# MTB-Gruppe in Speyer



## tommybgoode (20. April 2010)

Hallo Speyerer Biker,

ab diesem Samstag werde ich vom Biker-Club Speyer aus einen wöchentlichen MTB-Treff anbieten. Wir treffen uns dann samstags um kurz vor 10 (sagen wir mal 10 vor 10) am HBF in Speyer und fahren dann erstmal mit dem Zug Richtung NW oder HD.
Und dann geht's natürlich möglichst direkt in den Wald und auf Trailsuche...

Kosten tut das nix (Außer ca. 3 für die Fahrkarte). Mitglied im Biker-Club musst Du auch nicht sein. Vielleicht solltest Du nicht das allererste mal auf dem MTB sitzen. Aber da wird man sich schon einig werden. Ich visiere so Runden von ca. 25km und 600-800 Hm an. D.h. dass wir dann inclusive einem Päuschen auf einer Hütte ca. 14:30 oder 15:00 wieder zurück in Speyer sind.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Leute zusammenkommen und sich da was regelmäßiges etablieren kann.

Wer noch Fragen hat, kann sich natürlich bei mir melden. Ein paar weitere Infos stehen auch auf der Webseite: www.biker-speyer.de

Also, dann bis Samstag... Gruß, Tom


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Leute zusammenkommen und sich da was regelmäßiges etablieren kann.


Finde ich klasse - es kann gar nicht genug Gruppen geben. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. April 2010)

Danke. Vom Wetter her kann ja schon mal nichts mehr schiefgehen. Über 20° und Sonne ...


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2010)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung:

Diese Woche geht's auch wieder am HBF in Speyer um kurz vor 10 los. Wird wahrscheinlich klassich auf Kalmit oder Weinbiet gehen.

Also, wer aus (Raum) Speyer kommt und Lust hat... kommt einfach mal vorbei.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Praios001 (28. April 2010)

Wieviel Leuts sind denn i.d.R. dabei?


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2010)

Von in der Regel kann keine Rede sein, da ich die Tour letzten Samstag das erste mal gemacht habe. Nächsten Samstag rechne ich z.B. so mit ca. 5 Leuten.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Praios001 (28. April 2010)

Na das klingt doch gemütlich.  Bin dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2010)

Na wunderbar. Dann rechne ich mit ca. 6 Leuten 

Bis Sa dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## Praios001 (1. Mai 2010)

So, wieder da. Besten Dank an Tom für die tolle Routenplanung.
Bin definitiv wieder dabei!

Wer sich dass ganze mal in der Übersicht ansehen will:
http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=2437677


----------



## coffer (1. Mai 2010)

Ja,
von mir auch noch einmal ein Danke!
Hast Du echt Super gemacht Gerne wieder!!

Sven


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2010)

Praios001 schrieb:


> So, wieder da. Besten Dank an Tom für die tolle Routenplanung.
> Bin definitiv wieder dabei!
> 
> Wer sich dass ganze mal in der Übersicht ansehen will:
> http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=2437677



10,3 kaemmha? Soso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (1. Mai 2010)

Praios001 schrieb:


> Wer sich dass ganze mal in der Übersicht ansehen will:
> http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=2437677



Wo war das ? 
NW - Kaltenbrunnertal - HellerHütte - Totenkopf - Kalmit - Hohe Loog - Klausental - Hambacher Schloß - NW


----------



## Praios001 (2. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> 10,3 kaemmha? Soso!



Hab nie behauptet, dass *ich* schnell wär


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2010)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Nächsten Samstag bin ich auf alle Fälle wieder am Bahnhof und warte mal ab, wer so kommt...



lomo schrieb:


> 10,3 kaemmha? Soso!



Keine Sorge, ohne Stop an der Kalmit-Hütte wären es bestimmt 10,4 gewesen  Im Ernst: Welche Aussagekraft hat ein Schnitt beim MTB, bei dem auch noch Pausen drin sind? Naja, egal...



roischiffer schrieb:


> Wo war das ?
> NW - Kaltenbrunnertal - HellerHütte - Totenkopf - Kalmit - Hohe Loog - Klausental - Hambacher Schloß - NW



So ähnlich, aber anders herum:
NW - Nollenkopf - Hambacher Schloss - kleine Schleife über den Brückenweg am Klausental - Kalmit (Keine Hohe Loog) - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte und Kaltenbrunnertal.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Mai 2010)

Eine kleine Neuigkeit zum Zugticket:

Ich habe vom Vorstand die Zusage für eine kleine Summe, die ich in die Tickets für Biker-Club-Mitglieder stecken kann. Deshalb werde ich das mit dem Ticket in Zukunft so machen (mindestens mal für diese Saison):

Fahrtkostenbeteiligung für Fahrten nach
- Neustadt ist 3 für Gäste und 2 für Biker-Club Mitglieder
- Lambrecht, Neidenfels, Heidelberg etc. ist 4 für Gäste und 3 für Mitglieder

Damit brauche ich dann nämlich nicht mehr Beträge wie 3,63 o.ä. ausrechnen .

Aber um es direkt klar zu stellen:
Man muss kein Mitglied sein, um mitzufahren. Mir geht es einfach darum mit ein paar netten Leuten biken zu gehen. Fertig.
Wer z.B. durch seinen Job ein Ticket hat, kommt einfach vorbei, fährt mit und zahlt nix!

Also dann bis Samstag, Gruß, Tom

P.S.: Vielleicht wird das Wetter ja auch diesmal besser als gemeldet. Gefahren wird jedenfalls bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

nur mal zur Info:
NÃ¤chsten Samstag wird die Tour nach Hochspeyer zum Singletrailparcours gehen. Infos gibt' s auch unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459134

Fahrtkostenbeitrag diesmal (wegen Hochspeyer):
3â¬ Vereinsmitglieder, 4â¬ alle anderen.

Abfahrt wird auch wieder um 10:00 am HBF sein.

Dort geht's dann Ã¼ber den Parcours und dann evtl. eine von dort gefÃ¼hrte Tour oder sonst irgendwie... das schau'mer dann mal dort...

GruÃ, und hoffentlich bis Samstag, Tom


----------



## coffer (19. Mai 2010)

Muss leider arbeiten

Viel Spass euch !

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (26. Mai 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Muss leider arbeiten
> 
> Viel Spass euch !
> 
> ...



Danke, hatten wir  Der Parcours war auch recht nett. Wenn man auch beim Hochfahren das Gefühl hatte Mitglied einer Gänsefamilie zu sein 

Bis demnächst, Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Mai 2010)

Nur schon mal zur Vorabinfo:

Ich werde den ersten Samstag im Monat eine Anfänger-Tour anbieten, damit etwas unerfahrene/unsichere/ängstliche/neugierige ... Kameraden sich auch trauen mitzufahren.

Die anderen Samstage im Monat bleiben "normal". Näheres dazu bald auf der Webseite vom Verein. Das melde ich aber hier auch nochmal...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Mai 2010)

So, der neue Text auf der Webseite ist online. Dort ist beschrieben wie ich das in Zukunft mit den Einsteiger-Touren und den normalen Touren machen möchte bzw. was ich darunter verstehe. Morgen wird eine "normale" Tour mit ca. 30km und 700-800 Hm. Die Woche drauf ist dann "Einsteiger-Tour".

Alle weiteren Details könnt ihr unter http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/ nachlesen.

Also dann bis morgen oder nächste Woche...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juni 2010)

Nachdem diese Woche die erste Einsteiger-Tour war, geht's am nächsten Samstag wieder mit einer "normalen" Tour weiter.

Ich habe mal von Deidesheim über Stabenberg und Weinbiet nach NW angedacht. Kann man aber auch am Samstag noch spontan entscheiden.

Weiß schon jemand, ob er kommt?


----------



## coffer (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Thomas,

evtl. bin ich mit bei. Ich sage Dir bis Freitag bescheid.

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal wieder ein Eindruck von der Tour. War eine nette Runde,  leider waren wir diesmal nur zu zweit. Aber schön war's trotzdem. Gruß  an Jonas nochmal, wir sehen uns morgen früh ;-)

Knapp 30km, ca. 600 Hm und natürlich einiges an Singletrails waren's diesmal wieder. Also eine recht typische  Samstagstour.
Und wer sich die Strecke mal genauer anschauen möchte, siehe Anhang...

Nächsten Samstag geht's dann auf die Kalmit. Dort treffen wir uns kurz mit den Rennradlern. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt.

Ach ja, und an alle, die gerne das Pfädchen an der Wolfburg runter fahren: https://www.toonpool.com/cartoons/Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz_4493
Die Dornen dort sind nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Also hoffentlich bis Samstag dann...


----------



## Florian.R (23. Juni 2010)

Hi Thomas,

vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Runde! Bei Gelegenheit werde ich sicher wieder mitfahren, weiß noch nicht ob es am Sa klappt...
Das mit den Schmerzen stimmt leider, aber gibt es was befriedigenderes als das verwegene Gefühl, wenn man schwitzend, schmutzig und blutend S-Bahn fährt? 
Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juni 2010)

War wieder einmal eine nette Tour am WE und dank dem schönen, schattigen Pfälzer Wald auch von den Temperaturen erträglich.

Nächsten Samstag ist wieder Einsteigertour. Die werde ich wahrscheinlich Richtung Kalmit machen. Allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht ganz hoch.
Erstens solls ja eine Einsteigertour sein (ca. 500 Hm) und außerdem muss ich um 16:00 zum Anpfiff in der Eifel vor dem Fernseher sitzen.

Also an alle, die sich bis jetzt nicht so richtig getraut haben:
Kommt einfach mal vorbei. Dafür ist ja gerade die Einsteigertour da...

Gruß und bis Samstag, Tom


----------



## Praios001 (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin am 10.7. wieder dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, freut mich. Da Du der erste bist, von dem ich weiß, dass er an dem Tag mitfährt, darfst Du Dir ein Ziel wünschen, wenn Du willst 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Praios001 (28. Juni 2010)

Uhh ich fühle mich geehrt...mir wurscht wohin; das Wichtigste ist, dass es hoch und runter geht


----------



## cougar1982 (2. Juli 2010)

wenn ich morgen frei hab fahr ich auch mit. (klärt sich leider erst morgen früh um 7)


----------



## coffer (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Tommy,

bin mit bei.

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, bin gerade am Strecke basteln 

Bis morgen dann, Tom


----------



## coffer (3. Juli 2010)

Hi Tom,
haste wieder gut gemacht heute. Es hat alles gepasst: gefühlte 40°c, tolle
Strecke und nette Leute! 

Der Platten war kein Problem und mein Tipp für das Spiel war auch irgendwie
richtig.

Gruß
Sven - ich hasse diese kleinen Pumpen!


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Juli 2010)

leute es hat echt richtig spaß gemacht mit euch. die tour war genial, die sonne hat gelacht was will man mehr?

vom schwierigkeitsgrad war die tour für mich auch genau das richtige. leider ist mein fahrbarer untersatz in dem jezigen zustand damit total überfordert. ganz schlimm sind die reifen. da muß sich dringend etwas ändern. ich hab mir heute nochmal meinen hinterreifen angeschaut und kann eigentlich garnicht verstehen wie ich die steigungen hochgekommen bin.







ich kann echt jedem hier nur empfehlen kommt samstags vorbei und fahrt mit. es lohnt sich.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> l ich hab mir heute nochmal meinen hinterreifen angeschaut und kann eigentlich garnicht verstehen wie ich die steigungen hochgekommen bin.



Wieso? Mit dem kommst Du doch jede Straße hoch!  

Nee, im Ernst, unter Racing Ralph (oder ähnlich von anderen Herstellern) solltest Du im Pfälzerwald oder Odenwald nicht herumfahren, wenn Du die Forstautobahnen auch einmal verlassen willst. 

Kauf Dir gleich was passendes!

Haardtfahrer


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Juli 2010)

gibt gleich ein komplett neues rad. nächste woche hab ich frei da werd ich mal testen und hoffentlich was passendes finden.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Testen ist gut! Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie sehr sich die Räder im Fahrverhalten unterscheiden, obwohl sie ganz ähnlich ausschauen.

Mit dem Kauf würde ich, wenn es nicht zu sehr brennt, ruhig noch 1-2 Monate warten, dann purzeln die Preise ins Bodenlose. Eurobike ist die Schwelle, ab August geht es aber los. 

Denk ruhig einmal über ein "Übergangsrad" nach, das Du auch wieder verkaufen kannst. Wenn Du wirklich mehr fährst, wirst Du erst nach einem Jahr feststellen, welcher Bereich Dir am meisten Spaß macht: Tour, bergab, Trail, Marathon oder von allem etwas.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> leute es hat echt richtig spaß gemacht mit euch. die tour war genial, die sonne hat gelacht was will man mehr?


Noch mehr Trails  Am Samstag ist dann wieder eine "normale" Tour. Auch wenn die Tour letzten Samstag schon quasi eine "Kurz-Normaltour" war.



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso? Mit dem kommst Du doch jede Straße hoch!
> Nee, im Ernst, unter Racing Ralph (oder ähnlich von anderen Herstellern) solltest Du im Pfälzerwald oder Odenwald nicht herumfahren, wenn Du die Forstautobahnen auch einmal verlassen willst.



Da kann man natürlich wieder stundenlang am Weinbiet diskutieren... ich würde sogar sagen, dass auch Racing Ralph nichts für Touren ist. Für CC mag der ja gut sein, aber wenn's mal etwas nass oder steiler wird, vertrau ich lieber meinem dicken Albert. Mit dem bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Aber da gibt's wohl auch andere in der Richtung, die OK sind.

Also dann hoffentlich zahlreich bis Samstag!

Gruß (aus der zwar schönen, aber lange nicht mit dem Pfälzerwald mithalten könnenden (sagt man das so?) Eifel, aus der ich aber bis Sa wieder zurück bin),
Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Juli 2010)

mein reifen problem ist so gut wie gelößt sobald mein rad kommt hab ich auch wieder profil. 10-14tage dauerts etwa.

diese woche werd ich leider nicht mitfahren können. aber ich plan es für nächste woche fest ein.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> mein reifen problem ist so gut wie gelößt sobald mein rad kommt hab ich auch wieder profil. 10-14tage dauerts etwa.
> 
> diese woche werd ich leider nicht mitfahren können. aber ich plan es für nächste woche fest ein.



Hast Du Dir schon eins ausgesucht?


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Juli 2010)

ja ich war gestern abend noch kurz bei canyon in koblenz und wollte dort nach probefahren. nach dem ich dann was hübsches gefunden hab habe ich dann auch gleich bestellt.

ich war vorher auch hier in der gegend jeden abend bei einigen händlern. teilweise auch mit einigen negativen erfahrungen. ein rad hab ich gefahren da ging die vorderbremse fast garnicht, bei einem hats an allen enden geräusche gemacht.... ein paar haben mir von der geometrie garnicht gefallen, aber ich hab auch 2 andere räder gefahren die mit ganz gut gefallen hätten. aber jetzt wird es eben ein canyon. ach ja es wird doch ein fully. hab das Nerve XC 6.0 bestellt.


----------



## CP64 (9. Juli 2010)

Hi cougar1982,

habe seit letztem Jahr das Nerve XC 7.0.

Abgesehen vom Pfälzerwald war ich auch auf Tagestouren in den Alpen damit unterwegs.
Bis jetzt gibt's absolut nichts zu meckern (jedenfalls am Rad nicht).

Habe bisher eine Vario Sattelstütze und MTB Klickpedale nachgerüstet.
Von der Geometrie werde ich wohl noch einen kürzeren (ca. 2 cm weniger) Vorbau dran machen.

Also drück' ich dir die Daumen und u.U. sieht man sich ja im Pfälzerwald.

Beste Grüsse
CP64


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ja ich war gestern abend noch kurz bei canyon in koblenz und wollte dort nach probefahren. nach dem ich dann was hübsches gefunden hab habe ich dann auch gleich bestellt.


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Bei Canyon kann man glaube ich nicht viel falsch machen. Bis nächstes WE ist das neue ja noch nicht da, aber zur Not geht's ja auch nochmal mit dem alten...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Praios001 (10. Juli 2010)

Muss leider für nachher absagen; sorry.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2010)

Weiß schon jemand, ob er am Samstag dabei ist?


----------



## cougar1982 (15. Juli 2010)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## coffer (15. Juli 2010)

wo geht es hin?

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich bin dabei.





coffer schrieb:


> wo geht es hin?



Gibt es einen Wunsch wohin? Ich hab' mir noch nix überlegt.


----------



## cougar1982 (15. Juli 2010)

ich hab keinen besonderen wunsch. kenn mich auch noch zu wenig aus. ich werd mich da ganz auf euch verlassen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2010)

@cougar1982: Hast Du eigentlich schon dein Canyon oder fährst Du nochmal mit dem alten mit?


----------



## cougar1982 (15. Juli 2010)

fahr mit dem alten. das canyon bekomm ich erst in ein oder zwei wochen. aber wenns zeitlich reicht mach ich morgen andere reifen drauf.


----------



## coffer (16. Juli 2010)

Sorry,

ich bin nicht mit dabei. Muss leider morgen arbeiten.

Sven -


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juli 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> fahr mit dem alten. das canyon bekomm ich erst in ein oder zwei wochen. aber wenns zeitlich reicht mach ich morgen andere reifen drauf.



Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein, wenn du ja dann eh ein neues bekommst.



coffer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> ich bin nicht mit dabei. Muss leider morgen arbeiten.
> 
> Sven -



Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2010)

So, schön war's wieder  War ja richtig platt, dass wir heute zu acht waren. Und sogar zwei Frauen 
Hoffe ich sehe den/die eine(n) oder andere(n) nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## coffer (18. Juli 2010)

Schade, da hab ich wohl etwas verpasst gestern.

Sven


----------



## aus-der-pfalz (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, seid ihr morgen unterwegs? Würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Caroline (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
melde hiermit auch Interesse für morgen an, hoffe es bleibt halbwegs trocken, wenn nicht kann ich meine neue Regenjacke ausprobieren. 
Also, wann wäre dann so mit euch in Neustadt am Hbf zu rechnen?
MFG Caro


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2010)

aus-der-pfalz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, seid ihr morgen unterwegs? Würde mich gerne anschließen.





Caroline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> melde hiermit auch Interesse für morgen an, hoffe es bleibt halbwegs trocken, wenn nicht kann ich meine neue Regenjacke ausprobieren.
> Also, wann wäre dann so mit euch in Neustadt am Hbf zu rechnen?
> MFG Caro



Klar, Peter ist ziemlich sicher dabei und ich. Sonst weiß ich noch nicht. Ich denke morgen an Lambertskreuz, aber von Neustadt aus. D.h. Treffpunkt wie üblich kurz vor 10 in Sp-Hbf, und dann um ca. 10:30 in Neustadt, wer dort dazustoßen möchte.

Also bis morgen, Gruß, Tom


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (25. Juli 2010)

hallo fahrd ihr diesen SA auch wieder ??


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Juli 2010)

So, wieder eine nette Tour. Nur irgendwie ein bisschen kurz geworden. Sorry für die wenigen Hm, irgendwie habe ich mich da verplant.
Nächstes mal würde ich dann doch noch aufs Weinbiet und nicht nur außenrum. Soll ja Sport sein 

*Wichtig:*
In den nächsten 2 Wochen werde ich zum zweiten mal Papa. D.h. es könnte sein, dass die Tour evtl. kurzfristig ausfallen müsste. Wenn es irgendwie geht würde ich das dann aber hier im Forum ankündigen. Also: Wer mitfahren will, sollte sicherheitshalber vor dem Losfahren nochmal hier rein schauen.
Ich habe meiner Holden gesagt, sie soll das mit der Geburt doch bitte Anfang der Woche machen, damit ich am WE biken kann, aber ihr wisst ja wie das mit den Frauen so ist ...



RC_GOHSTBiker schrieb:


> hallo fahrd ihr diesen SA auch wieder ??


Im Normalfall ja, außer der Kleine plant das anders... (s.o.)
Also komm' einfach vorbei. Am Samstag wird's wahrscheinlich eher eine kleinere Runde (von der Zahl der Leute), da ja der ein oder andere in Urlaub ist.

Nochwas anderes: Jochen hat angeregt, ob man den Treffpunkt nicht vielleicht auf den Bahnhof Nordwest verlegen sollte. Dann könnten Leute, die mit dem Auto anreisen, dort deutlich besser parken. Mir ist's natürlich auch recht, da ich ja dort in der Nähe wohne. Ein paar andere kamen ja auch eher aus der Ecke in Speyer. Was meint ihr?
Solange ich nichts definitiv anderes sage, bleibt es aber erst mal beim Hbf.

So, und dann noch:
@Caro: viel Spaß in den Alpen. Bin mal gespannt was Du berichtest.

@Suse (oder Andreas, falls Du das liest): Gute Besserung, hoffe Deiner Rippe geht es bald wieder besser.

Also,  bis Samstag dann, Tom


----------



## Caroline (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
danke, ich bin auch echt mal gepannt auf den Alpencross. Werde viele Bilder machen. Ach ja, wegen letzten Samstag... ich bin noch voll auf meine Kosten gekommen...wir haben auf dem Rückweg von Lambrecht nach Neustadt noch ein paar Anstiege mitgenommen... insgesamt 1250Hm und 58km, und einen Kuchen gabs auf der Kalmit dann zu guter Letzt auch noch  
MFG Caro


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juli 2010)

Samstag fällt aus und ich bin dann mal weg... Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (29. Juli 2010)

Viel Glück und viel Spass

Sven


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (5. August 2010)

geht was diesen SA???


----------



## tommybgoode (5. August 2010)

RC_GOHSTBiker schrieb:


> geht was diesen SA???


Bin noch am klären, ob es geht. Ich melde mich, sobald ich es weiß...


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (5. August 2010)

bis wann hast es den  geklärt


----------



## tommybgoode (5. August 2010)

So, ist geklärt.

Samstag findet statt. Diesmal (erster Samstag im Monat) ist wieder Einsteigertour.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (5. August 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (5. August 2010)

bin dabei dieses mal aber ohne das stahlpferd. jetzt hab ich endlich auch ein "fahrrad".

ach so was für den druck sollte man bei den nobby nic fahren?


----------



## roischiffer (5. August 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ...
> ach so was für den druck sollte man bei den nobby nic fahren?



Ich würde für den Anfang mal mit 3 bar anfangen & dann ggf. schrittweise noch was rauslassen


----------



## tommybgoode (5. August 2010)

Gut, dann bis Samstag. Ich werde mal ein, zwei Alternativen planen. Je nachdem was so an Einsteigern dabei ist.

Zum Reifendruck: Ich fahre vorne ca. 2,5 bar. Hinten eher 2,2. Aber ich habe hinten auch schlauchlos drauf. Da fährt man eher weniger.
Bin mal gespannt auf Dein Bike.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (5. August 2010)

Und dann gleich noch mal ein

*Terminhinweis:*
Am 11.9. werde ich in Daun beim Vulkanbike mitfahren.
D.h. dass an dem Termin keine Tour sein wird.

Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (5. August 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Viel Glück und viel Spass
> 
> Sven


Danke, bis jetzt läuft's eigentlich ganz gut. Ist zwar schon anstrengend mit zwei kleinen Kindern, aber das war uns ja auch vorher klar...


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (6. August 2010)

wo ist denn jetzt der treffpunk???
immer mehr noch am hbf??


----------



## tommybgoode (6. August 2010)

Ja, um 10 vor 10. Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (13. August 2010)

Hi Tom,
wie sieht es morgen aus? Wo geht es hin?

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (13. August 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> wie sieht es morgen aus? Wo geht es hin?
> 
> Sven



Vielleicht von Deidesheim nach NW. Mal schauen wer da ist.
Hast Du einen Wunsch?


----------



## coffer (13. August 2010)

Ich hab keinen bestimmten Wunsch. Du wirst schon was schönes und hoffentlich angenehmes finden. Bin noch etwas SIS "geschädigt" 

Sven - bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caroline (20. August 2010)

Hallo,
wollte mich mal wieder melden, der Alpencross war genial, besser als erwartet  Dieses Wochenende gehts zur 24h WM. Ich hoffe bald wieder mitfahren zukönnen. 
MFG CAro


----------



## tommybgoode (20. August 2010)

Caroline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mich mal wieder melden, der Alpencross war genial, besser als erwartet  Dieses Wochenende gehts zur 24h WM. Ich hoffe bald wieder mitfahren zukönnen.
> MFG CAro



Na dann viel Spaß und Erfolg. Wo ist das genau?


----------



## coffer (20. August 2010)

Nürburgring?!


----------



## cougar1982 (20. August 2010)

also ich bin mit noch nem freund dabei. wie schon gesagt werden wir am bahnhof in schifferstadt zusteigen.

kannst du für uns gleich ne fahrkarte mitkaufen oder sollen wir dann selbst eine kaufen?


----------



## tommybgoode (20. August 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> also ich bin mit noch nem freund dabei. wie schon gesagt werden wir am bahnhof in schifferstadt zusteigen.
> 
> kannst du für uns gleich ne fahrkarte mitkaufen oder sollen wir dann selbst eine kaufen?



Ihr braucht keine kaufen. Ich plane euch mit ein.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (20. August 2010)

wo gehts denn hin ???


----------



## Praios001 (20. August 2010)

Hey Leute, wär schön, wenn ihr vor oder nach der Tour mal bei uns vorbeischaut: 
http://www.rpr1-charity.de/index.php?article_id=135#
Is zwar total Offtopic, aber da ihr eh unterwegs und in der Gegend seid dachte ich....na jedenfalls brauchen wir jeden 


----------



## cougar1982 (24. August 2010)

die samstagstour war mal wieder richtig klasse. freu mich schon wieder auf diesen samtag.

so hab mal ein paar kleine bilder vom samstag.















das video ist leider nix geworden. die position dem cam unterm sattel war nicht so die gute idee. zumindest kann man aber mal schön sehen wie die gabel arbeitet. die qualität ist im orginal eigentlich viel besser. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkRGmZOaApk"]YouTube- Testvideo keycam am MTB[/nomedia]


----------



## tommybgoode (24. August 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> die samstagstour war mal wieder richtig klasse. freu mich schon wieder auf diesen samtag.
> ...
> zumindest kann man aber mal schön sehen wie die gabel arbeitet. die qualität ist im orginal eigentlich viel besser.
> YouTube- Testvideo keycam am MTB



Mit der Gabel sieht irgendwie cool aus. Die Qualität finde ich für eine 10 Kamera echt super. Wo hast Du die nochmal her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (24. August 2010)

Hi Tom,

wo geht es am Samstag hin? Ich werde wieder mit dabei sein!

@cougar1982
Die Qualität ist doch Super! Wenn du am Samstag auch mit dabei bist, musst 
Du mir die mal unbedingt zeigen!

Sven


----------



## cougar1982 (24. August 2010)

ich bin samstag auf jeden fall wieder dabei.

die cams findes man bei ebay wenn man nach "key cam" sucht. Ã¼ber hong kong kann man die fÃ¼r 10â¬ inkl. porto bestellen. (die dinger sehen aus wie eine fernbedinung fÃ¼r ein auto)

wie gesagt eigentlich ist die qualitÃ¤t im orginal noch etwas besser.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. August 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> wo geht es am Samstag hin? Ich werde wieder mit dabei sein!



Hab' ich mir noch keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht. Wenn Du keinen besonderen Wunsch hast, entscheide ich das wohl kurzfristig.
Oder Du machst den Guide... ich glaube Lambrecht-Maikammer war das, wovon Du gesprochen hast.

@Thomas: Ist bei der Cam auch eine Software zum Schneiden dabei oder gibt's da was freies?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (24. August 2010)

software ist keine dabei. ne speicherkarte muß man auch noch dazu kaufen. 

ich benutze magix video delux. aber da gibt es bestimmt auch freeware.


----------



## Caroline (25. August 2010)

Hallo, 
...zurück von der 24h WM, war in Sulzbach-Rosenberg in der Nähe von Nürnberg. Am Nürburgring war auch ein Rennen, aber ich kann ja nicht zwei gleichzeitig fahren. Hab mich aber wohl fürs Richtige entschieden. Im Link seht ihr wieso.

www.sog-events.de/presse/pdf_sulzbach/2010_002.pdf

Würde gerne am Samstag mitfahren, aber ob ich bis dahin wieder hergestellt bin ist so ne Sache. Bin 356km non-stop beim Rennen gefahren... jetzt muss ich meine Wunden pflegen. 
Liebe Grüße, Caro


----------



## coffer (25. August 2010)

Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich nur 10 Runden geschafft?!

Ihr seit ja echt bekloppt ! Mir hat SIS völlig gereicht!

Sven - Lambrecht is OK!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2010)

Caroline schrieb:


> ...zurück von der 24h WM, war in Sulzbach-Rosenberg in der Nähe von Nürnberg.



Glückwunsch und Respekt



coffer schrieb:


> Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich nur 10 Runden geschafft?!
> 
> Ihr seit ja echt bekloppt ! Mir hat SIS völlig gereicht!
> 
> Sven - Lambrecht is OK!!



Dito. In Daun werde ich wohl die 60er Strecke fahren. Das reicht mir vollkommen.

Dann kann ich am Samstag ja einfach mal hinterherfahren. Cool 
Wo kommen wir denn dann raus, wegen der Zugverbindung.

Tom


----------



## coffer (26. August 2010)

@Tom

wir würden in Edenkoben wieder abfahren. Nun kann es aber sein, dass
ich am Samstag evtl. arbeiten muss Ich würde Dir morgen Abend bescheid
geben.

Der diesjährige Bikepark-Marathon hätte Dir bestimmt auch gefallen. Der 
hatte einen sehr hohen Singletrail Anteil.

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (2. September 2010)

So, erstmal ein Dankeschön an Sven für's guiden letzten Samstag. War nett einfach mal hinterher zu fahren 

Am nächsten Samstag ist wieder Einsteigertour. Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich danach direkt in Neustadt bzw. Maikammer, da ich nachmittags noch das Klappradl auf die Kalmit treiben muss. Wer mag, kann natürlich gerne bleiben. Ansonsten gebe ich euch die Fahrkarte mit.
Wen's interessiert: http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## coffer (2. September 2010)

Hi Tom,
meine Schwester wird nicht mit dabei sein, da sie arbeiten muss.
Evtl. nächstes mal.

Sven - viel Glück auf der/dem Kalmit


----------



## cougar1982 (5. September 2010)

na wie ist es gelaufen mit dem klapprad? hast es mit der "klapperkiste" bis nach oben geschafft?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. September 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> na wie ist es gelaufen mit dem klapprad? hast es mit der "klapperkiste" bis nach oben geschafft?



Aber klar doch  War 'ne echt witzige Aktion. Zeit und Platzierung weiß ich noch nicht, ist aber auch egal. Da ich ganz hinten gestartet bin (das wird nächstes Jahr anders) hab' ich glaub ich schon 3-4 Minuten Rückstand. Aber wie gesagt ist egal, war spaßig.

Nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder. Vielleicht kann man dann ja 'ne Speyerer Fraktion bilden...

Demnächst sind bestimmt auch Bilder auf der HP vom Cup. Man erkennt mich an den schwarz/weißen Flecken...


----------



## tommybgoode (7. September 2010)

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:

Diesen Samstag ist keine Tour, da ich in Daun (vulkanbike.de/extreme) mitfahre.

Die Woche drauf kann ich leider auch nicht. (Zumindest nicht Samstag) Und dann nähert sich auch schon der Herbst. D.h.:

*Ab jetzt finden die Touren nicht mehr automatisch Samstags um 10:00 statt, sondern nach Vereinbarung.*

Also einfach mal im Forum schreiben oder sich sonst bei mir melden. Und wenn ein paar Leute zusammenkommen und ich Zeit habe, machen wir 'ne Tour. Einsteigertour ist dann auch je nach Bedarf.

Übrigens: Wer die Rheinpfalz hat, kann mich sogar dort bewundern, wie schick ich am Samstag die Kalmit hoch bin. (Nein, ich bin nicht die Frau)

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (14. September 2010)

So, bin wieder heil zurück aus der Eifel und am Samstag doch da.
Würde also eine klassische Tour um 10:00 ab Speyer HBf machen.

Wer ist dabei? Wer mitfährt wird auch ein klein wenig belohnt werden...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (14. September 2010)

ich bin natürlich auch wieder zurück aus der eifel und samstag auch wieder mit dabei. vielen dank nochmal für die gastfreundschaft. war echt ein toller tag


----------



## coffer (14. September 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wer mitfährt wird auch ein klein wenig belohnt werden...


Und ich muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. September 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich bin natürlich auch wieder zurück aus der eifel und samstag auch wieder mit dabei. vielen dank nochmal für die gastfreundschaft. war echt ein toller tag



Klar, gerne. Nächstes Jahr wird angegriffen . Aber für dieses Jahr bin ich dann doch zufrieden. Mit halbdefekter Schaltung sowieso.



coffer schrieb:


> Und ich muss arbeiten



Ihr könnte gerne mal schreiben, wann ihr in den nächsten Wochen könntet. Wie gesagt, für die restliche Zeit des Jahres würde ich das mit dem Samstag etwas flexibler sehen.

Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (15. September 2010)

nächstes jahr ist das ziel unter 3:30 und wenn möglich ins erste drittel zu kommen.


----------



## Caroline (16. September 2010)

Ich bin endlich mal wieder dabei  hab schon Angst gehabt, es wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Würde dann in Neustadt auf euch warten, wenn ihr auch nach Neustadt fahrt


----------



## tommybgoode (16. September 2010)

Caroline schrieb:


> Ich bin endlich mal wieder dabei  hab schon Angst gehabt, es wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Würde dann in Neustadt auf euch warten, wenn ihr auch nach Neustadt fahrt



Gut. Hab' mir noch keine Gedanken zur Strecke gemacht. Aber dann machen wir Neustadt.

@Thomas: Hast Du die Bilder gekauft, oder gab's die so?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (17. September 2010)

ich hab die bilder gekauft. aber nur weils mein estes rennen war. ich glaub 16 bilder von mir. leider bist du nur auf dem einen mit drauf. aber wenn du willst kann ich dir das auch in voller auflösung schicken.


----------



## Caroline (17. September 2010)

Hallo, 
kann auch gerne wo anders hinkommen. je nachdem wo ihr fahren geht  noch fährt mein auto
bis morgen dann


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2010)

Sehr nette Runde war das am Samstag wieder. Traumhaftes Wetter. So muss es sein 

Diesen Samstag weiß ich nur von Leuten, die nicht können. Da ich eh nur mäßig gut könnte werd' ich dann *Samstag keine Tour* machen.

Evtl. würde ich am Sonntag fahren. Hat da jemand Zeit und Lust?

Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (28. September 2010)

wie sieht es mit dieser woche aus?
ich habe vor donnerstag gegen 17:00 ne kleine runde zu fahren und sonntag.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2010)

Wann willst Du denn am Sonntag fahren? Ich müsste spätestens um 14:00 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (29. September 2010)

@cougar1982

Bist Du jetzt beim Wasgau mit dabei?!

Sven


----------



## cougar1982 (30. September 2010)

ich hab für sonntag noch keine zeit geplannt. aber wir können das so machen, dass wir 14:00 wieder zurück sind.

@coffer ja ich fahr mit. mein problem ist, dass ich samstags erst morgens um 7:00 feierabend habe. wann wolltest du morgens losfahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (30. September 2010)

Sollen wir dann schon um 9 los?


----------



## cougar1982 (30. September 2010)

ja ich denke ist das beste wenn wir dann schon um 9 los fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. September 2010)

Also dann:

Tour ist dieses WE am Sonntag. Treffpunkt kurz vor 9 am HBf.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (1. Oktober 2010)

@cougar1982

sorry, Kommando zurück! Ich werde nun doch nicht mitfahren!!
Ich werde einen Kurzurlaub mit der Familie an diesem WE machen.
Den Startplatz hab ich schon vergeben!

Sven - wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. Oktober 2010)

So, zurück von der heutigen Tour...
War wieder mal schön. Etwas chaotisch am Anfang, aber egal 
Die Sache mit dem Fully steht auf alle Fälle fest für mich. Was für eins muss ich mal noch überlegen.

Danke auch an Haardtfahrer, der heute mitgefahren ist und dann quasi zum Guide geworden ist.

*Nächste Woche ist nix*. Zumindest nicht mit mir, da ich dann in Speyerbrunn übers WE bin.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

komme aus Römerberg und schaue als in Euren Beitrag. War gestern rund ums Weinbiet unterwegs und mich immer gefragt o Ihr das jetzt seid wenn ich ein paar Leute gesehen ahbe. War gegen 10:45 oder 11 auf dem Weinbiet da kamen gerade ein paar oben an ???

Oliver

PS: Schwarzes EPIC


----------



## coffer (4. Oktober 2010)

Aha, noch ein Römerberger
Da wohnt man in der selben Gemeinde und
hat sich trotzdem noch nie mit dem Radel gesehen.

Sven


----------



## pfalzbube (4. Oktober 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Aha, noch ein Römerberger
> Da wohnt man in der selben Gemeinde und
> hat sich trotzdem noch nie mit dem Radel gesehen.
> 
> Sven



Bist Du dann der, der beim Wasgau startet ? Da bin ich auch dabei. Vielleicht fahre ich auch mal ne Tour mit, dann aber wohl von neustadt aus, da es mir zu umständlich ist mit dem Zug.


----------



## Frank_Philip (4. Oktober 2010)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme aus Römerberg und schaue als in Euren Beitrag. War gestern rund ums Weinbiet unterwegs und mich immer gefragt o Ihr das jetzt seid wenn ich ein paar Leute gesehen ahbe. War gegen 10:45 oder 11 auf dem Weinbiet da kamen gerade ein paar oben an ???
> 
> ...



Haste wieder heimlich trainiert ....


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Oktober 2010)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme aus Römerberg und schaue als in Euren Beitrag. War gestern rund ums Weinbiet unterwegs und mich immer gefragt o Ihr das jetzt seid wenn ich ein paar Leute gesehen ahbe. War gegen 10:45 oder 11 auf dem Weinbiet da kamen gerade ein paar oben an ???
> 
> ...


 
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wann genau wir oben waren, aber das kann zeitlich hin kommen. 

also wenn samstag jemand fahren will ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## pfalzbube (4. Oktober 2010)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Haste wieder heimlich trainiert ....



Nein, richtig offiziell. War aber seit 2 Monaten das erste Mal wider auf dem MTB und muss sagen, ich habe wieder was verlernt. Bin die Strecke vom Sigma Marathon bis zum Weinbiet gefahren dann Wolfsburg und runter ins Nonnental. Das ging schon flüssiger  Mein Hinterreifen ist aber nicht mehr der beste, den tausche ich nocch aus vorm Wasgau.


----------



## Frank_Philip (4. Oktober 2010)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Nein, richtig offiziell. War aber seit 2 Monaten das erste Mal wider auf dem MTB und muss sagen, ich habe wieder was verlernt. Bin die Strecke vom Sigma Marathon bis zum Weinbiet gefahren dann Wolfsburg und runter ins Nonnental. Das ging schon flüssiger  Mein Hinterreifen ist aber nicht mehr der beste, den tausche ich nocch aus vorm Wasgau.



also doch Renntempo am Samstag


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Oktober 2010)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme aus Römerberg und schaue als in Euren Beitrag. War gestern rund ums Weinbiet unterwegs und mich immer gefragt o Ihr das jetzt seid wenn ich ein paar Leute gesehen ahbe. War gegen 10:45 oder 11 auf dem Weinbiet da kamen gerade ein paar oben an ???
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir wären beinahe mal zusammen Rennrad gefahren. Hat nur irgendwie dann doch nicht geklappt. Ich nehme an, Du hast im Rennradforum den gleichen Namen.
Tja, wenn Du mal mitfahren willst, gerne natürlich. Wir können dann ja nach dem Marathon 'ne Relaxtour machen. Wobei cougar und coffer jetzt ja wohl doch nicht mitfahren. Dann haben die sich ja eigentlich keine Relaxtour verdient  Naja, mal sehen...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (5. Oktober 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir wären beinahe mal zusammen Rennrad gefahren. Hat nur irgendwie dann doch nicht geklappt. Ich nehme an, Du hast im Rennradforum den gleichen Namen.
> Tja, wenn Du mal mitfahren willst, gerne natürlich. Wir können dann ja nach dem Marathon 'ne Relaxtour machen. Wobei cougar und coffer jetzt ja wohl doch nicht mitfahren. Dann haben die sich ja eigentlich keine Relaxtour verdient  Naja, mal sehen...
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Ja, habe den gleichen Benutzernamen und bin in der Interessengemeischaft  zwischen Rhein und Pfalz. Ich beobachte einfach mal wann Ihr was macht und schließe mich dann je nach Lust und Laune an, würde aber vielleicht direkt nach NW kommen. Im Winter fahre ich aber fast kein MTB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (5. Oktober 2010)

also samstag geht bei mir doch nichts. estrichleger kommt früher als geplannt.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Oktober 2010)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Ja, habe den gleichen Benutzernamen und bin in der Interessengemeischaft  zwischen Rhein und Pfalz. Ich beobachte einfach mal wann Ihr was macht und schließe mich dann je nach Lust und Laune an, würde aber vielleicht direkt nach NW kommen. Im Winter fahre ich aber fast kein MTB...



Klar, bis dann vielleicht mal.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Runde steht fest:

Thomas und ich haben nächsten Mittwoch mal anvisiert und würden dann auch mal das klassische Mittwochsziel anfahren.
Abfahrt würd ich mal vorschlagen: 19:00 ab HBf Speyer.

Heißt natürlich: Licht mitbringen. Eine Lampe hätte ich noch, die ich verleihen könnte. Wer zuerst kommt, ...

Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## coffer (7. Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich ja mal gut an!!

Sven - muss abklären!


----------



## coffer (7. Oktober 2010)

Schade, mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass sich am diesen Tag meine Geburt jährt.
Wird also in der Woche nichts 

Sven - evtl. nächste Woche?


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Oktober 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Sven - evtl. nächste Woche?


Vor mir aus gerne, allerdings nicht am Mittwoch.


tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächste Runde steht fest:
> 
> Thomas und ich haben nächsten Mittwoch mal anvisiert und würden dann auch mal das klassische Mittwochsziel anfahren.
> Abfahrt würd ich mal vorschlagen: 19:00 ab HBf Speyer.
> ...



So, bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt. Die Lampe ist auch verliehen. Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, gerne natürlich. Allerdings braucht der dann ein Licht.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## Catal!§t (12. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ich hätt ja auch Lust.
Bin neu hier in der Gegend, bisher nur die Brandenburger Wälder gwohnt, aber da gings immer gut vorwärts, also Kondition ist vorhanden.
Licht hab ich, aber nur solches Stvo-entsprechendes Funzelzeugs, reicht das aus?


----------



## cougar1982 (12. Oktober 2010)

stvo-funzel kann reichen wenns ne gute ist. was hast du für eine?

@tom wann treffen wir uns wo? ich habe mal geplannt mit dem auto hin zu fahren. soll ich dich mit nehmen?


----------



## Catal!§t (12. Oktober 2010)

Ne Sigma-TriLED, keine Ahnung wieviel Lumen die hat, auf jeden Fall streut sie ziemlich stark, Reichweite effektiv 20 - 30m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Oktober 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> stvo-funzel kann reichen wenns ne gute ist. was hast du für eine?
> 
> @tom wann treffen wir uns wo? ich habe mal geplannt mit dem auto hin zu fahren. soll ich dich mit nehmen?





Catal!§t schrieb:


> Ne Sigma-TriLED, keine Ahnung wieviel Lumen die hat, auf jeden Fall streut sie ziemlich stark, Reichweite effektiv 20 - 30m.



Mit der Lampe bin ich etwas kritisch, aber mal sehen. Zur Not wird's dann eher 'ne Waldautobahn-Tour. Das geht mit Sicherheit.

@Thomas: Passt das vom Weg? Dann müsstest Du 3 Räder mitnehmen, oder? Zug wäre ehrlich gesagt einfacher glaube ich. Auch da wir noch jemand in NW am Bhf einsammeln. Dann könnte man übers Weinbiet aufs L# und dann zurück in Lambrecht wieder in den Zug.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (13. Oktober 2010)

ja da hast edu vermutlich recht. ok dann steig ich in schifferstadt wieder zu. wann kommst du in schifferstadt ca an? jannis wird vermutlich direckt nach neustadt kommen weil es bei ihm zeitlich mit der arbeit eng wird.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, liegt´s an der Badehose! 

Da ich mich letzte Woche festgeschwatzt hatte, musste ich damit den Berg runter:







Sagen wir es mal so: Ich bin angekommen.  

Weniger ist aber nicht immer mehr. Die Tri-LED reicht zum langsamen, kontrolliertem Rollen auf der Waldautobahn aber aus. Mehr nicht!


----------



## Catal!§t (13. Oktober 2010)

Nun gut, wenn der Haardtfahrer da entsprechende Erfahrungen hat...
Will euch ja auch kein Klotz am Bein sein, und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass ich den Weg noch nie gefahren bin.
Ich würd sagen ich warte dann einfach bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt bei Helligkeit, wenns sone üble Strecke ist.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Oktober 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ja da hast edu vermutlich recht. ok dann steig ich in schifferstadt wieder zu. wann kommst du in schifferstadt ca an? jannis wird vermutlich direckt nach neustadt kommen weil es bei ihm zeitlich mit der arbeit eng wird.


Kurz nach sieben müsste der Zug in Schifferstadt sein.



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Weniger ist aber nicht immer mehr. Die Tri-LED reicht zum langsamen, kontrolliertem Rollen auf der Waldautobahn aber aus. Mehr nicht!


Befürchte ich auch, auch wenn ich die Lampe nicht kenne.



Catal!§t schrieb:


> Nun gut, wenn der Haardtfahrer da entsprechende Erfahrungen hat...
> Will euch ja auch kein Klotz am Bein sein, und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass ich den Weg noch nie gefahren bin.
> Ich würd sagen ich warte dann einfach bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt bei Helligkeit, wenns sone üble Strecke ist.


Naja, üble Strecke nicht. Aber halt nicht nur Waldautobahn.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Catal!§t (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm erstmal aufm Radweg nach Speyer, dann könnt ihr euch das ganze Geschrammel mal angucken, und radfahren kostet mich nix.
Ob ich dann mitkomm oder nicht, lässt sich ja dann immer noch entscheiden.
Ich werd dann gegen 19 Uhr am Hbf Speyer sein, weißes Terrago 3 mit nem Stefan oben drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann schau mer mal


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Woche bekomme ich wohl mein neues Rad 
Das muss natürlich direkt das echte Leben außerhalb des warmen Verkaufsraumes in Schlamm und Dreck kennen lernen. Das dürfte nächste Woche ja auch gut hinhauen! Also wie schaut's aus bei Euch?

Samstag, Standardzeit und Ort?

Vielleicht würde ich am Do auch noch abends los. Aber dann wirklich erst spät, so um kurz nach acht ab Speyer.

Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Oktober 2010)

was hast du jetzt gekauft?

donnerstag bin ich dabei. der jannis ist mit sicherheit auch mit dabei wenn er eine lampe hat.

samstag muß ich nochmal schauen, aber ich denke das geht auch.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Oktober 2010)

Ab nächste Woche dürfte ich stolzer Besitzer eines Ghost AMR Plus 7500 sein. In genau der Version und Größe hab ich allerdings noch nicht drauf gesessen. Zur Not schicke ich es halt zurück. Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das passt und gefällt.

Mit Donnerstag ist noch nicht 100%ig, aber würde mal sagen recht wahrscheinlich. Evtl. würde ich dann mit dem Auto fahren. Mal schauen, je nachdem wann ich genau loskomme. Das können wir ja vorher nochmal absprechen. Jannis kann natürlich meine Lampe haben, wenn er will.

Und Samstag halt ich dann mal kurz vor 10 in Speyer fest.

Tom


----------



## coffer (16. Oktober 2010)

@tommybgoode

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?!

Du wolltest doch evtl. irgendwann kurz vor dem 3. Kind, wenn die Regierung
mitspielt und das wetter optimal ist, vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen, ein 
neues Baig zu kaufen bzw. Probe zu fahren

Sven - viel Spass mit dem Neuen!


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Oktober 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> @tommybgoode
> 
> Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?!
> 
> ...



Die Regierung hat nicht stark genug interveniert, das 3. Kind, naja solange kann ich nicht warten und das Wetter war in letzter Zeit ja super

So, aber jetzt ist wirklich Schluss. Naja, ein paar Winterschuhe noch, dann eine neue Sattelstütze wahrscheinlich, aber dann ist wirklich Schluss


----------



## roischiffer (17. Oktober 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Und Samstag halt ich dann mal kurz vor 10 in Speyer fest.



Da würd ich mich dann evtl. auch mit dranhängen.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2010)

Na klar, immer gerne.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht's am Donnerstag nun aus? Ich würde kurz nach acht los. Je nach Mitfahrern mit Zug oder Auto.
Wer ist dabei?

Hab übrigens seit gestern mein neues Radl. Hab doch noch ein AMR Plus bei einem Händler auftreiben können. Ist mir doch lieber als Versand. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich's dann im Wald fährt...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (19. Oktober 2010)

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. ich kann auch mit dem auto hin kommen. ist für mich kein problem.
jannis ist auch dabei wenn er deine lampe bekommt. sein rad ist aber in der werkstatt weil die bremse nen totalausfall hat. aber er hat ein nettes leihrad. das wird dir mit sicherheit auch gefallen.
ich glaube ich brauch auch bald mehr federweg ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. ich kann auch mit dem auto hin kommen. ist für mich kein problem.
> jannis ist auch dabei wenn er deine lampe bekommt. sein rad ist aber in der werkstatt weil die bremse nen totalausfall hat. aber er hat ein nettes leihrad. das wird dir mit sicherheit auch gefallen.
> ich glaube ich brauch auch bald mehr federweg ;-)



Klar, Lampe kann er haben.

Dann würde ich diesmal Auto vorschlagen und wir treffen uns in NW um viertel vor 9. Treffpunkt würde ich hier vorschlagen: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...7,8.122191&sspn=0.006976,0.01929&ie=UTF8&z=16

Und Tour dann auf die Kalmit

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (19. Oktober 2010)

Is für mich auch noch Platz im Wald? Wann sind wir etwa fertig?

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2010)

Aber klar. Rückfahrt würde ich mal sagen kurz nach 11 oder so.

Ich kann erst um kurz nach 8 fort. Wenn Du bei mir vorbeikommst könnte ich Dich auch mitnehmen. Auf dem Rückweg kann ich Dich dann nach Römerberg fahren.


----------



## coffer (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke für das Angebot! Ich fahr aber von der Arbeit aus los.

Sven-Lampe schon geladen


----------



## jenelajens (20. Oktober 2010)

Wäre evtl. dabei, obwohl ich immer etwas früher losmöchte (so um 7 wäre perfekt). Wenn cih da bin bin ich da, wenn ich nicht, dann fahr ich schon


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, würde eigentlich auch lieber früher. Aber geht leider nicht, und das wird wohl (zumindest unter der Woche) noch eine Weile so bleiben...
Strecke würde Dir  mit Sicherheit Spaß machen.


----------



## coffer (21. Oktober 2010)

Abfahrt is jetzt 20.45 Uhr oder ?!

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Oktober 2010)

20.45 in Neustadt am Nollenkopf. Wegbeschreibung steht oben in dem google-Link. Ich schick Dir auch mal meine Handynummer, falls was wäre.


----------



## coffer (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2010)

So, schön war's mal wieder. Demnächst wieder. Nachts hat irgendwie halt schon was 
Wie sieht's am Samstag denn aus? Ist jemand definitiv dabei? Sonst würde ich evtl. doch ein bisschen was arbeiten.

Tom


----------



## coffer (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja, war wirklich super. Ein Danke an Tom

Sven - Kreuz wieder gut, Samstag nein!


----------



## roischiffer (22. Oktober 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sieht's am Samstag denn aus? Ist jemand definitiv dabei? Sonst würde ich evtl. doch ein bisschen was arbeiten.
> 
> Tom



Also, ich wär schon dabei, aber wenn wir nur zu zweit wären & du wegen mir was verschieben müßtest muß das nich unbedingt sein. 
Ich würde dann morgens auch noch was erledigen, nachmittags starten und mich in Richtung Königsstuhl oder Weisem Stein orientieren. 

@all
gebt mal bis morgen früh 8°° Bescheid, wie es bei euch ausschaut


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2010)

So wie es ausschaut wären wir zu zweit. Vielleicht würde doch noch jemand mit, aber der kommt glaube ich erst heute Nacht aus dem Urlaub.
Dann machen wir das so:

Morgen ist nix. Falls ich heute gut voran komme, und ich dann doch fahren würde, schreib' ich nochmal...


----------



## jenelajens (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, war gestern um 2100 schon daheim... War ja XXXkalt. 
Fahre morgen so um 1000 ab NW, wollte aber nur so 3 Stunden radeln, aber bisschen zügiger. Wenn sich jm. anschliessen möchte..


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht klappts ja doch. Falls ja melde ich mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenelajens (26. Oktober 2010)

Hat jmd am Donnerstag abend Lust auf eine Tour. 1900 in Neustadt?!

Gruss // Stefan


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Oktober 2010)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Hat jmd am Donnerstag abend Lust auf eine Tour. 1900 in Neustadt?!
> 
> Gruss // Stefan



Bin dabei. Wo, was und wohin?

Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Oktober 2010)

Und nochwas:
Die Samstagstour würde ich dieses WE am Montag machen. Peter ist wieder mal mit.

Wer ist noch dabei?
Uhrzeit wäre noch flexibel, aber am liebsten etwas später als normal, vielleicht so gegen 11 oder 12.

Tom


----------



## jenelajens (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi Tom, dann lass uns um 1900 entweder unten am Burgweg treffen (da wohn ich) oder ich fahr schnell zum Bhf. Vorschlag. Über Wolfsburg zum Weinbiet, dann rüber zum Lambertskreuz und runter Richtung NW. Oder so was. 

Gruss // Stefan


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann komm' ich um sieben zum Burgweg unten hin.


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Oktober 2010)

montag bin ich vieleicht auch wieder dabei. sicher kann ich das aber erst sonntag sagen.

wie wars gestern nacht?


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> montag bin ich vieleicht auch wieder dabei. sicher kann ich das aber erst sonntag sagen.



ich hab nun 11:00 am Bahnhof in Speyer-West ausgemacht. Du kannst ja dort hin kommen oder in Schifferstadt einsteigen.

Wer noch Lust hat, natürlich auch



cougar1982 schrieb:


> wie wars gestern nacht?



Gut, habe ein paar neue Erkenntnisse:
- Lupine hat einen besseren "Abstrahlwinkel", kann aber auch mal defekt sein, oder Stefan?  Sorry, aber das musste sein
- Der andere Weg vom L# runter, den ich immer schon mal fahren wollte, ist auch cool. Der wird bald mal im Hellen gefahren

So, genug Smilies für heute , sonst nerven die irgendwann

Also bis Montag, Tom


----------



## roischiffer (30. Oktober 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ich hab nun 11:00 am Bahnhof in Speyer-West ausgemacht. Du kannst ja dort hin kommen oder in Schifferstadt einsteigen.
> 
> Wer noch Lust hat, natürlich auch
> ...
> Also bis Montag, Tom



Speyer-West, ist das bei Tyco?


----------



## coffer (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Speyer-West, ist das bei Tyco?



Genau, bist Du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre mit meiner Schwester (Anfänger) und ein paar Kumpels die Lambrechter Tour. Wird also ne gemütliche Schorle Tour 

Sven - viel Spass!!


----------



## roischiffer (31. Oktober 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Genau, bist Du dabei?



Ich steige um 11:02 in SP katholischer Hbf  am hinteren Ende ein ... 11:04 dann SP Nord-West.
Fahrkarte brauche ich keine - ich hab noch ein 24 Std.-Ticket von meiner heutigen KL-Tour.

Isch free misch


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Oktober 2010)

ich bin morgen dabei. werde dann wieder ab schifferstadt mit fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meiner Schwester (Anfänger) und ein paar Kumpels die Lambrechter Tour. Wird also ne gemütliche Schorle Tour
> 
> Sven - viel Spass!!



OK. Dann wünsch ich euch auch viel Spaß. In Lambrecht werden wir evtl. auch sein irgendwann. Kannst uns ja ein Zeichen hinterlassen



roischiffer schrieb:


> Ich steige um 11:02 in SP katholischer Hbf  am hinteren Ende ein ... 11:04 dann SP Nord-West.
> Fahrkarte brauche ich keine - ich hab noch ein 24 Std.-Ticket von meiner heutigen KL-Tour.
> 
> Isch free misch



Isch ach



cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich bin morgen dabei. werde dann wieder ab schifferstadt mit fahren.


 
Super, dann sind wir mindestens zu viert. Strecke können wir ja morgen ausmachen. Hab' da aber auch 'ne Idee...

Bis morgen, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Oktober 2010)

Jannis ist morgen auch dabei.


----------



## coffer (1. November 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Kannst uns ja ein Zeichen hinterlassen;



Wir sind nicht zu überhören oder zu übersehen!!

Sven - vielleicht selber Zug?!


----------



## coffer (2. November 2010)

So, wieder Zuhause.

Wetter war super, Strecke ebenfalls, jeden von uns 3en hat es auf`s Maul
gelegt, Schorle waren bestens, die Kette hat sich verabschiedet und de
Roischiffer haben wir auch noch in NW getroffen.

Sven - schee wars!


----------



## tommybgoode (3. November 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> So, wieder Zuhause.
> 
> Wetter war super, Strecke ebenfalls, jeden von uns 3en hat es auf`s Maul
> gelegt, Schorle waren bestens, die Kette hat sich verabschiedet und de
> ...




Auch bei uns wars gut. Ich sag' nur Wolkenbruchweg  Wer da ohne Grinsen im Gesicht runterkommt hat die falsche Sportart gewählt...
Und die Verbindung zwischen Weinbiet und L#, die uns roischiffer gezeigt hat, gefällt mir auch. Die hat mir noch gefehlt.

Nächstes WE: wahrscheinlich Sonntag, von mir aus aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (3. November 2010)

So, nun also nochmal klar und sicher:

Nächste Tour ist am Sonntag, Abfahrt um 10:00 am HBf in Speyer.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (3. November 2010)

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. November 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.



Gut, ab Schifferstadt nehme ich an, oder?
Wir können ja vielleicht dann nochmal das Weinbiet durchkämmen und z.B. zum Abschluss dann den Treppenweg runter.


----------



## cougar1982 (5. November 2010)

ich muß noch klären was mit den anderen ist. aber ich denke ich werd wieder in schifferstadt zusteigen.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. November 2010)

Und wieder eine schöne Tour vorbei... Ohne Regen, aber mit viel Matsch, so muss es sein  

Nächstes WE bin ich dann mal familienmäßig aktiv, also keine Tour für mich. Vielleicht fahre ich unter der Woche abends mal. Mal schaun, würde dann wohl eher kurzfristig mal posten. Und wenn, dann wohl auch erst relativ spät losfahren.

Das Wochenende drauf, bin ich Strohwitwer und ohne Kids. Heißt: Da geht was!!!

Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (8. November 2010)

ja gestern war echt geniales wetter. oben trocken und unten dreckig. 

für mich ist jetzt mal 2 wochen urlaub angesagt. das rad geht natürlich mit.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. November 2010)

Wie schaut's denn nächstes WE aus. Hat jemand Lust? Bin zeitlich flexibel 
Das Wetter dürfte auch nicht so bescheiden sein wie heute. Laut Bericht sogar regenfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (15. November 2010)

Hi Tom,
ich bin leider noch etwas erkrankt
Lust hätte ich schon nach 3 Wochen Erkältung. Ich bekomme aber einfachden Husten nicht mehr los?! Evtl. nächste Woche mal Abends?

Sven - Hust, hust


----------



## tommybgoode (15. November 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> ich bin leider noch etwas erkrankt
> Lust hätte ich schon nach 3 Wochen Erkältung. Ich bekomme aber einfachden Husten nicht mehr los?! Evtl. nächste Woche mal Abends?
> 
> Sven - Hust, hust



Na auf alle Fälle mal gute Besserung!
Nächste Woche würde Montag ziemlich sicher gehen. Habe allerdings kein Auto. Dienstag geht sicher nicht. Mittwoch geht glaube ich auch nicht. Danach müsste ich mal schauen. Aber dann wäre es eher wieder später, so ab halb neun oder so.

Aber vielleicht bist Du ja auch am WE wieder fit für 'ne gemütliche Runde...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (18. November 2010)

Da das Wochenende naht: Peter und ich sind am Samstag auf alle Fälle unterwegs. Wir haben noch keine genaue Zeit ausgemacht, aber ich könnte mir 10:00 in Speyer-West vorstellen. Vielleicht ist noch jemand mit dabei.
Also wer sonst noch mag... nur zu!

Tom


----------



## Houschter (19. November 2010)

Dann werd mal etwas konkreter, evtl. häng ich mich bei euch dran. Start in NW? Uhrzeit?


----------



## roischiffer (19. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> Start in NW? Uhrzeit?


voraussichtlich wohl 10:02 Speyer ab --> 10:16 Schifferstadt ab --> 10:31 Neustadt an

&


			
				tommybgoode schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber vielleicht bist Du ja auch am WE wieder fit für 'ne gemütliche Runde...


Für 'ne gemütliche Runde wär ich auch zu haben, möchte dann aber spätestens 17:00 wieder in NW im Zug sitzen, weil meine Beleuchtung nix taugt für bergab im Wald.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. November 2010)

Genau, hab mit Peter jetzt 10 Uhr in Speyer West ausgemacht. Wir fahren dann nach NW und sind dort um halb 11 am HBf.

Wohin's geht kann man dann ja mal noch schaun. Houschter und Roischiffer kennen sich mit Sicherheit auch besser aus als ich...

Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen wer/ob dann noch jemand an irgendeinem Bahnhof oder im Zug ist. Wer mir also mit MTB in die Quere kommt, muss mit 

Bis morgen, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (24. November 2010)

ich bin wieder ausm urlaub zurück und wollte mal hören wie es mit dem kommenden wochenende aussieht. ich hab leider nur sonntags zeit und auch erst ab 13:00 hat da noch jemand lust auf ne kleine runde?


----------



## tommybgoode (25. November 2010)

Lust natürlich. Aber diesen Sonntag ist Family angesagt. Das WE drauf wäre ich bestimmt dabei. Vielleicht auch nächste Woche abends mal.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (26. November 2010)

nächste woche hab ich eigentlich jeden abend zeit. also ich bin dabei. wenn wir glück haben liegt dann dort auch schnee. gestern vormittag hats gut geschneit und gegen 12 wart gut was gelegen. ist aber auf dem warmen boden getaut.


----------



## jenelajens (26. November 2010)

Hi, 

würde Sonntag fahren können/wollen?! 3-4 Stunden hätte ich Bock. Mir wurscht wann kann auch mit Lampe, befürchte nur dass es bisserl matschig sein wird. Egal. 

Gruss // Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (26. November 2010)

Nächste Woche abends hört sich für mich auch gut an!

LG
Sven


----------



## cougar1982 (27. November 2010)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde Sonntag fahren können/wollen?! 3-4 Stunden hätte ich Bock. Mir wurscht wann kann auch mit Lampe, befürchte nur dass es bisserl matschig sein wird. Egal.
> 
> Gruss // Stefan



was würdest du davon halten wenn wir die lampen mitnehmen und beim hellen losfahren und dann bis in die dunkelheit rein fahren? liegt eigentlich noch schnee?


----------



## jenelajens (27. November 2010)

Hi Cougar,
Dann lass uns morgen zwischen 1600 und 1630 (Zeitlich bin flexibel, wohne ja in NW, sag Du an!) am Bhf in Neutstadt treffen. Oben liegt noch Schnee, ich schau mir es gleich an...

Sonst noch jmd. Lust?


Stefan


----------



## cougar1982 (27. November 2010)

ok dann machen wir 1630. ich werde dann mit dem auto kommen. alleine lohnt es sich mit dem zug nicht. wenn du willst können wir und auch dann da am schwimmbad/sportplatz treffen. ich glaube der bahnhof liegt auch für dich nicht gerade auf dem weg oder?

Thomas


----------



## jenelajens (27. November 2010)

Hi Thomas, 

dann also 1630 am Sportplatz. Habe gemerkt, dass ich noch meine Sommerreifen auf dem Rad drauf habe. 

Bis dann, 

Stefan


----------



## cougar1982 (28. November 2010)

ich glaube auf längere sicht brauch ich für den winter auch was anderes. aber momentan geht es noch problemlos mit meinen nobby nic.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2010)

Na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß nachher.
Ich sitze an der Kiste und muss einen Webserver neu aufsetzen 

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (29. November 2010)

war ne schöne tour gestern zumindest bis meine sattelstütze nicht mehr wollte. jetzt geht aber wieder alles ohne probleme. 

wie schauts mit ner kleinenb abendlichen runde diese woche aus? wetter ist ja sehr gut


----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2010)

Unter der Woche wird's bei mir leider wahrscheinlich nix. Zu viel Arbeit im Moment 
Aber am WE muss auf alle Fälle was gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenelajens (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich muss die nächsten Tage passen. Vielleicht fahre ich mal zum Abspannen aufs Weinsbiet, aber nix weltbewegendes. Bester Reifen bei den Bedingungen???

Gruss // Stefan


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Dezember 2010)

also ich fahr auch erst sonntag wieder. hat da noch jemand zeit und lust?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Dezember 2010)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Bester Reifen bei den Bedingungen???


Mal schauen wie sich mein dicker Albert schlägt. Dürfte aber OK sein schätze ich. Bei richtig Eis ist der natürlich auch am Ende, aber da helfen nur noch Spikes.


cougar1982 schrieb:


> also ich fahr auch erst sonntag wieder. hat da noch jemand zeit und lust?


Bin ich dabei! 10:00 in Speyer? Bzw. kurz danach in Schifferstadt?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (2. Dezember 2010)

ja 10 ist gut. bin dann wieder in schifferstadt.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, Ticket hole ich dann schon. Und wohin können wir dann ja einfach kurzfristig klären.
Freu mich, im Schnee wird bestimmt cool 

Ist sonst noch jemand dabei? Peter kann nicht. Vielleicht kommt noch jemand aus Speyer mit. Muss ich mal noch ne email schreiben...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leutz,

Ich kann nicht, weil Frau Geburtstag. Obwohl??!  Ne!

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. Dezember 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Ich kann nicht, weil Frau Geburtstag. Obwohl??!  Ne!
> 
> Sven



Weißt Du nicht, ob sie Geburtstag hast oder ob Du trotzdem kommst  ?


----------



## coffer (3. Dezember 2010)

Ne, ne,
Baigspocht am Geb. der Frau ist absolut verboten 
Zudem hat mein Sohn an diesem Tag sein erstes Fussball Spiel (oder so).

Sven - das nächste mal bestimmt


----------



## cougar1982 (3. Dezember 2010)

also wir sind auf jeden fall zu dritt. mal ob ich noch ein paar dazu bekomme.


----------



## sk_pade (4. Dezember 2010)

servus...ich würd mich auch gern mal ner Gruppe anschliessen, weiß nur nedd ob ich euch aufhalten würd oder nedd...
Was fahrt ihr denn so für Touren? Eher gemütlich, eher Downhill, eher sportlich?

Gruß vom sk*pade


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Dezember 2010)

sk_pade schrieb:


> servus...ich würd mich auch gern mal ner Gruppe anschliessen, weiß nur nedd ob ich euch aufhalten würd oder nedd...
> Was fahrt ihr denn so für Touren? Eher gemütlich, eher Downhill, eher sportlich?
> 
> Gruß vom sk*pade



Klar, komm einfach vorbei. Morgen werde ich in Speyer-West abfahren. Fahrweise ist gemischt. Würde man wohl heutzutage als CC bis AM bezeichnen.

Morgen würde ich sagen, fahren wir sowieso eher gemütlich und genießen den Schnee 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## sk_pade (4. Dezember 2010)

ich bin MTB-mässig eher der Neuling... Kondition is da vom Cross-Bike, aber im Gelände war ich noch nedd so oft.

ich würd dann im schönen Böhl zusteigen evtl. ich nehm an des wär dann 10:20 Uhr...

Macht ihr dann auch mal ne Rast für ne Erbsensupppe auf ner Hütte oder heizt ihr durch...?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Dezember 2010)

sk_pade schrieb:


> ich bin MTB-mässig eher der Neuling... Kondition is da vom Cross-Bike, aber im Gelände war ich noch nedd so oft.
> 
> ich würd dann im schönen Böhl zusteigen evtl. ich nehm an des wär dann 10:20 Uhr...
> 
> Macht ihr dann auch mal ne Rast für ne Erbsensupppe auf ner Hütte oder heizt ihr durch...?



Alles klar, komm einfach mal mit, meistens sind wir eher hinten in dem Fahrradabteil. Und mindestens für'n Stück Kuchen und Kaffe ist eigentlich fast immer Zeit 
Normalerweise fahren wir so, dass wir spätestens um drei wieder in Speyer sind.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Dezember 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Klar, komm einfach vorbei. Morgen werde ich in Speyer-West abfahren. Fahrweise ist gemischt. Würde man wohl heutzutage als CC bis AM bezeichnen.
> 
> Morgen würde ich sagen, fahren wir sowieso eher gemütlich und genießen den Schnee
> 
> Gruß, Tom


 
gemütlich?? genießen?? da muß ich mal im wörterbuch suchen was das das bedeuten könnte.

@sk_pade
ne wir werden gerade bei dem wetter schon langsam machen. fahr einfach mit es wird dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Dezember 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> gemÃ¼tlich?? genieÃen?? da muÃ ich mal im wÃ¶rterbuch suchen was das das bedeuten kÃ¶nnte.



Ich habe gerade mal im Duden geschaut:

*ge|mÃ¼t|lich* <Adj.> [mhd. gemÃ¼etlich, gemuotlich = angenehm, zu: gemuete, âGemÃ¼t]: maximale Reisegeschwindigkeit, bei der am Ende der Tour der DÃ¤mpfer-O-Ring noch 3mm Restfederweg anzeigt ;-)


----------



## sk_pade (6. Dezember 2010)

schön war se die Tour... ich hoff ich hab euch nedd zu arg gebremst...!
Aber mit Sommerreifen war des echt ne Herausforderung.

Schön war auch, dass ich am Böhler Bahnhof gemerkt hab, dass meine Federgabel zu war ab der Totenkopfstrasse unn ich somit quasi ohne Federung runter bin.

Ich gelobe Besserung.

Ich werd jetzt erstmal meine Strafarbeit schreiben:

je 100x

Ich werde meiner Kette ab und zu etwas Fett gönnen.
Ich werde nicht mehr mit 10 bar in den Wald fahren.

Gruß vom 

sk*pade <--- der in Zukunft auf Salatöl schwört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. Dezember 2010)

sk_pade schrieb:


> schön war se die Tour... ich hoff ich hab euch nedd zu arg gebremst...!
> Aber mit Sommerreifen war des echt ne Herausforderung.


Ne, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Passt schon.



sk_pade schrieb:


> Schön war auch, dass ich am Böhler Bahnhof gemerkt hab, dass meine  Federgabel zu war ab der Totenkopfstrasse unn ich somit quasi ohne  Federung runter bin.


Wenn Du dann noch die Schaltung deaktivierst hast Du quasi einen Singlespeeder der alten Schule 



sk_pade schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt erstmal meine Strafarbeit schreiben:
> ...
> sk*pade <--- der in Zukunft auf Salatöl schwört!


Du darfst sie auch mit Pinsel und Öl schreiben 

Gruß, Tom <- der die erste Schneefahrt diesen Winter echt geil fand


----------



## sk_pade (6. Dezember 2010)

hab zu Haus beim Rucksack ausräumen ne Dose Leberwurst vom Metzger meines Vertrausens gefunden von der letzten Tour...

wenn wir also wieder was zum Kettenölen brauchen, die is meistens ziemlich fett... unn die orientalischen Gastronomen im Schöntal haben dann auch ihre Ruhe!


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr dann hinterher mit 'ner Scheibe Brot und versuche das Gröbste aufzufangen. Dann können wir uns die Pause auf der Hütte sparen.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Dezember 2010)

Am Samstag soll die Temperatur bei etwas über 0° liegen bei 92% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit. PERFEKTES BIKEWETTER ALSO!

Also: Abfahrt 10:00 in Speyer-West. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## cougar1982 (7. Dezember 2010)

samstag bin ich dabei. ich hab zwar momentan ein kleines bremsenproblem aber das wird schon gehen.

ich hab jetzt mal neue reifen bestellt. ich glaube aber die werden bis samstag noch nicht da sein.


----------



## sk_pade (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden,

ich setz am Samstag mal aus. Ich heiz mit den Sommerreifen bissl bei uns im Wald rum.

Euch viel Spass.

Und immer schön die Kette ölen..:!


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Dezember 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> samstag bin ich dabei. ich hab zwar momentan ein kleines bremsenproblem aber das wird schon gehen.
> 
> ich hab jetzt mal neue reifen bestellt. ich glaube aber die werden bis samstag noch nicht da sein.



Ich glaub' die Bremsen waren heute nicht das Problem 
Hoffe Du bist noch gut heim gekommen. Du bist nun definitiv mein Platten-König

War zwar keine Tour heute im üblichen Sinn, hat aber Spaß gemacht Man kann nur hoffen, dass man bald wieder vernünftig hoch fahren kann.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

ja ich bin noch richtig weit gekommen. also ca 20m dann hab ich angehalten und den letzten schlauch eingebaut. jetzt liegt bei mir ein berg schläuche.

aber es hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.


----------



## cougar1982 (14. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre am donnerstag und am sonntag wieder. sonntag werde ich aber vermutlich auf der anderen seite der rheinebene unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin dieses WE aus dem Rennen. Das WE drauf ist ja dann Weihnachten, da geht auch nix.

Aber danach denke ich können wir auch mal wieder unter der Woche abends los.

@Thomas: Wo fährst Du denn am Sonntag?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr sonntag in lützelsachsen.

ich hab jetzt hinten meinen schlauch auch raus gemacht. hab echt keine lust mehr auf platten. ach und meine felge hab ich auch mal wieder mit der zange zurecht gebogen.

meine neue reifen kommen vermutlich dieses jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub ich bin ein profi im material zerstören ;-) 

das war noch von der letzten tour.






mein rad braucht mal dringend ne kleine überholung. jetzt hat sich die kasette gelocker, die gabel knackt immer noch da wird vermutlich der steuersatz was haben, die schaltung hat auf der letzten fahrt auch probleme gemacht, der zug der sattelstütze macht unter 0°C probleme und jetzt schaut vorne aus dem reifen das felgenband raus. aber trotz tubless ist alles dicht. ich vermute das ist rausgegangen als ich bei dem schnee mitm druck zu weit runter gegangen bin.


----------



## jenelajens (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei einem SLS von Mavic und Kassette locker würde ich mal nach dem Nabenkörper schauen. Ist leider über einige Jahre ein kleines Problem von Mavic gewesen. 

Gruss // Stefan


----------



## Tobsn (23. Dezember 2010)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ... jetzt hat sich die kasette gelocker


Wie der Kollege schon gesagt hat, ist bei Mavic das Lagerspiel richtig einzustellen.
Das kann sich leicht mal lockern.
Also wenn die Kassette fest auf dem Freilauf sitzt, dann sitz der Freilauf vielleicht nicht mehr fest an der Nabe.
In dem Zug am Besten den Freilauf gleich abziehen und fetten.
Ist ein Gleitlagerfreilauf und der hat das ganz gerne.
Dauert keine 10 Minuten.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> ...., die gabel knackt immer noch da wird vermutlich der steuersatz was haben, ...


Könnte auch die Gabelkrone sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

@Thomas
ich glaube ich würde das Rad mal einschicken und da mal nachschauen lassen. Du hattest glaube ich gesagt, dass die erste Inspektion bei Canyon auch irgendwie billiger ist, oder?
Wenn Du'n Rad brauchst, kannst Du auch gerne mein HT haben für die Zeit.

@the whole world:
Ich bin dann jetzt mal feiertagstechnisch unterwegs. Nach den Feiertagen möchte ich aber auf alle Fälle wieder fahren. Bin dann denke ich auch relativ flexibel von den Zeiten. Hoffen wir mal, dass man dann (wieder) gut fahren kann. Die letzte "Schnee-Alternativ-Tour" war zwar wirklich witzig finde ich, aber das hält das Material von Thomas ja nicht aus . Sorry, aber Du weißt ja: Wer den Schaden hat...

Also allen, die schon mal mitgefahren sind oder auch sonst nur hier lesen: Schöne Feiertage!!!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (23. Dezember 2010)

jetzt über weihnachten werd ich erstmal selbst nach allem schauen. wenn schen dran sind die auf garantie gehen werd ich ne zeitlang auf mein HT umsteigen und das canyon geht nach koblenz.

die kasette ist schon wieder fest. das hab ich gestern schnell gemacht. da war nur die verschraubung los.

@tom danke für das angebot mit deinem HT aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das rad mit mir und der belastung klar kommt ;-)

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest.


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Dezember 2010)

so leute das jahr ist ja schon fast rum. ich denke wir sollten mal für das kommende jahr planen. am 1.1. wollen wir ne kleine runde fahren. wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## coffer (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich leider nicht!
Trotzdem einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

eigentlich wollte ich noch ein paar Tage warten, da ich noch etwas erkältet bin. Aber na ja, was soll's...

Also, wenn ich auch etwas geschwächt mit darf :
Wann soll's denn los gehen?
Auto oder Zug?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Dezember 2010)

wir hatten mal 11 angepeilt. auto oder zug ist mir eigentlich egal. ich ruf den jannis nachher nochmal an.


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Dezember 2010)

jannis ist um 11:30 in neustadt. ob wir dann auto oder zug fahren ist mir eigentlich egal. darfst du dir aussuchen.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann komme ich morgen mit dem Auto. Hast Du mit Jannis einen Treffpunkt ausgemacht? Ansonsten würde ich den Parkplatz am Stadion/Schwimmbad vorschlagen.

An alle: Guten Rutsch!!!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Dezember 2010)

ja wir hatten auch den parkplatz dort ausgemacht.

also guten rutsch an alle und bis morgen.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja unter der Woche nochmal fahren. Aber ich denke die Verhältnisse werden in den nächsten Tagen nicht so toll sein.

Also: Am Sonntag wär ich wieder dabei. Bis dahin dürfte der Großteil getaut sein.

Vorschlag: Abfahrt um 10:00 in Sp-West.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Januar 2011)

sonntag bin ich dabei. eigentlich wollte ich vorher noch fahren, aber ich glaub das wird nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Januar 2011)

Das wird 'ne herrliche Schlammschlacht
Könnte fast in Richtung Daun gehen.

Ich freu mich drauf 

Ist noch jemand mit dabei?


----------



## cougar1982 (11. Januar 2011)

ich war jetzt heute beim arzt. es ist nichts gebrochen. also können wir samstag fahren. der meinte zwar noch irgendwas mit schonen..... aber ich denke der meinte damit nur ich soll nicht mehr so oft vom fahrrad fallen.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Januar 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich war jetzt heute beim arzt. es ist nichts gebrochen. also können wir samstag fahren. der meinte zwar noch irgendwas mit schonen..... aber ich denke der meinte damit nur ich soll nicht mehr so oft vom fahrrad fallen.



Ja, so war's bestimmt gemeint

Super, dann sagen wir Samstag 10:00 mit dem Zug?
Ist Jannis dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## sk_pade (11. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich würd auch gerne mal wider mitfahren. Wir sinn nur momentan im Umzugsstress unn ich renn nur von Möbelhaus zu Möbelhaus.

Wenn ich mal nen samstag freischaufeln kann, brems ich euch auch mal wieder...

Gruß

Chris


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Januar 2011)

sk_pade schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal nen samstag freischaufeln kann, brems ich euch auch mal wieder...



Klar, könnte sich lohnen. Das Wetter wird ja schon fast frühlingshaft am WE.


----------



## cougar1982 (11. Januar 2011)

sk_pade schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal nen samstag freischaufeln kann, brems ich euch auch mal wieder...


 
bremsen finde ich gut. ich soll mich ja schonen.

10:00 ist gut. ich steig wieder in schifferstadt zu. Jannis muß vermutlich arbeiten.


----------



## Andybopp (15. Januar 2011)

Sooo, während ich gerade meine Spaghetti reinschaufel seid ihr noch unterwegs. Du hattest übrigens Recht: war zu wenig Luft in der einen Kammer bei der Federgabel. 

War die restliche Strecke noch gut zu fahren?


----------



## cougar1982 (15. Januar 2011)

ja der rest der strecke war noch gut fahrbar. zum ende der tour war aber bei uns der akku mehr als leer.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Januar 2011)

Tja, das mit dem Akku stimmt. Auch wenn mir nicht so ganz klar ist warum. Sooo weit und hoch war's ja nun eigentlich nicht. Aber ich war heute echt richtig platt.

@Andybopp: Man sieht sich dann ja vielleicht beim Gäsbock.
@Thomas: Deinen "Special Nosewheelie" gut überlebt? Mir fällt gerade ein Du wolltest doch Deine Hand schonen ;-) War definitiv einer der Stürze, die ich nicht so schnell vergesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (16. Januar 2011)

das mit dem schonen war anders gedacht. heute haben wir meinen leeren akku dann total zerstört. die tour heute war nochmal länger. dafür habe ich dann heute beim chinesen am den akku wieder richtig voll gemacht (all you can eat).

wir haben heute auch sehr schöne stellen gefunden. da müssen wir mal zusammen hinfahren.

edit sagt: ich hab den tacho auch wieder gefunden.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Januar 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> wir haben heute auch sehr schöne stellen gefunden. da müssen wir mal zusammen hinfahren.


Klar, wo ging's denn hin heute?



cougar1982 schrieb:


> edit sagt: ich hab den tacho auch wieder gefunden.



Cool, wo war er denn?


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Januar 2011)

wir sind von almbrecht wieder blau/gelg gafahren dann blau/weiß bis zum lambertskreuz mit noch nem kleinen umweg. und ab dann sind wir ohne plan gafahren. ich würde das ganze als "sinnlos im wald" bezeichnen. aber spaß hatten wir totzdem. 

der tacho lag ca 1m vor der stelle an der mein vorderrad steckte im schlamm.

bilder haben wir auch noch gemacht.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Januar 2011)

Samstag gibt's 'ne kleine, eher gemütlich Runde. Vielleicht aufs Weinbiet, mal schauen. Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit.

Also wer mag... Abfahrt ist in Speyer, 10:00 am Bahnhof SP-West.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Februar 2011)

Ich wär am Samstag wieder für 'ne Runde zu haben. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## sk_pade (2. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ich ahb die Schnauze von den vielen Möbelhäusern jetzt voll...
Ich hätt Zeit unn Lust?

Wann, wo, wie, wer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (3. Februar 2011)

@tom bilder kommen per mail.

ob ich samstag mit fahre entscheide ich erst morgen. hab etwas probleme mit dem knie. aber ist auf dem weg der besserung. ich denke das wird gehen.


hier mal noch zwei bilder vom montag


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Februar 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> @tom bilder kommen per mail.
> 
> ob ich samstag mit fahre entscheide ich erst morgen. hab etwas probleme mit dem knie. aber ist auf dem weg der besserung. ich denke das wird gehen.



Cool. Danke für die Bilder. Deinem Knie gute Besserung. War's am Montag doch etwas anstrengend 



sk_pade schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich ahb die Schnauze von den vielen Möbelhäusern jetzt voll...
> Ich hätt Zeit unn Lust?
> ...



Klar, nur zu! Wohin weiß ich noch nicht. Ich denke das machen wir dann spontan je nach dem wer genau dabei ist, wie's Wetter ist, wie wir Lust haben, ...

Abfahrt wäre auf alle Fälle erstmal 10:00 in SP-West. In Schifferstadt etc. dann entsprechend später.

Und spätestens ab 14.30 in NW wieder zurück würde ich sagen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2011)

Muss leider für morgen absagen. Die Kids sind krank. Vielleicht 'ne spontane Runde am Sonntag oder so. Mal sehen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Februar 2011)

ja also ich kann morgen auch net. ich hab jetzt zu meinen problemen mit dem knie noch ne erkältung bekommen. ich hoffe auch auf sonntag. wobei ich da auch noch so meine zweifel habe. jannis wollte sonntag auch fahren.


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Februar 2011)

ich kann morgen leider noch nicht fahren. nächstes wochenende bin ich dann im urlaub. aber danach gehts dann wieder richtig los.


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Februar 2011)

Na dann mal weiter gute Besserung und dann einen schönen Urlaub!!! Und brech' Dir nix


----------



## defabjan (16. Februar 2011)

hey männer, 
ich bin  neu hier hab mich auch schon ausreichend vorgestellt im canyon threat in der pfälzer schlachtplatte und jetz auch mal hier 

kopier das jetz einfach mal frech hier rein was ich auch in der schlachplatte geschrieben hatte dann habt ihr mal ein überblick und wisst auch was ich suche  freu mich schon über antworten und evtuelle ausfahren bzw touren!

Bike:Canyon torque trailflow 2010(chainguide selbst drangebastelt)
und kmc kette ersetzt durch:
Shimano Yumeya Kette 9-fach 116 Glieder Hollow-Pin silber/gold CN-YM81
ach ja hab mir noch flats von superstarcomponents drangebaut!

Ausrüstung:fullface tld d2 2009 u. normaler helm weiß...
Goggle ist von oakley die ich auch zum boarden nutze (mit wechselglas clear)
Triko ist von tld 2010 blau rot gelb u. moto short 2009/2010
knie und ellebogen von 661 evo
handschuhe auch von 661..
schuhe hab ich alte dc in weiß ;-) 

ich hab vor mir nochn evoc rücksack mit protektor zu kaufen eine suit fürn park...

so zu mir:
21 aus Limburgerhof, angestellt beim staat hobbys sind musik( bin dj, musikrichtung techno techhouse und wenig minimal)
dann pflege ich mein auto noch gerne  und im winter stelle ich mich gern auf snowboard...

wieso ich radl fahre: für meine fitness und weil ich als kleiner bub  immer aufm rad sein wollte und das am besten mitten im wald bzw in der  natur!

Dazu SUCHEN ein freund und ich (auch hier im forum username chisxross85) noch jmd der mir ne einführungsrunde in kalmit und  weinbiet gibt, gerne auch haardt also BITTE BITTE BITTE melden!!!


----------



## jenelajens (16. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand morgen abend Lust auf einen Nightride? Start um 1900. Mir schwebt so 2 Stunden vor... Irgendwo ab NW.

Gruss // Stefan


----------



## defabjan (16. Februar 2011)

morgen abend bin ich schaffe :-(

mir schwebt samstag oder sonntag abend vor?


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Februar 2011)

also morgen kann ich auch nicht da muß ich arbeiten.

@defabjan ich bin auch aus limburgerhof. sonntag wollte ich auf jeden fall fahren. ich hab jetzt keine genaue ahung wer noch alles sonst dabei ist. aber da kannst dich gerne mit dran hängen. ich hab zwar weniger federweg, aber ich bin mir sicher ich kenne ein paar sachen bei denen du voll auf deine kosten kommst.

ach in welcher größe hast du das trailflow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defabjan (18. Februar 2011)

Sau gut  
Größe L kannst dir ja mal meine fotos Schaun...
Ich muss noch en laden finden der en hollow Pin hat für meine yumeya Kette sonst wir das nichts :-( 

Werd dir später ne pm schreiben ;-)  wie der stand der Dinge ist


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Februar 2011)

So, bin noch am überleben ob/wann ich am WE fahre.

Thomas, Du kannst nur Sonntag?
Wie war der Urlaub?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (18. Februar 2011)

L ist ja echt genial. vieleicht darf ich mich mal auf das bike setzen. wollte eigentlich mal bei gelegenheit nach koblenz fahren, aber so könnte ich mir den weg sparen.

@tom ja ich kann leider nur sonntag. mein urlaub war genial und es ist auch alles ganz geblieben. ich hab zwar nen tag gebraucht bis das mit dem fahren richtig geklappt hat, aber dann ging das schon erstaunlich gut. war aber eigentlich fast zu kurz.


----------



## defabjan (18. Februar 2011)

Sonntag wie viel Uhr wurde dir zusagen? Bei mir wäre ab 12 möglich!

Klar darfst dich mal draufstetzen, kleine runde drehn ist auch ok aber sei zart^^ kaputt mach ich's dann selbst... Kann dir auch noch zu/abraten bzl Canyon ;-)
 Pm kommt ab 2200 bin hier mit iPhone on...,


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wie war's letzten Sonntag?

Jetzt am Sonntag wär ich dabei.
Vorschlag: Wie üblich 10:00 Speyer-West am Bahnhof bzw. entsprechend dann in Schifferstadt. 

Ab Mitte nächster Woche sieht's bei mir dann auch wieder besser aus mit der Zeit.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Februar 2011)

bei der letzten tour kam es mal wieder zu einem hohen "personalverschleiß"  dieses mal wars eigentlich ein kurzzeitiger personal verlust.

jetzt am kommenden sonntag werd ich vermutlich nich können. ich bin momentan mit ner grippe/erkältung im bett. wenns irgendwie geht bin ich dabei, aber momentan sieht es nicht so gut aus. aber der jannis wollte auch fahren. ich sag dem mal, dass der mal hier rein schauen soll.


----------



## Gaskrank (24. Februar 2011)

Also... meine Hinterradbremse ist im prinzip ohne Funktion. Ich will mich am Sonntag auf Techniktraining in Lu und Ma beschränken. Also nix mit Neustadt. Ich bringe das Epic am Donnerstag zum Fender, bevor wir zu Young Talent fahren. Sorry Tom, aber vielleicht findest du noch jemand der mitgeht. Und zum Thema Personalverschleiss... Wer auch immer bei uns mitfährt MUSS einfach eine gescheite Kondition besitzen oder sich diese zumindest antrainieren BEVOR er/sie mitfährt. Die Leute überschätzen sich völlig. Gruss Jannis


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Februar 2011)

Gaskrank schrieb:


> Also... meine Hinterradbremse ist im prinzip ohne Funktion. Ich will mich am Sonntag auf Techniktraining in Lu und Ma beschränken. Also nix mit Neustadt. Ich bringe das Epic am Donnerstag zum Fender, bevor wir zu Young Talent fahren. Sorry Tom, aber vielleicht findest du noch jemand der mitgeht. Und zum Thema Personalverschleiss... Wer auch immer bei uns mitfährt MUSS einfach eine gescheite Kondition besitzen oder sich diese zumindest antrainieren BEVOR er/sie mitfährt. Die Leute überschätzen sich völlig. Gruss Jannis



Kein Problem. Mal schau'n, vielleicht ist Peter dabei.
Mit Deiner Bremse läuft's ja nicht so rund. Vielleicht ist das
ein Zeichen 

Mit young talents meinst Du die? http://www.yt-industries.com/
Wird's jetzt konkret mit mehr Federweg?

Zu Deiner Aussage mit der Kondition gebe ich Dir nur teilweise Recht. Wenn die Saison wieder richtig los geht, werde ich ja wieder regelmäßig die Samstagstouren machen. Und da möchte ich schon, dass man auch als Einsteiger einsteigen kann. Jemand, der dann regelmäßig mitfährt, und vielleicht noch so ein bisschen trainiert, hat dann auch schnell so viel Kondition, dass man die Touren normal fahren kann. Wirklich lang sind die Touren da ja eh nicht. Und wenn jemand dann relativ regelmäßig mitfährt bin ich auch gerne bereit da Rücksicht drauf zu nehmen. Da wird man sich dann schon einig.

Bei den anderen Terminen ist das evtl. was anderes. Ist halt immer schwierig. Einerseits möchte man ja auch interessierte Leute mitnehmen. Aber wenn die noch nicht nennenswert viel gefahren sind, verschätzen sich die Leute da schnell wie hoch doch z.B. die Kalmit ist. Da hast Du Recht.

Also an alle, die da noch so im Forum mitlesen (und ich weiß das sind einige): Keine Sorge, wir sind keine Konditions- oder Technikwunder. Traut euch ruhig.
Anfang/Mitte April möchte ich eh etwas für die Einsteiger machen. Das werde ich demnächst auf der Webseite vom Biker Club genau erklären.

Diesen Winter ist meine Kondition auch am xxxx. Hoffe das wird nächsten Winter anders...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ein Vorschlag wär z.B. :
wenn jemand neues mitfahren möchte, ihn einfach mal bei den Anfänger
mitfahren lassen. Meine Kondition is auch fürn Ar... Ich werde auf jeden
auch erst wieder bei den Anfänger mitfahren, da ich nur noch mit dem
SSPler unterwegs bin.

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> ... bei den Anfänger mitfahren, da ich nur noch mit dem SSPler unterwegs bin.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Februar 2011)

Also die Anfängertouren am ersten Samstag im Monat werde ich so nicht mehr machen. Da war nicht so viel los, dass man das nicht auch so irgendwie hinbekommen würde.

Einsteiger mit Kondition sind ja eh nicht das Problem. Die steigen dann halt mal bei 'ner Treppe oder so ab oder klicken in engen Kurven halt mal aus. Dann wartet man halt 10 Sekunden.
Und für alle anderen macht man bei Bedarf was. Wenn's mehr Leute sind, kann man die Gruppe z.B. aufteilen in Anfänger und sonstige. Oder man macht mal einen extra-Termin für Einsteiger. Aber auch das werde ich demnächst, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe alles auf der HP mal erklären wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## coffer (25. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


>





Der Gäsbock rückt immer näher. Das macht mir Angst. Wollte eigentlich
mit dem Schlingelspeeder fahren. Also, langsam anfangen und beim GB
mal locker bei der 50 KM- Strecke ablosen!

Sven - gibt es ein Zeitlimit??


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2011)

..an der Spaltung werden die SSP wieder aufgepeppelt für die Langstrecke...


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> ...
> Sven - gibt es ein Zeitlimit??



Hää? Zeitlimit ist was für Räihßer. Wir holen dich nur aus dem Sattel, wenn der Rennarzt unterwegs der Meinung ist, dass da nix mehr geht und du dich überforderst. Frag' mal Dddakk, der kennt die Stellen, an denen der Veterinär dann denn Puls fühlt .
Ansonsten frag' die die Besenfahrer mit welch' intergalaktischem Speed die teilweise unterwegs sind. Was wir allerdings machen: Irgendwann die Abzweigung zur Langstrecke dicht. Muss ja keiner Anfang Mai einen Nightride machen.


----------



## coffer (25. Februar 2011)

Und wer ist der Rennarzt? Du Kelme oder etwa Phaty

Sven - wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hää? Zeitlimit... Muss ja keiner Anfang Mai einen Nightride machen.



Schei$$e und ich hab mir extra 10 Kg Übergewicht und eine neue MEGA LATERE zugelegt.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2011)

Sodele,

Samstag, 10:00 ab Speyer-West.
Wer ist dabei?

Gemeldet sind 11° und Sonne 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (2. März 2011)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Andybopp (2. März 2011)

in welche Gebiete treibt´s euch denn?


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2011)

Das ist noch offen. Wenn Du mit möchtest könnten wir aber auch gerne in die Richtung fahren. Mir würde da spontan 'ne schöne Strecke von Deidesheim nach NW einfallen. Zurück müsstest Du dann halt mal schauen...


----------



## Florian.R (2. März 2011)

Hi,

bin zurück aus England und könnte am Samstag mit, wenn ich ohne Anfänger-Casting darf


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin zurück aus England und könnte am Samstag mit, wenn ich ohne Anfänger-Casting darf



Willkommen zurück, gerne natürlich


----------



## Andybopp (4. März 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das ist noch offen. Wenn Du mit möchtest könnten wir aber auch gerne in die Richtung fahren. Mir würde da spontan 'ne schöne Strecke von Deidesheim nach NW einfallen. Zurück müsstest Du dann halt mal schauen...



Nur keine Extrawurst für mich. Ich muss eh sehen, wie ich morgen auf´s Rad komme - nur bei dem Wetter will ich unbedingt ...
Sagt einfach mal durch, wenn´s passt, dann passt´s, wenn nicht, dann das nächste Mal....


----------



## cougar1982 (4. März 2011)

so wir haben auch noch einen mitfahrer aus limburgerhof der mit seinem neuen rad mitkommt. wir kommen dann nach schifferstadt.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. März 2011)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Nur keine Extrawurst für mich. Ich muss eh sehen, wie ich morgen auf´s Rad komme - nur bei dem Wetter will ich unbedingt ...
> Sagt einfach mal durch, wenn´s passt, dann passt´s, wenn nicht, dann das nächste Mal....



Dann würde ich mal sagen wir machen ne nette Runde ums Weinbiet. Wir sind dann um halb elf in NW/HBf, wenn Du dort dazustoßen möchtest.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> so wir haben auch noch einen mitfahrer aus limburgerhof der mit seinem neuen rad mitkommt. wir kommen dann nach schifferstadt.



OK, super. Dann bis morgen. Bin zwar etwas erkältet, aber wird schon gehen. Bei dem Wetter nicht biken gehen ist eine Sünde.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybopp (4. März 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen wir machen ne nette Runde ums Weinbiet. Wir sind dann um halb elf in NW/HBf, wenn Du dort dazustoßen möchtest.
> 
> 
> Na dann schauen wir mal. Falls nicht direkt am HBf fahre ich vielleicht von zu Hause aus auch mal das Weinbiet an. Vielleicht wird´s ja was. Welche Markierung fahrt ihr hoch?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Normal wird das ein Mix aus irgendwelchen Markierungen sein.


----------



## CP64 (7. März 2011)

Da les' ich gerade das der cougar1982 und defabjan aus Limburgerhof sind.
Wenn das so weiter geht können wir ja einen Bus mieten. ;-)


----------



## cougar1982 (7. März 2011)

CP64 schrieb:


> Da les' ich gerade das der cougar1982 und defabjan aus Limburgerhof sind.
> Wenn das so weiter geht können wir ja einen Bus mieten. ;-)


 
und fast das gleiche rad haben wir auch. deins ist nur ein jahr älter.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. März 2011)

Uns erwartet wieder ein super Samstag! Abfahrt wieder um kurz vor 10 in Speyer-West am Bahnhof.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## CP64 (9. März 2011)

Lust immer. ;-) Zeit sollte sich morgen klären.
Bin noch nie mit Euch gefahren, daher: Wie heftisch hobt ihr denn diesmol gplant?
Krankheitsbedingt habe ich 2011 ungfähr so etwa naja knapp 20km im Sattel gesessen (ähem *peinlich*). Aber ansonsten durchaus öfter. 2010 Pfälzerwald Marathon (kurz) und 4 Tage durch die Alpen (Ehrwald-Meran) hat auch geklappt.


----------



## defabjan (10. März 2011)

hey jungs, also diesen samtag wird das nichts, da bin ich mitm auto unterwegs ;-) 

sonntag könnt ich... 
@cp64:auchn trailflow?

hab das hier mal mitgelesen bzl der kondition, also ich glaub schlecht hab ich mich nicht angestellt, aber besser wäre schon gut... dumm nur das wir uns verloren haben ;-)

für so ne anfängertour/einführung wäre ich schon mit dabei ;-)

war Mo u. Di in deidesheim höhe waldschenke und bin da bissl rumgekurv, war echt ein angenhemer anstieg und ne "relativ" gediegene abfahrt, je nachdem ob mans laufen lässt^^

das gebiet dort werd ich mal versuchen etwas mehr zu erkunden... also falls mal jmd lust hat grad melden!


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2011)

CP64 schrieb:


> Lust immer. ;-) Zeit sollte sich morgen klären.
> Bin noch nie mit Euch gefahren, daher: Wie heftisch hobt ihr denn diesmol gplant?
> Krankheitsbedingt habe ich 2011 ungfähr so etwa naja knapp 20km im Sattel gesessen (ähem *peinlich*). Aber ansonsten durchaus öfter. 2010 Pfälzerwald Marathon (kurz) und 4 Tage durch die Alpen (Ehrwald-Meran) hat auch geklappt.



Heftig ist's eigentlich nie. Über 30km oder 1000Hm wird's wirklich ganz selten. Meistens eigentlich noch ein Stück weniger. Allerdings ist heftig natürlich immer relativ. Wenn man ewig nicht gefahren ist, dann können auch 500Hm heftig sein.

Dieses WE wird's aber wohl auch recht Einsteigerfreundlich sein. Also, wenn Du Lust hast, komm' einfach vorbei. Du kannst auch in Schifferstadt zusteigen, wenn Du möchtest.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## CP64 (10. März 2011)

Moin Moin Tom,
wann muss ich denn wo sein?
Wenn ich's richtig verstehe nehmt ihr Samstag die Bahn von Speyer HBF nach Neustadt/W. HBF über Schifferstadt (da umsteigen). Speyer ab 1002 (wieso eigentlich kurz vor 1000?) Neustadt an 1031, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist, kann ich ja gleich in Libuho in die S2 steigen.
Wie sieht's denn mit dem Streik aus? Geht der uns was an? Finden kann ich nichts.
Gruß, Peter

@defabjan: erlebt glaub' ich schon - kaufen so mit Hammerschmidt und so kann ich mir nicht leisten ;-) - nee, bin echt eher Tourenfahrer und das Nerve XC passt soweit ausserdem Geld für ein 2t oder 3t Bike... woher nehmen und nicht stehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMartin (10. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

hab zwar schon nen Eintrag zu meiner Vorstellung gemacht, aber ich machs hier auch nochmal.
Heiße Martin bin 26 und fahre seit 2 Jahren Touren-MTB. Fahre ein Cube Stereo The One von 2009. Noch wohne ich in Kallstadt bei Bad Dürkheim, aber werde in die Gegend zwischen Ludwigshafen und Speyer ziehen.
Bin ein reiner Sommerfahrer. Daher würde ich mich am 9. April der Einsteigertour anschließen um wieder zu Kondition zu kommen.
Denke also dass man sich im Wald bzw zuerst im Zug sehen wird .

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2011)

CP64 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Tom,
> wann muss ich denn wo sein?
> Wenn ich's richtig verstehe nehmt ihr Samstag die Bahn von Speyer HBF nach Neustadt/W. HBF über Schifferstadt (da umsteigen). Speyer ab 1002 (wieso eigentlich kurz vor 1000?) Neustadt an 1031, richtig?
> Wenn dem so ist, kann ich ja gleich in Libuho in die S2 steigen.
> ...



Wir fahren diesen Samstag in Speyer-West los. Kurz vor 10 schreibe ich manchmal, damit man halt wirklich vor dem Zug am Bahnhof ist. Aber das ist ja für Dich egal. Dann umsteigen in Schifferstadt. Also kannst Du direkt dorthin kommen. Du kannst dann auch mit dem Ticket, das ich hole, mitfahren. Musst halt nur irgendwie nach Schifferstadt kommen.

Auf der Seite der Bahn steht, dass der Lokführerstreik beendet ist und der Verkehr normal läuft.

Und das Wetter passt auch wieder am Samstag


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> hab zwar schon nen Eintrag zu meiner Vorstellung gemacht, aber ich machs hier auch nochmal.
> Heiße Martin bin 26 und fahre seit 2 Jahren Touren-MTB. Fahre ein Cube Stereo The One von 2009. Noch wohne ich in Kallstadt bei Bad Dürkheim, aber werde in die Gegend zwischen Ludwigshafen und Speyer ziehen.
> ...



Klar, gerne. Dann meld' ich nochmal bei mir per PN oder EMail oder so. Wann ziehst Du denn her?


----------



## MTBMartin (10. März 2011)

> Klar, gerne. Dann meld' ich nochmal bei mir per PN oder EMail oder so. Wann ziehst Du denn her?



Ich schaue akutell nach Wohnungen, aber diesen Sommer spätestens.
Aber davon mach ichs nicht abhängig ob ich mitfahre. Irgendwie komme ich schon nach NW oder von wo auch immer ihr losfahrt.

Ich hab mich eh schon bei dem Newsletter angemeldet, also bekomm ich doch eh eine Nachricht, oder?

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eh schon bei dem Newsletter angemeldet, also bekomm ich doch eh eine Nachricht, oder?


Wenn Du mit Newsletter das Forum meinst, ja. Allerdings fahren wir ja nicht immer nach Neustadt. Und das steht teilweise halt erst im Zug fest.

Aber Du kannst Dich ja einfach bei mir wegen den Einsteigerterminen melden. Alles weitere sieht man dann...


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2011)

Einsteiger aufgepasst!

An der einen oder anderen Stelle im Thread ist das ja jetzt schon angeklungen: Da der ein oder andere unsicher war/ist, ob er bei uns mal mitfahren soll, aber der ein oder andere eigentlich Lust hätte mitzufahren, sind im April drei Tage den Einsteigern gewidmet. Die Termine sind der 9.April (Samstag), 12.April (Dienstag abend) und 16.April (Samstag).

Für die meisten hier im Forum ist das sicher nichts, es geht da nicht drum Manual oder Bunny Hop und was weiß ich alles zu lernen. Es geht einfach darum ein paar grundlegende Dinge zu lernen, um "normale" Trails entspannt fahren zu können. Alles andere würde ich mir auch nicht anmaßen jemandem beibringen zu wollen.

Das Ganze kostet ein klein wenig was, da ja z.B. Zugtickets bezahlt werden müssen. Da das über den Verein läuft, müssen auch alle versichert werden, was auch ein paar Euro kostet. Ich verdiene da nichts dran, sondern mache das einfach, weil ich mit ein paar netten Leuten biken möchte. Was übrig bleibt wird dann z.B. in Lampen für Nightrides gesteckt.

Alle weiteren Infos findet ihr unter http://www.biker-speyer.de/

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CP64 (10. März 2011)

Hi Tom,

Wegen Wetter: gerade nochmal im Heute Journal genau aufgepasst, sieht sehr gut für Samstag aus.

Der cougar1982 sammelt mich Sa in Libuho ein, dann verfahr' ich mich auch bis Schifferstadt Bahnhof schon mal nicht. 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2011)

OK, super. Dann bis Samstag


----------



## Florian.R (11. März 2011)

Hi,
ich bin morgen auch dabei!
Bis dann,
Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (11. März 2011)

Dann sind wir ja morgen mal wieder an paar Leute mehr. Super! Ich freu mich


----------



## MTBMartin (12. März 2011)

Hi,

bin ich ein Schnarchkopp 
Ich hätte ja bei euch heute mitfahren können. war bis eben auch noch im Wald das 1. Mal dieses Jahr.
Meine Kondition ist gleich null. Deprimierend 
Naja, man arbeitet dran.

Sagt mal, wieviel km / Hm seit ihr z.B. heute so gefahren?

LG
Martin


----------



## cougar1982 (12. März 2011)

heute gab es ja zwei gruppen. ich hab über 1000hm hinter mir.

ich denke die anderen habe nicht ganz so viel.


----------



## CP64 (12. März 2011)

Moin Moin Jungs,
1tens sorry, dass ich euch heute 'ein wenig' ausgebremst habe, 2tens danke, dass ihr das so super gehandelt habt und 3tens ein Grund mehr ordentlich zu trainieren, weils Sauspass macht mit euch zu fahren.
Hinsichtlich km/Hm: GPS ist noch unten somit der Track nicht ausgewertet.
Treppensteigen ist just im Moment nicht meine Stärke. Da hat nicht zufällig jemand einen gebrauchten Treppenlifter im Angebot??? ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (13. März 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin ich ein Schnarchkopp
> Ich hätte ja bei euch heute mitfahren können. war bis eben auch noch im Wald das 1. Mal dieses Jahr.
> ...



Ich hab mein Gerätchen nicht von Anfang an gestartet, aber wir sind die Kalmit hoch ab Neustadt. Relativ wenig Schörkel, dürften also 600Hm oder oder so gewesen sein.



CP64 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> 1tens sorry, dass ich euch heute 'ein wenig' ausgebremst habe, 2tens danke, dass ihr das so super gehandelt habt und 3tens ein Grund mehr ordentlich zu trainieren, weils Sauspass macht mit euch zu fahren.
> Hinsichtlich km/Hm: GPS ist noch unten somit der Track nicht ausgewertet.
> Treppensteigen ist just im Moment nicht meine Stärke. Da hat nicht zufällig jemand einen gebrauchten Treppenlifter im Angebot??? ;-)



Kein Drama, man sieht sich vielleicht beim Gäsbock.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. März 2011)

Nächster Terminvorschlag:

Nächsten Sonntag um 13:00 wieder ab Speyer Nord-West.

Über die genaue Zeit etc. könnte man aber noch reden.

Wer wäre denn prinzipiell dabei?


----------



## defabjan (13. März 2011)

ich ich ich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMartin (13. März 2011)

Hi,

ich würd mich auch anschließen.

Aber ich würd dann zum Zielbahnhof mit dem Auto+Rad fahren.
Welcher wäre das denn?

Und welche Strecke ist denn geplant?

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2011)

Klar, gerne.

Wir wären dann um 13:30 in NW am HBf. Welche Strecke genau muss man mal noch schauen. Hängt z.B. auch davon ab wer genau dabei ist.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2011)

*@Alle:*
Bei uns ist prinzipiell jeder willkommen. Damit's auch allen Spaß macht, sollte man aber halt ein klein wenig Grundkondition besitzen.
Als Faustregel z.B.: Wer die Kalmit hochFAHREN kann, egal wo,
der dürfte schon klar kommen. Wer aber nach 200 Höhenmetern schiebt,
der sollte z.B. beim Einsteigertraining vorbei kommen oder erst mal so ein wenig trainieren.

*Damit möchte ich niemanden hier speziell ansprechen.*
Das hat also nichts mit dem XY zu tun, der irgendwann mal dabei war, sondern ergibt sich aus den Fahrten der letzten Monate. Aber sonst macht das halt auf Dauer keinem Spaß. Wenn alle zwei Wochen neue Leute dabei sind, die dann genau einmal kommen und nach ein paar Metern am Schieben sind, bringt das nix.

Damit mich hier keiner falsch versteht:
Jeder, der mitfahren möchte, ist willkommen. Ich freue mich immer über neue, nette Leute. Und wenn man mal ein wenig warten muss, egal ob berghoch oder bergab, ist das wirklich kein Problem.
Aber Mountainbiken ohne Berg geht halt nicht. Und den muss man halt zuerst mal hoch. Und wer sich da total verschätzt, der muss dann evtl. unten einen Cafe trinken bis wir wieder unten sind oder alleine weiter.

So, das musst mal sein 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## defabjan (15. März 2011)

das stellt sich mir nun die frage ob ich nun mitkommen soll oder nicht....


----------



## coffer (15. März 2011)

@tommybgoode

So wie sich das aussieht, gibt es ja doch ein paar Anfänger
Es sollte oder besser muss halt jeder neue erst mal tiefstapeln. Bei einer
Anfängertour wird man sehen, wer fit genug für eine normale Tour ist.
Man muss halt als Tourguido und Teilnehmer mehr Zeit bei einer Anfängertour
einplanen und schon passt das

Sven - nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## defabjan (15. März 2011)

also ich sags mal wie ich das aus meiner sicht sehe, der pälzer wald ist zwar riesig aber er ist super beschildert!

was ich damit sagen möchte ist wenns jmd nicht schafft oder hinterher hinkt und die anderen profis"stört" kann man einfach handynummern austauschen und sich an nem abgesprochen punkt (hütte o.ä) treffen!
oder nicht?

ich les hier immer so viel von kondition und anfänger oder nicht anfänger!

bei mir ist es einfach so das ich gern den berg hoch strampel um runterzuballern... klar ist der eine besser oder schlechter,und die eine strecke härter als die andere, aber die wenige zeit die ich aufm rad verbringen kann werd ich nicht damit verbringen, i welche kondi trainings zu machen... nicht jeder hier hat zeit 4 mal die woche 40 km zu fahren... denk mal dran das es einfach leute gibt die sich am we aufs rad setzen um en ausgleich von der woche zu haben oder sich einfach von andere sachen ablenken zu wollen...

ich hoffe ich hab hier jetz niemanden angegriffen oder sonst wie geärgert


----------



## coffer (15. März 2011)

Ich denke die "Genussbiker" wie Du, ich und viele andere können uns auch so treffen!

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (15. März 2011)

defabjan schrieb:


> das stellt sich mir nun die frage ob ich nun mitkommen soll oder nicht....



Ganz einfach: Wenn Du einen Berg ohne am Stock zu gehen hoch kommst, gerne. Sonst wäre eine Einsteigertour besser.



coffer schrieb:


> @tommybgoode
> 
> So wie sich das aussieht, gibt es ja doch ein paar Anfänger
> Es sollte oder besser muss halt jeder neue erst mal tiefstapeln. Bei einer
> ...



Genau. Und genau dafür mache ich ja Anfang April extra drei Termine. Da ist jeder willkommen egal wie viel/wenig Kondition und Technik derjenige hat.
Zum Thema tiefstapeln: Wenn jemand sagt er ist konditionell nicht so fit, kann man sich ja auch drauf einstellen. Wenn aber Leute erzählen wo sie schon überall wie viel gefahren sind, dann aber am zweiten Anstieg platt sind, ist das für die Tour halt doof.



defabjan schrieb:


> also ich sags mal wie ich das aus meiner sicht sehe, der pälzer wald ist zwar riesig aber er ist super beschildert!
> 
> was ich damit sagen möchte ist wenns jmd nicht schafft oder hinterher hinkt und die anderen profis"stört" kann man einfach handynummern austauschen und sich an nem abgesprochen punkt (hütte o.ä) treffen!
> oder nicht?
> ...



Ich bin weder konditionell noch technisch super fit. Und erst recht alles andere als ein "Profi". Und Verständnis habe ich für jeden, egal wie häufig oder selten jemand auf dem Rad sitzt.
Es muss aber ganz grob zusammen passen, sonst machen die Touren keinen Spaß. Keinem!

Ist ja auch kein Problem: Wer ein klein wenig Kondition hat ist immer willkommen. Ansonsten z.B. im April dann. Das hört sich immer so an als würden wir da superschnell und supertechnisch die Berge hoch und runter. Das ist Quatsch. Aber man kann sich nicht vorstellen wie da die Schere auseinandergeht und wie sich manche Leute selbst falsch einschätzen.
Also nochmal: Wenn man halbwegs passabel z.B. die Kalmit hoch kommt, dann passt das. Runter ist das eh kein Problem. Im schlimmsten Fall steigt man dann halt mal für 10 Sekunden ab an einer Stelle, an der andere fahren und dann 7,3 Sekunden schneller sind.

Und mach Dir keine Sorgen, so leicht bin ich nicht eingeschappt oder sonst was in der Art.



coffer schrieb:


> Ich denke die "Genussbiker" wie Du, ich und viele andere können uns auch so treffen!
> 
> Sven



Sven, Du verstehst mich falsch. Da ich ja weiß wie Du fährst, kann ich Dir sagen: Es geht nicht um Leute wie Dich. Das passt schon. Aber es gibt halt Leute, die nach 200Hm nicht mehr können. Hab' mich eh schon gefragt, ob Du mal wieder Lust hast mit einzusteigen.

Tom - Der keinen vergraulen will, aber ein klein wenig für halbwegs homogene Gruppen sorgen möchte/muss


----------



## defabjan (15. März 2011)

hihi na denn ist ja alles klar ;-) 
also ich bin sonntag dabei und geb alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybopp (15. März 2011)

Ja, soooo schlimm fahren die ja auch nicht. Habe Tommy und Cougar einmal im Wald getroffen, da war´s ganz normal. 

Find ich. Ist halt aber auch ein Unterschied, ob "Tourer" mit Leuten hochstrampeln sollen, die n 18-kg-Bock haben oder sowas ...


----------



## tommybgoode (15. März 2011)

defabjan schrieb:


> hihi na denn ist ja alles klar ;-)
> also ich bin sonntag dabei und geb alles



Alles klar. Willst Du dann in Speyer mit oder ab Schifferstadt?



Andybopp schrieb:


> Ja, soooo schlimm fahren die ja auch nicht. Habe Tommy und Cougar einmal im Wald getroffen, da war´s ganz normal.
> 
> Find ich. Ist halt aber auch ein Unterschied, ob "Tourer" mit Leuten hochstrampeln sollen, die n 18-kg-Bock haben oder sowas ...



Danke für die Unterstützung. Du darfst mitfahren 
18kg Bock oder Carbon-Hardtail ist meiner Meinung nach gar nicht so entscheidend, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Wer ist denn jetzt noch dabei? Hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht zu viele Leute abgeschreckt. Thomas ist evtl. noch mit. Das ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## roischiffer (16. März 2011)

am Wochenende:

Mandelblütenfest in Gimmeldingen 

& wohl viele Wandersleut drumherum an/auf den Bergen

http://www.gimmeldingen.de/


----------



## CP64 (16. März 2011)

Ich seh's wie Tom.
Wenn man eine Gruppe, in welcher Form auch immer, organisiert, ist eine gewisse Homogenität notwendig. Ob's denn so aussieht das alle immer zusammen fahren, man sich an bestimmten Punkten trifft oder wie auch immer, das ist eine andere Frage.

Der einzige Haken für 'Neueinsteiger' bleibt dann halt nur rauszufinden, welches Niveau so eine Gruppe hat. Das kann man 'schmerzlich' erfahren ;-). Macht dann aber allen nicht soviel Spass. Oder lieber doch an einem Einsteigertag. Letzteres ist nach meiner jetzigen Erfahrung vorzuziehen *ähem*.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch allen viel Spass und das die Gräten heile bleiben.
Peter


----------



## defabjan (17. März 2011)

wo gehtsn hin?evtl komm ich auch direkt vor ort!

vlg


----------



## cougar1982 (17. März 2011)

so ich bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück und lebe noch ;-)

ob ich sonntag dabei bin kann ich vermutlich erst samstag genau sagen. ich bin wieder zu 100% fahrradtauglich. ein kleiner bericht vom urlaub wird die nächsten tage folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (17. März 2011)

defabjan schrieb:


> wo gehtsn hin?evtl komm ich auch direkt vor ort!
> 
> vlg



Die Strecke weiß ich noch nicht. Aber dann würde ich mal sagen wir sind auf alle Fälle um halb zwei in NW am HBf.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> so ich bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück und lebe noch ;-)
> 
> ob ich sonntag dabei bin kann ich vermutlich erst samstag genau sagen. ich bin wieder zu 100% fahrradtauglich. ein kleiner bericht vom urlaub wird die nächsten tage folgen.



Na dann ist's ja gut. Vielleicht klappts ja am Sonntag. Und dann ganz gemütlich und ohne Air time bzw. Face-to-ground Tricks 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (18. März 2011)

ich hab mir ne weile überlegt ob ich mich jetzt hier auch noch einmischen soll. 

also ich bin ganz ehrlich es müssen keine profiradfahrer sein die bei uns mitfahren. das sind wir auch nicht.
aber für absolute anfänger gibt es eben spezielle touren. wer so normal mit fährt sollte doch 600 hm "FAHREN" können. wir warten gerne mal auf jemanden der etwas langsamer ist. aber ich hab auch keine lust jede woche stunden im wald zu verbringen ohne eine richtige tour fahren können.

wer es nicht schaft das weinbiet oder ähnliches ganz hochzufahren sollte sich gedenken machen ob er bei unseren normalen touren mitfahren sollte.
ich denke wer schon mit uns gefahren ist sollte wissen wie ich das meine.


----------



## coffer (18. März 2011)

.


----------



## defabjan (19. März 2011)

Hey mädlz ;-)
Ich Pack das morgen nicht fühl mich nicht 100% aufm Dampfer!
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und lasst es krachen


----------



## MTBMartin (19. März 2011)

Servus,

ich hab heute ne kleine Runde auf die Laurahütte bei Leistadt gedreht. (sollten so geschätzte 300hm gewesen sein). Musste zwar nicht absteigen, aber das größte Ritzel war fast den ganzen Aufstieg dran. Insofern würd ich mal für morgen eher absagen, wenn ihrs "Weinbiet ohne absteigen" als Maßstab nehmt. Ich muss mir erst wieder Kondition antrainieren. Sonst macht das glaub ich niemendem Spaß. Insofern sieht man sich spätestens dann bei der Einsteigertour.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2011)

So, die Pläne für's WE sind gemacht. Ich könnte dann also am

*Sonntag um 10 Uhr wieder ab Speyer-West*

Über die Zeit könnte man noch reden. Das Ziel ist auch noch unklar. Ich würde vielleicht mal Lambrecht und dann Richtung Westen anpeilen. Da müsste es auch sonntags noch gehen. Mal schaun

Wie schaut's aus?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Chris333 (25. März 2011)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

Würde am Sonntag gerne bei Euch mal mitfahren.Wo ist der Treffpunkt ( Speyer West) am Sonntag genau, ist das am Speyerer Hauptbahnhof ? Wenn nicht, bitte kurz den Straßennamen mitteilen ?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## coffer (25. März 2011)

@tommybgoode

fahrt ihr auf den Taubensuhl?! Evtl. sieht man sich dort! 
Ich werde am Sonntag wieder mit dem ssp unterwegs sein...alleine

Sven


----------



## roischiffer (25. März 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> @tommybgoode
> 
> fahrt ihr auf den Taubensuhl?! Evtl. sieht man sich dort!
> Ich werde am Sonntag wieder mit dem ssp unterwegs sein...alleine
> ...



Ich fahr am Sonntag auf den Taubensuhl. 
Geplant is mal:
Hockenheim-SP-Harthausen-Edesheim-Heldenstein-Taubensuhl & Retour
 oder via Helmbachweiher/Totenkopf zurück 
oder Hinweg via St.Martin/Römische Wachtstube/St.Martiner Fronbaum/Heldenstein

bin mir da noch nich so ganz schlüssig  mit der Strecke. 
Abfahrt Hockenheim 10°° Aufschlag Taubensuhl so ab 13³°+ ... wie schauts aus?


----------



## coffer (25. März 2011)

Ich muss das noch mit meiner Schwester auskaspern. Wenn sie mitfährt,
fahre ich eine andere Strecke. Können uns aber dort treffen!

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (25. März 2011)

ich muß sonntag leider arbeiten. wünsche euch aber viel spaß.


----------



## Florian.R (26. März 2011)

Hi,
ich denke ich bin morgen auch dabei.
@Chris333: Treffpunkt müsste normalerweise der Bahnhof Speyer Nord-West,  sein, der zwischen Iggelheimer Straße und Siemensstraße auf Höhe vom  Lidl liegt.
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2011)

Chris333 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> Würde am Sonntag gerne bei Euch mal mitfahren.Wo ist der Treffpunkt ( Speyer West) am Sonntag genau, ist das am Speyerer Hauptbahnhof ? Wenn nicht, bitte kurz den Straßennamen mitteilen ?
> 
> ...



Klar, gerne. Treffpunkt hat Florian ja inzwischen schon geschrieben.



coffer schrieb:


> @tommybgoode
> 
> fahrt ihr auf den Taubensuhl?! Evtl. sieht man sich dort!
> Ich werde am Sonntag wieder mit dem ssp unterwegs sein...alleine
> ...



Nein. Erstens kenn ich mich dort nicht aus, zweitens ist das mit der Verbindung nicht gut.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich muß sonntag leider arbeiten. wünsche euch aber viel spaß.



Danke, Dir auch  Wir könnten ja mal wieder Wildschweine erschrecken die Woche? Oder wir könnten auch mal aufs Rennradl steigen. Aber auch eher abends.



Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich denke ich bin morgen auch dabei.
> @Chris333: Treffpunkt müsste normalerweise der Bahnhof Speyer Nord-West,  sein, der zwischen Iggelheimer Straße und Siemensstraße auf Höhe vom  Lidl liegt.
> Gruß Florian



OK, schön. Dann dürften wir mindestens zu viert sein.

Bis morgen, Tom


----------



## coffer (26. März 2011)

Ok,
ich habe die Route geändert. Ich werde in Edenkoben starten in Richtung
Schweizer Haus > Schänzelturm > Friedensdenkmal

Sven - euch viel Spass


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2011)

Da könnte man schon eher zusammen fahren, wenn Du willst.


----------



## coffer (26. März 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da könnte man schon eher zusammen fahren, wenn Du willst.


Hab meine Schwester mit bei, die ist noch Anfänger. Ich denke, wir werden
uns aber am Bahnhof sehen, da wir zur selben Zeit fahren werden.

Sven - bis morgen?


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Sven - bis morgen?



Alles klar, dann sieht man sich wohl im Zug


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2011)

Und nicht vergessen: Heute wird die Uhr umgestellt, also gefühlte Abfahrt um 9


----------



## chrizly (28. März 2011)

Mmmmh ja dass mit der Zeitumstellung wurde mir zum Verhängnis , wäre sonst auch gern mitgefahren. Wäre aber gerne diese Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. März 2011)

Chris333 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> Würde am Sonntag gerne bei Euch mal mitfahren...


Kann es sein, dass wir Dich am Bahnhof noch gesehen haben? Dann haben leider 2 Minuten gefehlt 



chrizly schrieb:


> Mmmmh ja dass mit der Zeitumstellung wurde mir zum Verhängnis , wäre sonst auch gern mitgefahren. Wäre aber gerne diese Woche wieder dabei.



Ich werde am WE wohl nicht fahren können, ganz sicher nicht am Samstag.
Evtl. würde ich mal abends los, also frage ich jetzt mal rum:

*Wer hätte am Donnerstag, Freitag oder Sonntag abend Lust? Eine Lampe könnte ich auch noch verleihen. Wer zuerst kommt...*
Abfahrt z.B. 20:00 in Speyer-West oder entsprechend später in NW, das könnte man dann noch ausmachen. Gerade Freitags würde sich auch noch ein Abschlussbierchen in NW anbieten

Also, wie schaut's aus?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (28. März 2011)

BIERCHEN  BAhhhh!

Sven - lieber ne Schorle


----------



## tommybgoode (28. März 2011)

OK. genehmigt


----------



## cougar1982 (31. März 2011)

abends ist die woche leider bei mir schlecht. aber ich fahre sonntag. zeit ist noch nicht ganz klar. aber vermutlich 10 oder 11


----------



## Chris333 (1. April 2011)

Hi,

ja, ich habe Euch auch noch am Sonntag stehen sehen und hab nach einem Parkplatz Ausschau gehalten, dann kam wohl die Bahn,grr.
Aber jetzt weiß ich ja wo es ist, nachdem erst mein Navy und dann einige nette Speyerer mir immer wieder einen neuen Weg erklärt haben, war nämlich extra schon um 9:30 Uhr in Speyer, tja, dann aber doch 2 Minuten zu spät ;-)
Diesen Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich kann, wenn ja, bin ich sicherlich früher als ihr da ;-)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## tommybgoode (2. April 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> abends ist die woche leider bei mir schlecht. aber ich fahre sonntag. zeit ist noch nicht ganz klar. aber vermutlich 10 oder 11



Sonntag wird's bei mir leider nix. Nächstes WE sieht's dafür aber gut aus. Mit Einsteigertour muss man mal schauen. Bis jetzt halten sich die Anmeldungen dafür noch in sehr überschaubarer Zahl.



Chris333 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja, ich habe Euch auch noch am Sonntag stehen sehen und hab nach einem Parkplatz Ausschau gehalten, dann kam wohl die Bahn,grr.
> Aber jetzt weiß ich ja wo es ist, nachdem erst mein Navy und dann einige nette Speyerer mir immer wieder einen neuen Weg erklärt haben, war nämlich extra schon um 9:30 Uhr in Speyer, tja, dann aber doch 2 Minuten zu spät ;-)
> ...



Na dann nächstes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (4. April 2011)

*Einsteiger und Neugierige aufgepasst!*

Das Einsteigertraining, wie ich es machen wollte, fällt flach, da sich da zu wenig Leute gemeldet haben. Aber ich wäre trotzdem bereit für die Neulinge etwas zu tun:

*Nächsten Samstag ist dann Einsteigertour. *Das heißt wir fahren ganz entspannt entweder Weinbiet oder Hohe Loog hoch, machen dort ein Päuschen und dann geht's entspannt auf netten, eher einfachen Trails wieder runter.
Technikübungen können wir auch ein wenig machen. Aber das Ganze wird dann doch eher eine Tour. Falls Interesse besteht, können wir uns noch mal unter der Woche treffen und in Speyer ein paar Treppen suchen etc. Das kann man dann am Samstag ausmachen.

Treffpunkt in Speyer-West. Zusteigen kann man auch noch in Schifferstadt etc. Abfahrt in Speyer-West um 10 Uhr.

Also wer ist dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (4. April 2011)

Hmm,

muss ich mal mit meiner Regierung klären.

Sven - hoffentlich dabei!


----------



## MTBMartin (4. April 2011)

Hi,

am Sa wäre ich soferns Wetter passt dabei.

Wo ist denn diesmal die "Endstation" vom Zug, ich würde mit dem Auto dahin kommen wollen.

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (4. April 2011)

"Endstation" ist in Neustadt am HBf. Dort sind wir um ca. 10:30


----------



## chrizly (7. April 2011)

Wäre Samstag gerne dabei. Bin mir jedoch heute noch nicht ganz sicher, da ich atm etwas krank bin. Ich bin dabei, sofern ich Samstag wieder fit bin. 

Grüße Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2011)

Ich möchte es sehr gemütlich angehen lassen. Also solange Du halbwegs fit bist, passt das schon.


----------



## coffer (7. April 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Einsteiger und Neugierige aufgepasst!*
> 
> Das Einsteigertraining, wie ich es machen wollte, fällt flach, da sich da zu wenig Leute gemeldet haben. Aber ich wäre trotzdem bereit für die Neulinge etwas zu tun:
> 
> ...




Wann sind wir den wieder zurück? 15.00 Uhr ?

Sven - ist mal wieder dabei!!


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2011)

OK, super. Kannst ja mal Deine Schwester fragen. Vielleicht hat die ja auch Lust.

Zurück wäre ich gerne spätestens um 15:00. Lieber noch etwas früher.


----------



## coffer (7. April 2011)

Früher is auch OK.
Schwester is vorhin nach Malle geflogen.

Sven


----------



## coffer (8. April 2011)

Ich bringe noch jemand mit !

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. April 2011)

Na klar, gerne. Kommt ihr dann direkt nach SP-West?


----------



## coffer (8. April 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na klar, gerne. Kommt ihr dann direkt nach SP-West?



Ja!
Wieviele sind wir den?


----------



## coffer (9. April 2011)

Haste wieder gut gemacht Tom
Waren mir für ne Anfangertour nur ein bischen zu wenig Hm

Sven


----------



## MTBMartin (9. April 2011)

Ja von mir auch nochmal Lob! War ne super Tour!
Das nächste Mal wär ich wieder dabei -
Konditionsmäßig war ich so bei 3/4 angekommen.

Wieviel hm waren dass  nun heute eigentlich?

Bis demnächst 

Martin


----------



## coffer (9. April 2011)

mtbmartin schrieb:


> wieviel hm waren dass  nun heute eigentlich?



600


----------



## tommybgoode (9. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Haste wieder gut gemacht Tom
> Waren mir für ne Anfangertour nur ein bischen zu wenig Hm
> 
> Sven



Bekommst Du nächstes mal ;-)



MTBMartin schrieb:


> Ja von mir auch nochmal Lob! War ne super Tour!
> Das nächste Mal wär ich wieder dabei -
> Konditionsmäßig war ich so bei 3/4 angekommen.
> 
> ...



Danke, danke.

600 * (4/3) = 800... Passt  Können schon auch mal 900 oder so sein. Aber mehr bei einer normalen Tour nicht.

Mit nächster Woche muss ich mal schauen. Samstag wohl eher nicht. Sonntag vielleicht.
Die Woche über Ostern kann ich auch nicht. Heißt ja aber nicht, dass ihr da nicht fahren dürft .

Nach Ostern soll's dann wieder ganz regelmäßig um 10:00 ab Speyer laufen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## chrizly (12. April 2011)

Also ich waere am Wochende auf jeden Fall dabei, falls denn jemand faehrt.


----------



## Florian.R (14. April 2011)

Hi,
wie siehts denn aus am Sonntag? Ich wäre ebenfalls dabei 
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (15. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich kann ich am Sonntag auch nicht.

Ich hätte aber Montag bis Mittwoch Zeit. Entweder vormittags oder abends eher spät mit Lampe. Eine hätte ich auch zum verleihen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (15. April 2011)

Also ich werde am Sonntag mit meiner Schwester und natürlich mit 
Jacqueline  einen teil der Gäsbockstrecke abfahren, damit sie mal sieht, was sie erwartet Wir fahren auch einen Teil der 5er MTB Park Strecke. 
Es wird eher eine gemütliche Scharping- Tour mit Einkehr! 

Also wer mit möchte.....

Sven


----------



## cougar1982 (16. April 2011)

also montag abend hätte ich zeit. und ich hätte auch jemanden der noch keine lampe hat. 

dieses wochenende sind wir leider nicht da. wir fahren wo anders 40km auf zeit ;-)


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> .... einen teil der Gäsbockstrecke abfahren, damit sie mal sieht, was sie erwartet...
> Sven



Die Strecke gibt es nur am 7.5. . Davor und danach ist die in einem Parallel-Universum.  

Schwesterchen schafft das auch so, es wird sich sicher rührend um sie gekümmert werden.


----------



## MTBMartin (16. April 2011)

@Sven

also morgen wäre ich theoretisch dabei, wenn du noch die Uhrzeit und Abfahrtpunkt nennst (komme wieder mit Auto)
Und ungefähre hm und km?


LG
Martin


----------



## lomo (16. April 2011)

mtbmartin schrieb:


> ...
> Und ungefähre hm und km?



2000/75 :d


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2011)

Neenee:
Gäsbock 11 :

52 und 1460
80 und 2000 

Jeden Meter genießen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Also ich werde am Sonntag mit meiner Schwester und natürlich mit
> Jacqueline  einen teil der Gäsbockstrecke abfahren, damit sie mal sieht, was sie erwartet
> ....
> 
> Sven


Kann sein, dass man sich trifft. 


Kelme - bis bald im Wald


----------



## coffer (16. April 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> @Sven
> 
> also morgen wäre ich theoretisch dabei, wenn du noch die Uhrzeit und Abfahrtpunkt nennst (komme wieder mit Auto)
> Und ungefähre hm und km?
> ...



Uhrzeit wird so gegen 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Lambrecht sein. Ich kann Dir
aber nocheinmal heute Abend bescheid sagen.

KM und HM hab ich keine Ahnung, da kein Tacho! Ich denke, es werden aber nicht mehr als 40 KM.

@Kelme
Super!

@Dddakk
Wir fahren natürlich nur die MTBPW- Strecke


----------



## coffer (16. April 2011)

@ MTBmartin

10.00 Uhr Lambrecht Bahnhof

Sven - bis morgen?


----------



## MTBMartin (16. April 2011)

@ Sven
äääh, ich hab mein Baudenzug vom Schaltwerk abgerissen vorhin
Den muss ich jetzt erst noch neu einziehen.
Und mit hm ist da wohl irgendwie was schief? Da schreiben welche was von 2000hm ?!?! Not for me
Die meinen wahrscheins die Tour am Montag...weil du schriebtest das du's nicht weißt, bzw das es gemütlich angegangen wird.
Weil mein Limit akutell sind so max. 800 hm.
Also so wie die "Anfängertour" von letzter Woche nur noch mal ne kleine Ecke heftiger wäre OK.

2. Punkt wäre noch, wie siehts mit Essen aus? Essen gehen?

LG Martin


----------



## coffer (16. April 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Und mit hm ist da wohl irgendwie was schief? Da schreiben welche was von 2000hm ?!?! Not for me
> 2. Punkt wäre noch, wie siehts mit Essen aus? Essen gehen?
> 
> LG Martin



Auf die darfste nicht so achten ;-)
Ne, es wird wirklich gemütlich. Meine kleine Schwester ist doch mit bei

Essen ist ja wohl Pflicht!

Sven - Schalten wird total überbewertet


----------



## MTBMartin (16. April 2011)

@ Sven
Dann is ja gut
Dann bin ich dabei -
Lambrecht 10 Uhr ? Steht das noch?



> Sven - Schalten wird total überbewertet


HIHI stimmt, jetzt hätte ich auch son single dingens...aber ohne den gewichtvorteil

LG
Martin


----------



## coffer (16. April 2011)

Los gehts!


----------



## tommybgoode (18. April 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> also montag abend hätte ich zeit. und ich hätte auch jemanden der noch keine lampe hat.
> 
> dieses wochenende sind wir leider nicht da. wir fahren wo anders 40km auf zeit ;-)



Bin dabei. Wie viel Uhr wollt ihr los?


----------



## cougar1982 (18. April 2011)

ich muß leider für heute absagen. heute steht eine radpause auf dem plan. wenn du willst können wir mittwoch fahren. auch morgens wenn du willst. abends ginge vieleicht auch, aber das kläre ich vorher nochmal.

übrigens zur zeit von gestern ich hab für die 40km und 1000hm 02:01:11.

die kathrin hatte 02:17:44.

die 1:11 ärgern mich etwas  da muß sich nächstes jahr noch was dran ändern.

spaß hat es aber auf jeden fall gemacht. das wetter war gut aber trotzdem gab es menschen mit langen hosen


----------



## tommybgoode (18. April 2011)

Mittwoch abend kann ich nicht. Morgen abend würde gehen. Evtl. auch mittwoch vormittag, aber das weiß ich noch nicht.

Und das mit den langen Hosen: Ich weiß nicht was Du damit meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (18. April 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Und das mit den langen Hosen: Ich weiß nicht was Du damit meinst



na Blendschutz für kääsweise Waden


----------



## Chameleon_fred (18. April 2011)

hey leute.
bin grademal zuhause und suche biker kollegen.
War am montag auf der kalmit das war schon. Was fährt eure gruppe denn so für abfahrten/welche bikes fahrt ihr?
grüße fred


----------



## cougar1982 (18. April 2011)

morgen geht leider nicht. da muß ich arbeiten. aber mittwoch hätte ich zeit.


----------



## coffer (18. April 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> @ Sven
> äääh, ich hab mein Baudenzug vom Schaltwerk abgerissen vorhin
> Den muss ich jetzt erst noch neu einziehen.
> Und mit hm ist da wohl irgendwie was schief? Da schreiben welche was von 2000hm ?!?! Not for me
> ...



Also Martin,
laut Karte und Angaben des Pfälzer MTB Park hatte die Strecke am
Sonntag 42km und 700-800 hm

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (18. April 2011)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> hey leute.
> bin grademal zuhause und suche biker kollegen.
> War am montag auf der kalmit das war schon. Was fährt eure gruppe denn so für abfahrten/welche bikes fahrt ihr?
> grüße fred



Was heißt denn zu Hause? Von wo bist Du?

Wir sind - wie der Name des Freds schon sagt - mehr oder weniger aus Speyer und Umgebung.
Und Abfahrten fahren wir was der Pfälzer Wald halt so hergibt. Wenn Du auf der Suche nach Leuten mit Full Face, Protektorenweste und 200mm Federweg bist, dann bist Du bei uns falsch. Für alles andere könnte das passen.
Am besten einfach mal mitfahren. Im schlimmsten Fall kommst Du Heim und denkst: Nö, das war nix. Mehr kann ja nicht passieren.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> morgen geht leider nicht. da muß ich arbeiten. aber mittwoch hätte ich zeit.



Hmm, schade. Dann wird das wohl nix. Naja, dann wünsche ich euch schon mal schöne Ostern. Danach geht's richtig los


----------



## han (18. April 2011)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> hey leute.
> bin grademal zuhause und suche biker kollegen.
> War am montag auf der kalmit das war schon. Was fährt eure gruppe denn so für abfahrten/welche bikes fahrt ihr?
> grüße fred



wenn du der bist, dem wir gestern beim Reifenflicken geholfen haben...servus


----------



## Arthur27 (19. April 2011)

Servus liebe Pfälzer,

ich war letztes Jahr im Rahmen eines "Rocky Mountain" Treffen rund um Kalmit, Totenkopf und co unterwegs gewesen, und war doch sehr überrascht welche geilen trails ihr da habt 

Da ich aus Darmstadt komme ( klingt komisch, gibts aber wirklich  ) kenne ich mich bei euch in der Gegend leider kaum aus. Jedoch habe ich nächste Woche Urlaub und würde dem Pfälzerwald sehr gerne erneut einen Besuch abstatten. Hat jemand nächste Woche Zeit und würde als Tourguide herhalten ?
Bevorzugt gemütlich bergauf und auf S2 - S3 Trails wieder runter 
Wochentag ist mir erstmal egal bin da recht flexibel. Nur das Wetter sollte passen.

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## MTBMartin (19. April 2011)

> Also Martin,
> laut Karte und Angaben des Pfälzer MTB Park hatte die Strecke am
> Sonntag 42km und 700-800 hm
> 
> Sven


@Sven - und alle anderen
Ja cool, hat doch gepasst.

Wie siehts denn um Ostern rum aus?
Fr fällt flach, da fahr ich Motorrad mit ein paar Kumpels.
Sa, So, Mo???
Vielleicht sogar wieder so ungefähr die Tour der "Anfängertour" (bei NW li Richtung Hohe Loog), nur länger und mehr. Weil die hat mir sehr gut gefallen! - So ca 800hm wieder?!

LG Martin


----------



## Chameleon_fred (19. April 2011)

han schrieb:


> wenn du der bist, dem wir gestern beim Reifenflicken geholfen haben...servus



Haha herrlich, ich könnt euch knutschen, das war echt der hammer.
Das mit dem bier war übrigens ernstgemeint 

war heute wieder hab mir erstmal die allseits bekannte hohe loog angeschaut und danach klausental abfahrt ab hahnenschritt...
und auch wenn es bei der 1. abfahrt einige bösartige steine und kanten gab kein platten.
hätt aber auch nix gemacht denn hatte genug schläuche dabei diesmal.
wenn ihr am samstag oder freitag gegen abend nochmal loswollt würd  ich mit euch super gerne mal den berg runter fegen. bin leider nurnoch bis motag da, dann gehts wieder in den ostblock ins land der flachen berge und paprikas

also wenn wer die tage radeln geht bescheid sagen, bitte.
grüße fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (23. April 2011)

So,
damit wir nicht auf die 2. Seite rutschen:

Frohe Ostern!

Sven - 1. Mai ist bei mir wieder biken angesagt!


----------



## Arthur27 (24. April 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Servus liebe Pfälzer,
> 
> ich war letztes Jahr im Rahmen eines "Rocky Mountain" Treffen rund um Kalmit, Totenkopf und co unterwegs gewesen, und war doch sehr überrascht welche geilen trails ihr da habt
> 
> ...



Ich nochmal. Ist denn keiner die nächsten Tage unterwegs, bei dem ich mich anhängen könnte ? 

Frohe Ostern !

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## tommybgoode (25. April 2011)

So, nun bin ich auch wieder im Lande und muss sagen: Ich liebe den Pfälzer Wald. Ich glaube da gibt es nicht so viele Regionen, die da mithalten können.

Und jetzt mal alles der Reihe nach:

@Sven und Rest: Danke, dir auch. Auch wenn's jetzt schon wieder fast vorbei ist 

 @Chef ...: Wenn sich hier nichts ergibt, kannst Du es ja einfach mal eine Ebene höher in einem neuen Thread probieren. Damit sprichst Du sicher mehr Leute an.

Nächste Termine:

*Donnerstag abend, sagen wir mal 20:00*. Wäre da jemand dabei? Ein Lämpchen hätte ich wie immer auch übrig.

*Samstag, wie gewohnt um 10:00. Abfahrt ist ab jetzt dann am Hauptbahnhof!* Wer will kann natürlich auch einfach später einsteigen. Wäre dann nur nett, wenn ich Bescheid weiß, dass da noch jemand dazukommt, damit ich das mit dem Ticket entsprechend regeln kann.

So, wie schaut's aus?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## defabjan (26. April 2011)

Heute Abend jmd Lust auf weinbiet?ab 18 Uhr?


----------



## chrizly (28. April 2011)

Hi Tom, 
Ich wäre kommenden Samstag dabei. 
Weiterhin Hbf Schifferstadt oder?

Gruß Chris


----------



## tommybgoode (29. April 2011)

Ich warte am HBf in Speyer und lass' mich überraschen wer da so kommt.
Aber klar, Du kannst in Schifferstadt dazu steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (29. April 2011)

"*Samstag, wie gewohnt um 10:00. Abfahrt ist ab jetzt dann am Hauptbahnhof!* Wer will kann natürlich auch einfach später einsteigen. Wäre dann nur nett, wenn ich Bescheid weiß, dass da noch jemand dazukommt, damit ich das mit dem Ticket entsprechend regeln kann.

So, wie schaut's aus?" 

hallo, wollte auch mal mitfahren. Komme aber mit dem Auto nach NW. Wann startet Ihr vom Bahnhof bzw. wo fahrt Ihr hin wenn ich später einsteigen muss?

oliver


----------



## tommybgoode (29. April 2011)

Die genaue Tour hab' ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Aber wenn Du mit dem Auto nach NW kommen willst, dann fahren wir auf alle Fälle ab NW los.
Und dann halt Richtung Weinbiet oder Kalmit oder so. Mal schauen ...

In NW sind wir dann um 10:30 am Bahnhof.


----------



## coffer (29. April 2011)

Ich bin nicht mit bei. Ich fahre am Sonntag zum Johannisx.
Evtl. nächstes mal!

Sven


----------



## Chris333 (29. April 2011)

....bin zwar nicht fit ( Grippe, abklingend ;-)) wollte jetzt aber schon so oft mitfahren und es kam immer was dazwischen, oder ihr seid mir mit der Bahn vor der Nase weggefahren ;-) , werd aber morgen am HBF Speyer mehr als pünktlich sein

Gruß Chris


----------



## tommybgoode (29. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mit bei. Ich fahre am Sonntag zum Johannisx.
> Evtl. nächstes mal!
> 
> Sven



Dann viel Spaß. Nächstes mal sehen wir uns garantiert 



Chris333 schrieb:


> ....bin zwar nicht fit ( Grippe, abklingend ;-)) wollte jetzt aber schon so oft mitfahren und es kam immer was dazwischen, oder ihr seid mir mit der Bahn vor der Nase weggefahren ;-) , werd aber morgen am HBF Speyer mehr als pünktlich sein
> 
> Gruß Chris





Dann bis morgen. Ich freu' mich wieder auf die pfälzer Trails


----------



## pfalzbube (30. April 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Die genaue Tour hab' ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Aber wenn Du mit dem Auto nach NW kommen willst, dann fahren wir auf alle Fälle ab NW los.
> Und dann halt Richtung Weinbiet oder Kalmit oder so. Mal schauen ...
> 
> In NW sind wir dann um 10:30 am Bahnhof.



Gut ich halte nach Euch Ausschau. Werden ja nicht so viele Biker mit dem Zug aus Schifferstadt kommen. Ich sitze auf nem schwarzen EPIC mit Specialized Teamdress


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2011)

Und weiter geht's 

Wer fährt denn am Samstag alles mit nach Lambrecht?
(Ich glaube es gäbe sogar noch die Möglichkeiten über Japanspenden einzusteigen und einen ungenutzten Platz könnte ich evtl. auch noch vermitteln)

Wir haben schon mal angedacht, dass wir um 8:00 losfahren.
Dann haben wir noch gemütlich Zeit dort.

Tom


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2011)

Mit der S-Bahn könnt ihr fast bis an die Startlinie fahren. Die Entfernung ist so klein, dass es nicht mal zum Warmfahren (häää?) taugt. 
Unser Zusatz-Japankontingent ist durch. Ab jetzt nur noch was, wenn jemand anderes aussteigt.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mit der S-Bahn könnt ihr fast bis an die Startlinie  fahren. Die Entfernung ist so klein, dass es nicht mal zum Warmfahren  (häää?) taugt.



 So stell' ich mir das vor



Kelme schrieb:


> Unser Zusatz-Japankontingent ist durch. Ab jetzt nur noch was, wenn jemand anderes aussteigt.



Tja, wer zu spät kommt... aber einen Aussteiger kenne ich evtl.


----------



## cougar1982 (3. Mai 2011)

Da ich ja direckt von der Nachtschicht komme plane ich eigentlich mit dem Auto zu kommen. Hat jemand ne Ahung was uns von den Parkmöglichkeiten erwartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Vor der Halle wird's ab ner gewissen Uhrzeit knapp. Im näheren Umfeld sollte es aber noch genügend Möglichkeiten geben ...


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Mai 2011)

So, nachdem letztes WE netterweise ca. 500 Biker, ebenso viele Flatterbänder und einige Kilo Sägespäne den Guide gemacht haben, geht's nächstes WE wieder beschaulicher zu.

Programm für's WE:

*Freitag abend, 20:00 ab Speyer - West*
(@Thomas und Kat(h?)rin: Wenn's Einwände gegen die Uhrzeit gibt, könnt ihr ja nochmal Bescheid geben. Das hatten wir glaube ich noch nicht so genau ausgemacht.)
Irgendwelche Berge hoch und wieder runter. Ist alles noch offen (aber sicher unter 1000Hm). Ein Bierchen oder was auch immer in NW nicht ausgeschlossen..
Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt mit vier Lampen. Einer ohne Lampe könnte also noch dazu kommen. Vielleicht bekomme ich auch diese Woche noch ein oder zwei Lampen.

*Samstag wie immer um 10:00 auch in Speyer - West*
Samstag macht Peter die Tour. Auf besonderen Wunsch wird die technisch einsteigerfreundlich, konditionell aber normal. Heißt also ca. 800Hm und 30km.

Zum Start-Einstiegsort: Gibt es jemanden, für den es einen Unterschied macht, ob wir ab Sp-HBf oder Sp-West losfahren?
Wenn ja, dann spreche er bitte jetzt oder schweige für immer... Sonst wird's nämlich in Zukunft immer Speyer-West sein.
@Sven: Speziell für Dich habe ich da auch eine Idee, wie man das evtl. mit Römerberg regeln könnte. Müsste man mal probieren, ob das technisch möglich ist.

Weiß schon wer, ob er dabei ist? Freitag oder Samstag?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## postosch (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal das Bikegebiet "Kalmit" kennen lernen und frage mich, ob man mit der Wanderkarte allein dort gut zurecht kommt. Kann man sich dort auch ohne GPS gut orientieren und die vorhandene Wanderwegbeschilderung nutzen?

Danke für Eure Antwort!

postosch


----------



## coffer (9. Mai 2011)

postosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal das Bikegebiet "Kalmit" kennen lernen und frage mich, ob man mit der Wanderkarte allein dort gut zurecht kommt. Kann man sich dort auch ohne GPS gut orientieren und die vorhandene Wanderwegbeschilderung nutzen?
> 
> ...



Ja geht auch wunderbar ohne GPS.

Sven


----------



## coffer (9. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Samstag wie immer um 10:00 auch in Speyer - West*
> Samstag macht Peter die Tour. Auf besonderen Wunsch wird die technisch einsteigerfreundlich, konditionell aber normal. Heißt also ca. 800Hm und 30km.
> 
> Zum Start-Einstiegsort: Gibt es jemanden, für den es einen Unterschied macht, ob wir ab Sp-HBf oder Sp-West losfahren?
> ...



Melde mich die Woche noch einmal.

Sven


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Mai 2011)

20:00 ist für uns ok. wir werden vermutlich aber dann schon vor ort sein da wir dort (auf vielfachen wunsch einer einzelnen) noch was bestimmtes vorher fahren müssen


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2011)

Was denn?


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Mai 2011)

eigentlich gehts um den Weiß/blau richtung wolfsburg. um den vergleich neues und altes rad zu haben, aber wir werden da noch ne schöne runde machen. werden vermutlich schon ab 16:00 oder sowas dort sein. das eine oder ander stück kuchen noch mit einbauen..........


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal auf ihr neues Schmuckstück gespannt.

Sonst hat keiner Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich würde am Freitag auch mitkommen, dann aber direkt aus Lautern... Ich nehme an ihr seid um 20.30 in Neustadt? Und wäre super, wenn ich die eine Lampe leihen könnte 
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2011)

Yep, so machen wir's. Habe übrigens heute Nachricht vom Zoll bekommen. Könnte also evtl. noch bis Freitag zwei weitere Lampen haben.
Evtl. kann also auch noch jemand ohne eigene Lampe mit.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (11. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Melde mich die Woche noch einmal.
> 
> Sven



Kann leider nicht. Ich habe mir gestern einen Nerv im Nacken geklemmt
und somit Fahrverbot!

Sven


----------



## chrizly (11. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all.
Ich kann Freitag und auch Samstag leider nicht fahren. Will daher am Sonntag fahren. Werde ne Runde aufm Weinbiet drehen, also falls auch noch jemand am Sonntag lust hätte wäre nett. Nächste Woche bin ich dann wieder dabei.

Gruß Christian

P.S.: Wo habt ihr eure verstellbaren Sattelstützen bestellt. Gibts irgendwelche Präferenzen. Will mir auch eine zulegen.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht. Ich habe mir gestern einen Nerv im Nacken geklemmt
> und somit Fahrverbot!
> 
> Sven


Schade. Dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung. Tja, im Alter wollen die Knochen halt nicht mehr so. Ich kenn' das ja 



chrizly schrieb:


> Hi @ all.
> Ich kann Freitag und auch Samstag leider nicht fahren. Will daher am Sonntag fahren. Werde ne Runde aufm Weinbiet drehen, also falls auch noch jemand am Sonntag lust hätte wäre nett. Nächste Woche bin ich dann wieder dabei.
> 
> Gruß Christian
> ...



Hmm, am Samstag kann dann ja fast keiner.
Wer würde denn am Sonntag noch mitfahren?
Ich kann da zwar selbst auch nicht (außer wir machen sehr langsam und warten auf meine Kleine, die mit dem Laufrad dann mitfährt, und den Kleinen pack' ich dann in den Rucksack), aber Peter wär es wohl auch lieber.

Zur Stütze:
Ich habe meine von gocycle.de und bin mit dem Händler sehr zufrieden.
Die Kind Shock i900/950 funktioniert auch meistens sehr gut. Einmal hatte ich Probleme bei Minusgraden und einmal mit Schmutz im Hebelmechanismus. Über 0° bzw. nach einer Reinigung hat wieder alles funktioniert. Die Stütze haben ja auch ein paar andere und ähnliche Erfahrungen. Florian hat seit kurzem wohl die RockShox. Aber da kann er Dir wohl mehr sagen. Die Gravity Dropper hat auch ein Bekannter. So weit ich weiß auch ohne Probleme, allerdings fährt er auch nicht viel.
Soweit also der Marktbericht. Irgendwann bekomm' ich da noch Provision für oder ich verkauf die Dinger selbst. Lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall finde ich.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,
also je nachdem wie heftig es am Freitag wird würde ich am Samstag schon mitfahren, aber ihr braucht es nicht extra wegen mir zu machen wenn euch Sonntag lieber ist.
Eine hydraulische Stütze bringt schon einen großen Vorteil beim Fahren, da stimme ich Tom definitiv zu.
Zur RockShox Reverb kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen, bisher hält sie, Funktion ist super und das Mehrgewicht spüre ich zumindest nicht... Wenn du willst kann ich sie über Nacht in die Tiefkühltruhe legen und dann morgen in den Backofen, falls du an einer gründlichen Überprüfung der Haltbarkeit interessiert bist 
Hab sie bei hibike bestellt und kann den shop ebenfalls empfehlen.
Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizly (12. Mai 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi,
> also je nachdem wie heftig es am Freitag wird würde ich am Samstag schon mitfahren, aber ihr braucht es nicht extra wegen mir zu machen wenn euch Sonntag lieber ist.
> Eine hydraulische Stütze bringt schon einen großen Vorteil beim Fahren, da stimme ich Tom definitiv zu.
> Zur RockShox Reverb kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen, bisher hält sie, Funktion ist super und das Mehrgewicht spüre ich zumindest nicht... Wenn du willst kann ich sie über Nacht in die Tiefkühltruhe legen und dann morgen in den Backofen, falls du an einer gründlichen Überprüfung der Haltbarkeit interessiert bist
> ...



Danke für das Angebot, denke aber nicht das es notwendig ist .


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Mai 2011)

So, nach ein, zwei Telefonaten:

Samstag bleibt ganz normal. Wer mitfahren will kommt also um 10:00 nach Speyer-West oder entsprechend später nach Schifferstadt.
Dabei sind bis jetzt mindestens mal: Peter, Florian und Beate

Zum Sonntag: Nachmittags - so ab ca. 14:00 - könnte ich wahrscheinlich fahren. Das kann ich aber leider erst mittags entscheiden. Wenn da jemand am fahren ist würde ich also wahrscheinlich recht spontan dazu kommen. Aber nehmt mal keine Rücksicht auf mich. Das Zugticket vom Samstag könnte man da ja auch nochmal benutzen.

@chrizly: Du könntest mir ja mal per PN Deine Handy-Nummer schicken.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (13. Mai 2011)

wir kommen dann heute abend zum bahnhof in neustadt gerollt wenn das ok ist. sind ja wie schon gesagt vorher etwas unterwegs im wald.


----------



## ede9de (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo

bin neu hier und wollte mal nachfragen ob und wann es Einsteiger-
Touren gibt.
Bin mehr Flachlandfahrer würde aber gern mal in den Wald und ein
paar Tricks lernen.
Würde mich über einen Termin freuen.
Wieviel Leute fahren bei euch so mit?

Gruss und schönes Wochenende

Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du ganz schnell bist um 10:30 in NW am Bahnhof und laut nach Peter rufen. Heute ist mehr oder weniger Einsteigertour, wenn Du konditionell halbwegs fit bist.


----------



## MTBMartin (14. Mai 2011)

Hi an alle,

moaaach. Wäre heut sääähr gerne mitgefahren, aber heut war Shopping tour angesagt.
Morgen regnets 

ABER: Nächstes WE Samstags ist direkt angepeilt. Oder sogar mal unter der Woche ne kleine Runde abends nach der Arbeit.

Wäre jemand dabei bzw ist schon was im Plan?

LG
Martin


----------



## cougar1982 (14. Mai 2011)

morgen fahren wir. das wetter wird hofentlich gut. 11:00 ist in neustadt treffpunkt geplannt.

@tom kannst dichja melden wenn du nachkommen willst. wir werden bestimmt ne weile unterwegs sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Mai 2011)

ede9de schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin neu hier und wollte mal nachfragen ob und wann es Einsteiger-
> Touren gibt...



so, jetzt noch mal in Ruhe:
Wie gesagt war gestern so etwas ähnliches wie eine Einsteigertour. Konkret ist da im Moment keine weitere geplant, wird aber bestimmt mal wieder stattfinden. Also einfach immer mal wieder reinschauen.

Wenn Du mit Tricks meinst wie man einen Nose Wheelie, größere Sprünge oder was weiß ich was fährt, dann bist Du bei uns falsch. Wir fahren halt Touren und haben auch Spaß daran, wenn's mal etwas technischer wird.

Meistens sind wir so 4-5 Leute.

Wenn Du ein paar mal im Wald unterwegs warst und auch ein paar Berge hoch gefahren bist, kannst Du auch gerne bei einer normalen Tour vorbei kommen. Aber dann sollte man vorher noch mal klären, ob das auch wirklich passt.



MTBMartin schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> moaaach. Wäre heut sääähr gerne mitgefahren, aber heut war Shopping tour angesagt...



Nächsten Samstag ist auf alle Fälle wieder was. (Schreibe ich noch extra was dazu)
Unter der Woche höchstens recht spät, heißt bei mir ab 20:00.
Letzten Freitag fand' ich übrigens richtig gut 



cougar1982 schrieb:


> morgen fahren wir. das wetter wird hofentlich gut. 11:00 ist in neustadt treffpunkt geplannt.
> 
> @tom kannst dichja melden wenn du nachkommen willst. wir werden bestimmt ne weile unterwegs sein.



Schade, dass das nicht geklappt hat. Hab' eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass das bei mir hinhaut...


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Mai 2011)

Weiter geht's:

*Nächsten Samstag ist Techniktour. Start: 10:00 Sp-Nordwest*
Heißt also wir fahren eine eher kleine Tour und halten an einigen interessanten Stellen, an denen man sonst entweder abgestiegen ist, sich unwohl gefühlt hat oder einfach noch nicht so flüssig runter oder rauf ist.

Wer eine bestimmte Stelle mal üben möchte, kann mir gerne schreiben. Ich bastel das dann soweit es geht zu einer Tour zusammen. Ansonsten hab' ich da natürlich auch einige Ideen.

Bis dann, Tom

Ach ja, wie immer bin ich natürlich dankbar, wenn ich ungefähr abschätzen kann wer kommt oder auch nicht kommt.


----------



## coffer (16. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Weiter geht's:
> 
> *Nächsten Samstag ist Techniktour. Start: 10:00 Sp-Nordwest*
> Ach ja, wie immer bin ich natürlich dankbar, wenn ich ungefähr abschätzen kann wer kommt oder auch nicht kommt.




Dabei

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (16. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Weiter geht's:
> 
> *Nächsten Samstag ist Techniktour. Start: 10:00 Sp-Nordwest*
> Heißt also wir fahren eine eher kleine Tour und halten an einigen interessanten Stellen, an denen man sonst entweder abgestiegen ist, sich unwohl gefühlt hat oder einfach noch nicht so flüssig runter oder rauf ist.
> ...



Ich klärs mal mit der Regierung, meine Schlüsselstelle wäre dann Weinbiet nach Wolfsburg Einstige in den unterern Teil....

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist zur Zeit recht viel los im Wald. War am Samstag mittag unterwegs ab 13 Uhr und selbst auf recht unbekannten Wegen (Sommerbergpfad) war viel los.... hat das was mit den Premiumwanderwegen zu tun?

Oliver


----------



## ede9de (16. Mai 2011)

hallo

am samstag konnte ich nicht war zu kurzfristig.
ich will keine extrem sprünge oder tricks lernen.
bin im moment hauptsächlich mit dem mtb auf der strasse 
unterwegs. deshalb meine bedenken ob ich bei euch mithalten kann ?
seid ihr hauptsächlich auf waldwegen oder auch auf engen trails mit
treppen etc unterwegs.
so wie ich das lese ist die tour am samstag ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

gruss thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Dabei
> 
> Sven


. 



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Ich klärs mal mit der Regierung, meine Schlüsselstelle wäre dann Weinbiet nach Wolfsburg Einstige in den unterern Teil....
> 
> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist zur Zeit recht viel los im Wald. War am Samstag mittag unterwegs ab 13 Uhr und selbst auf recht unbekannten Wegen (Sommerbergpfad) war viel los.... hat das was mit den Premiumwanderwegen zu tun?
> 
> Oliver


Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Stelle Du meinst. Weinbiet wäre aber eine von zwei Alternativen, die ich im Kopf habe.
Sven kommt ja auch aus Römerberg. Vielleicht bekommen wir das mit dem Ticket irgendwie hin, dass ihr beide ab Heiligenstein fahrt. (Wenn ihr das wollt)

Ach ja, und im Wald fand ich's eigentlich normal. Konkret letztes WE weiß ich nicht. Da war ich ja nur Freitag abend unterwegs. Da war nicht viel los 


ede9de schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> am samstag konnte ich nicht war zu kurzfristig.
> ich will keine extrem sprünge oder tricks lernen.
> ...


Ja, die Tour nächsten Samstag wäre wohl nichts für Einsteiger. Aber generell sind Treppen eher eine Kopfsache und im Normalfall nicht schwierig zu fahren. Eine Einsteigertour ist sicher sinnvoller.
Eine normale Tour geht dann so zu 50/50 breit/schmal hoch und möglichst 100% schmal runter.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## ede9de (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo

vielleicht klappts ein anderes mal
werde öfters mal reinschauen ob sich was tut

gruß thomas


----------



## pfalzbube (19. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Stelle Du meinst. Weinbiet wäre aber eine von zwei Alternativen, die ich im Kopf habe.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Mai 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> tommybgoode schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2011)

Mit der Stütze gebe ich wolfman absolut recht. Wenn die dann noch vom Lenker aus verstellbar ist, nervt das auch nicht jedesmal.
Dann viel Spaß im Garten, vielleicht nächstes mal...


----------



## pfalzbube (19. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mit der Stütze gebe ich wolfman absolut recht. Wenn die dann noch vom Lenker aus verstellbar ist, nervt das auch nicht jedesmal.
> Dann viel Spaß im Garten, vielleicht nächstes mal...



Das mit dem Schwerpunkt ist mi bewusst. hatte auch mal ne Meverick und bin auch die Stelle damit gefahren, da die Maevrick aber ne besch... Sattelklemmung hat und ich der Zuverlässigkeit von Variostützen nicht mehr so vertraue muss es eben ohne gehen. 
Dachte mit ein wenig Gruppendynamik und jemandem der die Ideallinie kennt überwindet man die Hemmschwelle, weil daran liegts. Fahren kann man das auch mit hohem Sattel.

Viel Spass auf der Tour.


----------



## Frank_Philip (19. Mai 2011)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> pfalzbube schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du solltest mal probieren die Sattelstütze in das dafür vorgesehene Sattelrohr zu schieben. Schwerpunkt geht nach unten, dann klappt`s auch mit dem downhill.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2011)

Klar, ein wenig Gruppenzwang ist schon manchmal 'ne gute Sache.
Abgesehen davon bin ich absoluter Fan verstellbarer Stützen. In ein paar Jahren wird das fast genauso verbreitet sein wie diese neumodische Sache mit der Hinterradfederung


----------



## chrizly (19. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

also ich wäre diesen Samstag dabei, jetzt auch mit vario Stütze . Ich glaube, dass Gewitter gemeldet sind. War ja aber auch letzten Sonntag schon der Fall^^.
Steige dann wieder in Schifferstadt am Hbf zu. 

Grüße und bis Samstag


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2011)

chrizly schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> also ich wäre diesen Samstag dabei, jetzt auch mit vario Stütze . Ich glaube, dass Gewitter gemeldet sind. War ja aber auch letzten Sonntag schon der Fall^^.
> Steige dann wieder in Schifferstadt am Hbf zu.
> ...



Tja, ich habe ja schon mal gesagt: Wer mehr als zweimal bei uns mitgefahren ist, fährt 'ne Variostütze. Ich muss da echt mal Gewerbe anmelden 
Was hast Du denn für eine?

Und mein Wetterdienst sagt für Samstag eigentlich nur Top-Wetter voraus. Wir nehmen dann meine Vorhersage!

Demnächst würde ich auch gerne mal nach Stromberg fahren. Ihr könnt ja mal überlegen, wann's bei euch passt. (siehe: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ oder der Thread im Forum) Da können wir ja Samstag mal drüber reden. Einsteigertour wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Gibt da ein paar Interessenten.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## chrizly (19. Mai 2011)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Rock Shox Stütze geholt, mit 125 mm Hub. Gestern eingebaut und mal kurz getestet. Erster Eindruck ist erstmal sehr zufrieden stellend. Jetzt muss halt der Praxistest her^^. 

Stromberg wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.


----------



## Florian.R (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich find die Techniktour eine Superidee und wäre auch gern dabei, muss aber lernen und kann deshalb wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Falls es sich kurzfristig doch machen lässt komm ich spontan, aber es sieht leider nicht so aus. Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß 
Gruß Florian


----------



## cougar1982 (20. Mai 2011)

wir sind morgen auch dabei. von wo startet ihr? weil wir kommen dann mit dem auto direckt hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (20. Mai 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich find die Techniktour eine Superidee und wäre auch gern dabei, muss aber lernen und kann deshalb wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Falls es sich kurzfristig doch machen lässt komm ich spontan, aber es sieht leider nicht so aus. Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß
> Gruß Florian



Du kannst ja auch noch im Zug lernen, falls Du von KL kommst Da Thomas mit dem Auto kommt, könntest Du ja sogar die Unterlagen unterbringen. Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Lernen



cougar1982 schrieb:


> wir sind morgen auch dabei. von wo startet ihr? weil wir kommen dann mit dem auto direckt hin.



Ich würde mal sagen Lambrecht um 10:40. Falls sich das noch ändert würde ich mich melden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (20. Mai 2011)

wir kommen morgen doch nach schifferstadt. also bis morgen.


----------



## MTBMartin (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich denke ich komme morgen doch mit, dachte erst es klappt nicht, aber zu 70% wäre ich dabei.
10:40 in Lambrecht, richtig?
Und bis wieviel Uhr ist geplant wieder zurück zu sein?

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Mai 2011)

OK, super. Ich möchte normalerweise bis drei wieder in Speyer sein. Also wären wir dann kurz vor halb drei wieder in Lambrecht. Wenn Du wenig Zeit hast, ist heute auch früher aussteigen gar kein Problem.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (22. Mai 2011)

Danke Tom. Es war mal wieder sehr gut gestern

Sven - Zug fahren wird total überbewertet!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Mai 2011)

Bitte, bitte. Immer gerne.

Tom - Bin ja kein Zug Guide ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Mai 2011)

*Samstag, 28.5. - Bikepark "light" in Stromberg*
So stelle ich mir das zumindest vor, dort war ich ja auch noch nicht. Nächsten Samstag wollen wir auf alle Fälle mal da hin und uns das anschauen. Die Strecke ist nicht (nur) für Leute mit 160mm aufwärts, sondern für "normale" Tourenfahrer (auch mit Hardtail) mit Spaß an kleinen Sprüngen und so gedacht. Man braucht auch keinen Fullface oder ähnliches. Wer so was hat, fällt dort aber wohl auch nicht auf. Ihr könnt ja mal unter http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ oder im entsprechenden Thread hier nachschauen.

Abfahrt würde ich mal vorschlagen so gegen 9:00, damit wir um 10:00 dort loslegen können. Zurück in Speyer ca. 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr. Dazwischen:  und etwas .
Prinzipiell ist man dort auch recht flexibel was vorhandene Fahrtechnik und Kondition angeht. Da man dort ja immer im Kreis fährt, kann man einfach mal 'ne Pause machen oder bei Sprüngen etc. die Stellen umfahren.

Da wir da mit dem Auto fahren müssten, müsste man vorher genau klären wer mit will und wie wir das mit den Autos genau machen.

Also erst mal: Wer ist dabei?


Christian
Thomas
Kathrin
Tom
???
Ich könnte einen 4er AHK-Träger bieten. Prinzipiell auch ein Auto dazu, dann wäre halt meine bessere Hälfte ohne Auto an dem Tag.

Gruß, Tom

@Sven und Thomas: Könntet ihr mir die Fotos von gestern schicken? Am besten per Email oder so. Müssen ja auch nicht alle sein.


----------



## MTBMartin (22. Mai 2011)

Grrrr. hat am Sa nicht hingehauen. Hab Knieschmerzen gehabt.

Dann nächster Samstag Stromberg...sieht spaßig aus.
Ich halt mir den Samstag mal frei. 
Ich werd mit dem Auto hinfahren.
Also quasi Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr dort.

LG Martin


----------



## coffer (23. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @Sven und Thomas: Könntet ihr mir die Fotos von gestern schicken? Am besten per Email oder so. Müssen ja auch nicht alle sein.



Die Bilder mach ich Dir auf ne CD, da Datenmenge zu groß für ne Mail.
Die Bilder Von Thomas hätte ich auch gerne.

Sven - in den richtigen Zug einsteigen wird total überbewertet


----------



## chrizly (23. Mai 2011)

Also wie schon Samtag erwähnt bin ich in Stromberg auch dabei. Würde auch mit meinem Auto fahren, kann jedoch nur zwei Räder einladen. 
@Sven: Wäre nett wenn du mir die Bilder auch brennen könntest. 

Thomas wollte seine Bilder auf seinem Webspace hochladen und im Forum verlinken (mach mal hin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (23. Mai 2011)

Da es doch ein ganzer haufen Bilder gibt werd ich die jedem der welche will auf CD brennen. Aber ein paar hab ich mal als Vorschau rausgesucht.


Ich glaube da geb es noch probleme mit der Stelle.












Wir hatten davon gesprochen im Wald zu Biken aber so war das dann nicht gedacht 

























Da wurde es aber mal wieder eng am Kettenblatt.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2011)

Nette Bilder. Ich denke da können wir nächsten Samstag noch was nachliefern  Und die Canon macht schon echt andere Bilder als Deine andere Knipse...


----------



## coffer (23. Mai 2011)

Ach, schee wars!

Sven.


----------



## Florian.R (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich würde am Samstag auch gerne mitkommen, kann evt. ein Auto ohne AHK bieten, müsste ich nochmal nachfragen... Ist allerdings ein Kleinwagen, man müsste die Räder also schon komplett auseinandernehmen um zwei reinzukriegen *g

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Mai 2011)

OK, super. Dann sind wir bis jetzt 5 + Martin (der extra fährt).

Mit dem Auto warten wir mal ab. Vielleicht fahr ich ja, dann kann ich in Limburgerhof vorbei kommen und ich müsste auch einige Räder in und ans Auto bekommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Mai 2011)

So, dann machen wir das mal fix:

Dabei sind:
- Thomas
- Kathrin
- Christian
- Florian
- Ich
- Martin

Martin fährt extra. Ich schicke Dir mal meine Handynummer per PN, falls noch was wäre. Ansonsten treffen wir uns dann einfach dort.

Ich fahre mit dem Auto und probiere, ob ich fünf Räder mit bekomme. Falls nicht, müsste halt noch jemand fahren.
Florian, Du könntest dann bitte um 8:40 bei mir vorbeikommen. Dann machen wir noch Dein Rad bei mir drauf und fahren nach Limburgerhof. Dort sind wir dann kurz vor 9 und laden noch den Rest drauf. Wollt ihr euch bei Thomas treffen? Jedenfalls müsste mir dann noch jemand bescheid geben wo Florian und ich hin kommen sollen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (27. Mai 2011)

ja, geht klar 
bis morgen,
Gruß Florian


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Mai 2011)

ja dann würde ich sagen wir treffen uns bei mir. christian hats nur ein paar m zu mir und wir können dann entscheiden ob wir meinen radträger noch brauchen oder nicht.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Mai 2011)

so mache mers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizly (27. Mai 2011)

Alles klar bin dann kurz vor neun beim Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2011)

Nächste Woche fahren wir mal wieder "ganz normal":
*Nächste Tour: Samstag, 4.6. um 10:00 ab Speyer-Nordwest*

Ich habe mal Lambrecht-Kaisergarten-Hellerhütte-Totenkopf-Schänzelturm-Edenkoben anvisiert. Ein paar kleine Teilstücke kenne ich selbst noch nicht, aber wird schon klappen

@Sven (falls Du nicht mehr in Urlaub bist) oder sonst jemand: Ist der Wasserlehrpfad noch gesperrt?

Wie immer bin ich froh, wenn ich schon mal ungefähr weiß wer mit fährt, oder auch nicht.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Mai 2011)

ich muß samstag arbeiten aber ich bin vermutlich vorerst mal auf zwangspause. mein hinterbau ist gerissen. werde heute mal bei canyon anrufen. bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2011)

Mensch Leute, was ist denn los?

Warst Du am Sonntag nochmal fahren? Von Stromberg darf so was ja ohne Sturz eigentlich nicht kommen.
Wenn Du willst kann ich mal bei meinem Bruder nachfragen, ob er das HT benutzt. Falls nicht, kannst Du das
haben, wenn Du willst.

Hab gerade von Christian gehört, dass er wegen einer Fraktur auch ein paar Wochen pausieren muss.


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Mai 2011)

Oh dann hats die schulter doch schlimmer getroffen als gedacht. so ein mist.

ja wenn das mit dem HT geht nehm ich das gerne. vorallem brauch ich wenn mein rad bis dahin net fit ist eins für das wochenende vom 19.6. da hab ich bei einem marathon gemeltet. wenn es nicht geht miete ich mir zumindest für den tag ein rad.

zur not muß ich mal sehen ob mit meinem altmetallhaufen noch was zum machen ist.


----------



## coffer (31. Mai 2011)

@tommy
Ne, ich bin noch nicht zurück aus Urlaub, da ich erst am Donnerstag fahre!
Ne, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob der Wasslehrpfad wieder zu befahren ist

@Christian
Gute Besserung!

@ all
Ihr macht echt alles hin!

Sven - ist ja wie Zug fahren mit euch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> @tommy
> Ne, ich bin noch nicht zurück aus Urlaub, da ich erst am Donnerstag fahre!
> Ne, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob der Wasslehrpfad wieder zu befahren ist



Na, dann werd ich das wohl mal checken. Dir dann schon mal schönen Urlaub. Hättest ja dann doch mitfahren können am Sa. Hast was verpasst 



coffer schrieb:


> @ all
> Ihr macht echt alles hin!



Ich nicht 



coffer schrieb:


> Sven - ist ja wie Zug fahren mit euch?!


So schön, so schnell, so langsam, so sicher?


----------



## Florian.R (31. Mai 2011)

Hey Christian,

gute Besserung! Ich hoffe der Bruch ist nicht so kompliziert und du bist bald wieder fit 

Gruß Florian


----------



## SHartung (1. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

mein Name ist Sebastian (BJ. 1984), ich wohne seit September nun in Speyer und würde gerne mit dem MTB fahren anfangen.
Ich habe also vor mir demnächst ein Bike zu kaufen (voraussichtlich erst mal ein HT) und wollte euch nun fragen, ob man bei euch als Anfänger mitfahren kann, bzw. ob und wann ihr Einsteigertouren anbietet.

Fahrt ihr alle Fullys oder sind noch HT-Fahrer unter euch?
Derzeit tendiere ich zum Canyon oder Bulls (jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?!)

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören!

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## chrizly (1. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Grüße euch allen,

ne ist nicht kompliziert. Ist ja auch nur angebrochen. In paar Wochen ist das wieder heil.


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Juni 2011)

@ SHartung ein HT ist eigentlich ein guter anfang. dann bekommt man erstmal so richtig nen Ã¼berblick was und wie man gerne fÃ¤hrt und kann sich dann immernoch ein fully mit viel oder wenig federweg kaufen. aber fÃ¼r ein brauchbares HT muÃ man auch schon 1000â¬ anlegen. canyon und bulls haben gute HT's.  das wÃ¼rde ich danach entscheiden ob du an dem rad was selbst machen kannst und willst oder nicht.

mit nem HT kann man bei uns eigentlich noch gut mitfahren. ein fully macht es natÃ¼rlich leichter.

bist du schon mal richtig MTB gefahren? und wie fit bist du?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Juni 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


>



Diese Bilder krieg ich aber irgendwie nicht zusammen? Liegen da Jahre dazwischen?


----------



## SHartung (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Cougar,

"richtig" MTB gefahren bin ich noch nicht, auf Zweirädern bin ich jedoch schon einigermaßen versiert, so würde ich mich mal einschätzen.
Ansonsten spiele ich 2-3 mal die Woche Tennis und was man halt sonst so an Sport macht.
Schwer einzuschätzen, weil ich ja eurer Fit-Level nicht kenne


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Juni 2011)

mein tip leih dir mal ein rad fÃ¼r ein wochenende und fahr erstmal damit bevor du dir was zulegst. fÃ¼r 50â¬ bekommt man ein rad fÃ¼rs ganze WE oder ca 20â¬ pro tag.



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Diese Bilder krieg ich aber irgendwie nicht zusammen? Liegen da Jahre dazwischen?


eigentlich liegen da nur stunden zwischen drin. das eine ist ne schwere stelle bergauf das ander bergab. 

so von letzter woche hab ich auch noch bilder.


----------



## coffer (1. Juni 2011)

@cougar
Deine bessere Hälfte sieht ja sowas von lässig aus auf dem Bild

Sven - fast im Urlaub


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2011)

SHartung schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> mein Name ist Sebastian (BJ. 1984), ich wohne seit September nun in Speyer und würde gerne mit dem MTB fahren anfangen.
> Ich habe also vor mir demnächst ein Bike zu kaufen (voraussichtlich erst mal ein HT) und wollte euch nun fragen, ob man bei euch als Anfänger mitfahren kann, bzw. ob und wann ihr Einsteigertouren anbietet.
> ...



Ich habe selbst auch noch ein Bulls HT und war damit eigentlich immer zufrieden. Fully macht halt mehr Spaß. Die meisten fahren auch Fullies, aber nicht alle. Ich denke in den nächsten Wochen werde ich mal wieder was für Einsteiger machen. Einfach mal immer wieder reinschauen.



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Diese Bilder krieg ich aber irgendwie nicht zusammen? Liegen da Jahre dazwischen?



Die erste Stelle finde ich sogar deutlich schwerer zu fahren. Sieht nur auf den Bildern gar nicht danach aus.

@Thomas: Nice pics. Das mit dem Rad wird übrigens leider nix, sorry.

Ist am Samstag eigentlich überhaupt jemand da? Ich weiß nur von Leuten, die in Urlaub sind oder sich oder ihre Räder zerstört haben.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SHartung (1. Juni 2011)

Super Tipp, vielen Dank.

Wisst ihr wo man sich ein Bike leihen kann?!
Beim Weindel in Sp oder wie? 
Plant ihr irgendwann wieder eine Einsteigertour? Im Kalender habe ich leider nichts gesehen.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2011)

Beim Weindel glaube ich nicht.

Da gab's mal einen Thread dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=487686

Da jetzt am Samstag viele von den "normalen" Mitfahrern weg sind:

Wer wäre denn jetzt am Samstag für eine Einsteigertour dabei?
Wenn's ein paar sind, würde ich das dann diesen Samstag machen.


----------



## Florian.R (3. Juni 2011)

also ich bin am Samstag dabei, egal ob Einsteiger oder nicht...
Bis dann,
Gruß Florian


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Diese Bilder krieg ich aber irgendwie nicht zusammen? Liegen da Jahre dazwischen?



Du Schelm! ;-)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Juni 2011)

Die regelmäßigen Ausfahrten der Speyerer haben offensichtlich gute Früchte getragen. Die fahren jetzt die Kaisergartentreppe. Respeeeeekt! (Aber bergauf ist noch Luft! )

Wie wäre es einmal mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt Mittwochs zum L#? 

Die MTB-Gruppe müßte sich nur ein klein wenig sputen, um am 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in NW zu sein.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## SHartung (3. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

Ich versuche grade derzeit ein MTB aufzutreiben, war aber bisher erfolglos.
Interesse hätte ich auf jeden Fall mit zu fahren, ich halte euch also auf dem Laufendem 

Sebastian


----------



## cougar1982 (3. Juni 2011)

beim fender in schwetzingen gibt es auf jeden fall leihräder. ruf dort mal an. verausgesetzt du hat ne normale körpergröße.

ich hab jetzt nen anderen rahmen gekauft da ich vermute bis meiner von canyon kommt bin ich alt und grau. wenn alles klappt und mein rahmen anfang der woche kommt bin ich ab nächstem wochenende wieder einsatzbereit. (vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme aus dem eimer mit teile der bei mir steht was zusammengebastelt ;-)  

@haardtfahrer da mit mittwochs können wir bei gelgenheit gerne mal machen, aber erstmal brauch ich wieder ein rad.


----------



## SHartung (3. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

habe ein Fahrrad organisiert bekommen und wäre morgen am Start!
Den noch fehlenden Helm bekomme ich jetzt schon noch organisiert 

Würde mich freuen, wenn das morgen klappt!
Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juni 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einmal mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt Mittwochs zum L#?



Im Moment habe ich Mittwoch abends immer die Kids. Aber in den Ferien prinzipiell gerne mal.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nen anderen rahmen gekauft da ich vermute bis meiner von canyon kommt bin ich alt und grau. wenn alles klappt und mein rahmen anfang der woche kommt bin ich ab nächstem wochenende wieder einsatzbereit. (vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme aus dem eimer mit teile der bei mir steht was zusammengebastelt ;-)



Was hast Du Dir denn geholt? Wäre ein neues Rad nicht eine Alternative? Dann könntest Du das Canyon ja mit neuem Rahmen, den Du ja denke ich auf Garantie bekommen müsstest, später verkaufen.
Das neue hättest Du dann ja damit zu einem nennenswerten Teil finanziert.



SHartung schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn das morgen klappt!
> Grüße,
> Sebastian



@ alle: Morgen sind auf alle Fälle zwei neue Leute dabei. Das heißt ich mache das morgen von der Tour her recht flexibel und auch Einsteiger sind willkommen. Wer also noch spontan dazu möchte... morgen früh um 10 Speyer Nordwest.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (3. Juni 2011)

die neurad idee finde ich eigentlich gut, aber momentan brauche ich mein geld für andere sachen. da ist kein geld für ein ganzes rad übrig.

zudem bekomm ich nur nen neuen hinterbau. ich war heute bei canyon dort konnt man mir schon sagen, dass der auf garantie getauscht wird, aber es gibt ein problem mit der farbe. montag wird das geklärt.

gekauft hab ich nen canyon AL rahmen.

bei canyon waren wir aber eigentlich um nach neuen rädern zu schauen, natürlich nicht für mich.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juni 2011)

Wer will denn jetzt schon wieder ein neues Rad?


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Juni 2011)

na wie war es gestern?


----------



## MTBMartin (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe nun 2 Wochen Urlaub:
hat jemand Lust auch mal unter der Woche so ab Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen?


Und nächsten Samstag halt ich mir wieder frei  !!!

@Christian:
Gute und vor allem schelle Bersserung für die Schulter! 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> na wie war es gestern?



Heiß! Aber war ne nette, kleine Runde.



MTBMartin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe nun 2 Wochen Urlaub:
> hat jemand Lust auch mal unter der Woche so ab Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen?
> ...



Lust natürlich eigentlich immer. Aber eher abends wahrscheinlich. Das heißt bei mir ab 20:00.

Und nächsten Samstag machen wir dann mal wieder 'ne normale Tour würde ich sagen.


----------



## Florian.R (5. Juni 2011)

fand die Runde gestern auch gut, der Weg von den Hohen Loog runter ist eigentlich immer spaßig 
Unter der Woche abends wäre ich ab Mittwoch auch dabei, mittags ist etwas schwierig...
Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2011)

Da der letzte Samstag ja dann doch recht kurzfristig zur Einsteigertour wurde, gilt das gleiche (fast so) nochmal:

Nächste Woche fahren wir jetzt echt "ganz normal":
*Nächste Tour: Samstag, 11.6. um 10:00 ab Speyer-Nordwest
*Ich habe mal  Lambrecht-Kaisergarten-Hellerhütte-Totenkopf-Schänzelturm-Edenkoben  anvisiert. Ein paar kleine Teilstücke kenne ich selbst noch nicht, aber  wird schon klappen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht ändert sich das diese Woche ja sogar noch, da ich eine Hütte auf "Familienfeiertauglichkeit" testen möchte.

Wie immer bin ich froh, wenn ich schon mal ungefähr weiß wer mit fährt, oder auch nicht.

Die Woche drauf am 18.11. habe ich jetzt mal geschrieben, dass ich gerne mal dort -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526938 mitfahren würde. Also wer mit möchte am besten dort mal melden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2011)

Da es anscheinend Bedarf gibt :

*Die Tour vor der nächsten Tour: Donnerstag, 20:00 Speyer-Nordwest.*

Kleine Runde ins Dunkel mit Option auf ein kurzes Abschlussbierchen in NW

Wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## MTBMartin (6. Juni 2011)

> *Die Tour vor der nächsten Tour: Donnerstag, 20:00 Speyer-Nordwest.*


wenn einer ne Lampe übrig hat. Ich hab ein 5LED-Cateye fürs Rad, aber hell genug für eine Dunkeltour macht die glaub ich nicht. Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass du Tom Stirnlampen verleihst 

Kurz: Ich wäre dabei, aber wie immer komme ich mit dem Auto, also die Frage, welches ist der Zielbahnhof?

Gruß Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juni 2011)

Yep, Lampen habe ich. Ich bring Dir eine mit. Wir wären dann um 20:30 in NW am HBf.


----------



## Elias1002 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Speyrer MTB`ler ich bin neu hier und suche gleichgesinnte für gelegntliche Touren, würde mich über Antworten freuen! 

Wann steigt die nächste fahrt?
Kann man bei euch einfach mitfahren?
Seit ihr ein Verein?


Danke im Vorraus gruss Meik


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2011)

Elias1002 schrieb:


> Hallo Speyrer MTB`ler ich bin neu hier und suche gleichgesinnte für gelegntliche Touren, würde mich über Antworten freuen!
> 
> Wann steigt die nächste fahrt?
> Kann man bei euch einfach mitfahren?
> ...



Hi,

die nächsten Touren sind wahrscheinlich morgen abend (Mag außer Martin sonst keiner?)
und am nächsten Samstag (siehe oben)

Klar kannst Du einfach mitfahren. Bei einer normalen Tour solltest Du allerdings schon etwas MTB fahren und ein wenig Kondition haben.
Ansonsten wäre eine Einsteigertour besser, die findet aber nur unregelmäßig statt und war gerade.
Faustregel: Einmal Kalmit hoch sollte kein Problem sein. Auf der Homepage ist das genauer beschrieben.

Und ja, das ganze ist über einen Verein. Aber keine Sorge, man muss da auf keine Sitzung etc. Ich halte das recht entspannt. Teuer ist es auch nicht und der Verein bietet etwas Versicherungsschutz, puffert die Fahrtkosten und hat z.B. gerade drei Lampen für Nightrides gesponsort.

Einige Infos findest Du auch unter http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Du kannst mich natürlich auch gerne mal anrufen, wenn Du Fragen hast.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich wäre morgen abend auch dabei, komme wieder direkt um halb neun nach Neustadt so wie letztes Mal. Ich würde mich dann auch um eine der Lampen bewerben 
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## cougar1982 (8. Juni 2011)

diese und nächste woche bin ich nicht dabei. diese woche muß ich noch etwas ausdauer sammeln und nächste woche bin ich wieder marathon fahren. 
morgen muß ich aber erstmal mein rad fertig machen.


----------



## Elias1002 (8. Juni 2011)

Hört sich ja gut an, ich habe aber kein Downhill Rad, habe zwar ein gutes MTB von der Marke GHOST aber Downhill geeignet ist es glaub ich nicht!

Wo geht es morgen hin und wann gehts los?

Gruss Meik


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Also ich wäre morgen abend auch dabei, komme wieder direkt um halb neun nach Neustadt so wie letztes Mal. Ich würde mich dann auch um eine der Lampen bewerben
> Viele Grüße,
> Florian



Klar doch, bringe ich mit.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> diese und nächste woche bin ich nicht dabei. diese woche muß ich noch etwas ausdauer sammeln und nächste woche bin ich wieder marathon fahren.
> morgen muß ich aber erstmal mein rad fertig machen.



Wie sammelst Du denn Ausdauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2011)

Elias1002 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an, ich habe aber kein Downhill Rad, habe zwar ein gutes MTB von der Marke GHOST aber Downhill geeignet ist es glaub ich nicht!
> 
> Wo geht es morgen hin und wann gehts los?
> 
> Gruss Meik



Ganz normales MTB ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Keiner von uns ist "Downhiller".
Morgen geht's um 20:00 in Speyer los. Die beiden anderen kommen direkt nach Neustadt. Falls Du mit willst, solltest Du Dich noch mal melden, damit wir das mit dem Fahren klären. Evtl. würde ich morgen nämlich mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## Elias1002 (8. Juni 2011)

Wo gehts morgen Abend hin und wie lange dauert die Tour!

Konditionell mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, eher mein Bike bereitet mir Sorgen hab eins von GHOST war zwar auch teuer und ist ein gutes Bike weiss aber nicht ob es Downhill geiegnet ist!

mfg Meik


----------



## Elias1002 (8. Juni 2011)

OK deine Nummer steht ja auf eurer Vereinsseite! Melde mich dann auf jeden Fall morgen Mittag bei dir! Falls es nicht klappt werde ich ja hier Kontakt mit dir aufnehmen können und bei der näachsten Tour zustoßen!


----------



## Elias1002 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo MTB`ler sorry bin grad eben heim gekommen und mir wird es nicht reichen! Werde aber bei der nächsten Mittwochstour auf jeden Fall dabei sein!

Brauch ich bis dahin noch irgendwas an Ausrüstung!?


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2011)

Elias1002 schrieb:


> ... Ausrüstung!?



Gaaaaanz wichtig: Helm!


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2011)

@Elias1002: Schau doch am besten mal unter http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/ . Da steht alles recht genau beschrieben. Dort steht auch meine Nummer. Kannst mich auch gerne mal anrufen.

@Welt: Wer ist denn morgen nun dabei?


----------



## MTBMartin (10. Juni 2011)

> @Welt: Wer ist denn morgen nun dabei?


Ich denke, ich bin morgen dabei:
um 10:30 ab NW Hbf, richtig?
Ich werd aber nur bis denk mal Totenkopf mitfahren und dann nach NW zurück.
Zumal ich muss mal schauen, ich hab mir die hintere Bremsscheibe wohl leicht verbogen, die eiert und schleift nervig...

LG Martin


----------



## MTBMartin (10. Juni 2011)

> um 10:30 ab NW Hbf, richtig?



ääääääh, ich beantworte mir mal die Frage selbst:
Lambrecht. 

Martin


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Juni 2011)

wie schon geschrieben ich bin 2 wochen net dabei. diese woche stehen lange strecken auf dem plan. morgen viel km und sontag noch mehr.

vom rad gibt es neuigkeiten am 22. ist termin bei canyon für den einbeu einer neuen strebe. leider gibt es aber keine in meiner rahmenfarbe darum bekomme ich erstmal eine in weiß. wird dann wieder getauscht wenn eine in schwarz lieferbar ist. 

aber das ist erstmal egal ich hab jetzt nen anderen rahmen in dem meine teile stecken. also fahren geht erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaskrank (10. Juni 2011)

Also Thomas,

das haste ja recht amtlich zusammengeschustert. Sieht nicht mal schlecht aus. Hast du die Gabel auf 100mm reduzieren lassen ? Ich hab den Jonas mal gefragt, er meinte das das keine grosse Sache ist sofern man damit Erfahrung hat.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> ääääääh, ich beantworte mir mal die Frage selbst:
> Lambrecht.
> 
> Martin



Genau.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> wie schon geschrieben ich bin 2 wochen net dabei. diese woche stehen lange strecken auf dem plan. morgen viel km und sontag noch mehr.



Du dürfest ja auch bei uns einfach noch was dran hängen, wenn Du wolltest. Aber wie Du willst. Gibt 'ne feine Tour morgen.

Das Rad sieht ja gar nicht so unschick aus, finde ich.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut's denn nächstes WE bei euch aus? Ich habe diverse Familienfeiern und könnte deshalb nur Sonntag (den 26.6.) nachmittag, sagen wir mal ab 14:00.
Wär da jemand dabei?

Morgen mit den GBB hat keiner sonst Lust/Zeit?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (18. Juni 2011)

Lust schon, aber es soll recht stark regnen...Und was ist GBB  

Am 26.06. müsste es klappen...Noch ist da nix verplant.

LG Martin


----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> ...Und was ist GBB
> 
> ...
> 
> LG Martin


Keine Ahnung.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juni 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber es soll recht stark regnen...Und was ist GBB



Wetter24.de meldet eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 95%. Bleibt also eine reelle Chance trocken zu bleiben  Und wenn nicht wird man halt nass...



Kelme schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.



Ich erklär's Dir nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2011)

Für dieses WE sage ich jetzt doch mal ab. Wird alles etwas eng mit der Zeit. Evtl. würde ich ganz kurzfristig noch Sonntag nachmittag fahren. Aber eher nicht.


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Juni 2011)

so ich bin wieder zurück.

also das letzte wochenende war richtig gut auch wenn das wetter etwas unfreundlich war. die funktion der schaltung war zeitweise garnicht mehr vorhanden und das kleine kettenblatt war schon 2km nach dem start nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

erschöpft aber glücklich ;-)





will jemand mein rad putzen? ich hab keine lust aber leider muß das sein.





so wer hat morgen lust auf ne kleine runde. ich hab frei. zeit muß man dann noch mal genau klären.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Juni 2011)

wenn noch jemand mit will wir planen etwa gegen 14:00 zu starten. startpunkt irgendwo in edenkoben und dann ab in den wald.


----------



## coffer (24. Juni 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> wenn noch jemand mit will wir planen etwa gegen 14:00 zu starten. startpunkt irgendwo in edenkoben und dann ab in den wald.



Wir werden morgen so ab 10.00 in der Richtung LambertX - Drachenfels unterwegs sein.

Sven - viel Spass morgen!


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen so ab 10.00 in der Richtung LambertX - Drachenfels unterwegs sein.
> 
> Sven - viel Spass morgen!


Prima. Gleicher Startort. Gleiche Startzeit.  Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Juni 2011)

endlich mal wieder etwas Leben in dem Thread... und ich kann nirgends mit 

Aber nächste Woche muss dann wieder was gehen. Danach kann ich dann nämlich schon wieder zwei WE nicht.

@cougar: Heute war ich sogar in der Nähe, im Naturfreundehaus Edenkoben. Allerdings mit Verwandtschaft und ohne Bike.

Naja, viel Spaß euch allen jedenfalls...


----------



## coffer (25. Juni 2011)

So, 
schee wars wieder heute:





OK, das Surfen muss ich noch üben. War aber auch windig!





Schönes Rad hat er......





Ich aber auch!

Sven - 40 KM 1400 Hm.....Ich bin völlig fertig!


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juni 2011)

Da hat der Besuch aus dem Ländle mal wieder schöne Trails gezeigt bekommen 


Zum nächsten WE:
Ich könnte prinzipiell Samstag oder Sonntag.
Wer wär denn wann dabei? Mir ist es relativ egal.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Juni 2011)

wir sind dabei. samstag und/oder sonntag


----------



## Nomok (27. Juni 2011)

Hi habe hier mal einwenig gelesen im Forum und gesehen das ihr meist hier in der nähe jedes WE ne tour macht.
Fangt ihr immer in neustadt an??? Ist mit dem zug kürzer von landau nach neustadt wie Speyer.
Wie hart  sind den eure Touren habe erst vorkurzen das biken für mich entdeckt bin aber noch nicht so fit.
Bin meistens in Annweiler umgebung unterwegs und würde mich über neue schöne wege freuen. 
Wie sind wenn möglich den die Uhrzeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juni 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> wir sind dabei. samstag und/oder sonntag


 Wenn ich ganz fleißig bin diese Woche, dann könnte vielleicht Samstag normal oder Techniktour und Sonntag abend mit Abschlussschoppen (schreibt man das mit drei s?) auf der Eselshaut in Mußbach drin sein.



Nomok schrieb:


> Hi habe hier mal einwenig gelesen im Forum und gesehen das ihr meist hier in der nähe jedes WE ne tour macht...


Schau mal unter http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
Dort steht (fast) alles drauf was Du wissen musst. Wenn noch was unklar ist, einfach nachfragen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (28. Juni 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz fleißig bin diese Woche, dann könnte vielleicht Samstag normal oder Techniktour und Sonntag abend mit Abschlussschoppen (schreibt man das mit drei s?) auf der Eselshaut in Mußbach drin sein.




Hi, ich wär am Samstag dabei. Aber würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen am Samstag zu schoppen, wo doch am Sonntag die Geschäfte zu sind? 

Gruß Florian


----------



## roischiffer (28. Juni 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Abschlussschoppen (schreibt man das mit drei s?)
> ...



Des is egal, aber wenn er rischditsch schmegge soll dann immer mit Doppel-b:

der Schobbe


----------



## MTBMartin (28. Juni 2011)

Servus,

am Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei. Techniktour klingt doch super...und Abschlussschoppen auch.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juni 2011)

So, bis jetzt war ich ziemlich fleißig, also darf ich 

*Samstag, ab Speyer-Nordwest um 10:00*
Normale oder Techniktour. Gibt es da Vorlieben?

UND

*Sonntag, auch ab Speyer-Nordwest um 20:00*
Gemütlich Tour mit Licht und Ziel Eselshaut in Mußbach.

Die genauen Routen mit Start- und Zielbahnhof etc. überlege ich mir noch. Falls das für jemanden wichtig ist, z.B. wegen Zusteigen oder so, dann möge er mich noch irgendwie kontaktieren.

Gruß, Tom - der sich eigentlich kaum noch bewegen kann, aber sich trotzdem aufs Biken freut


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Juli 2011)

Nur ganz kurz (muss gleich grillen )

Morgen abend ist keine Tour, da keine/kaum Leute zusammenkommen und ich auch noch recht viel zu tun habe.

Fotos von heute kommen später...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (3. Juli 2011)

Hätte jemand Lust für eine kurze Feierabendtour die Woche? So zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr...


LG Martin


----------



## Chameleon_fred (4. Juli 2011)

servus, bin noch nie mitgefahren da ich nicht so häufig im lande bin. bin jetz bis ende august da und würde mich gern einschalten....
was sind denn so die groben eckdaten von einer eurer touren(im schnitt)....
fahre ein kona stinky six, ist zwar etwas schwerer aber ich hab nicht umsonst drei kettenblätter drangelassen.....
grüße fred


----------



## chrizly (6. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, denke aber dass ich Samstag auch wieder dabei bin. Muss mal noch hören was meine Schluter so dazu sagt^^. Daher komme ich mit dem Auto und steige aus falls die Belastung zu groß ist. Müsste aber wieder gehen. Würde dann am Sportplatz in Neustadt parken. Kommt ihr dort dann vorbei?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juli 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Lust für eine kurze Feierabendtour die Woche? So zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr...



Lust natürlich immer, aber Zeit ...



Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> servus, bin noch nie mitgefahren da ich nicht so häufig im lande bin. bin jetz bis ende august da und würde mich gern einschalten....
> was sind denn so die groben eckdaten von einer eurer touren(im schnitt)....
> fahre ein kona stinky six, ist zwar etwas schwerer aber ich hab nicht umsonst drei kettenblätter drangelassen.....
> grüße fred



... http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/ ...



chrizly schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, denke aber dass ich Samstag auch wieder dabei bin. Muss mal noch hören was meine Schluter so dazu sagt^^. Daher komme ich mit dem Auto und steige aus falls die Belastung zu groß ist. Müsste aber wieder gehen. Würde dann am Sportplatz in Neustadt parken. Kommt ihr dort dann vorbei?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Super, freut mich für Dich. Habe schon gedacht ich muss mal nachfragen wie's Dir geht.

Ich bin die nächsten beiden WE nicht dabei. Vielleicht macht Thomas ja 'ne "offizielle" Tour.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juli 2011)

Bevor's schon wieder veraltet ist ein paar Impessionen vom letzten Samstag


----------



## cougar1982 (7. Juli 2011)

ja samstag mache ich ne tour. bitte aber vorher melden wer mitgeht damit wir das mit dem fahren klären können. wenn keiner sonst mit dem zug fährt würden ich auch mit dem auto kommen.
ich mach mir schon mal gedanken um ne schöne tour. ich denke wir machen es für unseren wiedereinsteiger dann nicht zu heftig dafür lieber ein paar mehr km.

danke für die bilder. aber wo sind die ca 10000000 bilder die an der letzten treppe gemacht wurden?


----------



## Kokkas (7. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich lese hier ab und zu mal rein und wollte mal fragen ob man sich da anschliessen kann. Wann würdet Ihr denn losfahren? Komme aus ludwigshafen und fahre sozusagen nach langer Pause wieder die erste saison.


----------



## cougar1982 (7. Juli 2011)

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr, Neustadt hinter dem Schwimmbad/Sportplatz

@Kokkas bist du fit genug für ca 1000hm und ca 25-30km?


----------



## Kokkas (7. Juli 2011)

Hi cougar1982, hm das ist ne gute frage. Bin letzten Sonntag mit freunden im odenwald gefahren, da sind wir ca 750 hm aber auf 65 km distanz gefahren. Vieleicht sollte ich noch bischen kondition trainieren und mich noch mal später melden. Ich will euch ja nicht bremsen. Danke auf jedenfall für die antwort. Vieleicht macht ihr ja demnächst mal wieder eine Einsteigerfahrt.

Gruß
Kokkas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (8. Juli 2011)

@kokkas. du kannst gerne mitfahren, ich wollte dich nur drauf vorbereiten was so ungefähr geplannt ist. vorzeitig auszusteigen ist kein problem. ich hab ja keine ahung wie fit du bist. das kannst du nur selbst beurteilen.


----------



## Kokkas (8. Juli 2011)

Hi cougar1982, ich glaub 1000hm auf 25-30Km sind für mich noch zu viel, da ich bei 750hm verteilt auf einer höheren Distanz schon kräftig zu kämpfen hatte. Aber das Jahr ist noch Jung und ich bin kräftig am Trainieren so das ich vieleicht nach dem urlaub mitte /ende August es mal probiere. Wünsche euch auf jedenfall viel spaß.

Gruß 
Kokkas


----------



## chrizly (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. wie sieht's aus, faehrt morgen jemand?


----------



## pfalzbube (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte morgen ne Runde in den Wald. Tendenz geht Richtung Strecke des Sigma Sport Marathons also recht knackig und flott aber auch schöne Abfahrten. Kenne 2/3 der Runde auswendig und die Schlüsselstellen des letzten Drittels (ab Weinbiet).


----------



## cougar1982 (15. Juli 2011)

das mit der strecke vom sigma hatten wir für sonntag geplannt da ich morgen leider keine zeit hab. wünsche euch für morgen aber viel spaß. wenn noch jemand sonntag mit will einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## pfalzbube (16. Juli 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> das mit der strecke vom sigma hatten wir für sonntag geplannt da ich morgen leider keine zeit hab. wünsche euch für morgen aber viel spaß. wenn noch jemand sonntag mit will einfach bescheid geben.



Wann wolltet Ihr fahren? Eventuell disponiere ich um und gehe heute aufs Rennrad. Habt Ihr die Strecke als GPS Daten?

Oliver


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Juli 2011)

wir wollten ca 10:30 in neustadt sein. gps-daten haben wir leider keine aber wir haben eine karte. das werden wir schon alles finden.


----------



## pfalzbube (16. Juli 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> wir wollten ca 10:30 in neustadt sein. gps-daten haben wir leider keine aber wir haben eine karte. das werden wir schon alles finden.



War jetzt doch heute schon. Fand die Sonne ist besser zum Biken und fahre dann morgen ne Runde Rennrad mit Schutzblech. Hab "Rider" getroffen und sind die Mittelstrecke bis zum Weinbiet gefahren und übr die Wolfsburg heim. Das mit der Karte hab ich mal versucht. Viel Spass 

Vielleicht nächste Woche noch mal. Tendenziell fahre ich lieber Samstags MTB.


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Juli 2011)

ich kann mir wegen meiner arbeit leider nicht immer raussuchen wann ich fahren kann.

sonst keiner interesse heute?


----------



## pfalzbube (17. Juli 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich kann mir wegen meiner arbeit leider nicht immer raussuchen wann ich fahren kann.
> 
> sonst keiner interesse heute?



Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende oder mal abends? Bin aus Römerberg.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (17. Juli 2011)

Kann mir "Rider" noch kurz die Daten von gestern geben. Distanz und HM? Übrigens sind die Serpentinen nicht mehr ganz so zugewchsen. Für einen blutigen Arm und einige Striemen hats trotzdem gereicht, die Schmerzen waren es aber wert.....


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Juli 2011)

auf grund des wetters werden wir heute auch etwas später als geplannt fahren? wenn wir fahren?

wir sind noch am überlegen ob wir mittwoch abend fahren. das wochenende sind wir das wieder mal wieder weg.


----------



## Elias1002 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo MTB"ler gegen wieviel Uhr seit ihr Mittwochs dann wieder in Speyer? Muss auf Nachtschicht, würde aber gerne mal mit biken gehen!?


Gruss Meik


----------



## GiantCadex (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hab mich mal durchgerungen mich auch hier anzumelden.
Bin schon einmal Samstags mit dabei gewesen.
Mittwochs hätte ich auch Lust, müßte aber wissen
wann und wo Ihr abfahrt?

Gr.
Andreas(aus Speyer)


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2011)

Hi allerseits,

melde mich hiermit zurück aus dem Land der Windmühlen. Auch ganz schön da oben, aber soooo flach. Der Gegenwind gleicht das teilweise aber fast wieder aus. Trotzdem muss ich schmunzeln, wenn ich die Leute auf dem Deichradweg mit 'nem Fully sehe...

Aber nun zum Thema:

Mittwoch bin ich dabei. Also machen wir das mal offiziell:

*Nächste Tour diesen Mittwoch abend!*
Von der Uhrzeit bin ich ausnahmsweise mal recht flexibel  Licht hätte ich ja auch noch zu verleihen. Wir könnten aber auch schon gegen 18:00 los. Dann bräuchte man das ja sogar kaum. Ein Abschlussbierchen in NW sollte denke ich auch noch drin sein.

Also sprecht: Wer wäre wann dabei? Lieber mit viel Tageslicht oder mit viel Kunstlicht?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (18. Juli 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> 
> melde mich hiermit zurück aus dem Land der Windmühlen. Auch ganz schön da oben, aber soooo flach. Der Gegenwind gleicht das teilweise aber fast wieder aus. Trotzdem muss ich schmunzeln, wenn ich die Leute auf dem Deichradweg mit 'nem Fully sehe...
> 
> ...


 Wollt Ihr jetzt mal ne Streckenführung für den Marathon? Seid ja alle schon angemeldet. Da wäre Tageslicht besser .....


----------



## cougar1982 (18. Juli 2011)

also ich hatte für mittwoch geolannt die strecke vom sigma zu fahren. 18:00 finde ich sehr gut. also besser mit tageslicht.

@pfalzbube wenn du die strecke schon kennst nehme ich gerne das angebot mit der führung an.


----------



## pfalzbube (18. Juli 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> also ich hatte für mittwoch geolannt die strecke vom sigma zu fahren. 18:00 finde ich sehr gut. also besser mit tageslicht.
> 
> @pfalzbube wenn du die strecke schon kennst nehme ich gerne das angebot mit der führung an.



Klingt wie ein Plan. Bin schon 5 mal mitgefahren und kenne die Strecke bis zum Weinbiet auswendig und auf dem letzten Drittel die 2-3 Schlüsselstellen. Können es aber gerne auch noch mal mit Karte versuchen. Ich komme dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto aus Mannheim von der Arbeit.

@Tom: Auch dabei ?


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann machen wir das doch fest:

Abfahrt um 17:28 in Speyer-Nord-West (vorausgesetzt es fährt noch jemand mit dem Zug mit)

Abfahrt in NW-HBf um 18:00 und dann aufs Weinbiet.

Wenn ihr mir zu schnell fahrt, fahr ich schon mal runter und bestell Getränke ;-) Ihr zwei seid mir im Moment nämlich noch ganz schon flott.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elias1002 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre Mittowch auch dabei, sind wir gegen 21.30 Uhr zurück??

Und wo würde es los gehen!?


Gruss Meik


----------



## GiantCadex (18. Juli 2011)

17:28 Speyer-NW. Ich wäre vor Ort, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schifft...
Bis dahin.
Gr.
A.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2011)

Elias1002 schrieb:


> Ich wäre Mittowch auch dabei, sind wir gegen 21.30 Uhr zurück??
> 
> Und wo würde es los gehen!?
> 
> ...



21:30 in Speyer wohl nicht. Vom Weinbiet unten denke ich schon, wenn wir im Hellen fahren wollen. Sollte sich einrichten lassen.

Abfahrt in Speyer oder NW siehe oben.



GiantCadex schrieb:


> 17:28 Speyer-NW. Ich wäre vor Ort, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schifft...
> Bis dahin.
> Gr.
> A.



OK, super. Ich hole dann ein Ticket.

@Thomas: Fahrt ihr/Fährst Du auch mit dem Zug?


----------



## cougar1982 (19. Juli 2011)

wir werden mit dem auto kommen.


----------



## pfalzbube (19. Juli 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> 21:30 in Speyer wohl nicht. Vom Weinbiet unten denke ich schon, wenn wir im Hellen fahren wollen. Sollte sich einrichten lassen.
> 
> Sollten zwischen 2,5 und 3 Stunden rechnen bis aufs Weinbiet, geht eben immer ein Stück hoch und dann wieder runter.Macht aber echt Laune. Runter kommt man dann ja schnel über blau-weiß oder grüner Punkt, wobei ich gern über die Wolfsburg fahren würde, ist immerhin auch teil der Rennstrecke.


----------



## Elias1002 (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Problem ist, das ich um 22.00 uhr auf Nachtschicht muss! Wo wäre der Treffpunkt in Neustadt falls ich mit dem Auto komme?

Es wird meine erste Tour mit euch sein, muss man an was spezielles denken! Und wie sieht es mit Kondition und so aus, ist es übermässig anstrengend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (19. Juli 2011)

Elias1002 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, das ich um 22.00 uhr auf Nachtschicht muss! Wo wäre der Treffpunkt in Neustadt falls ich mit dem Auto komme?
> 
> Es wird meine erste Tour mit euch sein, muss man an was spezielles denken! Und wie sieht es mit Kondition und so aus, ist es übermässig anstrengend?



Ich würde sagen auch vor dem Bahnhof. 

Will Dir jetzt keine Angst machen aber die Strecke ist sowohl konditionell als auch technisch anspruchsvoll. Aber wie gesagt, geht eigentlich immer Richtung Weinbiet, Umdrehen, Abkürzen jederzeit möglich. Nur solltest Du technisch Fahren können, wenn die Wettervorhersage eintrifft dann ist es zusätzlich noch rutschig.


----------



## Elias1002 (19. Juli 2011)

Hört sich ja heftig an, ich glaub des ist dann wohl nichts für mich! Bin noch nie in den Bergen gefahren und wollt eigentlich mal reinschnuppern! Bin zwar körperlich fit aber was meine technische Finesse auf dem Bike angeht, na solala!

Falls ich dabei wäre 18.00 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Neustadt?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juli 2011)

Genau, um 18:00 in NW vor dem HBf.

Will Dir auch keine Angst machen, aber wenn Du noch nie Mountainbiken warst, wird das sicher schwierig werden. Wir machen gelegentlich auch Einsteigertouren. Wahrscheinlich wäre es besser da mal mit zu fahren. Ich schreibe das dann ins Forum rein. Du kannst auch morgen gerne kommen und es probieren, solltest dann aber darauf eingestellt sein evtl. alleine wieder Richtung NW zu fahren.

Was anderes: Wem soll ich denn eine Lampe mitbringen?


----------



## Elias1002 (19. Juli 2011)

Ok danke ich werde drüber nachdenken!


----------



## pfalzbube (20. Juli 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Genau, um 18:00 in NW vor dem HBf.
> 
> Will Dir auch keine Angst machen, aber wenn Du noch nie Mountainbiken warst, wird das sicher schwierig werden. Wir machen gelegentlich auch Einsteigertouren. Wahrscheinlich wäre es besser da mal mit zu fahren. Ich schreibe das dann ins Forum rein. Du kannst auch morgen gerne kommen und es probieren, solltest dann aber darauf eingestellt sein evtl. alleine wieder Richtung NW zu fahren.
> 
> Was anderes: Wem soll ich denn eine Lampe mitbringen?



Brauchen wir die? Kann meine Sigma Karma mitnehmen für den Notfall muss aber auch gestehen dass ich gar nicht weiß, ab wann es grenzwertig wird im Wald mit dem Licht....


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juli 2011)

Sonnenuntergan ist 21:22

Ich schätze mal, dass es ab 21:00 dann rapide bergab geht. Wenn wir kurz nach 9 unten sind brauchen wir keine.


----------



## cougar1982 (20. Juli 2011)

beim aktuellen wetter wird es ab 20:45 schlecht ohne licht.
@tommy also wenn du uns zur sicherheit 2 lampen mitbringen kannst ist das echt gut. weil meine liegt noch in limburgerhof und der akku ist vermutlich nicht voll.


----------



## pfalzbube (21. Juli 2011)

War schön gestern, auch wenns ein wenig nass war.Sorry für die 2 Zwangspausen, normalerweise bin ich zuverlässiger 

Vielleicht klappts mal wieder mit ner Tour.

Oliver


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Juli 2011)

ja hat wieder mal richtig spaß gemacht. vielen dank für deine führung.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Juli 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Sorry für die 2 Zwangspausen, normalerweise bin ich zuverlässiger


Sorry für die eine Zwangspause, normalerweise bin ich fitter 



cougar1982 schrieb:


> ja hat wieder mal richtig spaß gemacht. vielen dank für deine führung.


Genau, war schön mal hinterher zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. Juli 2011)

*Tour am Samstag, 23.6., 10:00*

Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so viel Zeit habe und es vernünftiger wäre am Samstag nicht zu fahren... egal...

Wer wäre denn am Samstag dabei? Zur Wahl stehen:

-> Techniktour
-> Einsteigertour
-> "Normale" Tour

Mir prinzipiell egal. Also gebt Bescheid!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (22. Juli 2011)

Bin ab morgen im Urlaub.

Sven - viel Spass!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juli 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Bin ab morgen im Urlaub.
> 
> Sven - viel Spass!



Na dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß. Wo geht's denn hin? Vielleicht klappt's ja danach mal wieder.

Da ich ein wenig am kränkeln bin, sowieso einiges zu tun habe, ich nur von Leuten weiß, die nicht da sind und sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat:

*Morgen ist keine Tour*
Vielleicht geh' ich morgen abend noch ein wenig oder so. Falls jemand noch Lust hat (außer morgen vormittag) kann er sich ja melden. Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch was machen...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Rider78 (22. Juli 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Kann mir "Rider" noch kurz die Daten von gestern geben. Distanz und HM? Übrigens sind die Serpentinen nicht mehr ganz so zugewchsen. Für einen blutigen Arm und einige Striemen hats trotzdem gereicht, die Schmerzen waren es aber wert.....



Sorry für die verspätete Rückmeldung. Ich war die ganze Woche über beruflich in Action. Mein GPS hat bei der Tour über die Marathon-Teilstrecke 34,9 km und 932 Hm aufgezeichnet. Die Rückfahrt über das Kopfsteinpflaster mit Kette rechts war einfach nur genial. Ich habe Dich in der Stadt auch noch vorbeifahren gesehen. Bei einer meiner nächsten Touren muß ich auch unbedingt mal die Abfahrt über die Serpentienen an der Wolfsburg ausprobieren. 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes WE...


----------



## Elias1002 (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn am mittwoch, wieder ne Einsteigertour ist wär ich dabei!


Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende Meiik


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2011)

Elias1002 schrieb:


> Wenn am mittwoch, wieder ne Einsteigertour ist wär ich dabei!
> 
> 
> Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende Meiik



Mittwoch ist eher eine Ausnahme. Normalerweise kann ich da nicht. Die nächste Einsteigertour muss man mal schauen...

Nächsten Samstag kann ich übrigens nicht. Da wird mein Kleiner 1. Von mir aus ist da also keine Tour.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Nomok (1. August 2011)

hi wenn was zwischen dem 11.8-14.8 wäre, wurde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Habe endlich mal wieder WE frei. Urlaubszeit im Betrieb ist rum und muss net immer einspringen wenn Kollegen Krank sind ^^


----------



## pfalzbube (2. August 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, mit welcher Karte man ab Besten rund ums Weinbiet und der Kalmit unterwegs ist ?

Welcher Maßstab ist zu empfehlen ?

Danke, Oliver


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2011)

1:25.000. Wanderkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (2. August 2011)

Nomok schrieb:


> hi wenn was zwischen dem 11.8-14.8 wäre, wurde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Habe endlich mal wieder WE frei. Urlaubszeit im Betrieb ist rum und muss net immer einspringen wenn Kollegen Krank sind ^^



An dem WE ist Sigma-Rennen in NW. Da fahren ein paar von uns mit, von daher wird da keine normale Tour sein.



Kelme schrieb:


> 1:25.000. Wanderkarte.


Genau, oder online finde ich die Karten von outdooractive.com super.
Für's Apfel-Handy haben die auch 'ne App. Für Android kann man das über einen kleinen Umweg auch nutzen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (2. August 2011)

ich habe diese karte http://www.amazon.de/Neustadt-Weinstra%C3%9Fe-Maikammer-Edenkoben-Landau/dp/3896372858/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312292982&sr=8-1

ich finde die karte sehr gut. hab die im ort beim buchladen fÃ¼r 5,90â¬ gekauft. ich werde mir auch bei gelegenheit die vortsetzung naoch oben noch kaufen.


diesen sonntag mÃ¶chte ich mal wieder weiter/hÃ¶her/lÃ¤nger fahren. die idee war von neustadt nach anweiler zu fahren. je nach zeit sogar weiter oder wieder zurÃ¼ck. ich wÃ¼rde eigentlich schon ganz gerne um die 60km fahren. wenn jemand interesse hat kann er sich melden. aber bitte keine anfÃ¤nger auf dieser tour.


----------



## pfalzbube (2. August 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> diesen sonntag möchte ich mal wieder weiter/höher/länger fahren. die idee war von neustadt nach anweiler zu fahren. je nach zeit sogar weiter oder wieder zurück. ich würde eigentlich schon ganz gerne um die 60km fahren. wenn jemand interesse hat kann er sich melden. aber bitte keine anfänger auf dieser tour.



Danke mal für die Tipps mit den Karten, werde mir mal eine zulegen. Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht, sonst wäre ich gerne mal wieder mit Dir gefahren. Neustadt ist fraglich, habe gerade ein wenig Probleme mit dem Rücken. Eventuell will ich den MTB MArathon Naturpark Pfälzerwald fahren.

Oliver


----------



## Florian.R (5. August 2011)

Hi Leute,
wie siehts denn morgen aus, hat jemand eine Tour geplant? Ich wäre sehr interessiert daran, die Strecke vom MTB-Marathon mal zu fahren, falls wer die kennt und Lust hat 
Gruß Florian


----------



## pfalzbube (5. August 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wie siehts denn morgen aus, hat jemand eine Tour geplant? Ich wäre sehr interessiert daran, die Strecke vom MTB-Marathon mal zu fahren, falls wer die kennt und Lust hat
> Gruß Florian



Wollte vielleicht auch noch mal ne Runde drehen. Wie gut fährst Du technisch und konditionell? Wollte mal annähernd Renngeschwindigkeit fahren um zu sehen ob ich an den Start gehen kann.


----------



## Frank_Philip (5. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Wollte vielleicht auch noch mal ne Runde drehen. Wie gut fährst Du technisch und konditionell? Wollte mal annähernd Renngeschwindigkeit fahren um zu sehen ob ich an den Start gehen kann.



ich wär eventuell mit dabei. Uhrzeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (5. August 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> ich wär eventuell mit dabei. Uhrzeit ?



Hallo Frank, So ne Renngeschwindigkeit wollte ich nicht fahren   Vielleicht 14 Uhr?


----------



## Frank_Philip (5. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, So ne Renngeschwindigkeit wollte ich nicht fahren   Vielleicht 14 Uhr?



Renngeschwindigkeit ist Renngeschwindigkeit, oder ?! kannst Du auch schon so gegen 1300Uhr ?! Wolltest Du komplett abfahren ?


----------



## pfalzbube (5. August 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Renngeschwindigkeit ist Renngeschwindigkeit, oder ?! kannst Du auch schon so gegen 1300Uhr ?! Wolltest Du komplett abfahren ?



Muss ich mit der Regierung klären,  habe noch ein wenig Gartenarbeit. Ich kenne nur die Strecke bis zum Weinbiet aus dem Kopf, dann könnte man noch direkt an die Wolfsburg, sind dann so 40km. 
Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, dann gibts jetzt anch de Start noch ne Schleife über den Sonnenweg,um das Feld auseinanderzuziehen.


----------



## tommybgoode (5. August 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wie siehts denn morgen aus, hat jemand eine Tour geplant? Ich wäre sehr interessiert daran, die Strecke vom MTB-Marathon mal zu fahren, falls wer die kennt und Lust hat
> Gruß Florian



Ich hab die Woche gar nichts geschreiben zum WE. Schande über mich...

*Morgen, also Samstag, ist ganz normal Tour um 10:00*
Weinbiet können wir von mir aus gerne machen. Ansonsten auch was anderes. Schau mer mal. Von mir aus kein Renntempo


----------



## tommybgoode (9. August 2011)

*Tour am Samstag: Nö,*

dafür aber:

*Sigma Radspocht am Sonntag*
siehe auch unter http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/

ein paar von uns fahren da ja mit. Deshalb ist am Samstag auch keine Tour. Eigentlich wollte ich auch unter der Woche mal fahren. Aber da ich leider (schon wieder) erkältet bin wird das wohl nix. Fahren werde ich am Sonntag aber auf alle Fälle. Wird für mich halt wohl eher 'ne nette Tour.

Ich würde vorschlagen wir fahren mit dem Zug. Zeit muss man noch ausmachen. Auf den langsamsten (also mich ) muss man dann halt warten und kann den Flüssigkeitshaushalt dann im Ziel bis dahin ausgleichen. (Oder man fährt halt nochmal 'ne Runde)

Also wie schaut's aus?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (10. August 2011)

Wollte eventuell am Sonntag spontan fahren und mich morgens nachmelden, habe aber seit Sonntag Bauchschmerzen und gehe noch mal zum Doc. Bin eventuell so auf der Strecke unterwegs oder an den Schlüsselstellen zum Anfeuern.

Oliver


----------



## cougar1982 (10. August 2011)

sonntag mit dem zug fahren ist eigentlich ne gute idee. muß nochmal schauen wie wir das machen.

ich hoffe ich kann sonntag mitfahren. hab mir am am wochenende die schulter leicht zerstört. freitag werde ich mal versuchen ob ich fahren kann.


----------



## pfalzbube (10. August 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> sonntag mit dem zug fahren ist eigentlich ne gute idee. muß nochmal schauen wie wir das machen.
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann sonntag mitfahren. hab mir am am wochenende die schulter leicht zerstört. freitag werde ich mal versuchen ob ich fahren kann.



Dann gute Besserung. Wenn Du nicht fahren kannst könnte ich ja dann für Dich starten(sofern grünes Licht vom Arzt) aber hoffen wir mal dass es nicht so weit kommt.


----------



## Florian.R (10. August 2011)

Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung. Unser Rennen startet ja um 9:15, also könnten wir um 8:04 oder 8:27 in Speyer Nord-West losfahren, oder? Hab keine Ahnung, wie viel Zeit man vor dem Rennen braucht, aber ich würde gerne so spät wie möglich fahren, wie siehts bei euch aus?
P.S.: Vielen Dank für die Führung am Samstag Oliver


----------



## pfalzbube (10. August 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> P.S.: Vielen Dank für die Führung am Samstag Oliver



Gern geschehen. Danke für den Schlauch. Denke obwohl es nur 2/3 der Strecke waren war es ein guter Test. Ab dem Weinbiet zieht es sich irgendwie ein wenig aber lasst Euch überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (10. August 2011)

Ich könnte noch einen Startplatz für die Mittelstrecke vermitteln wenn Ihr jemanden wisst der spontan starten will..


----------



## cougar1982 (11. August 2011)

heute bin ich mal 15km mit dem rennrad zur arbeit gefahren. gut ist anders, aber ich werde es sonntag auf jeden fall versuchen.

wir fahren mit dem auto und sind auch recht früh da. bis die startunterlagen eingesammelt sind und jeder nochmal auf dem topf war ist ruck zuck ne halbe stunde rum. dann noch warmfahren.........

ich denke wir werden gegen 8 dort sein.


----------



## cougar1982 (12. August 2011)

ich hab noch ein paar bilder. ist zwar nicht auf der gegend aber ich stelle es mal hier rein.




auf dem einen berg gab es ein gipfelbuch und einen stempel  . hab dann auch mal gleich gestempelt 



einfach mal abhängen


----------



## tommybgoode (13. August 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> sonntag mit dem zug fahren ist eigentlich ne gute idee. muß nochmal schauen wie wir das machen.
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann sonntag mitfahren. hab mir am am wochenende die schulter leicht zerstört. freitag werde ich mal versuchen ob ich fahren kann.



Musst mir morgen mal erzählen was passiert ist. Bin die Woche kaum zum Antworten im Forum gekommen. Irgendwann wird alles besser...



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Wollte eventuell am Sonntag spontan fahren und mich morgens nachmelden, habe aber seit Sonntag Bauchschmerzen und gehe noch mal zum Doc. Bin eventuell so auf der Strecke unterwegs oder an den Schlüsselstellen zum Anfeuern.
> 
> Oliver



Wir können dann ja mit Thomas zusammen eine Krankenwertung bekommen. Meine Erkältung ist zwar schon wieder fast weg, aber fit bin ich nicht wirklich.



Florian.R schrieb:


> Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung. Unser Rennen startet ja um 9:15, also könnten wir um 8:04 oder 8:27 in Speyer Nord-West losfahren, oder? Hab keine Ahnung, wie viel Zeit man vor dem Rennen braucht, aber ich würde gerne so spät wie möglich fahren, wie siehts bei euch aus?
> P.S.: Vielen Dank für die Führung am Samstag Oliver



Damit das fix ist: wir fahren um 8:04 ab Speyer Nordwest. Wahrscheinlich nur Florian, Andreas und ich. Der Rest kommt wohl mit dem Auto. Wenn jemand noch mitfahren will. Einfach vorbeikommen.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich hab noch ein paar bilder...



Sehr schön. Wo war das denn?


----------



## cougar1982 (14. August 2011)

das war dort. nur noch ein paar meter höher auf dem gipfel


----------



## tommybgoode (15. August 2011)

Und weiter geht's:

Nächste Tour mal wieder ganz normal am Samstag, 20.8. um 10:00

Andreas und ich sind schon mal dabei. Wer noch?

Außerdem: Am 3.9. ist Klapprad Cup. Da möchte ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein. Wer hat denn noch Lust?
Thomas hat auch überlegt, da er noch kein Klapprad hat, evtl. eine normale Tour dorthin zu machen und dann halt als Zuschauer dort zu sein. Auch eine Option. Aber ich werde auf alle Fälle mit dem kleinen Singlespeeder hoch.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## coffer (16. August 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> . Aber ich werde auf alle Fälle mit dem kleinen Singlespeeder hoch.




Bin am Samstag beim MTB-Park Marathon.....das nächste mal.

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2011)

Hab' gerade mit Thomas und Kathrin telefoniert und ausgemacht:

Am 28.8., also übernächstes WE werden wir beim Biebergrund Bike Marathon mitmachen. Nähere Infos findet man unter http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

Das Wichtigste:

Start für die Mittelstrecke ist um 9:15. Da wir ca. 160km mit dem Auto fahren müssen heißt das: Früh aufstehen

Die Strecke soll aber ganz schön sein. Startgebühr ist 35,- und dafür bekommt man sogar ein Trikot, das in den letzten Jahren laut Kathrin wohl immer gut ausgeschaut hat. Falls nicht, schlagt nicht mich 
Anmeldeschluss ist der 21.8. Nachmeldungen vor Ort sind möglich, aber dann gibt's evtl. kein Trikot.

Das bedeutet auch, dass am Samstag, dem 27.8. dann keine Tour sein wird.

Also, hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust?


----------



## cougar1982 (22. August 2011)

wir sind wieder aus dem urlaub zurück. ich werd mal bei gelegenheit ein paar bilder ins netz werfen. war ein echt guter urlaub. gestern hab ich mal die bilder vom sigma marathon angeschaut siehe da ich bin ja bei den bestof auch zu sehen.  mein vorderreifen passt mal wieder garnicht zum rest des outfits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (23. August 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's:
> 
> Nächste Tour mal wieder ganz normal am Samstag, 20.8. um 10:00
> 
> ...



Hallo,

war 10 Tage im Krankenhaus (Blinddarmdurchbruch) und muss die nächsten Wochen langsam machen. Klapprad-Cup bin ich schon angemeldet als "Sir Robin the Brave" fällt aber aus obigen Gründen aus. Wenn jemand ca. nen 15er/16er Schnitt zusammenbekommt auf die Kalmit kann er mein Rad und Startplatz haben, ansonsten ist die Übersetzung wohl ein wenig zu heftig oder er schraubt sich ein größeres Singlespeedritzel drauf.
Während des Sigma Marathon lag ich das zweite Mal unterm Messer, wie wars denn ?

Oliver


----------



## roischiffer (23. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war 10 Tage im Krankenhaus (Blinddarmdurchbruch) und muss die nächsten Wochen langsam machen
> ...



Rasche Erholung & gute Besserung


----------



## pfalzbube (23. August 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Rasche Erholung & gute Besserung



Danke, wird dieses Jahr dann nichts mit er RTF in Dudenhofen. Kannst aber gerne den Kalli66 fragen, der will zumindest die RTF in Speyer fahren,.


----------



## roischiffer (23. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Danke, wird dieses Jahr dann nichts mit er RTF in Dudenhofen.


Für das Wochenende habe ich mir schon VTT in Wissembourg vorgemerkt.
Aber dich scheints ja richtig heftig erwischt zu haben, sind ja immerhin noch 4,5 Wochen bis dahin.



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Kannst aber gerne den Kalli66 fragen, der will zumindest die RTF in Speyer fahren,.


Speyer am 18.9. werde ich dann eher kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## rmfausi (23. August 2011)

Sorry, wann ist nochmal die VTT in Weissenburg?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## roischiffer (24. August 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sorry, wann ist nochmal die VTT in Weissenburg?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Sonntag, 25. September

http://www.ot-wissembourg.fr/site/index.php/de/weiter/veranstaltungen-sept


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (24. August 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Für das Wochenende habe ich mir schon VTT in Wissembourg vorgemerkt.
> Aber dich scheints ja richtig heftig erwischt zu haben, sind ja immerhin noch 4,5 Wochen bis dahin.



Wenns gut läuft dann rolle ich in 4.5 Wochen wieder am Rheindamm entlang, ich soll aber 3 Monate ohne Kraft fahren wegen Gefahr des Narbenbruchs , also alles wo man viel Kraft braucht meiden und bei meiner Fahrweise heißt das , dass ich im September gleich mit Wintertraining nafangen kann.....


----------



## cougar1982 (25. August 2011)

@ *pfalzbube* erstmal gute besserung. der siegma marathon war richtig gut. 
wenn das klapprad noch zu haben ist und es keiner will nehm ich es gerne. es ist zwar nicht ganz sicher ob ich an dem tag frei habe, aber es sieht momentan gut aus. den 15er schnitt sollte ich irgendwie hinbekommen. 

edit: ich hab noch ein paar bilder von letzter woche. in meiner galerie sind noch mehr.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war 10 Tage im Krankenhaus (Blinddarmdurchbruch) und muss die nächsten Wochen langsam machen. Klapprad-Cup bin ich schon angemeldet als "Sir Robin the Brave" fällt aber aus obigen Gründen aus. Wenn jemand ca. nen 15er/16er Schnitt zusammenbekommt auf die Kalmit kann er mein Rad und Startplatz haben, ansonsten ist die Übersetzung wohl ein wenig zu heftig oder er schraubt sich ein größeres Singlespeedritzel drauf.
> Während des Sigma Marathon lag ich das zweite Mal unterm Messer, wie wars denn ?
> ...



Auch von mir gute Besserung. Im Moment besteht der Thread hier ja fast nur aus Genesungswünschen. Krankes Volk hier
Sigma fand ich auch gut. Vom technischen Anspruch und vom Starterfeld ist das Niveau hier ganz schön hoch für einen Jedermann-Marathon. Die Ziele für's nächste Jahr sind schon gesetzt. Der Sommer ist ja Rad-technisch nicht so gelaufen wie ich eigentlich wollte...



cougar1982 schrieb:


> wenn das klapprad noch zu haben ist und es keiner will nehm ich es gerne. es ist zwar nicht ganz sicher ob ich an dem tag frei habe, aber es sieht momentan gut aus. den 15er schnitt sollte ich irgendwie hinbekommen.


Wäre cool, wenn das klappt. 15er Schnitt ist zwar schon recht stramm, aber ansonsten tritt man halt ein wenig schwerer. Ich hab' bei mir auch noch die Originalübersetzung drauf. 

Schöne Gegend wo ihr wart. Ich denke ich werde von Jahr zu Jahr auch immer etwas mehr Zeit für so was haben. Andreas hat auch z.B. schon eine Fahrt nach Belgien vorgeschlagen. Im Vergleich zu dort leben wir hier wohl im absoluten Bike-Entwicklungsland. Irgendwas mehrtägiges sollte nächstes Jahr doch machbar sein...

Ansonsten, damit es nochmal fett da steht und jedem klar ist:

*Diesen Samstag keine Tour. Dafür aber Sonntag in aller Frühe Abfahrt nach Roßbach.*
Bis jetzt sind wir zu viert. Falls noch jemand mit möchte einfach melden. Alles weitere steht ja auch schon ein paar Beiträge vorher da.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (26. August 2011)

@cougar1982
ist das dein epic auf dem Bild?

Sven - ist eigentlich was am Samstag?


----------



## cougar1982 (26. August 2011)

ja das ist ein epic, aber ein 29er. war ein testrad das ich für einen tag hatte. bei meiner größe funktioniert das 29er richtig gut. nur die reifen taugen nichts aber das ist ja schnell geändert.

ich möchte mir auch irgendwann so eins zulegen dafür nehme ich noch spenden an


----------



## Florian.R (26. August 2011)

Hi,
ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht, aber hätte denn jemand Interesse  daran, morgen fahren zu gehen? Zeit ist egal, am liebsten morgens 
Und Gute Besserung Oliver!
Gruß Florian


----------



## coffer (26. August 2011)

Ich hab vor morgen zu fahren. Ich werde so gegen 11.00-12.00 in Edenkoben meine Runde drehen.

Sven - wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## roischiffer (27. August 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


>



 Das sind ja bestimmt 2Kg Krausse Glucke & völlig ohne Fraß & Dreck


----------



## pfalzbube (27. August 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ja das ist ein epic, aber ein 29er. war ein testrad das ich für einen tag hatte. bei meiner größe funktioniert das 29er richtig gut. nur die reifen taugen nichts aber das ist ja schnell geändert.
> 
> ich möchte mir auch irgendwann so eins zulegen dafür nehme ich noch spenden an



Mir gefallen die neuen EPICs irgendwie nicht aber das ist Geschmackssache. Denke wenn ich was Neues bräuchte dann wärs ein NICOLAI 

@Alle: Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Habe jetzt mal die Ergebnisse vom Sigma angeschaut. Wart ja gut unterwegs, wobei es mir schwerfällt abzuschätzen wie viel Zeit die neue Extrarunde in Anspruch nimmt bevor es in den Wald geht.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal die Ergebnisse vom Sigma angeschaut. Wart ja gut unterwegs, wobei es mir schwerfällt abzuschätzen wie viel Zeit die neue Extrarunde in Anspruch nimmt bevor es in den Wald geht.



Mein Ergebnis ist zum Glück nicht erschienen, weil da irgendwas mit der Zeitmessung oder so schief gegangen ist. Naja, ich weiß ja wie langsam ich war 

Am WE in Roßbach war's echt gut. Schöne Schlammschlacht. Auch dort hab' ich mein Ergebnis so gestaltet, dass ich mich da nächstes Jahr noch gut verbessern kann... 1700 Hm mit teilweise recht heftigem Schlamm war auch nicht ganz ohne.
Gleich mal zum nächsten WE:

*Nächsten Samstag schon wieder keine "normale" Tour.
Dafür aber Singlespeed auf kleinen Rädern.* 

Wie wir das mit Abfahrt etc. machen schauen wir mal, wenn klar ist wer mitfährt. Thomas, Du hast einen Auftrag ;-)
Wer noch zum Zuschauen mit will, ist natürlich gerne auch ohne Klapprad willkommen. Noch lieber natürlich mit 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (30. August 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis ist zum Glück nicht erschienen, weil da irgendwas mit der Zeitmessung oder so schief gegangen ist. Naja, ich weiß ja wie langsam ich war
> 
> 
> *Nächsten Samstag schon wieder keine "normale" Tour.
> ...



Ich wollte zuschauen, immerhin ist wohl mein Rad am Start. Meins hat ne vernünftige Mini-V-Brake vorne und ich bin vor Jahren auch mangels Chaffeur nach dem Rennen abgefahren. Nach 1-2 Blicken aufs Scharnier habe ich dann aber ein wenig langsamer gemacht, das war mir nicht so geheuer. Ich könnte dann wohl jemanden mit nach unten nehmen.


----------



## lomo (30. August 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Ich wollte zuschauen, immerhin ist wohl mein Rad am Start. Meins hat ne vernünftige Mini-V-Brake vorne und ich bin vor Jahren auch mangels Chaffeur nach dem Rennen abgefahren. Nach 1-2 Blicken aufs Scharnier habe ich dann aber ein wenig langsamer gemacht, das war mir nicht so geheuer. Ich könnte dann wohl jemanden mit nach unten nehmen.



Keine Angst, laut HP des Veranstalters gibt es einen *Shuttle* ... *bergab* (ist wohl ein Novum an der Kalmit!  )


----------



## pfalzbube (30. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Keine Angst, laut HP des Veranstalters gibt es einen *Shuttle* ... *bergab* (ist wohl ein Novum an der Kalmit!  )



Ja, aber erst ab 18 Uhr wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, also nach Siegerehrung und den beiden Bands und Filmvorführung. Weiß nicht, ob sich das jeder antun will ....


----------



## Chameleon_fred (31. August 2011)

hat noch wer ein klappi über? mit meinem gechoppten bike wird das nichts.....


----------



## tommybgoode (3. September 2011)

@Oliver: Wahrscheinlich weißt Du das schon, aber wir werden heute doch nicht am Start sein Thomas muss arbeiten, Kathrin ist auch nicht dabei, Peter wollte evtl. mit, schafft's aber auch nicht und ich gehe dann halt bei meiner holden Tennis schauen. Die steht heute bei den Vereinsmeisterschaften im Finale.

Nächste Termine schon mal:

*Samstag, 10.9., 10:00 "normale" Tour*

*Samstag, 17.9., 10:00 Einsteigertour*

Wie immer Abfahrt am Bahnhof Speyer-Nordwest.
Weiß schon wer, wann er dabei ist?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (3. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Weiß schon wer, wann er dabei ist?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Ich denke, ich werde bei beiden Termine mit bei sein

Sven


----------



## pfalzbube (3. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @Oliver: Wahrscheinlich weißt Du das schon, aber wir werden heute doch nicht am Start sein Thomas muss arbeiten, Kathrin ist auch nicht dabei, Peter wollte evtl. mit, schafft's aber auch nicht und ich gehe dann halt bei meiner holden Tennis schauen. Gruß, Tom



Schade, komme gerade vom KKC, war wieder sehr lustig auch wenn das Zuschauen schon schmerzt. Dafür habe ich viele Bilder gemacht. Wird immer größer, war das reinste Verkehrschaos am Start und an der Kuppe.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

MTB wird dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr aber wenn jemand mal Lust auf ne lockere Rennrad-RUnde hat für die Kondition dann wäre es schön wenns klappt.

Oliver


----------



## tommybgoode (3. September 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde bei beiden Termine mit bei sein
> 
> Sven



OK, super. Lange ist's her 



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


Dito!!!


pfalzbube schrieb:


> MTB wird dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr aber wenn jemand mal Lust auf ne  lockere Rennrad-RUnde hat für die Kondition dann wäre es schön wenns  klappt.
> 
> Oliver


Wegen Deiner OP? Mit dem Rennrad war ich sogar wieder ein klein wenig unterwegs. Wenn Du Lust hast: Donnerstag 17:30, Treffpunkt an der Bäckerei im Welfenweg in Speyer. Sicherheitshalber vorher mal kurz nachfragen wäre nicht schlecht, aber theoretisch ist das ein regelmäßiger Termin.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (4. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> OK, super. Lange ist's her
> 
> 
> Dito!!!
> ...



Ja, darf den Rest des Jahres nicht mit Kraft fahren wegen der Narbe und da ist MTB fahren (außer vielleicht im Dudenhofener Wald) nicht das richtige. Das mit Donnerstag merke ich mir, habe ja auch ein Rennrad mit Lichtanlage für Nachtfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. September 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Schade, komme gerade vom KKC, war wieder sehr lustig auch wenn das Zuschauen schon schmerzt. Dafür habe ich viele Bilder gemacht. Wird immer größer, war das reinste Verkehrschaos am Start und an der Kuppe.
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.
> ...



Nächstes Jahr als Teilnehmer?


----------



## pfalzbube (4. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr als Teilnehmer?



Ja, war schon 3 Mal dabei (2010, 2008, 2007, eigentlich immer seit ich ein Klapprad habe wenn ich nicht verletzt, auf der Eurobike oder in Urlaub bin). 
Ergebnisse sind Online, kann leider die Zeiten nicht einschätzen, da es zum ersten Mal bis zum Gipfel ging, dass die 19:xx von Ch. Fuhrbach schnell sind ist mir abr bewusst ...


----------



## tommybgoode (4. September 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Ja, war schon 3 Mal dabei (2010, 2008, 2007, eigentlich immer seit ich ein Klapprad habe wenn ich nicht verletzt, auf der Eurobike oder in Urlaub bin).
> Ergebnisse sind Online, kann leider die Zeiten nicht einschätzen, da es zum ersten Mal bis zum Gipfel ging, dass die 19:xx von Ch. Fuhrbach schnell sind ist mir abr bewusst ...


Zeiten beim Klappradcup spielen ja auch wirklich keine Rolle. Und der Christoph Fuhrbach spielt halt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Der fährt die Zeit ja auch mit Birkenstock, Badeschlappen oder sonst irgendwie. ( http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gren...tocks-und-baby-brei-zum-rekord--31937762.html )


----------



## pfalzbube (4. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Zeiten beim Klappradcup spielen ja auch wirklich keine Rolle. Und der Christoph Fuhrbach spielt halt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Der fährt die Zeit ja auch mit Birkenstock, Badeschlappen oder sonst irgendwie. ( http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gren...tocks-und-baby-brei-zum-rekord--31937762.html )



Habe gerade mal die DVD vom letzten Jahr (O'klappt is) angeschaut, kann sie gerne versuchen zu brennen oder weiterzugeben wenn Ihr da sonst nicht drankommt.


----------



## Fell (4. September 2011)

War auch als Zuschauer mit meiner Frau beim KKC! War für mich Premiere, hatte das nur hier zufällig gelesen. Das war ja echt sau lustig! Meine Frau war ebenfalls richtig begeistert!  Habe mir vorgenommen das nächste mal als Teilnehmer zu starten. Brauche jetzt nur noch nen Klappi ...


----------



## tommybgoode (4. September 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal die DVD vom letzten Jahr (O'klappt is) angeschaut, kann sie gerne versuchen zu brennen oder weiterzugeben wenn Ihr da sonst nicht drankommt.



Hab' ich sogar auch noch irgendwo rumliegen. War letztes Jahr auch dabei, hab' die DVD aber ehrlich gesagt nie angeschaut.
Dafür wurde ich berühmt und war in der Rheinpfalz als Kuh abgelichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (5. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hab' ich sogar auch noch irgendwo rumliegen. War letztes Jahr auch dabei, hab' die DVD aber ehrlich gesagt nie angeschaut.
> Dafür wurde ich berühmt und war in der Rheinpfalz als Kuh abgelichtet



Hab  Dich auf dem Video sogar als Kuh erkannt 

Für mich war dieses Jahr Kermit der Gewinner, von Kopf bis Fuß im Kostüm und mit grünen Taucherflossen an den Füßen...


----------



## lomo (5. September 2011)

Fish & Chips war genial ....


----------



## pfalzbube (5. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Fish & Chips war genial ....



Bist Du mitgefahren  ???


----------



## lomo (5. September 2011)

Jep ....
... inkognito


----------



## tommybgoode (6. September 2011)

Und nochmal Termine, damit man schön planen kann 

* Samstag, 24.9., 10:00 "normale" Tour*
und
* Samstag, 1.10., abends, Haiselscher*
Genaue Uhrzeit, Strecke etc. ist alles noch offen. Aber rauskommen werden wir in Neustadt am Hbf, wo zufälligerweise gerade dann die Haiselscher stehen dürften, die auch zufälligerweise Erfrischungsgetränke vorrätig haben dürften. Lampen habe ich ja noch. Wer zuerst hier ruft, ...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (6. September 2011)

10.9. sind wir dabei 
17.9. ist die Kathrin dabei. ich muß arbeiten.
24.9. sind wir dann wieder beide dabei.
und am 1.10. sind wir auch dabei und brauchen eine lampe.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. September 2011)

, Lampe ist reserviert.


----------



## coffer (9. September 2011)

So,
ich bin morgen mit dabei! Wo geht es denn hin?

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (9. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> , Lampe ist reserviert.


Es sind aber noch Lampen da. Also da kann ruhig noch jemand ohne Lampe mit.



coffer schrieb:


> So,
> ich bin morgen mit dabei! Wo geht es denn hin?
> 
> Sven


Hab' ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Hast Du einen Wunsch?
Ansonsten wären z.B. zwei Alternativen:
- von Deidesheim mit ein paar Schlenkern über Stabenberg und Weinbiet nach NW. Eine meiner Lieblingsrunden, die ich auch 'ne Weile nicht mehr gefahren bin.
- Von NW oder Lambrecht über Hellerhütte, Totenkopf, Schänzelturm zum Wasserlehrpfad. Der ist auch seit ner Weile wieder offen. Könnte meine neue Lieblingsrunde werden. Ist nur einen Tick kurz.

Oder was ganz anderes...

Falls Du mit dem Zug kommen möchtest, könntest Du evtl. auch das Ticket holen. Dann müsste man nur Start und Ziel in NW haben, da das Ticket nicht weiter geht.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (9. September 2011)

Du kannst ja beim Hüttenbrunnen hoch über St. Martin Hütte- Kalmit- St. Martin- Friedensdenkmal- Wasserlehrpfad. Ist dann so 20 km länger!

Wer hat dir eigentlich den Weg Lambrecht, Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte......gezeigt?

Sven - Lambrecht is für mich Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. September 2011)

Den Wasserlehrpfad bin ich mit Dir das erste mal gefahren. Der Rest ist etwas anders als die Tour damals. Trotzdem Danke ;-)

Kommst Du dann zum Bahnhof Speyer-Nordwest?


----------



## coffer (9. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Kommst Du dann zum Bahnhof Speyer-Nordwest?



Jawohl! Sind ja nur ein paar Meter mehr.

Sven


----------



## Krete (14. September 2011)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:

Unserem "Guido" alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Gruß aus "Verne"
Kathrin


----------



## cougar1982 (14. September 2011)

Auch ich wünsche unserem "Guido" (dem besten Pfälzerwald TomTom) alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## tommybgoode (14. September 2011)

Dankeschön 

Wusste bei Krete zuerst gar nicht wer das ist. Es gibt tatsächlich noch Menschen, die man nur unter ihren Real-Name kennt.


----------



## roischiffer (14. September 2011)

Auch von mir das Allerherzlichste zum Wiegenfeste


----------



## coffer (14. September 2011)

Alles gute Thomas !! Bis Samstag.

Sven - das wird nicht billig


----------



## Juuudy (16. September 2011)

Hey,

bleibt es diesen Samstag bei der angekündigten Einsteiger-Tour oder hat das Programm gewechselt?
Ich habe schon länger vor, mich Euch mal anzuschließen und dieses Wochenende klappt es. Wann trefft Ihr in Neustadt am Bahnhof ein?

Bis Samstag und viele Grüße, Judith


----------



## tommybgoode (16. September 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Sven - das wird nicht billig



Das befürchte ich auch. Morgen sind wohl richtig viele Leute dabei. Mal schauen wie ich irgendwie an den Hütten vorbei komme



Juuudy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bleibt es diesen Samstag bei der angekündigten Einsteiger-Tour oder hat das Programm gewechselt?
> Ich habe schon länger vor, mich Euch mal anzuschließen und dieses Wochenende klappt es. Wann trefft Ihr in Neustadt am Bahnhof ein?
> ...


Ja, morgen ist wie geplant Einsteigertour. Wir starten um 10 in Speyer Nordwest am Bahnhof. Wer will kann auch ca. 10 Minuten später in Schifferstadt zusteigen. In Neustadt sind wir morgen dann um ca. 10:30 am Hauptbahnhof. Ich nehme an die Silke, die mir gerade geschrieben hat, ist eine Freundin von Dir. Für euch wäre dann evtl. Schifferstadt ganz praktisch.

Gruß und bis morgen, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuudy (16. September 2011)

Genau, ich komme mit der Silke gemeinsam. Wir freuen uns, mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Zwar habe ich die Silke schon mit dem Pfälzer Wald bekannt gemacht, aber irgendwie werden es doch immer die gleichen Strecken. - Bis morgen im Fahrradabteil in Schifferstadt.

Judith


----------



## chrizly (16. September 2011)

Hi Tom,

also ich wäre dann morgen auch mal wieder dabei. Passt das noch mit der Fahrkarte?

Gruß Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (16. September 2011)

Find' ich gut. Klar passt das. Ansonsten: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51YYC6ZXFBL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## tommybgoode (18. September 2011)

Hi,

ist zwar eigentlich klar, aber trotzdem:

Nächste Tour nächsten Samstag, also
*24.9. Abfahrt 10:00 in Speyer-Nordwest*

Wohin hab' ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Für wen das entscheidend ist, der darf mich gerne nochmal fragen. Auf alle Fälle: schmal hoch, schmal runter. Wünsche werden auch entgegengenommen.

Sicher dabei sind bis jetzt glaube ich: Thomas, Kathrin, Ich

War übrigens 'ne nette Runde gestern. Für 'ne Einsteigertour recht homogen. Gutes Wetter, nette Trails, guter Kuchen, nur einen Platten ;-)

Gruß, Tom


----------



## unocz (19. September 2011)

hallo,
hätte interesse mitzufahren am samstag, wieviel km und wieviel hm fahrt ihr das so zusammen?

wer ist eigentlich nochmal das nette pärchen das auf optis tour dabei war?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. September 2011)

Klar, gerne. Möchtest Du dann in Speyer mit einsteigen? Oder von wo kommst Du?
Wir fahren meistens ca. 30km und ca. 800-1000Hm. Nichts wildes also für jemanden, der regelmäßig fährt.

Und die beiden waren Thomas und Kathrin alias cougar und Krete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. September 2011)

komme von landau, wäre mir also egal wo ich einsteige


----------



## cougar1982 (20. September 2011)

ja das waren wir. sind samstag auch wieder dabei.


----------



## unocz (20. September 2011)

ja cool, also wo kann man da denn jetzt einsteigen?
jemand interesse am sonntag in weissenbourg zu fahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (20. September 2011)

Kommst Du mit dem Zug oder mit dem Auto?
Nach Speyer zu fahren macht ja eigentlich keinen Sinn von LD, um dann wieder in den PW zu fahren.
Also würdest Du wohl am besten in NW dazu kommen. Aber wie gesagt die genaue Tour habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Das hängt dann auch ein wenig davon ab, ob wir wieder am Startpunkt ankommen müssen, sprich, ob Du mit dem Auto oder Zug kommen möchtest.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## unocz (20. September 2011)

ok also neustadt, ich hab keine ahnung wie ich hinfahre ob mit auto oder zug. wo ist denn euer treffpunkt?


----------



## tommybgoode (20. September 2011)

Treffpunkt ist in Speyer am Bahnhof Nordwest. Von dort fahren wir dann halt manchmal nach Lambrecht, manchmal Edenkoben, manchmal Deidesheim, oft NW... Aber wir können mal Neustadt am HBf um 10:30 festhalten.


----------



## unocz (21. September 2011)

ok 10.30 am bhf


----------



## Juuudy (21. September 2011)

Hey! 
Die Runde am Samstag hat echt Spaß gemacht. Schöne Tour mit netten Leuten. - Und leckerem Kuchen. Danke Tom!
Ich hoffe, es klappt bald wieder. Leider sind bei mir die nächsten Wochenenden böse verplant, sonst wäre ich sofort wieder dabei. 
Viele Grüße aus Neustadt, Judith


----------



## tommybgoode (21. September 2011)

Bitteschön, gerne

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2011)

@unocz: Könntest Du auch zum Böbig in NW kommen? Dann würden wir mit dem Zug weiter nach Deidesheim. Dann geht's mit dem Radl nach NW. Ist eine nette Strecke, die ich mal wieder gerne fahren würde.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krete (22. September 2011)

Gehts die "Wand" hoch?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2011)

Du meinst das kleine Stück, das bisher nur Peter fast geschafft hat? Ja  Vielleicht packts diesmal jemand...


----------



## unocz (22. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @unocz: Könntest Du auch zum Böbig in NW kommen? Dann würden wir mit dem Zug weiter nach Deidesheim. Dann geht's mit dem Radl nach NW. Ist eine nette Strecke, die ich mal wieder gerne fahren würde.
> 
> Tom




wer oder was ist böbig?
denke nicht das das ein problem ist 
steiles stück/wand klingt gut


----------



## unocz (22. September 2011)

ahhh ok wäre dann da 10:31 uhr laut db.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2011)

Das sind nur 10m, die mit Sicherheit fahrbar sind. Aber ich hab' es noch nicht gepackt.
Ich möchte vom Tempo auch eher entspannt fahren am Samstag. Ich "musste" schon drei Tage Mountainbiken die Woche ;-)


----------



## cougar1982 (23. September 2011)

für mich beginnt das wochenende schon heute und das auch mit drei tagen fahren. so muß das einfach sein.

ich will die 10m dann dieses mal schaffen. dann werd ich meinen hinterreifen mal noch tauschen damit ich auch mal wieder mit profil fahre.


----------



## unocz (24. September 2011)

war ne schöne tour und ihr seid ne wirklich sympatische truppe.
hat spaß gemacht !

gruss
unocz


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2011)

Freut mich. Man sieht sich bestimmt mal wieder...

Glückwunsch an Thomas, den Wall-Bezwinger. Nächstes mal dann mit Luft in der Gabel ;-)

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## Joshua60 (24. September 2011)

Für mich wars heute die ideale Tour !(von meinem Stunt mal abgesehen)
Danke Tom für die tolle Strecke. Die Zugfahrerei bringt ja doch entscheidende Vorteile. 
Hat mich sehr gefreut, so nette Leute kennengelernt zu haben.

Viele Grüße

Volker - gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (24. September 2011)

So,

wir sind auch wieder zurück. Ich habe heute auch mal wieder den Guido 
spielen dürfen. Ich war mit ein paar Fit****er aus dem Schwarzwald 
unterwegs. Alter bin ich fertig. Die sind ja völlig banane Ich
glaube, ich habe heute meinen Streckenrekord bei weitem überboten!

@tom
In Neustadt in den Zug eingestiegen und gleich kontrolliert worden!
Hat aber alles wunderbar geklappt, danke nochmal dafür!

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2011)

Wo wart ihr denn nun?

Bist Du nächsten Samstag auch dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (24. September 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn nun?



Lambrecht-Kaisergarten-Heller Hütte-Totenkopf Hütte-Lolosruhe-Hüttenbrunnen-St.Martin Hütte-Kalmit-St.Martin-Friedensdenkmal-Wasserlehrpfad

Nächsten Samstag habe ich leider ne Nachtschicht auf der Autobahn,
muss also mittags schlafen

Sven


----------



## Houschter (25. September 2011)

Ach ihr wart das!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. September 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Lambrecht-Kaisergarten-Heller Hütte-Totenkopf Hütte-Lolosruhe-Hüttenbrunnen-St.Martin Hütte-Kalmit-St.Martin-Friedensdenkmal-Wasserlehrpfad
> 
> Nächsten Samstag habe ich leider ne Nachtschicht auf der Autobahn,
> muss also mittags schlafen
> ...



Hört sich ja nach ner schönen Tour an.

Nächsten Samstag fahren wir abends. Bringt Dir aber leider trotzdem nix.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## rmfausi (25. September 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Lambrecht-Kaisergarten-Heller Hütte-Totenkopf Hütte-Lolosruhe-Hüttenbrunnen-St.Martin Hütte-Kalmit-St.Martin-Friedensdenkmal-Wasserlehrpfad
> 
> Sven



Wieviel KM/HM waren das?  Hört sich irgendwie viel an.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (25. September 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wieviel KM/HM waren das?  Hört sich irgendwie viel an.



Ich glaube eher, daß das in Schobbe Schorle gemessen wird.


----------



## coffer (25. September 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wieviel KM/HM waren das?  Hört sich irgendwie viel an.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Nee, war gar nicht so viel. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich keinen Tacho besitze. Meine Anhängsel sagten was von 45 km und so 1200 Hm?!
Kann das sein ? Ich denke, dass es mehr Hm sein müssten....sagen zumindest meine Waden!

Alles in allem war es eine Sehr nette Truppe. Ich oder wir hatten jede Menge Spass am Samstag.


Gruß
Sven - Ja, Schoppe waren da auch dabei!


----------



## rmfausi (26. September 2011)

@coffer
Ist doch weniger als ich angenommen hatte. Wenn Du zufällig die Runde wieder fährst würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenns recht ist.

Oder

Jemand anderes auch, natürlich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## unocz (26. September 2011)

ich hätte auch interesse


----------



## coffer (26. September 2011)

Klar, können wir gerne demnächst wiederholen.

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2011)

Zur Erinnerung nochmal:

Nächste Tour ist diesen Samstag mal abends. Ich würde mal Richtung Hohe Loog/Kalmit anvisieren. Insgesamt eher 'ne kleine Runde. Bergab dann mit netter Nacht-Aussicht vom Bergstein etc. Und schließlich landen wir dann wieder in NW bei de Haiselcher.

Der letzte Zug nach Speyer fährt dann um 23:30. Alternative wäre evtl. noch um 0:35 bis nach Schifferstadt. Und dann mit dem Radl wieder heim.

Mitfahrer bis jetzt: Kathrin, Thomas, Tom, Peter

Licht hätte ich auch noch ein oder zwei zum Verleihen.

Also noch jemand Lust?

Ach so: Wann sollen wir los? Da bin ich noch offen.


----------



## MTBMartin (28. September 2011)

Hi,

warum nicht, mal wieder ne Nachttour...
Wenn Ihr noch Lampen übrig habt wäre ich auch dabei.
Bin aktuell nur nicht so in Form, weil ich wegen Umzug kaum zum fahren gekommen bin, aber du hast ja geschrieben "ne kleine Tour"
Ich komm wie immer mim Auto nach NW.

Schreib einfach wann...ich werd da sein

LG
Martin


----------



## Krete (28. September 2011)

Hm, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, würde ich 19.00 Uhr am Samstag vorschlagen...dann dürfte ausreichend Zeit für Tour und die Haiselcher bleiben


----------



## coffer (28. September 2011)

Ach.........ihr glücklichen

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (28. September 2011)

Gut, dann machen wir das so. Abfahrt also um 19:00 Speyer-Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später in Schifferstadt oder NW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (1. Oktober 2011)

Mensch......der Speyerer Biker Club ist dieses Jahr wieder stark vertreten auf em Gäsbock Marathon Und das schon am ersten Meldetag

Sven - auch gemeldet!


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Oktober 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Mensch......der Speyerer Biker Club ist dieses Jahr wieder stark vertreten auf em Gäsbock Marathon Und das schon am ersten Meldetag
> 
> Sven - auch gemeldet!



Wollte mich auch über www.bike-pfalz.de anmelden, aber das Formular funtioniert nicht... habt Ihr ne Mail geschrieben oder ging das bei Euch?


----------



## unocz (2. Oktober 2011)

klappt leider über die hp nicht. aber hier

https://www.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=8594&lang=de&mode=1


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Wollte mich auch über www.bike-pfalz.de anmelden, aber das Formular funtioniert nicht... habt Ihr ne Mail geschrieben oder ging das bei Euch?



Ging am 01.10. einwandfrei ...


----------



## unocz (2. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ging am 01.10. einwandfrei ...



aber auch nur am 1.10 

edit sagt : geht jetzt auch wieder


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Oktober 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> aber auch nur am 1.10
> 
> edit sagt : geht jetzt auch wieder



Wer ist Edith ???

Ich probiers gleich noch mal.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Oktober 2011)

So, nach einer schönen, dunklen Tour am Samstag abend (sorry für die falsche Abzweigung  geht die Saison dann nun langsam dem Ende entgegen. Heißt also:

 Winterpause :-(

Und zwar nächsten Samstag. Zumindest für mich. Gerüchten zufolge wird das aber von ein paar Leuten missachtet werden...

Und dann heißt es wieder:

Saisonstart 

Und zwar am WE um den 15. Oktober. Einen Unterschied zu jetzt gibt es aber wirklich. Ab dann ist die Tour nicht immer stur samstags um 10:00, sondern immer nach Vereinbarung z.B. auf der Tour vorher oder halt hier im Forum. Im Frühjahr möchte ich dann wieder einen regelmäßigen Termin machen. Für's nächste Jahr habe ich auch noch ungefähr 4837348923498 Ideen. Aber dauert ja noch...

Viel Spaß nächstes WE, Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

war super die Tour am Samstag! Danke Tom.

Winterpause - nix da. Hab mir jetzt extra eine wärmere Radhose+Jacke besorgt... Nix Winterpauseweiter wird gefahren...
Bis demnächst hoffentlich...

Wo bleiben die Bilder...

LG
Martin


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Oktober 2011)

bei uns ging das anmelden ohne probleme.

die tour war eigentlich ganz nett. leider war die an- und abfahrt mit dem zug etwas "unentspannt".













ach an alle die immer der meinung sind die nachtfahrten stören die tierwelt: geht mal nachts auf die kalmit. der fuchs dort fühlt sich garnicht gestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> bei uns ging das anmelden ohne probleme ...


Zwischenruf: Weil ich den Hiweis auf "ging nicht" gelesen habe, habe ich die Protkolle und Anmeldezeiten bisherigen 152 TeilnehmerInnen (Oh Gott !) mal geprüft und kann an sich keine Lücke entdecken und man wundert sich, zu welchen Tages- und Nachtzeiten gemeldet wurde .
Jetzt ist das aber eh egal, weil es hat ja geklappt .


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Oktober 2011)

Uns hat ja leider etwas Zeit bei den Haiselcher gefehlt. Ansonsten hätten wir uns den anderen Zugfahrern anpassen können. Aber ich war da ja eh nicht mehr dabei und auf dem Feldweg Richtung Edenkoben war alles sehr entspannt. Noch nicht mal ein Fuchs


----------



## pfalzbube (5. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwischenruf: Weil ich den Hiweis auf "ging nicht" gelesen habe, habe ich die Protkolle und Anmeldezeiten bisherigen 152 TeilnehmerInnen (Oh Gott !) mal geprüft und kann an sich keine Lücke entdecken und man wundert sich, zu welchen Tages- und Nachtzeiten gemeldet wurde .
> Jetzt ist das aber eh egal, weil es hat ja geklappt .



Habe mich jetzt aber nicht auf der Liste gesehen und es sind schon 617 von 555 Startplätzen weg  Habe am WE bezahlt, eventuell ist meine Bank ein wenig langsam.


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> ... und es sind schon 617 von 555 Startplätzen weg  ...


Das war der entscheidende Hinweis. Ich hab's geändert.
Es war schlichtweg noch ein Link auf die Anmeldung 2011 vorhanden. Die ist zwar zu, aber man konnte die Starterliste sehen - aus 2011. Die für 2012 sieht (noch) freundlicher aus.


----------



## coffer (6. Oktober 2011)

So.........was geht den jetzt am Samstag..hm?

Sven


----------



## cougar1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

also bei uns wird es diese woche leider auch nix mit radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das Wetter will am Samstag auch nicht so. 
Wird dann wohl ne spontane Ausfahrt?!


----------



## Florian.R (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
also ich hätte auch Interesse an einer Tour morgen. Es soll ja wohl zumindest nicht regnen, auch wenn die Wege noch nass sind vermute ich... Wer wäre denn mit dabei?
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2011)

So, ich bin dann wieder da. Ab jetzt ist ja der Samstag-Termin nicht mehr so fix, sondern es läuft immer nach Vereinbarung. Dann fang ich mal an:

Ich würde gerne noch mal zum Flowtrail nach Stromberg. Ab November ist da ja geschlossen. D.h. wenn, dann bald.
Meine Präferenz wäre: Dieses WE eine normale Tour. Danach dann Stromberg, oder noch ein WE später.

Wer hätte denn wann Lust auf was?


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Wochenende ist Wasgau. WASGAU! LEMBERG!!


----------



## Krete (10. Oktober 2011)

Nabönd,

nach kurzer Rücksprache mit dem grad hinter mir sitzenden: Wir würden Sonntag fahren ...Samstag gibts nämlich schon ein Tour-Date....beim WASGAU 
 Los, mitan- oder nachmelden, Tom 

Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Samstag juckt mich schon. Wie sieht denn euer Zeitplan aus? Ich war ja gerade vier Tage auf dem Rad. Da sollte ich nächstes WE dann nicht sooo arg lang weg sein...


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Oktober 2011)

luxusprobleme?

bis jetzt haben wir noch keinen zeitplan, aber wir werden bestimmt recht früh dort aufschlagen. ich sag aber nochmal rechzeitig bescheid.


----------



## unocz (10. Oktober 2011)

@cougar 
welche strecke nehmt ihr?
wann wollt ihr da sein?


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Oktober 2011)

wir wollen die 60er fahren. start haben wir ca 8:30 geplant. wann wir dort sind ist noch nicht geplant. aber früh genug.


----------



## unocz (11. Oktober 2011)

ja denke auch das ich die 60er fahre, man sieht sich am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin noch am kämpfen mit mir. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, ob ich mir das zeitlich erlauben kann am Samstag so lange weg zu sein. Evtl. wäre eine normale Tour vielleicht doch eine Alternative.
Andreas wäre da wohl auch dabei und hat für Wasgau keine Zeit.

Wer wäre denn noch evtl. bei einer normalen Tour mit? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Krete (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du am Sonntag eine normale Tour fährst, wären wir wohl auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Oktober 2011)

So, entschieden:

Samstag wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und Sonntag könnt ihr mir dann erzählen wie's war.

Sonntag, 13:00? Bis wir dann oben sind, ist ein guter Teil der Menschenmassen dann hoffentlich schon satt und wieder am Parkplatz im Auto. Ist für mich auch ein Experiment wie voll es Sonntag gegen nachmittag ist...
Andreas ist auch dabei.

Wer noch?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Krete (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir wären am Sonntag dabei. Da kann man ja direkt ausschlafen und die Planung für das kommende WE ist abgeschlossen ;-)

Hm, spräche was dagegen am 22. einen kleinen Ausflug Richtung Stromberg zu machen bzw. hätte wer Lust?


----------



## coffer (14. Oktober 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wer noch?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Hi,

ich würde gerne......kann aber leider nicht

Sven - nächstes mal!


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Oktober 2011)

Stromberg am 22. klingt gut. Ich würde vorschlagen:
Abfahrt um 9:00. von ca. 10-14 Uhr aufs Bike. Und dann wieder heim. Dann bleibt's zeitlich für junge Väter auch überschaubar. Und wer sich bis dahin nicht verletzt hat, schafft's auch nicht, wenn wir länger bleiben.
Da es dort ja keine PWV-Hütten gibt und ich mich so auf Stromberg freue, könnte ich mir vorstellen die obligatorischen Backwaren zu organisieren.

Mit dem Fahren muss man mal schauen wer alles dabei ist. Radträger für 4 Räder hätte ich auf alle Fälle. Auto ... mal schauen.

Dann den Wasgaueren schon mal viel Spaß morgen.

Tom - der neidisch zu Hause arbeiten muss :-(


----------



## rmfausi (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne anschließen, denn ich habe mir grob auch
den 22. für Stromberg freigehalten. Wenn ich mein Auto auf dem 3er Parklpatz abstellen kann, könnte dieser vielleicht als Treffpunkt dienen.
Ich muß so um 17.00 Uhr zu Hause sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Oktober 2011)

Klar, wofür stand noch mal das I? Evtl. macht ja zusammen fahren Sinn. Ich möchte allerdings schon gegen drei wieder zurück sein.


----------



## rmfausi (14. Oktober 2011)

Das I steht für Ilvesheim ist zwischen Mannheim und Heidelberg. Wir sind dieses Jahr bei der MoneSi Tour schon zusammen gefahren (schwarzes Canyon XC Fully). Ich würde direkt hinfahren, 3 ist mir schon etwas kurz, da ich erst um 5 daheim sein muss. 

Wer bringt evtl. was mit ? Wurstwaren zu den Backwaren?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
würde mich auch gerne eurer "Strombergfahrt" anschließen. Wollte da schon lange mal hin, aber habe es irgendwie nie hinbekommen meinen Kumpel zu motivieren. Und alleine fand ich dann doch etwas doof. Komme aus Mannheim und hätte wohl auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei (natürlich auch fürs Fahrrad auf dem AHK-Träger). Würd mich über ein paar Infos bezüglich Treffpunkt etc. freuen.

Gruß
Sera


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das I steht für Ilvesheim ist zwischen Mannheim und Heidelberg. Wir sind dieses Jahr bei der MoneSi Tour schon zusammen gefahren (schwarzes Canyon XC Fully). Ich würde direkt hinfahren, 3 ist mir schon etwas kurz, da ich erst um 5 daheim sein muss.
> 
> Wer bringt evtl. was mit ? Wurstwaren zu den Backwaren?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Klar, ich erinnere mich. Ich wusste auch noch, dass Du aus Richtung HD kommst. Nur genau wusste ich es nicht mehr.



Sera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> würde mich auch gerne eurer "Strombergfahrt" anschließen. Wollte da schon lange mal hin, aber habe es irgendwie nie hinbekommen meinen Kumpel zu motivieren. Und alleine fand ich dann doch etwas doof. Komme aus Mannheim und hätte wohl auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei (natürlich auch fürs Fahrrad auf dem AHK-Träger). Würd mich über ein paar Infos bezüglich Treffpunkt etc. freuen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sera



Aber klar, gerne doch.

Mit den genauen Zeiten, Fahrgemeinschaften etc. schauen wir am besten mal Mitte der Woche, wenn klar ist, wer genau mit fährt, wer wie lange kann etc. Auf alle Fälle mal so in Richtung 10:00 (dort) bis irgendwann nachmittags.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Stromberg, da komm ich doch auch mit 
(diesmal mit Ersatzschläuchen )

Mitfahrgelegenheiten kann ich leider keine bieten, da ich mein Rad in den Kofferraum schmeiß und dieser dann voll ist...Einzig es könnte 1 Mensch so mitfahren, wenn das was bringt ab Mutterstadt ?!

LG Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dieses mal lassen wir dich auch hoffentlich nicht so lange warten


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2011)

So, dann machen wir das mal langsam fix:

Ich habe ein Auto und einen Träger für 4 Räder. In den Kofferraum passt auch noch eins rein. D.h. ich könnte noch maximal vier Leute mitnehmen.
Ich möchte um 10 Uhr dort starten, damit man auch was von dem Tag hat. Also Abfahrt in Speyer um 9 Uhr oder je nachdem wen ich alles noch so aufsammle sogar etwas früher.
Um spätestens kurz vor 15 Uhr muss ich wieder im Auto sitzen.

Am Parkplatz 3 gibt es den Weinberger Hof. Dort soll man gut und günstig essen können. Ich würde aber auch persönlich Freitag abend einen Kuchen backen, um so ein bisschen PWV-Feeling zu importieren. Dann "verliert" man nicht so viel Zeit mit Pause machen. Ist mir beides recht.

Also, wer mit meinen Zeiten leben kann und halbwegs zwischen Speyer und Stromberg wohnt, den sammle ich gerne auf.

Wer selbst fährt, kommt dann am besten um 10 Uhr am P3 vorbei.

Dann sprecht mal...


----------



## rmfausi (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil nehme belegte Brote mit, brauche dann keine Einkehrmöglichkeit denn ich bin abends schon zum Essen eingeladen.

Ich würde gerne zwei Termoskannen voll Kaffee mitbringen, Milch und Zucker auch. Eine Tasse sollte jeder selber mitbringen. Tommy Kuchen?

Ich wollte so zwischen 9.30-10.00 am Parkplatz 3 sein.

@Sera: Wo wohnst Du in Mannheim? Vielleicht liegts auf'm Weg zur Autobahn und wir könnten zusammen fahren. Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (20. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil nehme belegte Brote mit,  brauche dann keine Einkehrmöglichkeit denn ich bin abends schon zum  Essen eingeladen.
> 
> Ich würde gerne zwei Termoskannen voll Kaffee mitbringen, Milch und  Zucker auch. Eine Tasse sollte jeder selber mitbringen. Tommy Kuchen?



Gut, dann machen wir das so.

Gruß, Tom - Tommie sagt nur meine Mutter


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin wenn alles heute gut geht auch dabei. habe gestern angefangen mein fully wieder aufzubauen, da gab es leider ein paar probleme. aber ich hoffe das kann ich heute lösen.


----------



## pfalzbube (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieses WOchenende ist noch zu früh, habe zwar grünes Licht vom Arzt, wollte aber erst einmal eine Runde alleine fahren und bin zudem dieses WE bei der DTM.

Braucht jemand ein neues HT? EIn bekannter verkauft ein canyon grand canyon al 90 SL bj 2010 neuwertig z uverkaufen. Preis ca. 1400  Gr. L ,52cm

Oliver


----------



## Sera (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich werde vermutlich mit rmfausi anreisen, er kommt auf dem Weg nach Stromberg mehr oder weniger bei mir daheim vorbei und wird mich wohl mitnehmen können. Wetter scheint ja auch zu passen


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Oktober 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Also ich bin wenn alles heute gut geht auch dabei. habe gestern angefangen mein fully wieder aufzubauen, da gab es leider ein paar probleme. aber ich hoffe das kann ich heute lösen.



Das klingt ja fast so, als würdest Du sonst nicht mit gehen... Na, dann gib mal Gas. Was fehlt denn?
Wie sieht's bei Kathrin aus?
Soll ich euch dann in Schifferstadt abholen?



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Dieses WOchenende ist noch zu früh, habe zwar grünes Licht vom Arzt, wollte aber erst einmal eine Runde alleine fahren und bin zudem dieses WE bei der DTM.
> 
> Braucht jemand ein neues HT? EIn bekannter verkauft ein canyon grand canyon al 90 SL bj 2010 neuwertig z uverkaufen. Preis ca. 1400  Gr. L ,52cm
> 
> Oliver



Rad brauch ich keins, aber eine Tour nächstes WE werde ich denke ich schon machen. Aber wann genau muss man mal noch schauen.
Freut mich, dass es Dir wieder besser geht



Sera schrieb:


> Also ich werde vermutlich mit rmfausi anreisen, er kommt auf dem Weg nach Stromberg mehr oder weniger bei mir daheim vorbei und wird mich wohl mitnehmen können. Wetter scheint ja auch zu passen


Dann sehen wir uns um 10 Uhr am P3. Das Wetter passt zum Herbst wie er bis jetzt war 

Mensch, freu' ich mich auf morgen 
So, und jetzt ist's genug mit Smilies


----------



## Krete (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Kathrin is raus. 

Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## rmfausi (21. Oktober 2011)

@Sera:
das passt schon morgen.

@Tom 
ich hole den Sera ab und wir sind dann um ca. 10 am P3. Wenn jemand früher dort sein sollte bitte Parkplatz freihalten. Wir kommen mit einer grauen A-Klasse

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Oktober 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das klingt ja fast so, als würdest Du sonst nicht mit gehen... Na, dann gib mal Gas. Was fehlt denn?



also bis jetzt fehlen: Bremsen, Kette, Schaltung einstellen, Gabel und Vorderrad.

Problem war eigentlich, dass mit dem neuen Laufrad die falschen Adapter geliefert wurden. Ich muß mal sehen ob ich jetzt wieder die andere Gabel einbaue oder ob ich den einen Adapter abfräßen kann. Den Rest sollte ich heute noch hinbekommen. 

Ich komme am besten morgens zu dir nach Speyer.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Oktober 2011)

Krete schrieb:


> Die Kathrin is raus.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen



Schade. Dann sag der Kathrin mal einen schönen Gruß und wünsch ihr einen schönen Tag von mir.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> also bis jetzt fehlen: Bremsen, Kette, Schaltung einstellen, Gabel und Vorderrad.
> 
> Problem war eigentlich, dass mit dem neuen Laufrad die falschen Adapter geliefert wurden. Ich muß mal sehen ob ich jetzt wieder die andere Gabel einbaue oder ob ich den einen Adapter abfräßen kann. Den Rest sollte ich heute noch hinbekommen.
> 
> Ich komme am besten morgens zu dir nach Speyer.



Um 9 Uhr bei mir? Zur Not kannst Du ja Bremse und Schaltung einstellen weglassen. Braucht man dort ja nicht 
Gabel und Vorderrad werden auch überbewertet...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGBqZOFZA60"]Bike Wheelie MTB Manual Grenchen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wenn Du etwas früher bist, gibt es auch noch einen Kaffee.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Oktober 2011)

rad ist eben fertig geworden. zwar nicht mit der gabel die ich gerne drin hätte aber zumindest sollte es fahren. nächste woche kann ich dann wieder umbauen wenn die richtigen adapter da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann schönen Feierabend und bis morgen


----------



## rmfausi (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi ihr Schrauber,
also bei mit ohne Schaltung in Stromberg bin ich dabei, aber ohne Bremse ? Isch wees nedd.
Bis später, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2011)

Würde am WE gerne ne Runde drehen. Wer hätte denn wann Lust und Zeit?


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich antworte schon mal selbst: Sonntag wäre bei mir besser.


----------



## chrizly (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi Tom,

Sonntag wäre ich dabei.

Gruß Christian


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin auf jeden fall auch dabei. hätte sogar ne gute idee für die strecke.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dann Sonntag 10:00?

Wäre gut, wenn wir uns dann eher etwas hinter NW verziehen. So Richtung Lambrecht, Neidenfels etc.

Wo wolltest Du denn fahren?


----------



## MTBMartin (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

würde mich auch mal lose anschließen.

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2011)

Gut, Peter ist wohl auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (29. Oktober 2011)

meine idee war kalmit hoch und dann über ne recht leere strecke runter. aber wir können auch gerne mal wieder weiter richtung lambrecht fahren, da kenn ich die wegeaber net ganz so gut.


----------



## chrizly (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann morgen um 10:00 Uhr in Schifferstadt am Hbf.

Gruß Christian


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Oktober 2011)

ach ja "zeitumstellung"


----------



## MTBMartin (29. Oktober 2011)

Wann seid ihr denn an welchem Zielbahnhof (da ich wie immer mim Auto komme).

Ach ja, genau Zeitumstellung! Quasi 1h länger schlafen

LG
Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja ja, ich sag' dann den Kids morgen früh, dass sie länger schlafen sollen

@Martin:
Zum Bahnhof... ich wollte evtl. ab Weidenthal oder Neidenfels los. Warum fährst Du nicht einfach mit dem Zug mit? Du wohnst doch jetzt in der Nähe?

Problem mit dem Auto ist dann halt auch, dass Start und Ende am selben Punkt liegen müssen. Und das machen wir halt nicht immer so. Finde ich eine Riesenvorteil am Zugfahren.


Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (29. Oktober 2011)

Das mag sein, aber Autofahren ist für mich kostenlos, da Firmenwagen und Zugfahren ist teuer.

Egal, dann bin ich morgen mal um 10:00 in Schifferstadt

LG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2011)

Teuer ist das nicht wirklich, zumindest wenn Du bei uns mitfÃ¤hrst: 2â¬
Aber wir werden wohl doch ab NW HBf fahren und dann versuchen auf den nicht ganz so Ã¼berlaufenen Wegen zu fahren.
Also wie Du magst...

GruÃ, Tom


----------



## xjojo (30. Oktober 2011)

hi,
bin ab Mitte nächster Woche für drei Monate an der DHV und würde es super finden, wenn ich mich der einen oder anderen Feierabendrunde anschließen könnte. Wie es an den ersten WE aussieht kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen.


----------



## xjojo (30. Oktober 2011)

oder mal so rum gefragt, kann man von speyer aus überhaupt mal eben ne feierabendrunde drehen oder hat man zwangsläufig immer ne anfahrt von 30km in den Pfälzerwald ?


----------



## cougar1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

von speyer aus mal schnell in den wald ist net. man muß schon immer ein paar km fahren. nächstes wochenende sieht es vermutlich nicht so gut aus da die meisten da keine zeit haben aber du kannst sonst gerne jeder zeit mitfahren.


----------



## pfalzbube (31. Oktober 2011)

So, heute erste Tour seit 3 Monaten. Grüner Punkt bis aufs Weinbiet und über Wolfsburg runter inkl. den Serpentinen ins Schöntal. Mit langen Ärmeln gehen die Dornen 
Würde mich dann bei Gelegenheit mal wieder anschließen wollen.

Oliver


----------



## Houschter (31. Oktober 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> über Wolfsburg runter inkl. den Serpentinen ins Schöntal. Mit langen Ärmeln gehen die Dornen



Ist der Schäfer endlich in sein Winterlager oder stehen die Viecher immer noch im Hang?


----------



## pfalzbube (31. Oktober 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ist der Schäfer endlich in sein Winterlager oder stehen die Viecher immer noch im Hang?



Habe keine gesehen .....


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2011)

xjojo schrieb:


> oder mal so rum gefragt, kann man von speyer aus überhaupt mal eben ne feierabendrunde drehen oder hat man zwangsläufig immer ne anfahrt von 30km in den Pfälzerwald ?



Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wann Du Feierabend hast und wie schnell Du bist. Anfahrt Richtung Odenwald oder PW ist eine gute Stunde mit dem Rad. Dann dort hoch, runter, heim... Unter 4 Stunden ist da wohl eher unrealistisch. Man kann natürlich in Speyer in den Wald und dann Richtung NW fahren. Ist bestimmt ganz nett, aber halt kein Mountainbiken. Der R58 Radweg wäre da der Klassiker. Ist auch ausgeschildert. Ansonsten kannst Du natürlich - wie gesagt - gerne bei uns mit.



pfalzbube schrieb:


> So, heute erste Tour seit 3 Monaten. Grüner Punkt bis aufs Weinbiet und über Wolfsburg runter inkl. den Serpentinen ins Schöntal. Mit langen Ärmeln gehen die Dornen
> Würde mich dann bei Gelegenheit mal wieder anschließen wollen.
> 
> Oliver


Freut mich, dass Du wieder fit bist. Nächstes WE sieht es recht dünn aus wie Thomas ja schon gesagt hat. Mal schauen, vielleicht fährt ja sonst jemand. Ansonsten danach halt.

Nächstes WE kann ich am Samstag und Sonntag zu "normalen" Zeiten nicht. Evtl. würde ich vielleicht Freitag nachmittag/abend oder Samstag abend fahren. Gerne auch mit Abschlussbierchen in NW. Aber das kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage:
Will mir folgende Laufräder zulegen, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die wirklich passen:
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...l-3-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2011-.html

Und zwar sollten die für mein Cube Stereo 2009er passen. Aktuell hab ich DTswiss XPW1600. Solange die für ne 15mm Steckachse vorne passen, sollte dem doch nichts im Wege stehen, oder???

das war der Erste Streich, und der zweite folgt sogleich:
Und dann kennt jemand diese absenk-Stütze:
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...it-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-Modell-2011-.html
Kurz: Ist die gut???

Danke schonmal...
Martin


----------



## Sera (31. Oktober 2011)

Man sollte die Sattelstütze entlüften nach dem Verbauen, aber ansonsten scheint sie gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2011)

Hi MTBMartin,
die Laufräder sind für 9mm Schnellspanner und 15mm Steckachse geeignet. In der Beschreibung von BC ist es aufgeführt. Es gibt :

*Version 26"  Satz ( VR 9/15mm+HR ):*
- Vorderrad: Standard Schnellspanner (9x100mm) / Steckachse 15mm (15x100mm)
- Hinterrad: Standard Schnellspanner (10x135mm)

*Version 26"  Satz ( VR 9/15mm+HR 12x135/X-12 ):*
- Vorderrad: Standard Schnellspanner (9x100mm) / Steckachse 15mm (15x100mm)
- Hinterrad: Steckachse (12x135mm, per Umrüstkit auf X-12)

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (1. November 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Will mir folgende Laufräder zulegen, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die wirklich passen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...l-3-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2011-.html


Bin kein Laufradexperte, aber ich glaube da bekommt man auch mehr für's Geld. Bin gerade auf Novatec Naben gestoßen. Sind wohl was Preis/Leistung angeht top. Und No Tubes Felgen finde ich auch interessant. Aber ich selbst habe das alles nicht, kann also nicht wirklich was sicher dazu sagen. Warum willst Du eigentlich einen neuen LRS?
Für Dein Rad könnten evtl. auch Fun Works 4-Way Naben was sein. Die kann man per Adapter wohl auf so ziemlich jedes Rad machen.
In der gleichen Preisklasse wäre da z.B. der hier gut, denke ich: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html



MTBMartin schrieb:


> Und dann kennt jemand diese absenk-Stütze:
> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...it-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-Modell-2011-.html
> Kurz: Ist die gut???


Florian hat die und bis jetzt funktioniert sie wohl. Der Preis ist glaube ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Florian.R (1. November 2011)

Hi, 
ja der Preis für die Reverb ist super, allerdings ist es das 2011er Modell. Beim 2012er haben sie den Leitungsabgang oben an der Sattelklemmung geändert, weil der auch bei meinem Modell nicht so glücklich ist. Wenn man nicht aufpasst schrabbelt das obere Plastik-Anschlussstück wenn sie ganz eingefahren ist an dem Metallring am festen unteren Teil der Sattelstütze und kriegt dann Kratzer... Aber das ist denke ich eher eine optische Sache, bei mir und den anderen Reverb-Nutzern ist da noch kein Funktionsproblem soweit ich gehört habe.  Weiß nicht, ob dir das was ausmacht?
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (4. November 2011)

Ich bin am WE jetzt doch da und werde wahrscheinlich morgen eine Runde drehen. Andreas ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Noch jemand?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. November 2011)

Aus "wahrscheinlich" ist nun sicher geworden:

Morgen Früh (Samstag) ganz normal um 10:00. Wir fahren ein paar Wege, die ich noch nicht kenne. Tendentiell wohl Richtung Wachenheim/Eckkopf etc.

Also, wenn noch jemand mit will, nur zu.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (4. November 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Also, wenn noch jemand mit will, nur zu.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Leider immer noch erkältet

Sven


----------



## MTBMartin (4. November 2011)

hab noch keine Laufräder...
Nächstes WE wahrscheinlich wieder...

Am Di bekomm ich mein Rennrad und die Laufräder


----------



## xjojo (5. November 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> dann Richtung NW fahren.  Der R58 Radweg wäre da der Klassiker. Ist auch ausgeschildert. Ansonsten kannst Du natürlich - wie gesagt - gerne bei uns mit.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



da komm ich gerne drauf zurück, bin das WE jetzt erst Mal nach Bayern "geflüchtet"

bin am Mittwoch und Donnerstag mal n bißchen gefahren, einmal am Rhein entlang und einmal hinter Hockenheim (da hatte ich n paar Berge ausgemacht), wie Du schon sagst, ganz nett aber kein mountainbiken

was meinste denn mit NW ?


----------



## xjojo (5. November 2011)

aso...

wie muss man denn fahren damit man die einstündige anfahrt hat ?
also sowohl in den Odenwald oder in den Pfälzerwald

das bei Hockenheim müsste ja der Odenwald gewesen sein, aber zwei stunden hab ich da schon gebraucht und da war ich noch nicht mal am fuß der berge, allerdings musste ich mich ja auch ständig orientieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. November 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Leider immer noch erkältet
> 
> Sven


Dann mal gute Besserung. Hast ne schöne Tour verpasst 
Nur der Wolkenbruchweg ist etwas verunstaltet. Wenn uns Bikern noch mal jemand sagt wir zerstören die Wege ... 



xjojo schrieb:


> aso...
> 
> wie muss man denn fahren damit man die einstündige anfahrt hat ?
> also sowohl in den Odenwald oder in den Pfälzerwald
> ...


Nach Neustadt wie gesagt z.B. über den R58. Nach Heidelberg gibt es auch einen Radweg, der aber nicht durch den Wald führt. (Kurpfalzweg oder so?) Gibt aber auch nicht so viel Wald in der Richtung. Von der Zeit her... vielleicht sind es auch 1,5 Stunden. Aber das müsste wirklich reichen, zumindest ohne Kartensucherei etc. Der R58 ist eigentlich gut ausgeschildert.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (5. November 2011)

@xjojo

einfach in den Zug und nach Neustadt an der Weinstraße fahren (dauert ca. ne halbe Stunde).
Raus aus dem Zug.....rein in den Wald.

Sven - Lampe nicht vergessen


----------



## tommybgoode (8. November 2011)

Bei mir wird's nächstes WE wohl leider nix, außer es gibt ein paar Verrückte, die mal wieder Nachts in den Wald möchten. Dann wäre ich Samstag abend wohl dabei.


----------



## pfalzbube (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

noch jemand Lust unser Team beim Winterpokal auf www.rennrad-news.de zu verstärken und auch ab und zu eine längere lockere Ausfahrt mit dem Rennrad im Winter zu machen?

Teamname "Pfalzquartett" , kann aber auch gerne ein Quintett werden 

http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/

Oliver


----------



## cougar1982 (11. November 2011)

beim winterpokal haben wir schon ein team.

morgen will ich eine kleine runde mtb fahren. will jemand mit fahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (11. November 2011)

Wollen schon. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin morgen leider raus.

Und Rennrad bin ich dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich insgesamt zehn mal gefahren. Und wenn ich im Winter am WE Zeit habe, werde ich wohl eher in den PW. Von daher: Eigentlich gerne, wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte. Aber Priorität ist halt ganz klar MTB.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. November 2011)

Nächsten Sonntag würd' ich gerne fahren? Peter wahrscheinlich auch. Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## cougar1982 (18. November 2011)

hat morgen noch jemand lust zu fahren? sonntag wird die kathrin vermutlich bei euch mitfahren. ich bin schon wo anders verplant.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. November 2011)

Morgen geht leider nicht.

@Kathrin: Bist Du dann in Schifferstadt?


----------



## Krete (18. November 2011)

Ja, ich komme dann nach Schifferstadt


----------



## tommybgoode (19. November 2011)

OK, super. Nimm auch vielleicht ein paar Riegel etc. mit. Ich würde dazu tendieren eher wenig Pausen zu machen morgen. Wird eine schöne Tour morgen.


----------



## MTBMartin (19. November 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch jemand Lust unser Team beim Winterpokal auf www.rennrad-news.de zu verstärken und auch ab und zu eine längere lockere Ausfahrt mit dem Rennrad im Winter zu machen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe mir ja seit kurzem auch noch ein Rennrad zugelegt. Wäre prinzipiell an gemeinesamen Touren interessiert. Kannst du mir den "Verabredungs"-Link schicken für eure Touren?

Mein MTB ist zur Zeit wegen "Wartungsarbeiten" stillgelegt...

LG
Martin


----------



## pfalzbube (20. November 2011)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir ja seit kurzem auch noch ein Rennrad zugelegt. Wäre prinzipiell an gemeinesamen Touren interessiert. Kannst du mir den "Verabredungs"-Link schicken für eure Touren?
> 
> ...



http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=39739&page=32

Eigentlich dieser hier , aber schon lange nichts mehr los. Verabrede mich jetzt meist direkt per Mail Facebook mit den 2-3 Leuten, mit denen ich fahre. Wenn Du willst kannst Du Dich noch unserem WP Team (Pfalquartett) anschließen.


----------



## Krete (20. November 2011)

Kleine Tour-Pausen-Impression von heute:









"Harte Jungs" mit Smarties-Kuchen


----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2011)

Nächstes mal kommen die Smarties wieder in den Kuchen. Dann fällt's nicht so auf 

Darf ich noch die Flugbilder haben?


----------



## rmfausi (21. November 2011)

Hi Tom,
diesesmal sind die Smarties aber obendrauf geblieben. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2011)

Ja, wir teilen die Touren ganz gerne in Schwierigkeitsstufen ein. Bei uns gibt's dann keine schwarze, rote oder blaue Tour, sondern entsprechende Verpflegung:

Bikepark oder Flowtrail: Smarties im Kuchen versteckt (Der ultimative Downhillcake für agressive Biker)
Tour mit etwas fahrtechnischem Anspruch: Smarties auf dem Kuchen.
Einsteigertour: Alete Träume gut Schoko-Brei mit Banane


----------



## rmfausi (21. November 2011)

Hey Klasse, dann weiss ich schon was mich nächstes Jahr in Beerfelden erwartet. Ich bringe dann wieder den Kaffee mit.

Ich muss schauen, dass ich bei euch auch mal wieder mitfahre.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2011)

Auf Beerfelden freue ich mich jetzt schon 

Und zur nächsten Tour: Samstag kann ich leider wieder nicht, aber evtl. Sonntag. Dann müsste ich aber recht pünktlich heim, da wir abends Besuch bekommen. Wer wäre denn dabei?

Oder unter der Woche abends mal wieder.


----------



## MTBMartin (21. November 2011)

Ich würd liebend gern mitfahren, aber ich bastel immer noch am Cube rum...
Zur Zeit hab ich nur das Rennrad fahrbereit...

Was anderes:
Ist zwar nicht das passende Forum, aber ich such immer noch einen mit dem ich regelmäßig schwimmen gehen kann jetzt im Winter, so als Ausgleich zum biken. Hat jemand Interesse ?

LG
Martin


----------



## Krete (25. November 2011)

Der Thomas und ich wollen morgen eine feine kleine Tour drehen. Angedachte Starchtzeit 10.30 h in NW. Wer will mit?


----------



## tommybgoode (25. November 2011)

Falsche Frage. Wollen ist nicht das Problem. Andreas hat mich vorhin auch angerufen, ob morgen was ist. Ich kann ja leider nicht, aber ihr könnt euch ja mal kurzschließen.

Viel Spaß euch jedenfalls


----------



## Florian.R (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
wie siehts am Samstag aus? Ich hätte Zeit, will jemand fahren?
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Dezember 2011)

Evtl., steht aber noch nicht genau fest wann ich könnte. Allerdings sicher nicht zur normalen Zeit. Wenn, dann eher ab mittags oder am Sonntag.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Krete (15. Dezember 2011)

Huhu, will wer am WE fahren? Samstag? Sonntag? Beide Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier, ich 

Endlich wieder, nachdem ich zwei mal krank war, die Kids beide nacheinander krank waren und im Moment auch sonst viel Arbeit ist. Zwei Tage werde ich mir auch nicht erlauben können, aber welcher von beiden ist eigentlich egal. Kommt dann diesmal auch nicht auf 'ne halbe Stunde oder so an.


----------



## Krete (15. Dezember 2011)

Ui, ich wollt schon grad fragen, ob du aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht bist ;-)

Samstag 10 Uhr ab Schifferstadt? Der Thomas hätte da schon ne Idee...mit Start in Lambrecht, das Ende ist noch variabel.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2011)

Somachemers


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Dezember 2011)

start ist wie schon geschrieben in lambrecht geplannt. ziel ist edenkoben oder maikammer. eine hüttenpause ist geplannt welche können wir uns spontan überlegen. wir kommen an genug hütten vorbei.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Dezember 2011)

Wer hätte denn Lust Freitag abend eine kleine Tour zu machen? Gerne mit Abschlussbier/-(glüh)wein oder was auch immer...

Evtl. würde auch kurzfristig heute abend gehen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (22. Dezember 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust Freitag abend eine kleine Tour zu machen? Gerne mit Abschlussbier/-(glüh)wein oder was auch immer...
> 
> Evtl. würde auch kurzfristig heute abend gehen.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Nein und Nein, aber wer fährt am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oder hat zwischen 2. und 6. januar frei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (22. Dezember 2011)

heute ist schlecht. vermutlich hab ich morgen frei da können wir dann gerne fahren. aber ich kläre das nochmal ab.

am 2.weihnachtsfeiertag bin ich dabei. und wenn jemand am 24.12 vormittags mitfahren will kann er sich gerne anschließen. da werden wir auch fahren.


----------



## Krete (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen würde ich auch mitfahren. Könnte ich dann ein wenig "Erleuchtung" bekommen, falls der Thomas seine Lampe selbst nehmen will?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Dezember 2011)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Nein und Nein, aber wer fährt am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oder hat zwischen 2. und 6. januar frei ?


Anfang Januar denke ich schon, dass ich mal fahre.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> heute ist schlecht. vermutlich hab ich morgen frei da können wir dann gerne fahren. aber ich kläre das nochmal ab.
> 
> am 2.weihnachtsfeiertag bin ich dabei. und wenn jemand am 24.12 vormittags mitfahren will kann er sich gerne anschließen. da werden wir auch fahren.


Weihnachten direkt wir bei mir leider nichts draus.



Krete schrieb:


> Morgen würde ich auch mitfahren. Könnte ich dann ein wenig "Erleuchtung" bekommen, falls der Thomas seine Lampe selbst nehmen will?


Bekommst Du 

Habe auch noch Florian getroffen. Der ist auch dabei.

Abfahrt 18:00 ? Wie üblich ab Speyer-Nordwest bzw. kurz drauf in Schifferstadt.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Krete (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja, passt


----------



## pfalzbube (24. Dezember 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Anfang Januar denke ich schon, dass ich mal fahre.
> 
> 
> Weihnachten direkt wir bei mir leider nichts draus.
> ...



Kann dann jemand mal berichten, wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind ? War seit Anfang August nicht mehr im Wald und wollte erst mal ein wenig leichteres Gelände befahren....


----------



## unocz (24. Dezember 2011)

definitiv nass-matschig, wird es bei euch sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Dezember 2011)

Genau, die Kalmit war gestern gefühlt höher. Wobei es auf den Trails eher besser ging finde ich. Wurzeln sind halt sehr rutschig im Moment. Auf wurzelarmen Trails kann man aber gut fahren finde ich.


----------



## Krete (24. Dezember 2011)

Verglichen mit der Kalmit gestern, war es am Weinbiet etwas besser, aber immer noch anstrengend


----------



## pfalzbube (24. Dezember 2011)

Krete schrieb:


> Verglichen mit der Kalmit gestern, war es am Weinbiet etwas besser, aber immer noch anstrengend



Tendiere auch eher zum Weinbiet, grüner Punkt hoch und blau-weiß runter oder so ähnlich und Wege an Bächen meiden....


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Dezember 2011)

ok. wann, wo wollen wir dann morgen los fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (25. Dezember 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ok. wann, wo wollen wir dann morgen los fahren?



Neustadt Hauptbahnhof? Wann wolltest Du starten? Letzte Tgae mal im Wald gewesen wegen Bodenverhältnissen?


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Dezember 2011)

also gestern war das weinbiet fahrbar. klar etwas schlamm ist da aber das geht. ca 11:00 am hautbahnhof?


----------



## pfalzbube (25. Dezember 2011)

Gut, hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter, war heute 4 Stunden auf dem Rennrad, da wars mir teilweise zu windig und dadurch auch recht kalt.....


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Dezember 2011)

alles eine frage der kleidung ;-) aber der wind ist im alsd nicht so arg.

dann bis morgen.


----------



## Florian.R (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich werde morgen auch fahren gehen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich anschließen  Bin allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es pünktlich schaffe. Wenn alles klappt bin ich dann um 11:00 in NW, dann würden wir uns ja sehen...
(Hoffentlich) bis morgen,
Gruß Florian


----------



## pfalzbube (26. Dezember 2011)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich werde morgen auch fahren gehen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich anschließen  Bin allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es pünktlich schaffe. Wenn alles klappt bin ich dann um 11:00 in NW, dann würden wir uns ja sehen...
> (Hoffentlich) bis morgen,
> Gruß Florian



Wenn nicht dann klingel kurz durch , ich schick Dir meinen Nummer per PN.


----------



## pfalzbube (26. Dezember 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> alles eine frage der kleidung ;-) aber der wind ist im alsd nicht so arg.
> 
> dann bis morgen.



War gut heute, doch nicht zu viel verlernt. Anbei noch die Jagwire Hyflow, über die wir gesprochen hatten...

http://jagwireusa.com/index.php/products/v/quick-fit_hydraulic_hose


----------



## Krete (29. Dezember 2011)

Tag,

Thomas und ich drehen morgen eine Runde. Start in NW, Uhrzeit noch verhandelbar 
Mag wer mit?


----------



## coffer (29. Dezember 2011)

Krete schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> Thomas und ich drehen morgen eine Runde. Start in NW, Uhrzeit noch verhandelbar
> Mag wer mit?




Gruß
Sven-guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (30. Dezember 2011)

War zu der Zeit im Eifeler Schlamm unterwegs.

Ich wäre nächste Woche bereit zur nächsten Schlammschlacht. Vielleicht Mittwoch?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## pfalzbube (31. Dezember 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> War zu der Zeit im Eifeler Schlamm unterwegs.
> 
> Ich wäre nächste Woche bereit zur nächsten Schlammschlacht. Vielleicht Mittwoch?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub und wollte dann tagsüber mal aufs Bike. Je nach Streckenwahl muss das keine Schlammschlacht werden. Letzten Montag wars Okay. 

Oliver


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2012)

So, meine Planung wäre dann mal ziemlich fest:

Diesen Mittwoch, sagen mir mal 10:00 Uhr?

Andreas wäre wohl dabei, Florian habe ich gehört evtl. auch, und ich natürlich 
Ich habe extra heute zum neuen Jahr das Rädchen geputzt, damit ich's dann wieder einsauen kann.

Wer fährt noch mit Rad einsauen?

Ach ja, und natürlich noch all den netten Leuten, die mich dieses Jahr bei diversen Touren begleitet haben
*Ein schönes neues Jahr *

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Januar 2012)

Also 10:00 ist jetzt auch fest. Wie üblich Speyer Nordwest. Peter ist auch noch dabei.


----------



## pfalzbube (3. Januar 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Also 10:00 ist jetzt auch fest. Wie üblich Speyer Nordwest. Peter ist auch noch dabei.



Muss wohl absagen, hatte gestern Probleme mit dem Magen-Darm Trakt und denke dass ich bis morgen früh nicht fit werde. Viel Spass


----------



## cougar1982 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes neues und sturzfreies Jahr.

für mich hat das jahr erstmal nicht so gut angefangen. vermutlich muß ich erstmal pause machen und dann langsam mit dem rennrad wieder anfangen, aber das werden wir sehen. diese woche geht auf jeden fall bei mir nichts mehr.


@pfalzbube vielen dank für den link. die bremsleitungen gibt sa in genau dem gleichen orange. das würde sich bestimmt echt gut an meinem rad machen. ich hofffe wir können bald mal wieder ne runde zusammen fahren. hatte mir echt spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (3. Januar 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> für mich hat das jahr erstmal nicht so gut angefangen.



Ups, was is passiert?

Sven


----------



## pfalzbube (3. Januar 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes neues und sturzfreies Jahr.
> 
> für mich hat das jahr erstmal nicht so gut angefangen. vermutlich muß ich erstmal pause machen und dann langsam mit dem rennrad wieder anfangen, aber das werden wir sehen. diese woche geht auf jeden fall bei mir nichts mehr.
> 
> ...



Mir auch, wenn Du aber (warum auch immer) die nächste Zeit Rennrad fahren musst kannst Du Dich gerne anschliessen. Ich fahre am WE meinstens eine längere flache Tour.


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2012)

@cougar1982
Ich habe vorne am HT jetzt auch den Swampting drauf. Der macht sich richtig gut. Ich habe jetzt zwei Nass-/Schlammausfahrten hinter mir, er bleibt gut in der Spur und das Bremsverhalten ist auch top. Der Rollwiederstand geht auch in Ordnung. Der bleibt erstmal in diesem "Winter" drauf.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Januar 2012)

Dann wünsche ich allen Kranken hier mal wieder gute Besserung. Für 'ne Rennradrunde unter der Woche abends wäre ich evtl. auch zu haben nächste Woche. Aber dann halt erst relativ spät.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Krete (5. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn morgen und/oder am Rest vom Wochenende aus? Fährt jemand?

Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2012)

Leider nein. Allerhöchstens ein Ritt durch die Nacht am Freitag.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Krete (5. Januar 2012)

Hm, wir hatten überlegt, morgen abend ein wenig "Wassergymnastik" für Akut- und Exkniekranke zu betreiben, sprich ein paar Bahnen schwimmen gehen...ich denk mal drüber nach


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2012)

sauwetter!


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2012)

Krete schrieb:


> Hm, wir hatten überlegt, morgen abend ein wenig "Wassergymnastik" für Akut- und Exkniekranke zu betreiben, sprich ein paar Bahnen schwimmen gehen...ich denk mal drüber nach



Ja, dann plant das mal lieber. Ich weiß eh nicht, ob es morgen klappen würde. Dunkle Nächte gibt es noch genug 



unocz schrieb:


> sauwetter!


Yep, wir waren vorhin in Mannheim. Dort hat es so eine Art Regenhagel gegeben. Aber zum Glück verzeiht unser PW-Boden ja Regen relativ gut.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (5. Januar 2012)

Ok,

wir werden morgen beim "Rastatt Punk Enduro" auch so ne Art Wassergymnastik machen wenn man dem Wetterbericht Glauben schenken
kann. Wer möchte, kann gerne noch dazukommen!

Gruß
Sven - ich freu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (5. Januar 2012)

Krete schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen und/oder am Rest vom Wochenende aus? Fährt jemand?
> 
> Gruß, Kathrin




Am ehesten Rennrad. Denke, dass es auch nicht ungefährlich ist im Wald und einige Bäume ein wenig angeknackst. Thomas wollte doch eh Rennrad fahren. Bin meist nach dem Frühstück unterwegs so ab 10.

Oliver


----------



## Kinguly (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin ein absoluter MTB Neuling und suche eine nette Gruppe die zusammen ein paar Ausfahrten macht.

Ich komme aus Ludiwgshafen bin 22 und habe seit gestern erst mein Bike 

Wenn ihr lust habt n neuling mitzuschleppen dann könnt ihr mir ja schreiben 

Grüße 
Niklas


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Januar 2012)

@Kinguly du hast ne PN.

@ Pfalzbube  ich hatte eigentlich vor noch das letzte wochenende eine auszeit zu nehmen. das hatte aber nicht so ganz geklappt. ich bin jetzt soweit wieder fit, mach aber erstmal langsam also nix mit schnell und viel kraft. fährst du unter der woche momentan auch?


----------



## pfalzbube (11. Januar 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> @Kinguly du hast ne PN.
> 
> @ Pfalzbube  ich hatte eigentlich vor noch das letzte wochenende eine auszeit zu nehmen. das hatte aber nicht so ganz geklappt. ich bin jetzt soweit wieder fit, mach aber erstmal langsam also nix mit schnell und viel kraft. fährst du unter der woche momentan auch?



Habe mir diese Woche Ruhewoche verordnet nach dem Motto 3 Wochen Belastung, eine Woche Regeneration. Unter der Woche gehe ich meist aufs Ergometer aber vielleicht fahre ich diese Woche mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Nightride MTB sagt mit nicht zu. Bzgl. Wochenende muss ich mal sehen, gibt noch was im Haus zu machen.
Oliver


----------



## Florian.R (12. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,
wie siehts denn nun am Samstag aus? Wenn der Wetterbericht Recht behält drohen weder Nässe noch Sonnenbrand!!! 

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Januar 2012)

Hi,

am Samstag geht leider gar nichts. Sonntag aber evtl. vormittags, ansonsten abends.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Krete (13. Januar 2012)

Tag, Sonntag vormittag würde ich auch mitkommen. Ob der Thomas und ich oder nur ich morgen fahren wird vermutlich erst morgen früh entschieden 

Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## Florian.R (13. Januar 2012)

Ich würde vorschlagen ich bin dann wie immer um halb elf in  Schifferstadt und fahr mit denen die auch da sind 
Gruß Flo


----------



## Florian.R (14. Januar 2012)

Sorry, Denkfehler: Der Zug ist um halb elf in Neustadt, also etwa um viertel nach zehn in Schifferstadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krete (14. Januar 2012)

Wir sehen uns dann in Schifferstadt. Thomas kommt auch mit.

Bis später


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Februar 2012)

Hi mal wieder. Ich würde evtl. Samstag mal wieder 'ne Runde drehen.
Evtl. würde aber auch ein anderer Tag gehen.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## coffer (15. Februar 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder. Ich würde evtl. Samstag mal wieder 'ne Runde drehen.
> Evtl. würde aber auch ein anderer Tag gehen.
> 
> Jemand dabei?



Jouaaa!


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2012)

So richtig gut sieht es bei mir morgen leider doch nicht aus. Ich habe irgendwie meine Zeit etwas überschätzt. Wie wäre es denn am Montag?


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Februar 2012)

wir fahren auf jeden fall am sonntag. montag geht leider nicht. 

samstag könnte ich auch, die kathrin aber nicht.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich glaube dann wird das leider eher nichts. Falls doch melde ich mich nochmal.
Sorry Sven, aber irgendwann schaffen wir's mal wieder.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,

bei mir ist leider auch weder Sonntag noch Samstag möglich. Wegen Montag ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich Zeit hab...

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2012)

Du bist Student. Du hast Zeit


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2012)

So, wie schaut's am Samstag aus? Ich würde wieder zur Standardzeit, also um 10:00 in Speyer-Nordwest los. Andreas ist auch dabei. Noch jemand Lust und Zeit?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (1. März 2012)

Lust ja, Zeit nein - ziemlich ungewöhnlich für einen Studenten


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2012)

Ja ja, ich weiß. Vor 12 Uhr geht da eigentlich nix. Und dann erst mal frühstücken...

Nein, Du hast ja schon einige Male bewiesen, dass Du auch schon um 10:00 fit sein kannst


----------



## Florian.R (1. März 2012)

ich enttäusche dich nur ungerne, aber das war noch und nicht schon


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2012)

Ach so, dann passt's wieder in's Bild. Ich dachte schon die Studenten von heute sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.


----------



## cougar1982 (2. März 2012)

wir können auch nicht. samstag steht arbeit bei uns auf dem plan.


----------



## kraft_werk (2. März 2012)

Hi! Bin morgen auch wieder im Wald! Wo solls denn bei euch hingehen?
..wollte so ab 12 ( spätestens um 13h ) mal am Lambi aufschlagen. Evtl. fährt man sich ja über den Weg!?


----------



## tommybgoode (3. März 2012)

Ich wollte eher Richtung Süden, da Andreas da wohnt. Kannst aber in Schifferstadt ja dazu, falls Du magst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (3. März 2012)

Moin!

..huch, verpennt.. 
Naja, beim nächsten mal dann. 

Wish a nice ride!


----------



## Florian.R (9. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

siehts denn morgen aus? Ich wache langsam aus dem Winterschlaf aus und will an meiner Zebrabräune arbeiten 

Gruß Florian


----------



## Florian.R (9. März 2012)

meine Güte sind diese Beitragssymbole cool...


----------



## rmfausi (9. März 2012)

Hallo Tom & Cugar,
wir hatten uns bei der letzten Ausfahrt zwar schon darüber unterhalten aber ich möchte trotzdem noch mal nachfragen. Wer fährt am 21.04.2012 nach Koblenz zu Canyon? Sollte man da sein eigenes Rad mitnehmen? Mein Dämpfer vom XC ist gerade bei Toxoholics, das kann dann dauern. Kann man da auch Räder ausleihen und im Gelände fahren? Oder wie üblich nur eine Parkplatzrunde? Ich würde halt gerne das eine oder andere Rad probefahren. Einen Platz hätte ich noch so wie es bis jetzt aussieht noch im Auto frei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sera (9. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich antworte mal, auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurde 
Für die Touren konnte man letztes Jahr keine Bikes leihen, man konnte eine erweiterte Parkplatzrunde drehen. Von Modellen war eigentlich alles vertreten.
Werde wohl auch wieder hinfahren und an der Freeride Tour teilnehmen. Die kann man mitm AM locker fahren. War letztes Jahr sehr lustig.

Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2012)

Hi Sera,
danke für die Antwort, also eigenes Rad einpacken und hinfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2012)

@Florian: Wie Du wohl schon gemerkt hast, ist bei mir heute leider nichts drin. Evtl. ab morgen mittag.

@rmfausi: Ich werde wohl nicht in Koblenz sein. Aber am 15.4. wollen wir wohl nach Stromberg. Kannst Dir ja schon mal vormerken.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2012)

Schade das ihr am 15.4 fahrt, bin da raus. Hatten wir nicht den 14.4 mal anvisiert? Am 15.4 kann ich nicht wg. Familienfeier.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (13. März 2012)

Geht bei mir leider nicht anders, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. März 2012)

Wie sieht es am WE aus? Ich könnte entweder Samstag bis 14:30 (zurück in Speyer) oder am Sonntag.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (13. März 2012)

bei mir ginge es nur am Samstag, Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit...

Gruß Florian


----------



## cougar1982 (15. März 2012)

ich kann auch nur samstag. 
bis 14:30 zurück finde ich eigentlich gut. hab noch genug arbeit.

@rmfausi ich werde leider nicht mit zu canyon können.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. März 2012)

OK, dann sagen wir mal 9:00 in SP-Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später in Schifferstadt?


----------



## Florian.R (16. März 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> OK, dann sagen wir mal 9:00 in SP-Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später in Schifferstadt?


Ich denke ich bin auch dabei, könnte aber sein dass ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe... Also wartet nicht auf mich, falls ich nicht da bin


----------



## chrisssssssssss (23. März 2012)

Moin,
bin grad über den Biker Verein Speyer und eure MTB Touren am Weekend gestoßen - klingt spannend .... kann ich mit meinem Pedelec MTB teilnehmen oder ist das nicht gern gesehen?
Gruß, Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2012)

Nun ja, jeder ist frei in seinem Tun. Du kannst gerne mal mit. Mich würde das ja schon mal interessieren so etwas zu sehen. Aber prinzipiell fahren wir halt MTB. Und da gehört berghoch fahren halt auch dazu.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass entweder ich eine falsche Vorstellung von einem Pedelec habe, oder aber wir unterschiedliche Vorstellungen vom Mountainbike fahren haben.

Also komm' ruhig mal mit. Ich bin gespannt. Dieses WE gibt's allerdings keine (normale) Tour. Aber demnächst geht die Saison ja dann auch offiziell wieder richtig los und die Touren werden wieder regelmäßig gefahren.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (2. April 2012)

*Bald geht's wieder richtig los !!!*

Endlich bin ich mal dazu gekommen ein paar Dinge zum kommenden Jahr zu schreiben. Wen es interessiert:

http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Die wichtigsten Punkte sind vielleicht:
- "Offizieller Saisonstart" am Sonntag, 15.April in Stromberg
- Touren ab dann samstags und sonntags im Wechsel
- Einsteigerwochen ab 21.April
- Für's Zugticket muss ich nun 3 nehmen, aber das wird keinen umbringen, denke ich.

Und ein paar Bildelscher hab ich auch mal aktualisiert. Danke an Thomas und Kathrin, von denen die meisten Aufnahmen gemacht wurden!

Ich freu' mich auf viele, viele Trails mit lauter netten Leuten 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (6. April 2012)

bin ich blind? ich sehe keine bilder.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. April 2012)

Die Diashow ziemlich weit oben meinte ich.


----------



## cougar1982 (6. April 2012)

also wir sehen da nix. aber wir suchen weiter ;-)


----------



## coffer (6. April 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> also wir sehen da nix. aber wir suchen weiter ;-)



Hab auch nix gefunden!

Sven - frohe Ostern


----------



## kraft_werk (6. April 2012)

..kann auch keine Bilder finden..

Frohe Eier und dicke Ostern!


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2012)

Versteh ich nicht. Bei mir und auch anderen Rechnern geht das. So sollte das aussehen:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zSiZtrtoQ7BhRZwggUly02Vg-7lM6cE_zre2LkaF5WA?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/110277...authkey=Gv1sRgCOimtdC5u6aA9QE&feat=directlink


----------



## cougar1982 (7. April 2012)

das ist ne picasa slideshow? vermutlich ist die nur für dich freigegeben und du bist auf allen rechnern auf denen du getestet hast eingelockt?

oder wir haben ne zu alte flashplayer version


----------



## Florian.R (7. April 2012)

so siehts es bei mir nicht aus... brauch man da ein plugin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> das ist ne picasa slideshow? vermutlich ist die nur für dich freigegeben ...



Hast Recht. Ich hatte das eigentlich über einen Link eingefügt, so dass man nicht eingelogged sein müsste. Aber irgendwie ging das dann doch nicht so.

Sollte jetzt aber gehen. Danke.

Wir können schon mal auf gutes Wetter nächstes WE hoffen. Sonst hat Stromberg nämlich zu!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2012)

Hi Tom,
woher hast du die Information mit Stromberg? Ich möchte am Samstag hinfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Krete (8. April 2012)

Bin zwar nicht der Tom, aber der Flowtrail ist bei Dauerregen zu. Auf der Homepage gibt es eine "Ampel" die anzeigt, ob geöffnet ist.

Gruß, Kathrin - und Frohe Ostern


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2012)

Hi Krete,
die Ampel und das bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen zu ist wusste ich. Ich dachte nur Tom hat noch weitere Informationsquellen.

Genau, ich wünsche auch frohe Ostern.

Nachher gehts biken.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (10. April 2012)

Nö, weitere Infos habe ich auch nicht. Nur die Wettermeldung, die fürs WE, vor allem Sonntag leider recht bescheiden ausschaut. Also mal abwarten. Ich plane mal Stromberg und wenn's gar nicht geht, dann machen wir halt ne Tour im PW.


----------



## NoX_Rider (10. April 2012)

Moin

bin aus Lingenfeld und wollte einfach mal fragen ob man sich euch ab und zu mal anschließen kann ?! Fahre eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende mit Freunden im PW, nur wenn mal keiner da ist, wirds schnell langweilig alleine! 

Und als kleine Vorstellung meiner selbst: 

Ich heiße Marco, bin 23, gerade mitm Studium (mechatronik ) fertig und fahre ein Cannondale Jekyll, für das ich gerade Teile sammle da ich es ein wenig umbauen möchte in richtung Enduro. 

Würde mich freun mal wieder paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen, die das selbe Hobby teilen!! 

Grüße


----------



## tommybgoode (10. April 2012)

@Nox: Aber klar doch. Einfach vorbeikommen.

@Alle:
Habe mich mal schlau gemacht mit Stromberg.
Die Ampel wird entweder abends oder morgens bis ca. 8:00 umgestellt.
Wenn wir so gegen 9 Uhr fahren würden, wüsste man also eigentlich quasi
sicher, ob offen ist oder nicht.
Im Lauf des Tages wird die Ampel dann normalerweise (Wortlaug: eher selten
bis gar nicht) umgestellt.

Also Vorschlag: Wenn die Ampel um 8:00 rot ist, treffen wir uns um 9:00 in Speyer. Sonst machen wir um 10:00 eine normale Tour.

Wer ist denn nun eigentlich dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (11. April 2012)

ich bin sonntag auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Florian.R (11. April 2012)

ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (11. April 2012)

Hi!

Also zu 50% bin ich auch wieder am Start (bei der PW-Tour). Genau weiss ich es dann wohl Freitag abend.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. April 2012)

Gut, dann würde ich mal sagen:

Florian, kommst Du dann um 9:00 bei mir vorbei?
Ich kann fahren.

Thomas, Dich holen wir dann ab. Wäre ja Unsinn für
Dich, wenn wir ja eh quasi bei euch vorbei fahren.

Zwei Interessenten per Email habe ich noch. Muss man
mal schauen.

Hab' ich sonst noch jemanden vergessen? Sonst mag keiner?


----------



## NoX_Rider (11. April 2012)

Ja super, sobald ihr mal wieder im PW unterwes seid, bin ich gern dabei!

Werden die Termine hier bekannt gegeben oder klärt ihr dasmeist privat unter euch?

Grüße


----------



## kraft_werk (14. April 2012)

Hey!

..bin raus. Viel Spass euch - und Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## tommybgoode (14. April 2012)

Das Wetter wird denke ich doch noch OK.
Minimaler Regen, wenn überhaupt.
Also bleibt's bei Stromberg.
Abfahrt 9:00 bei mir.
Wer evtl. noch mit möchte und nicht weiß wo ich wohne
kann sich ja melden.

Thomas, Dich holen wir dann ab.

Ankuft zurück in Speyer würde ich vier Uhr anpeilen.

Bis morgen, ich freu' mich abartig auf Stromberg


----------



## rmfausi (14. April 2012)

Hallo Strombergfahrer,
ich komme gerade von da. Es gibt ein paar nette Veränderungen an dem "Wild Hog Trail" auf die man sich freuen kann. Heute wars trocken und griffig zu fahren. 

Der neue "No jokes Trail" ist noch im Bau, wird am 12.5. offiziell eröffnet.
Der wird richtig spassig, vor allem der Schlußteil. 

Ich will jetzt aber nicht weiter plaudern, schaut morgen selbst.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. April 2012)

Hast Recht, waren ein paar schöne, kleine Verbesserungen.
Den "No jokes" haben wir uns auch mal angeschaut.
Aber dabei wird's wohl auch bleiben...
Ist zum größten Teil ja doch ein paar Dimensionen über dem Wild Hog.

Auf alle Fälle: Schää wars


----------



## rmfausi (16. April 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Den "No jokes" haben wir uns auch mal angeschaut.
> Aber dabei wird's wohl auch bleiben...
> Ist zum größten Teil ja doch ein paar Dimensionen über dem Wild Hog.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle: Schää wars



Hi Tom,
ja ein paar Sachen am "No Jokes" gehen schon. Die Doubles zwischendrin und die großen Sprünge zum Schluss sind auch nicht so meins. Man kommt aber überall gut über'n Chickenway vorbei. 

Vielleicht komme ich im Sommer wieder nach Stromberg, mal sehen.

Genau: schää wars 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (19. April 2012)

Aha ...




MTB SP von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Gaskrank (20. April 2012)

Hallo Tom,

du bist mir ja ein Vorbild. Wie kannst du so eine Hardcorepassage OHNE ausreichende Schutzkleidung unter die Räder nehmen. Ausserdem schaust du nicht da hin, wohin du fahren willst. Schäm dich...
Nein, Spass beiseite, deine Touren sind für Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger eine tolle Sache. Weiter so. Noch ein Wort zu eurem bevorstehenden Bikeparkbesuch. In der Regel sind Fullface und Rückenprotektor vom Veranstalter vorgeschrieben, zu Recht. Also schaut genau was man da alles anziehen MUSS, damit der Tag nicht ins Wasser fällt. Ein Leihrad ist Pflicht, mit nem AM macht das keinen Sinn. 
Euch allen Gute Fahrt 

Gruss Gaskrank


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2012)

Der Artikel in der Zeitung ist von der Grundeinstellung des Redakteurs, der per se von Rowdytum, Konflikten und Naturzerstörung ausgeht, zumindest bis zum formulierten Widerspruch von Thomas eine Katastrophe.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> ja ein paar Sachen am "No Jokes" gehen schon. Die Doubles zwischendrin und die großen Sprünge zum Schluss sind auch nicht so meins. Man kommt aber überall gut über'n Chickenway vorbei.
> 
> Vielleicht komme ich im Sommer wieder nach Stromberg, mal sehen.
> ...


Ein paar Sachen davon gehen, manches kann ich mir vorstellen irgendwann mal zu fahren. Aber einige Sprünge dort werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr fahren. Aber egal, die Fullface Fraktion darf ja auch noch was haben.
Wann wir wieder fahren steht noch nicht fest, aber ein Termin für einen Bikepark steht: 27.Mai. Wohin genau haben wir aber noch nicht ausgemacht.



lomo schrieb:


> Aha ...
> ...


Ja, war ganz witzig. Der hat mich angerufen, nachdem er einen Artikel zur Saisoneröffnung des Biker Club gelesen hat. Man kommt sich richtig berühmt vor. Muss aufpassen jetzt nicht abzuheben 


Gaskrank schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> du bist mir ja ein Vorbild. Wie kannst du so eine Hardcorepassage OHNE ausreichende Schutzkleidung unter die Räder nehmen. Ausserdem schaust du nicht da hin, wohin du fahren willst. Schäm dich...
> Nein, Spass beiseite, deine Touren sind für Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger eine tolle Sache. Weiter so. Noch ein Wort zu eurem bevorstehenden Bikeparkbesuch. In der Regel sind Fullface und Rückenprotektor vom Veranstalter vorgeschrieben, zu Recht. Also schaut genau was man da alles anziehen MUSS, damit der Tag nicht ins Wasser fällt. Ein Leihrad ist Pflicht, mit nem AM macht das keinen Sinn.
> ...


Die Hardcorepassage ist dazu auch noch im Speyerer Wald, einem der gefährlichsten und bekanntesten Downhill und Freeride-Gebiete überhaupt. Nächstes mal mach ich das dann so: http://tv.shut.net/content/show/74787/img_ep/407.jpg
Mit dem Rad wollte ich eigentlich meins mitnehmen und wenn's dann nix ist, eines ausleihen. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man dann nicht unbedingt so kurzfristig eins leihen kann. Zumindest wenn viel los ist. Also tendiere ich wohl tatsächlich zum Leihen.

Und nicht vergessen:
*Morgen ist erste Einsteigerwoche!*
Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (20. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Artikel in der Zeitung ist von der Grundeinstellung des Redakteurs, der per se von Rowdytum, Konflikten und Naturzerstörung ausgeht, zumindest bis zum formulierten Widerspruch von Thomas eine Katastrophe.


So habe ich das eigentlich nicht empfunden. Vielleicht aber auch, weil ich ja bei dem Gespräch dabei war. Er war eigentlich gar nicht negativ eingestellt, im Gegenteil. Und dass es ein paar Idioten gibt, ist nun mal tatsächlich so.
Einige andere Punkte sind etwas verfälscht, aber das ist auch nicht so dramatisch. Ich gebe ja z.B. keine Kurse, sondern fahre einfach jede Woche eine Tour, bei der eben auch andere mitfahren und ich eben meistens vorne. Die Bezeichnung Trailguide gibt es so auch nicht, und dass ich das so kategorisch ausschließe mal zu machen, trifft es auch nicht so ganz. Aber egal, ich sehe das eigentlich nur als Werbung, um den Kreis der Mitfahrer potentiell etwas zu erhöhen.

Bis dann


----------



## Florian.R (20. April 2012)

Also ich hatte spontan auch nciht das Gefühl dass der Redakteur negativ voreingestellt war. Zumal der unbedarfte Leser, der den Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Bikern nicht kennt wahrscheinlich in so eine Richtung gar nicht unbedingt denkt...

Tom, ich habe übrigens eine Frau gefunden, die für die Außendarstellung des Mountainbikens ähnlich viel getan hat wie du mit dem Artikel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrgHw0XrfUE"]Sportstudio mit GÃ¼nther Jauch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

bin morgen leider nicht dabei, aber am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit, ist da jemand unterwegs?
Gruß Florian


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich im Kontakt zur Zeitung einfach ein gebranntes Kind. Man hat es einfach irgendwann satt mit Verfälschungen und Verdrehungen und investierter Zeit in die Bespaßung von Redakteuren, die dann einfach Mist schreiben und obendrein der Meinung sind, dass die Zeitung als Printmedium für alle Zeit das Informationsmedium Nummer Eins bleibt.

Kleiner Scherz am Rande (weil ich selbst mal "Opfer" einer solchen Nachfrage war):
Du schreibst "... ich habe das eigentlich nicht empfunden." - "Er war eigentlich gar nicht negativ eingestellt, ...". Und uneigentlich? Wie war's da?


----------



## tommybgoode (20. April 2012)

Eigentlich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. April 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ein paar Sachen davon gehen, manches kann ich mir vorstellen irgendwann mal zu fahren. Aber einige Sprünge dort werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr fahren. Aber egal, die Fullface Fraktion darf ja auch noch was haben.
> Wann wir wieder fahren steht noch nicht fest, aber ein Termin für einen Bikepark steht: 27.Mai. Wohin genau haben wir aber noch nicht ausgemacht.



Hi Tom,
der Termin ist notiert, grundsätzlich bin ich dabei. Ich habe z.Zt. kein parkfähiges eigenes Rad. Der Summitrider ist wieder am Sattelrohr gerissen. Der Rahmen wurde zurückgeschickt. Die Bestellung eines Alutech CT Rahmen ist heute rausgegangen. Die Lieferzeit ist mit 4-5 Wochen angegeben, Made in Germany halt.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Lac Blanc vielleicht??


----------



## tommybgoode (21. April 2012)

Warst Du da schon mal?

Da ich ja totaler Park-Neuling bin, verlasse ich mich da natürlich auch gerne auf Tipps. Thomas hat auch was von einem französischen Park erzählt. Könnte gut sein, dass der das ist.
Kann man dort auch Bikes leihen? Habe zumindest mit meinem leider nicht mehr vorhandenen Französisch nichts in der Richtung entdecken können. Protektoren etc. kann man wohl leihen. Aber derjenige der die leihen muss, hat ja auch meist kein entsprechendes Rad, denke ich.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. April 2012)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass der über 200km weg ist. Damit sinken die Chancen für Lac Blanc von meiner Seite gewaltig.


----------



## rmfausi (21. April 2012)

Hi Tom,
ich war noch nicht in Lac Blanc, ja das wird wohl der Park sein den Thomas meinte. In der Freeride ist der Park gut weggekommen. Da wollte ich dieses Jahr hin, schauen was die Bravo so verspricht. Ja 200km ist schon 'ne Ansage, ich weiss. Ob man da Räder leihen kann weiss ich auch nicht, aber das geht in jedem Park, bei den Franzosen sicher auch. Die sind doch auch alle Radfahrer äähh Fahrradfahrer. 

Sonst wie gesagt Beerfelden, da gibts auch Räder zu leihen. Letztes Jahr waren es Kona mit 180mm Domain Gabeln vorne und hinten Stahlfederdämpfer. Der Preis war 45 wenn ichs noch recht weiss. 

Habe heute mit Jürgen von Alutech gesprochen, bei meinem Rahmen wirds  Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni dauern. Dann muss ich sehen was ich am 27.05. mache, wird eng ohne Parkrad.  

@cougar...
Ich habe gestern ein Alutech CT bestellt, das wir damals in Stromberg begutachtet hatten. Meine Transalp Rahmen sind jetzt Geschichte. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (21. April 2012)

Ich war gerade nochmal auf der Seite von Beerfelden. Und ich denke ich würde da hin fahren. Außer es gibt noch eine Alternative.
Der für mich entscheidende Unterschied ist 80km vs. 220km. Ist schon ein heftiger Unterschied.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2012)

Nicht vergessen:

Nächsten Sonntag ist wieder entspannte Einsteigertour.

Abfahrt wie immer um 10:00 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest. Evtl. peile ich dann das Lambertskreuz an. Aber das überlege ich mir noch genau.

Auf jeden Fall wird schönes Wetter und es wird 'ne schöne Tour.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## coffer (26. April 2012)

Hi Tom,

ein Schorleschlucker Kollege und ich sind ebenfalls am Sonntag unterwegs.
Auch wir wollen mitunter beim Lambertx vorbeikommen und den Schorle testen. Evtl. sieht man sich!

Sven


----------



## coffer (28. April 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag ist wieder entspannte Einsteigertour.
> 
> Abfahrt wie immer um 10:00 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest.



Tach Tom,

steht das noch morgen?

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2012)

Aber klar Doch


----------



## coffer (28. April 2012)

OK, dabei

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2012)

So langsam nähert sich das Wochenende, also mal wieder die Erinnerung:

*Am Samstag ist wieder gediegene Einsteigertour*

Ziel ist dieses mal dann aber wirklich das Lambertskreuz. Wahrscheinlich 
Da ich im Moment auch etwas erkältet bin, und schon ganz schön schnaufe, wenn ich zwei Stockwerke die Treppe hoch gehe, wird's am Samstag also garantiert wieder entspanntes Tempo. Schon alleine wegen mir 

Und: Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter. Was einen nicht tötet...
Im Ernst: Den Regen bemerkt man beim Mountainbiken oft (fast) gar nicht, da man im Wald ja gut geschützt ist. Also lasst euch von schlechtem Wetter nicht abbringen

Also bis Samstag dann.


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Mai 2012)

wie war es heute? seid ihr nass geworden?

hat jemand lust morgen ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Mai 2012)

Gut, kaum, ja

Aber leider keine Zeit.
Ich glaube aber Florian wollte fahren.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (6. Mai 2012)

ich werde heute morgen mal ne runde schwimmen gehen und wenn das wetter besser wird setzt ich mich heute mittag/abend ne runde aufs rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (9. Mai 2012)

wollte mal fragen wer von euch nächsten sonntag in siedelsbrunn mit am start ist. ich habe schon mal gemeldet.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder zur Erinnerung:

 Nächsten Sonntag ist wieder Einsteigertour

Da ich am Samstag in Richtung Lambrecht schaue, welche kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten sich dieses Jahr im Wald finden lassen,
bin ich am Sonntag mal nicht dabei. Zwei mal am WE schaff ich 
in meinem Alter einfach nicht mehr zu biken 
Der Florian ist aber jünger und deshalb darf der am Sonntag dann
mal übernehmen.

Abfahrt ist wie üblich um kurz vor 10 in Speyer Nordwest. Wohin es geht, muss Florian dann entscheiden. Wird aber sicher auch schön.
PW halt 

Bis dann, Tom.

@Thomas: Deine Frage hat sich dann zumindest in meine Richtung ja leider erledigt. Danach müssen wir es aber auch endlich mal wieder schaffen.
Ich wollte ja auch ewig mal wieder unter der Woche abends, vielleicht klappt's ja mal...


----------



## unocz (10. Mai 2012)

was ist denn in siedelsbrunn ?


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Mai 2012)

http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/mountainbike_marathon.html

mtb marathon mit einer guten strecke. nicht nur forstwege sondern auch schöne trails. bin bei den 50km gemeldet.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Mai 2012)

Und weiter geht's:

Samstag ist "normale" Tour

Einsteiger sind aber auch willkommen, sollten mir dann aber kurz Bescheid geben. Dann plane ich entsprechende Alternativen ein.

Als Strecke habe ich mal anvisiert:
- ums Weinbiet rum
- Richtung Stabenberg
- Eckkopf
- grüne Bank. Ich liebe diese Stelle
- dann evtl. Richtung Lambertskreuz, mal schauen

Je nach Teilnehmern und spontaner Lust aber auch evtl. etwas ganz anderes...

Mein Wetterfrosch sagt 0,9mm Niederschlag voraus. Das ist quasi nix.

Also bis Samstag dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## unocz (16. Mai 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/mountainbike_marathon.html
> 
> mtb marathon mit einer guten strecke. nicht nur forstwege sondern auch schöne trails. bin bei den 50km gemeldet.




klingt gut, hab leider kein bock auf die 80km anfahrt


----------



## Andybopp (19. Mai 2012)

wart ihr das heute im guten Dutzend gegen 1500h am Weißen Stich in Richtung Stabenberg?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2012)

Nö, da waren wir zwar auch. Aber ich schätze mal grob gegen halb eins oder so und auch nur zu viert.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2012)

Wie schaut's denn nächste Woche aus? Da wäre dann ja keine normale Tour, sondern Bikepark angesagt.

Wer ist dabei?
Wann sollen wir los?
Wohin sollen wir?

Zum dritten Punkt würde ich mal http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de vorschlagen. Da ist die Anfahrt 80km. Das geht finde ich noch ganz gut.
Aber wenn jemand einen besseren und noch erreichbaren Vorschlag hat, nur zu...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## rmfausi (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Tom,
ich werde bis dahin immer noch kein parktaugliches Rad haben , falle also aus. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich überlege auch noch, ob ich mein Rad mitnehme und es mal damit probiere, oder ob ich direkt eins leihe. Du meintest ja, dass das mit meinem wohl schon noch OK wäre. Aber ich tendiere wohl eher dazu mir eins zu leihen und dann für's nächste mal zu schauen, ob das mit meinem auch Spaß machen könnte. Bevor ich dann da stehe und es kein Leihrad mehr gibt 

Man bräuchte halt doch so um die fünf MTBs ... und dann noch die anderen Räder


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Mai 2012)

Hmm, keiner, der mit will?

Ich denke, wenn, dann müsste man auch Räder reservieren. Und ich weiß nicht, wie lange da noch was frei ist.

Also ran an die Tastatur 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Mai 2012)

ich bin dabei. rad und panzer brauche ich auf jeden fall. wie machen wir das soll jeder für sich dort anrufen? wenn ja werd ich das morgen mal machen.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2012)

OK, super. Du könntest für mich dann gerade mitreservieren.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Mai 2012)

rahmengröße bei dir ja sollte auch L sein. freerider oder dh?


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2012)

Hmm, keine Ahnung. Ich bin ja etwas kleiner als Du. Von der Größe her soll dann einfach der Verleiher entscheiden. Ich bin so 1,82 oder so. Wenn Du die gleiche Größe nimmst, könnten wir ja je eins der Bikes nehmen. Dann kann man ja mal tauschen.

Und ein Safetypack natürlich.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Mai 2012)

bikes und ritterrüstung sind bestellt


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2012)

Womit darf ich mich denn nun den Berg runterstürzen?

Wie sollen wir das mit dem Fahren machen. Wäre bei den anderen noch Platz?


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Mai 2012)

das mit dem platz kläre ich. wir haben einen freedrider und ein dh-bike. gleiche größe. also können wir dann gerne tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (28. Mai 2012)

Samstag steht wieder Tour auf dem Plan. Wer ist mit dabei.


----------



## pfalzbube (28. Mai 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Samstag steht wieder Tour auf dem Plan. Wer ist mit dabei.



Wäre mal wieder zu überlegen. Wäre inkl. Gäsbock meine 3. MTB T0ur dieses Jahr und die zweite mit Reverb  Wann solls denn losgehen?

Da ist auch ne RTF in Hatzenbühl die einer MTB TOur Konkurrenz macht. Schauen wir mal was die Lust und die Beine sagen.


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Mai 2012)

abfahrt wie immer kurz vor 10 in speyer nord-west. bzw. dann kurz nach 10 in schifferstadt. strecke und tempo richtet sich dann nach den teilnehmern.


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2012)

moin,
hat heute einer in den nächsten 2 stunde lust auf ne tour ??


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Mai 2012)

lust ja aber keine zeit. bin arbeiten.


----------



## roischiffer (28. Mai 2012)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> ...
> Da ist auch ne RTF in Hatzenbühl die einer MTB TOur Konkurrenz macht. ...



Hatzenbühl ist am Sa. 9.Juni laut http://www.rv-hatzenbuehl.de/touristik.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ja am WE leider nicht dabei, aber Thomas wird mich sicher würdig vertreten.

Bikepark fand ich übrigens genial 

Braucht jemand ein Ghost AMR 7500 Plus? Wäre nun zu verkaufen


----------



## pfalzbube (30. Mai 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Hatzenbühl ist am Sa. 9.Juni laut http://www.rv-hatzenbuehl.de/touristik.html



Ups, da war ich meiner Zeit mal wieder voraus. Wenn ich dabei bin dann dirket in NW am Bahnhof.

Oliver


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Mai 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Bikepark fand ich übrigens genial
> 
> Braucht jemand ein Ghost AMR 7500 Plus? Wäre nun zu verkaufen




..muss jetzt mehr Federweg her?!


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2012)

Evtl. ja, und eine etwas andere Geo. Es juckt schon ziemlich, auch wenn ich ja mit dem Ghost eigentlich echt zufrieden bin. Aber ein paar mal im Jahr in den Park würde ich glaube ich schon gerne. Alles mieten ist dann ganz schön teuer. Und ein Rad nur für den Park macht für ein paar mal im Jahr auch keinen Sinn.

Danke für die Infos zum Tourenplaner übrigens. Habe mir mal die Testversion installiert. Könnte interessant sein. Muss noch mal ein wenig weiter testen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (31. Mai 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Evtl. ja, und eine etwas andere Geo.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hey!

Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen...mag mein Hardtail irgendwie nicht mehr..

Wenn du Fragen zum Tourenplaner hast, einfach melden! ..ist schon ein geniales Spielzeug!


----------



## Florian.R (1. Juni 2012)

bin dabei am Samstag 
Gruß Florian


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Juni 2012)

bist du ab speyer nord- west dabei? könntest du dann das ticket kaufen? dann steig ich erst schifferstadt zu. wenn nicht fahr ich natürlich bis speyer nord-west


----------



## Florian.R (1. Juni 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> bist du ab speyer nord- west dabei? könntest du dann das ticket kaufen? dann steig ich erst schifferstadt zu. wenn nicht fahr ich natürlich bis speyer nord-west


brauchen wir überhaupt eins bis Speyer? ich hab ja sowieso ein Ticket... Aber ich kanns auch gerne kaufen


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Juni 2012)

machen wirs so. wenn noch irgendwer ab speyer dabei ist, könntest du ab dort ein 24h ticket kaufen. wenn net, kaufe ichs dann ab schifferstadt. geld bekommst dann von mir.


----------



## Florian.R (1. Juni 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> machen wirs so. wenn noch irgendwer ab speyer dabei ist, könntest du ab dort ein 24h ticket kaufen. wenn net, kaufe ichs dann ab schifferstadt. geld bekommst dann von mir.


Ok, so machen wir es. Bis morgen, Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (2. Juni 2012)

Moin!

Also zum Thema Fahrkarte...ich fahre morgen um 10:13 ab Limbim Richtung Wald (Frankenstein), und werde ein Ticket24 Plus ziehen, ein Kollege steigt in Böhl dazu, sind also noch 3 Plätze zu vergeben..

Die Edit sagt, dass ich Heute fahre (Samstag)


----------



## cougar1982 (2. Juni 2012)

ah ok. dann häng ich mich dann vieleicht bei euch mit ans ticket mit dran.


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Juni 2012)

Kein Thema, dann bis gleich im Zug..


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juni 2012)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung:

Sonntag ist Tour, Treffpunkt wie immer kurz vor 10 in SP-Nordwest

Grobe Idee für Sonntag: Mit dem Zug nach Deidesheim. Dann über Stabenberg, The Wall und Richtung Weinbiet. Je nach Lust, Kondition und so weiter mit ein bissl Geschlängel mehr oder weniger.
Auf alle Fälle mit jeder Menge Trails 

Richtige Futterstation ist dann eigentlich nur Weinbiet und das kommt eher gegen Ende. Also: Trinkflasche voll machen und Stulle einpacken!

Ein neuer Mitfahrer hat sich auch schon bei mir gemeldet. Weiß sonst schon jemand, wie's ausschaut?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Juni 2012)

The Wall Da habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen. Ich bin also dabei!
Bis Sonntag

Volker


----------



## kraft_werk (7. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Also falls ich am Samstag nicht fahren sollte, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> The Wall Da habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen. Ich bin also dabei!


Ebenso 



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Also falls ich am Samstag nicht fahren sollte, wäre ich dabei.


Wenn Du bis Schifferstadt kommst, brauchst Du auch kein eigenes Ticket. Dann kannst Du auch bei uns mitfahren.

Bis morgen, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Juni 2012)

Na bis Schifferstadt sollte das kein Problem sein 

Bin dann morgen in der Bahn ca 1015 in Schifferstadt..wie gewohnt gaaanz hinten

bis morgen!


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Juni 2012)

Tom ich habe gehört du hattest nicht so viel Erfolg an der Wand. 

Dafür hatte ich mal wieder richtig viel Erfolg  (gold im Team)

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1533/index.html
vorletztes bild in der gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. Juni 2012)

So langsam macht ihr mich neugierig bzgl. dieser "Wall". Gebt mal ne kurze Ortsbestimmung raus, die will ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich wette mal 10, dass Du es schaffst!


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Tom ich habe gehört du hattest nicht so viel Erfolg an der Wand.


Immerhin fast. Demnächst ist die Stelle reif 



cougar1982 schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich mal wieder richtig viel Erfolg  (gold im Team)


Glückwunsch, kleiner Angeber  Habt ihr diesmal die Trikots richtig bedruckt? 


Houschter schrieb:


> So langsam macht ihr mich neugierig bzgl. dieser "Wall". Gebt mal ne kurze Ortsbestimmung raus, die will ich mir mal ansehen.


Zwischen Stabenbergturm und "Am Weißenstich" (Ricktung Eckkopf) ist eine absolut gerade Strecke auf der Karte (ab Knoppenweth, was auch immer das genau ist). Der Einstieg dort ist nicht ganz ohne. Ist eigentlich nur ein paar Meter lang und hoch. Aber viele haben's da noch nicht hoch geschafft. Ich auch noch nicht, aber immerhin fast...



Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ich wette mal 10, dass Du es schaffst!


Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Gib Bescheid, wenn Du da warst. Mir fehlt da am Ende noch ein klein wenig Druck... aber das kommt bald.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Houschter (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habs mir fast gedacht, dass es um dieses fiese Stück geht! Drecksanstieg...
War schon lang nimmer in der Ecke, wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## Andybopp (11. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> War schon lang nimmer in der Ecke, wird mal wieder Zeit.



Direkt am Eckkopf muss man die nächsten Tage mit Forstarbeiten rechnen. Mit Flatterband gibt´s da schon Absperrungen, gearbeitet wurde noch nix, denke das geht diese Woche los.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2012)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Direkt am Eckkopf muss man die nächsten Tage mit Forstarbeiten rechnen. Mit Flatterband gibt´s da schon Absperrungen, gearbeitet wurde noch nix, denke das geht diese Woche los.



Da wollten wir glücklicherweise eh abbiegen. Das Band habe ich aber auch noch gesehen. Direkt hinter "Weißerstich" ist wohl zu.

So mancher weiß ja, dass ich Alutech irgendwie mag. Ich hatte aber Zweifel, ob so ein Alutech den PW-Trails auch gewachsen ist. Habe gerade das Video entdeckt, das mir doch etwas Hoffnung macht: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/179858/
Wenn so ein Alutech sogar das aushält, dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (12. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/179858/
> Wenn so ein Alutech sogar das aushält, dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren.



ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass irgendein Rad sowas aushält! Das ist halt auch schon ganz oberste Schublade, was die Fahrtechnik betrifft... Aber vielleicht wirst du mit dem Alutech dann auch so fahren können


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..Ich hatte aber Zweifel, ob so ein Alutech den PW-Trails auch gewachsen ist. Habe gerade das Video entdeckt, das mir doch etwas Hoffnung macht: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/179858/
> Wenn so ein Alutech sogar das aushält, dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren.





..so heftige Trails haben wir hier doch garnicht!


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2012)

Hi Tom,
das ist jetzt wohl nicht dein Ernst. Das ist ein Alutech Wildsau Rad und der/die Fahrer des Rades fährt nicht annähernd das was das Rad kann. Ich denke du interessierst dich für ein Fanes Enduro, richtig? Dann schau dir mal gescheite Videos im IBC/Youtube/Pinkbike/vimeo und Konsorten an was mit dem Rad wirklich geht. 

Das Fanes kommt dann aber aus Fernost nur die Entwicklung macht der Jü in Deutschland. Ist dann so wie bei Liteville, nur der Hype um die Marke ist wesentlich kleiner/unesotherischer.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte das war auch ohne Smileys eindeutig. Keine Sorge, ich weiß schon, dass damit mehr geht.
Und ja, das Fanes interessiert mich. Eigentlich mehr als das. In ca. zwei Wochen müsste es bei mir sein  Isch frää misch wie ä klää Kind


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was erster kommt Dein Fanes oder mein cheapTrick.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Warte jetzt schon die 8. Woche drauf.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2012)

Und wann sollte es kommen?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2012)

Vor ca. 2 Wochen. Der Rahmen war schon beim Jü (schwarz glanz gepulvert ) das ich nicht will. Jetzt ist er wieder beim Eloxierer (schwarz matt) wie bestellt. Der Rahmen sollte irgendwann nächste Woche kommen. Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2012)

Na dann wirst Du wohl schon vor mir sein. Mein Rahmen müsste schon in Deutschland sein. Allerdings noch nicht eloxiert etc.
Und dann wird das Rad noch dort aufgebaut. Aber Mitte der 26. KW hieß es mal soll das Rad bei mir sein.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Juni 2012)

Vorfreude ist eine schöne Freude! Geniese diese Zeit und bereite Dic hschon mal mental auf the Wall vor. Mit dem neuen Bike klappt es bestimmt


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na dann wirst Du wohl schon vor mir sein. Mein Rahmen müsste schon in Deutschland sein. Allerdings noch nicht eloxiert etc.
> Und dann wird das Rad noch dort aufgebaut. Aber Mitte der 26. KW hieß es mal soll das Rad bei mir sein.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Hi Tom,
mein Rahmen war noch garnicht im Ausland, der ist noch vom Jü selbst geschweißt. Ich bin aber genau in den Umzug der Firma und diverse Bikefestivals mit meiner Bestellung gelandet, darum auch die Verzögerung.
Ab Fanes und neues Hardtail kommts aus Taiwan, davor aus Bistensee bzw. Ascheffel.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2012)

Dann mal wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen:

Nächste Tour ist Samstag, wie immer kurz vor 10 Speyer-Nordwest

Touridee: Zug bis Lambrecht, dann über Hellerhütte, Totenkopf, Schänzelturm, Ludwigsturm nach Edesheim. Macht 30km, 800Hm

Pause auf einer Hütte vielleicht eher nicht. Dafür dann eher ein Abschlussbierchen oder so in Edesheim. Hmm, eigentlich muss man dort wohl eher Wein trinken. Naja, darf jeder wie er will. Hängt aber natürlich wie immer davon ab, wie es so zeitlich läuft. Jedenfalls muss ich am Samstag pünktlich zurück sein, da ich noch Grillen muss. Das Leben ist hart 

Ich weiß von Steffen, dass er kommt. Wer noch?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du so pünktlich zum Grillen musst, kann ich nicht mitfahren  

Freue mich aber auf die nächste Tour bei Euch. Viel Glück mit dem Fanes!!!


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gerne morgen ne Runde drehen. Wer will mit?


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2012)

Wieder die falsche Frage. Demnächst wäre an so einem Tag dann Beerfelden oder so eine Alternative.

Wenn ich Du wäre und Zeit hätte, hätte ich darauf Lust: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9598241#post9598241

Gruß, Tom


----------



## fritzz-Basti (20. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin begeisterter Freerider (Anfänger bis Fortgeschritten) und bin vor drei Wochen nach Dudenhofen gezogen und suche nun ein paar Leute mit denen man mal Abends oder am Wochenende eine Runde in den PW fahren kann.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich mich bisher im PW nicht auskenne und somit einen "Guide" brauche der mir ein paar Trails zeigt.

Fahre aktuell ein Cube Fritzz Pro (Mod. 2011), bin aber aufgrund Krankheit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. Aber nach 1-2 Touren sollte die gewohnte Kondition usw. wieder da sein.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2012)

Klar, bist gerne willkommen. Ob Du bei uns glücklich wirst, wenn Du Dich selbst als Freerider bezeichnest, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Wir fahren im PW im Prinzip alle Trails, die es da so gibt. Allerdings geht's nicht um höher, weiter, schneller.
Aber Du kannst ja einfach mal mitkommen und schauen, ob's Dir Spaß macht oder nicht.

Die nächste Tour ist jetzt am Sonntag. Näheres dazu kommt bald auch hier...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## fritzz-Basti (21. Juni 2012)

An diesem und den nächsten Wochenende ist es bei mir nicht möglich, aber nächste Woche mal abends gern.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2012)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> An diesem und den nächsten Wochenende ist es bei mir nicht möglich, aber nächste Woche mal abends gern.


Unter der Woche schaffe ich das leider nur selten, aber mal schauen...


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2012)

Nächste Tour:

Jetzt am Sonntag wie immer kurz vor 10 ab Speyer Nordwest

Da für mich kurz hinter NW die Trailkenntnis ziemlich dünn ist, möchte ich das am Sonntag mal etwas angehen. Dazu möchte ich eine Tour fahren, die mir Daniel geschickt hat. Grober Plan:
- Weidenthal
- vorbei an Esthal über Wolfsschluchthütte
- Breitenstein
- Höllischtal
- Hellerhütte
- über kleine Ebene nach NW

Pause je nach Zeit evtl. dann an der Hellerhütte. Aber Stulle und Wasser sollten ausreichend dabei sein. Macht wie üblich dann 30km, 800Hm

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. Juni 2012)

Wie habt ihr denn vor die Passage Weidenthal - Esthal - Breitenstein zu gestalten? Da könnte ich ggfs. ein wenig "helfen". 
Andere Frage: Start in Weidenthal ist wann?


----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2012)

Willst du dann die Hunde rauslassen???


----------



## Kelme (22. Juni 2012)

Ja natürlich nicht, aber mehr Heimatrevier als Startort Weidenthal geht ja nun wirklich nicht und ich könnte da eventuell ein paar Tipps geben, wie man die Strecke recht "angenehm" gestaltet. Alleine die Passage "vorbei an Esthal über Wolfsschluchthütte" kann einen auch erschrecken machen.


----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...  Alleine die Passage "vorbei an Esthal über Wolfsschluchthütte" kann einen auch erschrecken machen.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja natürlich nicht, aber mehr Heimatrevier als Startort Weidenthal geht ja nun wirklich nicht und ich könnte da eventuell ein paar Tipps geben, wie man die Strecke recht "angenehm" gestaltet. Alleine die Passage "vorbei an Esthal über Wolfsschluchthütte" kann einen auch erschrecken machen.



Na dann schick ich Dir mal ne PN und freu mich über Deine Meinung.


----------



## kraft_werk (22. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Aah, sehr schöne Strecke  
..leider kann ich am Wochenende nicht mitfahren.. 

Die meinung eines Locals würde mich allerdings auch interessieren..denn gerade das Stück  "vorbei an Esthal über Wolfsschluchthütte" ist schön zu fahren und geht seehr geschmeidig Bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (23. Juni 2012)

Sooo...ich hab´ mich mal eben registriert.

Und die Tour morgen hört sich doch auch mal wieder spannend an. Ich denke, da bin ich wieder dabei!
Hoffentlich haben wir da auch wieder so Glück mit dem Wetter...

André aus Speyer


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2012)

Bis nachher am Bahnhof.


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht und wenn man dann noch Leute wieder trifft, mit denen man vor 10 Jahren desöfteren durch den Wald geradelt ist, macht es besonders Laune.
Ich hoffe die Streckenführung bis Breitenstein hat gefallen (mir schon ).


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, aber klar doch. Vielen Dank nochmal. Manches kannte ich zwar theoretisch doch. Ist aber schon interessant wie blind man fährt, wenn man mit 554 anderen zusammen im Wald fährt 
Ich muss unbedingt meinen Umkreis etwas erweitern. Die Wandererdichte war dann am PW-Rand doch wieder deutlich höher.


----------



## Florian.R (24. Juni 2012)

Hey,

vielen Dank fürs Guiden! Die Strecke war sehr schön, die Ecke können wir von mir aus auf jeden Fall auf dem Schirm behalten!


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss unbedingt meinen Umkreis etwas erweitern. Die Wandererdichte war dann am PW-Rand doch wieder deutlich höher.


Bei meiner Rückfahrt war nur die "Rehleindichte" erhöht . Ab Esthaler Bänke konnte ich den Trail, der mich 500 Meter vor der Haustür aus dem Wald spuckt, völlig frei und ungebremst abfahren. A Drraum zur Mittagszeit


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Juni 2012)

Der Plan für nächstes WE:

Am nächsten Samstag ist keine normale Tour

dafür aber Tour unter dem Motto:

*From Dusk Till Dawn*

Wir starten am Samstag abend wie gewohnt in Speyer. Uhrzeit gegen 21:00. Und dann geht's auf nach KL. Von dort fahren wir dann morgens wieder mit dem Zug zurück.

Grobe Tourplanung ist:
- Start in NW
- Eckkopfturm
- Drachenfels
- Frankenstein
- Humbergturm

Um die Lampen zu schonen wird diesmal das meiste auf Autobahnen hoch gefahren. Der Mond sollte uns da auch noch etwas unterstützen. Runter aber natürlich möglichst Trails. Der ein oder andere Schlenker ist dann noch drin, so dass wir auch ein bisschen was zu tun haben bis morgens
An den oben genannten Punkten werden wir dann voraussichtlich immer eine nennenswerte Pause machen. Die ganze Nacht nur zu fahren wäre mir zu anstrengend  Außerdem will ich ja den Ausblick im Fast-Vollmond genießen 
Am Humbergturm gibt's dann Frühstück.

Die Tour wollte ich ja schon lange machen und jetzt soll's endlich klappen. Mit dem Bike in den Sonnenaufgang... das muss einfach cool sein 

Bis jetzt sind wir wohl zu fünft und prinzipiell auch noch offen für Mitfahrer. Allerdings möchte ich bei dieser Tour niemanden mitnehmen, den ich gar nicht kenne. Sorry, aber das ist mir da etwas heikel. Wer noch mit will, meldet sich dann diesmal am besten direkt bei mir.

Alles andere wird dann am besten per Mail etc. ausgemacht. Nächste Woche geht's dann aber wieder normal weiter...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß bei der fast-schlaflos-im-Sattel-Tour Nächstes Jahr wiederholt ihr das hoffentlich. Dann kann ich das Tempo vlt mitfahren.


----------



## Sera (27. Juni 2012)

Hört sich spannend an! Wünsch euch viel Spaß und bin auf einen Bericht gespannt


----------



## coffer (27. Juni 2012)

Hört sich ja gut an, aber ich war letztes We in Wien bei einem 24h SingleSpeed Rennen. 
Wenn ich jetzt schon wieder "über Nacht" weg bin, werde ich von meiner Frau wohl entmündigt 

Sven - viel Spass euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ja nun schon so einige Kilometer unter meine Stollen genommen...und mir die ein oder andere Nacht im Wald um die Ohren geschlagen...
Aber sowas habe ich bislang noch nicht gemacht 
Ich sag immer, ab und zu muss man ganz einfach was Verrücktes machen  Insofern hab ich das mal fest eingeplant und freu mich drauf!
CU!


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Juni 2012)

..es könnte ein feucht-fröhliches Unternehmen werden:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=107240&wahl=vorhersage

..aber noch ist ja nicht Samstag..


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2012)

Und leider ist das nicht das einzige Problem. Seit Montag bin ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass das bis Samstag bei ausreichend Schlaf etc. wieder weg ist. Leider ist dem aber nicht so, und ich fühle mich erst nach zwei Aspirin wieder wie ein Mensch.

Länger abwarten möchte ich eigentlich nicht, da das ja für euch auch blöd ist, wenn ich Samstag nachmittag oder so absage. Das ist glaube ich das erste mal, dass ich eine Tour wegen Krankheit absagen muss. Und dann gerade bei dieser 

Also von daher: Sorry, aber

"From Dusk Till Dawn" muss leider verschoben werden

Euch trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (29. Juni 2012)

Das ist sehr schade, gute Besserung!
Hätte denn jemand trotzdem Lust auf eine Tour am Samstag, am liebsten nachmittags? Alternativ ginge auch Sonntag, da bin ich zeitlich komplett flexibel.
Gruß Florian


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Ist ja kein Problem, du sollst dich ja nicht durch den Wald quälen müssen!
Wünsch dir ´ne gute Besserung!


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2012)

@ Florian - Sonntag klingt gut! ..gerne wie gehabt so ab 10..?!


----------



## Gebhardan (29. Juni 2012)

Wie schade! 
Aber jetzt sind ja Ferien und da kuriert es sich ja blendend...gute Besserung, Tom! 
Sonntag bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei (ruhig auch mal vor 10:00)
CU! André


----------



## Florian.R (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin im Moment nicht in Speyer, deswegen würde ich dann direkt nach Neustadt kommen. Sollen wir uns um zehn in Neustadt treffen? Das wäre ein bisschen früher, aber noch zumutbar für einen Sonntag hoffe ich 
Gruß Flo


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juni 2012)

Sooo, also wir würden ganz normal um kurz nach 10 hier mit dem Zug losfahren, wären dann ca. 1020 in NW.

Nun stellt sich allerdings die Frage, hast du einen Tourplan? Steigst du zu? 

Wir würden nämlich gerne eine neue Tour testen, die wir auch noch nicht gefahren sind. Ab Lambrecht über Hellerhütte, Totenkopf, Ruine Modeneck, Ruine Neuscharfeneck, Orensfels nach Albersweiler runter. 
~30km und 1000hm...in gemütlichem Tempo..evtl auch zwei mal Einkehr unterwegs..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (30. Juni 2012)

Ok, das hört sich gut an! 
Ich wäre dann auch - wenn es nicht gerade regnet - um 10 bei SP NW, allerdings ohne Ticket.
Mitbringen kann ich natürlich eine Wanderkarte und Satellitennavigation...
wir werdens finden


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juni 2012)

Bis Schifferstadt müsstest du noch alleine fahren, dort sitze ich dann im Zug! ..komme von Limburgerhof..

Ticket hole ich. Hard-/ und Softwaregestützte Navigation habe ich dabei

..jetz muss nur das Wetter noch mitspielen..


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juni 2012)

Na, dann wünsch' ich euch allen viel Spaß.

@André: Du hast doch auch ein Android, oder? Dann kannst Du Dir das installieren:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cubic.cumo.android.rnv
Funktioniert gut, mit den besprochenen Vorteilen 

Vielleicht sieht man sich sogar im Wald. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich mit Family auf einer Hütte sein. Wahrscheinlich Totenkopf.

Gruß vom gut genesenden Tom


----------



## coffer (30. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Funktioniert gut, mit den besprochenen Vorteilen



Leider nur noch bis Anfang 2013, dann gibt es das 24h bzw. 24h Plus Ticket leider nicht mehr!

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juni 2012)

Von wo hast du die Info?


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na, dann wünsch' ich euch allen viel Spaß.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hey! Schön dass es schon besser geht 
Wir werden wohl spätestens um 12 am Totenkopf ankommen...vielleicht passt das Timing ja.

@coffer -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (30. Juni 2012)

ok, super, dann warte ich morgen in Lambrecht.

Bis morgen, 
Gruß Florian


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juni 2012)

Kuhl! ..kommen etwa 1037 dort an ;-)


----------



## coffer (30. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Von wo hast du die Info?



Stand glaube ich gestern in der Bildpfalz. Die VRN möchte die Tarife an die 
anderen Verkehrsverbunde "angleichen"

Es gibt dann nur noch Tagestickets solo. Bei z.B. 5 Leute würden bis zu 66%
zuschläge drauf kommen, d.h. 24h Plus Tarifzone3 kostet aktuell 9,60 Euro.
Nach der Änderung kostet es dann für 5 Personen Ca. 16 Euro irgendwas

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juli 2012)

Tja, das mit dem Ticket24 muss man mal abwarten. die 66% gelten anscheinenen ja bei 5 Leuten, wären also der worst-case. Bei zwei wird's billiger, bei drei vielleicht dann ähnlich.

Wir werden wohl nicht am Totenkopf sein, denke ich.

Euch jedenfalls ein feucht-fröhliches Vergnügen


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Juli 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl nicht am Totenkopf sein, denke ich.
> 
> Euch jedenfalls ein feucht-fröhliches Vergnügen



Weichei 

..und los gehts


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juli 2012)

Und weiter geht's:

 Tour ist am Sonntag, Start kurz vor 10 in Speyer

Also grobe Tourplanung habe ich mal von Frankenstein nach NW anvisiert. Lambertskreuz dürfte dabei sein. Die Details überlege ich mir noch. Aber wie üblich ca. 30km und 800-900Hm.

Und auch wie üblich: Wer weiß, ob/dass er dabei ist?

Thomas kann nicht. Das weiß ich schon. Viel Spaß beim Arbeiten 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (5. Juli 2012)

bin leider das ganze Wochenende weg... Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## coffer (6. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre schon am Sonntag bei den Gäsböcken mit.

Sven


----------



## Gebhardan (6. Juli 2012)

Sollte es diesmal zufällig nicht regnen bin ich sicher wieder mit am Start!
Streckenführung hört sich sehr verlockend an...wie immer


----------



## kraft_werk (7. Juli 2012)

..war doch beim letzten mal auch trocken ;-)

@ Tom - ist eigentlich dein Fanes schon da? 
..bin leider raus, muss erst meinen Pedaldefekt beheben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juli 2012)

Nächste Woche kommt das neue Rädchen 
Morgen ist also quasi Abschiedtour fürs Ghost. Zumindest geh ich mal davon aus...


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Jungferntour mit der Fanes nicht entgehen lassen, aber nächste Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit. Weiterhin frohe Tage der Vorfreude wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## rmfausi (8. Juli 2012)

Ich wünsche es dem Tom zwar aaaaaber noch hat er das Rad in den Fingern. Da ist eine gewisse Erfahrung mit dabei. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Mein Rahmen ist auch noch nicht da.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juli 2012)

Bin aber zuversichtlich. Laut Jü wird/wurde das Rad übers WE fertig gemacht und soll Anfang der Woche dann raus.
Sollte also klappen


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juli 2012)

Am Wochenende gibt's ein paar Änderungen:

Samstag ist keine Tour

Dafür fahren wir am Sonntag nach Annweiler

Guide bin dann nicht ich, sondern der Claus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9666130#post9666130

Thomas ist auf alle Fälle noch dabei. Evtl. auch Peter. Wir fahren dann mit dem Auto bei mir um 10 los.

Falls noch jemand mit will, einfach melden. Im Auto ist auch noch Platz und der Radträger kann auch noch was verkraften.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Juli 2012)

Hey!
Klingt nach einer uunbedingt notwendigen Pflichtübung 
Wäre denn da noch Platz für 2 + Bikes?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juli 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gibt's ein paar Änderungen:
> 
> Samstag ist keine Tour
> 
> ...



Mit oder ohne Fanes. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juli 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hey!
> Klingt nach einer uunbedingt notwendigen Pflichtübung
> Wäre denn da noch Platz für 2 + Bikes?



Yep. Ich meld mich dann noch mal ganz altmodisch per Email.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Fanes.



So wie es aussieht eher ohne. Habe zwar seit Montag eine DHL Trackingnummer. Aber leider gibt es keinen Fortschritt bis jetzt. Ich muss einfach geduldig warten...


----------



## Joshua60 (12. Juli 2012)

*D*auert *H*alt *L*änger :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. Juli 2012)

@Tom
Ich habe heute auch die Trackingnummer für mein Schweinchen bekommen. Isch freu misch. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß damit. Mein Schweinchen ist Freitag gekommen. Richtiger Proberitt kommt dann in Annweiler. Ein paar Sachen muss ich dann noch einstellen und Kleinigkeiten ändern. Aber dann dürfte das ein feines Rädchen sein


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Juli 2012)

Hehe, da darf heute jemand sein Schweinchen einsauen


----------



## roischiffer (15. Juli 2012)

Näää, heut war erschdääämol Speyama Nadzionalfeierdaaach ... mid Rieslingschole aus alle Himmelsrichdunge & allem was sunschd noch dazu g'heerd ... eisaue kummt dann negschdi Woch


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2012)

Da im Moment irgendwie viele andere Termine haben, oder im Ausland oder Urlaub sind, oder, oder..., und außerdem ja noch andere Touren sind, hänge ich mich mal wieder woanders ran:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589614

Andreas ist noch dabei. Der wird dann direkt dort mit einsteigen. Ticketmäßig wäre da also noch jede Menge Platz.

Sonntag ist dann keine Tour.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (18. Juli 2012)

..ich kann am Samstag leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissi111 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs  
Ich bin einfach mal so frech und störe eure Unterhaltung. Ich bin die "neue Interessentin" aus dem Thread, den manche von euch vielleicht schon entdeckt haben. Habe dort den Tipp bekommen, mich hier mal zu melden. Wenn ihr mal ne Anfängertour macht, fänd ichs toll, wenn ihr mir Bescheid geben könntet. Dann leih ich mir mal ein Bike und versuche mit euch mitzuradeln. Allerdings bin ich ab Sonntag erstmal wieder in Urlaub! 
Viele Grüße aus Lu!


----------



## kraft_werk (20. Juli 2012)

lissi111 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> Ich bin einfach mal so frech und störe eure Unterhaltung...



 ..nein, wie dreist!  

Hallo nochmal!
Dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen Urlaub! Schau doch einfach wieder hier vorbei, wenn du aus dem Urlaub zurück bist. Da lässt sich sicher ein Termin für eine gemeinsame Tour finden.

Im Normalfall kündigt Tom die Touren hier an, und gibt auch an, wie hoch und weit gefahren wird. Gerne wird auch das Tempo und die Strecke den Mitfahrern angepasst, sollte also kein Problem für dich werden


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juli 2012)

Hi,



lissi111 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal ne Anfängertour macht, fänd ichs toll, wenn ihr mir Bescheid geben könntet...



Klar, kannst Du gerne mal mit. Eine konkrete Einsteigertour ist im Moment nicht geplant, kommt aber bestimmt auch mal wieder.
Am besten liest Du hier etwas mit. Da steht eigentlich immer alles drin.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Praios001 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe ich darf mal euren Thread dafür nutzen, liebe speyrer MTB-ler:

Hat evtl. jemand Lust mal mit unserer kleinen Gruppe ein bischen die Trails rund um Bad Dürkheim unsicher zu machen? 
Wir suchen immer nette Mitfahrer und ich entsinne mich dunkel mal eine sehr spaßige Tour mit euch in Neustadt gefahren zu haben 
Da wir uns mittlerweile ganz gut im dürkheimer Wald auskennen, können wir die Tour ganz spontan an Fitness und Technik der Leute anpassen.

Genug der langen Worte: Wir fahren fast regelmäßig Freitags nach der Arbeit (so ab 17 Uhr) oder eben mal Sa oder So morgens. 
Wenn Interesse besteht und ihr nix dagegen habt, würd ich die nächste Tour hier einfach mal reinschreiben.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Juli 2012)

Nur kurz zur Info: am Wochenende ist keine offizielle Tour, da ich keine Zeit habe. Aber es gibt ja z.b. bei den Gbb Alternativen. Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Juli 2012)

Hi!

..noch eine Alternative:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9717374&postcount=69


----------



## Florian.R (1. August 2012)

Hi Leute,
wie siehts denn an diesem Wochenende aus, wenn ich richtig geguckt habe wäre wieder Samstag dran, stimmt das? Ich kann nämlich leider nur am Sonntag, aber vielleicht findet sich da jemand, der mitfahren will?
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (1. August 2012)

Nö, Sonntag ist dran. Abgesehen davon werde ich das mit dem Sa/So-Wechsel wohl nicht mehr so eng sehen in Zukunft.

Also noch mal klar:

 Tour ist am Sonntag um 10:00.
Wahrscheinlich irgendwie nördlich von NW. Also z.B. Eckkopf, Lambertskreuz etc. Genau überlege ich mir das noch.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (1. August 2012)

Außerdem:

Am 11. August ist Nachradeln angesagt!

(Scheint im August in Mode zu sein 

War ja eigentlich schon für vor ein paar Wochen geplant, aber da war ich ja dann leider krank  Zwei Leute, die da dabei gewesen wären, können da leider nicht, aber wird bestimmt trotzdem fein 

Grober Plan: Start ist Samstag abends bei NW (bzw. Zug ab Speyer). Frühstück ist dann morgens in bzw. bei KL. Details gibt's dann noch.


----------



## Andybopp (2. August 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tour ist am Sonntag um 10:00.
> Wahrscheinlich irgendwie nördlich von NW. Also z.B. Eckkopf, Lambertskreuz etc. Genau überlege ich mir das noch.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Hallo,
nur falls es für die Tourplanung wichtig sein sollte: Eckkopf ist im August nicht bewirtschaftet ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. August 2012)

Ja, Danke. Werde ich beachten. Irgendwo hatte ich auch schon mal eine Webseite gefunden, auf der aufgelistet war, wann dort bewirtschaftet ist. Finde ich aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Houschter (3. August 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, Danke. Werde ich beachten. Irgendwo hatte ich auch schon mal eine Webseite gefunden, auf der aufgelistet war, wann dort bewirtschaftet ist. Finde ich aber nicht mehr...



Eckkopf 2012


----------



## tommybgoode (3. August 2012)

Danke


----------



## MTBMartin (5. August 2012)

Hey,

so, wäre auch wieder gern dabei, war ja diesen Sommer noch kaum MTB fahren wegen meinem blöden Fuß .
Jetzt scheints aber wieder zu funktionieren 

So, nun welche Touren sind geplant?
am 11.08. ist "Nachradeln" was ist das ? Klingt wie die Nacht durchfahren und am nächsten Tag frühstücken 

Und dann habe ich was gelesen von "jemand sucht Einsteigertour" - tja ich würde mich dann wohl durch meinen "Entzug" auch wieder bei den Einsteigern einreihen müssen


----------



## tommybgoode (6. August 2012)

Ähm, ich meinte latürnich Nach*t*radeln. Aber interpretiert hast Du das vollkommen richtig. Abends los. Paar Päuschen zwischendurch, und morgens in KL ankommen und was futtern.

Die Woche drauf ist dann von meiner Seite leider wieder nix.
(Sorry Stefan  Läuft im Moment nicht so...)

Und danach könnte ich mir vorstellen wieder mal 'ne Einsteigertour zu machen. Hatte gerade heute wieder einen Anruf von jemandem, der auch Interesse hätte. Das wäre dann theoretisch der 25.August.


----------



## kraft_werk (6. August 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ähm, ich meinte latürnich Nach*t*radeln..



..nicht zu verwechseln mit Nacktradeln  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F9vCZ9QokE"]Nacktradeln      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Florian.R (7. August 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..nicht zu verwechseln mit Nacktradeln




so wie ich das sehe schließen sich die beiden Dinge nicht aus...? Wäre bestimmt auch gut für das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, das kannst du als Pädagoge bestimmt besser beurteilen, Tom?


----------



## MTBMartin (7. August 2012)

nacktradeln - dürfte nachts bißl kalt sein...

Ja gut, da werd ich aber nicht mitfahren - der Kondition wegen.
Aber bei der nächsten Einsteigertour auf jeden Fall.

Ich würde einfach mal eine kleine "Standardrunde" auch für Einsteiger geeignet am 18.08. gegen 10:00 ab NW HBF anbieten. Würde jemand mitfahren - wenns Wetter passt vorrausgesetzt


Zum 25.08. allerdings wäre an dem WE Spectaculum in Speyer. Von daher kann ich noch nicht 100% zusagen.


----------



## coffer (7. August 2012)

Glückwunsch noch einmal an Cougar für das extrem geile HipsterBike, das er bei SIS gewonnen hat..........DU SACKGESICHT ich wollte das haben

Gruß
der neidische Coffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. August 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch noch einmal an Cougar für das extrem geile HipsterBike, das er bei SIS gewonnen hat..........DU SACKGESICHT ich wollte das haben
> 
> Gruß
> der neidische Coffer



Höhöhö, wohl im falschen Team gestartet


----------



## MTB17 (8. August 2012)

Würde vielleicht auch gerne bei einer Anfängertour mitfahren, habe ehrlichgesagt keinen blassen Schimmer, wo ich mich mit meiner Kondition einordnen soll 
Melde mich nochmal per PN.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. August 2012)

Florian.R schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe schließen sich die beiden Dinge nicht aus...? Wäre bestimmt auch gut für das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, das kannst du als Pädagoge bestimmt besser beurteilen, Tom?



Ich bin kein Pädagoge. Aber es freut mich, dass Dich die Diskussion ums Nackradeln anscheinend doch dazu bewegen konnte am Samstag mit zu fahren. Enttäuscht, wenn doch alle Kleider anhaben?



MTBMartin schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal eine kleine "Standardrunde" auch für Einsteiger geeignet am 18.08. gegen 10:00 ab NW HBF anbieten. Würde jemand mitfahren - wenns Wetter passt vorrausgesetzt



Find ich super 



coffer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch noch einmal an Cougar für das extrem geile HipsterBike, das er bei SIS gewonnen hat..........DU SACKGESICHT ich wollte das haben



Ja, bin mal gespannt was Thomas da am WE zu erzählen hat. Habe extra nicht angerufen, wir haben ja die ganze Nacht am Samstag Zeit zum erzählen 



MTB17 schrieb:


> Würde vielleicht auch gerne bei einer Anfängertour mitfahren, habe ehrlichgesagt keinen blassen Schimmer, wo ich mich mit meiner Kondition einordnen soll
> Melde mich nochmal per PN.



Kannst Du gerne machen, oder mich anrufen. Oder einfach kommen. Anfängertour heißt so, weil da auf absolut jeden Rücksicht genommen wird, solange derjenige einen Helm und ein funktionstüchtiges MTB hat.
Also nur keine Scheu.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Steff.R (8. August 2012)

hi martin, hätte lust und zeit mit dir die tour mitzufahren. und wie ich sehe kommst du auch aus mutterstadt, das könnte doch erstmal passen.

lg, steff


----------



## Steff.R (8. August 2012)

... und jetzt bin ich endlich auch angemeldet - DANKE für den Tipp und deine mail, Tom! Wünsche euch viel spass bei eurer nacht-tour, ich schaue jetzt öfter ins forum und wir werden uns bei eurer nächsten "normalen" tour wieder sehen! 
liebe grüße, dersteff!!


----------



## MTBMartin (8. August 2012)

Steff.R schrieb:


> hi martin, hätte lust und zeit mit dir die tour mitzufahren. und wie ich sehe kommst du auch aus mutterstadt, das könnte doch erstmal passen.
> 
> lg, steff



Hi Steff

klar, inofiziell werde ich diesen Sa auch schon fahren, quasi um die Tour für nächste Woche rauszufinden  Bin ja diesen Sommer leider kaum zum fahren gekommen  ABer groß verfahren kann man sich eigentlich nicht --> runter gehts immer
Der "Plan":
Also konkret werd ich mit dem Auto fahren und auf dem Parkplatz Festwiese parken und dann ggf. Leute am NW HBF aufgabeln ab 10:00 Uhr...so ist der Plan für dieses WE und natürlich den 18.08. Das ist eigentlich so der Standardablauf für die regelmäßigen Samstag-Touren, wie ich sie von letztem Jahr auch noch kenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. August 2012)

MTBMartin schrieb:


> ...NW HBF aufgabeln ab 10:00 Uhr...so ist der Plan für dieses WE und natürlich den 18.08. Das ist eigentlich so der Standardablauf für die regelmäßigen Samstag-Touren, wie ich sie von letztem Jahr auch noch kenne...



Nicht ganz. Start oder Ziel (abgesehen vom Zug) ist öfter mal in NW, aber oft auch woanders. Wenn der Start da ist, dann um 10:30.
Aber das spielt ja keine Rolle. Wenn Du fahren willst, sagst Du wann und wo. Wer mit will und kann, der kommt. Wer nicht, nicht.


----------



## kraft_werk (8. August 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Enttäuscht, wenn doch alle Kleider anhaben?



 ..muss mir wohl schnell noch ein Kleid besorgen! 

´s wird dunkel werden..:
http://www.kalender-365.eu/mond/mondkalender.html


----------



## ede9de (9. August 2012)

Hallo

wenns bei mir von der Zeit her geht werde ich die Einsteigertour am 18.8 mitfahren.
Bin zwar kein Profi wird aber schon passen.
Komme aus der Richtung Bellheim.
Wegen dem Treffpunkt werde ich nochmals anfragen.

gruss Thomas


----------



## MTBMartin (9. August 2012)

Was Kein Profi , dann darfst du nicht mitfahren bei der Einsteigertour, denn da fahren nur Profis mit  
...Ach, das wird ganz locker, ich bin doch selbst dieses Jahr kaum gefahren wegen gesundheitlichen Problemen...

Also Treffpunkt ist je nachdem ob ihr mit dem Zug kommst einfach direkt der HBF Neustadt Weinstraße oder mit Auto der Parkplatz Festwiese in Neustadt.
10:00 P Festwiese und 10:30 HBF

Cool, dann wären wir so wies aussieht schon zu dritt bis jetzt am 18.08.


----------



## lissi111 (9. August 2012)

Also ich muss mich natürlich auch noch dazu äußern. Nämlich ich, die um eine Anfängertour gebettelt hat  
Der 18.08 ist bei mir ein bisschen schwierig. Weiß nicht, ob ichs bis dahin hinkriege mir ein Rad zu organisieren. 
Außerdem hätte ich nachmittags nen Termin. Wie lange tourt ihr denn so?
Grüße Lissi


----------



## MTBMartin (9. August 2012)

Hi Lissi,

naja, wenns um 10:30 los geht idR nie länger als 14-15 Uhr.
Und nebenbei fahre ich ja auch schon diesen Samstag...Wer mitmag...fährt mit...


----------



## kraft_werk (9. August 2012)

Hi!

@Lissi - Zur not sag doch einfach mal bescheid, wann und wie du Zeit und Bike hast, ich denke doch, dass sich da dann sicher jemand finden lässt, der sich dir dann anschliessen kann. Sind ja genug Leute aus der Gegend da, die auch spontan mal fahren können.


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2012)

Fertig machen zur Weiterfahrt.




Guten Morgen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## tommybgoode (12. August 2012)

Wieder daheim. Zufrieden mit der Welt aber ganz schön K.O.

Später mehr...


----------



## kraft_werk (12. August 2012)

Hey!

War eine gelungene Nacht-Tour! ..hat Spass gemacht! 
Danke nochmal an Tom, für die Planung und Umsetzung, an die Mitfahrer, für das entspannte beisammensein, und an Kelme, der uns mit Energie und Wärme versorgt hat 

Ein paar Impressionen der Tour findet ihr _*hier*_. 

..ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (12. August 2012)

bin gerade wieder aus einem koma-ähnlichen Schlaf erwacht... War eine sensationelle Tour! Auch wenn ich heute morgen nicht mehr so richtig genießen konnte *g
Vielen Dank für die Planung, *Tom* und vielen Dank *Kelme* für die geniale Einkehr!!! Du hast mich gerettet 
Gruß Florian


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2012)

Chapeau meine Herren. 
Es war mir ein Vergnügen.


----------



## ede9de (14. August 2012)

Hallo

kann leider am Samstag nicht mitfahren, die  Arbeit verlangt nach mir .
Hoffe es gibt mal wieder eine Einsteigertour.


Gruss Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2012)

Gibt es sofort die Woche drauf sogar!

Von der Tour am Wochenende habe ich mal an anderer Stelle berichtet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9785713#post9785713


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2012)

Hi Tom,
was ist bei euch eigentlich mit einer Einsteigertour gemeint? Ich würde gerne mal wieder bei euch mitfahren, was sind die Kriterien für Einsteiger?

EDIT: Mit oder ohne Kaffee und Kuchen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## coffer (14. August 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> was ist bei euch eigentlich mit einer Einsteigertour gemeint? Ich würde gerne mal wieder bei euch mitfahren, was sind die Kriterien für Einsteiger?



Du könntest ja mit einem Klapprad mitfahren, dann wärst Du ein bisschen gefordert, ohne die Leistung der "Anfänger" zu untergraben

Eine Anfängertour kann aber auch im Laufe der Tour zu einer normalen Fitf***er Tour werden.....hatten wir ja auch schon sehr oft Da wollte ich mal gemütlich mit dem SSP fahren und dann wurde es ne kurze harte Tour für mich!

Coffer - weiter machen!


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2012)

Darum hatte ich auch nachgefragt ob die Einsteigertouren auch SSP geeignet sind. Wenns 'ne FitF***er Tour ist/wird dann hab ich wohl geloost.

Gruß rmfausi


<OT>
Am Samstag habe ich mit lomo schon in groben Zügen über eine erneute KP-SSP Tour geplauscht. Das dauert aber noch etwas, vielleicht im Spätsommer/Frühherbst. 
</OT>


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2012)

Kaffee und Kuchen: Ganz klares Ja  Wobei jetzt am Wochenende fahre ich nicht. Ist quasi ne "inoffizielle" Tour.

Kriterien: Entweder ist man wirklich Einsteiger oder man ist zu arm sich eine Schaltung  leisten zu können.

Im Ernst: Wenn Du mit magst freu ich mich. Allerdings haben die Einsteiger dann die absolute Macht. Da soll sich keiner deplaziert fühlen. Dafür mache ich die Touren ja.
So 'ne ganz normale Tour wird es wohl erst wieder am 8.9. geben. Zumindest mit mir. Am WE vorher ist am 1. Klapprad Cup. Da werde ich dann Sonntags eher keine Erlaubnis der Regierung bekommen. Aber mal schauen. Und in den Park muss das neue Rädchen auch unbedingt noch kommen


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2012)

Da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig getippt. Also noch mal ganz klar: Wenn Du ne gemütliche Tour mit dem SSP machen möchtest, bist Du da richtig. Ich nehme dann sogar auf Biker mit ohne Schaltung Rücksicht. Eine echte Fitf***ertour kann es eigentlich nicht werden, solange ich vorne fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (14. August 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig getippt. Also noch mal ganz klar: Wenn Du ne gemütliche Tour mit dem SSP machen möchtest, bist Du da richtig. Ich nehme dann sogar auf Biker mit ohne Schaltung Rücksicht. Eine echte Fitf***ertour kann es eigentlich nicht werden, solange ich vorne fahre



Ok, bei der nächsten Anfängertour bin ich mit SSP ( Jaqueline) dabei.

Sven


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2012)

+1, wenns zeitlich klappt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTBMartin (15. August 2012)

So, nochmal zum Samstag den 18.08.12
Wie gesagt, die offiziellen Zeiten und Treffpunkte sehen so aus:
10:00 in Neustadt W. Parkplatz Festwiese
10:30 werden die Leute vom HBF abgeholt, die mit dem Zug kommen

Zur Tour selbst: Da ich kein GPS habe und gerne "frei Schnauze" fahre bzw mich miestens nach der Sonne richte ist das Ganze bei mir nie so richtig geplant. Grob wollte ich aber vor Lambrecht links in den Wald, dann Richtung Hohe Loog... und dann einfach ein bißchen hoch und grundsätzlich parallel zu NW und Maikammer halten und dann wieder runter und raus ausm Wald... - es soll ja ne Einsteigertour werden, also müssen wir nicht zu hoch... seht mich also bitte nicht als den, der den Plan hat wos langeht...

Bin da völlig offen für Leute, die ne Tour kennen in dem Gebiet


----------



## coffer (16. August 2012)

Wenn das wirklich eine Anfängertour wird,
Dann bin ich mit "Jaqueline" dabei 

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2012)

Nur damit das nicht missverstanden wird: Ich fahre dieses WE nicht und mache am nächsten WE dann eine Einsteigertour. Martin fährt unabhängig davon jetzt am WE auch und wird es wohl eher gemütlich angehen lassen. Das hat mit mir oder dem Verein aber nix zu tun. Am besten also zwei mal gemütlich mitfahren


----------



## coffer (17. August 2012)

Sowieso 

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMartin (17. August 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nur damit das nicht missverstanden wird: Ich fahre dieses WE nicht und mache am nächsten WE dann eine Einsteigertour. Martin fährt unabhängig davon jetzt am WE auch und wird es wohl eher gemütlich angehen lassen. Das hat mit mir oder dem Verein aber nix zu tun. Am besten also zwei mal gemütlich mitfahren



...Genau

Ich sammel morgen einfach die Leute auf, die an den genannten Punkten warten und dann wird locker drauf los gefahren...
Und ein rechtlicher Hinweis: ICH GEHÖRE NICHT DEM VEREIN AN - SOMIT FÄHRT JEDER AUF PRIVATES RISIKO; Helm empfehle ich trotzdem wärmstens!
...muss auch gesagt sein


----------



## coffer (18. August 2012)

Also, ich warte dann in NW vorm Bahnhof!

Sven


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. August 2012)

Hallo guten Morgen,
würde mich Euch gern anschließen und wäre dann am 10:00 auf dem Parkplatz Festwiese

Bis später Bonsaibiker


----------



## MTBMartin (19. August 2012)

Hey Thomas und Sven,

die Tour gestern war super 

Freu mich schon auf nächsten Samstag.
---------------------------------------------
Und noch ein anderes Thema; wenn ich das darf hier :
Ich verkaufe mein Rennrad - weil ich kann damit nicht fahren, die Sitzhaltung macht mein Rücken nicht mit: klick

VG Martin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. August 2012)

Ja, das fand ich auch 

und das war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## tommybgoode (24. August 2012)

Zur Erinnerung nochmal:

Samstag, 25.8. um 10:00 ist Einsteigertour

Ein paar echte Einsteiger haben sich auch schon gemeldet. Ich werde mal Hohe Loog anvisieren. Das ganze recht gemütlich und (fast) garantiert mit Zeit für Kuchen zwischendrin 
Also wer mit will: kurz vor 10 in Speyer Nordwest am Bahnhof oder entsprechend später z.B. in Schifferstadt.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (24. August 2012)

Ich bin mit Jaqueline dabei!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. August 2012)

Da bin ich dann auch ab Schifferstadt dabei

Gruß Thomas


----------



## coffer (24. August 2012)

Wie viele sind wir den? Soll ich auch ein Ticket ziehen?

Sven


----------



## MTBMartin (24. August 2012)

Hey,

bin dabei wenns nicht gerade konkret nach Regen aussieht, komme aber sowieso mit dem Auto an NW HBF gegen 10:30 Uhr.
Bis morgen dann... 

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. August 2012)

Ja, schön. Dann werden wir so ca. 7-10 Leute sein, denke ich.

Zum Regen: Der Wettermelder meines Vertrauens meldet 0mm bei 20%. Viel besser geht's nicht. Abgesehen davon (ich weiß das habe ich schon 100 mal geschrieben, aber irgendwie glauben's die Leute immer noch nicht): Beim Mountainbiken stört der Regen wirklich extrem selten richtig. Da muss es schon richtig schütten. Und unser schöner PW-Boden schluckt das alles durstig auf. Hmm, ich erkenne gerade Parallelen zwischen Land und Leuten 

@Sven: Wenn's Dir nichts ausmacht, dann fährst Du am besten bis Schifferstadt mal bei mir mit. Da reicht sicher ein Ticket. Falls wir dann noch eins brauchen, könntest Du das ja holen, wenn Du magst, damit Du besser nach Römerberg zurück kommst. Zwei, drei Leute brauchen wahrscheinlich kein Ticket. Evtl. reicht also dann eins.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (25. August 2012)

Alles klar !

Neuer Stand, ich hab mir selbst ein Ticket
geschossen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. August 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

sorry hab ganz vergessen zu fragen wg. der Tickets.

Gibts da ein Gemeinschaftsticket an dem man sich beteiligen kann, oder muss man selbst eins kaufen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2012)

Einfach an den Bahnhof kommen. Ticket besorge ich, und Dein Beitrag ist im Normalfall (also heute auch) 3â¬


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. August 2012)

ok, danke


----------



## Pfalzgott (25. August 2012)

Wart Ihr heute in Elmstein unterwegs? Hab da ne größere Gruppe von MTBlern am Friedhof runterkommen gesehen!


----------



## tommybgoode (31. August 2012)

Nö, wir waren um die Hohe Loog unterwegs.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. August 2012)

Nächste Tour:

Jetzt am Sonntag, um 10:00. Wahrscheinlich irgendwie auf Weinbietseite. Die Tour wird auch eher für Einsteiger geeignet sein. Heißt man sollte wissen, dass man auch ein paar Hundert Hm hoch schafft, wird aber gemütlich werden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. August 2012)

Nachdem der letzte Samstag so genial war , bin ich am Sonntag auch wieder dabei.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMartin (1. September 2012)

Naja, es soll morgen trocken bleiben. Unter dieser Vorraussetzung sage ich auch zu


----------



## MTBMartin (1. September 2012)

Für Menschen mit Autos: 
Von wo aus fahrt Ihr denn morgen ???

VG Martin


----------



## fr33styl3r (1. September 2012)

Ich würd dann Morgen ab Speyer West auch mitfahren. Brauche aber keine Karte, ich hab von heute noch eine.

Dann bis Morgen...

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Gebhardan (1. September 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch mit am Start!
CU!


----------



## tommybgoode (1. September 2012)

Na fein, da dürften wir wieder so knapp zehn Leute sein


----------



## kraft_werk (2. September 2012)

Moin!

Bin auch dabei!
Sitze ab Limburgerhof im Zug, wie immer gaaaaanz hinten 

Die Edit meint, dass ich kein Ticket brauche..ich hab ja eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. September 2012)

Gestern habt ihr mich ja schön fertig gemacht. 12 Leute auf unterschiedlichstem Niveau und jeder fährt dahin wo er gerade will Aber schließlich sind ja wohl doch alle heil nach Hause gekommen. (Ohne Umwege im Wald, gell Florian? DieVorstellung von Dir mit Klapprad, leeren Bierflaschen im Fahrradkorb und Mönchskutte im Felsenmeer... einfach geil )

Aber so leicht kann man mich ja nicht stressen, also geht's am WE weiter:

Freitag abend kleiner Nightride
Bis jetzt sind wir wohl zu fünft. Ziel? Hoch und wieder runter. Alles andere ergibt sich. Abfahrt um 20:00 in Speyer Nordwest.

Sonntag eine ganz normale Tour
Abfahrt wie immer um 10:00 Speyer West. Momentane Planung: Ab Weidenthal über Esthal etc. Richtung Hellerhütte. Von dort je nach Zeit über Kaisergarten oder Richtung Kalmit oder so. (Ich glaube ein Einwohner Weidenthals hat eine recht genaue Vorstellung der Tour )

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (3. September 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gestern habt ihr mich ja schön fertig gemacht. 12 Leute auf unterschiedlichstem Niveau und jeder fährt dahin wo er gerade will



Am Freitag kommt dann Level 2 - bei Dunkelheit  

Bin dabei! ..ich nehme mal an, dass du irgendwo noch den letzten Zug erwischen möchtest?!


----------



## MTBMartin (3. September 2012)

Mensch Tom, genau dafür teilst du uns dich immer so freundlich am Anfang mit, dass jeder auf eigenes Risiko fäht  
Wie gesagt es ist doch bei uns wie beim fliegen - runter kommen wir immer, denn die Schwerkraft ist unser Freund...

Diesen Fr ist schon fest eingeplant - für was hab ich denn diese teure Lampe...
Und die Standardfrage von mir: Auto wo oder muss ich Zug fahren ?


----------



## tommybgoode (3. September 2012)

Hmm, Neustadt Start/Ziel müsste am Freitag passen. Kann ich zumindest passend machen. Von daher also halb neun NW HBf.


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Ab Weidenthal über Esthal etc. Richtung Hellerhütte. Von dort je nach Zeit über Kaisergarten oder Richtung Kalmit oder so. (Ich glaube ein Einwohner Weidenthals hat eine recht genaue Vorstellung der Tour )
> 
> Gruß, Tom



 - genau!


----------



## coffer (4. September 2012)

Bis wann wollt ihr den wieder Zuhause sein?

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (4. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> - genau!


Schöne Touren muss man ja auch mal recyceln. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Bist natürlich auch wieder willkommen. Und hast auch noch 'nen Schoppen oder Kuchen oder was auch immer gut



coffer schrieb:


> Bis wann wollt ihr den wieder Zuhause sein?
> 
> Sven


Freitag: So, dass noch ein Zug fährt.
Sonntag: Wie üblich 15:00

Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (4. September 2012)

Wann fährt der letzte Zug am Freitag

Sven - Muss Samstag Morgen auf ne Hochzeit


----------



## tommybgoode (4. September 2012)

Um ca. 23, 23:30 und 00:30. Aber ganz so spät wird's nicht werden, denke ich. Aber schau' mal in Deine Signatur. Du weißt ja, wer abends saufen kann...


----------



## coffer (5. September 2012)

Ich denke, ich mit dabei.

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (5. September 2012)

Ich denke, ich bin mit dabei.

Sven


----------



## MTBMartin (5. September 2012)

@Sven cool, jetzt gibts dich schon doppelt. Dann kann der eine ja mit Jaqueline fahren und der andere mit deinem Fully oder so


----------



## coffer (5. September 2012)




----------



## coffer (6. September 2012)

Das war's, ich kann doch nicht morgen mit

Sven


----------



## coffer (6. September 2012)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## lomo (6. September 2012)

http://www.navigator-medizin.de/schizophrenie/die-wichtigsten-fragen-und-antworten-zur-schizophrenie/verlauf-a-prognose/387-ist-schizophrenie-heilbar.html


----------



## tommybgoode (6. September 2012)

"Ja, etwa ein Drittel der Betroffenen kann mit einer vollständigen Heilung rechnen."

Wenn 100% mit einer Heilung rechnen könnten, dann müsste sich die Zahl der physisch existierenden Personen verdoppeln, oder?


----------



## coffer (6. September 2012)

Hey, ich bin nicht schizophren!


----------



## coffer (6. September 2012)

Ich auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (6. September 2012)

So, genug Geschpämmt!

Ich glaube am Sonntag kann ich!

Sven


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin nicht schizophren!





coffer schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!


Gab's bei SiS als T-Shirt. Warst du aber nicht, oder (und der andere auch nicht  )?


----------



## coffer (6. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Gab's bei SiS als T-Shirt. Warst du aber nicht, oder (und der andere auch nicht  )?


----------



## kraft_werk (7. September 2012)

..soo, Sachen gepackt, Lampe montiert, abfahrt 2013 in LimBim..


----------



## coffer (7. September 2012)

Sonntag bin ich auch raus

Sven


----------



## Kelme (7. September 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich auch raus
> 
> Sven



Musst du wieder was einreissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (7. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Musst du wieder was einreissen?



Ne, ich muss morgen früh zu ner Hochzeit in Hessen inkl. Übernachtung + Frühstück. 10.00 Uhr schaffe ich beim besten Willen nicht! Ich dachte erst, ich könnte mich vor der Übernachtung drücken.....

Sven - das war keine Rechtfertigung!!


----------



## lomo (7. September 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> ...
> Sven - das war keine Rechtfertigung!!


----------



## tommybgoode (8. September 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ... 00:30. Aber ganz so spät wird's nicht werden, denke ich.


Uuups 
Aber hat mir echt Spaß gemacht gestern. Nette, recht homogene Truppe. Abschluss mit acht Leutchen mit verschiedensten Weizenbierderivaten. So muss dat



coffer schrieb:


> Ne, ich muss morgen früh zu ner Hochzeit in Hessen ...



Na dann mal viel Spaß. In Hessen bekommst Du doch gar nichts zu trinken, oder? <Klischeemodus>Die haben doch nur Ebbelwoi</Klischeemodus>


----------



## coffer (8. September 2012)

hab mich doch noch vor der Übernachtung drücken können......bis jetzt!

Sven - morgen evtl. doch mit dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (8. September 2012)

Wir lassen uns einfach überraschen. Bzw. falls Du mitgehst, könnten wir am einfachsten kurz telefonieren wegen dem Ticket (für mitlesende Deudschleerer: wegen des Tickets) Meine Nummer hast Du ja, oder?


----------



## coffer (8. September 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Meine Nummer hast Du ja, oder?



Ne , schick mal bitte per PN


----------



## Funkster (8. September 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Uuups
> Aber hat mir echt Spaß gemacht gestern. Nette, recht homogene Truppe. Abschluss mit acht Leutchen mit verschiedensten Weizenbierderivaten. So muss dat



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Mit einer Abfahrt, die sich gewaschen hat. 
Danke für den tollen Abend. 

PS. Wenn Felix mal Lust auf ne Runde in Heidelberg hat, kann er mich ruhig mal im Forum anquatschen. Leider hat das mit dem Nummernaustausch nicht so geklappt, wie erwartet 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## kraft_werk (8. September 2012)

Hi!

War ´ne schöne Abendrunde! Sollten wir öfter machen


----------



## fr33styl3r (8. September 2012)

Ich würde morgen (Sonntag) mitfahren ....

Bräuchte ich noch eine Karte oder kann ich da noch irgendwo "mitfahren"?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## tommybgoode (8. September 2012)

Klar, gerne. Ticket brauchst Du nicht.

Ich werde morgen übrigens mal wieder Hardtail fahren. Weiß gar nicht, wann ich mit dem das letzte mal gefahren bin. Aber beide Bremsen ölen und dann habe ich noch gemerkt, dass am Hinterbau eine Schraube fehlt. Die hat's wohl losvibriert  Dafür, dass Bremsflüssigkeit auf den Scheiben ist, gingen sie ja noch ganz gut 

Bis morgen dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (8. September 2012)

Wäre dann morgen auch wieder dabei

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTBMartin (9. September 2012)

Ich komm nicht mit. Ich versuch erst mal (wieder ) mein Bike fit zu machen - Schaltwerk vor allem... Euch viel Spaß !


----------



## cougar1982 (9. September 2012)

ich muß leider auch absagen. ich hab knie aua und da ich die woche wieder mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren muß ist heute schonen angesagt.

ach der weg vom bahnhof zurück nach dannstadt war sehr kräfteraubend. mit ständig bremsender bremse macht das keinen spaß. tom deine probleme hätte ich gerne gehabt ;-)


----------



## cougar1982 (13. September 2012)

Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Plan habe ich zwar noch keinen genauen aber hauptsache fahren.


----------



## Gebhardan (13. September 2012)

Eine Tour mit Thomas und mit ohne Plan? Das hört sich interessant an. 
Ich denke, da bin ich dabei! So ganz klein muss die Runde von mir aus auch gar nicht sein...


----------



## tommybgoode (13. September 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> tom deine probleme hätte ich gerne gehabt ;-)



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wenn Du mein Rad sehen würdest... Aber im Moment müsste es recht leicht laufen, so ganz ohne Bremsen. Der Dämpfer ist auch ausgebaut. Aber da gibt es ja diverse Wurst- und Holzalternativen im Forum zu bewundern. Die fehlende Schraube am Hinterbau ist beim Downhill auch nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


Falsche Frage. Aber euch jedenfalls viel Spaß. Ich bin wohl nicht dabei 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (15. September 2012)

Mal die nächsten beiden Termine auch für die "Nur-Forum-Leser":

*Dienstag, 18.9. um 19:00 in Speyer
*Treffpunkt ist an der Gaststätte Waldeslust, in der Nähe vom Bauhaus. Auf besonderen Wunsch fahren wir dann durch den Wald, um ein bisschen was zu üben und danach werden wir denke ich noch die eine oder andere Stelle in Speyer suchen, wo es noch Licht hat und man ein bisschen Treppen fahren etc. üben kann. Gedacht ist das Ganze für Anfänger.

*Samstag, 22.9. um 15:00: Wein-, Likör und Steaktour
*Start ist wie üblich am Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest. Die Tour geht dann ab NW los bis nach Edesheim, wo wir dann noch vor der Dunkelheit bei der Weinstube Wolf in Edesheim landen. ( http://www.wolf-weingut.de/ ). Das ist eine ganz kleine, eher einfache Weinstube, die super Liköre hat. Außerdem ist das mit Camembert überbackene Steak mit Bratkartoffeln Pflicht. (für mich zumindest .
Je nach Lust und Laune geht's dann ein paar Hundert Meter weiter mit dem Zug wieder zurück in die Heimat. Da ich dort reservieren muss, müsste ich ein paar Tage vorher wissen, wer mit will.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (15. September 2012)

@Gebhardan brauchst du morgen auch ein Zugticket? Wenn ja würde es Sinn machen du kaufst das ab Speyer. Ich steige dann wieder in Schifferstadt zu.

Will sonst noch wer morgen mit?


----------



## Gebhardan (15. September 2012)

Sicher brauche ich ein Ticket.
Was ist denn die beste Wahl...24h plus?
Kann ich gerne ab SP holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (15. September 2012)

ja ich denke das macht am meisten sinn zu zweit für hin und rückfahrt.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. September 2012)

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand für Samstag. Außer mir sind bis jetzt dabei:

André
Steffen
Daniel
Torben
Florian

Sonst noch wer? Thomas? Andreas?


----------



## cougar1982 (20. September 2012)

mitfahren wird bei mir nix. aber je nach dem wann ihr zum essen geht würden wir da direkt hinkommen.


----------



## pfalzbube (20. September 2012)

WÜrde jemand mal sein rennrad (falls vorhanden) ausführen wollen? Am Sonntag ist RTF in Dudenhofen und für mich wohl Saisonabschluß mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. September 2012)

Mein Rennrad müsste tatsächlich mal ausgeführt werden, aber irgendwie gewinnt es halt doch nie bei der Entscheidung MTB<->Rennrad. Sonntag wird bei mir dann leider auch nichts, da ich schon am WE drauf zwei mal unterwegs bin. Ich muss das immer gut dosieren 
Aber Du könntest ja auch quasi zum Einfahren am Samstag mit. Dann können wir noch auf Deine Kleine anstoßen 
Ich hab' vorhin reserviert. Aber ein Plätzchen wär da schon noch frei.
 @Thomas: Ungefähr als Du das geschrieben hattest, hat Andreas angerufen und gesagt, dass er nicht mitfährt, aber danach wohl kommen würde. Habt ihr euch abgesprochen  ?

Naja, ich plane jedenfalls kurz nach 19:00 beim Wolf zu sein. Zur Not nehme ich mal noch ne Lampe mit, habe aber eigentlich nicht vor die zu benutzen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (20. September 2012)

ok dann sind wir dabei. kommen so 19:00-19:15 zum Wolf.

mein rennrad wir sonntag bewegt werden. weil ich damit zur arbeit fahre. also leider keine zeit für eine RTF. aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (20. September 2012)




----------



## roischiffer (21. September 2012)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> WÜrde jemand mal sein rennrad (falls vorhanden) ausführen wollen? Am Sonntag ist RTF in Dudenhofen und für mich wohl Saisonabschluß mit dem Rennrad.





Ich (+ vielleicht noch ein weiterer Mitfahrer) wäre mal wieder mit dabei zur Federweißentour - wann willst du denn starten?


----------



## coffer (21. September 2012)

Am Sonntag biken?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## pfalzbube (22. September 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Ich (+ vielleicht noch ein weiterer Mitfahrer) wäre mal wieder mit dabei zur Federweißentour - wann willst du denn starten?



So gegen 8, früher schaffen wir es nicht. Wird eher gemütlich , da cih zur Zeit nicht richtig fit bin


----------



## roischiffer (22. September 2012)

Gut, das passt ja wunderbar - dann Sonntach um 8°° an der Badewanne ... fahre ein gemütliches  weißes Canyon mit markantem grünen Aufkleber und trage eine blaue Jacke.


----------



## pfalzbube (22. September 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Gut, das passt ja wunderbar - dann Sonntach um 8°° an der Badewanne ... fahre ein gemütliches  weißes Canyon mit markantem grünen Aufkleber und trage eine blaue Jacke.



Ich komme mit meinen "Roubaix" Rad und roten Klamotten, der Marco hat ein Trek.


----------



## Gebhardan (23. September 2012)

Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Familie und meinem Über-Ich bezüglich meiner Geburtstagsplanung bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass die 45er-Runde in Lemberg ein fantastischer Saison-Abschluss wäre! 
http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/
Und da sowas im Team natürlich viel mehr Spaß macht, wäre es klasse, den ein oder anderen Vereinskollegen dort zu treffen! Jemand Lust?


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

Ich muss das noch klären. Aber die Chancen stehen gut, dass ich da auch dabei bin. 45-er finde ich auch ganz angenehm. Die scheint mir das beste Spaß zu Anfahrtszeit, km, Preis etc. Verhältnis zu haben:

(aus: http://wasgau.inmedianet.de/)

> Was soll ich da sagen: Jede Strecke hat Ihre Reize und die wasgau-typischen Felsen sind überall zu finden. So im Groben:
> 
> Kanzel:  105er und 45er
> Hexentreppe: 105er und 45er
> ...


und hier:
http://wasgau.inmedianet.de/images/stories/wegverteilung-wmm.jpg

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

Uups, wollte das gerade in meinen Kalender eintragen und habe gesehen, dass wir da schon was vorhaben. Aber wahrscheinlich erst ab Nachmittag. Muss ich dann auch noch klären.
Damit wäre aber klar: Wenn, dann geht bei mir nur die 45er.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

Ähhm und was heißt eigentlich Saisonabschluss? Ist denn schon Weihnachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krete (24. September 2012)

Saisonabschluss Weihnachten? Das Jahr geht bis zum 31.12.... 

Wasgau lohnt sich. Ich kenne zwar nur die 65er Runde, aber da war viel Feines dabei


----------



## kraft_werk (24. September 2012)

Klingt fast so, als wolltet ihr danach in den Winterschlaf fallen..

Wenn mich einer mitnehmen kann, bin ich dabei 
..auch wenn mein Gefährt alles andere als Marathongeeignet ist, aber die Trails bei PS wollte ich mir schon länger mal ansehen 

..evtl mach ich mir dann auch ´ne Klingel an´s Rad


----------



## coffer (24. September 2012)

Ich hab da leider selbst Geburtstag.

Sven - nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

Krete schrieb:


> Saisonabschluss Weihnachten? Das Jahr geht bis zum 31.12....
> 
> Wasgau lohnt sich. Ich kenne zwar nur die 65er Runde, aber da war viel Feines dabei


1. Genau
2. Dieses Jahr zumindest hat die 65er weniger Singletrail-km als die 45er. Da meine Zeit eh beschränkt sein wird, brauche ich auch nicht weiter überlegen. 



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Klingt fast so, als wolltet ihr danach in den Winterschlaf fallen..
> 
> Wenn mich einer mitnehmen kann, bin ich dabei
> ..auch wenn mein Gefährt alles andere als Marathongeeignet ist, aber die Trails bei PS wollte ich mir schon länger mal ansehen
> ...


1. Keine Sorge. Ich hoffe ja schon, dass mal wieder schöner Schnee zum Biken liegt. Vor zwei Jahren (?) das Weinbiet hoch war ein Traum
2. Sollte irgendwie machbar sein.
3. Ich fahr das auch mit der Fanes
4. Wehe...


coffer schrieb:


> Ich hab da leider selbst Geburtstag.
> 
> Sven - nächstes Jahr wieder!


Na dann könnten alle, die Geburtstag haben sich ja dort schon mal warmfeiern


----------



## lomo (24. September 2012)

Krete schrieb:


> Saisonabschluss Weihnachten? Das Jahr geht bis zum 31.12....
> ...



Genau!!!


----------



## cougar1982 (24. September 2012)

31.12 ist Saisonabschluss fürs mtb und am 1.1. ist wird wie immer die Grillsaison eröffnet. War schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Gebhardan (24. September 2012)

Gemeint war natürlich die Marathon-Saison und mitnichten die MTB-Saison... 
Es gibt Schlechteres, als am Geburtstag  - für 42km - im Sattel zu sitzen. 
Ich habe den Termin jedenfalls schon mal eingetragen! CU!


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ... und am 1.1. ist wird wie immer die Grillsaison eröffnet.



Aha, ist das 'ne Einladung ?


----------



## lomo (24. September 2012)

Marathon-/Rennsaison endet nie ....  ich sag nur "Weißwurstrennen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. September 2012)

... oder Rastatt Punk Enduro

 @lomo: Erinnere mich bitte am Samstag an den "Cup des wilden Kaspar". Lokation November steht.


----------



## lomo (24. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... oder Rastatt Punk Enduro
> ...



Rüschdüsch!!!



Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> @lomo: Erinnere mich bitte am Samstag an den "Cup des wilden Kaspar". Lokation November steht.



Hä? 
Eigentlich suche ich gerade den Stehaufdemschlauch-Smiley


----------



## Kelme (24. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Hä?
> Eigentlich suche ich gerade den Stehaufdemschlauch-Smiley


Winterrennserie
Ein Rennen im Monat
Wechselnde Orte
Startgeld: Ein Sixpack


Kelme - so in die Richtung


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

Bestimmt für Leute mit ohne Schaltung nehme ich an...


----------



## Kelme (24. September 2012)

Da steht nix von da.


----------



## lomo (24. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Winterrennserie
> Ein Rennen im Monat
> Wechselnde Orte
> Startgeld: Ein Sixpack
> ...



Sowas hatte ich im Stillen gedacht/gehofft
Eine Lokation muss ich mal demnächst erkunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da steht nix von da.


Dann kannst du ja mal bei Gelegenheit genauere Infos folgen lassen


----------



## kraft_werk (25. September 2012)

Da wär ich jetzt aber auch neugierig..


----------



## coffer (25. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... oder Rastatt Punk Enduro


Ja genau! Das sogenannte "WinterSIS" ist wie an jedem Königstag
absolute Pflicht!


----------



## rmfausi (25. September 2012)

Muss man sich zum RPE eigentlich vorher anmelden, oder einfach hingehen und mitfahren?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (25. September 2012)

Da zitiere ich mal die Punkseite: "Maximales Fassungsvermögen:
         30 Hirnkranke, die sich den Arsch abfrieren wollen und unseren strengen Anweisungen willenlos Folge leisten werden."
Ich würde auch mal gerne mitfahren.


----------



## lomo (25. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Winterrennserie
> Ein Rennen im Monat
> Wechselnde Orte
> Startgeld: Ein Sixpack
> ...



Brauchts da eigentlich auch so nette Werbung dazu wie beim Parkmassaker?







{Bild von hier verlinkt}


----------



## coffer (26. September 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Muss man sich zum RPE eigentlich vorher anmelden, oder einfach hingehen und mitfahren?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Am besten ist über die Internetseite Anmelden (Email)! So können die Jungs 
und Mädels besser planen!

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## coffer (26. September 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal gerne mitfahren.



Was hindert dich daran
Los geht´s

Sven


----------



## Joshua60 (27. September 2012)

imehl is raus!


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2012)

Programm am WE:

Samstag, 29.9.
Da fahren wir mit ein paar Leuten in den Bikepark. Auto ist aber schon voll (Florian, Du bist ja dabei, oder?)
Falls noch jemand mit will, müsste der selbst mobil sein. Wahrscheinlich geht's nach Lac Blanc.

Sonntag, 30.9.
Im Prinzip eine normale Tour. Allerdings geht es diesmal tatsächlich Richtung HD. Abfahrt ist wie üblich um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Zurück sind wir wahrscheinlich auch ähnlich wie sonst, also gegen drei. Vielleicht auch einen Tick später. Die Tour guide nicht ich (bin aber auch dabei), sondern Anreas (funkster), der vor kurzem mal abends dabei war. Streckenlänge liegt bei ganz grob 30/1000. Ich lasse mich einfach selbst überraschen wo wir dann genau fahren.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2012)

Hi Tom,
wo ist in HD Startpunkt und zu welcher Uhrzeit? Bin mir am Sonntag noch unschlüssig, vielleicht habt ihr eine Alternative für mich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## coffer (27. September 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> imehl is raus!



Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass Du die nächsten 2-3 Monate nichts von
den Rastättern hörst! Das ist völlig normal Wenn es dich beruhigt, sag ich
Psycho am nächsten Wochenende bescheid, da stimmen sich sozusagen 
die Schorleschlucker mit den Rastättern zusammen für das RPE ein.

Sven


----------



## Funkster (27. September 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> wo ist in HD Startpunkt und zu welcher Uhrzeit?



Hallo zusammen, die Tour am Sonntag sieht folgendermaßen aus. 

Treffpunkt: Heidelberg Hauptbahnhof, 10:45
Startpunkt: Nordseite der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke, ca. 10:55

Geplant ist erstmal eine klassische, überschaubare Tour, mit reichlich Trails. An der TH-Brücke angekommen geht es zum aufwärmen den Philosophenweg hoch. Dann über die Thingstätte zum Weißen Stein. Nach der ersten längeren Abfahrt haben wir dann die Möglichkeit am Kloster Stift Neuburg eine kleine Stärkung zu uns zu nehmen.
Danach wird der Königstuhl anvisiert. Je nach Fittness der Gruppe geht es dann steil bergauf oder eben im Zick-Zack. Oben angekommen werden vermutlich auch eine Menge Wanderer losstiefeln. Deshalb hab ich angedacht von dort aus größtenteils Downhill-Trails abzufahren.

Abfahrt von Heidelberg - Weststadt/Südstadt ist dann (inkl. kurze Rast)
Entweder 15:00 Uhr (Ankunft Speyer Nord-West: 15:52)
oder 15:22 (Ankunft Speyer Nord-West: 16:28)
Das ist dann auch der halbstündige Takt in dem die Züge abfahren.

Bis dahin!
Andreas


----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2012)

Hallo Funkster,
ich kann die Tour im Kopf deiner Beschreibung nach gut vorstellen.
Im Unteren Teil des Philosophenweges sind Radfahrer nicht gerne  gesehen, nur zur Info. 

Kann sein das ich um 10.45Uhr am HBF in HD bin, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Wenn ich nicht da bin braucht ihr auch nicht auf mich warten. Der Tom kennt mich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2012)

Funkster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, die Tour am Sonntag sieht folgendermaßen aus. ...


Super, freu mich 
 @rmfausi: Dann können wir ja mal unsere Schweinchen zusammen Gassi führen


----------



## Funkster (27. September 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Im Unteren Teil des Philosophenweges sind Radfahrer nicht gerne  gesehen, nur zur Info.



Da geb ich dir absolut Recht. Wenn die Gruppe zu groß ist, wird der Philosophenweg natürlich gemieden. Es ist allerdings ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob man ihn runter, oder hoch fährt.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich um 10.45Uhr am HBF in HD bin, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.



Würd mich jedenfalls freuen. 
Das Wetter soll sonnig bleiben, eine Radtour ist also zumindest "must". Egal wo ;-)


----------



## rmfausi (29. September 2012)

Ich bin morgen bei euch dabei.  Bin um 10.45Uhr im HBF in der Wartehalle bei den Bänken.

Bis Morgen, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## roischiffer (29. September 2012)

Funkster schrieb:


> ... Philosophenweg ...
> Es ist allerdings ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob man ihn runter, oder hoch fährt.
> ...



Sonntach morgens kurz nach 11  bei sonnigem Wetter ... wird bestimmt rischdisch luschdisch - Spazierstocktechnisch


----------



## zwoerg (29. September 2012)

bin auch dabei,
bis morgen 10:45 in der wartehalle/ hbf ................

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (30. September 2012)

Schon jemand definitiv gemeldet für den Wasgau und auf einer langen Strecke unterwegs (65, 85, 105) ? Sollte mich langsam anmelden, hätte dann auch noch Platz im Auto (ab Römerberg)


----------



## tommybgoode (30. September 2012)

@Funkster: Danke noch mal für die sehr, sehr feine Tour heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht 
 @pfalzbube: Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich gar nichts werden. Wird zeitlich wahrscheinlich doch zu knapp


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich schau mir morgen mal mit Daniel zusammen die DH-Strecke in HD an. Falls noch jemand mit will... ich fahr um 10 mit dem Zug los.


----------



## rmfausi (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi Tom,
muss leider arbeiten sonnst wäre ich gerne dabei. Trotzdem viel Spass morgen und geb mal Bescheid wie es war. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## zwoerg (1. Oktober 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @Funkster: Danke noch mal für die sehr, sehr feine Tour heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht



yessssssssssss, fand ich auch, @Funkster, gut gemacht +nette gruppe

 @tommybgoode: wie wars heute in hd? die strecke abgerockt?

gruss


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Oktober 2012)

Nö, morgen, also Dienstag, fahre ich hin. Bin mal sehr gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwoerg (1. Oktober 2012)

na dann,
ville spatz morgen


----------



## Funkster (1. Oktober 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @Funkster: Danke noch mal für die sehr, sehr feine Tour heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht





zwoerg schrieb:


> yessssssssssss, fand ich auch, @Funkster, gut gemacht +nette gruppe



Schön, dass es gefallen hat. Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Hat mich gefreut, dass so eine tolle Truppe zusamemgekommen ist und jeder was davon hatte. Die 2 Berge warn nicht ohne. Gerne wieder!


----------



## rmfausi (2. Oktober 2012)

Klar hats gefallen. Ich fand den ersten Berg etwas schlimmer als den zweiten, das ist dann halt mein persönliches Pech/Schicksal/Empfinden.  

Wie wars heute auf der Strecke Tom? Bist du heil runtergekommen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Oktober 2012)

Waren gar nicht dort, weil mir das zeitlich doch zu knapp wurde. War da etwas zu optimistisch.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

die beiden nächsten Termine stehen fest. Und zwar werden das die nächsten beiden 
Samstage mit ganz "normalen" Touren sein:

*Samstag, 6.10. um 10 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest*
Wieder mal eine ganz normale Tour im schönen Pfälzer Wald.
Ich denke, dass wir da mal wieder am Eckkopfturm vorbei schauen.
Der ist an dem Wochenende auch bewirtschaftet.

*Samstag, 13.10. um 10 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest*
Ebenso einfach eine schöne Tour im Pfälzer Wald.
Ziel? Mal schauen... vielleicht Lambertskreuz

Zurück in Speyer plane ich wieder gegen 15 Uhr zu sein.

Beide Touren lassen sich so legen, dass auch eher unerfahrene Biker
gut mitkommen. Wäre dann nur gut, wenn ich vorher weiß wer mit kommt.
Allerdings werden es keine "echten" Einsteigertouren sein. 800-900Hm sollte man
schon schaffen, ohne eine Wanderung einlegen zu müssen.

Danach beginnt dann langsam die Wintersaison. Das heißt, dass wir
immer noch fahren. Allerdings nicht mehr unbedingt jede Woche
und eher kurzfristig.

Bis bald, Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (5. Oktober 2012)

ich bin morgen dabei.
Gruß Flo


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann bring' ich Dir endlich mal neue Bremsbeläge mit, damit Du auch wieder ruhig runter fahren kannst. Habe allerdings nur noch ein Paar. Die anderen habe ich leider doch noch verbraucht. Und eine Klapprad-Kerze habe ich noch für Dich.

Damit sind wir dann mindestens zu viert.

Bis morgen, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich kann morgen nicht. hab arbeit bei mir die ich noch am wochenende fertig bekommen möchte.


----------



## kraft_werk (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey!

Schade, aber ich kann dieses Wochenende auch nicht, da ich mir die Technikkurse in Hochspeyer mal ansehen gehe/fahre/werde..

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade die Route festgelegt. Dann verpasst Du leider "The Wall"  Naja, Du hast's ja auch schon geschafft. Wenn auch mit abgesenkter nicht absenkbarer Gabel  Aber viel Erfolg beim Arbeiten. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja doch noch einen Besuch in Bikepark, HD oder Stromberg. Mal schauen.

Übrigens steht der Zähler jetzt bei 5 für morgen. Aber es dürfen ruhig noch Leute mit. Ich kann glaube ich eine recht feine Tour versprechen 
Und wer sich von irgendwelchen Regenprognosen abhalten lässt: Selbst schuld. Das stimmt fast nie. Zumindest gefühlt regnet es beim Biken deutlich weniger als es gemeldet ist. Oder ich habe einfach immer saumäßiges Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Oktober 2012)

Ah ja, stimmt ja. Dann Dir auch Viel Spaß. Den wirst Du sicher haben. Der Achim wird euch bestimmt durch den Singletrailparcours jagen. Eine Stelle möchte ich mir da auch noch vornehmen. Die war vor einer Weile für mich nicht fahrbar. Inzwischen hoffe ich, dass das anders aussieht. Könnte nur sein, dass ich den Lenker dazu absägen muss


----------



## kraft_werk (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke auch
..bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich meinen Lenker irgendwo absägen muss..

Ich werde Berichten


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ... Eine Stelle möchte ich mir da auch noch vornehmen. Die war vor einer Weile für mich nicht fahrbar. Inzwischen hoffe ich, dass das anders aussieht. Könnte nur sein, dass ich den Lenker dazu absägen muss


Der Ausstieg der "schwarzen" Route? Da an dem Baum vorbei kurz bevor man unten auf den Weg/die Straße kommt?


----------



## fr33styl3r (5. Oktober 2012)

hi, 
ich wäre dann auch dabei...bis Morgen dann!!

Gruß Torben


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Ausstieg der "schwarzen" Route? Da an dem Baum vorbei kurz bevor man unten auf den Weg/die Straße kommt?



Exakt. Hmm, da reift doch eine Idee für die nächste Tour...



fr33styl3r schrieb:


> hi,
> ich wäre dann auch dabei...bis Morgen dann!!
> 
> Gruß Torben



Super, dann ist der Zähler inzwischen bei sieben.

Übrigens starten wir mal wieder in Deidesheim und landen in NW, falls jemand nicht in Speyer/Schifferstadt dazu kommt (Florian z.B.-> Böbig)

Bis morgen, Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Also ich muss sagen, das Techniktraining Level 1+2 lohnt sich für Einsteiger auf jeden Fall!

Angefangen beim Setup des Bikes, über korrekte Haltung auf dem Bike, richtiges Bremsen im Gelände, bis hin zum fahren von engen Kurven (Serpentinen) wird alles geboten. Florian und Melanie sind wirklich kompetent und bringen das auch entsprechend rüber. 

Auch ich konnte noch an meinen Basic´s feilen und z.B. das anheben des Hinterrades ohne Bremsunterstützung verbessern!  

Morgen kommt dann Level 3+4. Da geht´s dann wohl auch an besagte Stelle..
Ich bin gespannt und werde wieder berichten 

Fazit: War ein schöner Tag, Basic´s aufgefrischt, und warm gemacht für morgen..


----------



## Ottrott (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke für das Lob!

Hast auch alles brav umgesetzt (vor allem das Hinterrad!)


----------



## kraft_werk (7. Oktober 2012)

Ottrott schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob!



Gerne! Das habt ihr euch - auch heute wieder - verdient!

Tag 2, oder Level 3+4 ist schon eher was für "Vielfahrer" die oft und gerne Trails fahren. Schwerpunkte waren heute wieder das Fahren von Serpentinen - auch mit versetzen des Hinterrades, und umsetzen der Basic´s auf einer kleinen Trailausfahrt. Im Anschluss ging es - der Ehrgeiz war geweckt - auf die schwarze Tour des Technikparcours in Hochspeyer, den wir dann mit viel Spass bewältigt haben! 

..alles nur Kopfsache 

@ Tom - Absägen muss man da nichts, hab´s ausgiebig getestet..












  

Fazit: ..könnte man öfter machen!


----------



## frederik_w (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

kann ich dem Lob nur anschließen, ein absolut klasse Kurs. 
 @kraft_werk super Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Oktober 2012)

Entweder machen die Fotos die Stelle deutlich zahmer oder ich sehe die Stelle heute anders. Wahrscheinlich beides.
Jedenfalls:
Letzten Samstag habe ich ja davon geredet evtl. diese Woche zum Singletrailparcours zu fahren und dafür die Tour früher zu starten. Da das Wetter aber wahrscheinlich nicht so toll sein wird, bin ich da nicht so scharf drauf.
Also: Tour ist wie ürsprünglich geplant ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Details überlege ich mir noch...


----------



## Ottrott (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Stelle ist so zahm, dass ich sie ganz am Anfang (da war es aber noch etwas leichter...) mit dem Crossrad bewältigt habe.

Würde ich jetzt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (13. Oktober 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Ich hab da leider selbst Geburtstag.
> 
> Sven - nächstes Jahr wieder!



Hallo Sven, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


Gruß Thomas


----------



## kasi1984 (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute, 
hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet, nachdem ich paar mal mitgefahren bin. Hat zufÃ¤llig jemand von euch Interesse an einem Bergamont Revox 6.1 29er in M? Bin auf nen Fully umgestiegen und muss dafÃ¼r das 29er Hardtail verkaufen (=> Regierungsbeschluss...).  
Bike steht in Speyer und ist jetzt 3 Monate alt. Verhandlungsbasis 980 â¬.

Tom ist es auf der Weinbiet-Tour vor 3 oder 4 Wochen schon probegefahren, falls sich jemand erinnern kann! 

GruÃ Karsten


----------



## coffer (15. Oktober 2012)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Danke Thomas

 @kasi1984
Was hab ich Dir über Fahrräder gesagt?.......das sind Herdentiere!!
Also nix verkaufen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Oktober 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Was hab ich Dir über Fahrräder gesagt?.......das sind Herdentiere!!
> Also nix verkaufen!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



  

..es werden immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Oktober 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..es werden immer mehr



Wie, gibt's was neues? Im Moment ist anscheinend Radkaufrausch angesagt


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Oktober 2012)

Nee, leider noch nichts neues, war bei der Auktion zu langsam.


----------



## kasi1984 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist für das kommende Wochenende eine Tour geplant? Der Wetterbericht sieht ja gut aus! Ich wäre einmal für Sonntag, damit meine bessere Hälfte auch mitfahren kann.


----------



## Gebhardan (17. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, bin ich auch dafür!
Wir lassen es am Wochenende noch mal so richtig krachen!


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin leider für dieses WE raus


----------



## kasi1984 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, wer könnte dieses Wochenende eine einfachere Tour planen und den Guide geben? Ich kenne mich ja gar nicht aus...  Sollte eher so wie die Tour auf die Hohe Loog oder das Weinbiet sein und für Anfänger geeignet sein, da ich krank war und mich nicht gleich wieder abschießen will. Ein Kumpel von mir will auch mitkommen. Der ist aber fit!
Gruß Karsten


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute,

falls ihr fahren solltet würde ich mich euch wieder anschliesen.

gruß steffen


----------



## MTBMartin (18. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

so toll kenn ich mich zwar auch nicht aus - aber Lust auf ne kleine Tour hätte ich auch, das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben - 
allerdings ginge bei mir nur Sonntag.

VG Martin


----------



## Sturm8406 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Würde mich euch gerne am Sonntag anschließen! Bin noch Anfänger, habe aber vor ca drei Wochen zusammen mit Tom eine ausgiebige Tour um Heidelberg gemacht...hat super geklappt! Trefft ihr euch wieder um zehn in Speyer Nordwest? Steht der Termin für Sonntag? Viele Grüße Markus


----------



## MTBMartin (18. Oktober 2012)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum. Würde mich euch gerne am Sonntag anschließen! Bin noch Anfänger, habe aber vor ca drei Wochen zusammen mit Tom eine ausgiebige Tour um Heidelberg gemacht...hat super geklappt! Trefft ihr euch wieder um zehn in Speyer Nordwest? Steht der Termin für Sonntag? Viele Grüße Markus



Hi Markus,

konditionell bin ich auch "ständiger Anfänger", weil ich immer wieder Probleme mit den Knien und Rücken hab.
Keine Ahnung, wann Ihr euch treffen wollt, aber ich fahre idR mit dem Auto direkt nach NW und treffe mich dann am HBF für die Tour gegen 10:30 Uhr.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasi1984 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

 also Sonntag 10 Uhr ab SP Nord/West Bhf nach NW. Ich schlage Weinbiet  vor. Wer kennt sich da aus? Weinbiet fand ich die Trails auch  anfängertauglich (bin ich ja selbst..) Sollte eine gemütliche Tour  werden:
 => Berg hoch keine oder nur leichte Trails
 => Berg runter leichte Trails.
Wenn Weinbiet am Sonntag aber zu voll ist, dann sind Alternativvorschläge natürlich willkommen! 

 Mit Martin, Markus und Steffen wären wir dann 7. Wer besorgt das Bahnticket? Es sind nur 3 Leute die eines benötigen.
 Gruß
 Karsten


----------



## MTBMartin (19. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

 auskennen würd ich das nicht nennen, weiß aber, dass Weinbiet Spaß macht 
Sonntag ist es eigentlich überall voll, wo es auf eine Hütte geht - wenn also müssten wir einen Tour machen, die weg von Hütten führt...aber ich weiß da nix auf Anhieb.

Wie gesagt komme ich mit dem Auto um 10:30 an den NW HBF.

Bis dann
Martin


----------



## kasi1984 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

sind nur noch fünf oder sechs (Erkältungswelle...) 
Weinbiet ist gut, voll hin oder her!  Martin, du bist dann erstmal unser Guide! 
Ticket werde ich besorgen. Wäre also noch Platz für zwei drauf. Welches ist dafür das richtige? 

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2012)

Ticket wäre dann 24 Plus, Zone 3 reicht genau bis NW.
Viel Spaß euch  Bin mal gespannt, wie euch die neuen Räder dann in Aktion gefällt, Karsten und Markus.

Falls ihr doch auf der Hellerhütte vorbei kommt, könnt ihr ja mal winken. Da bin ich wohl, aber zu Fuß mit Family.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTBMartin (19. Oktober 2012)

kasi1984 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sind nur noch fünf oder sechs (Erkältungswelle...)
> Weinbiet ist gut, voll hin oder her!  Martin, du bist dann erstmal unser Guide!
> ...



Guide - soso wie Ihr meint. Ha und diesmal werd ich wenigstens ne Karte mitnehmen 
Mir bringts nie was mit dem Zug zu fahren, weil ich in LIMBIM einsteigen müsste, oder bis Schifferstadt fahren mit dem Auto - da kann ich auch gleich mit dem Auto fahren und bin noch flexibel 

Dann bis So


----------



## kasi1984 (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin, 
also mein Kumpel , Markus und Steffen brauchen ein Bahnticket. Wenn jetzt noch jemand eines braucht soll doch mal schreiben. Ich selbst brauche keines.
Ich habe gerade beim VRN geschaut und demnach benÃ¶tigt man das Ticket 24 Plus fÃ¼r 15,20â¬ was Preisstufe 4-5 entspricht.
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und bis morgen,
Karsten


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Oktober 2012)

Nein brauchst Du nicht. Man fährt zwar durch vier Waben, aber NW und jede Zwischenstation sind im Umkreis von drei Waben um Speyer. Also reicht das Ticket bis Zone 3 für 9,60

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Oktober 2012)

servus,

muss leider für morgen kurzfristig passen, da ich umplanen musste. morgen is familie angesagt. daher war ich heute, 70 km isngesamt mit hin und ruckfahrt. ich denke das reicht fürs we. also versucht doch mal den weinbiet richtung musbach runter zu fahren. oben an der hütte links am ausensitz vorbei un dann kommt kurz danach rechts runter ne coole abfahrt, is aber zwischendurch relativ steil. macht aber laune.
alternativ könnt ihr auch nach lambrecht fahren und dort die kurzform der ausgeschilderten route 3 oder so des mtb parks fahren. schaut mal im netz. liest sich ganz gut. viel spa morgen, nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Kelme (20. Oktober 2012)

Es ist die 5. Die 5 geht ab Lambrecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Hat eigentlich jemand vor, am 24. zum Saisonabschluss auf´s L# zu fahren?


----------



## coffer (21. Oktober 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Saisonabschluss




Geht doch erst richtig los?!


----------



## rmfausi (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi Sven,
für die Sommer/Sonne Radler vielleicht, die anderen fahren einfach weiter.
Ich habe vor am Mittwoch auf's L# zu kommen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kraft_werk (21. Oktober 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Geht doch erst richtig los?!



Joa...das schimpft sich halt so..



rmfausi schrieb:


> ..die anderen fahren einfach weiter..





Wann wolltest du denn da sein? Schon mit Torque oder mit deinem Schweinchen?


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab leider keine Zeit. Aber wie wäre es mit Saisonauftakt am Wochenende? Eher am Sonntag.


----------



## frederik_w (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

fahre am Mittwoch um ca. 16:30 von Wachenheim aus los, kleinde Runde um dann so um 19 Uhr dort zu sein. 

Gruß

Frederik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (21. Oktober 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Zeit. Aber wie wäre es mit Saisonauftakt am Wochenende? Eher am Sonntag.



Schade! Aber Sonntag klingt gut!



frederik_w schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre am Mittwoch um ca. 16:30 von Wachenheim aus los, kleinde Runde um dann so um 19 Uhr dort zu sein.
> 
> ...



Wir können uns ja am Mittwoch nochmal kurzschliessen!


----------



## rmfausi (22. Oktober 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du denn da sein? Schon mit Torque oder mit deinem Schweinchen?



Wann ich da bin kann ich noch nicht sagen, ich fahre Bjoern_U. hinterher.
Weder noch, das Torque ist bestellt und das Schweinchen bleibt am Mittwoch daheim. Ich fahre mit dem Nerve XC, die Huberbuchsen in der Pfalz testen.

Bis am Mittwoch, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin noch am überlegen mit Sonntag. Hätte einiges zu tun, würde aber auch gerne fahren. Also mach ich's so: Wenn auch einige andere fahren würden, fahre ich, sonst schaff ich was. Also: Wer hätte denn Sonntag Zeit und Lust?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Oktober 2012)

hi tom,

hätte zeit. lust sowieso

steffen


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag..

HIER!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2012)

Meinereiner und Mitfahrerin wären auch dabei.


----------



## Florian.R (26. Oktober 2012)

ich finde  mountainbiken doof... aber um dir einen Gefallen zu tun wäre ich dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Oktober 2012)

Alla dann. Neue Mitfahrerin ist noch dabei. Dann sind wir sieben.

Also:

Jetzt am Sonntag ist Tour.
Start in SP-Nordwest um zehn.

Eigentlicher Tourstart um 10:30 in NW HBf und ganz klassisch Kalmit nuffunnunnermitepaarschlenker.
 @ye_olde_fritz: Auf der Fanes habe ich Flats drauf. Nur zur Info. Weiß nicht, ob Du normalerweise Klickies fährst.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (26. Oktober 2012)

die Kalmit finde ich auch doof... naja aber dir zuliebe


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Oktober 2012)

@tommybgoode: Ich fahre Klickies, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm, so intensiv will ich gar nicht testen. Die eigentliche Testfahrerin ist jedenfalls auch auf Flats unterwegs, von daher passts. Wir sind dann um 10:30 am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasi1984 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich komme morgen vielleicht auch mit. Mache das spontan vom Wetter abhängig. Ticket brauche ich ja nicht. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Oktober 2012)

..war ´ne schöne Tour heute!


----------



## Sturm8406 (28. Oktober 2012)

Sieht super aus, wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen ! Hat jemand vielleicht Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren? Falls das Wetter passt!?


----------



## Flugrost (28. Oktober 2012)

So, ihr wart das heute. Das nächste mal pass ich beim vorstellen besser auf, versprochen.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Oktober 2012)

Hmm. Warst Du das oben auf der Kalmit oder auf dem Trail bei Houschter? Das nächste mal pass ich beim vorstellen besser auf, versprochen


----------



## Flugrost (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Dani die Fanes gut gefallen hat, ...


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2012)

Denke schon. Sie hat zumindest gestrahlt am Ende der Armbanduhr. Wenn jetzt noch die Farboption klar ist. Tjaja, Frauen


----------



## Houschter (29. Oktober 2012)

Und die Begeisterung für das Stevens war dem Reiter auch deutlich anzusehen!


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2012)

Autsch, meine Knie 
Aber dafür, dass ich 20cm zu groß bin für das Rad  und wahrscheinlich 30kg über der passenden Dämpfereinstellung ließ es sich überraschend gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi Zusammen!

Wenn ihr im DIMB IG Pfalz Fred ankündigt, dann kann ich das hier ja auch. 
Am Donnerstag (1.11.) gehts spontan um 10 Uhr in Neustadt am Bahnhof los. Flowige Trails wechseln mit technischen Trails. Eine klassische Trailtour in der Pfalz. 
Das ganze wird ohne Einkehr in moderatem Tempo statt finden, max. 1200hm (3 Berge) und 35km haben. Mehr als 4,5 Stunden werden wir auch nicht brauchen! 
Wer will meldet sich bitte direkt bei mir. 

Es gelten natürlich alle DIMB Regeln.


----------



## kasi1984 (13. November 2012)

Moin Leute, was ist denn hier los? Ich denke die Saison ist noch NICHT zuende? ;-)
Bei mir pausiert sie jedoch, hab mich irgendwie erkältet und krieg das nicht mehr los... 
Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## steffenbecki (17. November 2012)

kasi1984 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, was ist denn hier los? Ich denke die Saison ist noch NICHT zuende? ;-)
> Bei mir pausiert sie jedoch, hab mich irgendwie erkältet und krieg das nicht mehr los...
> Viele Grüße
> Karsten





ich glaub, die haben sich schon alle in die weihnachtszeit versbschiedet. morgen gibts gutes wetter. jemand bock ?


----------



## kraft_werk (17. November 2012)

Bock? ..immer! Leider krank..


----------



## tommybgoode (17. November 2012)

Nee, kein Sorge. Bin noch nicht unterm Tannenbaum.
Hatte eine Woche der Familie zuliebe mal ausgesetzt, dann
keine Zeit.
Und jetzt bin ich - wie so ziemlich jeder scheint mir - krank.
Außerdem ist unser Auto kaputt und ich suche gerade ein
neues und bin gerade am "in der Gegend rumfahren".

Aber nächstes WE, da muss es bei mir endlich auch wieder klappen.
Sonst krieg ich Entzugserscheinungen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (17. November 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nee, kein Sorge. Bin noch nicht unterm Tannenbaum.
> Hatte eine Woche der Familie zuliebe mal ausgesetzt, dann
> keine Zeit.
> Und jetzt bin ich - wie so ziemlich jeder scheint mir - krank.
> ...





weicheier, höhöhö. ne quatsch gute besserung. mal schauen nächste woche mal die neue betsy testen. was hält den die kommune hier von einem cube fritzz pro 2012 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (17. November 2012)

Ähhm, willst Du Dir ein neues Rad kaufen? Ein Fritzz kenne ich nur in grün und älter. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan davon.


----------



## steffenbecki (17. November 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ähhm, willst Du Dir ein neues Rad kaufen? Ein Fritzz kenne ich nur in grün und älter. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan davon.




nö was heist neues? 2 rad zum runterbrezeln. ja gut da ja 2 rad sollte gunstig sein. hab eines probegefahren geht ganz gut. neues stumpi evo war mir dann doch zu teuer, obwojl fur 2450 gehts widerrum. bliebe noch ein enduro evo für 2100. allerdings kostet das cube auch nur 1600, da testrad. daher geht das denn eigentlich wieder, da kettemfuhrung dran usw. nun ja
achso ja falls einer von euch was von specialised 2013 sucht, geht mal nach venningen zu zweirad jung. macht ganz gute preise. siehe oben


gruss steffen


----------



## coffer (17. November 2012)

Nix da kein Bock! Ich bin morgen mit nem Bekannten unterwegs............aber
mit dem SSP.

Sven - evtl. sieht man sich?!


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Nix da kein Bock! Ich bin morgen mit nem Bekannten unterwegs............aber
> mit dem SSP.
> 
> Sven - evtl. sieht man sich?!


Sach mal unverbindlich wo und wann (meinetwegen auch per PN).


----------



## coffer (17. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sach mal unverbindlich wo und wann (meinetwegen auch per PN).



Tja....wann => so gegen 11.00 Uhr 
aber wo....?=> entweder Lambrecht nach Edenkoben,
                       oder von Gimmeldingen nach Lambertx oder so?!

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## Ltdbikerpalz (27. November 2012)

schicke Bilder, gibt es eigentlich schon eine Facebook Gruppe ?


----------



## tommybgoode (27. November 2012)

Welche Bilder meinst Du? Den Sinn von Facebook habe ich auch immer noch nicht richtig verstanden... Bin da sogar registriert, aber nutzen tue ich es eigentlich nicht.

Wer hätte denn am WE Lust und Zeit. Ich war jetzt tatsächlich einen Monat nicht auf dem Rad :-(
Von daher würde ich am WE ganz gerne eine gemütliche Runde machen.


----------



## Ltdbikerpalz (27. November 2012)

ich meine die Bilder weiter oben. Naja ich denke mal sehr viele sind dort aktiv täglich unterwegs und somit könnte man dort auch etwas planen, ähnlich wie im Forum. War ja nur eine Frage sonst nichts


----------



## Florian.R (27. November 2012)

Also ich wäre am Wochenende voraussichtlich dabei. Tag wäre mir egal, Wetter soll ja an beiden Tagen gleich gut werden...


----------



## Sturm8406 (27. November 2012)

Hi, ich würde mich voraussichtlich dann auch nochmal anschließen. Bei mir würde es Samstag passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2012)

Samstag vormittag muss ich arbeiten. Da ginge es also erst ab frühem Nachmittag. Da könnte man dann Abschluss im Dunkeln machen. Z.B. mal wieder mit Likör und Camembert-Steak mit Bratkartoffeln 

Oder am Sonntag. Da wäre mir die Zeit egal.


----------



## kraft_werk (28. November 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..mal wieder mit Likör und Camembert-Steak mit Bratkartoffeln ...





Und vorher ein paar schöne Trails um die Rietburg mitnehmen?!


----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2012)

Genau, oder woanders 

Heißt "" Du wärst dabei?


----------



## kraft_werk (28. November 2012)

Jepp, bin dabei!

Die Edit meint, dass ich nur am Samstag dabei bin, weil ich Sonntag keine Zeit habe..


----------



## tommybgoode (29. November 2012)

Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen wir starten um 15:00 bzw. entsprechend später dann in Schifferstadt und NW?
Tempo: Vorweihnachtlich besinnlich und ruhig 

Braucht außer mir noch jemand ein Ticket?


----------



## kraft_werk (29. November 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen wir starten um 15:00 bzw. entsprechend später dann in Schifferstadt und NW?



Ist gebongt! 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tempo: Vorweihnachtlich besinnlich und ruhig





..es wird aber nicht gesungen, oder?


----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2012)

wer kann, der darf. wer nicht, es aber trotzdem probiert, wird an die Wildschweine verfüttert


----------



## Sturm8406 (30. November 2012)

Super! Ich bräuchte auch noch ein Ticket! Also bis dann!


----------



## Florian.R (30. November 2012)

klingt genial, bin dabei!
Müsste mich allerdings lichtmäßig durchschnorren wenn das geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2012)

Klar. Licht bringe ich ein paar mal mit.


----------



## MCdrive (30. November 2012)

ich würd mich da auch gern anschließen .
 @Tommy wär da noch ne funzel über?daniel bringt mir zwar ne lampe mit für den trail wär aber etwas mehr net schlecht.


----------



## Florian.R (30. November 2012)

mit ist gerade aufgefallen dass ich da gar nicht kann...


----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2012)

MCdrive schrieb:


> ich würd mich da auch gern anschließen .
> @_Tommy_ wär da noch ne funzel über?daniel bringt mir zwar ne lampe mit für den trail wär aber etwas mehr net schlecht.



Kein Problem



Florian.R schrieb:


> mit ist gerade aufgefallen dass ich da gar nicht kann...



Ja ja, wenn man alt und vergesslich wird.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht interessiert das jemand.








Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Dezember 2012)

Klar interessiert das. Danke. Ich hatte auch schon davon gehört, wollte aber nicht glauben, dass das wirklich so extrem ist.
Ab Januar wird's wohl teurer und selbst wenn man fahren möchte, dann erst wieder ab Mai. Das ist schon heftig.
Weiß noch nicht so recht wie ich das dann mache. Wir haben nur ein Auto. Und das soll auch so bleiben. Immer bis nach Schifferstadt radeln nervt aber auch. Meiner besseren Hälfte das Auto immer wegnehmen, ist auch nicht so prickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, hab ganz vergessen. Die Welt geht ja bald unter. Und die Bahn baut wohl langsam schon mal die Schienen ab. Eigentlich vorbildlich, den Müll nicht liegen zu lassen, wenn wir alle nicht mehr da sind


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. Dezember 2012)

Ha ha der war gut ð

MÃ¼ssten dann vielleicht Fahrgemeinschaften bilden um dann in den Wald zu kommen.
Biete mich schon mal an wenns zeitlich passt.


----------



## coffer (7. Dezember 2012)

Habs auch schon die Woche gelesen. Der Preis für das "Tagesticket" für mehr als 2 Personen wird wohl leider auch stark ansteigen!

Sven - dann fahr ich eben mit dem Bus!


----------



## Sturm8406 (9. Dezember 2012)

...vielleicht wäre es dann besser Richtung Heidelberg/Odenwald auszuweichen...


----------



## coffer (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde einfach in Böhl-Iggelheim oder Haßloch zusteigen. 

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Dezember 2012)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht wäre es dann besser Richtung Heidelberg/Odenwald auszuweichen...



Das könnte evtl. wirklich sinnvoll sein. So wie ich das verstehe fahren die Züge nach HD ja noch.



coffer schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach in Böhl-Iggelheim oder Haßloch zusteigen.
> 
> Sven


Und bis dahin dann GA1, oder Auto? Auto macht ja dann eigentlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## coffer (9. Dezember 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und bis dahin dann GA1, oder Auto? Auto macht ja dann eigentlich keinen Sinn.



Mit Auto macht für mich schon Sinn, da ich nicht darauf achten muss, wie
ich zu meinem Auto komm. Sprich ich kann mich im PFW bewegen wie immer.
Einfach am Ende der Tour zum nächsten Bahnhof fahren!

Sven - GA1 geht ber auch


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja, da ist was dran. Für mich wird es wahrscheinlich aus einer Kombination aus GA1 und HD rauslaufen, schätze ich.
GA1 würde mir im Moment eh ganz gut tun


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr Bahngeschädigte,
dann sagt Bescheid wenn ihr in HD fahrt, wenns passt komme ich mit.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Dezember 2012)

machemer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Dezember 2012)

Am WE mache ich keine Tour, fahre aber mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=609586
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust?


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Dezember 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MCdrive (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

bin dann auch wieder dabei.
 @Tommy wenns dir nix ausmacht bring mir bitte noch einmal etwas licht mit


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Dezember 2012)

Kein Problem, mach ich.


----------



## Florian.R (24. Dezember 2012)

doppelpost...


----------



## Florian.R (24. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, ich geh morgen biken, wer will mit? ach ja, frohe Weihnachten 
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2013)

Hi allerseits.

Auch von mir natürlich noch ein frohes Neues 

Wer kurzfristig Zeit hat:
Morgen geht's von Deidesheim nach NW. Daniel hat sich
da ne nette Tour überlegt. Mit knapp 800Hm gerade gut
für einen gemütlichen Start ins neue Jahr.

Ich fahre wohl mit dem Rad ca. 9:40 nach Böhl-Iggelheim ab Speyer-West.
Wer mit möchte, meldet sich also am besten noch mal
oder kommt nach Böhl-Iggelheim (10:20) oder NW-Böbig (Abfahrt 10:33)
Wer auf mein Ticket mit möchte, muss sich in jedem Fall melden,
da die Bahn ja leider das Ticketsystem geändert hat und ich nun
vorher wissen muss für wie viele ich das Ticket hole.

Dabei sind bis jetzt: Daniel, Michael (denen wir uns eigentlich
anschließen), Andreas, Florian und ich.
Früher ankündigen konnte ich das leider nicht, da nicht klar
war, ob mein Knie mit macht. Irgendwie zerfallen wohl langsam
die alten, geschundenen Körper hier im Forum, inklusive meinem.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (4. Januar 2013)

Auja, darf ich mit ?!


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du ganz lieb bitte sagst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (4. Januar 2013)

...ganz lieb bitte...


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2013)

Alla hopp.


----------



## kraft_werk (4. Januar 2013)




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Januar 2013)

So,

mein Rad hat jetzt Bremsen, die den Namen hoffentlich auch endlich mal verdienen. Entlüften wäre noch gut, aber allemal besser als ölsiffende Formulas. Hat jemand am WE Lust und Zeit? Eher Samstag, aber ist noch verhandelbar.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Januar 2013)

fensà





tommybgoode schrieb:


> So,
> 
> mein Rad hat jetzt Bremsen, die den Namen hoffentlich auch endlich mal verdienen. Entlüften wäre noch gut, aber allemal besser als ölsiffende Formulas. Hat jemand am WE Lust und Zeit? Eher Samstag, aber ist noch verhandelbar.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



moin moin,

is schon ne zeit her. ja bock hätte ich mal wieder, wobei sonntag für mich besser wäre. wäre auf alle fälle dabei.

gruss stefen


----------



## kraft_werk (17. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So,
> 
> mein Rad hat jetzt Bremsen, die den Namen hoffentlich auch endlich mal verdienen. Entlüften wäre noch gut, aber allemal besser als ölsiffende Formulas.





Joa, Radeln steht bei mir auch auf dem Plan! Samstag ginge auch. Und die Niederschlagswerte für Samstag sehen auch besser aus, als die für Sonntag.

Hast schon was geplant? ..hätte da noch ne feine Tour im Hinterkopf. Die wäre auch nicht so ruppig wie beim letzten mal 

Ach ja, die Edit meint, dass wir ja wieder Essen gehen wollten..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (17. Januar 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> is schon ne zeit her. ja bock hätte ich mal wieder, wobei sonntag für mich besser wäre. wäre auf alle fälle dabei.


 läuft aber eher auf Samstag raus.




kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hast schon was geplant? ..hätte da noch ne feine Tour im Hinterkopf. Die wäre auch nicht so ruppig wie beim letzten mal
> 
> Ach ja, die Edit meint, dass wir ja wieder Essen gehen wollten..?!



Ruppig? Nö, mein Problem war nur, dass ich die ganze Zeit die Bremsen zuhauen musste. Nachdem ich sie ausgebaut hatte, war mir auch klar warum. So viel Öl wie da rumgesuppt ist, ist es eigentlich ein Wunder, dass ich überhaupt noch bremsen konnte. Welche Richtung wolltest Du denn?

Und mit Wolf: Könnte man für nächstes WE Sonntag nachmittag/abend anvisieren. Wäre auch schon von der Regierung genehmigt.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Januar 2013)

So, nach ein paar SMS sehe ich klarer:

- Diesen Samstag ist eine Tour in Richtung NW/Edesheim. Die Details stehen noch nicht fest,
  aber es dürfte weiß werden 
  Abfahrt ist NICHT um 10:00 am Bhf Speyer Nordwest.
  Da die Bahn leider eine größere Baustelle hat (bis April !!!) müssen wir mit dem Rad erst
  nach Böhl-Iggelheim (10km) in gemütlichem Tempo. Dann geht's mit dem Zug weiter.
  Wer mit dem Auto kommen möchte, kann das natürlich gerne tun, sollte dann aber
  vorher noch mit mir die genauen Tourdaten klären.
  Ansonsten ist Treffpunkt um 9:40 am Burger King am Bauhaus.

- Am folgenden Wochenende sonntags möchte ich gerne mal wieder eine Tour zum
  Weingut Wolf in Edesheim machen. So langsam hat das ja schon fast Tradition 
  Abfahrt wird nachmittags sein. Die Details folgen dann noch übers Forum.

Bis denn, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (18. Januar 2013)

Hey!

Das Thema Bremsen ist ja nun abgehakt 

Ich hätte da an DÜW - NW gedacht, fahre aber auch gerne woanders durch den Schnee  
..sitz dann morgen schon in der Bahn (1020 ab Böhl), gaaanz hinten..

Nächsten Sonntag Fresstour ginge, aber lieber nachmittags, denn Montag schaff ich wieder früh..


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2013)

So, für die Direkt-Fahrer: Tourstart um 10:30 in NW HBf



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Das Thema Bremsen ist ja nun abgehakt



Das hoffe ich doch stark. Muss nur noch gleich entlüften. Zum Glück ist heute noch das Material dafür gekommen.



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag Fresstour ginge, aber lieber nachmittags, denn Montag schaff ich wieder früh..



Ich hatte jetzt mal so ab 17:00 anvisiert. Aber können wir ja noch mal überlegen.h


----------



## Gebhardan (18. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich es schaffe, mich nach dieser nervigen und anstrengenden Woche rechtzeitig aus dem Bett zu quälen und ich nicht beim Gang auf den Balkon vom Schneesturm erfasst werde, werde ich mich auch mal wieder aufraffen 
Wenn ich da bin, bin ich pünktlich da!
Prost Neujahr!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich müsste langsam mal einen Tisch für Sonntag reservieren. Meine Liste wäre:

- Daniel
- Florian
- Steffen + x?
- Ich
- Andreas + Chefin (beide ohne Tour)

Michael und André hatten wohl noch überlegt?
Noch jemand?
Hab ich jemanden vergessen?

Evtl. wäre meine Göttergattin bereit uns von Speyer nach Böhl zu fahren.
(Sie weiß nur noch nichts davon... )

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre meine Göttergattin bereit uns von Speyer nach Böhl zu fahren.
> (Sie weiß nur noch nichts davon... )



   

Wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht ansehe, müsste ich ja eigentlich am Samstag schon Biken..allerdings wird da erstmal gebastelt


----------



## Florian.R (25. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich müsste langsam mal einen Tisch für Sonntag reservieren.



kann es sein, dass das Samstag heißen sollte?


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Januar 2013)

Nö. Sonntag stimmt schon.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Januar 2013)

Dann mal die Details für Sonntag:

- 16:00 Abfahrt bei mir dem Auto. Platz für Räder und Insassen dürfte genug da sein.
- 16:20 Abfahrt mit dem Zug in Böhl-Iggelheim.
- 16:40 Abfahrt in Lambrecht mit dem Rad nach Edesheim
- ca. 19:00 Ankunft in Edesheim

Zurück so wie wir Lust haben. Aber nicht zu spät.
 @Florian: Das bedeutet für Dich in NW in den Zug zu steigen, is klar, ne?

Wer bei mir mitfahren möchte, sollte sich dann noch bei mir melden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCdrive (25. Januar 2013)

bin auch dabei habs nur etwas spät gelesen 

mfg
michael


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Januar 2013)

Na Servus,

also ich würde dann bei dir mitfahren Tom, bzw. falls schon voll ist kann ich auch selbst mit dem auto nach Böhl fahren.

Mal was anderes:

Ich hab mir mal die Seite von trailexperience angesehen. dort bin ich auf eine 5 tagestour duch die dolomiten gestoßen. hat da irgendjemand grundsätzlich mal interesse dran ?

gruß 

steffen


----------



## Gebhardan (25. Januar 2013)

Ei, da bin ich doch glatt auch dabei...

Erst mal Edesheim und dann weiter in die Dolomiten!
Das hört sich verdammt gut an! 

Ich bin schon wieder urlaubsreif!


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> - 16:20 Abfahrt mit dem Zug in Böhl-Iggelheim.
> - 16:40 Abfahrt in Lambrecht mit dem Rad nach Edesheim
> - ca. 19:00 Ankunft in Edesheim
> ...



oh, dann muss ich mich mitm essen aber beeilen


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Januar 2013)

OK. Steffen und André kommen also zu mir.
Michael und Daniel ab Böhl.
Florian ab NW
Andreas und Frau ab Edesheim

Wer fährt dann alles weiter in die Dolomiten?
DoloCross II könnte mir gefallen:
"Das sagenhafte Fanestal bildet den Auftakt..."
Eigentlich muss die Sau ja mal die Heimat sehen 

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wer fährt dann alles weiter in die Dolomiten?



Nur auf ´en Kaffee, muss doch am Montag wieder früh aufstehn


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, dann wird's knapp.

Markus kommt noch mit. Damit ist das Auto nun voll.

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit laut Wetter24 bei 100%.
Naja, was solls... Wird fein morgen 
Was trockenes mitnehmen wäre wohl nicht übertrieben.


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Januar 2013)

Regen, oder Niederschlag?

Egal, Regenjacke und was zum wechseln für drunter ist dabei..


----------



## MCdrive (26. Januar 2013)

wenn du so weiter machst wirds mit sicherheit ein niederschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (26. Januar 2013)

Ok, ich steig dann in den Zug um 16.30 in nw... kannst du mir was von deinem licht leihen, Tom?


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Januar 2013)

Aber klar doch.

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit konnte ich inzwischen auf 80% drücken.


----------



## Gebhardan (26. Januar 2013)

Das klingt aber noch nicht sehr überzeugend...
ich würde daher vorschlagen, Edesheim großräumig zu umfahren und den direkten Weg in die Dolomiten zu nehmen 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/morgen/italien/cortina_d_ampezzo/ITXY00090.html


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Januar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> ...
> ich würde daher vorschlagen, Edesheim großräumig zu umfahren und den direkten Weg in die Dolomiten zu nehmen
> ...



Kennst du da ´nen schönen Trail hin? ..in der Ecke kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus.. 

Ach ja, sitz - wie immer - gaaaanz hinten im Zug


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Januar 2013)

MCdrive schrieb:


> wenn du so weiter machst wirds mit sicherheit ein niederschlag



Den Niederschlag gibt´s dann - fürchte ich - erst wenn der Wecker klingelt


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Januar 2013)

..wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. Januar 2013)

Egal, war 'ne schöne Tour 
Und wahrscheinlich die letzte im Schnee diesen Winter


----------



## Florian.R (28. Januar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben..


+1!
egal, lustig wars


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Egal, war 'ne schöne Tour
> Und wahrscheinlich die letzte im Schnee diesen Winter



Stimmt, sch(n)ee wars! 

Memo an mich - die eigene Uhr benutzen..


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Januar 2013)

so kurze frage an alle

wer hat den bock im zeitraum so 03.07 bis 07.07.13 für  4 nächte in folgendes hotel zu fahren und dort a weng in den dolomiten zu fahren?

www.melodiadelbosco.it. 

dann mal auf angebote mtb dort z.b. sellaronda und dann wären das 326 euro rum inkl 2 touren usw.


gruss steffen


----------



## Gebhardan (30. Januar 2013)

Ich 

Aber vorher muss ich mir noch ein Double für die Projektwoche klonen... 

Ferien gibt es erst die Woche drauf - da wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Januar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Aber vorher muss ich mir noch ein Double für die Projektwoche klonen...
> 
> Ferien gibt es erst die Woche drauf - da wäre ich gerne dabei!






ja ok. das wird dann allerdings etwas schwierig. 
ähm diese namensKürzel hier. mit wem rede ich jetzt gerade. mit dem alterpräsi, der immer alle abhängt ?


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Januar 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ja ok. das wird dann allerdings etwas schwierig.
> ähm diese namensKürzel hier. mit wem rede ich jetzt gerade. mit dem alterpräsi, der immer alle abhängt ?





die woche vorher geht dann wohl auch nicht ?


----------



## Gebhardan (30. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn ein alterpräsi 
der, der immer alle abhängt, hört sich irgendwie besser an... 

Der erste schulfreie Tag ist der 6. Juli. In der ersten Woche wäre super. Die Woche drauf ginge auch noch, vorher eher schlecht...

Gruß, André


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Januar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein alterpräsi
> der, der immer alle abhängt, hört sich irgendwie besser an...
> 
> Der erste schulfreie Tag ist der 6. Juli. In der ersten Woche wäre super. Die Woche drauf ginge auch noch, vorher eher schlecht...
> ...




servus,

ja gut dann würden zur auswahl stehen der 6 bis 10. 4 ubernachtungen oder dann z.b. 10 bis 14.07.13. schaus dir mal an auf der homepage. ich frag mal an ob was frei ist. 

gru steffen


----------



## Gebhardan (7. Februar 2013)

TOK TOK TOK ... jemand zuhause?

Ich glaube, mein Forumfenster ist eingefroren. Kommt gar nix mehr...

Gibt es irgend was Neues (zum Urlaub)? Fährt jemand am WE ne Tour?

Ich will Service für meine Clubbeiträge 
Und ich will fahren!!!

LG, André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch fahren. Aber das wird am WE bei mir leider nichts werden. Babysitting ist angesagt. Dafür werde ich aber dazu kommen mir mal die ganzen Termine etc. für den Sommer genauer anzuschauen. Die letzten Tage war da leider gar keine Zeit für.

Und außerdem: Du hast schon einen Kuli mit Leuchtfunktion bekommen ;-)

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (7. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und außerdem: Du hast schon einen Kuli mit Leuchtfunktion bekommen ;-)
> 
> Gruß, Tom



..es lag allerdings keine Bedienungsanleitung bei..

Feedback zum Urlaub:
- mich nixx, weil mein Urlaub für die Megavalanche drauf geht.

Feedback zum Wochenende:
- Kaum ist man Mitglied in so´nem Ratt-Spocht-Dingenskirchen, muss man auch noch Ratt-Faahn, oder wie? 


Nee, sorry, bin Krank


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2013)

Na dann gute Besserung. Das geht wohl einigen im Moment so.


----------



## kraft_werk (8. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na dann gute Besserung. Das geht wohl einigen im Moment so.



Danke!

Ja, scheint ´ne Epidemie zu sein. Bei uns im Betrieb bricht fast die Produktion zusammen, weil der Krankenstand so hoch ist..
Meinereiner geht latürnich Arbeiten, weil sonst keiner mehr da wäre.



..naja, um dem ganzen was positives abzugewinnen, so hab ich am Wochenende Zeit, um einen Ölwechsel an der Gabel zu machen


----------



## Florian.R (8. Februar 2013)

bin leider auch krank, eventuell werde ich mich am Sonntag auf das Rad schnallen lassen und mich den Berg hoch schleppen, aber kann auch sein dass daraus nix wird... Also was fest auszumachen ist schwierig :/
Gute Besserung!

Gruß Florian


----------



## pfalzbube (10. Februar 2013)

Wer kann übers Wochenende mal einen Bodenzustandsbericht abgeben? Kann eventuell Dienstag mittag aufs Bike (das erste Mal seit Monaten) und da sollte es schon einigermassen gut zu fahren sein oder ich geh gleich aufs Rennrad.

 @Klappradfahrer: Wenn jemand noch Tipps fürs Klappradtunding zum KKC braucht gerne melden.


----------



## Bergziege1980 (10. Februar 2013)

HI ich war am Samstag in der Region Weinbiet Eckkopf Lambertskreuz unterwegs es lag überall schöner prägefähiger Schnee kein Matsch kein Eis war super zu fahren. Ich würde die Täler mit Bächen und breiten Wegen vermeiden da dort meist nass ist aber sonst 

Viel Spaß


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Februar 2013)

So Jungs, alle wieder fit? Bis jetzt bin ich verschont geblieben. Hoffe, dass das so bleibt.

Samstag würde ich gerne eine Runde drehen. Jemand Lust und Zeit? Ich denke ich würde dann mal Richtung HD anvisieren. Zugtechnisch ist das im Moment einfach deutlich besser. Aber das wäre noch diskutierbar.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (13. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So Jungs, alle wieder fit?



..für ´ne Runde zu drehen reichts 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Jemand Lust und Zeit?



Jepp!



tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..ich würde dann mal Richtung HD anvisieren...wäre noch diskutierbar.



Hmm, KS-Seite?! Alte DH-Strecke?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. Februar 2013)

??wann wolltet ihr denn?
falls ihr nicht so früh fahrt würde ich mitgehen.
gruss stffen
hat jemand interesse an der jubilajmsveranstaltung? so als neumitglied müsste mna sich das ja anschauen denke ich
gedanken gemacht über eine eventuelle tour ?


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Februar 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ??wann wolltet ihr denn?
> falls ihr nicht so früh fahrt würde ich mitgehen.
> gruss stffen
> hat jemand interesse an der jubilajmsveranstaltung? so als neumitglied müsste mna sich das ja anschauen denke ich
> gedanken gemacht über eine eventuelle tour ?


alter schwede dieses tablet. und dann finger wie grumbeergriffel. kacke


----------



## Florian.R (14. Februar 2013)

also Samstag morgen in HD ist bei mir ziemlich ausgeschlossen, aber Sonntags in Neustadt wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Samstag mittag in Neustadt wahrscheinlich auch. Aber das braucht euch ja nicht davon abhalten, in HD zu fahren, man kann ja auch zweimal 
An einer Tour im Gebirge im Sommer wäre ich auch interessiert. Ist allerdings noch ein bischen schwierig für mich, im Sommer Termine zu machen. Andererseits hast du Recht damit, dass man das jetzt bald festmachen sollte... hm...

Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Februar 2013)

also falls ihr gegen mittag oder so aufprechen würdet wäre das für mich auch besser. hab mogens den sohnemann hier. muss aber eh schauen, mich hat die grippe erwischt.


----------



## Sturm8406 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Leuchtkulli Besitzer und Clubmittglied!
Kann leider aber am We nicht! Aber genau wie siehts mit der Jubiläumsveranstaltung aus geht da einer von euch hin?


----------



## kRoNiC (14. Februar 2013)

Hi 

Sobald ich mein neues Bike habe werde ich mich auch mal melden zwecks mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie bekomme ich in letzter Zeit nicht immer Nachricht, wenn was Neues im Thread war... geht das noch jemandem so?

Naja, mit Samstag: Ich muss mal klären, ob ich vielleicht mit dem Auto nach NW fahren kann. Dann vor mir aus auch mittags. Ohne Auto ist NW im Moment echt nicht spaßig.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (15. Februar 2013)

ja, das Problem mit der Meldung habe ich auch...


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Februar 2013)

..ihr habt Probleme..automatische Benachrichtigung aus, und öfter mal reinschaun 

Die Wetterfee rät zur Tour am Sonntach, weils da keine Niederschläge geben soll..wobei die Tendenz für Samstach auch immer besser wird...


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Februar 2013)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Leuchtkulli Besitzer



Willkommen 

Zum WE: Sonntag ist bei mir eher schlecht. Wenn, dann erst relativ spät.

Also damit das mal fix wird:
Morgen mittag fahre ich mit dem Auto um 13:15 bei mir los Richtung NW. Wer bei mir mit will, kann das gerne tun, sollte sich aber irgendwie bei mir vorher melden.
Wer in NW ist, oder dort hin kommen möchte, der kommt dann um ca. 13:45 zum Parkplatz Nollenkopf:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.3...8.125377&spn=0.022788,0.055747&num=1&t=m&z=15
Ziel: Kalmit mit ein paar Schlenkern. Insgesamt nicht zu lange.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (15. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Willkommen
> 
> Zum WE: Sonntag ist bei mir eher schlecht. Wenn, dann erst relativ spät.
> 
> ...




na servus,

wäre ich glatt dabei. muss nur noch abwarten, was meine gesundheit so sagt morgen. hab bissl grippe. von daher könnte es auch sein, dass ich selbst mit dem auto hinkomme um je nach befinden, dann flexibler zu sein. meld mich nochmal.

gruss
steffen


----------



## Florian.R (15. Februar 2013)

bin dabei! Trotz der Riesenanfahrt für mich


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wer in NW ist, oder dort hin kommen möchte, der kommt dann um ca. 13:45 zum Parkplatz Nollenkopf:
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.3...8.125377&spn=0.022788,0.055747&num=1&t=m&z=15
> Ziel: Kalmit mit ein paar Schlenkern. Insgesamt nicht zu lange.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Alla hopp, nach einigem hin und her, bin ich dann doch raus. Ich werde dann am Sonntach mit Michl ´ne Runde drehen, allerdings eher Richtung L#.

Wünsch euch aber viel Spass! ..bis zum nächsten WE dann


----------



## Gebhardan (15. Februar 2013)

Haaaalt!
Bevor ich hier die Tour verpasse, weil mich keine Benachrichtigungen mehr erreichen:
Ich würde morgen bei dir mitfahren, Tom - wenn es schon so einen luxuriösen Service im Club-Angebot gibt


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Februar 2013)

Aber klar doch.


----------



## Gebhardan (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Sonntags-Biker,
wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn für die Tour morgen?
Nachdem der Samstag-Termin nicht stattfindet, gibt es da noch potentielle Mitfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (16. Februar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Hallo Sonntags-Biker,
> wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn für die Tour morgen?
> Nachdem der Samstag-Termin nicht stattfindet, gibt es da noch potentielle Mitfahrer!



Hi!

Wie, findet nicht statt? 

Also ich hab da ein paar Ideen..mich aber noch für keine davon entschieden 

 Entweder ab Wachenheim - L# - DÜW
oder ab KL - Schwarzsohl - Weidenthal

Wer wäre denn morgen alles dabei? Und wie sieht eure Zeitplanung aus?
..Touren mit mir dauern immer etwas länger


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Februar 2013)

OK, schnell ´nen Plan gemacht..

Abfahrt um 1108 in Rheingönheim, bzw 1119 in Böhl oder 1133 in NW-Böbig. Treffpunkt 1147 in Wachenheim am BHF.

Einkehr am L# geplant. Ist etwa die Hälfte der Strecke. 

Rückkehr..hmm, je nach Fitness und Sitzfleisch am L# zwischen 17 und 1800 in DÜW. Auf dem Plan stehen etwa 35/1000.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> OK, schnell ´nen Plan gemacht..
> 
> Abfahrt um 1108 in Rheingönheim, bzw 1119 in Böhl oder 1133 in NW-Böbig. Treffpunkt 1147 in Wachenheim am BHF.
> 
> ...





aha habt ihr ja was vor. also denke, wenn ich mitfahre dann direkt von wachenheim aus. dann bin ich flexibel, je nach gesundheitszustand. den schei von der kalmit vergesse ich so schnell nicht .  hier mal meine numer falls es ändrrungen in der planung geben sollte. 017630333842.


----------



## Gebhardan (16. Februar 2013)

Ok, das ist mal ne Ansage 
Könnte ich schaffen... nach 17:00 bräuchte man aber Licht!

@ Steffen: Fährst du mit dem Auto nach Wachenheim und ist das eine potentielle Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Februar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ok, das ist mal ne Ansage
> Könnte ich schaffen... nach 17:00 bräuchte man aber Licht!
> 
> @ Steffen: Fährst du mit dem Auto nach Wachenheim und ist das eine potentielle Mitfahrgelegenheit?




ja ich habs mal vor. ob jetzt nach böhl und dann mit dem zug nach wachenheim oder direkt macht keinen unterschied. ja klar, kannst auf meins hinten im kombi drauflegen. muss nur schauem wie ich morgen fit bin. scheis grippe. ich denke so um 11 h los fahren sollte ok sein.

am besten kommst zu mir. speyer nord. ruhhecke 29


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Februar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ok, das ist mal ne Ansage
> Könnte ich schaffen... nach 17:00 bräuchte man aber Licht!



Joa, ein Lämpchen einzupacken würde ich für sinnvol erachten 

Haben denn auch alle Lampen?


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Joa, ein Lämpchen einzupacken würde ich für sinnvol erachten
> 
> Haben denn auch alle Lampen?




juup. hab ich.
und falls wir dann wieder bei so ejnem winzer einkehren sollten ham wir eh wieder die lampen brennen. na unser guide is ja diesmal net dabei, also dann verpassen wir ja auch nicht den zug. un blo net über den bahnübergang fahren.


----------



## Gebhardan (16. Februar 2013)

Bestens! Dann bin ich bis spätestens 11:00 bei dir, Steffen!


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Februar 2013)

Was war eigentlich los? Warum seid ihr denn heute nicht gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (16. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich los? Warum seid ihr denn heute nicht gefahren?





grippe und keine chance den inneren schweinehund zu überwinden.


----------



## kraft_werk (17. Februar 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> grippe



 ..du sitzt heute beim Essen gaaaanz weit weg von mir!
..bin die Seuche grad los geworden 

Mach mich ma aufn Weg..


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich los? Warum seid ihr denn heute nicht gefahren?



Ich war da etwas zu optimistisch was meine Zeit angeht. Ich muss bis morgen einiges arbeiten und hätte das sonst nicht realistisch geschafft 

Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß. Ich werde den Großteil des Tages am Schreibtisch verbringen dürfen...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (17. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich war da etwas zu optimistisch was meine Zeit angeht. Ich muss bis morgen einiges arbeiten und hätte das sonst nicht realistisch geschafft
> 
> Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß. Ich werde den Großteil des Tages am Schreibtisch verbringen dürfen...
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Jaa, die Hausaufgaben 

War ´ne schöne Tour heute, wenn auch etwas anstrengend. Hat aber Spass gemacht, durch den Restschnee zu rutschen 

..guggst du hier:



..und hier:



..guggst du weida:





Die Edit meint, ich soll mal fragen, ob der Rest noch gut nach Hause gekommen ist?!


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Februar 2013)

na klar,

alle wohlbehalten zu hause angekommen. her uffm bild sehe ich ja aus wie ne schwangere seekuh.

tour hat spass gemacht. war von der länge auch ok. sonst wäre ich vor lauter klotzen auf das navi nochmal übers rad geflogen.

ich hoffe alle sind wohlauf.

gruss steffen


----------



## kraft_werk (18. Februar 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..sonst wäre ich vor lauter klotzen auf das navi nochmal übers rad geflogen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (18. Februar 2013)

Die Tour war klasse! 
Ich melde mich dann mal zu der leckeren Weinprobe an... 

CU !


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Februar 2013)

wer fährt dennnam samstag ne tour ?


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Februar 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> wer fährt dennnam samstag ne tour ?



 ..iiiich.

Wer noch?! 

..ham diesmal auch alle ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht?


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Februar 2013)

Jawohl!!!

Je nachdem wer mit will, machen wir dann das Ziel fest, OK?


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


>


mal so ne überlegung. wie wäre wenn wir die tour so planen, dass diese in die dämmerung geht? also für samstag. hätte nämlich morgens mit meinem sohn einen termin.
sonntag bin ich flexibel


----------



## Gebhardan (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin meines Wissens für Samstag auch noch flexibel 

Gerne von mir aus diesmal Richtung Baden ... oder so
is ja imma un überall schön im Verein zu biken


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Februar 2013)

Ab wann würde es denn gehen am Samstag?
Im Prinzip ist es mir mehr oder weniger egal wann.


----------



## Florian.R (21. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre dabei 
Uhrzeit ist nicht so wichtig, beim Ort hätte ich so eine schwache Präferenz für NW


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Februar 2013)

also bei mir würde das so ab halb 2, 2 gehen.
was haltet ihr denn von der tour?
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=djpgrkrougdhapie&referrer=trackList

Ungefähr so lang wie die letzte. Andere Ideen ?
wie gesagt bei mir ginge das auch in den Abend rein. war ja ganz lustig letztes mal in Dunkeln


----------



## Sturm8406 (21. Februar 2013)

Da wäre ich gerne dabei allerdings gehts dieses we schon wieder nicht! Ständig was anderes! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. Februar 2013)

Dann sagen wir um 2 bei mir mit dem Auto? Strecke können wir dann ja noch sehen.


----------



## kraft_werk (22. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir um 2 bei mir mit dem Auto? Strecke können wir dann ja noch sehen.



So spät?!

Wo gehtsn dann los? Wo gehtsn dann hin? Gehmer dann noch was Essen?


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir um 2 bei mir mit dem Auto? Strecke können wir dann ja noch sehen.



juup 2 h ist ok. könntest du mit auto fahren. falls wir mehr als 2 mann sind wird das bei mir im auto nämlich doof, da ich keinen träger habe.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> So spät?!
> 
> Wo gehtsn dann los? Wo gehtsn dann hin? Gehmer dann noch was Essen?



Um halb drei dann in NW am HBf tät ich sagen. Essen oder so geht schon, denke ich. 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> juup 2 h ist ok. könntest du mit auto fahren. falls wir mehr als 2 mann sind wird das bei mir im auto nämlich doof, da ich keinen träger habe.



Ja, davon bin ich ausgegangen.


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Um halb drei dann in NW am HBf tät ich sagen. Essen oder so geht schon, denke ich.



Ok. Dann bin ich - laut DB - um 1431 in NW.


----------



## Florian.R (23. Februar 2013)

20 Grad und Sonnenschein! hex hex!


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Februar 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> 20 Grad und Sonnenschein! hex hex!



..please try again, Bibi


----------



## Florian.R (23. Februar 2013)

ich glaube ich habe meine Kräfte verloren...


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Februar 2013)

so hier mal die homepage für die geplante tour

www.melodiadelbosco.it

gruß



steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (24. Februar 2013)

sodele... vom Dämpfer nix neues 
Das Bike steht immer noch genauso in der Garage wie gestern im Wald.
Dafür hab ich mal die ganzen alten Unterlagen rausgeholt:
Kaufdatum MTB: Juli 2006
Dämpfer: Fox TRIAD
Der Wartungsplan in dem 176seitigen, 6sprachigen Fox-Büchlein empfiehlt nach 100h einen Ölwechsel, der natürlich nur vom Fachpersonal durchzuführen ist. Das wäre ja dann langsam so weit 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das tatsächlich was bringen könnte.
Macht das jemand von euch selber?

Die nächste Tour könnte z.B. an der Kaltenbrunner Hütte beginnen. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass ich meine Winter-Überschuhe wieder anziehen könnte... 

Und zum Sommerurlaub:
Das ganze Angebot macht einen super Eindruck! Wann ist denn da noch was frei?

Einen schönen Restsonntg!


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2013)

Bei den aktuellen Fox Sachen kann man nur den kleinen Luftkammerservice selber machen. Alles andere geht nur über Toxoholics. Was ist denn defekt? Da auf dem Dämpfer eigentlich keine Garantie ist würde ich bei flatout-suspension nachfragen, was er meint.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Bei Flatout bekommst aber auch nur den "kleinen" Service am Dämpfer, den könnte man leicht selbst machen.
Für einen "grossen" Service - den ich durchaus empfehlen würde - müsste der Dämpfer zu Toxoholics. Der kostet dann schnell mal 106 uronen, und dauert zur Zeit 16 - 21 Tage.


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Februar 2013)

so also hab ne email an das hotel geschrieben für den besprochenen zeitraum.

zum dämpfer, fox rp 2 für 159 bei stadler. sollte ja dann der nachfolger davon sein??


----------



## Gebhardan (24. Februar 2013)

Das Problem besteht darin, dass mein Dämpfer aktuell nur noch mit 2-3cm Federweg dämfen will; Luft ist genug drin...
Über die entsprechenden Firmen, Preise und Wartezeiten habe ich mich gerade auch schlau gemacht. Soweit, sogut.
Wie lang hält ein Dämpfer mit regelmäßiger Wartung? 10 Jahre?
Und ohne? 6,5 Jahre.
Ich glaube, was Neues macht jetzt schon am meisten Sinn.
 @Steffen: Danke für den Tipp!
 @Daniel: Ich komme gerne im Laufe der Woche mal vorbei um deinen auszuprobieren!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Februar 2013)

Was anderes:
Nächstes Wochenende könnte ich am Samstag. Sonntag ist jetzt doch schon mehr oder weniger voll. Wie schaut's aus?

Gruß, Tom

(Ach ja, André. Du könntest von mir ein Rad haben. Sieht ja fast gleich aus. Den Unterschied wirst Du kaum merken. Bis auf den Dämpfer... der dämpft natürlich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Nächstes Wochenende könnte ich am Samstag. Sonntag ist jetzt doch schon mehr oder weniger voll. Wie schaut's aus?
> 
> Gruß, Tom
> ...




samstag hört sich gut an. bin da flexibel


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Februar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Nächstes Wochenende könnte ich am Samstag... Wie schaut's aus?



Grundsätzlich gut 



Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was Neues macht jetzt schon am meisten Sinn.
> @_Steffen_: Danke für den Tipp!



Joa, Preis-Leistung ist hier schon der Knaller! ..ist sogar die Version mit kleiner Luftkammer. 



Gebhardan schrieb:


> @_Daniel_: Ich komme gerne im Laufe der Woche mal vorbei um deinen auszuprobieren!



Gerne! Aber ich denke, ich komme eher mit dem Dämpfer bei dir vorbei. Ist wohl einfacher 

AAAaaaber, erst müssten wir mal klären, was dein Dämpfer für Einbaumasse hat, bevor du einen neuen besorgst, bzw den meinen zur Probe fährst.

Ich würde mal auf 190x51 tippen.

Der Dämpfer den ich habe, hat 200x57. (Einbaulänge x Hub)
Steht das zufällig irgendwo in den Unterlagen zu deinem Rad? Oder kannst du das evtl bei Specialized in Erfahrung bringen? ..ich denke messen fällt flach, da der Dämpfer ja komprimiert ist..


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr am Samstag um 10 Uhr in Neustadt am Bahnhofvorplatz seid, dann hat @Kelme etwas Panzertape und Kneifzange dabei und ihr könnt dann bei uns Singlespeedern mitfahren. Geplant sind zwei Verplegungsstationen Ist das nicht ein Angebot? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Kolleesch! Wir - also die Schlingelspeeder - wollten erst um 11:00 Uhr losfahren. Ich stell' mich doch nicht eine Stunde mit Kneifzange und Panzertape an den Bahnhof und ihr lasst mich mit der aufgebrachten Menge von Radfahrern und zerstörten Schaltungen alleine.

Wenn wir um 10:00 Uhr losfahren, wird das eine gaaaanz lange Tour und ich werde wieder gefragt, ob ich ernsthaft Spocht mache oder gar trainiere . Die Zahl der Einkehrschwünge wird natürlich trotz Abfahrt eine Stunde später nicht vermindert.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2013)

Sorry Kolleesch,
ich hatte eine andere Uhrzeit im Kopp ohne vorher nachzuschauen.

Also ab 11.00Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz ist Treffpunkt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Gebhardan (25. Februar 2013)

Samstag 10 oder 11... passt beides (da Schwiegermutterbesuch perfekt)!

Wenn wir nicht an der Kaltenbrunner Hütte vorbeikämen, müsste ich im Laufe der Woche aber doch mal meine Sachen abholen, wenn aber doch, wäre das natürlich ideal 

Ich habe den Stadler übrigens mal angeschrieben, ob der Angebotsdämpfer passt.
Zitat: "wenn der bisherige Dämpfer Ihres Rades eine Einbau hat, kann der RP2 als Ersatz genutzt werden."
Kann mir das kurz jemand erklären 

Ich versuche derweil mal die Maße zu ermitteln. Ansonsten greife ich gerne auf das Angebot von Tom zurück 

CU!


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Februar 2013)

@ André
Aaalso, wenn ich das jetzt richtig recherchiert habe, können wir uns das mit meinem Dämpfer gleich mal sparen, der passt nämlich nicht.
Bei dir (Stumpi 07 ?!) ist wohl ein Sondermass verbaut von 184,5x45mm.
Alternativ haben manche den Float RP2 / RP23 mit den Massen 190x51mm verbaut...behauptet google...

Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr..

Aber das würde bedeuten, dass du beim Stadler zuschlagen kannst.


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Februar 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Zitat: "wenn der bisherige Dämpfer Ihres Rades eine Einbau hat, kann der RP2 als Ersatz genutzt werden."
> Kann mir das kurz jemand erklären



Gekifft 

..zu blöd zum Email schreiben 




Gebhardan schrieb:


> Zitat: "wenn der bisherige Dämpfer Ihres Rades eine Einbau_länge von 190x51mm_ hat, kann der RP2 als Ersatz genutzt werden."


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Februar 2013)

also mal zurück zur tour im juli. da andre ab dem 13.07 verplant ist, würde ich mal den 06.07 bis 10.07. vorschlagen. also wer geht denn nu mit?bei flo is glaube ich egal von der zeit her ??


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade das Auto für Samstag noch mal klar machen können. 10 Uhr bei mir? Weiterer Treffpunkt dann um 10:30 (wirklich  am Böbig in NW. NICHT AM HBF!!!
Wäre das genehm? Da würde ich dann auch den Julitermin fix machen.

Würde ja gerne bei Kelme und Co mit, aber erstens wird mir 18:00 zu spät und zweitens bin ich froh, dass mein Rad mal in Ordnung ist. Da lass ich mir nicht die Schaltung kaputt machen 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (28. Februar 2013)

Ich nehme Taxiservice und Bikeverleih dankbar in Anspruch 

Das Wetter wird ja jetzt auch mal eeendlich besser 

Kaffee und Kuchen geht dann auf mich


----------



## steffenbecki (1. März 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ich nehme Taxiservice und Bikeverleih dankbar in Anspruch
> 
> Das Wetter wird ja jetzt auch mal eeendlich besser
> 
> Kaffee und Kuchen geht dann auf mich




moin moin,

wäre auch dabei. kaffe und kuchen für alle ?


----------



## kraft_werk (1. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hab gerade das Auto für Samstag noch mal klar machen können. 10 Uhr bei mir? Weiterer Treffpunkt dann um 10:30 (wirklich  am Böbig in NW. NICHT AM HBF!!!
> Wäre das genehm?



Bin dabei! 

..wo gehts hin?


----------



## rmfausi (1. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne bei Kelme und Co mit, aber erstens wird mir 18:00 zu spät und zweitens bin ich froh, dass mein Rad mal in Ordnung ist. Da lass ich mir nicht die Schaltung kaputt machen
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Hey Tom,
die Entschuldigung ist ok.  Demnächt sollten wir mal wieder zusammen in HD fahren, dann habe ich auch eine Schaltung am Rad, versprochen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> ..wo gehts hin?



Genauen Plan habe ich (noch?) nicht. Aber so Richtung Weinbiet, Stabenberg, Deidesheim oder so. Die Abfahrt von vor kurzem vom Stabenbergturm runter, diesmal vielleicht mit Bremse wär z.B. mal was.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> die Entschuldigung ist ok.  Demnächt sollten wir mal wieder zusammen in HD fahren, dann habe ich auch eine Schaltung am Rad, versprochen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja, das können wir gerne machen. Nächstes WE wird's bei mir nix, aber vielleicht danach...


----------



## kraft_werk (1. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> genauen plan habe ich (noch?) nicht. Aber so richtung weinbiet, stabenberg, deidesheim oder so. Die abfahrt von vor kurzem vom stabenbergturm runter, diesmal vielleicht mit bremse wär z.b. Mal was.



aujaaa :d


----------



## kraft_werk (2. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..so Richtung Weinbiet, Stabenberg, Deidesheim oder so. Die Abfahrt von vor kurzem vom Stabenbergturm runter..



Hat ja optimal hingehauen 

Sch(n)ee war´s trotzdem..guck:































..und das Wetter..


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2013)

da ich die woche urlaub habe und wetter grad ziemlich geilmist, wer hat denn mal frei die wochen über für eine tour ?


----------



## Florian.R (6. März 2013)

Kann leider unter der Woche nicht. Aber wie siehts denn aus am Wochenende? Bin für beide Tage zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. März 2013)

Tja, das waren noch Zeiten als Student, oder ;-)
Ich bin leide für's WE raus. Hatte ich ja schon gesagt.
Am WE drauf möchte ich eigentlich. Mal schauen...
Könnte mit dem Knie Probleme geben.


----------



## Gebhardan (6. März 2013)

Jaha... das Alter macht sich bemerkbar 
Bei mir liegts eher am Bike. Wobei mein neuer, gebrauchter Dämpfer Freitag oder spätestens Samstag da sein sollte 
Gibts da übrigens irgendwas zu beachten beim Einbau oder einfach alter raus neuer rein?

Sonntag wäre mir zum Biken prinzipiell sehr genehm 

Ist der Urlaub eigentlich schon gebucht?
Oder worauf warten wir noch?
Ich freu mich schon auf die Vorfreude


----------



## kraft_werk (6. März 2013)

Moah! ..altherren Verein oder wie?! 



Gebhardan schrieb:


> Gibts da übrigens irgendwas zu beachten beim Einbau oder einfach alter raus neuer rein?
> 
> Sonntag wäre mir zum Biken prinzipiell sehr genehm



Nö. Luft raus, Schrauben auf, Dämpfer raus, Buchsen aus Dämpfer alt in Dämpfer neu, Dämpfer rein, Schrauben rein, Luft rein und los gehts!
Dürfte inklusive einer Tasse Kaffee in etwa 30min. erledigt sein 

Sonntach würde mir auch passen, und ´ne Idee für ´ne schöne Tour hätte ich auch..


----------



## Florian.R (7. März 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Sonntach würde mir auch passen, und ´ne Idee für ´ne schöne Tour hätte ich auch..



tut mir leid, aber so einfach geht das nicht. Die Leitung einer Tour kann vom großen Vorsitzenden Tom höchstens durch Handauflegen für bestimmte Anlässe authorisiert werden, aber hier kann nicht einfach die Gruppe selber jemanden bestimmen... Wenn einfach jeder überall mitbestimmen darf haben wir ja bald demokratische Verhältnisse wie in Russland...

und wegen Sonntag frag ich mal meine Mama, aber ich denke ich darf mit. Am liebsten vormittags?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. März 2013)

Er hatte einen schriftlichen Antrag eingereicht. Keine Sorge


----------



## Florian.R (8. März 2013)

dann isses ja gut. Wann und wo starten wir denn jetzt? Sonntag 10.30 in NW? Oder wo startet dein Tourvorschlag denn, Daniel?
Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (8. März 2013)

Antrag schriftlich, in dreifacher Ausführung eingereicht. Natürlich letztes Jahr schon. 

Und  ..demokratische Verhältnisse?! Wo kämen wir denn da hin 

Aalso, falls es genehm sein sollte, würde ich gerne in DÜW starten, und am Haardtrand entlang nach NW fahren. Einkehr am Pfalzblick geplant. 
Es sind knapp 30/1000. Dauer mit Einkehr etwa 4,5 - 5h.
Starten würde ich dann gerne um 1100 in DÜW am BHF, bzw um 1020 in Böhl, 1039 in NW Böbig.

Für die "mit-dem-Auto-kommer" wäre dann das Parken in NW Böbig wohl am sinnvollsten. Ticket nach DÜW kostet pro erwachsener Person 3,70 (Einzelfahrschein, wie das mit mehreren Personen funktioniert, weiss ich leider nicht - Tom schon gemacht?)


----------



## tommybgoode (8. März 2013)

Ticket für mehrere macht da glaube ich dann keinen Sinn.

Jedenfalls viel Spaß euch allen. Mal schauen, wann ich wieder mit kann :-(


----------



## kraft_werk (8. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Jedenfalls viel Spaß euch allen. Mal schauen, wann ich wieder mit kann :-(



Ja, nächstes Wochenende dann wieder? ..oder steht schon zuviel im Kalender?


----------



## Gebhardan (9. März 2013)

Ich habe mal ein bißchen rumgefummelt an meinem Bike und den Dämpfer und die Bremsen wieder hergestellt... könnte klappen 
Etwas Luft könnte wohl noch rein. Aber ne Dämpferpumpe ist doch immer mit auf der Tour, nicht wahr, Steffen?
Bist du dabei? Mal gucken, wie wir da jetzt wieder hinkommen...

Die Anzahlung für den Urlaub mache ich dann umgehend 
Die Vorfreude ist doch immer  die schönste Freude!

CU!


----------



## Florian.R (9. März 2013)

super, bin dann ab NW-Böbig dabei! Ticket habe ich schon...

Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (9. März 2013)

servus,

ja hätte zeit. also wo treffen wir uns dann ?nw böbig oder düw ? wer kann denn mit dem auto himfahren. prinzipiel kann ich fahren. würde sahen, dann so um 945 ??


----------



## kraft_werk (10. März 2013)

MorgÄÄäähn! 

Ich denke, dass ihr zwei die einzigen "mit-dem-Auto-kommer" seid. Aber bisher hat ja immer alles wunderbar funktioniert..

Vermutlich sehen wir uns dann in Böbig. Seid pünktlich, die Bahn wartet nicht


----------



## steffenbecki (10. März 2013)

gib mal bei googel kältetot von fox rp3 - das darf doch nicht wahr sein. könnte das problem mit dem dämpfer sein. der link führt auf www.trail.ch


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> gib mal bei googel kältetot von fox rp3 - das darf doch nicht wahr sein. könnte das problem mit dem dämpfer sein. der link führt auf www.trail.ch




war übrigens für andre gedacht


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2013)

hab mich mal europcar erkundigt. heftig heftig ein buss. was gehen würde ein pkw mit kupplung und dann de träger hinten drauf. ich mach mal ne aufstellung, aber die günstigste version is wirklich mit 2 autos. mal kurz, also bus 550 euro mit 1200 km. vw passat o.ä. unbegrenzt km und kupplung 328 euro. also net billiger wie mit 2 autos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (11. März 2013)

Es brechen zwar nicht alle Fox-Dämpfer im Winter ein, aber bleed is des schunn, wenner nimma dämpft!
Ich würde daher meinen Triad einfach mal wie andiskutiert aufmachen wollen und säubern und fetten.
Wenn da Tom oder Daniel schon Erfahrung haben und mein Experiment tatkräftig unterstützen möchten... (Kaffee gibts immer noch genug )

Kombi für die Dolomiten ist natürlich eine Alternative.
2-3 Räder hinten drauf oder aufs Dach und den Rest zerlegt in den Kofferraum...müsste doch auch funzen. Und billiger. Mit 2 Autos muss glaub ich nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2013)

Da hab ich keine Erfahrung, sorry.

Ansonsten bin ich leider für ein paar Wochen außer Gefecht. Bekomme nächste Woche am Knie rumgeschnippelt. Dann ist ca. 3 Wochen Pause angesagt :-(
Aber danach müsste ich dann wieder fit sein. Und dann ist endlich sicher auch der Frühling da


----------



## Florian.R (14. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> . Bekomme nächste Woche am Knie rumgeschnippelt.


das lohnt sich noch? 

nee im Ernst, gute Besserung! Will dich bald wieder in nem Lycra-Outfit sehen...


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2013)

Vom Gesamtalter eigentlich nicht mehr, aber das Knie ist ansonsten wohl noch ganz OK. Da konnte ich ihn noch mal von der Notschlachtung abbringen.


----------



## Sturm8406 (14. März 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## kraft_werk (15. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Vom Gesamtalter eigentlich nicht mehr...



..wird da das Alter der Extremitäten addiert..?! 

@ André - Najaa, Erfahrung ist wohl etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt..aber ich weiss wie´s geht  Bring doch deinen Dämpfer bei der nächsten Tour mit, ich guck ihn mir dann zuhause mal an. Oder wolltest du dabei sein? Dann käme ich gerne auch auf ´nen Kaffee vorbei.

Dieses Wochenende kann ich aber leider nicht Biken gehn


----------



## tommybgoode (16. März 2013)

Ich entschuldige mich öffentlich für die nicht exakte Darstellung.
Vom Alter des gesamten Körpers lohnt sich das eigentlich nicht mehr, vom restlichen Zustand des Knies wohl schon.
Ist hier ein Lehrer anwesend ;-) ?


----------



## kraft_werk (26. März 2013)

Hey!

..voll tote Hose hier..

Wie siehts denn an Ostern aus? Fährt jemand? ..und wenn, wann?


----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2013)

Hi kraft_werk,
ich müsste noch eine Vortour in HD fahren, entweder Sonntag oder Montag je nachdem wie sich das Wetter macht. Wenn interesse besteht, ich habe noch was zum Mitfahren frei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (26. März 2013)

Also am Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, aber sonst wollte ich schon fahren...


----------



## pfalzbube (26. März 2013)

War jemand diese Tage im Wald? Könnte morgen direkt vom Kundentermin nach Neustadt und dann eine Runde in den Wald. Oder ich nehm den Dackelschneider und mache ein wenig Bergtraining....


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2013)

War gestern das erste mal auf dem Rad. Allerdings nicht auf dem echten, sondern dem stationären im Keller. 20 Minuten bei 20Watt. Reicht wohl noch nicht ganz für ne Tour. Ich werde wohl noch zwei, drei Wochen brauchen...


----------



## pfalzbube (26. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> War gestern das erste mal auf dem Rad. Allerdings nicht auf dem echten, sondern dem stationären im Keller. 20 Minuten bei 20Watt. Reicht wohl noch nicht ganz für ne Tour. Ich werde wohl noch zwei, drei Wochen brauchen...



20?? Was hattest Du?


----------



## kraft_werk (26. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ..eine Vortour in HD ?!










rmfausi schrieb:


> ..ich habe noch was zum Mitfahren frei.


..eher zum hinterherfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist eine Option, mal sehen wie´s sich dann ergibt. Wir wollten ja eh noch auf der KS-Seite zusammen touren..




tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..20 Minuten bei 20Watt..








 ..so kämst ja noch nicht mal bis zum Bahnhof!
Dann schon dich mal noch eine Weile, auf dass wir bald wieder gemeinsam den Wald rocken können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pfalzbube schrieb:


> War jemand diese Tage im Wald?



Ja 

Also, je nach Wedda wollte ich Fr., So. und Di. in den Wald..wo genau, wie genau (vermutlich mit dem Rad), wann genau und mit wem genau steht noch nicht fest


----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..eher zum hinterherfahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, so schnell bin ich auch jetzt wieder nicht, übrigends ich habe mittlerweile ein 16kg Rad mit Schaltung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (26. März 2013)

also ich war ja die tage unterwegs. scheis kalt. wie siehst am sa aus mit fahren ?


----------



## Florian.R (26. März 2013)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> War jemand diese Tage im Wald? Könnte morgen direkt vom Kundentermin nach Neustadt und dann eine Runde in den Wald. Oder ich nehm den Dackelschneider und mache ein wenig Bergtraining....



Also am Sonntag waren auf der Hohen Loog alle Wege trocken und super zu fahren...


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2013)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> 20?? Was hattest Du?


Innenmeniskusriss. OP war am Mittwoch. Seit gestern darf/soll ich das Knie etwas mehr, aber ohne Belastung, bewegen. Wahrscheinlich könnte ich auch mehr, fühlt sich zumindest so an. Aber ich will da im Moment nix riskieren.



kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..so kämst ja noch nicht mal bis zum Bahnhof!
> Dann schon dich mal noch eine Weile, auf dass wir bald wieder gemeinsam den Wald rocken können


Bis zum Bahnhof könnte es reichen. In ein, zwei Tagen möchte ich auch mal auf ein echtes Rad im Freien 
Und Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie ich mich im Moment aufs Rocken freue!!! Bis das Wetter gut ist, bin ich dann wieder da 



rmfausi schrieb:


> Hey, so schnell bin ich auch jetzt wieder nicht, übrigends ich habe mittlerweile ein 16kg Rad mit Schaltung.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Feine Sache, das mit dem Schalten


----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Feine Sache, das mit dem Schalten



Hat alles seinen Reiz. Ich habe halt jetzt 19 Probleme mehr bei Radfahren. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Noch gute Besserung, habs irgendwie verpeilt.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. März 2013)

Danke, wird schon.
Gestern waren's 30 Minuten bei bis zu 70Watt und heute Freiluftradeln. Knapp 10km Radweg in einer knappen Stunde. Das rockt


----------



## kraft_werk (28. März 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Danke, wird schon.
> Gestern waren's 30 Minuten bei bis zu 70Watt und heute Freiluftradeln. Knapp 10km Radweg in einer knappen Stunde. Das rockt



 ...es geht voran!
_Aber nich übertreiben, gell!_


----------



## Florian.R (29. März 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> also ich war ja die tage unterwegs. scheis kalt. wie siehst am sa aus mit fahren ?



kann leider noch nichts sicher sagen, hab mich irgendwie schon wieder erkältet... Aber Montag werde ich definitiv fit für eine lange Tour sein. Wie siehts da aus?
Gruß Flo


----------



## steffenbecki (29. März 2013)

Ja Montag wäre gut. Noch jemand? Wie sieht es denn mit Speedy Gonzales aus, also A.G.


----------



## kRoNiC (29. März 2013)

Wo wollt ihr denn lang?


----------



## Gebhardan (29. März 2013)

Ich checke derweil mal die Trails im frühlingshaften Mallorca  Sonnenbrand inclusive...
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (29. März 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ich checke derweil mal die Trails im frühlingshaften Mallorca  Sonnenbrand inclusive...
> Frohe Ostern!



Moah, du Sau 
Dann viel Spass beim Trailsuchen, und frohe Ostern!

..auch an den Rest hier: Frohe Ostern und viele, viele bunte Eier


----------



## Krete (30. März 2013)

So, ich melde mich dann auch mal in die Runde der REHA-Radler zurück 

Eine ganze Stunde mit dem kleinen schwarzen mit sagenhaften Anstiegen zweier Autobahnbrücken und einer Bahnhofsunterführung. Wau, ich bin begeistert 
In ein paar Wochen kann ich dann vielleicht auch wieder richtige Hügel hochfahren.


----------



## Florian.R (31. März 2013)

wie ist denn jetzt der Stand wegen morgen? Ich habe heute mal getestet, eine kleinere Runde würde ich schaffen, bin halt etwas langsamer...
Wird wohl ziemlich voll sein im Wald :/ Ich hatte gedacht an Eckkopf und hinten runter Richtung Lambertskreuz, meint ihr da ist viel los?
Gruß Florian


----------



## kraft_werk (31. März 2013)

Hi!

..war zwar auf der anderen Seite unterwegs heute, aber im Bereich NW - Hellerütte war - zu meiner Verwunderung - garnix los.

Allerdings fraglich, ob das morgen auch so ist..
Morgen bin ich nicht dabei, da steht Regeneration auf dem Plan.
Ich geniesse allerdings den Luxus, am Dienstag frei zu haben, und wollte dann ´ne Runde in den Wald..


----------



## tommybgoode (1. April 2013)

Krete schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich dann auch mal in die Runde der REHA-Radler zurück
> 
> Eine ganze Stunde mit dem kleinen schwarzen mit sagenhaften Anstiegen zweier Autobahnbrücken und einer Bahnhofsunterführung. Wau, ich bin begeistert
> In ein paar Wochen kann ich dann vielleicht auch wieder richtige Hügel hochfahren.


Wenn du magst können wir ja mal eine gemütliche Reha-Runde machen. In einer guten Woche möchte ich mal in den Wald.


----------



## pfalzbube (1. April 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ..war zwar auf der anderen Seite unterwegs heute, aber im Bereich NW - Hellerütte war - zu meiner Verwunderung - garnix los.
> 
> ...



ich war gestern mittag entgegen meiner normalen Einstellung im Wald, Neustadt auf Hohe Loog, Hahnenschritt und dann runter ins Klausental, da war schon ne Menge los. Habe aber wie immer früh gebremst und frohe Ostern gewünscht und dann geht das auch ohne Konflikte.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. April 2013)

So,

Wettet gut. Also ich fahre heute, allerdings erst gegeen 2 h rum. Irgendwie hoohe loog oder so, da dort meine familie hin kommt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust?


----------



## rmfausi (1. April 2013)

Gabs gestern zu viel Liköreier?   Viel Spass im Wald heute bei bestem Sonnenschein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sturm8406 (2. April 2013)

Hi,
hat jemand von euch vor am Sonntag zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (4. April 2013)

Jo Servus,

wie siehts denn aus am Samstag ? Wer fährt denn ?


----------



## Sturm8406 (4. April 2013)

Am Sonntag gibts schöneres Wetter ;-)


----------



## kraft_werk (4. April 2013)

Ahja, Samstach oder Sonntach, das ist hier die Frage..

Isch tät ja Sams- und Sonntachs fahrn 

Samstag aber nur ´ne kleine, gemütliche Runde, eher so um die Mittagszeit. Sonntag dann ´ne normale Tour! Irgendwo muss die Power für den Gäsbock ja herkommen


----------



## steffenbecki (5. April 2013)

na samstag wäre doch cool. wo  lang und wann .? ach ja wegen dem wetter, es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, sondern nur unpassende kleidung. oder?


----------



## Florian.R (5. April 2013)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibts schöneres Wetter ;-)


Hi Markus,

wann und wie lange willst du denn fahren? Ich wollte am Sonntag auch fahren, aber eher so 2-3 Stunden... Wenn du willst können wir uns gerne zusammenschließen?

Gruß Florian


----------



## Florian.R (5. April 2013)

Krete schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich dann auch mal in die Runde der REHA-Radler zurück
> 
> Eine ganze Stunde mit dem kleinen schwarzen mit sagenhaften Anstiegen zweier Autobahnbrücken und einer Bahnhofsunterführung. Wau, ich bin begeistert
> In ein paar Wochen kann ich dann vielleicht auch wieder richtige Hügel hochfahren.


Hey Kathrin,

herzlich willkommen zurück in der Runde der alters- und gesundheitsbedingt verfallenden Biker Speyer... Könnte man zumindest meinen, wenn man unseren Thread so liest *g
Wann wechselst du denn von der Autobahn wieder in den Wald? 

Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (5. April 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> na samstag wäre doch cool. wo  lang und wann .?



Joa, würd vorschlagen, ab NW über die Hellerhütte, und je nach Laune und Wedda wieder zurück.
Treffpunkt 1230 am HBF in NW..?!



steffenbecki schrieb:


> es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, sondern  nur unpassende kleidung. oder?





Trotzdem wollen wir doch hoffen, dass es einigermassen trocken bleibt


----------



## Sturm8406 (5. April 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> wann und wie lange willst du denn fahren? Ich wollte am Sonntag auch fahren, aber eher so 2-3 Stunden... Wenn du willst können wir uns gerne zusammenschließen?
> 
> Gruß Florian



Hi Florian,
Das hört sich gut an! Bei mir würde es Sonntag Nachmittag am besten passen! Was meinst du?


----------



## steffenbecki (5. April 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Joa, würd vorschlagen, ab NW über die Hellerhütte, und je nach Laune und Wedda wieder zurück.
> Treffpunkt 1230 am HBF in NW..?!
> 
> 
> ...



jo hört sich jut an.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. April 2013)

moin moin,

ich muss für heute leider passen. hab magen-darm geschichte. von daher wäre ne tour heute eher ungünstig. Euch viel spass und hoffentlich keinen regen


----------



## Sturm8406 (6. April 2013)

Hi dann mal gut Besserung!
 Wie siehts aus mit morgen?


----------



## Florian.R (6. April 2013)

oh mist, ich krieg das morgen zeitlich doch nicht hin, hab einen wichtigen Termin vergessen... Sorry!


----------



## coffer (6. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

kann man den eigentlich wieder mit dem Zug von 
Schifferstadt aus nach Neustadt fahren?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kraft_werk (6. April 2013)

coffer schrieb:


> ..kann man den eigentlich wieder mit dem Zug von Schifferstadt aus nach Neustadt fahren?



Nö, das geht noch nicht. Die schaffen ja ewig nix an der Baustelle 
Von Schifferstadt aus könntest aber nach Böhl an den BHF rollen, dort fahren die Züge normal.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..hab magen-darm geschichte..


:kotz:

Oh, dann mal gute Besserung! 
Wetter war nicht das beste, aber durchweg von oben trocken, bei ~2°C 



Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit morgen?



Also ich bin morgen unterwegs. Mein Plan war, an einer Route zu Arbeiten, um etwas mehr flow rauszuholen  ..im Bereich Eckkopf..
Wenn du möchtest, kannst du gerne mitfahren. Starten wollte ich in Wachenheim, dann über 3 Buckel rüber nach NW..


----------



## Sturm8406 (6. April 2013)

Hi da würde ich gerne mitfahren! Wann willst du denn los und wo können wir uns treffen! Ich habe auch momentan einen Fahrradständer, da wäre noch Platz für ein Rad drauf, falls du oder sonst wer noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit braucht! Hier mal meine Handynummer : 015146619111


----------



## kraft_werk (6. April 2013)

Ich fahre von LU-Rheingönheim mit der S-Bahn um 1108 los, steige in NW Böbig um (Abfahrt um 1133), und bin dann laut Plan um 1146 in Wachenheim am BHF.
Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst (Speyer?), würde ich das Parken in Böbig empfehlen. Allerdings brauchst du dann auch - wenn nicht schon vorhanden - ein Ticket für die Fahrt von Böbig nach Wachenheim, und später von NW HBF nach Böbig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturm8406 (6. April 2013)

Alles klar ich steig dann um 1133 in BÃ¶big zu! Einen schÃ¶nen Abend noch und bis dann! î


----------



## kraft_werk (7. April 2013)

Super, dann bis später!

..und nimm etwas Kleingeld mit, falls wir noch Einkehren wollen


----------



## coffer (9. April 2013)

.


----------



## kraft_werk (18. April 2013)

Hi!

Bin für Samstag leider raus, wollte aber dafür am Sonntach ´ne Runde im heimischen Wald drehen. Wann, wo, wohin, wie lang, und ob überhaupt (wenn´s nicht regnet, sicher), steht noch offen  

Dem Rest viel Spass in HD! ..und macht euch nicht die Knie kaputt


----------



## tommybgoode (19. April 2013)

Einigen ist ja schon klar was am Samstag geht, aber noch mal für alle:

 Samstag, 20.4. (morgen 
ist Tour nach HD. Ich möchte über einige Umwege auf
den Königsstuhl und dort die Trails ein wenig erkunden.
Abfahrt um 10:00 am Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest.
Da die Bahn kein Ticket 24 Plus mehr hat, müsste ich
Bescheid wissen, wer auf dem gemeinsamen Ticket mitfahren möchte.
Fahrtkostenbeteiligung ist dann 4.

Wer die Wahl hat: Ich würde vielleicht eher das dicke Rädchen nehmen.
Wer möchte kann morgen auch Airtime haben. Ich werde mich da
Knie-bedingt aber sehr zurück halten.
Hinten fest geht aber natürlich auch.

Falls einer der Einheimischen mit möchte und ein bisschen
guiden möchte, gerne 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (19. April 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Einigen ist ja schon klar was am Samstag geht, aber noch mal für alle:
> 
> Samstag, 20.4. (morgen
> ist Tour nach HD. Ich möchte über einige Umwege auf
> ...



na da bin ich dabei. bis morsche


----------



## Sturm8406 (19. April 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (19. April 2013)

Ihr braucht beide ein Ticket, oder?


----------



## Sturm8406 (19. April 2013)

Jup ich ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (19. April 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ihr braucht beide ein Ticket, oder?


ja


----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2013)

Bin krank , sonst gerne. Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (19. April 2013)

Gefühlt lautet so jeder zweite Eintrag im Forum in letzter Zeit. Trotzdem: Gute Besserung


----------



## han (20. April 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> Bin für samstag leider raus, wollte aber dafür am sonntach ´ne runde im heimischen wald drehen. Wann, wo, wohin, wie lang, und ob überhaupt (wenn´s nicht regnet, sicher), steht noch offen
> 
> dem rest viel spass in hd! ..und macht euch nicht die knie kaputt



wenn du weiß wann und wo..wenn es nicht regnet...wäre ich dabei


----------



## kraft_werk (21. April 2013)

han schrieb:


> wenn du weiß wann und wo..wenn es nicht regnet...wäre ich dabei



Hi! Sorry, hat sich eben erst entschieden, ob gefahren wird, oder nicht. Aber für kurzentschlossene..:

Tour ab Wachenheim, über Eckkopf, Stabenberg, Weinbiet nach NW. Etwa 30/1000. Kurze Einkehr am Weinbiet geplant. Tempo: gemütlich hoch, flott runter 
Start um 1145 in Wachenheim am BHF.
Mit-dem-Auto-kommer könnten in NW-Böbig parken, und 1133 in die Bahn Richtung DÜW zusteigen. Tickets müssten selbst gekauft werden.


----------



## kraft_werk (21. April 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bin krank , sonst gerne. Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht..

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. April 2013)

Hey, ich war noch nicht und wollte auch nicht!!! 

Trotzdem Danke. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (23. April 2013)

ENDLICH fährt der Zug nach NW wieder. Naja, also ab Freitag. Also, zumindest laut bahn.de. Hoffen wir mal, dass das klappt.
Zur Feier gibt's eine

Sonntags-Tour nach Neustadt und Umgebung
Abfahrt wie üblich 10:00 in Speyer, Bahnhof Nordwest
Wer auf das Gemeinschaftsticket mitfahren möchte, muss sich vorher melden.
Die genaue Tour überlege ich mir noch, aber ich tendiere Richtung Deidesheim/Lambrecht. Mal schauen.


----------



## Florian.R (24. April 2013)

Hey,

Sonntag wäre ja auch die DIMB-Tour um die Kalmit. Bin mir aber generell noch nicht sicher, da ist ja das Andergasser Fest... Ob sich das mit 10 Uhr verträgt? 

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (24. April 2013)

Für Dich 10:30


----------



## steffenbecki (24. April 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Sonntag wäre ja auch die DIMB-Tour um die Kalmit. Bin mir aber generell noch nicht sicher, da ist ja das Andergasser Fest... Ob sich das mit 10 Uhr verträgt?
> 
> Gruß Florian




ai ai ai,

der jüngste im bunde und kommt dann morgens net rau, ich glaubs ja wohl net. is ja lustig. aber net in den dol. ab dem 2. tag mit kopfweh im bett bleiben.


----------



## kraft_werk (25. April 2013)

Soo, das Fratzenbuch hat dich geoutet. Abstreiten zwecklos. Du wurdest beim altern erwischt..

Happy Bday Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (25. April 2013)

Schön, dass es auch andere trifft  Alles Gute!

Gibt's schon Stimmen für Sonntag?


----------



## kraft_werk (25. April 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Stimmen für Sonntag?



..wird da gesungen? 

Dabei! ..wenn ich schon den Luxus geniesse, den Heimatbahnhof nutzen zu dürfen


----------



## Sturm8406 (26. April 2013)

Bin leider draußen :-(


----------



## Florian.R (26. April 2013)

danke erstmal für die Glückwünsche 

also bei mir das höchstwahrscheinlich echt nix am Sonntag... Eventuell würde ich mich dann aber spontan anschließen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (27. April 2013)

..wird sicher lustig morgen, da ja schon wieder Schnee/Schneeregen auf dem Weinbiet fällt


----------



## tommybgoode (27. April 2013)

Laut Webcam hat's dort momentan noch +4°C. Das ist für den Frühling ja eigentlich noch recht gut. Und regnen solls morgen auch quasi nicht. Passt also


----------



## kraft_werk (27. April 2013)

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen!
Ich seh grad, dass die Fahrzeiten sich wohl geändert haben..

Ab Limburgerhof gehts erst um 1038 bzw ab Schifferstadt erst ab 1041 in Richtung NW weiter..?!


----------



## tommybgoode (27. April 2013)

Bin grade am überlegen wo wir lang sollen.
Andreas fährt mit und für ihn wäre evtl. südlich von NW besser, damit er direkt
heim kommt...


----------



## kraft_werk (28. April 2013)

..hätte da ´ne feine Runde von Lambrecht - Heidenbrunnertal - Kaltenbrunnertal - Hellerhütte - Totenkopf - Kalmit - Loog - NW anzubieten. 32/1000

Ich nehme auch mal an, dass wir dann um 1038 bzw 1041 fahren?!


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2013)

Können wir morgen früh noch überlegen. Habe auch gerade was zusammengeklickt. Mit ein paar Stellen, die noch so halb experimentell sind.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Hab gerade noch mal nach dem Zug geschaut, weil Du so komische Zeiten geschrieben hast.
Ich könnte wetten, dass vor sehr kurzer Zeit der Zug um 10:04 noch in der Auskunft drin stand. Jetzt gibt es nur noch den um halb 10 oder halb 11!!!
Die Bahn nervt mich langsam echt richtig!
Was ist Dir lieber? Wäre dann in NW um kurz vor 10 oder 11


----------



## kraft_werk (28. April 2013)

Also, experimentelles Radfahrn um kurz vor 10, nach mysteriösem verschwinden der 10-Uhr-Bahn..
Klingt vielversprechend!


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2013)

So, nach etwas klassischer Kommunikation:

Wir fahren umm 9:27 in Speyer Nordwest los.
Wer in NW dazu möchte: 9:56 am HBf.

Florian, wir könnten sogar über den Nollenkopf fahren.
Dann müsstest Du quasi nur um kurz nach 10 vor die Haustür.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2013)

Hi,

für Samstag gibt's sicher eine Änderung, die Frage ist nur welche.

Der Zug um 10 fährt erst wieder mitte Juni, laut VRN-Mitarbeiterin.
Von daher werden die Touren bis dahin eher eine halbe Stunde früher starten.
Diesen Samstag gäbe es aber auch noch eine andere Alternative:
Florian fährt nach Beerfelden, das juckt mich natürlich auch 
Aber ich habe kein Auto.

Die Frage ist nun also:
Wer wäre denn bei einer Tour im Pfälzer Wald dabei, wer wäre für Beerfelden (und hat vielleicht ein Auto)?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturm8406 (1. Mai 2013)

Hi, wenn wir wieder pünktlich zurück wären, würde ich bei der Pfälzer Wald Tour mitfahren !


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Mai 2013)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn wir wieder pünktlich zurück wären, würde ich bei der Pfälzer Wald Tour mitfahren !




also sagen wir mal so. auto wäre kein thema. allerdings halt nur für 2 räder. da weder träger oben noch hinten vorhanden.
beerfelden würde mich ja auch interessieren. allerdings da wieder da problem, dass ich weder helm noch protektoren für den torso habe.
bin die woche nochmals in hd gefahren und dort mal diverse trails runter. da muss ich sagen, dass ich mittlerweile alles normale so fahre, dass ich gut runterkomme. zumindest falle ich nicht auf die schnautze. was allerdings gar net geht sind die weiteren sprünge. da mach ich mir in die hose. also wäre das mal was an dem ich arbeiten könnte. die richtigen abfahrten gehen sowieso nicht, weder vom rad her noch traue ich mir das momentan zu. muss ja sagen die downhillstrecke in hd is ja teilweise schon lustig. und wenn die angst noch mitfährt oder das vertrauen fehlt sollte man es lassen bzw langsam anfangen. 
also fals jemand protektoren hat kein thema. kann man dort auch ausleihen is mir auch klar. was mit dem thema stromberg oder so ?ich glaube das ist wenn man sich dem thema downhill bissl nähern will für den anfang besser ?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2013)

Gut, zeitlich ist es für mich eigentlich auch vernünftiger. Ich würd halt nur so gerne 

Da die Züge im Moment am WE ja nur stündlich fahren, macht das dann eigentlich nur so Sinn:
 Abfahrt am Samstag in Speyer Nordwest um 9:27
Zurück sind wir dann kurz vor drei
Wer auf dem Ticket mitfahren möchte, muss sich vorher melden.
Nehmt zwei, drei Müsliriegel, Stullen oder was auch immer mit. Hüttenpausen werden kurz oder nicht vorhanden sein.
Dafür wird die Tour aber sicher fein 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Gebhardan (1. Mai 2013)

Hi, zeitlich würde mir das ebenfalls passen...und Lust hätte ich natürlich auch!

Ich fahre aber nur mit, wenn es ausnahmsweise mal nicht regnet


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2013)

Ich geb mein bestes


----------



## Gebhardan (3. Mai 2013)

Es regnet ohne Unterlass... streng dich mal etwas an! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (3. Mai 2013)

falls die tour morgen started ich fahre mit


----------



## Sturm8406 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2013)

Was heißt "Falls"?
Morgen ist Top-Wetter. Gemeldet sind 1mm Niederschlag. Das ist quasi nichts.
Bis morgen früh regnets halt noch. Dann staubt das Rad nicht so zu beim Fahren.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Mai 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was heißt "Falls"?
> Morgen ist Top-Wetter. Gemeldet sind 1mm Niederschlag. Das ist quasi nichts.
> Bis morgen früh regnets halt noch. Dann staubt das Rad nicht so zu beim Fahren.




alles eine frage der sichtweise. na wie siehts aus ? das wsr mehr als 1mm und regnet immer noch wie sau


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Mai 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> alles eine frage der sichtweise. na wie siehts aus ? das wsr mehr als 1mm und regnet immer noch wie sau



wenn ich aufs wetterradar schaue bleibt das auch so


----------



## Gebhardan (4. Mai 2013)

Land unter! Zurück ins Bett...viel Spaß!


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Mai 2013)

Wenn jemand am Bahnhof ist, fahre ich. Das Wetter wird nachher auch besser. Und im Wald ist das meistens auch nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Mai 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Land unter! Zurück ins Bett...viel Spaß!


junger mann, da ham se was verpasst heute. ausgesehen wie die sau aber gut wars irgendwie roch


----------



## Sturm8406 (4. Mai 2013)

War super heute! Habe erst mal alles eingeweicht!


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Mai 2013)

Ja, war fein. Und ich hatte Recht. Das Wetter wurde besser. Sogar kurz bevor die Tour zu Ende war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (7. Mai 2013)

Hey!

Wie issn de Plan fä de Samschdach? ..wann solle mern los? Geh mer noch friehschdigge? 


> _Zeitplan - Samstag, 11. Mai 2013_​
> 
> _ab 07:00 Uhr - Frühstück in der Sporthalle der Regionalen Schule_
> _ab 07:30 Uhr - Ausgabe der Startnummern_
> ...


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

eigentlich gibt's nur eine sinnvolle Zugwahl:

8:04 Speyer Nordwest, Schifferstadt 8:10, Lambrecht 8:37

Davor ist ist unmenschlich und nicht nötig, danach zu zu knapp.
Hoffen wir, dass das so klappt. Mich wundert etwas, dass die Züge nun laut
DB-Seite am Samstag halbstündlich fahren. Laut VRN-Auskunft, mit der ich
mal telefoniert hatte, sollte das erst Anfang/Mitte Juni wieder so sein.
Naja, wird schon funktionieren.

Bis morgen


----------



## Gebhardan (10. Mai 2013)

Ob ich mich da wirklich auf die DB verlassen soll? 
Oder doch lieber mit dem Auto hin?

Mal sehen, wahrscheinlich stehe ich auch an der Haltestelle..
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon!


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

Auto ist eigentlich Unsinn dafür. Ich müsste wegen dem Ticket schon wissen, ob Du mitfährst oder nicht.


----------



## Gebhardan (10. Mai 2013)

OK, überredet, bin dabei!


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich gibt's nur eine sinnvolle Zugwahl:
> 
> 8:04 Speyer Nordwest, _Schifferstadt 8:15_, Lambrecht 8:37



Suuper, dann bis morsche im zug


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Zugnutzung 
Das spart (Park)Platz.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, wenn jemand Danke in Bezug auf morgen sagen muss, dann eher wir!!!!!!


----------



## Bapef (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage, 
ich hab hier im Forum gesehen dass ihr schon seit 2 Jahren immer Samstags euch am Bahnhof in Speyer trefft um Mtb zu fahren. 
Ich  bin neu in diesem Sport und wollte nur mal anfragen ob ihr noch andere  Leute mitnehmt auf eure Touren und ob es möglich wäre vielleicht auch  mal bei euch mit zufahren? 
Nehmt ihr überhaupt noch Anfänger mit auf?


Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

Aber klar doch. Ja nach Vorerfahrung und körperlicher Fitness macht evtl. eine Einsteigertour, die ich von Zeit zu Zeit anbiete, Sinn.
Am besten schaust Du Dir die Infos auf der HP des Vereins an, von dem aus
die Touren laufen: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich da noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern muss, aber im Prinzip ist das so richtig was dort steht. Aber die Wintersaison ist natürlich vorbei.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Mai 2013)

so erst mal viel spass euch morgen bei der tour und dann hätte ich da noch 2 angebote. also falls jemand von euch entweder selbst ein 2.rad braucht oder jemanden kennt der eines braucht. hätte da 2 im angebot.

1. trek superfly al pro, rh 48 eher tourenbike. modell 2012. preis mal vhb.

oder aber

2. cube fritzz pro 2012, rh 48,  preis würde ich sagen um die 1500 euro.

also gerne melden oder mal umhören. ich konnt net wiederstehen heute bei stadlerum hab mir ein superenduro zugelegt. preis war einfach zu verlockend und das teil ist dann auch eindeutig für parks geeignet.

also viel spass dann


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..ich konnt net wiederstehen heute bei stadlerum hab mir ein superenduro zugelegt. preis war einfach zu verlockend und das teil ist dann auch eindeutig für parks geeignet..



Mehr Details! Bilder!


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

Krass, ab dem fünften Bike in einem Jahr würde ich glaube ich echt Ärger bekommen zu Hause


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2013)

Stadler? Kauft man da Räder?
Mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare ....


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

Tja, für fünf Räder hätte man auch ein Nicolai bekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Stadler? Kauft man da Räder?
> Mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare ....



..mit Recht! War da ende Februar mal mit ´nem Kollegen. Haben eigentlich nur nach ´nem Kinderrad geschaut, aber was da sonst so vorhanden war..   :kotz:



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tja, für fünf Räder hätte man auch ein Nicolai bekommen ;-)



Ist allerdings auch wahr!


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Mai 2013)

so war ja klar die kritik hier. also mal zum ersten. klar hätte ich gleich gewusst auf was es ankommt, wären es auch nicht 3 geworden. zum 2. bei dem nachlass auch da. warum nicht? und 3. bitte warum für einen rahmen soviel zahlen wenn der typ, der draufsitzt net damit fahren kann? ich stell mal die these auf, dass ein sehr guter fahrer auf nem schlechten bike jedem wegfährt, der auf nem nicolai, oder wie der ganze überteuerte mist da heist, sitzt. oder seh ich das falsch ? da legt man viel zu viel wert drauf. das ist doch kein anlageobjekt, sondern nur ein rad. also bitte.


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Mai 2013)

und es waren nur 4. so


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2013)

1. Niemals rechtfertigen.
2. Nix im Forum ernst nehmen


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Mai 2013)

Niemals rechtfertigen, niemals ! 

OOps, zu spät


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Niemals rechtfertigen, niemals !
> 
> OOps, zu spät





..und es gab immer noch keine Details. 

Was isses denn jetzt für eins?
(Ja, auch in´nem Schei$$laden kann es mal was nettes geben)


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Mai 2013)

jajaja,

habt ja recht. also viel spass dann heute.

na diesmal was von scott. lt 30


----------



## Florian.R (11. Mai 2013)

Also an alle, die hier so mitlesen, ohne uns persönlich zu kennen und gerade vielleicht überlegen, ob sie jemals mit ihren Hardtails ohne BlingBling mitfahren können... Wir sind eine Truppe, bei der es gerade nicht darauf ankommt, was auf dem Rahmen steht, ob die Hosenfarbe zum Rad passt und ob man die Bedeutung von SSP-GBB-KSSP kennt! (was heißt das letzte eigentlich?)

Mal eine kurze Liste von Rädern mit denen Leute bei uns Spaß hatten/haben:
-Hardtail mit HS33
-HighEndSuperenduro ohne Bremsen/Hinterbau D)
-uraltes Fritzz mit meterhohem Tretlager (hat seit gestern einen kurzen Vorbau!)
 usw...

Also wer Bock hat, die Kondition mitbringt und sein Rad aus 30 cm auf den Boden fallen lassen kann ohne dass Teile abfallen wird bei uns (wahrscheinlich) nicht gemobbt... naja, also nicht mehr als alle anderen auch 
Bring das Rad beim nächsten Mal mal mit Steffen, bin gespannt...


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Mai 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..lt 30..



Schickes Teil! 



Florian.R schrieb:


> Also an alle, die hier so mitlesen, ohne uns  persönlich zu kennen und gerade vielleicht überlegen, ob sie jemals mit  ihren Hardtails ohne BlingBling mitfahren können... Wir sind eine  Truppe, bei der es gerade nicht darauf ankommt, was auf dem Rahmen  steht, ob die Hosenfarbe zum Rad passt und ob man die Bedeutung von  SSP-GBB-KSSP kennt! (was heißt das letzte eigentlich?)



..sonst immer voll am abhetzen über die Badeanzugtragenden-Baumarktradfahrer.. 

Ne, Spass beiseite, Florian hat natürlich Recht! Mitfahren darf jeder, der Spass am Biken hat und mit seinem Material (welches auch immer das sein mag) zurechtkommt! 

..gegen eine kleine Sonderzahlung vor, während und nach der Tour, wird auch nicht gelästert


----------



## Gebhardan (12. Mai 2013)

Hey, auf der Homepage ist ja immer noch Wintersaison...ganz offensichtlich stimmt das aber nicht mehr und ist jetzt nahtlos übergegangen in die Regenzeit 
Wie sieht es mit den Terminen dort aus? Stimmen die so?
Nächsten Sonntag wäre für mich Stromberg prima - der 1. Juni ist noch alles andere als sicher.

Der Gäsbock gestern war total spaßig! Ich reserviere hiermit gleich mal meine Startnummer für 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. Mai 2013)

Wintersaison? Seh ich nichts von ;-)
Ist mir gerade gestern oder vorgestern aufgefallen. Hab's jetzt geändert.

Die Termine sind noch vorläufig. Habe ich jetzt auch so dazu geschrieben. Stromberg am nächsten Sonntag habe ich wegen des Wetters für nicht so ideal gehalten. Wetter.com meldet für nächsten Sonntag 33mm Niederschlag. Das ist eine mittlere Sintflut. Wenn das nur ansatzweise stimmt, ist Stromberg zu. Für Samstag ist es auch nicht toll gemeldet, aber immerhin besser.
Statt 1. Juni müsste aber auch der 2. Juni gehen, wenn das besser ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Mai 2013)

na das is ja spassig. wollt grad fragen, je nach wetter, ob jemand am mittwoch frei hat und evtl. mit nach stromberg fahren will.


----------



## Gebhardan (13. Mai 2013)

Schön wärs, aber das Wetter ist ja nicht so richtig nach Bikepark...
Es scheint ja gar nicht mehr aufhören wollen zu regnen 

Daher ist ein späterer Termin für Stromberg sicher sinnvoll!
Vielleicht steht das dann auch wieder rechtzeitig im LEO und vielleicht liest das dann auch wieder ein interessierter Biker und ...sowas soll es ja geben 

Eine relativ spontane Termingestaltung hat durchaus Vorteile... nur für die Freizeitgestaltung mit der Familie ist das dann manchmal etwas schwierig.

Beste Grüße, André


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> ... nur für die Freizeitgestaltung mit der Familie ist das dann manchmal etwas schwierig.



Genau, deshalb plane ich gerade mal längerfristig


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo allerseits 


Dieses mal gibt es von mir  eine ganze Menge an Terminen. Prinzipiell kann sich da noch das eine  oder andere ändern, aber einige Termine stehen durch verschiedene  Randbedingungen relativ fest. Also kann ich euch schon mal einiges  ankündigen. Das meiste davon aber wie gesagt noch unter Vorbehalt.


18. Mai, 16:00 (Samstag): Wir fahren endlich mal wieder  zum Weingut Wolf nach Edesheim. Da ich einen Tisch reservieren muss,  müsste ich wissen wer kommen möchte. Auch wenn der/diejenige schon eine  Fahrkarte hat. Das Wetter könnte dieses Wochenende mal wieder suboptimal  werden. Wer mit will, sollte also vielleicht auch etwas zum Wechseln  mitnehmen, damit man nicht vollkommen verschlammt da sitzt.


25. Mai, 10:00 (Samstag): Eine "normale" Tour im Pfälzer  Wald. Allerdings gibt es in den nächsten Wochen gar nicht so viele  normale Touren. Das macht sie dann wieder zu etwas besonderem  Ziel  ist noch offen. Wiederankunft in Speyer ca. 15:00 - 15:30


1. Juni, 9:00 (Samstag): Flowtrail Stromberg. Für alle,  die noch nicht da waren: Das ist kein Bikepark, sondern einfach ein sehr  schön angelegter Trail. Wenn man möchte, kann man da auch springen  etc., muss man aber nicht. Von daher ist der Flowtrail sogar in gewissem  Sinn Einsteiger-tauglich. Dort finden z.B. auch immer wieder  Techniktrainings für Einsteiger statt. Wiederankunft in Speyer ca. 17:00


8. Juni, 10:00 (Samstag): Eine "normale" Tour. Ziel noch offen. Wiederankunft in Speyer ca. 15:00


16.  Juni, 10:00 (Sonntag): Einsteigertour. Für alle, die neugierig sind,  länger pausiert haben etc. Weniger Höhenmeter, eher leichte, aber  trotzdem schöne Trails. Tempo auch gemütlich. Wiederankunft in Speyer  ca. 15:00


22. Juni, 15:00 (Samstag): Lange Bikenacht Beerfelden. Der Bikepark Beerfelden hat bis 22:00 offen. Das wird genutzt 


29.  Juni, ca. 20:00 (Samstag): From Dusk Till Dawn. Wir fahren in den  Sonnenuntergang und durch die Nacht. Nach diversen Pausen genießen wir  den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Bike  Die genaue Route ist noch offen.  Möglicherweise geht es mit diversen Schlenkern von KL nach NW.


Wie ihr seht, ist also einiges los in nächster Zeit. Ich freu mich wie Nachbars Lumpi 


Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Mai 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits







tommybgoode schrieb:


> 18. Mai, 16:00 (Samstag): Wir fahren endlich mal wieder  zum Weingut  Wolf nach Edesheim. Da ich einen Tisch reservieren muss,  müsste ich  wissen wer kommen möchte. Auch wenn der/diejenige schon eine  Fahrkarte  hat. Das Wetter könnte dieses Wochenende mal wieder suboptimal  werden.  Wer mit will, sollte also vielleicht auch etwas zum Wechseln  mitnehmen,  damit man nicht vollkommen verschlammt da sitzt.



Dabei  ..und Regen wird total überbewertet!



tommybgoode schrieb:


> 1. Juni, 9:00 (Samstag): Flowtrail Stromberg.



Yeah! 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> 22. Juni, 15:00 (Samstag): Lange Bikenacht Beerfelden. Der Bikepark Beerfelden hat bis 22:00 offen. Das wird genutzt



..nochmal Yeah!!!  



tommybgoode schrieb:


> 29.  Juni, ca. 20:00 (Samstag): From Dusk Till Dawn. Wir fahren in den   Sonnenuntergang und durch die Nacht. Nach diversen Pausen genießen wir   den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Bike  Die genaue Route ist noch offen.   Möglicherweise geht es mit diversen Schlenkern von KL nach NW.



..ick freu mir    

Aber die Eier lassen wir diesmal zuhaus..?!


----------



## Florian.R (15. Mai 2013)

also Eier kann man in Beerfelden auf jeden Fall brauchen!

Besteht am Samstag eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, direkt am Vergnügen teilzunehmen ohne vorheriges Schwitzen?  
Hab da einen kleinen Terminkonflikt...

Aber Programm ist Topp!

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2013)

Klar, was Schwangere und Ex-Schwangere dürfen, darfst Du auch.


----------



## kraft_werk (17. Mai 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> also Eier kann man in Beerfelden auf jeden Fall brauchen!



..nach Beerfelden werden die auch mitgenommen, nur zum Nightride nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (17. Mai 2013)

ok, dann bin ich morgen beim zweiten Teil auf jeden Fall dabei, bei der Tour weiß ich noch nicht genau.
bis morgen!


----------



## Gebhardan (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen ist gutes Wetter... da bin ich natürlich dabei! 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Likörchen 

(und Eier hab ich natürlich auch immer mit...)


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Mai 2013)

moin moin wann soll den die tour am we startem ?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2013)

Samstag gibt's eine "normale" Tour
Also Abfahrt um 10:00 in Speyer, zurück gegen 15:00 oder 15:30

Dieses mal geht es von Weidenthal nach NW, Pause wahrscheinlich Hellerhütte. Je nachdem wie es zeitlich so läuft. Hütten gibt's da ja genug.

Wer aufs Ticket mit will, muss sich wie gehabt vorher melden.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (23. Mai 2013)

Bin raus. Es soll ja kalt sein und ich hab mir letzte Woche bei der Tour schon einen Fingernagel eingerissen... Das reicht fürs erste!


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Mai 2013)

so,

kann morgen erst später los. wenn ihr mir sagt wo ihr mittag macht und ca wann komm ich dahin und fahr dann mit euch weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2013)

Na, dann radel einfach mal Richtung Hellerhütte und dann telefonieren wir. Wird dann schon irgendwie passen. Ich schätze mal ganz grob so um halb eins, eins an der Hellerhütte.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Bin raus. Es soll ja kalt sein und ich hab mir letzte Woche bei der Tour schon einen Fingernagel eingerissen... Das reicht fürs erste!



Heul net rum. Ich bring mein Maniküre Set mit und dann machen wir Dir an der Hellerhütte die Nägel schön.


----------



## Gebhardan (24. Mai 2013)

Der Schönwetter-Biker ist noch skeptisch.
Wenn es nicht noch mal schlechter wird wie heute bin ich dabei.
Ich geb definitiv noch rechtzeitig Bescheid!


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Mai 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Der Schönwetter-Biker ist noch skeptisch.
> Wenn es nicht noch mal schlechter wird...





Florian.R schrieb:


> Bin raus. Es soll ja kalt sein und ich hab mir  letzte Woche bei der Tour schon einen Fingernagel eingerissen... Das  reicht fürs erste!





tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..ich bring mein Maniküre Set mit und dann  machen wir Dir an der Hellerhütte die Nägel schön..





Wer seid ihr, und was habt ihr mit der MTB-Gruppe Speyer gemacht


----------



## Gebhardan (24. Mai 2013)

Sie ist in die Jahre gekommen...

Und ich morgen dabei...

...außer...wie immer halt ;-)


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Mai 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Sie ist in die Jahre gekommen...
> 
> Und ich morgen dabei...
> 
> ...außer...wie immer halt ;-)




also bitte, wenn das jetzt net reicht weis ich auch nicht . ja ab 40 ne aufpassen auf die knochen.


----------



## Florian.R (25. Mai 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Heul net rum. Ich bring mein Maniküre Set mit und dann machen wir Dir an der Hellerhütte die Nägel schön.



ne, sorry, aber an meine Nägel lass ich nur Profis! Ich kann leider wirklich nicht, ist ein Terminproblem... Aber das Wetter sieht ja super aus, viel Spaß!


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Mai 2013)

hi,

hat jemand von euch lust auf dem sigma bike marathon dieses jahr mitzufahren ? hab da auch nicht vor wieder so auf die fresse zu fallen wie letztes we. oh mannnnn. schwein gehabt.


----------



## Biofipps (28. Mai 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hat jemand von euch lust auf dem sigma bike marathon dieses jahr mitzufahren ?


 zwar bin ich noch kein Marathon mitgefahren, aber reizen würds mich ja schon mal das auszuprobieren, Mitteldistanz klingt auch gut machbar für Hobbyfahrer


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Mai 2013)

so angemeldet mitteldistanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. Mai 2013)

Zum Sigma: Andreas ist auch gemeldet. Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig. Tendiere aber zu ja ... im Gegensatz zum ...

Flowtrail Stromberg am Samstag
Das wird wohl ins Wasser fallen 
Die Vorhersagen sind mal wieder grandios. Und auf der Webseite des Flowtrail steht auch schon, dass er ein paar Tage zu ist.
Also wenn nicht ein Wunder geschieht, wird das nix.

So langsam nervt das Wetter echt etwas. Ich fahre ja normal auch, wenn's mal regnet. Aber der PW-Boden ist so langsam auch echt am Ende. Und das will was heißen!


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Mai 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Flowtrail Stromberg am Samstag
> Das wird wohl ins Wasser fallen







Aber so wie´s aussieht, fällt 2013 komplett ins Wasser  :kotz:


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2013)

Ich war letzte Woche von Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Stromberg. Der Flowtrail braucht bei dieser Wetterlage echt Schonung. Mein Gott, was sind wir oft an den gesperrten Ein- und Ausgängen vorbei gefahren . War halt nicht. Mal abwarten, was die Saison noch bringt.


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2013)

Hi an alle, wollt ihr morgen evtl. ab Neustadt eine Tour fahren, ich hätte Interesse driwwe zu fahren. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Mai 2013)

Hab leider keine Zeit. Schade, das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Nur leichter Regen


----------



## Florian.R (29. Mai 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi an alle, wollt ihr morgen evtl. ab Neustadt eine Tour fahren, ich hätte Interesse driwwe zu fahren. Gruß rmfausi
> 
> 
> Happy Biking



Hi,

ich wäre dabei, allerdings wahrscheinlich eher später, so ab zwölf... Würde dir das passen? Und was bringst du denn für ein Rad mit?

Gruß Florian


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Florian,
ich kenne mich nicht besonders gut im Pfälzerwald aus, als Guide falle ich also schon mal durch. 
Heute hat sich kurzfristig noch was auf der Arbeit getan. Ich bin jetzt morgen mit ein paar Kollegen verabredet. Sorry, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet das sich noch jemand meldet. Ein anderes mal gerne wieder. 

Entweder habe ich ein CC/Marathon Rad oder ein Enduro, mein Hardtail ist noch nicht wieder fahrbereit, dazu fehlt mir auch etwas Kondition.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Mai 2013)

Ich musste ganz kurz überlegen wozu man fürs Hardtail besondere Kondition braucht


----------



## Gebhardan (29. Mai 2013)

Unwetterwarnung für NW:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...alz/neustadt-an-der-weinstrasse/MWRDENWX.html

Ich glaub, ich :kotz:

Ab Sonntag wirds angeblich besser. Ich würde So eine Tour fahren!

Gruß, André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2013)

Noch nicht sicher, aber ich denke am Sonntag wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## Florian.R (1. Juni 2013)

und? bist du dabei Tom?
Ich würde gerne morgen fahren, will jemand mit? Wege kenne ich ein paar 

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, bin dabei. Für wen soll ich ein Ticket mitholen?


----------



## Gebhardan (1. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr mit! 

Plane mal die üblichen 10 Uhr ein.


----------



## Florian.R (1. Juni 2013)

na dann bin ich einfach um halb elf am Bahnhof in NW, wie immer... Falls hier bis zehn keiner einen anderen Startpunkt schreibt 
bis morgen!


----------



## Gebhardan (2. Juni 2013)

Hey, war ne richtig coole Tour heute (wenn man von der Hetze beim Essen absieht) 
Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
Ich habe mich just ebenfalls für die Höllenberg-Trophy angemeldet 
Sigma bin ich noch unentschlossen.

Ich wünsche allen eine sonnige Woche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (2. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Jaja, ist kein Basar hier, aber falls jemand Bedarf an ein paar Trikots, Hosen oder anderem Kleinkram hat, einfach mal in meinem Bikemarkt vorbeischauen ;-)

Und ja, war echt ´ne schöne Tour heute! Sonne satt, schöne Trails, kaum Schlamm..


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter wird besser und der Flowtrail hat wieder offen. Das muss gefeiert werden! Und zwar mit einer Tour zum Flowtrail!

Also:
 Diesen Samstag keine normale Tour, sondern Flowtrail in Stromberg
Abfahrt ist um spätestens 15:00 bei mir. Auto habe ich. Bei zu vielen Leuten bräuchten wir halt noch ein Auto.
Treffpunkt ist dann also kurz vor drei, so dass wir um drei dann spätestens los fahren können. Viel früher kann ich leider nicht fahren. Aber wenn wir die Zeit von 16:00 (dort) bis 20:00 gut nutzen, hat man schon ein paar Abfahrten hinter sich.

Anschließend können wir überlegen, ob wir dort oder unterwegs noch irgendwo was essen.

Da man beim Flowtrail ja auch mal eine Runde aussetzen kann, ist das vielleicht auch etwas für Leute, die ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen habe 

Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Juni 2013)

servus,

geht net hab immer noch huddel mit meinem bein. jetzt mal was neues, drainage drin. suuuuuppppeeeerrr. 


wenn schon auf die fresse fliegen, dann aber richtig


----------



## kraft_werk (5. Juni 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..geht net hab immer noch huddel mit meinem bein. jetzt mal was neues, drainage drin..



War wohl doch heftiger als gedacht..?! Wieso hast´n da ne Drainage drin?
..und gute Besserung!!




tommybgoode schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag keine normale Tour, sondern Flowtrail in Stromberg
> 
> Also, wer ist dabei?



   

...beim nächsten mal dann..


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juni 2013)

danke erst mal. ja könnte man so sagen. war schom heftig. ja hat sich flüssigkeit unter der haut angesammelt und bevor die nicht weg is heilt das nicht richtig ab. ich denke da kommt vom vielen laufen in paris am we. letzte woche war alles i.o. und da war ich relativ gemütlich mit dem rennrad wieder unterwegs. nicht optimal der heilungsprozess. ansonsten schmerzt mir noch das handgelwnk usw. in zukunft nur noch mit vollvisir oder eben langsamer, also so, dass ich mit dem rad fahre und nicht ungekehrt. allerdungs war die stelle an der ich mich abgelegt habe eigentlich völlig umproblematisch. ich nehm an, dass mir beim bremsen das vorderrad auf dem schlamm weg gerutscht ist. k.a,


----------



## Gebhardan (5. Juni 2013)

Ich will mit nach Stromberg!!!


----------



## Florian.R (6. Juni 2013)

bin ebenfalls dabei


----------



## kraft_werk (7. Juni 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> ...
> 16.  Juni, 10:00 (Sonntag): Einsteigertour. Für alle, die neugierig sind,  länger pausiert haben etc. Weniger Höhenmeter, eher leichte, aber  trotzdem schöne Trails. Tempo auch gemütlich. Wiederankunft in Speyer  ca. 15:00
> ...



Soo, dann meld´ich mich mal an, vielleicht lern ich ja noch was 
Mein Dad kommt mit, um den Altersdurchschnitt noch etwas anzuheben.


----------



## kraft_werk (8. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Falls einer heute Nacht nicht schlafen kann oder will, und zufällig elektronische Musik mag..

Bei _Radio Rheinwelle_ läuft ab 23h die Technoküche, in der ich mit meinem langjährigen DJ-Kollegen Aki, wieder die Plattenteller rotieren lasse!
(Ja, wir spielen noch Vinyl, und nein, nicht diesen kommerziellen kram von Sunshine oder so..)


----------



## rmfausi (8. Juni 2013)

Danke kraft_werk, ich glaube heute Nacht schlafe ich gut, bin extra heute
einen Berg zusätzlich mit dem CT gefahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (9. Juni 2013)

Biofipps schrieb:


> zwar bin ich noch kein Marathon mitgefahren, aber reizen würds mich ja schon mal das auszuprobieren, Mitteldistanz klingt auch gut machbar für Hobbyfahrer



Lass Dir mal von jemandem hier einen Teil der Strecke zeigen damit Du siehst was auf Dich zukommt. Ich finde eine Runde schon exrem hart =Mitteldistanz. Bin schon viele Marathons gefahren, finde den Sigma aber wirklich einer der schwersten.


----------



## pfalzbube (9. Juni 2013)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Lass Dir mal von jemandem hier einen Teil der Strecke zeigen damit Du siehst was auf Dich zukommt. Ich finde eine Runde schon exrem hart =Mitteldistanz. Bin schon viele Marathons gefahren, finde den Sigma aber wirklich einer der schwersten.



Ach so, das Bild in meiner Signatur ist die Abfahrt ins Benjetal, da habe ich mehrere Anläufe gebraucht bis ich die einmal komplett runtergefahren bin, mit absenkbarer Stütze inzwischen Okay, vorher wirklich bei mir Kopfsache, so was steiles kenne ich sonst nicht und diese Passage ist auch auf der Kurzstrecke, also auch nichts für Einsteiger.


----------



## Biofipps (9. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte jetzt sagen "wird schon schief gehen" aber natürlich ist mir bewusst das mein gestecktes Ziel viel Training in Sachen Abfahrttechnik und Ausdauer bedeutet, aber es ist durchaus machbar. Meine Kondition habe ich gemerkt wird auch von we zu we besser und bald hab ichs ja nicht mehr weit als Neustädter


----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Ist halt die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist bei einer ersten Veranstaltung gleich in ein Rennen einzusteigen. Selbst wenn man nicht als Rennteilnehmer unterwegs ist: Das Rennen kommt zu dir!
Andere Möglichkeit: Die Saison durch Tourenfahren und Üben nutzen und zum Abschluss mal eine "kurz und knackig" oder Mittelstrecke bei den Freunden in Lemberg beim Wasgau-MTB-Marathon unter die Stollen nehmen. Ist dann Marathonfahren ohne Rennstress.


----------



## pfalzbube (9. Juni 2013)

Biofipps schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt sagen "wird schon schief gehen" aber natürlich ist mir bewusst das mein gestecktes Ziel viel Training in Sachen Abfahrttechnik und Ausdauer bedeutet, aber es ist durchaus machbar. Meine Kondition habe ich gemerkt wird auch von we zu we besser und bald hab ichs ja nicht mehr weit als Neustädter



Kann Dir gerne mal die Strecke zeigen, die ersten 2/3 bis zum Weinbiet fahr ich aus dem Gedächtnis, dann noch die Wolfburg runter und Du weißt was auf Dich zukommt....
War dieses Jahr aber selbst erst 2 Mal auf dem MTB, da andere Prioritäten


----------



## Biofipps (9. Juni 2013)

Die Kurzstrecke gibt's bei den gpsies als track und dieser wäre heute als ersten Kontakt geplant gewesen, aufgrund des tollen Sommer Wetters haben wir das jetzt aber sein lassen da wir den Boden dort noch nicht kennen. @pfalzbube: können gerne mal zusammen eine runde dort drehen wenn du die Strecke kennst ;-) ansonsten sehe ich trotz rennstress das ganze etwas gelassener und möchte erst mal nur ohne größere Unterbrechung ins Ziel kommen ;-)


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Juni 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ich und mein Bruder würden auch mitfahren


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juni 2013)

Schön, ich freue mich auf die Einsteigertour. Wir werden wohl eine 2-stellige Teilnehmerzahl erreichen 

Und da ich ja noch ein Ersatz-Rad habe, kann die Tour auch statt finden. Fanes ist nämlich kaputt  Hinterbau ist gerissen. (Nein, nicht an der bei Alutech bekannten Stelle, sondern an den Schweißnähten)
So wie ich Alutech einschätze, werden die mir schnell helfen. Aber eigentlich dürfte so was nicht sein. Ich fürchte Alutech ist zu schnell gewachsen.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Juni 2013)

Hi Tom,
willkommen im Club.  Ich habe mein CheapTrick auch wieder, mit neu eingeschweißtem Sitzrohr.  Von dem Tausch ist nichts zu sehen, die Qualität ist top. Die lange Wartezeit war es wieder mal wert.

Was hast du gemacht mit dem Hinterbau, zuviel ins Flat gedroppt?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich habe gar nichts gemacht. Bin nämlich gar nicht selbst gefahren. Wir wollten für einen Teil des Flowtrails mal die Räder tauschen. Passiert ist das ganze dann auf dem allerersten "Sprung" ganz oben. Der hat ja gerade mal 30 cm oder so. Das hat man im Pfälzer Wald auch dauernd, wenn man will. Bei der Landung sind dann beide Schweißnähte gerissen. Anschließenden Sturz gabs gratis dazu. Wenn man bedenkt für welche Belastungen eine Fanes eigentlich ausgelegt sein muss, ist das schon sehr traurig.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich da keine große Wartezeit habe. Sonst ist meine Zuneigung zu Alutech nämlich langsam weg.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Juni 2013)

Hi Tom,
wenn du den ersten Kicker/Sprung in Stromberg meinst, dann würde ich auch nachdenklich werden. Ich war am vergangenen Mittwoch mit dem Enduro dort, den merkt man eigentlich kaum, verschwindet einfach so im Federweg.  

Hast du beim Jü schon angerufen? Was hat er gemeint? Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Juni 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Schön, ich freue mich auf die Einsteigertour. Wir werden wohl eine 2-stellige Teilnehmerzahl erreichen







tommybgoode schrieb:


> Fanes ist nämlich kaputt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wer ist denn gefahren? ..ist doch hoffentlich keiner verletzt..?!


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> wenn du den ersten Kicker/Sprung in Stromberg meinst, dann würde ich auch nachdenklich werden.
> 
> Hast du beim Jü schon angerufen? Was hat er gemeint? Gerne auch per PN.



Genau das allererste, kleine Ding da meine ich. Da das gerade gestern abend um viertel vor acht war, habe ich auch noch nicht angerufen.
Werde ich morgen machen. Email mit Bild habe ich schon hingeschickt.



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Wer ist denn gefahren? ..ist doch hoffentlich keiner verletzt..?!


Kennst Du nicht. Kumpel von Florian. Verletzung ist wohl nicht dramatisch. Aber weh getan hat's schon.


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Juni 2013)

Na schöne Schei$$e!

Langsam vergeht einem da die Lust am Fanes..?!


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Fanes ist nämlich kaputt



Da ich das hier geschrieben habe, sollte ich auch fairerweise schreiben, wie der Kontakt mit Alutech gelaufen ist.
Habe heute morgen angerufen. Bin kurz danach von Jü zurückgerufen worden. Kettenstrebe haben sie da. Rücksendelabel kam eine Stunde später auch. Sobald die Fanes dann dort ankommt wird sie repariert und auf Folgeschäden durch den Sturz gecheckt. Rücksendung dann ca. einen Tag später.
Mehr kann man nicht verlangen. (Außer dass das Rad hält  Allerdings passiert so was bei anderen Herstellern auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (10. Juni 2013)

Na Servus,

was habt ihr denn da gemacht am samstag ? nix passiert? wenn ich jetzt mal humorvoll sein darf. einfach neues rad kaufen. kenn mich da aus
Hab ja jetzt eines verkauft. das andere hängt seit wochen in der werkstatt rum. suppppeeeer fox sag ich nur. alssoooooo time to buy one new. daher mal die frage an die kenner der szene
1. cube fritzz sl
2. canyon torque alpinist
3. radon swoop 8.0

??????????

ich versuch am samstag zu kommen. sonst kack ich in den dolomiten ab oder mach mir  vor angst in die hosen, weil ich seit dem sturz nicht mehr gefahren bin.


preis, leistung spricht eigentlich für radon. jemand erfahrungen ?

aber bei einem geb ich dir recht. die räder sind sau teuer. die qualität bleibt aber weit hinter dem preis zurück wenn ich mir das hick hack einiger federelement hersteller ansehe


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2013)

ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob Du einen Scherz machst?


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Juni 2013)

noe hab schon vor am samstag wieder mit zu fahren


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Juni 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob Du einen Scherz machst?



..kann ich nachvollziehen..


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..kann ich nachvollziehen..




waschweiber, immer schön am lästern ne


----------



## Florian.R (11. Juni 2013)

naja, ich war mir da auch alles andere als sicher... Ist es denn ernst gemeint?


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2013)

ja war ernst gemeint. hab mein fritzz verkauft. also such ich immer noch ein zweites. also jetzt mal ernsthaft die frage. radon, canyon oder cube. preis, leistung spricht eindeutig für radon. gewicht usw auch super. was meint ihr denn ?wenn ich mir die verbauten teile anschaue fällt das cube eigentlich wieder raus. soll hauptsächlich stabil und haltbar sein. is dann bei fox ja wohl so ne sache. aufs gewicht kommts eher weniger an. ich könnt glaub ich mit nem rennrad fahren und andre würde mich immer noch überholen


----------



## Gebhardan (11. Juni 2013)

Stimmt... das brauch´ ich für mein Ego


----------



## kRoNiC (11. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Waren gerade auf einer Feierabendrunde unterwegs. 

Sind von Speyer aus über das Feld nach Dudenhofen und dort in den Wald Richtung Böhl-Iggelheim. Da sind ja überall versteckte "Trails" (ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber ok ) zwischen den normalen Waldwegen. Gibts da irgendwie einen Überblick oder laufen die nach dem Motto "Wer suchet der findet"? 

Hat einer sonst noch eine Empfehlung für eine Feierabendrunde (nicht unbedingt auf Asphalt)? Länge ca. 30 Km?


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2013)

hat jemand von euch vor am sa ne kurze runde zu fahren. ich kann am sonntag net. muss arbeiten. so 10 bis 2 rum. gaaaanz gemütlich. will mal meinen oberschenkel beobachten ob der schon wieder mit macht. denke ums weinbiet rum. eventuell die 1. hälfte von der sigma runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (11. Juni 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..ja war ernst gemeint..



  Du hast doch gerade ein - mit deinen aufgezählten Beispielen vergleichbares - Bike gekauft..wozu noch eins?! 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..ich könnt glaub ich mit nem  rennrad fahren und andre würde mich immer noch überholen..



Den André solltest du vielleicht nicht als Referenz nehmen, der trainiert nämlich heimlich 



Gebhardan schrieb:


> ..das brauch´ ich für mein Ego


----------



## cougar1982 (13. Juni 2013)

Wir kommen am Sonntag evtl. zu zweit, ab Neustadt Bhf.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön. Das wird ne feine Truppe. War wohl mal wieder Zeit für eine Einsteigertour


----------



## Sturm8406 (13. Juni 2013)

So bin auch endlich wieder im Lande! Will die nächsten Wochen einige Kilometer auf mein MTB fahren um für die Dolomiten fit zu werden!  Die versenkbare Sattelstütze habe ich auch eben montiert! ! @Steffen, wie fit bist du denn wieder, wird deine Tour am Samstag etwa vergleichbar mit einer unserer standard Wochenendtouren, km und
Höhenmeter mäßig, dann schließe ich mich nämlich gerne an! Ansonsten fahre ich eher Sonntag mit! Hört sich ja gar nicht gut an die Sache mit deinem Sturz! Was hier so alles passiert wenn man mal ne Zeit nicht mitliest ...


----------



## kRoNiC (14. Juni 2013)

Wann und wo ist eigentlich Treffpunkt am Sonntag?


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Juni 2013)

Nochmal ganz deutlich für alle:

 Sonntag ist Einsteigertour

Treffpunkt ist um kurz vor 10 am Bahnhof Speyer-Nordwest auf dem Gleis Richtung Speyer-Nord. Zug fährt dann um 10:04. Ticket braucht keiner holen. Das mache ich dann für alle. Ist deutlich günstiger. Wenn jemand später einsteigen möchte und auch ein Gemeinschaftsticket haben möchte, muss er mir vorher Bescheid geben (z.B. Daniels Dad evtl.?)
Ansonsten zähle ich einfach am Sonntag durch für wie viele ich ein Ticket hole. (Normalerweise muss ich die Ticketzahl etwas früher wissen, aber diesen Sonntag geht das vor Ort)

Da dieses mal Neustadt Start und Ziel sein werden, kann man auch mit dem Auto kommen, wenn man nicht aus Speyer ist.

Bis Sonntag dann,
Gruß, Tom


----------



## coffer (14. Juni 2013)

Hmm....grübel.....?!


----------



## kraft_werk (14. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Jap, Bitte einmal Ticket für meinen Dad!

Ich werde dann, wie gewohnt, schon gaaanz hinten im Zug sitzen (oder stehen), und mein Dad steigt in Böhl dazu


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Juni 2013)

coffer schrieb:


> Hmm....grübel.....?!



Warum grübelst Du? Pack eins der Räder ein und komm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Tom,

wäre dann auch mal wieder gerne dabei und würde dann in Schifferstadt zusteigen.

Bitte dann auch ein Ticket für mich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Biofipps (14. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist am Sonntag Einsteigertour und ich kann leider nicht  Ich hole ja morgen mein Bike in Koblenz ab und hatte die fixe Idee über die BikeVelo 15 (Rheinradweg) heimzugondeln... soz. zum einfahren  gesagt, getan: Zug gebucht, DJH gebucht und ab dafür!

Samstags ab 16 Uhr ca. ab Koblenz nach Bacharach, am nächsten morgen über Mainz, Nierstein, Worms zurück nach Ludwigshafen, das wird ein Spaß, den wünsche ich Euch natürlich auch und vllt klappts beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Ich empfehle dringend ein Zeckenspray, Autan oder ähnliches zu verwenden!!!
Die Biester sind im moment echt überall, und zögern nicht, zuzustechen.

..einmal vergessen, und gleich zwei von den Biestern mit Heim gebracht


----------



## kRoNiC (15. Juni 2013)

Bläst es die Viecher bei dem Wind nicht von selbst weg 

Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## coffer (15. Juni 2013)

Evtl. komm ich morgen spontan mit. Bin heute abend auf Geb., da kann es später werden

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juni 2013)

OK. Dann bis SIS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bapef (15. Juni 2013)

Hi,

bin morgen dann auch dabei. 
Steigt ihr in Neustadt direkt am Hauptbahnhof aus? Ich würde dann mit dem Auto hinfahren und am Hbf parken.

Grüße Markus


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juni 2013)

Ja, genau. Das ist nicht immer so, aber morgen ist Start und Ziel in NW am HBf


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2013)

Da leider alle, von denen ich etwas weiß, und die prinzipiell im Bikepark dabei wären, nächsten Samstag nicht können:

Beerfelden nächstes Wochenende fällt aus

Leider, leider, leider...  Wahrscheinlich ist mein Rad eh noch nicht da. Zumindest wäre es knapp.

Ob ich statt dessen eine Tour mache, weiß ich nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich sammle ich statt dessen Familien-Bonus-Punkte, um Beerfelden dann demnächst mal nachzuholen.

Ansonsten: Schöne Einsteigertour war das heute, fand ich. Danke an die Mitfahrer 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Gebhardan (16. Juni 2013)

Die Einsteigertour wäre auch so ziemlich das einzige gewesen, was ich heute noch hinbekommen hätte...aber immerhin - ich kann wieder aufrecht gehen 
Hier nur kurz die Ausrede, warum ich/wir heute nicht dabei waren:
http://www.hoellenberg-trophy.de/index.php/news
(guckst du unter HTT Run&Bike)

Nächste Woche geht aus familiären Gründen bei mir mutmaßlich garnix 

Beste Grüße, André


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2013)

Mal schauen. Vielleicht wäre ich da nächstes Jahr auch dabei. Ich habe Andreas gar nicht in der Liste gefunden. Dass Du alleine eine Mannschaft bist, ist mir auch nicht so klar.

Dann kümmern wir uns nächstes WE mal alle um unsere Familien und dann gehts wieder normal weiter


----------



## Bapef (22. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich war bei der Einsteigertour dabei. 
Mir hats super Spaß gemacht 
Hab zwar erst dieses Jahr mit dem Mtb angefangen, wollt aber mal fragen ob ich vielleicht mal auf ner normalen Tour (die, die ihr Samstags manchmal fahrt)  mitfahren kann. 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich überhaupt mithalten kann und wieviel Kondition notwendig ist.
Aber wenn es euch nichts ausmachen würde, wäre ich sehr gerne mal dabei um zu schauen ob ich mithalten kann. 
Wenn ich eine zu starke Bremse wäre, würde ich es natürlich verstehen wenn ihr was dagegen hättet. Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juni 2013)

Darf ich demnächst auch mal wieder mit Bremsen? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kRoNiC (23. Juni 2013)

Ach wir sind doch alle hoch gekommen :thumbup: ich bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei. Wenn nicht kapseln wir uns halt ab und fahren unser Tempo


----------



## coffer (23. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Darf ich demnächst auch mal wieder mit Bremsen?



Du und Bremsen.........

Gruß Sven


----------



## kRoNiC (23. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts aus am kommenden Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (23. Juni 2013)

Servus,

ja ich lebe auch noch. Nach unzähligen Arztbesuchen und wiederholem absaugen von diversen Flüssigkeiten, die nix im Oberschenke zu suchen haben, sieht es so langsam besser aus. Wie sieht es nächsten Samstag aus ? Gibt dann mal einen Belastungstest, der letzte ging etwas in die Hose.
Und die Woche drauf is ja schon die Tour.... und die fahre ich auf alle Fälle mit, komme was wolle.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juni 2013)

Bapef schrieb:


> ... wollt aber mal fragen ob ich vielleicht mal auf ner normalen Tour (die, die ihr Samstags manchmal fahrt)  mitfahren kann.



Klar kannst Du mit. Generell könnte man sagen: Wer bei der Einsteigertour letzte Woche am Limit war, der sollte für einen normale Tour noch ein paar Berge hoch fahren. Ansonsten einfach kommen. Das kriegen wir dann schon hin. Die Einsteigertouren mache ich ja um neuen Leuten den Einstieg zu erleichtern.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Darf ich demnächst auch mal wieder mit Bremsen?



Wenn Du möchtest sogar mit Schaltung 



kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus am kommenden Samstag?



Samstag ist normale Tour.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> .... und die fahre ich auf alle Fälle mit, komme was wolle.


Alles andere würdest Du auch bitter bereuen glaube ich. 

Wenn ich da die Wünsche mal zusammenfasse, heißt das:

Samstag ist "ziemlich" normale Tour
Heißt das Tempo wird eher gemütlich sein (aber sicher höher als bei der Einsteigertour). Aber da ich schon auch ein paar Meter machen möchte, wird es eher eine kurze oder keine Hüttenpause geben. Je nachdem wie schnell wir dann im Endeffekt sind und wie viel gerade auf einer Hütte los ist.
Abfahrt wie immer um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest. Wer ein Ticket braucht muss mir bis 9 Uhr Bescheid geben.

Genaue Strecke überlege ich mir noch. Geht aber wahrscheinlich hoch und runter durch den Wald.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Juni 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..geht aber wahrscheinlich hoch und runter durch den Wald..


 

Ajo, do fahr´isch mit! 

Ist eigentlich die Fanes wieder am Start?!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Juni 2013)

Ja, Samstag mittag ist sie gekommen. Alles wieder OK.


----------



## MCdrive (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich melde mich dann auch mal für den Samstag an.Werde wieder in Böhl zusteigen.

Mfg
Michael


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Juni 2013)

Ticket brauchst Du ja keins, oder?


----------



## MCdrive (26. Juni 2013)

Ne hab eins.Danke.


----------



## Gebhardan (28. Juni 2013)

Hoch und runter durch den Wald ist cool !
Wenn es jetzt auch noch kreuz und quer über die Berge geht, bin ich glatt dabei 
CU!


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juni 2013)

moin moin,

wie siehts denn aus bei dem herrlichen sommerwetter ? findet die tour statt oder seit ihr flexibel was morgen betrifft? da wirds eindeutig besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (29. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin raus bei dem Wetter


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..herrlichen sommerwetter ?



:kotz:

..eigentlich fahr ich ja bei jedem Wetter, aber diesmal passe ich auch.
So kurz vorm Urlaub riskiere ich nicht krank zu werden...

..also wieder ab ins Bett..


----------



## Gebhardan (29. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, bin ich für morgen sehr flexibel!
Meine Nase ist eh schon verstopft, da geht der Regen gar nicht.
Hatte mich eigentlich voll drauf gefreut...aber Sonntag wäre ich dabei!
Gruß, André


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juni 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, bin ich für morgen sehr flexibel!
> Meine Nase ist eh schon verstopft, da geht der Regen gar nicht.
> Hatte mich eigentlich voll drauf gefreut...aber Sonntag wäre ich dabei!
> ...


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juni 2013)

na wer sagt es denn, wetter geht doch. also wer lust und laune und zeit hat, ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich ab 10 h ne tour machen. andre dürfte auch mitgehen, wenns klappt. wohin und welche tour kann man ja spontan absprechen. entweder neustadt, hohe loog, totenkopf, hellerhütte und wieder runter, oder einen teil der sigma strecke. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch bock?einfach melden. ich denke wir fahren ab speyer mit dem zug.


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Juli 2013)

Heyho!

Da vermutlich keine gemeinsame Tour mehr zustande kommt, bevor wir in Urlaub fahren..:

Viel Spass im Urlaub! Geniesst die Touren in den Dolomiten! Habt gutes Wetter! Und kommt vor allem sturzfrei und wohlbehalten wieder zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (12. Juli 2013)

Wie siehts morgen mit ner tour aus?


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Juli 2013)

Hey!

..ist ja wie ausgestorben hier..

Sind denn alle wieder da? Lebt ihr noch? Alles heil geblieben?!

..bei mir leider nicht..
Muss mich für die nächsten Wochen erstmal abmelden..
Ausrede: dislozierte Metakarpalbasisfraktur mit Gelenkbeteiligung D-I links.
(Daumen+Gelenk links gebrochen) 
..dabei hab ich mich so auf "from dusk till dawn" gefreut 
Jetzt werd´ich wohl erstmal zum Wanderer..
(mist, ich hab noch garkeinen Stock um nach Bikern zu schlagen)


----------



## steffenbecki (15. Juli 2013)

servus,

wie hast denn das geschafft? beim rennen gestürzt ?


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Juli 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..beim rennen gestürzt ?



Leider schon vorher 

Im Training leicht - aber blöd - gestürzt, und mim Daumen am Lenker "hängengeblieben"..


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2013)

Mensch, Mensch, Mensch. Was machst Du denn? Jedenfalls gute Besserung schon mal!

Dolomiten waren super. Keine Verletzten, nicht mal ein Ministurz. Nur kleinere Materialschäden. Wollte auch mal ein paar Bilder hochladen. Bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Im Moment bin ich gerade am Planen der Nachttour. Nur frage ich mich gerade, ob sich das lohnt. Peter müsste eigentlich zurück aus dem Ausland sein. Habe ich noch nichts genaueres, aber der wollte eigentlich mit. Ansonsten weiß ich nur von Leuten, die nicht können, oder sich extra ihre Körperteile brechen, oder in Urlaub sind etc.
Also bevor ich plane, Strecke abfahre etc.:

Wer wäre denn am WE bei der Nachttour dabei?

Ansonsten würde ich vielleicht einfach eine normale Tour machen oder Weingut Wolf, oder Stromberg oder Bikepark oder, oder...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (15. Juli 2013)

ich hätte zeit. war heute bissl trainieren fùr august und siehe da die anstiege am weinbiet sind ja nach den 4 tagen sooooo einfach.   
ja nacht wäre schon net schlecht, aber wenn die meisten keine zeit haben auch doof.

das is ja nun echt schade. extra urlaub gebucht hingefahren und dan  das. war wohl eh viel schnee im oberen teil, so wie das auf den videos aussieht ?

ja gut materialschäden hab ich auch. dämpfer am scott defekt. dauert 3 bis 4 wochen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2013)

Zum Glück hast Du ja Ersatz
Wärst Du auch tagsüber dabei? Da wir nachts wohl maximal drei wären so wie es aussieht, würde ich zu einer Tour/Park mit Tageslicht tendieren.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast Du ja Ersatz
> Wärst Du auch tagsüber dabei? Da wir nachts wohl maximal drei wären so wie es aussieht, würde ich zu einer Tour/Park mit Tageslicht tendieren.





na ja ab mittags so ab 2 ginge. morgens ist eher schlecht.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juli 2013)

Hmm, das ist doof. Eigentlich kann ich nur zu "normaler" Zeit also morgens bis nachmittags. Von der Zeit wäre ich da einigermaßen flexibel. Aber so gegen 16/17 Uhr sollte ich in Speyer sein. Sonntag geht nicht.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2013)

OK. Samstag scheint nicht so gefragt zu sein.
Wie wäre es dann unter der Woche? Würde auch gehen im Moment.
Tour oder Stromberg oder Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juli 2013)

Also Samstag fällt flach diese Woche?


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2013)

Nicht unbedingt. Zeit hätte ich. Worauf hättest Du denn Lust? Warst Du schon mal in Stromberg? Könnte was für Dich und Deinen Bruder sein.


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juli 2013)

Problem ist nur, dass ich Samstag Abends in Urlaub fahre und deswegen nicht ewig lang unterwegs sein kann.
Hatte gesagt das wir schon um 09:27 mit dem Zug nach NW fahren und dann mal sehen wo wir entlang fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2013)

Was heißt denn nicht ewig lang?


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Juli 2013)

samstag geht bei mir erst ab mittag. aber dienstag, mittwoch hätte ich zeit, wobei mittwoch günstiger wäre. ideen ?mir eigentlich egal. stromberg wollte ich eh mal hin


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was heißt denn nicht ewig lang?



Um 2 spätestens halb 3 wieder in Speyer sein


----------



## Funkster (18. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich würde mich auch mal wieder einklinken, denke aber Samstag wird bei mir auch nichts. 
Gern auch Stromberg, falls jemand noch Platz im Kofferraum hat 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2013)

Gut.

Dann würde ich mich am Samstag an kronic und Bruder dranhängen, wenns recht ist.

Mittwoch dann Stromberg. Am liebsten relativ früh. Bis jetzt dabei: Steffen

Unter der Woche abends mal eine kleine Runde. Evtl. Donnerstag. Tag steht noch nicht sicher fest. Bis jetzt dabei: Kathrin

Wer noch mit will irgendwann meldet sich einfach.

Na also, wer sagt's denn. Geht doch. Doch noch ein paar nicht in Urlaub


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2013)

Funkster schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde mich auch mal wieder einklinken, denke aber Samstag wird bei mir auch nichts.
> Gern auch Stromberg, falls jemand noch Platz im Kofferraum hat
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Das geht bestimmt. Hast Du Mittwoch Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funkster (18. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das geht bestimmt. Hast Du Mittwoch Zeit?



Mittwoch passt, anreise mach ich dann per S-Bahn, wenn mich jemand zwischen LU und Neustadt abholen kann. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn Du einen entsprechenden Zug wählst, kannst Du auch bis Speyer ohne Umsteigen durchfahren.


----------



## Funkster (19. Juli 2013)

Okay, passt. Wieviel Uhr sollen wir uns treffen? 
Der Zug kommt zu jeder vollen und zu jeder halben Stunde am Speyrer HBF an. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gut.
> 
> Dann würde ich mich am Samstag an kronic und Bruder dranhängen, wenns recht ist.



Passt soweit ... Also um 09:27 am Nord-West?

Hast du schon eine Idee wo es lang gehen soll?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juli 2013)

Funkster schrieb:


> Okay, passt. Wieviel Uhr sollen wir uns treffen?
> Der Zug kommt zu jeder vollen und zu jeder halben Stunde am Speyrer HBF an.



Da meine Kleine am nächsten Tag für ein paar Tage zu ihren Großeltern fährt, wäre ich gerne nicht so spät zurück.
Von daher wäre mein favorisierter Zeitplan:
Abfahrt um halb neun oder von mir aus auch neun in Speyer.
Dann wären wir kurz nach halb zehn oder kurz nach zehn in Stromberg.
Und zurück dann so, dass wir nachmittags vielleicht gegen vier oder spätestens fünf wieder in Speyer sind.



kRoNiC schrieb:


> Passt soweit ... Also um 09:27 am Nord-West?
> 
> Hast du schon eine Idee wo es lang gehen soll?



z.B. Richtung Weinbiet und Lambertskreuz? Habt ihr einen Wunsch? Können wir aber auch spontan während der Zugfahrt ausmachen.
Soll ich dann ein Ticket für uns drei holen?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Juli 2013)

Ja, Ticket kannst du für mich holen. Mein Bruder braucht keins (der hat ein Semesterticket)

Wegen der Tour können wir dann im Zug schauen. Müsste nur eben gegen 2, spätestens halb 3 wieder in Speyer sein 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juli 2013)

Alles klar. Dann bis morgen kurz vor halb zehn.


----------



## Funkster (20. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Von daher wäre mein favorisierter Zeitplan:
> Abfahrt um halb neun oder von mir aus auch neun in Speyer.
> Dann wären wir kurz nach halb zehn oder kurz nach zehn in Stromberg.
> Und zurück dann so, dass wir nachmittags vielleicht gegen vier oder spätestens fünf wieder in Speyer sind.



halb 9 geht für mich klar. Dann bis Mittwoch Speyer HBF.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juli 2013)

Update für Mittwoch:

Treffpunkt ist um kurz nach halb 9 bei mir. Bis jetzt dabei: Steffen * 2, Andreas, Ich und evtl. Peter. Wir fahren dann mit meinem Auto + evtl. noch ein anderes.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2013)

Bevor es wieder Nachfragen gibt: Ja, wir fahren. Laut verschiedener Vorhersagen tröpfelt es evtl. ein bisschen. Aber nur minimal.
Richtig Regen und insbesondere Gewitter gibt es eher am Nachmittag, also wenn
wir sowieso wieder auf dem Heimweg sind.

Nur wenn die Ampel auf der Flowtrail-Homepage rot wäre, fahren wir nicht.
Das ist aber unwahrscheinlich morgen früh.

Bis morgen


----------



## Almir88 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo sorry das ich da so reinplatze, bin neu hier im Forum, hab zufällig gesehen das es hier eine Speyerer MTB Gruppe gibt : ) Bin jeden Tag in Speyer (Arbeitsbedingt)
Ist auch nur 15km von mir entfernt. Würde es was ausmachen wenn ich mich mal mit anschliese an einer tour?


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juli 2013)

Klar. Die nächsten Wochen wird es aber wegen SiS, Geburtstag, Urlaub, alternativer Randsportarten der Ehefrau etc. eher dünner mit "normalen" Touren aussehen. Und vor allem eher kurzfristiger.
Einfach hier immer mal wieder rein schauen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Almir88 (29. Juli 2013)

Ok dan werde ich mal öfters hier reinschauen : ) 
gruss Almir


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juli 2013)

Florian und ich wollen morgen mal schauen, ob Bad Wildbad auch anfängertaugliche Strecken hat, oder ob man sich dort nur die iXS runterstürzen kann. Abfahrt kurz vor 9 bei mir in Speyer. Wer mit will, melden...


----------



## kasi1984 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
hat von euch jemand Interesse an zwei Conti SportContact in 26x1,6 als Trainingsreifen fürs MTB? Hab sie nur 100 km gefahren, aber mit dem Epic so weit zu fahren, macht keinen Bock... 

Tom und Florian: Viel Spaß morgen in Bad Wildbad... Ich würde das mit dem Epic nicht überleben... :-D

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Florian und ich wollen morgen mal schauen, ob Bad Wildbad auch anfängertaugliche Strecken hat, oder ob man sich dort nur die iXS runterstürzen kann. Abfahrt kurz vor 9 bei mir in Speyer. Wer mit will, melden...







..wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (31. Juli 2013)

wie siehts am we aus? irgendwas geplant ?


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Juli 2013)

@kraft_werk : Hast nicht viel verpasst. Bad Wildbad war eine Erfahrung, ist aber für mich keine Wiederholung wert. Die DH ist für mich nicht sinnvoll fahrbar und wird es auch nicht sein. Die anderen Strecken sind die Anfahrt und die Bergbahn nicht wert. Aber die Dönerbude und der Kiosk haben gut an uns verdient, da die Bergbahn nur alle 30 Minuten gefahren ist. Wenn man die nicht bekommen hat, hatte man Zeit bis zur nächsten ...
 @steffenbecki : Am Wochenende ist wenig schlafen geplant. Naja, eigentlich heißt es ja schlaflos nicht schlafarm... Mal schauen. Da ich auch noch die Kids dabei habe, wird es wohl wirklich schlaflos werden


----------



## kraft_werk (31. Juli 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @_kraft_werk_ : Hast nicht viel verpasst. Bad Wildbad war eine Erfahrung, ist aber für mich keine Wiederholung wert. Die DH ist für mich nicht sinnvoll fahrbar und wird es auch nicht sein..



Klingt ja nicht so berauschend. Woran lags? ..heftiger Downhill? ..steil? ..verblockt?

..Rad noch ganz? 

War heute mal zur Kontrolle..





..in 4 Wochen darf das gedöhns wieder raus. Solange muss ich jetzt eine Gipsschiene tragen


----------



## tommybgoode (1. August 2013)

Ja. Ja. Ja. Ja.

Dann mal weiter gute Besserung.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. August 2013)

das sieht ja echt lecker aus 

gibts doch gar net hier. keiner zeit und lust am we ne tour zu machen?


----------



## MCdrive (2. August 2013)

@kraft_werk....hahahahahaha..und um noch eins drauf zu setzten war gester ne herliche tour bei dem super wetter

mfg
michael


----------



## kraft_werk (3. August 2013)

MCdrive schrieb:


> @_kraft_werk_....hahahahahaha..und um noch eins drauf zu setzten war gester ne herliche tour bei dem super wetter
> 
> mfg
> michael


----------



## Sturm8406 (8. August 2013)

Hi, ist so ruhig geworden hier! Fährt jemand am Samstag?


----------



## steffenbecki (8. August 2013)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Hi, ist so ruhig geworden hier! Fährt jemand am Samstag?


Servus,

Noe aber am sonntag 56 km in neustadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturm8406 (8. August 2013)

Dann wäre ein Training am Samstag ideal!


----------



## steffenbecki (8. August 2013)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ein Training am Samstag ideal!


hab ich grad hinter mir. sind gerade ein paar tage weg. kommt aufs wetter an ob ich samstag wieder da bin. was mit unserem team leader hardcore freeride team


----------



## kraft_werk (10. August 2013)

..Gabel ist weg..


----------



## rmfausi (10. August 2013)

Die Gabel habe ich gesehen, was ist jetzt in deinem Strive? 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## kraft_werk (10. August 2013)

Hi!

Momentan liegt mein Strive in der Wohnung verteilt. Wurde mal Zeit für eine Revision. Beim Aufbau tausche ich die Talas gegen eine Van (meine Absenkfunktion wird mir fehlen ) und versuche mich mal mit einem 1x10 Antrieb. Das steigert die Motivation fürs Beintraining


----------



## steffenbecki (13. August 2013)

kennt das jemand gallahän trail am 01.09.13, bzw jemand lust auf diemitteldistanz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. August 2013)

noch was sonntag jemand auf tour ?


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> kennt das jemand gallahän trail am 01.09.13, bzw jemand lust auf diemitteldistanz ?



Falls ich an dem Tag Zeit habe, wäre ich wohl eher in Beerfelden. Wird aber wahrscheinlich eher nichts.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> noch was sonntag jemand auf tour ?



Eigentlich gerne. Kann ich aber nur sehr kurzfristig sagen. Alternative wäre für mich aber Freitag abend mit Abschluss beim Wolf oder so. Gäbe es da Interesse?

Ansonsten muss ich erst noch ein paar Termine klären.


----------



## steffenbecki (14. August 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Falls ich an dem Tag Zeit habe, wäre ich wohl eher in Beerfelden. Wird aber wahrscheinlich eher nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



freitag abend feiert a. und familie burzeltag


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2013)

ach ja, stimmt ja


----------



## Gebhardan (14. August 2013)

Ja, da war doch was...schön, dass es noch mal in Erinnerung gerufen wird 
Sonntag eine Ferienausklangs-Tour wäre nett!
Müsste mir aber wieder mal ein Bike ausleihen...und revangiere mich natürlich adäquat 

Gruß, André


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2013)

Bike geht klar. Tour für mich am Sonntag hoffe ich auch. Zur Not müsste ich früher zurück. Genau weiß ich das aber leider erst am Samstag gegen 17:00. Wenn mein Schatz beim Tennis am Samstag gewinnt, ist sie Sonntag noch mal dran. Zeit weiß ich noch nocht. Wenn sie verliert, habe ich Zeit. Schon doof, wenn Frauen auch ein Hobby haben  Naja, gestern sagte mein Bruder: Happy wife, happy life. Da ist was dran.


----------



## kraft_werk (14. August 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ..Happy wife, happy life..







Gebhardan schrieb:


> Müsste mir aber wieder mal ein Bike ausleihen...



Hast du deins kaputt gemacht?!


----------



## tommybgoode (15. August 2013)

Wenn jemand Lust auf einen kleinen, nächtlichen Ritt hat: Heute abend um 20:00 ab Speyer. Start und Ziel der Runde ist Neustadt. Bis jetzt sind Steffen und ich dabei. Lampen wären noch da.


----------



## Scatric (16. August 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren, wenn mein Rad wieder Bremsen hat.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2013)

Kannst Du gerne tun. Bremsen sind dabei durchaus von Vorteil, lassen sich aber durch entsprechende Schutzausrüstung kompensieren. Falls Du eine Empfehlung willst: Shimano SLX oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (16. August 2013)




----------



## Scatric (16. August 2013)

Habe mir schon neue Bremsen bestellt und die werde ich morgen montieren, muss nur vermutlich die hintere Leitung kürzen.
Meine Schutzausrüstung besteht nur aus einem Helm, mehr hab ich noch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2013)

Ja, ist wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl. Am Sonntag wäre auch wahrscheinlich direkt eine Tour. Allerdings weiß ich erst kurzfristig wann und ob ich kann.


----------



## Scatric (16. August 2013)

Wäre auf jedenfall interessiert mal mit anderen Leuten zu fahren, alleine ist halt immer so ne Sache. Man kann sich ja auch mal so treffen Oggersheim ist ja net so weit weg von Speyer, Neustadt und co.


----------



## kRoNiC (16. August 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, ist wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl. Am Sonntag wäre auch wahrscheinlich direkt eine Tour. Allerdings weiß ich erst kurzfristig wann und ob ich kann.



Dann mal viel Spaß  War letzten Sonntag auch noch fleißig  

1.    Maikammer
2.    Kalmit
3.    Hüttenkohl
4.    Totenkopfhütte
5.    Hellerhütte
6.    KaltenbrunnerHütte
7.    HoheLoogHaus
8.    ParkplatzHahnentritt
9.    Kalmit
10.  Maikammer

Das letzte Stück runter von Kalmit -> Maikammer ist wirklich Top. 

Jetzt geht es aber erst mal morgen eine Woche nach Portes du Soleil


----------



## Scatric (16. August 2013)

Klingt cool, wieviel km und hm waren denn das?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## tommybgoode (17. August 2013)

Einige wissen das ja schon, ansonsten kurzfristig:

*Morgen früh ist Tour. Abfahrt 9:00 in Speyer Nordwest.*

Wer ein Ticket braucht, sollte sich aber vorher melden.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## Gebhardan (17. August 2013)

Heißt das, sie hat tatsächlich verloren oder beginnt ihr nächstes Match erst nach 15:00? 

... brauche Bike und Ticket!


----------



## MCdrive (17. August 2013)

hallo,

ich meld mich auch mal an da daniel ja krank ist und des alleine fahren irgendwie öde wird.bin mir grad net sicher aber des wäre dann 9.20 uhr in böhl oder?

mfg
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (17. August 2013)

Ui so früh, muss ich schauen.


----------



## Scatric (17. August 2013)

Wo gehts denn eigentlich hin?


----------



## tommybgoode (17. August 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> ... brauche Bike und Ticket!



Geht klar. Komm kurz vor 9 vorbei. Zurück will ich eigentlich aber eher vor 15:00 sein.



MCdrive schrieb:


> bin mir grad net sicher aber des wäre dann 9.20 uhr in böhl oder?


So ungefährt müsste das hinkommen. Brauchst Du ein Ticket?



Scatric schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn eigentlich hin?


Würde gerne von Deidesheim nach NW. Zwischenstationen wären Stabenberg und Weinbiet. Kann aber je nach Lust und Verlauf auch noch variieren.


----------



## Scatric (18. August 2013)

Also wenn es bei mir klappt würde ich in Deidesheim dazu stoßen. Derzeit hat meine bessere Hälfte noch was dagegen.Ist ihr zu früh...


----------



## MCdrive (18. August 2013)

ne tommy hab ein ticket


----------



## Quente (18. August 2013)

Scatric schrieb:


> Also wenn es bei mir klappt würde ich in Deidesheim dazu stoßen. Derzeit hat meine bessere Hälfte noch was dagegen.Ist ihr zu früh...


 

...frag die andere Hälfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (18. August 2013)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert, vielleicht nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## karsan (18. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, welche Strecken also vom Anforderungsprofil her fahrt den so ? Was für nen Fitnessstand braucht man um Euch nicht aufzuhalten ?

Bin aus Schifferstadt und finde auch alleine fahren doof!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## tommybgoode (18. August 2013)

Am besten schaust Du hier mal: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
Dort steht das beschrieben. Die nächsten Wochen werden allerdings noch etwas unregelmäßig und mit kurzfristigeren Terminen sein.


----------



## karsan (18. August 2013)

Na das klingt doch alles in allem nach ner lustigen und entspannten Truppe....na dann werde ich mich mal wenn es von meinem Dienstplan her passt bei Gelegenheit anschließen.....


----------



## tommybgoode (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

wir leben noch  Ich musst ja ganz schön graben, um den Thread wieder zu holen. Könnte man fast glauben, dass wir gar nicht mehr da waren. Stimmt aber nicht. Nur war der Sommer durch Schlaflos auf dem Klapprad in die Dolomiten etc. eher nicht so voll mit normalen Touren. ABER: Jetzt im Herbst kann endlich wieder alles seinen gewohnten, ordentlichen Gang gehen. 

Vor kurzem habe ich einige Leute gefragt, ob sie Interesse an "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Touren" hätten und vielleicht sogar manche bereit wären mich dabei als Guide zu unterstützen.  Da ich erfreulicherweise Unterstützung bei der Idee der bekommen habe, werden diese nun auch starten. Ich habe die Beschreibungen zu den verschiedenen Tourenarten auf der Webseite überarbeitet und auch sonst ein paar Änderungen gemacht. Es lohnt sich also mal auf die Seite zu schauen: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Nur ganz kurz auch hier: Die "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Touren" sollen eine Brücke schlagen zwischen Einsteigertouren und den normalen Touren. Es geht eher gemütlich ca. 500-600Hm auf einen Buckel der Region und dort in eine PW-Hütte. Die Details kann man dann auf der oben genannten Webseite nachlesen.

Für die nächsten Termine bedeutet das konkret:

- *Dienstag, 10.9. um 20:00:* Kleiner Nightride. Wir fahren allerdings mit dem Auto, nicht mit dem Zug. Wer mit möchte, sollte sich also vorher bei mir melden und nicht einfach um 20:00 am Bahnhof stehen. Da kommt sonst keiner ...

- *Sonntag, 15.9. um 10:00* ab Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest: Endlich mal wieder eine ganz normale Tour  Angedacht habe ich eine Runde Richtung Norden übers Weinbiet Richtung Wachenheim und von dort nach Lambrecht zurück. Die Tour wird etwas über 1000Hm haben.

- *Sonntag, 22.9. um 10:00* ab Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest: Einsteigertour aufs Weinbiet. Jeder, der ein MTB und einen Helm besitzt und diese einsetzen möchte, ist willkommen. Wenig Höhenmeter, viel Pausen, noch mehr Spaß 

- *Samstag, 28.9.: *Florian wird die erste "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour" anbieten. Nähere Infos dazu auf der Homepage http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
*Achtung:* Offizieller Treffpunkt ist dann nicht in Speyer, sondern in Neustadt. Tourstart ist um 10:30 am Hauptbahnhof in Neustadt. Wer mit dem Zug fahren möchte, fährt also wie gehabt um 10 Uhr in Speyer los. Tipp: Absprechen und Tagesticket kaufen spart Geld. Ich kann da auch gerne noch Tipps zum Ticketkauf übers Handy geben. Das macht unter Umständen nämlich ziemlich viel Sinn.

- *Sonntag, 29.9.: *Bikepark Beerfelden. Genaue Zeiten etc. werden unter den Mitfahrern noch ausgemacht.

Wird also ein feiner Herbst 

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (9. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> - *Sonntag, 22.9. um 10:00* ab Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest: Einsteigertour aufs Weinbiet. Jeder, der ein MTB und einen Helm besitzt und diese einsetzen möchte, ist willkommen. Wenig Höhenmeter, viel Pausen, noch mehr Spaß
> 
> - *Samstag, 28.9.: *Florian wird die erste "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour" anbieten. Nähere Infos dazu auf der Homepage http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
> *Achtung:* Offizieller Treffpunkt ist dann nicht in Speyer, sondern in Neustadt. Tourstart ist um 10:30 am Hauptbahnhof in Neustadt. Wer mit dem Zug fahren möchte, fährt also wie gehabt um 10 Uhr in Speyer los. Tipp: Absprechen und Tagesticket kaufen spart Geld. Ich kann da auch gerne noch Tipps zum Ticketkauf übers Handy geben. Das macht unter Umständen nämlich ziemlich viel Sinn.
> ...



Dabei, falls nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## Scatric (9. September 2013)

Ich bin erst mal bis auf weiteres Radlos. Es ist heute gestorben, riss im Tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. September 2013)

Wie hast du das denn geschafft? Materialfehler?


----------



## Scatric (10. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ist schwer zu sagen.Zumal ich mehr Touren auf Landstrassen und so gemacht habe, als den extremen Einsatz im Gelände.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. September 2013)

Komisch ... Sicher das es nicht nur Risse im Lack sind? 

Hattest das Bike beim Kalker gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (10. September 2013)

Nee beim Fender in Schwetzingen, war da schon mal vor 2 Monaten zum Check und jetzt sagte der, der Riss wäre größer geworden.


----------



## fr33styl3r (10. September 2013)

Bin am Sonntag dabei (wollte auch mal wieder hier was posten...;-) )!


----------



## tommybgoode (11. September 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf 'ne Feierabendrunde Richtung Hellerhütte am Freitag ? Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651741

*Falls ja, dann aber bitte dort antworten.*


----------



## kraft_werk (12. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> - *Sonntag, 22.9. um 10:00* ab Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest: Einsteigertour aufs Weinbiet. Jeder, der ein MTB und einen Helm besitzt und diese einsetzen möchte, ist willkommen. Wenig Höhenmeter, viel Pausen, noch mehr Spaß
> 
> - *Samstag, 28.9.: *Florian wird die erste "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour" anbieten. Nähere Infos dazu auf der Homepage http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/



Ich meld mich mal an. Und meinen Dad bring ich dann auch wieder mit (evtl. sogar auf beiden Touren).


----------



## karsan (14. September 2013)

Viel Spaß euch morgen...ich habe leider Dienst...aber nächsten Sonntag frei dann wäre ich gern dabei...


----------



## kraft_werk (21. September 2013)

Hi!

Tom, du organisierst die Tickets?! ..dann Bitte eins für meinen Dad, Danke! 

Bis morgen


----------



## karsan (21. September 2013)

So bin auch am Start, ein Frund von mir kommt auch mit.
Tickets besorgen wir selbst..treffen euch dann in Schifferstadt.

schönen Samstag noch...


----------



## kRoNiC (21. September 2013)

Kommen zu 3 

Brauchen aber nur 2 Tickets


----------



## tommybgoode (21. September 2013)

Zu den Tickets. Morgen hole ich die Tickets ausnahmsweise direkt vor Abfahrt. Wer ein Ticket haben will, muss also entweder fünf vor 10 in Speyer Nordwest sein, oder - für die Leute, die erst in Schifferstadt oder später zusteigen - mir vorher Bescheid geben.

Stand aktuell ist also:
1 Ticket für Daniels Dad und Tickets für alle, die morgen in Speyer am Bahnhof Nordwest stehen.

Ich freu mich auf die Tour. Werden einige Leute morgen. So ein gutes Dutzend schätze ich 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (21. September 2013)

So mein Rad ist nun bei Trek, die wollten es selbst sehen. Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.


----------



## MCdrive (21. September 2013)

hallo,

ich meld mich auch mal an.ticket hab ich.

mfg
michael


----------



## coffer (22. September 2013)

Kann ich noch mit ohne Schaltung mit?

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2013)

Wir nehmen auch gerne Randgruppen mit ;-)


----------



## coffer (22. September 2013)

Wie lange sind wir unterwegs?


----------



## tobias80 (22. September 2013)

Hallo würde gern mitkommen würde aber direkt nach nw kommen wann seid ihr am hbf in nw? Grüsse tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2013)

Ist immer schwer genau zu sagen. Erst recht bei einer Einsteigertour. Ich schätze mal, dass wir vor drei wieder in Speyer sind. Ich möchte einmal aufs Weinbiet, dort Pause und wieder runter. Zwischendurch evtl. ein paar kleine Übungen und Minipäuschen. Je nachdem wie's läuft...


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2013)

tobias80 schrieb:


> Hallo würde gern mitkommen würde aber direkt nach nw kommen wann seid ihr am hbf in nw? Grüsse tobias



Wir fahren um ca. 10:30 ab NW HBf los.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tobias80 (22. September 2013)

Ok warte vorm hbf!


----------



## tobias80 (22. September 2013)

Wir 10 min später bei mir


----------



## tommybgoode (25. September 2013)

Klären wir mal die Termine fürs Wochenende:

 Samstag ist Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour
Tourstart ist 10:30 in NW am Hauptbahnhof!!!
Parken müsste man trotz Weinfest um die Zeit noch
gut können. Wenn man z.B. über die Brücke hinter dem Bahnhof
fährt, gleich rechts (Karolinenstraße). Da sollte das gehen, denke ich.
Bei der Einsteigertour war es zwar schön, dass so großes
Interesse war, aber für eine flüssigere Tour sollten es dann nicht
ganz so viele Leute sein.
*Also wird die Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 Leute limitiert!!!*
Tourguide ist Florian, der euch dann Richtung Hohe Loog oder
Totenkopf führt.
Falls jemand sich bereit erklärt Tickets auf seinem Handy zu kaufen,
kann er sich ja vorher mal bei mir melden.
Eigentlich wäre Zugfahren ja besser.
Ich fang die Liste mal an:


Florian
Daniel
Dad (wie war Dein Name noch mal? Sorry, werde alt...)
Sonntag fahren wir nach Beerfelden
Wie und wann wir fahren muss noch geklärt werden. Hängt auch davon ab, wer alles mit möchte. Im Gespräch ist auch einen Frühstückstop in HD zu machen, da Felix in HD dazukommt.
Mit dabei bis jetzt:


Tom (yeahhh ich freu mich )
Florian
Felix
Torben
André
kronic
Wer kann denn alles fahren? Wie gesagt habe ich diesen Sonntag kein Auto, könnte aber einen Heckträger für 3-4 Räder beisteuern.


Gruß, Tom


----------



## karsan (25. September 2013)

Moin Moin.... Ich wäre am Samstag dabei...

1.Florian
2.Daniel
3.Dad (wie war Dein Name noch mal? Sorry, werde alt...)
4.Karsten


----------



## Steff.R (25. September 2013)

hi, bin auch mal wieder online und würde am Samstag auch mitkommen! liebe Grüße, steffen


----------



## fr33styl3r (25. September 2013)

Ich hatte für Sonntag eigentlich abgesagt. ..sorry, nur dass da kein Missverständniss aufkommt, aber ich kann leider nicht. ..


----------



## tobias80 (25. September 2013)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei 

Grüße tobias.


----------



## karsan (25. September 2013)

So und mein bekannter Lars wäre auch wieder dabei...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (25. September 2013)

Dann aktualisiere ich mal:

Bis jetzt am Samstag dabei:

1.Florian als Chef
2.Daniel
3.Daniels Dad (wie war Dein Name noch mal? Sorry, werde alt...)
4.Karsten
5.Steffen.R (Hast Du ein neues Rad?)
6.tobias80
7.Lars
8.Arisa


----------



## kraft_werk (25. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann aktualisiere ich _auch_ mal:
> 
> Bis jetzt am Samstag dabei:
> 
> ...


----------



## silke1405 (25. September 2013)

Bin am SA auch dabei.

LG Silke


----------



## Aquatarkus (25. September 2013)

So, hab` mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet, und freu´ mich auf den SA ! 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Jadefuchs (26. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen und einen lieben Gruß an die MTB-Gruppe in Speyer!
Ich bin der Felix, fahre gerne Rad und mache ab und zu Dinge kaputt; neulich ein Alutech Fanes und gestern leider mein iPhone ... toi toi toi, dass in Beerfelden nichts passiert ... ;-)

Wie Tom schon gesagt hat, bin ich am So für Beerfelden am Start. Ab Heidelberg!
Habe leider kein Auto am Sonntag, wer würde mich mitnehmen?

Biete zur Motivationssteigerung neben meinem Dank und Benzingeld auch ein großes Bier zum Heidelberger Frühstück am Sonntagmorgen an ...

Vorschlag: Bezüglich Frühstück würde ich das Café Frisch (Jahnstraße 34, 69120 Heidelberg) empfehlen. Es macht Sonntags um 8:00 Uhr auf, wenn wir uns um 9:00 Uhr dort treffen könnten wir gegen 9:45 Uhr losdüsen und wären dann gegen 10:30 Uhr in Beerfelden. Beerfelden öffnet momentan ja um 10:00 Uhr, würde also doch ganz gut passen, oder?

Ich würde morgens dann mit Radel und Tasche am Bäcker Spalier stehen ...

BG Felix


----------



## nile2 (26. September 2013)

Fahre am Samstag auch mit.
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (26. September 2013)

Dann sind das jetzt genau 10. Also ist Samstag damit ausgebucht:

1.Florian als Chef
2.Daniel
3._Peter_
4.Karsten
5.Steffen.R (Hast Du ein neues Rad?)
6.tobias80
7.Lars
8.Arisa
9.Silke
10.Evelin


----------



## Florian.R (26. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

also ich freue mich schon auf Samstag! Das Wetter sieht gut aus, es spricht also nichts gehen eine super Tour! Organisatorisch hatte Tom ja schon alles gesagt, wir starten um halb elf am Neustadter Hbf. Die Tour wird vom Umfang und Anspruch her ähnlich wie letzten Sonntag, es geht breite Wege hoch und dann schmale, nicht zu schwere Wege wieder runter. Falls noch Fragen sind bitte einfach stellen 

Zu Sonntag:
Wegen Beerfelden am Sonntag hab ich leider auch keine guten Nachrichten, kann ebenfalls kein Auto anbieten... :/
Die S-Bahn fährt im Moment nur bis Neckargemünd, von da aus sind es noch 32km, also nicht wirklich eine Option... Es gibt eine Busverbindung von da nach Beerfelden, aber ich weiß nicht genau ob die Räder mitnehmen. Mir fällt da ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so wirklich was ein...

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2013)

Habe auch mal geschaut. Eine Verbindung habe ich zwar gefunden, aber die ist nicht so prickelnd:
7:15 in Speyer los. Im Bikepark um 10 Uhr. Abfahrt ab Bikepark 17 Uhr. Zurück in Speyer 19:30.
Ich überlege noch was man machen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (27. September 2013)

Hi Teilnehmer der Samstag-Tour,

fährt noch jemand mit dem Zug von Speyer nach Neustadt? Wegen Ticket und so...

Gruß Evelin


----------



## Aquatarkus (27. September 2013)

Hi Evelin,

ich fahre auch mit dem Zug, allerdings erst ab Böhl-Iggelheim. Keine Ahnung, was das kostet, oder ob event. ein Ticket für mehrere Personen ab Sp dann günstiger wäre. Sonst kümmert sich ja Tom immer um die Tickets.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. September 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> .......
> Falls noch Fragen sind bitte einfach stellen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Florian.R (27. September 2013)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> da ich jetzt erst die "Freigabe" für Samstag erhalten habe wollte ich mal nachfragen ob die Möglichkeit besteht die Teilnehmerzahl auf 11 zu erhöhen,
> denn ich würde gerne mal wieder bei Euch mitfahren und würde dann von Schifferstadt aus mit dem Zug kommen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



alla hopp, wir können ja hier niemanden diskriminieren weil er für seine Teilnahme kämpfen musste


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. September 2013)

Super danke

Ich könnte dann auch für die, die ab Schifferstadt fahren Tickets besorgen.

Bei Bedarf dann einfach melden

Ich freu mich auf morgen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nile2 (27. September 2013)

Hi, 
wegen der Tour morgen kaufe ich am besten die Bahntickets, weil ich ab Speyer losfahre. Ich weiß jetzt auch wie es geht 
Wer ein Ticket braucht, kann sich noch melden, bis jetzt sind es 3 Leute:

Peter
Thomas
ich

Gruß Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquatarkus (27. September 2013)

Hi Evelin,

find ich super, dass du die Karten besorgst, ich hätt mich erst mal schlau machen müssen, bin ja sonst kein Bahnfaher.


----------



## nile2 (27. September 2013)

gerne doch 

Na ja, Tom hat ein wenig geholfen 

Bis morgen im Zug,
Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. September 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite 




bis morgen dann

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2013)

Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß morgen!

Für Sonntag sieht's auch wieder gut aus. Ich habe dann doch ein Auto.
So dürfte am Sonntag die Zusammensetzung aussehen:


Tom
Florian
Felix
André
kronic
Ich lade mein Rad dann in den Kofferraum. Drei gehen problemlos hinten drauf. André hat ein Leihrad von dort. Passt also!
André hatte ja schon mal geschrieben, dass er nicht allzu spät zurück sein möchte.
Also würde ich sagen wir fahren so, dass wir gegen 10 schon dort sind.
Vorschlag also:
Abfahrt um 8:00 bei mir (Treffpunkt dann ein paar Minuten vorher)
HD um 8:30, dort noch Frühstück
Kurz nach 9 weiter nach Befe, 10 Uhr dort.
Spasssss bis kurz vor 16Uhr.
Zurück in Speyer gegen 17Uhr

Oder ohne Frühstück eine halbe Stunde später.


----------



## Florian.R (28. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß morgen!
> 
> Für Sonntag sieht's auch wieder gut aus. Ich habe dann doch ein Auto.
> So dürfte am Sonntag die Zusammensetzung aussehen:
> ...



!Das betrifft nicht die Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour, keine Panik !

Hey Leute,

ich kann leider am Sonntag doch nicht, muss woanders aushelfen... Superschade, ich hätte echt Bock gehabt! Tut mir leid dass das jetzt so spontan kommt, ich habe es auch erst vorhin erfahren :/

Gruß Florian


----------



## kRoNiC (28. September 2013)

Muss für Sonntag leider auch absagen  

Gruß

Flo


----------



## tommybgoode (28. September 2013)

Muss am Namen liegen. Schade, aber kann man nix machen. Dann haben wir halt nur zu dritt Spaß


----------



## kraft_werk (28. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann haben wir halt nur zu dritt Spaß



..und das hoffentlich nicht zu wenig! 
Macht nix kaputt!


----------



## karsan (28. September 2013)

Genau den wenn was kaputt ist nimmt es einem den ganzen Spaß 

Trotzdem war es schön  lach


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..und das hoffentlich nicht zu wenig!
> Macht nix kaputt!



Kaputt ist nix. Und das mit dem Spaß lässt sich glaube ich erahnen 



 

 



War nur leider ziemlich voll. Teilweise war die Warterei doch grenzwertig. Aber sonst war alles top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (29. September 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Kaputt ist nix. Und das mit dem Spaß lässt sich glaube ich erahnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kuhle Pic´s


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. September 2013)

Na ja Daniel du machst aber auch eine gute Figur 




IMG_1293 von bonsaibiker auf Flickr


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. September 2013)

Sorry und einige anderen natürlich auch 




IMG_1282 von bonsaibiker auf Flickr




IMG_1283 von bonsaibiker auf Flickr




IMG_1284 von bonsaibiker auf Flickr




IMG_1292 von bonsaibiker auf Flickr


----------



## kraft_werk (30. September 2013)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Sorry und einige anderen natürlich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus! Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht! 



Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Na ja Daniel du machst aber auch eine gute Figur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber da gibts Abzüge in der B-Note..ich häng viel zu weit hinten, für das bisschen Treppe


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Aber da gibts Abzüge in der B-Note..ich häng viel zu weit hinten, für das bisschen Treppe


Na ja, du hast ja eine Weile pausiert. Ist verziehen


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Oktober 2013)

Die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:


*Sonntag, 6.10., 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest:* Von NW über Wachenheim
nach Lambrecht. Hatte ich schon mal vor kurzem vor. Aber die Tour
wurde dann spontan deutlich anders. Diesmal soll es klappen.
Ist eine meiner Lieblingstouren. Strecke ca. 30km mit gut 1000Hm.
Tourguide bin ich.

*Sonntag, 13.10. ist wieder Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour* mit entspanntem Tempo
auf einen Hügel. Geplanter Tourverlauf ist von NW in Richtung Totenkopf.
Dann evtl. nach Lambrecht oder wieder nach NW zurück.
Offizieller Tourstart ist in NW am Hauptbahnhof um 10:30.
Letztes mal hat die Absprache mit den Zugtickets ja gut geklappt,
so dass man auch günstig mit dem Zug ab Speyer fahren konnte.
Vielleicht klappt das ja wieder so schön. Absprechen kann man das
am besten hier übers Forum.
Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute, damit auch Flow aufkommt 
Tourguide ist Daniel.

Ansonsten lohnt es sich natürlich mal ins Forum zu schauen. Könnte sein,
dass noch kleinere Extratouren statt finden.

Wer ganz spontan ist: Morgen fahren wir ganz kurzfristig nach Stromberg.
Auto ist aber schon voll. Müsste man sich also selbst drum kümmern.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## nile2 (2. Oktober 2013)

*Sonntag, 13.10. ist wieder Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour* mit entspanntem Tempo
auf einen Hügel. Geplanter Tourverlauf ist von NW in Richtung Totenkopf.
Dann evtl. nach Lambrecht oder wieder nach NW zurück.
Offizieller Tourstart ist in NW am Hauptbahnhof um 10:30.
Letztes mal hat die Absprache mit den Zugtickets ja gut geklappt,
so dass man auch günstig mit dem Zug ab Speyer fahren konnte.
Vielleicht klappt das ja wieder so schön. Absprechen kann man das
am besten hier übers Forum.
Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute, damit auch Flow aufkommt 
Tourguide ist Daniel.


Ich fahre mit 
Evelin


----------



## karsan (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi Daniel,

da mein Vorderrad wieder heile ist  melde ich mal Lars und mich wieder an für den 13.10

Gruß


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Oktober 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> da mein Vorderrad wieder heile ist  melde ich mal Lars und mich wieder an für den 13.10..




Warst beim California?


Alla hopp, dann eröffne ich hier mal ganz offiziell die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Ich/Daniel (als Guide)
2. Evelin
3. Karsten
4. Lars
5. Dad/Peter

..wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?! 

EDIT - Für alle, die ab Limburgerhof / Schifferstadt zusteigen, könnte ich das Ticket holen. (Für die Gruppe aus Speyer auch, aber ich will hier keinen zum Schwarzfahren animieren!) 

..darf man Schwarzfahren überhaupt noch sagen? Politisch korrekt wäre es doch "maximal pigmentiertes fahren" oder "fahren mit Migrationshintergrund"?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silke1405 (3. Oktober 2013)

Bin am SO 13.10. auch dabei. Komme direkt nach NW.

Gruß Silke


----------



## Steff.R (3. Oktober 2013)

So langsam komme ich mit dem mtb-Forum klar, hi Ihr lieben!

wäre bei der Ein-Hügel-Tour am 13. auch dabei!

am So klappt leider nicht, schade, aber bin übers WE weg.

und an Tom: habe dein ex-bike  nicht ersetzt, aber mein profil dahingehend aktualisiert...

viel spass am So und bis zum 13! 

Liebe Grüße, 
Steff


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Oktober 2013)

Melde mich und meinen Bruder auch mal für den 13.10 an


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..die Teilnehmerliste:
> 
> 1. Ich/Daniel (als Guide)
> 2. Evelin
> ...



Arisa, Thomas, wie siehts aus?!


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Oktober 2013)

Flo... Mein Bruder heißt Felix


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Oktober 2013)

Hui, das wird ja wieder eng. Arisa hat sich bei mir gemeldet und ist auch dabei. Falls jemand ein Ticket holt, hätte sie auch gerne eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Oktober 2013)

Äh wollte auch wieder mit,
bin ich schon wieder zu spät?


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Oktober 2013)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> ..bin ich schon wieder zu spät?




Ok, damit wären wir ja dann wieder vollständig..

 1. Arisa
 2. Evelin
 3. Karsten
 4. Lars
 5. Dad/Peter
 6. Silke
 7. Steffen
 8. Flo
 9. Felix
10. Thomas



Ok, Tickets..?!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja bitte auch für mich wieder eins.


----------



## nile2 (4. Oktober 2013)

Tickets kann ich für die Speyerer holen. Ich kaufe sie am Bhf. Speyer/Nordwest für alle, die dann da sind.
Daniel, holst du die Tickets für die Restlichen, die ab Schifferstadt fahren?

Gruß Evelin


----------



## karsan (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen....

für die ab Schifferstadt können auch Lars oder ich machen....

Einfach vielleicht kurz vorher sagen wer eins ab Schifferstadt bzw. Böhl braucht...

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kraft_werk (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi!

Da ich mir eh ein Ticket holen muss, kann ich natürlich auch für den Rest ab Schifferstadt mit holen. Ich mache das per App, ganz bequem von zuhause 

Wieviele Leute sind wir denn ab Schifferstadt?

Karsten, Lars, Thomas, Dad, ... ?!

Steffen? ..oder kommst du wieder direkt nach Neustadt?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich jetzt am Sonntag aus?

Ich
Torben
Florian???
...


----------



## Florian.R (5. Oktober 2013)

am Start!
Torben auch, soweit ich weiß

 Gruß Florian


----------



## MrMoe (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme aus Landau und würde gerne mal in einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter mitfahren,
falls also am 13. noch jemand absagt, würde ich gerne als Ersatz einspringen.

Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## tobias80 (5. Oktober 2013)

hallo Tommy

würde gern bei der tour morgen 6.10 mitfahren. würde dann direkt nach NW an den Bahnhof kommen.

grüsse tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Oktober 2013)

Gut, Abfahrt dort ist 10:30.
Wir werden allerdings wahrscheinlich in Lambrecht wieder aufschlagen.
Da müsstest Du dann entweder Zugfahren oder noch ein paar Meter
nach NW radeln.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo mal wieder,

die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:
*Freitag, 18.10. um 17:00 in Speyer Nordwest*: Tour zum Weingut Wolf in Edesheim. Das hat ja langsam schon Tradition  Tourguide mache ich.

*Samstag, 26.10. um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest*. *Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour *zum Totenkopf. Tourguide bin auch ich. Für Selbstanreiser: 10:30 in NW HBf. Für alle anderen hole ich die Tickets direkt vor der Abfahrt in Speyer. Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute.

*Samstag, 26.10. um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. "Normale" Tour. *Tourguide ist noch offen. Aber das wird sich ergeben. Treffpunkt der beiden Gruppen ist dann am Totenkopf zur gemeinsamen Pause und abschließenden Abfahrt nach NW.

Außerdem ist dieses Wochenende natürlich wie geplant Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour. Aber die ist leider schon voll.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Tom, der 26 ist aber ein Samstag, wenns der Sonntag der 27.10.ist bin ich dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2013)

Ups, ja. Geändert. Sollte Samstag heißen.


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Freitag, 18.10. um 17:00 in Speyer Nordwest*: Tour zum Weingut Wolf in Edesheim. Das hat ja langsam schon Tradition



 Dabei!
So langsam sollte ich das "normale Tempo" wieder fahren können


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ups, ja. Geändert. Sollte Samstag heißen.



Schade, da bin ich beruflich noch in Dresden


----------



## silke1405 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, SA den 26.10. zur Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour melde ich mich an.

Gruß Silke


----------



## Aquatarkus (10. Oktober 2013)

silke1405 schrieb:


> Hallo, SA den 26.10. zur Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour melde ich mich an.
> 
> Gruß Silke




Jo, bin dann auch wieder mit an Bord !


----------



## flashbulb (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi, für die Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour möchte ich mich gern anmelden.
Treffpunkt ist dann 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt Weinstraße Hbf.

Da ich "neu" bin, bin ich mal gespannt wie's so abläuft ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen, für Sonntag die Ein-Hügel-Tour ist gerade ein Platz frei geworden. 
Lars kann leider nicht mit.
 @Daniel oder wer dann Tickets besorgt...ab Schifferstadt dann ich auf alle Fälle.

Dann bis Sonntag

Gruß Karsten


----------



## flashbulb (10. Oktober 2013)

Aber Samstag ist auch eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour, oder?


----------



## karsan (10. Oktober 2013)

flashbulb schrieb:


> Aber Samstag ist auch eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour, oder?



Nö nicht das ich wüsste...Sonntag 13.10...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Oktober 2013)

flashbulb schrieb:


> Aber Samstag ist auch eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour, oder?



Samstag den 26.10. siehe oben


----------



## karsan (10. Oktober 2013)

Un jetzt am Sundaach.....


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Oktober 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Un jetzt am Sundaach.....



genau, isch frä misch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (11. Oktober 2013)

MrMoe schrieb:


> ..falls also am 13. noch jemand absagt, würde ich gerne als Ersatz einspringen..



Hi Moritz!

Falls du noch möchtest, nun wäre ein Platz frei 


Also, es finden zwei Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Touren statt. Eine jetzt am Sonntag den 13.10., und eine am Samstag den 26.10..
Die erste Tour, am 13.10. wäre - falls Moritz mit möchte - schon ausgebucht.

Die zweite Tour, am 26.10. ist noch "frei"..vermutlich aber nicht mehr lange 

Die Tickets werden wir wohl splitten. Einer kauft für die Gruppe, die in Speyer losfährt, der andere (ich) für die Gruppe ab Schifferstadt.

Also kaufe ich für:
Karsten, Dad, Thomas, mich, ... ?! Steffen? ..kommst du direkt nach NW HBF, oder fährst mit uns im Zug?


----------



## flashbulb (11. Oktober 2013)

Also ich meinte die "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour" am 26.10.

Sorry, falls das grad für Verwirrung gesorgt hat.


----------



## MrMoe (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Daniel,
ja ich würde gerne mitfahren!
Ich würde euch dann um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am HBF treffen, da ich aus Landau komme.
Grüße
Moritz


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Oktober 2013)

MrMoe schrieb:


> ..Ich würde euch dann um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am HBF treffen..



Und schon sind wir wieder komplett


----------



## silke1405 (12. Oktober 2013)

MTB - Sonntag 13.10.

Bei mir klappt es morgen nicht, da ich eine leichte Erkältung habe.

Viel Spaß an alle

Silke


----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Schade, dann bis zum nächsten mal und gute Besserung


----------



## Steff.R (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi alle zusammen,

mich hat es erkältungstechnisch erwischt und muss für morgen absagen. Sch...!

Wäre aber bei der "Weingut-Wolf-Tour" mit dabei und für die Woche danach will ich auch gleich reservieren ...

Viel Spass morgen und liebe Grüße vom

Steff


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Oktober 2013)

Hey!

Na dann mal gute Besserung euch beiden!


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Oktober 2013)

Soo, dann mal die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste für morgen:

Der Guido und..
1. Arisa
 2. Evelin
 3. Karsten
 4. Moritz
 5. Peter
 8. Flo
 9. Felix
10. Thomas



Für kurzentschlossene wäre also noch ein Plätzchen frei.
(allerdings ist es wohl noch etwas zu früh für Plätzchen)
Tickets für Karsten, Thomas und Dad ab Schifferstadt kaufe ich.
Die Tour geht von NW nach Lambrecht. Einkehr ist auf der Totenkopfhütte geplant.


----------



## nile2 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hey, 
wie oben gesagt (geschrieben), ich kaufe Tickets für alle, die ab Speyer fahren - wenn ich bis dahin nicht erfroren bin 

Dann bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> 
> mich hat es erkältungstechnisch erwischt und muss für morgen absagen. Sch...!
> 
> ...




Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. Oktober 2013)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie oben gesagt (geschrieben), ich kaufe Tickets fÃ¼r alle, die ab Speyer fahren - wenn ich bis dahin nicht erfroren bin
> 
> Dann bis morgen
> Evelin



Wir sollten die Tour vielleicht in Ein-HÃ¼gel-GlÃ¼hwein-Tour umbenennen ð


----------



## nile2 (13. Oktober 2013)

*Samstag, 26.10. um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest*. *Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour *zum  Totenkopf. Tourguide bin auch ich. Für Selbstanreiser: 10:30 in NW HBf.  Für alle anderen hole ich die Tickets direkt vor der Abfahrt in Speyer. Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute.

So, ich melde mich jetzt mal an 
Gruß Evelin


----------



## flashbulb (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi...also wie bereits erwähnt melde ich mich auch zur Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am 26.10. an. Ich werde aber direkt nach NW Hbf kommen.

Freu mich.

VG
Sven


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Oktober 2013)

servus,

ich würde am 18 auf die abendtour mitfahren und am 26 die normale. wird wieder zeit


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann mach ich mal ne Liste:

Jetzt am Freitag abend Richtung Likör:
- Ich
- Daniel
- Steffen
- Andreas

Hätte bis jetzt auch noch Lampen zum Verleihen übrig. Kann also ruhig auch noch jemand ohne eigene Lampe mit. Strecke: NW nach Edesheim. 25km/800Hm. Tempo zwischen EHKT und normaler Tour.

Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (20km/500Hm) am 26.10.:
- Daniel (doch als Guide)
- Silke
- Aquatarkus / Peter
- Flashbulb / Sven
- Steff.R.
- Evelin

Teilnehmerzahl wird an dem Tag wohl nicht kritisch, da wir die Gruppe splitten werden. Paralllel dazu fahren bis jetzt (30/1000):
- Ich
- stefffenbecki

Hab ich jemanden vergessen?


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal ne Liste:
> 
> Jetzt am Freitag abend Richtung Likör:
> - Ich
> ...



was anderes:

anhang abends erwünscht? wann hast den geplantin edesheim zu sein ?


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Oktober 2013)

Klar. Sie kann gerne kommen. Ich werde ab 20:00 reservieren. Aber so ganz genau kann man das natürlich nie sagen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo an die Mitfahrer von gestern, hier noch mal etwas zur Erinnerung 




image von bonsaibiker auf Flickr




image von bonsaibiker auf Flickr

und die Treppe 




image von bonsaibiker auf Flickr

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (14. Oktober 2013)

..diesmal gibts auch keine Abzüge in der B-Note 

War eine schöne Runde! ..ich freu´mich schon auf´s nächste mal


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Klar. Sie kann gerne kommen. Ich werde ab 20:00 reservieren. Aber so ganz genau kann man das natürlich nie sagen.


ja bei dir net. plus 1 h is immer drin


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..diesmal gibts auch keine Abzüge in der B-Note
> 
> War eine schöne Runde! ..ich freu´mich schon auf´s nächste mal



wie ich sehe hält fie hand und der daumen. sehr  schön


----------



## nile2 (14. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..diesmal gibts auch keine Abzüge in der B-Note
> 
> War eine schöne Runde! ..ich freu´mich schon auf´s nächste mal




...diesmal gibts bei mir Abzüge in den Haltungsnoten 

Aber, ja war eine schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch 

Evelin


----------



## Sturm8406 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi ihr! Bei der Tour zum Wolf am Freitag bin ich auch dabei ! Freu mich schon !


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Oktober 2013)

Sturm8406 schrieb:


> Hi ihr! Bei der Tour zum Wolf am Freitag bin ich auch dabei ! Freu mich schon !



gelle wenns lecker was zu trinken gibt kommt doch jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (14. Oktober 2013)

nile2 schrieb:


> ..diesmal gibts bei mir Abzüge in den Haltungsnoten



..das üben wir demnächst mal 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> gelle wenns lecker was zu trinken gibt kommt doch jeder


----------



## rmfausi (15. Oktober 2013)

Ist das eigentlich die "unfahrbare" Treppe auf der Kaisergartenabfahrt? Sie sieht so ganz schnuckelig aus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Oktober 2013)

Das hab ich irgendwo schon mal gehört. Wer hat denn dieses "unfahrbar" mal behauptet?


----------



## rmfausi (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du beim Gäsbock mitfahren würdest und in einer Gruppe Hardtailsattelobensonntagsfahrer stehst dann wüsstet du warum.
Am Einstieg der Treppe von oben sieht sie schon anders aus. Beim Gäsbock bin ich sie auch noch nicht gefahren, ich muss sie mir mal in Ruhe anschauen. Dann aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Marathonfully.
Die nächste SSP-HT Tour reicht dann wohl schon. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann muss ich wohl mal beim Gäsbock mitfahren


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Gäsbock mitfahren würdest und in einer Gruppe Hardtailsattelobensonntagsfahrer stehst dann wüsstet du warum.
> Am Einstieg der Treppe von oben sieht sie schon anders aus. Beim Gäsbock bin ich sie auch noch nicht gefahren, ich muss sie mir mal in Ruhe anschauen. Dann aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Marathonfully.
> Die nächste SSP-HT Tour reicht dann wohl schon.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 

Wollt gerade sagen...die Treppe ist auch mit solch einem Gefährt fahrbar (die auf dem Bild ist allerdings noch ein Stückchen weiter oben...):


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Oktober 2013)

Für die untere Treppe braucht man dickere Reifen.


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Für die untere Treppe braucht man dickere Reifen.


 That's not true.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Oktober 2013)

Viel dickere! Das Thema lässt mich irgendwie nicht mehr los...


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Viel dickere! Das Thema lässt mich irgendwie nicht mehr los...


Reifenbreite bzw. -schmäle wird überbewertet. Es kommt immer auf den Fahrer an und dort explizit auf den Kopf!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Treppenfahren wird im Kopf entschieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (15. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich die "unfahrbare" Treppe auf der Kaisergartenabfahrt?



Genau die 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl mal beim Gäsbock mitfahren



..hoffentlich sind wir nächstes Jahr ein paar leute mehr (aus der Speyerer-Gruppe)!



Optimizer schrieb:


> Wollt gerade sagen...die Treppe ist auch mit  solch einem Gefährt fahrbar (die auf dem Bild ist allerdings noch ein  Stückchen weiter oben...):



 Du hast ja eh für offene Münder und Kopfschütteln gesorgt  Respekt, mit "dem Ding" wollte ich nicht durch Wald fahren!

Aber wo du schonmal da bist :
Gab´s eigentlich Probleme mit der Kombination aus Zee und Mirfe 42er?!
(Schafft das Zee das grosse Ritzel, und was für ein Blatt hast du vorne drauf? ..das Kurze Schaltwerk mid Shadow+ sieht nämlich lecker aus!)


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Du hast ja eh für offene Münder und Kopfschütteln gesorgt  Respekt, mit "dem Ding" wollte ich nicht durch Wald fahren!



Mach ich aber nächstes Jahr bei GBM wieder!



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Aber wo du schonmal da bist :
> Gab´s eigentlich Probleme mit der Kombination aus Zee und Mirfe 42er?!
> (Schafft das Zee das grosse Ritzel, und was für ein Blatt hast du vorne drauf? ..das Kurze Schaltwerk mid Shadow+ sieht nämlich lecker aus!)


An meinem Fully ("Sacré bleu") hat es funktioniert, obwohl hier viele berichtet hatten, dass es nicht gehen soll. Das "große" Zee-Schaltwerk (es gibt noch ein kleines in DH-Ausführung) packt es an sich, wenn die Kombination mit dem Schaltauge stimmt. Ich musste die B-Schraube(?) fast ganz reindrehen,so dass zwischen Mirfe und oberem Schaltröllchen Platz für die Kette ist. An meinem anderen Rad mit Zee ist der Anschlag von Schaltwerk weiter vorne, so dass ich bezweifle, dass dort es dort mit dem Mirfe klappen kann...


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mach ich aber nächstes Jahr bei GBM wieder!



Alter Ego bleibt zu Hause?


----------



## kraft_werk (15. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mach ich aber nächstes Jahr bei GBM wieder!






Optimizer schrieb:


> An meinem Fully ("Sacré bleu") hat es funktioniert, obwohl hier viele  berichtet hatten, dass es nicht gehen soll. Das "große" Zee-Schaltwerk  (es gibt noch ein kleines in DH-Ausführung) packt es an sich, wenn die  Kombination mit dem Schaltauge stimmt. Ich musste die B-Schraube(?) fast  ganz reindrehen,so dass zwischen Mirfe und oberem Schaltröllchen Platz  für die Kette ist. An meinem anderen Rad mit Zee ist der Anschlag von  Schaltwerk weiter vorne, so dass ich bezweifle, dass dort es dort mit  dem Mirfe klappen kann...



Ok, dann heisst es eben ausprobieren..aber Danke für die Info!


----------



## Larslampe (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mich bei der Tour am 26.10. auch noch dranhängen .
Grüße
Lars


----------



## otterbiker (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi Tom, ich fahre die "Wein-Tour" heute Abend mit, aber vor der Weinprobe wieder zurück


----------



## karsan (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke noch mal Daniel....war echt ne schöne Tour!!!

Schade das im am 26.10 Dienst habe und nicht mit kann...

Viel Spaß schon mal...vor allem auch für heute Abend...Wetter ist ja Top!



kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..diesmal gibts auch keine Abzüge in der B-Note
> 
> War eine schöne Runde! ..ich freu´mich schon auf´s nächste mal


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich aktualisiere mal:

Heute um 17:00 in Speyer bzw. 17:30 NW
- Ich
- Daniel
- Steffenbecki
- Andreas
- Peter B.
- Markus
- André
Lampen bringe ich mit

Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (20km/500Hm) am 26.10.:
- Daniel (doch als Guide)
- Silke
- Aquatarkus / Peter
- Flashbulb / Sven
- Steff.R.
- Evelin
- Lars

Paralllel dazu fahren bis jetzt (30/1000):
- Ich
- stefffenbecki
- André
Hab ich jemanden vergessen?



karsan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß schon mal...vor allem auch für heute Abend...Wetter ist ja Top!


Danke, werden wir haben


----------



## Gebhardan (18. Oktober 2013)

Den 26.10. habe ich bis auf weiteres auch schon eingeplant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. Oktober 2013)

Neue Liste:

Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (20km/500Hm) am 26.10.:
- Daniel (doch als Guide)
- Silke
- Aquatarkus / Peter
- Flashbulb / Sven
- Steff.R.
- Evelin
- Lars
- Frank
- Franks Sohn (sorry, weiß den Namen nicht mehr)

Paralllel dazu fahren bis jetzt (30/1000):
- Ich
- André
- Markus
- Florian?
- Torben

Tickets kann ich für alle holen. Die Speyerer können einfach an den Bahnhof kommen.
Ich zähle dann wer da ist.
Die Leute ab Schifferstadt etc. müssten sich vorher melden, wenn sie ein Ticket möchten.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Oktober 2013)

is ja ne tolle rückrufaktion von fox.


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tickets kann ich für alle holen. Die Speyerer können einfach an den Bahnhof kommen.
> Ich zähle dann wer da ist.
> Die Leute ab Schifferstadt etc. müssten sich vorher melden, wenn sie ein Ticket möchten.



Für die, die in Schifferstadt zusteigen, kann ich auch gerne die Tickets holen, da ich ja ab Limburgerhof eh lösen muss..



steffenbecki schrieb:


> is ja ne tolle rückrufaktion von fox.



Betroffen?


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Oktober 2013)

noe zum glück nicht. ich schau aber nochmal noch evtl beim trek


----------



## karsan (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin....wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spaß morgen...Denk an Euch wenn ich im Dienst bin 


Angeblich laut Canyon sind ihre Bikes nicht betroffen aber muss heute mal schauen....

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Oktober 2013)

Soo, wie siehts denn nun aus mit den Tickets?

Ich kaufe dann für die "Schifferstadt-und-später-Gruppe", also:

Peter, Lars, Ich...




karsan schrieb:


> Moin....wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spaß morgen...Denk an Euch wenn ich im Dienst bin



Wir essen ein Stück Kuchen für dich mit 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> noe zum glück nicht. ich schau aber nochmal noch evtl beim trek



Das wäre zwar blöd, wenn du da die Gabel einschicken müsstest. Aber zum glück hast du ja genug Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Soo, wie siehts denn nun aus mit den Tickets?
> 
> Ich kaufe dann fÃ¼r die "Schifferstadt-und-spÃ¤ter-Gruppe", also:
> 
> ...


----------



## karsan (25. Oktober 2013)

Wenn's uff's Lambertskreuz geht dann bitte nen Bienenstich 


So nach der Gabel geschaut....und Tatsache  alles Safe!!!!! Glück gehabt...


----------



## silke1405 (25. Oktober 2013)

Tour am Samstag 26.10.2013

So ein Ärger, bin immer noch nicht richtig fit und muss deshalb krankheitsbedingt absagen. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

Silke


----------



## flashbulb (25. Oktober 2013)

-> Ein Hügel Kaffeetour am 26.10.2013

Hi, mein Zug ist laut Plan erst 10:31 in NW Hbf. Wäre super, wenn Ihr noch auf mich wartet, bevor ihr losfahrt ;-)

VG
Sven


----------



## nile2 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich wÃ¼nsche Euch ebenfalls viel Spass morgen. Bin ja bis Morgen in Dresden und kann deshalb leider nicht mitfahrenð¢
GruÃ Thomas



Sei nicht traurig, Dresden ist auch schÃ¶n


----------



## DoLo280 (25. Oktober 2013)

N'Abend Leute, ich würde mich wahrscheinlich Morgen auch stamm Freundin anschließen. Wo un Wann verlasst Ihr denn den Zug? 

Gruß Dominik


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2013)

Alle, die nicht mit können morgen: Gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim Arbeiten 



DoLo280 schrieb:


> N'Abend Leute, ich würde mich wahrscheinlich Morgen auch stamm Freundin anschließen. Wo un Wann verlasst Ihr denn den Zug?
> 
> Gruß Dominik



Wir starten um 10:30 (für flashbulb 10:32 ) in NW am HBf.


----------



## flashbulb (25. Oktober 2013)

Harte Vorgaben hier Tommy. ;-)
Ich hoffe die Bahn ist pünktlich.

Bis morgen.

Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich müssten wir ja auch in der gleichen Bahn sitzen, denke ich.


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Oktober 2013)

flashbulb schrieb:


> Harte Vorgaben hier Tommy. ;-)
> Ich hoffe die Bahn ist pünktlich.
> 
> Bis morgen.
> ...





Wenn du in LU einsteigst, dann steig gaaanz hinten ein. In der Regel ist das Fahrradabteil (in Richtung NW/KL) immer am Ende des Zuges.
In Limburgerhof steige ich dann dazu (um 1013)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (26. Oktober 2013)

ich komme morgen direkt zum hbf in nw. hat doch noch geklappt. bringe noch jemanden mit. dürfte passen


----------



## pfalzbube (26. Oktober 2013)

Habe Euch heute kurz nach 10 am Bahnhof gesehen und richtig Lust bekommen. Klappt aber zur Zeit gar nicht. War im July das letzte Mal auf dem MTB...


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Oktober 2013)

so männer scott die unendliche. dämpfer wieder nen knacks. am montag versuche ich das ding zu wandeln.  eigentlich echt gut das Rad aber qualitativ echt ne niete. scheint aber generell so bei den großen teileherdtellern zu sein. hsuptsache billig produziert und teuer verkauft. na das gute an der sache wäre dann ich kann wieder nach nem rad schauen. auf alle fälle geht das so net


----------



## Scatric (26. Oktober 2013)

Des ist aber ********.Ich habe selbst grad ne 8 Wochen Entziehungskur gehabt, riss am Tretlager  Jetzt wurde der Rahmen getauscht. Muss nur noch die Slicks von Rad am Ring gegen normale Reifen auswechseln. Dann würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## flashbulb (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

war echt eine coole Tour heute und sehr gut für mich um wieder rein zu kommen und mich auf nächsten Sommer vorzubereiten.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste (Kaffee)-Tour 

Danke an Daniel! Super Guide!


----------



## karsan (26. Oktober 2013)

Nabend zusammen...habe gehört ihr hattet ne schöne Tour!! Das Wetter war ja auch ein Traum 

Dann sag ich mal bis zum nächsten mal...

Grüße aus dem Dienst....


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Oktober 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen...habe gehört ihr hattet ne schöne Tour!! Das Wetter war ja auch ein Traum



Jaa, war ´ne echt schöne Tour, mit kuhlen Leuten, bei traumhaften Bedingungen 







flashbulb schrieb:


> ...freue mich schon auf die nächste (Kaffee)-Tour
> 
> Danke an Daniel! Super Guide!



Danke für die Blumen 
..bis zum nächsten mal dann 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ...scott die unendliche. dämpfer wieder nen knacks...auf alle fälle geht das so net



..du hast aber auch ein Pech mit dem Ding..


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Oktober 2013)

ich soll euch von susanne noch einen gruß ausrichten. hat ihr spass gemacht und wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt würde sie beiuns ab und zu mitfahren.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

war eine richtig schöne Tour gestern für mich und meinen Sohn. 
Und wir freuen uns schon auf den nächsten Ausflug! 

Und noch ein Lob an Daniel - super gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2013)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Habe Euch heute kurz nach 10 am Bahnhof gesehen und richtig Lust bekommen. Klappt aber zur Zeit gar nicht. War im July das letzte Mal auf dem MTB...


Mein Beileid. Da muss entweder das Zeitmanagement besser oder die Frau freigiebiger werden 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ... na das gute an der sache wäre dann ich kann wieder nach nem rad schauen. auf alle fälle geht das so net


Tja, ich wollte ja auch nix neues. Aber dennoch juckt es mich gerade ziemlich.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ich soll euch von susanne noch einen gruß ausrichten. hat ihr spass gemacht und wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt würde sie beiuns ab und zu mitfahren.


Ja, sag einen Gruß zurück. Irgendwie dachte ich ihr kommt noch mit runter ab dem Nollenkopf. Deshalb habe ich mich nicht richtig verabschiedet. Sie ist natürlich jederzeit willkommen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Da muss entweder das Zeitmanagement besser oder die Frau freigiebiger werden
> 
> Tja, ich wollte ja auch nix neues. Aber dennoch juckt es mich gerade ziemlich.
> aha
> ...





gruss steffen


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi mal wieder.

die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:

*Samstag, 2.November, 10:00 Speyer Nordwest:* *"Normale" Tour.*
Das genaue Ziel überlege ich mir noch. Aber jedenfalls ca. 30/1000
Ich tendiere Richtung Weidenthal oder so zu starten, um den im
Moment extremen Wanderermassen etwas aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Tourguide mache ich. Ich besorge für alle, die wollen, Tickets.

*Sonntag, 10.November, 10:00 Speyer Nordwest: Ein-Hügel-Kaffe-Tour.*
Daniel führt euch wahrscheinlich von Weidenthal übers Lambertskreuz
nach Lambrecht.
Ich bin nicht dabei, kann also auch keine Tickets besorgen.
Aber das hat ja die letzten male auch ohne mich gut geklappt 
Ach ja: Limit wieder 10 Leutchen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder.
> 
> die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:
> 
> ...




Sonntag 10. November bin ich dabei  (Erster )

Gruß Thomas


----------



## flashbulb (28. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder.
> 
> die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:
> 
> ...



Ich bin am 10.11. in der Heimat und meine Bremse zickt rum...kann also leider nicht mitfahren.

VG
Sven


----------



## karsan (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen, ich würde gern unter Vorbehalt einen Platz reservieren.

Habe Dienst aber versuche frei zu nehmen! Genaueres weiß ich morgen und geb dann Bescheid.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquatarkus (28. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder.
> 
> die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:
> 
> ...



Hi,

natürlich bin ich auch wider dabei, freu` mich schon drauf ! 

@ Daniel : du machst das super, weiter so 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## kRoNiC (28. Oktober 2013)

Für den 10.11 melde ich mich auch mal an


----------



## karsan (28. Oktober 2013)

Soooo das Lars technische Probleme mit seinem Rechner hat, soll ich ihn für den 10.11 auch anmelden.

Gruß


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Oktober 2013)

Soo, dann mach ich schonmal die Bestandsaufnahme für die EHK-Tour am 10.11.:

1. Daniel (kraft_werk)
2. Thomas (Bonsaibiker)
3. Peter (Aquatarkus)
4. Flo (kRoNiC)
5. Karsten (karsan)
6. Lars (Larslampe)
7.
8.
9.
10.

..gehn ja weg wie warme Semmeln, die "Startplätze"


----------



## MrMoe (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch gerne für die EHK-Tour am 10.11 anmelden.


Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## nile2 (28. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder.
> 
> die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:
> 
> ...


 
Arisa und ich kommen auch mit am 10. November 
Evelin


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Soo, dann mach ich schonmal die Bestandsaufnahme für die EHK-Tour am 10.11.:
> 
> 1. Daniel (kraft_werk)
> 2. Thomas (Bonsaibiker)
> ...



..mal aktualisiert..


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2013)

```

```
[MENTION][/MENTION]





kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..mal aktualisiert..


 kannst ja höchstbietend versteigern


----------



## Scatric (28. Oktober 2013)

Also man muss um 10 in Speyer nord west sein? Nur um da mal auf Nummer sicher zugehen


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand von euch bock mit nach bonn zu fahren falls ich mein bike gewandelt bekomme? würde dann mal bei radon im bike-discount vorbeischauen. ich würde mich vorher nochmal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (28. Oktober 2013)

Also nach Abklärung mit der besseren Hälfte, würde ich gern  Samstag den 2.11.  mitfahren.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2013)

ich denke ich werde auch mitfahren. hab allerdings nur das hanzz zur zeit. von daher müsst ihr dann ab und zu warten.


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Oktober 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch bock mit nach bonn zu fahren falls ich mein bike gewandelt bekomme? würde dann mal bei radon im bike-discount vorbeischauen. ich würde mich vorher nochmal melden.



HIER!


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2013)

[MENTION][/MENTION]





kraft_werk schrieb:


> HIER!



ja wenns soweit ist meld ich mich


----------



## Frank-Sohn (29. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder.
> 
> die nächsten beiden Termine stehen fest:
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen
Ich und Thomas würden gerne am Samstag mit fahren,können aber erst am Donnerstag bescheit geben.
gruß Frank


----------



## Steff.R (29. Oktober 2013)

hi alle zusammen,

melde mich für beide touren (02.11., 10.11.) an ...

... und hoffe, dass ich am Sa mithalte....

liebe grüße, steff


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Oktober 2013)

Das ging ja fix..

EHK-Tour am 10.11. ausgebucht..:

1. Daniel (kraft_werk)
2. Thomas (Bonsaibiker)
3. Peter (Aquatarkus)
4. Flo (kRoNiC)
5. Karsten (karsan)
6. Lars (Larslampe)
7. Arisa
8. Evelin (nile2)
9. Moritz (MrMoe)
10.Steffen (SteffR)


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Oktober 2013)

Steff.R schrieb:


> hi alle zusammen,
> 
> melde mich für beide touren (02.11., 10.11.) an ...
> 
> ...




ganz bestimmt. hältst dich an mich und daniel hochzu


----------



## karsan (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen.... und schwups wird ein Platz frei für den 10.11!!!!!

Meine Frage ob ich frei bekomme dauerte 5 sekunden und endete mit einem Gelächter :-(

Ihr könntet die Touren meinem Dienstpaln anpassen  lach lach ...

In diesem Sinne... Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann würde ich gerne den Platz nehmen.


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Oktober 2013)

Oh, da wirds schon wieder eng..

Unter Vorbehalt ist schon Frank gemeldet, der aber noch nicht weiss, ob das klappt am 10.11..

Falls ja, wäre die Tour ausgebucht, falls nein auch, weil dann Scatric mitfährt..



Schwierig, bei so grossem Ansturm allen gerecht zu werden...


1. Daniel (kraft_werk)
2. Thomas (Bonsaibiker)
3. Peter (Aquatarkus)
4. Flo (kRoNiC)
5. Frank (Frank-Sohn) ..wackelt noch.. (alternativ Scatric)
6. Lars (Larslampe)
7. Arisa
8. Evelin (nile2)
9. Moritz (MrMoe)
10.Steffen (SteffR)

..seid ihr eigentlich schonmal auf dem Drachenfels gewesen?!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Oktober 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..seid ihr eigentlich schonmal auf dem Drachenfels gewesen?!



nö ich noch nicht, hört sich gut an


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da das Wetter morgen ja noch gut sein soll, werde ich morgen eine "Walderkundungstour" machen. Wer Interesse hat kann gerne mit "erkunden". 
Ich fahre um 10:16 ab Schifferstadt mit dem Zug nach Neustadt.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Scatric (31. Oktober 2013)

Apropos Wetter wie siehts denn aus wenns regnet, wird dann trotzdem gefahren?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Oktober 2013)

Scatric schrieb:


> Apropos Wetter wie siehts denn aus wenns regnet, wird dann trotzdem gefahren?



Wenn du morgen meinst, da mach ich das an der Stärke des Regens fest.(aber es soll ja nicht regnen  )

Wenns um die geführten Touren geht, kann dir Tom darüber Auskunft geben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie reden alle als wäre am Wochenende miesestes Wetter angesagt.
Meine Vorhersage sagt 1mm Niederschlag voraus. Gefahren wird im Normalfall immer.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Oktober 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Irgendwie reden alle als wäre am Wochenende miesestes Wetter angesagt.
> Meine Vorhersage sagt 1mm Niederschlag voraus. Gefahren wird im Normalfall immer.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



genau. schließlich is ja mtb angesagt und net kaffeekränzchen oder butterfahrt. und rad putzen danach, aussehen wie sau is sowieso das geilste....


----------



## Scatric (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich putz mein rad nur so ungern


----------



## fr33styl3r (1. November 2013)

Fahren im Regen und dreckig werden ist nicht das Problem, bin Im Moment aber etwas angeschlagen/erkältet...

Ich entscheide dann kurzfristig ob ich am Samstag mitfahre und sag dir im entsprechenden Fall natürlich vorher noch Bescheid @ Tom


----------



## Frank-Sohn (1. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen das wetter scheint am Samstag zwar Kalt aber doch trocken zu sein,und somit sind wir mit dabei.  Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen Schönen Feiertag.

Gruß Frank


----------



## tommybgoode (1. November 2013)

Ums mit dem Ticket einfach zu halten, und damit Andreas es ein bisschen leichter hat von Edesheim, fahren wir doch in NW los. Dann Weinbiet, Stabenberg, L#.

Ich muss nur wissen, ob jemand ab Schifferstadt dabei ist, für den ich ein Ticket holen soll?

Ansonsten bis morgen, Tom


----------



## Scatric (1. November 2013)

Ich fahr ab Ludwigshafen los, ist dann 10uhr treffpunkt NW?


----------



## steffenbecki (1. November 2013)

tach zusammen. ich muss passen für morgen. war heute lange unterwegs mit dem rad und 1 tag familie muss auch sein. aber viel spass auf alle fälle


----------



## tommybgoode (1. November 2013)

Scatric schrieb:


> Ich fahr ab Ludwigshafen los, ist dann 10uhr treffpunkt NW?


1030 nw hbf


----------



## Scatric (1. November 2013)

Alles klar, danke.Bis morgen dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatric (3. November 2013)

Ich melde mich vorsorglich schon mal ab für den 10.1. Als Nachfolger für Frank, muss erst mal zum Doc meine Schulter checken lassen.


----------



## steffenbecki (3. November 2013)

jemand gestürzt?


----------



## Scatric (4. November 2013)

Ich nen paar mal aber nix schlimmes, mache schon länger mit der Schulter rum.Es war zwar schon besser, dachte ich zumindest, aber die Erschütterungen waren nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (4. November 2013)

Scatric schrieb:


> Ich nen paar mal aber nix schlimmes, mache schon länger mit der Schulter rum.Es war zwar schon besser, dachte ich zumindest, aber die Erschütterungen waren nicht gerade förderlich.


 
Ich wünsch Dir Gute besserung


----------



## steffenbecki (4. November 2013)

so wer sagt es denn. scott ist weg. geld bekomm ich wieder. nun gute frage  was nu kaufen. auf alle fälle ein enduro. hat aber zeit, hab ja noch 2 räder.
hab grad mal gar keine ahnung. radon swoop 150 e1 ist was oder cube stereo oder oder. neues canyon ?


noch ne andere frage: hat jemand von euch schon mit dem no tubes kit ein rad auf tubeless umgebaut ? gleich die nächste frage: wer hat nen kompressor ?

vorschläge für einen guten enduro reifen ? ich will am hanzz die bereifung tauschen, da muddy marry und big betty doch sauschwer. wenn ich dann grad dabei bin gleich auf tubeless umbauen. je nach bereifung sollten dann so zwischen 500 und 600 g gewichtsersparnis raus kommen. schon malnet schecht für den anfang. was ist mit conti reifen ?

zu guter letzt: tour am we geplant ? falls nicht würde ich eventuell bei den einsteigern mitfahren


----------



## Aquatarkus (5. November 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> so wer sagt es denn. scott ist weg. geld bekomm ich wieder. nun gute frage  was nu kaufen. auf alle fälle ein enduro. hat aber zeit, hab ja noch 2 räder.
> hab grad mal gar keine ahnung. radon swoop 150 e1 ist was oder cube stereo oder oder. neues canyon ?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ich glaube, Daniel hat auf no tubes umgebaut. Ich hab´nen  Kompressor, allerdings fehlt mir noch ein Adapter auf Scalverandventile.  

Gruß

Peter


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2013)

ah ok.

daniel mach mal vorschläge bezüglich fahrt nach bonn  zu bikediscount. schauen kann man ja mal nicht wahr leider kommt das slide 160 genau wie das neue canyon erst im frühling raus.

will noch jemand mit ? rückweg bei canyon vorbei zum schauen ?


----------



## Scatric (5. November 2013)

Und wenn man da nach RR schauen mag *duckundweg*


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2013)

Scatric schrieb:


> Und wenn man da nach RR schauen mag *duckundweg*



nach was ?

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (5. November 2013)

Scatric schrieb:


> Und wenn man da nach RR schauen mag *duckundweg*


 ..falsches Forum (..aber die haben da schon ein paar schöne RR am Lager  )
Was sagt der Doc zur Schulter? Amputieren? ..alles Ok?!



Aquatarkus schrieb:


> Hi, ich glaube, Daniel hat auf no tubes umgebaut..



..nicht ganz. Da meine Laufräder ja tubeless tauglich sind, habe ich lediglich das gelbe Felgenband von NoTubes + ein Tubelessventil verbaut. 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ah ok.
> daniel mach mal vorschläge bezüglich fahrt nach bonn  zu bikediscount.



..ich hab Zeit..
..geh jetzt radeln. Wie siehts morgen aus? ..oder am Donnerstag, oder am Freitag, oder am Montag? 
Sag wann du Zeit hast, das passt dann schon


----------



## Scatric (5. November 2013)

Ich war noch net dort.keine zeit dafür


----------



## DoLo280 (5. November 2013)

Also falls es am Sonntag nicht regnet wie aus Eimern werde ich mich samt Freundin wieder anschließen! Wo wird ausgestiegen? Neustadt Hbf?


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..falsches Forum (..aber die haben da schon ein paar schöne RR am Lager  )
> Was sagt der Doc zur Schulter? Amputieren? ..alles Ok?!
> 
> 
> ...



is mir eigentlich egal morgen wäre ok oder nächste woche. ich will mal bissl rum schauen. da du ahnung wäre das net schlecht wenn dabei bist. saucool. hab eben an meinem 29 die felgen gewogen und gemerkt, dass  die schwerer als die vom hanzz ist. saugeil

hinterrad samt kassette und bremsscheibe 1,5 kilo?????????

gibts das nächste rad was auf der verkaufsliste steht


----------



## kraft_werk (5. November 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..morgen wäre ok oder nächste woche..



Von mir aus morgen UND nächste Woche 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ..hab eben an meinem 29 die felgen gewogen und  gemerkt, dass  die schwerer als die vom hanzz ist. hinterrad samt kassette und bremsscheibe 1,5 kilo?????????
> gibts das nächste rad was auf der verkaufsliste steht



Genau, weg mit den schweren Dingern! 
(..ich glaub´, meine sind auch nicht viel leichter.. )



DoLo280 schrieb:


> Also falls es am Sonntag nicht regnet wie aus  Eimern werde ich mich samt Freundin wieder anschließen! Wo wird  ausgestiegen? Neustadt Hbf?



Hi! Sorry, aber da muss ich Einspruch einlegen.
Zum einen, weil die maximale Gruppengrösse schon erreicht ist, zum anderen, weil die Tour doch etwas "straffer" wird, als die letzte, bei der ihr dabei gewesen seid. Das wäre schlicht zuviel des guten.
Bei der nächsten gemütlichen Runde, seid ihr aber gerne wieder willkommen


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Von mir aus morgen UND nächste Woche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja klar ich meinte aber mit 1,5 kilo ohne reifen und das bei nem race fully????? is klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (5. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 10.November, 10:00 Speyer Nordwest: Ein-Hügel-Kaffe-Tour.*
> Daniel führt euch wahrscheinlich von Weidenthal übers Lambertskreuz
> nach Lambrecht.
> Ach ja: Limit wieder 10 Leutchen.



Also die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 99,999999999999999999999999 % 
..ebenso wahrscheinlich gehts über den Drachenfels  
Gutes Wetter hab´ich vorbestellt, mal sehen ob´s wird.

Hier nochmal die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Felix (Jadefuchs)
2. Thomas (Bonsaibiker)
3. Peter (Aquatarkus)
4. Flo (kRoNiC)
5. Frank (Frank-Sohn) ..hat aufgehört zu wackeln 
6. Lars (Larslampe)
7. Arisa
8. Evelin (nile2)
9. Moritz (MrMoe)
10.Steffen (SteffR)

Treffpunkt ist 1045 in Weidenthal am BHF.

Wie siehts denn mit den Tickets aus?
Die Gruppe ab Speyer kauft wieder selbst, und ich übernehme die Gruppe ab Limburgerhof/Schifferstadt. 
Das sind dann bei mir: Thomas, Peter, Lars, Steffen und meiner einer.
Felix sitzt schon im Zug, wenn ich einsteige?! (Bitte gaaanz hinten einsteigen)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (5. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ........Das sind dann bei mir: Thomas, Peter, Lars, Steffen und meiner einer.
> Felix sitzt schon im Zug, wenn ich einsteige?! (Bitte gaaanz hinten einsteigen)


----------



## nile2 (5. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Also die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 99,999999999999999999999999 %
> ..ebenso wahrscheinlich gehts über den Drachenfels
> Gutes Wetter hab´ich vorbestellt, mal sehen ob´s wird.
> 
> ...



Hey,
also für Arisa und mich besorge ich die Tickets. Was ist mit Herrn Flo? Brauchst du auch ein Ticket ab Speyer? Dann bitte melden. Und du, Frank? (tsss, hätte dich fast vergessen) Bitte Bescheid geben, ich kaufe die Tickets vorher ;-) 
Moritz kommt aus Landau, glaube ich.

Gruß
Evelin


----------



## kRoNiC (6. November 2013)

Hi, ich brauch kein Ticket


----------



## MrMoe (7. November 2013)

Heyho, ich brauch auch kein Ticket, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann steige ich ja um 10:32 Uhr in Neustadt zu euch in den Zug. Was hat Daniel gesagt, ganz hinten seid ihr?

Grüße
Moe


----------



## Bonsaibiker (8. November 2013)

Hallo guten Morgen Daniel,

ich wünsch dir alles alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag, 

und führ uns weiter so gut und sicher durch den Pfälzer Wald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (8. November 2013)

auch von mir allesgute zum geburtstag


----------



## MrMoe (9. November 2013)

Hey Daniel,
von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich!

Ich bin heute morgen mit einer total verspannten Schulter aufgewacht, die leider den ganzen Tag nicht besser geworden ist. Falls sich da bis morgen früh nichts ändern sollte, muss ich die Tour leider absagen. Wenn ich morgen also nicht in Neustadt zu euch in den Zug steige, sitze ich wahrscheinlich zu Hause und ärgere mich über meine Schulter, da ich trotz der Wettervorhersage echt Bock auf die Tour habe.

Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## kraft_werk (9. November 2013)

Danke 

Also, falls es morgen früh ein bisschen regnet, ist das kein Beinbruch, gefahren wird trotzdem.
Falls es aber schon nicht mehr regnet, sondern sich Wasserfallartig ergiesst, dann würde ich die Tour hier etwa eine Stunde vorher absagen. Es lohnt sich also, vor der Tour nochmal ins Forum zu gucken 
(..sollte aber selbstverständlich sein..)
Auch wäre es nett, dass diejenigen, die absagen möchten, dies eben bis spätestens 0900 tun, damit es beim Ticketkauf berücksichtigt werden kann  (wäre ja blöd, ein Ticket für 5 zu kaufen, und dann alleine da zu stehen!)
Also, dann bis morgen früh


----------



## Larslampe (10. November 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
leider muss ich mich wegen akuten Rückenbeschwerden für heute ausklinken...
Hatte eine wirklich besch... Nacht hinter mir.
Klamotten fürs schlechteste Wetter lagen schon griffbereit.
Wünsche euch falls ihr fahrt einen riesen Spaß.

Bis zum nächsten Mal (dann vielleicht mit Schneefall  =

Lars(lampe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (10. November 2013)

Hallo Daniel, hätte dir gerne auch telefonisch abgesagt, habe aber deine Tel. Nr. nicht...
Hoffe die Nachricht kommt rechtzeitig vor dem Ticketkauf bei dir an.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2013)

Muss leider auch absagen. Bin total erkältet, alles ist zu  Wünsche euch viel Spaß und keinen Regen.


----------



## kraft_werk (10. November 2013)

Moin!

Soo, bis jetzt sieht´s noch gut aus 

..ich aktualisiere mal:

1. Felix (Jadefuchs)
2. Thomas (Bonsaibiker)
5. Frank (Frank-Sohn)
6. Thomas
7. Arisa
8. Evelin (nile2)
9. Moritz (MrMoe) ..hat angefangen zu wackeln.. 
10.Steffen (SteffR)

..schonmal gute Besserung an Flo und Lars!


----------



## Larslampe (10. November 2013)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche...
Wünsch euch dass das Wetter hält!
Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei!!!


----------



## karsan (10. November 2013)

Moin zusammen.... erst mal Happy Birthday nachträglich Daniel.... Und dem Rest viel Spaß bei Biken???wäre auch gern Dabei..

Grüße aus dem Dienst...


----------



## Frank-Sohn (11. November 2013)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,ich hoffe ihr seit nach der Regen Tour Gestern alle noch fit und wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche 
gruß frank


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. November 2013)

Ahoi zusammen,
ich glaub mir sind gestern Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen gewachsen

Ich hoffe es geht allen gut und es hat keiner eine Erkältung davon getragen, gell Steffen.




image von bonsaibiker auf Flickr






image von bonsaibiker auf Flickr

Gruß Th.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (11. November 2013)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen,
> ich glaub mir sind gestern Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen gewachsen
> 
> Ich hoffe es geht allen gut und es hat keiner eine Erkältung davon getragen, gell Steffen.
> ...


 
Klasse Bilder


----------



## steffenbecki (11. November 2013)

also zur zeit hab ich irgendwie bei jedem rad bei jeder fahrt die seuche. ich sag nur formula bremsen. absoluter scheißdreck. Vorschläge für eine funktionierende bremse, die nicht quietscht und schleift, derem druck und bremspunkte sich nicht verschieben ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (11. November 2013)

und die dann bremst wenn sie soll ? also nicht berghoch von alleine


----------



## Scatric (11. November 2013)

Ich hab die avid code  und damit wunschlos glücklich. Die Avid Elixir ist auch net schlecht.


----------



## Houschter (11. November 2013)

Benchmark ist aktuell wohl Shimano. Welche ist dann wieder eine Geschmackssache bzw. Frage des Budgets. SLX oder XT sind da Favoriten.


----------



## nile2 (11. November 2013)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen,ich hoffe ihr seit nach der Regen Tour Gestern alle noch fit und wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche
> gruß frank



Hey, ja alles fit So eine Tour kann ja nur abhärtend wirken 

Auf dem Gruppenfoto sehen wir gar nicht schmutzig aus. Hast du das retouchiert, Thomas?

Viele Grüße 
Evelin


----------



## kraft_werk (11. November 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Vorschläge für eine funktionierende bremse, die nicht quietscht und schleift, derem druck und bremspunkte sich nicht verschieben ????



Definitiv Shimano!
Die günstigste ist die schon erwähnte SLX, die sicher der Preis/Leistungssieger ist. Wenn du eine Nummer dicker (4 Kolben) fahren willst, wäre die Zee wohl erste Wahl. (4 Kolben bieten etwas mehr Reserve, und eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr) Bei den Bremsscheiben würde ich allerdings von den IceTec-Scheiben abraten, da habe ich bisher viel schlechtes gelesen.

Welche Regentour  
Alles super! Bisher kein Kranker zu vermelden


----------



## steffenbecki (11. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Definitiv Shimano!
> Die günstigste ist die schon erwähnte SLX, die sicher der Preis/Leistungssieger ist. Wenn du eine Nummer dicker (4 Kolben) fahren willst, wäre die Zee wohl erste Wahl. (4 Kolben bieten etwas mehr Reserve, und eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr) Bei den Bremsscheiben würde ich allerdings von den IceTec-Scheiben abraten, da habe ich bisher viel schlechtes gelesen.
> 
> Welche Regentour
> Alles super! Bisher kein Kranker zu vermelden



was hälst von den elicir 7 oder 9 trail? sind beide mit sehr gut getestet worden und preislich günstiger sls shimano ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (12. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Definitiv Shimano!



Ich kenne keinen Avid-Fahrer, bei dem die Bremse nicht irgendwann schleift und quietscht..


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Avid-Fahrer, bei dem die Bremse nicht irgendwann schleift und quietscht..



ai super. is ja aber schon mal besser wie derart svhleifen, dass das rad abgebremst wird


----------



## Florian.R (12. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Avid-Fahrer, bei dem die Bremse nicht irgendwann schleift und quietscht..


doch, mich 
ich hatte ja die Elixir CR, allerdings Jahrgang 2010 oder so. Da gab es noch Probleme mit der Dichtheit, d.h. man musste öfter mal entlüften. Die Handkraft ist auch etwas höher im Vergleich zur Shimano SLX. Dafür hat mir persönlich der Druckpunkt besser gefallen, da er besser definiert ist. Also so schlecht wie sie von vielen gemacht wird fand ich sie überhaupt nicht, sie war halt nicht wartungsfrei. k.A. ob das noch so ist.

Generell glaube ich ehrlich gesagt, jede Scheibenbremse quietscht und schleift mal...


----------



## MrMoe (12. November 2013)

Ich fahre auch die Elixir CR von 2012, geräuschfrei. Mit der Bremsleistung bin ich gut zu frieden und die angesprochenen Dichtigkeitsprobleme gabs bei mir nicht. Es hat allerdings ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich die Bremse so eingestellt hatte, dass Ruhe war und ich fahre nicht mit den HS1-Scheiben von Avid, sondern habe welche von Hayes aus meinen alten Bremsen. 1. ist die Bremskraft dadurch größer geworden und 2. verziehen sich die Scheiben nicht so schnell wie die HS1er.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2013)

jungs das is auch kein problem wenn die bremse beim bremsen schleift und krach macht, aber nicht beim rollen durch die stadt und beim berg hochfahren. und vorallem net wenn ich zu den 17 kilo noch gegen die bremse treten muss weil die bremst ohne dass  icb oben ziehe. na ja mal gespannt was nächste woche raus kommt. nrue bremse oder komplett neues rad oder geld zurück und dann neues rad. für ne bremse, wohlgemerkt für ein fahrrad, die 450 euto kostet  kann man mal bissl mehr erwarten


----------



## tommybgoode (13. November 2013)

Die nächsten Termine stehen im Prinzip fest:

Jetzt am Sonntag, 17.11. um 10:00 alles "normal"

Das Wochenende drauf wird voll:

- Freitag abends möchte ich zum Weingut Wolf nach Edesheim
- Samstag ist Tour
- Sonntag ist Tour
Samstag *oder *Sonntag mache ich als Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour. Der andere Tag ist dann eine "normale" Tour.
Welcher der Tage ist mir (fast) egal. Und da es da unterschiedliche Wünsche gab, stelle ich das mal zur Abstimmung:
Wer möchte lieber am Samstag die EHKT, wer lieber am Sonntag?
Ich warte ein paar Stimmen ab und dann mache ich das fix.

Bis dann Gruß, Tom


----------



## Bonsaibiker (13. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wer möchte lieber am Samstag die EHKT, wer lieber am Sonntag?



Da mach ich mal den Anfang. Da ich  Samstagmittag bereits einen Termin habe wäre für mich der *Sonntag* optimal.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Steff.R (13. November 2013)

hi tom, 

bin am So, 17.11. mit dabei.

Die Woche darauf kann ich Fr. und Sa. - egal ob normal oder EHK.

Hab' die Schlammschlacht von We auch gut überstanden .-)

Liebe Grüße an alle! Steff


----------



## karsan (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen...

mir wäre für die EHK Tour der Samstag lieber da ich Sonntags Familientermin habe.....
Und ich will doch auch mal wieder mit .....

Was ist das für ne Tour zum Weingut Tom? 

Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (13. November 2013)

bin wahrscheinlich am sonntag auch da. we drauf wird schlecht, da ich dienst habe. aber freitag abend wäre auf alle fälle eine idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (13. November 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> mir wäre für die EHK Tour der Samstag lieber da ich Sonntags Familientermin habe.....
> Und ich will doch auch mal wieder mit .....
> ...



Hi, mir wäre für die EHKT auch der Samstag (23.11.) lieber, weil ich am Sonntag ein Seminar habe (Bildung ist alles )

Evelin


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> *Bei den Bremsscheiben würde ich allerdings von den IceTec-Scheiben abraten, da habe ich bisher viel schlechtes gelesen.



Also seit ich bei meiner The One auf Ice-tech gewechselt bin, hab ich kein Quietschen mehr. Von daher kann ich sie nur empfehlen


----------



## Aquatarkus (14. November 2013)

Hi Tom,

mir wäre es Samstags auch lieber ( EHKT ), ich könnte es aber wohl auch Sonntags einrichten. Hauptsache fahren 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## rmfausi (14. November 2013)

Ich würde am Sonntag evtl. auch wieder mal gerne mitradeln. Kann aber noch nichts genaues sagen. Wann wollt ihr in Neustadt losfahren? Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## tommybgoode (14. November 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Tour zum Weingut Tom?
> Gruß


Meistens starten wir in NW oder Lambrecht und fahren dann rüber nach Edesheim. Tempo ist je nach Truppe sehr unterschiedlich. Strecke ist ca. 25/800. Das Tempo ist aber variabel. Schwerpunkt der Tour liegt auf dem Abschluss  (Allerdings nicht mit Bier 
Man müsste mal dafür sorgen, dass die Icons auch ans Pfälzerwaldforum angepasst werden. Wer kreiert mal was mit Schobbe- oder Dubbeglas?



rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich würde am Sonntag evtl. auch wieder mal gerne mitradeln. Kann aber noch nichts genaues sagen. Wann wollt ihr in Neustadt losfahren? Gruß rmfausi



Aber gerne doch. Ich habe die Tour noch nicht geplant. Wir fahren um 10 in Speyer los. Falls wir in NW starten wäre das dann um 10:30. Evtl. ist Start und/oder Ziel aber woanders. Ich schreibe das dann aber noch mal hier. Würde auch nur bedeuten, dass wir z.B. um 10:40 in Lambrecht wären oder so. Wäre jedenfalls für Dich der Zug um viertel vor 10 in HD

Gruß, Tom


----------



## karsan (14. November 2013)

@Tom....die Nummer mit Dubbeglas fände ich mal genial  
Also wird das ne "Nacht" bzw. Dunkelheit Tour!? Und wie kommen wir Heim  nach zwei drei Schorle ????
Lampen gibt es dann vom Verein??? In den ich dann auch bei Gelegenheit eintreten würde!!

Hätte dann großes Interesse Freitags mit zu fahren...und sollte die EHK Tour Samstags sein nehm ich die auch mit!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## roischiffer (14. November 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> ...
> Und wie kommen wir Heim  nach zwei drei Schorle ????
> ...



entweder lässig und überlegt mit'm Autopilot 













 oder 
- 
ggf. denn eben - schnell - 
mit den Jungs von 1-1-0


----------



## karsan (14. November 2013)

Ne ne ich nehm dann berufsbedingt die 112 ð


----------



## tommybgoode (14. November 2013)

Ich bin ja immer offen für neues. Üblicherweise nehmen wir aber den Zug, der ein paar Hundert Meter von der Weinstube entfernt ist.

Lampe kann ich Dir dann mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (15. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer offen für neues. Üblicherweise nehmen wir aber den Zug, der ein paar Hundert Meter von der Weinstube entfernt ist.
> 
> Lampe kann ich Dir dann mitbringen.



Perfekt Danke


----------



## rmfausi (15. November 2013)

Hi Tom, bin doch raus für Sonntag. :-( Demnächst sollte es dann doch mal wieder klappen mit euch zu fahren. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## steffenbecki (16. November 2013)

bei mir klappt das morgen. wie findet ihr denn das design der neuen swoop 190 ? ich finds sehr gut. ach ja sobald die swoop in bonn verfügbar sind habe ich vor mit daniel hin zu fahren. evtl. auf dem Rückweg noch über koblenz. falls da jemand grundsätzlich interesse hat mitzufahren einfach melden. lässt sich dann vielleicht zeitlich entsprechend einrichten. bis morgen​


----------



## MrMoe (16. November 2013)

Steht schon fest, wann und wo morgen Treffpunkt ist?

Gruß,
Moritz


----------



## tommybgoode (16. November 2013)

Hab keine zeit im Moment. Deshalb einfach NW hbf um 1030


----------



## MrMoe (16. November 2013)

Alles klar, dann bin ich morgen um 1030 in NW am Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, für meine Planungen...steht schon fest ob die EHK am Samstag oder Sonntag ist? Laut MTB Gruppe Speyer am Samstag 23.11, wo ich mich dann hiermit gern anmelden möchte.
Am Freitag die Weingut-Tour...würde ich kürzfristig machen, da wir an dem Tag unsere Wachabteilungswanderung machen  jenachdem ob sich die Feuerwehr im Wald verläuft ;-) könnte es zeitlich eng werden.
Aber habe fest vor mit zu fahren!!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (19. November 2013)

Hast Recht. Wird Zeit das alles mal zu präzisieren:

*Freitag Weingut-Tour*
Ich würde zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr in Speyer starten. Da bin ich offen.
Wer möchte denn am Freitag mit und um wie viel Uhr fändet ihr gut?
Wer braucht eine Lampe?

*Samstag Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour*
Da  mehr Stimmen für Samstag Ein-Hügel-Tour waren, findet die dann am  Samstag statt. Mir persönlich ist das auch eher lieber. Sorry, Thomas.  Vielleicht magst Du ja den ersten Teil mitfahren und dann etwas früher  zurück. Das könnten wir bestimmt entsprechend regeln. Wenn Du mit dem  Auto nach NW fährst, ließe sich das bestimmt machen.
Abfahrt ab Speyer Nordwest wie üblich um 10:00
Dabei bis jetzt (Limit wieder 10 Leutchen):
1. Ich
2. karsan
3. Peter/Aquatarkus
4. Evelin/nile2
5. Steff.R

*Sonntag "normale" Tour
*Ich möchte gerne ein klein wenig länger fahren als sonst (da ich an dem WE dann ja noch fast gar nicht auf dem Rad war , also z.B. 35-40km und etwas über 1000Hm. Aber nicht im Stresstempo.
Ich hab noch nicht sicher entschieden wohin. Aber ich tendiere entweder Richtung Schwarzsohl oder Richtung Bad Dürkheim zu fahren.
Abfahrt auch wieder 10:00 Speyer Nordwest. Zurück sind wir dann wohl etwas später als normal. Hüttenpause möchte ich auch machen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen ca. 16:00 anzuvisieren. Aber da bin ich flexibel.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## karsan (19. November 2013)

Also ich wäre Freitag dabei und fände 17:30 Uhr oder 18:00 Uhr top...hätte ich bissl mehr Luft...
Und ich brächte ein Leuchtmittel..

Samstag sowieso...mein Rad war lang genug gestanden...

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Gebhardan (19. November 2013)

Das Swoop 190 sieht schon sehr cool aus...und einen Berg scheint man mit der Maschine ja auch noch hochzukommen...aber was machst du am Zweiten? 
Ein Freerider ist halt so ein Zwischending...mir würde das 
*Radon Slide 160 Carbon 650b: All Mountain / Enduro*






super gefallen 


Am Freitag um 20:00 beim Wolf und erst gegen 17:30 - 18:00 ab Speyer los? Nun, da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit auf dem Bike...aber das aktuelle Wetter lädt ja auch eher zum Saufen ein als zum Biken...na dann mal los, Wolf ist Kult


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Wird Zeit das alles mal zu
> 
> *Samstag Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour*
> Da  mehr Stimmen für Samstag Ein-Hügel-Tour waren, findet die dann am  Samstag statt. Mir persönlich ist das auch eher lieber. Sorry, Thomas.  Vielleicht magst Du ja den ersten Teil mitfahren und dann etwas früher  zurück. Das könnten wir bestimmt entsprechend regeln. Wenn Du mit dem  Auto nach NW fährst, ließe sich das bestimmt machen.
> ...



Hallo Tom,
nicht schlimm, dass ist halt gelebte Demokratie
und nur den ersten Teil mitfahren geht leider aus Zeitgründen auch nicht, da ich wie schon erwähnt ab 14:00 Uhr Probe habe und vorher noch mit dem Aufbau der Lichttechnik beschäftigt bin.

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und natürlich schönstes Wetter


Gruß Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (19. November 2013)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Das Swoop 190 sieht schon sehr cool aus...und einen Berg scheint man mit der Maschine ja auch noch hochzukommen...aber was machst du am Zweiten?
> Ein Freerider ist halt so ein Zwischending...mir würde das
> *Radon Slide 160 Carbon 650b: All Mountain / Enduro*
> 
> ...



na ja leider auch sau teuer das ding. scheint aber echt gut zu sein. ich meinte ja auch nur das design. ich hab nen freerider. wenn der zurück geht dann wäre das allerdings ne alternative. wobei eher swoop 175. ich fahr am freitag nach bonn und schau mir das rad an. am do weis ich was mit dem cube passiert. also abwarten. geht ja ganz gut mit dem hanzz hochzu. eilt also nicht.


so wegen freitag. weis ich nicht ob ich das zeitlich hin bekomme. am wochenende muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Larslampe (20. November 2013)

Hallo Tom,

würde mich diesen Samstag wieder ab Schifferstadt der Truppe anschliessen.
Freue mich wenns klappt!

Grüße Lars (Larslampe)


----------



## tommybgoode (20. November 2013)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> ...


Nächstes mal dann wieder. Viel Spaß bei der Probe.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> so wegen freitag. weis ich nicht ob ich das zeitlich hin bekomme. am wochenende muss ich arbeiten


Noch steht die Zeit ja nicht fest. Können wir also drüber reden.



Larslampe schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> würde mich diesen Samstag wieder ab Schifferstadt der Truppe anschliessen.
> Freue mich wenns klappt!
> ...


Klar, bist dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (21. November 2013)

moin moin,

ich kann morgen definitiv nicht. muss meinen sohn noch zum training fahren. viel spass aber schon mal.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,Ich fahre am Samstag gerne mit.( Thomas ? )

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (21. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen.... für morgen Freitag muss ich auch passen. Da sich die Zeiten der Wanderung etwas nach hinten verschoben haben wird mir das definitiv nicht reichen. Und mit zwei oder drei Schorle ist glaub ich Biken auch nicht so der Hit!!

Aber Samstag bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei!!!

Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich kann morgen definitiv nicht. muss meinen sohn noch zum training fahren. viel spass aber schon mal.


Tja, Familie halt.



Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,Ich fahre am Samstag gerne mit.( Thomas ? )
> 
> Gruß Frank


Alles klar.



karsan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.... für morgen Freitag muss ich auch passen. Da sich die Zeiten der Wanderung etwas nach hinten verschoben haben wird mir das definitiv nicht reichen. Und mit zwei oder drei Schorle ist glaub ich Biken auch nicht so der Hit!!
> 
> Aber Samstag bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei!!!
> 
> Gruß


Kein Problem. Dann bis Samstag.


----------



## Gebhardan (21. November 2013)

Samstag ist bei uns Tag der offenen Tür...
hatte ich irgendwie völlig verdrängt 
Sollte ich zwischendurch zur Überzeugung kommen, dass es richtig ist, am Vortag erst um 1 ins Bett zu steigen, melde ich mich noch mal rechtzeitig.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2013)

Das bedeutet Du bist nicht dabei? Muss ja nicht 1 werden.


----------



## Florian.R (21. November 2013)

noch ne Absage :/
Ich werds morgen wohl nicht rechtzeitig nach Neustadt schaffen, muss länger arbeiten denke ich... Aber Sonntag bin ich am Start! Vielleicht spontan auch Samstag, das Teilnehmerlimit ist ja noch nicht erreicht, oder?

Gruß Florian


----------



## Stickmix (21. November 2013)

Tach oder besser Nabend zusammen....

Ich hock jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr auf meinem Scott Spark 29er und mach die nähere Umgebung von FT unsicher... Aber mit der Zeit wirds allein langweilig...
Darum würde ich für Samstag mal den Finger heben...

Mir hat sich bisher nur noch nicht ganz erschlossen, wie die Tour mit euch abläuft... Klärt mich jemand auf, würde ich mich sehr freuen....

Greetz


----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> noch ne Absage :/
> Ich werds morgen wohl nicht rechtzeitig nach Neustadt schaffen, muss länger arbeiten denke ich... Aber Sonntag bin ich am Start! Vielleicht spontan auch Samstag, das Teilnehmerlimit ist ja noch nicht erreicht, oder?
> 
> Gruß Florian



Nun gut. Zehn kleine Mountainbiker... da warens nur noch zwei. Dann fahr ich halt mit Andreas alleine. Evtl. noch Steffen.R
Aber Samstag darfst Du natürlich trotzdem mit, wenn Du magst.



Stickmix schrieb:


> Tach oder besser Nabend zusammen....
> 
> Ich hock jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr auf meinem Scott Spark 29er und mach die nähere Umgebung von FT unsicher... Aber mit der Zeit wirds allein langweilig...
> Darum würde ich für Samstag mal den Finger heben...
> ...


Am Samstag ist eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour. Was das heißt kannst Du z.B. hier nachlesen: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
Ich werde diesmal wieder Start und Ziel in NW machen. Das heißt Du fährst entweder mit dem Zug mit, der dann um 10:30 in NW ist oder Du kommst direkt mit dem Auto dorthin.


----------



## kRoNiC (21. November 2013)

Hi Tom,

wenn ich mich nach dem Training am Freitag Abend noch rühren kann würde ich vielleicht spontan am Samstag am Bahnhof aufschlagen. Nur das du Bescheid weißt 

Kann man im Moment noch mit kurzen Hosen fahren oder ist untenrum schon lang angesagt


----------



## tommybgoode (21. November 2013)

Ich fahre ja recht lang kurz. Aber auch ich fahre seit kurzem lang.

Damit ich selbst nicht den Überblick verliere:
Für Samstag:
1. Ich
2. karsan
3. Peter/Aquatarkus
4. Evelin/nile2
5. Steff.R
6. Lars(lampe)
7. Frank
8. Kronic
und evtl. Florian und Stickmix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stickmix (21. November 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Top! 
Dann sag ich mal zu!

10.30 Werd ich dann in NW am Bhf sein...

(y)


----------



## kraft_werk (22. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Sonntag "normale" Tour
> *Ich möchte gerne ein klein wenig länger fahren als sonst...aber nicht im Stresstempo...Hüttenpause möchte ich auch machen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen ca. 16:00 anzuvisieren...



Oh, das is aber lang, bis zur Pause 
..aber da ich Freitag und Samstag schon nicht kann, werd´ich mich hier mal wieder blicken lassen 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja recht lang kurz. Aber auch ich fahre seit kurzem lang.


----------



## Aquatarkus (22. November 2013)

Hi Tom,

ich bin leider immer noch nicht so fit, sage daher für morgen ab.
Ich wünsch` euch trotzdem viel spaß !
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Peter


----------



## fr33styl3r (22. November 2013)

Irgendwie "schwächeln" im Moment doch einige ;-) , mich eingenommen: Hab mir die Woche was in der Wade gezerrt...deswegen wirds bei mir dieses WE gar nichts!

Schade, die Tour heute Abend und am Sonntag hatten mich schon gereizt :-(

Naja, vielleicht das nächste mal wieder...allen anderen aber viel Spaß am WE bei den verschiedenen Touren!


----------



## nile2 (22. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja recht lang kurz. Aber auch ich fahre seit kurzem lang.
> 
> Damit ich selbst nicht den Überblick verliere:
> Für Samstag:
> ...



Hey,
ich fahre morgen auch nicht mit, habe noch keine wasserfesten Socken 
Gruß Evelin


----------



## Stickmix (22. November 2013)

Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher.... So wie der Wetterbericht aussieht würde ich es morgen spontan entscheiden.
Wenn ich mitfahre, bin ich 10.30 Uhr am Bahnhof in NW. Zu spät komme ich nicht!

Kann mich morgen früh nochmal melden, ob ich dabei bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (22. November 2013)

also nach allen mir bekannten Quellen soll es morgen nicht oder nur ganz wenig regnen, kein Grund zur Panik 

edit: OK, ich ändere das mal lieber von gar nicht auf ganz wenig


----------



## Stickmix (22. November 2013)

Hab grade gesehen, dass mein Zug erst um 10.31 Uhr in NW einfahren soll... Komme aus LU aufm Gleis 1 an... Wäre also nett, wenn ihr noch ein paar Minuten auf mich wartet... Ansonsten muss ich über 40min die Zeit tot schlagen, wenn ich ne Verbindung früher nehme...


----------



## karsan (22. November 2013)

Das passt schon...Lars und ich steigen in den gleichen Zug....ist immer der 10:31 Uhr ankommende....

Gruss Karsten (karsan)


----------



## Stickmix (22. November 2013)

Alles Klar! Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Stickmix (23. November 2013)

Ich sitz ganz hinten in der S2 ;-)


----------



## MrMoe (23. November 2013)

Hallo Tom,

wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus, ist noch ein Platz frei? Dann würde ich nämlich gerne bei der normalen Tour mitfahren.

Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## tommybgoode (23. November 2013)

Klar, gerne. Ich muss noch die Tour genau planen. D.h. Du solltest noch mal schauen, wo Start und Ziel ist, damit Du das mit dem Ticket entsprechend regelst.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. November 2013)

Noch ein paar Impressionen von gestern abend


----------



## otterbiker (23. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Klar, gerne. Ich muss noch die Tour genau planen. D.h. Du solltest noch mal schauen, wo Start und Ziel ist, damit Du das mit dem Ticket entsprechend regelst.




Hi Tom,

so wie es aussieht bin ich morgen (Sonntag) dabei, wann und wo!?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. November 2013)

Ganz normal um 10 in Speyer Nordwest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (23. November 2013)

wie lange wolltest die tour machen ? findet ihr 330 euro für ne komplett saint bremsanlage 2014 in ordnung ?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. November 2013)

16:00, ja. SLX tuts aber genau so und kostet 135,-


----------



## steffenbecki (23. November 2013)

ich meinte auch komplett mit scheiben. ja sicher passt aber net so ganz zu dem rad. optik is alles. ne müsste ich morgen früh frei machen und hätte dann noch nachtdienst.
nun dann eben wieder nächstes we. viel spass dann morgen


----------



## steffenbecki (23. November 2013)

schaut jemand fussball heute abend?  bzw lust auf ein gläschen ?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. November 2013)

Für alle Zusteiger und Fahrkartenlöser:

Habe mich jetzt endlich entschlossen wie die Tour morgen laufen soll. Schwarzsohl ist nicht, da dort geschlossen ist.

Also fahren wir von Frankenstein Richtung Lambrecht oder NW, je nachdem wie es läuft.
Also entweder in Speyer Nordwest um 10:00 oder gegen halb 11 in den Zug Richtung KL. Aussteigen tun wir dann also in Frankenstein.


----------



## Florian.R (23. November 2013)

alles klar, ich steige dann in Neustadt zu.
bis morgen!


----------



## MrMoe (24. November 2013)

Alles klar, ich werde dann auch in NW zusteigen.
Bis morgen!


----------



## tommybgoode (24. November 2013)

So. Wieder daheim.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer für dieses sehr feine Wochenende. Waren drei sehr unterschiedliche Touren. Und jede auf ihre Art schön.
Nächstes WE werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht fahren. (Nein, nicht weil ich nach diesem WE nicht mehr darf, sondern weil ich nächstes WE wenig Zeit habe )

Vielleicht macht ja jemand anderes den Guido 

Da wir am Freitag abend teilweise durch 10-15cm hohen Schnee gefahren sind, erkläre ich jetzt auch langsam die Wintersaison für eröffnet. Der Unterschied zur Sommersaison: Die Touren sind nicht mehr so regelmäßig und werden eher spontan übers Forum oder sonstwie verabredet. Aber keine Angst, gefahren wird natürlich auch im Winter.

Ach ja: An alle, die dieses WE krank waren - und das waren ja einige: Gute Besserung!

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (25. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächstes WE werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht fahren. (Nein, nicht weil ich nach diesem WE nicht mehr darf, sondern weil ich nächstes WE wenig Zeit habe )



..sehr diplomatisch formuliert  



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht ja jemand anderes den Guido



Joa, ich würde vorschlagen, am Sonntag, den 01.12. eine EHK-Tour zu machen. Eine nette, kleine Runde ab NW über´s Weinbiet. Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquatarkus (25. November 2013)

Joa, ich würde vorschlagen, am Sonntag, den 01.12. eine EHK-Tour zu machen. Eine nette, kleine Runde ab NW über´s Weinbiet. Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute.[/quote]

Hi, 

ich denke, dass ich bis So wieder fit bin, also..... ich wär dabei !


----------



## otterbiker (25. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..sehr diplomatisch formuliert
> 
> 
> 
> Joa, ich würde vorschlagen, am Sonntag, den 01.12. eine EHK-Tour zu machen. Eine nette, kleine Runde ab NW über´s Weinbiet. Teilnehmerlimit wieder 10 Leute.



Hallo Daniel,

ich wäre am Sonntag auch wieder dabei!

Gruß,

peter


----------



## karsan (25. November 2013)

Hi zusammen, ich würde am 01.12 auch mitfahren....

Gruß


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. November 2013)

Handheb ð

GruÃ Thomas





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraft_werk (25. November 2013)

Das geht ja wieder ratz-fatz  

1. Ich
2. Peter
3. Peter
4. Karsten
5. Thomas


----------



## coffer (25. November 2013)

Hmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (25. November 2013)

coffer schrieb:


> Hmmm?



..möchte der Sven auch mitfahren..


----------



## coffer (25. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..möchte der Sven auch mitfahren..



Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Frank-Sohn (26. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Das geht ja wieder ratz-fatz
> 
> 1. Ich
> 2. Peter
> ...


 

Hallo Daniel,Ich bin diese Woche nicht mit dabei,Ich fahre übers Wochenende in meine Heimat.
Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour 
Gruß Frank​


----------



## nile2 (26. November 2013)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,Ich bin diese Woche nicht mit dabei,Ich fahre übers Wochenende in meine Heimat.
> Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour
> Gruß Frank​



Viel Spaß in der Heimat 
Gruß Evelin


----------



## nile2 (26. November 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Das geht ja wieder ratz-fatz
> 
> 1. Ich
> 2. Peter
> ...



Hi,
Arisa und ich würden auch gerne am Sonntag mitfahren.

Gruß Evelin


----------



## karsan (26. November 2013)

Und ich muss mich leider abmelden :-( hab nen Termin vergessen :-(

Dann das nächste mal wieder Daniel...

Viel Spaß Euch allen...


----------



## flashbulb (27. November 2013)

Hi Ihr,

Sonntag 1.12. EHKT ab NW? 10:30 wie letztens?

Muss noch bissl was regeln, aber zu 50% bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## kraft_werk (27. November 2013)

Soo, dann aktualisiere ich mal..

1. Ich
2. Peter
3. Peter
4. Sven (zu 50%)
5. Thomas
6. Arisa
7. Evelin
8. Sven (der sich noch nicht sicher ist)
9. 
10.


----------



## Scatric (27. November 2013)

Ich bin die nächsten male nicht dabei, leider, muss abee erst zum Orthopäden wegen der Schulter....


----------



## martin66c (28. November 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
bin am 1.12.dabei.
1. Ich
2. Peter
3. Peter
4. Sven (zu 50%)
5. Thomas
6. Arisa
7. Evelin
8. Sven (der sich noch nicht sicher ist)
9. Martin
10.                                                                                                __________________
Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (29. November 2013)

Hi,

bin immer noch erkältet - wird nichts mit mir am we. 

Wünsche euch viel Spass, liebe Grüße, 

Steff


----------



## kraft_werk (29. November 2013)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin immer noch erkältet - wird nichts mit mir am we.
> 
> ...



Schade, dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## MrMoe (30. November 2013)

Hallo Daniel,
ist der 10. Platz morgen noch frei?
Dann würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## kraft_werk (30. November 2013)

Hi!

Jap, der 10. Platz gehört dir, Moritz 

Treffpunkt ist 1033 in NW am HBF. Von dort gehts, in moderatem Tempo, zum Teil Forstweg, zum Teil Trail, hoch zum Weinbiet, und dann auf dem Trail wieder zurück nach NW.

Die Teilnehmer sind:

1. Ich
2. Peter
3. Peter
4. Sven (zu 50%)
5. Thomas
6. Arisa
7. Evelin
8. Sven (der sich noch nicht sicher ist)
9. Martin
10. Moritz

Die Tickets für die Gruppe ab Schifferstadt (Peter/Aquatarkus, Thomas und meine Wenigkeit) hole ich, der Rest wird sich sicher wieder einig (hat bisher immer wunderbar funktioniert)


----------



## nile2 (30. November 2013)

Hi,

soeben hat Arisa für morgen abgesagt, d.h. also, es könnte noch jemand mitfahren. 

Fährt noch jemand mit dem Zug ab Speyer? Ich besorge die Tickets ab Speyer, also bitte bis morgen, 9 Uhr, Bescheid geben, dann kaufe ich entsprechend mehr.

Viele Grüße bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## otterbiker (30. November 2013)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> soeben hat Arisa für morgen abgesagt, d.h. also, es könnte noch jemand mitfahren.
> 
> ...




Hallo Evelin,

ich fahre ab Speyer/Nordwest mit, super wenn du das Ticket besorgst!

Gruß,

peter


----------



## nile2 (30. November 2013)

Mache ich
Evelin


----------



## flashbulb (30. November 2013)

Hallo Ihr,

kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein.
Familiäre Verpflichtungen  

Grüße
Sven


----------



## kraft_werk (30. November 2013)

Ok, dann aktualisiere ich mal..


1. Ich
2. Peter
3. Peter
4. Thomas
5. Evelin
6. Martin
7. Moritz
8. Sven (der sich noch nicht sicher ist)
9.
10.

Die Tickets für die Gruppe ab Schifferstadt (Peter/Aquatarkus, Thomas  und meine Wenigkeit) hole ich, der Rest wird sich sicher wieder einig  (hat bisher immer wunderbar funktioniert) 

Ach ja, der GB14-Anmeldewahnsinn geht gleich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2013)

Ich drück schon die ganze zeit F5 am Browser


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Dezember 2013)

Erledischt 

2 Minuten nach 12: 86 Anmeldungen...


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Dezember 2013)

Hab schon mal die Teilnehmerliste überflogen.
Bin stolz auf euch


----------



## Bonsaibiker (1. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Erledischt
> 
> 2 Minuten nach 12: 86 Anmeldungen...



Ich und mein Sohn auch 4 nach 12


----------



## Steff.R (1. Dezember 2013)

Was ein STRESS !!! Mann, lebe ich hinterm Mond!!!!! krieg computer-technisch nichts geregelt! schlimmer kann der eigentliche marathon auch nicht sein !! 

DANKE an Daniel und Tom !! (ihr wisst schon)


----------



## Steff.R (1. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich drück schon die ganze zeit F5 am Browser


 
was ist ein browser?? 

mach die kiste jetzt zu , bis bald! steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (1. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Erledischt
> 
> 2 Minuten nach 12:



inclusive Tippfehler oder?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das gefühlte Alter genommen.
So, jetzt aber gute Nacht


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hab schon mal die Teilnehmerliste überflogen.
> Bin stolz auf euch


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Dezember 2013)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Was ein STRESS !!! Mann, lebe ich hinterm Mond!!!!! krieg computer-technisch nichts geregelt! schlimmer kann der eigentliche marathon auch nicht sein !!
> 
> DANKE an Daniel und Tom !! (ihr wisst schon)


----------



## Kelme (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Truppe hat ja mächtig in die Tasten gehauen. Respekt.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich habe mal grob überflogen und komme auf 12 Leutchen. Fat


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Dezember 2013)

Weiß nicht ob Du mich mitgezählt hast aber bin auch dabei. Dank meiner Kleinen die ab 11 nicht mehr schlafen wollte war ich auch rechtzeitig vorm PC....


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Dezember 2013)

Tja, ohne Kind hättest Du das dann vielleicht verpennt. Muss man der Kleinen ja dankbar sein für eine schlaflose Nacht. Bin ich froh, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tja, ohne Kind hättest Du das dann vielleicht verpennt. Muss man der Kleinen ja dankbar sein für eine schlaflose Nacht. Bin ich froh, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind



Und irgendwann schläfst Du nicht weil sie nicht nach Hause kommt........


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
war mal wieder eine schöne Tour am Sonntag 
trotz den ungefegten Trails 




image von bonsaibiker auf Flickr




Schöne Aussicht von bonsaibiker auf Flickr

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2013)

Blick auf die Zentrale des Gäsbocklandes. Schöne Strecken da am Weinbiet


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Dezember 2013)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob Du mich mitgezählt hast aber bin auch dabei. Dank meiner Kleinen die ab 11 nicht mehr schlafen wollte war ich auch rechtzeitig vorm PC....


 
Weck´ in ihr die Freude am Biken, dann kommt sie abends heim (weil sie kaputt ist und wenn sie nicht mit verrückten Biker beim Nightride ist ) und weckt Dich auch weiterhin, weil sie irgendwann selbst beim GB-Marathon mitfahren will ...


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Dezember 2013)

Genau so ist der Plan. Und ich arbeite daran:


 


Nummer 851 bis SIS ist meiner 
Vorher hat er zig Runden gedreht. Aber die vielen Leute waren ihm dann nicht so geheuer. Trotzdem fragt er immer wieder: "Papa, wann ist wieder los im Sattel?" Das Event fanden beide Kids (und der Papa) supercool!!!


----------



## nile2 (3. Dezember 2013)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war mal wieder eine schöne Tour am Sonntag
> trotz den ungefegten Trails
> 
> ...



...und schöne Bilder 

Gruß Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Dezember 2013)

Am Wochenende zu normalen Zeiten sieht es bei mir eher schlecht aus.
Einzige gute Option: Freitag abend. z.B. Wolf nach Edesheim.
Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Wochenende zu normalen Zeiten sieht es bei mir eher schlecht aus.
> Einzige gute Option: Freitag abend. z.B. Wolf nach Edesheim.
> Wie schaut's aus?



schlecht,

frau kommt erst um halb 7 nach hause


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Dezember 2013)

hat jemand lust am samstag mittag ab 2 ne tour zu drehen. sagt euch die eisrinne ( wird glsube ich do genannt) vom weinbiet runter was. sehr geil. direkte linie und sack schnell


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Dezember 2013)

ah nochwas,

endlich eine bremse die funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (5. Dezember 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ah nochwas,
> 
> endlich eine bremse die funktioniert.





..bin im moment leider Radlos, is also nixx mit fahren


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Dezember 2013)

keiner bock morgen ?


----------



## karsan (6. Dezember 2013)

Bock schon aber leider keine Zeit ð


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Dezember 2013)

dito


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Dezember 2013)

dann eben alleine


----------



## karsan (6. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spass Steffen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (7. Dezember 2013)

danke.ich denk dann kurz an euch


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Dezember 2013)

Hohoho!

Auf den letzten Touren wurde das ja schon angesprochen, nun mache ich´s mal offiziell..

Weihnachten wird geradelt 
..irgendwas zwischen EHK und normaler Tour..

Mein Plan: 24.12.13 - 1040 Abfahrt in Lambrecht, über Kaisergarten und Hohe Loog nach NW. Ob da eine Einkehrmöglichkeit besteht, weiss ich noch nicht. Zur not gibts Verpflegung aus´m Rucksack und evtl einen abschliessenden Kaffee in NW.
Zurück simmer, wemmer zurück sin!
(je nach Tempo so gegen 1400 )

So, wie siehts aus, wer ist dabei?


----------



## steffenbecki (9. Dezember 2013)

wer fährt am samstag oder sonntag ?


----------



## flashbulb (9. Dezember 2013)

Hey Ihr,

also ich kann dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr dabei sein. Urlaub, Besuch der Heimat und Silvesterurlaub ;-)

Freue mich aber umso mehr aufs neue Jahr und weitere EHKTs mit Euch!


Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## karsan (10. Dezember 2013)

He Daniel....

ich bin dabei am 24.12....freu mich auf ne coole Weihnachtstour...

Gruß Karsten


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte auch Interesse. Mal sehen ob es dieses Mal klappt. Vielleicht wurde wieder so warm wie letztes Jahr in HD. Gruß rmfausi

Gesendet von meinem VT10416-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatarkus (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi Daniel,

ich heb` mal vorsichtig die Hand für den 24.12. 

LG Peter


----------



## nile2 (11. Dezember 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hohoho!
> 
> Auf den letzten Touren wurde das ja schon angesprochen, nun mache ich´s mal offiziell..
> 
> ...



Also, ich fahre auch mit am Heiligen Abend, vorausgesetzt es ist nicht zu kalt und zu nass 

Gruß Evelin


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Dezember 2013)

servus,

daniel und alle anderen. was haltet ihr vom slide 160carbon 8.0.

zur auswshl stehen fürs frühjahr

1. canyon strive 8.0 race
2. canyon spektral enduro version
3. slide 160 carbon 8.0

alle 3 rs federung

was meint ihr denn ?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Dezember 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> daniel und alle anderen. was haltet ihr vom slide 160carbon 8.0.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ist das Spectral Alu oder Carbon in der Enduro Version? In Carbon ist es wohl direkt mit dem Slide vergleichbar. In Alu vielleicht "nur" etwas schwerer. 

Das Strive ist auch kein schlechtes Rad aber meiner Meinung nach ein AM mit Reserven und hat noch 26" Laufräder. Damit habe ich persönlich keine Probleme aber vielleicht sollte man in der nächsten Zeit evtl. etwas drauf achten.

Alle drei sind mit Sicherheit gute Räder, ich wüsst auch nicht was ich nehmen würde. Die Entscheidung hatte ich vor einem Jahr, ich habe mich dann für das Torque EX entschieden und es mit Sicherheit nicht bereut.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (12. Dezember 2013)

hi,

soweit ich weis ist das spektral aus alu. das strive  sowieso. nur das slide ist ein carbonrahmen. ja mal schauen. eilt alles nicht. das torque es hatte ich au h mal im auge. ist allerdings zu nahe an meinem hanzz. ich denke das thema 650 b ist für die zukunft schon zu beachten. ich werde mir  das slide anschauen, ich denke such das spektral. wird dann eben frühjahr. auch nicht schlimm. slide ist eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich zum stereo von cube. nur wesentlich günstiger.

gruss

steffen


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Dezember 2013)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> 1. canyon strive 8.0 race
> 2. canyon spektral enduro version
> 3. slide 160 carbon 8.0
> 
> was meint ihr denn ?



Meine Meinung kennst du ja:

Gleich = Strive 
Frühjahr = Spectral



Schön schön, dann mach ich doch mal ´ne Liste für die Weihnachtstour..

Icke
Evelin
Rainer (evtl)
Peter (evtl)
Thomas ?!


----------



## karsan (12. Dezember 2013)

Und mich hast vergessen Daniel 

Will doch auch mit.....


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Dezember 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Und mich hast vergessen Daniel



 ..verdammt, da war ja was 

Icke
Evelin
Rainer (evtl)
Peter (evtl)
Thomas ?!
Karsten


----------



## karsan (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich merk mir das einfach ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen und dem dicken Rad endlich mal den Pfälzer Wald zeigen 




Wer begleitet mich? Ziel ist mir egal. Zeit wie üblich.


----------



## karsan (19. Dezember 2013)

Ein Fatbike…. Geil  würde gerne aber habe leider Dienst 

Hoffe das am 24.12 steigt??? den danach muss ich meinen Dämpfer einschicken habe ich heute festgestellt bzw. bekommen


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sonntag würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen und dem dicken Rad endlich mal den Pfälzer Wald zeigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Dezember 2013)

was das für eine oberfläche hier ?also nochmal ich, meld mich aber nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (19. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sonntag würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen und dem dicken Rad endlich mal den Pfälzer Wald zeigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, Familienzuwachs?!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Teil


----------



## kraft_werk (20. Dezember 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Hoffe das am 24.12 steigt???


Ajjo, wenn wir kein apokalyptisches Unwetter bekommen.. 



karsan schrieb:


> denn danach muss ich meinen Dämpfer einschicken habe ich heute festgestellt bzw. bekommen


 Wieso? hat er seinen Dienst quittiert?!

Sonntach..weiss ich noch nicht genau, tendentiell ja


----------



## karsan (20. Dezember 2013)

War heute zur Inspektion (bekam ich beim kauf dazu) und da wrde festgestellt das er den ersten Zentimter nicht richtig reagiert und beim ausfedern "schmatzt" ......

Nach der Tour am 24.12 kommt er raus und ab zu toxoholic


----------



## otterbiker (20. Dezember 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..verdammt, da war ja was
> 
> Icke
> Evelin
> ...


Hallo Daniel,

ich wäre bei der Weihnachtstour auch dabei!

Gruß,

peter


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Dezember 2013)

coffer schrieb:


> Aha, Familienzuwachs?!
> Gruß
> Sven


Ja, aber jetzt ist die Familienplanung erst mal abgeschlossen. Hab ich glaube ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schon mal gesagt 
War gestern noch eine kleine Runde Richtung Hohe Loog etc. drehen und war echt positiv überrascht. Ist naürlich immer noch ein starres Bike, aber mit dem entsprechenden Luftdruck fährt sich das echt cool. Und die Reaktionen im Zug und am Bahnhof waren sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. Dezember 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich Wünsche wohin es morgen gehen soll?
Dabei sind bis jetzt Ich, Daniel, Florian, Stefffen.
Daniel, soll ich ein Ticket für Dich mitholen?
Tempo habe ich mit Daniel ausgemacht wird eher nicht so schnell,
da er noch etwas angeschlagen ist.


----------



## martin66c (21. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich Wünsche wohin es morgen gehen soll?
> Dabei sind bis jetzt Ich, Daniel, Florian, Stefffen.
> Daniel, soll ich ein Ticket für Dich mitholen?
> Tempo habe ich mit Daniel ausgemacht wird eher nicht so schnell,
> da er noch etwas angeschlagen ist.


----------



## otterbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich Wünsche wohin es morgen gehen soll?
> Dabei sind bis jetzt Ich, Daniel, Florian, Stefffen.
> Daniel, soll ich ein Ticket für Dich mitholen?
> Tempo habe ich mit Daniel ausgemacht wird eher nicht so schnell,
> da er noch etwas angeschlagen ist.


Ich wäre morgen auch dabei, muss aber um 15:00 Uhr wieder in Speyer sein!


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Dezember 2013)

Das sollte sich einrichten lassen. Ist ja theoretisch die "normale" Zeit. Dann schauen wir halt, dass das dies mal auch die echte Zeit ist.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Dezember 2013)

martin66c schrieb:


> ?


Hmm, was will uns der Autor dieses Beitrags sagen?


----------



## martin66c (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi ,ich bin auf jeden Fall am So. dabei fahre ab Speyer W. mit Gruß Martin


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hole Dir dann auch ein Ticket mit, ja?


----------



## martin66c (21. Dezember 2013)

Ok vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## kraft_werk (21. Dezember 2013)

@tom Joa, hol mir mal ein Ticket mit.

Und für den 24.12. sind bisher dabei..

Ich
Evelin
Peter
Karsten
Peter (evtl)
Martin

Tickets für Peter (evtl), Karsten und mich hole ich.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Dezember 2013)

Mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (22. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mach ich





kraft_werk schrieb:


> @tom Joa, hol mir mal ein Ticket mit.
> 
> Und für den 24.12. sind bisher dabei..
> 
> ...



@Daniel…schon mal Danke für´s Ticket… der Zug bzw. die Abfahrtszeit bleibt die selbe wie immer??

schönen 4. Advent wünsch ich allen...


----------



## otterbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

nile2 schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre auch mit am Heiligen Abend, vorausgesetzt es ist nicht zu kalt und zu nass
> 
> Gruß Evelin


 
Kaufst du für mich bitte ein Ticket mit an Heilig Abend (wenn du denn mit fährst)!

Danke,

peter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. Dezember 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Tickets für Peter (evtl), Karsten und mich hole ich.



Und bitte auch für mich, bin dabei 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2013)

Wollt eigentlich heute ne runde drehn, hab aber jetzt doch auf morgen verschoben.
Wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn morgen ?
Ne Hütte die morgen auf hat, konnt ich auf die Schnelle leider keine finden


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Dezember 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Weihnachten wird geradelt
> ..irgendwas zwischen EHK und normaler Tour..also Trails und gemütliches Tempo!
> 
> Mein Plan: 24.12.13 - 1040 Abfahrt in Lambrecht, über Kaisergarten und Hohe Loog nach NW...zurück simmer, wemmer zurück sin!
> (je nach Tempo so gegen 1400 )



Dabei sind bis jetzt:

Ich
Evelin
Peter
Karsten
Peter (evtl)
Martin
Thomas
Bumble
Falk

Tickets für Peter (evtl), Karsten, Thomas und mich hole ich.

Einkehrmöglichkeiten haben wir wohl keine, also packt euch was ein.


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich vermute mal, da ihr alle mit dem Zug kommt, Lambrecht Bahnhof am üblichen Parkplatz ?

Kannst Falk noch auf die Liste setzen.


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, da ihr alle mit dem Zug kommt, Lambrecht Bahnhof am üblichen Parkplatz ?
> Kannst Falk noch auf die Liste setzen.



Jepp, genau da.


----------



## nile2 (23. Dezember 2013)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Kaufst du für mich bitte ein Ticket mit an Heilig Abend (wenn du denn mit fährst)!
> 
> Danke,
> 
> peter



Hi Peter,
da es morgen schön warm wird, fahre ich mit  und ich besorge dann auch ein Ticket für dich.



Braucht sonst noch jemand ein Ticket ab Speyer? Martin?

Ach ja, wer bringt die Weihnachtsgans mit? 

Viele Grüße bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## han (23. Dezember 2013)

werde auch mit fahren. Ab wann fährt die SBahn in LiHof los?

@Bumble: bringst du mir die Supernatural mit? Ist da ein Sattel zum testen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2013)

han schrieb:


> werde auch mit fahren. Ab wann fährt die SBahn in LiHof los?
> 
> @Bumble: bringst du mir die Supernatural mit? Ist da ein Sattel zum testen dabei?


Bring ich mit, da ist aktuell der Gepardensattel drauf *grrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Frank-Sohn (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch,und
noch viele schöne Touren im Neuen Jahr.
Viele Grüße von Frank u. Thomas


----------



## martin66c (23. Dezember 2013)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> da es morgen schön warm wird, fahre ich mit  und ich besorge dann auch ein Ticket für dich.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## han (23. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> da ist aktuell der Gepardensattel drauf *grrrrrrrrrrr*


aua


----------



## martin66c (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo miteinander,fahre morgen mit dem Auto nach Lambrecht


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Dezember 2013)

wann fahrt ihr denn in neustadt böbig vorbei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (23. Dezember 2013)

Also 1013 ab Limbim, 1029 ab NW Böbig.

@han : Soll ich für dich ein Ticket mitholen, oder brauchst du keins? (pauschal 4€ pro mitfahrer)


----------



## han (23. Dezember 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Also 1013 ab Limbim, 1029 ab NW Böbig.
> 
> @han : Soll ich für dich ein Ticket mitholen, oder brauchst du keins? (pauschal 4€ pro mitfahrer)


Django hat eine Jahreskarte!!!


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Dezember 2013)

Ihr macht mich etwas neidisch wegen heute  Naja, trotzdem viel Spaß und schöne Weihnachten 
Dafür bin ich gestern abend noch mit meinem Bruder, der gerade zu Besuch ist, auf die Kalmit hoch.
Wir haben dann immer wieder Fanes und Fatty hin- und hergetausch. War ein krasser Unterschied.
In die eine und in die andere Richtung immer etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dann cool.

Einen guten Rutsch auch direkt noch 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Dezember 2013)

F R Ö H L I C H E   W E I H N A C H T E N 

und

 E I N E N   G U T E N   R U T S C H 

allen hier im Forum


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich etwas neidisch wegen heute  Naja, trotzdem viel Spaß und schöne Weihnachten
> Gruß, Tom



Achso, du bist nicht dabei.
Garnet so einfach mal 2 Fatbikes zusammenzubringen


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Dezember 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. "Muss" brunchen 

Aber Deine Januartour habe ich eigentlich fest auf dem Schirm. Dann werden's ja sogar deutlich mehr als 2


----------



## Kelme (24. Dezember 2013)

Im Januar sind alle "fat". Rad egal


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. Dezember 2013)

So wieder zu Hause und alles gesäubert. War mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit tollen Leuten.
Ich wünsch nochmals allen Mitfahrer/innen und allen Daheimgebliebenen frohe Weihnachten und alles Gute für das Jahr 2014.





IMG_1390 von bonsaibiker auf Flickr

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2013)

Yeah, Mari schaut dicker aus als ich. Guter Kameramann 

Bei uns wars auch noch spaßig, auch wenn mein Knie ganz schön weh tut vom Abflug 

Weihnachtliche Grüße an Alle.


----------



## han (25. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Yeah, Mari schaut dicker aus als ich. Guter Kameramann
> 
> Bei uns wars auch noch spaßig, auch wenn mein Knie ganz schön weh tut vom Abflug
> 
> Weihnachtliche Grüße an Alle.


neben Falcone sehen wir beide nicht gerade Vorteilhaft aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (25. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen…jap war witzig und ne schöne Tour… wünsche Euch allen noch schöne Feiertage und dann nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!

Da ich meine Klickpedale durch Flat´s ersetzen will, bleibt die Frage nach dem Schuh dazu?? Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Ich bin gespannt und dankbar.

In diesem Sinne…. bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Kelme (25. Dezember 2013)

Schuhempfehlung für Flats? Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber nimm 5.10 mit der Stealth-Sohle. Das passt dann.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich glaube es wird kaum jemanden geben, der etwas anderes als 5.10 empfehlen wird.
Hab auch noch nie was anderes probiert, bin aber zufrieden. Als Winterschuh habe ich den
Impact in der hohen Version und im Sommer den Freerider. Beim Freerider löst sich
der Rand etwas. Aber ich glaube das betrifft die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr.
Von der Sohle sind die was das Material angeht soweit ich weiß alle gleich, sind aber unterschiedlich stark etc.


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Von der Sohle sind die was das Material angeht soweit ich weiß alle gleich, sind aber unterschiedlich stark etc.



Genau, 5.10 

Die "Impact" (die ich in der hohen Version als Winterschuh fahre) haben eine wesentlich dickere Sohle, als die "Freerider".
Wenn du also eher ein Vorfussläufer, evtl. Senkfüsser bist (starke Belastung auf den vorderen Mittelfuss), solltest du eher zum Impact greifen, da du sonst evtl. die Pins deiner Pedale durch die Sohle spürst. Ansonsten entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack - sofern vorhanden  

@Bumble - Ist doch hoffentlich alles ganz geblieben?!


----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> @Bumble - Ist doch hoffentlich alles ganz geblieben?!



Ja,alles okay, mir ist nur auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenschritt, die ich euch gezeigt habe,bissl der Trail ausgegangen 
Die Kurve ist neu, die war vorher noch nicht da


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Dezember 2013)

hat jemand ganz spontan lust heute zu biken?

eigentlich wollte ich mit ein paar leuten heute fahren die sind aber alle abgesprungen und ganz alleine hab ich keine lust.

egal ob ne runde mit dem cyclocrossrad oder mit viel federweg.


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Dezember 2013)

liegt ihr alle noch im bett??

ich würde auch gegen abend/nacht fahren ich muß es nur wissen. wenn sich keiner meldet werd ich ne runde rennradfahren müssen und da drauf hab ich nicht so die lust. also los jetzt biken. winterschlaf geht erst morgen los


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Dezember 2013)

Tja, ging leider nicht. Aber ich würde die nächste Zeit auch gelegentlich abends los fahren.

z.B.:
1.1. abends Saisonauftakt. Zeit wäre noch verhandelbar.
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Im Januar sind alle "fat". Rad egal


Damit das nicht so bleibt:

Heute abend Saisoneröffnung 2014. Einmal Kalmit nuff un nunner.
Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 in Speyer. Aber nicht am Bahnhof, sondern bei mir.
Wer nicht weiß wo das ist, aber mit dem Auto mit mir mitfahren möchte,
darf sich gerne melden. Zwei Plätze sind noch frei.
Ansonsten dann um 19:00 in NW. Florian darf sich als Neustadter aussuchen
wo dort Treffpunkt ist. Sinnvoll wäre entweder Bahnhof oder Parkplatz Nollenkopf.
Dabei bis jetzt: Ich, Florian, Steffen, Andreas?

Ach ja: Allen noch ein gutes Neues 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (2. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Damit das nicht so bleibt:
> 
> Heute abend Saisoneröffnung 2014. Einmal Kalmit nuff un nunner.
> Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 in Speyer. Aber nicht am Bahnhof, sondern bei mir.
> ...


du hast das weinbiet als kür vergessen. ich hatte bis um 2 krämpfe


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Januar 2014)

Ich fand das war eine coole Anfangstour für 2014. Das Jahr kann kommen!


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Januar 2014)

nachstes mal fahrst du mein rad


----------



## kRoNiC (2. Januar 2014)

Wart Ihr jetzt eigentlich schon in Koblenz? Wollte mal das neue DHX anschauen bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts eigentlich am Wochenende (So.) mit biken aus?


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Januar 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wart Ihr jetzt eigentlich schon in Koblenz? Wollte mal das neue DHX anschauen bei Gelegenheit


Wollen Montag fahren, wann genau steht aber noch nicht fest. - Steffen, wie siehts aus?

Ich weiss noch nicht wie´s aussieht mit Biken in nächster Zeit - muss mir erst irgendwo ´ne Sattelstütze leihen..

Tom? Hattest du nicht noch eine zuviel? (leihweise, 30,9er, Reverb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (2. Januar 2014)

bis jetzt spricht nix dagegen. meld mich aber nochmal ob und wann genau.spektral is doch viel geiler. lol.wobei das  eue dhx echt gut aussieht


----------



## nile2 (3. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Wollen Montag fahren, wann genau steht aber noch nicht fest. - Steffen, wie siehts aus?
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht wie´s aussieht mit Biken in nächster Zeit - muss mir erst irgendwo ´ne Sattelstütze leihen..
> 
> Tom? Hattest du nicht noch eine zuviel? (leihweise, 30,9er, Reverb)




Ich hätte auch noch meine alte Sattelstütze anzubieten. Die ist aber leider nur manuell versenkbar :-(


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Januar 2014)

was fur eine hast denn ?


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Januar 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch meine alte Sattelstütze anzubieten. Die ist aber leider nur manuell versenkbar :-(





steffenbecki schrieb:


> was fur eine hast denn ?



Genau, was isses denn für eine?


----------



## nile2 (3. Januar 2014)

Also, es ist eine "evolve xc race face" 30 cm lang.


----------



## pfalzbube (4. Januar 2014)

Kann mal jemand sagen wie die Bodenverhältnisse nach dem vielen Regen sind? War seit 1.11. nicht mehr auf dem Bike und mir fehlt ein wenig Fahrpraxis, gerade wenn es feucht ist. Oder habt Ihr Tipps wo es einigermassen trocken ist?


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Januar 2014)

moin moin,naja nass halt und schlammig.ich würde dir die seite vom weinbiet empfehlen. dort ist bessser. evzl wolfsburg runter


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich am Wochenende (So.) mit biken aus?



Bei mir leider nicht. Die nächste ganz normale oder EHK-Tour wird für mich wohl auch erst übernächstes WE sein, denke ich. Also am 18. oder 19. Oder jetzt am Dienstag...



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Wollen Montag fahren, wann genau steht aber noch nicht fest. - Steffen, wie siehts aus?
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht wie´s aussieht mit Biken in nächster Zeit - muss mir erst irgendwo ´ne Sattelstütze leihen..
> 
> Tom? Hattest du nicht noch eine zuviel? (leihweise, 30,9er, Reverb)



Das Epic hat glaube ich 30,9. Dann könntest Du die haben. Brauch ich im Moment sowieso nicht. Eine feste mit 30,9 habe ich bestimmt auch noch im Keller.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Januar 2014)

bis jetzt gut. neun, halb zehn rum ?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Bei mir leider nicht. Die nächste ganz normale oder EHK-Tour wird für mich wohl auch erst übernächstes WE sein, denke ich. Also am 18. oder 19.


Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern.
Es sollte mal wieder etwas in Richtung "EHKT" gehen und abends hätte ich die
Woche durchaus mal Zeit dafür. Also, falls Interesse besteht:

*Offizielle Ein-Hügel-Nightride-Einführungsrunde (kurz: OEHNRER)*
am Donnerstag, 9.1. um 19:00 ab Speyer bzw. 19:30 ab NW
Ob mit Auto oder Zug hängt dann davon ab, wer und wie viele mit wollen.
Tendenz für abends aber eher mit dem Auto. Kann auch ein paar Leute mitnehmen.

In erster Linie also für die "Ein-Hügel-Leute" gedacht, die gerne mal bei einem
Nightride dabei wären. Aber natürlich darf da auch sonst jeder mit.
Lampen habe ich noch ein paar. Wer zuerst kommt,...
@steffenbecki : Ein Hügel, nicht mehr, versprochen 

Also, wer mag mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (5. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @steffenbecki : Ein Hügel, nicht mehr, versprochen


jaja, die Frage ist nur, wie oft 
bei mir wirds zeitlich nix, der Ernst des Lebens fängt wieder an...
Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Januar 2014)

spontane änderungen ausgenommem ;-)bin ab dem 09.01 14 tage im urlaub


----------



## otterbiker (5. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Wollen Montag fahren, wann genau steht aber noch nicht fest. - Steffen, wie siehts aus?
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht wie´s aussieht mit Biken in nächster Zeit - muss mir erst irgendwo ´ne Sattelstütze leihen..
> 
> Tom? Hattest du nicht noch eine zuviel? (leihweise, 30,9er, Reverb)


Fahrt ihr nun morgen!? Wenn ja wann und wo, ich wäre dabei!

peter


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2014)

Die meinen glaube ich shoppen. Ich würde Dienstag fahren


----------



## otterbiker (5. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Die meinen glaube ich shoppen. Ich würde Dienstag fahren


Alles klar! Dann am Dienstag 10:00 Uhr in Speyer-NW!?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus auch gerne schon um 9:00.
Sonst keiner Lust? Daniel?
Evtl. könnte ich mir auch ein Ziel in Richtung Pirmasens vorstellen. Da dürfte am Dienstag nicht viel los sein.
Dann aber natürlich mit dem Auto statt Zug. Und evtl. sogar schon halb neun. Carpe diem


----------



## Bonsaibiker (5. Januar 2014)

Lust schon, aber ab morgen keinen Urlaub mehr . Aber euch viel Spaß 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2014)

Na dann wär doch Donnerstag abend eine gute Alternative


----------



## kraft_werk (6. Januar 2014)

Also OEHNRER klingt gut! ..hab meine Lampen schon länger nicht genutzt, nicht dass die sich noch langweilen..



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch gerne schon um 9:00.
> Sonst keiner Lust? Daniel?
> Evtl. könnte ich mir auch ein Ziel in Richtung Pirmasens vorstellen. Da dürfte am Dienstag nicht viel los sein.
> Dann aber natürlich mit dem Auto statt Zug. Und evtl. sogar schon halb neun. Carpe diem



Joa..
So im EH-Tempo ist das machbar ;-)
..oder hast einen engen Zeitplan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (6. Januar 2014)

hi jungs, alles liebe und gute für 2014 (gilt auch für die bike-ladys!!)

bin am Do bei der abend-tour dabei. Tom: hättest du noch eine lampe für mich? habe auch einen radträger für zwei und könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen.

bis donerstag,

steff


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na dann wär doch Donnerstag abend eine gute Alternative


Im Prinzip schon, allerdings kann ich da nur kurzfristig zusagen weil ich noch nicht weis ob ich mein Auto an diesem Tag rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt bekomme.


----------



## kraft_werk (6. Januar 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, allerdings kann ich da nur kurzfristig zusagen weil ich noch nicht weis ob ich mein Auto an diesem Tag rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt bekomme.



..kein Problem, wollten eh Radfahren


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Januar 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Tom: hättest du noch eine lampe für mich? habe auch einen radträger für zwei und könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen.


Bring ich Dir mit.



Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, allerdings kann ich da nur kurzfristig zusagen weil ich noch nicht weis ob ich mein Auto an diesem Tag rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt bekomme.


Heißt Du weißt nicht wie nach NW kommen oder Du hast keine Zeit?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Heißt Du weißt nicht wie nach NW kommen oder Du hast keine Zeit?



Ersteres ja und zweites könnte evtl. auch noch passieren. Wie gesagt wenn dann nur kurzfristig und wenn dann noch ein Lichtlein übrig ist.


----------



## Steff.R (7. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Bring ich Dir mit.
> 
> ... Danke, Tom!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Offizielle Ein-Hügel-Nightride-Einführungsrunde*
> am Donnerstag, 9.1. um 19:00 ab Speyer bzw. 19:30 ab NW



Sonst keiner Lust? Gibt's ja gar nicht...


----------



## goflo (7. Januar 2014)

Wo gehts denn los in NW?
Wenns vom arbeiten her klappt, wäre ich ne Runde dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Januar 2014)

Am HBf. Tempo wird recht gemütlich.


----------



## Steff.R (9. Januar 2014)

bin mal wieder voll erkältet und muss heute abend leider passen. Sch ... !

liebe Grüße und viel Spass, Steff


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. Januar 2014)

Wenn jemand gedenkt sich eine neue Stütze zuzulegen ist hier

http://www.batwheels.de/Kind-Shock-LEV-Remote-Vario-Sattelstuetze?jtl=v

momentan ein günstiges Angebot.


----------



## karsan (9. Januar 2014)

Mein Dämpfer ist noch weg kommt laut Toxo morgen wieder….sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen …


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Januar 2014)

Dann ist heute abend keine Tour. Macht ja nix. Vielleicht nächste Woche.
Prinzipiell können wir das unter der Woche schon ab und zu machen.


----------



## karsan (9. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre dabei wenn ich frei habe…und ein komplettes Bike


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Januar 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Wenn jemand gedenkt sich eine neue Stütze zuzulegen ist hier
> 
> http://www.batwheels.de/Kind-Shock-LEV-Remote-Vario-Sattelstuetze?jtl=v
> 
> momentan ein günstiges Angebot.



Ist ja wirklich ein gutes Angebot! ..passt mir nur leider gerade nicht..

..bringe morgen meinen Rahmen zu Canyon


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. Januar 2014)

Ups kaputt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (9. Januar 2014)

Was ist los????

Ich hab am Dienstag Termin...


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Januar 2014)

Ja, kaputt..

Die Achse des Konuslagers, welches die 270° Box am Rahmen hält ist gebrochen/gerissen, wie auch immer..

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1545350]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Januar 2014)

Ärgerlich


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2014)

Tja, wa steht da auf dem Rahmen?
"Developed by passionate cyclists
To create your pure cycling experience"

Wirklich ärgerlich so was!


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Canyon hat hier aber sehr löblich reagiert!
> Bekomme auf Garantie eine neue 270° Box (neue Lager, neuer Rockerarm), Smart-Repair an den Stellen, an denen der Lack beschädigt wurde (auch die Spuren vom Chainsuck werden mit Lackiert), und weil man ja schon dabei ist, gleich noch ein neues Schaltwerk mit Shadow+, um weiterem Chainsuck vorzubeugen. Alles in allem war das ein wünschenswertes Ergebnis, meines Besuchs in Koblenz.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur irgendwie die Zeit totschlagen, bis es wieder da ist


----------



## karsan (10. Januar 2014)

Alles auf Kosten von Canyon??


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

Jepp


----------



## kRoNiC (10. Januar 2014)

Echt nicht schlecht 

@ Tom, welche Größe hat denn dein Fanes? Ist das ein M oder ein L?


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Januar 2014)

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

Na wenn das mal keine effiziente Antwort war..ein Buchstabe, und alles ist gesagt


----------



## karsan (10. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Jepp



Na dann mal Glückwunsch...hoffe am Dienstag zeigen sie sich bei mir auch erkenntlich


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Januar 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> @ Tom, welche Größe hat denn dein Fanes? Ist das ein M oder ein L?



Interesse an einer Fanes?


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

karsan schrieb:


> Na dann mal Glückwunsch...hoffe am Dienstag zeigen sie sich bei mir auch erkenntlich



Was war denn bei dir noch? ..ausser dem Dämpferservice?!


----------



## karsan (10. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Was war denn bei dir noch? ..ausser dem Dämpferservice?!



Bei der Weihnachtstour hat es doch an einer Tour geknarzt....ich dachte Sattelstütze...diese sauber gemacht gefettet aber immer noch Geräusche...Pedale usw. gecheckt aber kann es nicht lokalisieren...also Dienstag Koblenz...und diesmal mit anschließender Probe fahrt!!!!


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, da war ja was..
..mal alle Lager geöffnet, gereinigt, evtl. neu gefettet..?

Im Strive-Forum wurde das mal durchgekaut, da waren es immer die Lager des Hinterbaus, allerdings immer mal ein anderes..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (10. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Interesse an einer Fanes?


Hatte es mir mal angeschaut und sagt mir ziemlich zu. Fährst du vorne 160 oder 170 mm?

Bist ja damit auch in Beerfelden unterwegs oder?


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Januar 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hatte es mir mal angeschaut und sagt mir ziemlich zu. Fährst du vorne 160 oder 170 mm?
> 
> Bist ja damit auch in Beerfelden unterwegs oder?


170mm und Ja.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rädchen. Kannst ja auch mal ne Runde drehen. Du wärst dann der dritte, der meine Fanes mal fährt, und danach eine kauft. Hatte zwar am Anfang ein paar Problemchen, aber da konnte Alutech nur teilweise etwas dazu und hat auch prompt reagiert. Wie Daniel gerade demonstriert hat, haben ja alle Hersteller mal ihre Problemchen  Hoffe Du bekommst Dein Rad schnell wieder, Daniel.


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hatte zwar am Anfang ein paar Problemchen, aber da konnte Alutech nur teilweise etwas dazu und hat auch prompt reagiert. Wie Daniel gerade demonstriert hat, haben ja alle Hersteller mal ihre Problemchen  Hoffe Du bekommst Dein Rad schnell wieder, Daniel.



Naja, solche "Problemchen" dürfen auch *mal* auftreten, wichtig ist dann eben nur, dass der Hersteller entsprechend schnell und entgegenkommend reagiert. Und das hat er ja in beiden Fällen 

..Freitag soll mein Rahmen in den Versand gehen. Dann Tippe ich mal auf Lieferung am Dienstag, den 21.01..


----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. Januar 2014)

Meins


----------



## kraft_werk (14. Januar 2014)

Hör sofort auf mich neidisch zu machen!


----------



## karsan (15. Januar 2014)

So mein Bike ist wieder fahrbereit....und es hätte so schön sein können.... nur hat sich leider auf der Fahrt nach Koblenz der Turbolader meines Autos verabschiedet  Nun heißt es einmal NEU


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Januar 2014)

Man muss Prioritäten setzen. Auto oder Rad. Richtig entschieden.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Januar 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Meins


Auch richtig entschieden 
Teuer, aber die beste von allen, die ich schon mal hatte.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut's denn aus mit nem kleinen Nightride unter der Woche und/oder am WE einer Tour?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Januar 2014)

Tour am WE klingt gut, aber bei mir geht leider nur Sa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (21. Januar 2014)

Kann leider nicht am We.... Viel Spaß


----------



## Florian.R (22. Januar 2014)

ich wäre dabei. Kann aber noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich Zeit habe...


----------



## Steff.R (22. Januar 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus mit nem kleinen Nightride unter der Woche und/oder am WE einer Tour?


 
nightride klappt bei mir nicht - freitag mittag ist zeugniskonferenz mit open end, davor habe ich privaten nightride 

tour am we wäre klasse, könnte am samstag  - sonntag ist noch unsicher bei mir.


----------



## kraft_werk (22. Januar 2014)

Hm, ich bin ja immer noch Radlos..nächste Woche vielleicht


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Januar 2014)

Da dran braucht's aber nicht scheitern. Bring Dir gerne eins mit.


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Januar 2014)

Weiss ich doch, Danke 
..nutze die Zeit meist im Studio, und freue mich dann um so mehr, wenn mein Rad wieder läuft.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Januar 2014)

Samstag also dann zur normalen Zeit. Irgendwas zwischen Ein-Hügel und normal.
Aber ohne Stress...
Für wen soll ich ein Ticket holen?


----------



## Steff.R (23. Januar 2014)

... für mich ! steige dann in schifferstadt zu! freu mich !


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. Januar 2014)

Für mich bitte auch, ebenfalls ab Schifferstadt

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (25. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Ist noch ein Platz frei, dann würde ich mich spontan anschließen.
Normale Zeit bedeutet 10:30 NW?

Bis später.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Januar 2014)

Genau.bis später


----------



## flashbulb (31. Januar 2014)

Hi Ihr!

Wann ist denn die nächste EHKT im Februar?
Hätte mal wieder Lust mit Euch zu biken!

VG
Sven


----------



## kRoNiC (31. Januar 2014)

Nächste Woche hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit, Lust hab ich sowieso


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Februar 2014)

Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl. Nächstes WE ist dann EHKT, muss nur noch klären ob Sa oder So.
Falls jemand morgen abend noch aufs Rad will: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auch-am-haardtrand-wird-es-hell-2013-2014.664978/page-2#post-11710777


----------



## flashbulb (2. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte Sonntag, 9.3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (2. Februar 2014)

Inzwischen ist der Termin auch geklärt und passt auch mit flashbulb zusammen. Also noch mal ganz groß und offiziell:

Nächste Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour ist am Sonntag, 9.2.
Treffpunkt ist um 10:00 am Bahnhof Speyer-Nordwest bzw. um 10:30 in NW am HBf.
Mein momentaner Plan führt uns am Weinbietrand entlang Richtung Lambertskreuz
mit Abfahrt nach Lambrecht. Weinbiet fahren wir aber nicht hoch. Höhenmetermäßig und auch sonst bleiben wir also bei einer Ein-Hügel-Tour.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei  auch mit nur einem Hügel 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## flashbulb (2. Februar 2014)

Mist, ich meinte eigentlich 9.2. ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Februar 2014)

Mist, ich auch  ... ist geändert.


----------



## flashbulb (2. Februar 2014)

Perfekt!


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Februar 2014)

Ui das wird hart. Samstag ist Herrensitzung


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2014)

moin moin,ich würde mitfahren


----------



## karsan (8. Februar 2014)

Kämpfe leider noch mit meiner Erkältung


----------



## flashbulb (8. Februar 2014)

Wie viele sind wir dann jetzt? 4?


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Februar 2014)

Ich nicht. Bin Fahrradlos, meine neuen Dämpferbuchsen sind noch net da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (8. Februar 2014)

ich bin morgen auch ab schifferstadt dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Februar 2014)

flashbulb schrieb:


> Wie viele sind wir dann jetzt? 4?


Mindestens 5. Strecke passe ich evtl. noch mal an, da durch den Regen manche der Wege, die ich
fahren wollte evtl. recht matschig sind. Aber das ist ja im Prinzip auch egal.
Wir werden bei einer Hütte ankommen und schöne Trails fahren.

Für wen soll ich ein Ticket holen?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cougar1982 (8. Februar 2014)

für mich kannst du ein ticken kaufen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (8. Februar 2014)

Für mich bitte auch


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Februar 2014)

Wie war es heute? Bisschen Gegenwind gehabt?


----------



## flashbulb (9. Februar 2014)

Hi,
großes Sorry, daß ich heut nicht dabei war. Hab leider verpennt und dann den Zug nicht mehr bekommen.
Seid ihr dennoch gefahren? Wie wars?


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Februar 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wie war es heute? Bisschen Gegenwind gehabt?


Gut war's. Nur am Bergstein am Weinbiet war's so, dass wir geschaut haben, dass wir schnell weiterkommen, damit uns nix auf den Kopf fällt.


flashbulb schrieb:


> Hi,
> großes Sorry, daß ich heut nicht dabei war. Hab leider verpennt und dann den Zug nicht mehr bekommen.
> Seid ihr dennoch gefahren? Wie wars?


Kein Problem.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Februar 2014)

Nur falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen hat: Morgen abend ist ein kleiner Nightride angesagt.
Los geht's um 19:30 in Speyer mit dem Auto (wer mitfahren will einfach melden) oder um 20:00
in NW am HBf. So ca. 2 Stündchen würde ich sagen.
Lampen kann ich auch mitbringen.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust und Zeit auf 'ne Runde? "Normale" Tour mit
knapp 1000Hm oder so und kleiner Hüttenpause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2014)

daniel lol. 
ich


----------



## kraft_werk (20. Februar 2014)

Wat gibts da zu lachen? 

Sonntach wäre ich prinzipiell mal dabei! ..genau weiss ichs aber wohl erst morgen Abend.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2014)

Sonntag fest wären dann bis jetzt nur ich und Steffen.
Daniel?
Sonst keiner Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MrMoe (22. Februar 2014)

Ich würde voll gerne mitfahren, aber ich habe kommende Woche eine Prüfung und muss auch noch eine Hausarbeit fertig bekommen. 
Also wird das erst im März wieder was.
Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, das Studentenleben ist nicht immer nur angenehm. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Februar 2014)

falls wir fahren sollten, ich komme aus dem nachtdienst. gegen 11 h wäre gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (22. Februar 2014)

Ich werd morgen auch nicht fahren. Waren heute schon spontan unterwegs


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> falls wir fahren sollten, ich komme aus dem nachtdienst. gegen 11 h wäre gut


Können wir machen. Ich muss aber trotzdem gegen 15:00 zu Hause sein.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Februar 2014)

ja passt ja


----------



## Florian.R (23. Februar 2014)

hey leute, 
an der Lust scheitert es nicht bei mir, aber leider an der zeit... viel Spaß!
Gruß Flo


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Februar 2014)

hab ne stressige nachtschicht. ich meld mich kurzfristig ob ich fit bin. wenn nicht eventuell dienstag abend ?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Februar 2014)

Dienstag geht leider nicht. Abends geht nur Donnerstag diese Woche.
Falls Du heute nicht dabei bist, wäre es gut, wenn ich es bald wüsste. Dann würde ich früher los.
Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Februar 2014)

guten morgen,ich muss leider absagen für heute. ich hatte ne anstrengende nachtschicht und geh daher jetzt ins bett


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Februar 2014)

Alles klar. Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. März 2014)

Wie schaut's aus am WE?
Könnte Samstag Nachmittag/Abend eine Tour zum Weingut Wolf oder Sonntag eine normale Tour anbieten.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2014)

kann nur sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (4. März 2014)

Also am Sonntag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (4. März 2014)

Könnte am Sonntag auch, aber normale Tour , ich weis nicht ob ich dafür schon fit genug bin. Ich überleg's mir noch.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. März 2014)

Ich überleg mir was. Das passt schon.
Dann also Sonntag.


----------



## karsan (4. März 2014)

Also Sonntag könnte ich auch. Wenn wir es nicht übertreiben


----------



## Bonsaibiker (4. März 2014)

O.k. bin dabei , diesmal dann mit größerer Knipse.


----------



## Steff.R (6. März 2014)

hi jungs, bin am So auch dabei ...
würde ab limburgerhof zusteigen, falls daniel mitdabei ist.


----------



## kraft_werk (7. März 2014)

Sonntach...

Ajo, dabei


----------



## otterbiker (7. März 2014)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## otterbiker (7. März 2014)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (7. März 2014)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (7. März 2014)

Ja, bei Sonne kommen sie alle wieder aus ihren Löchern raus 
Wir werden ja feinstes Wetter haben am Sonntag. Der Wald wird also ziemlich voll sein.
Da ich nicht eine Stunde mit Schlange stehen verbringen möchte, könnte es passieren,
dass wir an den Hütten nur vorbei fahren und uns Trails suchen, die nicht ganz so überfüllt sind.
Heißt für euch: Wasserflasche voll machen und einen Riegel extra einpacken.
Ich hab da ein paar Alternativen im Kopf, aber das wird dann je nach Füllgrad des Waldes spontan
entschieden.

Treffpunkt ist um kurz vor 10 in Speyer-Nordwest.
Abfahrt ist um halb elf in NW am HBf. Könnte aber sein, dass wir an einem
anderen Bahnhof rauskommen. Ich denke da z.B. an Deidesheim.
Also Zugticket entsprechend planen, wer selbst eins besorgt/hat.
Wer bei mir mit dem Ticket mit möchte, ist einfach kurz vor 10 in Speyer am Bahnhof.

Bis Sonntag dann


----------



## nile2 (7. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde ja auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich fit genug bin nach der langen Zeit des Nichtstuns.
Tom, wie viele km und hm hast du denn für Sonntag geplant?

Grüße
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (8. März 2014)

Das ist relativ variabel. Wie wäre es denn, wenn ich ein, zwei Streckenteilungen plane, bei denen man sich nicht verfahren kann. Thomas bekommt dann noch den GPS-Track, damit gar nichts mehr schief gehen kann.
Dann können diejenigen, die etwas gemütlich machen wollen, die gemütliche Variante nehmen und die anderen fahren dann z.B. trailig hoch. Und oben trifft man sich dann wieder.


----------



## karsan (8. März 2014)

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens..... ich muss leider passen da ich wohl arbeiten muss morgen...sollte es doch noch gehen komm ich spontan....also für mich kein Ticket besorgen...

Dann vielleicht bis Morgen...aber schon mal viel Spaß...

@tom könntest du mir den GPS-Track auch schicken falls ich spontan noch komm vielleicht kann ich euch dann aufgabeln oder so ...Danke


----------



## Bonsaibiker (8. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> .... Thomas bekommt dann noch den GPS-Track, damit gar nichts mehr schief gehen kann.....



so machen wir das 

Übrigens 1x Ticket bitte, ab Schifferstadt, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (8. März 2014)

Okay, ich komme mit 
Wer holt die Tickets?


----------



## Steff.R (8. März 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Sonntach...
> 
> Ajo, dabei [/
> 
> ...


----------



## tommybgoode (8. März 2014)

karsan schrieb:


> Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens..... ich muss leider passen da ich wohl arbeiten muss morgen...sollte es doch noch gehen komm ich spontan....also für mich kein Ticket besorgen...
> 
> Dann vielleicht bis Morgen...aber schon mal viel Spaß...
> 
> @tom könntest du mir den GPS-Track auch schicken falls ich spontan noch komm vielleicht kann ich euch dann aufgabeln oder so ...Danke


Mach ich dann im Lauf des Abends und schicke ihn per PN, kann aber später werden.



Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> so machen wir das
> 
> Übrigens 1x Ticket bitte, ab Schifferstadt, danke


Ticket hole ich und Track schicke ich. Wird aber wie gesagt evtl. später heute.



nile2 schrieb:


> Okay, ich komme mit
> Wer holt die Tickets?


Ich hole dann Tickets für:
- Mich
- Steffen B
- Peter
- Evelin

Daniel holt dann für sich, Steffen R und Thomas?

Bahntechnisch Selbstversorger sind Moritz und Florian.

Muss die genaue Strecke und v.a. die Streckenteilung noch planen. Aber ich denke es wird zum Eckkopf gehen.
Gemeinsames Einfahren, dann parallel aufs Weinbiet und am Wb entlang. Richtung Eckkopf oder spätestens
dort treffen und gemeinsame Abfahrt nach Deidesheim. Ab dort geht's dann mit dem Zug zurück.
Auf dem Eckkopf sind die Meckenheimer Dorfhexen oder so, die uns sicher gerne verpflegen werden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (9. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Daniel holt dann für sich, Steffen R und Thomas?



Jepp, wird erledigt


----------



## otterbiker (9. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

tut mir leid das ich euch noch so einen Schreck versetzt habe, aber ich bin schon wieder zu Hause, mit vier Stichen genäht und alles wird gut!
Schönen Sonntag noch!

peter


----------



## kRoNiC (9. März 2014)

Oh ha, was war denn los?


----------



## kraft_werk (9. März 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> ..tut mir leid das ich euch noch so einen Schreck versetzt habe..



Na Hauptsache, dir gehts gut! Aber freut mich zu hören, dass nichts weiter ist!


----------



## Bumble (9. März 2014)

Und ich hab extra noch gesagt ihr sollt auf euch aufpassen. 

Schön dass nix Ernstes passiert ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (9. März 2014)

was war denn los ?


----------



## tommybgoode (9. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Und ich hab extra noch gesagt ihr sollt auf euch aufpassen.
> 
> Schön dass nix Ernstes passiert ist.


War ein recht spektakulärer Salto an der steilen Stelle, bei der wir auch beim Fatbike-Trefffen runter sind kurz vor Wachenheim.

Danke für die Info, Peter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. März 2014)

doppelpost...


----------



## karsan (9. März 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> tut mir leid das ich euch noch so einen Schreck versetzt habe, aber ich bin schon wieder zu Hause, mit vier Stichen genäht und alles wird gut!
> Schönen Sonntag noch!
> ...



Alles gut!!!! Hauptsache dir ist nicht mehr passiert!!!

Euch allen noch nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. März 2014)

Nur schon mal zur Vorab-Info:
Nächsten Sonntag würde ich gerne nach Beerfelden, wenn dort offen ist. Da das Wetter aber gut bleiben soll, ist davon auszugehen.
Das WE drauf kann ich leider nichts machen. Da bin ich vorübergehend alleinerziehend.
Und dann das WE drauf, am Samstag, den 29.3. würde ich - falls Interesse besteht- mal wieder eine Einsteigertour machen.


----------



## nile2 (9. März 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> tut mir leid das ich euch noch so einen Schreck versetzt habe, aber ich bin schon wieder zu Hause, mit vier Stichen genäht und alles wird gut!
> Schönen Sonntag noch!
> ...


Schön, dass nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist und es dir gut geht


----------



## nile2 (9. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nur schon mal zur Vorab-Info:
> Nächsten Sonntag würde ich gerne nach Beerfelden, wenn dort offen ist. Da das Wetter aber gut bleiben soll, ist davon auszugehen.
> Das WE drauf kann ich leider nichts machen. Da bin ich vorübergehend alleinerziehend.
> Und dann das WE drauf, am Samstag, den 29.3. würde ich - falls Interesse besteht- mal wieder eine Einsteigertour machen.



Für die Einsteigertour melde ich schon mal Interesse an


----------



## Steff.R (10. März 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> tut mir leid das ich euch noch so einen Schreck versetzt habe, aber ich bin schon wieder zu Hause, mit vier Stichen genäht und alles wird gut!
> Schönen Sonntag noch!
> ...


 
... dann ist ja nochmal fast alles gut gegangen! Gott sei Dank! Gute besserung und liebe Grüße! s


----------



## Frank-Sohn (10. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,wir sind auch aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Wir sind dann am 29,3 auf jeden Fall mit dabei .
Ich wünsche euch noch allen eine schöne Woche
Gruß Frank


----------



## karsan (11. März 2014)

Soooo nach einer ausreichender Videoanalyse, danke Thomas , habe ich den Fehler gefunden !!! Der Baum kam mir zu nahe oder ich ihm, er steht da ja schon länger !

Neue Hosen sind bestellt und somit kann es weiter gehen


----------



## Florian.R (11. März 2014)

für mich sah es eher aus als lag es an der *Laufradgröße*...

so, gleich ist was los hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (11. März 2014)

Ach was, die "Diskussion" über die Laufradgrösse ist doch schon wieder out..


----------



## Florian.R (11. März 2014)

stimmt anscheinend... ich werde alt :/


----------



## tommybgoode (11. März 2014)

Florian.R schrieb:


> ich werde alt :/


Tja, irgendwann muss das jeder mal einsehen.
Dagegen hilft nur Dinge zu tun, bei denen man denkt man wäre noch jung.
Fest dabei am Sonntag in Befe sind bis jetzt Daniel, Florian und ich. Steffen B. evtl.
Treffpunkt wird wohl bei mir sein. Daniel hat ein Auto mit AHK und ich einen Radträger
für vier Räder.
Wann sollen wir denn los? Ich habe den ganzen Tag gemütlich Zeit. Offen ist von 10-17 Uhr.


----------



## kraft_werk (11. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wann sollen wir denn los? Ich habe den ganzen Tag gemütlich Zeit. Offen ist von 10-17 Uhr.



..ich bin um 0830 bei dir, und will Kaffee


----------



## coffer (12. März 2014)

Florian.R schrieb:


> für mich sah es eher aus als lag es an der *Laufradgröße*...
> 
> so, gleich ist was los hier



Also ich fahre zur Zeit mit 24" durch die Gegend!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Steff.R (12. März 2014)

... da die harten jungs am we in beerfelden sind (und ich mich nicht traue, nicht so springen kann und eben keiner von den harten jungs bin) 

- suche ich noch jemand, der *am sonntag mit mir eine "normale" tour macht*!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. März 2014)

Hmm, 24" SSP mit Starrgabel?


----------



## coffer (12. März 2014)

sehr warm! :-D


----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. März 2014)

Klapprad ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonsaibiker (13. März 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... da die harten jungs am we in beerfelden sind .....



sollte uns das nicht von einer EHKT abhalten oder?

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (14. März 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... da die harten jungs am we in beerfelden sind (und ich mich nicht traue, nicht so springen kann und eben keiner von den harten jungs bin)
> 
> - suche ich noch jemand, der *am sonntag mit mir eine "normale" tour macht*!!!!!


 Hi Steffen,Ich bin gern dabei (wann und wo?)


----------



## Steff.R (14. März 2014)

... dann fahren wir doch am Sonntag!

treffpunkt - wie üblich - NW vor dem Bahnhof, kurz vor halb elf (zug kurz nach 10 speyer ...)

tourvorschlag: irgendwie hoch zum weinbiet, auf der anderen seite wieder runter, wolfsburg. hier kenne ich mich aus - falls jemand eine bessere idee hat, gerne!

mit dabei also am So:

Thomas

Frank

Steff


Noch jemand?


----------



## coffer (14. März 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Klapprad ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BMX


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. März 2014)

Alles klar ich bin dann 10,30 Uhr in NW am Bahnhof,

bis dann


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. März 2014)

Wie kommt ihr nach Neustadt, Bahn oder Auto?.
Tickets kann ich ab Schifferstadt holen.

Wegen Tour um Weinbiet rum sollten wir nochmals überlegen wg. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zust...w-bis-landau-2014.682744/page-3#post-11818782 und wg. Mandelblütenfest.
Evtl. sollten wir Richtung Hohe Loog, Kalmit etc.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. März 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr nach Neustadt, Bahn oder Auto?.
> Tickets kann ich ab Schifferstadt holen.
> 
> Wegen Tour um Weinbiet rum sollten wir nochmals überlegen wg. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zust...w-bis-landau-2014.682744/page-3#post-11818782 und wg. Mandelblütenfest.
> ...


Ich komme mit dem Auto

gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (15. März 2014)

Wie kommt ihr nach Neustadt, Bahn oder Auto?.
Tickets kann ich ab Schifferstadt holen.

Wegen Tour um Weinbiet rum Gruß Thomas[/quote]

... bin dann kurz vor zehn in schifferstadt.
thomas ... kannst du dann eine tour aussuchen? kenne mich auf dieser seite nicht so aus - aber eine hütte findet sich bestimmt.

also, bis morgen, liebe grüße, steff


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. März 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> thomas ... kannst du dann eine tour aussuchen? ....



schon erledigt  und du brauchst dann bestimmt auch ein Ticket


----------



## Steff.R (15. März 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> schon erledigt  und du brauchst dann bestimmt auch ein Ticket


 
ja! besorgst du meins mit? bis morgen in schifferstadt!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. März 2014)

ja


----------



## tommybgoode (17. März 2014)

Habe jetzt mal die nächsten Touren festgelegt. Dieses WE kann ich nicht, aber wer will darf sich natürlich trotzdem verabreden 

*Einsteiger-Tour am 29.3.*
Abfahrt ist um 10:00 mit dem Zug in Speyer-Nordwest.
Tickets kaufe ich vor Ort für alle, die eins brauchen.
Teilnehmerlimit wird es keins geben, solange die Zahl noch einigermaßen realistisch bleibt.
Ziel wird wahrscheinlich Weinbiet sein, aber das kann sich auch noch ändern.
Tempo ist supergemütlich. Pausen machen wir auch noch, evtl. mit ein paar Übungen.
Ziel ist nur irgendwann an der Hütte anzukommen, dort gemütlich Pause zu machen und dann
gemütlich wieder runter.

Und als logische Konsequenz dann:
*Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am 5.4.*
Abfahrt wird auch um 10:00 sein.
Damit hier dann auch etwas Flow aufkommt, ist die Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 Leute beschränkt.
Wahrscheinlich wird es Rund um Lambrecht gehen, um sich schon mal ganz langsam
auf den Gäsbock einzustimmen. Gut möglich, dass wir an die eine oder andere Stelle kommen,
die auch beim Gäsbock dabei ist und fahrtechnisch übenswert ist.

Wer nochmal genauer wissen möchte, wie schnell/weit etc. bei den Touren gefahren wird:
http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Für die Ein-Hügel-Tour am 5.4. haben sich schon gemeldet:

Arisa
Frank
Franks Sohn (Sorry, weiß den Namen nicht mehr)

Thomas
Wen hab ich vergessen?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. März 2014)

Äh sorry, die Anmeldung war für den 29. gedacht am 05.04. kann/darf ich nicht.

Für den 12/13.04. müssen wir uns mal noch unterhalten.


----------



## kraft_werk (17. März 2014)

..mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Sonntach..:


----------



## Steff.R (18. März 2014)

Wen hab ich vergessen?[/quote]

... mich  (für die tour am 5.4.)

coole filmchen von eurer Tour in Beerfelden!

LG, Steff


----------



## tommybgoode (18. März 2014)

Update:


tommybgoode schrieb:


> Arisa
> Frank
> Thomas H.
> 
> SteffenR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashbulb (18. März 2014)

Hi Leute! Ich möcht auch gern wieder dabei sein und melde mich hiermit für die Einsteiger-Tour am 29.3.2014 und für die EHKT am 5.4.2014 an ;-) Freu mich!

Abfahrt, wie ich gelese habe, 10 Uhr ab Speyer-Nordwest. Ist das die Abfahrt per Fahrrad oder fahren wir mit dem Zug noch weiter?


----------



## Spacenight (18. März 2014)

Hi ! Auch ich will mal wieder mitfahren, den Quark aus den Beinen treiben. Ich meld mich daher für beide Termine an, 29.3. und 5.4.
Wegen der Tickets sag ich dann noch Bescheid. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## tommybgoode (18. März 2014)

Schön, dann aktualisiere ich mal wieder bevor ich alter Mann den Überblick wieder verliere.
Bei der EHKT am 5.4. sind dabei:

Arisa
Frank H.

Thomas H.
SteffenR
flashbulb
Peter
Peter, gibst Du mir mal noch einen Tipp welcher Peter Du bist? Doch nicht etwa Jule's Peter?


----------



## Spacenight (18. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Schön, dann aktualisiere ich mal wieder bevor ich alter Mann den Überblick wieder verliere.
> Bei der EHKT am 5.4. sind dabei:
> 
> Arisa
> ...


Nein, Daniels Dad !


----------



## tommybgoode (18. März 2014)

Ah, ja. Da hätte ich drauf kommen können  Willkommen im Forum


----------



## nile2 (18. März 2014)

Hey, ich melde mich dann auch an für den 5. April, am 29. März fahre ich auch mit 

Gruß Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (19. März 2014)

Bei der EHKT am 5.4. sind dabei:

Arisa
Frank H.

Thomas H.
SteffenR
flashbulb
Peter
han


----------



## Bapef (19. März 2014)

Hi Leute,
zum 5.4 würde ich mich auch gerne anmelden. Wo gehts denn überhaupt hin? 

Edit: Die Frage war überflüssig. ;D


----------



## coffer (19. März 2014)

Ich werde mit den SSP am 29. dabei sein.....OK?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (19. März 2014)

Bei der EHKT am 5.4. sind jetzt dabei:

Arisa
SteffenR
flashbulb
Peter
han
Evelin
Bapef
Nur zur Einordnung der Namen für mich:
@han : Bist Du der Kumpel vom Bumble, der auch schon beim Daniel dabei war und den wir vor kurzem am Eckkopf getroffen haben?
@Bapef : Kennen wir uns schon?



coffer schrieb:


> Ich werde mit den SSP am 29. dabei sein.....OK?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


Klar. Vielleicht komme ich dann mit dem Dicken. Dann wären ein paar der Randgruppenräder vertreten.


----------



## Bapef (19. März 2014)

Ja, wir kennen uns schon. Mein richtiger Name ist Markus. 
Ich war damals bei einer Einsteigertour dabei und wir zwei haben uns schon auf der Kalmit getroffen und sind den Weg vom Bildbaum zur Hohen Loog Hütte gemeinsam hochgefahren. Erinnerst dich? Hatte das grüne Mountainbike.


----------



## han (19. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Bei der EHKT am 5.4. sind jetzt dabei:
> 
> Arisa
> SteffenR
> ...


ja, bin der Kumpel vom Bumble und wir haben uns am am Sonntag in BF gesehen und sind zusammen die Trails abgefahren


----------



## tommybgoode (19. März 2014)

Bapef schrieb:


> Ja, wir kennen uns schon. Mein richtiger Name ist Markus.
> Ich war damals bei einer Einsteigertour dabei und wir zwei haben uns schon auf der Kalmit getroffen und sind den Weg vom Bildbaum zur Hohen Loog Hütte gemeinsam hochgefahren. Erinnerst dich? Hatte das grüne Mountainbike.


Ah ja. Das war glaube ich Freitags vormittags mal. Jedenfalls erinnere ich mich 


han schrieb:


> ja, bin der Kumpel vom Bumble und wir haben uns am am Sonntag in BF gesehen und sind zusammen die Trails abgefahren


Ich meinte noch jemand anderen. Aber dann weiß ich natürlich auch Bescheid. Deinen echten Namen hätte ich auch noch gewusst. Freut mich, dass Du schon wieder frei bekommst zu Hause.


----------



## karsan (19. März 2014)

Hi Tom, am 05.04 würd ich auch mit fahren....hab neue Hosen


----------



## nile2 (19. März 2014)

karsan schrieb:


> Hi Tom, am 05.04 würd ich auch mit fahren....hab neue Hosen



...sonst hätten wir dich auch nicht mitgenommen


----------



## tommybgoode (20. März 2014)

karsan schrieb:


> Hi Tom, am 05.04 würd ich auch mit fahren....hab neue Hosen


Dieses mal lassen wir die auch ganz, hoffe ich  Zwei zerstörte Hosen auf einer Tour hatten wir noch nicht vorher. War vielleicht das gute Wetter schuld, dass alle ihre Hosen los werden wollten

Liste für 5.4.

karsan
SteffenR
flashbulb
Peter
han
Evelin
Bapef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (22. März 2014)

Schon gesehen? Die EHKT hat es sogar in die Zeitung geschafft


----------



## Florian.R (22. März 2014)

na also wenn die Zeile mit dem Übergewicht der Frauen mal nicht missverständlich ist...


----------



## kRoNiC (22. März 2014)

Das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## coffer (23. März 2014)

coffer schrieb:


> Ich werde mit den SSP am 29. dabei sein.....OK?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Ich bin leider doch nicht dabei :-(


----------



## kraft_werk (26. März 2014)

Hey!  Also am Samstag (29.03) bin ich auch wieder dabei! Für die, die in Schifferstadt/Böhl zusteigen, könnte ich also die Tickets holen..

Bisher wären das dann Thomas, Dad und ich..


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2014)

Hey Tom,

wann wollt ihr denn am Samstag spätestens wieder zurück in Speyer sein?

Gruß 

Flo


----------



## tommybgoode (27. März 2014)

Wenn nicht kurz vor dem Bahnhof drei Platten und Kettenrisse auftreten, sollten wir um 14:30 oder 15:00 wieder in Speyer sein.


----------



## Steff.R (28. März 2014)

hi Tom,

ist morgen noch ein platz für mich frei ...

melde mich quasi hiermit an!

bis morgen, steff


----------



## kRoNiC (28. März 2014)

Würde morgen auch mitfahren, muss nur auf ein anderes Bike umschwenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. März 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hey!  Also am Samstag (29.03) bin ich auch wieder dabei! Für die, die in Schifferstadt/Böhl zusteigen, könnte ich also die Tickets holen..
> 
> Bisher wären das dann Thomas, Dad und ich..




Ticket


----------



## tommybgoode (28. März 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Würde morgen auch mitfahren, muss nur auf ein anderes Bike umschwenken





Steff.R schrieb:


> hi Tom,
> 
> ist morgen noch ein platz für mich frei ...
> 
> ...


Gibt ja kein Limit für morgen. Wird halt supergemütlich. Wenn das nicht stört oder wer das möchte, der kommt einfach. Wetter dürfte akzeptabel werden


----------



## kraft_werk (28. März 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> melde mich quasi hiermit an!



Ticket..?! 

Wären dann Thomas, Dad, Steffen und ich..


----------



## Steff.R (28. März 2014)

cool, dann bis morgen!
komme nach limburgerhof!


----------



## flashbulb (28. März 2014)

Hi Ihr,

ich bin wieder kurz nach 10:30 in Neustadt (Weinstr.) Hbf.
Freu mich.

VG
Sven


----------



## pfalzbube (29. März 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gibt ja kein Limit für morgen. Wird halt supergemütlich. Wenn das nicht stört oder wer das möchte, der kommt einfach. Wetter dürfte akzeptabel werden


Wo kehrt Ihr ein und wann ungefähr? Bin auch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. März 2014)

zu spät, wir *waren heute *auf dem Weinbiet


----------



## pfalzbube (31. März 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> zu spät, wir *waren heute *auf dem Weinbiet


Wer lesen kann und die Wochentage kennt ist klar im Vorteil  War dann Sonntag unterwegs, war trotz des Wetters sehr schön, dachte es wären mehr Leute im Wald


----------



## flashbulb (31. März 2014)

Hi,

anbei ein paar Fotos von der Tour am Samstag.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## otterbiker (1. April 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dieses mal lassen wir die auch ganz, hoffe ich  Zwei zerstörte Hosen auf einer Tour hatten wir noch nicht vorher. War vielleicht das gute Wetter schuld, dass alle ihre Hosen los werden wollten
> 
> Liste für 5.4.
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch eine neue Hose, das Schienbein ist wieder zu, soll heißen ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (1. April 2014)

karsan
SteffenR
flashbulb
Peter
han
Evelin
Bapef
Andreas
Otterpeter
Wenn ich niemanden vergessen habe, wäre noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## Bapef (3. April 2014)

Wo haben wir denn am Samstag (05.April) den Tourenstart?


----------



## tommybgoode (3. April 2014)

Dann mach ich mal ein kleines, offizielles Update:

Samstag, 5.4. ist Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour um Lambrecht
Für alle, die mit dem Zug kommen: 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest oder entsprechend
später dann in Schifferstadt.
Start der Tour ist Lambrecht um 10:40
Dann in EHKT-Art gemütlich Richtung Hütte, möglicherweise Hellerhütte, und danach auch
wieder nach Lambrecht an den Bahnhof. Zurück in Speyer wie üblich ca. 15:00

Samstag, 12.4. - Flowtrail Stromberg 
Da an diesem WE die Züge nicht richtig fahren weichen wir Richtung Norden
aus und fahren dann halt auf den Flowtrail in Stromberg. Kann ich auch gut mit leben 
Ich würde gerne um 9 Uhr loskommen. Dann könnten wir kurz nach 10
auf den Rädern sitzen und ca. 5 Stunden fahren. Danach ist man dann eh platt
und wir fahren gegen 15 Uhr wieder zurück, sind also gegen 16 Uhr in Speyer.
Wer von wo wie genau fährt etc. klären wir dann noch.


----------



## Sturm8406 (3. April 2014)

Hi, also wäre ja noch ein Platz am Samstag frei! Dann melde ich mich hiermit an! Freu mich schon!


----------



## kRoNiC (3. April 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Samstag, 12.4. - Flowtrail Stromberg
> Da an diesem WE die Züge nicht richtig fahren weichen wir Richtung Norden
> aus und fahren dann halt auf den Flowtrail in Stromberg. Kann ich auch gut mit leben
> Ich würde gerne um 9 Uhr loskommen. Dann könnten wir kurz nach 10
> ...



Schade, wäre gerne mit nach Stromberg aber bis dahin ist mein Bike noch nicht da


----------



## tommybgoode (3. April 2014)

karsan
SteffenR
flashbulb
Peter
han
Evelin
Bapef
Andreas
Otterpeter
Sturm8406
... das war's ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacenight (4. April 2014)

Hi Tom,
kannst Du bitte für mich das Ticket für morgen mit besorgen, ich steige dann in Böhl-Iggelheim ein.
Danke

MfG
Peter


----------



## tommybgoode (4. April 2014)

Mach ich. Tickets hole ich für alle, die in Speyer am Bahnhof sind und zusätzlich:
- SteffenR
- Spacenight

Noch jemand?


----------



## wadimski (4. April 2014)

Hallo, am 06.04 fahren wir weinbiet  Treff 10:00 am Hbf Neustadt - falls wer Interesse hat. Lg


----------



## steffenbecki (5. April 2014)

hi leute,heute is mir echt was cooles passiert. wollte heute meine 36 gabel abholen. die war bei toxo. also beim händler vorbei, kurz gewartet. kommt der mechaniker und meint: wir ham ein problem, dass is eine andere gabel. ich mir das ding angesehen. ich hatte auf der kashima beschichtung einen kratzer. der war weg. oben den schaft angesehen, alles neu, standrohre neu, kartuschenauf 2014 gewechselt. bis auf den unteren teil is die gabel komplett neu.und der hammer.... kostet nur die inspektion, also 126 euro ;-)))). schwein muss man mal haben


----------



## karsan (7. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, sorry aber leider kam mir was dazwischen am Samstag.

Das kommende Wochenende würde ich gern mit aber da ziehe ich um. Solltet ihr am Osterwochende was machen wäre ich außer Montags mit am Start.
Viel Spaß am Wochenende


----------



## tommybgoode (9. April 2014)

Langsam wird es Zeit mal den Samstag zu organisieren.
Wenn ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren müsste, wäre es ganz praktisch.
Zur Not dürfte es aber auch gehen.
Radträger für drei bis vier Räder kann ich aber sicher beisteuern.

Wer will denn nun genau alles mit und wer könnte fahren? Und wer davon hat eine AHK?


----------



## tommybgoode (9. April 2014)

karsan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, sorry aber leider kam mir was dazwischen am Samstag.
> 
> Das kommende Wochenende würde ich gern mit aber da ziehe ich um. Solltet ihr am Osterwochende was machen wäre ich außer Montags mit am Start.
> Viel Spaß am Wochenende


Dann viel Erfolg beim Umzug. Ich kann über Ostern leider nicht. Aber vielleicht jemand anderes?


----------



## Florian.R (9. April 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Langsam wird es Zeit mal den Samstag zu organisieren.
> Wenn ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren müsste, wäre es ganz praktisch.
> Zur Not dürfte es aber auch gehen.
> Radträger für drei bis vier Räder kann ich aber sicher beisteuern.
> ...


also ich will mit. Habe aber nur den Suzuki Swift, mit Aufwand gehen da zwei Räder rein und zwei (nicht allzu große) Fahrer. AHK hat er leider nicht.
Gruß Florian


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. April 2014)

Auto mit AHK und Träger für zwei Räder vorhanden und fahrbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (9. April 2014)

Isch kann net 
..bin auf nem Geburtstag..wünsch euch aber viel Spass!!!


----------



## Steff.R (9. April 2014)

... habe eine anhängerkupplung und einen zweier-träger, d.h. platz für ein weiteres rad und drei mitfahrer.

Ostersamstag könnte ich eine tour fahren, wer also lust hat...


----------



## nile2 (9. April 2014)

Hi, ich fahre mit Frank. Wann treffen wir uns wo?
Am Ostersamstag würde ich auch mitfahren 



Grüße
Evelin


----------



## Steff.R (9. April 2014)

Am Ostersamstag würde ich auch mitfahren 

Denke, dass wir uns am SA alle bei Tom treffen, oder CHEFFE 

Für Ostersamstag können wir es so halten, dass wir ganz normal um kurz nach zehn mit dem Zug fahren bzw. uns um halb elf in NW am bhf treffen. falls es niemanden gibt, der sich besser auskennt, könnte ich eine runde über wolfsburg/weinbiet lotsen ...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. April 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Für Ostersamstag können wir es so halten, dass wir ganz normal um kurz nach zehn mit dem Zug fahren bzw. uns um halb elf in NW am bhf treffen. falls es niemanden gibt, der sich besser auskennt, könnte ich eine runde über wolfsburg/weinbiet lotsen ...



Ich würde sagen das wir uns da mal am Samstag darüber unterhalten sollten.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nile2 (9. April 2014)

...gut, dann müssen wir mal reden;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. April 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre mit Frank. Wann treffen wir uns wo?


Falls da noch Platz ist, würde ich da auch mit.
Dass alle vorher nach Speyer fahren, ist ja eigentlich nicht nötig.
Aber wer will kann natürlich auch zu mir kommen und bekommt dann noch einen Kaffee.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. April 2014)

Also bei mir ist noch Platz frei und ich würde schon sagen das wir uns bei dir treffen sollten. Uhrzeit?


----------



## tommybgoode (10. April 2014)

OK, wenn ihr das so wollt, ist das natürlich organisatorisch das Einfachste.
Dann kommen alle um viertel vor 9 zu mir und dann bekommen wir schon alle irgendwie unter.
Adresse schicke ich noch mal an anderer Stelle...


----------



## tommybgoode (11. April 2014)

Noch ein Punkt zu morgen: Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir die Pause morgen
eher klein halten, also nicht groß Essen gehen oder so. Das machen wir dann
beim Strombergbesuch im Juni. Also: Genug zu Essen und zu Trinken mitnehmen.
Zumindest möchte ich das so halten. Wenn ein Teil der Gruppe lieber Essen gehen
möchte, seid ihr da natürlich auch frei 
Ich müsste halt gegen 16 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein und möchte die Zeit effektiv
nutzen. Aber da wir ja mit mehreren Autos unterwegs sein werden, könnte man
sich da auch aufteilen.
Morgen wird fein  Stromberg macht einfach Riesenspaß


----------



## Steff.R (11. April 2014)

... nach kurzer verwirring bin ich morgen mit träger bei tom!


----------



## Spacenight (11. April 2014)

Hi Leut`s
morgen kann ich nicht mitfahren, ich wünsch euch aber viel spaß !
Am Ostersamstag fahr`ich aber gerne mit. Und weil ich diese und nächste Woche Urlaub habe, geht vielleicht auch was zwischendrin.
Wenn also noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat, einfach mal melden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Frank-Sohn (12. April 2014)

Hi Tom ,danke für den schönen Tag hat richtig spaß gemacht
Gruß Frank u. Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (12. April 2014)

nächste woche bin ich dabei. dann wieder mit 17,5 kg )))))


----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. April 2014)

So nun auch offiziell

*Ostersamstag 19.04.14 EHK-Tour*

Start NW Bahnhof 10:30

allerdings haben es die Zugfahrer die aus Speyer, Ludwigshafen etc. kommen schwer, da ab Schifferstadt mal wieder kein Zug fährt d.h. mit dem PKW anreisen bzw. Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. Fahrer haben sich bis jetzt zwei zur Verfügung gestellt (SteffenR und Ich, die jeweils ein Bike+Fahrer mitnehmen könnten).

Bis jetzt mit dabei wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab:
(Teilnehmerlimit wie immer begrenzt auf 10 )


Ich
Evelin
SteffenR
Karsten
Peter
SteffenB


----------



## Larslampe (14. April 2014)

Hallo Tom,
würde gerne am Samstag wieder mal mit dabei sein.
Grüße Lars 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. April 2014)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> würde gerne am Samstag wieder mal mit dabei sein.
> Grüße Lars



Kein Problem

Update:

Ich
Evelin
SteffenR
Karsten
Peter
SteffenB
Lars


----------



## Florian.R (14. April 2014)

Hey,

ich kann leider am Samstag nicht. Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß!

Gruß Florian


----------



## Steff.R (15. April 2014)

dann bis samstag!! wer fährt bei mir mit? könnte zb lars abholen, das ist bei mir um die ecke ... oder wer meldet sich zuerst???

habe am DONNERSTAG Zeit für eine Tour  - ist jemand dabei ?? bis denne, steff


----------



## Florian.R (15. April 2014)

Donnerstag könnte bei mir klappen, bin aber gerade bissel erkältet, weiß noch nicht ob ich bis dahin wieder soweit bin...


----------



## Steff.R (15. April 2014)

... dann lass uns den do doch handy-mäßig absprechen - gute besserung erstmal!


----------



## Larslampe (15. April 2014)

Hallo Tom, 
mein Freund Stephan würde sich gerne der Samstag Tour anschließen.
@steff: Danke für dein Mitfahrgemeinschaftsangebot.
Muss mich mich Karsten noch kurz schließen da er ja seit letztem WE mein direkter Nachbar ist.
Vielleicht fahren wir auch zusammen, oder wir quetschen alles in ein Auto 
Sag dir noch Bescheid. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. April 2014)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> mein Freund Stephan würde sich gerne der Samstag Tour anschließen.......



Ok. neues Update:


Ich
Evelin
SteffenR
Karsten
Peter
SteffenB
Lars
Stephan


----------



## flashbulb (15. April 2014)

Hi, bin leider Ostersamstag *nicht *dabei. Bekomme Besuch von meiner Family. Wäre dann aber am 26.4.2014 wieder bei einer Tour dabei, wenn eine stattfindet.

VG
Sven


----------



## DoLo280 (18. April 2014)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe sind morgen noch Plätze frei?! -> Dann schließe ich mich mal an! Bis um 10:30 in NW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (18. April 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> dann bis samstag!! wer fährt bei mir mit? könnte zb lars abholen, das ist bei mir um die ecke ... oder wer meldet sich zuerst???
> 
> habe am DONNERSTAG Zeit für eine Tour  - ist jemand dabei ?? bis denne, steff



Hi Steffen...soll dir von Lars ausrichten das er mit mir fährt oder ich mit ihm. Leider gehen nur zwei Räder ins Auto...also treffen wie uns dann in NW.
Schönen Feiertag noch und bis Morgen...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. April 2014)

Update:

1. Ich
2. Evelin
3. SteffenR
4. Karsten
5. Peter
6. SteffenB
7. Lars
8. Stephan
9. DoLo280

Info für diejenigen die mit dem Auto kommen, ich werde meins auf dem Festplatz abstellen.


----------



## Larslampe (18. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Stephan und ich müssen leider für die morgige EHK Tour absagen da wir noch in Belgien unterwegs sind und sich die Heimreise momentan stark verzögert. 
Wünschen euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß und klasse Wetter.
Bis hoffentlich sehr bald.
Grüße Stephan und Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. April 2014)

Schade, kann man halt nichts machen, bis zum nächsten mal dann.

Update:

1. Ich
2. Evelin
3. SteffenR
4. Karsten
5. Peter
6. SteffenB
7. DoLo280


----------



## Frank-Sohn (20. April 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen .ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes oster fest
Gruß Frank


----------



## ede9de (25. April 2014)

Hallo Biker

letztes Jahr war als eine Einsteigertour auf dem Plan.
Ist so etwas auch diese Saison geplant.
Vielleicht finden sich einige Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger die nicht
gleich auf eine zu harte Tour wollen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (25. April 2014)

Hallo,

Einsteigertouren wird es sicher auch dieses Jahr wieder geben. Gab es vor ein paar Wochen auch schon mal wieder.
In den nächsten Wochen ist allerdings keine geplant, dafür aber einige "Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Touren".
Was das genau ist und die momentane Terminplanung kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Gruß, Tom


----------



## flashbulb (25. April 2014)

Hi Ihr,

ich hab gesehen am 4.5.2014 ist sowohl eine EHK- als auch eine Trail-Tour.
Dieses Mal will ich mich mal an einer Trail-Tour probieren und hierfür anmelden.

Liebe Grüße
Sven


----------



## kRoNiC (25. April 2014)

Was ist denn der Ghetto Tubeless Umbau für ein Termin?


----------



## Steff.R (25. April 2014)

hi tom (und natürlich an alle anderen), bin am 4.5. bei der trail-tour mit dabei. ist also quasi eine anmeldung... schönes wochenende, bis denn, Steff


----------



## MrMoe (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
für die Trailtour am 4.5. würde ich mich auch gerne anmelden!
Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (30. April 2014)

Hi Tom,ich melde mich auch für die Trailtour an.
noch alle einen schönen 1.Mai
Gruß Frank


----------



## Steff.R (30. April 2014)

hi, wer kommt am FREITAG mit auf ne tour?  liebe grüße, steff


----------



## Steff.R (30. April 2014)

hi, wer kommt am FREITAG mit auf ne tour? liebe grüße, steff


----------



## Steff.R (30. April 2014)

... doppelt hält besser ...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. April 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> hi, wer kommt am FREITAG mit auf ne tour? liebe grüße, steff



Hallo Steff wann hast du gedacht zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (30. April 2014)

egal! habe frei, bin strohwitwer und richte mich nach dir


----------



## stier (30. April 2014)

Hi wann und wo geht's los


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. April 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> egal! habe frei, bin strohwitwer und richte mich nach dir


Ich meld mich heut Abend bei dir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otterbiker (30. April 2014)

Ich wäre Sonntag bei der Trailtour auch dabei!


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Mai 2014)

schaut euch mal die seite von salsa an und dort gebt ein salsa fat fully. geiles ding. habs ja gesagt die dinger kommen. ah tom gibt wohl von rockshox jetzt eine gabel für fatbikes. glaube 100 mm federweg


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2014)

Fat möchte ich persönlich nur starr. Gefedert hab ich ja die Fanes. Aber ganz witzig ist sowas bestimmt.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Mai 2014)

jo die gabel kostet um die 600 und das salsa soll ab 3000 kosten....gibt jetzt auch die ersten downhiller und freerider in 27,5 zoll. sieht auf alle fälle gut aus das salsa. mal schauen, wenn cube eins raus bringt hol ich mir eventuell eines.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2014)

Nur noch mal, damit das auch jeder mitbekommt:

Jetzt am Sonntag ist Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour und Trailtour
Abfahrt wie immer um 10:00 mit dem Zug in Speyer Nordwest.
Zum Ziel, sowie Start- und Ende-Bahnhof der eigentlichen Tour
schreib ich auch noch was, wenn ich das selbst entschieden habe.
Trailtour ist übrigens das, was vorher "normale" Tour hieß. Nur der Name "normale"
Tour hat mich schon immer gestört. Trailtour heißt: ca. 1000+Hm, Trails hoch und runter.

Gibt ja auch schon diverse Anmeldungen. Nur für die sonst oft vollen EHKTs
schaut's noch dünn aus. Da dürfen ruhig noch ein paar ran


----------



## freeride-nub (2. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Jetzt am Samstag ist Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour und Trailtour



Da bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt: Dachte die Touren finden am Sonntag statt, so wie es auch auf der Homepage steht? Ich wäre dann nämlich ein Kandidat für die EHKT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2014)

Uups. Natürlich ja.


----------



## Florian.R (2. Mai 2014)

Hey,

wenn nix schief geht bin ich am Sonntag bei der nicht-mehr-normalen Tour dabei 

Gruß Florian


----------



## freeride-nub (2. Mai 2014)

Gut, dann bin ich bei der EHKT dabei. Da ich mit dem Auto von Mannheim ankomme, würde es sich für mich anbieten direkt an den Start-/Endbahnhof zu kommen. Wäre also für genaue Anweisungen wann ich wo sein soll dankbar.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## nile2 (2. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nur noch mal, damit das auch jeder mitbekommt:
> 
> Jetzt am Sonntag ist Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour und Trailtour
> Abfahrt wie immer um 10:00 mit dem Zug in Speyer Nordwest.
> ...



Hallo, ich mach bei der EHK-Tour mit.
Tschüss bis Sonntag 
Evelin


----------



## Spacenight (3. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich fahr` auch bei der EHK-Tour mit.

Tschau
Peter


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2014)

Hi allerseits, noch eine kurze Info zu morgen:

Die Trailtour wird von Wachenheim nach NW gehen. Wir fahren ab Speyer Nordwest um 10:00 mit dem Zug los.
In NW-Böbig (nicht HBf !!!) steigen wir um. Wer von LD, NW etc. kommt, muss also nach Wachenheim.
Dort sind wir dann 10:55

Wer ein Ticket braucht, steht entweder am Bahnhof in Speyer oder - wer später zusteigt - gibt mir vorher (!!!)
Bescheid, wenn ich eins holen soll.

Hömes machen wir etwas über 1000. Hüttenpause wird es wahrscheinlich keine geben. Außer wir sind
sehr flott. Ansonsten eher noch einen Kaffee in NW beim Bahnhof. Also Stullen und Getränke einpacken.

Zur EHKT wird Thomas noch Infos geben. Die Tour wird aber getrennt laufen. Wir treffen uns höchstens
in NW wieder. Tickets laufen also auch extra. Aber das wird Thomas noch schreiben.

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Mai 2014)

So, hier nun meine Info für morgen.

Die EHK-Tour wird morgen von Lambrecht nach Neustadt gehen.
Abfahrt ebenfalls 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest Ankunft in Lambrecht 10:37
Wer also Tickets braucht bitte hier posten (Evelin kannst du die für alle dann wieder besorgen?)

@freeride-nub du müstest, wenn du mit dem Auto kommst in Neustadt oder unterwegs irgendwo zusteigen (Schifferstadt wäre auch günstig da hier die Speyerer umsteigen müssen)

Hömes werden es ca. 600-700 werden und anders als bei der Trailtour ist eine Einkehr geplant .

Bis morgen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MrMoe (3. Mai 2014)

Ich muss für die Trailtour morgen leider absagen. Ich habe einen Riss in meiner Kettenstrebe und der Ersatz lässt auf sich warten.
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Florian.R (3. Mai 2014)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Ich muss für die Trailtour morgen leider absagen. Ich habe einen Riss in meiner Kettenstrebe und der Ersatz lässt auf sich warten.
> Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß!


das ist doch ne faule Ausrede! Genau deswegen hat man doch zwei, falls mal eine kaputt ist... 
Ne im Ernst: schade, hoffentlich wird das schnell und unbürokratisch geregelt...


----------



## freeride-nub (3. Mai 2014)

Ah, verstehe, one-way Tour.
Ja dann komm ich einfach um kurz vor zehn auch nach Speyer, das ist wohl am unkompliziertesten.
Für mich also auch ein entsprechendes ticket bitte!

Bis morgen denn!

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Spacenight (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,
wer die Tickets für morgen besorgt, möchte bitte eins für mich mitbesorgen, wie immer ab Böhl-Iggelheim.
 Danke !!

Bis morgen

Peter


----------



## nile2 (3. Mai 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> So, hier nun meine Info für morgen.
> 
> Die EHK-Tour wird morgen von Lambrecht nach Neustadt gehen.
> Abfahrt ebenfalls 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest Ankunft in Lambrecht 10:37
> ...



Hi, ich besorge also Tickets für Thomas, Peter, Sven und mich. Braucht sonst noch jemand ein Bahnticket für die EHK-Tour? Dann bitte bis morgen früh um 9 Uhr Bescheid geben.
Tschüss bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## MrMoe (3. Mai 2014)

Falls noch Platz für die Trailtour ist, komme ich doch mit


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2014)

Na da hat Florian ja gute Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet. Ich persönlich finde ja zwei Kettenstreben nicht übertrieben. Aber ich bin ja auch kein so junger, wilder mehr ;-) Also dann bis morgen


----------



## Thomas_Hi (4. Mai 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hi, ich besorge also Tickets für Thomas, Peter, Sven und mich. Braucht sonst noch jemand ein Bahnticket für die EHK-Tour? Dann bitte bis morgen früh um 9 Uhr Bescheid geben.
> Tschüss bis morgen
> Evelin



Hallo Evelin bin dann auch bei der EHK-Tour dabei. Benötige dann auch noch ein Ticket.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Mai 2014)

Am Samstag ist ja kollektives Radeln um Lambrecht angesagt  Dazu treffen sich alle, die mit uns mitwollen (und einen Startplatz haben  ) um kurz vor 8 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest. Der Zug ist dann um 8:37 in Lambrecht. Das sollte locker ausreichen um in Ruhe die Startnummern zu holen. Der Zug davor fährt viel früher und fährt deutlich länger. Ist also IMHO keine Option.
Tickets holen wir dann in Speyer mit dem Handy in ausreichender Zahl. Melden müssen sich also eigentlich nur diejenigen,
die später zusteigen wollen und auch ein Ticket möchten. Alle anderen stehen einfach kurz vor 8 am Bahnhof.
Evtl. teilen wir das Ticketholen auch auf, so dass wir etwas flexibler bei der Rückfahrt sind. Aber das machen wir vor Ort in Speyer.

Am Sonntag ist Beerfelden auf dem Programm. Könnte sein, dass das Wetter dafür allerdings nicht mitspielt.
Im Moment ist für Befe am Sonntag 10mm gemeldet   Aber das schauen wir dann noch am Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashbulb (6. Mai 2014)

Hi, hier ein Bild unserer Trail-Gruppe vom Sonntag ;-)

VG
Sven


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist ja kollektives Radeln um Lambrecht angesagt



Yeah! Ick freu mir!!! ..wenn ich auch nicht so fit bin, wie letztes Jahr..



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tickets holen wir dann in Speyer mit dem Handy in ausreichender Zahl. Melden müssen sich also eigentlich nur diejenigen,
> die später zusteigen wollen und auch ein Ticket möchten. Alle anderen stehen einfach kurz vor 8 am Bahnhof.
> Evtl. teilen wir das Ticketholen auch auf, so dass wir etwas flexibler bei der Rückfahrt sind. Aber das machen wir vor Ort in Speyer.



Also ich fahr ja wieder ab Limburgerhof, und könnte ab hier noch Tickets lösen, falls Bedarf besteht..!?! Thomas, Steffen?!



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ist Beerfelden auf dem Programm. Könnte sein, dass das Wetter dafür allerdings nicht mitspielt.
> Im Moment ist für Befe am Sonntag 10mm gemeldet   Aber das schauen wir dann noch am Samstag...



Die Wetterprognosen sehen nicht so gut aus..egal wie oft ich nachschaue..
Das müssen wir dann wohl spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. Mai 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ja wieder ab Limburgerhof, und könnte ab hier noch Tickets lösen, falls Bedarf besteht..!?! Thomas, Steffen?!



Danke Daniel für das Angebot aber ich fahr mit meinem Sohn mit dem Auto hin.

Und ich freu mich natürlich auch und hoffe das ich besser durchkomme wie letztes Jahr 

Bis morgen dann


----------



## Steff.R (10. Mai 2014)

Also ich fahr ja wieder ab Limburgerhof, und könnte ab hier noch Tickets lösen, falls Bedarf besteht..!?! Thomas, Steffen?!

... mein pc ist mal wieder angesprungen ... -

Komme morgen mit dem Auto. Sehen uns am start!! Steff


----------



## kRoNiC (10. Mai 2014)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und unfallfreie Fahrt heute


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2014)

Danke, hatten wir beides


----------



## flashbulb (12. Mai 2014)

Hi Ihr,

wie wars beim Gäsbock?
Alles gut überstanden?

Falls Ihr schon Mitfahrer für die EHKT am 18.5. sucht, ich meld mich hiermit dafür an ;-)

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## pfalzbube (13. Mai 2014)

flashbulb schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> 
> wie wars beim Gäsbock?
> Alles gut überstanden?
> ...




Habe niemanden von Euch gesehen am Start ?? Ich habe die Abzweigung auf die Mittel-/Kurzstrecke verpasst und wurde dann nach dem "Drecksanstieg" kurz vor der Sonder-VP noch mal falsch geleitet und bin dann die erste Abfahrt noch mal runter ins Tal und dann zurück an die Halle. War dann ne verkürzte Langstrecke, hat aber richtig Spass gemacht und für das zweite Mal auf dem MTB dieses Jahr lief es auch ganz gut.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Mai 2014)

Hatte Dich glaube ich vor dem Start kurz mal vorbeihuschen sehen. Warst aber so schnell weg, dass ich nichts sagen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

Am Wochenende gibt's wieder zwei Touren:

Samstag: Trailtour zum Weingut Wolf nach Edesheim
Abfahrt ist um 15:00 in Speyer Nordwest!
Nicht !!! wie es auf der Homepage stand um 16:00. Sonst wird das zu stressig dort.
Und es soll ja auch noch Zeit für ein lecker Likörchen etc. sein.
Der letzte sinnvolle Zug zurück fährt ab Edesheim um 21:58
Tourbeginn ist in NW HBf um 15:30. Lampen brauchen wir keine.
Ich muss aber ungefähr wissen wer mit möchte, damit ich reservieren kann.

Sonntag: Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour
Guide ist Thomas. Der wird bestimmt noch was dazu schreiben...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ......Guide ist Thomas. Der wird bestimmt noch was dazu schreiben...



Genau und hier meine Info zur

*EHK-Tour am Sonntag*

Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest: 10:00   Ankunft in Lambrecht : 10:37

Die Tour geht von Lambrecht über Lambertskreuz nach Neustadt.
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl ist wie immer auf 10 begrenzt.

Mit dabei bis jetzt
1. Evelin
2. Sven
3. Ich

Gruß Thomas

@Evelin: würdest du bitte wieder die Tickets ab Speyer besorgen?


----------



## Gebhardan (15. Mai 2014)

Na gut, Tom, dann reservier´ mir mal ein nettes Plätzchen beim Wolf...
habe die alte Schnapsnase ja ewig nicht gesehen


----------



## karsan (15. Mai 2014)

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende...hab im Moment leider sehr unregelmäßig Dienst deswegen klappt es leider sehr selten gerade


----------



## nile2 (15. Mai 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Genau und hier meine Info zur
> 
> *EHK-Tour am Sonntag*
> 
> ...




Ja, mache ich 

Grüße Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2014)

Der Andrang dieses WE hält sich ja in Grenzen. Alle platt vom Gäsbock? Für morgen kann ich versprechen, dass es eher gemütlich wird, da ich seit Montag erkältet bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würde ja gern aber bin immer noch ohne Bike


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab eins zu verkaufen. Magst Du morgen eine Probefahrt machen


----------



## kRoNiC (16. Mai 2014)

Welches wäre das denn? 

Wäre aber eher am Sonntag mitgefahren. Wetter soll ja bombastisch werden


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2014)

Epic


----------



## pfalzbube (17. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Epic



Specialized Epic ???


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist ein Specialized Epic von 2009. Deins dürfte aber ein ganzes Stück leichter sein.
Mir ist auch noch eingefallen, dass es im Moment ja auch noch halb ohne Bremse und
ohne Griffe etc. da steht. Muss es erst noch wieder auf den Originalzustand zurück bauen.

Kleine Planänderung für heute: Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest ist doch erst um 16:00.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (17. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Der Andrang dieses WE hält sich ja in Grenzen. Alle platt vom Gäsbock? Für morgen kann ich versprechen, dass es eher gemütlich wird, da ich seit Montag erkältet bin.


Hi,ich kann leider nicht, erst am kommenden Wochenende wieder wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß Frank


----------



## pfalzbube (17. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Specialized Epic von 2009. Deins dürfte aber ein ganzes Stück leichter sein.
> Mir ist auch noch eingefallen, dass es im Moment ja auch noch halb ohne Bremse und
> ohne Griffe etc. da steht. Muss es erst noch wieder auf den Originalzustand zurück bauen.
> 
> Kleine Planänderung für heute: Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest ist doch erst um 16:00.


Meins ist aus 2006, aber recht aktuell ausgestattet


----------



## julyvandeer (17. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,
sind eure Touren denn auch für "Anfänger" geeignet und neue Gesichter erwünscht?  Evtl. würde ich mich ganz gerne an die ein oder andere Tour dran hängen, um auch den Pfälzer Wald mal kennen zu lernen. Bisher bin ich nur rund um HD gefahren.
Grüße.


----------



## nile2 (17. Mai 2014)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> sind eure Touren denn auch für "Anfänger" geeignet und neue Gesichter erwünscht?  Evtl. würde ich mich ganz gerne an die ein oder andere Tour dran hängen, um auch den Pfälzer Wald mal kennen zu lernen. Bisher bin ich nur rund um HD gefahren.
> Grüße.



Hallo,
ja, wie fahren morgen bei der Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour einen Hügel im Pfälzer Wald, d.h. ca. 600 hm und 24 km. Also gut für Anfänger geeignet.

Und wir freuen uns auch über neue Gesichter 

Viele Grüße
Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Mai 2014)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> sind eure Touren denn auch für "Anfänger" geeignet und neue Gesichter erwünscht?  Evtl. würde ich mich ganz gerne an die ein oder andere Tour dran hängen, um auch den Pfälzer Wald mal kennen zu lernen. Bisher bin ich nur rund um HD gefahren.
> Grüße.



Hallo sorry ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät, bin aber jetzt erst wieder online.
Also ich widerspreche ja ungern einer Frau, aber für Anfänger sind normalerweise unsere Einsteigertouren gedacht die wir ab und an durchführen. Morgen fahren wir eine Tour die ca. 30km und ca. 800 hm beträgt und schon flotter gefahren wird wie bei den Einsteigertouren (s.a. http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/). Solltest du dir das allerdings zutrauen, so bist du gerne willkommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nile2 (18. Mai 2014)

Also ich widerspreche ja ungern einer Frau, aber für Anfänger sind normalerweise unsere Einsteigertouren gedacht die wir ab und an durchführen. Morgen fahren wir eine Tour die ca. 30km und ca. 800 hm beträgt und schon flotter gefahren wird wie bei den Einsteigertouren (s.a. http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/). Solltest du dir das allerdings zutrauen, so bist du gerne willkommen.

Gruß Thomas[/QUOTE]

Sorry, Thomas,
da war ich wohl zu voreilig 
Bis morgen


----------



## julyvandeer (18. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für eure Antworten 
Also heute klappt es auch nicht bei mir, da ich noch im Osten Deutschlands unterwegs bin. Aber gern würde ich mich mal in Zukunft euren Touren anschließen.
Touren bis zu 60km und einigen HM packe ich ganz gut, bin ich schon öfter gefahren. Königsstuhl hoch unter runter u.a.
Ich lese einfach mal weiter mit und schaue, wann ihr wieder eine Tour plant 
Grüße Nadine und viel Spaß euch heute.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2014)

Und hier wieder die obligatorischen Infos fürs Wochenende 

Am Samstag fahren wir tatsächlich mal nach Heidelberg. Es wird eine EHKT und eine Trailtour stattfinden.

Abfahrt ist wie üblich um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Wer nicht in Speyer am Bahnhof steht und ein Ticket möchte, muss sich vorher melden.

Die Trailtour wird netterweise @rmfausi guiden. Dann darf ich auch mal wieder einfach hinterherfahren 

Die EHKT macht Thomas. Ziel wird sehr wahrscheinlich der Königsstuhl sein.

Ganz grobe Daten:

Trailtour: 1000+ Hm / ??? km
EHKT: 600-700Hm / 25km

Also, wie schaut's aus?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Steff.R (20. Mai 2014)

.. bin dabei am Samstag! Steige in Limburgerhof zu und bräuchte ein ticket.

Weiss noch nicht, welche Tour ich mitfahre - muss mit dem hardtail kommen, weil meine gabel bei fox ist ...

bis samstag! Steff


----------



## kraft_werk (20. Mai 2014)

..Samstagmorgen erst zur Arbeit..

..Samstagabend dann zur Technoküche..

..wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2014)

Der Königsstuhl ist auch mit einem Hardtail gut fahrbar. Nur so als Info. Kann sein das ich auch Hardtail fahre, bin mir noch nicht sicher. Gruß rmfausi

PS: Ob es am Ende bei meiner Tour wirklich 1000hm werden kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen evtl. etwas weniger. Da bin ich flexibel was die Gruppe sagt.


----------



## klingklang (22. Mai 2014)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> sind eure Touren denn auch für "Anfänger" geeignet und neue Gesichter erwünscht?  Evtl. würde ich mich ganz gerne an die ein oder andere Tour dran hängen, um auch den Pfälzer Wald mal kennen zu lernen. Bisher bin ich nur rund um HD gefahren.
> Grüße.



Hi,

hätte auch interesse, bei Gelegenheit mal mitzufahren.

Komme aus WO. Wie sieht den der generlle Ablauf aus? Abfahrt immer von Speyer aus mit Bike im Zug?

Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,

am einfachsten schaust Du hier mal: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Für Samstag habe ich mit Thomas jetzt übrigens abgesprochen, dass wir wahrscheinlich
doch in einer Gruppe fahren. Die EHKT besteht bis jetzt aus 2-3 Leuten, die andere Tour
genauso. Also machen wir da wahrscheinlich zusammen eine Tour irgendwo in der Mitte.
Wenn das für Dich OK ist, Rainer. Also eher Richtung 800Hm.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. Mai 2014)

Hi Tom,
ich bräuchte dann am Sa. ein Ticket.
Weißt du auch schon an welchem Bahnhof wir aussteigen? Es könnte nämlich sein das DanielD auch noch mitfährt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Mai 2014)

Wir steigen HD HBf aus und später auch wieder ein.
Tickets hole ich dann bis jetzt für alle in Speyer + Steffen + Thomas


----------



## Gebhardan (22. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich werde dann wahrscheinlich kurzfristig entscheiden, ob das passt...oder ich mich evtl. doch anderweitig austobe


----------



## Frank-Sohn (23. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wir steigen HD HBf aus und später auch wieder ein.
> Tickets hole ich dann bis jetzt für alle in Speyer + Steffen + Thomas


 Hi Tom ,ich bin auch dabei
Gruß Frank


----------



## freeride-nub (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde auch mit fahren und einfach in HD dazu stoßen. Kennt ihr schon die Ankunftszeit und das Gleis? Oder einen anderen geeigneten Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2014)

Wir sind viertel vor 11 in HD am HBf. Gleis weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht. Aber am einfachsten bist Du dann am Hauptausgang vom Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (23. Mai 2014)

Alles klar! Danke und bis morgen!


----------



## nile2 (23. Mai 2014)

ich will auch noch mit 

Bis morgen 
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2014)

Bist schon eingeplant, wusste ich von Thomas


----------



## stuhli (24. Mai 2014)

Damit jeder weiß wer der mit dem Traktorbike war.

War ne schöne Tour und ich hoffe Ihr habt den Zug noch rechtzeitig bekommen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. Mai 2014)

Ja war eine sehr schöne Tour,
Danke  nochmals an Rainer und natürlich an alle Mitfahrer

Die Bahn Haben wir leider nicht mehr bekommen ist uns vor der Nase davongefahren

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rmfausi (24. Mai 2014)

Freut mich das es euch gefallen hat. Ich  freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal wenn ihr wieder nach HD kommt. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## nile2 (24. Mai 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Freut mich das es euch gefallen hat. Ich  freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal wenn ihr wieder nach HD kommt. Gruß rmfausi.



Wir kommen bestimmt nochmal nach HD, war nämlich schön 

Evelin


----------



## kRoNiC (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Ist für das verlängerte Wochenende schon etwas geplant?

Gruß 

Flo


----------



## kopis (27. Mai 2014)

Hi,

bin über das lange WE auch in eurer Gegend (Heidelberg, Neustadt a.d.W., Speyer etc.). Wo und wann geht ihr auf Tour? Würde mich eventl. anschließen, wenn möglich ;-)

Grüße kopis


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Damit jeder weiß wer der mit dem Traktorbike war.


Und nächstes mal gibst Du vorher Bescheid. Dann komme ich auch mit dem Dicken  Hatte noch hin und herüberlegt und mich dann doch für dünn entschieden.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Freut mich das es euch gefallen hat. Ich  freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal wenn ihr wieder nach HD kommt. Gruß rmfausi.


Wird bestimmt demnächst mal wieder vorkommen.



kRoNiC schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ist für das verlängerte Wochenende schon etwas geplant?





kopis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin über das lange WE auch in eurer Gegend (Heidelberg, Neustadt a.d.W., Speyer etc.). Wo und wann geht ihr auf Tour? Würde mich eventl. anschließen, wenn möglich ;-)



Dann mache ich mal die Pläne für die nächsten Wochen publik:

Samstag, 31.5. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Trailtour im Pfälzer Wald. 30km 1000+Hm. Verpflegung aus dem Rucksack oder kurz Hüttenpause. Ziel hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Hätte mal wieder Lust den Wolkenbruchweg zu fahren. Vorher Weinbiet und Stabenberg oder so? Oder wo ganz anders. Mal schauen.
Sonntag, 1.6. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour. Zur Tour kann Thomas ja noch was schreiben.
Samstag, 7.6. um 15:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Parallele Trailtour und Ein-Hügel-Tour zum Weingut Wolf. Zwischendurch sah es so aus, dass die Züge da nicht fahren. Jetzt fahren sie laut DB-Auskunft aber doch wieder. Zur Not muss man da noch mal kurzfristig was ändern...

Und mein persönliches Highlight:

Samstag, 14.6. um 11:00 in Stromberg: Techniktraining mit Fabian Arzberger und Matthias Wengenroth von Ridingstyle in Stromberg. Wir machen zwei Gruppen. Eine Gruppe trainiert schön Trails zu fahren. Die andere Gruppe hat den Schwerpunkt dann auf den Sprüngen des Flowtrails und schaut denke ich auch zum No Jokes rüber. Abends gehen wir dann noch schön was essen dort. Nein, nicht beim Lafer.
Eigentlich wissen da ja auch alle, die es betrifft, schon Bescheid. *ABER: Für die "Hüpf"-Gruppe sind noch zwei, drei Plätze frei.*
Da könnte man also noch dazu. Kostenpunkt ist 69,-. Das ist der übliche Ridingstyle-Preis plus 10,-, die Ridingstyle an den Flowtrail-Verein
abführen muss. Aber der Flowtrail ist definitiv die 10,- an Unterstützung wert!!!
Wer da mitwill (evtl. wäre auch in der Nicht-Hüpf-Gruppe noch ein Platz), der meldet sich dann am besten bei mir direkt.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (27. Mai 2014)

Hi Tom, hab dir mal wegen dem 14.06 geschrieben 

Gruß 

Flo


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Mai 2014)

Update: Die erste Gruppe für Stromberg ist nun absolut ausgebucht. Die "Hüpf-Gruppe" oder im Ridingstyle-Jargon "Gravity"-Gruppe hat noch ein-zwei Plätzchen.

Also, wer noch mit will: Schnell machen


----------



## MrMoe (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Tom,
für Samstag, den 31.5. möchte ich mich auch anmelden.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Mai 2014)

Ich schreib dann irgendwann die Woche noch von wo aus wir genau starten am Samstag (Für die, die nicht mit dem Zug in Speyer losfahren)


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich schreib dann irgendwann die Woche noch von wo aus wir genau starten am Samstag (Für die, die nicht mit dem Zug in Speyer losfahren)


 
 Hi Tom, ich bin am Samstag dabei
Gruß Frank


----------



## kopis (28. Mai 2014)

Hi Tom,

wenn alles klappt werde ich auch da sein...reise extra aus dem schönen Schwabenländle an 
Wie läuft das mit dem Zugticket? Hab hier immer wieder was zu gelesen.

grüße kopus


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sonntag, 1.6. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour. Zur Tour kann Thomas ja noch was schreiben.



*EHK Tour Sonntag 01.06.14*


Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr Speyer Nordwest	  Ankunft Neustadt 10:30 Uhr

Die Tour wird an diesem Tag mal wieder zur Hohen Loog gehen und je nach Fitness der Gruppe evtl. noch die Kalmit hoch. Sind dann halt zwei statt ein Hügel . Aber das werden wir dann vor Ort entscheiden

Bis Sonntag dann
Thomas


----------



## kopis (30. Mai 2014)

Hi Tom,

ihr fahrt am Sa und So jeweils vom Bahnhof Speyer los? Wo steigt ihr aus? In Neustadt? Ich bin schon in Neustadt und würde dann dazu stoßen am Samstag und eventuell Sonntag.
Wann kommt der Zug am Samstag in Neustadt an?

grüße kopis


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2014)

Hi,

wir fahren der Einfachkeit halber am Samstag die Tour von NW HBf und dorthin zurück. Wer also nicht mit dem Zug fährt, muss dann 10:30 in NW am HBf sein. Für die EHKT am Sonntag kann ich nicht sprechen, aber Hohe Loog klingt so als wäre es da genau so.

Wer am Samstag ein Zugticket braucht und erst später zusteigt, müsste mir vorher Bescheid geben.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. Mai 2014)

Genau, Tourbeginn am Sonntag auch ab Neustadt HBf 10:30 Uhr

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas_Hi (30. Mai 2014)

Hi ich bin dann auch bei der EHK-Tour am Sonntag dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kopis (30. Mai 2014)

alles klar...meine Süße lässt mich nur am Sonntag gehen ;-)  also ich bin Sonntag um 10.30 am Bahnhof in Neustadt...freu mich


----------



## kRoNiC (30. Mai 2014)

Werd mich morgen vielleicht auch mal wieder an der normalen Tour versuchen  wäre dann spontan um 10 am Bahnhof


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber die Tour morgen (also die am Samstag) muss leider ausfallen.

Sorry, Gruß, Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (30. Mai 2014)

OK, aber Sonntag steht die EHK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. Mai 2014)

Bis jetzt steht der EHK am Sonntag nichts im Wege.

Dann muss ich mal durchzählen, weil, wie immer bei 10 Teilnehmern Schluss ist

1. Thomas_Hi
2. kobis
3. kronic
4. Ich

hab ich jemand vergessen?


----------



## kopis (30. Mai 2014)

wenn du mit.kobis mich meinst dann passt das ;-)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. Mai 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Bis jetzt steht der EHK am Sonntag nichts im Wege.
> 
> Dann muss ich mal durchzählen, weil, wie immer bei 10 Teilnehmern Schluss ist
> 
> ...



Ups, schon geändert


----------



## nile2 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich komme morgen auch mit und kann die Tickets besorgen. Wer braucht eins?
Grüße Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Mai 2014)

Update

1. Thomas_Hi
2. kopis
3. kronic
4. Ich
5. Evelin ( nile2)

wie immer ein Ticket für mich bitte


----------



## Frank-Sohn (31. Mai 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 1. Thomas_Hi
> 2. kopis
> ...


Hi evi .ich und Thomas sind auch dabei 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Mai 2014)

Na also, das wird morgen eine feine Tour 

Update 

1. Thomas_Hi
2. kopis
3. kronic
4. Ich
5. Evelin ( nile2)
6. Frank

Freu mich


----------



## kopis (31. Mai 2014)

ich mich auch ;-)) 
Wo treffen wir uns in Neustadt genau?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Mai 2014)

Direkt am Hauptbahnhof, an der Treppe wo's zu den Gleisen geht


----------



## kRoNiC (31. Mai 2014)

Hi Thomas, wann planst du wieder am Bahnhof in Neustadt einzutrudeln? 

Ich bräuchte übrigens auch ein Ticket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Mai 2014)

So gegen 15-16 Uhr aber das wird man dann sehen wie lange die Tour wird.

So ich geh jetzt Marathon laufen in Mannheim


----------



## nile2 (31. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich hole also 4 Tickets für Thomas, Frank und Thomas und für kRoNiC.

Bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut's denn für den Samstag aus? Ich möchte einen Tisch reservieren.
Deshalb sollte ich in den nächsten Tagen eine ungefähre Zahl wissen.

Zur Erinnerung:
Abfahrt 15:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
Tour geht zum Weingut Wolf Edesheim. Eine Tour auf EHKT-Art und eine Trailtour.
Kann sich jeder raussuchen, was er mag.
Zurück ab Edesheim um 21:48

Dann mal durchzählen:

1) Tom


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Juni 2014)

..ich bin mal wieder nicht da


----------



## Gebhardan (2. Juni 2014)

Ja bin ich denn hier den Bikern SP oder den Anonymen Alkoholikern beigetreten...schon wieder Wolf? 
Aber is klar...den letzten Zug pünklich zu erreichen, müssen wir natürlich noch mal üben!
Ich meld mich mal bis auf weiteres an!

Am letzten Samstag bin ich kurzerhand für dich mitgefahren, Tom...da stand der Sagenweg im Dahner Felsenland auf dem Programm 
Nach genau 100km und 10h on Tour hatte aber auch ich mal genug...
und kann das nur empfehlen


----------



## kopis (2. Juni 2014)

war eine schöne Runde am Sonntag....vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen 

bis bald
kopis


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. Juni 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> war eine schöne Runde am Sonntag....vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen
> 
> bis bald
> kopis


Gern geschehen, ich hoffe du/Ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf der Alb 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juni 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..ich bin mal wieder nicht da


Irgendwas musst Du an Deinem Zeitmanagement machen 



Gebhardan schrieb:


> ... müssen *wir* natürlich noch mal üben!


Pluralis Majestatis?


Ich
André
Florian
Thomas


----------



## flashbulb (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Ihr,

bei dem Flowtrail in Stromberg kann ich leider am 14.6. nicht dabei sein...aber wenn ihr dieses Jahr noch mal plant dahin zu fahren, dann bin ich gern dabei!

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2014)

Dafür wäre es auch zu spät, da beide Gruppen voll ... äh ausgebucht sind

Aber wir werden ganz sicher nochmal dort sein!!!


----------



## Florian.R (6. Juni 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Irgendwas musst Du an Deinem Zeitmanagement machen
> 
> 
> Pluralis Majestatis?
> ...



Hey Tom,
kannst du bitte einen Platz mehr reservieren? Robert würde auch mitkommen...

Gruß Florian


----------



## roeb (6. Juni 2014)

Hoi,

wie Florian schon gesagt hat, wäre ich auch gern dabei. Am Abend würde meine Freundin mit Hund noch dazukommen also gern zwei Plätze für mich reservieren, wenn das möglich ist. Wenn nicht, auch kein Problem, aber eine kurze Info wäre gut 

Würde evtl. gern mit dem Singlespeeder fahren. Welches Profile würden mich erwarten (langsam und schnelle Gruppe)? 

Freu mich und bis morgen 
Robert


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juni 2014)

Hi,

habe gerade dort angerufen. Geht klar. Auch mit dem Hund. Ansonsten ist es ja morgen wohl so warm, dass man sich dort auch gut raussetzen kann. Dann wäre der Hund ja denke ich eh kein Problem.

Wenn sich kein Ein-Hügel-Interessent meldet gehe ich auch davon aus, dass wir in einer Gruppe fahren. Aber da Thomas ja dabei ist
und die EHKT prinzipiell guiden würde, dürfte sich da natürlich auch schon noch jemand melden.

Wir fahren ab NW HBf los. Dann Trails hoch Richtung Hohe Loog / Kalmit. Rüber zum Totenkopf, Ludwigsturm, Edesheim.
Für die Wolf-geübten also ziemlich klassische Runde. Vielleicht variieren wir auch noch was. Mal schauen.
Wie das mit dem Singlespeeder ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Falls es zwei Gruppen gibt, bist Du aber bei der flotteren dabei.

Gruß, Tom. Freu mich auf morgen 

@Florian: Dich noch offene Frage hat sich damit ja erledigt.


----------



## roeb (6. Juni 2014)

Super bin 80% der Strecke heute mit dem Singlespeeder gefahren. Sollte also passen  Bis morgen dann!


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Super bin 80% der Strecke heute mit dem Singlespeeder gefahren. Sollte also passen  Bis morgen dann!



Hey roeb, trainierst du für Österreich? Machst mir Angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (6. Juni 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hey roeb, trainierst du für Österreich? Machst mir Angst.



Mist ... erwischt


----------



## roeb (8. Juni 2014)

War gestern echt ne tolle Runde mit einem gelungenen Abschluss. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Organisation. Bin gern wieder dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2014)

Aber gerne doch


----------



## kRoNiC (10. Juni 2014)

So, ich freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf Samstag. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit 

Gibt es schon einen groben Plan bzgl. Fahrgemeinschaft? 

Könnte mich ggf. jemand mitnehmen? Habe leider keinen Fahrradträger für das Auto


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2014)

Hast Du eine Anhängerkupplung? Habe einen Träger aber leider kein Auto.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2014)

Gerade ist auch ein Platz für die "Trail-Gruppe" oder normale Gruppe oder wie man sie nennen möchte, frei geworden. Falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. Juni 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Anhängerkupplung? Habe einen Träger aber leider kein Auto.



Leider nicht


----------



## Steff.R (11. Juni 2014)

hi, bin quasi wieder da und habe für Stromberg noch einen platz auf meinem träger. (im Auto auch noch)

plant mich ein wie ihr wollt, komme gerne zum treffpunkt (Tom?), habe aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand bei ir vorbeikommen will und ich nicht den umweg über speyer machen muss.

Steff


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2014)

Gut, bist als Fahrer eingeplant. Damit müsste es auch reichen. Ich überlege heute abend noch mal genau...


----------



## han (11. Juni 2014)

ich komme direkt hin...nur welcher Parkplatz in Stromberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade Nachricht von Fabian bekommen. 11:00 an P3:
https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msid...0.010772,0.033023&iwloc=0004cb26e0b6b6b51904a

Heute abend überlege ich mir dann genau wie das mit dem Fahren läuft.


----------



## kRoNiC (11. Juni 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> hi, bin quasi wieder da und habe für Stromberg noch einen platz auf meinem träger. (im Auto auch noch)
> 
> plant mich ein wie ihr wollt, komme gerne zum treffpunkt (Tom?), habe aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand bei ir vorbeikommen will und ich nicht den umweg über speyer machen muss.
> 
> Steff



Dann würde ich mich leise schon mal für den Platz anmelden 

@ Tom ... FullFace für die Gravity Gruppe?


----------



## rmfausi (11. Juni 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich leise schon mal für den Platz anmelden
> 
> @ Tom ... FullFace für die Gravity Gruppe?



Schaden kanns  nicht. Ich bin dann auch um 11 dort, fahre selbst hin und gehe Abends mit Essen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich werde Fullface und Knie-/Schienbeinschützer mitnehmen.
Aber Halbschale ist natürlich auch OK, wer nur das hat oder lieber möchte.
Für die andere Gruppe sowieso Halbschale.

Zur Fahrt: Wenn niemand wichtige Einwände hat, würde ich das so machen:

Peter und Daniel, Steffen, Markus kommen um 9:00 mit dem Auto zu mir.
Felix, Florian (also der Bruder von Felix), Moritz kommen auch zu mir. Wie ist im Prinzip egal.
Idealerweise haben Peter und Daniel ihre Räder oder eins davon im Auto. Bei mir bekommt
ihr dann noch einen Radträger und zwei bis drei Räder.
Auf die beiden anderen Autos und Träger werden dann die weiteren Leute und Räder verteilt.
Eine gute Viertel Stunde und einen Espresso später dürften wir dann losgerollt sein, denke ich.

Alle anderen sind ja Auto-technisch schon versorgt bzw. versorgen sich selbst.
Wer trotzdem zu mir kommen möchte, kann das natürlich gerne tun und bekommt noch nen
Kaffee und kann sich dann bei der Fahrt einfach dran hängen.

Meine Adresse gibt's per PN, wer die noch braucht. Handy ist ja eh in 10 Sekunden gegooglet,
also kann ich die Nummer auch gleich hier schreiben  0172/7088345

Von den oben angesprochenen wäre ein kurzes Feedback nett, ob das so bei euch klappt.
Hab ich schon mal gesagt, dass ich mich total auf Samstag freue ? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. Juni 2014)

Hi Tom,
wir kommen dann auch zu dir und laden unseren Mitfahrer dann noch ein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Juni 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde Fullface und Knie-/Schienbeinschützer mitnehmen.
> Aber Halbschale ist natürlich auch OK, wer nur das hat oder lieber möchte.



..echt jetz? Kein Rücken-/ Brustschutz? hmm..



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Peter und Daniel...kommen um 9:00 mit dem Auto zu mir..



Jeder mit Auto, oder reichts, wenn ich bei Dad im Auto sitze?!


----------



## kRoNiC (12. Juni 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde Fullface und Knie-/Schienbeinschützer mitnehmen.
> Aber Halbschale ist natürlich auch OK, wer nur das hat oder lieber möchte.
> Für die andere Gruppe sowieso Halbschale.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, komme dann zu dir gefahren 

Werde aber alleine kommen weil mein Bruder direkt hinfährt. Somit bräuchte ich nur einen Platz bei jemand auf dem Fahrradträger 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Steff.R (12. Juni 2014)

Hab ich schon mal gesagt, dass ich mich total auf Samstag freue ? 

... ich mich auch!

und damit ich wieder zur völligen verwirrung beitragen kann: könnte florian direkt mitnehmen (und müsste dann nicht nach sp - obwohl tom ja lecker kaffee kocht ... )

also, jungs, bzw. florian, wie machen wirs: florian irgendwo aufladen (hol dich ab, am bahnhof, du kommst zu mir, egal, sag an) oder um neun bei tom ?


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Juni 2014)

hehe, schön, dass wieder alle Klarheiten beseitigt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (12. Juni 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal gesagt, dass ich mich total auf Samstag freue ?
> 
> ... ich mich auch!
> 
> ...


Äh, falls damit ich gemeint war: Ich muss abends schnell weg und werde deshalb auf eigene Faust anreisen... Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Juni 2014)

Viel Glück!!! 


..wofür genau?!


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2014)

Hmm, langsam wird's kompliziert...



kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..echt jetz? Kein Rücken-/ Brustschutz? hmm..


Also ich radel damit nicht den ganzen Tag in Stromberg hoch. Aber auch das muss natürlich jeder für sich
entscheiden.



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Jeder mit Auto, oder reichts, wenn ich bei Dad im Auto sitze?!


Ihr seid mit einem Auto eingeplant.



kRoNiC schrieb:


> Alles klar, komme dann zu dir gefahren
> Werde aber alleine kommen weil mein Bruder direkt hinfährt. Somit bräuchte ich nur einen Platz bei jemand auf dem Fahrradträger


OK.



Steff.R schrieb:


> und damit ich wieder zur völligen verwirrung beitragen kann: könnte florian direkt mitnehmen (und müsste dann nicht nach sp - obwohl tom ja lecker kaffee kocht ... )


Nein, kannst Du nicht, da es nicht um den Florian aus NW geht. Der kommt aus Speyer.



kraft_werk schrieb:


> hehe, schön, dass wieder alle Klarheiten beseitigt sind


Ich glaub ich hab mir Samstag abend ein Schnäpschen beim Griechen verdient.  



Florian.R schrieb:


> Äh, falls damit ich gemeint war: Ich muss abends schnell weg und werde deshalb auf eigene Faust anreisen... Wünscht mir Glück


Nein, warst Du nicht. Zumindest nicht richtig. Jedenfalls viel Glück ... bei was auch immer.


Aaaalso: Bis auf die kleine Änderung, dass auch der zweite Florian direkt hinfährt, bleibt alles wie geplant. Kann sein, dass wir dann ein Auto weniger brauchen als ursprünglich geplant. Aber das schauen wir dann vor Ort bei mir.


----------



## Sturm8406 (12. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, bin um neun bei dir Tom!


----------



## MrMoe (12. Juni 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> also, jungs, bzw. florian, wie machen wirs: florian irgendwo aufladen (hol dich ab, am bahnhof, du kommst zu mir, egal, sag an) oder um neun bei tom ?



Falls ich auch angesprochen war, ich könnte nach NW an den Bahnhof kommen (wann da sein?), oder ich komme irhgendwohini wo es dir passt, oder ich fahre mit der Bahn zum Tom.
Dann bräuchte ich noch deine Adresse per PN, Tom.

Ich freu mich auch!


----------



## .floe. (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich fahre Sonntag von Speyer nach Stromberg...ist jemand aus der Speyer-Gruppe auch da? Ihr erkennt mich an einem silbernen Mega mit weisser Lyrik und meiner kriechenden Bergauf-Fahrweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2014)

Glaube eher nicht. Ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## kRoNiC (13. Juni 2014)

Tom, könntest du mir deine Adresse auch noch per PN schicken.

Danke

Flo


----------



## Steff.R (13. Juni 2014)

... habs endlich auch gecheckt!

also, bis morgen bei Tom (mit einem platz auf träger)!!


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2014)

Weil es als Frage kam, noch ein Hinweis: Für's Essen gehen bietet es sich an noch einen Pulli oder so mitzunehmen.
Je nach Temperatur sitzen wir evtl. draußen. Also Schnelldusche nehme ich persönlich sowas mit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das reicht. Wir gehen ja nicht zur Stromburg


----------



## rmfausi (13. Juni 2014)

An die Strombergfahrer von morgen, ich bringe zwei Thermoskannen a 1L mit Milch habe ich dabei wenn jemand Zucker braucht muss er selber mitbringen und Tasse nicht vergessen. Ich freue mich, bis Morgen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stuhli (13. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß Euch in Stromberg und hüpft nicht zu hoch und weit.


----------



## karsan (14. Juni 2014)

Hoffe ihr hattet bzw. habt viel Spaß!? 

Grüße aus dem Dienst


----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. Juni 2014)

Hatte wir


----------



## Florian.R (15. Juni 2014)

Hey, war echt ein super Tag! Vielen dank für die orga, tom  Gruß Florian


----------



## Steff.R (15. Juni 2014)

... von mir auch nochmal DANKE an Tom fürs organisieren! War sehr geil gestern!

Viel Spass in Beerfelden, Tom und Daniel,

und für den Res: ARME RAUS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2014)

Auch mir hat das Wochenende riesig viel Spaß gemacht. Und gelernt habe ich glaube ich auch einiges.
Und Muskelkater hab ich... nur nicht in den Beinen, sondern im Oberkörper 
Jetzt, wo alle von Stromberg infiziert sind, müssen wir bald mal wieder hin.

Die Tage gibt's dann mal wieder neue Termine.


----------



## stuhli (16. Juni 2014)

Da gibt es schon sowas wie eine Idee @tommybgoode - eine FÄTTE sogar


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2014)

Na dann haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2014)

Fabian hat mir gerade einen Link mit Bildern von Stromberg geschickt:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1961915/14.06.indiEnduroSB.zip


----------



## kRoNiC (16. Juni 2014)

Top  

Thomas, packst du deine Bilder auch noch in einen Dropbox Ordner?


----------



## MrMoe (16. Juni 2014)

Von mir auch besten Dank für die Organisation! Und mit dem Muskelkarter gehts mir genauso


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Juni 2014)

Muskelkater? ..hab ich 

War wirklich ein SUPER!!! Wochenende!
Stromberg wie BeFe haben fahrtechnisch Spuren hinterlassen! ..natürlich im positiven Sinne 

@ Tom - Thnx für die Bilder! Sind richtig gut geworden!













[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645548]
	
[/URL]
..die vom Fabian sauge ich gerade


----------



## Bonsaibiker (16. Juni 2014)

So jetzt endlich auch meine Bilder online, allerdings noch nicht bearbeitet.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3kxvswj5f9i2uok/AAArhM8ZuehTzekI62eg3sE_a

... und ja war ein super Wochenende, danke nochmal an alle macht wirklich Spass mit euch.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Steff.R (16. Juni 2014)

Und DANKE für die Bilder, Tomas! SEHR SEHR GEIL!

@tom und Daniel: coole pics aus befe - wann GEBT ihr euren ersten kurs

Grüsse an alle, STeff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juni 2014)

Jetzt am Wochenende ist wieder Tour:

Sonntag, 22.6. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest ist Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour

Guide ist Thomas

Auf der Webseite stehen noch einige andere Termine. Die sind aber noch nicht alle sicher...

Ich würde auch gerne wieder eine Nacht-Tour machen. Also ich meine nicht einfach einen Nightride, sondern abends los, und mit entsprechend Pausen bis morgens. Quasi From Dusk Till Dawn auf dem Bike. Der Termin, der mir mit Abstand am besten passen würde, wäre der 5.7. Abfahrt dann irgendwann abends wahrscheinlich in KL. Ankuft dann morgens ganz früh in NW.
Wer wäre dann da noch dabei? Bis jetzt könnten Florian und ich. Daniel, würde der Termin bei Dir auch gehen?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2014)

Hi allerseits,
die Termine für die nächsten Wochen stehen fest. Und da gibt es einige...
Für einige dürfte auch die Einsteigertour interessant sein, die am 28.6. mal wieder statt findet.

Manchmal kann es natürlich noch zu kleineren Änderungen kommen, aber im
Prinzip stehen die Termine so jetzt ziemlich fest.
Für nähere Infos lohnt es sich natürlich auch immer hier ins Forum oder auf die
Webseite des Bikerclub zu schauen:

http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Sonntag, 22. Juni, 10:00
Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (Thomas)

Samstag, 28. Juni,10:00
Einsteigertour (Tom) und parallel
Trailtour (Florian)

Sonntag, 29. Juni,10:00
Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (Thomas/Daniel)

Sonntag, 6. Juli,10:00
Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (Guide: Thomas/Daniel)

Samstag, 12. Juli,10:00
Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (Thomas)

Sonntag, 13. Juli,10:00
Trail-Tour (Tom/Daniel)

Samstag, 19. Juli,15:00
Grillfest Biker Club

Sonntag, 20. Juli,10:00
Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (Thomas) und
Trailtour (Tom)

Sonntag, 27. Juli,10:00
Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour (Thomas) und
Trailtour (Tom)

Ab Dienstag, 5. August bis Sonntag, 10. August
Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm
Hier sind auch noch Plätze frei. Bis Ende Juni/Anfang Juli muss ich die Zusagen alle haben, da ich
dann die übrigen Betten stornieren muss.

Bis dann, freue mich auf viele schöne Touren mit euch,
Gruß, Tom


----------



## Bapef (19. Juni 2014)

Hey, 
also ich würde mich gerne für die 
-Einsteigertour am 28.Juni 
-Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am 29.Juni
-Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am 12.Juli  
anmelden. 

Was ist eigentlich eine Trail-Tour?

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## LeanderMTB (19. Juni 2014)

Hey,

ich misch mich dann jetzt auch mal ein, ich bin neu hier in speyer/Pfalz und auch tourenmäsig noch nicht wirklich erfahren.
deswegen würde ich mich gerne für die Einsteiger-Tour am 28. Juni anmelden.
Würde mich freuen wenn es so klappt 

Grüße 
Leander


----------



## MrMoe (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Tom,

ich würde gerne bei der Dusk-till-Dawn-Tour mitfahren, an dem Wochenende kann ich allerdings nicht.
Aber für die Trailtour am 28. melde ich mich schon mal an.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## silke1405 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Tom,
ich melde mich für die Einsteiger-Tour am SA 28.6. an. 
Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2014)

@Bapef : Trailtour hieß früher normale Tour. Aber normal klingt so als wären die anderen Touren nicht normal. Deshalb die Namensänderung. Genauere Beschreibungen gibt's auf der Homepage: http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
Bist vorgemerkt für die Touren 

@LeanderMTB : Einfach an den Bahnhof kommen, dann passt das. Schön, dass das direkt klappt.

@MrMoe : From Dusk Till Dawn wird nicht am 5. stattfinden. Wenn, dann an einem anderen Tag.

@silke1405 : Schön, dass es wieder mal klappt.


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Juni 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @Bapef : Trailtour hieß früher normale Tour. Aber normal klingt so als wären die anderen Touren nicht normal.



..als ob Touren mit uns "normal" wären   


..is´eigentlich noch weit?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. Juni 2014)

...wenn man nach den Verletzungen in letzter Zeit geht, sicher nicht


----------



## kraft_werk (20. Juni 2014)

..jetz mach den "Neulingen" keine Angst..


----------



## Florian.R (20. Juni 2014)

naja, also so viele Verletzungen waren es nun auch nicht, oder? 
Ich kann mich seit Bestehen der Gruppe insgesamt allerhöchstens an drei Verletzungen im Rahmen unserer Touren errinnern, auf die ein Arzt gucken musste (danach). Einen Rettungswagen hatten wir noch nie da.
Und das ist ziemlich wenig für vier (fünf?) Jahre, die wir jetzt fast jedes Wochenende in größeren Gruppen unterwegs sind... Da ist uns jeder Fussballverein weit voraus.


----------



## DoLo280 (20. Juni 2014)

Moin, 

wenn am Sonntag bei Thomas noch ein Platz frei wäre würde ich mich anschießen! Gibt es nen Treffpunkt, für diejenigen die ohne Zug kommen?

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Bapef (20. Juni 2014)

Hey Tom, 
schreib mich bitte für die EHK-Tour am 6.Juli mit ein. 
Die Trailtour lasse ich aus, da ich mit meinem Bike nicht sonderlich lange den Berg hochfahren kann und dann wahrscheinlich nur eine Behinderung wäre.


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. Juni 2014)

DoLo280 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn am Sonntag bei Thomas noch ein Platz frei wäre würde ich mich anschießen! Gibt es nen Treffpunkt, für diejenigen die ohne Zug kommen?
> 
> Gruß Dominik


Wäre zusammen mit dome dabei wenn für mich noch ein Platz frei ist, danke 
Grüße Marco


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. Juni 2014)

Also wie Tom ja schon geschrieben gibts am

*Sonntag, 22.6. eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour*
*Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest nach Lambrecht.*
Die Tour startet in Lambrecht ab 10:40 Uhr und geht über 3(2) Burgen, Totenkopf zurück nach Neustadt HBf.
Zustiegsmöglichkeit wäre in Neustadt HBf um 10:31 Uhr
Die Tour wird diesmal nicht allzu Traillastig werden.
Wie immer Teilnehmerzahl max. 10

Bis jetzt dabei:
Ich
Evelin
Dominik (DoLo280)
Marco (NoX Rider)

zum Verständnis ist Dome Dominik?


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. Juni 2014)

Ok Super  ja dome ist Dominik
Solang Ne schöne Abfahrt dabei ist , müssen ja Net nur trails sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (20. Juni 2014)

So Thomas...so schnell geht es,

Lars und ich sind am Sonntag mit dabei. Wenn du nen Track hast kannste mir den auch schicken.

Danke schon mal für die Mail heute. Bis Sonntag





Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Also wie Tom ja schon geschrieben gibts am
> 
> *Sonntag, 22.6. eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour*
> *Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest nach Lambrecht.*
> ...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. Juni 2014)

Update

*Sonntag, 22.6. eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour
Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest nach Lambrecht.*
Die Tour startet in Lambrecht ab 10:40 Uhr und geht über 3(2) Burgen, Totenkopf zurück nach Neustadt HBf.
Zustiegsmöglichkeit wäre in Neustadt HBf um 10:31 Uhr
Die Tour wird diesmal nicht allzu Traillastig werden.
Wie immer Teilnehmerzahl max. 10

Bis jetzt dabei:
1. Ich
2. Evelin
3. Dominik (DoLo280)
4. Marco (NoX Rider)
5. Karsten
6. Lars


----------



## silke1405 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
melde mich für SO 29.6. an. 
Auf der Liste für SA 28.6. kann man mich wieder streichen, danke. 
Silke


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Juni 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update
> 
> *Sonntag, 22.6. eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour
> Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest nach Lambrecht.*
> ...




Wegen den Tickets sollten wir uns noch unterhalten, ab Schifferstadt könnte ich sie besorgen. Wer braucht welche?


----------



## karsan (21. Juni 2014)

Thomas....für Lars und mich bitte...


----------



## nile2 (23. Juni 2014)

So liebe Leute, ich melde mich mal an für die EHK-Tour am kommenden Sonntag, 29. Juni. Da sind wir immerhin mal zu zweit, wir Mädels 

P.S. war wieder sehr nett gestern ;-)

Grüße
Evelin


----------



## Larslampe (23. Juni 2014)

Da kann ich mich nur den Worten von Evelin anschließen.
War gestern eine richtig schöne Tour. 
Danke natürlich auch an unseren Guide Thomas, top Strecke! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Juni 2014)

Hey!

Aaalso, dann fang ich mal an, mit der Liste für die EHKT am Sonntach, den 29.06.:

01. Icke
02. Bapef
03. Silke
04. Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2014)

Und mich haste vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoLo280 (26. Juni 2014)

Wenn es am Sonntag nicht aus Eimern regnet bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## kraft_werk (26. Juni 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Und mich haste vergessen



Neee, du bist soo fest eingeplant, dass es für dich keiner Liste bedarf 
..aber ich schreib dich trotzdem dazu 

Start ist - wie immer - 1000 in Speyer, bzw. entsprechend später an den nachfolgenden Stationen.
Treffpunkt ist allerdings NICHT in NW HBF, sondern 1045 in Mußbach am BHF!

Falls es tatsächlich aus Eimern schütten sollte, macht es wenig Sinn, dann zu Biken. Aber der Wetterbericht wird im Auge behalten, und die Tendenz sieht gut aus!

Tickets für alle, die in Limburgerhof / Schifferstadt oder später zusteigen, besorge ich gerne, einfach vorher bescheid geben.

Tickets bisher..: Icke, Thomas..
..für die Gruppe ab Speyer macht das wieder Evelin..?! 



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Aaalso, dann fang ich mal an, mit der Liste für die EHKT am Sonntach, den 29.06.:
> 
> 01. Icke
> 02. Bapef
> ...


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Juni 2014)

Für die Einsteigertour und Trailtour am Samstag gilt:

Einfach um 10:00 zum Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest kommen oder auf dem Weg nach NW dazusteigen oder in NW am HBf um 10:30 sein.
Nur wer ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt oder so möchte, sollte sich noch mal bei mir melden, damit ich das direkt holen kann.


----------



## LeanderMTB (26. Juni 2014)

Ija cool, dann sieht man sich am Samstag um 10:00 an Speyer Nordwest!!!
Bis dann 
Grüße Leander


----------



## nile2 (26. Juni 2014)

Tickets für alle, die in Limburgerhof / Schifferstadt oder später zusteigen, besorge ich gerne, einfach vorher bescheid geben.

Tickets bisher..: Icke, Thomas..
..für die Gruppe ab Speyer macht das wieder Evelin..?! [/QUOTE]


Okay, kann ich machen 

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich von Speyer mit dem Zug nach Mußbach kommen soll .
Ich folge euch im Zug ab Schifferstadt unauffällig ... 

Bis Sonntag
Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Ich folge euch im Zug ab Schifferstadt *unauffällig* ...
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> Evelin



.....hoffentlich erkennen wir dich denn dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich von Speyer mit dem Zug nach Mußbach kommen soll .
> 
> Evelin



.... in Neustadt Böbig umsteigen und dann nach Mußbach ( sind wir schon aus der anderen Richtung, von Deidesheim kommend, gefahren)

bis Sonntag, ich freu mich


----------



## nile2 (26. Juni 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> .....hoffentlich erkennen wir dich denn dann auch



... mit Brille und Kopftuch ... quasi inkognito


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2014)




----------



## nile2 (26. Juni 2014)

....da fällt mir noch was ein - äh...wo sind die Bilder vom letzten Sonntach?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2014)

ups, die muss ich noch hochladen


----------



## Florian.R (26. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

wer ist denn jetzt alles am *Samstag* bei der *Trailtour* dabei? Ich habe bisher Moritz auf der Liste, hat noch jemand Interesse? Der Trailanteil wird hoch 
Bezüglich Tickets hat Tom ja schon alles gesagt.

Ich freu mich,
Gruß Florian


----------



## Steff.R (27. Juni 2014)

wer ist denn jetzt alles am *Samstag* bei der *Trailtour* dabei? Ich habe bisher Moritz auf der Liste, hat noch jemand Interesse? Der Trailanteil wird hoch 

Hi florian, bin morgen bei deiner tour mit dabei -es sei denn, ihr macht die mega tempo 1500hm tour, dann fahre ich lieber bei der ehk-tour mit.


----------



## Florian.R (27. Juni 2014)

Nene, es werden nicht wesentlich mehr km/hm als sonst...


----------



## silke1405 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
am Sonntag würde ich dann in Limburgerhof zusteigen und könnte ein Ticket gebrauchen.
Falls es regnet, bleibe ich zu Hause.
LG Silke


----------



## Steff.R (27. Juni 2014)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Nene, es werden nicht wesentlich mehr km/hm als sonst...


 
@ Florian: ok, dann bis morgen 

und @tom: besorgst du mir trotzdem ein ticket - steige in schifferstadt zu. (DANKE)

und an alle: BIS MORGEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (28. Juni 2014)

Servus,
Wäre denn bei der Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour morgen noch ein Platz frei ?!? 
Grüße


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Juni 2014)

silke1405 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonntag würde ich dann in Limburgerhof zusteigen und könnte ein Ticket gebrauchen.
> Falls es regnet, bleibe ich zu Hause.
> LG Silke



Hi! Kein Problem. Sehen uns dann ja am Bahnhof in Limbim. Ich stehe immer gaaaanz hinten, am Ende des Bahnsteigs/Zuges.
Je nach Wetterlage, kannst du ja morgen früh nochmal bescheid geben, ob du nun dabei bist, oder nicht. 



LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wäre denn bei der Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour morgen noch ein Platz frei ?!?
> Grüße



Jepp 

..die Teilnehmerliste aktuell..:

01. Icke
02. Bapef
03. Silke
04. Evelin
05. Thomas
06. DoLo
07. Leander

..Tickets die ich kaufe..:

Icke, Thomas, Silke..


----------



## LeanderMTB (28. Juni 2014)

Ija Super!!!
Um 10:00 dann am Speyrer Hauptbahnhof ?!?

Und ein Ticket bräuchte ich auch ab dort, geht da was ?!? 
Grüße und bis dann


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juni 2014)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Ija Super!!!
> Um 10:00 dann am Speyrer Hauptbahnhof ?!?
> 
> Und ein Ticket bräuchte ich auch ab dort, geht da was ?!?
> Grüße und bis dann



Tickets holt glaube ich die Evelin für die, die ab Speyer mitfahren.
Aber Treffpunkt ist normalerweise Speyer Nordwest, nicht Hauptbahnhof.
So wie heute auch.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## LeanderMTB (28. Juni 2014)

Ah ja, dann eben so  dann komm ich morgen einfach um kurz von 10 nach Speyer Nordwest, korrekt ?!?
schönen Abend noch


----------



## Bapef (28. Juni 2014)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Das wird die reinste Schlammschlacht. Beim nächstenmal wieder


----------



## nile2 (28. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich kaufe Tickets für alle, die morgen Früh am Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest sind.

Grüße
Evelin


----------



## silke1405 (29. Juni 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi! Kein Problem. Sehen uns dann ja am Bahnhof in Limbim. Ich stehe immer gaaaanz hinten, am Ende des Bahnsteigs/Zuges.
> Je nach Wetterlage, kannst du ja morgen früh nochmal bescheid geben, ob du nun dabei bist, oder nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silke1405 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Wetter ist mir zu schlecht, fahre heute nicht mit.
Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..die Teilnehmerliste aktuell..:
> 
> 01. Icke
> 04. Evelin
> ...


----------



## DoLo280 (29. Juni 2014)

Morgen, mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen  - hoffe ich bin in zwei Wochen wieder mit am Start! Wünsche euch eine schöne EH-Tour!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Juni 2014)

Bapef schrieb:


> ...... Das wird die reinste Schlammschlacht.......



nö wurde es nicht, sondern eine sehr feine Tour begleitet durch einen schönen warmen sommerlichen  Regenschauer das Weinbiet hoch und anschließend, nach einem feinem Essen, feine erdfeuchte Trails wieder runter 








um zufrieden und sauber dann in die Bahn einzusteigen 


Gruß Thomas

PS: Dran denken nächsten Sonntag wieder EHK Tour egal wie das Wetter ist


----------



## kRoNiC (29. Juni 2014)

Na sieht doch gar nicht so Nass aus 

Bin leider für die nächsten 4-5 Wochen raus, hab mir letztes Wochenende leider eine Rippenfraktur zugezogen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Juni 2014)

Ups, beim biken?

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kRoNiC (29. Juni 2014)

Jupp

Danke ... Hoffe ich kann bald wieder aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2014)

Oh! ..gute Besserung!

Und jaaa, war doch - mal abgesehen von der leicht erhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit - eine schöne Tour! Entspannt, lustig, und angenehm warm 

..und heute abend heisst es: Mexico pendjo!!!!


----------



## LeanderMTB (29. Juni 2014)

Ija, war echt Super heute, trotz (oder gerade wegen ?!?) den ein oder zwei leichten Regenschauern. 
Vielen Dank nochmal auch für die Einsteigertour gestern!!!!
Und ich hoffe ich komm nicht überstürzt rüber aber für die EHK-Tour nächstes Wochenende (6. Juli) würde ich mich auch direkt anmelden. 

Grüße und schönen Sonntag noch!!!


----------



## nile2 (29. Juni 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> nö wurde es nicht, sondern eine sehr feine Tour begleitet durch einen schönen warmen sommerlichen  Regenschauer das Weinbiet hoch und anschließend, nach einem feinem Essen, feine erdfeuchte Trails wieder runter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bapef (29. Juni 2014)

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich auch dabei. Egal wie das Wetter wird


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juli 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bin leider für die nächsten 4-5 Wochen raus, hab mir letztes Wochenende leider eine Rippenfraktur zugezogen



Gute Besserung! Leute, macht langsam!



LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal auch für die Einsteigertour gestern!!!!
> Und ich hoffe ich komm nicht überstürzt rüber aber für die EHK-Tour nächstes Wochenende (6. Juli) würde ich mich auch direkt anmelden.



Nö, keine Sorge. Klingt so als hättest Du Spaß am Radeln. Und das ist hier durchaus gestattet 

Außerdem gebe ich mal noch eine Anmeldung für die EHKT von Christian G. per Email hier ins Forum weiter.

Viel Spaß dann am WE. Ich bin ja offiziell für's WE raus. Inoffiziell bin ich mit den Kids und Florian in Trippstadt.
Falls noch jemand dazu will, kann er sich ja per PN melden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Bonsaibiker (4. Juli 2014)

*EHK-Tour Sonntag 06.07.*
mit dabei bis jetzt

1. Ich
2. Leander
3. Bapef
4. Christian G.
5. Daniel

Abfahrt bzw. Treffpunkt wird spätestens Morgen bekanntgegeben

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Steff.R (5. Juli 2014)

... keine chance für morgen, habe alles gegeben!!

wünsche euch eine schöne tour und passt auf euch auf!

... am 12. bin ich dabei! liebe grüße, steff


----------



## nile2 (5. Juli 2014)

...ich kann morgen auch nicht mit euch mitfahren, bin anderweitig im Wald unterwegs, wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß 

und am 12. Juli bin ich auch wieder dabei 

bis denne
Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (5. Juli 2014)

*EHK-Tour Sonntag 06.07.*
mit dabei bis jetzt

1. Ich
2. Leander
3. Bapef
4. Christian G.
5. Daniel

Die Tour startet in Lambrecht ab 10:40 Uhr und geht über Neidenfels in Richtung Lambertskreuz nach Neustadt.
Diejenigen die aus Speyer kommen müssen diesmal ihr Ticket selbst organisieren da ja Evelin nicht mitfährt. Für alle anderen kann ich ab Schifferstadt bzw. ab Limburgerhof Daniel die Tickets besorgen.
Wer braucht welche?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bonsaibiker (5. Juli 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... keine chance für morgen, habe alles gegeben!!



..... ich glaub ich muss dir ein paar Tipps geben 



nile2 schrieb:


> ...ich kann morgen auch nicht mit euch mitfahren, bin anderweitig im Wald unterwegs, wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß
> 
> und am 12. Juli bin ich auch wieder dabei
> 
> ...



Na dann werd ich mir für den Tag etwas besonderes einfallen lassen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (5. Juli 2014)

Ich komm von Speyer nach Lambrecht, vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs im Zug 

Grüße und bis dann!!!


----------



## kraft_werk (6. Juli 2014)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> ..vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs im Zug



...immer gaaaaanz hinten im Zug..


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. Juli 2014)

Ware wieder eine feine Tour 




IMG_1593b von bonsaibiker auf Flickr

Gruß Thomas

und dran denken nächste EHK Tour Samstag 12.06.


----------



## Bapef (7. Juli 2014)

Bin auch heil am Bahnhof angekommen  
Tolles Bild


----------



## Doerrentaler (9. Juli 2014)

Hi ihr Biker,
wusstet ihr schon, dass auf dem Lambertskreuz demnächst ein Pächterwechsel ansteht. Mal schaun, was dann aus dem Treffpunkt wird.
Gruß
Dörrentaler


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Juli 2014)

*EHK-Tour am Samstag 12.07.*

Abfahrt 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht Bhf, Ankunft ??:?? Uhr in Neustadt Bhf
dazwischen Wege, Trails und natürlich Hütten im Pfälzerwald.

Bis jetzt dabei:

1. Steff
2. Evelin
3. Ich

wer Tickets braucht bitte melden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juli 2014)

*Trail-Tour am Sonntag 13.07.*

Treffpunkt wie immer um kurz vor 10 in Speyer Nordwest.
Tickets besorge ich für alle, die da stehen oder mir vorher Bescheid geben,
dass sie noch zusteigen.

Strecke habe ich noch nicht entschieden. Falls also jemand direkt zur Tour
kommen möchte, müsste man das noch klären.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MrMoe (10. Juli 2014)

Ich melde mich mal für die Trailtour an.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Steff.R (11. Juli 2014)

@ Thomas: Freue mich auf morgen - brauche dann noch ein ticket - würde in schifferstadt einsteigen!! DANKE

und an die "Sonntagsfahrer": Viel Spaß und kommt gesund zurück!

liebe grüße, steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juli 2014)

Hab ich noch gar nicht geschrieben: Eigentlicher Tourstart ist in NW. Damit Selbstfahrer auch Bescheid wissen...


----------



## Gebhardan (16. Juli 2014)

Servus,
habe die Tour am kommenden Sonntag schon mal fest eingeplant und die Vorfreude hatte auch schon begonnen...
jetzt ist aber die Bremse futsch 
Da ich nicht damit rechne, dass mein Bike bis So wieder fit ist, frage ich jetzt schon mal in die Runde, ob irgendwo noch ein funktionstüchtiges Ersatzrad bereit stünde... zeige mich gerne erkenntlich! 
Beste Grüße, André


----------



## nile2 (16. Juli 2014)

Hey André,
ich hab noch ne Hayes Bremse, nicht schön, aber funktionstüchtig. Allerdings ohne Adapter für 180er Scheiben. Wenn dir das weiterhilft, kannst du sie haben. 

Grüße
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juli 2014)

Shimano SLX Bremse liegt bei mir im Keller. Epic steht immer noch in der Garage rum. Oder Fanes oder Fat.
Das dürfte an Optionen genügen


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juli 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit Deinem Stumpi? Fährt das gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Radler-01 (17. Juli 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...Fährt das gar nicht mehr?



fährt nur wenn er draufsitzt und strampelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (17. Juli 2014)

Den Stumpjumper habe ich meinem Dad überlassen, der ihn sich zu einem Straßenrad umgebaut hat... 
Beim Canyon bewegt sich der Kolben am Hinterrad kein Stück mehr und blockiert damit die Bremsscheibe komplett...aber ausbauen und ungebremst über die Trails ist ja auch nicht die optimale Lösung!
Ich habe das Teil in der Werkstatt und jetzt kommt da was Hochwertiges rein. Spätestens Anfang nächster Woche ist das soweit.
Bis dahin fahre ich gerne mal wieder das Epic spazieren...kommt das auch mal wieder raus 
Würde es mir dann am besten schon Freitag oder Samstag herholen und passend einstellen...danke schon mal im Voraus!!!


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> fährt nur wenn DAD draufsitzt und strampelt...





Gebhardan schrieb:


> Den Stumpjumper habe ich meinem Dad überlassen, der ihn sich zu einem Straßenrad umgebaut hat...
> Beim Canyon bewegt sich der Kolben am Hinterrad kein Stück mehr und blockiert damit die Bremsscheibe komplett...aber ausbauen und ungebremst über die Trails ist ja auch nicht die optimale Lösung!
> Ich habe das Teil in der Werkstatt und jetzt kommt da was Hochwertiges rein. Spätestens Anfang nächster Woche ist das soweit.
> Bis dahin fahre ich gerne mal wieder das Epic spazieren...kommt das auch mal wieder raus
> Würde es mir dann am besten schon Freitag oder Samstag herholen und passend einstellen...danke schon mal im Voraus!!!



Stumpjumper als Straßenrad ... jeder Kommentar überflüssig...
Ruf einfach an, bevor Du es holen willst. Weiß noch nicht genau wie ich unterwegs bin. Aber da werden wir schon was finden.

Ansonsten zur Erinnerung:

Sonntag ist Trailtour
Abfahrt um 10:00 wie immer. Alles andere werde ich noch mit Thomas absprechen. Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal wieder EHKT und Trailtour parallel und treffen uns auf der Hütte. Und zum Teil sehen wir uns ja vorher beim Grillen. Spätestens dort wird die Tour dann definiert.

Und wer ganz spontan ist: Morgen sind wir recht kurzfristig in kleiner Runde in Stromberg. Aber da werden die meisten arbeiten müssen


----------



## LeanderMTB (17. Juli 2014)

Servus hei,
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, is am Sonntag ja auch eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour, für die ich mich gerne anmelden würde...
Ich hoffe ich spucke grad keine allzu großen Töne, weil ich recht erkältet bin, aber das bekomm ich hoffentlich bis Sonntag in den Griff.

Bis dahin, Grüße und schönen Abend 
Leander


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. Juli 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ansonsten zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Sonntag ist Trailtour und EHK Tour
> Abfahrt um 10:00 wie immer. Alles andere werde ich noch mit Thomas absprechen. Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal wieder EHKT und Trailtour parallel und treffen uns auf der Hütte. Und zum Teil sehen wir uns ja vorher beim Grillen. Spätestens dort wird die Tour dann definiert.



...... Aber da werden die meisten arbeiten müssen 

Ja leider


----------



## Spacenight (18. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wer geht denn jetzt morgen zum Grillfest, und wann ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. Juli 2014)

Ich, gegen 17:00 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Larslampe (18. Juli 2014)

Ich komme so gegen 16h.
Gruß Lars


----------



## nile2 (18. Juli 2014)

Arisa und kommen auch gegen 17 Uhr


----------



## Gebhardan (18. Juli 2014)

Epic darf leider wieder keine Waldluft schnuppern...mein Bike ist wieder fit! 
Wenn sich morgen noch ein Zeitfenster auftut komme ich mal spontan auf ein Bierchen vorbei!


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juli 2014)

Ich wahrscheinlich mit Familie zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (19. Juli 2014)

So wie das mit den ganzen Familienterminen halt so ist...
morgen ist Action - daher war ich heute schon mal ne Runde fahren.
Viel Spaß allen Sonntagsstartern!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juli 2014)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß allen Sonntagsstartern!


Hatten wir. Und trocken war es bis auf ein paar kühlende Tropfen auch.

Samstag ist Trailtour !

Ja, am Samstag. Geplant war die Tour mal für Sonntag. Aber das habe ich verschoben.
Also ist am Samstag Abfahrt wie immer in Speyer Nordwest.

Ich war schon länger nicht mehr auf dem Lambertskreuz. Also würde ich sagen die Tour läuft von
NW übers Weinbiet. Dann runter ins Tal. Je nach Zeit und Lust dann aufs Lambertskreuz oder erst noch
einen Schlenker zum Stabenberg. Und dann den Wolkenbruchweg runter nach Lambrecht.

Wie schaut's aus? Wer ist dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## chrismapa (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tom,
unser Sohn fährt am Samstag für 14 Tage in eine Jugendfreizeit und da muss der Papa bei der Verabschiedung dabei sein.
Ich hatte letzten Sonntag viel Spaß bei unserer Tour und bin zukünftig gerne wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. Juli 2014)

Am Sonntag findet wie geplant die 

*EHK-Tour *statt.
Startpunkt wird die Tage noch bekannt gegeben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## LeanderMTB (23. Juli 2014)

Servus,

@tommybgoode wie schaut's denn aus, meinst ich kann am Samstag mitfahren oder brauchst da noch training?

@Bonsaibiker für die EHK am Sonntag würd ich mich auf jeden fall gern anmelden...

Grüße 
Leander


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2014)

Fahr mit. Das passt.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Gebhardan (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir auch mal wieder klappt...aber es wird sich vermutlich doch erst wieder kurzfristig zeigen, ob mir die (Haus)Götter wohlgesonnen sind!


----------



## MrMoe (25. Juli 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag dabei!

Bis dann


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juli 2014)

ich bin morgen auch dabei. 10:00 in Schifferstadt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (25. Juli 2014)

Ja, kurz danach. 10:15 oder so.


----------



## Larslampe (26. Juli 2014)

Moin in die Runde,
Thomas wo startet morgen die EHK?
Bin dabei und bräuchte ein Ticket sofern das jemand vorher kauft.
Grüße Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juli 2014)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> Thomas wo startet morgen die EHK?
> Bin dabei und bräuchte ein Ticket sofern das jemand vorher kauft.
> Grüße Lars


Hallo Lars,
die EHK startet in Lambrecht oder vielleicht auch in Weidenthal mal sehen. Zugabfahrt wie gehabt in Speyer 10:04, bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16
Ticket geht klar, entweder Evelin oder ich.


----------



## Larslampe (26. Juli 2014)

Top!
Danke fürs Ticket besorgen und die schnelle Antwort! 
Freu mich auf morgen..
Steige wie immer in Schifferstadt zu.
Grüße und schönen Samstag.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juli 2014)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Bonsaibiker für die EHK am Sonntag würd ich mich auf jeden fall gern anmelden...
> 
> ...



Hallo Leander, brauchst du auch ein Ticket?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## LeanderMTB (26. Juli 2014)

Servus, 
Ija ich bräuchte auch n ticket von Speyer wenn's das klappt 
Ich freu mich 
Bis dann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (26. Juli 2014)

wünsche Euch viel Spass morgen...hoffe es mal wieder einrichten zu können


----------



## nile2 (26. Juli 2014)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ija ich bräuchte auch n ticket von Speyer wenn's das klappt
> Ich freu mich
> Bis dann!!!



Hi, habe mal wieder überhaupt keine Meldungen bekommen, deshalb melde ich mich erst jetzt. Wir machen das morgen früh mit dem Ticket. Steigst du am Hbf ein?

Grüße

Evelin


----------



## LeanderMTB (27. Juli 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hi, habe mal wieder überhaupt keine Meldungen bekommen, deshalb melde ich mich erst jetzt. Wir machen das morgen früh mit dem Ticket. Steigst du am Hbf ein?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Evelin



Ist auch für dich das leichteste wenn ich zum hbf komme oder ?!? 
Ich schau mal ob du dort steht's 

Bis dann


----------



## nile2 (27. Juli 2014)

Gut dann am Hbf.
Bis gleich


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. Juli 2014)

Holst du dann die Tickets für uns?


----------



## Steff.R (27. Juli 2014)

... während ihr alle fleißig am biken seid, bin ich beim kofferpacken!

wünsche euch allen viel spass in saalbach-hinterklemm und wo ihr auch immer unterwegs seid.
falls ich aus dem hindu-kloster wieder auschecken kann und meine plauze nicht aussieht wie bei buddha, bin ich ende august wieder dabei!
Liebe Grüße, Steff


----------



## Larslampe (27. Juli 2014)

Grüße von deinen Dickbauchbikern...
Evelin, Thomas, Leander und Lars


----------



## Larslampe (27. Juli 2014)

Erhole dich gut und schönen Flug


----------



## ina0281 (31. Juli 2014)

hab ihr für das wochende drauf auch schon was geplant? is das auch was für leute die nicht top fit sind oder is bei euch nur vollgas ;-)? treffpunkt im dorf  neben an is halt perfekt u hab interesse. cheers ina


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Juli 2014)

ina0281 schrieb:


> hab ihr für das wochende drauf auch schon was geplant? is das auch was für leute die nicht top fit sind oder is bei euch nur vollgas ;-)? treffpunkt im dorf  neben an is halt perfekt u hab interesse. cheers ina



Hallo Ina,
an diesem Wochenende findet am

*Sonntag 03.08. *eine *EHK TOUR* statt
Abfahrt in Speyer 10:00 Uhr bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
Tourstart Lambrecht: 10:40 Uhr 
Das Wochenende drauf finden leider keine geführten Touren statt da einige von uns zum biken in Saalbach/Hinterglemm sind 
Ab dem 16/17.08. werden dann wieder Touren angeboten werden.
Nähere Infos was z.B. die Touren betrifft und die Termine findest du hier http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ina0281 (31. Juli 2014)

Ach super vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ich werde auf jeden Fall an einem Termin dazukommen. Super ! 
Liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## Frank-Sohn (31. Juli 2014)

Hi alle zusammen,ich und Thomas würden uns gerne anschließen, meiner Hand geht es wieder besser.Jetzt kann ich zum nächsten Sprung ansetzen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## kRoNiC (31. Juli 2014)

Super  alles gut verheilt? 

Meine Rippen sind inzwischen auch wieder einigermaßen erträglich 

Würde Ende August dann auch wieder mitfahren. Also am 16.08 oder so


----------



## Frank-Sohn (31. Juli 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Super  alles gut verheilt?
> 
> Meine Rippen sind inzwischen auch wieder einigermaßen erträglich
> 
> Würde Ende August dann auch wieder mitfahren. Also am 16.08 oder so



Ja ist alles gut verheilt nur die Optik hat etwas gelitten, ich wünsche Dir auch noch eine gute Genesung


----------



## nile2 (31. Juli 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Ina,
> an diesem Wochenende findet am
> 
> *Sonntag 03.10. *eine *EHK TOUR* statt
> ...



Hi, die Tour ist am 3.8. oder? ;-)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Juli 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hi, die Tour ist am 3.8. oder? ;-)



Mann ich glaub ich bin Urlaubsreif


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Juli 2014)

Dann nochmal richtig 
*Sonntag 03.08.  EHK TOUR*
Abfahrt in Speyer 10:00 Uhr bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
Tourstart Lambrecht: 10:40 Uhr

Mit dabei bis jetzt
1. Frank
2. Thomas
3. Evelin
4. Ich

noch jemand ?


----------



## Spacenight (31. Juli 2014)

ja, ich mal wieder 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. Juli 2014)

Spacenight schrieb:


> ja, ich mal wieder
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


O.k. geht klar

*Sonntag 03.08.  EHK TOUR*
Abfahrt in Speyer 10:00 Uhr bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
Tourstart Lambrecht: 10:40 Uhr

Mit dabei bis jetzt
1. Frank
2. Thomas
3. Evelin
4. Ich
5. Peter

noch jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. August 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> O.k. geht klar
> 
> *Sonntag 03.08.  EHK TOUR*
> Abfahrt in Speyer 10:00 Uhr bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
> ...


Hallo ihr Mitfahrer ihr habt PN


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. August 2014)

* EHK Tour 03.08.*
*Achtung Änderung*
da die Bahn morgen früh wegen Bauarbeiten zwischen Schifferstadt und Neustadt nicht verkehrt, ist der Treffpunkt direkt in Lambrecht am Bahnhof um 10:30, Abfahrt dann um 10:45.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ina0281 (2. August 2014)

Ok morgen Mittag dank Knorze das 2x in diesem Jahr in den Wald, hoffe ich komme mit ;-) werde mich nächste Woche bei Euch anschließen. Also mal checken was die Kondition sagt.


----------



## nile2 (3. August 2014)

ina0281 schrieb:


> Ok morgen Mittag dank Knorze das 2x in diesem Jahr in den Wald, hoffe ich komme mit ;-) werde mich nächste Woche bei Euch anschließen. Also mal checken was die Kondition sagt.



Liebe Ina,
wir haben heute Morgen am Bahnhof Lambrecht nach dir Ausschau gehalten, aber wir wussten leider nicht, was du uns mit diesen Worten sagen wolltest.  

Grüße Evelin


----------



## SaschaT (6. August 2014)

Ahoi zusammen, fährt von Euch auch jemand unter der Woche abends mal ne runde? 
An den Wochenenden siehts bei mir immer mau aus.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (13. August 2014)

So, wieder zurück in heimatlichen Gefilden und zum Anfang findet deshalb am

*Sonntag 17.08. *eine *Einsteiger **TOUR* statt.
Abfahrt in Speyer Nord West 10:00 Uhr bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
Tourstart- und Ankunft wird noch bekannt gegeben.
Guide's: Thomas und Daniel

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (14. August 2014)

Ich


----------



## kraft_werk (14. August 2014)

Hi!

Super, dann sind wir ja schon zu viert..falls mein Bekannter nicht noch absagt 

01. Thomas
02. Evelin
03. Andy
04. Icke

Die Tickets ab Limbim / Schifferstadt besorge wieder ich. Bisher Thomas, Andy und meine Wenigkeit...


----------



## Spacenight (14. August 2014)

Hi Leuts,

ich fahr auch mit


----------



## kraft_werk (15. August 2014)

Spacenight schrieb:


> ich fahr auch mit




Ticket besorge ich für dich!
Wären dann Thomas, Andy, Peter und ich..

01. Thomas
02. Evelin
03. Andy
04. Icke
05. Peter


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. August 2014)

Hi, Ich melde mich auch Freiwillig zu Einsteiger Tour


----------



## Florian.R (15. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
hätte denn auch jemand Lust, sich am sonntag mit mir die Berge hoch und runter zu stürzen? Vom Umfang und Tempo her würde ich so was wie bei einer trailtour anpeilen. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, nur allzu spät sollte es abends nicht werden... Gruß Florian


----------



## Bonsaibiker (16. August 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ticket besorge ich für dich!
> Wären dann Thomas, Andy, Peter und ich..
> 
> 01. Thomas
> ...



*Sonntag 17.08. Einsteiger TOUR*
Abfahrt in Speyer Nord West 10:00 Uhr bzw.Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
Tourstart: Lambrecht Bahnhof 
Ankunft: Neustadt Hbf


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. August 2014)

*EHK-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40

Wer fährt mit ?


----------



## kRoNiC (20. August 2014)

Moin Thomas,

würde am Sonntag auch mal wieder mitfahren 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## kraft_werk (20. August 2014)

Och, ich könnt ja auch mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. August 2014)

*EHK-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40


O.k. bis jetzt mit dabei:

1. Flo
2. Daniel
3. Ich


----------



## nile2 (21. August 2014)

Okay... ich komme auch mit


----------



## kRoNiC (21. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Evelin, 

Kannst du die Tickets ab Speyer besorgen? 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. August 2014)

*EHK-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40


O.k. bis jetzt mit dabei:

1. Flo
2. Daniel
3. Ich
4. Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (21. August 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bei Bedarf kann man die Gruppe dann ja noch spontan teilen. Ansonsten fahre ich einfach ganz normal mit. Also schaut's dann so aus:

*EHK-Tour und Trail-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40

1. Flo
2. Daniel
3. Ich
4. Evelin
5. Tom


----------



## kRoNiC (21. August 2014)

Find ich gut. Muss mal meine Kondition ausloten nach 8 Wochen ohne Biken


----------



## Spacenight (21. August 2014)

Hi,

ich fahr`vermutlich auch mit.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. August 2014)

*EHK-Tour und Trail-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40

Update:
1. Flo
2. Daniel
3. Thomas
4. Evelin
5. Tom
6. Peter


----------



## steffenbecki (21. August 2014)

sonntag kann ich nicht. fährt jemand am samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (21. August 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Evelin,
> 
> Kannst du die Tickets ab Speyer besorgen?
> 
> ...



Hi, ich würde gerne den Kauf der Tickets an Tom weiterdelegieren, ich brauche nämlich keins mehr, habe jetzt ein Rhein-Neckar-Ticket.
Okay, Tom?

Viele Grüße
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (21. August 2014)

Klar


----------



## kRoNiC (21. August 2014)

Oder so


----------



## karsan (23. August 2014)

Da ich im Lande bin und Zeit habe....bin ich dabei.

Bitte ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt für mich... Danke


----------



## Bonsaibiker (23. August 2014)

*EHK-Tour und Trail-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40

Update:
1. Flo
2. Daniel
3. Thomas
4. Evelin
5. Tom
6. Peter
7. Karsten

@tommybgoode besorgst du alle Tickets?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. August 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> @tommybgoode besorgst du alle Tickets?


Ja, mach ich. Alle ab Speyer-Nordwest stehen einfach am Bahnhof.

Nach Speyer brauchen ein Ticket: Karsten, Peter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (23. August 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, mach ich. Alle ab Speyer-Nordwest stehen einfach am Bahnhof.
> 
> Nach Speyer brauchen ein Ticket: Karsten, Peter ?


Ich auch bitte


----------



## kraft_werk (23. August 2014)

Hey!

..für die "nach Speyrer" kann ich ja die Tickets besorgen..

Thomas, Karsten, Peter, and me..


----------



## Larslampe (23. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte mich auch für die morgige Tour anmelden.
Bräuchte dann auch ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (23. August 2014)

*EHK-Tour und Trail-Tour am So. 24.08.*
Abfahrt Speyer Nord-West 10:00 bzw. Schifferstadt 10:16
Tourstart Neustadt 10:40

Update:
1. Flo
2. Daniel
3. Thomas
4. Evelin
5. Tom
6. Peter
7. Karsten
8. Lars

so langsam wird's voll, toll


----------



## tommybgoode (23. August 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> ..für die "nach Speyrer" kann ich ja die Tickets besorgen..
> 
> Thomas, Karsten, Peter, and me..


Gut, dann hole ich einfach die Tickets für die, die in Speyer stehen.


----------



## karsan (23. August 2014)

He Tom jap für mich bitte ein Ticket Danke


----------



## kraft_werk (24. August 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gut, dann hole ich einfach die Tickets für die, die in Speyer stehen.



Genau. Ich dann für Thomas, Karsten, Peter, Lars und mich...


----------



## karsan (24. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen war mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour. Danke an alle und bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß


----------



## kRoNiC (24. August 2014)

War schön, endlich noch mal ein wenig das seltene, gute Wetter ausgenutzt


----------



## Larslampe (24. August 2014)

Hallo,  
ich kann mich dem Dank nur anschließen!!!
Eine klasse Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2014)

jemand spontan lust morgen oder am do bei gutem wetter nach stromberg zu fahren ?


----------



## kRoNiC (26. August 2014)

Müsste ich nicht arbeiten wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## SaschaT (26. August 2014)

Schade ich hätte frei muss aber woanders hin. Falls jemand nächste Woche Dienstag ne Begleitung sucht wäre ich dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. August 2014)

Nur schon mal zum drauf einstellen: *Am Samstag ist eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour* mit Daniel zum Lambertskreuz.
Weitere Termine folgen demnächst...


----------



## kRoNiC (26. August 2014)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. 

Falls jemand Sonntags eine kleine Tour fahren will wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Steff.R (26. August 2014)

Hi, bin wieder zurück, die plauze passt noch unter den lenker und melde mich für samstag an. bis denne, steff!


----------



## MrMoe (27. August 2014)

Hallo an alle,

am Samstag bin ich dabei!


----------



## kraft_werk (27. August 2014)

Hi!

Also, mal offiziell:

*Samstag, 30.08.14, EHK-Tour ab Lambrecht.*
Guide: Ich 
Ziel: Futtern am Lambi   und dann weiter nach NW.
Diese EHKT wird ein wenig länger als üblich, und wird etwa 30KM und 650HM haben, allerdings in gewohnt gemütlichem Tempo 


Start: 1040 in Lambrecht am BHF

Treffpunkte:
1000 in Speyer Nord-West, bzw. an darauf folgenden Stationen in der Bahn...
1013 in Limburgehof
1016 in Schifferstadt

Tickets für Leute ab Limbim, Schifferstadt, Böhl...kann ich - wie immer - besorgen, einfach rechtzeitig bescheid geben.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. August 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also, mal offiziell:
> 
> ...



 bin am Samstag jetzt doch im Lande und fahr dann mit  deshalb auch für mich ein Ticket bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (28. August 2014)

Hi,
ich komme am Samstag auch mit


----------



## mtbwerner57 (29. August 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag auch mal wieder dabei Steige in Haßloch in den Zug. Deshalb auch ein Ticket für mich.
Gruß Werner R.


----------



## Florian.R (29. August 2014)

Hey, wenn noch Platz ist, bin ich auch dabei 
Gruß Florian


----------



## cb1000 (29. August 2014)

Hallo ich habe eure Tour durch Werner erfahren. Ist für mich noch ein Plätzchen frei? Ich würde in Limburgerhof zusteigen

Gruß Jens


----------



## freeride-nub (29. August 2014)

Hi,
ich habe morgen endlich mal wieder Zeit, werde also auch mit fahren.
Komme direkt nach Lambrecht. Denke an der Bushaltestelle am Bahnhof ist ein guter Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kraft_werk (30. August 2014)

Hi!

Dann fasse ich mal zusammen..

01. Icke
02. Steffen
03. Moritz
04. Thomas
05. Evelin
06. Werner
07. Florian
08. Jens
09. Sven

Tickets besorge ich für:

..mich, Steffen, Thomas, Werner.
Jens? ..Ticket benötigt, oder vorhanden? (kaufe die Tickets morgen/heute gegen 0900 per App)

Ich stehe in Limburgerhof am BHF gaaanz hinten...

..und ja, die Haltestelle am BHF Lambrecht ist ein guter Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cb1000 (30. August 2014)

ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät. ich habe noch kein Ticket. Ich bin so um 10.00 uhr am Bahnhof.


----------



## kraft_werk (30. August 2014)

Keine Sorge, hab an dich gedacht 

..bin etwa 1005 am BHF, bis gleich!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. August 2014)

War mal wieder eine feine Tour gestern, danke an alle Mitfahrer, hat wie immer sehr viel Spass gemacht





IMG_1733_b by bonsaibiker, on Flickr


----------



## nile2 (31. August 2014)

Hey Thomas, 
danke für die schönen Erinnerungsfotos 

Grüße Evelin


----------



## freeride-nub (1. September 2014)

Dank auch noch mal von mir, hat wieder Spaß gemacht!
Mein Handy meint übrigens wir hätten 1200Hm gemacht, kommt mir etwas viel vor. 

Grüße, Sven


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. September 2014)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> .....Mein Handy meint übrigens wir hätten 1200Hm gemacht, kommt mir etwas viel vor.
> 
> Grüße, Sven



...nimm die Hälfte, dann passt's


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. September 2014)

Auf zu neuen Wegen

*Sonntag 07.09. EHK- Tour*

Tourstart wird diesmal Weidenthal sein und Tourende wie gewohnt in Neustadt. Zwischendurch ist eine Rast in der Wolfsschluchthütte geplant.
Die Tour wird wie am letzten Sonntag so ca.30 km lang sein und ca. 700 hm betragen. Das Tempo wie gewohnt gemütlich  ( Memo an mich, langsam machen)

Start Bahnhof Weidenthal: 10:50

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof: 10:13
Schifferstadt : 10:16

Wer Tickets braucht bitte rechtzeitig melden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (3. September 2014)

Und außerdem

*Sonntag 07.09. Trail- Tour*

Also ca. 1000Hm auf 30km.
Start ist in Lambrecht. Ziel in NW.
Ob wir an einer Hütte Pause machen ist unklar. Wahrscheinlich eher ein Kaffee am Bahnhof in NW.
Ich möchte fahren  Also nehmt etwas Futter mit.

Für Zeiten und Tickets gilt das gleiche wie bei der EHK-Tour.
Allerdings werden wir die Tickets wahrscheinlich extra holen, um unabhängig zu sein.


----------



## kRoNiC (3. September 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Auf zu neuen Wegen
> 
> *Sonntag 07.09. EHK- Tour*



Wäre ich dabei


----------



## Kelme (3. September 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Start Bahnhof Weidenthal: 10:50
> ...


Frühschoppen auf der Weidenthaler Kerwe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. September 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Frühschoppen auf der Weidenthaler Kerwe?



...gefährlich !!!


----------



## MrMoe (6. September 2014)

Ich melde mich für die Trailtour an!


----------



## steffenbecki (6. September 2014)

ich och


----------



## steffenbecki (6. September 2014)

ey jungs,

schon die bilder von der fanes faty gesehen ? geiles bike. leider nur 25 x


----------



## steffenbecki (6. September 2014)

isnt it nice


----------



## Thomas_Hi (6. September 2014)

Ich und Frank sind dann morgen bei der EHK-Tour dabei.

Lg Thomas


----------



## nile2 (6. September 2014)

Ich bin auch bei der EHKT morgen dabei -
Bis morgen denne


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. September 2014)

*Sonntag 07.09. EHK- Tour*

Tourstart wird diesmal Weidenthal sein und Tourende wie gewohnt in Neustadt. Zwischendurch ist eine Rast in der Wolfsschluchthütte geplant.
Die Tour wird wie am letzten Sonntag so ca.30 km lang sein und ca. 700 hm betragen. Das Tempo wie gewohnt gemütlich  ( Memo an mich, langsam machen)

Start Bahnhof Weidenthal: 10:50

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof: 10:13
Schifferstadt : 10:16

Dann fass ich einmal zusammen:
1. Flo
2. Thomas
3. Frank
4. Evelin
5. Ich

wer kann die Tickets besorgen? ( ich kann ja nur ab Schifferstadt)


----------



## nile2 (6. September 2014)

@Frank kannst du die Tickets kaufen?
Wenn nicht, mache ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (6. September 2014)

Ich brauche aber keins


----------



## tommybgoode (6. September 2014)

Ich hole die Tickets für die Trailtour. Wer am Bahnhof in Speyer steht, bekommt eins. Wer später zusteigt müsste sich melden. Daniel evtl. oder hast Du noch ein Monatsticket?


----------



## kraft_werk (6. September 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> isnt it nice



Mmmmmm......nö 


Aaaaaaaaaaaalsooooo.....ich bin dann morgen der Bremsklotz für Thomas  
..muss doch überprüfen, was er da am PC zusammengeplant hat.. 

Bin bei der EHKT dabei, und kann dann für alle, die ab Limbim oder Schifferstadt zusteigen, und sich bis 0900 hier gemeldet haben, die Tickets besorgen


----------



## Thomas_Hi (6. September 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> @Frank kannst du die Tickets kaufen?
> Wenn nicht, mache ich das.


Ja machen wir


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. September 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaalsooooo.....ich bin dann morgen der Bremsklotz für Thomas
> ..muss doch überprüfen, was er da am PC zusammengeplant hat..
> 
> Bin bei der EHKT dabei, und kann dann für alle, die ab Limbim oder Schifferstadt zusteigen, und sich bis 0900 hier gemeldet haben, die Tickets besorgen



*Sonntag 07.09. EHK- Tour*

Update:
1. Flo
2. Thomas
3. Frank
4. Evelin
5. Ich
6. Daniel (der Bremsklotz)


----------



## freeride-nub (7. September 2014)

Ich mogel mich mal last-minute-mäßig zur EHKT dazu. Ich hole mein Ticket selbst, starte in Mannheim und wenn alles gut geht, kommen wir mit dem selben Zug an.

Grüße,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. September 2014)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Ich mogel mich mal last-minute-mäßig zur EHKT dazu. Ich hole mein Ticket selbst, starte in Mannheim und wenn alles gut geht, kommen wir mit dem selben Zug an.
> 
> Grüße,
> Sven


Abfahrt Mannheim 9:56 S2 Gleis1, einsteigen ganz hinten ,letzter Wagon. Bis später.
Schick dir per PN noch meine Nr.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraft_werk (7. September 2014)

Stand bisher:

Ticket für Thomas und mich..


----------



## kRoNiC (7. September 2014)

Muss leider für heute Absagen, mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute


----------



## steffenbecki (7. September 2014)

hey thomas,

dass spektral meinte ich. sehr cooler preis


----------



## Bonsaibiker (8. September 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hey thomas,
> 
> dass spektral meinte ich. sehr cooler preis


Ja, hab selber auch nochmal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut, steht nun ebenfalls in der engeren Auswahl


----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2014)

ffür den preis. das ist die version, die sich wohl gerade ziemlich verkauft. musst dich beeilen. das is schnell weg.
hat vorne auch 150 mmund net 140 mm


----------



## Steff.R (9. September 2014)

... habe vorhin im Kalender gelesen, dass ihr wieder sonntag fahrt  - sonntag ist aber immer doof für mich, muss auch diesmal leider passen, ihr wisst ja ! (Vielleicht gibt's ja gegen herbst hin wieder ein paar samstag-Termine mehr 

würde aber am samstag ohne euch fahren - vielleicht hat ja jemand lust mitzukommen ....  Steff


----------



## tommybgoode (9. September 2014)

Ging bei mir die letzte Zeit leider nicht anders. Aber im Herbst ist im Wald ja eh die Hölle los. Also werde ich sowieso versuchen da öfter mal auf den Samstag zu gehen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. September 2014)

*
Sonntag 14.09. EHK- Tour
*
Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Gruß Thomas


----------



## LeanderMTB (11. September 2014)

Am Sonntag wäre ich auch Mal wieder dabei 

Grüße 
Leander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze85 (13. September 2014)

Mal schaun wanns klappt bin ich wider dabei. Diesmal mit meinem Fully. Habs gestern geholt 1 Inspektion hats hintersich war eigendlich gar nicht so teuer und mein 29er ist jetzt grad dort hols gleich ab. Dan hab ich meine 2 Bikes wider.


----------



## LeanderMTB (13. September 2014)

Gibt's für morgen Tickets ab speyer!?
Grüße


----------



## Florian.R (13. September 2014)

Hey Leute, wenn alles klappt und noch Platz ist bin ich morgen auch dabei 
Gruß Florian


----------



## Bonsaibiker (13. September 2014)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Gibt's für morgen Tickets ab speyer!?
> Grüße


.....bis jetzt noch nicht, mal sehen was der Abend noch so bringt



Florian.R schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wenn alles klappt und noch Platz ist bin ich morgen auch dabei
> Gruß Florian



...für dich ist immer noch Platz


----------



## freeride-nub (13. September 2014)

Werde auch morgen in Lambrecht dazu stoßen... diesmal hoffentlich pünktlich. 

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, muss leider krankheitsbedingt absagen, tut mir leid ich hoffe es bekommt jeder mit.


----------



## Florian.R (14. September 2014)

Hey Leute, ich biete für alle die nachher in lambrecht stehen eine Tour an. Also alles wie gehabt, nur das mit dem ticket müsstet ihr selber organisieren 
Bis später, Gruß Florian


----------



## Knorze85 (14. September 2014)

Hi,
Leider kann ich konnte ich heut net mit mir gehts grad beschiessen. Und hoff das ich nächste Woche wider dabei bin. Bissel angekränkelt.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. September 2014)

Langsam wird's mal Zeit das Wochenende zu regeln:

Samstag, 20.9. Flowtrail Stromburg

Wer ist dabei?

Von der Uhrzeit wäre ich auch noch flexibel. Wenn es keine anderen Wünsche gibt, würde ich dieses mal
aber eine etwas spätere Abfahrt vorschlagen: 11:00 ab Speyer. Dann ist man kurz nach 12 Uhr in Stromberg.
Geöffnet ist bis 18:00. Das sollte locker reichen, um sich platt zu machen.
Ich persönlich würde dann vielleicht auch noch dort etwas essen gehen. Wer mit will, kann gerne mit, wer nicht
fährt nach Hause.

Ich kann fahren, nehme aber wahrscheinlich zumindest Teile meiner Familie mit, habe also nicht mehr so sehr viel Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (17. September 2014)

Bin raus, bin Freitag in Stromberg und am Wochenende dann in Winterberg


----------



## MrMoe (18. September 2014)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (18. September 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bin raus, bin Freitag in Stromberg und am Wochenende dann in Winterberg


Da bin ich ja schon etwas neidisch. In Winterberg war ich noch nicht. Das wird nächstes Jahr definitiv mal anstehen.



MrMoe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!


Schön. Du kommst dann einfach zu mir?


----------



## MrMoe (18. September 2014)

Ja, kein Problem. Ich müsste ohne Zugverspätung um Punkt 11 vor deiner Haustür stehen.


----------



## kRoNiC (19. September 2014)

War schön heut. Waren komplett alleine  den NoJokes kann ich euch für zwischendurch auch mal empfehlen  Vieles ist fahrbar. 

War nur ziemlich nass alles, also passt auf die Wurzeln auf morgen


----------



## MrMoe (21. September 2014)

Für all die Stromberg-Fans unter uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> War schön heut. Waren komplett alleine  den NoJokes kann ich euch für zwischendurch auch mal empfehlen  Vieles ist fahrbar.
> 
> War nur ziemlich nass alles, also passt auf die Wurzeln auf morgen



Alleine waren wir absolut nicht, aber das verteilt sich ja trotzdem immer ganz gut. Wurzeln waren auch kein Problem. War wieder mal alles sehr fein dort 




MrMoe schrieb:


> Für all die Stromberg-Fans unter uns.
> ...



Ja, war interessant zu sehen. Mit dem Wegdrücken hat er durchaus Recht.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (25. September 2014)

Hi ,Ich würde mich gerne für Sonntag zur EHK Tour anmelden


----------



## nile2 (25. September 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## kRoNiC (25. September 2014)

Jemand lust am langen Wochenende nen Tag nach Stromberg oder Beerfelden zu fahren?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. September 2014)

So, dann wollen wir mal wieder


*Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*

Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt
Tourlänge: ca.30 km und ca.600 hm
Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. Frank
2. Evelin
3. Thomas G.
4. Ich


Gruß Thomas


----------



## nile2 (25. September 2014)

Mindestteilnehmerzahl: 10

...aber was, wenn die Mindestteilnehmerzahl nicht erreicht wird


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. September 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Mindestteilnehmerzahl: 10
> 
> ...aber was, wenn die Mindestteilnehmerzahl nicht erreicht wird



 schon geändert


----------



## karsan (25. September 2014)

So da meine Zeit in Münster morgen abläuft melde ich mich mal für Sonntag direkt an .

@Thomas.... kannst du mir den Track per Mail vorab schicken?? Danke


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. September 2014)

karsan schrieb:


> So da meine Zeit in Münster morgen abläuft melde ich mich mal für Sonntag direkt an .
> 
> @Thomas.... kannst du mir den Track per Mail vorab schicken?? Danke


 ...mach ich

Update:

*Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*

Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt
Tourlänge: ca.30 km und ca.600 hm
Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. Frank
2. Evelin
3. Thomas G.
4. Ich
5. Karsten


Gruß Thomas


----------



## nile2 (25. September 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> schon geändert



jaa, so klingt's doch wieder entspannter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (26. September 2014)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei. Muss mich nur noch entscheiden ob Auto oder Bahn, sehen uns aber spätestens in Lambrecht.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Kelme (26. September 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> jaa, so klingt's doch wieder entspannter ;-)


Mir sind max. Teilnehmerzahlen auch viel lieber als Mindestteilnehmerzahlen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. September 2014)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag auch dabei. Muss mich nur noch entscheiden ob Auto oder Bahn, sehen uns aber spätestens in Lambrecht.
> 
> Gruß,
> Sven


Update:

*Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*

Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt
Tourlänge: ca.30 km und ca.600 hm
Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. Frank
2. Evelin
3. Thomas G.
4. Ich
5. Karsten
6. Sven


Gruß Thomas



Kelme schrieb:


> Mir sind max. Teilnehmerzahlen auch viel lieber als Mindestteilnehmerzahlen


... mir auch


----------



## tommybgoode (26. September 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Jemand lust am langen Wochenende nen Tag nach Stromberg oder Beerfelden zu fahren?


Lust natürlich immer. Mal schauen, vielleicht geht sogar was...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. September 2014)

Update

*Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*

Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt
Tourlänge: ca.30 km und ca.600 hm
Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. Frank
2. Evelin
3. Thomas G.
4. Ich
5. Karsten
6. Sven
7. Tomy

So langsam wird's voll


----------



## otterbiker (26. September 2014)

Ich denke ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. September 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei!



O.k. super 

Update

*Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*

Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt
Tourlänge: ca.30 km und ca.600 hm
Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. Frank
2. Evelin
3. Thomas G.
4. Ich
5. Karsten
6. Sven
7. Tomy
8. Peter


----------



## DoLo280 (26. September 2014)

Bin am Sonntag auch am Start! Gruß Dominik


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. September 2014)

DoLo280 schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag auch am Start! Gruß Dominik





Update

*Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*

Tourstart: 10:45 Bahnhof Lambrecht
Tourende: Bahnhof Neustadt
Tourlänge: ca.30 km und ca.600 hm
Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Treffpunkte/Abfahrt S-Bahn
Speyer NW: 10:00
Limburgerhof : 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. Frank
2. Evelin
3. Thomas G.
4. Ich
5. Karsten
6. Sven
7. Tomy
8. Peter
9. Dominik

So, dann war es nur noch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. September 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update
> 
> *Sonntag 28.09. EHK - Tour*
> 
> ...



Da Frank sich bereit erklärt hat sich um die Tickets zu kümmern, müssten wir nun noch wissen wer alles eins braucht.
Bis jetzt sind berücksichtigt:
Frank, Thomas G., Ich, Tomy.

Wer noch?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## DoLo280 (27. September 2014)

Ein Kollege von mir (Gregor) würde sich morgen auch anschließen, er ist hier allerdings nicht im Forum.

Ich würde in Limburgerhof zusteigen -> Bräuchte noch ein Ticket
Gregor steigt in Schifferstadt zu -> braucht auch noch ein Ticket

Bis Morgen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. September 2014)

O.k dann sind die 10 voll.
Also dann noch 2 Tickets für Dominik und Gregor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommybgoode (27. September 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> O.k dann sind die 10 voll.


Tja, es wird wieder Herbst viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2014)

Es wird Herbst. Traditionell kommen da wieder alle Biker aus ihren Sommerverstecken und wollen in den Wald. Also feiern wir das gebührend mit entsprechenden Angeboten:

Samstag, 4.10. : Stromberg
Mehr muss man eigentlich nicht sagen. Dürfte für dieses Jahr so ziemlich die letzte Gelegenheit werden, da Stromberg ja nur noch bis Ende Oktober auf hat. Wer Stromberg immer noch nicht kennen sollte: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de
Aber nicht von irgendwelchen Motorradhelmen etc. abschrecken lassen. Stromberg ist KEIN Bikepark. Dort kann eigentlich jeder Spaß haben. Ich selbst werde wohl meine beiden Kids mitnehmen. Die sind vier und fünf. Und auch die haben Spaß dort. Ich werde an dem Tag also wohl nicht ganz so viele Runden drehen. Aber man muss ja den Nachwuchs fördern 
Genaue Uhrzeit und Mitfahrgelegenheiten werden dann hier im Forum noch ausgemacht. Aber ich würde mal so gegen 9:00 als Abfahrtszeit vorschlagen.

Samstag, 11.10. : (Familien-) Tour zum Mußbacher Winzer
Wir fahren eine feine Tour im Bereich Weinbiet etc., die in Mußbach beim Winzer (http://www.weinland-meckenheim.de) endet.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in zwei Gruppen fahren werden, so dass es eine Tour im Stil einer Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour
und eine Tour im Stil einer Trail-Tour geben wird.
In Mußbach können dann auch die Partner/Familien/Lebensabschnittsgefährten oder was auch immer dazu kommen.
Da gibt es dann neuen Wein, Käsespieße, Leberknödel etc. zum Abendessen.
*Abfahrt für die radfahrenden Teilnehmer: 13:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
Treffpunkt in Mußbach für alle: 17:00*
Reserviert ist im Innenbereich -damit das auch bei schlechterem Wetter Spaß macht- für 20 Personen.
Also: Unbedingt rechtzeitige Anmeldung mit genauer Personenzahl für abends notwendig!!!
Entweder im Forum oder per EMail.

Samstag, 18.10. : Trail-Tour
Davon gab es in letzter Zeit viel zu wenige! Wohin es genau gehen wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die Rahmendaten sind klar:
Abfahrt: 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
30km/1000Hm. Trails hoch/Trails runter

Ich freu mich auf einen sehr feinen Herbst


----------



## MrMoe (29. September 2014)

In Stromberg war ich heute zwar erst, aber wenn ich am Samstag Zeit habe würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (30. September 2014)

Wenn ich am Samstag nicht in Beerfelden bin würde ich wohl mit nach Stromberg gehen


----------



## Larslampe (30. September 2014)

Moin zusammen, 
ich melde dann mal Karsten und mich für Stromberg an.
Wir haben noch Platz im Auto für Mitfahrer deren Bikes auf oder in anderen PKWs transportiert werden.
Unsere kommen auf den Heckträger. 
Grüße und bis Sa.
Karsten und Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

ich geh wahrscheinlich auch mit nach stromberg. mal schauen ob ich meinen Navhwuchs begeistetn kann. geht irgendjemandes frau mit ?

noch was ? wer hat lust auf nen Nightride. dauert 2 h rum. da es früh dunkel wird ginge das durchaus auch unter der woche. halb 8 rum los in maikammer und dann knapp 2 bis 2,5 h. je nach tour. abfahrt ins klausenthal von der kalmit. sehr cooler trail. bzw je nach lust und laune uber felsenmeer runter und hochberg hoch und von dort runter. da gibts paar schöne stellen


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

rampage 2014 schauen..... geil


----------



## kRoNiC (1. Oktober 2014)

Die lief doch schon am Montag im Live Stream 

Ich bin für Samstag raus, fahren nach Beerfelden


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

uffbase beim stehen bleiben im wald. nicht den helm abnehmen zur zeit. kastanienfeuer von oben. und die tun weh


----------



## LeanderMTB (1. Oktober 2014)

Servus, 

Als wenn irgendwie ein Platz frei wäre, und ihr der Meinung seit dass man die viel besungenen 'Stromberg' überlegen kann, dann würde ich mir das auch sehr gerne mal anschauen...

Grüße leander


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

auf alle falle. macht spass


----------



## Bonsaibiker (1. Oktober 2014)

Und wie das Spaß macht  
Bei mir ist übrigens noch Platz im Auto.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

frag mal tom, den beiden anderen beim letzten mal sicherlich nicht mehr. aua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs.AVI:


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

is klar..... kurve, bremse, hüfte und rum.



gaaaaaaaaaaz einfach


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Oktober 2014)

ja mai warum haits mich da nur immer hin ???????


----------



## NewK (1. Oktober 2014)

Abend!

Wer fährt den nun alles? Ist noch ein Platz für Bike und Biker frei?


----------



## Florian.R (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute, 
ich wäre am Samstag ebenfalls dabei. Wie sieht es denn aus mit Autos und Plätzen?
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte am Samstag noch einen Platz frei. Allerdings fahre ich direkt danach nach Hochspeyer. Also müsste derjenige, der mit mir mitfahren möchte, dann von Hochspeyer nach Hause kommen. Für Leute, die nicht aus Speyer kommen und ein Ticket für den VRN haben, könnte das ja trotzdem interessant sein.


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Oktober 2014)

kurve, bremse , hüfte und blick.


lach geschwitzt wie sau heute morgen im hof. das video is aber nicht schlecht dafür.

geht halt nur auf der schockoseite, also rechts rum.


und da auch nur halb


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Oktober 2014)

werd wahrscheinlich selbst fahren


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Oktober 2014)

falls es den einen oder anderen int. laut der neuen bike kostet das canyon dude cf 9.0 sl  2599 ,-. unter 13 kg die Möhre.  aber der preis is schon heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit. Viel Spaß an die Strombergfahrer!


----------



## LeanderMTB (3. Oktober 2014)

Servus, 

Is morgen jetzt von Speyer oder Umgebung jetzt noch irgendwie n Platz für Rad und Radler frei ?

Grüße Leander


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
am einfachsten wäre wohl Du kommst um 9 bei mir vorbei. Dann nehme ich Dich mit hin. Zurück schauen wir dann mal.
Ansonsten müssten glaube ich alle soweit versorgt sein, oder ist noch jemand ohne Fahrgelegenheit?
Gruß, Tom


----------



## freeride-nub (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi, ich fahre morgen auch mal nach Stromberg und schau mir das an.
Prinzipiell ist bei mir auch noch ein Platz frei, die Frage ist nur ob das betreffende rad in meinen Astra Kombi passt. Mein nicht all zu großes Radl passt einigermaßen.
Wenn es also noch Bedarf gibt und es jemand bei mir probieren will, kann ich noch die Schleife nach Speyer machen. Ansonsten Fahre ich von Mannheim direkt hin.

Gibt es einen Treffpunkt in Stromberg oder warten wir einfach bis wir auf dem Trail zusammen rasseln? 

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich schätze mal, dass die meisten auf dem Parkplatz P3 parken. Der ist für den Flowtrail meiner Meinung nach am besten. Ich werde wohl wegen der Kids einen anderen Parkplatz nehmen. Wir könnten ja mal kurz nach halb elf den Startpunkt des Wild Hog Trail (das ist der eigentliche Flowtrail) als Treffpunkt anvisieren.


----------



## karsan (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen war richtig cool heute und hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Thomas bin auf Bilder und Videos gespannt  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (5. Oktober 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, war ein riesen Spaß!


----------



## Larslampe (6. Oktober 2014)

Auch von mir, der Tag war klasse.
Diesmal sind die Videos auch was geworden ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Oktober 2014)

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand für Samstag:

Bis jetzt sind wir insgesamt 13. Mit allen Nichtfahrern und Kids. Da wäre also noch Platz...

Zur Erinnerung noch mal ganz kurz: Abfahrt in Speyer um 13:00. Dann geht's durch den Wald. Treffen mit allen in NW-Mußbach beim Winzer um 17:00.
Ausführlicher steht das noch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-gruppe-in-speyer.457626/page-119#post-12354113


----------



## Steff.R (8. Oktober 2014)

hi alle zusammen, meine grippezeit ist hoffentlich überstanden, melde mich für sa an - schaffe aber bestimmt nur die kindertour liebe grüße, steff


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann sind wir bei 16 angelangt. Kommt Sandra abends auch?


----------



## Spacenight (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi, ich meld´ mich auch mal an, 1. für die Tour, 2. für Mußbach zum Winzer, mit Frau.

LG
Peter


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2014)

Dann sind wir jetzt bei 18. Ich dachte wir hätten 20 Plätze reserviert. Sind aber 25. Ist also immer noch Platz


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi Tom, besteht auch die Möglichkeit nur die EHK oder Trailtour mitzufahren? Habe Abends leider keine Zeit, würde aber eigentlich gerne mitfahren. 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Oktober 2014)

Wir trinken dann für Dich mit. Das schaffen wir schon


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Oktober 2014)

Das glaube ich gerne 

Von welchem Bahnhof aus müsste ich dann zurück nach Speyer? Mußbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Oktober 2014)

Entweder das. Oder NW-Böbig. Dann musst Du einmal weniger umsteigen.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2014)

Schon mal eine kleine Vorankündigung für die Tour am 18.10.: Ich muss um zwei oder allerallerspätestens halb drei wieder zu Hause sein. Also wird die Tour etwas früher starten. Ich denke da so an 9:04 ab Speyer, würde da aber auch noch mit mir reden lassen.


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Oktober 2014)

nabend. kann mir jemand die adresse vom winzer geben ? ich hätte morgen zwar zeit auf der tour mitzufahren, aber ehrlich gesagt mochte ich bei dem sauwetter mich dann nicht um 5 vollgesaut von oben bis unten ins lokal setzen. kann mir auch nett vorstellen, dass der winzer dann da so erfreut wäre. ich entscheide das morgen früh, ob ich mit dem rad mit komme.

reicht mir von gestern die rennradtour. hab heute 1 h gebraucht um den scheis ackerboden, der auf den radwegen uberall liegt wieder aus dem rad zu entfernen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Oktober 2014)

Das dürfte kein Problem sein, da wir sowieso im Kelterhaus sitzen werden.

Aber trotzdem hier nochmals den Link http://www.weinland-meckenheim.de


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2014)

Und glücklicherweise haben wir im Wald keinen Ackerboden


----------



## Steff.R (11. Oktober 2014)

... komme leider alleine - Sandra muss arbeiten aber egal, ist biken ist doch eh Männersache (war ein Witz!)

da ich aber im grunde doch ein Mädchen bin und mich um meine nassen haare kümmern muss, fahre ich nach der tour nochmal heim, dusche, komme dann zum Winzer ... ich weiss, ihr lacht jetzt alle  ... 

freue mich euch endlich mal wieder zu sehen ....


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Hoor, die Hoor, die Hoor


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Oktober 2014)

moin,

du das ist kein problem. bringen wir nen akkuschneider mit.

ich überlegs mir, aber da es gestern fast standig geregnet hat....... und man schwitzt ja auch so schrecklich..... bääh wildschweingeruch.... da freut sich die ehefrau.......


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Oktober 2014)

mh nach der tour ?? du kennst den zeitplan vom chef ??? )))). immer zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Oktober 2014)

Leute macht euch doch nicht verrückt. Es hat schon einen Grund warum wir nicht zum Lafer gehen nach der Tour, sondern nach Mußbach zum Winzer. Was Trockenes für den evtl. etwas feuchten Bobbes und ein neues Shirt oder so ist ja sicher nicht übertrieben. Ihr könnt ja der eventuell noch kommenden Begleitung sogar ein paar trockene Schuhe mitbringen. Und von mir aus gebe ich noch eine Runde Axe aus. Aber dann ist's auch gut.
Falls es heute wirklich so dramatisch nass im Wald sein sollte (was fast nie der Fall ist), dann fahren wir halt etwas langsamer runter, und gut is... Ich bin sogar bereit eine kurze Pause auf den Hügeln zu machen, um eine Regenhose anzuziehen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. Oktober 2014)

Frage: wer kümmert sich um Tickets ?
Ab Schifferstadt könnte ich.


----------



## Spacenight (11. Oktober 2014)

egal wer die Tickets holt, für mich bitte auch eins, aber nur Oneway, zurück dann mit dem Auto.

LG
Peter


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hole für die ab Speyer.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. Oktober 2014)

welcher Zielbahnhof?


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Oktober 2014)

Hey!

Also ich plage mich im Moment mit den Nebenhöhlen rum, werde deshalb leider nicht mitfahren können.. 
Je nach Allgemeinzustand, komme ich aber später zum Winzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (11. Oktober 2014)

so ich fahr mit,

aber wehe es lacht nachher einer. ich hab namlich wahrscheinlich die sexy schutzbleche am rad... sieht hammer geilmaus. yeahh.

um 1 war das denn am bahnhof ?


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Oktober 2014)

was anderes..... fahren wir mit auto zurück oder zug ?


----------



## Steff.R (11. Oktober 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Leute macht euch doch nicht verrückt.
> 
> ... doch
> für mich erstmal kein ticket - warte am Bahnhof Neustadt, wenn ihr Richtung Lambrecht fahrt ruft mich Thomas an, dann steige ich zu.
> ...


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Oktober 2014)

tom wer bremst verliert. langsam is net


----------



## Spacenight (11. Oktober 2014)

so, ich bin dann um ca. 13:10 in Böhl am BHF, is das korrekt ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. Oktober 2014)

korrekt, in Schifferstadt Abfahrt 13:15


----------



## Steff.R (13. Oktober 2014)

... war mal wieder sehr schön mit euch! DANKE an die Guides und Organisatoren! Bis bald, liebe Grüße, Steff


----------



## nile2 (13. Oktober 2014)

Jaaa,  war sehr nett 
Evelin


----------



## Florian.R (16. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
wie sieht's denn dieses Wochenende aus? Am Wetter sollte es ja nicht scheitern, und nüchtern seid ihr auch wieder, hoffe ich?
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt am Samstag ist Trail Tour.
Achtung: *Abfahrt um 9 Uhr in Speyer Nord-West*, da ich um zwei, spätestens halb drei wieder zu Hause sein muss.
Tour geht dann von Nw nach Nw. Tickets hole ich für alle, die am Bahnhof stehen oder mir vorher Bescheid geben.
Und, ja. Wir sind wieder nüchtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi Tom, am frühen Aufstehen sollte die Tour von mir aus nicht scheitern - eher an meiner Kondition und eurem Tempo.

Wenn die Trailtour also nicht zu heftig wird würde ich gerne mitkommen. Liebe Grüße, Steff


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2014)

Bin noch ein bisschen Rest-erkältet. Also mach Dir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (17. Oktober 2014)

HI Tom Ich bin auch dabei
Gruß Frank


----------



## Steff.R (17. Oktober 2014)

... cool, (also nicht deine rest-erkältung) dann bin ich auch dabei. steige in schifferstadt zu, könntest du ein ticket für mich mitbesorgen?

Bis Morgen !!! freue mich auf euch, steff


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2014)

Klar. Hol ich dir


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Oktober 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Klar. Hol ich dir


Ich glaub da habt ihr mit der Bahn morgen ein Problem  die streikt nähmlich das ganze Wochende

hier http://www.bahn.de/blitz/view/bawue/uebersicht.shtml erfahrt ihr mehr


----------



## Florian.R (17. Oktober 2014)

Also ich wäre dabei morgen. Bin ja aber auch vom Zug unabhängig. Wie ist denn der letzte Stand, findet die Tour statt?


----------



## Steff.R (17. Oktober 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Klar. Hol ich dir


@ Tom: Danke! und wenn kein zug kommt, hätte ich noch einen platz auf dem träger. mach' morgen früh nochmal den Computer an, dann können wir das ja regeln!
@Thomas: lass die Kreditkarte glühen !!!

einen schönen abend! s


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2014)

Da die Lokführer sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, mein Wochenende und das vieler anderer Privatmenschen zu versauen, müssen wir leider etwas umplanen. Zum Glück ist das für den ersten Teil meines Tages noch relativ unkompliziert machbar (und zum Glück hängt bei mir nicht wie bei vielen anderen der komplette Urlaub davon ab):

Bis jetzt sind Frank, Peter, Steffen, Florian und ich dabei.

Peter und Frank kommen bitte um 9 Uhr zu mir. Wir fahren dann mit dem Auto. Ich kann fahren.
Steffen kommt dann selbst nach NW mit dem Auto.
Florian: Viel Glück mit dem Zug !!!

Wir treffen uns dann nicht am Bahnhof in NW, sondern direkt am Wald, nämlich am Parkplatz ganz oben 
in der Straße "Am Nollen" in Neustadt
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Am...2!3m1!1s0x4796461fa52747c1:0x73b406c42ca23574

Wir werden dann um kurz nach halb zehn dort sein.

@Florian.R : Falls Du etwas mehr Zeit brauchst, um zum Nollen zu kommen, gib Bescheid. Das bekommen wir dann schon geregelt.

Und jetzt darf ich überlegen, wie ich den restlichen Tag umplane, da wir da auch noch mit einigen Personen mit dem Zug weg wollten. Danke GDL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (17. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar. Wenn ihr vorbestellt bringe ich Kaffee mit


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2014)

Ah, ich dachte Du kommst aus KL. Naja, dann hast Du es ja nicht sehr weit


----------



## otterbiker (17. Oktober 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ah, ich dachte Du kommst aus KL. Naja, dann hast Du es ja nicht sehr weit


Alles klar, ich werde um 9.00 Uhr bei dir sein!


----------



## Frank-Sohn (17. Oktober 2014)

Ok morgen bei dir


----------



## Steff.R (18. Oktober 2014)

... OK, bis später am nollen!!


----------



## Steff.R (19. Oktober 2014)

... war eine sehr schöne tour gestern mit euch! das frühe aufstehen hat sich gelohnt, richtige männerromantik an der kalmit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. Oktober 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... war eine sehr schöne tour gestern mit euch! das frühe aufstehen hat sich gelohnt, richtige männerromantik an der kalmit!Anhang anzeigen 329736


Wow, und ich war nicht dabei, da wird man ja richtig neidisch


----------



## Steff.R (20. Oktober 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Wow, und ich war nicht dabei, da wird man ja richtig neidisch



... dafür warst du in Koblenz einkaufen - ein bisschen neidisch bin ich auch


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2014)

*Trailtour am Samstag, 25.10. um 10 Uhr*
Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest. Die GDL hat ja angekündigt am Wochenende zu arbeiten. Sollte also keine Probleme geben.

Eigentlicher Tourstart ist dann in Lambrecht, und Ende in NW. Da wir an keiner Hütte vorbei kommen, solltet ihr was zu futtern dabei haben.

Sonntag würde ich gerne noch ein letztes mal dieses Jahr nach Beerfelden. Das ist allerdings noch nicht 100%ig sicher. Vom Wetter sieht es allerdings schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## Steff.R (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi Tom, bin am Samstag dabei - bekomme ich ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt ? Danke! s


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2014)

Aber klar doch


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da die Lokführer sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, mein Wochenende und das vieler anderer Privatmenschen zu versauen, müssen wir leider etwas umplanen.
> 
> Und jetzt darf ich überlegen, wie ich den restlichen Tag umplane, da wir da auch noch mit einigen Personen mit dem Zug weg wollten. Danke GDL !!!



Soso, dies war also deren eigentliches Ziel...! Zwar OT - aber evtl. solltest du deinen "Dank" (zumindest einen Teil davon) besser an die DB AG richten...!?  Vielleicht wird dir (dem Nabel der Welt) so der Wert deren Arbeit (die du offenbar für völlig selbstverständlich hältst...) dann doch bewusst!?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2014)

Da ich Herrn Weselsky nicht persönlich kenne, gehe ich davon aus, dass es bei dem Streik nicht persönlich um mich ging. Ich denke aber das hast auch Du nicht wirklich so verstanden.



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das für den ersten Teil meines Tages noch relativ unkompliziert machbar (und zum Glück hängt bei mir nicht wie bei vielen anderen der komplette Urlaub davon ab):


Hmm, klingt das als würde ich mich für den Nabel der Welt halten? Mein Wochenende war nur ein kleines Beispiel wie sich der Streik auf "normale" Privatmenschen auswirkt. Wohlwissend, dass da andere noch viel, viel härter betroffen waren.

Bevor ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, war ich übrigens auch noch auf der Webseite der GDL, um mich zu informieren. Aber auch dort konnte ich nicht von der Verhältnismäßigkeit des Streiks überzeugt werden.

Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal persönlich an einer Hütte. Dann können wir auch gerne darüber diskutieren. Und auch gerne, ob es angemessen ist mich als jemanden zu bezeichnen, der sich für den Nabel der Welt hält und die Arbeit anderer nicht schätzt.


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Oktober 2014)

<< aber jetzt nicht schon wieder - oder ?? 

(Vorschlag zur Hütte: heute abend L#, da ist kaum ´was los... )


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2014)

Geht leider nicht. Aber keine Sorge. Ich bin ganz entspannt


----------



## otterbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Hi Tom, bin am Samstag dabei - bekomme ich ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt ? Danke! s


Hallo Steffen,

ich bin am Samstag auch wieder dabei, wenn du noch einmal einen Beutel Walnüsse für mich hättest wäre das super !?
Bis dann,

peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hmm, klingt das als würde ich mich für den Nabel der Welt halten? Mein Wochenende war nur ein kleines Beispiel wie sich der Streik auf "normale" Privatmenschen auswirkt. Wohlwissend, dass da andere noch viel, viel härter betroffen waren.



Wie man (polemisch) in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch heraus!   Du hast hier ausdrücklich dein(!) Leid beklagt, wie die böse GDL mit ihrem bösen Streik vorsätzlich(!) dir persönlich dein(!) Wochenende versaut hat. Ichichich... Und nebenbei noch für die "harte" Betroffenheit anderer gesorgt hat... Einen generellen Sinn, dieses Thema mal näher zu erläutern, sehe ich nicht (divide et impera). Wer privatisierte Bahnen will - und was gegen Beamte hat, muss halt auch gelegentlich Streiks inkauf nehmen (auch wenn man den lohnverzichtenden Michels in diesem Land das streiken schon erfolgreich abgewöhnt hat). Es ist eben nicht selbstverständlich, jederzeit von einem Lokfüher zu erwarten, dass er einem durch die Gegend kutscht. Und ihm - wenn er dies mal ein Wochenende nicht tut - unsolidarisch und sarkastisch für ein "versautes Wochenende" zu "danken"! Ich wollte also nur einen ebenso polemischen Gegenpol zu (nicht nur) deiner plumpen Anti-Streikhetze bilden!

Belassen wir es dabei!


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub Tom hat bestimmt nichts gegen Beamte  

Hey Tom, wäre gerne mit nach Beerfelden aber häng hier grad auf Bali rum. Da is nicht viel mit Biken


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2014)

Manche haben's wirklich hart  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Florian.R (22. Oktober 2014)

ach egal

Zurück zum Thema: Ich bin am Samstag wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, aber Sonntag klappt hoffentlich. Leider nicht mit neuem Rad :/
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2014)

Mach den Koblenzern mal Druck  Naja, egal. Schön, dass es Sonntag klappt.

(Den Rest lassen wir jetzt bitte einfach ruhen...)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (23. Oktober 2014)

*EHK-Tour am Sonntag, 26.10.*

Abfahrtszeiten S-Bahn : Speyer NW 10:00, Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
Tourstart NW Hbf: 10:45 Uhr
Tourende NW Hbf
und im Gegensatz zur Trailtour brauchen wir kein Futter mitzuschleppen  
denn wir werden mindestens eine vielleicht sogar zwei Hütten anfahren


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr morgen mit


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2014)

Befe oder tour?


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Oktober 2014)

befe ? tour dachte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2014)

Weißt Du doch eigentlich, dass ich evtl. nach Beerfelden wollte morgen, oder?


----------



## otterbiker (25. Oktober 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *EHK-Tour am Sonntag, 26.10.*
> 
> Abfahrtszeiten S-Bahn : Speyer NW 10:00, Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
> Tourstart NW Hbf: 10:45 Uhr
> ...


Hi Thomas,

ich fahre morgen auch mit, nur wegen der Hütten..! Der Chef hat heute wieder so auf`s Tempo gedrückt


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt doch gar nicht. Und Dir bring ich noch mal Berliner mit ;-)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Oktober 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ich fahre morgen auch mit, nur wegen der Hütten..! Der Chef hat heute wieder so auf`s Tempo gedrückt



Wegen dem Tempo brauchst du dir bei mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen , bis morgen dann


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Oktober 2014)

ach beerfelden. nein geht nicht. sind ab nachmittag eingeladen


----------



## nile2 (25. Oktober 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *EHK-Tour am Sonntag, 26.10.*
> 
> Abfahrtszeiten S-Bahn : Speyer NW 10:00, Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
> Tourstart NW Hbf: 10:45 Uhr
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (25. Oktober 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *EHK-Tour am Sonntag, 26.10.*
> 
> Abfahrtszeiten S-Bahn : Speyer NW 10:00, Schifferstadt 10:16 Uhr
> Tourstart NW Hbf: 10:45 Uhr
> ...



Hallo, ich komme morgen auch mit


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Oktober 2014)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme morgen auch mit


O.k. super dann sind wir bis jetzt zu viert 
Peter, Christian, Du und Ich.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2014)

und Steffen, wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Oktober 2014)

......dann sind wir jetzt fünf 
Peter, Christian, Evelin, Steffen und Ich.


----------



## Steff.R (26. Oktober 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> ......dann sind wir jetzt fünf
> Peter, Christian, Evelin, Steffen und Ich.



... wünsche euch viel spass und kommt gesund runter! mir tun von gestern noch die beine weh

... war aber eine sehr schöne tour mit euch beiden!  liebe grüße, sgeff


----------



## Steff.R (29. Oktober 2014)

Suche Mitfahrer für nächsten SONNTAG - oder gibt's eine Tour ?

Falls nicht - ich wäre zeitlich offen  - wer hat bock?


----------



## otterbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Suche Mitfahrer für nächsten SONNTAG - oder gibt's eine Tour ?
> 
> Falls nicht - ich wäre zeitlich offen  - wer hat bock?


Hallo Steffen,

ich wäre dabei und würde mich freuen wenn sich was ergibt.....

Gruß,

peter


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde am WE nicht fahren, also auch keine Tour anbieten.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Auch ich werde dieses WE keine Tour anbieten. Es gibt erst wieder eine am So. den 09.11.

Ich werd zwar evtl. am WE fahren aber wann, ob Sa. oder So. werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Steff.R (30. Oktober 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei und würde mich freuen wenn sich was ergibt.....
> 
> ... freue mich auch, dass du mich mitnimmst ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar nich tneu auf MTB_news aber war noch nicht hier im Forum...
War schon lange nicht mehr in der Pfalz unterwegs und hätte mal wieder Lust drauf...

Ich würde mich also mal bei einer eurer nächsten Touren anschließen ...


----------



## Florian.R (30. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,
Ich würde am Sonntag auch fahren, mir ware allerdings lieber bissel später, so ab halb zwölf... Wir könnten uns aber auch im Wald treffen wenn ihr ab zehn fahren wollt.
Gruß Florian


----------



## Steff.R (30. Oktober 2014)

Florian.R schrieb:


> so ab halb zwölf...
> ... wir können gerne auch um halb zwölf starten. Bekommen wir das unter einen Hut, Peter?
> 
> Und da ich jetzt schon wieder mit den Cracks unterwegs sein darf - ich fahre wieder hinterher, und ihr sagt an, wo es hingeht?


----------



## otterbiker (30. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, dann machen wir 11.30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Neustadt und treffen dich dort Florian.
Ich komme dann nach Schifferstadt und wir können von dort aus ein Ticket nehmen Steffen.
Gruß, peter


----------



## Steff.R (30. Oktober 2014)

... so wird's gemacht!


----------



## Florian.R (30. Oktober 2014)

alles klar


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Oktober 2014)

so uffgebassd,

isch meld a mol mich un mai fra a vor de 9.11 und den sechzähnde... 

muuhhaha ich fahr dann mit ihr mit falls gruppe voll sein sollte. das gezeders abends sei mir schon gewiss. 

;-)

ansonsten 29.11 geht klar. den rest mach spontan


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2014)

(Den Nur-Im-Forum-Lesern ist das ja noch gar nicht bekannt. Und die fragen sich zu Recht welche Termine Steffen da meint. Also noch mal meine Mail, die ich rumgeschickt habe)

Hallo allerseits,

es wird mal wieder Zeit euch ein wenig aufs Radeln in nächster Zeit einzustimmen 

So langsam wird es Winter, aber bekanntlich geht ja die Mountainbike-Saison 2014 bis zum 31.12.
Wir fahren also natürlich wie gehabt fleißig weiter Rad. Allerdings werden die Termine
teilweise etwas kurzfristiger angesetzt und es wird nicht unbedingt an jedem Wochenende gefahren.
Schaut also immer mal wieder auf die Homepage unter http://biker-club-speyer.de
sowie ins Forum unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457626&page=999

*Die nächsten konkreten Termine sind:*

8.11. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Trailtour
9.11. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour

14.11. um 20:00 im Domhof Speyer: Treffen ohne Räder. Einfach nur zum Quatschen
und gemütlich da sitzen.

16.11. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Trailtour
16.11. um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour

29.11. um 16:00 ab Speyer Nordwest: Trailtour und EHKT als Nightride
mit Abschluss im Backblech in NW.
Lampen können in begrenzter Zahl zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

*Außerdem gibt es schon einige langfristige Termine, die ihr euch in euren Kalender eintragen solltet:*

Voraussichtlich im April: Techniktraining in Dahn
Ist angedacht und in Planung. Ist aber noch zu unkonkret, um hier Details zu schreiben.

9. Mai 2015 ist Gäsbock
Hat zwar mit dem Biker Club an sich nichts zu tun. Aber da werden wir sicher
wieder mit einigen Leuten sein. Rechtzeitig anmelden nicht vergessen!!! Ich schätze mal, dass das
Zeitfenster für die Anmeldung 3 Minuten offen ist  Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird.
Wann die genaue Anmeldung ist, ist noch nicht bekannt.
Infos gibt's wahrscheinlich bald hier: http://www.gäsbockbiker.de

30. Mai 2015: Familientour
Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir ja eine Tour gemacht, bei der im Anschluss die Familien
zum geselligen Teil dazu kamen. Das war ein schönes Event, also wird das wiederholt.
Der Ort etc. steht noch nicht fest. Aber wir werden wieder gegen Mittag mit der
Tour starten und am Nachmittag dann alle aufeinandertreffen.

20. Juni 2015: Singletrail Technikparcours Hochspeyer
Kleine Tour zum Technikparcours Hochspeyer. Dort werden Spitzkehren etc.
geübt. Und dann geht's auf einer kleinen Tour wieder zurück.
Infos: http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php?id=singletrail_parcours_hochspeyer

4. Juli 2015: From Dusk Till Dawn
Wir fahren abends los und kommen morgens an. Event für die positiv bekloppten unter uns 
Details sind noch nicht entschieden. Aber die Strecke könnte z.B. von KL nach NW gehen
mit ca. 1600Hm und ca. 65km.

24.Juli bis 29.Juli: Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm:
Wir waren dieses Jahr schon mal mit ein paar Leuten dort. Und 2015 wird das wiederholt, weil es
so fein war  Zimmer sind gebucht. Man kann sich ab sofort bei mir auch anmelden dafür.
Preis je nach Zimmer knapp 200€ pro Person für 5 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück und Jokercard, die
uns die Nutzung der Lifte ermöglicht. Infos z.B. hier: http://www.bike-circus.at
Wohnen werden wir hier: https://www.booking.com/hotel/at/riedlsperger.de.html

26. September: Familientour
Ähnlich wie schon im Mai. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt gibt es dann auch wieder Neuen Wein.

So, ich denke das reicht für's erste ...

Bis bald,
Gruß, Tom


----------



## freeride-nub (1. November 2014)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann machen wir 11.30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Neustadt und treffen dich dort Florian.
> Ich komme dann nach Schifferstadt und wir können von dort aus ein Ticket nehmen Steffen.
> Gruß, peter


Hi,
hättet ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei? Würde mich gerne morgen in NW anschließen.

Grüße,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (1. November 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> so uffgebassd,
> 
> isch meld a mol mich un mai fra a vor de 9.11 und den sechzähnde...
> 
> ...



wieso Gezedere
ich fahre auch mit, an beiden Terminen, 9. + 16. November 
bis bald im Wald
Evelin


----------



## Florian.R (2. November 2014)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Hi,
> hättet ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei? Würde mich gerne morgen in NW anschließen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Sven


Hey Sven,
sorry, habs erst jetzt gesehen. Komm dann einfach morgen um halb zwölf an den Hbf Neustadt.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Steff.R (3. November 2014)

DANKE Tom fürs Kümmern, die Organisation und die Ideen!!

Melde mich für den 8.11. an (außer ihr wollt es richtig tempo- und höhenmetermäßig krachen lassen)

14.11. bin ich auch dabei. Die Planungen für 2015 (Techniktraining, Urlaub) liegen auf dem Tisch und müssen noch abgesegnet werden.

So Long, an alle eine gechillte Woche und bis die Tage!!

Steff


----------



## steffenbecki (3. November 2014)

wer bremst verliert


----------



## Florian.R (3. November 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> wer bremst verliert


gilt das jetzt fürs Fahren oder das Kaufen von Rädern?


----------



## steffenbecki (3. November 2014)

fürs fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2014)

.


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. November 2014)

Mir juckt es schon wieder in den Fingern...!  Warum geht dir nur die "GDL auf die Nuss" und nicht die DB...?! Weil die Blöd-Zeitung und Co. dass so suggerieren?



> ich kann auch nicht streiken....


 
Und warum? Und weil du etwas nicht "darfst", "willst" oder "kannst", sollen es andere auch nicht dürfen?  Und (zahnlose) Einheitsgewerkschaften gab es schon, u. a. in der DDR...



> um was gehts denn jetzt eigentlich noch?


 
...es stünde dir z. B. ja frei, dich da vorurteilsfrei drüber zu informieren...! Woran du aber ja grds. kein wirkliches Interesse zu haben scheinst, hauptsache DEIN Zug fährt! Lieber mal wieder groß Rumheulen, dass einem diese persönlichen Lakaien = bösen Lokführer am Wochenende mal nicht wie üblich zum Biken in den Wald fahren!  "Solidarität" im Michelschlland anno 2014...


----------



## tommybgoode (5. November 2014)

Ach nöö, bitte nicht. Jeder darf ja seine Meinung haben und äußern. Aber eine Diskussion an dieser Stelle ist der falsche Ort. Da wir eben oft mit dem Zug zum Radeln fahren, nerven uns Dinge wie monatelange Umbauarbeiten mit sehr eingeschränktem Fahrplan, Streiks etc. eben. Ich glaube wir sind auch unbelehrbar. Manche von uns leiden schon an Altersstarrsinn, Alzheimer etc. Bringt also eine Diskussion nix.

Für alle, die darüber diskutieren wollen: http://bit.ly/1x7pjRA


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2014)

.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2014)

so gut ist.

was ist mit sonntag und der tour. müssten wir ja mit dem auto anreisen. wer fahrt denn dann mit ?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. November 2014)

Also ich fahre am Samstag. Samstag ist Trailtour, Sonntag ist EHKT.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Also ich fahre am Samstag. Samstag ist Trailtour, Sonntag ist EHKT.




ja weis ich. samstag kann ich aber nicht und wollte sonntags meine frau mit nehmen. kann sie mit evelin fahren. 
 muss nur wissen ob von speyer aus noch jemand mitfährt. wenn nicht mach eigenes prpgramm mit frau.


----------



## tommybgoode (5. November 2014)

Ach ja, stimmt ja. Hattest Du schon geschrieben. Tja, Alzheimer ;-)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (5. November 2014)

Die EHK Tour findet natürlich statt, ich schreib später noch ganaueres


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonsaibiker (5. November 2014)

Also wie gesagt 

*EHK-Tour am Sonntag den 09.11.*
Die Tour wird von NW ausgehend über das Kaltenbrunnertal zur Hellerhütte und anschließend zur Totenkopfhütte gehen.
Hier ist dann eine Einkehr geplant. Zurück geht es dann entweder über Hüttenhohl und Kaltenbrunnertal nach NW oder über Hahnenschritt Hohe Loog nach NW.
Da wir ja bekanntlich nicht mit der S-Bahn anreisen können, treffen wir uns in NW auf dem Festplatz, wo ja genügend Parkplätze zur Verfügung stehen.
Tourstart ist um 10:45 Uhr

Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (5. November 2014)

Servus 

Ich würde am Sonntag evtl. Mitfahren, kann aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen ob ich es schaffe... Näheres klärt sich im Lauf der Tage 

Grüse!


----------



## kRoNiC (5. November 2014)

Wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe nach Neustadt zu kommen bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## Spacenight (5. November 2014)

Ich komm` wahrscheinlich auch mit 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Knorze85 (5. November 2014)

Bin vl am Sonntag dabei wann ich wider fit bin. Jucken tuts schon in den fingern.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. November 2014)

Da morgen ja keine Züge fahren, oder zumindest nicht zuverlässig und sehr abgespeckt, müssen wir mal wieder mit dem Auto ran.
Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns wieder am Parkplatz am Nollen in NW, und zwar um 10:30.

Bis jetzt sind ja auch nur ich, SteffenR und André mit dabei. Wer will kann um 10:00 zu mir kommen. Ansonsten eben am Nollen in NW.

Google-Link zur Anfahrt noch mal: https://goo.gl/maps/1vbJD


----------



## Steff.R (7. November 2014)

... dann bis morgen am nollen - ich habe noch platz auf meinem träger für ein rad - falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte!

liebe grüße, Steff


----------



## steffenbecki (7. November 2014)

.


----------



## freeride-nub (7. November 2014)

Meld mich für Sonntag an. 

Gruß, Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (7. November 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> so gut ist.





steffenbecki schrieb:


> wo is unser freund von der gdl ?



dann lass es doch auch mal gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (7. November 2014)

.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. November 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> wo is unser freund von der gdl ?



Hier!  Wobei - ich bin nicht in der GDL... schätze mal, genauso wenig wie du im Management der DB arbeitest...? 

Vielleicht einfach mal den nächsten Hbf besuchen - und mal mit den Leuten dort schwätzen!? Kennst du überhaupt einen Lokführer? Also mal nicht immer nur in den Zug ein- und wieder aussteigen - und die Arbeit des "Typens da vorne" im Kabuff für selbstverständlich halten. Das sind einfach nur Menschen, die ihre (grundgesetzlich garantierten - und gerade gerichtlich bestätigten) Rechte wahrnehmen...! 

Schönen Sonntag...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das sind einfach nur Menschen, die ihre (grundgesetzlich garantierten - und gerade gerichtlich bestätigten) Rechte wahrnehmen...!
> 
> Schönen Sonntag...


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


>



 Warum so unentspannt...!?  Peace!


----------



## Steff.R (7. November 2014)

... komme mir vor wie im falschen Film, oder soll ich besser schreiben ... wie im falschen Zug!

Jedenfalls ist das hier ein MOUNTAINBIKE-FORUM, speziell diese Gruppe wurde ins Leben gerufen, um TERMINE für's BIKEN auszumachen.

Und auf die ganze andere Scheiße mit GDL, Lokführer, DB, entspannt oder unentspannt habe ich hier keinen Bock. Es NERVT einfach!!!!


----------



## steffenbecki (8. November 2014)

wie siehts morgen aus ?

s-bahn sollte ja wieder fahren. daher bevorzuge ich diese.


 bleibt das denn bei 10:45 h am festplatz in nw ? wetter is ja sehr gut.

p.s.:

ich bin am 20 in koblenz. u.a. bei canyon. braucht jemand was, hat einer was eingeschickt, oder soll ich was mitnehmen. wenn ja würde sich ja anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (8. November 2014)

Laut DB Liveauskunft fahren die S-Bahnen morgen wieder normal.
d.h. Abfahrt Speyer NW 10:00, Schifferstadt 10:16

Daher ist der Treffpunkt dann am Hbf NW.
Abfahrt von dort 10:45

Ich werde die Liveauskunft im Auge behalten und Änderungen hier bekanntgeben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (8. November 2014)

hab ich so auch gehört,

alla dann gut. ist einfacher als alles ins auto zu laden.

noch eines.... ich hab heute nachtdienst. sollte ich viel zu tun haben werde ich mittags mit meiner frau fahren und morgens schlafen. ich meld mich morgen früh dann und sag euch wie es aus sieht.

einen angenehmen samstag abend


----------



## steffenbecki (9. November 2014)

gumo,

so fahren mit. bin zwar hundemüde aber wird gehen. meine frau hat allerdings den schnupfen. ich würde vorschlagen ich fahr mit ihr auser konkurenz..... da ich nicht weis, ob wir zwischendrin abbiegen. dann müsst ihr auch nicht warten ;-)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. November 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> gumo,
> 
> so fahren mit. bin zwar hundemüde aber wird gehen. meine frau hat allerdings den schnupfen. ich würde vorschlagen ich fahr mit ihr auser konkurenz..... da ich nicht weis, ob wir zwischendrin abbiegen. dann müsst ihr auch nicht warten ;-)


Kein Problem gibt's halt eine gemütliche Runde heute.
Braucht irgendjemand Tickets ab Schifferstadt? Bitte bis 9:30 melden


----------



## kRoNiC (9. November 2014)

Bin leider krankheitbedingt heute raus


----------



## Bonsaibiker (14. November 2014)

zur Erinnerung

*EHK-Tour am Sonntag den 16.11.*
Abfahrt S-Bahnen:
Speyer NW 10:00
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart 10:45 Uhr NW Hbf

Gruß und bis heute Abend
Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (15. November 2014)

Und parallel dazu findet natürlich auch die Trailtour statt!
Wir fahren auch um 10:00 in Speyer los. In NW starten wir dann um 10:30
zu de Schobbekigga uffm Eckkopp


----------



## NewK (15. November 2014)

Treffpunkt in NW auch am HBF?


----------



## tommybgoode (15. November 2014)

Genau


----------



## steffenbecki (16. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (16. November 2014)

morgen,

hoffentlich kommt die meldung nicht 2 x jetzt. bei dem wetter fahrt zumindest meine frau nicht mit heute. ich bin da auch nicht so ambitioniert, daher erstmal die frage: wer fährt denn überhaupt ? da alle wege mit laub voll sind wirds ne rutschige sache


----------



## Bonsaibiker (16. November 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *EHK-Tour am Sonntag den 16.11. = abgesagt*


Ebenfalls guten Morgen,

nachdem sich die"Anmeldungen" für die EHK Tour in Grenzen hält, das Wetter auch nicht wirklich heute besser wird und die Wegebeschaffenheit, so wie Steffen anmerkt, auch nicht gerade die beste sein dürfte,
sage ich die EHK Tour damit für Heute ab.

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen gemütlichen Sonntag, am besten heute auf der Couch

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (16. November 2014)

Regensachen sind gepackt. Ich bin nachher am Bahnhof und bin gespannt, ob mich noch jemand begleitet. Endlich fatbike Wetter  

Trailtour findet also statt.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. November 2014)

16 kw kommts


----------



## steffenbecki (16. November 2014)

sonst noch jemand ? ansonsten gehe ich mittags laufen


----------



## Florian.R (16. November 2014)

Ne, also ich bin leider auch raus... Hoffe mal nächste Woche wieder. Gruß Florian


----------



## Bonsaibiker (16. November 2014)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> 16 kw kommts


wie, nä, saach bloos du hoscht der des in Koblenz beschtellt


----------



## steffenbecki (16. November 2014)

entgegen meiner ereartung war das doch ne feine tour heute. hab mich achön auf den arsch gelegt ;-))))).

dann freu ich mich mal auf die 16 kw 2015. dann gibts namlich was feines zum trail fahren. wird bestimmt gut.

p.s. florian ich krieg mein rad noch vor dir


----------



## Steff.R (16. November 2014)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hoffe mal nächste Woche wieder.



... dann muss ich ja nicht ganz soo traurig sein, dass ich heute nicht angemeldet war ...
habt ihr schon einen plan für die nächsten beiden Wochen - würde kommenden Samstag gerne fahren, könnte aber erst gegen 12... 
(vielleicht klappts ja ....)

einen guten start in die Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (20. November 2014)

... also gut, kann den ganzen Samstag - will jemand am SAMSTAG mit mir biken?


----------



## steffenbecki (20. November 2014)

würde ich gerne, muss aber arbeiten


----------



## tommybgoode (20. November 2014)

Kann leider auch nicht.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. November 2014)

Ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Knorze85 (20. November 2014)

Muss auch schaffe geht leider nicht bei mir erst zwische de feiertage wider


----------



## steffenbecki (20. November 2014)

im dezember ? ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (21. November 2014)

OK ok ok... ! habe meinen Samstag dann auch umgeplant und lasse es auch mit dem biken! 

vielleicht nächste woche.... liebe grüße, steff


----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2014)

Noch mal zur Klarstellung und für Kurzentschlossene:

Samstag, 27.11. um 16:00 ab Speyer Nordwest
Trailtour und EHK-Tour um NW.
Lampen habe ich diverse dabei.
Bis jetzt sind wir 8 Leute verteilt auf die beiden Gruppen.
Ein bis zwei Plätze hätten wir evtl. noch frei.
Abschluss ist dann im Backblech in NW.

Tickets hole ich für alle, die in Speyer stehen.
Außerdem für Werner, noch jemand?


----------



## freeride-nub (28. November 2014)

Wunderbar, freu mich schon!
Das heißt Start ist etwa 16:45 Uhr am Bhf NW?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## nile2 (29. November 2014)

Sei pünktlich, Sven, sonst müssen wir dich wieder unterwegs einsammeln;-)

Bis später
Evelin


----------



## Steff.R (30. November 2014)

... der gäsbock ist angemeldet ... !


----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2014)

Bin wieder stolz auf euch. Nächstes Jahr geht ohne Glasfaser-Standleitung wohl nichts mehr befürchte ich. Krass was da abgeht.


----------



## Florian.R (30. November 2014)

hat net gereicht... :/ ungefähr 30 sec zu spät


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. November 2014)

Denk ich auch, 0:02 angemeldet und 0:10 die erste Runde ist ausgebucht


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. November 2014)

Florian.R schrieb:


> hat net gereicht... :/ ungefähr 30 sec zu spät


... na ja hast ja noch eine 2.Chance ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2014)

Florian. Du weißt ja dann was Du am 7.12. um 10:00 zu tun hast.
Und bis dahin: Verklag den Taxifahrer. Der war zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (30. November 2014)

daran lags tatsächlich, war um 0:02 hier oben... Ich kam sogar noch auf das Formular, aber konnte keinen Wettbewerb mehr wählen


----------



## Spacenight (30. November 2014)

Hi,
der Bock rockt ! Angemeldet und bezahlt


----------



## freeride-nub (30. November 2014)

Puh, Punktlandung, hätte es keine Sekunde früher geschafft.
Angemeldet, kurz aufs Klo, zurück, Liste voll. Na ich bin ja gespannt!

P.S.: war sehr cool heute das Radeln im finschtern Wald und das Flammkuchen essen.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. November 2014)

tja war nix. wird am 02. auch net besser


----------



## tommybgoode (30. November 2014)

Warum nicht? Du darfst da nicht das Tablet nehmen. Damit tippt man zu langsam. Außerdem am besten einen 10-Finger-Schreibkurs machen. Das sind alles Grundlagen für die Gäsbock-Anmeldung


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Dezember 2014)

hat jemand lust auf nen alpencross ?

schaut mal bei alpencross.ch

die insbruck dolomiten tour klingt gut.

evtl 2016.

dieses jahr wirds eher nix bei mir


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Dezember 2014)

hab grad bissl gelesen. 2016 werde ich 40. da denke sollte ich etwas besonderes machen. bin gerade auf die seite von trailexperience gestossen. nicht so billig aber echt geile touren. 

hat jemanf grundsatzlich interesse ? andre ?

könnt ja mal lesen die touren.


----------



## Gebhardan (1. Dezember 2014)

Klar hab ich Interesse!
Kommt nur auf den Termin an...Geld spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Gebhardan (1. Dezember 2014)

... würde mir aber prinzipiell eine Tour mit deutlich höherem Level aussuchen!
Soll ja nicht nur schön sein, sondern auch ein bisschen Spaß machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (1. Dezember 2014)

booaaahhh ;-))))

geh mal aufs private forum. da weiter


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Dezember 2014)

deutlich hoheres level )))))))))


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Dezember 2014)

geklappt ;-))))))


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. Dezember 2014)

schon gesehen


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Dezember 2014)

brauch ich nur noch de bankverbindung ;-)


----------



## NewK (7. Dezember 2014)

Bankverbindung:
Gäsbockbiker
IBAN: DE06547900000001281747
BIC: GENODE61SPE

Verwendungszweck: Marathon 2015 und Name, Vorname


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (7. Dezember 2014)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> schon gesehen


Ich bin auch dabei, was ein Stress! Ich musste drei Mal meine Daten eingeben, da hat es für den Vereinsnamen nicht mehr gelangt!


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie schien da bei der Anmeldung technisch ein bisschen was schief zu laufen. Du warst wohl nicht der einzige. Florian ist auch nicht auf der Liste, obwohl die Anmeldung eigentlich erfolgreich durch war ...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. Dezember 2014)

Genau, und manche tauchen auf der Anmeldeliste doppelt auf


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Dezember 2014)

gibt fatbike time ))).

server abgekackt kurzzeitig


----------



## Gebhardan (20. Dezember 2014)

Hin und wieder hört es zwischendurch ja mal auf zu regnen - in dieser Zeit bietet es sich an, etwas Rad zu fahren!
Irgendwas geplant für die romatischen Tage zwischen den Jahren...z.B morgen?
Wen ich nicht mehr sehe, dem wünsche ich jetzt schon mal ein frohes Fest! Aber vielleicht wäre ja auch ein kleines Treffen auf dem Weihnachts-/Neujahrsmarkt ganz nett...


----------



## Steff.R (20. Dezember 2014)

... wird nichts mehr bei mir vor weihnachten - vielleicht aber kurzfristig "zwischen den jahren". Jedenfalls Dir und

dem Rest der truppe frohe weihnachten!!  wer noch die passende Weihnachtsplatte braucht: "Santa mental" von Steve Lukather!


----------



## Florian.R (20. Dezember 2014)

Hey, 
also ich denke ich werde auch zwischen den Jahren fahren, aber keine Ahnung wann... Denke mal frühestens Mittwoch, vorher reicht zeitlich nicht.
Gruß Florian

Ach ja, ich werde mir deinen Musiktipp mal angucken, Steffen


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Dezember 2014)

moin, ich komme momentan nicht zum fahren, aber jemand am 24 morgens lust ? oder aber am 26 ? nächstes we will ich fahren, samstags. sonst verlern ich es noch 

jemand am dienstag zeit ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Dezember 2014)

Ebenfalls Moin,
bei mir geht's am 23, am 24. bis ca.14:00, am 27., 28., 29., 30., und am 31. bis 14:00

ich glaub Dienstag wäre wettertechnisch ein guter Tag. Mal sehen ob ich das überhaupt noch kann , mit Stützrädern vielleicht


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Dezember 2014)

ok 24 bis 14:00 is gut.

um der tradition ihre berechtigung zu verleihen. neujahrstour am 01.01. abends ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (21. Dezember 2014)

wer hat lust am 01.01 ?

dienstag muss ich wegen max schauen. sind ja ferien. notfalls gebe ich ne h vollgas auf dem speedmaxx. andre wie siehts damit aus ?



24 ist ok bis 14:00 uhr. zeig ich euch den hochberg...sehr schöne abfahrt.

01.01. nightride zum jahresanfang ?


----------



## Gebhardan (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja, schön wär´s 
24. u. 25. geht leider gar nix.
26. sowie 28.-31. jeweils morgens/vormittags sieht gut aus!
27. wird sich vermutlich nicht lohnen - aber vielleicht klappt morgen doch ne Stunde Vollgas? --> whatsapp
Gestern bin ich mal ne Runde durch den Auwald geradelt...war sehr schön...schön matschig


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Dezember 2014)

morgen ? wetter soll ja gut werden


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. Dezember 2014)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde
ich kann heute leider doch nicht

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## kRoNiC (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche euch auch allen eine frohe Weihnacht und ein paar ruhige Tage


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir natürlich allen noch ein schönes Fest und schon mal einen guten Rutsch.

Zum Thema Radeln: Am 1.1. abends bin ich dabei.

Außerdem fahren wir am 3.1. zum Trail in Richtung PS, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf 
Und abends geht es dann noch zum Wolf nach Edesheim.
Aber da schreibe ich noch eine Email. Wer hier aus dem Forum mit will oder mehr wissen möchte -> PN

Dieses Jahr werde ich es nicht mehr auf's Rad schaffen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## roeb (25. Dezember 2014)

Hoi Tommy,

1.1.15 ist wieder um Neustadt rum? Wäre zu 80% dabei (würde mich aber nochmal melden). Diesmal auf dicken Reifen. Also bitte den Schnee bestellen 

Gruss
Robert


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2015)

Erst mal: allen ein trailreiches und auch sonst gutes 2015 !!!

Ich würde heute Abend eine Runde fahren, wenn jemand dabei ist. Wie schaut's aus? Ohne Stress z.b. Einmal Kalmit hoch und wieder runter oder so...


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Januar 2015)

ich würde mitfahren. anreise mit dem zug, kostet ja nix. muss ich nur schauen wann der letzte heute ruckzu fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2015)

19:04 ab Speyer Nordwest hin, zurück ab NW HBf um 22:10 ?

Dann hätten wir 2,5 Stunden Zeit in NW. Reicht für eine gemütliche Runde auf die Kalmit.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Januar 2015)

ja hab grad geschaut.... ware ok. um 22:30 fahrt dann auch noch einer. dann um 19:04 am s-bahnhof


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2015)

Gut, dann 19:04 in Speyer Nordwest.
@roeb : Falls Du mit willst, wäre das dann ca. 19:30 am HBf in NW.
Ich kenn Dein Dickie-Rad noch gar nicht. Schnee wäre ja da


----------



## otterbiker (1. Januar 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gut, dann 19:04 in Speyer Nordwest.
> @roeb : Falls Du mit willst, wäre das dann ca. 19:30 am HBf in NW.
> Ich kenn Dein Dickie-Rad noch gar nicht. Schnee wäre ja da


Happy New Year!
Ich fahre auch mit und bräuchte noch ein Ticket.
Bis später!


----------



## otterbiker (1. Januar 2015)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Happy New Year!
> Ich fahre auch mit und bräuchte noch ein Ticket.
> Bis später!


Ich vergaß...und eine Beleuchtung!


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2015)

Bringe ich mit. Hätte gedacht, dass Du bei dem Wetter noch Ski fahren bist. Aber darfst natürlich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (1. Januar 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gut, dann 19:04 in Speyer Nordwest.
> @roeb : Falls Du mit willst, wäre das dann ca. 19:30 am HBf in NW.
> Ich kenn Dein Dickie-Rad noch gar nicht. Schnee wäre ja da



Ich schau mal was geht. Trettlager spinnt gerade ein wenig. Wenn ich 19.30 nicht da bin, fahrt ohne mich.

Gruss
Robert


----------



## LeanderMTB (23. Januar 2015)

Servus hei 
War jetzt lange nicht mehr hier, aber ich hab am Montag frei und wuerde gerne nachmittags ne runde durch den Wald duesen, vielleicht hat ija jemand zeit und Lust?!?
Liebe grüße
Leander


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Januar 2015)

War generell sehr ruhig hier diesen Winter. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass ich recht viel laufen war und noch bin. Aber ab Anfang/Mitte März ist's damit vorbei und dann wird wieder richtig Rad gefahren.
Bis dahin will ich natürlich auch mal ab und zu auf's Rad. Allerdings wird das nicht so oft werden.
Jetzt am Montag geht leider auch nicht. Allerdings nicht wegen der Lauferei, sondern wegen der Arbeiterei 

Samstag, der 7.2. wäre wahrscheinlich eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## SaschaT (24. Januar 2015)

@Tommy wo ist denn dein laufrevier ?  Richtung böhl?  

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Januar 2015)

Normalerweise direkt in oder um Speyer, genauer Speyer-West.


----------



## SaschaT (24. Januar 2015)

Also eher Straße? bin meistens Richtung Binsfeld unterwegs 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Januar 2015)

Unterschiedlich. Die längeren Läufe mache ich normalerweise abends, wenn die Kids schlafen. Und das ist dann in Speyer auf der Straße. Die kürzeren eher zwischendurch und im Wald Richtung Dudenhofen.


----------



## SaschaT (24. Januar 2015)

Hat ja den übungsplatz in Wald vor der Haustür 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Januar 2015)

nix los hier zur zeit ))


----------



## Florian.R (25. Januar 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Servus hei
> War jetzt lange nicht mehr hier, aber ich hab am Montag frei und wuerde gerne nachmittags ne runde durch den Wald duesen, vielleicht hat ija jemand zeit und Lust?!?
> Liebe grüße
> Leander


Ne, leider nicht.

Wie siehts denn nächstes Wochenende aus? Nicht dass hier bald "Couch-Gruppe in Speyer" heißt... 
Oder noch schlimmer: Couch-und-Lauf-Gruppe... 

Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. Januar 2015)

muss ich arbeiten


----------



## LeanderMTB (4. Februar 2015)

Hat am Samstag vormittag jemand Lust ne runde durch den Wald zu drehen, ich kann noch nicht 100%ig sagen ob ich es schaffe aber ich hab auf jeden Fall Bock
Grüße
Leander


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2015)

wer fährt denn ne runde am we ????? sonst verlernen wird das alle noch


----------



## Bonsaibiker (4. Februar 2015)

Würde gerne, zur Zeit allerdings nicht möglich und es wird noch ne Zeit dauern bis ich wieder auf's Rad kann

Zumindest kann ich die nächste Woche mein neues Bike in Koblenz abholen 

Bis dann im Wald

Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2015)

schon 





Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Würde gerne, zur Zeit allerdings nicht möglich und es wird noch ne Zeit dauern bis ich wieder auf's Rad kann
> 
> Zumindest kann ich die nächste Woche mein neues Bike in Koblenz abholen
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (4. Februar 2015)

Was heißt da jetzt schon, Termin war 7KW, ich hatte sogar schon einen Termin am Freitag, den ich allerdings wieder absagen musste. Die Abeiten dort zur Zeit glaub ich im Akkord


----------



## MrMoe (5. Februar 2015)

Hey Leander, ich hätte am Samstag Zeit und Bock und wäre dabei.


----------



## Florian.R (5. Februar 2015)

Hey, 

ich hätte auch Lust und Zeit! Kanns aber leider noch nicht definitiv sagen.
Zeit und Ort?

Gruß Florian


----------



## LeanderMTB (5. Februar 2015)

Ija optimal, sind wir ija schonmal 2,  + - 1  

Wegen Tour/Ort und Zeit kennt ihr euch wahrscheinlich besser aus, von daher überlass ich das euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (5. Februar 2015)

So um 10:00 herum in Neustadt? Oder nicht so "früh".


----------



## Florian.R (5. Februar 2015)

10 klingt gut für mich. Am Bahnhof in Neustadt?


----------



## NewK (6. Februar 2015)

Moin,
wie viele km habt ihr denn so angedacht fahren zu wollen?
10 Uhr? Voll früh ey


----------



## MrMoe (6. Februar 2015)

Ja Bahnhof klingt sinnvoll. Florian kennt sich doch am besten aus, vielleicht hat der schon einen Plan, ansonsten können wir auch morgen spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Florian.R (6. Februar 2015)

Alles klar. Ich muss aber mal gucken wie fit ich bin, bin bissel erkältet... km und hm würde ich sagen wie immer, oder bis es kalt wird...


----------



## LeanderMTB (6. Februar 2015)

So ich hoff ich schaff es, wenn ich um 10 am B-hof stehe freu ich mich, wenn nicht wünsche ich euch jetzt schonmal viel Spaß...
Ich werde voraussichtlich aber mit dem Auto kommen, wisst ihr ob man da gut parken kann?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (6. Februar 2015)

Ich denke du parkst am besten in der waldstraße, das ist nah am Bahnhof und kostenlos


----------



## MrMoe (6. Februar 2015)

Cool, dann bis morgen!


----------



## Florian.R (7. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start. Weiß noch nicht genau wie lange ich durchhalte, aber bei dem Wetter muss man ja fahren 
Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Februar 2015)

moin moin, ich fahre nachher um 13 h ab speyer. weinbiet hoch und runter..... kurze tour also. wer mit will kann mit fahren ab speyer


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Februar 2015)

noch was wer den neuen bell super 2 r sucht schaut mal bei futurmshop. lieferbar zwar erst ende märz, dafür aber auch nur 140 ,- €


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2015)

noch ein tipp..... wer hier ein cube stereo fahrt schaut mal bitte auf seine kettenstreben und danach ob vorne an der anlenkung zum hauptrahmen ein riss zu sehen ist. meistens rechts. bin da im forum drauf gestossen, hab nachgesehen und hab das gleiche problem.

na is schon geil was momentan qualitatsmäsdig so abgeht. egal von welchem hersteller. momentan hab ich grad keinen bock mehr.....Anhang anzeigen 358454 Anhang anzeigen 358454


----------



## branderstier (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo MTB-Gruppe Speyer,

ich bin als Karnevalsflüchtling mit Familie und Wohnmobil, von Fr. den 13. bis Mo. den 16. in St. Martin.
Würde gerne die ein oder andere kleine MTB-Runde drehen. Ich kenne mich zwar recht gut aus, jedoch macht mir das Biken in der Gruppe immer mehr Laune und die Trails findet ihr ja auch besser als mein Navi.
Habe aber nur mein 29er HT dabei, da das AM in Inspektion ist.
Wenn ihr fahrt und noch jemanden mitnehmt würde mich das freuen.

Grüße aus Aachen,
Peter


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Februar 2015)

so was geht am samstag ? rad is repariert. ich bin begeistert, nur 4 tage )).

fahrt jmd ? ich würde um elf in nw am hbf lis fahren. alternativ lambrecht


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Februar 2015)

Würde auch Sonntag gehen? Ich wäre endlich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Februar 2015)

da hab ich spatdienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. Februar 2015)

Heißt das, Du könntest früh fahren, oder spät, oder gar nicht?


----------



## Florian.R (12. Februar 2015)

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei. Samstag evt. auch, weiß noch nicht genau...
Gruß Florian


----------



## NewK (12. Februar 2015)

Sonntag wäre ich auch wieder am Start.

Edit: kann nur noch am Samstag.


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Februar 2015)

kurze plananderung.... ich fahre ab 11 uhr los vom friedhof in neustadt. das ist ggü dem adac


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Februar 2015)

Dann viel Spaß jetzt gleich. Heute geht nicht bei mir. Würde dann morgen zur üblichen Zeit fahren. Über die Zeit könnte man aber auch noch verhandeln .


----------



## Florian.R (14. Februar 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß jetzt gleich. Heute geht nicht bei mir. Würde dann morgen zur üblichen Zeit fahren. Über die Zeit könnte man aber auch noch verhandeln .


bin flexibel. Standardzeit würde mir aber gut passen.


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Februar 2015)

sehr schöne tour bis auf den abflug am hochberg ))

und den zug voll mit lauternfans


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Februar 2015)

Na dann schaumermal, ob wir das morgen auch alles so hinbekommen  

Wer mit will: 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest oder 10:30 in Nw Hbf


----------



## darwi (17. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,
Bin neu dabei und diese Gruppe wurde mir empfohlen
Komme aus Ludwigshafen und quasi anfänger...
Wie sieht's den mit den touren hier aus??
Also wohin, wie lange??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo darwi,
schön das du dich für unsere Gruppe interessierst.
Unter diesem Link: http://biker-club-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
findest du alle Informationen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Februar 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo darwi,
> schön das du dich für unsere Gruppe interessierst.
> Unter diesem Link: http://biker-club-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/
> findest du alle Informationen
> ...


was macht das bike. war ja am freitag bei canyon. sieht schon gut das aus das strive. wann fährst nal wieder ?


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Februar 2015)

wer fährt sonntag ?, bzw am donnerstag tagsüber. hätte zeit ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Februar 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> was macht das bike. war ja am freitag bei canyon. sieht schon gut das aus das strive. wann fährst nal wieder ?


Hi Steffen,
das Bike steht hier im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt habe ich vor am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen. Mal schauen was dann die Kondition sagt, war schließlich drei Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike.


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Februar 2015)

oh mannnn,

wahrscheinlich hole ich mit dem dude gleich wieder rennrad ab. laufrader zu mavic eingeschickt. minimum 3 bis 4 wochen...... nach 6 monaten und noch net mal 1000 km......

toll...... hoffentlich is das beim dude nicht auch so...

na ja der trend geht eindeutig zum drittrad. irgendeines is ka immer unterwegs


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Februar 2015)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich raus. Aber das WE drauf werde ich wahrscheinlich fahren. Wahrscheinlich am Sonntag.
Schon mal zum längerfristigen Planen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2015)

sonntag..... was geht....... was geht..... ich sags dir ganz konkrehet


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2015)

Ich merke mir den nächsten Sonntag schonmal vor. Ich hoffe bis dahin habe ich wieder einen fahrbaren LRS. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. Februar 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> sonntag..... was geht....... was geht..... ich sags dir ganz konkrehet


Also, Sonntag gemütliche Bike-Einweihungstour, Uhrzeit wie gehabt 10:00 Speyer NW, 10:16 Schifferstadt

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2015)

geht um 11 ooooch ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. Februar 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> geht um 11 ooooch ?


Geht von meiner Seite her auch, kommst von der Nachtschicht gell


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Geht von meiner Seite her auch, kommst von der Nachtschicht gell



ja stimmt


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Februar 2015)

So, Abfahrt also morgen 1Std. später
SpeyerNW 11:00, Schifferstadt 11:16.
Mit dabei bis jetzt:
Steffen
Lars
Ich
Christian?

Tickets ab Schifferstadt besorg ich


----------



## Spacenight (21. Februar 2015)

Hi,

ich will auch wissen, wie sehr meine Kondition unter meiner " Trägheit " gelitten hat, deshalb bin ich morgen auch mit dabei . Irgendwann muss es ja losgehen, ruck zuck is nämlich Gäsbock, und dann kommt die Wahrheit gnadenlos auf den Trail ! 
Thomas, besorgst du mir `ne Karte mit ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Februar 2015)

braucht keine ab sis. geht über job-ticket ab da


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Februar 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> braucht keine ab sis. geht über job-ticket ab da


du sprichst in Rätseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (22. Februar 2015)

moin,

tour fällt aus, da meine reverb gerade den geist aufgibt. fährt nicht mehr aus. so und jetzt hab ich fur die nächste zeit null bock auf diesen scheis hier....


viel spass heute


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. Februar 2015)

Ups, das ist natürlich Mist.

Ok bis jetzt noch dabei
Lars
Peter
Ich
Christian

Tickets besorg ich


----------



## Florian.R (22. Februar 2015)

Hey Thomas, ich gucke mir dein neues Geschoss natürlich auch mal kurz an  werde mich aber wahrscheinlich dann zwischendurch ausklinken...
Gruß Flo


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. Februar 2015)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hey Thomas, ich gucke mir dein neues Geschoss natürlich auch mal kurz an  werde mich aber wahrscheinlich dann zwischendurch ausklinken...
> Gruß Flo


Hey Florian freut mich dich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Februar 2015)

so nach 4 h entluften, keller zusauen gehts jetzt wieder..... mann oh mann )).


gefühlte 10 versuche bis auch die letzte kuftblase drausen war...


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Februar 2015)

moin,

wie siehts samstag aus ? vorrausgesetzt wetter ist gut. regen is ja gemeldet ?

thomas bist zufrieden mit dem bike ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Februar 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wie siehts samstag aus ? vorrausgesetzt wetter ist gut. regen is ja gemeldet ?
> 
> thomas bist zufrieden mit dem bike ?


Samstag kann ich nicht evtl. Sonntag und das entscheid ich kurzfristig je nachdem wann ich Nachts/Morgens nach Hause komme.
Mit dem Bike bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, noch ein paar Einstellungen am Setup, umrüsten auf Tubeless und evtl. einen anderen Sattel. Ist halt schon etwas anderes gegenüber dem Cube


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Februar 2015)

sonntag kann ich nicht ))... 

ja denke ich mir, dass das rad besser läuft.

ich werde dann samstag ne tour machen.....


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Februar 2015)

ich habe vor morgen ab 11 h von speyer los zu fahren. fährt jmd mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (27. Februar 2015)

Gummistiefel schon eingepackt?


----------



## LeanderMTB (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte am Sonntag evtl. Zeit für ne kleine runde, hab nächste Woche Prüfung deswegen hald nicht den ganzen tag. 

Startet da jemand was in die Richtung? 

Grüße


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Februar 2015)

morsche gibds sun ;-)


----------



## Florian.R (27. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
Ich kann am Samstag wahrscheinlich gar net, am Sonntag evt. spontan...


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Februar 2015)

ts ts ts.........


----------



## darwi (5. März 2015)

Ist dieses Wochenende jmd unterwegs??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (5. März 2015)

ich muss arbeiten, also eher nicht. wenn sonntag, dann aber nicht um zehn


----------



## tommybgoode (6. März 2015)

BALD geht es wieder richtig los hier ...


----------



## NewK (7. März 2015)

Suche noch jemanden der morgen auch fahren mag/kann...


----------



## darwi (7. März 2015)

Bin dabei...
Sag grad wann und wo


----------



## Steff.R (10. März 2015)

... bin wieder da - Skisaison ist beendet, würde am Samstag fahren (also bike) 

Hat jemand Lust - 10Uhr am Bahnhof in NW?

Freue mich auch eine neue Saison mit Euch !!! Steff


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. März 2015)

Samstag


Steff.R schrieb:


> ... bin wieder da - Skisaison ist beendet, würde am Samstag fahren (also bike)
> 
> Hat jemand Lust - 10Uhr am Bahnhof in NW?
> 
> Freue mich auch eine neue Saison mit Euch !!! Steff


Samstag geht nicht, bin zur Zeit beim Brennholz machen. Sonntag ginge schon eher. Nächste Woche kann ich ich auch mal unter der Woche evtl. was einrichten, hab Urlaub.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2015)

... bin auch wieder da 

Mein Exkurs in eine andere Sportart ist beendet und ich kann endlich wieder Rad fahren  

Kann gut sein, dass es bei mir am WE klappt. Muss das aber noch klären, und ob dann
Samstag oder Sonntag passt.

Auf alle Fälle geht es jetzt dann endlich wieder los hier !!!

Ich freu' mich so aufs Biken, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen


----------



## kRoNiC (10. März 2015)

Bin noch bis Ende März mit Snowboarden beschäftigt. Ab April bin ich dann auch wieder dabei


----------



## steffenbecki (10. März 2015)

sonntag wäre gut


----------



## Larslampe (11. März 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt bin ich gerne mit meinem neuen Bike dabei
@tom: Wie war dein Marathon?  Hoffe du hast es geschafft und bist unter deiner Zeitvorstellung geblieben...

Freue nich wenn es Sonntag klappt. 

Grüße Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (11. März 2015)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... bin wieder da - Skisaison ist beendet, würde am Samstag fahren (also bike)
> 
> Hat jemand Lust - 10Uhr am Bahnhof in NW?
> 
> Freue mich auch eine neue Saison mit Euch !!! Steff



Hey,

würde es auch später gehen? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, aber ich glaube zehn packe ich nicht. So ab elf ginge, denke ich. Im Moment kann man ja bis sechs fahren, je nachdem wie flexibel du da bist. Bzw. Tom, falls er mitfährt.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Steff.R (11. März 2015)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würde es auch später gehen? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, aber ich glaube zehn packe ich nicht. So ab elf ginge, denke ich. Im Moment kann man ja bis sechs fahren, je nachdem wie flexibel du da bist. Bzw. Tom, falls er mitfährt.
> 
> Gruß Florian



Hey Florian,

klar, das passt ... ! Also um elf? Am Bahnhof oder am Nollen?


----------



## tommybgoode (12. März 2015)

Larslampe schrieb:


> wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt bin ich gerne mit meinem neuen Bike dabei
> @tom: Wie war dein Marathon?  Hoffe du hast es geschafft und bist unter deiner Zeitvorstellung geblieben...



War total ätzend und total cool gleichzeitig  Oder genauer: Die ersten 20km total cool, dann bis km38 ins ätzend gehende, und die letzten 4 waren richtig hart! Mein Ziel war durchzulaufen, und das habe ich geschafft. Zeitziel war sekundär, aber so um die 4:30 wollte ich. Und die hatte ich. Hatte nur keine offizielle Zeitnahme, da ich den Chip falsch positioniert hatte. Macht aber nichts.
Das Thema ist jetzt (zumindest für's erste) abgehakt, und kann ich endlich wieder radeln 



Steff.R schrieb:


> Hey Florian,
> 
> klar, das passt ... ! Also um elf? Am Bahnhof oder am Nollen?



Redet ihr von Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Florian.R (12. März 2015)

Von Samstag. Also mir wäre natürlich lieber am Nollen


----------



## tommybgoode (12. März 2015)

Bin dabei. Um 11 am Nollen ist dann ja auch eigentlich Standard-Zeit. 10:00 in Speyer los. 10:30 in NW und dann gemütlich in einer halben Stunde zum Nollen radeln. Passt!

Also: Florian, Steffen.R und ich.
Fährt noch jemand ab Speyer mit?
Ansonsten treffen wir uns einfach am Parkplatz am Nollen abfahrtbereit um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Steff.R (13. März 2015)

@tom: WOW!!!!!!!!!!
@Florian: endlich klappts mit uns ...

bin dann kurz nach 10 in Schifferstadt und steige mit dir ein, Tom, ok?
wahrscheinlich bin ich schon am Nollen fertig wie ein Lachsbrötchen ...

FREUE mich auf euch!!! S


----------



## freeride-nub (13. März 2015)

Ich schließe mich mal an und hoffe der Regengott übertreibt es morgen nicht.
Bin dann auch um 10:30 in NW, bzw. wir sehen uns ja dann vielleicht schon in der Bahn.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Larslampe (13. März 2015)

Würde mich auch der Runde morgen anschließen. 
Würde wie immer in Schifferstadt zustellen.
Tom holst du Tickets? 
Freue auf die Tour...


----------



## tommybgoode (13. März 2015)

Dann hole ich Tickets für Lars, Steffen und mich, Falls keiner widerspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (13. März 2015)

Danke Tom...


----------



## Steff.R (13. März 2015)

... kein Widerspruch, DANKE Tom!


----------



## darwi (13. März 2015)

Würd gerne mitkommen, also um 10 am Hbf in Speyer??
Und wo soll ich dann warten??
Noch ne frage, was ist NW, ist damit vlt. Der hbf in Neustadt gemeint??
Ticket hab ich schon...


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2015)

Ich fahre ab Speyer West ab. Kannst natürlich aber auch am Hbf schon in den Zug
NW heisst Neustadt.


----------



## darwi (14. März 2015)

Ist es also ok, wenn ich um 10:30 in Nw hbf auf euch warte??


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2015)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (17. März 2015)

... schön (anstrengend) war's am Samstag! Wer fährt nächsten Samstag mit?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (17. März 2015)

Hi alle zusammen, Ich brauche auch etwas ( anstrengung   ) und bin am Samstag dabei


----------



## darwi (17. März 2015)

fahre mit, diesesmal vlt. etwas mehr technische Tour??


----------



## steffenbecki (17. März 2015)

wer fährt am samstag ?


----------



## tommybgoode (17. März 2015)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... schön (anstrengend) war's am Samstag! Wer fährt nächsten Samstag mit?





Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen, Ich brauche auch etwas ( anstrengung   ) und bin am Samstag dabei





darwi schrieb:


> fahre mit, diesesmal vlt. etwas mehr technische Tour??





steffenbecki schrieb:


> wer fährt am samstag ?



Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, aber vielleicht wären Steffen, Frank und darwi dabei? Frag' die mal ;-)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. März 2015)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... schön (anstrengend) war's am Samstag! Wer fährt nächsten Samstag mit?



Ich bin mit *dabei*



Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen, Ich brauche auch etwas ( anstrengung   ) und bin am Samstag dabei



Du brauchst etwas Anstrengung? Da hätte ich was für dich 




 

Muss ich alles noch hacken, 7,5 RM




steffenbecki schrieb:


> wer fährt am samstag ?



ICH


----------



## Frank-Sohn (18. März 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, aber vielleicht wären Steffen, Frank und darwi dabei? Frag' die mal ;-)



Genau so sieht's bis jetzt aus


----------



## Frank-Sohn (18. März 2015)

Danke Thomas für das Angebot mit dem Holz aber da fahr ich lieber Rad  mit platten  Thomas fährt auch mit


----------



## steffenbecki (18. März 2015)

ich fahre rt am sonntag. samstag ist regen gemeldet


----------



## Larslampe (18. März 2015)

Bin auch mit dabei!
Samstag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. März 2015)

Ich besorg die Tickets ab Schifferstadt, 
Steffen soll ich dir eins mit besorgen?
Abfahrt wie gewohnt 10:00 Speyer NW, Schifferstadt 10:15


----------



## Frank-Sohn (18. März 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Ich besorg die Tickets ab Schifferstadt,
> Steffen soll ich dir eins mit besorgen?
> Abfahrt wie gewohnt 10:00 Speyer NW, Schifferstadt 10:15



Ich besorge die Tickets ab Speyer für alle die am Bahnhof stehen


----------



## Steff.R (19. März 2015)

Dann bis Samstag !!!

@Thomas: Dein Angebot klingt verlockend, bin auch schon einige Male an deinem holz verbeigelaufen, aber  - wie Du weißt - habe ich schlechte Erfahrung in Sachen Holz zerkleinern und will noch etwas länger Klavier spielen ... aber falls dir Dein Holz zu viel wird: ruf doch die Holzdiebe an, die nehmen Dein Holz bestimmt auch noch mit ! Ach so:

bin dann auch in Schifferstadt und DANKE Dir schon mal fürs Ticket kaufen!

@ an alle: freue mich auf eine schöne Tour mit Euch!


----------



## darwi (19. März 2015)

Fahre am Samstag mit...


----------



## LeanderMTB (19. März 2015)

Ich hab zwar grad keinen wirklichen Überblick mehr, aber am Samstag würde ich auch ned runde mitfahren wenn noch Platz ist... 
Aber speyer gibs keine Tickets oder?! 
Grüße 
Leander


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. März 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar grad keinen wirklichen Überblick mehr, aber am Samstag würde ich auch ned runde mitfahren wenn noch Platz ist...
> Aber speyer gibs keine Tickets oder?!
> Grüße
> Leander


Hi Leander, Platz ist für dich immer
bis jetzt mit dabei
Steffen, Frank, Thomas, Lars, Ich, Darwi, Du,
hab ich jemand vergessen ?

Tickets ab Speyer holt Frank und ab Schifferstadt ich. Was ist mit dir Darwi brauchst du auch ein Ticket?


----------



## LeanderMTB (19. März 2015)

Super  
Ija dann bräuchte ich auch ein Ticket ab speyer!!! (Treffpunkt dann speyer Nord oder speyer Hbf?!?)

Danke schonmal und bis dann


----------



## darwi (19. März 2015)

Nein, habe bereits eins...


----------



## kRoNiC (20. März 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hi Leander, Platz ist für dich immer
> bis jetzt mit dabei
> Steffen, Frank, Thomas, Lars, Ich, Darwi, Du,
> hab ich jemand vergessen ?
> ...



Hi Thomas,

was hast du denn morgen an KM / Tempo vor 

Ich würde vielleicht noch einen Kollegen mitbringen. Würden dann direkt um 1030 an den Bahnhof in NW kommen

Gruß

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. März 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> was hast du denn morgen an KM / Tempo vor
> 
> ...


Hi Flo,
Tempo gaaaanz normal und km/Hm evtl. Richtung Kalmit, warum, ist dein Kollege "Anfänger" ?


----------



## kRoNiC (20. März 2015)

Alles klar, hat mich nur interessiert 
Ne, der dürft sogar fitter sein als ich


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. März 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Super
> Ija dann bräuchte ich auch ein Ticket ab speyer!!! (Treffpunkt dann speyer Nord oder speyer Hbf?!?)
> 
> Danke schonmal und bis dann


Frank das müsstest du beantworten


----------



## Frank-Sohn (20. März 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Frank das müsstest du beantworten


Guten morgen alle zusammen,für alle die in Speyer einsteigen dann Sp-Nord-West
Bis morgen in alter frische


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. März 2015)

*Speyerer Mountainbiker retten ausgesetzte Kaninchen!!!*

Mountainbiker retten nicht nur verirrte Wanderer im Pfälzerwald sondern haben auch ein Herz für ausgesetzte Zwergkaninchen.
Heute auf unserer EHK-Tour haben wir am Hüttenhohl beim Einstieg zum Trail weißer Punkt zehn* (10) *ca. 3-4 Wochen alte Zwergkaninchen neben dem Weg, zusammengekauert im Laub, gefunden. Nach ein paar erfolglosen Telefonaten beim Förster bzw.der Tierrettung entschlossen wir uns die winzigen ausgesetzten Kreaturen mitzunehmen. Also wurden zwei Rucksäcke geleert und auf Kaninchenfang gegangen. Nachdem wir alle behutsam in ihren neuen Mitfahrgelegenheiten verfrachtet hatten fuhren wir den weißen Punk runter in Richtung Kaltenbrunnertal und dann anschließend nach Neustadt. In Neustadt angekommen und nach etlichem Durchfragen fanden wir auch das Tierheim und konnten die 10 neuen Mitfahrer wohlbehalten in deren Obhut übergeben.




 



 



 

Eins allerdings muss ich noch zum Schluss loswerden, derjenige der diese Kaninchen ausgesetzt hat, den soll der Blitz beim Sch...... treffen.

Danke auch nochmal an alle Mitfahrer war wieder ein super Tag mit Euch.


----------



## nile2 (22. März 2015)

Hey,
ihr seid ja wahre Helden 
Bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (22. März 2015)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ihr seid ja wahre Helden
> Bravo


Hi Evi.das kannst Du laut sagen uns hat nur noch eine Heldin gefehlt ;-) .vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir demnächst auch mal wieder eine Tour mit zu fahren.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 297325 (22. März 2015)

Hey ihr Helden,
welche gute Tat ihr habt die Osterhasen gerettet.

LG


----------



## nile2 (22. März 2015)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi Evi.das kannst Du laut sagen uns hat nur noch eine Heldin gefehlt ;-) .vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir demnächst auch mal wieder eine Tour mit zu fahren.
> Gruß Frank



leider konnte ich gestern nicht mit wegen einer Erkältung. Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich nächste Woche endlich wieder dabei sein kann, war seit Silvester nicht mehr im Wald. Das muss sich ändern 

Grüße
Evelin


----------



## Frank-Sohn (22. März 2015)

nile2 schrieb:


> leider konnte ich gestern nicht mit wegen einer Erkältung. Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich nächste Woche endlich wieder dabei sein kann, war seit Silvester nicht mehr im Wald. Das muss sich ändern
> 
> Grüße
> Evelin


Dann gute Besserung
Bis bald


----------



## Larslampe (23. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fand unsere Rettungsaktion auch eine klasse Nummer!
Da soll noch mal einer sagen die Biker schauen weder rechts noch links beim runterfahren...
Dem Abschlusskommentar vom Thomas schließe ich mich gerne an...
Das Sch...haus auf dem der Jenige sitzt der diese Tat vollbracht hat sollte dabei mal die Temperatur aufweisen die wir Nachts immer noch haben...

Beste Grüße aus dem Büro
Lars


----------



## Steff.R (25. März 2015)

... man sollte noch ganz andere Sachen mit so einem machen ...  !!!!

Wer ist am SAMSTAG mit dabei? Ort/Uhrzeit egal, kann mich richten ...

1X Steff
... ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. März 2015)

Weiß noch nicht, kommt aufs Wetter drauf an bzw. muss ja noch einiges an Holz weg spalten 
Ich werd das kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## darwi (25. März 2015)

Bin am Samstag dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (25. März 2015)

Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen. Also:

Samstag,28.3. ist Trailtour.

Also ca. 1000 hm und möglichst viele Trails.
Abfahrt um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Die Tour wird von Wachenheim nach Neustadt gehen. Wer also nicht ab Speyer oder Schifferstadt mitfährt, muss schauen, dass er nach Wachenheim kommt.
Abfahrtszeiten:
Speyer Nordwest: 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:16
Neustadt-Böbig: 10:33

In Wachenheim sind wir um 10:46. Und dann geht's auf direktem Weg in den Wald.

Tempo wird nicht allzu hoch. Erstens ist ja noch märz und außerdem war/ bin ich etwas erkältet. 

Wir kommen wahrscheinlich an keiner Hütte vorbei. Also genug Festes und Flüssiges mitnehmen !

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (25. März 2015)

Endlich entsteht hier mal ein realistisches Bild der Speyerer Biker: Wenn wir nicht gerade freihändig schwierigste Trails fahren, spalten wir mit bloßer Hand Baumstämme... und retten süße Kaninchen! Wird Zeit dass unser Leben verfilmt wird 
Wegen Samstag weiß ich noch nix genaues, sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (25. März 2015)

Hier, ich, Samstag!!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. März 2015)

Ich habe meinen Beitrag oben etwas aktualisiert was die Wegstrecke etc. angeht


----------



## Gebhardan (25. März 2015)

Hi! Dieses WE bringen wir unserer süßen Kleinen in London die englische Sprache näher...
Aber ab April gedenke ich, mich dieser netten Gruppe erneut anzuschließen, um das Radfahren im Wald nicht vollständig zu verlernen...

@tom: Ich glaube, ich brauche die Lampen jetzt nicht mehr. Ab dem ersten Mittwoch im April können wir dann mal irgendwie und irgendwo Lampen gegen Schläuche tauschen!


----------



## freeride-nub (26. März 2015)

Melde mich hiermit auch fuer Samstag an. Treffen uns im Zug oder spaetestens in NW.

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2015)

In NW kannst du dann aber nur noch einen Kaffee mit uns trinken, weil wir dann die Tour hinter uns haben.
Start der Tour ist in Wachenheim, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-gruppe-in-speyer.457626/page-134#post-12808058


----------



## nile2 (26. März 2015)

Hi
....wird auch eine EHK-Tour am Wochenende ausgeschrieben?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. März 2015)

Von mir nicht, hab an diesem Wochenende leider keine Zeit.


----------



## freeride-nub (27. März 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> In NW kannst du dann aber nur noch einen Kaffee mit uns trinken, weil wir dann die Tour hinter uns haben.
> Start der Tour ist in Wachenheim, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-gruppe-in-speyer.457626/page-134#post-12808058


Ich meinte beim Umsteigen, was natürlich in NW-Böbig statt findet. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. März 2015)

Hi Tom. ich bin am Samstag mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (27. März 2015)

Schön, das wird ja eine feine Truppe.

Ich hole dann Tickets für alle, die in Speyer Nordwest um kurz vor 10 da sind + Steffen


----------



## Steff.R (27. März 2015)

... freue mich auf morgen und Euch -  und Tom, Danke fürs Ticket--Kaufen! S.


----------



## Florian.R (27. März 2015)

bei mir klappts morgen nicht - schade :/
Aber euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Larslampe (27. März 2015)

Viel Spaß morgen,  bin hoffentlich demnächst wieder dabei. 
Dieses Wochenende steht Familie und KinderGeburtstag auf dem Plan.


----------



## steffenbecki (2. April 2015)

Was geht jetzt am wochenende ?


----------



## steffenbecki (2. April 2015)

Hey peter,

ich hätte da eine kurze Frage bzgl. Klettern. Du machst das doch im Raum Speyer oder? Ich War gerade in füssen 1 Woche.  Da hat mein Sohn im indoorklettergarten 4 parcours gemacht.

Daher bin ich auf der suche nach was ähnlichem hier, bzweinem verein, der das anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darwi (3. April 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## steffenbecki (3. April 2015)

Ja ich, je nach wetter


----------



## steffenbecki (3. April 2015)

So dollte das wetter morgen früh in ordnung sein würde ich ab 10:30 bis 11:00 ab speyer fahren. Tour weis ich noch nicht. Idee wäre aber mal wieder weinbiet hoch, roter Punkt runter, stabenberg, eckkopf, weinbiet oder so in der art. Oder ab lambrecht.

Bin ich aber flexibel.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. April 2015)

Morgähhhhhnnn,

In Anbetracht des Wetters werde ich erst morgen fahren. Da denn aber ab 10:00 h.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2015)

*Samstag, 11.4. ist wieder Trailtour*

Wie immer Abfahrt ab Speyer Nordwest um 10 Uhr.

Wer ist dabei?
Gibt es Zielwünsche?


----------



## Florian.R (7. April 2015)

Dabei! Am Eckkopf waren wir lange nicht mehr... Also ich zumindest.
Da gibt es ja z.b. die Möglichkeit, das halbe weinbiet mit eckkopf und lambertskreuz zu verbinden.
Oder wart ihr letztes wochenende schon in der Ecke?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. April 2015)

Waren wir, aber macht nichts. Die Tour war eine komplett andere.
Dann machen wir das so. Eigentlicher Tourstart ist also um 10:30 in NW HBf
und Tourende in Lambrecht.


----------



## darwi (8. April 2015)

Komme doch nicht


----------



## MrMoe (8. April 2015)

Ich komm mit!


----------



## freeride-nub (10. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (10. April 2015)

Ich auch mal wieder!


----------



## Steff.R (15. April 2015)

... habt ihr alle ostereier geerntet ...

... und am SA Zeit für eine Tour?

Würde fahren, 10Uhr, NW!

Liebe Grüße, Steff


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. April 2015)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... habt ihr alle ostereier geerntet ...
> 
> ... und am SA Zeit für eine Tour?
> 
> ...


Hi alle zusammen, Samstag kann ich leider nicht, Ich würde dann am Sonntag fahren


----------



## tommybgoode (15. April 2015)

Muss leider wahrscheinlich arbeiten am WE


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen am Sonntag findet mal wieder eine EHK Tour statt. Näheres die Tage. Anmeldungen werden ab sofort angenommen


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen am Sonntag findet mal wieder eine EHK Tour statt. Näheres die Tage. Anmeldungen werden ab sofort angenommen


Ich bin babei


----------



## Gebhardan (15. April 2015)

Nach der aktuellen Großwetterlage wäre für mich eine Trailtour sowohl Sa als auch So denkbar!
Letzten Sonntag war mal wieder die Hölle los...heute allerdings auch rund ums Lambertskreuz! Der Frühling mobilisiert die Massen...


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2015)

Sonntag hätte ich zeit


----------



## Steff.R (17. April 2015)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Nach der aktuellen Großwetterlage wäre für mich eine Trailtour sowohl Sa als auch So denkbar!
> Letzten Sonntag war mal wieder die Hölle los...heute allerdings auch rund ums Lambertskreuz! Der Frühling mobilisiert die Massen...




... kann leider sonntag nicht - wie schauts aus, andre, samstag um 10??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (17. April 2015)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wochenende. 
Ich muss passen...
Leider hat mich der Heuschnupfen dieses Frühjahr nicht ausgelassen.
Grüße Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. April 2015)

*Sonntag, 19.04. EHK-Tour*
Die Tour geht von Neustadt aus Richtung Eckkopf
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in NW: 10:40

Bis jetzt mit dabei
1. Frank
2. Ich


----------



## Thomas_Hi (17. April 2015)

Sonntag bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (17. April 2015)

So nearly goodby dude and hopefully welcome fritzz sl ))


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 19.04. EHK-Tour*
> Die Tour geht von Neustadt aus Richtung Eckkopf
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04
> ...




Update

Bis jetzt mit dabei
1. Frank
2. Ich
3. Thomas


----------



## nile2 (18. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Bis jetzt mit dabei
> 1. Frank
> ...



und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacenight (18. April 2015)

Hi,
ich bin auch dabei 

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update



Na das ist mal wieder eine feine Runde

Bis jetzt mit dabei
1. Frank
2. Ich
3. Thomas
4. Evelin
5. Peter

Noch jemand? bis jetzt sind noch 5 Plätze frei


----------



## kRoNiC (18. April 2015)

Ich bin raus. Wir fahren morgen nach Stromberg. Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. April 2015)

Wer braucht ab Schifferstadt eigentlich ein Ticket?


----------



## Spacenight (18. April 2015)

ich, wie immer


----------



## nile2 (18. April 2015)

Zur Info,  ich steige in Böhl ein. Nicht, dass ihr mich vermisst ;-)
 Bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## Frank-Sohn (18. April 2015)

nile2 schrieb:


> Zur Info,  ich steige in Böhl ein. Nicht, dass ihr mich vermisst ;-)
> Bis morgen
> Evelin


Alles klar Evelin bis morgen


----------



## Steff.R (22. April 2015)

Hi alle zusammen - wer fährt am Wochenende ??

Samstag wäre mir am liebsten, Uhrzeit egal !!

Liebe GRüße, steff


----------



## Larslampe (22. April 2015)

Hi, würde gerne eine Tour am Sonntag fahren. 
Wer hat Lust? 
Samstag ist leider schon verbucht...


----------



## tommybgoode (22. April 2015)

Ja, am Samstag. Nähere Infos folgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (22. April 2015)

Also ich wäre am Samstag auch dabei!!!
Bin für alles offen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. April 2015)

Na da hätten wir ja dann am Samstag und am Sonntag eine Tour im Angebot.
Für Sonntag kommen die Details demnächst.


----------



## LeanderMTB (22. April 2015)

Ija wenn das so ist bin ich evtl auch eher am Sonntag dabei, muss das mal abklären, aber is schon, beide Möglichkeiten zu haben


----------



## Steff.R (23. April 2015)

... bin am SAMSTAG dabei !


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. April 2015)

*Sonntag, 26.04. EHK-Tour*
Die Tour geht von Lambrecht aus Richtung Neustadt über Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte etc. 
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 ( für evtl. Mitfahrer aus Mannheim S2 Abfahrt:9:54)
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Lambrecht: 10:45

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## tommybgoode (24. April 2015)

Und das Alternativprogramm für Samstag:
*Samstag, 25.04. Trail-Tour*

Tourstart und -ende ist in NW HBf.

Am Ende soll es gratis Kaffee/Kuchen/Radler oder so geben,
habe ich gehört 

Deshalb wird die Tour auch nicht übertrieben lange sein.
Also so was wie eine "Standardrunde" über die Kalmit.

Abfahrt am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest um 10:00.
Wer ein Ticket braucht, steht einfach um 10 am Bahnhof.
Wer zusteigt, gibt mir noch Bescheid, falls er ein Ticket braucht.
Steffen, Du bist direkt für's Ticket eingeplant.

Bis morgen dann


----------



## annecy (24. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 26.04. EHK-Tour*
> Die Tour geht von Lambrecht aus Richtung Neustadt über Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte etc.
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04 ( für evtl. Mitfahrer aus Mannheim S2 Abfahrt:9:54)
> ...



Wir würden diesen Sonntag gerne mal mitfahren. Von Monnem aus.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. April 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Wir würden diesen Sonntag gerne mal mitfahren. Von Monnem aus.



Na das freut mich aber 

Da machen wir mal gleich eine Liste auf

1. Annette
2. Massimo
3. Ich


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. April 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und das Alternativprogramm für Samstag:
> *Samstag, 25.04. Trail-Tour*
> 
> .....
> ...



He willst du mir meine Mitfahrer streitig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (24. April 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Steffen, Du bist direkt für's Ticket eingeplant.


DANKE, Tom !!

Bis morgen!! S


----------



## Florian.R (24. April 2015)

für die Extremeren unter euch sogar Kaffee&Kuchen&Radler 
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich von Anfang an dabei bin, spätestens zum Kuchen dann 
Gruß Florian


----------



## Larslampe (25. April 2015)

Bin Sonntag dabei,  Grüße Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 26.04. EHK-Tour*
> Die Tour geht von Lambrecht aus Richtung Neustadt über Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte etc.
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04 ( für evtl. Mitfahrer aus Mannheim S2 Abfahrt:9:54)
> ...



Update:

1. Annette
2. Massimo
3. Ich
4. Lars


----------



## nile2 (25. April 2015)

Ich komme auch mit,  steige in Böhl zu.
Tschüss bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## LeanderMTB (25. April 2015)

Hey, bei mir wirds dieses Wochenende leider wieder er nichts, wünsche euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. April 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 26.04. EHK-Tour*
> Die Tour geht von Lambrecht aus Richtung Neustadt über Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte etc.
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04 ( für evtl. Mitfahrer aus Mannheim S2 Abfahrt:9:54)
> ...



Update:

1. Annette
2. Massimo
3. Ich
4. Lars
5. Evelin


----------



## Steff.R (25. April 2015)

War eine sehr geile Tour heute mit Euch!! Und erst der Kuchen - DANKE Florian!!

@ Thomas und sein Team: Wir wurden heute von der angekündigten Regen-Walze verschont - ich wünsche euch morgen viel spass und Sonnenschein!!

Nächsten Samstag wäre ich wieder für eine Tour zu haben !!

Liebe Grüße an ALLE !! der Steff


----------



## Steff.R (28. April 2015)

... da der andrang bezüglich samstag ja ziemlich groß ist,  muss ich leider nochmal nachfragen:

will am samstag, 02.05. jemand eine tour mit mir fahren? zeit ist mir egal ...


----------



## Binerl (30. April 2015)

@ Steff:

Ich hätte Bock, Steff, falls eine Frau als Begleitung auch für Dich ok ist. Wollte auf jeden Fall fahren, da nur da das Wetter trocken bleiben soll. Am Feiertag und Sonntag soll es beständig durchregnen.

Irgendwie haben alle am Samstag keine Zeit oder sind anderweitig verplant. Kassierte nur Absagen bisher. 

Ich komme aus Landau und bin immer und gerne für neue Trails zu haben. Bin auch in guter Form, habe viel trainiert die letzten Wochen. Trotzdem bin ich eine Genußbikerin.

Wo und wann willst starten?

LG Binerl


----------



## tommybgoode (30. April 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen Samstag am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend eine Tour zu machen. Mit Abschluss im Backblech NW oder beim Wolf in Edesheim. Tagsüber eine normale Tour kann ich Samstag leider nicht machen.

Wie schaut's denn da aus?

Die Kombination aus Fahren und Futttern wäre auch ein gutes Training für den Gäsbock. Einen Drecksanstieg könnte ich sicher auch einbauen!


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Einen Drecksanstieg könnte ich sicher auch einbauen!



Grööööhhl!!


----------



## Binerl (30. April 2015)

@ tommy:

Wann wäre denn Deine Startzeit am Samstag? Und wo?

Ich fahre im Allgemeinen lieber ab morgens, dann bleibt noch Zeit für einen schönen Samstag mit anderen Aktivitäten. Aber jetzt am Samstag bin ich variabel. Es sollte auf der Tour nur nicht dunkel werden, denn ich habe kein Licht am Bike.


----------



## Steff.R (30. April 2015)

@ Binerl und Tom: also, dann gibt's am Samstag doch ne Tour!!

bekommen wir uns drei unter einen Hut? Wie wäre es, wenn wir losfahren, sobald Tom kann und im Backblech sitzen, sobald es dunkel wird? Dann hätten wir fahr- und esstechnisch trainiert, und binerl hätte noch gleich was für den abend, was das um die blocks ziehen betrifft.

@ binerl: bin media technisch sehr old school, da es dauert manchmal, bis ich antworte, weil ich erst wieder den Rechner hochfahren muss ... 

Bis irgendwie Samstag!  der steff


----------



## Binerl (30. April 2015)

Steff, das klingt richtig gut. Und ich hoffe, dass ich für Euch keine Bremse bin und werde. 

Drecksanstieg wäre toll. Übungsfeld für den 09.05. *hände-reib* Denn da samma in Lambrecht dabei!

Ich käme dann mit dem Auto - Rad hinten drin, dann kann man den Abend schön ausklingen lassen.
Gut wäre, wenn wir dann irgendwo in der Nähe vom Backblech starten könnten, dann stelle ich dort den Wagen ab.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2015)

Gut, dann mach ich das mal konkret.

Abfahrt ab Speyer Nordwest um 17:00. Wer ein Ticket möchte bei mir melden oder am Bahnhof sein.

Abfahrt in NW am HBf um 17:30.
Dann fahren wir einmal Kalmit hoch und wieder runter. Also so zwischen  Trailtour und EHKT.
In NW sind wir dann wieder so, dass man noch kein Licht braucht.
Und wer mag kann dann noch ins Backblech oder so mit. Ich werde da mal probieren noch was zu reservieren.

Mit dabei dann bisher:

- Ich
- Steffen
- Binerl
- Evelin
- Frank

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (1. Mai 2015)

Danke Tom für die Ansage - das sind eben LEADER-Qualitäten, die man nicht lernen kann ...

Dann ist alles gelöst, alles prima: wir lernen Binerl und Frank kennen, und ich sehe auch Evelin mal wieder!

Bis Morgen, Steff!

@Binerl: Treffpunkt ist der Hauptbahnhof Neustadt - Du kannst kostenlos auf dem Parkplatz "Festwiese" parken; (letzte Ausfahrt von der A65 von LD kommend (glaube NW Zentrum, müsste die 2. sein), dann immer Richtung Bahnhof. Von der Hauptstraße geht's links auf die Festwiese (ist beschildert) ab. Von dort bist Du in 3min zum Bahnhof gerollt.


----------



## nile2 (1. Mai 2015)

Hey, 
Ich freue mich auch,  euch mal wieder zu sehen 
Wir kommen zum Bahnhof NW.
Tschüss bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## Binerl (2. Mai 2015)

Super. Bin dabei. Bis heute Nachmittag um 17.30 h am NW Hbf. Ich stehe vorne, da, wo Bäcker, etc. ist.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2015)

Na wunderbar. Dann bis heute abend allerseits. Wir gehen übrigens doch nicht ins Backblech, sondern woanders hin.


----------



## HoriRider (3. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht auch wenn ihr mich am Ende mit Traubenzucker dopen musstet.
Meine Schutzbleche hol ich mir dann bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder,
grüße Matthias


----------



## Gebhardan (6. Mai 2015)

Na, das freut mich doch, dass ihr auch eine schöne Tour hattet!
Ich war mit 2 Freunden mal wieder am Donnersberg unterwegs...die Location kann ich nur empfehlen!!!

So, und wie sieht die Planung für den Supersamstag aus?
Wann treffen an SP N/W und was noch organisieren?
CU!


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Mai 2015)

Ich denke wir fahren mit dem Auto. Ob und wann Züge fahren ist ja doch sehr ungewiss. Ich kann ein Auto anbieten. Muss nur einigermaßen zeitig wieder heim. Aber dann machst Du noch ein paar Schleifen. Dann passt das für mich


----------



## Gebhardan (6. Mai 2015)

Ok, das stimmt wohl leider...wird daher sicher ziemlich eng mit den P in Lambrecht.
Sag wann, dann komm ich vorbei!


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Mai 2015)

Ja, Parkplätze werden heiß begehrt sein. Ich glaub ich nehm einfach mein Rad mit. Dann kann man zur Not abseits parken 

mit der Zeit muss ich noch mal überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (7. Mai 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, Parkplätze werden heiß begehrt sein. Ich glaub ich nehm einfach mein Rad mit. Dann kann man zur Not abseits parken
> 
> mit der Zeit muss ich noch mal überlegen


Wolltest die tour mit dem auto fahren  ;-)????

Sinnige idee mit dem rad


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Mai 2015)

Ganz doofe frage.... wie kr i eg ich denn meine startnummer raus ?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Mai 2015)

Die bekommst Du dort. Du musst nur Deinen Namen wissen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. Mai 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...........Du musst nur Deinen Namen wissen.


----------



## NewK (7. Mai 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Die bekommst Du dort. Du musst nur Deinen Namen wissen.


Das wird hart bei Steffen


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Mai 2015)

Hmm. So habe ich das eigentlich gar nicht gemeint. Ich wollte ausnahmsweise gar nicht böse sein. Echt, ehrlich, glaub ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian r (7. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
Ich bin AM Fahrer aus Ludwigshafen. Kann man bei euch mitfahren? 
Bzw. was für Trails fahrt ihr so, mit welchen Rädern?
Bin meist auf dem Eckkopf oder dem Weinbiet unterwegs...

Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Mai 2015)

sebastian r schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich bin AM Fahrer aus Ludwigshafen. Kann man bei euch mitfahren?
> Bzw. was für Trails fahrt ihr so, mit welchen Rädern?
> Bin meist auf dem Eckkopf oder dem Weinbiet unterwegs...
> ...




Das passt dann schon. Frag mal tom oder geh auf die homepage vom biker club speyer. Da suchst die mtb gruppe. Dort steht dann das wichtigste..... im grunde is jeder willkommen


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir noch mal den Zeitplan angeschaut, und sage es nicht gerne, aber:

Wer mit mir im Auto mit will oder zumindest mir hinterherfahren will, sollte um 7 morgens am Samstag bei mir sein. Nach einem kleinen Espresso und Räder aufladen dürfte das dann passen, um entspannt in Lambrecht anzukommen. Ich werde danach nur nicht allzu lange bleiben können ... je nachdem wie lange wir vorher brauchen.

Wer nicht bei mir ist, den treffen wir dann (hoffentlich) dort. Ansonsten kann man ja mal 8:30 vor der Halle anvisieren.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Mai 2015)

sebastian r schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich bin AM Fahrer aus Ludwigshafen. Kann man bei euch mitfahren?
> Bzw. was für Trails fahrt ihr so, mit welchen Rädern?
> Bin meist auf dem Eckkopf oder dem Weinbiet unterwegs...
> ...


Hi,

klar kannst Du gerne mal mit. Wie Steffen schon gesagt hat, am besten mal die Infos unter http://biker-club-speyer.de lesen.

Zu den Terminen wollte ich auch schon was schreiben ... kommt bald ...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß beim biken. Bis bald im Wald
Gruß Frank


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Mai 2015)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß beim biken. Bis bald im Wald
> Gruß Frank


Ja steh ich im wald hier, wo bleibt unser altbier ))


----------



## Binerl (10. Mai 2015)

Huhu Jungs,

geht was am Vatertag oder Samstag?

Schön, Euch gestern beim Gäsbock gesehen zu haben.

LG Binerl


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Mai 2015)

Am vatertag mach ich vatertour und am samstag ist ac/dc angesagt. Also ich weder noch denke ich. Ich glaube aber steffen wollte fahren


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Mai 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ........ Ich glaube aber steffen wollte fahren


 der war gut


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Mai 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> der war gut


Gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. Mai 2015)

Hi alle zusammen  weiß jemand von euch ob das weinbiet wieder geöffnet hat ?


----------



## karsan (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Frank...war gestern auf dem Lambertskreuz und da haben sich welche unterhalten das es noch zu ist und sie beim renovieren sind.

Gruss


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. Mai 2015)

karsan schrieb:


> Hallo Frank...war gestern auf dem Lambertskreuz und da haben sich welche unterhalten das es noch zu ist und sie beim renovieren sind.
> 
> Gruss


Danke für die Info und noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. Mai 2015)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen  weiß jemand von euch ob das weinbiet wieder geöffnet hat ?


Näheres findest du hier:
http://www.pwv-gimmeldingen.de/weinbiethaus.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. Mai 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Näheres findest du hier:
> http://www.pwv-gimmeldingen.de/weinbiethaus.html
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Danke Thomas
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Mai 2015)

*Samstag, 23.Mai Einsteigertour*

Für alle, die mal in die Gruppe reinschnuppern möchten und keine bis wenig MTB-Erfahrung haben, gibt es mal wieder eine Einsteigertour.
Bevor es richtig in den Wald geht findet am Anfang etwas Grundfahrtechniktraining statt.
Die Tour führt uns dann zu Anfang auf breiten bis mittelbreiten Wegen zu einer Pfälzerwaldhütte in die wir auch einkehren werden. Nach der wohlverdienten Stärkung treten wir den Heimweg auf einem leichten Singletrail wieder gen Neustadt an.
Konditionell und fahrtechnisch wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen und ausreichend pausiert.
Voraussetzungen um an der Tour teilnehmen zu können, sind ein Funktiontüchtiges Bike (wird vor dem Start überprüft) und einen Helm. Ebenso sollte man etwas zu trinken und etwas Kleingeld für die Einkehr dabei haben.

*Treffpunkt: Neustadt Hbf, Uhrzeit:10:00 Uhr*

Für diejenigen die mit der S-Bahn fahren wollen hier die Abfahrtszeiten:
Speyer NW: 9:27
Schifferstadt: 9:41
Wir, Lars und ich, werden in Schifferstadt zusteigen. Sollte noch jemand dort zusteigen wollen, besteht die Möglichkeit ein Gruppenticket zu lösen das ich gerne organisiere.

Wer also mit uns einmal MTB-Erfahrung sammeln möchte kann sich nun ab sofort hier anmelden. 

Bis bald im Wald
Thomas und Lars


----------



## Proteus_66 (19. Mai 2015)

So ... ich bin bei der Einsteigertour dabei. Allerdings komme ich mit dem Auto nach Neustadt. Keine Ahnung ob am Samstag Züge fahren oder nicht.

Danke für die Organisation und Gruß Jörg


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2015)

So wie es aussieht nicht. Das ist lächerlich so langsam.


----------



## Binerl (19. Mai 2015)

Und wie! Bin stinksauer.

Ich wollte am Pfingstsonntag mit dem Rennrad an den Bodensee. Tages-Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und dann per Bahn zurück.
Kann ich jetzt vergessen, da dieser Weselsky schon wieder meint, seinen irren Kopf durchsetzen zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (19. Mai 2015)

Binerl schrieb:


> Und wie! Bin stinksauer.
> 
> Ich wollte am Pfingstsonntag mit dem Rennrad an den Bodensee. Tages-Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und dann per Bahn zurück.
> Kann ich jetzt vergessen, da dieser Weselsky schon wieder meint, seinen irren Kopf durchsetzen zu müssen...


Warum in die Ferne schweifen .....

Fahr doch den Pfälzer Bergkönig und wenn dir das nicht reicht baust du noch ein Schleifchen ein


----------



## Binerl (19. Mai 2015)

Nein. Die Schwäbische Alb ruft. Am Pfingstmontag muss ich sowieso privat in Schwaben sein.
Zudem ist der See wunderschön im Mai.

Meine Entscheidung steht jetzt: Ich fahre trotzdem mit dem Renner. Das bekomme ich schon gedeichselt (Fernbus).


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2015)

Ich will da demnächst hin und 1 x aussenrum ... 125 km... will jmd mit.

Na da gehören i mmer 2 seiten zu.... aber normalerweise gehört da jetzt mal politisch ein machtwort gesprochen... die spinnen doch.

Bawü ticket ? Oder wie kommst da hin ?


----------



## Binerl (19. Mai 2015)

@steffenbecki:

Ich fahre mit dem Auto nach Tübingen und starte von dort. Sind dann einfach so 120 km bis 140 km mit ca. 1.500 Hm an den See, je nachdem, wie ich über die Alb mit dem Renner fahre. Ziel ist Überlingen.
Landschaftlich urschön. Muss man mal machen.

Die Tour über die Alb finde ich fast geiler, als nur um den See herumzufahren. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung...

Ansonsten schaue Dir doch mal den Hohenzollernradweg an. Aber da diese Strecke auch Waldwege beinhaltet, geht da Rennrad eher weniger. Ist nur für Auswärtige sehr empfehlenswert, weil man so die ganze Alb mal richtig kennenlernt.

Was den Streik betrifft: Ich denke, Weselsky ist hier der größte Übeltäter. Ist immer schlecht, wenn man irren Köpfen zu viel Macht einräumt.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2015)

Tubeless.... eingestellt alles. Könnt los gehen jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. Mai 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Tubeless.... eingestellt alles. Könnt los gehen jetzt


Auch ein feines Rädchen, wünsch dir viel Spaß und vor allendingen viel Glück


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2015)

Schaun wir mal.... muss wieder druck rein wie sau dahinten. Kene ahnung was fox da immer macht. Die amis sind gar net so leicht ))).. 

Preis war bombe für das rad...


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2015)

Na steckachse vorne bissl fummlig. Braucht man werkzeug für ;-(... das is an der 36er am hanzz besser. Dafür hat sram am umwerfer hinten ne clevere idee um rad rein und raus zu machen.... da finde ich wiederrum gelungen


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Mai 2015)

Nie mehr canyon.... mann ich warte seit 3 wochen auf meine kohle vom fatbike....das is so ein sauladen


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Mai 2015)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung 

*Samstag, 23.Mai Einsteigertour*

Für alle, die mal in die Gruppe reinschnuppern möchten und keine bis wenig MTB-Erfahrung haben, gibt es mal wieder eine Einsteigertour.
Bevor es richtig in den Wald geht findet am Anfang etwas Grundfahrtechniktraining statt.
Die Tour führt uns dann zu Anfang auf breiten bis mittelbreiten Wegen zu einer Pfälzerwaldhütte in die wir auch einkehren werden. Nach der wohlverdienten Stärkung treten wir den Heimweg auf einem leichten Singletrail wieder gen Neustadt an.
Konditionell und fahrtechnisch wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen und ausreichend pausiert.
Voraussetzungen um an der Tour teilnehmen zu können, sind ein Funktiontüchtiges Bike (wird vor dem Start überprüft) und einen Helm. Ebenso sollte man etwas zu trinken und etwas Kleingeld für die Einkehr dabei haben.

*Treffpunkt: Neustadt Hbf, Uhrzeit:10:00 Uhr*

Für diejenigen die mit der S-Bahn fahren wollen hier die Abfahrtszeiten:
Speyer NW: 9:27
Schifferstadt: 9:41
Wir, Lars und ich, werden in Schifferstadt zusteigen. Sollte noch jemand dort zusteigen wollen, besteht die Möglichkeit ein Gruppenticket zu lösen das ich gerne organisiere.

Wer also mit uns einmal MTB-Erfahrung sammeln möchte kann sich nun ab sofort hier anmelden. 

Bis bald im Wald
Thomas und Lars


----------



## Proteus_66 (23. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich wollte mich nochmal für die geniale Einweisung heute bei Thomas & Lars bedanken. Unbezahlbar Eure Tipps ... und so eine "Einzelschulung" hat doch was  ... als Einsteiger habe ich Euch ganz schön gebremst ... aber ich hoffe doch, dass es besser wird  ... aber Bergab lief es doch ganz gut 

Also Danke ... es hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht und ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten male.

Ein schönes Pfingstwochenende und gruß Jörg


----------



## Larslampe (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
mir hat die "kleine " Einsteigertour auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 
Freue mich wenn Jörg ab jetzt regelmäßig mit dabei ist!
Viele Grüße und eine schöne Woche, 
Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts denn am samstag aus ? Da war doch danach das Familientreffen ?


Ich muss sagen 11-fach reicht völlig aus. Bin zufrieden damit. Vorne 28 oder 30 und hinten 10,42.... das ist super. Shimano xt gibts ja demnächst auch in 11-fach


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Mai 2015)

Grade gegoogelt. Shimano xt 11-fach ab juli. Und was interessant klingt. Braucht angeblich keinen speziellen freilauf und wäre daher mit 10-fach felgen kompatibel. Im gegensatz zu sram.
Weiterhin mal als preisindikator. Die xtr 11-fach kassettte kostet 189,-. Sollte die xt billiger sein. Daher baue ich mir dann das stereo auf 11 fach um. Das spart Gewicht. Leichtere Laufräder drauf und schwupp die wupp 12 kg Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Mai 2015)

Was geht am samstag ? Extra urlaub genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

*Sonntag, 31.05. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Lambrecht, Tourende: voraussichtlich Wachenheim
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Lambrecht: 10:45

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Mai 2015)

Redet noch eine mit mir wegen samstag ??


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Redet noch eine mit mir wegen samstag ??


Laut Email von Tom vom 11.05. ist am Samstag eine Trailtour angesagt.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte familientreffen ???


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Ich dachte familientreffen ???


 ich hab dir eine Mail geschickt


----------



## annecy (28. Mai 2015)

Wir wären am Sonntag wohl dabei, zu dritt, ich bringe noch einen weiteren verrückten Italiener mit wenn das ok ist.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Wir wären am Sonntag wohl dabei, zu dritt, ich bringe noch einen weiteren verrückten Italiener mit wenn das ok ist.


Oh Mama mia , kein Problem

Also dann fangen wir mal an zu zählen:

1. Ich
2,3,4. Annette und zwei verrückte Italiener
5. Andreas


----------



## Binerl (28. Mai 2015)

Tourstart wäre dann am Sonntag in Lambrecht am Bahnhof?

Ich bin evtl. am Sonntag dabei, weiß es aber erst morgen sicher.

Würde dann hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

Binerl schrieb:


> Tourstart wäre dann am Sonntag in Lambrecht am Bahnhof?.......



*Sonntag, 31.05. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Lambrecht, Tourende: voraussichtlich Wachenheim
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Lambrecht: 10:45

Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Mit dabei:

1. Ich
2,3,4. Annette und zwei verrückte Italiener
5. Andreas
6. Bienerl ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darwi (28. Mai 2015)

Ich komme auch zur EHK-Tour!


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, es stimmt:

*Samstag, 30. Mai ist Trailtour*
Abfahrt in Speyer um 10:00 am Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest.
Trails nuff, Trails nunner. Rund um Neustadt etc. im weitesten Sinne.

Ich muss nur noch mein Rad fit kriegen. Da habe ich an den Bremsen
gebastelt, und jetzt bremst die Bremse nicht. Was nicht ganz optimal ist.
Krieg ich aber noch irgendwie hin...

*Wer ist dabei?*

Zum Vormerken schon mal:

Sonntag, 7.Juni: Tour zum Technikparcours nach Hochspeyer
Da fahren wir als Trail-Tour-Gruppe und als EHKT-Gruppe hin.
Genaue Zeiten etc. folgen. Aber voraussichtliche Abfahrt in
Speyer um 9 oder 10 Uhr morgens.

Samstag, 13.Juni: Familien-Tour. Heißt wir fahren ab mittags eine Tour
und treffen dann nachmittags die restlichen Teile der Familien, die nachkommen wollen.
Dann gibt's lecker Essen und Wein im Weingut.
Details folgen noch. Wer im Herbst beim Winzer in Mußbach mit dabei war, hat ja aber
auch schon eine Vorstellung vom Event.

Und als längerfristigen Termin:
Samstag auf Sonntag am 4. Juli: From dusk till dawn
Wir fahren Samstag abend los, ich tendiere zu KL. Und dann fahren wir einfach
bis es hell wird oder wir wieder in NW angelangt sind.
Im Idealfall fällt beides zusammen.
Dieses mal muss es wieder klappen !!! Keine Krankheit oder Dauerregen oder sonstiges !!!

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## nile2 (28. Mai 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 31.05. EHK-Tour*
> Tourstart : Lambrecht, Tourende: voraussichtlich Wachenheim
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04
> ...


Oh, das ist diesmal aber schnell voll hier,  muss ich mich aber beeilen, damit ich noch mitkomme.
Bin auch am Sonntag bei der EHK Tour dabei


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

*Sonntag, 31.05. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Lambrecht, Tourende: voraussichtlich Wachenheim
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Lambrecht: 10:45

Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Update

Mit dabei:

1. Ich
2,3,4. Annette und zwei verrückte Italiener
5. Andreas
6. Bienerl ?
7. Darwi
8. Evelin
9. Werner


----------



## mtbwerner57 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Thomas,
ich würde gerne bei der EHK-Tour mitfahren. 
Zustieg in den Zug in Haßloch um 10:24 Uhr.
Kann ein Ticket besorgt werden, oder muss ich mich selbst drum kümmern?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

mtbwerner57 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> ich würde gerne bei der EHK-Tour mitfahren.
> Zustieg in den Zug in Haßloch um 10:24 Uhr.
> Kann ein Ticket besorgt werden, oder muss ich mich selbst drum kümmern?
> ...


Hallo Werner freut mich das du mit dabei bist. Zustieg in Hassloch 10:23 und Ticket kann ich besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwerner57 (28. Mai 2015)

Ok freu mich drauf, bis Sonntag.


----------



## Binerl (28. Mai 2015)

Ich wiederhole mich:
Wo ist der Treffpunkt in Lambrecht? Am Bahnhof?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Mai 2015)

Binerl schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich:
> Wo ist der Treffpunkt in Lambrecht? Am Bahnhof?


Jawoll am Bahnhof


----------



## Binerl (28. Mai 2015)

Käme doch per Auto, auch wenn das wg Zielpunkt in Wachenheim eher suboptimal ist. Aber das kriege ich schon geregelt.


----------



## freeride-nub (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bin Samstag dabei.

War der Ausflug zum Technikparcours Hochspeyer nicht ursprünglich für den 20.6. geplant? Am 7.6. kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Mai 2015)

Moin moin,

Ich geh zwar net von aus, aber hier hat niemand interesse an einem hanzz sl 2013 gr. L...... 1850 euro rum. Das ist aber verhandelbar.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Mai 2015)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag dabei.
> 
> War der Ausflug zum Technikparcours Hochspeyer nicht ursprünglich für den 20.6. geplant? Am 7.6. kann ich leider nicht.


Ja, sorry. Der Termin wurde auf den 7.6. verschoben.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (29. Mai 2015)

Hi Tom , ich bin morgen mit dabei
Gruß Frank


----------



## Binerl (29. Mai 2015)

@Bonsaibiker:

Bin am Sonntag sicher dabei! Stoße am Bahnhof Lambrecht zu Euch.

Bis dann!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Mai 2015)

*Sonntag, 31.05. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Lambrecht, Tourende: voraussichtlich Wachenheim
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Lambrecht: 10:45

Teilnehmerzahl: max. 10

Update

Mit dabei:

1. Ich
2,3,4. Annette und zwei verrückte Italiener
5. Andreas
6. Bienerl
7. Darwi
8. Evelin
9. Werner
10. Christel

So das war's, ausverkauft 
Schönes Wetter ist auch gebucht, das gibt eine nette Ausfahrt.
Freu mich auf Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darwi (29. Mai 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, es stimmt:
> 
> Und als längerfristigen Termin:
> Samstag auf Sonntag am 4. Juli: From dusk till dawn
> ...



Wird bestimmt super viel spaß machen am ramadan!!


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Wer fährt denn nachher alles bei diesem lieblichen wetter ? Wird aber besser werden


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2015)

Bis jetzt: Ich, Frank, Sven und ich glaube Steffen R.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Mai 2015)

Ok dann bis gleich


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. Mai 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 31.05. EHK-Tour*
> Tourstart : Lambrecht, Tourende: voraussichtlich Wachenheim
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04
> ...


So schnell kann es gehen, da Andreas verhindert ist, ist ein Platz frei geworden.


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Juni 2015)

Servus,

Hat jmd spontan lust heute abend aufs lambertzkreuz zu fahren ?


Ich würde hochfahren und dann nicht zu spät wieder runter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Hat jmd spontan lust heute abend aufs lambertzkreuz zu fahren ?
> 
> ...


Um wieviel Uhr


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Juni 2015)

Du richte ich mich nach euch. Hab frei heute..... ich würde mit dem zug kommen. Könnten wir uns in sis treffen. Muss euch was von canyon erzählen. Da lacht ihr euch tod


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Du richte ich mich nach euch. Hab frei heute..... ich würde mit dem zug kommen. Könnten wir uns in sis treffen. Muss euch was von canyon erzählen. Da lacht ihr euch tod


Wegen der Uhrzeit kann ich momentan nichts dazu sagen, Steffen wollte so gegen 17:00-17:30 bei mir sein und wir würden dann direkt hinfahren. d.h. wir könnten uns dann dort treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (3. Juni 2015)

Jo passt ja. Ihr fahrt mit dem auto hin ?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (3. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Jo passt ja. Ihr fahrt mit dem auto hin ?


Ne, von zu Hause aus mit dem Bike


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2015)

(Hier stand mal was von einer Tour nach Hochspeyer zum Singletrail-Technikparcours. Da aber bisher der Andrang nicht so riesig war, habe ich das nach Rücksprache mit Thomas gecancelt. Wer aber morgen nach Stromberg will: Das gilt noch. Ansonsten ist dieses WE keine offizielle Tour. Die Tour nach Hochspeyer wird an einem anderen Termin aber nachgeholt.)


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2015)

Außerdem: Morgen früh fahren ein paar von uns auch nach Stromberg. Wer Interesse hat, meldet sich am besten direkt bei mir oder Thomas.


----------



## nile2 (5. Juni 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> (Hier stand mal was von einer Tour nach Hochspeyer zum Singletrail-Technikparcours. Da aber bisher der Andrang nicht so riesig war, habe ich das nach Rücksprache mit Thomas gecancelt. Wer aber morgen nach Stromberg will: Das gilt noch. Ansonsten ist dieses WE keine offizielle Tour. Die Tour nach Hochspeyer wird an einem anderen Termin aber nachgeholt.)


Oh, das ist aber schade. Ich wollte mitfahren :-(
Gibt es denn am Sonntag ne Tour? 
Grüße Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. Juni 2015)

nile2 schrieb:


> ....Gibt es denn am Sonntag ne Tour?
> Grüße Evelin


Leider nein, (sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde).

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen....zuerst einmal ja ich lebe noch...habe gelesen das am Samstag die Weinguttour ist. Start steht auf der Homepage mit 13.00 Uhr?! Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt? Denn ich hätte auch mal wieder Zeit mit zu fahren...
Dank Lars bekomm ich mein Bike auch noch Fit bis dahin 

@alle Canyon Driver.... ich bin aktuell beruflich die ganze Woche über immer in Koblenz (bis 10.07). Wenn ich jemandem mal was mitbringen soll...kann er sich einfach melden.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2015)

Musste gerade noch die lange vorbereitete Planung abschließen  Aus der Weinguttour wurde nun auch eine Brauerei-Tour. Aber da sind wir ja flexibel, denke ich ;-)

Samstag ist Familientour oder Brauereitour
(je nach selbst gesetztem Schwerpunkt )

Zugfahrende Radler treffen sich in* um 13:00 am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest*, bzw. steigen entsprechend später Richtung NW zu.

Es gibt dann eine *Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour* und eine *Trailtour*. Beide starten um *13:40 in Lambrecht*. Wer will kann natürlich auch mit dem Auto dort hin kommen, muss dann aber irgendwie wieder zurück oder das Auto verbrennen. Denn Ende der Tour ist in NW.

Gegen 17:30 sind wir in NW am Brauhaus (Nähe Böbig). Dort kann man dann die eigentliche Familie nachkommen lassen, sofern man eine hat und die sehen möchte. Ansonsten darf man auch ohne Familie bleiben. Infos und Adresse unter http://brauhaus-neustadt.com

Und jetzt bräuchten wir Meldungen für die EHKT und Trailtour und eine ungefähre Schätzung wer noch ins Brauhaus nachkommt. Wie immer maximal 10 Personen pro Gruppe.

EHKT:

Thomas D.
Trailtour:

Tom

Gruß, Tom


----------



## annecy (8. Juni 2015)

Erster 

Ich nehme bitte einmal die EHKT, für Massi einmal Trailtour. 

Ins Brauhaus kämen wir auch mit (wie siehts denn dort mit Rad abstellen aus?), mehr Familie als uns beide gibts nicht.


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Juni 2015)

Isch kumm ach... wahrschreinlich mit little budha )))))))))))) danach ins brauhaus


----------



## karsan (8. Juni 2015)

Also Lars und ich wären dann bei der EHKT am Start


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2015)

Update:



tommybgoode schrieb:


> EHKT:
> 
> Thomas D.
> Annette
> ...


----------



## darwi (10. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre bei der Trailtour dabei...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. Juni 2015)

*Samstag ist Familientour oder Brauereitour*



EHKT:

Thomas D.
Annette
Lars
Karsten
Trailtour:

Tom
Massi
Steffen Buddha
Darwi

Wer morgen ab Schifferstadt Tickets braucht, bitte melden

Gruß Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Mich hat die sommergrippe erwischt. Ich mach das spontan morgen. Entweder gar nicht oder dann eher gemütlich.


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Juni 2015)

Guten morgen, 

Welch liebliches wetter . Wie bestellt. Da ich zu  einen nicht richtig fit bin und zum anderen eher wenig lust verspüre im regen zu fahren werde ich wohl eher nicht am bahnhof sein. Das mache ich aber spontan. Je nachdem wie es sich in den nächsten 1,5 h entwickelt.

Sollte ich nicht kommen wünsche ich allen recht viel spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2015)

Ansonsten kannst du ja mit der Familie noch nachkommen.


----------



## karsan (14. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen....wollte mich nur nochmal für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken!!!
War wie immer sehr cool und auch schöne wieder neue Leute kennenzulernen.
Hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spaß hinterher!?

Bis zum nächsten Mal..


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juni 2015)

Nur zum Vormerken schon mal:

Samstag ist Tour zum Technikparcours Hochspeyer.
Abfahrt ist wegen der längeren Anfahrt diesmal schon um 9 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest. Zurück möchte ich wieder gegen 15 Uhr sein.
Details folgen noch...


----------



## annecy (16. Juni 2015)

Wir wären Samstag dabei, kommen aber mit dem Auto und parken direkt an der Jugendherberge (= oben in Startnähe).

Der orange Track mit den Spitzkehren ist aber leider bis auf Weiteres geschlossen.


----------



## darwi (16. Juni 2015)

Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Juni 2015)

Hey ho,

Nochmal die frage wegen sonntag. Wer würde denn zum gravity kurs 3 mit nach beerfelden ? Alleine habe ich keinen bock


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Juni 2015)

Thomas schau mal bei t.n.c. hamburh. Die ham die magische marie noch im angebot


----------



## LeanderMTB (16. Juni 2015)

Servus hei, 
Ich bin nach längerem jetzt auch wieder im lande und wollt mal wieder weng was Starten? 
Was is das am Samstag denn? Hätte man sich da im vornherein irgendwo anmelden müssen ?

Grüße Leander


----------



## Frank-Sohn (18. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen.Thomas und Ich fahren am Samstag auch mit
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (18. Juni 2015)

*So, dann gibt's endlich auch mal weitere Infos für Samstag:*

Infos zum Technikparcours findet man hier: http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php?id=singletrail_parcours_hochspeyer
Eine Strecke ist ganz gesperrt, und zwei andere Strecken im unteren Bereich.
Wir fahren aber trotzdem hin, da gibt es schon noch andere Strecken und Schlüsselstellen zum üben.
Damit wir auch ein bisschen rollen, startet die eigentliche Tour ab Frankenstein. So Trail-lastig wie die sonstigen
Touren wird die Fahrt nach Hochspeyer nicht werden, das geht dort nicht.
Aber ein paar nette Trails nehmen wir schon mit.
Dann fahren wir so lange wir Lust und Zeit haben in Hochspeyer rum.
Je nach Zeit und Lust fahren wir dann wieder nach Frankenstein oder ab Hochspeyer direkt mit dem Zug zurück.

Abfahrt ist wie gesagt in *Speyer Nordwest* um *9 Uhr*. Zurück muss ich wieder um *15 Uhr* sein. Evtl. kann man die Zugtickets ja geschickt teilen. Dann könnten ja auch welche, die evtl. länger bleiben wollen, das auch tun.

Da wir bei keiner Hütte vorbeikommen, sollte jeder genug Festes und Flüssiges dabei haben.

Zugticket ist wegen Hochspeyer diesmal etwas teurer. Je nachdem wie es genau aufgeht werden das
5-7 Euro sein.

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

Tom (also ich)
Thomas D.
Annette
Massimo
darwi
Leander
Frank
Thomas
Werner
Wer ein Zugticket braucht, muss kurz vor 9 am Bahnhof stehen oder mir vorher noch Bescheid geben.



annecy schrieb:


> Wir wären Samstag dabei, kommen aber mit dem Auto und parken direkt an der Jugendherberge (= oben in Startnähe).


Ihr könntet das Auto ja alternativ auch in Frankenstein am Bahnhof abstellen, wenn ihr wollt.



LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Servus hei,
> Ich bin nach längerem jetzt auch wieder im lande und wollt mal wieder weng was Starten?
> Was is das am Samstag denn? Hätte man sich da im vornherein irgendwo anmelden müssen ?


Warst Du von Speyer weg? Kannst Du ja am Samstag erzählen...
Anmelden hättest Du Dich nirgends müssen.
Was das am Samstag ist ... siehe Link oben.

Bis dann, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Juni 2015)

Die ersten preise für 11fach xt sind raus. Kassette 80 und schaltwerk 80.... klingt mal soweit gut.kurbel jetzt noch 150 und schalter 60..... dann wird das ne option...


----------



## Florian.R (18. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich würde mich mal so 80% für Samstag anmelden, wenn das geht. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich es schaffe, eine Stunde früher aufzustehen 
Ich springe dann einfach in den Zug nach Kaiserslautern um halb zehn in Neustadt.

Gruß Florian


----------



## freeride-nub (18. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich wieder den gleichen Zug wie sonst auch nehmen kann, nur eben eine Stunde früher?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2015)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich es schaffe, eine Stunde früher aufzustehen
> Ich springe dann einfach in den Zug nach Kaiserslautern um halb zehn in Neustadt.



Du bist doch kein Student mehr !?



freeride-nub schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich wieder den gleichen Zug wie sonst auch nehmen kann, nur eben eine Stunde früher?


Yep.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2015)

Update


tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tom (also ich)
> Thomas D.
> Annette
> Massimo
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darwi (19. Juni 2015)

hey tom, ist dass der richtige zug?
Wenn nein, gib mal bitte an, mit welchem ihr fährt...


----------



## LeanderMTB (19. Juni 2015)

Ija Top, ich schau dass ich um kurz vor 9:00 am Bhof speyer nw bin, bräuchte ein Ticket von dort...


----------



## annecy (19. Juni 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ihr könntet das Auto ja alternativ auch in Frankenstein am Bahnhof abstellen, wenn ihr wollt.



Wir kommen trotzdem direkt nach Hochspeyer. Wir stoßen dann also dort direkt zu euch.

Und da ich heute frei hatte, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und ein paar Muffins für morgen gebacken - eine echte EHKT ohne Kuchen geht ja schließlich nicht!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. Juni 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Wir kommen trotzdem direkt nach Hochspeyer. Wir stoßen dann also dort direkt zu euch.
> 
> Und da ich heute frei hatte, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und ein paar Muffins für morgen gebacken - eine echte EHKT ohne Kuchen geht ja schließlich nicht!


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass außer den Leuten, die in Speyer direkt mitfahren nur Sven ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt von mir möchte?

Falls nicht, bitte melden.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2015)

darwi schrieb:


> hey tom, ist dass der richtige zug?
> Wenn nein, gib mal bitte an, mit welchem ihr fährt...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396877


Yep


----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. Juni 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass außer den Leuten, die in Speyer direkt mitfahren nur Sven ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt von mir möchte?
> 
> Falls nicht, bitte melden.


Ich brauch auch noch eins ab Schifferstadt wenn es dir nichts ausmacht


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Juni 2015)

Sehr schöner kurs in beerfelden. Zu empfehlen... alles machbar. Bissel höhere sprünge wie beim gravity 2....

M. Hat sich verliebt und will einen downhiller ))))


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Juni 2015)

Annette weil wir es von hatten. Das rage 1 von propain ist 650b und kostet 2,3.... das isn dh


----------



## MassimoC (21. Juni 2015)

So habs auch geschafft mich im Forum anzumelden. Ja der kurs hat wirklich laune gemacht und was gebracht vorallem war das feedback richtig gut. Aber am ende hab ich doch mal die Protektoren getestet ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (21. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Annette weil wir es von hatten. Das rage 1 von propain ist 650b und kostet 2,3.... das isn dh



Haben wir auch gerade schon entdeckt, und das gibt es in ganz tollen Farben  Ich geh jetzt erst mal Lotto spielen, ich brauch noch ein paar Räder...


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Juni 2015)

Schau mal bei yt..... auch nett... .

Im grunde reicht aber ein gutes enduro... nur die frage der haltbarkeit. 17,5 kg sind stabiler als 13


----------



## annecy (22. Juni 2015)

Bei YT kann ich aber nicht die Federhärte auswählen (zumindest finde ich nix), das geht bei Propain  Die Standardfedern sind zu hart für mich. Ich bin momentan mal bei den Freeridern am Stöbern, ich glaube das wäre was für mich!


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Juni 2015)

Bei YT ist die Federhärte durch die Rahmengröße vorgeben, lässt sich auch nicht ändern. 

Propain kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Mein Tyee musste schon einiges wegstecken und steht noch da wie am ersten Tag und der Service von Propain ist einfach ziemlich gut  Kannst dir ja mal das Spindrift anschauen. 

Wenn ich es mal wieder schaffe demnächst bei der EHKT mitzufahren können wir uns ja mal unterhalten


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Juni 2015)

Geht mal bei alutech auf die homepage und schaut euch mal fat fanes an..... muuuhahaaa haben will


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Juni 2015)

Musst einschicken bei propain ?

Kack wetter voll nass geworden gerade auf der loog und ausgesehen wie drecksau


----------



## kRoNiC (24. Juni 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Musst einschicken bei propain ?
> 
> Kack wetter voll nass geworden gerade auf der loog und ausgesehen wie drecksau



Rahmen direkt nicht, hab nur schon die Pike einschicken müssen und die war nach 1 1/2 Wochen wieder bei mir. Auch so sind die Jungs sehr nett und wirklich immer bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. Ist heute leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ...


----------



## annecy (24. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mal wieder schaffe demnächst bei der EHKT mitzufahren können wir uns ja mal unterhalten



Ja, sehr gerne  Die sind (auch wegen der vielen Farbmöglichkeiten) momentan unter meinen Favoriten. Es ist auch nix akutes, momentan schauen wir nur ein wenig & spinnen rum


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juni 2015)

Vor allem spinnen. Aber zurück zum thema jmd lust am we hin zu fahren. Vor dem urlaub will ich da ab und noch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (24. Juni 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Rahmen direkt nicht, hab nur schon die Pike einschicken müssen und die war nach 1 1/2 Wochen wieder bei mir. Auch so sind die Jungs sehr nett und wirklich immer bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. Ist heute leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ...


Du sagst es. Hab meinen cc dämpfer eingeschickt.. mind. 3 wochen....wehe ich krieg das bike net vor dem 23.07. Raste ich aus


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Juni 2015)

Nur zur Info: Trailtour wird dieses WE keine sein.


----------



## darwi (25. Juni 2015)

ich


----------



## Binerl (25. Juni 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
> Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04
> ...



Wo soll es denn hingehen? Auf die Kalmit?

LG Binerl


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Juni 2015)

Nö, evtl. Weinbiet oder Eckkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (25. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker
Larslampe
darwi
LeanderMTB


----------



## LeanderMTB (25. Juni 2015)

Ich waer am Sonntag bis auf weiteres auch dabei
Liebe grüße
Leander


----------



## freeride-nub (25. Juni 2015)

Waere auch dabei, vorausgesetzt der Bremsentausch am Samstag klappt.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Update
Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker
Larslampe
darwi
LeanderMTB
freeride-nub


----------



## MassimoC (25. Juni 2015)

Heyho, sind auch mit dabei Massimo&Annette.


----------



## darwi (25. Juni 2015)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei



Lars vergiss bitte die dämpferpumpe nicht...


----------



## Larslampe (26. Juni 2015)

@darwi,  Dämpferpumpe packe ich ein.


----------



## Binerl (26. Juni 2015)

Ok, wäre zu 50 % dabei. Ganz sicher weiss ich es erst heute Abend. Gebe dann Bescheid.

Stoße am Bhf. NW zu Euch.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Teilnehmer max. 10

Update
Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker
Larslampe
darwi
LeanderMTB
freeride-nub
MassimoC
annecy
Binerl zu 50%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (26. Juni 2015)

Hey, ich würde dann auch mitfahren, wenn noch ein 75%-Platz frei ist...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (26. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Teilnehmer max. 10

Update
Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker
Larslampe
darwi
LeanderMTB
freeride-nub
MassimoC
annecy
Florian.R


----------



## Binerl (26. Juni 2015)

Bin raus, sorry.

Ein Hügel ist mir für Sonntag zu wenig, wir geben uns zwei oder sogar drei, je nachdem, welche Route wir nehmen.

Weinbiethaus ist ja wieder offen und auf dem Eckkopf gab es vor zwei Wochen leckere Wildscheinbratwurst. Vielleicht gibt es die am Sonntag ja immer noch. 

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. Juni 2015)

Hi . Ich melde mich dann auch für morgen an .braucht jemand Tickets von Speyer?
Gruß Frank


----------



## LeanderMTB (27. Juni 2015)

Bräuchte eines ab speyer, aber wahr nett wenn ihr es erst kauft wenn ich da hin, ich hoffe ich schaffe es pünktlich,  danke


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. Juni 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Bräuchte eines ab speyer, aber wahr nett wenn ihr es erst kauft wenn ich da hin, ich hoffe ich schaffe es pünktlich,  danke


Alles klar.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Teilnehmer max. 10

Update
Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker
Larslampe
darwi
LeanderMTB
freeride-nub
MassimoC
annecy
Florian.R
Frank-Sohn

so, da wären wir ja beinahe komplett - einer geht noch.

braucht jemand noch Tickets ab Schifferstadt?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. Juni 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
> Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04
> ...


Thomas fährt auch mit


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. Juni 2015)

*Sonntag, 28.06. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende: voraussichtlich Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Tourstart in Neustadt: 10:40

Teilnehmer max. 10

Update
Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker
Larslampe
darwi
LeanderMTB
freeride-nub
MassimoC
annecy
Florian.R
Frank-Sohn
Thomas.H

so, da wären wir jetzt komplett 

braucht jemand noch Tickets ab Schifferstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (28. Juni 2015)

War ne schöne Tour!!! 
Danke an alle die dabei waren.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. Juni 2015)

Larslampe schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour!!!
> Danke an alle die dabei waren.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, es macht mir immer viel Spaß Euch durch den Wald führen zu dürfen. 
Danke auch nochmal an Flo für das Co-Guiding


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2015)

Die Nächte sind warm und kurz. Die Woche soll trocken sein. Perfektes Wetter also für die Tour:
From Dusk Till Dawn 2015
und zwar dieses Wochenende von Samstag auf Sonntag.
Der mäßig vorhandene Plan sieht so aus:
Abfahrt in Speyer am Samstag abend um 20:00
Dann fahren wir mit dem Zug nach KL. Dort geht es auf den Humbergturm. Dann dürfte es
langsam etwas dunkler werden und wir nähern uns im Laufe der Nacht wieder der Vorderpfalz.
Zwischendurch gibt es eine größere Pause. Und irgendwann am frühen Morgen erreichen
wir einen Hügel am Haardtrand. Dort oder in NW gibt es noch Frühstück.
Und dann geht's mit dem Zug wieder nach Speyer.
Streckendaten: ca. 60-70km und 1500-1700Hm

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## freeride-nub (29. Juni 2015)

*Handheb*
Ich schaetze mal, wir fahren mit Beleuchtung? Gibt es da wieder was vom Verein?

Gruss und schoenen Start in die Woche!


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2015)

Ja und ja


----------



## LeanderMTB (29. Juni 2015)

Also ich würde auch gern mit fahren wenn das klar geht...
Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme meine speiche wieder in Schuss 
Liebe grüße
Leander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2015)

Klar


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Juli 2015)

Kann mal wieder nicht. Die arbeit ruft . Wer würde denn vor urlaub mit nach beerfelden ? Bissl üben, bzw dort gibts ja auch die möglichkeit nen 4 h kurs zu machen ?


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Juli 2015)

Noch was am sonntag mache ich mit fabian enduro 3 kurs in hd. Bis jetzt sinds nur 3 stück mit ihm. Mag noch jmd mit ?


----------



## MassimoC (4. Juli 2015)

Viel spass bei dem enduro kurs! wir sind ja morgen in Beerfelden. Kamen bei dir eigentlich die bilder vom letzten kurs ich hab da noch nix....


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Juli 2015)

Update für heute Abend: 

Da wir keine 10 l Wasser mit schleppen wollen, haben wir beschlossen heute nur eine sehr abgespeckte Runde zu fahren. Abfahrtszeit bleibt wie gehabt 8:00 Uhr. Wir fahren dann aber nur in beziehungsweise um Neustadt ein bisschen im Wald rum. Danach gibt es wahrscheinlich noch ein Bierchen im Biergarten.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Juli 2015)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Viel spass bei dem enduro kurs! wir sind ja morgen in Beerfelden. Kamen bei dir eigentlich die bilder vom letzten kurs ich hab da noch nix....




Ne du ich hab noch nix bekommen.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Juli 2015)

Machen schon geile räder )))


----------



## Larslampe (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
jetzt habe ich schon die Halterung für den 10L Eimer ans Bike gebastelt (grins ). Scherz !!!
Wäre bei der kleinen Runde aber auch dabei. 
Zusteigen wie immer dann um 20.15h in Schifferstadt?
Tom kannst du dann ein Ticket für mich mitbesorgen? 
Grüße Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Juli 2015)

Mach ich.


----------



## Larslampe (4. Juli 2015)

Tausend Dank bis heute Abend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (5. Juli 2015)

War eine wirklich klasse kleine Tour gestern Spätabend!!!
Danke Tom und alle die dabei waren.
Freue mich auf den nächsten NightRide!!!


----------



## LeanderMTB (5. Juli 2015)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, war sehr spaßig!!! Vielen dank und bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## LeanderMTB (6. Juli 2015)

Hat heute nachmittag/abend vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine kleine runde, grad in Anbetracht der heute niedrigeren Temperatur und dem späten Sonnenuntergang?  Könnte hald wie immer nur ab neustadt hbf...


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Juli 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Hat heute nachmittag/abend vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine kleine runde, grad in Anbetracht der heute niedrigeren Temperatur und dem späten Sonnenuntergang?  Könnte hald wie immer nur ab neustadt hbf...




Mittwoch abend, lambertzkreuz ?


----------



## LeanderMTB (6. Juli 2015)

Klar, wegen mir gern!!!
Wo/wann genau können wir dann ija nich abmachen
Leander


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Juli 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Klar, wegen mir gern!!!
> Wo/wann genau können wir dann ija nich abmachen
> Leander



Ja ok, vielleicht fährt ja auch noch jmd mit.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (6. Juli 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Ja ok, vielleicht fährt ja auch noch jmd mit.


Würde auch gerne, bin aber gerade in Leander's Heimatstadt die ganze Woche


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Juli 2015)

Jmd am samstag zeit und lust auf nen tageskurs bei trailrock in dahn ?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juli 2015)

Du bist ja im Kursrausch im Moment ;-)

Ich würde evtl. am Samstag eine Tour fahren. Aber da warte ich noch etwas ab.
Bei 40°C fahre ich keine Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (7. Juli 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Du bist ja im Kursrausch im Moment ;-)
> 
> Ich würde evtl. am Samstag eine Tour fahren. Aber da warte ich noch etwas ab.
> Bei 40°C fahre ich keine Tour.




Na ja gibtt schon nützliche tipps da.  

Sind wieder 40 gemeldet ?

Ich bin gerade von wörth nach speyer gefahrem. Am schluss waren es 36 grad auf der anzeige. Bin fast vom rad gekippt. Bei dem wetter bin ich raus.

Na ja der kurs liest sich gut bei trailrock....

Am sonntag der fabian war auch gut.... üben üben üben


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juli 2015)

Klar. Ich sag ja auch gar nix dagegen.

Samstag sind momentan zwischen 30 und 35 gemeldet.


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Juli 2015)

Also dann eher mehr. Das wetter ist ja affig


----------



## LeanderMTB (8. Juli 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Also dann eher mehr. Das wetter ist ja affig



Wege heut abend, schaun wir dann mal am Nachmittag wie das Wetter ist?


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Juli 2015)

Ja machen wir.... mal schauen. In speyer war gestern nix... in lu weltuntergang


----------



## LeanderMTB (8. Juli 2015)

Also lt. Googlewetter soll es heute in neustadt nicht mehr regnen....
Hast nich Bock? 
Wann würde es dir denn passen? Bzw is es recht wenn wir und am Hbf treffen?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (8. Juli 2015)

Servus,

Ja schon. Wohin wollen wir den fahren. Von neustadt blau weis nach lambertzkreutz ? Anfang is etwas steil ein stück, dann entspannt und runter zu wolkenbruchweg nach lambrecht... ?

Um 18:00 h in neustadt ?


----------



## LeanderMTB (8. Juli 2015)

Alles klar!
Wegen der Tour bin ich offen für alles,ich hoff nur ich brems dich allzu sehr aus...

Bis dann 

PS: an alle anderen, ihr wisst Bescheid 18:00 neustadt hbf


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Juli 2015)

Bestimmt nicht. Lambertzkreuz is bikertreffen. Was trinken oder essen und wieder runter... oder halt nur um neustadt. Mir egal


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. Juli 2015)

*Sonntag, 12.07. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Wird noch bekannt gegeben,  Tourende:Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16


----------



## darwi (9. Juli 2015)

Bin Dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Juli 2015)

Muss am WE bei einem Umzug helfen und werde also nicht zur normalen Zeit fahren.
Könnte mir aber vorstellen z.B. Sonntag abend noch eine Runde zu drehen, falls jemand mit will.
Vielleicht so ab 17 Uhr oder so?


----------



## otterbiker (10. Juli 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 12.07. EHK-Tour*
> Tourstart : Wird noch bekannt gegeben,  Tourende:Neustadt
> S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
> Speyer NW 10:04
> Schifferstadt 10:16


Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn du mich mitnimmst 

peter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Juli 2015)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn du mich mitnimmst
> 
> peter


Natürlich, gar keine Frage

*Sonntag, 12.07. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende:Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16

Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker 
Darwi
Otterbiker


----------



## LeanderMTB (11. Juli 2015)

Guten morgen 

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei!!! 
Fährt sonst wer ab speyer nw? 

Grüße


----------



## Florian.R (11. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

Ich bin morgen mit!

Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (11. Juli 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Ich wäre morgen auch dabei!!!
> Fährt sonst wer ab speyer nw?
> ...


Ich fahre auch ab Speyer NW


----------



## LeanderMTB (11. Juli 2015)

Super, 
Holst du zufällig auch immer so ein gruppenticket, bzw wie wird das geklärt?  
Grüße


----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. Juli 2015)

*Sonntag, 12.07. EHK-Tour*
Tourstart : Neustadt Hbf, Tourende:Neustadt
S-Bahn Abfahrt wie gewohnt:
Speyer NW 10:04 
Schifferstadt 10:16
Start NW Hbf: 10:40

Bis jetzt dabei:

Bonsaibiker 
Darwi
Otterbiker
LeanderMTB
Florian.R

@LeanderMTB 
die Tickets können über diese App gekauft werden
https://www.rnv-online.de/tickets/handy-ticket.html

ab Schifferstadt kann ich welche besorgen


----------



## otterbiker (12. Juli 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Super,
> Holst du zufällig auch immer so ein gruppenticket, bzw wie wird das geklärt?
> Grüße


Ich kaufe mein Ticket noch am Automat, so auf Papier gedruckt.... sehen wir später am Bahnhof!


----------



## otterbiker (12. Juli 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Super,
> Holst du zufällig auch immer so ein gruppenticket, bzw wie wird das geklärt?
> Grüße


Ich habe gerade mit Tom telefoniert, wir können sein Handy zum Ticketkauf nutzen, ich hol das vorher ab. Du brauchst also nichts unternehmen.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juli 2015)

Wäre am Samstag jemand bei einer Trail Tour dabei? Von mir aus auch etwas früher. Dann ist es eher trocken und etwas kühler.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Frank-Sohn (16. Juli 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wäre am Samstag jemand bei einer Trail Tour dabei? Von mir aus auch etwas früher. Dann ist es eher trocken und etwas kühler.
> 
> Gruß, Tom


Hi Thomas.das Wochenende Ist bei mir schon verplant 
Gruß Frank


----------



## darwi (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe zwar Zeit, ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich deinen "Anforderungen in puncto Kondition und Schnelligkeit" erfülle.  Wäre auch die letzte tour für mich, da ich bald für 6 Wochen im Irak bin.


----------



## freeride-nub (17. Juli 2015)

Ich waere dabei. Wobei meine Wettervorhersage den Regen eher in die Morgenstunden platziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky82 (17. Juli 2015)

Hi, wäre auch dabei. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich vom Tempo mithalten kann, aber die Kondition ist da: Meine letzt Trailtour bei euch ist schon 2 Jahre her. Wann würde es denn los gehen? Ich würde in Mannheim in die S-Bahn zusteigen.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2015)

Gut, dann machen wir morgen um 10:30 ab HBf NW.

Darwi, Sven, Rocky82 und ich.

Wird dann evtl. keine "Trailtour" nach den amtlich definierten Richtlinien, sondern wir schauen einfach mal ...
Tendentiell vielleicht zeitlich eher etwas kürzer als sonst. Also wahrscheinlich keine Riesen-Hüttenpause.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## freeride-nub (17. Juli 2015)

Klingt nach einem Plan!
Rocky82, dann sehen wir uns um zehn vor zehn an Gleis eins. Können uns ja das ticket teilen, wenn du magst.
Bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## Rocky82 (18. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, Sven. Ich hab wohle ne BC 25. Schauen wir mal, bis gleich! Gruß, Ruben


----------



## SebastianKD (24. Juli 2015)

Hi ich würde ganz gerne mal mit kommen wenn ihr noch leute sucht ich komme aus mannheim bin aber oft in neustadt auch morgen am 25.7 Samstag wenn ihr mich mitnehmen wollt kann ja mal jemand bescheid sagen 

Gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Sebastian, zur Zeit sind wir fast alle seid heute in Saalbach für eine Woche. Wann wir wieder Touren anbieten siehst du dann hier im Forum und du kannst dich dann gerne uns anschließen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (24. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Ich wünsche allen die mitgefahren sind einen super Urlaub!!!  Viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und keine stürze 

Fahrts eine Abfahrt für mich mit und ich freu mich schon auf ein paar Geschichten 

Liebe grüße an alle 
Leander


----------



## Bonsaibiker (24. Juli 2015)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich wünsche allen die mitgefahren sind einen super Urlaub!!!  Viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und keine stürze
> 
> Fahrts eine Abfahrt für mich mit und ich freu mich schon auf ein paar Geschichten
> ...


Hallo Leander, wir danken dir
aber das mit den Stürzen kam leider etwas zu spät  einen hat es schon erwischt. Ging aber Gott sei Dank glimpflich ab.
Und wir natürlich gerne eine Abfahrt für dich mitfahren


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Juli 2015)

Solange nichts passiert ist ist ja alles OK ... Gehört zum Sport dazu 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß in Saalbach und viele schöne Tiefenmeter 

Ich bin erst Mitte August dort, freu mich aber auch schon wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## MrMoe (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

ich weiß ja, dass ihre gerade erst aus Leogang wieder da seid (hoffentlich gesund und munter), aber wann machen wir denn mal wieder eine Tour? Ich hab euch seit Ewigkeiten nicht gesehen und bin natürlich auch an den Urlaubserfahrungen interessiert.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2015)

Den Tom habe ich ein Tage lang gesehen.
Dem geht's gut.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. August 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Den Tom habe ich ein Tage lang gesehen.
> Dem geht's gut.


Jetzt wieder  War etwas müde gestern. War wieder ein sehr geiles Wochenende!!! Vielen Dank an alle, die das ermöglicht haben!!!

@MrMoe : Schön, dass Du wieder da bist. Du hast von Deinem Auslandsaufenthalt wahrscheinlich
noch mehr zu erzählen als wir. Bei uns war alles wunderbar. Keine (schwer) verletzten, tagsüber
hauptsächlich mit dem Lift hoch, ganz viel runter und abends schön Essen gegangen.
Das war's im Prinzip  Aber ich berichte gerne genauer.

Prinzipiell auch gerne bei einer Tour. Bin nur gerade etwas im "Freizeit-Stress" (gibt's so was ?)
Am Wochenende könnte ich nur Samstag, und dann auch früher als normal. Müsste um 14:00
oder so wieder zu Hause sein.
Oder unter der Woche. Entweder morgens oder abends.

Wer hätte denn noch Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour diese Woche oder Anfang nächster Woche?
Und wann?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Thomas_Hi (3. August 2015)

Bei einer Tour wäre ich dabei. Habe derzeit Urlaub, könnte also fast immer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Binerl (4. August 2015)

Mittwochnachmittag? Oder Donnerstagnachmittag?

Hätte ich auch Bock und könnte mich zeitlich entspr. organsieren.

Wochenende wird ehe schwierig, da der MTB-Marathon in NW ist und gerade um's Weinbiet sicher schon viel "gesperrt" sein dürfte.

LG Binerl


----------



## tommybgoode (4. August 2015)

Ich bringe am Freitag um 9 Uhr mein Auto zur Inspektion nach Neustadt.
Dann würde ich für ca. 3 Stunden in den Wald.

Wer mag mit?

Vom Anspruch her wäre das ein klassische Trailtour, also ca. 1000 Hm.
Große Pause würde ich nicht einplanen.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (4. August 2015)

Freitag würde passen. Ist dann in deinem auto noch Platz für ein Rad oder soll ich besser mit dem Zug kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (4. August 2015)

Komm einfach um kurz vor halb neun bei mir vorbei


----------



## Binerl (4. August 2015)

Tja, mein Vorschlag wurde ja geflissentlich übergangen. Tells a lot.


----------



## MrMoe (4. August 2015)

Eii, schade. Am Freitag bin ich leider für zwei Wochen im Urlaub. Dann sehen wir uns wohl erst Anfang September wieder. Aber die Zeit vergeht ja schneller als man denkt.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. August 2015)

Binerl schrieb:


> Mittwochnachmittag? Oder Donnerstagnachmittag?
> 
> Hätte ich auch Bock und könnte mich zeitlich entspr. organsieren.
> 
> ...




Mann muss ja dann nicht aufs weinbiet


----------



## steffenbecki (6. August 2015)

Wer fährt eigentlich am sonntag den sigma? Vorrausgesetzt mein stereo wird fertig fahre ich die mitteldistanz. Knapp 46 km, also etwas kürzer wie sonst. Da ich nicht sonderlich fit bin dieses jahr zählt dann nur der spass. Absonsten fahre ich mit dem hanzz die kurzdistanz ))). Das wird ein spass. 

Oder aber wir machen zusammen ne tour und schauen bissl zu ? Wetter wird ja nach der höllenglut morgen ganz akzeptabel am sonntag. Die strecke ist schön trocken und kurzdistanz kann jeder....


----------



## Frank-Sohn (6. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wer fährt eigentlich am sonntag den sigma? Vorrausgesetzt mein stereo wird fertig fahre ich die mitteldistanz. Knapp 46 km, also etwas kürzer wie sonst. Da ich nicht sonderlich fit bin dieses jahr zählt dann nur der spass. Absonsten fahre ich mit dem hanzz die kurzdistanz ))). Das wird ein spass.
> 
> Oder aber wir machen zusammen ne tour und schauen bissl zu ? Wetter wird ja nach der höllenglut morgen ganz akzeptabel am sonntag. Die strecke ist schön trocken und kurzdistanz kann jeder....


Hi Steffen ich wollte den Sigma schon immer mal fahren ich bin dabei. Welche Distanz ist mir egal.wie und wann kommen wir hin? Auto oder Zug


----------



## steffenbecki (6. August 2015)

Muss erst mal schaun ob ich ein rad habe und falls welches. Na ja normal die 46 km. Die fangen aber schon um 9 an..die 30 starten erst um 11:20 h. Ich denke mit dem auto, sonst muss ich noch früher weg. Das startgeld is halt happig. Müsste mich morgens noch anmelden, also denke ich um 7 los.... anmelden muss man sich im rathaus und parken am besten in böbig. dummmerweise komme ich auch erst um 21 h nach hause samstags..... kack planung wieder.
Keine ahnung wann ich alles packen soll.... morgen evtl..

da pfeifen einem die jungs nur so um die ohren. Kann ich dir sagen. Die 30 km wären halt entspannter von der zeit her, sind aber wahrscheinlich noch schneller.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (6. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Muss erst mal schaun ob ich ein rad habe und falls welches. Na ja normal die 46 km. Die fangen aber schon um 9 an..die 30 starten erst um 11:20 h. Ich denke mit dem auto, sonst muss ich noch früher weg. Das startgeld is halt happig. Müsste mich morgens noch anmelden, also denke ich um 7 los.... anmelden muss man sich im rathaus und parken am besten in böbig. dummmerweise komme ich auch erst um 21 h nach hause samstags..... kack planung wieder.
> Keine ahnung wann ich alles packen soll.... morgen evtl..
> 
> da pfeifen einem die jungs nur so um die ohren. Kann ich dir sagen. Die 30 km wären halt entspannter von der zeit her, sind aber wahrscheinlich noch schneller.


Na das klingt ja alles kompliziert dann vielleicht doch eine lockere Tour


----------



## steffenbecki (6. August 2015)

Start mitteldistanz 9:35 h, 45 km, 1450 hm
Start kurzdistanz 11:20, 36 km, 990 hm....

Ich muss schauen welches rad ich habe..... das ist halt sauschnell dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (6. August 2015)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Na das klingt ja alles kompliziert dann vielleicht doch eine lockere Tour




Kompliziert is das nicht. Alles gut organisiert....


Strecken sind übrigens ausgeschildert schon, also wer das ohne stress fahren möchte..... kann das morgen noch tun.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (6. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Kompliziert is das nicht. Alles gut organisiert....


kurzdistanz klingt für mich ganz gut ich kann dich mit dem Auto mitnehmen


----------



## steffenbecki (7. August 2015)

So stereo is mal wieder fertig. Nun mit strebe, die nicht mehr so ganz zum rest farblich passt. Am sonntag werde ich die 36 km fahren. Bis auf eine kleine schleife am ende und mitten drin sind die strecke  eh gleich. Nur relativ viel forstautobahn dabei. Die startzeit von 11:20 h ist mir sympahtisch


----------



## Frank-Sohn (7. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> So stereo is mal wieder fertig. Nun mit strebe, die nicht mehr so ganz zum rest farblich passt. Am sonntag werde ich die 36 km fahren. Bis auf eine kleine schleife am ende und mitten drin sind die strecke  eh gleich. Nur relativ viel forstautobahn dabei. Die startzeit von 11:20 h ist mir sympahtisch


Alles klar.Du kennst dich besser aus wenn sollen wir starten  ?


----------



## steffenbecki (7. August 2015)

Start ist 11:20 h. Parken können wir in böbig, dann zur anmeldung rollen. Ging ganz flott. Ich denke um 9 reicht dicke. 
Im übrigen gibts da jetzt auch ebike start )))))

So 2 räder in den bikemarkt gesetzt. Schaun wir mal.....


----------



## Frank-Sohn (7. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Start ist 11:20 h. Parken können wir in böbig, dann zur anmeldung rollen. Ging ganz flott. Ich denke um 9 reicht dicke.
> Im übrigen gibts da jetzt auch ebike start )))))
> 
> So 2 räder in den bikemarkt gesetzt. Schaun wir mal.....


Ok ich hol dich um 9 Uhr ab.dann bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (8. August 2015)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Ok ich hol dich um 9 Uhr ab.dann bis Sonntag[/QUOT
> 
> Ich hab mir die strecken jetzt nochmal genauer angesehen. Die sind doch ein wenig anders als vor 2 jahren. Bei der kurzstreckke fehlen paar technisch interessante abschnitte z.b. runter zur wolfsburg, dafür viel auf forstautobahn und daher einfach sehr schnell.... schad bischen fitter und bessere vorbereitung heute, dann wäre ganz klar die mitteldistanz mein ding.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. August 2015)

Ich denke das wird morgen wegen der Hitze auch auf der kurzen Strecke anstrengend genug;-))


----------



## steffenbecki (8. August 2015)

Ja das schon. Eh hinten hin stellen. Sonst wirst eh nur überholt. Werden eh sehr weit hinten liegen... aber is ja egal. Die streckenführung der mittelsstrecke is einfach bissl anspruchsvoller was das technische betrifft


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. August 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Ja das schon. Eh hinten hin stellen. Sonst wirst eh nur überholt. Werden eh sehr weit hinten liegen... aber is ja egal. Die streckenführung der mittelsstrecke is einfach bissl anspruchsvoller was das technische betrifft


Wie hinten anstellen  ??? Ich dachte wir fahren auf Sieg )))


----------



## steffenbecki (9. August 2015)

So  schön wars. Diesmal im mittelfeld sogar, leider einige schöne abfahrten nicht mehr dabei. Aber war wieder top.... nächstes jahr wieder und ich hoffe da fahren mal paar mehr mit von uns.


----------



## steffenbecki (10. August 2015)

Da es ja sehr ruhig in letzter zeit is was touren betrifft, oder ich finde sie nicht mehr, daher mein vorschlag eine tour zu machen. Eine idee dazu hätte ich auch schon. Jmd interesse ?


----------



## Florian.R (11. August 2015)

hi,

habe am Wochenende Zeit und Lust, so wies aussieht ist der Tag sogar egal. Was ist denn deine Idee, Steffen?

Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (12. August 2015)

Entweder von lambrecht über kaisergarten, hellerhütte, kalmit, felsenmeer...hochberg... oder aber totenkopf lolosruhe und dann edenkobener tal runter.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. August 2015)

Oder aber.... nw... weinbiet..richtung eckkopf...runter silberthal... lambertzkreuz...drach3ndels und dann nach lambrecht


----------



## Binerl (13. August 2015)

@ steffenbecki:

Wäre am Samstag mit am Start. Sonntag bin ich schon verplant.

LG Binerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (14. August 2015)

Samstag  komme ich aus dem nachtdienst. Von daher ist sonntag besser. Sollte niemand mit fahren setze  ich mich aufs rennrad. Damit hatte ich mir dann die an und abfahrt gespart


----------



## Binerl (14. August 2015)

.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2015)

Tag is ja die hölle los hier z.Z.

Jmd lust heute abend auf lambertzkreuz zu fahren ? Bzw ne normale tour


----------



## tommybgoode (26. August 2015)

Samstag?


----------



## tommybgoode (26. August 2015)

Und nächste Woche hätte ich auch unter der Woche mal Zeit für Stromberg oder Beerfelden.


----------



## pfalzbube (26. August 2015)

Vielleicht wird gerade mehr Klapprad als MTBgefahren... Übrigens, wer ist denn wieder dabei ?


----------



## MrMoe (26. August 2015)

Samstag hätte ich auch Zeit. Nach Stromberg würde ich auch gerne einmal wieder fahren, allerdings habe ich nächste Woche dafür leider keine Zeit. Die Woche danach wäre eine Option für mich.
Gruß
Moritz


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2015)

Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen. Entweder spitzkehrenkurs oder was mit familie. Ansonsten fahre ich eher rennrad zur zeit. Keine lust auf ständige defekte ;-).

Alle 3 räder stehen im bikemarkt.....


----------



## freeride-nub (26. August 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche hätte ich auch unter der Woche mal Zeit für Stromberg oder Beerfelden.


Da haette ich Interesse.
Am WE bin ich leider verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binerl (27. August 2015)

Samstag wäre genial. Wäre ich mal wieder seit langem dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. August 2015)

Hallo allerseits,



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird gerade mehr Klapprad als MTBgefahren... Übrigens, wer ist denn wieder dabei ?


Ich und Lars. Ich glaube Lars kennst Du nicht. Evtl. noch Thomas W.? Das weiß ich nicht.



MrMoe schrieb:


> Samstag hätte ich auch Zeit. Nach Stromberg würde ich auch gerne einmal wieder fahren, allerdings habe ich nächste Woche dafür leider keine Zeit. Die Woche danach wäre eine Option für mich.
> Gruß
> Moritz


Da wird es unter der Woche sehr wahrscheinlich leider nicht gehen. Aber Samstag machen wir was!



steffenbecki schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen. Entweder spitzkehrenkurs oder was mit familie. Ansonsten fahre ich eher rennrad zur zeit. Keine lust auf ständige defekte ;-).
> 
> Alle 3 räder stehen im bikemarkt.....






freeride-nub schrieb:


> Da haette ich Interesse.
> Am WE bin ich leider verplant.


Dann Donnerstag oder Freitag nach Beerfelden? Um 10:00 dort sein und dann 4-Stundenkarte?
Den ganauen Tag würde ich dann noch wetterabhängig machen, falls Du so flexibel sein kannst.



Binerl schrieb:


> Samstag wäre genial. Wäre ich mal wieder seit langem dabei.


Siehe PN

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (27. August 2015)

Und noch mal Hallo 

Die Ferien neigen sich ja dem Ende entgegen und es wird Zeit mal wieder regelmäßiger und etwas langfristiger Termine klar zu machen:

Erster Termin ist übermorgen:
*Samstag, 29.8.: Trailtour* mit kleiner Hüttenpause am Weinbiet. Ich war noch kein einziges mal am Weinbiet seit dem Umbau. Da wird es langsam mal Zeit.
Abfahrt ist wie üblich um 10:00 am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest. Die eigentliche Tour startet dann ab Lambrecht um 10:40, dann fahren wir knapp am Lambertskreuz vorbei, zum Stabenbergturm und schließlich zum Weinbiet, wo wir dann ein kleines Päuschen machen. Dann rollen wir nach NW, wo wir dann wieder mit dem Zug ab HBf zurück fahren.

*Samstag, 5.9.: Klappradcup*. Ich und Lars und ein paar Hundert andere Bekloppte fahren die Kalmit mit dem Klapprad hoch. Thomas @Bonsaibiker wird eine EHKT dorthin anbieten, um uns gebührend anzufeuern. Zeit und genaue Tour wird noch festgelegt. Aber es wird etwas später als normal sein, da der Start des Klappradcup um 15:00 in Maikammer ist.

*Samstag, 12.9.: Trailtour*. Details folgen dann noch. Zeit aber wie üblich.

*Sonntag, 13.9.: EHKT*. Details folgen.

*Sonntag, 20.9.: EHKT*. Details folgen.

*Samstag, 26.9.: EHKT und Trailtour mit Abschluss beim Winzer in Mußbach*. Diejenigen, die letztes Jahr dabei waren, wissen Bescheid. Für alle anderen: Wir fahren zwei getrennte Touren und treffen uns gegen 17:30 in Mußbach beim Winzer. Dort sind auch alle nichtbikenden Familienmitglieder und Freunde herzlich willkommen. Abfahrt in Speyer ist um 13:00.

Die letzten Wochen war es tatsächlich durch Urlaub etc. etwas ruhiger. Die Saison ist also wieder eröffnet!!!

Bis bald, Gruß, Tom


----------



## freeride-nub (27. August 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann Donnerstag oder Freitag nach Beerfelden? Um 10:00 dort sein und dann 4-Stundenkarte?
> Den ganauen Tag würde ich dann noch wetterabhängig machen, falls Du so flexibel sein kannst.


Das waere perfekt. Genau, den Tag einfach nach Wetter festlegen.


----------



## lomo (27. August 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und noch mal Hallo
> ...
> *Samstag, 5.9.: Klappradcup*. Ich und Lars und ein paar Hundert andere *Bekloppte* fahren die Kalmit mit dem Klapprad hoch. Thomas @Bonsaibiker wird eine EHKT dorthin anbieten, um uns gebührend anzufeuern. Zeit und genaue Tour wird noch festgelegt. Aber es wird etwas später als normal sein, da der Start des Klappradcup um 15:00 in Maikammer ist.
> ...



Sollte das nicht *Beklappte* heissen?


----------



## Binerl (27. August 2015)

Ich denke, dass bekloppt schon zutrifft, nachdem, was mancher Schulmeister hier in PN zum Besten gibt. Ich muss jetzt noch mit dem Kopf schütteln... ManchER meint eben, die immanente Bevormundung bzw. Autorität im Klassenzimmer erstreckt sich vorurteilsbeladen auf's restliche Leben.


Es grüßt die Inkompatible!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (27. August 2015)

Wir fahren am Samstag auch ne kleine Runde aufs Weinbiet und den Eiskanal wieder runter. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja oben am Samstag


----------



## MrMoe (27. August 2015)

Gut, Samstag bin ich dabei. Ich freu mich schon!
Falls ihr am Freitag losfahrt, hätte ich auch Zeit für Beerfelden.

Gruß


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. August 2015)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei
Gruß Frank


----------



## annecy (28. August 2015)

Wie schade daß wir 26.9. nicht da sind, das wird bestimmt wieder nett!

Stromberg oder Beerfelden hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust, aber momentan leider keine Zeit, unter der Woche eh nicht.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (28. August 2015)

Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (28. August 2015)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Das waere perfekt. Genau, den Tag einfach nach Wetter festlegen.





MrMoe schrieb:


> Gut, Samstag bin ich dabei. Ich freu mich schon!
> Falls ihr am Freitag losfahrt, hätte ich auch Zeit für Beerfelden.
> 
> Gruß


Kleines Update: Ich müsste wahrscheinlich noch die Kids um 10 Uhr nach Römerberg bringen. Ginge auch später? Also eher Mittags bis Nachmittags. Eventuell könnte ich das noch anders regeln. Aber das weiß ich noch nicht.

Ansonsten dann bis morgen früh an diejenigen, die morgen dabei sind. Wird bestimmte eine schöne Tour bei feinstem Wetter


----------



## MrMoe (28. August 2015)

Ja, später ginge auch. Sag einfach eine Uhrzeit an, ich kann mich danach richten.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (28. August 2015)

Nachmittag ist bei mir und Frank eher schlecht.  Ist aber kein Problem wir fahren dann vielleicht eine eigene Tour ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (28. August 2015)

Uups, ich hätte noch warten und besser zitieren sollen.

*Morgen ist wie angekündigt Tour um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest !!!*

Das mit dem Nachmittag bezieht sich auf Beerfelden am Donnerstag oder Freitag!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## freeride-nub (29. August 2015)

Bzgl. Beerfelden am Donnerstag oder Freitag: Nachmittag wäre mir sogar lieber, kann ich länger schlafen (wenn man sich schon mal frei nimmt). 
Gruß und allen eine schöne Tour heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (29. August 2015)

*Sonntag, 20.9.: EHKT*. Details folgen.

*Samstag, 26.9.: EHKT und Trailtour mit Abschluss beim Winzer in Mußbach*. Diejenigen, die letztes Jahr dabei waren, wissen Bescheid. Für alle anderen: Wir fahren zwei getrennte Touren und treffen uns gegen 17:30 in Mußbach beim Winzer. Dort sind auch alle nichtbikenden Familienmitglieder und Freunde herzlich willkommen. Abfahrt in Speyer ist um 13:00.


Tja, an diesen beiden Terminen bin ich leider auch nicht im Lande - sehr schade, würde euch auch alle gerne mal wiedersehen. Aber an den anderen Terminen versuche ich, mal wieder dabei zu sein.

Viele Grüße bis dahin
Evelin


----------



## steffenbecki (30. August 2015)

Wer hätte denn miitwoch abend zeit und lust ?

26.09 wird ebenfalls nix, da wird hoffentlich mein sohn schon paar tage gesund auf der welt sein und mama auch wieder zu hause ;-). Mal schauen


----------



## steffenbecki (30. August 2015)

Auf der bike gab es  was interessantes. Den prototyp eine ccdbinline coil dämpfers. Sehr klein, sehr kompakt und wäre bestimmt ne top sache für alle enduros. Mal schauen ob die das ding wirklich bauen.


----------



## karsan (31. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen…also zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wäre ich am Samstag bei der EHK dabei.

Grüße aus Koblenz...


----------



## nile2 (31. August 2015)

Hallo, ich auch 
Grüße aus Speyer
Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (1. September 2015)

Auch von mir ein Hallo an alle  ,
für mich ist die Urlaubszeit jetzt auch vorbei  und das Arbeitsleben hat mich wieder.
Wie Tom ja bereits schon geschrieben hat, findet am 

*Samstag, 05.09. *eine* EHK Tour *statt.
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 11:04
Schifferstadt: 11:15
Tourstart Neustadt Hbf: 11:40
Die Tour geht von Neustadt aus über Nollenkopf, Hohe Loog(Einkehr) an die Rennstrecke des sagenumwobenen Klappradcups. Dort werden wir dann unsere beiden Beklappten, Lars und Tom, lautstark unterstützen.

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
Karsan
nile2
SteffR
Ich

Bis dann Thomas

PS
Ich möchte mich noch bei all denen bedanken die an dieser Überschung in Saalbach beteiligt waren. Diese Überraschung ist Euch wirklich gelungen und hat mich sehr gerührt.


----------



## pfalzbube (1. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Hallo an alle  ,
> für mich ist die Urlaubszeit jetzt auch vorbei  und das Arbeitsleben hat mich wieder.
> Wie Tom ja bereits schon geschrieben hat, findet am
> 
> ...



Wo wollt Ihr denn stehen ?


----------



## freeride-nub (2. September 2015)

Hallo, ich waere Samstag auch dabei.
Gruss
Sven


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. September 2015)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Wo wollt Ihr denn stehen ?



Entweder unterhalb vom Parkplatz Hahnenschritt(am Bypass) oder am Parkplatz Breitenberg



freeride-nub schrieb:


> Hallo, ich waere Samstag auch dabei.
> Gruss
> Sven


Bist gesetzt 

Update

*Samstag, 05.09.EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 11:04
Schifferstadt: 11:15
Tourstart Neustadt Hbf: 11:40
Die Tour geht von Neustadt aus über Nollenkopf, Hohe Loog(Einkehr) an die Rennstrecke des sagenumwobenen Klappradcups. Dort werden wir dann unsere beiden Beklappten, Lars und Tom, lautstark unterstützen.

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
Karsan
nile2
SteffR
Ich
freeride-nub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (4. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Entweder unterhalb vom Parkplatz Hahnenschritt(am Bypass) oder am Parkplatz Breitenberg
> 
> 
> Bist gesetzt
> ...


Nabend,

Ich würde morgen mit fahren. Die tour über nollenkopf hab ich gerade gemacht. Kann aber sein, dass ich mich dann ausklinke und selbst zurück fahre, bzw ich erst in nw dazustosse.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. September 2015)

Moin moin... ich komme direkt nach neustadt


----------



## Larslampe (6. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte mich riesig bei euch fürs anfeuern gestern auf der Kalmit bedanken!!! 
Klasse das ihr da wart. 
War ein Riesen Spaß!!! 

Bis bald auf dem Trail, 
Euer Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (6. September 2015)

Hat jmd interesse an ner slx trail bremse für 50 euro ?


----------



## steffenbecki (7. September 2015)

Hi steffen,

Falls du ein neues rad willst.... schau dir das slide 150 hd von radon an. 2200 und du hast ein gutes rad.... schaut gut aus


----------



## tommybgoode (7. September 2015)

Hi Tom,

falls Du am Wochenende eine schöne Tour fahren willst, der Tom bietet am Samstag eine Trailtour an. Fahr doch da einfach mit... Mach' ich. Wer fährt noch mit uns mit? Wir fahren um 10 in Speyer Nordwest los. Auf Wunsch eines Mitfahrers tendenziell mal von NW Richtung Süden und dann in Edenkoben o.ä. wieder in den Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (7. September 2015)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mich riesig bei euch fürs anfeuern gestern auf der Kalmit bedanken!!!
> Klasse das ihr da wart.
> War ein Riesen Spaß!!!
> ...


Ich hab Euch leider nicht gesehen.... Weder die Vampire und Vampirinnen, noch die Anfeuernden


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. September 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hi Tom,........



 der ist zwar gut, aber in diesem Fall



steffenbecki schrieb:


> Hi steffen,.....



meint er den Anderen 

am Samstag bei der EHKT waren nämlich zwei dabei, und der Andere sucht wirklich eins.


----------



## MrMoe (8. September 2015)

HAHA, bei der Trailtour mit Tom und Tom sind Moritz und ich dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. September 2015)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Ich hab Euch leider nicht gesehen.... Weder die Vampire und Vampirinnen, noch die Anfeuernden


Ich war auch kein Vampir, sondern deren knoblauch-bewaffneter Gegner 


Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> der ist zwar gut, aber in diesem Fall
> meint er den Anderen
> 
> am Samstag bei der EHKT waren nämlich zwei dabei, und der Andere sucht wirklich eins.



Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich habe mir schon langsam Sorgen gemacht. Ähhm, wir haben uns Sorgen gemacht.



MrMoe schrieb:


> HAHA, bei der Trailtour mit Tom und Tom sind Moritz und ich dabei.



Na dann sind wir ja schon zu viert  Sonst noch wer?


----------



## freeride-nub (9. September 2015)

Hier, ich bin Samstag auch dabei.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. September 2015)

Auch wir fahren wieder am

*Sonntag, 13.09.EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Neustadt Hbf: 10:40

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

SteffR
Ich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rocky82 (9. September 2015)

Ich, Ruben, bin auch am Samstag dabei!
Grüße


----------



## nile2 (10. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Auch wir fahren wieder am
> 
> *Sonntag, 13.09.EHK Tour *
> Abfahrt S-Bahn:
> ...


Ich melde mich auch an. 
Grüße Evelin


----------



## annecy (10. September 2015)

Hat jemand Lust am 10.10. den Wasgau mit mir zu fahren? Ich habe die 45km gemeldet. Massi zwar auch, aber wie ich den kenne packt ihn wieder der Ehrgeiz und ich hechel hinterher. Hab ich keine Lust zu, such ich mir lieber andere Mitstreiter...  Also - Freiwillige vor!

Ich bin vor Jahren, oder eher schon Jahrzehnten, schon mal mitgefahren, da war das eine recht entspannte Veranstaltung, ähnlich dem Gäsbock.

http://wasgaubike.de/startseite/

Zu den normalen Touren sind wir leider auch erst ab Oktober wieder dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (10. September 2015)

Falls ich zeit habe und ein funktionsfähiges rad .

Das swoop gefällt mir immer besser. Kostet 2700. Auch ne option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (11. September 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am 10.10. den Wasgau mit mir zu fahren? Ich habe die 45km gemeldet. Massi zwar auch, aber wie ich den kenne packt ihn wieder der Ehrgeiz und ich hechel hinterher. Hab ich keine Lust zu, such ich mir lieber andere Mitstreiter...  Also - Freiwillige vor!
> 
> Ich bin vor Jahren, oder eher schon Jahrzehnten, schon mal mitgefahren, da war das eine recht entspannte Veranstaltung, ähnlich dem Gäsbock.
> 
> ...



Hallo Annette, Interesse hätte ich schon, weis allerdings noch nicht ob es bei mir zeitlich hinhaut. Ich würde mich dann nochmal melden



steffenbecki schrieb:


> Falls ich zeit habe und ein funktionsfähiges rad ........


 Sie sucht jemand der mit "Ihr" fährt und nicht mit Massi 

Update:

*Sonntag, 13.09.EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Neustadt Hbf: 10:40

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

SteffR
Ich
nile2


----------



## steffenbecki (11. September 2015)

Kurze frage in die runde....

Bin bei trailrock auf den endurokurs gestossen. Hätte da grds jmd lust drauf ? Termine haben die keine mehr dafür dieses jahr, aber ab 5 mann kann das gesondert gebucht werden.

Jmd interesse ?


----------



## mtbwerner57 (12. September 2015)

Update:

*Sonntag, 13.09.EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Neustadt Hbf: 10:40

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

SteffR
Ich
nile2[/QUOTE]


----------



## mtbwerner57 (12. September 2015)

Hallo Thomas
würde morgen bei der EHKT mitfahren und in Haßloch in den Zug steigen.
Frage: Kann eine Fahrkarte für mich besorgt werden, oder muss ich mich selbst drum kümmern?

Gruß Werner


----------



## Bonsaibiker (12. September 2015)

Hallo Werner, kein Problem ich besorg dir eins.


Update:
*Sonntag, 13.09.EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Neustadt Hbf: 10:40

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

SteffR
Ich
nile2
mtbwerner57


----------



## tommybgoode (15. September 2015)

Ich habe gehört, dass zum Termin am 26.9., an dem wir die Tour mit Abschluss beim Winzer machen wollten, einige nicht können.
Ich frage mal umgekehrt, bevor man jetzt einen Termin verschiebt, den andere vielleicht dann doch schon eingeplant hatten:

Wer wäre denn am 26.9. bei der Tour dabei?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Florian.R (15. September 2015)

Ich wäre dabei am 26.9.

Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (16. September 2015)

Bei mir wirds wie gesagt nichts.... an diesem tage werden frau und kind aus dem kh nach hause kommen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (16. September 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds wie gesagt nichts.... an diesem tage werden frau und kind aus dem kh nach hause kommen.


Hey, dass heißt du bist jetzt Doppelpapa
Glückwunsch, auch an die Mama. Ich hoffe doch das alles gesund und munter ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (16. September 2015)

Kommt doch erst noch am 22. )


----------



## steffenbecki (16. September 2015)

Kommt doch erst noch am 22. )))


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann die für Sonntag geplante EHK-Tour leider nicht durchführen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## steffenbecki (19. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Annette, Interesse hätte ich schon, weis allerdings noch nicht ob es bei mir zeitlich hinhaut. Ich würde mich dann nochmal melden
> 
> Sie sucht jemand der mit "Ihr" fährt und nicht mit Massi
> 
> ...


Ja das is doch ne spassveranstaltung oder ?))


----------



## tommybgoode (21. September 2015)

Am Samstag läuft alles wie geplant, sprich:

*Samstag, 26.9., 13 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest*
Tour ab NW mit Abschluss beim Winzer in Mußbach. Dort können dann gerne die nicht-radelnden Familienteile dazu kommen. In Mußbach beim Winzer sind wir dann ab ca. 17:30. Dort gibt's dann gemütlich neuen/alten Wein etc.
Geplant ist eine getrennte EHKT und Trailtour. Falls wir dafür zu wenig sein sollten, fahren wir halt alle zusammen. Macht ja auch nix.

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, wer mir am Wochenende Bescheid gesagt hatte, dass er mitfährt. Also hier bitte ruhig noch mal schreiben...

Also, wer ist dabei?

Tom (also ich  mit kompletter Familie


----------



## Frank-Sohn (22. September 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Samstag läuft alles wie geplant, sprich:
> 
> *Samstag, 26.9., 13 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest*
> Tour ab NW mit Abschluss beim Winzer in Mußbach. Dort können dann gerne die nicht-radelnden Familienteile dazu kommen. In Mußbach beim Winzer sind wir dann ab ca. 17:30. Dort gibt's dann gemütlich neuen/alten Wein etc.
> ...


Guten Morgen zusammen, Ich und Thomas würden gerne bei der EHKT mit fahren
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (22. September 2015)

Guten Morgen,

wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit Propain und da mit dem Tyee ? Interessieren würde mich da Haltbarkeit und Service.


----------



## kRoNiC (22. September 2015)

Hab eins. Was willst du denn im Detail wissen? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Spacenight (22. September 2015)

Hi zusammen,
bin leider auch am 26. nicht dabei, weil schon anderweitig verplant. Ich hoffe, es klappt bald mal wieder.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Florian.R (22. September 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Samstag läuft alles wie geplant, sprich:
> 
> *Samstag, 26.9., 13 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest*
> Tour ab NW mit Abschluss beim Winzer in Mußbach. Dort können dann gerne die nicht-radelnden Familienteile dazu kommen. In Mußbach beim Winzer sind wir dann ab ca. 17:30. Dort gibt's dann gemütlich neuen/alten Wein etc.
> ...



bin dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2015)

Update:



tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Samstag, 26.9., 13 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest*
> 
> Tom (also ich  mit kompletter Familie)
> Florian
> ...



Zum Glück nennt mich praktisch niemand Thomas. Sonst würde das langsam echt kompliziert werden... Einen halben Peter habe ich ja noch eingeplant, nachdem ein Peter nicht kann. Vielleicht noch ein Steffen?


----------



## Steff.R (23. September 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Glück nennt mich praktisch niemand Thomas. Sonst würde das langsam echt kompliziert werden... Einen halben Peter habe ich ja noch eingeplant, nachdem ein Peter nicht kann. Vielleicht noch ein Steffen?



... ja, bin dabei !!!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. September 2015)

Aaalso. Dabei morgen sind dann:


Tom (also ich  mit kompletter Familie)
Florian
Thomas D.
Thomas H.
Frank
SteffenR.
Wir werden dann mit einer Gruppe fahren.

Bringt außer mir sonst keiner seine Frau/Kinder/was auch immer mit? Dann mag meine nämlich auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (25. September 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Aaalso. Dabei morgen sind dann:
> 
> 
> Tom (also ich  mit kompletter Familie)
> ...


Doch ich bringe meinen Sohn mit


----------



## steffenbecki (25. September 2015)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Doch ich bringe meinen Sohn mit


lol


----------



## Bonsaibiker (25. September 2015)

Meine bessere Häfte kommt auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (25. September 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei...
Und wenn Tom s Familie kommt. ..dann meine auch


----------



## tommybgoode (25. September 2015)

Alla hopp. Dann is ja gut


----------



## steffenbecki (28. September 2015)

Moin moin,ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne tour gestern ? Wer fährt am 10.10. Den wasgau ? Ich bin noch nicht sicher. Wenn ich zeit habe würde ich lieber bei trailrock den 2-tägigen spitzkehrenkurs machen. Falls noch was frei ist.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. September 2015)

Moin, Moin zusammen
am
*Samstag, 03.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Weidenthal: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
larslampe
Karsten
ich


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2015)

Samstag ist der 03.10.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. September 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Samstag ist der 03.10.


sag ich doch


----------



## annecy (29. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Moin, Moin zusammen
> am
> *Samstag, 03.10. EHK Tour *
> Abfahrt S-Bahn:
> ...



 Wirwürden auch gerne wieder mal mitkommen, ich hoffe ich bin bis dahin wieder fit. 

Wasgau ist auch noch ein bisschen fraglich,  evtl fahr ich nur die 25km, oder auch gar nicht - ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. September 2015)

Gerne doch, freu mich Euch mal wieder zu sehen

Update:

*Samstag, 03.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Weidenthal: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
larslampe
Karsten
ich
annecy
MassimoC


----------



## steffenbecki (29. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Moin, Moin zusammen
> am
> *Samstag, 03.10. EHK Tour *
> Abfahrt S-Bahn:
> ...


ihr nasen, ich rede aber vom 10.10. ! Wenn keiner den marathon fährt werde ich wahrscheinlich den kurs machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2015)

Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Ansonsten hätte ich am 10. auch noch eine Alternativ-Veranstaltung für Dich ;-)


----------



## steffenbecki (29. September 2015)

Meine meinung dazu kennst du. Der krieg dort, der schrecklich ist, geht seit 4,5 jahren. Nur ist das anscheinend niemandem aufgefallen, oder? Wo war die entrüstung und hilfsbereitschaft vor 1 jahr ? Vor 2 ? Ich wünsche viel spass bei der veranstaltung aber ich hab mit der materie beruflich genug zu tun.  So langsam scheint es ja auch der politik mal zu dämmern, dass es so nicht auf dauer geht. Wenn man es schafft in deutschland ein geregeles verfahren  zu schaffen, in dem das gültige recht umgesetzt wird, dann mach ich bei sowas mit. Vorher nicht. Man beachte das gegen deutschland eingeleitete verfahren der eu... nicht weil unsere gesetzte zu streng sind, sondern weil nicht konsequent abgeschoben wird. Wir sind uns glaube ich alle einig, dass das schrecklich ist was in syrien passiert und das JEDER in solch einer situation fliehen würde, aber momentan 10.000 menschen pro tag??? Bzw hundertausnde, die eigentlich kein recht auf asyl haben, aber trotzdem bleiben ??? Kann man sich ausrechnen und es stellt sich naturgemäß die frage des wie schaffen? Oder will man die halbe welt aufnehmen ? Die frage stellt sich ja wenn man syrern asysl gewährt und es zig andere konfliktpunkte auf der welt gibt, oder ?  Denn wer a sagt, muss dann auch b und c sagen. Man sollte sich auch keiner der illusion hingeben, dass man von deutschland so einfach in ein anderes land fliehen kann gemäß dem motto, das würden andere länder für uns auch machen.  sollen sich die menschen, die das hier so unkontrolliert angerichtet haben hin stellen und helfen, aber von denen siehst nichts. Die kriegen auch nichts von den krawallen und auseinandersetzungen in den unterkünften mit, wie auch ? Das dürfen andere dann ausbaden und versuchen zu regeln. Ausser es ist ne kamera dabei, dann sind die oberschlauen natürlich sofort dabei. es reden einfach zuviele mit, die meiner meinung nach gar keinen bezug mehr zur realität haben. wenn man so eine veranstaltung dann mal für waisenkinder macht oder,oder, oder helfe ich sofort gerne. Bei sowas wie jetzt, bei dem jeder meint er muss auf den zug mit aufpringen bin ich nicht dabei. kurz und knapp: ich bin für das asylrecht, aber nicht, wenn gar nicht mehr festgestellt wird, wer berechtigt ist und wer nicht. Unserem staat ist diesbezüglich schon lange die kontrolle entglitten. Wer das nicht glaubt macht mal in berlin 4 wochen polizeiarbeit in manchen bezirken. Ja ich finde helfen grundsätzlich gut, aber alles hat eine belastungsgrenze. Diese polititik ist völlig unverantwortlich. Gegenüber dem eigenen land und seinen einwohnern und gegenüber menschen, denen was falsches versprochen wird, oder die sich falsche hoffnungen machen und hierher fliehen.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2015)

Können wir gerne drüber reden. Aber hier werde ich nicht zu einer Diskussion zu dem Thema beitragen.


----------



## steffenbecki (29. September 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Können wir gerne drüber reden. Aber hier werde ich nicht zu einer Diskussion zu dem Thema beitragen.


soll  es auch nicht werden. Hat ja hier nix verloren. Wie gesagt viel erfolg bei der veranstaltung. Ziviles engagement ist immer gut wie ich finde. Nur bin ich da eben differenzierter meinung.wäre eh falsch hier, da das thema so diffiziel ist, dass man sich beim text verfassen nur unnötiger weise in die wolle kriegt. Sowas muss man im gespräch machen. Dann gibts auch keine unnötigen missverständnisse.


----------



## nile2 (30. September 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Gerne doch, freu mich Euch mal wieder zu sehen
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen,
ich melde mich dann auch mal an  
Ich steige in Böhl ein und bräuchte ein Ticket. Thomas - bitte für mich eins mitkaufen.
Tschüß bis Samstag


----------



## Bonsaibiker (30. September 2015)

nile2 schrieb:


> ......... Thomas - bitte für mich eins mitkaufen.
> Tschüß bis Samstag



wird gemacht 


Update:

*Samstag, 03.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Weidenthal: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. larslampe
2. Karsan
3. ich
4. annecy
5. MassimoC
6. nile2

Wenn noch jemand ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt braucht, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich melde noch eine Freundin zur EHK Tour an.
Evelin ist dann zweimal vertreten ;-)
Sie benötigt auch ein Zugticket ab Schifferstadt. 
Grüße und bis Sa. 
Lars


----------



## Bonsaibiker (1. Oktober 2015)

Update:

*Samstag, 03.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Weidenthal: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1. larslampe
2. Karsan
3. ich
4. annecy
5. MassimoC
6. nile2
7. Evelin2
8. mtbwerner57


----------



## mtbwerner57 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich melde mich ebenfalls an. Steige in Haßloch in den Zug und bräuchte ein Ticket.
Bis Samstag!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (1. Oktober 2015)

mtbwerner57 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich melde mich ebenfalls an. Steige in Haßloch in den Zug und bräuchte ein Ticket.
> Bis Samstag!


schon erledigt


----------



## nile2 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ooooh, welch ein rasanter Anstieg der Frauenquote


----------



## Gebhardan (1. Oktober 2015)

Wann war nochmal die nächste Trailtour?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Oktober 2015)

Dieses Wochenende ist keine. Wahrscheinlich am 11. dann.


----------



## Gebhardan (3. Oktober 2015)

Ok - fährt denn jemand Sonntag?
Noch ist das Wetter gut!


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Oktober 2015)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Ok - fährt denn jemand Sonntag?ja eventuell ich. Ich komm nur aus dem nachtdienst morgen und muss abends wieder in den nd.
> 
> 
> 
> Noch ist das Wetter gut!


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja eventuell ich. Allerdings komme ich aus dem nachtdienst und muss abends wieder auf  die arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (3. Oktober 2015)

KP - können wir ja auch über WA oder so klären, ab wann und wie lange eine Tour möglich wäre...


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Oktober 2015)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> KP - können wir ja auch über WA oder so klären, ab wann und wie lange eine Tour möglich wäre...


jeep, plan du einfach mal deine tour. Ich entscheide das morgen nach dem nachtdienst, bzw kann auch sein, dass ich mit max zum autorennen gehe. Aber ne tour in dahn rum wäre mal ne idee ?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Oktober 2015)

Die nächsten *Trailtouren* stehen fest:

Sonntag, 11.10
und
Samstag, 17.10.

Abfahrt ist wie immer um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Genaue Tour wird noch festgelegt.

Wer ist jetzt am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

Wieder was zum lachen. Mein fritzz steht jetzt seit 9 wochen in der werkstadt da die gabel defekt ist. Zuerst war es direkt bei cube. Da wurden dann die hinterbaulager getauscht, obwohl ich den fehler beschrieben hatte. dann war die gabel bei toxo. Ebenfalls mit genauer beschreibung. Jetzt ist gabel schlimmer wie vorher. Nun sollte ne austauschgabel her diese woche. Und was kommt jetzt ? Ein neuer rahmen ?????? Da cube direkt meint das könne nur am rahmen liegen. Ai jai jai jai. Demnächst habe ich dann wohl nur noch 1 rad. ;-). Und an dem bricht dann wahrscheinlich in kürze wieder die strebe.  Daher werde ich in nächster zeit wohl selten mit fahren.das gute ist ...... bald zeit und geld für was anderes. Die liste der favoriten grenzt sich langsam ein.


----------



## darwi (7. Oktober 2015)

Heyo,

ich hätte eine Frage an die Gruppe:
Wiele von euch haben ja den Bell Super 2r, wie findet ihr ihn und gibt es kritik... ?


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Oktober 2015)

darwi schrieb:


> Heyo,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage an die Gruppe:
> Wiele von euch haben ja den Bell Super 2r, wie findet ihr ihn und gibt es kritik... ?


ich finde den super. Leicht, gut belüftet. Ist ein guter kompromiss zwischen dh-helm und halbschale. Allerdings dürfte er nichtso stabil sein. Aber auf ner normalen tour ist der top.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (7. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ich finde den super. Leicht, gut belüftet. Ist ein guter kompromiss zwischen dh-helm und halbschale. Allerdings dürfte er nichtso stabil sein. Aber auf ner normalen tour ist der top.


Na ja was heißt nicht so stabil, in Saalbach wurde er ja ausgiebig getestet und heil ist er ja geblieben. Ich finde ihn auch super


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Oktober 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Na ja was heißt nicht so stabil, in Saalbach wurde er ja ausgiebig getestet und heil ist er ja geblieben. Ich finde ihn auch super


zu nem normalen fullface hat der bestimmt nachteile was aufprallschutz usw betrifft. Aber mit sowas fährt man ja keine tour. Das geht mit dem bell.


----------



## MrMoe (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei bei der Trailtour mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Oktober 2015)

Nach Rücksprache mit Moritz gibt es am Sonntag dann doch keine Tour.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## nile2 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 
hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag ne Tour mitzufahren?
Grüße Evelin


----------



## Larslampe (12. Oktober 2015)

darwi schrieb:


> Heyo,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage an die Gruppe:
> Wiele von euch haben ja den Bell Super 2r, wie findet ihr ihn und gibt es kritik... ?



Habe auch den Bell Helm und finde ihn auch klasse und praktisch!
Ist wirklich ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, es findet mal wieder eine  Tour statt und zwar
am
*Sonntag, 18.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Lambrecht: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
larslampe
Karsan
ich
mtbwerner57


----------



## mtbwerner57 (15. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Wie immer brauche ich ein Ticket.
Liebe Grüße Werner


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. Oktober 2015)

mtbwerner57 schrieb:


> .........Wie immer brauche ich ein Ticket.
> Liebe Grüße Werner


wird gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (15. Oktober 2015)

Massimo+Annette auch dabei.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. Oktober 2015)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Massimo+Annette auch dabei.




Update

Hallo zusammen, es findet mal wieder eine  Tour statt und zwar
am
*Sonntag, 18.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Lambrecht: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
larslampe
Karsan
ich
mtbwerner57
Massimo
Annette


----------



## Gebhardan (16. Oktober 2015)

Für morgen war eine Trailtour angekündigt ... da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## SebastianKD (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich währe morgen früh auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich jetzt erst gelesen. Wie ihr euch inzwischen wohl gedacht habt ist die Tour heute nicht.


----------



## Gebhardan (17. Oktober 2015)

Aha ...

Dann schließe ich mich morgen früh den Sonntagsfahrern an.
Bin gegen 10 bei SP N/W und benötige ebenfalls ein Ticket.
BG


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Oktober 2015)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Aha ...
> 
> Dann schließe ich mich morgen früh den Sonntagsfahrern an.
> Bin gegen 10 bei SP N/W und benötige ebenfalls ein Ticket.
> BG


Gerne, allerdings musst du, so wie es momentan aussieht, dich um ein Ticket selbst kümmern, denn momentan ist außer dir noch keiner aus Speyer dabei. Ich steig ja in Schifferstadt zu.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Oktober 2015)

Update

Hallo zusammen, es findet mal wieder eine  Tour statt und zwar
am
*Sonntag, 18.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Lambrecht: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
larslampe
Karsan
ich
mtbwerner57
Massimo
Annette
Gebardan


----------



## fritzz-Basti (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin Morgen auch dabei.
Bin ein Arbeitskollege von Peter Klein und schließe mich somit an.
Steige in Speyer NW zu.

Wie läuft das mit den Tickets?


----------



## nile2 (17. Oktober 2015)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Hallo zusammen, es findet mal wieder eine  Tour statt und zwar
> am
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme morgen auch mit und brauche ein Ticket ab Böhl (Schifferstadt)
Bis morgen
Evelin


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Oktober 2015)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin Morgen auch dabei.
> Bin ein Arbeitskollege von Peter Klein und schließe mich somit an.
> ...


Hallo fritzz-Basti, da morgen keiner vom "harten Kern" aus Speyer dabei ist müsst ihr Euch (Gebhardan und du) leider selbst darum kümmern.

Update


*Sonntag, 18.10. EHK Tour *
Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Bf Lambrecht: 10:45
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:
1.larslampe
2.Karsan
3.ich
4.mtbwerner57
5.Massimo
6.Annette
7.Gebardan
8.fritzz-Basti
9.nile2


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Oktober 2015)

Muss arbeiten und hab daher keine zeit. Zudem ärgere ich mich jetzt seit saalbach mit einem rad rum ( mittlerweile 4 x teile eingeschickt und es wird net besser), hab eines vekauft und daher aktuell nur noch eins.donnerstag war ich uw. Aber das war mal scheiskalt.ich lass das mal in ruhe auf mich zukommem. nächstes rad gibt entweder was von propain, ein swoop oder ein canyon. Wobei ich zum tyee tendiere. Das ist ziemlih das was ich möchte und preislich auch mit am billigsten.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Moin moin,wie schauts am we aus ? Fährt wer ?


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin jeden Samstag im Pfälzerwald und suche immer nach Gleichgesinnten!


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Oktober 2015)

Fahre morgen zum Flowtrail Ottweiler, da war ich noch nie. Am Sonntag evtl. nach Beerfelden. Für eine normale Tour muss ich entweder ein Rad reparieren oder Fatbike fahren. Hab gerade auf beides nicht so die Lust.


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde morgen früh spontan mitfahrer wann willst dort sein


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Ne kein rad für flowtrail z.z.. geschweige den beerfelden.... sonntag jmd lust auf ne normale tour, bzw morgen ?


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

Also ne tour währe noch besser ist auch nicht so weit wer jetzt lust hat bescheid sagen ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Mir egal. Müsst ihr mir nur sagen. Sonntag fahren wohl mehr oder ? Was mit thomas und den ehkt'lern ?mittlerweile könnt ich mich schwarz ärgern, dass ich das hanzz verkauft habe. In der hoffnung, dass das fritzz mal läuft.... man lernt nie aus ))


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

Morgen früh Pfälzerwald? Eine Tour?


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit sonntag ? Da kommt dann eventuell doch noch der ein oder andere dazu. Was schwebt dir denn für ne tour vor ? Welches niveau ?


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

Rund 1200 hm in der Region aber Samstag ist nicht immer so viel im Wald los außerdem ist morgen super wetter gemeldet. Wenn du net Tour hast währe auch super bin immer offen für neues.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (23. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Mir egal. Müsst ihr mir nur sagen. Sonntag fahren wohl mehr oder ? Was mit thomas und den ehkt'lern ?mittlerweile könnt ich mich schwarz ärgern, dass ich das hanzz verkauft habe. In der hoffnung, dass das fritzz mal läuft.... man lernt nie aus ))


Ich bin leider für das Wochenende auch raus.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Uppsala das ist ambitioniert..... . Ja hätte ich schon , die ist aber nicht so weit. Sind nur 900 hm meine ich. 
Ich fahre z.z. nicht so weit. A weil ich nachwuchs habe und da eingespannt bin und b weil ich bissl den frust mit der ganzen radkacke da habe. Wenn irgendwann mein rad mal geht, bzw es in ordnung ist und ich es verkaufen könnte und was neues habe finde ich auch wieder mehr zeit und lust zu. 
Ich kann net so lang weg. Von daher fahr ruhig mit tom. Ein ander mal gerne. Wer bissl kürzer fahren will meldet sich bei mir wegen sonntag. Falls sich niemand meldet fahre ich rr. Da bin ich nur 2 h uw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

900 sind auch ok ottweiler auch es müsste jetzt nur mal jemand ne Uhrzeit und treffpunkt sagen und es nicht so kompliziert machen


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Hab doch geschrieben , dass ich eher sonntag fahre.


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

@Tommy wann willst du in ottweiler sein


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

Hab doch geschrieben , dass ich eher sonntag fahre


----------



## Florian.R (23. Oktober 2015)

Hey Sebastian, wir fahren um zehn in kl Hbf los. Warst du schon mal in einem Bikepark?
Gruß Florian


----------



## SebastianKD (23. Oktober 2015)

Ne du währe das erste mal ich würde mit dem Auto kommen also wenn du mir Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sagst währ ich da kostet es eintritt und gibt es ein lift wie muss ich mir das vorgestellen


----------



## Florian.R (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja, wir würden auch von kl aus mit dem Auto fahren, wären dann kurz vor elf da. Es kostet nix und gibt auch keinen lift, allerdings ist die Strecke schon anspruchsvoll. Guck dir am besten mal ein Video bei YouTube an (flowtrail ottweiler).
Gruß Florian


----------



## annecy (23. Oktober 2015)

Steffen, wir wären Sonntag evtl dabei , aber gemütlich


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Steffen, wir wären Sonntag evtl dabei , aber gemütlich


klar, immer ;-)))... können ja bissl umsetzen üben ))


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Oktober 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Steffen, wir wären Sonntag evtl dabei , aber gemütlich


klar gemütlich. Können ja bischen umsetzen üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (23. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> klar gemütlich. Können ja bischen umsetzen üben.


 Ja, so ein paar Spitzkehren wären mal wieder cool


----------



## ab-ndy (24. Oktober 2015)

Hey...Wann und wo würdet ihr denn Sonntag fahren?


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mal vorschlagen so um 11 h rum. Entweder am friedhof in neustadt. Oder aber am stoppomat in maikammer als startpunkt.


----------



## annecy (27. Oktober 2015)

Schon gesehen? Das ist ja quasi ums Eck 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10...ke-edelberg-karlsruhe-freitag-den-30-oktober/


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Oktober 2015)

Neues von fox...nach  11 wochen defekter gabel, rahmentausch und der aussage die gabel ist in ordnung hat man nun festgestellt, dass oh wunder gemäß meiner beschreibungen die gabelkrone defekt ist. Also müssten teile bestellt werden, da diese wohl nicht vorrätig ist. Daier unbestimmt. Ein traum fox. Ich bleib dabei das ist der letzte schrott.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? Das ist ja quasi ums Eck
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10...ke-edelberg-karlsruhe-freitag-den-30-oktober/



Das hört sich ja gut an. Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird. Ich hoffe ja auch sehr, dass das noch mehr um's Eck in Lambrecht klappt. Wäre keine Downhillstrecke, aber die brauche ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## annecy (29. Oktober 2015)

Wie siehts eigentlich dieses Wochenende aus? Thomas?


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey frag mal maci was er von nem speci enduro expert carbon für 3800 hält...runter gesetzt von 5400... lol..... bzw ein neues 16er elite für 3600. Ich muss allerdings sagen das speci ganz schön knausert was die ausstattung betrifft.

Leider hat das 29er dann ein 30 blatt vorne drauf und das ist a weng heftig.

Samstag hätte ich zeit.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2015)

Falls Du mich meinst mit Thomas: ich kann leider die nächsten beiden Wochenenden nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Und wenn du mich meinst, ich fühl mich momentan gesundheitlich zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





d.h. keine Tour an diesem und nächstem Wochenende 

LG Thomas


----------



## nile2 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne am Sonntag ne Tour fahren. Wer könnte denn noch am Sonntag?


----------



## annecy (30. Oktober 2015)

Das gute an "Thomas" ist - es fühlen sie gleich alle angsprochen. ;-) Schade Tom, gute Besserung Thomas!

Steffen, mit ner Enduro kann man nix falsch machen! Und Kettenblätter kann man austauschen.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Das gute an "Thomas" ist - es fühlen sie gleich alle angsprochen. ;-) Schade Tom, gute Besserung Thomas!
> 
> Steffen, mit ner Enduro kann man nix falsch machen! Und Kettenblätter kann man austauschen.


ja das weis ich, nuzt dir aber nix bei nem 29er da geht vorne maximal ein 28 drauf. Das ist dann schon sehr ambitioniert. Ich finde nur, dass specialized echt hohe preise hat. Wenn ich mir die austattung betrachte bekommst das rad in etwa für knapp 2900 von nem anderen hersteller. Bzw da ist dann die einfachste pike und der einfachste monarch verbaut. Einfachsten sram bremsen usw. Weiterhin brauchst einen speziellen dämpfer für die Aufnahme im enduro.... Trotzdem finde ich es vom rahmendesign echt gelungen. Mal schauen mein fritzz soll ja dann nächste woche oder in 2 endlich mal fertig sein, so gott will. Wenn ich mir  eines konfiguriere so wie es will bin ich bei 3300 für ein hammer rad wie ich denke. Bzw man kriegt ein am + mit rs fahrwerk, komplett neuer xt, guten felgen usw neu für 2750. Das enduro kostet 4300 ;-). Bei schlechterer ausstattung. Schon heftig. Das 15er modell für 3850 wäre ein gutes angebot. Aber leider ist dessen hauptrahmen aus carbon. Muss net sein wie ich finde. Die spezielle abstimmung des cc dämpfers für specialized ist wohl auch net so der hit. Zu linear und dämpfer rauscht zu leicht durch. Wie gesagt ich finde propain sehr sympathisch.....


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir im Übrigen das neue 27,5 + stumpi mal angesehen. Also ehrlich gesagt ne gute breite 2,5 muddy marry oder was es in der breite so gibt ist genauso fett und breit. Versteh den ganzen hype um diese räder da nicht. Im endeffekt kommts noch immer auf den an, der drauf sitzt, dann den reifen, luftdruck und die korrekte funktion des fahrwerkes.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand bock auf ne tour morgen hat. So 10 oder 11 in maikammer am  stoppomat unten.falls sich niemand meldet werde ich ne runde rennrad fahren. Die tour hätte, je nach lust und laune um die 900 hm. Entweder entspannt hoch oder bischen ambitionierter. Auf alle fälle über schöne trails runter, die auch nicht überlaufen sein dürften. Zur not kann man auch auf den hochberg ausweichen. Das geht knapp 30 nochmals hoch dann. Dafür hats aber ne tolle abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ab-ndy (30. Oktober 2015)

Servus, 
Ich hätte Bock, werde mich aber nochmal melden obs klappt
Wie viele km hätte deine angestrebte Tour denn etwa?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich hätte Bock, werde mich aber nochmal melden obs klappt
> Wie viele km hätte deine angestrebte Tour denn etwa?
> Gruß Andreas


da frägst mich eas. Sind nicht übermässig viel, aber in dem bereich kann man ja nach belieben varieren.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

So gerade mal wieder das internet durchforscht. Rose uncle jimbo 2 2015 im customaufbau knapp 2800. Auch net verkehrt. Gut getestet.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne..... maikammer, hohe loog, runter ins tal. Forstweg hoch bis kalmit, wieder runter.... knapp 20 rum.... die alternative über hohe loog, kalmit, felsenmeer, hochberg.... 30 oder 35


----------



## ab-ndy (30. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Propain Tyee oder Twoface?


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Propain Tyee oder Twoface?


 lol, ja das steht in der engeren auswahl. Je nachdem was halt fox jetzt nächste woche auf die reihe bekommt oder nicht. Da ja eines meiner räder wie gesagt da seit 3 monaten mit defekt in der werkstatt steht. Ich will mir demnächst ein tyee hier anschauen. Oder fährst du eines ?
Das einzige was mich da ein wenig stört ist die eingeengte auswahl des dämpfers. Ccdbinline passt wohl nicht rein laut propain. Ansonsten wäre es so ziemlich das was mir vorschwebt. Parkfreigabe inkl. Weiterhin wäre es sehr sinnvoll für mich ein rad mit gleicher dämpfereinbaulänge zu kaufen wie die amderen beiden. Da kann man denn auch mal schön umtauschen, falls irgendwas zum service muss z.b.


----------



## ab-ndy (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich selbst fahr n Canyon Strive...Aber hatte die zwei Propain bikes davor auch in der engeren Auswahl. 
Klar macht Sinn die gleiche Einbaulänge zu nehmen. FOX ist halt n Saftladen ￼ 

Bin morgen dabei. Machen wir 11 uhr? Kann ich dort mit dem Auto parken? (falls ichs finde)


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2015)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Ich selbst fahr n Canyon Strive...Aber hatte die zwei Propain bikes davor auch in der engeren Auswahl.
> Klar macht Sinn die gleiche Einbaulänge zu nehmen. FOX ist halt n Saftladen ￼
> 
> Bin morgen dabei. Machen wir 11 uhr? Kann ich dort mit dem Auto parken? (falls ichs finde)


.11 h ist super. Ja klar gegenüber ist ein parkplatz am ortsausgang. Da treffen wir uns. Einfach im ort der beschilderung kalmit folgen.....


----------



## Larslampe (4. November 2015)

Information an alle hier im Verteiler... 
Am 13.11. + 18.11.15 ist wieder 20% Tag beim Stadler. 
Wer also noch Bikes,Teile oder sonstiges braucht, man kann da das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen. 
Einige Marken und spezielle Artikel sind zwar wie immer von dem Rabatt ausgenommen, aber ich hab immer was günstiges gefunden. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (4. November 2015)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Information an alle hier im Verteiler...
> Am 13.11. + 18.11.15 ist wieder 20% Tag beim Stadler.
> Wer also noch Bikes,Teile oder sonstiges braucht, man kann da das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen.
> Einige Marken und spezielle Artikel sind zwar wie immer von dem Rabatt ausgenommen, aber ich hab immer was günstiges gefunden.
> Grüße Lars


danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (6. November 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Aber auf der HP finde ich dazu nichts. Ist das nicht die 20%-November-Mitarbeiter und Angehörigen-Rabatt-Aktion?


----------



## Larslampe (8. November 2015)

Die Aktion ging in den letzten Jahren auch für alle anderen Kunden...


----------



## tommybgoode (9. November 2015)

Damit mal wieder Leben hier rein kommt von meiner Seite 

Jetzt am Sonntag würde ich eine Tour machen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit?
Ich würde es jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Trailtour nennen. Das bedeutet:

Das Tempo kann auch einigermaßen gemütlich sein, aber schon so, dass
wir konstant fahren und nicht nach jedem Trailausstieg Pause machen.

Eine kleinere Hüttenpause würde ich wohl auch machen.

Wohin: Noch keine Ahnung. Aber es wird Trails hoch- und runtergehen.

Wann: Würde 10 Uhr ab Speyer vorschlagen.


----------



## nile2 (10. November 2015)

Ich komme mit


----------



## kRoNiC (12. November 2015)

Bin zwar schon Samstags unterwegs aber vielleicht kann ich mich dann Sonntags noch mal aufraffen. 
Würde dann aber eh mit dem Auto nach Neustadt kommen.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bin zwar schon Samstags unterwegs aber vielleicht kann ich mich dann Sonntags noch mal aufraffen.
> Würde dann aber eh mit dem Auto nach Neustadt kommen.


ja mach mal kann ich mich mal aufs tyee setzen... jetzt sind gabel und dämpfer von fox zurück und jetzt ist das gewinde an der schwinge defekt..... boooah mannnn


----------



## kRoNiC (12. November 2015)

Schmeiß das Teil endlich in den Kübel


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2015)

Ne zu teuer..... wenn das icb bike net so schlechte kritiken hätte teilweise. Das gibts ja sehr günstig z.z. 1749 mit lyrik und vivid....... cooles kontept aber teilweise wohl erbärmlich umgesetzt....


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2015)

Das da hat echt coole lösungen was die leitungsverlegung betrifft... hat sich der entwickler was bei gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (13. November 2015)

Möchte morgen jemand fahren? Wir haben Sonntag leider keine Zeit.


----------



## kRoNiC (14. November 2015)

Moin Tom, hast du schon einen genaueren Plan für Sonntag?


----------



## kRoNiC (14. November 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Das da hat echt coole lösungen was die leitungsverlegung betrifft... hat sich der entwickler was bei gedacht.



Sieht auch gut aus, nur die Geo des Umlenkhebel ist komisch. Würd mich mal interessieren ob das so funktionert!?

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-das-stevens-sledge-max-endurobike/


----------



## steffenbecki (14. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Sieht auch gut aus, nur die Geo des Umlenkhebel ist komisch. Würd mich mal interessieren ob das so funktionert!?
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-das-stevens-sledge-max-endurobike/


kann ich dir mitte dezember sagen ;-). Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wie gesagt interessante lösungen am rahmen.... gute ausstattung für den preis..... leider halt mal wieder fox... bin gerade am überlegen meins auf rs um zubauen. Die 36 fox verkaufen für 850 rum und ne neue lyrik für 850 rein. Fox kostet neu 1300 euro und die oyrik zwischen 840 und 875.... wäre ne idee ))


----------



## steffenbecki (14. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Sieht auch gut aus, nur die Geo des Umlenkhebel ist komisch. Würd mich mal interessieren ob das so funktionert!?
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-das-stevens-sledge-max-endurobike/


kann ich dir mitte dezember sagen ;-). Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wie gesagt interessante lösungen am rahmen.... gute ausstattung für den preis..... leider halt mal wieder fox... bin gerade am überlegen meins auf rs um zubauen. Die 36 fox verkaufen für 850 rum und ne neue lyrik für 850 rein. Fox kostet neu 1300 euro und die oyrik zwischen 840 und 875.... wäre ne idee ))


----------



## kRoNiC (14. November 2015)

Hast es dir bestellt? Ausstattung für den Preis ist echt Fair 

Die Lyrik gibts hier bei uns ums Eck schon für 750€ ... Überlege auch ob ich die mal testen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (14. November 2015)

Wundert mich nur, dass die dann nicht auch vorne auf 148 mm gesetzt haben....wer fährt denn jetzt morgen. Ich müsste ne testfahrt machen.


----------



## steffenbecki (14. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hast es dir bestellt? Ausstattung für den Preis ist echt Fair
> 
> Die Lyrik gibts hier bei uns ums Eck schon für 750€ ... Überlege auch ob ich die mal testen soll


nein, aber ich krieg bald ein testbike. Das schaue ich mir mal in ruhe an. Grosse lager eingebaut. Schaut schon mal gut aus. Na ich würde knapp 20 % weniger bezahlen. Warum meinst dass ich das mit dem fritzz mit mache? Weil ich auch nur 2900 für bezahlt habe.die austattung vom stevens ist top. Das 16er fritzz kostet  4200 und hat schlechtere bremsen. 750 ???? Wo ? Dafür könnte ich ohne mehrpreis einfach die gabel wechseln. Die fox bekommt man dafür auf alle fälle weg. 
Lies mal test nach. Soll super sein, aber je nach einsatz wäre die neue pike besser geeignet, da sie die gleichen innereien bekommt wie die lyrik. Preislich sind die gleich.


----------



## tommybgoode (14. November 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wäre NW Start und Ziel gut.

Dann wäre mein Vorschlag: NW Bahnhof um 10:30 Start - Hellerhütte - Totenkopf - Kalmit
- Klausentalhütte - evtl. Hohe Loog - NW Bahnhof

@nile2 : Wo steigst Du dazu, bzw. brauchst Du ein Ticket?
@kRoNiC : Du kommst dann mit dem Auto nach NW?
@steffenbecki : Bist Du auch dabei? Falls ja, brauche ich kein Ticket holen, oder?


----------



## nile2 (14. November 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wäre NW Start und Ziel gut.
> 
> Dann wäre mein Vorschlag: NW Bahnhof um 10:30 Start - Hellerhütte - Totenkopf - Kalmit
> - Klausentalhütte - evtl. Hohe Loog - NW Bahnhof
> ...


Hallo Tom,
ich steige in Böhl ein und du könntest mir bitte ein Ticket mitkaufen. Bis morgen. 
Evelin


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

neues vom radzerstörer....morgen kommen lyrik und monarch plus. Soweit so gut. Jetzt hab ich aber gemerkt, dass ich am lrs keine neuen endkappen auf die scheis nabe bekommen. Geht sonst bei fast jeder nabe. und wer ahnt es ? Richtig ;-)..... 36er fox aus 2015 hat 20x110 und neue lyrik hat 15 x 100..... ganz toll. Also müsste ich da noch ne ander nabe einbauen lassen. Bzw bräuchte nen neuen lrs. Ob jetzt der monarch in tune m/m passt ist noch ne ganz andere frage...... ich wünsche mir einen standart aller komponenten. Nebenbei isg die lyrik bis 200 scheiben frei gegeben. Und shimano hat was ???? 
Rischdischhhhhh....... kronic der shop aus dresden hat die lyrik. ;-))


----------



## kRoNiC (24. November 2015)

203er Scheiben passen auch. Ist kein Problem. Welchen LRS hast du aktuell?


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

Den vom fritzz, der ab werk drin ist. Sind wohl 350er dt naben usw..... hab bei dt swiss angerufen.... gehen keine neuen endkappen drauf. Müsste man die nabe neu in 15 x 100 kaufen. Ich hätte allerdings noch die flow ex....und die sollten passen, da die pike die gleiche achse vorne hat.... neeeerrrvvv..... ich schau mir das morgen mal an. Den monarch kann man ja realitiv leicht testen und zurück schicken wenn er nicht passt. Wobei der normale monarch im  stereo trotz falschem tune auch gut passt...... bei der gabel is das so ne sache. Einmal eingebaut und es ist rum mit zurück schicken. der umbau des vorderrades ist mir momentan zuviel akt.die nabe kostet 55euro, Inkl. Einspeichen usw sicherlich dann nen 100er.....


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

Gibt ja noch das sledge, oder slide 150 9.0 hd, oder tyee oder oder oder )))))))


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch das sledge, oder slide 150 9.0 hd, oder tyee oder oder oder )))))))


den float x würde ich schon mal los bekommen..... allerdings bin ich da gerade bei 240 psi druck und das geht besser... jetzt noch nen spacer rein und das sollte passen. Virne hab ich den spacer raus gemacht und fahre jetzt komplett offen. Die 34er fox soll gut sein mit der neuen kartusche....sogar leichter als die pike....kennt jmd den radladen in nussloch ? Der ist service point von fox und rs... netter inhaber und kleiner, aber gut aufgeräumter laden.


----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Den vom fritzz, der ab werk drin ist. Sind wohl 350er dt naben usw..... hab bei dt swiss angerufen.... gehen keine neuen endkappen drauf. Müsste man die nabe neu in 15 x 100 kaufen. Ich hätte allerdings noch die flow ex....und die sollten passen, da die pike die gleiche achse vorne hat.... neeeerrrvvv..... ich schau mir das morgen mal an. Den monarch kann man ja realitiv leicht testen und zurück schicken wenn er nicht passt. Wobei der normale monarch im  stereo trotz falschem tune auch gut passt...... bei der gabel is das so ne sache. Einmal eingebaut und es ist rum mit zurück schicken. der umbau des vorderrades ist mir momentan zuviel akt.


nabe kostet 55 rum, also mit neu einspeichen usw sicher nochmal nen 100er......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (29. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hast es dir bestellt? Ausstattung für den Preis ist echt Fair
> 
> Die Lyrik gibts hier bei uns ums Eck schon für 750€ ... Überlege auch ob ich die mal testen soll


die yari sieht interessant aus und kostet 540 euro in der 180 mm version


----------



## annecy (17. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus, fährt jemand?


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde Samstag mittag eine Runde fahren. Falls ich noch einen Berg hoch komme...


----------



## annecy (17. Dezember 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich würde Samstag mittag eine Runde fahren. Falls ich noch einen Berg hoch komme...



Wahrscheinlich immer noch doppelt so schnell wie ich. Aber Samstag klingt gut.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Dezember 2015)

Glaub ich wirklich nicht, aber egal...

Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit? Ich würde mal vorschlagen so ab ca. 12 Uhr. Wäre da aber auch noch etwas flexibel.


----------



## nile2 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe leider nur am Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## annecy (18. Dezember 2015)

Schade, Evelin. 

Also morgen um 12? Wo? Wir kommen denke ich mal lieber mit dem Auto, sind also flexibel.


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Dezember 2015)

ich hätte eventuell auch zeit. hängt vom wetter ab und vom baby ab )))


----------



## Larslampe (18. Dezember 2015)

Würde morgen um 12h auch mitkommen... 
Dann habt ihr definitiv ein Schlusslicht dabei...
Ich bring noch jemand mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (18. Dezember 2015)

Nach langer Abstinenz...

..würde ich am Samstag mal prüfen, ob ich noch in der Lage bin, mein Rad zu bewegen..
Dad (Peter) wäre auch dabei. Aber wo und wie steht noch nicht fest, nur dass 
Falls ihr euch konditionell auf "Einsteigerniveau" bewegt, könnten wir uns zusammentun


----------



## Larslampe (18. Dezember 2015)

Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen? 
Am besten gleich auf einem Parkplatz der unterhalb der nächsten Hütte liegt ...
Kleiner Scherz....


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Dezember 2015)

nile2 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nur am Sonntag Zeit.


Schade, aber wir bekommen das bald mal wieder hin.



annecy schrieb:


> Also morgen um 12? Wo? Wir kommen denke ich mal lieber mit dem Auto, sind also flexibel.


12 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest. Und dann würde ich vorschlagen wir machen Start und Ziel in NW HBf. Abfahrt in NW wäre dann also 12:30.
Als Tourziel würde ich Weinbiet vorschlagen. Ich war glaube ich seit der Renovierung nur einmal dort, und das war draußen. Die Zahl der Schlenker, die wir davor und danach machen, hängt dann davon ab, wie es morgen so mit der Gruppe läuft.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> ich hätte eventuell auch zeit. hängt vom wetter ab und vom baby ab )))








Für's Wetter wäre also schon mal gesorgt.



Larslampe schrieb:


> Würde morgen um 12h auch mitkommen...
> Dann habt ihr definitiv ein Schlusslicht dabei...
> Ich bring noch jemand mit....


Wir streiten dann morgen wer der langsamste ist ;-)



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Nach langer Abstinenz...
> 
> ..würde ich am Samstag mal prüfen, ob ich noch in der Lage bin, mein Rad zu bewegen..
> Dad (Peter) wäre auch dabei. Aber wo und wie steht noch nicht fest, nur dass
> Falls ihr euch konditionell auf "Einsteigerniveau" bewegt, könnten wir uns zusammentun


Ja, super. Freut mich. Ich glaube das wäre dann unsere erste Tour dieses Jahr. Just in time nenn man so was dann glaube ich 

Dann wäre wir insgesamt acht Leute 

Wer ein Ticket braucht, steht um kurz vor 12 am Bahnhof oder gibt mir Bescheid, falls er später dazusteigt.

Bis morgen dann, ich freu mich


----------



## Larslampe (18. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind dann morgen in Schifferstadt am Bahnhof. 
Brauchen aber kein Ticket.


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Dezember 2015)

Moin!

Also wir (Dad und meine Wenigkeit) würden in Böhl einsteigen, und nehmen auch 2 Tickets.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Dezember 2015)

moin,ich fahre mit. bis um 12 h. endlich ist auch mal das swoop 170 final abgelichtet. cooler rahmen. cooles bike. jetzt warte ich noch auf die 10.0  hd version mit x 2  dämpfer und dann wird vorbestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (19. Dezember 2015)

..des machst doch eh wieder kaputt..


----------



## Frank-Sohn (19. Dezember 2015)

Hi Tom. Thomas und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Dezember 2015)

Passend zum heutigen thema werden in der freeride ab januar die top 20 bikeparks vorgestellt. Könnt ihr ja mal googeln. In freiburg gibts z.b. noch den bikepark todnau. Ließe sich mit lac blanc verbinden.ich werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich anfang juli entweder über trailrock was machen oder aber über trailexperience. Dort dann wahrscheinlich was in richtung dolomiten und endurolastig, d.h. eher abwärtsorientiert. Lac blanc ist was fürs we, gibt dort aber auch schöne touren. Zu finden auf der seite der bike.p.s. tom das neue dude kostet 2500 euro in der gleichen version. Ist auch schon ab lager verfügbar. Jucken würde mich das ding ja, weils eben was völlig anderes ist. Aber bissl arg durcheinander bei canyon z.z..ich habe unten mal einen screen von trailexoerience angehängt. Sowas in der art würde mir vorschweben. Passt zum 40ten. Das ist ein beispiel das gibts auch billiger.


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Dezember 2015)

Www.bike-arena.de. 

Das ist die homepage von bad winterberg. Geht da auf download.... dort gibts nen flyer für die bike region sauerland. U.a. auch winterberg mit paar tourenvorschlägen


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Dezember 2015)

Wer schwalbes magic mary mag. Die gibts jetzt in 27,5 auch in 2,5 zoll als drahtreifen für dh. Allerdings wiegt der dann auch nur 1,4 kg ))).daher versuche ich jetzt was anderes und habe mir gerde das procore-set geschossen. Bin ich mal gespannt, ob das auch wirklich so funktioniert wie angegeben. Bei 0,8 bis 1,2 bar in der äusseren kammer bin ich gespannt, ob der reifen nicht weg knickt und ob das ein plus an traktion bringt. Die montage sieht ja mal ganz easy aus. Alternativ gibt es ja bald die evo reifen von schwalbe. Da wiegt 1 nur 70 g.


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht es aus mit einer tour am dienstag ?


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir erst wieder nächstes Jahr.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Dezember 2015)

Am 1.1. würde ich Klassischerweise das neu Rad - Jahr eröffnen. Ob mit oder ohne Lämpchen ...
Bin da flexibel was die Zeit angeht. Wie schaut's aus?

Gruß und guten Rutsch euch allen!!!


----------



## kraft_werk (31. Dezember 2015)

Braucht man(n) dafür ein Neu-Rad? 

Ich persönlich würde es vorziehen, eine Tour am Wochenende zu machen..dann kann ich bis dahin nochmal die Beine aufpumpen..

Wünsch euch auch einen guten Rutsch...oder Drift...sind ja hier im MTB Forum


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Dezember 2015)

Am we wäre ich dabei. Sonntag wäre passender. Morgen kann ich nicht, ich habe die ehre zu arbeiten. Procore kommt heute. Mal schauen wie das ist.ich würde eher sagen immer grip am vorderrad oder ????))).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2015)

Alla hopp, wenn euch die blauen Balken auf dem Bild nicht aufhalten:





Prinzipiell könnte ich am Samstag oder Sonntag, wobei der Samstag etwas besser wäre. Allerdings regnet es am Sonntag eher weniger. Ist auch OK.

Procore lag bei mir ja auch unter'm Weihnachtsbaum. Bei mir war leider der innere Schlauch ab Werk mit einem Loch versehen ... oder ich habe mich extrem dusselig angestellt beim Montieren und ein Loch rein gemacht. Eigentlich beides unwahrscheinlich. War dadurch etwas Sauerei, aber ansonsten easy zu montieren. Wir waren kurz in der Eifel und da habe ich zwei Testrunden gedreht. Erster Eindruck ist gut, aber richtig was sagen kann ich erst auf den Trails hier.


----------



## kraft_werk (31. Dezember 2015)

Oh..wer hat denn die komischen blauen Balken da hingemacht..?  Mal beobachten, sehr beständig war das Wetter bisher ja nicht.

Lasst euch von mir nicht aufhalten, ich wollt nur nicht wieder Bremsen.


----------



## karsan (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr!!!

Grundsätzlich hätte ich Interesse und Zeit am Wochenende und je nach Strecke muss ich mal schauen...saß ja zuletzt keine Ahnung wann auf dem Rad

Also genießt alle den Feiertag und lässt es entspannt angehen..


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Januar 2016)

Soho procore hinten drauf gemacht. Montage wäre echt easy, wenn sich nicht die magic marry 2 h erfolgreich gewehrt hätte hinten auf die felge zu gehen. Was eine sch..... ))))). Und was hab ich nach 2 h gemerkt, nachdem ich alles montiert
habe ? Tatataaaa quizfrage..... falsche laufrichtung...... muss wohl beim 20 xVersuch der reifen falsch rum drauf gehupst sein, nachdem ich das laufrad in den garten gepfeffert habe. Sso ein schlingel . nun gut jetzt müsste das hochzu gut grip geben. Das jetzt nochmal richtig rum drauf machen... ne keinen bock und ne riesen sauerei. Im frühjahr kommt eh wieder was leichteres drauf.also auf dem trail, das im falle eines defektes montieren ? No chance. Vorallem nicht mit dem reifen.... heute abend kommt das vorderrad dran. Und dann schau mal mal. Erste rollrunde im hof. Fährt sich dank 6 bar in der inneren kammer recht normal vom gefühl. Aussen dann 1,25 bar ..... weiteres kommt dann.p.s. die montage ist einfacher bei nem widerspenstigen reifen, wenn man die innere kammer kurz auf 6 bar aufpumpt.  Damit legt sich der mantel an einer seite schön an die felge an und man bekommt die andere flanke besser über die felge.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2016)

Da für morgen und übermorgen ja alles nur recht vage mit Tendenz zu "Nein" war, habe ich mich heute mal um LD guiden lassen. Auch da hat's sehr feine Trails  Das hat zur Folge, dass ich morgen und übermorgen dann eher nicht fahre und Familienprogramm mache.

Nächste offizielle Tour von meiner Seite ist dann:
*Samstag, 9. Januar*
Die genaue Tour richtet sich dann danach wer alles so dabei ist. Ich denke da an nicht zu stressige 800-900 Hm mit kleiner Hüttenpause.

Könnte mich noch auf Sonntag umstimmen lassen, falls das besser ist.

Euch allen auch noch ein gutes 2016 !!!


----------



## annecy (5. Januar 2016)

Hat morgen vielleicht jemand frei und Zeit & Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Waldhobel (7. Januar 2016)

Ein fohes neues Jahr an alle hier in der Gruppe.

Ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit und wollte mich einfach mal vorstellen.

Ich heiße Christian bin 32 und wohne in Waldsee. Ich fahre Rad seit ich denken kann.
Früher eingentlich nur Touren bis Frankreich aber eher im flachen in gemäßigtem Tempo und mit einem naja beschreiben wir es mal als Trekking-Rad...
Im letzten Jahr hab ich mir mein erstes Fully ( Strive )  gekauft und versuche - sofern es der Zeitplan zulässt am Woe im Pfalzerwald zu fahren.
Trails und kleinere Sprünge waren bisher kein noch Problem - alles eine Frage des Tempos. 
Gestern hab ich mich breit schlagen lassen und mir beim Gaßbock  - allerdings aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung bei längeren Distanzen- einen Platz für die kurze ( 52 km ) ergattert.
Die Plazierung spielt für mich in erste Linie keine Rolle jeder fängt mal klein an, ich habe mir allerdings ein Zeitlimit gesetzt

Also es würde mich freuen wenn ich mich einfach mal ab und zu bei euch ranhängen könnte.
Uhrzeit spielt für mich keine Rolle, im Sommer auch gerne mal vor 6°° da trifft man weniger von den Wanderburschen auf den Trails.
In der Regel fahre ich mit dem Auto wäre auch kein Problem jemand mitzunehmen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Christian


----------



## Florian.R (7. Januar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da für morgen und übermorgen ja alles nur recht vage mit Tendenz zu "Nein" war, habe ich mich heute mal um LD guiden lassen. Auch da hat's sehr feine Trails  Das hat zur Folge, dass ich morgen und übermorgen dann eher nicht fahre und Familienprogramm mache.
> 
> Nächste offizielle Tour von meiner Seite ist dann:
> *Samstag, 9. Januar*
> ...



Hey,

bin dabei! Wie sieht denn das mit der Flexibilität aus, könnte man noch auf Sonntag schieben?

Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Januar 2016)

Würde gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (8. Januar 2016)

Ok, mir wäre Sonntag lieber. Mit ein bisschen Glück hat der Regen da ja schon aufgehört... und wenn nicht, ist es auch ok, wir sind ja keine schönwetterfahrer


----------



## MrMoe (8. Januar 2016)

Sonntag wäre ich auch am Start.


----------



## annecy (8. Januar 2016)

Fährt morgen dann niemand?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Januar 2016)

Sorry, morgen ist dann nichts - zumindest nicht bei mir. Da sich bis jetzt auch sonst niemand gemeldet hatte, habe ich es auf Sonntag verschoben.


----------



## annecy (8. Januar 2016)

Schade - ich würde den Sonnenschein ausnutzen.  Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Januar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt gar nichts genaues geschrieben. Aber denjenigen, die mitfahren ist wohl klar: Abfahrt in Speyer 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart in NW HBf um 10:30. Genaue Tour klären wir dann vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (19. Januar 2016)

Wer hat lust auf ne Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag ?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Januar 2016)

Lust natürlich immer. Aber geht nicht. Ich könnte Donnerstag abend recht spät einen kleinen Nightride von 20-22 Uhr oder so anbieten. Sonntag ähnlich, evtl. einen Tick früher. Da letztes WE meine Akkus etwas geschwächelt haben, habe ich mir neue bestellt und eine Lampe gab's grad im Set dazu  Vielleicht wäre die ja sogar bis Donnerstag da.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Januar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Lust natürlich immer. Aber geht nicht. Ich könnte Donnerstag abend recht spät einen kleinen Nightride von 20-22 Uhr oder so anbieten. Sonntag ähnlich, evtl. einen Tick früher. Da letztes WE meine Akkus etwas geschwächelt haben, habe ich mir neue bestellt und eine Lampe gab's grad im Set dazu  Vielleicht wäre die ja sogar bis Donnerstag da.


....geht nicht, da hab ich nachtdienst. Ist zudem saukalt. Wenn das so bleibt hats oben 2-stellige Bereiche......höchstens sonntag


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Januar 2016)

Dann warten wir mal das Wetter ab...


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Januar 2016)

Hätte ein 27,5 zoll procore-set zu verkaufen. 1 x geöffnet. Ansonsten unberührt..... preis 130 ,-


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Januar 2016)

Wenn du bereit bist das auch außerhalb von Speyer zu verkaufen ist das irgendwie der falsche Thread ...


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Januar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist das auch außerhalb von Speyer zu verkaufen ist das irgendwie der falsche Thread ...[/QUOT
> hätte ja sein können, dass sich jmd hier dafür interessiert ? Auserdem steht oben mannheim, heidelberg, ludwigshafen und speyer ;-).


----------



## holgerh (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo
ich lese auch schon etwas länger eure Beiträge. Ich würde mich gern mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
Ich habe mir leztes JAhr ein MTB geleistet. Zuvor hatte ich ein Cross Rad. Wir, meine Frau und ich, sind im  letzten Jahr  nach unserm Einsteigerkurs noch die ein oder andere Tour in Lambrecht gefahren. Wenn es für euch kein Problem ist mit "Neulingen" zu fahren, würde ich gerne mal einen Test wagen und neue Strecken kennen lernen. Wir haben bei Trails eine Menge Spass gehabt.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Januar 2016)

Aber klar, gerne. Die nächsten Wochenenden sind leider relativ voll, so dass ich wohl am 6. oder 7. Februar und wahrscheinlich am 20. Februar eine Tour machen werde. Ab dem Frühjahr möchte ich eigentlich auch wieder regelmäßigere und etwas längerfristig geplante Termine machen. Bis dahin läuft das alles recht spontan meist hier über's Forum ab.

Man sollte je nach Tour halt 700 - 1000Hm "mit Würde" fahren können. Wir stressen uns -gerade im Winter- nicht, aber man sollte halt nicht nach 300Hm platt sein. Details können wir auch gerne per PN oder Email klären. Infos findest Du auch hier: http://biker-club-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Thebike69 (24. Januar 2016)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Hätte ein 27,5 zoll procore-set zu verkaufen. 1 x geöffnet. Ansonsten unberührt..... preis 130 ,-



:Interesse!:


----------



## Waldhobel (26. Januar 2016)

Hi,

Ist wer am Samstag im Wald ( Deidesheim, Neustadt,) unterwegs ?
Würde mich gegebenfalls dran hängen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2016)

So, nachdem endlich das WE einigermaßen klar ist:

Ich würde am Sonntag eine Tour fahren, wenn ein paar Leute dabei sind. Gerne auch etwas später als zur Standardzeit.
Also z.B. ab 12 oder so. Da bin ich aber noch etwas flexibel.

Alternativ am Samstag. Dann allerdings so, dass ich um 14:00 wieder in Speyer sein kann. Also wäre dann Abfahrt in Speyer um 9 Uhr ganz gut, sprich: Tourstart in NW oder Umgebung um 9:30.

Das Wetter soll am Samstag besser sein. Aber mir ist beides recht mit leichter Tendenz zu Sonntag.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So, nachdem endlich das WE einigermaßen klar ist:
> 
> Ich würde am Sonntag eine Tour fahren, wenn ein paar Leute dabei sind. Gerne auch etwas später als zur Standardzeit.
> Also z.B. ab 12 oder so. Da bin ich aber noch etwas flexibel.
> ...


sonntag wäre ich mit am start. Uhrzeit wäre auch ok....  samstag komme ich morgens aus dem nachtdienst.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2016)

Gut, erste Antwort zählt, bevor es noch Durcheinander gibt 

Also: Tour am Sonntag gegen Mittag.

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## MrMoe (4. Februar 2016)

Also Zeit habe ich am Sonntag auch, aber ich melde mich mit Blick aus Wetter mal unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Waldhobel (4. Februar 2016)

Hab aufgrund des Wetters auf Samstag spekuliert und mir Sonntag was anderes vorgenommen.


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre am Samstag


----------



## kRoNiC (5. Februar 2016)

Tom, komm lieber am Samstag nach Beerfelden damit ich das Demo mal probesitzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (5. Februar 2016)

tach,ich melde das hier schon mal an, da ich nicht weis ob der dämpfer ins fritz passt und ob ich ihn behalten. ich kriege heute einen neuen fox float x2 dämpfer. einbaulänge wäre 216x63. gekauft für 525,-. sollte der nicht in mein rad passen bzw mir nicht gefallen verkaufe ich den dafür auch wieder. np ist aktuell 749,-. falls da jmd interesse dran hat oder den einfach mal in den eigenen rahmen halten will einfach melden.


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Februar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Tom, komm lieber am Samstag nach Beerfelden damit ich das Demo mal probesitzen kann


Das wird leider nix werden, aber Probesitzen darfst Du auch bei mir. Wobei Beerfelden natürlich schon was anderes ist als Speyer-West


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Februar 2016)

was meint ihr dazu ? kack rahmen, wegen 1 mm.... berührt minimal an 1 stelle das sattelrohr.


----------



## kRoNiC (5. Februar 2016)

Würd ich so nicht fahren


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Februar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht fahren


nein, eher nicht. Schade, der Dämpfer sieht top aus.... fuck off..okay, dann hab ich einen zu verkaufen 525 ,-... neu, kommt aus nem santa cruz und 2 x gefahren.


----------



## holgerh (5. Februar 2016)

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch in Neustadt? Sehe jedoch erst morgen früh ob es klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Februar 2016)

Tourdaten für sonntag:

Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 12:00 am Bahnhof.

Tourstart in nw um 12:30 am hbf 

Ich würde gerne mal wieder Richtung lambrecht. Also wäre dann tourende dort, falls das für alle ok ist. Ansonsten wäre tourende auch nw. Das können wir auch spontan klären.

Kleine hüttenpause wäre auch drin.

Tourende gegen 16:30 oder 17:00, also so dass es sicher noch hell ist.


----------



## holgerh (5. Februar 2016)

Oh da habe ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte die Tour ist am Samstag. Fahrt ihr dann vom Bahnhof NW oder  Lambrecht los?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Februar 2016)

Von Nw


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Februar 2016)

da war ich die woche. hatte oben dann schneefall. könntw man hoch zum kaisergarten fahren.... entweder forstweg vom gäsbock oder paralell nen trail, dann kaisergarten runter, wieder hoch zum lumumba. den runter...dann auf die andere seite wechseln zu lambertzkreuz und von da denn den wolkenbruchweg runter. kurz und knapp aber schöne trails runter


----------



## Deleted 360060 (5. Februar 2016)

Hier wäre ich auch gerne mal mit dabei. Komme aus dem Frankenland (bei Würzburg) und hatte die Gegend letztes Jahr als Urlaubs- und Wochenendrevier. Vielleicht gibt´s ja hier auch Biker mit Unterkunft Samstag auf Sonntag gegen abendliches Bier und Themenaustausch...?


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Februar 2016)

Lass uns den Tourstart in NW machen wie ich es geschrieben hatte. Sonst ist das so ein Hin- und Her. Und am Ende steht dann doch jemand in NW, weil er's nicht mitbekommen hat. Aber wenn es bei den anderen passt, können wir gerne nach Lambrecht, gerne auch Wolkenbruchweg.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Lass uns den Tourstart in NW machen wie ich es geschrieben hatte. Sonst ist das so ein Hin- und Her. Und am Ende steht dann doch jemand in NW, weil er's nicht mitbekommen hat. Aber wenn es bei den anderen passt, können wir gerne nach Lambrecht, gerne auch Wolkenbruchweg.


jo auch recht.... es soll allerdings morgen sehr windig werden. müss ma erstmal aufs wetter achten wegen windbruch.


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Februar 2016)

Moin moin,ä
leider sehr bescheidenes wetter heute. Laut wetterradar gibt das wohl auch Dauerregen heute. Ich fahre bei Regen dann eher nicht . Solltet ihr trotzdem fahren wünsche ich dennoch viel Spaß.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Wann und wo trefft ihr euch in Neustadt? Sehe jedoch erst morgen früh ob es klappt.





holgerh schrieb:


> Oh da habe ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte die Tour ist am Samstag. Fahrt ihr dann vom Bahnhof NW oder  Lambrecht los?



Interpretiere ich das richtig, dass ich mit Dir nicht rechne?


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2016)

Ja. Ich war gestern in Elmstein fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2016)

OK. Dann drehe ich wahrscheinlich gegen Nachmittag eine kleine Runde. Da soll es besser werden.


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2016)

Was ist bei dir eine kleine Runde?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2016)

Das werde ich dann recht spontan entscheiden, je nach Lust und Wetter. Vielleicht Weinbiet mit ein paar Schlenkern. Evtl. würde ich dann aber auch nach HD fahren.

Falls ich fahre, schreibe ich es hier dann noch mal. Wenn es dann passt, ist gut, wenn nicht, dann ein andermal.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MrMoe (7. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gerade komme auch nicht.  Mir ist das auch zu nass


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2016)

So, Wetter ist gut. Plan ist jetzt einfach ab Ludwigsbrunnen ein paar mal das Weinbiet hoch und runter. Vielleicht gibt's ja noch einen Trail, den ich nicht kenne...

Ich hole Steffen mit dem Auto ab, wir werden dann um 13:00 dort starten, falls doch noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2016)

Kannst du mir eine genaue Adresse geben. Werde noch kommen kann jedoch 13:15 werden.


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo
besten Dank für die Tips die ich von euch während der "Tour " erhalten habe. Fand es echt gut.
Fahre gerne bei einer Hügeltour mit .
Gruß Holger


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2016)

Aber gerne doch. Gruß, Tom


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Februar 2016)

Moin moin,wie siehts aus morgen ? Dann hätte ich noch ne frage hier ins forum. Fährt jmd hier ein conway wme und kann mir diesbezüglich was zum thema haltbarkeit, service usw sagen ?ich leihe mir die tage eines aus und will mal schauen wie sich das fährt usw. Rein optisch finde ich das schon mal ziemlich cool. Flexibel wäre es auch. Teile hätte ich auch noch genug rum liegen. Also ginge das denn eher in richting customaufbau mit lyrik, vivid, xt. So in die richtung. Wird eine preisfrage. Ganz billig ist es nicht.so auf zum ausleihen. Da radde das teil auch fährt kanns nicht schlecht sein und ich hätte ja die möglichkeit die teile vom fritzz da einzubauen und dessen rahmen zu verkaufen ;-))),


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. Februar 2016)

ich muss echt sagen das wme ist eines, wenn nicht das rad, was bis jetzt am geilsten war. das ist ein super hinterbau. leider hab ich die carbonversion zum testen und das ist jenseits von gut und böse preislich. für das geld bekommst ein yt capra pro. könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen. der hammer von der ausstattung her. so aber wie gesagt wme ist ein geiles verspieltes rad. nehm ich mal in angriff das projekt. teile aus einem cube rause und in den rahmen rein


----------



## fritzz-Basti (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf ne längere Freeride-Tour (Samstag/Sonntag) in den Pfälzerwald? Natürlich sofern es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Februar 2016)

Nächste Tour:

*Samstag, 20. Februar*

Startzeit wie gewohnt um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest. Ich möchte in NW am HBf um 10:30 los. Dann fahren wir voraussichtlich über Weinbiet und Stabenberg zum Lambertskreuz. Und schließlich geht's runter nach Lambrecht. Zurück in Speyer dürften wir dann 15:00 oder 15:30 sein.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Februar 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf ne längere Freeride-Tour (Samstag/Sonntag) in den Pfälzerwald? Natürlich sofern es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet.


Ich weiß nicht, was Du unter Freeride verstehst, aber an Pfälzerwald denke ich da nicht gerade. Wir fahren halt die Trails, die es gibt hoch und wieder runter ... und dazu benutzen wir ein Trailbike, Enduro, Light-Freerider, Fatbike, Hardtail, Allmountain, Allmountain-Plus, ... Alles was wir fahren kann man also mit jedem technisch funktionsfähigen MTB fahren. Ob das was für Dich ist, können wir ansonsten ja per PN klären...
Gruß, Tom


----------



## MrMoe (15. Februar 2016)

Samstag, ich bin dabei!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (16. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was Du unter Freeride verstehst, aber an Pfälzerwald denke ich da nicht gerade. Wir fahren halt die Trails, die es gibt hoch und wieder runter ... und dazu benutzen wir ein Trailbike, Enduro, Light-Freerider, Fatbike, Hardtail, Allmountain, Allmountain-Plus, ... Alles was wir fahren kann man also mit jedem technisch funktionsfähigen MTB fahren. Ob das was für Dich ist, können wir ansonsten ja per PN klären...
> Gruß, Tom



Ich meinte damit genau die Art von Tour also eher Enduro- oder Trail-Tour! Mein Problem ist in der Ecke ist eher noch ne Tour zu finden, da ich mich bisher nicht allzu gut auskenne und mit oft verzettelt hab und wo ganz anders rauskam als ich wollte :-D


Bin Samstag auch dabei ab SP-NW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (16. Februar 2016)

ich wäre, vorbehaltlich des wetters auch mit am start.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Februar 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit genau die Art von Tour also eher Enduro- oder Trail-Tour! Mein Problem ist in der Ecke ist eher noch ne Tour zu finden, da ich mich bisher nicht allzu gut auskenne und mit oft verzettelt hab und wo ganz anders rauskam als ich wollte :-D
> 
> 
> Bin Samstag auch dabei ab SP-NW!


Na dann passt's ja.


----------



## Larslampe (18. Februar 2016)

Moin, 
sollte das Wetter nicht total ins Wasser fallen bin ich am Samstag auch dabei.
Würde dann ab Schifferstadt dazusteigen.
Grüße Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hole dann bis jetzt ein Ticket für alle, die am Bahnhof stehen, und Lars.

Einwände?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich hole dann bis jetzt ein Ticket für alle, die am Bahnhof stehen, und Lars.
> 
> Einwände?



Passt bin da, Wetter scheint auch akzeptabel zu sein.


----------



## krete (19. Februar 2016)

Tag, ich würde morgen auch mal wieder mitkommen, zumindest für 1-2 Hügel. Ob ich dann weiter mit Richtung Lambi fahre oder Richtung Heimat entscheide ich spontan. Ich steige in Schifferstadt in den Zug.

Bis dann, Kathrin

Die Edit sagt, ich kauf mein Ticket selbst


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Februar 2016)

Dauertegen angesagt morgen..... super mal wieder. Entscheide mich daher morgen früh ob ich fahre. Wäre sonntag auch eine option ?


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Februar 2016)

Bin raus für morgen. Regen und Sturmwarnung brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Hoffentlich gibt es bald etwas beständiges, schönes Wetter


----------



## Larslampe (20. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen, 
ich fahre heute bei dem Sauwetter nicht mit.
Für die die fahren viel Spaß und kommt heile zurück. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## fritzz-Basti (20. Februar 2016)

Ich bin um 10 wie geplant am Bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2016)

moin moin, da nimmt man überstunden frei auf arbeit und dann so ein wetter . bin raus für heute....  hab ich keinen bock....ä


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Februar 2016)

Bin dann auch wie geplant um 10 am Bahnhof. Vielleicht machen wir dann etwas kürzer heute. Mal schauen...


----------



## fritzz-Basti (20. Februar 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Ich bin um 10 wie geplant am Bahnhof



Hab gerade meine reverb Sattelstütze "zerstört" somit leider raus.
Sorry, ärgere mich gerade zu tode.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Februar 2016)

Tja, soviel zum "schwachen" Geschlecht 

Kathrin war die einzige, die sich auf den Weg gemacht hatte  Nachdem wir dann kurz telefoniert hatten, haben wir es dann aber doch gecancelt für heute.

Dann einen schönen Tag euch allen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald mal wieder etwas besser. Morgen ist für mich leider keine Option. Da soll es zwar etwas besser sein, aber da wird meine Große sieben


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tja, soviel zum "schwachen" Geschlecht
> 
> Kathrin war die einzige, die sich auf den Weg gemacht hatte  Nachdem wir dann kurz telefoniert hatten, haben wir es dann aber doch gecancelt für heute.
> 
> Dann einen schönen Tag euch allen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald mal wieder etwas besser. Morgen ist für mich leider keine Option. Da soll es zwar etwas besser sein, aber da wird meine Große sieben


Dann mal einen schönen Geburtstag .


----------



## holgerh (24. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr für Samstag was geplant?  Falls ja und diese Tour für Anfänger geeignet ist würde ich mich gerne anschließen.. Gruß Holger


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Februar 2016)

Wollt gerade fragen. Das wetter soll gut sein, also rauf auf denn bock.... was ist geplant ?


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Februar 2016)

Ich möchte Samstag fahren. Ich überlege mir was, so dass alle glücklich sind nach der Tour.

Abfahrt voraussichtlich 10:00. Rest folgt ...


----------



## Waldhobel (24. Februar 2016)

Hi, 

wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist, würde ich mich dazugesellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (25. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag findet rund um Edenkoben die Rally SÜW statt. Also nicht wundern wenn die Straßen gesperrt sind oder es laut im Wald wird!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Info, gut zu wissen.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Februar 2016)

*Plan für Samstag ist gemacht:*

Abfahrt in Speyer-Nordwest mit dem Zug wie üblich um 10:00.
Tourstart in NW am HBf um 10:30

Dann fahren wir in eher gemütlichem Tempo auf die Hohe Loog und machen dort ein kleines Päuschen. Anschließend geht's ebenfalls ohne Stress runter ins Tal, von wo man leicht wieder den Bahnhof in NW erreichen kann. Wer dort aussteigen möchte, rollt dann einfach die Straße entlang zum Bahnhof. Bis dahin werden wir ca. 500-600Hm gemacht haben.
Wer noch weiter möchte, folgt mit dann wieder berghoch Richtung Hellerhütte, rüber Richtung Kaisergarten und nach Lambrecht. Je nach Zeit und Lust noch mit kleinen Schlenkern.

Zurück in Speyer möchte ich zwischen 15:30 und 16:00 sein.

Wer ein Ticket möchte, steht am Bahnhof oder gibt mir vorher Bescheid. Kostenbeteiligung wie immer für Hin- und Rückfahrt insgesamt 4,-. Wer früher aussteigen möchte, muss entweder mit dem Auto einsam nach NW kommen oder sich selbst ein Ticket holen.

Wetter sieht momentan endlich mal wieder sehr fein aus 






Ich freu mich


----------



## krete (26. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen, dann probiere ich diese Woche doch mal weiter als bis zum Bahnhof in Schifferstadt zu kommen ;-) Ticket hole ich selbst, weil ich evtl. früher aussteige und/oder mit dem Rad nach Hause rolle.
Bis morgen


----------



## kRoNiC (26. Februar 2016)

Hi Tom, fahrt Ihr am Stadionbad vorbei oder direkt ab HBF hinten über die Brücke hoch?


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Februar 2016)

Die Brücke hoch. Evtl. kommen wir am Stadion runter, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (26. Februar 2016)

Ich werde morgen auch mitfahren. Fahre direkt nach Neustadt und warte vor der Unterführung.


----------



## kRoNiC (26. Februar 2016)

Ich parke am Stadionbad und bin dann um 1030 am Bahnhof


----------



## kraft_werk (1. März 2016)

Heyho! 

Nach laaanger Abstinenz, und trotz dem besch...eidenen Wetter, versuche ich es mal..die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.

Ich würde - falls das Wetter mitspielt - am *Samstag, 05.03.*, gegen 12 Uhr, eine kleine *Anfängertour* anbieten.

*Start:
12:33, NW HBF* - gemütlich über die"Forstautobahn" zur Hellerhütte, und nach einer kleinen Einkehr, wieder zurück nach NW HBF. Runter allerdings über einen feinen Trail, der zwar stellenweise anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem für jeden machbar sein sollte 
Ein Zeitlimit gibts keins, und es darf jeder fragen, ob wir bald da sind 

Für die Zugfahrer:
Ich steige um 12:12 in Limburgerhof in die S-Bahn, wie gewohnt gaaaaaaaanz hinten, und könnte für alle die noch zusteigen auch ein Ticket besorgen. (Deadline für die Ticketmeldungen ist Samstag, 11:15)

Ich denke zwar nicht, dass der Andrang so gross wird, aber man weiss ja nie..also limitiere ich die Teilnehmerzahl auf 10.

01. Guido


----------



## holgerh (1. März 2016)

Schade. Diesen Samstag bin ich in Marpingen. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei der nächsten Anfänger Tour .
Wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2016)

Sehr schön, Daniel. Dann hänge ich mich da mal dran:

Falls am Samstag das Wetter so wird, dass ich auch Mitfahrer habe, fahre ich zur gewohnten Zeit eine Tour:

Zug ab Speyer Nordwest: 10:00
Tourstart in Weidenthal: 10:45

Dann geht's möglichst viele Trails hoch und runter in Richtung NW. Wir machen erst am Schluss eine Hüttenpause auf der Hellerhütte (also Riegel/Banane/Stulle... für zwischendurch mitnehmen). Und mit ein bisschen Glück treffen dann Daniel und ich mit den entsprechenden Begleitungen aufeinander. Und falls es zeitlich passt, können wir die letzte Abfahrt gemeinsam machen.

Tourende in NW ca. 14:30 oder 15:00
Zurück in Speyer sind wir dann voraussichtlich um 15:00 oder 15:30

Wer ein Ticket möchte, muss einfach am Bahnhof stehen oder mir vorher Bescheid geben.


----------



## kRoNiC (2. März 2016)

Ich mache es auch vom Wetter abhängig, würde wohl aber eher mit Tom fahren

Also Tourstart in Weidenthal und Ende in Neustadt?


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2016)

yep


----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Daniel. Dann hänge ich mich da mal dran:
> 
> Falls am Samstag das Wetter so wird, dass ich auch Mitfahrer habe, fahre ich zur gewohnten Zeit eine Tour:
> 
> ...



Ich bin diesmal auch gerne dabei! Hab richtig Bock, meine Reverb Stütze funktioniert nun auch wieder 

Entscheiden wir Samstag Morgen 09:00 ob wir fahren!?


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2016)

Ich denke das können wir früher entscheiden. Meistens ist es ja auch so, dass es im Wald nicht so dramatisch ist wie es sich im Wetterbericht anhört.


----------



## annecy (3. März 2016)

Ich würde mit nem Kumpel zusammen gerne die Einsteigertour mitfahren.

Und Massi fährt bei Tom mit.

Wäre also perfekt wenn wir uns in der Hütte über den Weg laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsan (3. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß! Habe leider Dienst am Samstag aber das nächste mal bin ich wieder am Start...

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß


----------



## kraft_werk (3. März 2016)

Aah, es geht ja doch ein bisschen was.. 

Ok, aktueller Stand..:

Samstag, 1233, NW HBF, *Einsteigertour*:

01. Meine Wenigkeit
02. Annette
03. + einer

Aktuelle Wettervorhersage..







Vorraussichtliche Ankunft an der Hellerhütte: 1330


----------



## tommybgoode (3. März 2016)

Na das passt doch dann alles ganz gut. Zeit bei der Hellerhütte dürfte passen. Eher vielleicht einen Tick später. Aber ich schätze bei Dir wird es auch eher später als früher.

Nur das Wetter muss sich noch ein wenig unseren Plänen anpassen. Ich würde vorschlagen wir nehmen die Wettervorhersage: https://www.meteoblue.com/de/wetter/vorhersage/woche/weinbiet_deutschland_2812226?day=2
Die hat meistens weniger Regen


----------



## holgerh (3. März 2016)

Ist es möglich, dass jemand die Anfänger Runde aufzeichnet und mir die GPS Daten zusenden kann? Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mit meiner Frau eine Runde fahren.


----------



## kraft_werk (3. März 2016)

@tom - Och, wir sitzen dann einfach länger 

@Holger - wenn du mir deine Emailaddresse zukommen lässt, schicke ich dir den Track morgen zu


----------



## Waldhobel (4. März 2016)

Moin,

würde wenn ich keinen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht bekomme um kurz nach 12 in Li-hof am Bahnhof stehen.
Ticket kauf ich selber.
Hoffentlich bis morgen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## kRoNiC (4. März 2016)

Aufgrund des Wetters würd ich auch eher die kurze Runde mit Daniel fahren 

Entscheide das morgen spontan


----------



## kraft_werk (4. März 2016)

Soo, nochmal aktuell..

Samstag, 1233, NW HBF, *Einsteigertour*:

01. Meine Wenigkeit
02. Annette
03. + einer
04. Waldhobel 
05. kRoNiC

Tickets..: Keiner

..auch die Niederschlagstendenz entwickelt sich positiv


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2016)

Jmd erfahrungen hier im forum mit rose ?
gefällt mir immer besser das rad )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (4. März 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Jmd erfahrungen hier im forum mit rose ?
> gefällt mir immer besser das rad )))




Hast du´s mal hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/rose.228/  <--  versucht..?!


----------



## steffenbecki (4. März 2016)

Schon ;-).


----------



## kraft_werk (4. März 2016)




----------



## kraft_werk (4. März 2016)

Ich hab eben Spasshalber mal das Soulfire 1 27,5" konfiguriert..
Lyrik Solo Air, XT 1x11 Antrieb, XT Bremse, RS Cage Dämpfer, DT Spline 1700 LRS, Saint Pedale, ohne Sattelstütze...2800 Scheinchen. Nicht gerade günstig! Und keine weitere Farbe wählbar..?! (Lime sieht schei$$e aus, aber das ist Geschmacksache)

Naja, meins isses nicht.
Meine Empfehlung geht - immer noch - zum Strive! Alternativ das Capra, oder das Tyee. Preis / Leistung stimmen hier einfach. Und über die Optik kann man ja nicht streiten


----------



## Bonsaibiker (4. März 2016)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ich hab eben Spasshalber mal das Soulfire 1 27,5" konfiguriert..
> Lyrik Solo Air, XT 1x11 Antrieb, XT Bremse, RS Cage Dämpfer, DT Spline 1700 LRS, Saint Pedale, ohne Sattelstütze...2800 Scheinchen. Nicht gerade günstig! Und keine weitere Farbe wählbar..?! (Lime sieht schei$$e aus, aber das ist Geschmacksache)
> 
> Naja, meins isses nicht.
> Meine Empfehlung geht - immer noch - zum Strive! Alternativ das Capra, oder das Tyee. Preis / Leistung stimmen hier einfach. Und über die Optik kann man ja nicht streiten



....Strive, kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MrMoe (4. März 2016)

Ich melde mich für Toms Tour morgen an.
Grüße
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (4. März 2016)

Meine Empfehlung: On One - Fatty:  http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/mountain-bikes/fatty

Mit ohne Federung. Kann dann auch nicht kaputt gehen.

So ein Zufall ... ich hätte eins zu verkaufen ;-)


----------



## kraft_werk (4. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: On One - Fatty:  http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/mountain-bikes/fatty
> 
> Mit ohne Federung. Kann dann auch nicht kaputt gehen.
> 
> So ein Zufall ... ich hätte eins zu verkaufen ;-)



Genau!!! ..und durch den Park fahren kann man damit auch


----------



## fritzz-Basti (4. März 2016)

wetter sieht nun echt ok aus. Dann können wir morgen durchstarten.
Bn um 10 in Speyer Nord-West


----------



## ab-ndy (4. März 2016)

Also das Strive kann ich definitiv empfehlen


----------



## kraft_werk (5. März 2016)

Moin! 

..ich aktualisiere mal..:

1233, NW HBF, *Einsteigertour*:

01. Meine Wenigkeit
02. Annette
03. + einer
04. kRoNiC


Tickets..: immernoch Keiner


----------



## kRoNiC (5. März 2016)

Hi Daniel,

bin raus für heut 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## kraft_werk (5. März 2016)

..es werden ja immer weniger..dabei siehts Wettertechnisch doch echt "gut" aus..

1233, NW HBF, *Einsteigertour*:

01. Meine Wenigkeit
02. Annette
03. + einer


Aaaaber mal was anderes, bevor ich´s in den Bikemarkt stelle..
Ich hab da zwei Innenhosen im Angebot.
Eine ist aus der Fox Sergeant Short, Grösse 32.
Die andere ist aus einer Royal Racing Matrix Short, Grösse M.
Beide neu und unbenutzt! ..fürn Abbel un e Ei..
Bitte alles weitere per PN, ist ja kein Basar hier


----------



## annecy (5. März 2016)

Aber wie bleiben dabei, gehen gleich los zum Bahnhof


----------



## kraft_werk (5. März 2016)

Mach mich jetzt auch fertig..


----------



## kraft_werk (6. März 2016)

Sooo, der Plan für die nächste Tour steht soweit..

*EHK Tour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:45 ab Weidenthal BHF*

Abfahrtszeiten:
MA HBF: 09:54
Limbim: 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16
NW HBF: 10:32
Ankunft Weidenthal: 10:44

Von dort aus fahren wir - meist über Forstwege - Richtung Lambertskreuz. Vorraussichtliche Ankunft dort ~ 12:45. Hier wird gemütlich eingekehrt. Planmässig sollten wir hier auch auf die parallel fahrende Trailgruppe treffen, aber dazu wird Tom sich hier nochmal melden 

Je nach Gruppenstärke, habe ich zwei Abfahrtsvarianten in petto. Kurz und knackig nach Lambrecht, und lang und geschmeidig nach Neustadt, aber das werden wir vor Ort gemeinsam entscheiden 

Achso, Tickets kann man - wie gewohnt - nach voranmeldung bei Tom, oder bei mir bestellen. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 10 limitiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. März 2016)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..., aber dazu wird Tom sich hier nochmal melden



Voilà:
*Trailtour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:51 ab Deidesheim BHF*
Abfahrtszeiten:
Speyer-Nordwest: 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:16
NW-Böbig Richtung Deidesheim: 10:39
Ankunft Deidesheim: 10:51

Dann geht's ebenfalls zum L#, wo wir auch gegen 12:45 planen einzutreffen. Dort wird Pause gemacht. Wie und wohin es dann genau weitergeht, entscheiden wir dann vor Ort je nach Gruppe, Pausenlänge etc. Varianten wären z.B.: einfach oder mit Schlenkern nach Lambrecht runter oder alternativ z.B. Richtung NW zurück.

Guido wird @cougar1982 sein. Ich bin Mitfahrer.

Übrigens: Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut, dass in letzter Zeit einige lange vermisste Gesichter dabei sind, und dann teilweise sogar direkt wieder Touren anbieten 

Wer ein Ticket möchte, steht am Bahnhof in Speyer oder gibt mir Bescheid


----------



## fritzz-Basti (9. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Voilà:
> *Trailtour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:51 ab Deidesheim BHF*
> Abfahrtszeiten:
> Speyer-Nordwest: 10:04
> ...



bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht dabei. Plane aber für den 20.03. eine Trailtour mit einem Kumpel, kann sich Gerne jemand anschließen oder Wir schließen Uns bei jemandem an ;-)


----------



## kraft_werk (9. März 2016)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> *EHK Tour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:45 ab Weidenthal BHF*
> 
> Abfahrtszeiten:
> MA HBF: 09:54
> ...



Bisher am Start..

01 Ich
02 Peer
03 Annette (?)
04 ..wieder + einer..?!


----------



## MassimoC (9. März 2016)

Bin bei der Trailtour dabei!

Annette fährt bei der EHK mit, ob matteo bei der EHK wieder mitkommt weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## freeride-nub (10. März 2016)

Melde mich auch fuer die Trailtour an.

Schoenen Gruss!
Sven


----------



## Frank-Sohn (11. März 2016)

Hi , Ich melde mich für die EHK an

Gruß Frank


----------



## kraft_werk (11. März 2016)

*EHK Tour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:45 ab Weidenthal BHF*

Abfahrtszeiten:
MA HBF: 09:54
Limbim: 10:13
Schifferstadt: 10:16
NW HBF: 10:32
Ankunft Weidenthal: 10:44

Von dort aus fahren wir - meist über Forstwege - Richtung Lambertskreuz. Vorraussichtliche Ankunft dort ~ 12:45. Hier wird gemütlich eingekehrt. Planmässig sollten wir hier auch auf die parallel fahrende Trailgruppe treffen..

Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 limitiert.

Aktuell am Start..

01 Ich
02 Peer
03 Annette
04 evtl + einer..?!
05 Frank

@Frank-Sohn _ Ticket benötigt..?!


----------



## Frank-Sohn (11. März 2016)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> *EHK Tour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:45 ab Weidenthal BHF*
> 
> Abfahrtszeiten:
> MA HBF: 09:54
> ...


Nein hole ich.danke


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2016)

ich fahr mit am sonntag. muss nur öfter anhalten und kurbel festziehen... hab ne abfallkurbel ..oh je oh je... lager alle hin... kurbel defekt.... resppppeeekkt...nächste woche gehts eh zum service....... wird zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (11. März 2016)

Ich möchte dir jetzt nicht vorschreiben wie du mit deiner Gesundheit umgehst, aber hier geht es nicht morgens zum Bäcker um Brötchen zu kaufen.
Wenn sich deine Kurbel bergab verabschiedet kann das sehr unschön werden.
Davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht förderlich für den Spaß der anderen, wenn jemand alle 500m am Fahrrad schrauben muss.
Es kann am Rad immer was kaputt gehen, aber mit defekten Teilen losfahren ist schon fahrlässig.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2016)

.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2016)

.


----------



## kRoNiC (11. März 2016)

Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Denke Steffen weiß was er tut mit seinem Bike  alles nicht so ernst nehmen hier 
Viel Spaß auf der Tour. Ich hab leider keine Zeit


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2016)

Eben ich hab das ein wenig lustig geschrieben. Ich mach ja öfter an den rädern was kaputt. Dinge, die eigentlich nie kaputt gehen. Ich schaffs auf alle fälle ))

Wenn es so wäre, dass ich alle 500 m nachziehen müsste würde ich schon von mir aus gar nicht fahren..... zum einen wegen meiner sicherheit und zum anderen um den guide nicht in verlegenheit zu bringen.

Also es glätten sich die wogen und alles ein bischen mit humor nehmen.

Ach wenn ihr über das wb fahren wollt. Russenweg unteres drittel gesperrt und hinten wolfsburg wird bis zur hälfte hoch  holz geschlagen.

Tom kennt die stelle. Sind wir vor kurzem runter gefahren.  Bäume sind weg geräumt, liegen ber menge äste und gibt da paar seilzüge im hang. Weiter oben liegt aber alles kreuz und quer. Also am besten vorne haardtrand und dann z.b. grüner punkt


----------



## nile2 (12. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde auch bei der EHK-Tour mitfahren. Evtl. - falls nötig und möglich - ab Lampertskreuz zur Trailgruppe wechseln. Ticket besorge ich mir selbst.
Viele Grüße
Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (12. März 2016)

*EHK Tour, Sonntag, 13. März, 10:45 ab Weidenthal BHF*

Aktuell am Start..

01 Ich
02 Peer
03 Annette
04 evtl + einer..?!
05 Frank
06 Evelin


----------



## Frank-Sohn (12. März 2016)

Hallo.leider muss ich für morgen absagen  mich hat eine Erklärung lahm gelegt.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß bis zum nächsten Mal
Gruß Frank


----------



## nile2 (12. März 2016)

Och schade. Wünsche dir  gute Besserung.
Grüße Evelin


----------



## Frank-Sohn (12. März 2016)

nile2 schrieb:


> Och schade. Wünsche dir  gute Besserung.
> Grüße Evelin


O danke schön.bis bald


----------



## kraft_werk (12. März 2016)

Oh, ja, dann auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! ..ich werd ein Stück Kuchen für dich mitessen


----------



## holgerh (12. März 2016)

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour  und viel Spaß. Hoffe dass ich bei der nächsten wieder mit kann.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (12. März 2016)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Oh, ja, dann auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! ..ich werd ein Stück Kuchen für dich mitessen


Danke und lass es dir schmecken


----------



## NoMoreStevens (12. März 2016)

Mein Freund Gabriel und ich, wir werden morgen mal bei Euch mitfahren um mal wieder ein paar andere Gesichter kennen zu lernen.
Ich hoffe mein schleichender Plattfuss nervt nicht, muss nur alle 500 m nachpumpen geht aber fix ich nehm die Standpumpe mit.


----------



## Florian.R (12. März 2016)

Wenn's noch geht komme ich spontan auf die trailtour mit 
Komme dann nach böbig...
Gruß Florian


----------



## NoMoreStevens (12. März 2016)

Achso ja, laufen ja 2 Touren, wir kommen direkt nach Deidesheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. März 2016)

Lieber NoMoreStevens, wer auch immer Du bist, lass es doch einfach sein.

Steffen hat ein Spässchen gemacht. Haben nicht alle - ich auch nicht - so verstanden. Egal.
Thomas hat, da er die Tour eigentlich guiden sollte, entsprechend reagiert, was ich absolut richtig finde.

Und jetzt ist's auch gut. Punkt.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. März 2016)

Bevor es noch mehr Missverständnisse gibt: Mit "lass es sein" meine ich nicht, dass Du nicht mitkommen darfst oder sollst. Nur die Sache mit der Kurbel etc. ist eigentlich mehr als ausreichend besprochen.


----------



## kraft_werk (13. März 2016)

*EHK Tour, 10:45 ab Weidenthal BHF*

Aktuell am Start..

01 Ich
02 Peer
03 Annette
04 evtl + einer..?!
05 Evelin


----------



## steffenbecki (14. März 2016)

Taaag,

Habs gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft. Mein sohn hat 2 km vor lambertzkreuz keinen bock mehr gehabt )))))...
dafür gabs heute kaiserwetter ;-).

Ich hoffe ihr hattet ne angenehme tour und alles verlief glatt. Was die andere sache angeht... nun ja rumpelt halt mal, aber damit ist auch gut finde ich... lässt sich alles unter 4 augen klären, dahin gehörts auch. hält zumindest wieder alles am rad, obwohl ich nix grossartig gemacht habe ?!?!....  bestimmt zuviele weibliche gene das fritzz....

Was anderes... im mai ( 22. Meine ich )ist in bad wildbad ein bm... jemand interesse dort an der mitteldinstanz ?

P.s. bin heute den Treppenweg zur loog hochgefahren. Das geht mit Procore besser... oder lags am 26er kb ;-))) ? Nein, ernsthaft.... hochzu ging das mit procore echt relativ entspannt....


----------



## Hubii99 (14. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab eure "Gruppe" eben entdeckt und mir gedacht dass es doch mal ganz cool wäre spontan mal mitzufahren. Allerdings ist meine Kondition ziemlich im Eimer (naja, komplett hinüber ) und würde mich mal interessieren ob ihr auch mal leichtere Touren fahren würdet. Ich hab schon ein bisschen Ahnung vom MTB´en aber halt nur kaum Kondition 

Bevor ichs vergesse.... wie is denn so ca der Altersschnitt der Gruppe ?  :[] und trefft ihr euch (zumindest teilweise) noch in Speyer am HBF?


----------



## tommybgoode (14. März 2016)

Evtl. wären die Touren, die Daniel jetzt angeboten hatte, etwas für Dich. Das klärst Du dann am besten mit @kraft_werk direkt, falls er demnächst wieder was in der Richtung anbietet. Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass im Frühjahr evtl. auch mal wieder eine "echte" Einsteigertour stattfindet. Allerdings gibt es da momentan keinen konkreten Termin.

Vom Alter sind wir so zwischen Mitte zwanzig und Mitte fünfzig, würde ich sagen. Und ja wir treffen uns in Speyer, aber nicht am HBf, sondern am Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest.

Alle wichtigen Infos findest Du auch hier: http://biker-club-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Hubii99 (14. März 2016)

Hi,
danke schonmal für die Antwort 
Nordwest ist ja schon fast HBF 
Und ich senke den Altersdurchschnitt nicht soooo arg wie befürchtet   (bin halt erst 16)


Ich nehme an wenn @kraft_werk wieder so eine Tour plant dass das dann hier auch auftaucht?

MfG Flo


----------



## kraft_werk (14. März 2016)

Hubii99 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an wenn @kraft_werk wieder so eine Tour plant dass das dann hier auch auftaucht?


Richtig 
Noch steht meine Planung fürs nächste Wochenende nicht, aber ich melde meine Touren hier immer rechtzeitig an. Eine kurze Beschreibung was geplant ist gibts auch. 
Also mitlesen, und bei bedarf kurz bescheid geben, dass du mitfahren möchtest, und du bist herzlich Willkommen


----------



## holgerh (16. März 2016)

Kann ab diesem Wochenende auch mitfahren falls was geplant wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (16. März 2016)

Hi @ all..
Hab mir die Tage meinen Bremsfinger lädiert..
Eine Tour meinerseits wird es erst am nächsten Wochenende wieder geben, für dieses bin ich leider raus.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (17. März 2016)

Also ich werden Sonntag mit 2 Kumpels eine Trail-Tour starten, jedoch wird das Tempo etwas gemächlicher ausfallen als letzten Sonntag, einerseits da einer der beiden noch nicht so 100% im Training ist dieser Saison und wir Samstag Abend/Nacht noch unterwegs sind. Wer Bock hat ne runde zu fahren ca. 750-1000hm kann sich melden.
Start wird jedoch nicht vor 13 oder 14 Uhr sein. Müsste man dann noch im Detail klären.


----------



## Florian.R (17. März 2016)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi @ all..
> Hab mir die Tage meinen Bremsfinger lädiert..
> Eine Tour meinerseits wird es erst am nächsten Wochenende wieder geben, für dieses bin ich leider raus.


In der Nase gebohrt?
Gute Besserung!


----------



## tommybgoode (17. März 2016)

Wer bremst, lädiert


----------



## Florian.R (18. März 2016)

Hey,

ist jemand am Sonntag auf dem Testival auf der Burg Landeck?

Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (18. März 2016)

Mh graf mal gegoogelt. Klingt ja gut. Ich glaub aber eher nicht, dass dort propain am start ist. Specialized ? Das enduro 650 b würde ich gerne mal fahren. Bekommt ja immer top bewertungen.....

Banshee wäre mal gcool zu fahren. Hatte ich mir ein gebrauchtes angesehen. Aber rum rollen auf der strasse bringt nix ).


Dhx 2 und x2 wären sicher auch mal nen test wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (19. März 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Also ich werden Sonntag mit 2 Kumpels eine Trail-Tour starten, jedoch wird das Tempo etwas gemächlicher ausfallen als letzten Sonntag, einerseits da einer der beiden noch nicht so 100% im Training ist dieser Saison und wir Samstag Abend/Nacht noch unterwegs sind. Wer Bock hat ne runde zu fahren ca. 750-1000hm kann sich melden.
> Start wird jedoch nicht vor 13 oder 14 Uhr sein. Müsste man dann noch im Detail klären.



schon ne idee wohin ? von wo startet ihr denn ?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. März 2016)

Start in Weidenthal, trails richtung Esthal, dann weiter zur Hellerhütte als zwischenziel, dann entweder runter durchs Tal nach NW oder noch Totenkopfhütte, Kalmit und dann die lange blockiege Abfahrt nach NW.
Ide runde bin och letztens ähnlich mit Tom gefahren.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. März 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Start in Weidenthal, trails richtung Esthal, dann weiter zur Hellerhütte als zwischenziel, dann entweder runter durchs Tal nach NW oder noch Totenkopfhütte, Kalmit und dann die lange blockiege Abfahrt nach NW.
> Ide runde bin och letztens ähnlich mit Tom gefahren.



mit dem zug dann hin, oder ?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. März 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> mit dem zug dann hin, oder ?


Jap, aber Speyer Nord-West


----------



## steffenbecki (19. März 2016)

Ja passt. Steig ich auch immer ein. Habt ihr ne fahrkarte oder über sammelkarte ? Mittags ist mir auch recht. Kommts nur noch aufs wetter drauf an.....


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. März 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Ja passt. Steig ich auch immer ein. Habt ihr ne fahrkarte oder über sammelkarte ? Mittags ist mir auch recht. Kommts nur noch aufs wetter drauf an.....


Wollte die Karte dann vor Ort über die App kaufen, hab mich da mal angemdeldet und bei Tom tipps geholt 
Rede nachher mal mt meinen Kumpels wann wir los wollen/können. Werden morgenevtl. Etwas unfit sein, also eher gemütlich. Melde mich nochmal hier


----------



## steffenbecki (19. März 2016)

Schnappsdrosseln ))


----------



## steffenbecki (20. März 2016)

So wie siehts aus ? Rausch solltet ihr ja mal so langsam ausgeschlafen haben, oder ? ;-).update : ok, das wird dann wohl eher nichts mehr heute.... lach.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (20. März 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> So wie siehts aus ? Rausch solltet ihr ja mal so langsam ausgeschlafen haben, oder ? ;-).update : ok, das wird dann wohl eher nichts mehr heute.... lach.


Sorry, verpeilt.
Unsere tour war auch etwas verzettelt....
Bahnhof schifferstadt war gesperrt und wir mussten über LU fahren. Tour an sch war gut, paar trails gecheckt.


----------



## steffenbecki (20. März 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Sorry, verpeilt.
> Unsere tour war auch etwas verzettelt....
> Bahnhof schifferstadt war gesperrt und wir mussten über LU fahren. Tour an sch war gut, paar trails gecheckt.




jo kein thema....


fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Sorry, verpeilt.
> Unsere tour war auch etwas verzettelt....
> Bahnhof schifferstadt war gesperrt und wir mussten über LU fahren. Tour an sch war gut, paar trails gecheckt.




ich dachte ich bin verpeilt ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (21. März 2016)

Diesen Samstag biete ich ein Fitfu**er-Tour an.

Also Samstag 26.3.

Der Plan sind bis jetzt ca 35km und 1000-1200hm. Je nach Lust und Laune kann man aber noch beliebig erweitern. Bergauf und Bergab werden überwiegend Trails gefahren die auf keinen fall langweile aufkommen lassen.

Start ist in Dannstadt oder Deidesheim möglich. 
Wir werden zügig aber nicht besonders schnell fahren. Aber dafür konstant mit nur 2-3 Stopps um eine Kleinigkeit zu essen... (keine Hüttenpause).
Ich möchte jetzt niemanden ausgrenzen, aber das wird keine Endurotour. Es ist nicht geplant vor und nach jeder Abfahrt Pausen zu machen um Protektoren/Helme aus oder an zu ziehen. Wenn natürlich jemand bergab nicht mithalten kann werden wir gerne warten.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. März 2016)

Wenn jmd am we lust auf eine gemütlichere tour hat, ohne stress, ich fahre am samstag ab speyer. Beginn würde ich mal gehen 10 oder 11 h anisieren....würde mich freuen, wenn jmd mitfährt, ansonsten Frohe ostern an alle ;-).


----------



## steffenbecki (23. März 2016)

thomas hat mir zum glück gerade nochmal geschrieben,  dass z.z. bauarbeiten auf der s-bahnlinie durchgeführt werden. wenn ich das richtig lese fährt vom 25 bis 29 keine s bahn zwischen speyer und schiff. die logik muss mir mal einer erklären an ostern das zu sperren. zwischen lu und neustadt werden limbo und schiff. nicht angefahren. also entweder direkt mit dem auto nach nw. start dann am schwimmbad oder start ab böhl mit dem zug ....


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2016)

Ich bin an Ostern komplett mit Familienterminen zu, werde also bei keiner Tour dabei sein.

Euch aber schon mal frohe Ostern 

Das WE drauf möchte ich aber wieder fahren. Nur mal so als Idee: Da hat Stromberg wieder auf


----------



## holgerh (23. März 2016)

Schade. Wir sind über Ostern weg. Gerne wieder bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## kRoNiC (23. März 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wenn jmd am we lust auf eine gemütlichere tour hat, ohne stress, ich fahre am samstag ab speyer. Beginn würde ich mal gehen 10 oder 11 h anisieren....würde mich freuen, wenn jmd mitfährt, ansonsten Frohe ostern an alle ;-).



Steffen, je nach dem ob meine Stütze schon da ist und ob es zeitlich passt können würd ich mich anschließen am Samstag. 
Wäre aber wenn für früh, d.h. Abfahrt spätestens um 10 am Schwimmbad?!

Würd dir aber noch mal am Freitag bescheid geben. 

Wir sind am 10.04. in Stromberg zum Radon Testival, bin mal gespannt ob sich ein bisschen was getan hat


----------



## steffenbecki (23. März 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Steffen, je nach dem ob meine Stütze schon da ist und ob es zeitlich passt können würd ich mich anschließen am Samstag.
> Wäre aber wenn für früh, d.h. Abfahrt spätestens um 10 am Schwimmbad?!
> 
> Würd dir aber noch mal am Freitag bescheid geben.
> ...


Ah ja klar. Thomas wollte noch mit. Würde dann aber entspannt werden, da er erst mal schauen muss was der arm macht. Wäre aber kein problem für mich.... hui habt ihr euch da angemeldet ? Oder einfach so ? Ich trottel habs verpeilt, hätte da mal das 170er fahren können. Betstellt hab ich es mal ;-)..


----------



## steffenbecki (23. März 2016)

Zum thema radon:

Die bikes muss man sich erst ansehen. Das slide 150 hab ich mir mal angesehen. Hat mir gar nicht gefallen was die lackierung, zugverlegung usw betrifft. Die slide 160 carbon, sowie das 140 sind gut gemacht.... leider bischen zu bunt für meinen geschmack. Das 160 hd ist aber ein schönes bike.... das mit fox fahrwerk auch, hat auch vom draufsetzen und von der geo top gepasst vom ersten eindruck.. wie das swoop 170 ist ??? Muss ich erst ansehen. Wie die räder qualitativ sind auch keine ahnung. Wahrscheinlich ähnlich cube. Wird da gespart wo man es nicht direkt sieht, also evtl. Bei den lagern usw. Jedenfalls immer gutes preis/leistungs verhältnis. Wobei ein tyee trail mit rs fahrwerk besser ausgestattet ist wie das gleich teure swoop 170 9.0 1 x11.
Mir wurde ein yeti ans herz gelegt ;-))))... muuhaha da kostet der rahmen auch nur 4300 euro.


Ach bei alutech ist der fanesrahmen im angebot... ich meine 1400 rum inkl ccdba.... das geht.


----------



## ab-ndy (24. März 2016)

Apropo yeti...Hier gibt's nen relativ günstigen Rahmen 

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=31685


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. März 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Steffen, je nach dem ob meine Stütze schon da ist und ob es zeitlich passt können würd ich mich anschließen am Samstag.
> Wäre aber wenn für früh, d.h. Abfahrt spätestens um 10 am Schwimmbad?!
> 
> Würd dir aber noch mal am Freitag bescheid geben.
> ...


----------



## cougar1982 (25. März 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag biete ich ein Fitfu**er-Tour an.
> 
> Also Samstag 26.3.
> 
> ...



Also fals noch jemand mit möchte abfahrt Dannstadt ist um 9:45 oder in Deidesheim ca 10:15


----------



## freeride-nub (25. März 2016)

Also ich würde mich anschließen, auch wenn 10 Uhr ganz schön früh für mich ist. 
Hoffe ich finde das Schwimmbad.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## steffenbecki (25. März 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich anschließen, auch wenn 10 Uhr ganz schön früh für mich ist.
> Hoffe ich finde das Schwimmbad.
> 
> Gruß, Sven


Falls du mich meintest, ich fahre erst später... weis auch noch nicht wann ;-). Eher mittags dann.


----------



## freeride-nub (25. März 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Falls du mich meintest, ich fahre erst später... weis auch noch nicht wann ;-). Eher mittags dann.


Ähm, ja, du, bzw. ihr wart gemeint... irgendwie hat das Zitieren nicht geklappt.
Ok, also später ist natürlich auch gut. Ihr hattet ja vorher noch was von 10 Uhr geschrieben.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. März 2016)

Auch wenn's die letzten Tage und heute nicht danach aussieht. Am WE soll es wohl trocken und schön werden. Und damit steht fest:

*Sonntag geht's nach Stromberg*
Mit dabei bis jetzt:

Ich
Florian
Moritz
Basti
Abfahrt würde ich 9 Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (30. März 2016)

Hey Tom, 
ich würde am Sonntag in Stromberg dabei sein. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## fritzz-Basti (31. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Auch wenn's die letzten Tage und heute nicht danach aussieht. Am WE soll es wohl trocken und schön werden. Und damit steht fest:
> 
> *Sonntag geht's nach Stromberg*
> Mit dabei bis jetzt:
> ...



Bin leider raus! Meine komplette Bikepark-Ausrüstung (Downhiller, Protektoren, Fullface-Helm usw.) liegt alles im Saarland bei den Eltern.

Bei einer Tour im Pfäzer Wald bin ich dabei sofern was geplant ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (31. März 2016)

Kann nicht nach stromberg, da mein rad immer noch im sevice ist und der lagersatz nicht bei kommt.

Zu info wegen den reverb. Falls ihr in der garantiezeit probleme mit eurer reverb habt, wartet mal noch bischen mit dem einschicken. Rs bringt ne neue version der reverb jetzt auf den markt. Laut meinem händler werden alle reverb , die jetzt eingeschickt werden gegen aktuelle 2016er ausgetauscht.... das problem ist: die sind noch nicht auf dem markt und kommen erst in paar wochen ))).


----------



## freeride-nub (31. März 2016)

Hi,
fahre am Sonntag auch nach Stromberg.
Bis dann!
Sven


----------



## steffenbecki (31. März 2016)

Am 16. Und 17.04. Ist bei canyon in koblenz pur cycling festival. Ich werde da samstags früh hin fahren und mir das anschauen. Evtl. Findet sich ja da was . Wer mit will meldet sich einfach. Das ganze fängt um 9 an und ich werde versuchen um die uhrzeit da zu sein.


Evtl fahre ich dann noch weiter zu radon nach bonn, wenn das swoop 170 dann endlich mal im megastore steht..... 


Wobei sicher die hölle los sein wird.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. März 2016)

Update für Stromberg:

Ich
Florian
Moritz
Basti
Lars
Sven



fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Bin leider raus! Meine komplette Bikepark-Ausrüstung (Downhiller, Protektoren, Fullface-Helm usw.) liegt alles im Saarland bei den Eltern.



Oh, tut mir leid. Mir war Dein Ursprung gar nicht klar. Darfst trotzdem wieder mit ;-)

Im Ernst: Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon mal in Stromberg warst. Das ist kein Bikepark mit tausend Riesendrops etc. Auf den Fotos der Webseite kommt das ein bisschen so rüber, da in erster Linie die größeren Sprünge mit Fullface-tragenden Big-Bikern abgebildet sind. Aber da fahren auch genug Leute mit Halbschale rum. Vorgeschrieben ist da außer einem Helm nichts an Schutzkleidung.
Es gibt zwei Strecken. Die Hauptstrecke (Wild Hog Trail) ist definitiv auch ohne Fullface etc. gut fahrbar. Bei der anderen (No Jokes) geht das natürlich auch. Aber dann sollte man schon wissen was man tut.
Aber da ich ja ungefähr weiß wie Du fährst: Du kannst da mit ganz normalem Rad und ganz normaler MTB-Kleidung hin. Aber entscheiden muss das natürlich jeder für sich selbst.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> Kann nicht nach stromberg, da mein rad immer noch im sevice ist und der lagersatz nicht bei kommt.


Hast Du nur noch 1 Rad?

Mit der Fahrerei müssen wir mal schauen. Je nachdem von wo Florian kommt würde es z.B. Sinn machen, dass Moritz und Basti bei ihm mitfahren.


----------



## steffenbecki (31. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update für Stromberg:
> 
> Ich
> Florian
> ...


.

Noe das nicht. Aber mit dem stereo hab ich da keine lust drauf ;-).


----------



## fritzz-Basti (1. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update für Stromberg:
> 
> Ich
> Florian
> ...



OK, überredet ;-)
Hab mir soeben noch paar leichte Knie-Protektoren bestellt (Race Face-Charge Leg), wollte ich sowieso mal haben. Dazu der Protektoren-Rucksack sollte ausreichen fürn Flowtrail.
Da es in Stromberg Uphill sowieso aus eigener Kraft geht wäre der Downhiller (Kona Operator) "oversized" und nur Quälerei.

War einer schonmal in Ottweiler? Den wollte ich demnächst nochmals ansteuern. Oder halt Beerfelden mit Downhiller.


----------



## annecy (1. April 2016)

Wir würden auch mitkommen. Ich koch dann halt ein bisschen mein eigenes Süppchen und behalte die Räder auf dem Boden. Aber man kann ja auch so Spaß haben.


----------



## MrMoe (1. April 2016)

Basti und ich können entweder um 8:30 oder um 9:30 in Speyer-NW sein. Flo hat gemeint, dass er vermutlich direkt von Lautern aus fährt, insofern würden wir gerne die Plätze in deinem Auto in Anspruch nehmen, Tom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (1. April 2016)

Update für Stromberg:

Ich
Florian
Moritz
Basti
Lars
Sven
Sebastian
Annette
Massimo
Das wird ja wieder eine feine Runde 



fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> OK, überredet ;-)
> ...
> War einer schonmal in Ottweiler? Den wollte ich demnächst nochmals ansteuern. Oder halt Beerfelden mit Downhiller.


Gute Entscheidung. Wirst Spaß haben. Ottweiler war ich einmal. War auch fein dort. Anders als Stromberg, aber auch gut.



annecy schrieb:


> Wir würden auch mitkommen. Ich koch dann halt ein bisschen mein eigenes Süppchen und behalte die Räder auf dem Boden. Aber man kann ja auch so Spaß haben.


Genau 



MrMoe schrieb:


> Basti und ich können entweder um 8:30 oder um 9:30 in Speyer-NW sein. Flo hat gemeint, dass er vermutlich direkt von Lautern aus fährt, insofern würden wir gerne die Plätze in deinem Auto in Anspruch nehmen, Tom.


Ja, hab auch schon mit Florian telefoniert. Dann wäre mir 8:30 lieber.
Das heißt bei mir wären bisher drei Plätze belegt. Einen könnte ich evtl. noch unterbringen.

Der Rest könnte sich ja auch noch evtl. koordinieren, damit wir nicht unnötig viele Autos nach Stromberg bewegen.


----------



## Larslampe (1. April 2016)

Hätte noch  einen Platz im und am Auto für ein Bike frei.
Würde so um 9h ab Limburgerhof / Schifferstadt starten wollen


----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update für Stromberg:
> 
> Ich
> Florian
> ...



Ich würde gerne den eventuell 4. Platz in Anspruch nehmen wenns geht?



Larslampe schrieb:


> Hätte noch  einen Platz im und am Auto für ein Bike frei.
> Würde so um 9h ab Limburgerhof / Schifferstadt starten wollen



Anderenfalls gerne bei dir, dann komme ich nach Schiffestadt/Limburgerhof


----------



## annecy (2. April 2016)

Wir würden dann wohl auch gegen 8:30 hier in MA losfahren. Treffen wir uns dann wieder auf dem P3?


----------



## MrMoe (2. April 2016)

Das klingt gut, Basti und ich sind dann um 8:30 bei dir, Tom. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## tommybgoode (2. April 2016)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den eventuell 4. Platz in Anspruch nehmen wenns geht?


Geht, wird halt etwas enger mit den vier Rädern, aber gehen müsste es schon. Ich schicke Dir noch meine Adresse.



annecy schrieb:


> Wir würden dann wohl auch gegen 8:30 hier in MA losfahren. Treffen wir uns dann wieder auf dem P3?


Ja, genau. Allerdings werden wir bis 10 oder kurz vor 10 brauchen, schätze ich.



MrMoe schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, Basti und ich sind dann um 8:30 bei dir, Tom. Bis morgen dann!


Alles klar. Dann bis morgen.

Das wird ein sehr feiner Tag morgen


----------



## karsan (2. April 2016)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und vor allem unfallfreien!
Bin leider familiär verplant sonst wäre ich dabei also lasst es krachen und genießt das Wetter.


----------



## steffenbecki (2. April 2016)

Fährt jemand morgen ?

Stromberg war nix heute.... viel zu nass... schade war ein bischen enttäuschend.... bin da extra mit meinem sohn hin ;-(


----------



## steffenbecki (2. April 2016)

Wie war es senn bei euch. Als ich angekommen bin fuhr gerade ein krankenwagen im wald rum. Hoffe ist nichts passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (2. April 2016)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ihr erst morgen fahrt ;-)))..

Also ich hoffe für euch es ist trockener morgen. Der ganze boden da ist völlig aufgeweicht an paar stellen. Sind einige neue anlieger da auf dem wild..... allerdings, da die aus lehmboden sind ging das heute gar nicht zum fahren ( geht natürlich schon, aber eben langsam und man sieht aus wie sau) ...... alles zerfahren und völlig weich in den anliegern... die sprünge gehen.. . Paar sind neu gemacht, entweder ausgebessert oder ganz neu z.b.... der teil mit dem kurzen pumptrack geht aber gar nicht.... glatt wie seife.....  Danach kommt ein teil, der mit 4 sprüngen beginnt und dann durch ne senke geht. Da ist ein schöner neuer sprung über die senke gebaut.... den unteren teil bin ich mit max nicht gefahren..... auf dem no jokes war ich nicht.... könnte sein, dass es da besser ist. Die anlieger sind das problem.... evtl trocknet es ja ab. Glaub ich aber nicht. Muss da geregnet haben wie die sau... seid vorsichtig, das war heute echt schlüpfrig ....


----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, dass ihr erst morgen fahrt ;-)))..
> 
> Also ich hoffe für euch es ist trockener morgen. Der ganze boden da ist völlig aufgeweicht an paar stellen. Sind einige neue anlieger da auf dem wild..... allerdings, da die aus lehmboden sind ging das heute gar nicht zum fahren ( geht natürlich schon, aber eben langsam und man sieht aus wie sau) ...... alles zerfahren und völlig weich in den anliegern... die sprünge gehen.. . Paar sind neu gemacht, entweder ausgebessert oder ganz neu z.b.... der teil mit dem kurzen pumptrack geht aber gar nicht.... glatt wie seife.....  Danach kommt ein teil, der mit 4 sprüngen beginnt und dann durch ne senke geht. Da ist ein schöner neuer sprung über die senke gebaut.... den unteren teil bin ich mit max nicht gefahren..... auf dem no jokes war ich nicht.... könnte sein, dass es da besser ist. Die anlieger sind das problem.... evtl trocknet es ja ab. Glaub ich aber nicht. Muss da geregnet haben wie die sau... seid vorsichtig, das war heute echt schlüpfrig ....



Werden es morgen sehen. Kommen mit Sicherheit ohne Materiel- und Personenschaden zurück!
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## MrMoe (3. April 2016)

Die fraktion aus\mit toms Auto kommt gegen 10:30 an. Bis gleich!


----------



## tommybgoode (4. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe für euch es ist trockener morgen...



Hattest leider Recht. Der Wild Hog war kein Spaß. Heute ist er auch teilweise gesperrt. So schade es auch gewesen wäre für die Eröffnung, aber das hätten sie besser schon gestern gemacht. Da ist jetzt nämlich einiges kaputtgefahren.

Der No Jokes war aber wesentlich besser, so dass sich die Anfahrt dann doch gelohnt hatte.

Wenn ich an die Strecke gestern denke, bekomme ich schon etwas Mitleid mit den Erbauern. Ich selbst denke immer wieder, wenn ich oben bin: "Mist, schon wieder das Bargeld für die Spendenbox vergessen. Ich müsste da mal was überweisen." Und zu Hause ist das wieder vergessen. Da ich aus diversen Gesprächen weiß, dass es anderen auch so geht, schreibe ich mal ein Memo an mich und alle, die es noch für angebracht halten:
JETZT auf die Seite http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/#Spenden gehen. (Ist sogar steuerlich als Spende absetzbar)


----------



## MrMoe (4. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Basti hatte ein paar Videos hochgeladen, Link zum Dropbox-Ordner gibts per PN, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## holgerh (4. April 2016)

Weiß von euch jemand, ob es einen Adapter oder eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, von der Rock shok Reverb den Auslöser an einer Shimano Decore zu befässtigen? Der Abstand von Griff zum Auslöser ist etwas weit und während der Fahrt nur schwer zu  betätigen.
Bin für jeden Top dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (4. April 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Weiß von euch jemand, ob es einen Adapter oder eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, von der Rock shok Reverb den Auslöser an einer Shimano Decore zu befässtigen? Der Abstand von Griff zum Auslöser ist etwas weit und während der Fahrt nur schwer zu  betätigen.
> Bin für jeden Top dankbar.


Ich meine ich hätte gelesen da gibt es was von trickstuff.... montier doch den hebel unter den lenker, also auf die andere seite..... ist zudem besser bei dem sturz....


----------



## steffenbecki (5. April 2016)

Canyons neues dh bike ist online... sieht gut aus der hobel


----------



## steffenbecki (6. April 2016)

bin jetzt ne 2016er fox 36 fit 4 gefahren... also muss sagen, die neue generation von fox gabeln und dämpfern ist echt der hammer.... saugut... meiner meinung nach auch besser wie die pike, lyrik..... wenn ihr mal die möglichkeit habt das zu testen macht das mal.... sehr feines ansprechen..... 
zudem ist die 36er mit der 3 fach verstellung eh schon sehr gut vom setup... die rc 2 braucht ich da eigentlich nicht mehr.... das feintuning geht eh über spacer... j d auch da hat fox nen schritt nach vorne gemacht. Sehr einfach... schaut mal das video zur fox 34... einfacher gehts nicht..

Eine andere frage, da ich nichts in den foren finde...

Hat hier jemand schon eine pike dp mittels token verändet ? Zu kaufen gibt es die token, aber laut aussage eines rock shox service händlers gibt es diese und somit die möglichkeit deie proggresionslinie zu ändern eigentlich nur für die sa version. Alle anleitungen und videos im netz zeigen immer nur die singel air version. ????????? 

Hat da jemand erfahrungen ??


----------



## MassimoC (7. April 2016)

Hoi,

mhm also die tokens werden eh an der kappe festgeschraubt ich würd mal sagen das dass gehn sollt genau wie die sa.

https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/bottomless-tokens do stehts auch das es kompatibel is.

"

Black bottomless tokens are compatible with the following Solo Air forks:
RS-1, SID, Reba, Bluto, Revelation.
Grey bottomless tokens are compatible with the following Solo Air forks:
Pike, Lyrik, Yari, Pike DJ, BoXXer.
Dark red bottomless tokens are compatible with the following Dual Position Air forks:
Pike, Lyrik, Yari."

aber letzenendes bin ich, nachdem ich 0,2, und 3 tokens probiert habe wieder beim 1er standard gelandet.


----------



## MassimoC (8. April 2016)

Hallo, morgen bikepark beerfelden jemand lust?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. April 2016)

4-Stunden-Karte von 10-14 Uhr? Ich befürchte aber, dass dort im Moment recht viel los ist.
Ansonsten wäre No Jokes auch noch mal OK für mich. Ich hab da noch was offen von letzter Woche 
Oder Trippstadt.

Aber Du darfst entscheiden.


----------



## MassimoC (8. April 2016)

Beerfelden 10-14 Uhr , mit dem Lift kriegt man mehr Hm hin...


----------



## tommybgoode (8. April 2016)

Alles klar. Dann schau ich, dass ich um 10 mit Rüstung und Karte am Lift stehe


----------



## MassimoC (8. April 2016)

...alles klar!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. April 2016)

Hat am kommenden Wochenende jemand Lust auf Park?
Beerfelden, Trippstadt, Stromberg?

Oder doch eher Pfälzerwald Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (12. April 2016)

Wenn das wetter passt wäre Stromberg ne idee. 

PS: der Trend geht zum viertbike https://www.propain-bikes.com/Rage


----------



## tommybgoode (13. April 2016)

Fahren möchte ich eigentlich schon, hätte gut Zeit dieses WE und wäre auch für Befe, etc. zu haben. Leider, leider verspricht das Wetter gar nichts gutes.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (14. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Fahren möchte ich eigentlich schon, hätte gut Zeit dieses WE und wäre auch für Befe, etc. zu haben. Leider, leider verspricht das Wetter gar nichts gutes.


Hat Beerfelden bei Sauwetter offen?
Mir wäre das dreckig machen egal. Müsst es nur zeitnah wissen.


----------



## MassimoC (14. April 2016)

Befe wird bei mir wohl nix weil Annette auch fahrn mag und da is Bikepark leider nicht wirklich drin.


----------



## Florian.R (14. April 2016)

Ich glaube es geht auch weniger um den Schmutz als um den streckenzustand... Wäre stromberg eine Option für Annette?


----------



## tommybgoode (14. April 2016)

Beerfelden hat auch bei Sauwetter auf. Laut metoblue soll es da am Samstag 5-10mm und Sonntag 10-20mm regnen. Das ist ziemlich ordentlich, wenn das so stimmt. Da habe ich persönlich dann keine so richtige Lust drauf.

Von daher ist mein Plan keinen Plan zu haben und kurzfristig je nach Wetterlage zu entscheiden. Auf's Rad möchte ich aber auf alle Fälle.


----------



## MassimoC (14. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Von daher ist mein Plan keinen Plan zu haben und kurzfristig je nach Wetterlage zu entscheiden. Auf's Rad möchte ich aber auf alle Fälle.



jop....mo gucke.

Ja stromberg wäre auch für annette ok, da kann sie zumindest auch locker runter aber mit dem regen habe ich da wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. April 2016)

So wie es aussieht ist heute der beste Tag des Wochenendes. Angeblich soll es in Stromberg heute gar nicht regnen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen da heute Mittag vielleicht gegen halb zwei hinzufahren und dann die Öffnungszeit bis 19 Uhr zu nutzen.

Morgen könnte es da auch gehen.

Beerfelden und Pfälzer Wald sieht es schlechter aus.


----------



## holgerh (15. April 2016)

Auf der Homepage war der Hinweis,  daß eine Ausfahrt gesperrt ist und mit längerer Anfahrzeit gerechnet werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (15. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist heute der beste Tag des Wochenendes. Angeblich soll es in Stromberg heute gar nicht regnen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen da heute Mittag vielleicht gegen halb zwei hinzufahren und dann die Öffnungszeit bis 19 Uhr zu nutzen.
> 
> Morgen könnte es da auch gehen.
> 
> Beerfelden und Pfälzer Wald sieht es schlechter aus.



Morgen wäre ich dabei in Stromberg, der Boden dürfte dann noch nicht komplett durchweicht sein und somit könnten Wir auch mal Wildhog fahren

Sperrung ist ab Morgen Mittag:
...ACHTUNG, EINE VERKEHRSDURCHSAGE!
Die Anschlussstelle Stromberg wird aufgrund von Brückenbaubauarbeiten von Samstag, 16.04.-16:00h bis Sonntag, 17.04.-22:00h gesperrt. 
Bitte plant Eure Anreise über die gekennzeichneten Ausfahrten #45 und #47. Und für einen ruhigen Blutdruck ca. 30 Minuten mehr Zeitreserve für die Ortsdurchfahrt Stromberg!!!


----------



## annecy (15. April 2016)

Für morgen ist in Stromberg aber jetzt doch auch wieder Regen satt gemeldet. Gut, Treffsicherheit nur mittel, ändert sich ja gerade ständig. Nur irgendwie wird der Wetterbericht auch einfach nicht besser, sondern eher schlechter.  Heute geht bei uns leider auch nicht, ich bin noch auf der Arbeit (und Massi vermutlich auch).

Aber immerhin, ab Montag, wenn wir wieder alle arbeiten dürfen, scheint die Sonne wieder...


----------



## tommybgoode (15. April 2016)

Habe gerade mit Florian ausgemacht, dass ich ihn morgen um viertel vor zehn in Schifferstadt auflade und dann fahren wir nach Stromberg. Wetter wird schon einigermaßen werden. Wir planen dann gut Zeit ein, so dass man auch mal eine Regenpause überbrücken kann.


----------



## steffenbecki (15. April 2016)

so was könnte das wohl sein.... ))

heute nochmal swoop 170 probe gefahren in bonn... buuh is das ding lang..... zwar gutes gefühl aber irgendwie mir zu lange... runter zu bestimmt sehr gut, aber auf dem parkplatz rum rollen ist halt nix irgendwie. da ich 2 tage lang was anderes ausgiebig testen durfte und da ein gutes gefühl drauf hatte gibts jetzt das... preis war auch gut, ausstattung stimmig.... passt daher.... das slide 160 hd hab ich mir noch betrachtet, gibts gerade für 14 % weniger... auch ein geiles gerät.... nur die werkstatt dort sollte mal die räder besser aufbauen :-(..... ansonsten ist das auch echt top... und vorallem leicht und kompakt....

stromberg hatte ich mir auch überlegt.... die wettervorhersage stimmt ja nicht mehr so ganz.... aber keine zeit...


so jetzt erstmal keller ausmisten und im bm anzeigen schalten.... ich brauch platz.

fritzz is auch endlich ready... mut neuer 16er reverb auf garantie


----------



## steffenbecki (15. April 2016)

zumindest war es ziemlich windig und oft sonnig heute in der kante als ich vorbei gefahren bin.... 18 grad rum...


----------



## MassimoC (15. April 2016)

Ein grüner zaun!!!! Mintgrün! Bäm alda! Fettes Ding! So mit den ganzen maschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (15. April 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ein grüner zaun!!!! Mintgrün! Bäm alda! Fettes Ding! So mit den ganzen maschen.


Hahahaaaaa genau ))


----------



## MassimoC (15. April 2016)

Das sledge?


----------



## steffenbecki (15. April 2016)

Maybe.... ;-).


----------



## MassimoC (15. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Maybe.... ;-).


Nicht maybe sondern max warscheinlicher...das spiegelt sich ja am Zaun.


----------



## steffenbecki (15. April 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Nicht maybe sondern max warscheinlicher...das spiegelt sich ja am Zaun.


Ne da ned aber irgendwo stehts quasi


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

Da hier einige leute sind die dh fahren...

Ich hätte ne IXS Cleaver Jacke abzugeben.. Grösse M/L ....Komplett mit Schulter, oberarm, Ellenbogen.

Hatte ich 5 x an oder so. DH wird nie mein Ding daher steht die zum Verkauf. Neu kostet die um die 250 rum. Evtl interessiert sich jmd dafür, einfach mal im BM schauen.

Radwetter ist das ja nicht heute


----------



## kRoNiC (16. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Ne da ned aber irgendwo stehts quasi


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

So meine Reverbs sind da,

Wie gesagt wurden auf Garantie getauscht und zwar in die aktuellen überarbeiteten 2016er. Da wurden unter anderem neue Dichtungen verbaut um die Zuverlässigkeit zu erhöhen. Äusserlich sind die Stützen gleich, allerdings fahren diese nun maximal deutlich schneller aus . 

Wer also Probleme mit seiner Reverb hat und diese nun in der Garantiezeit einschickt bekommt sicher eine 2016er zurück .

Gibt es nun auch mit 170er Auszug....

Ich selbst spekuliere ja auf die Magura )).. wenn die Kinderkrankheiten mal weg.....


----------



## tommybgoode (16. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> so was könnte das wohl sein.... ))



Da es so ein Geheimnis ist, tippe ich auf Radon Slide Carbon. Die gibt's wohl gerade günstig irgendwo ;-)


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da es so ein Geheimnis ist, tippe ich auf Radon Slide Carbon. Die gibt's wohl gerade günstig irgendwo ;-)




Nein ....

Obwohl das echt was feines wäre... aber halt plaste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

Im ausverkauf im herbst bekommst das teil in etwa für 2500.... auch noch viel. Aber da ein neues am start steht schmeisen die diese räder momentan raus....


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Nein ....
> 
> Obwohl das echt was feines wäre... aber halt plaste


das 9.0 oder 9.0 hd echt ein super rad ist, schöne geo, kurz kompakt, handlich... eins für alles was ich fahren könnte. Mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht....

Noe was, dass ich so nicht auf dem schirm gehabt habe mit dem ich aber mordsspass hatte .. also wollte ich nach der testtour eher was kürzeres und eben nicht das swoop. Langes rad hab ich mit dem fritzz selbst. Ist von der posi ähnlich wie das swoop, aber deutlich schlechter am hinterbau. Das swoop wird aber sicherlich eines der besten bikes der saison. Vor allem in anbetracht des preises. Hat auch nen guten eindruck gemacht, aber halt langer reach....und bissl zusammen gewürfelt von der ausstattung.... 

Wenn ich nicht das testival von radon in stromberg verpennt hätte wäre es sicher eines der beiden bikes geworden... mittlerweile interessieren mich die ganzen test, die man so lesen kann  nicht mehr. Selbst drauf setzen und fahren.... geht halt nicht überall leider.

Von allen rädern, die ich jetzt gefahren hatte hat mir das .... max am besten gefallen. Ich hatte da ein sicheres gefühl im bike, darauf kommts an.... fahrwerk war top, fox hat echt die latte sehr hoch gelegt.... die neue 36er ist meiner meinung nach besser wie die lyrik.... die 34er besser wie die pike... meinem empfinden nach. Sogar der float x 2016 ist nicht schlecht. Das ist ja mein hauptkritikpunkt am fritzz... die abstimmung hat da cube echt völlig vergeigt... wobei ich da jetzt gerade am experiementieren mit dem grössten spacer bin.... gegen coil ist das sicher nix, aber das gibts ja im enduro eher weniger.... noch.. steht ja ein dbinline coil in den startlöchern... interessanrt, da der überall rein passt. Und ein dhx 2 für knapp 900 ist völlig überzogen.

So letztlich hab ich dann noch festgestellt, dass den treppenweg runter mehr oder weniger jedes bike gleich ist....  fehlt halt die fahrtechnik )) um da schnell runter zu kommen..


----------



## cougar1982 (16. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Nein ....
> 
> Obwohl das echt was feines wäre... aber halt plaste


so schlecht ist die "plaste" nicht


----------



## cougar1982 (16. April 2016)

doppel post


----------



## kRoNiC (16. April 2016)

Plastik is super


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

Jaja ....

Ich hatte geschrieben das slide ist ein super bike.... meine ich auch so.... berichte im forum sprechen für sich, mein eindruck vom rahmen auch. Der hält sicher was aus. Egal ob 160 oder 140er. 

Im flugzeugbau werden ja schon tragflächen darsus gebaut. Hält was aus keine frage.

Viel schwerer ist alu aber  auch ned.... grins. Und billiger, siehe z.b. strive cf oder das yt capra. Das ist in carbon unwesentlich leichter, nur knapp 1000 teurer dann ...... oder aber das fritzz... das wiegt auch nur 14 kg, ein cf strive wiegt was ? 13,5 ... also.  yeti hab ich mir nochmal angesehen. Aber ne danke bei dem preis für nen rahmen.... tja und das spartan ist ausverkauft. Wäre aber sicher ein interessanter umbau geworden. Die geo ist top.  Uuunnd ned vergessen alle carbonrahmen werden in einem land in fernost gebacken. Alles kommen von dort egal von welchem hersteller..... ;-). Daher nix mit handarbeit wie manche behaupten.... nicht als carbon.

Hab schon nen plastikbomber. Der reicht erstmal.solange der noch da ist.... soll ja weg.

Letztendlich entscheidet derjenige der drauf sitzt und nicht das rad wie schnell man ist. Und ohne ein rad gefahren zu haben kauf ich mir keines mehr. Das aha erlebis war da fabian in beerfelden. Der fährt uns allen noch mit nem ollen hardtail um die ohren. ;-). Egal was wir hier fahren.

Das jetzige bike wurde von der bike getestet. Da stand dann es sei leicht zu schwer. Ah ja.... da es auch gegen carbonräder antreten musste teilweise. Da frag ich mich was würde es dann über das strive al heisen ?? Das ist nämlich in vergleichbarer version schwerer... ich will runter spass. Hoch ist der weg zum ziel.... das ging auch super mit meinem 16 kg rad... also diesen gewichtsrun muss nicht jeder mitmachen.



Cheers...

Ach wann hast denn deinen kanadier fertig kronic ? Bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen ;-).


----------



## kRoNiC (16. April 2016)

Das Spartan is fertig    und handmade in Canada


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Das Spartan is fertig    und handmade in Canada


cool und fast richtig. Der alurahmen ist handemade... die carbonrahmen kommen wie alle anderen auch aus taiwan... ob das nun cube, scott, canyon, radon, giant, trek usw usw heist.soweit ich weis gibt es dort 2 oder 3 fabriken die das machen.googel mal. Stimmt wirklich.... was ja nicht heist wäre schlecht.  ich hab mich damals erkundigt als canyon mit dem dude rahmen probleme hatte. Dort hies es erst rahmen durch die qualitätskontrolle gefallen. Und wir arbeiten mit hochdruck an einer lösung. Is klar die brauchten erst neue produktionswochen in taiwan. Die verzögerungen dann bei der auslieferung kommen daher, dass diese fabriken ausgelastet sind und der jeweilige hersteller dann erst neue termine braucht. Canyon röntgt zwar die rahmen in ko, produziert werden diese aber in taiwan. Radon ebenfalls, sogar vormontiert dort. Alu rahmen kommen grossteils auch von dort... kleinere ausnahmen wie devinci, alutech, nicolai natürlich.was auch wenige wissen die radon bikes werden in den cube hallen montiert, bzw verpackt )))... der megastore in bonn hat mit radon nix zu tun... bestellst du also ein radon online wird das bei cube montiert.

Herrlich das alles ))))





Z.b. heist ja auch made in germany nur noch... endmontage erfolgt hier..... ;-).


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2016)

Da guggst du... machen wirklich fast alle so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (19. April 2016)

So ab sofort bin ich wieder einsatzbereit 
d.h. wie im Kalender schon angekündigt

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 23.04.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Länge und hm der Tour werd ich mir noch überlegen  wird aber bestimmt ganz gemütlich werden

Gruß Bonsaibiker

Mit dabei bis jetzt:
larslampe
Ich


----------



## karsan (19. April 2016)

Ja sehr cool Thomas 

"Leider" bin ich das Wochenende in Düsseldorf sonst wäre das mal ein Tag wo ich könnte!

Ich hätte auch leider meinen Startplatz beim Gäsbock zu vergeben!!! Zum einen kam nun ein wichtiger Termin an diesem Tag dazu und zum anderen komm ich im Moment einfach nicht zu fahren (renovieren, Umzug usw.) und habe 0,0 Dampf in den Beinen !!
Also wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach melden. Ich warte mal ab ob sich jemand von uns hier meldet bevor ich den in der Gäsbock Gruppe anbiete.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß am Wochenende.




Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> So ab sofort bin ich wieder einsatzbereit
> d.h. wie im Kalender schon angekündigt
> 
> *EHK-Tour Samstag, 23.04.*
> ...


----------



## holgerh (20. April 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei wenn nichts dagegen spricht. Komme direkt nach Neustadt.


----------



## annecy (20. April 2016)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> So ab sofort bin ich wieder einsatzbereit
> d.h. wie im Kalender schon angekündigt
> 
> *EHK-Tour Samstag, 23.04.*
> ...



Schön daß es wieder losgeht.  Sofern ich mein Vorderrad bis dahin zurück habe bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## steffenbecki (20. April 2016)

annecy schrieb:


> Schön daß es wieder losgeht.  Sofern ich mein Vorderrad bis dahin zurück habe bin ich auch dabei!



Du musst dich doch schonen


----------



## kRoNiC (20. April 2016)

Ich habe vor je nach Wetter eher am Sonntag zu fahren, hat da jemand Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (20. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Du musst dich doch schonen


Wir gehen doch auch nur nen Kaffee trinken...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. April 2016)

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 23.04.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Länge und hm der Tour werd ich mir noch überlegen  wird aber bestimmt ganz gemütlich werden

Gruß Bonsaibiker

Update:

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

larslampe
Ich
holgerh
annecy (wenn´s Vorderrad da ist) wenn nicht nimm Massimo seins


----------



## steffenbecki (22. April 2016)

Moin moin,

hast du schon nen plan wohin die tour geht ? Ich müsste nämlich gegen 13 h in maikammer sein, also würde ich mich unterwegs ausklinken. Also richtung kalmit fahre ich mit, andere richtung dann nicht.
Je nach wetter eben, soll ja wieder passend zu wochenende schlechter werden.

Und nein nicht mit neuem rad, das ist nämlich gerade felgenlos )))).... hahahahahaaaa


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. April 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hast du schon nen plan wohin die tour geht ? Ich müsste nämlich gegen 13 h in maikammer sein, also würde ich mich unterwegs ausklinken. Also richtung kalmit fahre ich mit, andere richtung dann nicht.
> Je nach wetter eben, soll ja wieder passend zu wochenende schlechter werden.
> ...



In diese Richtung wird's wohl gehen


----------



## steffenbecki (22. April 2016)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> In diese Richtung wird's wohl gehen



na denn meld ich mich mal an... allerdings wechsel ich gerade die reifen durch.... und das ist mit procore ja ein ahaerlebnis obs hält oder nicht. ich muss heute noch das vr aufziehen... wenns hält fahr ich mit


----------



## freeride-nub (22. April 2016)

Ich melde mich mal trotz Wetter (grummel) auch an.

Gruss
Sven


----------



## MassimoC (22. April 2016)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> .....wenn nicht nimm Massimo seins



Erledigt.


Sind beide morgen mit dabei, Annette fährt jetzt Liteville like 29vr 27,5hr. Ich bin morgen mit 28 zoll am start


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. April 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Erledigt.
> 
> 
> ............Ich bin morgen mit 28 zoll am start


Wie du fährst morgen mit dem Trekkingbike

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 23.04.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Länge und hm der Tour werd ich mir noch überlegen  wird aber bestimmt ganz gemütlich werden


Update:

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

larslampe
Ich
holgerh
annecy (erledigt) 
MassimoC
steffenbecki
freeride-nub
Michael ???
Leander MTB


----------



## LeanderMTB (22. April 2016)

Hallihallo,

Ich würde mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder für morgen anmelden!!!

Liebe grüße
Leander


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. April 2016)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> Ich würde mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder für morgen anmelden!!!
> 
> ...


Hallo Leander, freut mich das du auch mal wieder dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (22. April 2016)

Hey Annette und Massimo,
wollen wir uns das Bahnticket morgen teilen?
Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Bonsaibiker (22. April 2016)

Das war das Stichwort, wer braucht ab Schifferstadt ein Ticket?


----------



## LeanderMTB (22. April 2016)

Also ich würde ab speyer fahren und von dort auch ein Ticket brauchen, kann aber auch gruppentickets holen, ich habe die app jetzt auch...


----------



## MassimoC (22. April 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Hey Annette und Massimo,
> wollen wir uns das Bahnticket morgen teilen?
> Gruß,
> Sven



Jup machma, kaufen dann für dich mit! Bis morge!


----------



## steffenbecki (23. April 2016)

Ich entscheide kurzfristig ob ich nachher mitfahre....



So und soeben hat sich die radtour erledigt ... ich muss auf die kinder aufpassen )))... gut bei dem wetter hätte ich eh nicht so den bock....

Viel spass allen.


----------



## freeride-nub (23. April 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Jup machma, kaufen dann für dich mit! Bis morge!


Supi, bis gleich!


----------



## steffenbecki (23. April 2016)

So doch anders, wer lange überlegt findet ne lösung...ich komm mit dem auto nach nw und klink mich unterwegs aus.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2016)

Hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour am WE und das Wetter war nicht allzu mies.

Jetzt am Samstag -habe ich beschlossen- wird gutes Wetter sein. Und passend dazu gibt's eine

*Trailtour am Samstag, 30.4.2016*
Abfahrt ist wie meist um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Da ja das WE drauf Gäsbock ist, und ich da nicht vom Rad fallen möchte, wird ab jetzt knallhart trainiert! ... hmm, wobei, nöö, soll ja Spaß machen... Also: Tempo muss nicht wahnsinnig hoch sein. Aber 1000+x Hm sollten es schon werden.

Eigentlicher Tourstart ist dann um 10:40 in Lambrecht. Die genaue Route muss ich noch planen. Aber ich visiere mal Schwarzsohl als Ziel für eine kleine Pause an. Zurück in Speyer dürften wir 15:30 oder 16:00 wieder sein.

Wer ein Ticket möchte, gibt mir Bescheid oder steht einfach in Speyer Nordwest.


----------



## Waldhobel (27. April 2016)

Moinsen 

Apropo Gäsbock...
wer fährt mit, bzw. wie kommt ihr hin ?

Hab bis jetzt mal vor mit dem Auto zu fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebhardan (27. April 2016)

Wenn es meine Gesundheit mal wieder zulässt, stehe ich dann am Samstag tatsächlich einfach in Speyer N/W.
Lust hätte ich richtig und für den Gäsbock trainieren kann nichts schaden. Wenn sich Karsten noch mal meldet (...) nehme ich gerne seinen Startplatz!

Nach Lambrecht fahren wir übrigens traditionell auch immer mit der Bahn. Ist einfach das praktischste. Die Parkplätze dort sind ja nur endlich.


----------



## steffenbecki (27. April 2016)

Gebhardan schrieb:


> Wenn es meine Gesundheit mal wieder zulässt, stehe ich dann am Samstag tatsächlich einfach in Speyer N/W.
> Lust hätte ich richtig und für den Gäsbock trainieren kann nichts schaden. Wenn sich Karsten noch mal meldet (...) nehme ich gerne seinen Startplatz!
> 
> Nach Lambrecht fahren wir übrigens traditionell auch immer mit der Bahn. Ist einfach das praktischste. Die Parkplätze dort sind ja nur endlich.



Frag mal thomas d. ;-))))

Ey cool mal wieder was von dir zu lesen


----------



## steffenbecki (27. April 2016)

zum thema auto... wenn man früh ist und direkt die erste strasse in lambrecht links rein fährt findet man auch nen parkplatz dort im wohngebiet.  da hab ich letztes jahr geparkt... ging ganz gut....

aber bahn ist das traditionellere


----------



## MassimoC (27. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Trailtour am Samstag, 30.4.2016*



bin dabei!


----------



## krete (27. April 2016)

Tag zusammen,  ich würde Samstag mitfahren. Die Bremse pfeift nicht mehr und eine neue Kassette habe ich auch 
Ticket hole ich mir ab Schifferstadt selbst, die Rückfahrt würde ich im Moment per Rad einplanen. Mal gucken, ob der Plan am Samstag auch noch Bestand hat

Gruß, kathrin


----------



## steffenbecki (27. April 2016)

wenn ich frei machen kann schlies ich mich an ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (27. April 2016)

Ja genau, zum Gäsbock plane ich auch mit dem Zug. Zeiten etc. dann nächste Woche. Sonst gibt's wieder durcheinander, und jemand interpretiert das als Abfahrt für diesen Samstag.

Schön, dann sind bis jetzt dabei:

Tom, also ich
André
Massimo
Kathrin
Steffen
Sven


----------



## freeride-nub (28. April 2016)

Ich mach am Samstag auch mit.
(Lieber Regengott, ab 17 Uhr darfst du mir aus gerne loslegen!)


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. April 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Ich mach am Samstag auch mit.
> (Lieber Regengott, ab 17 Uhr darfst du mir aus gerne loslegen!)


Man, hab dich nicht so, du hast ja am letzten Samstag extra dafür trainiert


----------



## freeride-nub (28. April 2016)

Ja... war ne ganz schöne Sauerei in der Wohnung...
Apropos: wo ist denn das Beweisfoto?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. April 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Ja... war ne ganz schöne Sauerei in der Wohnung...
> Apropos: wo ist denn das Beweisfoto?


Ups, kommt noch


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. April 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> .......... Beweisfoto?


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2016)

Auf dem Bild sieht es gar nicht so extrem aus, finde ich. Aber ich kann's mir vorstellen, wie es in echt war 

Als Gegensatz ein ganz sauberes Rad: Heute kam DHL und hat mir mein neues Spielzeug gebracht.


 


Ist noch nicht im ganz finalen Zustand. Aber viel wird sich da erst mal nicht mehr ändern. Samstag wird es dann eingeweiht. Bin extrem gespannt


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht es gar nicht so extrem aus, finde ich. Aber ich kann's mir vorstellen, wie es in echt war
> 
> Als Gegensatz ein ganz sauberes Rad: Heute kam DHL und hat mir mein neues Spielzeug gebracht.
> 
> ...


 Fein, fein weniger ist mehr.


----------



## kRoNiC (28. April 2016)

Schönes Ding Tom, hatte ich damals auch überlegt 

Mal gespannt was du berichtest

Ich werd am Samstag selbst fahren, weiß noch nicht ob ich fit genug bin für 1000hm +


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2016)

Kannst ja einfach mitfahren und ansonsten irgendwann aussteigen. Dann darfst Du auch mal das Fastforward probereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (28. April 2016)

Endlich mal ne vernünftige Laufradgröße!


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2016)

Genau, man muss ja mit der Zeit gehen  Nur der Dämpfer hinten scheint kaputt zu sein, oder das ist wieder so eine neue Erfindung der Bikeindustrie: Mountainbikes ohne Hinterradfederung. Ob sich das durchsetzt ??? Und die Alulegierung des Rahmens ist irgendwie magnetisch


----------



## MassimoC (29. April 2016)

Sven Ticket auch für dich morgen?


----------



## freeride-nub (29. April 2016)

Ja gerne! Vielen Dank!


----------



## tommybgoode (30. April 2016)

Für die Selbst-Ticket-Kaufer: Start ist in Lambrecht. Nach Schwarzsohl fahren wir dann nach Weidenthal.


----------



## holgerh (3. Mai 2016)

Findet am Wochenede eine Hügeltour statt ?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Mai 2016)

Langfristig wie ich immer gerne plane, habe ich jetzt mal auf den Zeitplan für Samstag geschaut. Der Gäsbock startet ja um 8:45. Mit Anmelden etc. sollten wir also ca. um 8 Uhr dort sein. Das bedeutet leider, dass wir mit dem Zug um 7:15 in Speyer Nordwest abfahren müssten. In Schifferstadt ist dann 15 Minuten Umsteigepause. Nicht optimal. Aber mit dem Auto müsste man auch spätestens 7:30 los. Die Viertel Stunde reißt's nicht raus. Also würde ich doch bei Zug bleiben.

Wer also aufs Gruppenticket mitfahren möchte, steht dann am Bahnhof oder gibt mir Bescheid.


----------



## Gebhardan (5. Mai 2016)

Ich denke, da bin ich dabei!
Das Wetter könnte ja besser nicht sein


----------



## flechte (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!

Wir (m & w, 50 Jahre) sind am langen Fronleichnam-Wochenende von 26. bis einschließlich 30. Mai zum MTB fahren in der Pfalz..

..und suchen auf diesem Wege jemand mit Ortskenntnis oder einfach jemand der Lust hat mit uns ein paar abfahrtslastige Trails zu fahren. Wir kennen schon das ein oder andere (die geführten Touren ums Johanniskreuz (3,4,5), ein paar Kleinigkeiten um Neustadt/W, Donnersberg) aber es darf dazwischen schon auch etwas steiler runter gehen...

Vielleicht Rodalben oder Dahner Felsenland, Kalmit ? Aber wir sind open for suggestion - wir haben ein Haus auf Rädern und sind recht mobil und aufgeschlossen.

!! Gern revangiere ich mich demnächst mit einer kräftigen Trailtour im Ahrtal !!

Grüßle aus Kölle und schon einmal vielen Dank für Vorschläge und Rückmeldungen

der Flechte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_Speyer (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich am 23.4 dabei war (Super Tour, schön dreckig...) aber für Marathon noch nicht fit genug bin: Euch viel Spaß morgen, kommt heil zurück. Ich bin auf jeden Fall bald wieder dabei!!


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Mai 2016)

Wasne unchristliche zeit )))..

Ich bin gerade völlig unmotiviert mich morgen früh um 6 aus dem bett zu rollen....


----------



## Florian.R (6. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute, ich komme direkt aus kl, bin dann ebenfalls um acht da. Denke wir werden uns dann in der Halle begegnen...
Gruß Florian


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Mai 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Tom, hatte ich damals auch überlegt
> 
> Mal gespannt was du berichtest
> 
> Ich werd am Samstag selbst fahren, weiß noch nicht ob ich fit genug bin für 1000hm +




Ich würde sagen das teil läuft wie die sau )))..... jedenfalls wäre ich mit dem fully hier bei uns nicht schneller als tom runter zu..... 29 zoll macht doch ne menge aus. Kann ich aus eigener erfahrung bestättigen.... im herbst kommen ja ne menge interessanter bikes raus.... 29 zoll und die 140 mm und 27,5 + und 29 zoll kompatibel..... falls ich bis dahin das fritzz verkauft habe werde ich mir was leichteres holen... so in die richtung dann.... booststandart und evtl auch ein trailhardtail... radon hat da was interessantes in riva vorgestellt... rose auch und z.b. conway ein hardtail...


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Mai 2016)

Die Trailtour am Samstag wird auf den Flowtrail in Stromberg verlegt. Samstag kümmert sich meine Liebste um Frauensachen, also passe ich auf die Kids auf. Und nach Stromberg können die ja inzwischen ganz gut mit.

Da wir nachmittags noch eingeladen sind, heißt es für mich: früh hin und früh zurück. Ich denke da so an Abfahrt spätestens 9 Uhr und Rückfahrt um spätestens 14 Uhr. Besser beides noch etwas früher.

Also noch mal kompakt:

Samstag, 14. Mai: Flowtrail Stromberg statt Trailtour.

1-2 Plätze hätte ich auch noch frei.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (10. Mai 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Die Trailtour am Samstag wird auf den Flowtrail in Stromberg verlegt. Samstag kümmert sich meine Liebste um Frauensachen, also passe ich auf die Kids auf. Und nach Stromberg können die ja inzwischen ganz gut mit.
> 
> Da wir nachmittags noch eingeladen sind, heißt es für mich: früh hin und früh zurück. Ich denke da so an Abfahrt spätestens 9 Uhr und Rückfahrt um spätestens 14 Uhr. Besser beides noch etwas früher.
> 
> ...



Kann leider nicht hab das Wochenende Rufbereitschaft und bin auch noch vom Lac Blanc am letzten Wochenende etwas lädiert :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (10. Mai 2016)

Sind dabei! Muss nur noch die Reifen wechseln


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/05/10/alpirsbacher-schwarzwaldtrail/

Da wir es davon vor kurzem hatten. Liest sich gut, schaut gut aus.. wäre mal ne reise wert


----------



## NewK (11. Mai 2016)

War ich schon.
Kann ich empfehlen 

Auch der Ausflug auf die ca. 1200m hohe Hornisgrinde... und deren Abfahrt.
Start und Ankunft in Lauf, ewig lange, schöne und abwechslungsreiche Trails z.B. über den Felsenpfad.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Mai 2016)

Sieht nach Spaß aus. Ist mal vorgemerkt...


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Mai 2016)

Gebt mal schwarzwaldtrail ein auf youtube...

Was ich auch empfehlen kann ist der flowtrail in mehringen bei trier..... sehr schön und auch durchaus mit beerfelden vergleichbar... der name flowtrail ist etwas irre führend. Da hats schon grosse sprünge dabei und die strecken sind schön in die natur gebaut. Ich war da mal und bin da die atrecken runter gerollt... das ist schon teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll dort....aber hat mir gefallen. 

Wie lange fährt man denn darunter zur hornisgrunde ?

Neustadt kenn ich mittlerweile auswendig alles


----------



## kRoNiC (12. Mai 2016)

Also den Trail in Sasbachwalden werd ich auch mal probieren. 

Weiß jemand wieviel KM/HM das sind wenn man selbst hochstrampeln möchte?


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Mai 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Also den Trail in Sasbachwalden werd ich auch mal probieren.
> 
> Weiß jemand wieviel KM/HM das sind wenn man selbst hochstrampeln möchte?


330 hm rum laut dem bericht

Also 10 x schaffst das locker dann


----------



## NewK (12. Mai 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wie lange fährt man denn darunter zur hornisgrunde ?
> 
> Neustadt kenn ich mittlerweile auswendig alles


Etwas mehr als eine Stunde...


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Mai 2016)

Kleiner tipp an alle :

Wenn ihr auf eine hope 4 nabe eine xt-kassette montiert.... da gehört innen noch ein spacer drauf.... ))). Gerade 30 minuten rum gesucht warum die kassette nicht richtig sitzt... ansonsten mit hope brauchst keine klingel mehr... grins... tubeless mit e13 trs+ ist auch völlig easy. 

So neurad dann mal soweit fertig. Ein traum, dass gerade alle ihre räder reduzieren... ich hab immer ein timing ;-). Strive gerade reduziert..... nun ja.... mal abwarten... fritzz soll ja weg.


----------



## holgerh (14. Mai 2016)

Sind in Stromberg auch Abschnitte die für Anfänger geeignet sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (14. Mai 2016)

Ja, mann kann grundsätzlich alles an sprüngen umfahren.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (17. Mai 2016)

wie im Kalender schon angekündigt

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:

Christian K. + 1
Ich


----------



## holgerh (18. Mai 2016)

Sind dieses Wochenende nicht dabei. Die nächste ist schon eingeplant.
Viel Spaß


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Mai 2016)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> wie im Kalender schon angekündigt
> 
> *EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*
> 
> ...


Steffen ( bei gutem wetter) ansonsten sonntags


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. Mai 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Steffen ( bei gutem wetter) ansonsten sonntags









ohne Worte


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Mai 2016)

sieht in der tat gut aus


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Mai 2016)

mist schulfest meines sohnes vergessen.... also wirds wahrscheinlich dann doch erst sonntag bzw nachmittags werden bei mir


----------



## Larslampe (18. Mai 2016)

Bin auch am Samstag mit dabei


----------



## Bonsaibiker (18. Mai 2016)

Update

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:

Christian K. + 1
Ich
Larslampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Update
> 
> *EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei, komme nach Speyer-NW.

peter


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. Mai 2016)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei, komme nach Speyer-NW.
> 
> peter


Hallo Peter, freut mich dich mal wieder zu sehen 

Update

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:

Christian K. + 1
Ich
Larslampe
otterbiker
annecy
MassimoC

wer Bahntickets ab Schifferstadt braucht, bitte melden.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (20. Mai 2016)

Bahntickets hätten wir interesse.

Mfg

Christian K. +1


----------



## mtbwerner57 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leut´s. 
Ich wäre morgen auch dabei und bräuchte ein Ticket. Zustieg wie immer in Haßloch.
Liebe Grüße Werner


----------



## Bonsaibiker (20. Mai 2016)

Update

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:

Christian K. + 1
Ich
Larslampe
otterbiker
annecy
MassimoC
mtbwerner57

Bahntickets ab Schifferstadt für Christian K. 2x, Larslampe, mtbwerner57 + Ich


----------



## Larslampe (20. Mai 2016)

Danke Thomas fürs Ticket besorgen!!!!
Freu mich auf alle die mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoLo280 (21. Mai 2016)

Sehr kurzentschlossen komme ich heute mal wieder bei euch mit!

Freu mich schon auf paar ordentliche Trails!


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Mai 2016)

Update

*EHK-Tour Samstag, 21.05.*

Abfahrt S-Bahn:
Speyer NW : 10:04
Schifferstadt: 10:15
Tourstart Hbf Neustadt: 10:40
Tourende Hbf Neustadt
Teilnehmerzahl max.10

Bis jetzt mit dabei:

Christian K. + 1
Ich
Larslampe
otterbiker
annecy
MassimoC
mtbwerner57
DoLo280

Bahntickets ab Schifferstadt für Christian K. 2x, Larslampe, mtbwerner57, DoLo280 + Ich


----------



## holgerh (21. Mai 2016)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Mai 2016)

Jmd heute lust ? Ich fahre später


----------



## holgerh (22. Mai 2016)

Schade zu spät gelesen.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Mai 2016)

schö wars


----------



## MassimoC (22. Mai 2016)

Kann man wohl sagen....,und läuft das sledge rund?


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Mai 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Kann man wohl sagen....,und läuft das sledge rund?


ja bin zufrieden, die geo ist eher konservativ, aber kompackt... hochzu entspannt, wenn auch bissl gemütlicher.. wenns sehr  steil wird kommt das vr hoch, ... bis dahin rollt es sehr gut. runter macht das aber tierisch spass.... gutes gefühl im bike von daher kann man es laufen lassen... und spass haben. so solls sein.... keine übertriebenen reachwerte....


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Mai 2016)

gabel ist top....


----------



## holgerh (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo so wie es sich anhört benötigt meine Gabel (Fox Float Evolution ) etwas Öl. Muss ich jetzt die Gabel komplett auseinander bauen oder kann oben nachgefüllt werden..
Bedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2016)

Da das nicht unbedingt ganz so spezifisch für Räder aus Speyer ist, und ich mich mit Gabeln - insbesondere Fox - nicht auskenne, würde ich Dir diesen Bereich des Forums empfehlen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/federung-co.23/


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Mai 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo so wie es sich anhört benötigt meine Gabel (Fox Float Evolution ) etwas Öl. Muss ich jetzt die Gabel komplett auseinander bauen oder kann oben nachgefüllt werden..
> Bedanke



casting raus....


holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo so wie es sich anhört benötigt meine Gabel (Fox Float Evolution ) etwas Öl. Muss ich jetzt die Gabel komplett auseinander bauen oder kann oben nachgefüllt werden..
> Bedanke


Googel mal fox gabelservice bzw rockshox gabelservice. Vom prinzip sind es immer die gleichen arbeitsschritte. Gibt auch auf youtube direkt von ridefox gute videos. Kleiner service ist einfach... luft ablassen, unten schrauben lösen und casting abziehen... säubern....zusammenstecken.... neue dichtungen vorher rein ( servicepack kaufen) und entsprechende menge und öl wieder rein machen. Grosser service ist bischen komplizierter. Würde ich dann eher bei fox machen lassen bzw in nussloch bei peter. Der ist fox servicepoint ;-)....


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Mai 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> casting raus....
> 
> Googel mal fox gabelservice bzw rockshox gabelservice. Vom prinzip sind es immer die gleichen arbeitsschritte. Gibt auch auf youtube direkt von ridefox gute videos. Kleiner service ist einfach... luft ablassen, unten schrauben lösen und casting abziehen... säubern....zusammenstecken.... neue dichtungen vorher rein ( servicepack kaufen) und entsprechende menge und öl wieder rein machen. Grosser service ist bischen komplizierter. Würde ich dann eher bei fox machen lassen bzw in nussloch bei peter. Der ist fox servicepoint ;-)....


Vom prinzip ginge auch oben öffnen und nachfüllen. Ohne söubern bringt das ober nicht viel... mit neuen dichtungen innen und neuem öl, also dem grossen service wird deine gabel völlig anders laufen. Eventuell gibts dann auch gleich ne aktuelle kartusche und damit ist sie eh besser . Fox hat letztes jahr ( wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ein neues öl eingeführt was wohl wesentlich besser schmiert..... frag bei peter nach.... oder machst nen termin in rodalben, bringst gabel vorbei und gehst 3 h shoppen mit deiner frau im outlet. Auf dem rückweg nimmst wieder alles dort mit. Funktioniert super... und du hast direkt nen mechaniker von fox im gespräch..... gerade beim einschicken zu fox verlieren sich oft infos.... daher ist der direkte weg besser wenn man die zeit hat.


----------



## holgerh (24. Mai 2016)

Besten Dank für die Infos. Werde es mal in Rotalben versuchen. Mit etwas Glück läuft es sogar auf Garantie. So zumindest die Info am Telefon.


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Mai 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Infos. Werde es mal in Rotalben versuchen. Mit etwas Glück läuft es sogar auf Garantie. So zumindest die Info am Telefon.


Die gabel funktioniert doch nicht richtig ? Oder ?


----------



## holgerh (24. Mai 2016)

Sie geht schon rein und raus. Wenn ich jedoch einen Trail fahre , der mehrere kurze Schläge hintereinander hat wird es recht laut und hört sich wie ein Saugen oder schnatzen an.


----------



## MassimoC (24. Mai 2016)

Bikepark Beerfelden kommt jemand mit? bin in der planung noch flexibel, Do. Fr. oder So. ( wobei ja am sa evtl ja trailtour ist ???)

Villeicht kommt Annette auch als Paparazzo mit  dann gibs auch n' paar Bilder.

Edit: Samstag Trailtour


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2016)

Samstag ist auf jeden Fall Trailtour zur üblichen Zeit etc. Details kommen noch...
Beerfelden wird bei mir dann aber leider nichts mehr.


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Mai 2016)

Beerfelden wird sowieso nicht spaßig am Donnerstag bei dem Wetter. Denke das extrem viel los sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. Mai 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Sie geht schon rein und raus. Wenn ich jedoch einen Trail fahre , der mehrere kurze Schläge hintereinander hat wird es recht laut und hört sich wie ein Saugen oder schnatzen an.


Das ist normal.... das ist der rebound.... unten mal ganz aufdrehen, dann ist es weg und die gabel federt sehr schnell wieder aus... je mehr den zudrehst umso langsamer federt die gabel aus und dabei entsteht dieses geräusch. Ist bei meiner auch so...


----------



## MassimoC (25. Mai 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Beerfelden wird sowieso nicht spaßig am Donnerstag bei dem Wetter. Denke das extrem viel los sein wird.



Ach das wird scho passen, Park macht immer Spaß☺.


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Mai 2016)

Dann geh mal an nem Feiertag nach Lac Blanc ... das macht keinen Spaß mehr bei der Schlange vor dem Lift


----------



## holgerh (25. Mai 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Das ist normal.... das ist der rebound.... unten mal ganz aufdrehen, dann ist es weg und die gabel federt sehr schnell wieder aus... je mehr den zudrehst umso langsamer federt die gabel aus und dabei entsteht dieses geräusch. Ist bei meiner auch so...


----------



## holgerh (25. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Info. Probiere ich mal aus. Ansonsten fahre ich Montag zu Fox. Habe mich mal angekündigt.


----------



## MassimoC (26. Mai 2016)

Doch das frizz [email protected]?!?!

Bin morgen ab 10 in beerfelden, das propain scharrt schon mit den Stollen ,Falls noch wer Lust hat Grad Bescheid gebe, ansonsten bis Samstag denk ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (26. Mai 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Doch das frizz [email protected]?!?!
> 
> Bin morgen ab 10 in beerfelden, das propain scharrt schon mit den Stollen ,Falls noch wer Lust hat Grad Bescheid gebe, ansonsten bis Samstag denk ich mal.


Ja steht im keller. Momentan wäre erstmal das thema hausbau angesagt. Ich wart mal ab wie sich das mit den rädern weiter entwickelt.... im herbst kommen interessante konzepte rauf und auf der anderen seite... sollte ich bauen werde ich so 1 jahr nicht wirklich viel zeit haben. Vom geld mal abgesehen.... ))).... schlecht ist es ja nicht nur halt kein sonderlich guter hinterbau... aber mehr fahren, weniger denken ;-)


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Mai 2016)

Hätte sich canyon nicht so dämloch wieder mal angestellt hätte ich jetzt entweder ein spectral 8.0 ex oder ein strive cf.... aber sorry service geht echt nicht. Da fliegst du ständig aus der leitung und bekommst von jedem servicemitarbeiter ne andere antwort..... und im vergleich zum tyee oder ähnlichen rädern... na ja was können die was das fritzz nicht kann ? Also mit mir drauf ))))


----------



## kRoNiC (26. Mai 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Doch das frizz [email protected]?!?!
> 
> Bin morgen ab 10 in beerfelden, das propain scharrt schon mit den Stollen ,Falls noch wer Lust hat Grad Bescheid gebe, ansonsten bis Samstag denk ich mal.



Was für ein Propain hast du dir denn zugelegt?


----------



## MassimoC (26. Mai 2016)

Das rage in 650b.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Mai 2016)

Der Termin an sich ist ja klar, aber die Details jetzt endlich auch:

*Trailtour am Samstag, 28.5.*
Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest ist um 10:00

Tourstart ist in Deidesheim um 10:45. Die Tour geht dann auf den Stabenberg, dann runter Richtung Kurpfalzpark/Silbertal. Dann schlängeln wir uns zum Weinbiet hoch und dann runter nach NW. Höhenmeter knapp 1000 denke ich. Pause evtl. je nach Lust/Laune/Zeit dann auf dem Weinbiet.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Mai 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Der Termin an sich ist ja klar, aber die Details jetzt endlich auch:
> 
> *Trailtour am Samstag, 28.5.*
> Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest ist um 10:00
> ...



ich denk mal ich


----------



## kRoNiC (26. Mai 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Das rage in 650b.


Gute Wahl


----------



## MassimoC (26. Mai 2016)

@tom bin dabei!

Ja bin mal gespannt wie es sich morgen macht im vergleich zum enduro.


----------



## Gebhardan (26. Mai 2016)

Ich bin am Samstag auch am Start!


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2016)

Nächste Tour:

*Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am Samstag, 4. Juni*
Abfahrt ist um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Wer ein Ticket braucht, steht einfach am Bahnhof oder gibt mir Bescheid.
Guide bin ich.

Die Tour geht dann um 10:30 ab NW HBf los. Wir fahren dann zur Hohen Loog,
wo uns ein Kaffee und leckerer Kuchen auf der Hütte erwarten.

Maximale TN-Zahl: 10

Tom
Holger
Doris
Christian
Steffen
Massimo
Annette
Peter
Ticket für Steffen und alle, die in Speyer stehen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (1. Juni 2016)

Werde auch mit Doris (meiner Frau) teilnehmen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich würde auch gerne wieder mitkommen.

Christian,K.

Steige in Schifferstadt ein und würde auch ein Ticket nehmen.


----------



## Steff.R (1. Juni 2016)

... bin am samstag auch mit dabei - endlich mal wieder! Hoffe das knie macht mit.
@ tom: würde in schifferstadt zusteigen, würdest du mir ein ticket mitbesorgen?

Bis sa, viele grüße an alle! Steff


----------



## MassimoC (1. Juni 2016)

wäre dabei mit Annette.


----------



## holgerh (1. Juni 2016)

Doris und ich kommen direkt nach Neustadt.


----------



## otterbiker (2. Juni 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächste Tour:
> 
> *Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am Samstag, 4. Juni*
> Abfahrt ist um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Wer ein Ticket braucht, steht einfach am Bahnhof oder gibt mir Bescheid.
> ...




Hi,

ich bin auch dabei wenn noch Platz ist, ein Ticket bräuchte ich dann auch !

Gruß,

peter


----------



## han (2. Juni 2016)

bin auch dabei, fahre entweder ab R-Gönheim oder Lihof mit der Sbahn.

PS: brauche kein Ticket


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Juni 2016)

Update:

*Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour am Samstag, 4. Juni*
Abfahrt ist um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Wer ein Ticket braucht, steht einfach am Bahnhof oder gibt mir Bescheid.
Guide bin ich.

Die Tour geht dann um 10:30 ab NW HBf los. Wir fahren dann zur Hohen Loog,
wo uns ein Kaffee und leckerer Kuchen auf der Hütte erwarten.

Maximale TN-Zahl: 10

Tom
Holger
Doris
Christian
Steffen
Massimo
Annette
Peter
han
Thomas
Ticket für Steffen, Christian und alle, die in Speyer stehen.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (3. Juni 2016)

Hi ich bin dann morgen auch dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juni 2016)

Und damit ist die Gruppe voll


----------



## han (4. Juni 2016)

Wird trotzdem gefahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Juni 2016)

Trotz was? Falls Du das Wetter meinst: 21°C und praktisch kein Regen ist die Voraussage.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Juni 2016)

Achso, ich glaube jetzt kapier ich's ;-)


----------



## han (4. Juni 2016)

Stehe jetzt am Bahnhof und steige ins hintere Radabteil


----------



## holgerh (5. Juni 2016)

Da hatten wir gestern ja richtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Heute war der Wald bestimmt voll mit Wandersleuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juni 2016)

Für Samstag ist ja bis jetzt mal ganz gutes Wetter gemeldet. Letzten Samstag hat die Vorhersage ja nicht ganz gestimmt 
Also, weiter geht's:

*Samstag, 11.6. ist Trailtour*
Da ich um 14:00 wieder in Speyer sein sollte, heißt das Motto: Kurz und knackig.
Das muss nicht bedeuteten, dass wir mit maximalem Druck auf den Pedalen fahren.
Aber ich würde dann keine Hüttenpause machen. Stattdessen schauen wir, dass
wir noch ein paar Minuten in NW haben, um dort am Bahnhof einen Kaffee etc.
vom Bäcker zu holen.

Abfahrt ist um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart um 10:30 NW HBf.
Dann ums/aufs Weinbiet zum Stabenberg, kurzes Riegel- oder Butterbrotpäuschen
und wieder zurück nach NW.

Falls jemand dann spontan die Tour weiterguiden möchte, wäre das natürlich auch OK.
Dann würde ich halt einfach aussteigen und der Rest fährt solange er will.
Aber das sehen wir dann spontan.

Tickets für die Bahn auf Nachfrage oder wer in Speyer steht.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## otterbiker (7. Juni 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Für Samstag ist ja bis jetzt mal ganz gutes Wetter gemeldet. Letzten Samstag hat die Vorhersage ja nicht ganz gestimmt
> Also, weiter geht's:
> 
> *Samstag, 11.6. ist Trailtour*
> ...



14:00 Uhr in Speyer ist auch für mich gut, bin dabei!


----------



## Steff.R (7. Juni 2016)

... bin auch dabei


----------



## Gebhardan (7. Juni 2016)

Auja - dann fahre ich auch wieder mit


----------



## freeride-nub (8. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei
Grüsse, Sven


----------



## fritzz-Basti (8. Juni 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Für Samstag ist ja bis jetzt mal ganz gutes Wetter gemeldet. Letzten Samstag hat die Vorhersage ja nicht ganz gestimmt
> Also, weiter geht's:
> 
> *Samstag, 11.6. ist Trailtour*
> ...



Bin bei Samstagstouren in Zukunft vorerst raus.... Muss leider nun auch oft Samstags arbeiten!
Sonntags schließe ich mich Gerne mal wieder an.


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Juni 2016)

Übernächstes Wochenende wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei 

Dieses Wochenende gehts nach Winterberg


----------



## MassimoC (8. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## krete (9. Juni 2016)

Tag, ich würde bis zum Stabenberg mitkommen und dann weiterfahren, Richtung überlege ich mir am Samstag. Ticket brauche ich keins.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (10. Juni 2016)

HI ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (10. Juni 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Für Samstag ist ja bis jetzt mal ganz gutes Wetter gemeldet.



Ich glaub ich pack ne regenjacke ein


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Übernächstes Wochenende wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei
> 
> Dieses Wochenende gehts nach Winterberg




saugut ))))...... viel spass


----------



## otterbiker (11. Juni 2016)

otterbiker schrieb:


> 14:00 Uhr in Speyer ist auch für mich gut, bin dabei!


Ich komme heute direkt nach Neustadt, treffe euch am Bahnhof!


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2016)

Nächste Tour:

*EHKT am Samstag, 18. Juni*

Guide ist @Steff.R . Da er ab Schifferstadt das Ticket organisiert, muss man bis dorthin so kommen, oder die Leute aus Speyer müssten das Ticket (zumindest für sich selbst) organisieren. Er holt das Ticket ganz klassisch am Automaten, deshalb: Vorher im Forum melden, oder um 10 Uhr in Schifferstadt sein.

Die Tour wird voraussichtlich Richtung Hohe Loog gehen. Tourstart und -ziel sind in NW-HBf (10:30 bis ca. 14:30)

Wie immer maximal 10 Leute, bisher dabei:

Steffen als Guide
Holger
Doris
Schon mal zum vormerken: Die Woche drauf ist Samstag Trailtour, Sonntag EHKT


----------



## holgerh (12. Juni 2016)

Wir kommen wieder direkt nach Neustadt.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mich gerne anschließen und beim Ticket mitmachen. 10 Uhr in Schifferstadt.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Juni 2016)

Livestream aus leogang war mal wieder saugeil..... yt und a. Gwin super .... alle daumen hoch. Schade für fischi auf dem radon..... 

Absolut top veranstsltung.


----------



## annecy (14. Juni 2016)

Wir wären am Samstag auch noch mal dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juni 2016)

Update für die EHKT am Samstag:

Steffen als Guide
Holger
Doris
Christian
Annette
Massimo
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (15. Juni 2016)

Gute alternative zum marshguard da grösser


----------



## freeride-nub (16. Juni 2016)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei


----------



## annecy (17. Juni 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag auch dabei


 Sollen wir ein Ticket für dich mitlösen?


----------



## DoLo280 (17. Juni 2016)

Ich schließe mich am Samstag ebenfalls an! 

Ich steige in Schifferstadt zu, wäre also spitze wenn mir jemand ebenfalls ein Ticket (Gruppenticket) ab dort lösen könnte.

Bis morgen!


----------



## freeride-nub (17. Juni 2016)

annecy schrieb:


> Sollen wir ein Ticket für dich mitlösen?


Sehr gerne, vielen Dank!


----------



## Steff.R (17. Juni 2016)

... PUH, gerade noch rechtzeitig für morgen wieder online! Und wenn ich das richtig überblicke, sind wir schon fast komplett.

Damit nichts schief geht, hier die Aktualiesierung inclusive Ticket-Daten. (Ich bin kurz vor zehn am Bahnhof Schifferstadt und kaufe dann  völlig konventionell die fehlenden Tickets ...


Steff.R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff.R (17. Juni 2016)

... Dank meiner wunderbaren Computer-Kenntnisse ist die versandte Liste etwas unvollständig, sieht nicht so schön wie die von Tom aus - und ich weiß auch um die Sache mit dem Esel ...

Also nochmal:


SteffR	(Schifferstadt)
Holger
Doris	 (kommen beide direkt nach NW
Christian  (Schifferstadt)
Annette
Massimo
Sven	(freeride-nub)  (kommen alles drei von Richtung MA und haben alle drei dann schon ihr Ticket (DANKE, Annette))
Dominik (Dolo280, Schifferstadt)


Somit bräuchten wir morgen für drei ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt ...

Ach so: Christian sind die Strecke für morgen schon mal abgefahren - es wird entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Ansage Tom gegenüber dann doch eine Weinbiet-Runde mit ca 20km und etwas mehr als 500hm. Ich hoffe, Ihr kommt trotzdem ...

Bis dahin viele GRüße,

Steff


----------



## Frank-Sohn (22. Juni 2016)

*EHKT am Sonntag, 26. Juni

Hi in Vertretung von Thomas führe Ich die EHKT .
Wir fahren gemütlich von Neustadt über das Silbertal aufs Weinbiet  Zeiten wie immer und Tickets kann
ich ab Speyer oder Schifferstadt Lösen

Wie immer maximal 10 Leute, bisher dabei :

Ich
Thomas H.?
Christian*


----------



## ChristianKlaer (22. Juni 2016)

Moin, ich bin dabei am Sonntag und benötige ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2016)

*Zusätzlich* zur EHKT am Sonntag gibt's auch eine Trailtour am Samstag:

*Trailtour am 25.6.2016*
Abfahrt Speyer um 10:00 am Bahnhof Nordwest. Zugtickets bekommt wer sich meldet oder in Speyer am Bahnhof steht.

Die Tour startet dann kurz nach halb 11 in Lambrecht und geht nach Edesheim über Hellerhütte, Totenkopf, Ludwigsturm. Etwas Verpflegung sollte man dabei haben. Ob wir bei einer Hütte pausieren, werden wir dann sehen.

Bis jetzt dabei:

Ich
SteffenR
Sven?


----------



## freeride-nub (22. Juni 2016)

Würde gerne mitfahren, müsste allerdings spätestens um 15 Uhr wieder in Lambrecht sein. Passt das zum Tour-Plan?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2016)

In Lambrecht wirst Du an dem Tag gar nicht mehr sein. Wir fahren dann ja ab Edesheim über NW zurück. Wenn wir flott sind, sind wir um drei wieder in Speyer. Ansonsten etwas später. Müsste also denke ich für Dich passen. Allerspätestens um 15:30 wären wir in NW, um dann um 16:00 in Speyer zu sein. Aber ich plane eigentlich vorher zurück zu sein.


----------



## Gebhardan (22. Juni 2016)

Hatte ich die Tour am kommenden Samstag tatsächlich zugesagt? Wahrscheinlich ... nach so vielen Getränkebons...
Allerdings hat meine Gemahlin andere Pläne und es steht neuerdings Familientreffen groß über dem ganzen WE.
Also dann bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Juni 2016)

Alles klar. André raus, Sven mit Fragezeichen rein.


----------



## freeride-nub (23. Juni 2016)

Also mein Plan war eigentlich, mit dem Auto anzureisen und um kurz nach drei in selbigem auch wieder zu sitzen um direkt zum nächsten Termin zu düsen. Ist wohl doch alles etwas zu knapp und ungewiss, ich denke ich spare mir den Stress und passe dann dieses mal doch wieder 
Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour!


----------



## Larslampe (24. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen, 
da ich konditionell nicht wirklich ganz fit bin fahre ich am Sonntag lieber bei der gemütlichen EHKT Tour mit.
Wie immer ab Schifferstadt und bitte ein Ticket für mich mit besorgen, Danke vorab!!! 

Grüße Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (24. Juni 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> *EHKT am Sonntag, 26. Juni
> 
> Hi in Vertretung von Thomas führe Ich die EHKT .
> Wir fahren gemütlich von Neustadt über das Silbertal aufs Weinbiet  Zeiten wie immer und Tickets kann
> ...


----------



## holgerh (27. Juni 2016)

Laut urspünglichem Plan war ja für Samstag 02.07.16 eine Hügeltour geplant. Findet diese statt oder wurde sie auf den 26.06. vorverlegt?


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juni 2016)

Findet statt, Steffen wird dazu etwas schreiben.


----------



## holgerh (27. Juni 2016)

Ok. Dann möchte ich Doris und mich 2 Plätze reservieren.


----------



## Steff.R (27. Juni 2016)

... vertretungsweise gibt's am Samstag, unserem "egalwerkommtwirhabenmitItalienoderSpaniennocheineRechnungoffen-Tag",

den 02.07. die angekündigte EHK-Tour.

Start ist wie immer am Bahnhof NW gegen 10.30Uhr bzw. Treffpunkt im Zug Richtung Neustadt. Und vorm Anpfiff wollte ich zurück sein 

Ich steige kurz nach 10 in Schifferstadt zu und kann ab dort die Tickets lösen - bitte sagt mir vorher bescheid, weil ich das ganz konventionell am Automaten erledigen muss ... Wer von Ma/Sp kommt muss sich leider selbst kümmern -sorry )-:

Über die Tour selbst mache ich mir noch Gedanken - es scheint auf eine "Best-of-Hohe-Loog-Runde" hinaus zu laufen.

Maximale Teilnehmeranzahl wie immer 10 - 

auf meinem Zettel stehen schon

1) Doris
2) Holger
3) ich

Bis Samstag, Steff


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. Juni 2016)

Moin moin bin dabei, bei Fahrt und Ticket. Gruß Christian


----------



## MassimoC (28. Juni 2016)

Fürs wochenende jemand lust auf Bikepark?


----------



## kRoNiC (29. Juni 2016)

Sind in Winterberg Fr-So falls jemand Lust hat


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2016)

Winterberg kommt in ein paar Wochen dran, ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf 

Evtl. würde Beerfelden am Samstag 10-14 Uhr gehen. Ich müsste spätestens um 15:30 zu Hause sein. Sonntag würde evtl. auch gehen, wäre aber wohl eher schlechter. Das müsste ich nochmal abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (30. Juni 2016)

Ja Samstag vormittag beerfelden klingt gut Tom. 

Winterberg wäre mir grad für ein tag zu weit zu fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juni 2016)

Gut, dann bin ich um 10 am Lift (wirklich  )


----------



## Steff.R (1. Juli 2016)

Samstag ist EHK - dann fasse ich mal zusammen:


wie immer Abfahrt am Hbf Neustadt/W. um 10.30 Uhr
"Best of Hohe Loog-Runde"
gegen 14.30 sollten wir wieder in Neustadt sein
Doris und Holger kommen direkt zum Bahnhof
Chris und Steff steigen in Schifferstadt in den Zug ein (ich bin kurz vor 10 da um die Karten zu besorgen.
 
(Dem Rest viel Spass im Bikepark !!!)

Dann bis morgen, liebe GRüße. Steff


----------



## otterbiker (1. Juli 2016)

Steff.R schrieb:


> Samstag ist EHK - dann fasse ich mal zusammen:
> 
> 
> wie immer Abfahrt am Hbf Neustadt/W. um 10.30 Uhr
> ...



Hi,

ich wäre morgen kurzfristig auch dabei, besorgst du mir bitte ein  Ticket mit, ich komme dann auch nach Schifferstadt!

peter


----------



## Steff.R (1. Juli 2016)

... geht klar! Bis morgen!


----------



## kRoNiC (6. Juli 2016)

Wie wars in Beerfelden am Wochenende? 

Ist für den 16/17.07 auch eine EHK oder Trailtour geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juli 2016)

Komme diese Woche irgendwie nicht dazu genaueres zu schreiben bisher: Aber am Samstag ist natürlich wieder Trailtour. Wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## kRoNiC (7. Juli 2016)

Bin wohl wegen brezelfest out of order


----------



## Gebhardan (7. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie steht schon wieder Familienprogramm über dem gesamten WE.
Wenn doch, melde ich mich kurzfristig und versuche halbwegs fit zu bleiben... viel Spaß!


----------



## MassimoC (7. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## freeride-nub (7. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei! Massimo, Zweierpack Ticket für uns Mannheimer wieder?


----------



## MassimoC (8. Juli 2016)

Jup!


----------



## MrMoe (8. Juli 2016)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juli 2016)

Dann machen wir Tourstart einfach um 10:30 in NW


----------



## MassimoC (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo, jemand am we unterwegs?


----------



## freeride-nub (15. Juli 2016)

Also ich haette morgen Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn sich noch wer anschließen möchte sind wir morgen ca. ab 11 in beerfelden.


----------



## MassimoC (21. Juli 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand am we unterwegs?



Meine konkrete tourplanung wäre folgende:

Morgens los und nach der tour auch wieder zurück. 

Details nach absprache.


----------



## nile2 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust am Sonntag ne Tour zu fahren vorausgesetzt, das Wetter spielt mit.
Grüße Evelin


----------



## MassimoC (22. Juli 2016)

Für Sonntag muss ich noch mit der führungsebene Rücksprache halten


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2016)

Komme gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück. Evtl. würde bei mir morgen gehen.

Was anderes: Kann mir jemand von Montag bis Mittwoch ein MTB leihen? Meine Brüder sind zu Besuch und wir würden gerne ein wenig radeln gehen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MassimoC (23. Juli 2016)

@nile2 OK, bin dann morgen auch im üblichen zug.
@tom kommst a mit?  Ich hab mir noch gar keine gedanken über eine strecke gemacht aber da wird sich scho was finden.

baba


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei.
Evelin, soll ich dir ein Ticket mit holen?


----------



## nile2 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich steige in Böhl ein. Ticket brauche ich nicht. Danke und bis morgen


----------



## Florian.R (23. Juli 2016)

Super, bin endlich auch mal wieder dabei! Ihr kommt dann nach Neustadt Hbf?

Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2016)

Ja, genau


----------



## MassimoC (23. Juli 2016)

Ja neustadt


----------



## Florian.R (23. Juli 2016)

super, dann bis um halb elf morgen!


----------



## nile2 (24. Juli 2016)

So - es regnet - ich bin raus für heute.
Schade, bis bald
Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Juli 2016)

In Speyer regnet es auch seit einiger Zeit recht stark. Ich warte mal noch ab, auf Regen hab ich aber heute auch nicht so richtig Lust.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Juli 2016)

Wäre evtl. später eine kleine Runde eine Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (24. Juli 2016)

Ticket ist gekauft, hier regnet es nicht mehr. Ich geh mal davon aus das es sich wie die letzten tage nach dem Schauer morgens erledigt hat. 

Und wenn nicht kann ich endlich meine regenjacke testen


----------



## Florian.R (24. Juli 2016)

Also hier ist es stark bewölkt und der Boden ist feucht, sieht aber alles nicht so tragisch aus.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Juli 2016)

Na dann halb 11


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen, Ich fahre am Samstag eine EHKT wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen
Zeiten wie immer ab Speyer Nord-West 10 Uhr 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Steff.R (27. Juli 2016)

Hi frank, bin dabei!!!

Bis samstag, viele grüße, steff


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Juli 2016)

Hi . steff braust Du ein Ticket ?

Ich
Steffen + Ticket ?
Holgerh


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre am Freitag in Urlaub und kann erst wieder am 20.08.16 

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## holgerh (29. Juli 2016)

Kaum auch mit.Warte wieder in NW.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (29. Juli 2016)

Alles klar


----------



## freeride-nub (29. Juli 2016)

Bin auch dabei.
Gruss und bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (29. Juli 2016)

Ich komm a mit! Wenns nicht regnen sollte nehm ich auch n 2ten Hügel mit.....


----------



## freeride-nub (29. Juli 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ich komm a mit! Wenns nicht regnen sollte nehm ich auch n 2ten Hügel mit.....


Klingt subba! Ich besorg dann wieder das Ticket


----------



## Frank-Sohn (29. Juli 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi . steff braust Du ein Ticket ?
> 
> Ich
> Steffen + Ticket ?
> Holgerh


Thomas
Swen
Massimo

Wer braucht alles ein Ticket ab Speyer oder Schifferstadt ???


----------



## MassimoC (29. Juli 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Klingt subba! Ich besorg dann wieder das Ticket



Perfetto! Dachte ich mir schon fast das ☺

Ticket brauchen wir nicht, bzw holtSven. Fahren ja ab mannheim.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (29. Juli 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Perfetto! Dachte ich mir schon fast das ☺
> 
> Ticket brauchen wir nicht, bzw holtSven. Fahren ja ab mannheim.


Alles klaro


----------



## Steff.R (29. Juli 2016)

... sorry, bin spät dran, bräuchte aber ein TICKET ab schifferstadt - überhole auch den ticketbesorger die ganze tour nicht ... !


----------



## Frank-Sohn (30. Juli 2016)

Steff.R schrieb:


> ... sorry, bin spät dran, bräuchte aber ein TICKET ab schifferstadt - überhole auch den ticketbesorger die ganze tour nicht ... !


Geht klar


----------



## Steff.R (30. Juli 2016)

... danke!!!


----------



## holgerh (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo 
der Freund unserer Tochter sucht für den Einstieg ein Hardtrail. Könnt ihr einen Laden empfehlen der zu einem vernünftigen Preis Räder anbietet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (31. Juli 2016)

... Mitgift ...


----------



## tommybgoode (1. August 2016)

Wenn man keine zwingende Vorstellungen hat, welches Rad es ganz genau sein muss, würde ich persönlich etwas Gebrauchtes z.B. aus dem Bikemarkt suchen.
Ich persönlich würde insbesondere beim Hardtail allerdings nur 29" kaufen.


----------



## freeride-nub (5. August 2016)

Jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo
> der Freund unserer Tochter sucht für den Einstieg ein Hardtrail. Könnt ihr einen Laden empfehlen der zu einem vernünftigen Preis Räder anbietet?


Radon als direktversender.....

Allerdings ist es besser wie tom sagt im bm ein gebrauchtes zu holen. Die preise sind am arsch generell.
Fast alle hersteller hauen ihre räder aus und auch im bm sind die preise sehr niederig, bzw du darfst nicht viel zahlen.

Wenn was geiles wilkst geh mal zu wheelsport in weselberg. Bischen weg das ganze aber die jungs und mädels haben echt ahnung von was sie reden.

Ht nur 29 zoll je nach hersteller gibts aber xs nur in 27,5. Ich würde mir auf alle fälle ein neues ht mit boostgabel vorne holen. Hat den vorteil ihr könnt sowohl 29 zoll wie auch die 27,5 + reifen fahren. Aber alles eine frage des budgets.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo
> der Freund unserer Tochter sucht für den Einstieg ein Hardtrail. Könnt ihr einen Laden empfehlen der zu einem vernünftigen Preis Räder anbietet?




Ruf in weselberg an und fahr hin. Macht spass dort. Verkaufen aber orbea und zum versuchen als einstieg klar zu teuer. Ansonsten z.b. bulls copperhead 3, was von radon, canyon oder oder..... kannst mal die bikefabrik in germersheim versuchen. Da geh ich immer hin. Gute preise immer....

Öhm megastore in bonn z.b. musst aber wissen was willst. Gerade ssv und da kriegst echt hammerpreise. Musst halt bissel suchen dort im keller.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. August 2016)

Wer fährt denn morgen. Ich hätte sogar mal zeit..... oder aber Morgen abend spielen grand malör auf der hellerhütte. Wäre doch auch ne idee ?

Grobe idee von mir nw-weinbiet-roter punkt richtung benjental- dann lambertkreuz-wolkenbruchweg runter mit nem schwenker kurz vor schluss-wenns gut läuft kaisergarten hoch, allerdings die ruhige waldautobahn. Oben entscheidung entweder runter wieder die abfahrt, kurz nen abstecher zu nem schönen abschnitt vom gäsbock- waldautobahn zurück und dann richting nw abfahren

Oder aber alternativ hellerhütte und dort entweder klausenthal runter direkt. Alternativ hohe loog und dann den treppenweg runter.

Ambitionierte tour ich weis. Geht aber wenn man nicht auf der flucht ist. Ich muss noch bissel üben. In 3 wochen gehts in die dolomiten ;-).

2. Alternative ähnliches programm aber zur hellerhütte und dort bissel musik hören, was trinken und essen und runter rollen zum bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (5. August 2016)

Also Abendprogramm habe ich schon, aber zum radeln haette ich Zeit.


----------



## Steff.R (5. August 2016)

... wünsche euch allen viel spass bei sis, in engelberg oder wo auch immer im wald - während ich mich gehorsamst in den urlaub abmelde ...
Liebe grüße, steff


----------



## freeride-nub (5. August 2016)

Also ich bin für alles offen, so lange es nicht zu spät wird, also so wie sonst halt auch.
Ich werde jedenfalls morgen früh in der üblichen Bahn sein.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## holgerh (8. August 2016)

Besten Dank mal vorab für die Infos bezüglich des Hardtrail.


----------



## holgerh (8. August 2016)

Ist schon was bekannt ob am kommenden Wochenende wieder eine Hügeltour vorgesehen ist?


----------



## MassimoC (11. August 2016)

Hoi,

also ich werd am Samstag sicherlich unterwegs sein, denke mal 800-1000 hm wo genau überlege ich mir morgen.(Lambrecht wär ne idee)
Sonntag bin ich mit dem renner unterwegs Mannheim-Speyer(mit Eis/Kaffepause)-Kaiserslautern. 

Wer Lust und Laune hat kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## freeride-nub (12. August 2016)

Hi, bin am Samstag dabei.


----------



## MassimoC (12. August 2016)

Alles klar. Ticket besorg ich.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2016)

Massimo,

Falls du öfter touren mit dem rennrad machst. Ich fahre gerne mal mit. Ich habe das in letzter zeit öfter gemacht und das hat auch seinen reiz. Geht immer schnell und man hat keinerlei unnötige an- und abfahrt. Macht genauso spass wie mtb. Meine zeit lässt nicht mehr zu momentan. Sollte ich ab 2018 ein anderes arbeitszeitmodell aufgedrückt bekommen ändert sich eh vieles. Karsten kennt das thema von der feuerwehr ja. Nur was da bei der polizei kommen soll läuft auf daueranwesend sein hinaus. Entweder ich arbeite dann in nem anderen job oder ich kann die mtb verkaufen, da keinerlei zeit mehr ;-). Schaun wa mal. Seid froh, dass ihr geregelte jobs habt.

Ich meld mich nach dem urlaub. Aktuell 36 grad in italien. Ich hoffe nächste woche bleibt das wetter in den alpen stabil.....z.z. ist es ja bombe dort.


----------



## kRoNiC (25. August 2016)

Viel Spaß noch im Urlaub Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. August 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch im Urlaub Steffen


danke,

i hope so.....


----------



## pfalzbube (25. August 2016)

Fährt jemand beim KKC mit dieses Jahr? Hat jemand ein Klapprad-Tandem , welches ich nächstes Jahr leihen könnte?

Gehe Mittwoch auf die Eurobike nach einem neuen MTB schauen, vielleicht fahre ich dann wieder mehr als 200km/ Jahr. Bis jetzt würde ich mir einen Cenrturion Numinis Carbon Rahmen kaufen und selbst aufbauen. Neues Spark gefällt mir aber zu teuer, mal sehen was es sonst noch gibt als Marathon Fully....


----------



## cougar1982 (25. August 2016)

Ich fahre dieses jahr natürlich mit.
Tandem kann ich dir eins leihen nächstes Jahr. Ich habe 2 Stück.

Wenn ich mir ein Marathon Fully kaufen wollte dann das Epic. Ich bin das 29er Epic schon mal gefehren und finde es richtig gut. Preislich natürlich nicht sehr günstig aber man bekommt immer mal wieder bei eba oder im Bikemarkt neue Rahmenkits vom Händler zu bezahlbaren Preisen.


----------



## MassimoC (25. August 2016)

Hallo,  

Ja am we eher selten mit dem Rennrad unterwegs aber ich geb mal Bescheid! Sonst drehe ich ja immer nur ne Feierabend runde in den Odenwald.

Wie schaut es für das Wochenende aus jemand für ne mtb runde da?


----------



## pfalzbube (26. August 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses jahr natürlich mit.
> Tandem kann ich dir eins leihen nächstes Jahr. Ich habe 2 Stück.
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Marathon Fully kaufen wollte dann das Epic. Ich bin das 29er Epic schon mal gefehren und finde es richtig gut. Preislich natürlich nicht sehr günstig aber man bekommt immer mal wieder bei eba oder im Bikemarkt neue Rahmenkits vom Händler zu bezahlbaren Preisen.




Danke fürs Angebot und für den Tip. Vor kurzem hat jemand in der Nähe im Bikemarkt einen Epic Rahmen angeboten, aber irgendwie gefallen die mir nicht mehr, obwohl ich seit 10 Jahren auf nem Epic unterwegs bin....
Leider ist Speci seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der Eurobike sondern macht nur noch Hausmessen. 

Ich bin Sonntag morgen unterwegs, ob MTB oder Renner weiß ich noch nicht, aufgrund der Temperaturen eventuell schon ganz früh und dann noch nen Abstecher nach Maikammer zum Erlebnistag


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2016)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot und für den Tip. Vor kurzem hat jemand in der Nähe im Bikemarkt einen Epic Rahmen angeboten, aber irgendwie gefallen die mir nicht mehr, obwohl ich seit 10 Jahren auf nem Epic unterwegs bin....
> Leider ist Speci seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der Eurobike sondern macht nur noch Hausmessen.
> 
> Ich bin Sonntag morgen unterwegs, ob MTB oder Renner weiß ich noch nicht, aufgrund der Temperaturen eventuell schon ganz früh und dann noch nen Abstecher nach Maikammer zum Erlebnistag



Versuch mal orbea.... auch nicht günstig, aber lebenslange garantie auf den rahmen. In wesselberg gibts nen super radladen. Hab nur den namen vergessen (wheelsport ?). Ansonsten speci ist immer gut, bmc ? ( zu teuer) oder aber sowas in richtung slide 140. Allerdings dann gebraucht über den bm. Vorallem würde ich mich drauf setzen auf ein komplettrad vorher und es mal probefahren. Persönlich würde ich auch eher um strecken zu machen  ein gutes ht nehmen. Beim sigma fahren die vorne nur ht. Marathonfully ? Keine ahnung ob es soviel besser ist wie ein ht. Dann eher ht für marathon und trailfully. Ein gutes ist auch nicht schwerer. Würde meines erachtens mehr sinn machen. Ist aber geschmackssache ganz klar. Ich würde heute auch kein 180mm rad mehr kaufen. Für was ? Das reize ich sowieso nie aus. . Pivot hat gerade ein geiles teil rausgebracht. Das fireblade aber das ist wiedermal jenseits von gut und böse was den preis betrifft. Und eigentlich auch wieder ne nummer zu gross für mich.mittlerweile würde ich jedem raten eher mit weniger federweg anzufangen, da es die fahrtechnik verbessert. 29 zoll und um die 120-140mm. Das reicht völlig. Für marathon zu fahren eh 29er.


Fehlen einige hersteller auf der eurobike. Cube, specialized, radon usw..gibt aber sicher tolle neue bikes zu bestaunen.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja am we eher selten mit dem Rennrad unterwegs aber ich geb mal Bescheid! Sonst drehe ich ja immer nur ne Feierabend runde in den Odenwald.
> 
> Wie schaut es für das Wochenende aus jemand für ne mtb runde da?




Höchstens sonntags und da nur kurz. Ich muss noch meine räder vor der abfahrt in die dolomiten durch schauen. Wieder schön zugenommen hier im urlaub )))))). Das kann ja was geben. Alternativ fahre ich rennrad am sonntag.


----------



## pfalzbube (26. August 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Versuch mal orbea.... auch nicht günstig, aber lebenslange garantie auf den rahmen. In wesselberg gibts nen super radladen. Hab nur den namen vergessen (wheelsport ?). Ansonsten speci ist immer gut, bmc ? ( zu teuer) oder aber sowas in richtung slide 140. Allerdings dann gebraucht über den bm. Vorallem würde ich mich drauf setzen auf ein komplettrad vorher und es mal probefahren. Persönlich würde ich auch eher um strecken zu machen  ein gutes ht nehmen. Beim sigma fahren die vorne nur ht. Marathonfully ? Keine ahnung ob es soviel besser ist wie ein ht. Dann eher ht für marathon und trailfully. Ein gutes ist auch nicht schwerer. Würde meines erachtens mehr sinn machen. Ist aber geschmackssache ganz klar. Ich würde heute auch kein 180mm rad mehr kaufen. Für was ? Das reize ich sowieso nie aus. . Pivot hat gerade ein geiles teil rausgebracht. Das fireblade aber das ist wiedermal jenseits von gut und böse was den preis betrifft. Und eigentlich auch wieder ne nummer zu gross für mich.mittlerweile würde ich jedem raten eher mit weniger federweg anzufangen, da es die fahrtechnik verbessert. 29 zoll und um die 120-140mm. Das reicht völlig. Für marathon zu fahren eh 29er.
> 
> 
> Fehlen einige hersteller auf der eurobike. Cube, specialized, radon usw..gibt aber sicher tolle neue bikes zu bestaunen.



Ich such max 120, wenn ich so die netten Beilagen in der Bike und Mountain-Bike anschaue dann finde ich das neue Spark, Simplon Cirex, BH, Norco, Centurion ....


----------



## holgerh (26. August 2016)

Kurze Info 
Ich glaube am Sonntag ist der Weinstrassentag. Da ist eventuell recht viel los in NW und Umkreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (29. August 2016)

Hey Leute, 
Ich war jetz Grad ein paar Tage in saalbach zum bergab-radeln. War superschön, aber hat natürlich seine Spuren an Mensch und Maschine hinterlassen... 
Deswegen meine Frage, mein Hinterrad is jetzt schon recht krumm, könnt ihr mir nen Mechaniker hier im eck empfehlen der das evtl wieder gerade bekommt?!? 

Grüße
Leander


----------



## kRoNiC (29. August 2016)

Nur Seitenschlag oder auch einen Höhenschlag? Letzteres ist problematischer

In Speyer kann ich dir nur den Matthias Schumacher empfehlen, unkompliziert und recht fix


----------



## holgerh (29. August 2016)

Kannst du auch eine Adresse für den Ansprechpartner senden? Führt er auch Wartungen an Rädern durch?


----------



## kRoNiC (29. August 2016)

http://radsportschumacher.jimdo.com/


----------



## Frank-Sohn (30. August 2016)

Hi , Ich fahre am Sonntag wieder eine EHKT wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.
Zeiten wie immer
10.00 Uhr Speyer Nord/west oder
10.30 Uhr Bahnhof Neustadt

Ich
nile2


----------



## nile2 (30. August 2016)

ich komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (30. August 2016)

freut mich


----------



## ChristianKlaer (30. August 2016)

Moin moin. Ich bin dabei und würde auch ein Ticket nehmen wenn es geht.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (30. August 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi , Ich fahre am Sonntag wieder eine EHKT wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.
> Zeiten wie immer
> 10.00 Uhr Speyer Nord/west oder
> 10.30 Uhr Bahnhof Neustadt
> ...


Christian ( + Ticket )


----------



## holgerh (30. August 2016)

Kann dieses Wochenende nicht. Hoffe jedoch, dass an nächsten Wochenende auch jemand eine Tour macht. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. August 2016)

Sehr schön Frank, lass uns hier mal wieder ein bisschen Leben reinbringen.
Sonntag kann ich nicht, aber ich könnte am Samstag noch eine Tour machen, falls noch Bedarf besteht. Beim Klappradcup am Samstag werde ich dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren (falls jemand meinen Startplatz haben möchte -> PN)


----------



## tommybgoode (2. September 2016)

Update für morgen (Samstag): Bis jetzt sind nur Peter und ich dabei. Falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte: Wir starten schon um 9:00 in Speyer Nordwest und werden dann wohl spätestens um 14:00 wieder zurück sein.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. September 2016)

So leute,

Meine tour hier in den dolomiten ist fast  rum..... absoluter hammer. Geiles wetter, geile trails, tragepassagen 1 h mit dem rad auf dem rücken, dann kommst über einen pass und bist geflashed von der aussicht. Natur, die einen umhaut.... das  kann man nicht beschreiben.... 
trails waren geil, allerdings viele sehr steil und technisch schwierig, dann wieder super flowtrails mit grandioser aussicht.... problem nur der schotter ))))) .... und der gripped null, aber nach paar kurven geht das denn. Ziehe ich jedem bikepark vor, daher next time ein trailbike. Das ist genug für mich.....

Was soll man da sagen...wer was einzigartiges mit dem rad sehen will macht das hier. 


 er


----------



## holgerh (5. September 2016)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. In welcher Ecke warst du unterwegs?


----------



## holgerh (5. September 2016)

Ist für Samstag eine Hügeltour geplant?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (6. September 2016)

Nicht von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. September 2016)

*Nächste Tour: Diesen Samstag, 10.9. wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.*

Die Tour wird vom Anspruch zwischen EHKT und Trailtour liegen. Das bedeutet: Wir fahren ca. 800-900Hm. Das Tempo wird entspannt, aber konstant sein. Berghoch wechseln sich Trails und breite Wege ab. Bergab fahren wir natürlich auf Trails.

Wer also bei einer EHKT gut mitkommt, wird auch diese Tour schaffen.

Die eigentliche Tour startet in Lambrecht, geht dann über Kaisergarten Richtung Kalmit und dann hinunter nach NW. Der ganz genaue Tourverlauf (also z.B. mit oder ohne Kalmit etc.) wird sich dann je nach Zeit, Wetter, Lust etc. ergeben.

Also, wer ist dabei? Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Meldungen 

Für die Woche drauf schon mal: Ich werde vermutlich keine Tour anbieten können. Aber vielleicht jemand anderes?


----------



## MassimoC (8. September 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## otterbiker (8. September 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Nächste Tour: Diesen Samstag, 10.9. wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.*
> 
> Die Tour wird vom Anspruch zwischen EHKT und Trailtour liegen. Das bedeutet: Wir fahren ca. 800-900Hm. Das Tempo wird entspannt, aber konstant sein. Berghoch wechseln sich Trails und breite Wege ab. Bergab fahren wir natürlich auf Trails.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei, komme aber direkt nach Lambrecht!


----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2016)

Falls es mein rücken zulässt fahre ich mit. Seit der autofahrt rückzu hab ich rücken


----------



## freeride-nub (9. September 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## nile2 (9. September 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Nächste Tour: Diesen Samstag, 10.9. wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.*
> 
> Die Tour wird vom Anspruch zwischen EHKT und Trailtour liegen. Das bedeutet: Wir fahren ca. 800-900Hm. Das Tempo wird entspannt, aber konstant sein. Berghoch wechseln sich Trails und breite Wege ab. Bergab fahren wir natürlich auf Trails.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei, steige in Böhl in den Zug und nehme auch ein Ticket.
Bis morgen denne


----------



## steffenbecki (9. September 2016)

Nabend,

Wenn ich um 10 h nicht da bin hindert mich mein rücken noch.... . Jedenfalls viel spass euch. Fahrtmal den lumumba. Der ist ganz spassig.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (12. September 2016)

* Diesen Samstag, 17.9. fahre Ich eine EHKT wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
Tour Start ist in Neustadt Bahnhof 
wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen 

Bis jetzt dabei
Ich
Holger 
Doris 
*


----------



## holgerh (14. September 2016)

Wir sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (15. September 2016)

Hätte jmd lust auf nen nightride, bzw in die dämmerung und dann ins dunkel ?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (16. September 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> * Diesen Samstag, 17.9. fahre Ich eine EHKT wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
> Tour Start ist in Neustadt Bahnhof
> wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen
> 
> ...


Thomas h


----------



## tommybgoode (16. September 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Hätte jmd lust auf nen nightride, bzw in die dämmerung und dann ins dunkel ?


Nächste Woche gerne. Diese Woche war nichts zu machen


----------



## steffenbecki (18. September 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gerne. Diese Woche war nichts zu machen


Würde ich sagen kommt aufs wetter an. Entweder montag abend oder dann freitag.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. September 2016)

So wie siehts aus ? Heute wird doch nix, elternabend ))...

Morgen abend ginge oder eben am Freitag.

Einfach melden wer lust hat. Freitag wäre ne idee zum wolf zu fahren


----------



## tommybgoode (20. September 2016)

Freitag wird bei mir nichts, da ich eigentlich am Samstag eine Tour machen möchte. Infos folgen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. September 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Freitag wird bei mir nichts, da ich eigentlich am Samstag eine Tour machen möchte. Infos folgen noch...


Mh ja gut läuft ja nicht weg. Samstag dürfte bei mir auch gehen.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. September 2016)

*Nächste Tour: Diesen Samstag, 24.9. wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.*

Die Tour wird vom Anspruch wieder zwischen EHKT und Trailtour liegen, da das letztes mal gut ankam und anscheinend die momentane Wünsche am ehesten erfüllt. Das bedeutet: Wir fahren ca. 800-900Hm. Das Tempo wird entspannt, aber konstant sein. Berghoch wechseln sich Trails und breite Wege ab. Bergab fahren wir natürlich auf Trails.

Wer also bei einer EHKT gut mitkommt, wird auch diese Tour schaffen.

Genauen Ablauf habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Gibt's Wünsche? Ich könnte mir vorstellen mal wieder ein bisschen mehr in Richtung Westen zu fahren.

Also, wer ist dabei? Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Meldungen


----------



## holgerh (21. September 2016)

Bin (doch) dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (21. September 2016)

Sehr  wahrscheinlich muss ich mal wieder passen. Ich fahr dann eventuell am sonntag. Wer da zeit hat meldet sich einfach.


----------



## krete (21. September 2016)

Entspannt konstant. Das klingt gut 
Bin dabei.


----------



## freeride-nub (22. September 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (23. September 2016)

Zu den Tourdaten: Wir starten in Lambrecht um 10:40. Ich peile mal an, dass wir über Schwarzsohl nach Weidenthal fahren. Aber je nach Zeit etc. kann das morgen noch variieren.


----------



## holgerh (23. September 2016)

Komm direkt nach Lambrecht.


----------



## krete (23. September 2016)

Ich auch.


----------



## Gebhardan (23. September 2016)

Hört sich gut an, denke, da bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (23. September 2016)

Mir wurde die Teilnahme untersagt.... Bereitschaftsdienst steht an.


----------



## Florian.R (23. September 2016)

bin auch mal wieder dabei 
Komme dann direkt nach Lambrecht


----------



## steffenbecki (23. September 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Mir wurde die Teilnahme untersagt.... Bereitschaftsdienst steht an.


lol, wart mal die zeit ab. bei meinem großen sind im fussball die rundenspiele jetzt immer samstags um 10 h.... .....


----------



## tommybgoode (23. September 2016)

Na das scheint ja eine schöne Runde zu werden. Freu mich auf morgen 

@MassimoC : Bereitschaftsdienst ist momentan denke ich auch nicht übertrieben. Ich erwarte Meldung ;-) Muss ja auch nicht übers Forum sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. September 2016)

Da fällt mir was ein: Dann brauchst Du ja Dein Rad momentan gar nicht. Ich wüsste da einen Käufer ;-)


----------



## krete (24. September 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da fällt mir was ein: Dann brauchst Du ja Dein Rad momentan gar nicht. Ich wüsste da einen Käufer ;-)


Du hast schon genug Räder.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2016)

Ich würd auch eins abgeben dafür.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. September 2016)

Das Last nehme ich wenn der Preis stimmt. Ich würde dafür auch mein Canyon abgeben.

Aber ich habe jetzt ohne hin erstmal ne kleine Pause. Laufräder sind beim Speer zum Zentrieren und Lagertausch, Lenker geklaut und Meinen Helm habe ich gestern auch mal ordentlich getestet. Ach ja mir läuft auch noch Blut aus löchern im Arm. 

Aber wie sieht es nächste Woche Samstag aus? Hätte jemand lust nach Stromberg oder Beerfelden zu fahren. Mit Kindern?


----------



## tommybgoode (24. September 2016)

Hmmm, lass mich überlegen .... Nö ;-) Wenn überhaupt dann wird gebrauchte Fanes gegen gebrauchtes Specialized Enduro getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (27. September 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hmmm, lass mich überlegen .... Nö ;-) Wenn überhaupt dann wird gebrauchte Fanes gegen gebrauchtes Specialized Enduro getauscht.




lol, ist es mal wieder so weit ? ;-).

ja war ich auch lange dran an dem teil. mittlerweile findest sogar das 16er modell im bm für vernünftig geld. also das rote 29er .. ein jeffsy oder ein capra wären was feines. ..... wohl eher das jeffsy


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Oktober 2016)

Wir feiern Tag der deutschen Mountainbiker, und zwar am
*Montag, 3.10. in Stromberg*
Mit dabei bis jetzt:
Ich und Kids, Thomas und Kathrin mit Kid
Das Ganze aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt, was ja aber so ausschaut im Moment.

Wer hat noch Lust?

Florian und Sven müssten ja eigentlich mit ;-)


----------



## krete (1. Oktober 2016)

Wann starten denn eigentlich die Festivitäten am Montag?


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Oktober 2016)

Zum Beispiel um elf dort? Bin aber flexibel


----------



## freeride-nub (2. Oktober 2016)

Ach stimmt, da war was X-)
Werde wahrscheinlich da sein.
Gruß,
Sven


----------



## krete (2. Oktober 2016)

Och joa, das klingt ganz gut. Wir werden vermutlich dann irgendwo in der Nähe des Übungsplatzes zu finden sein.

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (2. Oktober 2016)

hm, weiß nicht. Vom Fahrradzustand her ist Stromberg im Moment nicht so optimal für mich. Das letzte Mal hat mein Rad ganz schön gelitten :/


----------



## holgerh (6. Oktober 2016)

Ist für diesen Samstag eine Tour geplant?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe nicht konkretes geplant. Wenn sich noch ein paar Leute zusammenfinden, würde ich aber eine Tour anbieten. Sonntag ginge bei mir auch. Nur dann nicht zu früh, also lieber später als normal.

Gibt es Interesse? Trail, EHKT, etwas zwischendrin?


----------



## holgerh (7. Oktober 2016)

Bei uns kam kurzfristig was dazwischen. Wir können nicht mit. 
Hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten mal.


----------



## nile2 (7. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht konkretes geplant. Wenn sich noch ein paar Leute zusammenfinden, würde ich aber eine Tour anbieten. Sonntag ginge bei mir auch. Nur dann nicht zu früh, also lieber später als normal.
> 
> Gibt es Interesse? Trail, EHKT, etwas zwischendrin?


Ich habe Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag und auch gerne später 
Grüße Evelin


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2016)

Wie wäre es dann gegen 14:00 oder so für eine kleine Runde?


----------



## nile2 (8. Oktober 2016)

wäre mir recht


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2016)

Alla gut. Dann mache mer des so. Wenn doch noch jemand mit will... einfach kurz melden.
Soll ich ein Ticket für Dich mitholen?


----------



## nile2 (8. Oktober 2016)

ja, bitte ein Ticket für mich. D.h. wir fahren kurz nach 14 h ab Speyer NW?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2016)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (8. Oktober 2016)

okay, dann bis morgen. Vielleicht gesellt sich ja noch jemand dazu...?


----------



## Timebandit (8. Oktober 2016)

Tach in die Runde! 
Mein Mädel und ich sind neu in Speyer zugezogen und wollten mal vorsichtig anfragen ob wir mal bei euch mitradeln dürften!!??? Wir sind schon einige Jahre auf dem Bike unterwegs und fahren gemütliche, abfahrtsorierntierte Trailtouren. In den wärmeren Monaten auch gelegntliche Bikeparkbesuche. Wenn ich hier querlese sollte das passen,... Würden uns sehr freuen hier eventuell Anschluss an eine Gruppe zu finden um wieder regelmäßig den Pfälzer Wald unter die Stollen zu nehmen,... Ich sag schonmal Danke!!


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Oktober 2016)

dürfte kein problem sein. seid herzlich willkommen. am besten bei tom melden, das würde auch mit Bikepark dann passen .oder aber einfach mal dann samstags mitfahren. ich kann momentan nicht am we, normalerweise wäre aber eine tour samstags ab 10 h Speyer-Nordwest. bin da aber nicht auf dem laufenden was das angeht.  solltet ihr was die zeit angeht flexibel sein könnt ihr auch mit mir fahren. ich arbeite Schicht und bin daher öfter unter der Woche unterwegs. also einfach hier rein schauen oder schreibt wenn ihr zeit und lust habt. der ein oder andere wird sich dann finden denke ich .


falls ich dad richtig gelesen habe wäre morgen ne kurze runde ? zum kennen lernen eigentlich doch ganz gut wie ich finde.


----------



## Florian.R (9. Oktober 2016)

nile2 schrieb:


> okay, dann bis morgen. Vielleicht gesellt sich ja noch jemand dazu...?


Hey,
ich werde morgen auch mal vorbeigucken... Hab ja noch etwas offen mit Tom 
So wie ich das sehe ist da allerdings genau der Umzug vom Weinlesefest. Vielleicht sollten wir uns an der Weinstube Zwockelsbrücke treffen?
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde heute auch mitfahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Oktober 2016)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Tach in die Runde!
> Mein Mädel und ich sind neu in Speyer zugezogen und wollten mal vorsichtig anfragen ob wir mal bei euch mitradeln dürften!!???


Klar, sehr gerne. Entweder kurzfristig heute noch direkt, oder z.B. nächsten Samstag ab 10 Uhr. Die Woche drauf macht dann Frank eine Ein-Hügel-Kaffe-Tour.



Florian.R schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich werde morgen auch mal vorbeigucken... Hab ja noch etwas offen mit Tom
> So wie ich das sehe ist da allerdings genau der Umzug vom Weinlesefest. Vielleicht sollten wir uns an der Weinstube Zwockelsbrücke treffen?
> Viele Grüße,
> Florian


Du willst nur ein paar Höhenmeter sparen  Aber ist OK. Dann treffen wir uns dort. Dann macht wohl Sinn, dass wir Richtung Kalmit fahren.
Sven ist heute ja nicht dabei, von daher machen wir unseren kleinen Contest ein ander mal.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich würde heute auch mitfahren.



Super, dann sind wir ja doch immerhin zu viert.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Oktober 2016)

moin moin,

am sonntag habe ich vor zu fahren wenn das wetter i.o. ist. sollen 1000 hm werden. starten werde ich um 11 h in speyer mit dem zug falls jmd mit will ?
die genaue tour weis ich noch nicht aber denkbar wäre von neustadt auf die kalmit, dann über das felsenmeer runter, je nachdem dann rüber zum hochberg oder ab dann zum weinbiet, denkbar auch hellerhütte kaisergarten, lumumba und drüben hoch zu lambertzkreuz und dann einen teil des wolkenbruchweges runter.... es wird daher paar schöne schnelle trails runter geben. tempo ist gemütlich hochzu.... würde ich sagen)))))).


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke da wäre ich dabei. Ein Stündchen früher ginge auch? Dann ist noch ein bisschen was vom Tag übrig danach.


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich denke da wäre ich dabei. Ein Stündchen früher ginge auch? Dann ist noch ein bisschen was vom Tag übrig danach.



moin moin,

sorry erst jetzt gelesen. ich denke schon. um 10 h dann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Oktober 2016)

Ok


----------



## Gebhardan (15. Oktober 2016)

Ihr fahrt morgen um 10 ab SP/NW ?
Wenn ich (und mein Rad) halbwegs fit bin, komme ich mal wieder mit, wenn´s recht ist...


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Oktober 2016)

Genau


----------



## Frank-Sohn (18. Oktober 2016)

*Diesen Samstag, 22.10. fahre Ich eine EHKT wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
Tour Start ist ca 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt Bahnhof 
Wir fahren über Heller Hütte zur Totenkopf Hütte 
 wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen 

Gruß Frank*


----------



## holgerh (18. Oktober 2016)

Doris und ich sind dabei.


----------



## holgerh (19. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (19. Oktober 2016)

Liste für Samstag 

Ich
Doris
Holger


----------



## Frank-Sohn (22. Oktober 2016)

Die Tour ist wegen miesen Wetter abgesagt


----------



## MassimoC (22. Oktober 2016)

Moin,  ist morgen jemand unterwegs bzw hat lust und zeit zu fahrn? Würde morgen Vormittag ne runde drehen so dass ich gegen 15:00 wieder hoam bin. Hab aktuell sich nur mein HT da. Die enduro braucht wieder neue Lager. 

Baba


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei. Von mir aus auch früher als normal. Mir egal, sag einfach was an.


----------



## MassimoC (22. Oktober 2016)

Oki dann machen wir ne stunde früher als sonst. 9:30 in neustadt. Strecke Schauma mal


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hab aktuell sich nur mein HT da. Die enduro braucht wieder neue Lager.
> 
> Baba



Lohnt sich das noch? Ansonsten nehme ich es Dir für einen guten Altmetallpreis ab.

Können wir ja morgen diskutieren, Baba


----------



## Frank-Sohn (25. Oktober 2016)

*Nach Wetter bedingtem Ausfall am letztem Samstag probieren wir,s am  Samstag, 29.10. noch ein mahl wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
Tour Start ist ca 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt Bahnhof 
Wir fahren über Heller Hütte zur Totenkopf Hütte 
wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen 

Gruß Frank*


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Oktober 2016)

So, da wäre ich wohl auch mal wieder dabei sofern es nicht regnet


----------



## ChristianKlaer (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin moin bin dabei mit Ticket bitte.

Gruß


----------



## Frank-Sohn (25. Oktober 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> *Nach Wetter bedingtem Ausfall am letztem Samstag probieren wir,s am  Samstag, 29.10. noch ein mahl wie üblich ab 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest.
> Tour Start ist ca 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt Bahnhof
> Wir fahren über Heller Hütte zur Totenkopf Hütte
> wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen
> ...



mit dabei bis jetzt:

Ich
Thomas H
kronic		 ( Ticket ? )
Christian	 ( Ticket )
Steffen
feeride-nub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (25. Oktober 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> So, da wäre ich wohl auch mal wieder dabei sofern es nicht regnet


sicher ? )))


meld mich mal an, wobei ich dann sicher noch weiter fahre, bzw. evtl auch direkt mit bekannten hier ne tour mache....


----------



## freeride-nub (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke, ich bin morgen auch dabei.
Gruss
Sven


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Oktober 2016)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich bin morgen auch dabei.
> Gruss
> Sven


Brauchst du ein Ticket ?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Oktober 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> mit dabei bis jetzt:
> 
> Ich
> Thomas H
> ...


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2016)

Wäre es denkbar 1 h später zu starten ? Ich würde gerne noch das fussballspiel meines sohnes anschauen.....


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wäre es denkbar 1 h später zu starten ? Ich würde gerne noch das fussballspiel meines sohnes anschauen.....


. Sonst fahr ich ihn nur hin und bin dann um 10 am bh

Ansonsten würde es noch die Möglichkeit geben mit mir mit dem auto hin zu fahren . So gegen halb 11 dann. Bis friedhof neustadt. Also start dort gegen 11 h


----------



## kRoNiC (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin raus, wir werden morgen wohl das "gute" Wetter nutzen und den Saisonabschluss in Stromberg mitnehmen


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
bin vom 30.10-02.11 in Weidenthal in einer Pension untergebracht. 
Da ich das erstemal dort bin bräuchte ich einige Touren für die Tage auf meinem Outdooractive oder Strava. 
Gerne per PN....
Gruß Mike


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Oktober 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> . Sonst fahr ich ihn nur hin und bin dann um 10 am bh
> 
> Ansonsten würde es noch die Möglichkeit geben mit mir mit dem auto hin zu fahren . So gegen halb 11 dann. Bis friedhof neustadt. Also start dort gegen 11 h


Hi Steffen ich muss leider pünktlich wieder in Speyer sein und deswegen zur gewohnten zeit starten. Ich gehe davon aus das du dann in Neustadt am Bahnhof bist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (28. Oktober 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Brauchst du ein Ticket ?


Nein, Danke! Ich starte doch schon von Mannheim aus, daher hab ich dann mein eigenes.
Gruß!


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2016)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hi Steffen ich muss leider pünktlich wieder in Speyer sein und deswegen zur gewohnten zeit starten. Ich gehe davon aus das du dann in Neustadt am Bahnhof bist ?


Ich schau mal ;-).


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bin raus, wir werden morgen wohl das "gute" Wetter nutzen und den Saisonabschluss in Stromberg mitnehmen


Auch ne idee. Ihr seid abet bestimmt schon früh uw ?


----------



## kRoNiC (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja, muss auch früh wieder daheim sein

Denk so gegen 9


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ja, muss auch früh wieder daheim sein
> 
> Denk so gegen 9


zu früh für mich


----------



## holgerh (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch dabei. Komme nach Speyer. Kannst du mir auch ein Ticket holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Oktober 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Komme nach Speyer. Kannst du mir auch ein Ticket holen.



mach ich
1 oder 2 ?


----------



## holgerh (28. Oktober 2016)

1 . Doris kann morgen nicht.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Oktober 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> 1 . Doris kann morgen nicht.


Alles klar


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann am WE leider nicht, würde aber am Dienstag eine Runde drehen. Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## MassimoC (29. Oktober 2016)

Dienstag könnte bei mir auch klappen!


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2016)

Dienstag sieht es bei mir leider doch schlecht aus. Muss bei einem Umzug helfen


----------



## MassimoC (31. Oktober 2016)

Jo alles klar. Sonst keiner unterwegs?  Ich würde denk ich um 9:00 ab neustadt  ne runde drehen.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. November 2016)

Moin Leute, melde mich nach langer Abstinenz nochmals.

Ist eine Tour am Wochenende geplant? Wetter soll ja leider nicht so toll werden :-(


----------



## tommybgoode (2. November 2016)

Ich wollte schon eine Tour ankündigen. Aber habe dann auch gesehen, dass am Samstag das Wetter nicht so toll sein soll. Fahren möchte ich am WE schon, würde aber noch ein bisschen abwarten wie das Wetter ist. Falls es Sonntag würde, kann ich aber erst ab Mittags.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. November 2016)

Bin für's WE leider erkältungstechnisch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (4. November 2016)

jemand Motiviert trotz schlechtem Wetter morgen ein paar Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen?


----------



## MassimoC (4. November 2016)

Wäre schon dabei, kläre ich heutabend noch ab wenns dabei bleibt mit dem Wetter sollte es ja passen.
Würde allerdings ggf etwas früher los.

Wo wollen wir überhaupt fahrn?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (4. November 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Wäre schon dabei, kläre ich heutabend noch ab wenns dabei bleibt mit dem Wetter sollte es ja passen.
> Würde allerdings ggf etwas früher los.
> 
> Wo wollen wir überhaupt fahrn?


Ähm also ich plante Start in NW 13 oder 14 Uhr.
Tour bin ich flexibel. 30-40km max. 1000hm


----------



## MassimoC (4. November 2016)

Also 13:00 ist mir zu spät da muss ich eher schon de Zug zurück bzw nach kl nehmen.

Ich werde morgen den Zug der um 8:48 in NW ankommt nehmen, dann reicht die zeit für ne runde (ggf mit pause auf der hütte). Nachmittags muss ich dann wiegesagt weiter.

Mit etwas glück schüttets auch nicht, ansonsten ists wie ne sommertour diesjahr...nur etwas kälter .


----------



## fritzz-Basti (5. November 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Also 13:00 ist mir zu spät da muss ich eher schon de Zug zurück bzw nach kl nehmen.
> 
> Ich werde morgen den Zug der um 8:48 in NW ankommt nehmen, dann reicht die zeit für ne runde (ggf mit pause auf der hütte). Nachmittags muss ich dann wiegesagt weiter.
> 
> Mit etwas glück schüttets auch nicht, ansonsten ists wie ne sommertour diesjahr...nur etwas kälter .


Dann bin ich raus, so früh mag ich nicht aufstehen
Viel Spaß


----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2016)

Kurze frage:

Da ich gerade die urlaubsvorplanung für nächstes jahr mache. Diese muss bis ende november fertig sein. Wer hat den interesse an nem urlaub ? 4 bis 5 tage. Entweder in der ferienzeit oder ausserhalb. Denkbar z.b. vinschgau. Entweder selbst organisiert oder als trailcamp. Gibt da schöne sachen bei denen gleich fahrtechnik eingestreut wird. Das kostet aber wieder mehr. Schaut mal bei trailrock oder trailexperience auf die seiten.  Ich wäre auch noch mal in saalbach dabei. Was auch ne geile sache wäre, aber bischen teurer und dauer minimum 7 tage. La palma auf den kanaren. Grundsätzlich könnte man sachen in den alpen, also tourenfahren auch selbst machen. Macht es billiger und ist auch nicht schlechter wie organisiert. 

Wer interesse hat meldet sich einfach mal kurz bei mir


----------



## steffenbecki (8. November 2016)

falls es am sonntag wettertechnisch in ordnung ist würde ich ne tour fahren. route hab ich noch keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt.

lasst euch sagen auch an stellen, die man schon 100 x gefahren ist kann es einem passieren, dass einen der eigenen mustang abwirft und man in aller eleganz über den lenker fliegt, paar mal auftopst und dann wie ein maikäfer auf dem rücken liegt. sollte dann noch alles da sein wo es hingehört ( insbesondere das kauwerkzeug) könnte man dann geneigt sein selbst über sich zu lachen.... das ganze war garniert mit einer sehr hohen geschwindigkeit und brachte die gewünschte würze ins spiel ....

es gibt aber auch teuflische klebesteine an denen das vorderrad hängen bleibt ......

so ab und zu tut das dem eigenen gemüt mal ganz gut. sonst übertreibt man es nämlich. hätte ich an der stelle auch nie erwartet.


----------



## MassimoC (9. November 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> falls es am sonntag wettertechnisch in ordnung ist würde ich ne tour fahren. route hab ich noch keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> lasst euch sagen auch an stellen, die man schon 100 x gefahren ist kann es einem passieren, dass einen der eigenen mustang abwirft und man in aller eleganz über den lenker fliegt, paar mal auftopst und dann wie ein maikäffer auf dem rücken liegt. sollte dann noch alles da sein wo es hingehört ( insbesondere das kauwerkzeug) könnte man dann geneigt sein selbst über sich zu lachen.... das ganze garniert mit einer sehr hohen geschwindigkeit bringt die gewünschte würze ins spiel ....
> 
> ...



oder man fährt halt 29er....

Spass beiseite schön dass du wohlauf bist und nix weiter passiert ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. November 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/11/11/klage-fahrtechnik-trainer-erstes-urteil/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (12. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
so wie ich vor kurzem erfahren habe, ist es möglich eine Felge mit Autoventil auch auf Schlauchlos umzustellen. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich auf Schlauchlos umstellen soll. Wer von euch fährt Schlauchlos und welchen großen Vorteil hätte ich davon?
Wäre nett, wenn mir der ein oder andere eine Rückmeldung geben würde.

Gruß Holger


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> so wie ich vor kurzem erfahren habe, ist es möglich eine Felge mit Autoventil auch auf Schlauchlos umzustellen. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich auf Schlauchlos umstellen soll. Wer von euch fährt Schlauchlos und welchen großen Vorteil hätte ich davon?
> Wäre nett, wenn mir der ein oder andere eine Rückmeldung geben würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2016)

viele machen das

vorteile :1. zum einen weniger platten, da weniger durchschläge und keine snakebite
2. weniger gewicht vom rad. da die schläuche wegfallen
3. weniger luftdruck fahrbar. hängt aber von der maulweite der felge etwas ab. grds je breiter die felge ist, desto weiter runter kannst mit dem luftdruck.

4. weniger luftdruck heißt in der regel mehr grip.

5. könntest auch einen stabileren reifen fahren. der wäre schwerer, aber da die schläuche weg fallen ändert sich nicht großartig was am gesamtgewicht.

6. tubeless rollt etwas leichter....also weniger kraftaufwand


----------



## tommybgoode (12. November 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Da ich gerade die urlaubsvorplanung für nächstes jahr mache....


Etwas machen möchte ich natürlich schon nächstes Jahr. Allerdings gibt es da keine konkrete Planung, außer: Es wird bei mir in den Sommerferien sein. Anders geht das bei mir natürlich nicht.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> falls es am sonntag wettertechnisch in ordnung ist würde ich ne tour fahren. route hab ich noch keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> lasst euch sagen auch an stellen, die man schon 100 x gefahren ist kann es einem passieren, dass einen der eigenen mustang abwirft.


Evtl. würde ich morgen eine kleine, sehr gemütliche Runde fahren. Meine Erkältung ist gerade einigermaßen vorbei, aber von daher: wirklich gemütlich. Da könnte man ja auch über Urlaub quatschen. Muss eigentlich auch unbedingt meinen neuen LRS einweihen, den ich die Woche bekommen habe. Passend zum momentanen Zustand: halbfett 

Ansonsten: Uffbasse 



holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> so wie ich vor kurzem erfahren habe, ist es möglich eine Felge mit Autoventil auch auf Schlauchlos umzustellen. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich auf Schlauchlos umstellen soll. Wer von euch fährt Schlauchlos und welchen großen Vorteil hätte ich davon?


Viele hier fahren schlauchlos. Die Vorteile hat Steffen ja schon genannt. Ich bin auch absoluter Schlauchlos-Fan. Man darf aber die Nachteile nicht ganz vergessen, vor allem die Montage bei Felgen, die nicht dafür gedacht sind. Bei Felgen, die dafür gedacht sind: Ganz klares Ja. Ansonsten kann es auch nerven, je nachdem wie viel Glück man hat.

Bis dann, Gruß, Tom


----------



## holgerh (12. November 2016)

Hallo Danke für die Rückmedlungen.
Sind morgen leider außen vor, da unsere Tochter in Zweibrücken ein Spiel hat und somit der Sonntag gelaufen ist.
Hoffe dennoch, dass wir die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren können.
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. November 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Etwas machen möchte ich natürlich schon nächstes Jahr. Allerdings gibt es da keine konkrete Planung, außer: Es wird bei mir in den Sommerferien sein. Anders geht das bei mir natürlich nicht.
> 
> 
> Evtl. würde ich morgen eine kleine, sehr gemütliche Runde fahren. Meine Erkältung ist gerade einigermaßen vorbei, aber von daher: wirklich gemütlich. Da könnte man ja auch über Urlaub quatschen. Muss eigentlich auch unbedingt meinen neuen LRS einweihen, den ich die Woche bekommen habe. Passend zum momentanen Zustand: halbfett
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. November 2016)

Ja, genau die DT Swiss XM 551. Ein Grund für's Fastforward war ja die B+ Option, schließlich trauere ich meinem Dickerchen ja doch noch ein wenig nach.

Morgen dann um 10 Uhr Speyer Nordwest? Sonst noch jemand spontan dabei?


----------



## steffenbecki (13. November 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, genau die DT Swiss XM 551. Ein Grund für's Fastforward war ja die B+ Option, schließlich trauere ich meinem Dickerchen ja doch noch
> 
> Morgen dann um 10 Uhr Speyer Nordwest? Sonst noch jemand spontan dabei?



hui um 10 h wird zu knapp für mich.... habs gestern abend nicht mehr gelesen und sitz jetzt grade beim frühstück )).

Vor 11 h komm ich heute nicht in die gänge. Fahr ruhig falls dir das zu spät ist.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. November 2016)

Alles klar, dann viel Spaß


----------



## Waldhobel (14. November 2016)

Salve,

ist was am Samstag geplant ? Wäre wenns zeitlich passt, mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Christian.

P.S nix anderes mehr als schlauchlos


----------



## tommybgoode (15. November 2016)

*Nächste Tour: Samstag, 19.11.2016
Der erste, der zusagt, darf die Art der Tour bestimmen*:
- Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Tour: ca. 600-700Hm, gemütlich mit schöner Hüttenpause
- Alles kann, nichts muss (oder entspannt konstant, oder wie auch immer man es nennen will), ca. 800Hm ohne Stress, aber ohne an jeder Kreuzung zu verweilen. Hüttenpause ist auch Pflicht!
- Trail-Tour: ca. 1000Hm. Hüttenpause optional und nicht so lange.

Ziel darf man sich auch wünschen, dann arbeite ich eine Tour entsprechend aus. Oder ich überlege mir einfach was, wenn kein bestimmtes Ziel gewünscht ist.

Startzeit würde ich um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest vorschlagen, aber auch da wäre ich flexibel.


----------



## holgerh (15. November 2016)

Zu Schade, dass wir am Samstag keine Zeit haben. 
Die Wochenenden danch sehen wieder besser aus. Viel Spaß


----------



## MassimoC (15. November 2016)

Wäre bei einer trailtour dabei! (Start gerne auch ne std. früher)


----------



## tommybgoode (15. November 2016)

Gut, dann wäre das gesetzt:
Samstag findet eine Trailtour statt. Abfahrt ab Speyer Nordwest um 9:00. Tourstart dann eine gute halbe Stunde später. Wo und wann ganz genau klären wir noch.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (16. November 2016)

bin Samstag auf Schulung, werde erst Sonntag eine Runde drehen können! Schade.


----------



## steffenbecki (18. November 2016)

von wo wolltet ihr denn los morgen ? wenn das wetter besser wird komm ich mit dem auto hin. ich muss bissel früher in speyer sein..... gegen 13 h spätestens. nehmt die weinbietseite. kalmit ist alles voll mit laub und das macht 0 spass z.z. da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (18. November 2016)

Hi,  ich denke mal neustadt oder?  @tom Fully oder ht?


----------



## steffenbecki (18. November 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hi,  ich denke mal neustadt oder?  @tom Fully oder ht?[/QUOTE...
> 
> fully mensch.... ht könnt ihr alleine fahren. da komm ich mit möhre nicht mit



))))))


----------



## tommybgoode (18. November 2016)

Ja, NW ist gut. Ich fahr mit einem Bergrad. Da ich einen neuen LRS habe, habe ich auch eine Tendenz  Ist ja aber eigentlich auch egal...


----------



## steffenbecki (19. November 2016)

Bin raus für 9 h. Ich fahre später wenn der regen weg ist und dann nur 2 h...... viel spass


----------



## nile2 (19. November 2016)

Hätte denn jemand Lust, morgen mit mir ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## holgerh (19. November 2016)

nile2 schrieb:


> Hätte denn jemand Lust, morgen mit mir ne Tour zu fahren?



Wann und wo möchtest du fahren? Welche Art von Tour soll es sein?
Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet, wollten wir (Doris und ich) auch eine Runde fahren.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (19. November 2016)

Hi. Wenn das Wetter passt hätte ich auch Interesse mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## Sanny8160 (19. November 2016)

Hi Leute wenn es mit dem Wetter passt würde ich mit . Ein paar kennen mich ja schon gell Christian.


----------



## nile2 (19. November 2016)

Ich würde in Neustadt/Bhf. um 10:30 Uhr (oder 10:40 Uhr, wenn jemand mit dem Zug kommt) starten. Dann aufs Weinbiet, runter nach Gimmeldingen und von dort auf den Stabenberg, zurück nach Neustadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (19. November 2016)

Ok. Wir kommen direkt nach Neustadt.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (19. November 2016)

Ich komme mit dem 10 Uhr 15 Zug ab Schifferstadt.


----------



## Sanny8160 (19. November 2016)

Wie sind so die Anforderungen


----------



## nile2 (19. November 2016)

Sanny8160 schrieb:


> Wie sind so die Anforderungen


Was genau meinst du? Es werden wohl so um die 800 hm sein


----------



## nile2 (19. November 2016)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem 10 Uhr 15 Zug ab Schifferstadt.


okay. Wir warten vor dem Bahnhof.


----------



## Florian.R (24. November 2016)

Hi Leute,

nach längerer Abstinenz würde ich am Wochenende mal wieder eine Runde drehen (eher Trailtour, das ist aber verhandelbar). Wetterbedingt am liebsten Sonntag, Zeit wie immer.
Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (24. November 2016)

Hallo,  Sonntag und trailtour klingt gut! Wäre dabei!


----------



## tommybgoode (24. November 2016)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## freeride-nub (25. November 2016)

Ich wollte jetzt auch schon zusagen, aber anscheinend bruete ich was aus. Muss sehen wie es morgen abend aussieht, vielleicht krieg ich ja noch mal die Kurve.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. November 2016)




----------



## Florian.R (26. November 2016)

Super, dann treffen wir uns morgen um halb elf am Bahnhof neustadt! Ich werde aus kl kommen, wegen Tickets müsstet ihr euch am besten  selbst absprechen.
Ach ja: es wird kalt, aber hoffentlich trocken...  Glühweinwetter  
und gute Besserung, sven! Am besten eine Blitzgenesung bis morgen


----------



## freeride-nub (26. November 2016)

Erkältungsbad hat leider nicht geholfen, fiese Männer-Erkältung 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## MassimoC (26. November 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## steffenbecki (28. November 2016)

Wer fährt denn am wochenende ? Sonntag wäre gut


----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2016)

Dieses WE bin ich leider raus. Kinderdienst


----------



## MassimoC (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,  ich werde morgen früh eine trailtour fahren. Start peile ich so um 9:30 an, Mitfahrer gesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (6. Dezember 2016)

War jemand in letzter Zeit Richtung Kalmit unterwegs?  Liegt da noch immer so viel Laub?


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Dezember 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> War jemand in letzter Zeit Richtung Kalmit unterwegs?  Liegt da noch immer so viel Laub?



ja im winterhalbjahr ist das dort etwas schlechter. besser ist dann lambrecht oder weinbiet.


----------



## NewK (7. Dezember 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> War jemand in letzter Zeit Richtung Kalmit unterwegs?  Liegt da noch immer so viel Laub?


Nee, alles weg. Gerade jetzt am Wochenende war nämlich das Forstamt mit Laubbläsern unterwegs und hat die Trails leergeblasen.
War jedoch recht laut


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Dezember 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Nee, alles weg. Gerade jetzt am Wochenende war nämlich das Forstamt mit Laubbläsern unterwegs und hat die Trails leergeblasen.
> War jedoch recht laut


bitte ??????? is ja jetzt wohl nicht wahr. und dann fasseln die was von umweltschutz..  jetzt werden schon die wanderwege gekehrt ...nun gut besser für uns


----------



## Quente (7. Dezember 2016)

... ja und die Damen aus der Talstr.7 in Neustadt haben zu Übungszwecken alles wieder zurück geblasen.


----------



## nile2 (8. Dezember 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... ja und die Damen aus der Talstr.7 in Neustadt haben zu Übungszwecken alles wieder zurück geblasen.


...da kennt sich einer aber gut aus


----------



## krete (9. Dezember 2016)

Mal zurück zum Thema...Fahrrad fahren 

Plant jemand morgen eine Runde zu drehen?

Grüße, Kathrin


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich war mir noch nicht sicher und habe einen kleinen Anschubser gebraucht. Da ich den ja jetzt habe:
Ja, bin dabei. Wann magst Du fahren?


----------



## steffenbecki (9. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem ich jetzt gerade 3 h an mir selbst gezweifelt hatte... gibt es hier noch jemanden, der sich beim wechseln des mantels beim procore den innenschlauch kaputt gemacht hat ? ))))... oder hatte jemand da mal trotz innenmantel einen durchschlag ?


P.s. nach 3 h war ich soweit den schlauch zu flicken... und was war flickplacken vertrocknet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde morgen zur normalen Zeit, halb 11,  in Neustadt vorschlagen. Ich würde allerdings mit dem Auto kommen. Kleine Vorwarnung, das wird morgen die erste MTB-Tour nach der OP werden. Mein Tempo wird daher eher gemütlich sein  Auf der Rolle geht es schon ganz gut, aber die Streckenführung ist doch sehr eintönig.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Dezember 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> procore ...


Ich hatte das nur kurz und mich hat es genervt, also hab ich das schon lange wieder verkauft. Ich wüsste von keinem sonst hier, der Procore hat.



krete schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen zur normalen Zeit, halb 11,  in Neustadt vorschlagen. Ich würde allerdings mit dem Auto kommen. Kleine Vorwarnung, das wird morgen die erste MTB-Tour nach der OP werden. Mein Tempo wird daher eher gemütlich sein  Auf der Rolle geht es schon ganz gut, aber die Streckenführung ist doch sehr eintönig.


Keine Sorge. Hatte keine OP, aber genug Schokoweihnachtsmänner, die mich bergauf bestimmt bremsen werden  Dann um halb elf NW HBf.


----------



## krete (9. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar. Dann bis morgen


----------



## NewK (10. Dezember 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt gerade 3 h an mir selbst gezweifelt hatte... gibt es hier noch jemanden, der sich beim wechseln des mantels beim procore den innenschlauch kaputt gemacht hat ? ))))... oder hatte jemand da mal trotz innenmantel einen durchschlag ?
> 
> 
> P.s. nach 3 h war ich soweit den schlauch zu flicken... und was war flickplacken vertrocknet


2 x nein.
Wie hast das geschafft?


----------



## holgerh (10. Dezember 2016)

Christian und ich kommen auch direkt an den Bahnhof


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Dezember 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> 2 x nein.
> Wie hast das geschafft?



Ich hab keine ahnung. Beim auf oder abziehen des mantels könnte es sein, dass ich den schlauch mit dem  reifenheber eingeklemmt habe. Die felge hat nix......Oder das ist mir gestern auf der fahrt passiert. Jedenfalls ist das ein gefummels ohne ende. Da bin ich mittlerweile eher für breite felgen mit wenig luftdruck. Wenn das alles richtig sitzt ist es top aber bis dahin ein langer weg. Sitzt der selektor nicht richtig bzw das ventil nicht exakt passiert nämlich exakt das gleiche.

Mittlerweile bin ich am überlegen wieder mit schlauch zu fahren. Fertig, der ganze andere rotz ist immer ne riesen sauerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (10. Dezember 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Christian und ich kommen auch direkt an den Bahnhof


Viel spass


----------



## ChristianKlaer (13. Dezember 2016)

Ist am Samstag eine Tour geplant? Aktuell würden Doris, Holger und ich eine Tour auf EHKT Niveau fahren am Samstag um 10 Uhr 30 NW Bahnhof. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin dieses WE leider raus. Ich wünsche euch aber so viel Sonne wie letztes WE


----------



## holgerh (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen
da die Tage jetzt doch wieder schneller vergehen als ich schauen kann, wünsche ich euch schon jetzt ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schöne Geschenke.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. Dezember 2016)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> da die Tage jetzt doch wieder schneller vergehen als ich schauen kann, wünsche ich euch schon jetzt ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schöne Geschenke.
> Gruß Holger


Hi zusammen
Ich wünsche Euch auch ein Schönes Fest und bis bald im Wald ))
Gruß Frank


----------



## Larslampe (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich wünsche euch allen auch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start ins neue Bike Jahr 2017.

Grüße Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Dezember 2016)

frohe weihnachten für euch zunächst.


ich werde in kürze mein stevens sledge und mein fritzz inserieren. ich baue nächstes jahr und werde wenig zeit fürs mtb haben. von daher verkauf ich beide zum nem akzeptablen preis und steig aufs rennrad um. wenn jmd interesse an den rädern hat meldet euch.... ansonsten stehen sie halt im keller rum ;-)


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch euch allen 

@steffenbecki ... Ich nehm dir gerne die Fox 36 ab im Tausch gegen die Lyrik


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Dezember 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch euch allen
> 
> @steffenbecki ... Ich nehm dir gerne die Fox 36 ab im Tausch gegen die Lyrik





lol  welche ? ich will die bikes verkaufen.... 


ne nur komplett..... nimm nicht die rc2, sondern ne 16er fit 4.... reicht und ist bombe.... finde ich besser wie die rc 2.... die rc 2 ist eher ne halbe dh gabel.... die fit 4 kartuschen sind sanfter. damit merkst manch landung gar nicht mehr. 

wart mal noch... kommt jetzt alles mit boost vorne.......	siehe spindrift oder die 2017er swoop 170 von radon....


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Dezember 2016)

Boost brauch ich erstmal nicht. Hab mir ja erst einen neuen LRS bauen lassen 
Passende Boost Adapter gibts im Zweifelsfall ja inzwischen von einigen Herstellern 

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg beim Verkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (22. Dezember 2016)

Echt ? Wo denn ? Hast nen link ?

Na hab da nicht so die große hoffnung. falsche zeit . Und preise für grbrauchträder am arsch. Aber wie gesagt herschenken mach ich nicht.

Du meinst den spank ?


Schau mal bei bike-discount. Die haben gerade ne 160er fox 36 für 499,-im angebot.... 

Falls ich meine räder nicht los bekomme..... meld ich mich. Ne idee wäre auch das stevens komplett auf boost umzurüsten. Also auch vorne mit einer entsprechenden gabel..... allerdings bringt das ja auch nur konsequent entwickelt was. Also auch breitere schwinge für 27,5 + z.b. usw usw


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Dezember 2016)

Is leider nur die Performance Variante 

Verkauf die Böcke wie sie sind. Wenn du dann wieder Zeit und Muse hast holst dir was aktuelles


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Dezember 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Is leider nur die Performance Variante
> 
> Verkauf die Böcke wie sie sind. Wenn du dann wieder Zeit und Muse hast holst dir was aktuelles




so hab ich mir das auch gedacht.... ;-). kannst aber gerne mal das stevens mit nehmen und die gabel mal fahren.... die aktuellen fox gabeln sind super.

yt jeffsy  oder was von propain. die sind mir sympathisch von der firma her.... bzw.... wenns halt so nicht weg geht und ich wieder zeit habe hol ich mir nen spindrift rahmen..... das rad gefällt mir.. das dann mit der fox aufgebaut wäre auch top.


jmd lust auf ne kurze weihnachtstour morgen früh ? ich müsste mein hr dicht bekommen. nachdem ich mir jetzt erneut nen procore schlauch kaputt gemacht habe und den fehler nicht finde habe ich jetzt tl drin. aber da ist der reifen nicht dicht. conti halt ))).

ich fahre morgen einen berg ... wer mit will meldet sich einfach.


----------



## MassimoC (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,  ich würde am Samstag ne runde drehen, entweder ab neustadt oder lambrecht wenn sich jemand anschließen will. Uhrzeit/ HM / strecke mache ich mit Gedanken wenns soweit ist. 

Grüsse


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Dezember 2016)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich würde am Samstag ne runde drehen, entweder ab neustadt oder lambrecht wenn sich jemand anschließen will. Uhrzeit/ HM / strecke mache ich mit Gedanken wenns soweit ist.
> 
> Grüsse




Viel spass.. ich habe die ehre an sylvester zu arbeiten ;-)).. lässt sich aber gut fahren momentan alles.


----------



## MassimoC (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke!  Trotzdem guten Rutsch!


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Dezember 2016)

Morgen wird es bei mir nichts. Ich muss auch noch langsam machen, da ich ein bisschen gekränkelt habe. Aber wie sieht es denn am 1.1. mit einer kleinen, gemütlichen Runde zum Start ins neue Jahr aus? Vielleicht so ab 13 Uhr oder so? Tempo müsste aber wie gesagt eher gemächlich sein im Moment.


----------



## krete (30. Dezember 2016)

Tag, ich hätte Interesse an ner kleinen Runde. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


----------



## annecy (30. Dezember 2016)

Hey Tom, wir wollen am Sonntag eine gemütliche Runde mit dem Anhänger  drehen, gemütlich über den Forstweg hoch, evtl kurze Hüttenpause, und wieder runter. Da kannst du dich sehr gerne anschließen, wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin. Wo wir fahren wollen ist noch offen. 

Das gilt natürlich auch für Krete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Tom 
Doris und ich wären am Sonntag auch mit dabei.


----------



## holgerh (31. Dezember 2016)

Ist der Startpunkt NW Bahnhof 13:00?
Emily wird so wie es jetzt aussieht auch mitfahren. 
Ich vermute,  dass wir kein Licht für die Rückfahrt benötigen, oder?

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr .


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Dezember 2016)

evtl komm ich mit


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Dezember 2016)

annecy schrieb:


> Hey Tom, wir wollen am Sonntag eine gemütliche Runde mit dem Anhänger  drehen, gemütlich über den Forstweg hoch, evtl kurze Hüttenpause, und wieder runter. Da kannst du dich sehr gerne anschließen, wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin. Wo wir fahren wollen ist noch offen.
> 
> Das gilt natürlich auch für Krete!



Hi, wann habt ihr vor zu fahren? weil da würde ich mich mit Kind und Anhänger gerne anschließen.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2016)

Nächste Tour:
*1.1.2017 um 13 Uhr ab Neustadt Hauptbahnhof*
Wer mit dem Zug ab Speyer kommen möchte, sollte also um 12:27 in Speyer Nordwest im Zug sitzen. Tickets hole ich dann kurz vorher.
Wir fahren auf die Hellerhütte, weil die morgen auch auf hat. Bei den anderen Hütten bin ich mir nicht sicher, oder weiß, dass geschlossen ist.
Tempo wird sehr gemütlich werden. Bei Bedarf können wir uns auch streckenweise aufteilen, aber auf der Hellerhütte sind wir dann alle zusammen.

Dann wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch und freue mich auf die erste Tour in 2017 mit euch


----------



## krete (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich komme dann direkt zum Bahnhof. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (31. Dezember 2016)

Wir kommen direkt zum Bahnhof.


----------



## annecy (31. Dezember 2016)

@cougar1982 Ich fahre bei Tom mit. Ob mit Mann, Kind und Anhänger oder alleine entscheiden wir morgen, die -10 die Massimo heute morgen im Wald hatte sind für den Zwerg vielleicht doch etwas zu kalt. Ich/wir sind dann also auch um 1300 in Neustadt.


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Januar 2017)

@annecy ich werde heute mit meiner Tochter im warmen bleiben. Das würde zu kalt werden und richtig fit bin ich auch nicht.

Aber wenn das Wetter etwas angenehmer wird können wir gerne mal eine Anhänger-Runde drehen.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Januar 2017)

ich fahre direkt nach nw und komme dann zur hellerhütte.... ich wil über die kalmit fahren


----------



## annecy (5. Januar 2017)

Gibt s am WE wieder eine gemütliche Tour? 

@cougar1982 Machen wir bei besserem Wetter auf jeden Fall mal!


----------



## holgerh (6. Januar 2017)

Wenn Sonntag eine Tour stattfinden sollte,  sind Doris und ich dabei.


----------



## krete (6. Januar 2017)

Nach intensivem Studium der Vorhersagen verschiedener Wetterdienste würde ich am Sonntag auch mitkommen ;-)


----------



## MassimoC (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo,  

da ich am Sonntag wohl mir der Brutpflege beauftragt werde, werde ich wohl morgen 10:30 ab Neustadt eine trailtour fahren. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

Ca 1000 Hm, wenns passt auch mehr. 

Dem Rest viel spass am sonntag!


----------



## cougar1982 (6. Januar 2017)

wenn deine bessere Hälfte mit meiner besseren Hälfte am Sonntag fährt, würde ich als schlechtere Hälfte morgen mit dir fahren.


----------



## MassimoC (6. Januar 2017)

Das klingt doch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (6. Januar 2017)

Und wir treffen uns am So um 12 in Neustadt? Wohin etc. muß ich aber euch überlassen, sonst verirren wir uns im Wald und finden nie wieder nach Hause.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Januar 2017)

was zum lachen  ......


vorne genial. wesentlich länger wie ein muarshguard und auch stabiler. mit optionaler verlängerung sicher der beste spritzschutz den es gibt und der nich dezent ist.  und hinten.... na ja hauptsache es gibt keinen versauten hintern..... hält jedenfalls mal bombenfest


----------



## MrMoe (6. Januar 2017)

Hi Massimo, 
ich fahre morgen auch mit. Wisst ihr schon, wo und wann ihr startet? 

Moritz


----------



## MassimoC (6. Januar 2017)

10:30 neustadt,  ich dachte an, weinbiet - Silbertal-lambertsX-Lambrecht- und evtl Richtung kalmit, oder vorher nach neustadt zurück. ...Je Nach Temperatur und Laune.

Edit: Achso treffen ist ja dann an hbf.


----------



## holgerh (6. Januar 2017)

So. 12:00 passt.
Wir waren heute noch Richtung Totenkopfhaus Hellerhütte unterwegs. Da lag schön Schnee. Das Weinbiet sah deutlich schneefreier aus.


----------



## krete (6. Januar 2017)

Ist der Treffpunkt für die Sonntagsfahrer dann am Bahnhof?


----------



## annecy (6. Januar 2017)

Ja, Bahnhof am So, ich komme mit dem Zug. Diesmal wohl als einzige.

Es soll ja evtl noch mehr schneien, bin mal gespannt. Weinbiet ist immer gut


----------



## Larslampe (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich würde am Sonntag auch mit dabei sein.
@ Annette: Mit welcher Bahn (Uhrzeit ) willst du nach Neustadt fahren?
Würde ab Schifferstadt zusteigen.
Grüße Lars


----------



## annecy (7. Januar 2017)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde am Sonntag auch mit dabei sein.
> @ Annette: Mit welcher Bahn (Uhrzeit ) willst du nach Neustadt fahren?
> Würde ab Schifferstadt zusteigen.
> Grüße Lars



Yeah! Das ist ja super. Die S1 um 1126 in Ma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (7. Januar 2017)

Im schnee war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Ich würde mitfahren... dann dürfte ja die s bahn in speyer um  11:27 passen.


----------



## Larslampe (7. Januar 2017)

S1 Richtung Neustadt Abfahrt Schifferstadt 11.39h
Ich warte auf dich Steffen
Grüße und bis morgen, 
Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Januar 2017)

Am Samstag würde ich wieder eine eher gemütliche Runde fahren. Wer ist dabei?

Demnächst mache ich dann auch wieder eine Trailtour. Aber ich mache im Moment lieber noch etwas langsam.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich wäre dabei am Samstag. Gruß


----------



## holgerh (12. Januar 2017)

Doris und ich sind dabei. Kommen wieder direkt nach NW


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Januar 2017)

Tag,

gerade auf was interessantes gestossen. Geht mal auf www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de. Die Firma serviced Gabeln und Dämpfer und hat auch diverse Tuning-Kids im Angebot. Falls jmd von euch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit der Performance ist einfach mal lesen. Ich versuch das mal mit nem float x. Der war noch nie so nach meinem Geschmack. Bin mal gespannt ob das was bringt.

Im allgemeinen stelle ich bei fox immer fest, dass die sachen durch staubeinwirkung usw immer stark an performance verlieren. Frisch aus dem service super. Nach der saison deutlich schlechter.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (13. Januar 2017)

Heyho,

also zwecks Performance kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Dämpfer allgemein nicht zufriedenstellend arbeitet. Verbesserungspotential durch service /Tuning ist sicherlich immer da, allerdings hört es sich fast so an als wäre der float x in der Standadausführung nicht fahrbar .

Ich denke ich würde da eher das Handbuch auspacken alle Settings auf base setzen und fahren.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen stelle ich bei fox immer fest, dass die sachen durch staubeinwirkung usw immer stark an Performance verlieren. Frisch aus dem service super. Nach der Saison deutlich schlechter.



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das es nur am Staub liegt, eher an der beanspruchnung während der Saison .Und ich stelle mal die kühne Behauptung auf dass nicht nur fox elemente dieses "Problem" haben.

----------------

Tom, wie und wann fahrt Ihr morgen? hast du da schon eine idee evtl schließe ich mich an.

grüsse


----------



## holgerh (13. Januar 2017)

Teffpunkt wie immer 10:30 in NW ?


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Januar 2017)

Hi,

stimmt, hab ich gar nicht geschrieben. Uhrzeit wie immer:

Speyer NW ab 10:00. Tour machen wir um NW, also Start NW HBf um 10:30.

Bis morgen


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Januar 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> also zwecks Performance kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Dämpfer allgemein nicht zufriedenstellend arbeitet. Verbesserungspotential durch service /Tuning ist sicherlich immer da, allerdings hört es sich fast so an als wäre der float x in der Standadausführung nicht fahrbar .
> 
> ...


----------



## freeride-nub (16. Januar 2017)

Hi,
wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass morgen die Anmeldung fuer den Gaesbock ist... falls es hier jemand noch nicht gesehen hat. 

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Januar 2017)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass morgen die Anmeldung fuer den Gaesbock ist... falls es hier jemand noch nicht gesehen hat.
> 
> Gruss,
> Sven


Hast ca. 1,5 sekunden zeit bevor der server abkackt )))))


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Erinnerung. Hab's im Kalender drin stehen, aber das garantiert ja noch nicht, dass ich dran denke ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Januar 2017)

Hab's nicht geschafft. Aber irgendwie komm ich da schon noch rein. Kurz vor knapp werden immer ein paar Leute krank oder machen ihr Rad kaputt oder so...


----------



## MassimoC (17. Januar 2017)

Schade!...aber genau da wird sicherlich noch der eine oder andere Platz frei.

Und der rest alle geschafft?


----------



## MassimoC (17. Januar 2017)

edit doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (17. Januar 2017)

wir haben es auch nicht geschafft


----------



## holgerh (17. Januar 2017)

Drücke die Daumen.


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Januar 2017)

bin drin


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2017)

Macht es einfach, wie im Thread beschrieben. Mail an mich und ab auf die Warteliste. Bis jetzt sehe ich noch kein Risiko, dass nicht jeder Interessent/jede Interessentin auch einen Startplatz bekommt. Warteliste oder Spendenstartplatz.


----------



## freeride-nub (18. Januar 2017)

Habs geschafft, ging unerwartet einfach.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht so viel Glueck, konnte dann aber einen Spendenplatz ergattern.
Aber je weniger Zeit zum Termin verbleibt, desto mehr Angebote fuer Startplaetze finden sich, v.a. auch hier im Forum.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2017)

Nächste Tour:
*Sonntag, 22.1.2017 um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest*

Ca. 800-1000Hm. Tempo nicht zu hoch, aber konstant. Mit kleiner Hüttenpause. Tourverlauf: Von Lambracht nach NW. Je nach Wetter und Lust nördlich über Stabenberg und Weinbiet oder südlich über Hellerhütte und Kalmit.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MassimoC (18. Januar 2017)

Dabei


----------



## krete (18. Januar 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## krete (21. Januar 2017)

Wunderschönen guten Tag, hat zufällig jemand ein Race Face BSA 30 Innenlager-Werkzeuch zum kurzfristigen Verleihen? 

Zu morgen: Wenn die Tourplanung so bleibt, komme ich morgen direkt nach Lambrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Januar 2017)

Ich hab so etwas


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Januar 2017)

ist der für normale BSA lager von SRAM und Schimano? Oder ist das einer Für Raceface? Weil der sieht sehr ähnlich aus ist aber leider nicht gleich


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Januar 2017)

Den hab ich ursprünglich für Shimano XT gekauft, hab am Strive (RaceFace Lager) probiert da passt er auch


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Januar 2017)

Das passt leider nicht. Race Face für die BSA 30 Cinch Lager ein spezielles Werkzeug. Ich zitiere mal das Internet:

"*Werkzeug Race Face Cinch 30*
Die Race Face Cinch 30 Innenlager mit BSA Gewinde haben eine eigene Aussenverzahnung. Um diese sauber zu montieren wird dieses Race Face Werkzeug benoetigt. Dieses Innenlagerwerkzeug passt auch bei den Zipp und Rotor Innenlagern mit Gewinde."


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn du dieses Lager hast




 

 

dann passt er


----------



## cougar1982 (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo, nein leider passt der Schlüssel nicht. Das Lager hat weniger Zähne.

Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Januar 2017)

Ok, dann noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Januar 2017)

moin moin,

wer fährt denn hier in der nähe eventuell ein jeffsy von yt ? ich habe gerade eines meiner räder verkauft.  aktuell haut yt das rad mit xt gruppe, rct 3 und rt3  für 1999 raus. guter preis wie ich finde. jetzt würde mich aber die progression und die kennlinie des hinterbaus interessieren.... das war das problem an meinem rad.... wenn jmd hier eines fahren sollte wäre es super wenn er oder sie mich pn anschreiben würde....


----------



## steffenbecki (24. Januar 2017)

moin moin,

ich fahre am Freitag Abend nach Landau zu einem Vortrag von Harald Philipp. Einfach mal googeln. Beginn ist 19:30 h. wenn jmd mit will kurz nachricht an mich .


----------



## holgerh (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen
ist für das kommende Wochende eine Tour geplant?


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Januar 2017)

Sieht nicht so gut aus fürs Wochenende. Beide Kids krank und Arbeit . Wenn dann nur kurz


----------



## holgerh (27. Januar 2017)

Kein Problem und gute Besserung.


----------



## MassimoC (28. Januar 2017)

Heyho,

Ich würde morge ne trailtour fahren. Ab Lambrecht durch den Wald . Start gegen 10:00.

Grüsse


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Januar 2017)

Bonsaibiker schrieb:


> Ich hab so etwas
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 566975




kurze frage: bekommt man damit auch die cinch-kettenblätter der race face kurbeln ab ? sollte gehen oder ?


----------



## kRoNiC (28. Januar 2017)

Nein, da brauchst du ein Innenlagerwerkzeug für Shimano ISIS, sowas:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Innenlagerwerkzeug-E0021-fuer-ISIS-p7667/


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Januar 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Nein, da brauchst du ein Innenlagerwerkzeug für Shimano ISIS, sowas:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Innenlagerwerkzeug-E0021-fuer-ISIS-p7667/


ja grade gesehen. danke ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (2. Februar 2017)

Samstag jemand unterwegs? Trailtour? 

Grüsse


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Februar 2017)

Ja, wäre dabei.


----------



## Florian.R (3. Februar 2017)

Mich hat die Erkältung leider auch erwischt 
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

wann wollt ihr denn los ?


----------



## MassimoC (3. Februar 2017)

Ich würde 9:30 in Neustadt vorschlagen. Können aber auch wie immer 10:30 machen, wie es euch lieber ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

Puhhh 9:30 h......

Muss eh erst schauen ob ich frei bekomme. Aktuell bin ich ein bischen faul wad das thema rad betrifft


----------



## MrMoe (3. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mich anschließen. 9:30 wäre mir lieber, 10:30 ginge aber auch. Oder ihr kommt nach Landau? Tom kann ja bestätigen, dass es hier auch sehr schöne Trails gibt


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

Landau wäre auch mal ne idee.... ihr seid nur zu schnell für mich )... hab grad nicht so die bergziege zu hause als rad......


----------



## MassimoC (3. Februar 2017)

Wenn Tom auch einverstanden ist wäre ich dann um 10 in Landau am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. Februar 2017)

Ist OK. Aber da würde ich dann mit dem Auto fahren. Von Speyer nach LD mit dem Zug dauert mir zu lange. Kannst ja auch gerne nach Speyer kommen, dann nehme ich Dich den Rest mit.


----------



## MassimoC (3. Februar 2017)

Ok, ich schaue mal wann ich in speyer hbf sein kann.


----------



## MrMoe (3. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön, das freut mich! Da ihr dann mit dem Auto kommt schlage ich folgendes vor: 
Treffpunkt ist BHF Annweiler, dann fahren wir eine schöne Tour(, which is a great tour by the way, it's the best tour). Wir enden in Wilgartswiesen und fahren dann mit dem Zug ein paar Stationen zurück nach Annweiler. Mein Zug kommt immer zur vollen Stunde in Annweiler an. Treffen um 10:00 oder um 11:00?


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

Wieviel km und hm ?


----------



## MassimoC (3. Februar 2017)

10:00 würde ich sagen. @tommybgoode  Ich würde dann auch direkt mit dem Auto nach annweiler.

@steffenbecki wir fahren ja alle fully da ist keiner eine berg Ziege


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

ok, falls ich mich morgen aus dem bett rollen kann komme ich.

doch hab mir die tage eines angesehen mit dem es gegangen wäre. 11.9 kg.... schönes rad. leider zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (3. Februar 2017)

Auch bei 11.9 kg hätte ichgenug fett um jeglichen gewichtsvorteil vom Material auszugleichen.


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Februar 2017)




----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Auch bei 11.9 kg hätte ichgenug fett um jeglichen gewichtsvorteil vom Material auszugleichen.




gerade du 

ne ernsthaft. schönes rad, top zustand..... schöne verarbeitung. yt ist nicht schlecht... allerdings halt knappe 2 kg gewichtsvorteil kosten 1200 mehr ))).... bissel viel für meinen geschmack. gut beim 14 kg-bomber war ich zu langsam. das hat meines aber auch. von daher macht das eigentlich keinen sinn. obwohl der sitzwinkel da ganz klar steiler ist und man im rad sitzt. für nen neueinsteiger würde ich dad jeffsy al ganz klar empfehlen... wenn man 29 will... musst schon bissel lachen, da ich lange keines mehr gefahren bin. läuft aber sicher top.

und eile mit weile denn es wird ein häuschen gebaut.

hab da aber noch paar optionen.


----------



## MrMoe (3. Februar 2017)

Es sind ziemlich genau 30km und 1000hm. Nehmt ein bisschen Essen mit (Riegel, was weiß ich). Es gibt nämlich nur eine Hütte und die ist dirket am Anfang der Tour.


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

Passt ja..... alla hopp. Falls ich rechtzeitig aus dem bett rolle binnich um 10 in annweiler. Gegen mittag soll es anfangen zu regnen.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Februar 2017)

Ich bin etwas verunsichert. Ist die Tour morgen für Hardtail mit 14kg und flachem Lenkwinkel geeignet? Ist das eine 29" oder B+ Tour? Ich kenne den Sitzwinkel meines Rades auch gar nicht.


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verunsichert. Ist die Tour morgen für Hardtail mit 14kg und flachem Lenkwinkel geeignet? Ist das eine 29" oder B+ Tour? Ich kenne den Sitzwinkel meines Rades auch gar nicht.



6, setzen ))


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich komme heute morgen auch nach Anweiler. Mit einem Fahrrad.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2017)

Bin wach und komme daher. Soll ich jmd mitnehmen ?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. Februar 2017)

Fahrt am besten an der Jung Pfalz Hütte aussen herum. Da ist heute Schlachtfest, nicht das ihr an der ersten Hütte gleich versackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2017)

So ersatz ist bestellt...... geht ja direkt vom preis 50 bis 70 euro.

Ich finde aber keine anstossstelle am schaltwerk. Hab wie gesagt auch nix gehört auf der abfahrt oder gemerkt.

Schon mal jemand materialermüdung an nem xt schaltwerk gehabt ? Unwahrscheinlich meiner meinung nach aber schon bischen seltsam. Höngen geblieben bin ich schon öfter, aber das sieht schon sehr komisch aus. Schaltauge hat wohl nix, zumindest das müsste ja verbogen sein, wenn das schaltwerk bricht.

Wenn ich es ausgebaut habe schaue ich mal genau drauf....

Booah meine beine..... )


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Februar 2017)

mhhhh,

wer findet den fehler ? kein einschlag am käfig.... nix.... das gebrochene gelenk ist aus kunststoff.....


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Februar 2017)

Das ist halt das, was ich erweiterten Verschleiß nenne. Ist halt beim Mountainbiken so. Nicht aufregen, nicht weiter grübeln. Bestellen, einbauen, fertig.

Und das mit den Beinen muss so. Ich mag solche Steigungen wie gestern  Fahrbahr, aber knackig. Ist mir lieber als 15km Autobahn und man braucht ewig bis man mal den Berg hoch ist.

@Pfalzwaldgeist : Danke für die Warnung  Moritz hat uns die Hütte nicht mal richtig sehen lassen, so dass man nichts sehen und riechen konnte ;-)


----------



## MrMoe (6. Februar 2017)

Komisch, mir tut nur eine Wade weh...


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Februar 2017)

Das neue bike von last heist clay .


Ja wie das wohl passiert ist


----------



## MassimoC (6. Februar 2017)

@MrMoe


----------



## Larslampe (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
fährt am Sonntag jemand ne Tour?
Bin nicht sonderlich im Training, aber 700hm sollten drin sein.
Grüße Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2017)

Ja, bin dabei. Dann zur Standardzeit, also 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später am eigentlichen Start der Tour?
Hast Du einen konkreten Wunsch?


----------



## Larslampe (7. Februar 2017)

Hey Tom,
Schön das du mit dabei bist!!!
Hab keinen speziellen Wunsch, vielleicht Hohe Log....
Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit Wünschen .
Wäre dann wie immer um 10.15h in Schifferstadt.
Kannst du Tickets besorgen? 
Würde dann eins benötigen . 
Grüße Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2017)

Klar, Tickets hole ich. Wenn noch jemand einen Wunsch hat, nur raus damit. Ansonsten überlege ich mir eine nette Tour um Neustadt.


----------



## krete (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hätt' auch potentiell Interesse.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2017)

Potentiell Interesse heißt Du bist dabei?


----------



## krete (7. Februar 2017)

Bis Sonntag is' halt noch so lang ;-) Aber wenn mich bis dahin nix umhaut, komme ich mit


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2017)

Schade. Wir können nur am Samstag.
Vielleicht klappt es ja am darauf folgenden  Wochenende.


----------



## nile2 (8. Februar 2017)

Hi, 
ich halte es wie Krete - wenn mich bis Sonntag nichts umhaut, komme ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (10. Februar 2017)

sonntag wäre gut


----------



## Thomas_Hi (11. Februar 2017)

Ich melde mich dann für morgen auch an


----------



## freeride-nub (11. Februar 2017)

Komme morgen auch mit.
Grüße, Sven


----------



## annecy (11. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Februar 2017)

Na das wird ja eine richtig feine Runde. Freue mich auf morgen.


----------



## Larslampe (11. Februar 2017)

Super, echt klasse wie viele wieder mit dabei sind!!!
Freue mich auch schon....


----------



## nile2 (11. Februar 2017)

Ich komme mit dem Auto nach Neustadt


----------



## krete (12. Februar 2017)

Ich komme auch direkt nach Neustadt. Bis später


----------



## annecy (12. Februar 2017)

Ich muß leider doch passen, bin krank. 
Ich schicke aber würdigen Ersatz.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Februar 2017)

Dann gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Februar 2017)

Nächste Tour: Jetzt am Sonntag, 19.2.2017

Ich werde schon mit dem Auto am Pfälzerwald-Rand sein und komme dann um 10:30 nach NW zum Bahnhof.

Tourmotto: Entspannt konstant, also irgendwas zwischen EHKT und Trailtour.

Wer will mit?


----------



## holgerh (16. Februar 2017)

Schade bei unsgeht es So nicht.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. Februar 2017)

Würde mich gerne anschließen und noch jemanden mitbringen.


----------



## Larslampe (16. Februar 2017)

Muss schauen ob es klappt, würde wenn auch direkt nach NW fahren.
Muss um 14h wieder in Schifferstadt sein.
Kinderfasching ;-)


----------



## krete (16. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch kommen. Gibt es schon Ideen bezüglich der Richtung oder nur grob "nuff unn nunner"?


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2017)

Hast du einen Wunsch?


----------



## krete (17. Februar 2017)

Ja, 15°C, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein 


Richtung Stabenberg war ich schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs. Da könnte man von Neustadt aus eine Mittelding-Tour machen, wenn ich mich nicht völlig verschätze. Bin aber auch für andere Hügel zu haben.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2017)

Mit dem Wetter gebe ich mein Bestes. Mal schauen, ob Teller leer essen reicht.

Und Stabenberg geht klar. Dann machen wir wahrscheinlich auf dem Eckkopf Pause. Die Jungwinzer aus Niederkirchen bewirten uns dort.


----------



## otterbiker (18. Februar 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter gebe ich mein Bestes. Mal schauen, ob Teller leer essen reicht.
> 
> Und Stabenberg geht klar. Dann machen wir wahrscheinlich auf dem Eckkopf Pause. Die Jungwinzer aus Niederkirchen bewirten uns dort.


Ich würde auch mitfahren wollen.
Fährt niemand mit der Bahn ab Speyer NW!?

@Lars, falls du mitfährst könnte ich dich auch mit dem Auto ab Schifferstadt mitnehmen, 14:00 Uhr zurück sein wäre auch für mich gut...bräuchte ich nur noch eine Adresse/Treffpunkt!?
Gruß,
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (18. Februar 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei.
Gruß, Sven


----------



## Slitter (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo MTB-Gruppe in Speyer,
würde mich Morgen gerne bei euch anschließen.
So wie ich lese, trefft ihr euch um 10:30 Uhr in NW Hbf.
Wo genau? Mit wie vielen Mitfahrern ist zu rechnen?


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Februar 2017)

Hi, klar gerne. Wir werden mit Dir dann morgen so ca. 8 Leute sein.
Wir treffen uns morgen direkt am Bahnhof in NW. Normalerweise fahren
einige von uns mit dem Zug, und wer mit dem Auto kommt, kommt dann
direkt an den Bahnhof.


----------



## MrMoe (19. Februar 2017)

Ich schließe mich auch an.


----------



## Larslampe (1. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
würde am Sonntag ne Runde drehen wollen.
Ziel kann man noch aussuchen. 
Dachte an Hohe Log oder so....
Wer mag mitkommen? 
Zeit wie immer 10.15h Schifferstadt.
Freue mich über rege Zusagen.
Grüße Lars


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. März 2017)

Moin, bin um 10 Uhr 15 in Schifferstadt am Bahnhof. Vielleicht kommt Joachim auch. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (2. März 2017)

@Christian:
Prima das du dabei bist!


----------



## holgerh (2. März 2017)

Muss leider passen. Kann nur Samstag


----------



## freeride-nub (3. März 2017)

Melde mich auch mal an.

Gruss,Sven


----------



## holgerh (3. März 2017)

Ist am Samstag auch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## krete (3. März 2017)

Ich gehe JETZT fahren, kleine Runde Richtung Deidesheim. Buckel hoch und wieder runter  
Samstags kann ich bis ca. Mitte April nicht.

Sonntag würde ich mitfahren und direkt zum Bahnhof kommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. März 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag auch jemand unterwegs?


Könnte ich einrichten. Wann magst du los?


----------



## holgerh (3. März 2017)

Ich denke 10:30 wie immer ist ok. Falls du früher möchtest ist es auch kein Problem.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. März 2017)

Wäre mir ziemlich egal, aber dann machen wir einfach ganz normal. Also um 1030 in Neustadt.


----------



## holgerh (3. März 2017)

Ok. Komme wieder direkt nach Neustadt.


----------



## annecy (3. März 2017)

Hat morgen jemand Lust mit uns nach Beerfelden zu fahren? 

Am 25./26.3. ist dort Ladies Open, inkl. Girls only Kursen. Hat von den Mädels jemand Lust einen der Kurse mit mir zu machen? Ich dachte an den Gravity 2 am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (3. März 2017)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei, Ticket besorge ich @freeride-nub


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. März 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei komme mit dem zug.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. März 2017)

Beerfelden morgen geht leider nicht.

Soll ich für morgen ein Ticket holen?


----------



## Larslampe (3. März 2017)

Dann fasse ich mal kurz für Sonntag zusammen...

1. Ich (Lars)
2. Christian
3. Joachim (vielleicht)
4. Sven 
5. Massimo 
6. Kathrin 

@Christian: Soll ich ein Ticket besorgen? 
Falls ja, sag kurz Bescheid ob ich auch eins für Joachim besorgen soll, sofern er dann mitkommt.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. März 2017)

Ja bitte Ticket für morgen und Sonntag


----------



## Larslampe (3. März 2017)

Kurze Änderung, hab eben mit meiner Frau gesprochen das ich am Sonntag um spätestens 15h zu Hause sein muss.
Werde deswegen mit dem Auto nach Neustadt kommen. 
Soll heißen ich kann keine Tickets besorgen.


----------



## freeride-nub (4. März 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag auch dabei, Ticket besorge ich @freeride-nub


Alles klar!
Viel Spaß in Beerfelden!


----------



## otterbiker (4. März 2017)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Dann fasse ich mal kurz für Sonntag zusammen...
> 
> 1. Ich (Lars)
> 2. Christian
> ...


Ich komme morgen auch noch mit, bin aber auch mit dem Auto unterwegs und dann um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am Bahnhof.


----------



## Larslampe (5. März 2017)

Guten Morgen in die Sonntagsrunde,
ich muss heute leider nach einer schlaflosen Nacht aus familiären Gründen(krankes Kind) meine Teilnahme absagen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das verstehen und habt trotzdem eine schöne Tour.
Viele Grüße Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (6. März 2017)

moin moin,

ich fahre am samstag zum megastore nach bonn. zum einen ist dort räumungsvk, zum anderen will ich mir ein neues swoop 170 anschauen. falls jmd mit will einfach kurz melden.


----------



## holgerh (8. März 2017)

Ist am Samstag wieder jemand unterwegs?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. März 2017)

Samstag kann ich sicher nicht, da muss ich einen Trump-Flüchtling abholen. Wenn dann am Sonntag.


----------



## holgerh (8. März 2017)

Da geht es bei uns nicht. Schade


----------



## Sheldor01 (9. März 2017)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## krete (9. März 2017)

Nabend, ich würde am Sonntag auch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (10. März 2017)

Sonntag ginge, allerdings lieber etwas früher und auch nicht so lange. Wäre 9 Uhr für euch OK?


----------



## krete (10. März 2017)

Da ich immer pünktlich zum Wochenende unter temporärer frühseniler Bettflucht leide, wäre das kein Problem  9 Uhr hieße dann halb 10 in NW am Bahnhof?


----------



## Sheldor01 (10. März 2017)

Ist für mich ok.


----------



## Sheldor01 (11. März 2017)

Wann geht es morgen los?


----------



## tommybgoode (11. März 2017)

Abfahrt ist dann um 9 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest bzw. 9:30 in NW. Tourstart und -ziel ist in NW.


----------



## Florian.R (11. März 2017)

Super! Ich schließe mich dann in Neustadt an. Zumindest sofern ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme 
Bis morgen,
Florian


----------



## otterbiker (11. März 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Abfahrt ist dann um 9 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest bzw. 9:30 in NW. Tourstart und -ziel ist in NW.


Bin dabei!!!


----------



## nile2 (11. März 2017)

Ich schließe mich auch in Neustadt an und hoffe auch, daß ich sooo früh ausm Bett komme ;-)


----------



## Sheldor01 (11. März 2017)

Bin dann morgen um 9 am Bahnhof Nordwest


----------



## MassimoC (11. März 2017)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (11. März 2017)

Wie schaun denn eure Touren aus, bin nach langer Abstinenz gerade im Aufbau. Nicht, dass ich euch völlig ausbremsen würde.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. März 2017)

Ich denke heute werden es so 800Hm bei entspanntem Tempo. Ich schreibe Dir mal noch in Ruhe ein PN, vielleicht klappt es ja dann demnächst. Oder Du bist sehr spontan und bist nachher in NW.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. März 2017)

Nächste Tour:

*Sonntag, 19.3.*
Abfahrt ab Speyer Nordwest: 10:00. Tourstart in Lambrecht kurz nach halb 11.
Hüttenziel ist Schwarzsohl. Davor gibt es evtl. noch eine kurze Zwischenverpflegung aus dem Rucksack, da Schwarzsohl eher gegen Ende der Tour liegt. Zielbahnhof ist Weidenthal. Zurück in Speyer sind wir denke ich 15:30 oder 16 Uhr

Streckenlänge ca. 35km/1000Hm


----------



## Sheldor01 (16. März 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## holgerh (16. März 2017)

Wir, Doris und ich, sind auch dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. März 2017)

Habe gerade gesehen (Danke an ThomasD), dass am WE einige Züge ausfallen. Die Tour am Sonntag wird sich so nicht sinnvoll machen lassen. Muss ich mir noch mal Gedanken machen und schreibe noch etwas dazu. Evtl. ändert sich die Abfahrtszeit ein wenig und/oder wir fahren mit dem Auto. Jedenfalls wird die Tour von Lambrecht nach Weidenthal so wohl nichts werden. Grob gegen 10 bis grob gegen 15 Uhr irgendwo in den Wald bleibt aber bestehen. Ich melde mich...


----------



## holgerh (17. März 2017)

Habe heute Abend mitbekommen, dass um Elmstein auch etliches an Fällarbeiten statt fand.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. März 2017)

Da es mit den Zügen morgen etwas schwierig ist und nicht mit der Wandererflut um NW zu rechnen ist, gibt es morgen dann doch wieder eine Runde um NW. Ich komme mit dem Auto um 10:30 nach NW HBf. Genaue Tour machen wir dann spontan aus. Motto ist aber: ca. 800Hm entspannt konstant.


----------



## freeride-nub (18. März 2017)

Bin auch dabei, oder versuche es zumindest. Der eine oder andre Zug soll ja fahren. Wenn es läuft wie geplant, bin ich schon um 10 in NW. Bin gespannt 

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (18. März 2017)

Ich komme auch direkt zum Bahnhof.
Bis morgen dann


----------



## Larslampe (19. März 2017)

Komme auch mit.
Bin um 10.30h am Bahnhof in NW. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## holgerh (22. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen
ist am Wochenende wieder jemand unterwegs bei dem wir uns anschließen können?


----------



## BlackbikerSP (23. März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
sind bei Euren Touren auch eMTB Fahrer willkommen? 

LG
Stephan


----------



## Sheldor01 (23. März 2017)

Morgen,

ich wäre am Wochenende auch dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ist am Wochenende wieder jemand unterwegs bei dem wir uns anschließen können?



Unter Vorbehalt am Samstag, aber ich kann es noch nicht sicher sagen.



BlackbikerSP schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> sind bei Euren Touren auch eMTB Fahrer willkommen?
> 
> LG
> Stephan



Bis vor kurzem habe ich mir dazu noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich hatte zwar meine persönliche Meinung zu E-Bikes und eMTB's, aber in unserer Gruppe wollte bis vor kurzem noch keiner mit. Das hat sich nun geändert. Wenn jemand echte, gesundheitliche Probleme hat, ist es natürlich besser auf dem E-Bike etwas zu machen, als nichts machen zu können. Andererseits fühlt es sich für mich sehr befremdlich an, wenn ein Teil der Gruppe sich aus eigener Kraft jeden Berg hoch kämpft und ein anderer Teil wählt einfach die Motorleistung entsprechend der Steigung. Der rationale Teil in mir hat mit E-Bikes - auch eMTB's - kein Problem, solange die Fahrer ihrem Können entsprechend auch bergab fahren und sich so im Wald verhalten, wie ich es auch von "normalen" MTB'lern erwarte. Der restliche Teil in mir sieht das aber anders. Ich und wir müssen uns da wohl Gedanken machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (23. März 2017)

mpin moin,

falls einer von euch an einer ks-stütze defekt oder ähnliches hat. bei den jungs unkompliziert und sehr schnell. 4 tage mit hin und zurück


----------



## freeride-nub (23. März 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> mpin moin,
> 
> falls einer von euch an einer ks-stütze defekt oder ähnliches hat. bei den jungs unkompliziert und sehr schnell. 4 tage mit hin und zurück


Ich glaub das Foto musst noch mal versuchen 

Ich haette diesen Samstag Zeit fuer eine Tour.

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2017)

BlackbikerSP schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> sind bei Euren Touren auch eMTB Fahrer willkommen?
> 
> LG
> Stephan



Hallo,

ich habe mich mal bei den anderen umgehört und die Stimmung ist eindeutig und entspricht im Wesentlichen auch meinen Gedanken. Es fühlt sich einfach komisch an, wenn man sich den Berg hoch kämpft, ist stolz und froh oben angelangt zu sein und freut sich zusammen nach einer Pause auf der Hütte auf die wohlverdiente Abfahrt...und mittendrin fährt jemand, der einfach die Motorleistung entsprechend der Steigung wählt. Da geht für einige von uns zu viel vom MOUNTAIN-Biken verloren. Außerdem wird derjenige nie gefühlt richtig dabei sein.

Von daher gilt: Bisher waren wir E-Bike-frei. Und das wird in Zukunft auch so bleiben.

Wenn allerdings jemand eine solche Gruppe anbieten möchte, oder z.B. ein, zwei Tourenvorschläge benötigt, um in Ruhe ein bisschen zu trainieren, um dann auf den Motor zu verzichten, helfe ich gerne!
Wenn jemand bei einer Einsteigertour mit möchte, und kein "normales" MTB hat, kann ich da auch gerne ein Rad von mir für die Tour ausleihen.
Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch das eMTB-Forum, in dem man vielleicht E-Biker treffen kann?

Viele Grüße, Tom


----------



## Sheldor01 (23. März 2017)

Schade aber trotzdem danke an alle das ich einpaar Touren mitfahren durfte


----------



## fritzz-Basti (23. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich melde mich nach längerer Abstinens auch nochmals zu Wort.

Würde am Samstag ne Runde drehen und hab auch ne konkrete Tourenidee wie ich sie vor einiger zeit schonmal gefahren bin:

NW->Weinbiet-> Trails richtung kaltenbrunner Tal->Hohe Loog->hambacher Schloss-> hohe loog -> Trails nach NW 
Wären ca. 38km und gute 1100hm, kann Gerne nur auf die Weinbiet Runde begrenz oder auch ggf. den Schlenker rictung hambacher Schloss rauslassen.

Kann bei Interesse auch den GPS-Track von mir hochladen.

@tom falls du als unser Guide ne andere Idee hast fahr ich da mit


----------



## fritzz-Basti (23. März 2017)

https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3894281-weinbiet_kalmit_final


----------



## tommybgoode (24. März 2017)

Ich bin morgen dabei. Dein Vorschlag @fritzz-Basti ist mir für morgen allerdings etwas zu lang. Ich würde gerne mit dem Zug fahren und der fährt nur eingeschränkt. Von daher wäre mein Vorschlag: Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 10:00. Tourstart in Lambrecht um kurz nach halb 11. Dann über Nord- oder Südseite nach NW, da kann ich mir gerne was nettes überlegen. Von NW um 15:05 zurück, so dass wir um 15:30 in Speyer sind. Den Zug zurück müsste man aber wirklich bekommen, sonst wird's doof, weil dann laut Auskunft die Züge nach Speyer erst mal Pause haben.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (24. März 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen dabei. Dein Vorschlag @fritzz-Basti ist mir für morgen allerdings etwas zu lang. Ich würde gerne mit dem Zug fahren und der fährt nur eingeschränkt. Von daher wäre mein Vorschlag: Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 10:00. Tourstart in Lambrecht um kurz nach halb 11. Dann über Nord- oder Südseite nach NW, da kann ich mir gerne was nettes überlegen. Von NW um 15:05 zurück, so dass wir um 15:30 in Speyer sind. Den Zug zurück müsste man aber wirklich bekommen, sonst wird's doof, weil dann laut Auskunft die Züge nach Speyer erst mal Pause haben.



Passt, muss die Tour morgen nicht fahren, mit stecken noch 1000hm und 30km von Gestern aufm Königstuhl in den Beinen.

Bin auch um 10 Uhr in SP-Nordwest und brauche ein ticket. Freu mich! Gerne können wir ja @holgerh mitnehmen wenn er möchte.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. März 2017)

Super, dann bis morgen. Als Info noch: Ich denke so an 900Hm in "entspannt konstantem" Tempo


----------



## holgerh (24. März 2017)

Ich muss uns für morgen leider abmelden. KAm kurzfristig noch ein Termin dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (24. März 2017)

Bin dann morgen auch dabei.
Gruss,
Sven


----------



## holgerh (25. März 2017)

Da wir heute nicht fahren können wollen wir morgen ein paar Meter fahren. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## holgerh (25. März 2017)

Noch zur Info
die B39 Speyer Neustadt ist zwischen Aumühle und Geinshein bis Ende April voll gesperrt.


----------



## MassimoC (25. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Wir fahren morgen eine ganz gemütliche Runde mit Anhänger von Gimmeldingen aus aufs Weinbiet hoch. Wenn jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen, wir starten gegen 10 in Gimmeldingen.

LG
Annette (am falschen PC...)

Edit: wird wohl eher ne runde in Bad Dürkheim werden.


----------



## nile2 (25. März 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Noch zur Info
> die B39 Speyer Neustadt ist zwischen Aumühle und Geinshein bis Ende April voll gesperrt.


danke für diese Info. hätte ich sonst nicht gewusst


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2017)

Für die nächste Zeit und generell dieses Jahr gibt es ein paar wissenswerte Infos:

Ab sofort gibt es wieder regelmäßig und langfristig terminierte Touren. Die Touren finden wöchentlich im Wechsel samstags und sonntags statt. Zusätzlich kann es auch noch weitere Touren geben, die dann eher kurzfristig im Forum ausgemacht werden.

Zusätzlich zu den normalen Touren sind für Ende April zwei Einsteigertouren geplant, bei denen jeder willkommen ist, der ein funktionstüchtiges MTB und einen Helm besitzt. Die Termine sind:
Sonntag, 23.4. und Samstag, 29.4.

Generell gibt es ein paar Neuerungen bei den Touren für dieses Jahr:

Es gibt drei Level für die Touren. Level 1 (500-700Hm) entspricht dabei ungefähr den bisherigen Ein-Hügel-Kaffee-Touren. Level 3 (ca. 1000Hm) entspricht ungefähr den bisherigen Trailtouren.
Der Tourlevel wird möglichst langfristig vorher bekannt gegeben. Allerdings kann es sein, dass bei Touren der Guide nicht immer langfristig vorher feststeht. Dann wird auch der Tourlevel nicht langfristig vorher definiert sein.
Bis dann, Tom


----------



## tommybgoode (26. März 2017)

*Nächste Tour ist am 2. April*
Level 2 - also ca. 800Hm in "entspannt konstantem" Tempo. Treffpunkt ist um kurz vor 10 am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart ist in NW HBf um 10:30. Dann geht's - unterbrochen von einer Hüttenpause - Hügel hoch und runter bis nach Lambrecht. Dort steigen wir dann wieder in den Zug und sind gegen 15 Uhr oder 15:30 in Speyer.

Limit ist bei 10 Personen. Mit dabei bis jetzt:

Ich als Guide
Peter
Doris
Holger
Liborius


----------



## Bonsaibiker (28. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hiermit melde ich mal Lars und mich (nach langer Abstinenz  ) mal für Sonntag an.
Sollten sich allerdings noch ein paar Leute finden die an einer Level 1-Tour Interesse haben, könnte ich so eine dann parallel zur Tour von Tom anbieten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Florian.R (28. März 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Nächste Tour ist am 2. April*
> Level 2 - also ca. 800Hm in "entspannt konstantem" Tempo. Treffpunkt ist um kurz vor 10 am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart ist in NW HBf um 10:30. Dann geht's - unterbrochen von einer Hüttenpause - Hügel hoch und runter bis nach Lambrecht. Dort steigen wir dann wieder in den Zug und sind gegen 15 Uhr oder 15:30 in Speyer.
> 
> Limit ist bei 10 Personen. Mit dabei bis jetzt:
> ...


Also wenn noch Platz ist, wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. März 2017)

Moin moin. Wenn der Doc am Freitag grünes Licht gibt das ich fahren darf. Bin ich am Sonntag bei der Level 1 Tour dabei Thomas. Hatte leider letztes We Bodenkontakt auf dem Radweg und muss ne Gipsschiene tragen.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. März 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Nächste Tour ist am 2. April*
> Limit ist bei 10 Personen. Mit dabei bis jetzt:
> 
> Ich als Guide
> ...





ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Moin moin. Wenn der Doc am Freitag grünes Licht gibt das ich fahren darf. Bin ich am Sonntag bei der Level 1 Tour dabei Thomas. Hatte leider letztes We Bodenkontakt auf dem Radweg und muss ne Gipsschiene tragen.


Erst mal: Gute Besserung.
Gipsschiene und Mountainbike klingt für mich jetzt erst mal nicht so kompatibel, oder wäre die dann wieder ab? Aber das (Achtung: Wahnsinnig tolles Wortspiel ;-) ) klaerst Du am besten mit Thomas.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. März 2017)

hi das wäre dann das grüne Licht wenn der Doc sagt die wird nicht mehr benötigt und alles ist heil. Gruß


----------



## freeride-nub (29. März 2017)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei!
Gruesse!


----------



## tommybgoode (29. März 2017)

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

Ich als Guide
Peter
Doris
Holger
Liborius
ThomasD
Lars
Florian
Sven
Kathrin
Parallele Level 1 - Tour

Christian?
Falls Christian dabei ist, gäbe es dann wohl die Level 1 - Tour parallel. Dann gäbe es auch noch weitere Plätze. Ansonsten ist die Tour jetzt voll


----------



## krete (29. März 2017)

Ich würde Sonntag auch mitfahren, allerdings müsste ich evtl. die Hüttenpause abkürzen oder ausfallen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (30. März 2017)

Wir würden, sofern die Level 1 Tour zustande kommt, mal versuchen mit dem Anhänger mitzufahren. Zählen wir dann als 2 oder als 3 Personen?


----------



## tommybgoode (30. März 2017)

Hmm, schwierig. Da sie ja nur ein Laufrad hat, würde ich sagen, halb. Vom Gewicht her sicher noch weniger. Wenn man dann noch mit dem Federweg multipliziert, seid ihr genau 2,71828.


----------



## annecy (30. März 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hmm, schwierig. Da sie ja nur ein Laufrad hat, würde ich sagen, halb. Vom Gewicht her sicher noch weniger. Wenn man dann noch mit dem Federweg multipliziert, seid ihr genau 2,71828.



Klingt logisch.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (31. März 2017)

moin. muss leider absagen für Sonntag. Schiene bleibt bis Dienstag. Wünsche ne schöne Tour. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (31. März 2017)

annecy schrieb:


> Wir würden, sofern die Level 1 Tour zustande kommt, mal versuchen mit dem Anhänger mitzufahren. Zählen wir dann als 2 oder als 3 Personen?


Nach Rücksprache mit Thomas bleibt es bei der Level 2 - Tour und einer Gruppe. Aber wir können gerne einen Treffpunkt auf einer Hütte ausmachen. Ich denke da momentan an die Hellerhütte. Die wäre ja auch mit dem Hänger gut erreichbar.


----------



## MassimoC (31. März 2017)

Klingt gut Tom.

Ist morgen evtl jemand unterwegs? ansonsten denk ich mal bis So. auf der Hütte.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. April 2017)

Muuhhhhahahah,

Bitte mal auf mtb-news.de lesen...

26, 27,5 und 29 is ab 2018 nicht mehr. Jetzt heist es metric wheel sizing.... )))).... noch so ein witz, den niemand braucht.

Und damit man dann die neuen räder im alten rahmen fahren kann gibt es dafür niederquerschnittsreifen....... hahahahahahaaa....


Oder haben wir heute nur den 01.04. ))


----------



## tommybgoode (1. April 2017)

Soll ich eigentlich für jemanden, der NICHT in Speyer am Bahnhof ist, ein Ticket holen?


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. April 2017)

Moin, nein Danke Tom
für Lars und mich besorg ich die.
Bis später 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommybgoode (4. April 2017)

*Nächste Tour: Meine Lieblingstrails am Weinbiet - Samstag, 8.April*
Level 2, genauer gesagt ca. 800Hm mit Päuschen auf dem Weinbiet.
Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 10 Uhr
Tourstart in NW HBf um 10:30
Zurück in Speyer sind wir voraussichtlich um 15 Uhr

Teilnehmer maximal 10. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (4. April 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Nächste Tour: Meine Lieblingstrails am Weinbiet - Samstag, 8.April*
> Level 2, genauer gesagt ca. 800Hm mit Päuschen auf dem Weinbiet.
> Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 10 Uhr
> Tourstart in NW HBf um 10:30
> ...


Leider nicht dabei  muss arbeiten.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## holgerh (4. April 2017)

Wir sind erst wieder nach Ostern dabei.


----------



## MassimoC (4. April 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. April 2017)

servus,

evtl passt es bei mir.

und nicht dass ihr denkt ich bin untätig mit schrauben .... x2 geschossen auf ebay


----------



## Florian.R (7. April 2017)

Hey!

bei mir passt es auch, ich bring sogar noch zwei Mann Verstärkung mit...

Gruß Florian


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2017)

Wie ist denn so das Tempo bei Euch?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2017)

Tja, Tempo beschreiben ist immer schwer. Morgen ist Level 2 - Tour. Da könnte man das Tempo mit "entspannt konstant" beschreiben. Die angepeilten 800Hm sollten dabei keine Tagestour sein, aber wir haben es auch nicht besonders eilig.
Hilft das als Beschreibung?


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2017)

Ja, ich weiß, was für den einen langsam ist, ist für den anderen schnell. Normalerweise sind 800hm ok, bin allerdings etwas aus der Form (erkältungsbedingt). Ich denk mal drüber nach, Treffpunkt hast Du ja geschrieben...


----------



## tommybgoode (7. April 2017)

Alles klar. Dann vielleicht bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (10. April 2017)

Heyho!, ist jemand morgen oder übermorgen unterwegs?


----------



## tommybgoode (10. April 2017)

Morgen nach dem Mittagessen könnte ich wahrscheinlich eine kleine Runde. Würde das passen?


----------



## MassimoC (10. April 2017)

Jup, passt. Wann und wo? (Neustadt?).


----------



## tommybgoode (10. April 2017)

Ja, gerne Neustadt. Ich wäre dann 13:30 im Zug in Speyer und 14:00 in NW


----------



## MassimoC (11. April 2017)

Alles klar bis später.


----------



## Larslampe (11. April 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
da Ostersonntag bei vielen wahrscheinlich nicht für eine Tour in Frage kommt, würde ich den Samstag mal als Alternative vorschlagen. 
Hätte dort jemand Lust eine Level 1bzw.2 Tour zu machen?
Grüße Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. April 2017)

Alternative: Stromberg. Florian und ich werden jedenfalls hinfahren. Zeit etc. haben wir noch nicht ausgemacht.


----------



## MrMoe (12. April 2017)

Ich hätte auch Lust nach Stromberg zu fahren!


----------



## LeanderMTB (12. April 2017)

Hallihallo und guten Abend! 
Ich meld mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung!   
Geht hier am Freitag was, Stromberg oder Neustadt oder ist es blasphemisch am Karfreitag (das ist der doch oder?!) das Haus zu verlassen und Spaß zu haben? 
Grüße 
Leander


----------



## tommybgoode (12. April 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach darf man auch am Freitag Spaß haben. Aber nach Stromberg geht's trotzdem am Samstag


----------



## MrMoe (13. April 2017)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass über Ostern Schienenersatzverkehr zwischen Landau und Neustadt angesagt ist.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich dort mein Rad mitnehmen kann, weshalb Stromberg für mich wohl leider ausfällt.
Sehr schade...


----------



## tommybgoode (13. April 2017)

Schade, aber dann können Florian und ich vielleicht ein klein wenig aufholen ;-) Falls noch jemand am Samstag mit nach Stromberg will: einfach melden.

Außerdem:
Die Tour vom Sonntag wird ausnahmsweise auf Samstag verschoben, da Ostersonntag der Wald wahrscheinlich wegen Überfüllung geschlossen ist. Außerdem können von uns da nicht viele oder keiner.
*Nächste Tour ist also:
Samstag, 15.4.*
Guide ist Lars, Level ist 1-2. Ich schätze, dass Lars noch ein klein wenig dazu schreiben wird.
Mit dabei bis jetzt:

Lars
Christian


----------



## Larslampe (13. April 2017)

Guten Abend, 
kurz noch ein paar Infos für die Samstag Tour. 
Es wird wie von Tom geschrieben eine Level 1-2 Tour sowas um 500-700hm.
Entspannt konstant hoch zu einer Hütte ( z.B. Hohe Log) und dann wieder zurück. 
Sollte das Wetter mit uns sein können wir die Tour gerne um den ein oder anderen Trail noch erweitern. 
Alles weitere dann bei der Abfahrt in Neustadt am HBf. 
Ich komme mit Christian direkt nach NW.
Startzeit wie immer 10.30h in NW am HBf.

Grüße und einen schönen Karfreitag, 
Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (16. April 2017)

jmd morgen am start ?

mein fazit zum x2 dämpfer: absolut genialer dämpfer.... alle daumen hoch


----------



## holgerh (17. April 2017)

Gibt es schon Pläne bezüglich dem Level für die Pfälzerwaldtour am Samstag?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (17. April 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (18. April 2017)

Sobald ich nähere Infos zum Samstag habe, schreibe ich dazu etwas.

Ansonsten ist aber schon mal klar:

*Sonntag, 23.4. ist Einsteigertour*
Das heißt jeder, der ein funktionstüchtiges MTB und einen Helm hat, ist willkommen. Es wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen. Wir fahren gemütlich die nächstgelegene Hütte an und fahren auf einfachen Wegen und Trails. Bei Bedarf gibt's auch ein paar Tipps zu Fahrtechnik etc. (ohne dass ich mir anmaßen würde ein Fahrtechniktrainer zu sein)

Treffpunkt ist um kurz vor 10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest. Alternativ kann man auch um 10:30 in NW am HBf sein. Zurück in Speyer sind wir um 15 Uhr oder eher etwas früher, je nachdem wie es genau läuft.

Wer ist dabei?

Viele Grüße, Tom


----------



## annecy (18. April 2017)

Wir wären mit 2.7 Personen am Sonntag dabei.

Außerdem würden wir am Donnerstag ne Runde drehen, hat da vielleicht noch jemand Zeit & Lust?


----------



## tommybgoode (18. April 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Pläne bezüglich dem Level für die Pfälzerwaldtour am Samstag?


Guide ist gefunden, es wird eine Level-2 Tour sein. Startzeit wie üblich 10 Uhr ab Speyer. Es ist nur noch nicht klar, welcher der beiden alternativen Guides die Tour machen wird. Also: Samstag für die Level-2 Tour freihalten und melden. Details folgen dann noch am Donnerstag.

Wenn ich das mal zusammenfassen darf:

Samstag - Level 2-Tour:

der noch geheime Guide oder die noch geheime Guidine
Doris
Holger
Christian
Massimo
Sonntag - Einsteigertour:

Tom als Guide
Annette
Massimo + x
Steve
Wenn das für irgendjemanden so nicht stimmt, melden. Oder noch besser: Trotzdem mitfahren


----------



## holgerh (18. April 2017)

Doris ist Samstag auch dabei.


----------



## MassimoC (18. April 2017)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei.


----------



## freeride-nub (19. April 2017)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei.
Und am Sonntag auch, bisher bringe ich zwei Einsteigerinnen mit.

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (19. April 2017)

Update:

Samstag - Level 2-Tour:

der noch geheime Guide oder die noch geheime Guidine
Doris
Holger
Christian
Massimo
Sven
Sonntag - Einsteigertour:

Tom als Guide
Annette
Massimo + x
Steve
Sven
Svens erste Einsteigerin
Svens zweite Einsteigerin



freeride-nub schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag auch, bisher bringe ich zwei Einsteigerinnen mit.


Mal sehen was sich am Wochenende noch so ergibt, ne, is klar ;-) Respekt!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. April 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Samstag - Level 2-Tour:
> 
> ...



Bin Samstag auch dabei! Ab Speyer Nord-West


----------



## nile2 (19. April 2017)

Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeanderMTB (19. April 2017)

Oha, bevor voll ist melde ich mich gerade auch noch für Samstag an! 
Und wenn dann noch was frei ist würde ich mich für Sonntag auch noch anmelden! 
Grüße 
Leander


----------



## Netze (19. April 2017)

Moin,
ich würde, wenn möglich, gerne am Sonntag mal an der Einsteigerrunde teilnehmen, so als Gastfahrer aus Worms.
Samstag täte mich ja auch jucken, aber zum ersten "Sortieren" ist glaube ich der Sonntag angebracht.
Wenn's o.k. ist, wäre ich ggn. 10:15 am Bahnhof _in Neustadt meint die Edit_, ich parke an der Festwiese.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## holgerh (19. April 2017)

Falls jemand mit dem Auto nach NW fährt, die B39 ist nicht mehr gesperrt.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. April 2017)

Update 2.0:

Samstag - Level 2-Tour:

Frank
Doris
Holger
Christian
Massimo
Sven
Sebastian
Evelin
Leander
letzter freier Platz!
Sonntag - Einsteigertour:

Tom als Guide
Annette
Massimo + x
Steve
Sven aus M.
Svens erste Einsteigerin
Svens zweite Einsteigerin
Leander
Volker
Sven aus R.
Svens Frau
Bei der Einsteigertour setze ich kein genaues Limit fest.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (20. April 2017)

Hier meldet sich der geheime Guide  ;-) für Samstag 22,4,
Ich nenne die Tour mal Burg Tour da wir eine Burg anfahren werden. Rast werden wir aber auf einer Hütte machen.
Tour Start ist Neustadt Bahnhof 10:30 Uhr wer ein Ticket ab Speyer 10:00 Uhr brauch bitte hier melden.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (20. April 2017)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> Hier meldet sich der geheime Guide  ;-) für Samstag 22,4,
> Ich nenne die Tour mal Burg Tour da wir eine Burg anfahren werden. Rast werden wir aber auf einer Hütte machen.
> Tour Start ist Neustadt Bahnhof 10:30 Uhr wer ein Ticket ab Speyer 10:00 Uhr brauch bitte hier melden.



brauche ein Ticket ab Speyer Nord-West


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (20. April 2017)

Moin Moin, würde auch beim Ticket mitmachen und ab Schifferstadt mitfahren.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (21. April 2017)

Dann melde ich mich für den Samstag auch mal an.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. April 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update 2.0:
> 
> Samstag - Level 2-Tour:
> 
> ...


----------



## Larslampe (21. April 2017)

Möchte Samstag auch noch mit


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. April 2017)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Möchte Samstag auch noch mit


Leider schon voll  :-( 
Sorry


----------



## Larslampe (21. April 2017)

Ok,dann dreh ich alleine meine Runde im Wald....


----------



## LeanderMTB (21. April 2017)

Ahh kann man da nix machen?!
Vielleicht drehst du deine runden ja zufällig um 10:30 am Hbf startend?


----------



## tommybgoode (21. April 2017)

Wenn die Gruppe zu groß wird, ist das nicht mehr gut. Für alle Beteiligten im Wald. Deshalb das Limit auf 10 TN.

Aber keine Sorge, habe Lars schon kontaktiert, um das zumindest für die Zukunft vielleicht ein bisschen besser zu regeln.


----------



## Larslampe (21. April 2017)

Alles Gut und kein Problem für mich! 
Gruppenbegrenzung ist vollkommen richtig und ok.
Fahre morgen wahrscheinlich mit der gleichen S-Bahn mach Neustadt. 
Also nicht wundern wenn ich da bin 
Also wie gesagt alles ist gut


----------



## steffenbecki (21. April 2017)

Lars und ich machen einfach ne 2te gruppe ;-).


Spass beiseite. Hängt eh mal wieder vom wetter ab. Evtl fahre ich mit meinem sohn nur nordschleife. Grillen und 6 h rennen schauen. 

Ansonsten würde ich seperat mit fahren und mich dann irgendwo ausklinken. Bzw dann zur hütte oder so kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (21. April 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Lars und ich machen einfach ne 2te gruppe ;-).
> 
> 
> Spass beiseite. Hängt eh mal wieder vom wetter ab. Evtl fahre ich mit meinem sohn nur nordschleife. Grillen und 6 h rennen schauen.
> ...



Oder wir machen Spontan ne level 3 gruppe wenn es ok ist.
Wollte ohnhin bissl länger/mehr hm fahren.

Kann man ja im Zug bequatschen.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (21. April 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Lars und ich machen einfach ne 2te gruppe ;-).
> 
> 
> Spass beiseite. Hängt eh mal wieder vom wetter ab. Evtl fahre ich mit meinem sohn nur nordschleife. Grillen und 6 h rennen schauen.
> ...



Oder wir machen Spontan ne level 3 gruppe wenn es ok ist.
Wollte ohnhin bissl länger/mehr hm fahren.

Kann man ja im Zug bequatschen.


----------



## Larslampe (21. April 2017)

Können wir alles im Zug besprechen. 
Auf jeden Fall schön das wieder so viele dabei sind


----------



## Netze (21. April 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Update 2.0:
> Sonntag - Einsteigertour:
> 
> Tom als Guide
> ...



Hallo,
könnte ich noch einen Kollegen mitbringen? Oder wird das mit mittlerweile insgesamt 12 dann doch zuviel?
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. April 2017)

Bleibt es morgen bei zwei Tickets?
Christian
Basti
Lars ?


----------



## steffenbecki (21. April 2017)

bin raus. muskelfasserriß bzw schwere zerrung.... viel spass


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. April 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> bin raus. muskelfasserriß bzw schwere zerrung.... viel spass


Gute Besserung


----------



## Larslampe (21. April 2017)

Benötige kein Ticket, danke für die Nachfrage Frank!


----------



## holgerh (22. April 2017)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. April 2017)

Netze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte ich noch einen Kollegen mitbringen? Oder wird das mit mittlerweile insgesamt 12 dann doch zuviel?
> Gruß
> Volker


 Mach ruhig


----------



## Netze (22. April 2017)

O.k., bis morgen


----------



## tommybgoode (22. April 2017)

Wer braucht denn für morgen ein Ticket und steht NICHT in Speyer am Bahnhof?


----------



## freeride-nub (22. April 2017)

Meine zwei Einsteigerinnen haben es leider nicht geschafft Räder auszuleihen, fallen also aus. Habe aber einen Einsteiger als Ersatz.

Gruß und bis morsche,
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2017)

Die Touren für's Wochenende:

*Samstag, 29.4.2017 - Level 1*
Einsteiger sind gerne willkommen. Guide ist Evelin. Sie wird noch Details zur Tour schreiben.

*Sonntag, 30.4.2017 - Level 3*
Abfahrt um 10:00 am Bahnhof Speyer Nordwest. Guide mache ich. Tourstart um 10:30 in NW. Dann verziehen wir uns ein wenig vor den Wanderern um NW am Sonntag und fahren Richtung Schwarzsohl. Dort wird Pause gemacht. Rückfahrt mit dem Zug ab Weidenthal. Zurück in Speyer sind wir denke ich um 15:30.
Wer ein Ticket braucht und nicht am Bahnhof in Speyer steht, gibt mir bitte Bescheid.


----------



## nile2 (26. April 2017)

*Samstag, 29.4.2017 - Level 1*

Einsteiger, mit Helm und funktionstüchtigem Bike, sind gerne willkommen 

Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Neustadt/Weinstraße. Ab Speyer/Hbf fährt ein Zug um 10:02 Uhr.
Wir fahren auf einfachen Wegen und Trails zur Hohen Loog (600 - 700 hm) und kehren dort ein.

Wer ist dabei?

Dann bis Samstag
Evelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (27. April 2017)

Ich melde mich mal fuer den Sonntag an.

Gruss
Sven


----------



## Funkster (27. April 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Die Touren für's Wochenende:
> 
> *Samstag, 29.4.2017 - Level 1*
> Einsteiger sind gerne willkommen. Guide ist Evelin. Sie wird noch Details zur Tour schreiben.
> ...


Klinke mich auch ein für Sonntag!

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Larslampe (27. April 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen, 
ich kann jetzt Sonntag doch ne Tour fahren.
Unser Tanz in den Mai startet ja erst am Abend .
Würde dann ne Level 2 Tour anbieten.
Wie Tom zu pflegen sagt...entspannt konstant.... Trails und Forstwege hoch und Trails natürlich wieder runter.
Ca.25km und um die 800hm.

Start auch wie immer 10h Speyer, Schifferstadt 10.14h, 10.30h NW HBf. 

Grüße Lars


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. April 2017)

Moin. Tour Level 2 bin ich dabei. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2017)

Nur ganz kurz, ich schreibe später noch mal ausführlicher:

*Da sich bisher für morgen nur einer bei mir gemeldet hat, der aber kein Einsteiger ist und auch am Sonntag kann, wird die Level 1-Tour für Samstag gecancelt.*

Sonntag gibt es dann L2 und L3 parallel. Ich kläre noch mit Lars, ob wir das hinbekommen, dass wir uns dann auf der Hütte treffen. Details folgen...


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2017)

Der Plan für Sonntag schaut so aus:

Abfahrt ist wie immer um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest oder entsprechend später bei den Folgebahnhöfen. Tourstart ist in NW um 10:30. Wir starten in zwei Gruppen. Der Anspruch wird Level 2 bzw. Level 3 entsprechen.

Beide Gruppen treffen sich dann bei der Pause auf der Totenkopfhütte.

Bis jetzt dabe sind:

Lars (L2-Guide)
Tom (L3-Guide)
Evelin
Christian
Sven
Andreas
Waldemar
Da wir ja in zwei Gruppen fahren, dürfen auch mehr als 10 Leute mit.


----------



## MassimoC (29. April 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## nile2 (29. April 2017)

bin morgen nicht dabei


----------



## Gumbi (30. April 2017)

Guten Tag,
macht ihr auch sowas wie einsteigertouren? Bin an dem Sport sehr interessiert und würde wahnsinnig gerne mal bei so einer Mitfahren.
Viele Grüße Gumbi

Edit: Erfahrung mit dem Mountainbike besitze ich, und kann damit auch gut umgehen, allerdings besitze ich keine erfahrung im harten bzw sehr steilen gelände


----------



## tommybgoode (30. April 2017)

Hi,
Es gibt in unregelmäßigen Abständen Einsteigertouren. Allerdings waren die gerade, sodass in der Richtung momentan nichts geplant ist. Aber wir finden da bestimmt eine Lösung.
Den Rest klären wir per PN.
Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2017)

*Tour am Wochenende*
führt rund um Lambrecht und wird netterweise von den Gäsböcken organisiert. Da viele von uns dort mitfahren, wird voraussichtlich keine weitere Tour am Wochenende von uns stattfinden.


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Mai 2017)

Habe jetzt auch einen Startplatz bekommen und war gestern schon mal auf der Strecke, da ich kaum noch MTB fahre und Material und (Fahr)Technik testen wollte. Material ist Okay, Fahrtechnik und Kondition sind noch nicht da wo sie sein müssten ...


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Tour am Wochenende*
> führt rund um Lambrecht und wird netterweise von den Gäsböcken organisiert. Da viele von uns dort mitfahren, wird voraussichtlich keine weitere Tour am Wochenende von uns stattfinden.


Ich war am Wochenende auch schon auf einigen Streckenabschnitten unterwegs und es gibt ein paar gute Nachrichten für die Truppe aus Speyer:

Die Kaisergartenabfahrt ist wieder frei
Die Trails der Vorjahre "annerschdrum" fahren sich meist sehr fluffig
Der Wetterbericht sieht gedeihlich aus
Das Bier aus Starnberg ist gesichert
Ach ja: Das eine große Loch im Trail in der Abfahrt vom Molleyamasan braucht unbedingt ein "Uffbasse!"-Schild. Wer da bergab ungebremst reinkachelt, fliegt ab.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2017)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Material ist Okay, Fahrtechnik und Kondition sind noch nicht da wo sie sein müssten ...



Waren ja jetzt recht lange nicht mehr zusammen fahren, aber wenn sich das nicht total geändert hat, mache ich mir da keine Sorgen um Dich 



Kelme schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende auch schon auf einigen Streckenabschnitten unterwegs und es gibt ein paar gute Nachrichten für die Truppe aus Speyer:
> 
> Die Kaisergartenabfahrt ist wieder frei
> Die Trails der Vorjahre "annerschdrum" fahren sich meist sehr fluffig
> ...



Kaisergarten haben wir zufällig auch gerade auf dem Weg zum Lumumba "getestet". Schön wie immer und der eine dicke Baum ist auch aus dem Weg. Uff anerschdrum bin ich mol gschpannd, awwer des werd schun passe.
Vor "der Treppe" war auch noch etwas weggebrochen, aber wer da fährt weiß ja was er tut. Außerdem ist da sowieso der Sani schon da ;-)
Wo Molleyamasan ist, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nach acht oder neun mal Gäsbock noch nicht... aber ich weiß wo es Dampfnudeln mit Vanillesoße gibt, das ist die Hauptsache

Vielleicht finden wir ja sogar Zeit, um kurz über einen Trail bei Lambrecht zu sprechen


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2017)

"Treppe des Todes": Nicht in der Strecke in 2017, aber der Reparaturbedarf ist offensichtlich.
Trail bei Lambrecht: Bring viel Bier mit!


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Waren ja jetzt recht lange nicht mehr zusammen fahren, aber wenn sich das nicht total geändert hat, mache ich mir da keine Sorgen um Dich



Rennrad fahren ist schon was anderes und mehr als 3-4 Mal war ich noch nicht auf dem Bike dieses Jahr, aber Kaisergarten  komme ich runter und werde nicht das ganze Feld aufhalten und danach entzerrt sich das Ganze ja ein wenig


----------



## pfalzbube (2. Mai 2017)

Uff anerschdrum bin ich mol gschpannd, awwer des werd schun passe.


Was werd en do anerschdrum gfahre?


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2017)

Keine Ahnung, aber da lasse ich mich einfach überraschen...


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Mai 2017)

moin moin,

wer ist am samstag dabei ? bzw wer bräuchte noch nen platz ? kann sein, dass ich es nicht schaffe..... hausbau und maimarkt rufen )))..

und kondition im keller , bzw bein noch nicht 100 %. glaub nicht dass es schon über die zeit hält, bzw das so clever wäre. aber der versuch würde es zeigen.


wer nen platz möchte schreibt mir einfach. machen wir das kurzfristug am freitag. bis dahin weis ich auch ob ich kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (3. Mai 2017)

Moin,
wann fahren wir ab Speyer Nord-West los?

SP-NW 6:37-7:36 Lambrecht
SP-NW 7:19-8:09 Lambrecht
Zurück fahre ich wahrscheinlich etwas später mit dem Auto vom Kumpel oder dann Bahn, nachdem es reichlich  gab.

Können Gerne zusammen die Langstrecke bezwingen, bringe noch meinen Cousin und evtl. einen Kumpel mit wenn er sich bis Samstag von seiner OP erholt hat.

Bis Samstag


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2017)

Für die Zuganreise gibt es .
Da brauchen wir eindeutig mehr von.


----------



## annecy (4. Mai 2017)

Ich muß mich leider auch geschlagen geben, schon wieder krank... Ich hätte also auch einen Startplatz abzugeben.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Mai 2017)

moin moin,

wer nen platz haben will meldet sich pn. ansonsten fahr ich einfach mit. je nachdem steig ich vorher aus, da ich abends noch woanders gebunden bin .


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Mai 2017)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> SP-NW 7:19-8:09 Lambrecht
> Können Gerne zusammen die Langstrecke bezwingen



Werde den Zug um 7:19 nehmen. Das sollte eigentlich gut reichen, wenn man dort nicht trödelt.
Bis zur Spaltung fahre ich die Langstrecke, danach wohl nicht mehr ;-)



annecy schrieb:


> Ich muß mich leider auch geschlagen geben, schon wieder krank... Ich hätte also auch einen Startplatz abzugeben.





steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wer nen platz haben will meldet sich pn. ansonsten fahr ich einfach mit. je nachdem steig ich vorher aus, da ich abends noch woanders gebunden bin .



Euch beiden dann gute Besserung!


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Mai 2017)

wünsche allen viel spass am samstag und gutes wetter. hab mich entschlossen den platz her zu geben dieses jahr.
ich hab nicht richtig lust und von daher gebe ich den platz gern her damit jmd anderes in den genuss kommt.

grüsse und man sieht sich irgendwann mal wieder hoffe ich.



p.s. es kommt 1. anders und 2. als man denkt.

so platz immer noch do. alla wer änna will meld sich hald... sunschd muss isch hald doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (5. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Werde den Zug um 7:19 nehmen. Das sollte eigentlich gut reichen, wenn man dort nicht trödelt.
> Bis zur Spaltung fahre ich die Langstrecke, danach wohl nicht mehr ;-)



Ok, dann bis morgen früh.


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2017)

Ist immer lustig. Am Anfang 200 Leute, die sich beschweren, weil sie keinen Platz bekommen und jetzt sind Plätze im Angebot und man wird sie nicht los. Ok, so spontan ist halt schon schwierig.


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Mai 2017)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist immer lustig. Am Anfang 200 Leute, die sich beschweren, weil sie keinen Platz bekommen und jetzt sind Plätze im Angebot und man wird sie nicht los. Ok, so spontan ist halt schon schwierig.


.

   na ich fahr schon mit..... macht ja immer spass die veranstaltung..... .

bis später


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2017)

Schön, dass wir uns an der Spaltung getroffen haben. Nächstes Jahr lege ich einen Teil der Strecke mal wieder mehr in Richtung Speyer.


----------



## holgerh (9. Mai 2017)

Falls für Sonntag eine Level 1/2 Tour geplant wird, sind Doris und ich dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. Mai 2017)

Moin, bin bis Level 2 auch dabei. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2017)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ach ja: Das eine große Loch im Trail in der Abfahrt vom Molleyamasan braucht unbedingt ein "Uffbasse!"-Schild. Wer da bergab ungebremst reinkachelt, fliegt ab.



Jetzt weiß ich auch wo das ist. Ja, das Loch hätte schief gehen können 



Kelme schrieb:


> Trail bei Lambrecht: Bring viel Bier mit!


Das müssen wir dann ein andermal nachholen. Wie wäre es mit einer Tour, die in Weidenthal endet und ich bringe mein Lieblingsbier vom Domhof in Speyer mit 


annecy schrieb:


> Ich muß mich leider auch geschlagen geben, schon wieder krank... Ich hätte also auch einen Startplatz abzugeben.


Habe erst im Zug kapiert, dass ihr beide krank wart. Hoffe euch geht es besser. Aber macht euch nichts draus. Gäsbock war eh doof... zu viel Sonne, zu wenig Regen und Dampfnudeln mit Vanillesoße hab' ich auch noch nie gemocht. Hmm, sorry, spätestens bei den Dampfnudeln glaubt mir das keiner mehr  War ein sehr feiner Tag. Aber nächstes mal seid ihr auch wieder dabei!



Kelme schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir uns an der Spaltung getroffen haben. Nächstes Jahr lege ich einen Teil der Strecke mal wieder mehr in Richtung Speyer.


Ja, hat mich auch gefreut. Ich hoffe Dein Streckenposten hat Dir noch ausgerichtet, dass wir an der Spaltung nicht gemogelt haben


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2017)

Nächste Tour:
*Sonntag, 14.5.2017 - Level 2*
Guide ist Christian. Die Tour geht über den Stabenberg zum Eckkopf.

Dabei sind dann bis jetzt wohl:

Christian
Doris
Holger
Peter


----------



## MassimoC (12. Mai 2017)

Würde morgen evtl. eine runde fahren,  jemand dabei?


----------



## Walde_Schneider (13. Mai 2017)

Wäre heute Mittag dabei und oder morgen früh 

Wo ist der Start morgen?
Level 2 morgen?!

Treffen 10:40 in NW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo Waldi,

wie immer am Bahnhof Neustadt um 10 Uhr 30.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. Mai 2017)

Hi. Ist eventuell noch eine alternative Tour Level 2 geplant für Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2017)

war super heute...

black is beautifull...


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2017)

Nächste Tour ist am

*Samstag, 20.5. - Level 2-3*
Wir fahren also möglichst auf Trails hoch und runter. Höhenmeter ca. 1000. Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest wie üblich um 10 Uhr.
Tourstart ist um 10:45 in Edenkoben. Und dann schlängeln wir uns Richtung Neustadt hoch. Entweder in Lambrecht oder in NW steigen wir dann wieder in den Zug. Zurück in Speyer sind wir 15 Uhr oder 15:30.

Wer ist dabei?

Edit: Ich habe den Level auf 2-3 geändert. Heißt: diejenigen, die schon mehrfach erfolgreich L2 mitgefahren sind, sind herzlich willkommen, könnten aber Muskelkater haben am nächsten Tag.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2017)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Hi. Ist eventuell noch eine alternative Tour Level 2 geplant für Samstag oder Sonntag?


Fahr am Samstag einfach mit. Vielleicht hetze ich Dich ein bisschen, aber das schaffst Du schon 



steffenbecki schrieb:


> war super heute...
> black is beautifull...


Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad, oder ist das gar nicht neu? Hab den Überblick verloren ;-) Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich ja selbst eigentlich nichts mehr sagen darf...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (17. Mai 2017)

ok bin dabei. Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Fahr am Samstag einfach mit. Vielleicht hetze ich Dich ein bisschen, aber das schaffst Du schon
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad, oder ist das gar nicht neu? Hab den Überblick verloren ;-) Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich ja selbst eigentlich nichts mehr sagen darf...



nö das hab ich schon etwas.... komm nur nicht dazu es mal richtig zu fahren. paar testfahrten gemacht. das wars bis jetzt. auf der tour gestern treppenweg runter.... jo macht schon richtig fun... nächstes ding wird sein den x2 in dieses rad zu bauen.... ....


----------



## krete (17. Mai 2017)

Ich würde am Samstag auch mitkommen. Wie ich nach Edenkoben komme, überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## holgerh (17. Mai 2017)

Wir fahren direkt nach NW und fahren dann ab NW mit nach Edenkoben.
Ist ja eventuell auch für dich eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (17. Mai 2017)

Würde am Samstag auch dabei sein.


----------



## Larslampe (17. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mich Samstag auch der Runde anschließen


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Mai 2017)

Dann mach ich mal eine Liste:

Tom (Guide)
Christian
Doris
Holger
Kathrin
Massimo
Lars
Noch drei Plätze frei...


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal eine Liste:
> 
> Tom (Guide)
> Christian
> ...



unter vorbehalt da ich da aus dem nachdienst komme. sollten nocj jmd anders mit fahren drehe ich alleine ne runde. dann eher montag denke ich.


----------



## freeride-nub (18. Mai 2017)

Ich melde mich auch vorbehaltlich an... Erkaeltet, aber auf dem Weg der Besserung.
Gruss,
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Mai 2017)

Tom (Guide)
Christian
Doris
Holger
Kathrin
Massimo
Lars
Sven wahrscheinlich
Jean Marie
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe: Steffen, falls noch ein Platz frei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strike4711 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich werde in Edenkoben zu euch stoßen.
Treffen am Bhf?

Grüße
J-L


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2017)

Genau. Bis morgen dann.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Tom (Guide)
> Christian
> Doris
> Holger
> ...


ja exakt.... und falls ich nicht zu müde aus dem dienst nach hause komme.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (19. Mai 2017)

wäre beim Zugticket dabei .


----------



## ChristianKlaer (19. Mai 2017)

wäre beim Zugticket dabei .


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2017)

Noch jemand ein Ticket, der nicht in Speyer am Bahnhof steht?


----------



## krete (19. Mai 2017)

Einmal ab Schifferstadt, bittedanke


----------



## Larslampe (19. Mai 2017)

Brauche auch ein Ticket bitte ab Schifferstadt. 
Danke!!!


----------



## holgerh (19. Mai 2017)

Sollen wir uns ein eigenes ab NW holen oder kannst du uns, Doris und mir, eins mitnehmen?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2017)

Da ihr nur einfach von NW nach Edenkoben fahrt, ist ein Einzelticket günstiger für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (19. Mai 2017)

Ok.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Mai 2017)

jmd lust am donnerstag auf ne vatertagstour ?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Mai 2017)

Lust natürlich immer, aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Mai 2017)

buuuuuhhhh ))))))

sonst jmd ? nicht zu früh da ich mal wieder aus dem nachtdienst komme


----------



## fritzz-Basti (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gibts schon Pläne für Sonntag? Ich würde eine Runde drehen. Tendenz Level 3, also 1000hm Plus.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2017)

Kam nur noch nicht zum Schreiben. Aber Sonntag wird eine entsprechende Tour sein. Nächste Tour:
*Sonntag, 28.5. - Level 3*
Guide ist Florian. Er wird euch Richtung Stabenberg/Eckkopf führen. Start der Tour ist um 10:30 in NW am HBf. Da Florian von NW oder KL kommt, muss die Anfahrt selbst organisiert werden. Ich werde nicht dabei sein, kann also auch keine Tickets organisieren.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (23. Mai 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Kam nur noch nicht zum Schreiben. Aber Sonntag wird eine entsprechende Tour sein. Nächste Tour:
> *Sonntag, 28.5. - Level 3*
> Guide ist Florian. Er wird euch Richtung Stabenberg/Eckkopf führen. Start der Tour ist um 10:30 in NW am HBf. Da Florian von NW oder KL kommt, muss die Anfahrt selbst organisiert werden. Ich werde nicht dabei sein, kann also auch keine Tickets organisieren.
> Wer ist dabei?



Das klingt super, in der Ecke war ich noch nie. Frei mich!
Bin dabei, kenne ich Florian?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Mai 2017)

Stromberg, blaues Rad.


----------



## freeride-nub (23. Mai 2017)

Jemand am Freitag unterwegs?

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (24. Mai 2017)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf Beerfelden oder eine gemütliche Anhängertour?


----------



## MassimoC (24. Mai 2017)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Jemand am Freitag unterwegs?
> 
> Gruss,
> Sven


Muss leider am Freitag arbeiten.

Samstag würde gehen.  

Sonntag darf (muss) ich den tag mit meiner Familie verbringen.


----------



## Walde_Schneider (25. Mai 2017)

Bin Sonntag dabei!
Komme direkt nach NW Bahnhof.
Danke Tom & Florian!


----------



## Florian.R (26. Mai 2017)

Top! Dann treffen wir uns am Sonntag um halb elf am Bahnhof.
Es wäre super wenn ihr zumindest ein bis zwei Riegel einpackt, bis zur Hüttenpause dauert es ein bisschen 
Ich bin zeitlich nicht begrenzt, wenn ihr wollt und und Zeit habt können wir also gern etwas länger fahren als üblich. Die Route ist aber auch so geplant, dass wir spontan verkürzen können wenn es zu spät oder zu viel wird.

Weitere Meldungen werden natürlich gern noch angenommen 

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## freeride-nub (27. Mai 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei!
Gruß und bis moin!
Sven


----------



## fritzz-Basti (27. Mai 2017)

Bin für morgen raus, mir wird das zu heiß, im wahrsten Sinne. 
Allzu fit bin ich auch noch nicht nach einem Sturz am Lac Blanc letzte Woche.
Bis zum nächsten Mal, viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian.R (27. Mai 2017)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus, mir wird das zu heiß, im wahrsten Sinne.
> Allzu fit bin ich auch noch nicht nach einem Sturz am Lac Blanc letzte Woche.
> Bis zum nächsten Mal, viel Spaß euch.


Schade, gute Besserung!
Bis dann,  Florian


----------



## Funkster (28. Mai 2017)

Bin auch am Start heute.

Grüße Andreas!

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## Walde_Schneider (28. Mai 2017)

Moin, bin unterwegs; mein Auto hat jedoch 10 min Verspätung. Bis gleich


----------



## Walde_Schneider (28. Mai 2017)

War geil! Trotz Hitze eine coole Tour! sind gesund wieder zurück. 
Sonnige Grüße vom See


----------



## holgerh (29. Mai 2017)

Möchte Doris und mich schon mal für die Level 2 Tour am Sa anmelden.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Mai 2017)

moin. ich wäre auch dabei. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Mai 2017)

Dann kommt auch noch die offizielle Ankündigung: Nächste Tour ist am
*Samstag, 3.6.2017 - Level 2*
Rund ums Weinbiet, 800Hm, Abfahrt am Bahnhof Nordwest in Speyer um 10 Uhr. NW HBf ist Start und Ziel. (10:30 - 14:00?)
Wer ein Ticket möchte und nicht in Speyer am Bahnhof steht, meldet sich bitte.

Dabei bis jetzt:

Tom, also ich (Ticket)
Doris
Holger
Christian (Ticket)
Lars (Ticket)


----------



## Larslampe (31. Mai 2017)

Moin,
ich bin am Samstag auch mit dabei. 
Bräuchte dann auch ein Ticket, bitte danke. 
GrüßeLars


----------



## ChristianKlaer (31. Mai 2017)

moin ich bräuchte auch ein Ticket.


----------



## Florian.R (1. Juni 2017)

Hey, ich wäre auch dabei am samstag.

Vieke grüße, 
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (1. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2017)

Update:



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dabei bis jetzt:
> 
> Tom, also ich (doch kein Ticket)
> Doris
> ...



3...2...1...voll

Noch was anderes: Ich muss nach der Tour direkt wieder Richtung Edenkoben in den Pfälzerwald. Deshalb wäre es praktischer für mich mit dem Auto zu fahren. Könnten entweder Christian oder Lars die Tickets für die Schifferstadt-Einsteiger holen?

Außerdem könnt ihr euch schon mal den 10. Juni vormerken, also Samstag in einer Woche. Da wird endlich mal wieder unsere traditionelle  "From Dusk Till Dawn"-Tour sein. Grober Plan bisher: Mit dem Zug nach KL, Abendessen im Bremerhof. Dann Richtung Humbergturm den Sonnenuntergang genießen. Anschließend geht's Richtung Osten durch den PW. Irgendwo gibt's noch eine größere Pause (muss noch überlegen wo und wie). Wahrscheinlich auf der Kalmit sehen wir dann der aufgehenden Sonne entgegen. Nach ca. 60-70km und ganz grob 1600-1700Hm werden wir dann in NW morgens eintrudeln und noch etwas frühstücken. Und dann geht's Heim umfallen...

Bittedankeundtschüss


----------



## Larslampe (1. Juni 2017)

Hey Tom,
kann die Tickets für die Schifferstädter organisieren. 

Grüße Lars


----------



## Kelme (1. Juni 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ... Wahrscheinlich auf der Kalmit sehen wir dann der aufgehenden Sonne entgegen. ...
> 
> Bittedankeundtschüss


Da werden dann aber Bäume die Sicht auf die aufgehende Sonne verhindern. Wir haben das schon getestet. Da braucht es einen Aussichtspunkt mit freier Sicht nach Ost-Nordost.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2017)

OK Danke, dann fahren wir entweder Richtung Stabenbergturm oder von der Kalmit ein paar Meter Richtung NW, z.B. Sühnekreuz oder so.


----------



## MassimoC (3. Juni 2017)

Montag wären wir in Beerfelden wenn das wetter passt (oder Stromberg als alternative).


----------



## cougar1982 (4. Juni 2017)

Fahrt ihr mit Kind nach Beerfelden/Stromberg? Und wann wollt ihr hin?


----------



## MassimoC (4. Juni 2017)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mit Kind nach Beerfelden/Stromberg? Und wann wollt ihr hin?



Jup die kleine wär mit dabei. Ich denke Morgens gegen 9 würden wir los.

Für morgen schauts auch Trocken aus für Beerfelden.


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Juni 2017)

moin moin,

wer fährt denn normal am we ? bin raus für die nachttour .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2017)

Samstag auf Sonntag ist ja Spezialtour. Ich würde sagen wir fahren um 18 Uhr los. Dann sind wir 19 Uhr in KL und haben da noch gemütlich Zeit. Passt das?

Dabei sind:

Tom
Sven
Massimo
Florian
Stimmt so, oder?

Wer braucht Lampen?

Nehmt euch etwas Warmes für die Pausen mit. Da wird es recht kühl werden.


----------



## freeride-nub (9. Juni 2017)

Stimmt. Brauch Lampe.
Gruß, Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2017)

Ich steige selbst in Frankenstein zu, da ich noch etwas zu Trinken und Essen für uns deponiere. Ihr braucht also keine Unmengen mitnehmen.

Florian, kommst Du dann zum Bahnhof um 19 Uhr oder direkt zum Bremerhof?


----------



## Slitter (10. Juni 2017)

Hi Tom,
ich hatte mich im Frühjahr einmalig bei euch an einer Tour angeschlossen. War sehr schön.

Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei bei eurer Spezialtour?
Ich würde in NW zusteigen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Juni 2017)

viel spass heute nacht .

fährt jmd am nachmittag oder morgen ?


----------



## MassimoC (10. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin dann mit Annette am bremerhof. Ca 19:30 im Biergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (10. Juni 2017)

Ja, so ungefähr. Eher etwas früher. Zug ist um 19:00 in KL.


----------



## Slitter (11. Juni 2017)

Moin, moin,
ja ich bin gut zu Hause angekommen.
Mein Fahr-(Lauf-)Stil war zu Ehren von Karl Drais.
Mehr ging nimmer.
Nochmal Danke für das Engagement des Guides.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

Ich hoffe eure Tour war schön und finde es sehr schade dass ich nicht mit konnte!

*Donnerstag (Fronleichnam) Beerfelden, alternativ Stromberg.*
Wer hätte lust sich anzuschließen? Hab einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2017)

war wieder absolut geiles rennen in leogang ))... saugut..  und wer hat gewonnen ?;-).


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Juni 2017)

Nächste Tour:
*Samstag, 17. Juni - Level 1-2*
Abfahrt in Speyer wie immer um 10 Uhr. Dann fahren wir ganz ohne Stress ca. 700Hm auf eine Hütte. Für Hüttenwünsche bin ich noch offen. Zurück in Speyer sind wir wahrscheinlich nicht später als 15 Uhr.

Dabei sind:

Tom - also ich - als Guide
Annette
Limit wie üblich 10 Personen.


----------



## holgerh (15. Juni 2017)

Schade. Wir können diesen Samstag nicht.


----------



## nile2 (15. Juni 2017)

Ich kann leider am Samstag auch nicht. Würde denn auch jemand am Sonntag mitfahren?


----------



## steffenbecki (15. Juni 2017)

wer hat denn morgen frei und würde mal in den abend rein fahren wollen ?


----------



## holgerh (15. Juni 2017)

nile2 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider am Samstag auch nicht. Würde denn auch jemand am Sonntag mitfahren?



Doris und ich sind mit dabei.


----------



## freeride-nub (15. Juni 2017)

Bin Samstag dabei.
Gruß, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (15. Juni 2017)

Bei mir würde auch nur Sonntags gehen. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## ChristianKlaer (15. Juni 2017)

bin auch sonntags dabei !! Samstag muss ich noch verhandeln


----------



## MassimoC (15. Juni 2017)

Sonntag wäre ich evtl auch dabei.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (15. Juni 2017)

Hi ich bin am Samstag auch dabei


----------



## fritzz-Basti (16. Juni 2017)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei!
Zeit ist flexibel.

Morgen muss ich bissl was arbeiten und erledigen, ziehe nächste Woche um.


----------



## nile2 (16. Juni 2017)

Na, dann mache ich mal ne Liste, damit wir den Überblick nicht verlieren:
Tour am Sonntag, 18.6.2017, Treffpunkt HBF NW um 10:30 Uhr, 
mit dabei
1 ich
2 Doris
3 Holger
4 Lars
5 Christian
6 Massimo
7 Basti


----------



## Larslampe (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin leider für morgen raus.
Liege flach mit Magen Darm. 
Viel Spaß und schönes Wetter, 
Lars


----------



## MassimoC (17. Juni 2017)

Bin für morgen auch raus.  Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## nile2 (18. Juni 2017)

nile2 schrieb:


> Na, dann mache ich mal ne Liste, damit wir den Überblick nicht verlieren:
> Tour am Sonntag, 18.6.2017, Treffpunkt HBF NW um 10:30 Uhr,
> mit dabei
> 1 ich
> ...



Gute Besserung an Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. Juni 2017)

nile2 schrieb:


> Na, dann mache ich mal ne Liste, damit wir den Überblick nicht verlieren:
> Tour am Sonntag, 18.6.2017, Treffpunkt HBF NW um 10:30 Uhr,
> mit dabei
> 1 ich
> ...



Muss leider absagen, bin jetzt erst aus meiner neuen Wohnung raus. Muss auch morgen weiter renovieren/putzen/ferig machen für den Einzug!
Bin ab Juli nach dem Einzug wieder am Start


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. Juni 2017)

http://sites.arte.tv/re/de/video/re-wanderer-gegen-mountainbiker


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo allerseits.

Während der Sommerferien sind ja immer einige unterwegs, weshalb wir die nächsten Wochen den Samstag-Sonntag-Rhythmus aussetzen werden. In den nächsten Wochen wird also ganz flexibel nach Absprache gefahren.

Dieses Wochenende möchte ich am Sonntag fahren.

Nächste Tour also: 
*Sonntag, 2. Juli - Level 2*
Tourstart wie immer um 10 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart ist in Neustadt am HBf, Tourende in Lambrecht.
Am Sonntag möchte ich auch etwas Zeit einplanen, um Spitzkehren zu üben 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## nile2 (30. Juni 2017)

ich


----------



## MirkoX (30. Juni 2017)

Hi!
Ich bin nach vielen Jahren Rennrad nun auch mit dem MTB am Start. Wenn Ihr mal wieder Level 1 fährt, klinke ich mich ein.
Gruss aus Hockenheim (Exil-Pälzer)
Mirko


----------



## holgerh (1. Juli 2017)

Doris und ich sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (1. Juli 2017)

Ich gedenke mit dem Zug anzureisen und hätte gerne - wenn möglich - ein Ticket


----------



## holgerh (1. Juli 2017)

Kommen direkt nach NW. Werden am Schwimmbad parken.


----------



## Netze (1. Juli 2017)

Hi,
ich würde mich auch anschliessen.....Spitzkehren üben ist nie verkehrt.
Ich parke am Festplatz.


----------



## MassimoC (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo,  wer Lust und Laune hat, wir sind morgen unterwegs.

Selbe zeit wie immer.

Ob lambrecht oder neustadt weiß ich noch nicht.

Tempo wird gemütlich  da die kleine im hänger dabei ist. (Evtl muss die eine oder andere pause noch eingeplant werden)

-massimo
-annette
-sven

Grüsse


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Juli 2017)

jmd sonntag am start ?


----------



## pfalzbube (13. Juli 2017)

Da ich grad kein Rennrad hab überleg ich Sonntag früh (10) ne Runde im Wald zu fahren ...


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Juli 2017)

hu mal schauen ob ich schon fit bin. feiern am samstag


----------



## LeanderMTB (19. Juli 2017)

Hallihallo, 

Geht hier am Samstag was? Umso lockerer umso besser, da ich direkt aus dem Nachtdienst komme...

Grüße 
Leander


----------



## pfalzbube (19. Juli 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hu mal schauen ob ich schon fit bin. feiern am samstag


Hab nichtsmehr gehört, bin dann alleine gefahren. Neustadt über Russenpfad aufs Weinbiet (Weinbiethaus zu , schön zu fahren), runter zur Wolfsburg, Nonnental, über Naturfreundehaus und Kaisergarten zur Hellerhütte, Totenkopf, Hüttenhohl, ums Felsenmeer zur Kalmit, Hahnenschritt, Hohe Loog nd dann Armbanduhr runter nach NW. Sehr schön, ein oder andere Stufe konnte ich schon mal besser fahren aber war erst die 4. MTB Tour dieses Jahr


----------



## Bonsaibiker (21. Juli 2017)

zur Info 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juli 2017)

Am Samstag möchte ich eine Runde drehen. Wer ist dabei? Level 2 oder 3. Wer zuerst antwortet, darf den Level bestimmen.


----------



## MrMoe (27. Juli 2017)

Ich wäre dabei. 3 oder 2,5?


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Juli 2017)

Hat von euch zufällig noch jemand ein 26er Hinterrad rumliegen das er günstig abgeben würde?


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2017)

Leider nur mit einem ganzen Fahrrad dran.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2017)

Morgen dann 10 Uhr NW? Wir würden dann noch Holger etc. auf dem Weinbiet treffen.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2017)

Sehe gerade: Weinbiet hat zu. Dann werden wir dort wohl keine Pause machen, sondern wo anders...


----------



## MassimoC (28. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2017)

Ich werde übrigens mit dem Auto fahren, da der Zug ja nicht in Schifferstadt hält. Falls also noch jemand aus Speyer mit möchte ... einfach melden.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Juli 2017)

würde mich mal wieder anschliesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (28. Juli 2017)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis bezüglich der Baustelle am Kreisel beim ADAC. Momentan ist die Zufahrt beim ATU / ADAC gesperrt. Zufahrt Richtung HBF am besten am Globus Richtung Telekom Gebäude über den Bahnübergang Richtung Zentrum.

Gruß Holger


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> würde mich mal wieder anschliesen.


Willst Du dann zu mir kommen?


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Juli 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Willst Du dann zu mir kommen?



wie weit wollt ihr denn fahren ? war die letzte woche 1 x auf dem weinbiet und das wars in den letzten wochen mit mtb .


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Juli 2017)

1000Hm ca. Würde ich sagen. Falls du mitfahren möchtest, kommst du einfach kurz vor halb zehn zu mir.


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juli 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> 1000Hm ca. Würde ich sagen. Falls du mitfahren möchtest, kommst du einfach kurz vor halb zehn zu mir.



gumo...

klingt ja machbar. ich fahre alleine, will danach noch direkt weiter. wo ist treffpunkt ? gut zum parken ist der friedhof beim adac gegenüber


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juli 2017)

Wir treffen uns doch mit den anderen direkt um 10:00 Uhr am Festplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juli 2017)

Unsinn, 10:30 Uhr meine ich


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juli 2017)

ah ok.... gut dann komm.ich dahin..


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Juli 2017)

wer hat denn mal bock auf sasbachwalden ?


----------



## holgerh (3. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen

für Sonntag haben wir eine geümtliche Tour geplant.

Start: 10:30 HBF Neustadt
Ziel: HBF - Richtung Nolleparkplatz - Hohe Loog - Hahneschritt - Richtung Clausthalhütte - zurück Richtung NW HBF

Pause: Hohe Loog oder Klausentalhütte

Aktuell dabei:

Doris
Emily (?)
Anette
Massimo
und ich.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mit zufahren, kann er sich gerne anschließen


----------



## pfalzbube (3. August 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> für Sonntag haben wir eine geümtliche Tour geplant.
> 
> ...




Klausental?


----------



## holgerh (3. August 2017)

ja.


----------



## MassimoC (4. August 2017)

Würde auch morgen eine Trailrunde fahren. Weniger gemütlich und ca 1000 hm. Und eher früher starten(9:00/9:30)wenn wer Lust hat.

Grüsse


----------



## MirkoX (4. August 2017)

Hallo. Ich würd mich am Sonntag gerne anschliessen. Wäre dann auch um 10:30 Uhr am Hbf in NW.
Gruss Mirko


----------



## steffenbecki (4. August 2017)

mal schauen ob ich es schaffe ... kaum verkauft man ein rad geht am anderen die sattelstütze kaputt..... saugut ))....

scheis reverb ))


----------



## holgerh (4. August 2017)

*MirkoX*
Neu
Hallo. Ich würd mich am Sonntag gerne anschliessen. Wäre dann auch um 10:30 Uhr am Hbf in NW.
Gruss Mirko

Gerne kein Problem.
Bis Sonntag.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (5. August 2017)

Hi Massimo,

Ich würde mich dir anschließen. Wann möchtest du starten.

Gruß


----------



## annecy (5. August 2017)

Massi ist schon unterwegs, war zur üblichen Zeit in Neustadt.


----------



## freeride-nub (5. August 2017)

Hi, wäre am Sonntag auch dabei!
Gruß und bis dann!
Sven


----------



## MassimoC (5. August 2017)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Hi, wäre am Sonntag auch dabei!
> Gruß und bis dann!
> Sven


Perfetto!  Ps hab auch mal den benni gefragt damit er mal sein mtb bewegt


----------



## MassimoC (5. August 2017)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Hi Massimo,
> 
> Ich würde mich dir anschließen. Wann möchtest du starten.
> 
> Gruß



Sorry Mo. war da schon unterwegs.....


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2017)

Tom, du Fitfucker! Sieger im 2-er Männer. Respekt!


----------



## freeride-nub (6. August 2017)

Glückwunsch Tom!


----------



## krete (6. August 2017)

Ich dachte, diese Nachtveranstaltung wäre kein Rennen ;-)
Sehr schön


----------



## MirkoX (6. August 2017)

Hi! War ne schöne Tour heute! Hat Spaß gemacht. 
Grüße Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (6. August 2017)

Danke schön, für uns war es auch eine schöne Tour
Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## fritzz-Basti (7. August 2017)

hmm, dann warn wir gestern alle einzeln unterwegs, war ab 14 Uhr auf Weinbiet und HohleLoog,Kalmit unterwegs das neue Rad mal durch den Wald prügeln, konnte morgens leider nicht mit Euch fahren.

Fahre nächsten Samstag wieder ne Tour 100hm+ und 30-40km. Wer sich anschließen möchte ist willkommen oder ich schließe mich auch gern anderen an, mag nur ein paar Hm machen


----------



## tommybgoode (8. August 2017)

Ist ja trotz Ferien relativ gut was los hier. Sehr schön!
Für ein paar von uns geht's ja jetzt noch nach Saalbach und danach läuft hier alles auch wieder etwas normaler und regelmäßiger.



Kelme schrieb:


> Tom, du Fitfucker! Sieger im 2-er Männer. Respekt!


Danke Kelme und den anderen. Aber ich weiß meine Rolle neben Florian da schon einzuschätzen 

@Kelme : Ich hatte auch ein Gespräch mit einem von den Pfalzbikern wegen Lambrecht, der wohl auch mit Dir schon mal gesprochen hatte. Der möchte sich noch mal bei mir melden. Aber zusammen geht da was !!!


----------



## steffenbecki (9. August 2017)

moin moin,

jmd am we am start ?

viel spass in österreich


----------



## MassimoC (9. August 2017)

Hallo,  ich würde am Samstag auch eine runde drehen.

Ca. 1000 hm + ab neustadt , müsste nur zusehen dass ich gegen 2 in lambrecht bin. 

Basti, steffen, dabei?

Grüsse massimo


----------



## steffenbecki (9. August 2017)

aber nicht mit dem ht ))
)))

porno die bremse ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoX (9. August 2017)

Hi! Ich würde am Sonntag auch wieder fahren. So knapp 1000hm.
Grüsse


----------



## fritzz-Basti (10. August 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich würde am Samstag auch eine runde drehen.
> 
> Ca. 1000 hm + ab neustadt , müsste nur zusehen dass ich gegen 2 in lambrecht bin.
> 
> ...



bin dabei  wann starten wir? am WE halten die Züge nicht in schifferstadt, bekomme nur verbindungen über LU-Rheingönnheim.

start 10, 10:30 oder 11 Uhr in NW?


----------



## MassimoC (10. August 2017)

Also Samstag dann Trailtour 

Start 10:00 in nw. 

Ich plane mal keine feste pause ein also ggf was zu essen mitbringen.

1.ich
2.Basti

Grüsse


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. August 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Also Samstag dann Trailtour
> 
> Start 10:00 in nw.
> 
> ...



Ok, bis morgen


----------



## MrMoe (11. August 2017)

Bei der Trailtour bin ich auch dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (12. August 2017)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Bei der Trailtour bin ich auch dabei. Bis morgen!



Sauen wir uns dann heute schön ein? In Speyer hats die ganze nacht geregnet


----------



## MassimoC (12. August 2017)

Perfektes bike Wetter . Bis gleich.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (12. August 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Perfektes bike Wetter . Bis gleich.


Bis gleich.
Wo parkt man am nähesten Kostenfrei am bahnhof


----------



## holgerh (12. August 2017)

Auf det Festwiese.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (12. August 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Auf det Festwiese.


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (15. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre dieses Jahr das 1. mal beim KKC mit.
Hab mir auch schon ein altes Klapprad (Marke Standard) gekauft, nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich die Übersetzung optimieren kann, denn mir das normalen Stadt-Übersetzung geht da glaub wenig die Kalmit hoch.

Also her mit Erfahrungen, der ein oder andere ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen dabei.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (15. August 2017)

aa


----------



## steffenbecki (15. August 2017)

wer fährt am samstag ?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (16. August 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> wer fährt am samstag ?


bin das Wochenende raus, haben Kerwe in meiner Heimat


----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2017)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich fahre dieses Jahr das 1. mal beim KKC mit.
> Hab mir auch schon ein altes Klapprad (Marke Standard) gekauft, nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich die Übersetzung optimieren kann, denn mir das normalen Stadt-Übersetzung geht da glaub wenig die Kalmit hoch.
> ...


Bin dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. Übersetzung fahre ich die, die drauf war. Ich habe mal grob gezählt: So. ca. 56/18 bei 16" Reifen. Aber ob Dir das hilft ...?

Am Wochenende möchte ich fahren, allerdings wohl am Sonntag.


----------



## MassimoC (16. August 2017)

Wäre am Sonntag auch am start.


----------



## freeride-nub (18. August 2017)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (18. August 2017)

Wie wäre es dann mit 4 h Befe 10-14 Uhr?


----------



## freeride-nub (18. August 2017)

Miraus gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (18. August 2017)

Wär ich dabei, aber hab kein auto am Sonntag.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. August 2017)

Ginge das mit euch beiden Mannheimern?


----------



## freeride-nub (18. August 2017)

Auto hab ich, aber Halterung taugt nur für ein Rad mit Steckachse. Müssten also beide lose rein legen... Nicht so optimal fürchte ich.


----------



## MassimoC (19. August 2017)

Dann doch lieber eine trailtour?


----------



## pfalzbube (19. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. Übersetzung fahre ich die, die drauf war. Ich habe mal grob gezählt: So. ca. 56/18 bei 16" Reifen. Aber ob Dir das hilft ...?
> 
> Am Wochenende möchte ich fahren, allerdings wohl am Sonntag.



Nach 6-7 Teilnahmen bin ich bei 39/16 angelangt, habe aber  eine Vierkantachse und normale Rennradkurbel drauf. Dieses Jahr mit Tandem und Tochter 36/22. am besten fährst Du mal ne vergleichbare Steigung (8%) und schaust wie hart das ist oder theoretische Annäherung. oder mit Excel kalkuliert, welche Übersetzung man bei 1,5 m Radumfang braucht für ne gewisse Geschwindigkeit oder Zeit. Ich plane dieses Jahr mal mit 30 Minuten statt mit 22 
Ich bin mit 20 Zoll unterwegs


----------



## pfalzbube (19. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. Übersetzung fahre ich die, die drauf war. Ich habe mal grob gezählt: So. ca. 56/18 bei 16" Reifen. Aber ob Dir das hilft ...?
> 
> Am Wochenende möchte ich fahren, allerdings wohl am Sonntag.



Am einfachsten hinten größeres Ritzel, gibt's mit 22 oder 24 Zähnen. Bei alten Klapprädern ist das Baugleich mit Ritzeln für moderne Nabenschaltungen und hat so 3 Nasen und nur einen Sicherungsring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (19. August 2017)

So siehts aus, Danke Thomas


----------



## NewK (21. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe noch einen Startplatz für den KKC am Sonntag abzugeben.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Diese Info kann gerne auch "weitergebroadcastet" werden, danke.


----------



## pfalzbube (21. August 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe noch einen Startplatz für den KKC am Sonntag abzugeben.
> Bei Interesse bitte melden.
> Diese Info kann gerne auch "weitergebroadcastet" werden, danke.



KKC Sonntag ? Termin ist Samstag 2.9. !!


----------



## NewK (21. August 2017)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> KKC Sonntag ? Termin ist Samstag 2.9. !!



Stimmt, hast Recht.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. August 2017)

Nächste Tour:

*Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*
Wir fahren um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest los.  Tourstart ist um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am Hauptbahnhof. Dann geht's über diverse Trails und eine Hütte nach Lambrecht. Kurz vor Lambrecht werden wir auf den Lumumba-Trail kommen, wo wir noch nach Lust und Laune mit den Spitzkehren spielen können. In Lambrecht geht's dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück.

Wer ist dabei?


Tom (Guide)
Holger
Doris
Christian


----------



## holgerh (22. August 2017)

Doris und ich sind dabei. 
Ist in in NW oder Lambrecht start?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. August 2017)

Hab's verbessert.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (22. August 2017)

ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz-Basti (23. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächste Tour:
> 
> *Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*
> Wir fahren um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest los.  Tourstart ist um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am Hauptbahnhof. Dann geht's über diverse Trails und eine Hütte nach Lambrecht. Kurz vor Lambrecht werden wir auf den Lumumba-Trail kommen, wo wir noch nach Lust und Laune mit den Spitzkehren spielen können. In Lambrecht geht's dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück.
> ...



bin auch dabei, hoffe mein Handgelenk ist bis Samstag wieder OK, mich hat es letzen Samstag geschmissen :-(


----------



## tommybgoode (23. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächste Tour:
> 
> *Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*
> Wir fahren um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest los.  Tourstart ist um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am Hauptbahnhof. Dann geht's über diverse Trails und eine Hütte nach Lambrecht. Kurz vor Lambrecht werden wir auf den Lumumba-Trail kommen, wo wir noch nach Lust und Laune mit den Spitzkehren spielen können. In Lambrecht geht's dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück.
> ...





fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> bin auch dabei, hoffe mein Handgelenk ist bis Samstag wieder OK, mich hat es letzen Samstag geschmissen :-(


Immer schön uffbasse  Dann schon Dich mal gut bis Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (23. August 2017)

HI . 
Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (23. August 2017)

*Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*

Tom (Guide)
Holger
Doris
Christian
Basti
Frank

Thomas
Wer braucht alles ein Ticket und steht nicht sowieso am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest?


----------



## Thomas_Hi (24. August 2017)

Ich bin dann auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## otterbiker (24. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*
> 
> Tom (Guide)
> Holger
> ...


Hi, ich bin auch dabei und brauche ein Ticket...


----------



## tommybgoode (24. August 2017)

*Update für Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*

Tom (Guide)
Holger
Doris
Christian
Basti
Frank

Thomas
Peter
Damit wären dann noch maximal zwei Plätze frei...


----------



## fritzz-Basti (25. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> *Update für Samstag, 26. August. - Level 2*
> 
> Tom (Guide)
> Holger
> ...



stehe morgen auch in Speyer-NW, Handgelenk sollte durchhalten, wird notfalls bandagiert.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. August 2017)

hi,

vielleicht nicht der richtige Thread dafür, aber ihr seid ja öfter in der Umgebung und einen neuen Thread wollte ich nicht extra aufmachen das wäre übertrieben.

Ist eigentlich der Wirt vom Weinbiethaus immer so "hilfsbereit" gegenüber Bikern?

Ich war am Samstag mit der Rad dort, habe was gegessen und als ich losfahren wollte ging mein Zahlenschloss plötzlich nicht mehr auf.  
Nach einer halbe Stunde probieren, fragte ich dem Wirt ob er mir bitte kurz eine Zange ausleihen könnte, mein Schloss  ist defekt, es ist Ziemlich dünn und mit einer normale Zange kann man den bestimmt aufmachen. Er sagte nur "bei  mir gibt es überhaupt kein Werkzeug" 

Das glaubt ihm doch kein Mensch, eine Berghütte und kein Werkzeug, klar doch, die Gästen haben auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt.

Zum Glück konnte ich nach etwa eine Std. probieren das Schloss aufmachen, die Zahlenkombination hatte sich von allein verstellt.  Hätte ich es nicht geschafft, hätte ich bis nach Neustadt das Rad runter *tragen* müssen (mit dem Auto darf man ja nicht hoch)

So schnell gehe ich da nicht mehr essen.


----------



## Quente (28. August 2017)

... eine Runde Tücher zum Tränen trocknen


----------



## tommybgoode (29. August 2017)

Nächste Tour:
*Sonntag, 3. September*
Details dazu kommen noch von Holger und Doris, da sie die Guides sind am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. August 2017)

bin am Sonntag dabei


----------



## holgerh (30. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen
hier weitere Infos für die Tour am Sonntag

Start: 10:30 Bahnhof NW

Entspannte Tour von NW ins Silbertal. Von dort zum Weinbiethaus zurück nach Neustadt.

Wer mitfahren möchte einfach melden.

Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## fritzz-Basti (31. August 2017)

Sonntag morgen schaffe ich nicht, bin Samstag Abend auf einem Polterabend, werde mittags erst fahren gehen


----------



## otterbiker (1. September 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> hier weitere Infos für die Tour am Sonntag
> 
> Start: 10:30 Bahnhof NW
> ...


Hallo,

ich bin am Sonntag auch wieder dabei...

peter


----------



## nile2 (2. September 2017)

Hi,
ich bin morgen auch dabei,
Evelin


----------



## otterbiker (2. September 2017)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin am Sonntag auch wieder dabei...
> 
> peter


...fährt niemand mit der Bahn...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (2. September 2017)

Ich fahre mit dem Auto.


----------



## holgerh (2. September 2017)

Im Radio eine Meldung, dass es in NW zu Störungen und Ausfällen wegen Gleisarbeiten kommen kann.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. September 2017)

Ich komme dann auch mit dem Pkw


----------



## otterbiker (2. September 2017)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Ich komme dann auch mit dem Pkw


....hast du evtl. noch einen Platz im Auto, ab Speyer oder Otterstadt, damit wir nicht alle alleine im Auto unterwegs sind...!?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. September 2017)

Ja klar kein  Problem ich hole dich ab. gib mir morgen die Adresse durch. Gruß


----------



## otterbiker (3. September 2017)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Ja klar kein  Problem ich hole dich ab. gib mir morgen die Adresse durch. Gruß


Guten Morgen, Ringstraße 63 in Otterstadt...


----------



## tommybgoode (6. September 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

am *10. September gibt es eine Einsteigertour*, bei der jeder willkommen ist, der
ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike und einen Helm besitzt.
Wir fahren so auf einen Hügel des Pfalzerwaldes, dass jeder es schafft und wir
eine Pfälzerwald-Hütte zur Einkehr erreichen.
Die Tour startet um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest mit dem Zug. Zugtickets kann man
am Bahnhof bei mir als Gruppenticket bekommen. Guide werde ich sein.
*Parallel dazu* wird Evelin eine *Level 2-Tour* guiden.
Details folgen noch, falls jemand mit dem Auto kommen möchte.

Am *16. September* wird es dann eine *Level 1-Tour* geben, so dass man sich direkt
ein wenig steigern kann ohne gleich Level 2 oder 3 fahren zu müssen.

Gleichzeitig beenden wir (zumindest für’s erste) den wöchentlichen Samstag/Sonntag-
Wechsel bei den Touren, da das in nächster Zeit aus anderen Termingründen nicht so
gut funktioniert. Im Normalfall wird aber dennoch eine Tour am Wochenende stattfinden.

Ich starte dann mal direkt die Listen wer mit fahren möchte:

Einsteigertour am 10.September

Tom (Guide)
Sven
Nadine
Level 2 - Tour am 10. September

Evelin (Guide)


----------



## otterbiker (6. September 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> am *10. September gibt es eine Einsteigertour*, bei der jeder willkommen ist, der
> ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike und einen Helm besitzt.
> ...


...Level 2....bin ich dabei...!


----------



## freeride-nub (7. September 2017)

Denke bin auch bei Level 2 dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. September 2017)

Hallo,

*ich muss leider die Einsteigertour am Wochenende absagen*, da mein Arzt mir davon
abgeraten hat dieses Wochenende aufs MTB zu steigen.
Ich bin zwar eigentlich nach einem Sturz, den ich hatte, wieder fit.
Allerdings habe ich noch einen speziellen Verband bis Ende nächster Woche,
und erst danach darf ich wieder aufs Rad. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass der Verband
jetzt schon runter kommt, aber das ist leider doch nicht so :-(

Tut mir sehr leid, insbesondere da es schon sechs Anmeldungen gab.

Die Einsteigertour wird aber sicher nachgeholt!!!

Bis dann, viele Grüße, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2017)

wo und wann gehts denn los morgen ? evtl pack ich es unter vorbehalt.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. September 2017)

Mach Dich ganz, ganz gemütlich fertig. Die Tour ist erst am Sonntag ;-)


----------



## steffenbecki (8. September 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mach Dich ganz, ganz gemütlich fertig. Die Tour ist erst am Sonntag ;-)


upps ))


----------



## nile2 (9. September 2017)

*Level 2 -Tour am 10. September 2017*
Achtung - Start ist nicht um 10:30 Uhr sondern um *11 Uhr* am Hauptbahnhof Neustadt/W.


----------



## Florian.R (9. September 2017)

nile2 schrieb:


> *Level 2 -Tour am 10. September 2017*
> Achtung - Start ist nicht um 10:30 Uhr sondern um *11 Uhr* am Hauptbahnhof Neustadt/W.


Hey, 
bin dabei  
Viele grüße, Florian


----------



## otterbiker (9. September 2017)

nile2 schrieb:


> *Level 2 -Tour am 10. September 2017*
> Achtung - Start ist nicht um 10:30 Uhr sondern um *11 Uhr* am Hauptbahnhof Neustadt/W.


...alles klar, werde um 11.00 Uhr da sein!


----------



## steffenbecki (10. September 2017)

moin moin,

fährt jmd mit dem zug von speyer aus ? wann ist denn die rückfahrt geplant ? ich müsste um 16 h in speyer sein.


----------



## otterbiker (10. September 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> fährt jmd mit dem zug von speyer aus ? wann ist denn die rückfahrt geplant ? ich müsste um 16 h in speyer sein.


...ich fahre mit dem Auto und kann dich mitnehmen, wo soll ich dich 10:30 Uhr abholen!?

peter


----------



## steffenbecki (10. September 2017)

ääähhmmm. an der bushaltestelle am ehemaligen rettinger einkaufsmark. von otterstadt kommend wäre das direkt nach der 3. ampel. gegenüber dem erlenweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (10. September 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ääähhmmm. an der bushaltestelle am ehemaligen rettinger einkaufsmark. von otterstadt kommend wäre das direkt nach der 3. ampel. gegenüber dem erlenweg


...alles klar, bis gleich!


----------



## tommybgoode (14. September 2017)

*Samstag, 16.9. Level 1 - Tour*
Abfahrt ist wie üblich um 10:00 in Speyer Nordwest. 500-700Hm in gemütlichem Tempo. Tourstart ist in Lambrecht. Tourende ist wahrscheinlich NW. Zwischendrin geht's auf eine Hütte 

Dabei bis jetzt:

Tom (also ich  als Guide)
Lars
Thomas
Christian


----------



## ChristianKlaer (14. September 2017)

bin dabei ab Schifferstadt


----------



## Bonsaibiker (15. September 2017)

Sorry, bin leider für morgen krankheitsbedingt raus.

Gruß Thomas 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbwerner57 (15. September 2017)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei.
Ab Haßloch, bräuchte ein Ticket.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## mtbwerner57 (15. September 2017)

Schade Thomas,
habe mich gerade angemeldet und lese jetzt, dass du krank bist und nicht mit kannst.
Gute Besserung.
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (15. September 2017)

Bin auch dabei. Ich guck dass ich so um 10:30 in lambrecht am hbf bin.


----------



## freeride-nub (16. September 2017)

Ich hänge mich auch noch mit dran.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. September 2017)

Irgendwie ist die Nachricht nicht losgeschickt worden... Hoffe das sehen noch alle...:

Hi allerseits, würde doch von Neustadt nach Neustadt machen. Ist das o. k. für alle?

Wer braucht denn alles ein Ticket?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. September 2017)

ich würde ein Ticket nehmen ab Schifferstadt.


----------



## Larslampe (16. September 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
Tom ich bräuchte auch ein Ticket. 
Habs total vergessen zu schreiben
Grüße Lars


----------



## freeride-nub (16. September 2017)

Verdammt, grad das Ticket bis lambrecht gekauft.
Bis gleichen dann!


----------



## tommybgoode (16. September 2017)

Sorry, ich gibt dir einen Kaffee aus


----------



## Florian.R (20. September 2017)

Hallo Biker,

am Sonntag (24.) wirds schön! Ich würde deshalb eine Tour anbieten. Ich würde vorschlagen Level 2, aber das können wir auch gerne an die Teilnehmer anpassen. Start ist 10:30 in Neustadt, aufgrund des guten Wetters würde ich vorschlagen wir fahren Richtung Stabenberg/Lambertskreuz um den Wanderern zu entgehen.
Hochzählen bis acht kriegt ihr selber hin, oder? 

Viele Grüße,
Florian
P.S.: Wir gucken dass wir spätestens um drei wieder am Bahnhof sind, so dass alle noch wählen gehen können


----------



## Florian.R (23. September 2017)

Hallo,

kleine Vorwarnung; Wenn sich bis heute 18 Uhr niemand anmeldet, findet die Tour nicht statt. Wer morgen also spontan an den Bahnhof kommt, steht eventuell alleine da 

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Florian.R (23. September 2017)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoX (23. September 2017)

Hallo Florian, ich würde mich morgen früh anschließen. Bin flexibel was den Treffpunkt anbelangt.
Gruß Mirko

Edit: ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein. Fahre gegen 9:30 Uhr so oder so in Richtung NW zum Startpunkt für ne Tour.


----------



## Florian.R (23. September 2017)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Hallo Florian, ich würde mich morgen früh anschließen. Bin flexibel was den Treffpunkt anbelangt.
> Gruß Mirko
> 
> Edit: ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein. Fahre gegen 9:30 Uhr so oder so in Richtung NW zum Startpunkt für ne Tour.



Top, dann starten wir morgen um 10:30 am Bahnhof in Neustadt!


----------



## MirkoX (23. September 2017)

Passt!


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2017)

Etwas kurzfristig, dafür aber geballt:

Sonntag fahre ich wahrscheinlich eine L2/L3-Tour. Bis jetzt ist Hardtail-Thomas (man muss die ganzen Thomasse ja irgendwie auseinanderhalten  ) dabei.
Montag und Dienstag würde ich eigentlich sehr gerne nach Beerfelden oder Stromberg. Das hängt aber vom Wetter ab. Wenn es regnet mache ich das nicht.


----------



## freeride-nub (29. September 2017)

Sonntag waere ich dabei.
Bei Montag und Dienstag bin ich sehr skeptisch was das Wetter anbelangt.


----------



## MirkoX (29. September 2017)

Ich würde am Sonntag parallel zu L2/3 Tour eine L1/2 Tour fahren.


----------



## MassimoC (29. September 2017)

Hallo,

Sonntag geht leider bei mir/uns nicht
wenns passt würden wir am Dienstag mit in den Bikepark wenn das wetter gut ist.

Ich würde morgen fürh noch eine L3 runde drehen falls sich noch wer anschliessen mag. 

Grüsse


----------



## tommybgoode (30. September 2017)

Der Einfachkeit halber machen wir morgen dann Tourstart um 10:30 in NW am HBf.


----------



## pfalz (1. Oktober 2017)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Oktober 2017)

Nächste Tour:

*Sonntag, 8.10. um 15:30 ab Neustadt HBf - Level 1*
Wir fahren gemütlich das Weinbiet oder Richtung Kalmit hoch und wieder runter. Hüttenpause machen wir keine. Dafür gibt es noch einen Schoppen auf dem Deutschen Weinlesefest. Licht braucht man keins, wir sind im Hellen wieder unten.
Wenn jemand möchte, kann er so sie natürlich auch parallel L2 oder L3 fahren, so dass man sich in Neustadt wieder trifft.

Bis jetzt dabei:

Ich als Guide
Annette
Massimo
Doris
Holger


----------



## holgerh (5. Oktober 2017)

Doris und ich sind auch dabei.
Wir kommen wieder direkt nach NW.


----------



## nile2 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich schließe mich an, aber nur, wenn es nicht regnet. Ich fahre dann auch mit dem Zug ab Speyer West.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Oktober 2017)

nile2 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an, aber nur, wenn es nicht regnet. Ich fahre dann auch mit dem Zug ab Speyer West.


"auch" trifft es nicht so ganz. Ich bin vorher in Haßloch. Deshalb hatte ich Tourstart NW geschrieben. Falls Du mitfährst, könntest Du aber auch gerne ein Ticket für mich mitholen. Ich würde dann in Haßloch zusteigen. Klären wir dann kurzfristig per Whatsapp oder so.


----------



## MassimoC (6. Oktober 2017)

Hiho, in vorbereitung auf den Wasgau nächste Woche werde ich morgen noch eine L3 Trail/Fitfucker runde mit dem HT drehen. 

Start ist um 10:00 in Neustadt Hbf geplant wenn wer mit mag.

Ansonsten bis Sonntag


----------



## nile2 (7. Oktober 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> "auch" trifft es nicht so ganz. Ich bin vorher in Haßloch. Deshalb hatte ich Tourstart NW geschrieben. Falls Du mitfährst, könntest Du aber auch gerne ein Ticket für mich mitholen. Ich würde dann in Haßloch zusteigen. Klären wir dann kurzfristig per Whatsapp oder so.


okay, ich melde mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
fährt jemand am Sonntag die Bikensoul and Friends Tour in Dahn mit? 
Mail dazu hatte Tom ja vor einiger Zeit geschrieben. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2017)

Ein paar sind beim Wasgau. Ich selbst tendiere Richtung Beerfelden oder Stromberg. Eine "normale" Tour wird es dieses WE wohl nicht geben. Die Tour mit Zena könnte mich auch reizen, aber alles geht halt leider nicht...


----------



## holgerh (10. Oktober 2017)

Als ich bei Zena angefragt hatte, war diese schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Larslampe (10. Oktober 2017)

Danke Holger für die Infos. 
Dann müssen wir wohl unsere eigene Sonntagsrunde drehen


----------



## holgerh (10. Oktober 2017)

Christian, Anette und ich fahren am Sa die kleine Runde des Wasgau Marathon. Massimo fährt eine etwas größere Runde.
Bei mir wird es So eher nichts.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. Oktober 2017)

bin auch beim Wasgau


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Oktober 2017)

Falls noch jemand Kraft am Sonntag hat: Sven und ich sind in Beerfelden.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (12. Oktober 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Kraft am Sonntag hat: Sven und ich sind in Beerfelden.


bin verplant, ein anderes mal gerne


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Oktober 2017)

ich fahre am samstag abend für nen nightride nach ka und fahre dort mit paar leuten. falls jnd interesse hat ich hätte noch platz im auto.
soll ja in der region saugute trails geben.


----------



## MassimoC (19. Oktober 2017)

Jemand am Samstag unterwegs?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2017)

Wollte es gerade schreiben:

Ich möchte Samstag um 8:00 in Speyer Nordwest starten, so dass ich wieder um ca. 12:30 in Speyer bin.
Level 2 oder Level 3.

Sonst passt das zeitlich nicht dieses WE.

Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MassimoC (19. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei,  dh um 8:30 in Neustad?


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2017)

Genau.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat jemand Interesse nochmal nach Stromberg zu fahren? Wollte dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmals hin.
Entweder kommendes Wochenende oder 30. nachmittags bzw. 01.11. ganztags
Hätte ein Platz aufm AHK-Träger frei


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2017)

Hatte schon mit Thomas überlegt am Sonntag nach Stromberg zu fahren. Allerdings hätte ich da die Kids dabei. Außerdem nur, falls das Wetter gut ist. Evtl. auch einen anderen Tag ohne Kids. Aber das kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (26. Oktober 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hatte schon mit Thomas überlegt am Sonntag nach Stromberg zu fahren. Allerdings hätte ich da die Kids dabei. Außerdem nur, falls das Wetter gut ist. Evtl. auch einen anderen Tag ohne Kids. Aber das kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.


Sonntag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Anderer Tag auch gerne zusätzlich.
Muss den großen Drop noch fahren. Mein Cousin ist in diese Woche gefahren, also muss ich auch :-D


----------



## steffenbecki (27. Oktober 2017)

jmd am sonntag bei uns unterwegs ? würde ne entspannte tour fahren.....


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2017)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Anderer Tag auch gerne zusätzlich.
> Muss den großen Drop noch fahren. Mein Cousin ist in diese Woche gefahren, also muss ich auch :-D


Wenn, dann würde ich mit den Kids fahren. Das würde bedeuten wir sind hauptsächlich auf dem Wild Hog-Trail. Im Moment tendiere ich auch eher dazu nicht hinzufahren. Wetter ist für Sonntag wohl nicht so toll für Stromberg mit Kids.

Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch würde ich dann denke ich eine Tour fahren.


----------



## MirkoX (27. Oktober 2017)

@ steffenbecki
Hi. Ich würd mitfahren am Sonntag. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2017)

MirkoX schrieb:


> @ steffenbecki
> Hi. Ich würd mitfahren am Sonntag. Gruss


moin moin,

ich würde mal 10 h in nw anvisieren wenn es nicht regnet. woher kommst du denn ?

ich muss mal meinen 29er plastikbomber ausprobieren ob das von der rahmenhöhe passt. ....

bis jetzt noch keine zeit dafür gehabt....


----------



## MirkoX (28. Oktober 2017)

10 Uhr in NW passt. Komme aus Hockenheim. Bin flexibel da mit Auto unterwegs. Bei Regen canceln wir kurzfristig.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2017)

alla hopp.... weist wo der adac und der friedhof ist ggü ? da parke ich meistens

fährst du rein zufällig ein jeffsy oder capra ?


----------



## MirkoX (28. Oktober 2017)

Friedhof/ADAC passt. Ja, Jeffsy in schwarz.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2017)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Friedhof/ADAC passt. Ja, Jeffsy in schwarz.




hahaaa wie geil. zufällig in l ? dann kann ich das gleich mal vergleichen. ich lieg immer zwischen m und l ....


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2017)

bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoX (28. Oktober 2017)

Ist ein Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in Grösse M.


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Oktober 2017)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Ist ein Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in Grösse M.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 658616




Ts ts also bis auf die farbe gleich ... hast die carbonlr noch drauf ?

Ah gerade gesehen du hast das 17er modell. Ok......


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Oktober 2017)

Moin moin,

Wie siehts aus ? Gemütliches wetter ist anders.


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Oktober 2017)

in anbetracht des wetters verschieben wir das. ich schaue heute mittag und fahr evtl spontan.

wer hätte denn lust am freitag abend z.b. eine abend-nachttour zu machen. nw auf die kalmit und zurück z.b. 

noch ne frage hätte jmd interesse an einer wa-gruppe grundsätzlich ? da geht das alles schneller mit terminen, auch spontan und man müllt die seite hier nicht zu


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Oktober 2017)

so sonne scheint....

für kurz entschlossene 15 h parkplatz am friedhof in nw..... 1 x weinbiet hoch und gut ist.... eventuell mit nem kleinen schlenker so daß man 2 x oben ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Oktober 2017)

saugut...

cooles rad, cooler preis.... also nix falsch gemacht.

müsste allerdings in den service mal wieder reverb, mal wieder fox und das leidliche thema bushings und gabelkrone.....


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> noch ne frage hätte jmd interesse an einer wa-gruppe grundsätzlich ? da geht das alles schneller mit terminen, auch spontan und man müllt die seite hier nicht zu


Hatten wir schon mal. Dann wurde teilweise hier, teilweise in WhatsApp geschrieben. Meiner Meinung nach ist das dann schnell chaotisch. Aber prinzipiell habe ich da auch nichts dagegen. Allerdings nicht als Ersatz für den Thread hier, sondern zusätzlich.

Nächste Tour:
*Morgen, 31.10.2017. Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 9:00 - Level 2-3*
Tourstart ist dann 9:40 in Lambrecht. Dann fahren wir Richtung Schwarzsohl und entweder nach Weidenthal oder falls wir Lust haben noch ein kleines Stück Richtung NW.

Dabei bis jetzt:

Tom
Thomas
Florian
Für Thomas hole ich ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt mit.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (30. Oktober 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mal. Dann wurde teilweise hier, teilweise in WhatsApp geschrieben. Meiner Meinung nach ist das dann schnell chaotisch. Aber prinzipiell habe ich da auch nichts dagegen. Allerdings nicht als Ersatz für den Thread hier, sondern zusätzlich.
> 
> Nächste Tour:
> *Morgen, 31.10.2017. Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 9:00 - Level 2-3*
> ...



Kann morgen leider nicht. 
Wie sieht es mit 1.11. Stromberg aus? Würde hin fahren. Downhiller und Enduro. Somit auch splitten, DH-bike no jokes rocken und dann mit dem Enduro paar Runden auf dem Wildhog drehen damit auch paar gefahrene Hm zusammenkommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2017)

Da habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Nächstes Jahr wird gerockt


----------



## Frank-Sohn (31. Oktober 2017)

Hi zusammen 
Am Samstag den 4.11. fahre ich eine Tour Level 2 . Start ist 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Neustadt Ziel ist dann das Haus an den 3 Fichten . Wer Lust hat bitte hier melden maximal 10 Biker ,
Gruß Frank

Bis jetzt dabei 
Ich 
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. November 2017)

*Sperrung Lumumba Trail wegen Forstarbeiten
*
dachte gestern nur der Einstig wäre gesperrt, aber der komplette Trail liegt voll mit Holz. Also bei der Tourenplanung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2017)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> *Sperrung Lumumba Trail wegen Forstarbeiten
> *
> dachte gestern nur der Einstig wäre gesperrt, aber der komplette Trail liegt voll mit Holz. Also bei der Tourenplanung berücksichtigen.


Ob das nochmal was wird?


----------



## tommybgoode (2. November 2017)

Warum nicht? Meinst Du der soll nicht mehr frei gemacht werden?


----------



## steffenbecki (3. November 2017)

falls jmd was braucht. 20 % gilt für alles.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. November 2017)

Kurze frage, da ich wieder an der Urlaubsplanung für 2018 sitze. Ist nächstes Jahr was geplant über den Verein. Vinschgau soll ja ganz gut sein habe ich gehört ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (4. November 2017)

Wir werden bestimmt etwas machen. Aber konkrete Pläne gibt es noch nicht. Irgendwann im Winter...


----------



## steffenbecki (17. November 2017)

jmd unterwegs am we ?


----------



## holgerh (17. November 2017)

Christian, Lars und ich wollen uns am Samstag um 9:30 in NW treffen.


----------



## holgerh (17. November 2017)

Falls jemand plant zur Kalmit zu fahren. Morgen Sa. 18.11. findet von Maikammer zu Kamit ein Waldlauf statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (17. November 2017)

holgerh schrieb:


> Christian, Lars und ich wollen uns am Samstag um 9:30 in NW treffen.


okay, muss ich mal schauen morhen wäre glaube ich tag der offenen tür in einer schule hier..... aber da muss ich ja nicht jedesmal mit irgendwie


----------



## freeride-nub (17. November 2017)

Ich werde mich auch anschließen.
Gruß, Sven

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. November 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand mit? Weinbiet Lambertskreuz die Ecke, plane 30-40km und 1000hm


----------



## tommybgoode (22. November 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> falls jmd was braucht. 20 % gilt für alles.


Habe gerade beim Stadler angerufen, ob die das Garmin Edge 1000 da haben. Haben sie auch. Preis ist 369,-. Aber die 20% gäbe es darauf nicht. Entweder halten die sich nicht an die eigene Werbung oder ein GPS zählt als Roller oder so  Oder die Dame wusste das nicht richtig.

Falls einer der Mannheimer Jungs und Mädels zufällig hin geht und noch mal vor Ort fragen mag: Falls die das Edge 1000 doch für ca. 295,- abgeben würden (das wären die 20%), dürftet ihr mir gerne eins mitbringen  Wenn nicht, dann bleibe ich halt altmodisch mit meinem GPS offline. Auch nicht schlimm.

Viel wichtiger: Ich möchte am WE mal wieder aufs Rad. Tendenziell eher Sonntag. Startzeit wäre verhandelbar. Da ich selbst seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad war, wäre Level 2 angebracht  Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## annecy (22. November 2017)

Die e-Shop-Preise sind auch ausgenommen, hatten wir letztes Jahr bei einem Satz Reifen.  Wir sind aber nachher noch am Ort des Geschehens und können noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. November 2017)

PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (22. November 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim Stadler angerufen, ob die das Garmin Edge 1000 da haben. Haben sie auch. Preis ist 369,-. Aber die 20% gäbe es darauf nicht. Entweder halten die sich nicht an die eigene Werbung oder ein GPS zählt als Roller oder so  Oder die Dame wusste das nicht richtig.
> 
> Falls einer der Mannheimer Jungs und Mädels zufällig hin geht und noch mal vor Ort fragen mag: Falls die das Edge 1000 doch für ca. 295,- abgeben würden (das wären die 20%), dürftet ihr mir gerne eins mitbringen  Wenn nicht, dann bleibe ich halt altmodisch mit meinem GPS offline. Auch nicht schlimm.
> 
> Viel wichtiger: Ich möchte am WE mal wieder aufs Rad. Tendenziell eher Sonntag. Startzeit wäre verhandelbar. Da ich selbst seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad war, wäre Level 2 angebracht  Wer hat Lust und Zeit?




Den gibts aber dort als bundle z.b. inkl trittfrequenzsensor, brustgurt usw. Ich habe mir meinen a gekauft. Glaube 450 euro rum . Die 20 % gelten vor ort für alles. Sollte so sein zumindest.

Sonntag wäre gut. Ich werde mich morgen auf den bock schwingen. Bin jetzt 1 x dazu gekommen das jeffsy zu fahren. Macht schon richtig laune das rad.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. November 2017)

Mit "E-Shop Aktionspreise" auf dem Flyer sind wohl die ganz normalen Preise des Onlineshops gemeint und damit ausgenommen. Sie sind heute eh dort und fragen mal.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (22. November 2017)

Also den Garmin 1030 gibt es mit Rabatt!! Hab Ihn mir letzten Freitag geholt für 480 Euro anstatt 599. Ich glaube das es aber nur der war mit dem Rabatt da die anderen E Shop Preise haben und die ausgeschlossen sind. Gruß


----------



## nile2 (22. November 2017)

Viel wichtiger: Ich möchte am WE mal wieder aufs Rad. Tendenziell eher Sonntag. Startzeit wäre verhandelbar. Da ich selbst seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad war, wäre Level 2 angebracht  Wer hat Lust und Zeit?[/QUOTE]
Ich würde am Sonntag mitfahren. Da ich am Samstagabend bei ner Feier bin, wäre als Startzeit 11 Uhr ganz gut.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. November 2017)

Na dann machen wir das so.


----------



## holgerh (22. November 2017)

Doris und ich sind So dabei.


----------



## freeride-nub (22. November 2017)

Also ich kenne mich mit den Garmins nicht aus, aber auf Amazon gibt es heute (Tagesangebot, Cyberweek und so) ein gewisses Garmin Edge Explore 1000 für 295 Taler. Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. November 2017)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Also ich kenne mich mit den Garmins nicht aus, aber auf Amazon gibt es heute (Tagesangebot, Cyberweek und so) ein gewisses Garmin Edge Explore 1000 für 295 Taler. Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.


das ist eine abgespeckte version... muss man wissen für was man das ding braucht. ich habe meine weil er meine posi übers handy sendet. z.b. an meine frau da ich meistens alleine fahre. ich meine der explore kann das nicht


----------



## fritzz-Basti (24. November 2017)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> *Sperrung Lumumba Trail wegen Forstarbeiten
> *
> dachte gestern nur der Einstig wäre gesperrt, aber der komplette Trail liegt voll mit Holz. Also bei der Tourenplanung berücksichtigen.


Weiß jemand ob der Trail wieder fahrbar ist? Wollt ihn evtl in meine Tour gleich einbauen


----------



## annecy (24. November 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Ich möchte am WE mal wieder aufs Rad. Tendenziell eher Sonntag. Startzeit wäre verhandelbar. Da ich selbst seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad war, wäre Level 2 angebracht  Wer hat Lust und Zeit?



Massi und ich wären am Sonntag auch am Start! Wann & wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (24. November 2017)

wieviel uhr habt ihr denn angepeilt ?ich komme aus dem nachtdienst. daher wäre mir bischen später ganz recht. 11 h rum z.b.  war gestern auf der loog. kann man gut fahren. würde aber auch gerne mal wieder richtung lambrecht oder von dort los. ist allerdings mit auto blöde.....


----------



## tommybgoode (24. November 2017)

Na dann passt das ja. Wir hatten 11 Uhr ab Speyer gesagt. Überlege gerade wohin...


----------



## tommybgoode (25. November 2017)

Plan für morgen:

Die Tour geht in moderatem Tempo (Level 2) von Deidesheim über Stabenberg und Weinbiet nach Neustadt.

Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 11:04. Abfahrt Schifferstadt 11:15. Umsteigen Richtung Deidesheim in NW/Böbig. Dort ist Abfahrt um 11:33. In Deidesheim sind wir um 11:40.
Wer mit dem Auto kommen möchte, kann also am besten zum Böbig oder nach Deidesheim kommen.

Tourstart in Deidesheim ist um 11:45. Ein kurzes Päuschen für einen Riegel oder so können wir z.B. auf dem Stabenberg machen. Eine richtige Pause würde ich gegen Ende der Tour auf dem Weinbiet anvisieren. Lampen werden wir nicht brauchen, ich denke, dass wir gegen 16:00 in NW am Bahnhof sind.

Dabei sind:


Tom
Evelin
Doris
Holger
Steffen
Annette
Massimo
Soll für jemanden ein Ticket besorgen?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (25. November 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Plan für morgen:
> 
> Die Tour geht in moderatem Tempo (Level 2) von Deidesheim über Stabenberg und Weinbiet nach Neustadt.
> 
> ...


Bin auch dabei, brauche ein ticket ab speyer


----------



## nile2 (25. November 2017)

Für mich bitte auch ein Ticket ab Speyer


----------



## steffenbecki (25. November 2017)

Dann würde ich mit dem zug mitfahren, also ab speyer dann.


----------



## holgerh (25. November 2017)

Wir werden beim Bö


----------



## holgerh (25. November 2017)

Wir steigen am Böbig zu.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. November 2017)

moin moin,

wer fährt am sonntag ? Je nach Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (30. November 2017)

hat jemand zufällig noch en Karton von einer* Rockshox reverb* daheim rumliegen? muss meine einschicken, am besten in OVP dann bekomme ich ne ganz neue laut BC


----------



## fritzz-Basti (30. November 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wer fährt am sonntag ? Je nach Wetter.


würde mitfahren, aber erst wieder später so wie letzten Sonntag, habe morgen und Samstags Weihnachtsfeiern.... also eher lockere Tour wie letzten Sonntag


----------



## steffenbecki (30. November 2017)

ja passt dann ja. könnten auch zum smdh nach ka. die shutteln z.b. den ganzen tag..... 

kommt auch aufs wetter an.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (30. November 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ja passt dann ja. könnten auch zum smdh nach ka. die shutteln z.b. den ganzen tag.....
> 
> kommt auch aufs wetter an.



Hmm, dann aber mit dem Downhiller, mein Liteville ist mir da fast zu schade bei der Strecke, hab sie mir mal auf YouTube angeschaut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Dezember 2017)

hey basti,

ich fahre morgen gegen mittag nach ettlingen. bleib da nach dem rad fahren noch etwas. ich schau mir das auch erst an .... bevor ich mich bei dem wetter auf die fresse lege. die jungs shuttln da ab 10 bis 16 h rum. wenn bock hast sag ich denen bescheid ?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (3. Dezember 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hey basti,
> 
> ich fahre morgen gegen mittag nach ettlingen. bleib da nach dem rad fahren noch etwas. ich schau mir das auch erst an .... bevor ich mich bei dem wetter auf die fresse lege. die jungs shuttln da ab 10 bis 16 h rum. wenn bock hast sag ich denen bescheid ?



Ok, das wird bei mir nix, bin zu mittag zum Essen eingeladen. Viel Spaß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (3. Dezember 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hey basti,
> 
> ich fahre morgen gegen mittag nach ettlingen. bleib da nach dem rad fahren noch etwas. ich schau mir das auch erst an .... bevor ich mich bei dem wetter auf die fresse lege. die jungs shuttln da ab 10 bis 16 h rum. wenn bock hast sag ich denen bescheid ?



Hey Steffen, lass dann mal hören wie es war und ob es sich lohnt sich mal auf den weg zu machen 

Waren auch noch nicht dort und würden die Strecke gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Dezember 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hey Steffen, lass dann mal hören wie es war und ob es sich lohnt sich mal auf den weg zu machen
> 
> Waren auch noch nicht dort und würden die Strecke gerne mal ausprobieren




na ja ganz nett aber extra hin fahren würde ich nicht. findest du in nw auch oder direkt beerfelden .... das lohnt mehr. die abfahrt ist echt kurz


----------



## Znarf (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
zusammen mit einigen anderen baue/regle/verwalte ich den SMDH und arbeite an der Schaffung weiterer legaler Strecken nahe Karlsruhe.

Extra aus der Pfalz anzufahren lohnt kaum für die kurze Abfahrt, sehe ich als Erbauer auch so, zumal die Strecke nicht mal im Wald liegt, sondern auf einer hässlichen Brache  - wir fahren auch oft zu euch, weil es da so tolle Trails gibt ;-)

Ihr seid bei uns in KA und auf dem Smdh natürlich dennoch willkommen!

Eigentlich schreibe ich aber wegen einer Bitte:
Shuttlebetrieb ist bei uns durch den Forst und die Streckengenehmigung schlicht untersagt. Wenn die Jäger auf den Feld- und Waldwegen jemand mit dem Auto beobachten, gibt es immer massiv Scherereien und gut für weitere legale Strecken ist das auch nicht.

Was auf öffentlichen Straßen gemacht wird, ist euer Bier.

Aber bitte haltet euch von Feld- und Waldwegen etc. mit den Autos fern. Die dürfen nicht befahren werden und da stehen auch überall entsprechende Schilder. Man muss also zwangsläufig ein gutes Stück mit dem Rad fahren, da kann man auch gleich hochschieben oder pedalieren.

Bitte kommuniziert das entsprechend an die „Shuttler“.


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung und euer Verständnis. Bei euch in der Pfalz wird ja gerade auch wieder ganz schön Stimmung gegen Biker gemacht, eigentlich echt traurig.

Viele Grüße 
Znarf


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Dezember 2017)

Wir sind da eigentlich gar nicht. Steffen kennt wohl irgendwelche Leute aus KA, die dort shuttlen. Ich nehme an, dass das mehr oder weniger Locals sind. Aber er wird es bestimmt an diejenigen weitergeben 

Alles gute noch beim Streckenbauen


----------



## kRoNiC (4. Dezember 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zusammen mit einigen anderen baue/regle/verwalte ich den SMDH und arbeite an der Schaffung weiterer legaler Strecken nahe Karlsruhe.
> 
> Extra aus der Pfalz anzufahren lohnt kaum für die kurze Abfahrt, sehe ich als Erbauer auch so, zumal die Strecke nicht mal im Wald liegt, sondern auf einer hässlichen Brache  - wir fahren auch oft zu euch, weil es da so tolle Trails gibt ;-)
> ...



Danke für die Info und noch viel Spaß beim Streckenbauen


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Dezember 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zusammen mit einigen anderen baue/regle/verwalte ich den SMDH und arbeite an der Schaffung weiterer legaler Strecken nahe Karlsruhe.
> 
> Extra aus der Pfalz anzufahren lohnt kaum für die kurze Abfahrt, sehe ich als Erbauer auch so, zumal die Strecke nicht mal im Wald liegt, sondern auf einer hässlichen Brache  - wir fahren auch oft zu euch, weil es da so tolle Trails gibt ;-)
> ...




moin moin,

ne keine angst. die leute fahren da schön über die straße hoch und halten oben auf nem parkplatz und laden dort die räder aus. soweit zu rollen mit dem rad ist das bis zum start nicht. also viel spass beim weiterbauen. schon coole sache. nur halt für mich zu weit um da kurz mal hinzufahren.

grüße


----------



## Znarf (6. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar, das passt 

Danke und viele Grüße über den Rhein,

Znarf


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Dezember 2017)

morgen jmd uw ?


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Dezember 2017)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> morgen jmd uw ?


ich glaube deine Tastertur hat ein Problem mit manchen Buchstaben.


----------



## nile2 (16. Dezember 2017)

Nein, das macht man jetzt so. Ist modern. Man soll beim Lesen auch ein bisschen sein Gehirn anstrengen und mitdenken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. Dezember 2017)

Nien, das mhact man jztet so. Ist mredon. Man slol biem Lseen acuh ein bechsisn sien Ghiren agnetsren und mnektiedn ;-)

Für Gehirntraining musst du das so schreiben


----------



## nile2 (16. Dezember 2017)

cha os


----------



## holgerh (24. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen
wir wünschen euch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## fritzz-Basti (24. Dezember 2017)

Wünsche ich auch allen, des weiteren guten Rutsch und sturmfreies Jahr 2018


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MassimoC (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo

jemand für eine trail/Enduro Jahresabschlusstour morgen zu begeistern?

Ich peile so 1000 Hm +- an.

Ansonsten noch einen guten rutsch und bis nächstes jahr! 

Grüsse massimo


----------



## stier (30. Dezember 2017)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> jemand für eine trail/Enduro Jahresabschlusstour morgen zu begeistern?
> 
> ...


Ja schon aber wo willst du fahren 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Dezember 2017)

Einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich auch allen. Morgen eine Tour werde ich nicht dabei sein.

Aber dafür dann am 1. oder 2. eine kleine Tour zum Saisonstart. Ganz gemütlich für Leute wie mich, die in den letzten Wochen ziemlich geschwächelt haben.

Was die genaue Zeit angeht wäre ich noch ziemlich flexibel solange es nicht am 1.1. um 7 Uhr oder so ist


----------



## MassimoC (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich sag mal Abfahrt 10:00 in Neustad ab hbf.

über die strecke habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht,  denke aber Richtung weinbiet/eckkopf. Hüttenpause ist nicht geplant.

@tommybgoode wir waren auch ständig krank und irgendwie kam immer was dazwischen, wenns sich bei uns einrichten lässt sind wir auch am 1 dabei. Am 2 bin ich schon wieder arbeiten.

Grüsse massimo


----------



## holgerh (30. Dezember 2017)

Wir wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (30. Dezember 2017)

Wir wären am 01.01 dabei. Ab 11:00 oder später ist ok.
Wir wünschen euch einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine schöne Touren 2018.

Doris und Holger


----------



## cougar1982 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Ich hätte am 2.1. Zeit für eine Runde.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2017)

Dann ist die Mehrheit für 1.1. (Thomas, wir fahren dann die Tage mal...) 11 Uhr ist OK.

Ich werde also um 11 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest am Bahnhof starten. Abfahrt in NW ist dann 11:30.
Die Hellerhütte hat auf. Wie wir genau dorthin fahren schauen wir mal.
Dort machen wir dann ein Päuschen. Ingesamt peile ich eine gemütliche Tour an.

Dann allen einen guten Rutsch und bis morgen und nächstes Jahr.


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Dezember 2017)

moin moin, 

morgen ab 11 h oder später für ne  runde ist in ordnung.
je nachdem wie der abend verläuft )....
wo in neustadt ? 

euch einen guten rutsch.


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Dezember 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann ist die Mehrheit für 1.1. (Thomas, wir fahren dann die Tage mal...) 11 Uhr ist OK.
> 
> Ich werde also um 11 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest am Bahnhof starten. Abfahrt in NW ist dann 11:30.
> Die Hellerhütte hat auf. Wie wir genau dorthin fahren schauen wir mal.
> ...




hat sich gerade überschnitten. passt ja dann. wenn ich nicht versumpfe heute fahre ich mit.


----------



## holgerh (31. Dezember 2017)

Wir kommen direkt nach Neustadt.
Guten Rutsch bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (2. Januar 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/01/02/bikepark-idarkopf-streckenplanung/

es besteht doch noch hoffnung. klingt super.


----------



## holgerh (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen
ist am Sa jemand unterwegs? Christian, Doris und ich wollen Richtung Kalmit fahren.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Januar 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ist am Sa jemand unterwegs? Christian, Doris und ich wollen Richtung Kalmit fahren.



wenn das wetter passt .


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2018)

Bin dabei. Welche Zeit?


----------



## holgerh (4. Januar 2018)

So wie immer 10:30 NW Bahnhof.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. Januar 2018)

Jupp wie immer


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Januar 2018)

um 10 h dann in speyer am bhf ?


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Januar 2018)

Ja


----------



## MassimoC (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 

ich würde am Samstag eine Trailtour/LvL 3 Tour fahren. ca. 1000+ HM.
Start 10:00 (?) Neustadt.

Wettervorhersage schaut ja ganz gut aus.

Oder wenn sich was anderes ergibt bin ich auch dabei 

Grüsse Massimo


----------



## krete (10. Januar 2018)

Nabend,

also ich will tatsächlich jetzt endlich am Sonntag mal wieder auf einen Hügel fahren (viel mehr schaffe ich vermutlich noch nicht). Start in Neustadt, der Hügel wird wahrscheinlich das Weinbiet. Zeit und Ort wie immer. Wer mag, darf gern mitkommen. Es wird keine reine Einsteigertour, sondern ein Wieder-Einsteigertour für Exverletzte und Dauerkranke ;-) schön gemütlich hoch und runter halt. 
Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netze (10. Januar 2018)

Hai Kathrin,
da würde ich mich doch einklinken....war letzten Sonntag das erste mal seit Oktober wieder biken, ooha.
Start am Parkplatz Festwiese, oder Bahnhof? Evtl. könnte ich Dich auch einsammeln....
Gruß
Volker


----------



## holgerh (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Kathrin
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Doris und ich sind auch mit dabei.
Treffpunkt 10:30 Bahnhof NW?
Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## krete (10. Januar 2018)

Ja genau. 10.30 h in Neustadt am Bahnhof


----------



## annecy (10. Januar 2018)

Ich würde am So auch mitkommen, Massimo evtl auch.


----------



## Florian.R (12. Januar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde am Samstag eine Trailtour/LvL 3 Tour fahren. ca. 1000+ HM.
> Start 10:00 (?) Neustadt.
> ...


Hey Massimo,

sorry, hab deine Nachricht erst jetzt gesehen... Ich wäre dabei, wenn du noch spontan Bock hast!

Gruß Florian


----------



## Larslampe (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde mich am Sonntag auch mal wieder dranhängen. 
Grüße Lars


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Januar 2018)

10:30 ? steht das so jetzt ?


----------



## MassimoC (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo Steffen, 

Ich bin mit flo heut um 10:30 am hbf. Nw.


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Januar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> Ich bin mit flo heut um 10:30 am hbf. Nw.




passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. Januar 2018)

was haltet ihr denn von einem ausflug ins stride nach straßbourg ? hab da jetzt schon einiges drüber gehört !

zur info:

das ist ein indoor bike-park. wohl eher für dirtbikes, aber geht wohl auch gut mit nem fully. zum üben wäre das denke ich gut.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (13. Januar 2018)

Moin moin ich bin morgen bei der Tour dabei. Grus


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Januar 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von einem ausflug ins stride nach straßbourg ? hab da jetzt schon einiges drüber gehört !


Sieht tatsächlich ganz nett aus und auch so, dass Normalsterbliche da Spaß haben können. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel, ob das mit meinen Rädern Sinn macht.

Morgen Mittag werde ich auch ein bisschen im Wald herumfahren und schaue mal, ob ich euch vielleicht noch treffe. Direkt mitfahren klappt aber leider nicht.


----------



## MirkoX (13. Januar 2018)

Ich würd am Sonntag auch mitfahren. Komme direkt nach NW. 
Grüße Mirko


----------



## nile2 (13. Januar 2018)

Auch ich schließe mich morgen sehr gerne dieser illustren Gesellschaft an


----------



## fritzz-Basti (14. Januar 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sieht tatsächlich ganz nett aus und auch so, dass Normalsterbliche da Spaß haben können. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel, ob das mit meinen Rädern Sinn macht.
> 
> Morgen Mittag werde ich auch ein bisschen im Wald herumfahren und schaue mal, ob ich euch vielleicht noch treffe. Direkt mitfahren klappt aber leider nicht.



Sehe ich auch so, hab auch videos und bilder gesehen eindeutig eher dirtbike. Fully etwas fehl am platz.

Komme morgen noch nit mit radfahrn, bin gerade von meiner Geschäftsreise in china zurückgekommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. Januar 2018)

Moin Leute, 
hat morgen Nachmittag/Abend einer Lust auf en kleinen Nightride?
Alternativ wäre ich Samstag morgen dabei.

grüße Basti


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre hier mit am Samstag: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oischerre-touren-ohne-jahreszahl.553772/page-32#post-15022373

Evtl. noch am Sonntag eine kleine, gemütliche Runde.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. Januar 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich fahre hier mit am Samstag: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oischerre-touren-ohne-jahreszahl.553772/page-32#post-15022373
> 
> Evtl. noch am Sonntag eine kleine, gemütliche Runde.



Cool, kann aber leider Freitag Abend oder Samstag morgen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MassimoC (18. Januar 2018)

Moin!

@ Basti ich würde auch am Samstag eine runde drehen. Ich würde so 9:30 in Neustadt vorschlagen, da ich dann nachmittags nach kl fahre.

@tom viel Spass dir!

Grüsse


----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. Januar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Basti ich würde auch am Samstag eine runde drehen. Ich würde so 9:30 in Neustadt vorschlagen, da ich dann nachmittags nach kl fahre.
> 
> ...



Ja, können wir so machen. Parke am messplatz. Treffen da oder hbf?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MassimoC (18. Januar 2018)

Können uns an der Festwiese Treffen.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. Januar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Können uns an der Festwiese Treffen.



Ja die meinte ich, bis Samstag 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (18. Januar 2018)

hatte dieses jahr kein glück beim gäsbock. viel spass dene, die einen platz ergattert haben


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2018)

Es gibt ja noch diverse Möglichkeiten...


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Januar 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch diverse Möglichkeiten...


ja so schlimm ist das nicht. war jetzt 4 jahre dabei. 

nehme ich den wasgau ins programm im herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. Januar 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hatte dieses jahr kein glück beim gäsbock. viel spass dene, die einen platz ergattert haben



Ich auch nicht, weder morgens noch abends.
Hab mich nun auf die Warteliste eintragen lassen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, weder morgens noch abends.
> Hab mich nun auf die Warteliste eintragen lassen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. Januar 2018)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten daran.


Danke @Kelme  , es wäre mir wieder ein Fest beim Gäsbock starten zu können.


----------



## krete (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, wie sieht denn so die allgemeine Lust aus am Sonntag Rad zu fahren und im besonderen @tommybgoode gibt es den Plan der kleinen gemütlich Runde am Sonntag noch?


----------



## MirkoX (19. Januar 2018)

Wegen Sonntag.... wenn es nicht regnet, wäre ich dabei...


----------



## holgerh (19. Januar 2018)

Doris und ich wären am So auch dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Januar 2018)

ich möcht am sonntag vom freibad in nw über naturfreundehaus nw hoch zum kaisergarten, die abfahrt runter, den lumumba usw anhängen. dann drüben gemütlich hoch zum wolkenbruchweg, teilweise runter und dann muss ich suchen ( gibt oberhalb lambrecht nen aussichtspunkt, der name ist mir gerade entfallen, drachenfels ???? ne das wars glaube ich nicht). das ist ganz witzig dort runter zu fahren. sollte ich dann noch fit sein drüben wieder hoch und übers finstertal zurück.....

war ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## ChristianKlaer (19. Januar 2018)

kleine gemütliche Runde am Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Januar 2018)

Teufelsfelsen meinst Du wahrscheinlich, Steffen.

Sonntag steht. Sollen wir einfach Lambrecht als Start festhalten? Motto ist: ohne Stress. Und wohin genau klären wir dann?

Startzeitwünsche? Wie üblich? Bin flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (19. Januar 2018)

Klingt nach nem Plan. Flexibel bin ich auch, grundsätzlich würde ich aber lieber morgens/vormittags als am Nachmittag starten.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Januar 2018)

Dann lautet der Plan also: 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest mit dem Zug los. Kurz nach halb 11 dann Lambrecht los. Entweder Richtung Norden oder Süden oder beides. Das schauen wir dann spontan.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. Januar 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann lautet der Plan also: 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest mit dem Zug los. Kurz nach halb 11 dann Lambrecht los. Entweder Richtung Norden oder Süden oder beides. Das schauen wir dann spontan.



Viel Spaß, hoffentlich kann ich bald nochmals mit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. Januar 2018)

Ist mal ein nightride geplant?
Bzw hat jemand interesse?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pfalzbube (20. Januar 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hatte dieses jahr kein glück beim gäsbock. viel spass dene, die einen platz ergattert haben



Da springen noch so viele ab, da bekommst Du sicher noch einen oder aber pber den Spendenstartplatz


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Januar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Ist mal ein nightride geplant?
> Bzw hat jemand interesse?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Geplant nicht. Aber prinzipiell natürlich gerne. Nächstes Wochenende werde ich wohl keine normale Tour machen können. Aber abends eine Runde könnte evtl. gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (20. Januar 2018)

Ich komme dann direkt nach Lambrecht.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (20. Januar 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Geplant nicht. Aber prinzipiell natürlich gerne. Nächstes Wochenende werde ich wohl keine normale Tour machen können. Aber abends eine Runde könnte evtl. gehen.



Nächsten Freitag, 26.01. 16-17 Uhr Abfahrt in NW, 2 stundentour, wäre ja ok.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Januar 2018)

wenn das so weiter regnet macht das wenig sinn morgen. das ist ja nicht mehr normal....


----------



## Palatinist (20. Januar 2018)

Seid Ihr mir heute in der Matschpassage an der Kleinen Ebene entgegengekommen?


----------



## MassimoC (20. Januar 2018)

Freie Sitzplatzwahl! Endlich mal freie trails

Auch wenn es morgen nicht mehr regnet wird es ziemlich matschig.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Januar 2018)

krete schrieb:


> Ich komme dann direkt nach Lambrecht.


 Alles klar.



fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag, 26.01. 16-17 Uhr Abfahrt in NW, 2 stundentour, wäre ja ok.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das ist für mich leider zu früh. Meine bessere Hälfte muss am WE ziemlich viel arbeiten. Das heißt ich kann eigentlich erst weg, wenn die Kids zumindest demnächst ins Bett gehen. Also nicht vor ... sagen wir mal 19 Uhr.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter regnet macht das wenig sinn morgen. das ist ja nicht mehr normal....


Schlimmer als gestern kann es nicht werden 



Palatinist schrieb:


> Seid Ihr mir heute in der Matschpassage an der Kleinen Ebene entgegengekommen?


Matschpassagen hatten wir ein paar, aber nicht dort. Da war denke ich keiner von uns gestern. Außer er/sie trainiert heimlich illegal.



MassimoC schrieb:


> Freie Sitzplatzwahl! Endlich mal freie trails
> 
> Auch wenn es morgen nicht mehr regnet wird es ziemlich matschig.


Das schaut nach Hohe Loog aus. Du bist aber hoffentlich nicht von KL dort hin


----------



## MirkoX (21. Januar 2018)

Muss mich leider wieder ausklinken für heute. Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Januar 2018)

wetter passt halb 11 lambrecht ?


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Januar 2018)

Genau, bzw. 10 Uhr SP NW


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Januar 2018)

passt...  is gleich am bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (26. Januar 2018)

wer fährt denn morgen ? ab 11 oder 12 in neustadt ?


----------



## MassimoC (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 

ich würde morgen fahren, aber nicht so spät. Würde eher so 9:30 / 10:00 uhr in neustadt anpeilen.

Grüsse


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Januar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde morgen fahren, aber nicht so spät. Würde eher so 9:30 / 10:00 uhr in neustadt anpeilen.
> 
> Grüsse





so früh geht bei mir leider nicht. hab morgens noch nen kurzen termin.


----------



## MassimoC (26. Januar 2018)

Ok, habs abgeklärt, 11:00 am Bahnhof?


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Januar 2018)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat: Ich möchte morgen vormittag mit den Kids für ein Stündchen oder so in den Speyerer Wald und die MTB-Hopper mal probieren. Ist am Freitag abend gekommen


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Januar 2018)

Wir würden auch mit gehen. Wann und Wo?


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Januar 2018)

Falls noch jemand mit möchte: Wir treffen uns ca. Halb eins Richtung Kalmit. Genaueres per PN oder Telefon


----------



## holgerh (30. Januar 2018)

Ist jemand am Do morgen unterwegs?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (30. Januar 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Do morgen unterwegs?



Bin Samstag und/oder Sonntag auf jeden Fall unterwegs


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (1. Februar 2018)

Moin,

gibts schon Pläne für Samstag?
Ich würde Gerne Kaltenbrunner Tal hoch zur Hellerhütte, Überzwerchberg nach Lambrecht, Lumumba Trail, dann entweder richtung Weinbiet oder noch ne Ecke zum Lambertkreuz


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Februar 2018)

fürs nasse nich geeignet. aber sonst sehr cool


----------



## annecy (1. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es denn für den Sonntag mit einer gemütlichen Runde aus?


----------



## MassimoC (1. Februar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibts schon Pläne für Samstag?
> Ich würde Gerne Kaltenbrunner Tal hoch zur Hellerhütte, Überzwerchberg nach Lambrecht, Lumumba Trail, dann entweder richtung Weinbiet oder noch ne Ecke zum Lambertkreuz



Ich wäre dabei!  Wann und wo starten?

Grüsse


----------



## fritzz-Basti (1. Februar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!  Wann und wo starten?
> 
> Grüsse



Sofern wir nur zu zweit sind würde ich mit dem Auto kommen und am Schwimmbad oder Festwiese parken.
Uhrzeit irgendwann Vormittags, da bin ich flexibel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. Februar 2018)

Moin moin. Lars und ich wollten Sonntag gemütlich fahren, Treffpunkt 12 Uhr 30 Neustadt Bahnhof. Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (1. Februar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Uhrzeit irgendwann Vormittags, da bin ich flexibel
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Joa ich würde dann für den Samstag 10:30 start anpeilen wenns passt. Komme mit der bahn.

Grüsse

Edit: Samstag 11:00 Neustadt  hbf falls noch jemand mit mag.

Grüsse


----------



## annecy (2. Februar 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Moin moin. Lars und ich wollten Sonntag gemütlich fahren, Treffpunkt 12 Uhr 30 Neustadt Bahnhof. Gruß Christian



Da wären wir dabei


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. Februar 2018)

Sehr schön dann bis Sonntag. Gruß


----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. Februar 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Moin moin. Lars und ich wollten Sonntag gemütlich fahren, Treffpunkt 12 Uhr 30 Neustadt Bahnhof. Gruß Christian



Ich zu 90% auch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Februar 2018)

würde morgen mitfahre


----------



## fritzz-Basti (3. Februar 2018)

War eine tollen, anstrengende, dreckige und rutschige Tour heute!
Jetzt ein Cappuccino [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> War eine tollen, anstrengende, dreckige und rutschige Tour heute!
> Jetzt ein Cappuccino [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





ja super. ich bin auf dem radweg nach neustadt auf einer holzbrücke noch voll abgeflogen...... so eine kacke. ganze rechte seite schmerzt. ich hoffe meine rippen sind i.o....


beide kurbelarme gerissen. super . das bei einer kurbel die 450 euro kostet. ich denke das ist ein materialfehler. mal schauen was yt sagt. evtl geht ja was auf kulanz, wenn nicht bau ich ne normale turbine rein aus dem bikemarkt.


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2018)

hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (3. Februar 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ja super. ich bin auf dem radweg nach neustadt auf einer holzbrücke noch voll abgeflogen...... so eine kacke. ganze rechte seite schmerzt. ich hoffe meine rippen sind i.o....
> 
> 
> beide kurbelarme gerissen. super . das bei einer kurbel die 450 euro kostet. ich denke das ist ein materialfehler. mal schauen was yt sagt. evtl geht ja was auf kulanz, wenn nicht bau ich ne normale turbine rein aus dem bikemarkt.



Holzbrücken sind echt hinterlistige Dinger.....

Zu deiner Kurbel, würde Kulanz probieren, außer es sind richtig heftige Schrammen dran und man kann Feindkontakt sehen, aber im Zweifelsfall Schutzkappen abmachen oder neue drauf und evtl. Aufsetzer vertuschen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritzz-Basti (3. Februar 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.



Uiiiii krass!!!! Das sah ich bisher auch nicht.
Schwein gehabt das dein Pedal bei keinem Sprung abbrach, das hätte richtig weh tun können.
Irgendwie hast du kein Glück mit deinen rädern [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (3. Februar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Uiiiii krass!!!! Das sah ich bisher auch nicht.
> Schwein gehabt das dein Pedal bei keinem Sprung abbrach, das hätte richtig weh tun können.
> Irgendwie hast du kein Glück mit deinen rädern [emoji848]
> 
> ...



gibt schlimmeres. schaun wir mal was raus kommt. 100 gebrauchte kurbel und gut ist.


----------



## MassimoC (4. Februar 2018)

Ich bin für heute raus, liege mit nem infekt flach.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2018)

gute besserung.

ich liege mit rippenprellung oder was weis ich flach und kann mich nicht bewegen ! sowas blödes wieder !!!!


----------



## MassimoC (4. Februar 2018)

Dir auch eine gute Besserung! Solange nix gebrochen ist wird es ja fix wieder.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2018)

Dann allen kranken gute Besserung


----------



## Larslampe (4. Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen an alle Kranken und Verletzten, 
Euch allen gute Besserung! 
Christian und ich sind für heute auch raus.
Grüße Lars


----------



## fritzz-Basti (4. Februar 2018)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle Kranken und Verletzten,
> Euch allen gute Besserung!
> Christian und ich sind für heute auch raus.
> Grüße Lars



Ich fahre ne kleine Runde in HD im Schnee 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> War eine tollen, anstrengende, dreckige und rutschige Tour heute!









steffenbecki schrieb:


> ja super. ich bin auf dem radweg nach neustadt auf einer holzbrücke noch voll abgeflogen...... so eine kacke. ganze rechte seite schmerzt. ich hoffe meine rippen sind i.o.....



Die Brücke hat schon ne gewisse Berühmtheit. 
Gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Verletzten.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Brücke hat schon ne gewisse Berühmtheit.
> Gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Verletzten.




das glaube ich dir aufs wort. ich war sicher nicht der einzige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Februar 2018)

Da ist doch noch ein Warnschild vor der Brücke, wenn ich mich nicht irre. So von wegen „Vorsicht bei Nässe“.


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibts schon Pläne für Samstag?
> Ich würde Gerne Kaltenbrunner Tal hoch zur Hellerhütte, Überzwerchberg nach Lambrecht, Lumumba Trail, dann entweder richtung Weinbiet oder noch ne Ecke zum Lambertkreuz




Hi,
ist der Lumumba wieder befahrbar? war vor einigen Wochen dort, da wurde Holz gemacht und der Trail war komplett zugeschmissen/verwüstet...
Gruß


----------



## fritzz-Basti (6. Februar 2018)

pfalz schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist der Lumumba wieder befahrbar? war vor einigen Wochen dort, da wurde Holz gemacht und der Trail war komplett zugeschmissen/verwüstet...
> Gruß



Jap, er ist wieder komplett fahrbar [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2018)

cool, Danke!


----------



## krete (7. Februar 2018)

Tag, ich würde am Samstag mal wieder Fahrrad fahren wollen. Geht jemand mit? Würde 2 Hügel in "Kretetempo" anvisieren, also eher langsam hoch und runter der Wetterlage angepasst 

Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## Netze (7. Februar 2018)

Wenn Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremssattel dann mal eintrudeln, würde ich mitfahren.

Gruß
Volker

Tataaaa, Ratt ist bereit  Wann und wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annecy (8. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mich am  Samstag auch anschließen. Wann & wo?


----------



## krete (9. Februar 2018)

10.30 h in Neustadt am Bahnhof.


----------



## annecy (9. Februar 2018)

krete schrieb:


> 10.30 h in Neustadt am Bahnhof.



Ich bin leider raus, ich bin/werde krank


----------



## krete (9. Februar 2018)

Oh je, gute Besserung!


----------



## MassimoC (10. Februar 2018)

Viel Spaß euch heute noch. 

Ich würde morgen eine Trailrunde drehen wenn noch jemand Lust hat. 

Grüsse


----------



## Netze (10. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie stehe ich hier alleine rum......oder meine Uhr geht falsch ?


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Februar 2018)

Dieses WE bin ich noch raus. Fahre höchstens zwischendurch mal eine kleine Runde. Aber nächsten Samstag möchte ich wahrscheinlich in den Wald. Oder Sonntag, aber dann erst mittags.


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Februar 2018)

wer fährt morgen ne gemütliche runde ?


----------



## MassimoC (10. Februar 2018)

Wann würdest du morgen fahren steffen? was machen diw Rippen?.

Grüsse


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Februar 2018)

gegen 11 ? 

jo das passt alles wieder. hatte nur paar tage richtig mit infekt zu kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (10. Februar 2018)

Joa 11 passt. In Neustadt?


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Februar 2018)

jepp


----------



## krete (10. Februar 2018)

@Netze Deine Uhr ging richtig und der Ort war auch richtig, aber ich war 10 min zu spät am Bahnhof, da daheim was dazwischenkam.  Wenn ich daheim noch was geschrieben hätte wäre ich nicht mehr losgefahren. Is ja auch egal, das grüne Rad habe ich noch stehen sehen, habe geparkt und ausgeladen und dann stand niemand mehr am Bahnhof. Nächstes mal
Hab meine Schleifen ums Weinbiet gedreht und dank Verspätung noch ordentlich Sonne abgekriegt ;-)

@tommybgoode Nächstes WE könnte ich evtl. sogar an beiden Tagen. Muss ich mal mit Thomas verhandeln, der hat in der nächsten Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Netze (10. Februar 2018)

Ach sowas, dann haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst. Nach dem der Zug durch war und niemand mehr kam bin ich so gegen 45 los....

Bis demnächst 
Volker


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Februar 2018)

tom ist der hopper für den verein da ? die erweiterung würde mich mal interessieren. können wir ja mal was ausmachen. oder einer fährt mit dem auto und nimmt den mit und am anfang oder ende der tour üben wir noch etwas. wenn man über das teil mit 30 km/h drüber fährt und es hinten dran bischen runter geht... läuft schon einiges )


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Februar 2018)

krete schrieb:


> @tommybgoode Nächstes WE könnte ich evtl. sogar an beiden Tagen. Muss ich mal mit Thomas verhandeln, der hat in der nächsten Woche Urlaub.



Sonntag mittag würde bei mir gut passen. Würde dann ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto fahren und könnte ca. 12:30 in NW sein. Tempo gerne gemütlich.
Falls das nicht geht, würde aber auch Samstag zur üblichen Zeit passen. Sonntag wäre aber besser.



steffenbecki schrieb:


> tom ist der hopper für den verein da ? die erweiterung würde mich mal interessieren. können wir ja mal was ausmachen. oder einer fährt mit dem auto und nimmt den mit und am anfang oder ende der tour üben wir noch etwas. wenn man über das teil mit 30 km/h drüber fährt und es hinten dran bischen runter geht... läuft schon einiges )


Jepp, ist da. Thomas und ich waren damit auch mal im Wald (stand auch oben irgendwo ;-) ) 30km/h brauchst Du da auch bei Weitem nicht. Die Erweiterung habe ich noch nicht mal ausgepackt, kommt aber noch ...


----------



## krete (15. Februar 2018)

Da bei uns grad seltsame Infekte umgehen (Thomas lag mit 40°C Fieber, die Kleine ist heute freiwillig um 18 Uhr ins Bett und mir is auch irgendwie komisch )würde ich spontan entscheiden, wann ich fahren möchte, tendiere aber zu Sonntag. Der Wetterbericht klingt für Sonntag noch ein bißchen sympathischer als für Samstag. Zeit wäre ok. Ich melde mich


----------



## holgerh (16. Februar 2018)

Bei uns passt es auch am Sonntag.
Gruß Holger


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2018)

Wie schaut's morgen aus? Ich könnte ca. 12:30 in NW sein und würde eine gemütliche Runde vorschlagen. Peter ist evtl. dabei, Doris und Holger wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (17. Februar 2018)

Doris ist nicht dabei, die hat es jetzt erwischt., Ich werde 12:30 in NW sein.
Ist HBF Treffpunkt?
Gruß Holger


----------



## otterbiker (17. Februar 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wie schaut's morgen aus? Ich könnte ca. 12:30 in NW sein und würde eine gemütliche Runde vorschlagen. Peter ist evtl. dabei, Doris und Holger wohl nicht.


Hi, ich bin jetzt sicher dabei und dann auch um 12:30 Uhr in Neustadt am HBF...
peter


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2018)

Gut, dann 12:30 HBf.


----------



## krete (17. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auch raus. Der Bazillenbeschuss in dieser Woche war zu arg. Vielleicht am nächsten Wochenende wieder.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2018)

Dann gute Besserung und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## fritzz-Basti (18. Februar 2018)

Bin auch raus, leider in Sölden snowboarden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (18. Februar 2018)

Das tut mir aufrichtig leid für dich


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Februar 2018)

moin moin,

samstag wäre rallye süw. könnten wir ja mit dem rad hochfahren ?


----------



## krete (21. Februar 2018)

Huhu, ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, wer sich wann am Wochenende eine kalte Nase im Wald holen möchte. Ich hätte durchaus Lust zwei Hügel in gemütlichem Tempo zu fahren, vielleicht auch einen dritten. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


Tante Edith sagt, vollständige Sätze ergeben mehr Sinn


----------



## holgerh (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo Katrin
Christian und ich haben den Samstag für eine Tour vorgesehen. Wollten eventuell auch schön früher als 10:30 starten. Genaues war jedoch noch nicht geplant.
Gruß Holger


----------



## ChristianKlaer (21. Februar 2018)




----------



## tommybgoode (21. Februar 2018)

Das passt ja perfekt! Ich wollte heute auch noch fragen, ob jemand Samstag bei einer Tour dabei ist. Und auch eher früher, da ich so gegen 14 Uhr wieder in Speyer sein sollte. Ob man dabei ein bisschen Rallye schaut, ist mir egal. Ich war mal kurz auf der entsprechenden Webseite. Aber so ganz kapiert habe ich den Zeitplan nicht. Kann also nicht einschätzen, ob das passt.


----------



## krete (22. Februar 2018)

Gut, dann am Samstag. Wann wollen wir los? Früher wäre für mich auch kein Problem.


----------



## steffenbecki (22. Februar 2018)

Zur Info:

Laut Veranstalter startet WP 1 über die Kalmit um 13:03 h und der 2te Durchgang wäre 16:33 h.


----------



## holgerh (22. Februar 2018)

Bei mir geht es ab 09:00,


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2018)

Ginge bei mir auch. Hätte aber auch nichts gegen 9:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Laut Veranstalter startet WP 1 über die Kalmit um 13:03 h und der 2te Durchgang wäre 16:33 h.


Passt dann nicht. Aber ist mir aber auch nicht sooo wichtig. War schon ein paar mal mit dem Rad an der Kalmit, wenn das Rennen war.


----------



## krete (23. Februar 2018)

9.30 finde ich gut.


----------



## holgerh (23. Februar 2018)

Passt.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (23. Februar 2018)

9 Uhr 30 perfekt. Kommst Du mit dem Zug Tom?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Februar 2018)

Ja, denke schon. Soll ich ein Ticket für Dich mitholen?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (23. Februar 2018)

Ja bitte, Ticket für mich. Danke


----------



## krete (23. Februar 2018)

Dann treffen wir uns in Neustadt am Bahnhof? Ich will mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Februar 2018)

Ja, genau.


----------



## freeride-nub (23. Februar 2018)

Ich melde mich mal auch an. Hoffe ich schaffe es ausm Bett 

Gruss,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (23. Februar 2018)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal auch an. Hoffe ich schaffe es ausm Bett
> 
> Gruss,
> Sven


Watt? wer bist du denn?  

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nach der Grippe wieder fit bin....aber ich werde mich wohl auch anschließen. Bei so einer exellenten Gesellschaft


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Februar 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Watt? wer bist du denn?
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nach der Grippe wieder fit bin....aber ich werde mich wohl auch anschließen. Bei so einer exellenten Gesellschaft




Aufpassen soll ziemlich glatt sein oben ;-).

Dann mal viel spass.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. März 2018)

ist was geplant am we ?

samstag abend wäre treffen auf der kalmit von den pfalzbikern. auch eine idee da mal hin zufahren


----------



## fritzz-Basti (5. März 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ist was geplant am we ?
> 
> samstag abend wäre treffen auf der kalmit von den pfalzbikern. auch eine idee da mal hin zufahren



Ich hätte bock mal wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Bin zzt. Nur am lernen für eine Zertifizierung nächste Woche dienstag.

@steffenbecki, planst hochzuradeln? Kleiner nightride?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (6. März 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Ich hätte bock mal wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Bin zzt. Nur am lernen für eine Zertifizierung nächste Woche dienstag.
> 
> @steffenbecki, planst hochzuradeln? Kleiner nightride?
> 
> ...




warum nicht. die machen ja viel. ich bin dort in der wa gruppe. mittwoch abends z.b.

bräuchte ich nur noch ne neue lampe wieder 130 euro weg.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (6. März 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> warum nicht. die machen ja viel. ich bin dort in der wa gruppe. mittwoch abends z.b.
> 
> bräuchte ich nur noch ne neue lampe wieder 130 euro weg.



Hab noch zwei lampen und passende Akkus,  sogar mit helmhalterung die man irgendwie mit Kabelbindern fest bekäme.
Hab mir vor Weihnachten die Lupine Blika gegönnt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. März 2018)

Ich könnte Samstag ungefähr zur normalen Zeit. Wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde?


----------



## steffenbecki (6. März 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei lampen und passende Akkus,  sogar mit helmhalterung die man irgendwie mit Kabelbindern fest bekäme.
> Hab mir vor Weihnachten die Lupine Blika gegönnt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


sehr cool, ich hätte schon noch eine finde aber 2 besser. die sigma buster 2000 ist cool. kostet um die 140 euro


----------



## fritzz-Basti (6. März 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> sehr cool, ich hätte schon noch eine finde aber 2 besser. die sigma buster 2000 ist cool. kostet um die 140 euro



Habe jetzt nach paar Jahren mit günstigeren Lampen mit dauernd kaputten/schwachen akkus einmal richtig fett investiert und rufe für paar jahre. Tat aber weh im Geldbeutel


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianKlaer (7. März 2018)

Moin Moin, ich wäre Samstag bei der gemütlichen Runde dabei. Würde mit dem Zug ab Schifferstadt kommen.

Grüse


----------



## otterbiker (7. März 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich könnte Samstag ungefähr zur normalen Zeit. Wer hat Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde?


...da wäre ich wohl auch dabei...


----------



## tommybgoode (7. März 2018)

Gut, dann 10 Uhr Speyer Nordwest. Tour würde ich ab Lambrecht planen.


----------



## krete (7. März 2018)

Schad, Samstag kann ich net, vielleicht klappt es ja nächste WE. Ich möchte am Freitagnachmittag radeln und evtl. am Sonntag, falls jemand mitkommen mag (ich glaube, diese beiden Optionen sind bis jetzt noch nicht hier aufgetaucht )


----------



## Netze (7. März 2018)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei......


----------



## ChristianKlaer (8. März 2018)

Moin moin. Lars und ich wollten Sonntag Morgen 9 Uhr 30 am Bahnhof Neustadt zu einer gemütlichen Runde starten. Katrin wann wolltest Du starten?


----------



## krete (8. März 2018)

Das hört sich gar nicht schlecht an. Ich glaube, da würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. März 2018)

dann machen wir das so


----------



## fritzz-Basti (9. März 2018)

Entscheide spontan ob ich mitkomme, bzw. Sage Bescheid, muss lernen :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## freeride-nub (9. März 2018)

Ich melde mich für Samstag an.


----------



## steffenbecki (9. März 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Entscheide spontan ob ich mitkomme, bzw. Sage Bescheid, muss lernen :-(
> 
> wie siehts aus samstag abend ? ist glaube ich aber Regen gemeldet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MassimoC (9. März 2018)

Bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## steffenbecki (9. März 2018)

samstag morgen geht nicht. sonntag evtl. ihr seid aber immer so früh


----------



## Netze (10. März 2018)

Ich bin für diesen Sonntag raus, Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## nile2 (10. März 2018)

Nach wochenlanger witterungs- und krankheitsbedingter Abstinenz melde ich mich für morgen mal an. 
Ist für'n Sonntag aber arg früh ...


----------



## nile2 (11. März 2018)

habe einen Platten und schaffe es nicht bis halb zehn. schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (16. März 2018)

Hallo,  ich würde morgen früh eine runde drehen. Ich plane mal so 700 Hm ab 9:00 in neustadt. Wenn es gut läuft auch mehr, kamnn aber nicht einschätzen wie die Fitness aussieht.

Grüsse massimo


----------



## steffenbecki (16. März 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich würde morgen früh eine runde drehen. Ich plane mal so 700 Hm ab 9:00 in neustadt. Wenn es gut läuft auch mehr, kamnn aber nicht einschätzen wie die Fitness aussieht.
> 
> Grüsse massimo




infekt seit letzten samstag


----------



## fritzz-Basti (16. März 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich würde morgen früh eine runde drehen. Ich plane mal so 700 Hm ab 9:00 in neustadt. Wenn es gut läuft auch mehr, kamnn aber nicht einschätzen wie die Fitness aussieht.
> 
> Grüsse massimo



Arbeite morgen, viel Spaß 

@Steffen, gute Besserung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MassimoC (17. März 2018)

Joa gute Besserung steffen.


----------



## holgerh (22. März 2018)

Hallo ist am Sa jemand unterwegs?
Christian und ich wollen ab 10 eine Runde fahren.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MassimoC (22. März 2018)

Hoi,

Wir werden bei passendem Wetter am Samstag mit dem singletrailer aufs weinbiet fahren denke auch so ab 10:00 in Neustad . Wenn ihr auch in der Richtung unterwegs seit können wir uns evtl oben treffen, machen ja eh länger Pause.

Sonntag würde ich eine Trailrunde drehen wenn sich jemand findet.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (23. März 2018)

Das können wir gerne so machen.
Details besprechen wir vor Ort.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (23. März 2018)




----------



## freeride-nub (23. März 2018)

Würde mich morgen anschliessen. Treffpunkt NW Bahnhof?


----------



## holgerh (23. März 2018)

freeride-nub schrieb:


> Würde mich morgen anschliessen. Treffpunkt NW Bahnhof


Genau Treffpunkt 10:00 NW Bahnhof.


----------



## krete (23. März 2018)

Ich komme morgen auch mit.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2018)

Ich bin Sonntag mit dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. März 2018)

moin moin,

ich würde mitfahren am sonntag bei akzeptablem wetter.

aber gemütlich. lag jetzt fast 2 wochen flach


----------



## cougar1982 (23. März 2018)

Ich bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## nile2 (23. März 2018)

Wenn es am Sonntag nicht mehr als 2 Berge sind, würde ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## MassimoC (24. März 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich würde mitfahren am sonntag bei akzeptablem wetter.
> 
> aber gemütlich. lag jetzt fast 2 wochen flach





nile2 schrieb:


> Wenn es am Sonntag nicht mehr als 2 Berge sind, würde ich auch mitkommen.




Hallo, dann würde ich mal vorschlagen

Start um 9:30 in Neustadt und plane mal 2 Hügel ein bis Lambrecht. Ab da können wir ja dann schauen wie es läuft und ggf weiterfahren oder aufteilen. Hüttenpause ist nicht geplant bzw wir schauen mal.

Grüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. März 2018)

Wer ein Ticket möchte, steht dann einfach kurz vor 9 in Speyer Nordwest am Bahnhof.
Dann bis morgen.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. März 2018)

Start um 9:30  finde ich sehr gut. Kathrin kommt dann will morgen vielleicht auch noch mit. Entscheidet sie aber dann spontan.


----------



## tommybgoode (24. März 2018)

Uffbasse: Heute nacht wird die Uhr umstellt, gefühlt fahren wir also eine Stunde früher los


----------



## nile2 (24. März 2018)

Das ist sehr früh. Ist die Startzeit noch verhandelbar?


----------



## MassimoC (24. März 2018)

*Start um 10:00* Zeitumstellung mitberücksichtigt. Dann ist es gefühlt nicht 8:30 sonder 9.

Es war ja eh geplant ggf mal früher zu starten.


----------



## krete (24. März 2018)

Ok, dann 10. 
@ChristianKlaer: ich bin grad (über)mu(e)tig und beschließe, ich gehe morgen mit


----------



## steffenbecki (24. März 2018)

.


----------



## nile2 (24. März 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> *Start um 10:00* Zeitumstellung mitberücksichtigt. Dann ist es gefühlt nicht 8:30 sonder 9.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Es war ja eh geplant ggf mal früher zu starten.



Später ist es wärmer und sonniger und schöner ;-)


----------



## krete (24. März 2018)

Der Wald ist früher aber auch meist leerer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (24. März 2018)

Jetzt nicht mehr so leer, komme auch mit Morgen


----------



## tommybgoode (24. März 2018)

Nur um sicherzugehen: Start also um 10 Uhr in NW, das heißt um 9:27 ab Speyer Nordwest für Speyerer.


----------



## MassimoC (24. März 2018)

jup.


----------



## Larslampe (27. März 2018)

Tach zusammen, 
Christian und ich fahren am Freitag (30.03.) ne Runde.
Treffpunkt 9.30h NW Bahnhof. 
Wir fahren ab Schifferstadt (9.15h).
Wird ne kleine gemütliche Runde.
Ca.700-800hm S1-S2 (mehr schaffe ich noch nicht ).
Freuen uns auf jeden der mitkommt. 

Grüße Christian und Lars


----------



## MassimoC (27. März 2018)

Heyho, wir würden freitag mit.Also ich mit Anhänger und Anhang x2. Würden uns dann aber warscheinlich bei der ersten hütte ausklinken.

Grüsse

Edit: Donnerstag würde ich eine LVL 3 Tour Richtung Eckkopf drehen Start 9:30 NW.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2018)

Plant von euch am Samstag Nachmittag jemand eine Tour um Neustadt zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. April 2018)

Wer hätte Donnerstag Lust auf eine Tour? Level 2 oder 3


----------



## steffenbecki (3. April 2018)

ich fahre am sonntag früh morgens mit leuten aus karksruhe nach saßbachwalden. kann noch jmd mitnehmen fall interesse besteht.

treffpunkt ist allerdings schon um 9 h in karlsruhe


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. April 2018)

Moin ich wäre Donnerstag verfügbar für ne Tour. Wegen dem Level müsste man noch schauen ob das passt .


----------



## tommybgoode (3. April 2018)

Das heißt dann also Dein Wunsch wäre Level 2, oder? Dann machen wir das so. Wir könnten ja 1000+Hm anpeilen, aber ohne Stress. Quasi als Vorbereitung für den Gäsbock und Ostereierverbrennung!?

Zeit? 9 oder 10 Uhr?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. April 2018)

Das hört sich sehr gut an, bin ich dabei. Start 9 oder 10 Uhr wäre beides möglich bei mir, unterwerfe mich hier der Gruppenmeinung. Grüße


----------



## tommybgoode (3. April 2018)

Dann machen wir jetzt einfach 9 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest fest. Start und Ziel überlege ich mir noch. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt NW, zumindest nicht beides. Möchte mal etwas anderes fahren.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. April 2018)

Was anderes fahren hört sich sehr gut an 9 Uhr freu ich mich


----------



## krete (4. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich wollte mal fragen, wie denn so die Planungen für das Wochenende aussehen. Der Wetterbericht deutet an, dass die Winterschuhe endlich im Keller bleiben können (und der Wald wahrscheinlich voll wird). Daher würde ich grundsätzlich lieber früh los und vielleicht net unbedingt an der Hohen Loog rumkurven  Wäre wer dabei?


----------



## holgerh (4. April 2018)

Hallo Katrin
wenn die Tour am So stattfindet sind Doris und ich dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. April 2018)

Hi. Sonntag, zeitig könnte ich einplanen  Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (5. April 2018)

Gut, dann fahren wir am Sonntag. Startpunkt und genaue Uhrzeit können noch verhandelt werden. Eine Idee hätte ich, aber die muß noch reifen ;-)

Zusatz: Das Tempo wird sicherlich nicht hoch, aber zwei-drei Hügel dürfen es schon sein


----------



## holgerh (5. April 2018)

Passt. Da sind wir dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. April 2018)

Wir sollten noch berücksichtigen das am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr Tag der offenen Tür ist in Neustadt das könnte das Parken und die Anreise beeinflussen.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. April 2018)

Ich fahre morgen relativ früh noch eine Runde, wahrscheinlich ohne oder mit kurzer Hüttenpause. 1000+Hm. Abfahrt um 8 oder 9. Zurück in Speyer 13 Uhr oder so. Also falls jemand mit mag...


----------



## krete (7. April 2018)

Ich habe mich jetzt für einen Start in NW entschieden. Wann wollen wir los? 9 oder 9.30? Kommt jemand mit dem Zug?
Wenn wir früh losfahren, dürften wir dem großen Ansturm zum verkaufsoffenen Sonntag zumindest bei der Anreise entkommen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (7. April 2018)

Hi, ich komme mit dem Zug 9 Uhr  und 9 Uhr 30 . Bis Morgen. Gruß


----------



## holgerh (7. April 2018)

Uns wäre 09:30 recht.
NW Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## krete (7. April 2018)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen früh


----------



## tommybgoode (10. April 2018)

Morgen gibt's mehr Infos, aber schon mal zum Vormerken: Am Samstag findet parallel eine Level 2 und Level 3 - Tour statt. Level 2 machen Holger und Doris, Level 3 mache ich. Abfahrt für Level 2 ist 10:30 in NW. Ich werde wahrscheinlich etwas früher starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (11. April 2018)

klingt gut.

der tag in sasbachwalden war auch sehr schön. sehr schöne strecke dort. shutteln funktioniert auch super. ist auf alle fälle einen tagesausflug wert.
demnächst wird die strecke dort erweitert und nochmsl länger.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (11. April 2018)

Moin. Ich bin am Samstag bei L2 dabei und komme mit dem Zug aus Schifferstadt.
Grus


----------



## tommybgoode (11. April 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> klingt gut.
> 
> der tag in sasbachwalden war auch sehr schön. sehr schöne strecke dort. shutteln funktioniert auch super. ist auf alle fälle einen tagesausflug wert.
> demnächst wird die strecke dort erweitert und nochmsl länger.


Ja, will ich auf alle Fälle auch mal hin.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. April 2018)

Servus,

Will am Wochenende auch fahren und melde mich falls ich mitkomme.

Anderes Thema:
Bike-Festival Freiburg 20.-22.04.
Bin ich mitm Kumpel und wir haben eine Ferienwohnung in der noch paar Betten frei sind, falls jemand mit Interesse hat


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MassimoC (11. April 2018)

Wäre am Samstag L3 dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. April 2018)

Kleines Update für Samstag:

Abfahrt für die L3-Tour ist um 9 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später auf den Bahnhöfen Richtung PW. Tourstart ist in Lambrecht oder Weidenthal (habe ich noch nicht final entscheiden). Ich werde mit dem Zug fahren. Wer mit dem Zug mitmöchte steht in Speyer oder gibt mir Bescheid, wenn ich ein Ticket holen soll.
Die L2-Tour trifft sich um 10:30 in NW. Anfahrt muss man selbst regeln.
Beide Touren werden über die Kalmit führen und wenn es passt, treffen wir uns dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (12. April 2018)

Ich reihe mich bei L2 ein. Muss schauen was die Grippe übrig gelassen hat.
Gruß,
Sven


----------



## krete (12. April 2018)

Samstag Level 2. Trotz der späten Startzeit ;-) Ich komme direkt zum Bahnhof.


----------



## holgerh (12. April 2018)

krete schrieb:


> Samstag Level 2. Trotz der späten Startzeit ;-) Ich komme direkt zum Bahnho


Wir werden *09:30* in NW HBF losfahren.


----------



## krete (12. April 2018)

Das klingt sehr gut


----------



## Florian.R (12. April 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Kleines Update für Samstag:
> 
> Abfahrt für die L3-Tour ist um 9 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später auf den Bahnhöfen Richtung PW. Tourstart ist in Lambrecht oder Weidenthal (habe ich noch nicht final entscheiden). Ich werde mit dem Zug fahren. Wer mit dem Zug mitmöchte steht in Speyer oder gibt mir Bescheid, wenn ich ein Ticket holen soll.
> Die L2-Tour trifft sich um 10:30 in NW. Anfahrt muss man selbst regeln.
> Beide Touren werden über die Kalmit führen und wenn es passt, treffen wir uns dort.



Bin auch dabei! Werde aber aus Richtung KL kommen, wo ist denn Start?


----------



## Larslampe (12. April 2018)

Moin, wann geht denn jetzt die L2 Tour am Samstag los???
Wäre dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (12. April 2018)

Florian.R schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! Werde aber aus Richtung KL kommen, wo ist denn Start?


Habe gerade die Tour fertiggebastelt. Tourstart der Level3-Tour ist in Weidenthal. Wir fahren ca. 37km und 1200Hm. Werde wohl das Hardtail nehmen


----------



## steffenbecki (13. April 2018)

uppsa das ist ne menge. da ich morgen aus dem nachtdienst komme muss ich schauen ob ich fit bin. evtl fahre ich erst sonntag dann.


----------



## holgerh (13. April 2018)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Moin, wann geht denn jetzt die L2 Tour am Samstag los???
> Wäre dabei


Hallo die L2 Tour startet 09:30 am HBF in Neustadt.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. April 2018)

Weil die Infos etwas verteilt und teilweise wohl nicht ganz klar waren:

Die Level 3 - Tour morgen hat folgende Eckdaten:
Zug-Abfahrt: 9 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest
Tourstart: Weidenthal um 9:45
Dann geht es über Helmbachweiher Richtung Kalmit nach NW
Tourende: NW um ... mal schauen ...
Insgesamt haben wir ca. 37km und 1200Hm am Ende.

Verpflegung sollte man etwas dabei haben. Evtl. machen wir auch ein kleines Hüttenpäuschen, aber nicht unbedingt sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. April 2018)

Steht die L2-Tour heute auch Nicht-Biker-Club-Speyer Mitgliedern zu Verfügung ?


----------



## holgerh (14. April 2018)

Steht die L2-Tour heute auch Nicht-Biker-Club-Speyer Mitgliedern zu Verfügung ?[/QUOTE

Na klar.


----------



## MassimoC (18. April 2018)

Hallo,

Jemand am Samstag unterwegs?

ich würde wie letztes WE eine Längere runde Level 3 drehen. Rund 1200 hm ( + das was noch geht  )
Zur Strecke würde ich mir noch gedanken machen.

Edit:

Dabei 

- ich
- sven


----------



## tommybgoode (19. April 2018)

Ich kann leider an beiden Tagen nicht. Holger und Doris können auch nicht. Normalerweise wäre jetzt am Sonntag eine Tour. Mag die jemand übernehmen?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (19. April 2018)

Bin dieses WE in Freiburg auf dem MTB Festival 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (19. April 2018)

moin moin,

ich guide am sonntag eh eine tour . startpunkt und zeit 10 h, parklpatz nollenkopf. 

grobe orientierung: hambacher schloß, hohe loog, kalmit, felsenmeer, treppenweh


----------



## krete (19. April 2018)

Ich würde morgen Nachmittag eine Runde fahren.  Ich könnte ab 15.30 und dann 2-3 h fahren wären mein Plan.


----------



## freeride-nub (19. April 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jemand am Samstag unterwegs?
> 
> ...


Meiner Einer fährt am Samstag mit. Werde versuchen mit zu halten


----------



## otterbiker (19. April 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich guide am sonntag eh eine tour . startpunkt und zeit 10 h, parklpatz nollenkopf.
> 
> grobe orientierung: hambacher schloß, hohe loog, kalmit, felsenmeer, treppenweh


Hi,
ich würde mich da gerne anschließen und wäre entsprechend um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Nollenkopf.
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (19. April 2018)

Guten Abend, guten Abend...
nach kurzer Rücksprache würde ich die Kalender-Tour am Sonntag übernehmen. Startzeit 9.30, der Startort dürfte morgen abend feststehen. Entweder Neustadt Bhf oder Lambrecht, auf jeden Fall für die Zugfahrer erreichbar. Tempo/Hömes eher Level 2, die Streckenlänge bekomme ich noch vom Level 3 runter, meine ersten Ideen waren ein bißchen lang  Näheres folgt.

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## krete (20. April 2018)

Also, Start in Neustadt um 9.30 am Bahnhof. Bewährtes und Bekanntes in nicht häufig gefahrener Kombination. Glaub ich jedenfalls


----------



## steffenbecki (21. April 2018)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mich da gerne anschließen und wäre entsprechend um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Nollenkopf.
> peter




servus,

ja mach das. 10 h dort


----------



## otterbiker (21. April 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ja mach das. 10 h dort


Hi, ich plane dann um und fahre mit Kathrin mit, die sind früher unterwegs....
Gruß,


----------



## otterbiker (21. April 2018)

krete schrieb:


> Also, Start in Neustadt um 9.30 am Bahnhof. Bewährtes und Bekanntes in nicht häufig gefahrener Kombination. Glaub ich jedenfalls


Hi Kathrin,
ich würde gerne mitfahren und wäre um 9:30 Uhr am Bahnhof NW.
p.s. falls noch jemand Bahn fährt bitte Bescheid geben, ansonsten fahre ich mit dem Auto


----------



## krete (21. April 2018)

Alles klar, ich komme direkt mit dem Auto nach Neustadt. Bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (24. April 2018)

Am Donnerstag abend macht die Hellerhütte ja länger auf. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit? Ich würde 18 Uhr ab Speyer anpeilen. Dann ab 18:30 Start mit dem Rad Richtung Hellerhütte. Und danach mit einem kleinen Schlenker wieder nach NW. Licht kann ich auch mitbringen, falls jemand etwas braucht.

Außerdem ist Samstag wieder eine Tour. Ich werde eine Level-3 Tour mit ca. 1200Hm machen. Start in Speyer wahrscheinlich um 9 Uhr. Details folgen.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. April 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag abend macht die Hellerhütte ja länger auf. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit? Ich würde 18 Uhr ab Speyer anpeilen. Dann ab 18:30 Start mit dem Rad Richtung Hellerhütte. Und danach mit einem kleinen Schlenker wieder nach NW. Licht kann ich auch mitbringen, falls jemand etwas braucht.
> 
> Außerdem ist Samstag wieder eine Tour. Ich werde eine Level-3 Tour mit ca. 1200Hm machen. Start in Speyer wahrscheinlich um 9 Uhr. Details folgen.




die pfalzbiker starten da glaube ich eine tour. klausenthal meine ich.

ich habe die kids abends wahrscheinlich.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (25. April 2018)

Moin. Donnerstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## steffenbecki (25. April 2018)

kurzer einschib noch in eigener sache:

falls jmd interesse an meinem swoop bzw am jeffsy hat einfach pn


----------



## fritzz-Basti (25. April 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> kurzer einschib noch in eigener sache:
> 
> falls jmd interesse an meinem swoop bzw am jeffsy hat einfach pn



Was kaufst nun neues Steffen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larslampe (25. April 2018)

Moin, bin Donnerstag auch mit dabei.
Komme mit Christian mit der S-Bahn.


----------



## kRoNiC (25. April 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> kurzer einschib noch in eigener sache:
> 
> falls jmd interesse an meinem swoop bzw am jeffsy hat einfach pn



Ich tippe mal auf Propain Hugene


----------



## steffenbecki (25. April 2018)

Klingt interessant das bike. 

29 zoll .

Dazu muss aber erst mal eines weg oder besser beide.


----------



## MassimoC (25. April 2018)

Morgen ist mir leider zu kanpp. Bin aber am Samstag dabei!

@steffenbecki ich dachte du wärst so zufrieden gewesen mit dem jeffsy.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. April 2018)

Moin Moin,

ja bin ich auch. Trotzdem 

Wer fährt denn Sonntag, Montag oder Dienstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (26. April 2018)

Ich bin Samstag auch dabei

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2018)

@ Lars und Christian:
Soll ich für euch dann Tickets mitholen? Braucht ihr Lampen?


----------



## Larslampe (26. April 2018)

Hi Tom,

ja, wäre prima wenn du für Christian und mich Tickets besorgen könntest.
Lampen haben wir (hatte Christian extra noch mal gefragt).

Bis später


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2018)

OK, hole ich. Dann bis später.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. April 2018)

Ja Ticket wäre super, erleuchtet bin ich schon .
Bis später.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. April 2018)

Ein paar mehr Details für morgen:

Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 9:00. Wir fahren zwischen NW und Lambrecht ca. 1200Hm. Hüttenpause eher nicht oder kurz. Also ein bisschen etwas mitnehmen.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. April 2018)

hat jemand spontan lust auf ne kurze runde heute mittag ?


----------



## MassimoC (1. Mai 2018)

Moin, wer fährt am Sa. eigentlich noch die lange Runde? 

Grüsse


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre auch lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2018)

Gut, dass Du fragst. Eigentlich plan(t)e ich lang. Allerdings hätte ich am Sonntag wahrscheinlich Zeit für Beerfelden oder Stromberg oder so. Und dann wäre es für meinen alten Körper evtl. doch besser am Samstag "kurz" zu fahren. Wer hätte denn Sonntag Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MassimoC (1. Mai 2018)

Stell dich nicht so an,  Beerfelden hat ein Lift, wir wären  am Sonntag dabei. Bergab geht immer.


----------



## cougar1982 (2. Mai 2018)

Sonntag muß ich arbeiten. Aber die Langstrecke muß schon sein oder soll uns der Kelme an der Teilung wieder überreden?
Wir sollten dann aber nicht zu weit hinten starten damit wir nicht zu spät an die Teilung kommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2018)

Ja ja, ihr habt ja Recht.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (2. Mai 2018)

Plane auch lang zu fahren, stromberg wäre sehr cool


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (2. Mai 2018)

moin moin,

für diejenigen, die nicht beim gäsbock fahren. ich werde samstags früh fahren. 08:30 h in neustadt da ich nachmittags verplant bin. strecke weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (2. Mai 2018)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns 8:30 fertig (mit Startnummer, fahrfertiges Radf und Pipi gemacht) vor der Turnhalle treffen. Dann könnten wir uns aufteilen in Lang und Kurz und gemeinsam losradeln.


----------



## MassimoC (2. Mai 2018)

Klingt nach nem plan. Muss nur noch überlegen welches Rad.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. Mai 2018)

Sucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für Freitag? Eine Bekannte muss nun doch absagen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. Mai 2018)

Ähm Samstag natürlich


----------



## Larslampe (3. Mai 2018)

Ich würde es nehmen


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. Mai 2018)

Ok alles klar


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. Mai 2018)

Weiß jemand wie das genau abläuft jetzt mit der Startplatz Übernahme? Der Name des Starters wird ja so kurz vor dem Marathon nicht mehr geändert, bedeutet wir holen den Startplatz am Samstag einfach auf den Namen des Vorbesitzers und gut ist?


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2018)

@ChristianKlaer : Lass das den Kelme nicht lesen ;-) Der Name soll bestimmt noch geändert werden. Stichwort: Susi mit Bart im Krankenwagen. Allerdings kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen wie das gehandlet werden soll. Am besten mal im anderen Thread oder per mail oder so klären.

@cougar1982 : 8:30 ist gut. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug 7:19 in Speyer losfahren. Falls jemand gemeinsam mit dem Ticket fahren möchte ... melden.

@MassimoC : Nimm den Downhiller am Samstag und am Sonntag das Hardtail. Ich mach's umgekehrt, dann können wir schön zusammen fahren ;-)

@fritzz-Basti : Stromberg hätte ich auch extrem viel Lust drauf. Aber nach 2000Hömes am Samstag will ich glaube ich auch eher den Lift nehmen


----------



## fritzz-Basti (3. Mai 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> @ChristianKlaer : Lass das den Kelme nicht lesen ;-) Der Name soll bestimmt noch geändert werden. Stichwort: Susi mit Bart im Krankenwagen. Allerdings kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen wie das gehandlet werden soll. Am besten mal im anderen Thread oder per mail oder so klären.
> 
> @cougar1982 : 8:30 ist gut. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug 7:19 in Speyer losfahren. Falls jemand gemeinsam mit dem Ticket fahren möchte ... melden.
> 
> ...



Kann am Sonntag nicht mit, übernehme für einen Kollegen die Bereitschaft.

Aber wir sehen uns Samstag in der Bahn bzw spätestens am Start.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MassimoC (5. Mai 2018)

Wie schaut die allgemeine Fitness  für morgen aus? Is was festes ausgemacht für beerfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Mai 2018)

Ich bin zwar etwas platt, aber für gemütliches Saison-Einrollen im Bikepark geht das schon. Würde gerne 10 Uhr dort starten. Wahrscheinlich ein 4-h-Ticket. Mehr braucht's morgen wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## MassimoC (5. Mai 2018)

Oki! Annette freut sich sich auch auf ein paar drops


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Mai 2018)

Ich ziehe sie die kleinen und mittleren runter. Und Du machst dann die größeren mit ihr 

Da mein GPS ja momentan nur Unsinn bei den Höhendaten aufzeichnet, habe ich die Tour heute Strava mal aktualisieren lassen. Strava meint es sehr gut mit dem eigenen Ego. Da kommen gut 3300Hm raus


----------



## freeride-nub (5. Mai 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da mein GPS ja momentan nur Unsinn bei den Höhendaten aufzeichnet, habe ich die Tour heute Strava mal aktualisieren lassen. Strava meint es sehr gut mit dem eigenen Ego. Da kommen gut 3300Hm raus [emoji38]



Strava ist doof, sobald der Track nicht von einem Gerät kommt, von dem Strava weiß, dass es einen barometrischen Sensor hat, berechnet es die Höhenmeter selbst mit Hilfe eigener Höhendaten. Und diese scheinen für unsere Ecke nicht sehr genau zu sein.
Daher habe ich auch gerade meine Tour wieder gelöscht, Strava wollte mir 2000 hm andichten.

Viel Spaß morgen in Beerfelden!

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## holgerh (7. Mai 2018)

Für Sa haben Doris und ich eine Tour L2 geplant.
Plan ist Abfahrt 09:30 NW HBF. Von da gemütlich Richtung Weinbiet Stadeberg und nochmals zum Weinbiet. Eine Pause ist auf dem Weinbiet vorgesehen, bevor es wieder Richtung NW HBF geht.
Christian ist auch dabei. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## fritzz-Basti (7. Mai 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Für Sa haben Doris und ich eine Tour L2 geplant.
> Plan ist Abfahrt 09:30 NW HBF. Von da gemütlich Richtung Weinbiet Stadeberg und nochmals zum Weinbiet. Eine Pause ist auf dem Weinbiet vorgesehen, bevor es wieder Richtung NW HBF geht.
> Christian ist auch dabei. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
> Gruß Holger



Hab am Wochenende mein erstes Enduro-Rennen. In der Gruppe E1-SENIOR, mit 29 zählt man da schon zum älteren Semester[emoji23], aber es gibt noch Super-Senior.
Hoffe bald nochmal mitfahren zu können 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## holgerh (7. Mai 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> Rennen



Da wünsche ich mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## krete (8. Mai 2018)

Ich würde am Samstag mitkommen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. Mai 2018)

Morgen Vatertags Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Mai 2018)

Da müsste Massimo den Singletrailer für den Kasten Bier mitnehmen ;-) Ich kann aber leider nicht, wir sind mit den Handball-Kids unterwegs.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. Mai 2018)




----------



## MassimoC (9. Mai 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da müsste Massimo den Singletrailer für den Kasten Bier mitnehmen ;-) Ich kann aber leider nicht, wir sind mit den Handball-Kids unterwegs.



Haha  ja das tät euch gefallen......! ich muss aber auch leider für morgen absagen.


Ich und Annette würden uns am Samstag anschliessen.


----------



## holgerh (9. Mai 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ich und Annette würden uns am Samstag anschliessen.



Gerne.


----------



## Netze (9. Mai 2018)

Ich würde dann am Samstag auch mal wieder mitfahren.
Gruß 
Volker


----------



## holgerh (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo eine Übersicht wer sich für Samstag gemeldet hat

Doris, Emily, Christian, Lars, Katrin, Anette, Massimo, Volker und ich.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 10 begrenzt.

Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (10. Mai 2018)

Dann schnapp ich mir mal den letzten Platz am Samstag [emoji16]

Gruß, Sven

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Mai 2018)

Dann sehen wir uns ja evtl auf dem weinbiet. ich möchte von neustadt über kaisergarten, lambrecht und weinbiet fahren.


----------



## annecy (11. Mai 2018)

Wir kommen morgen mal aus der falschen Richtung, unsere S-Bahn kommt aber auch in 9:26 in NW an. Also nicht wundern daß wir mal nicht im Zug sind.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Mai 2018)

Normalerweise wäre jetzt am Sonntag eine Tour. Ich kann die leider nicht guiden und so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, sind da sowieso die meisten weg/krank/etc.

Am Samstag könnte ich aber und würde da gerne nach Beerfelden oder Stromberg gehen. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit?


----------



## freeride-nub (15. Mai 2018)

Och menno! Bin im Urlaub[emoji21]

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritzz-Basti (16. Mai 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Normalerweise wäre jetzt am Sonntag eine Tour. Ich kann die leider nicht guiden und so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, sind da sowieso die meisten weg/krank/etc.
> 
> Am Samstag könnte ich aber und würde da gerne nach Beerfelden oder Stromberg gehen. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit?



Hier!!!! Halbtags/Vormittags wäre ich dabei. Hab in Winterberg nochmal richtig Bock auf Ballern bekommen.
Sag noch genau Bescheid 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2018)

Guiden könnte ich am Sonntag. Allerdings erst ab 11:30 h. Ich bin morgens wahrscheinlich eh in Speyer-Lachendorf.
Hängt aber vom Wetter ab. Treffpunkt wäre dann wie immer der Bahnhof in NW. Strecke können wir dort ausmachen. Wer mag meldet sich dann einfach bei mir.


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Mai 2018)

Für Spontane:

heute mittag kurze Tour ? 1 Hügel und dann 2 Abfahrten ? Hat jemand Lust ?


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Mai 2018)

Kann leider nicht, aber mich würde die Strecke interessieren. Klingt nach einem Perpetuum mobile für's Rad ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2018)

Samstag eine normale Tour wird wohl nicht klappen. Aber ich könnte Stromberg von ca. 13-17 Uhr anbieten. Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (24. Mai 2018)

Mit Kids oder Ohne?


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Mai 2018)

ohne. Aber wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr sie ja auch mitnehmen.


----------



## MassimoC (24. Mai 2018)

Wir wären mit der kleinen dabei!


----------



## freeride-nub (25. Mai 2018)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß und bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Mai 2018)

Am Wochenende gibt es wieder mal eine ganz "normale" Tour:

*Sonntag, 3. Juni ist Level 2 - Tour*
Start in Speyer Nordwest ist um 9 Uhr, um den Wanderern ein wenig aus dem Weg zu gehen. Zurück in Speyer sind wir also wieder gegen 14 Uhr oder 14:30. Ich peile irgendwas ab Lambrecht an, habe das aber noch nicht entschieden oder konkret geplant. Falls es Wünsche gibt ... her damit.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Mai 2018)

Moin ich bin dabei am Sonntag.

Kurze Info, Mittwoch Abend haben Lars und ich geplant zum L# zu fahren 18 Uhr 30 Start in NW. Gruß


----------



## Frank-Sohn (28. Mai 2018)

Hi nach langer pause fahre ich am Samstag mit Thomas und zwei Kollegen eine Tour.
Sonntag bin ich leider verhindert  .
Wenn jemand am Samstag Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschließen, Start in Neustadt am Bahnhof 10:30 .
Gruß Frank


----------



## holgerh (28. Mai 2018)

Doris und ich melden uns auch für Sonntag an.
Gruß Holger


----------



## krete (29. Mai 2018)

Ich würde morgen mitkommen. Wo trefft ihr Euch? Am Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Mai 2018)

Hi. Ja Treffpunkt Bahnhof NW


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Mai 2018)

Ich plane morgen gegen 10:00 zu fahren. Vermutlich ab Deidesheim oder Wachenheim. Bin da aber flexiebel.


----------



## krete (29. Mai 2018)

Alles klar. Bis morgen


----------



## MassimoC (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,  jemand morgen unterwegs? Würde morgen früh ne entspannte runde drehen. Planung offen....


----------



## freeride-nub (1. Juni 2018)

Bin Sonntag dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2018)

Dann mache ich mal eine Liste für Sonntag:


Tom (Guide)
Christian
Doris
Holger
Sven
Evelin
Noch 4 Plätze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. Juni 2018)

Moin. Tom ich würde beim Zugticket mitmachen und wie immer ab Schifferstadt zu steigen. Gruß


----------



## Florian.R (2. Juni 2018)

Hey, 
ich bin morgen früh auch dabei 
Start ist dann halb zehn in Lambrecht?
Gruß Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Juni 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Moin. Tom ich würde beim Zugticket mitmachen und wie immer ab Schifferstadt zu steigen. Gruß


Hole ich Dir mit.
Evelin auch?



Florian.R schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin morgen früh auch dabei
> Start ist dann halb zehn in Lambrecht?
> Gruß Florian


Genau.


----------



## nile2 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich brauche kein Ticket. Komme mit dem Auto


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2018)

Mittwoch abend fahren wir aufs Lambertskreuz.
Ich würde 18 Uhr vorschlagen, ein wenig früher ginge aber auch. Wer mag mit? Wer braucht ein Ticket?

Am Samstag möchte ich statt einer Tour wahrscheinlich nach Stromberg. Beerfelden wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative.
Ungefähr 10 Uhr Abfahrt. Ort und Zeit sind aber noch verhandelbar. Könnte man evtl. auch vom Wetter abhängig machen
und kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## krete (5. Juni 2018)

Ich würde morgen mitkommen, Start am Bahnhof?

Hm, Samstag geht bei uns leider nicht. Könntest du auch am Sonntag? Da wären wir alle drei dabei, also bei einem Ausflug nach Stromberg


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juni 2018)

Samstag möchte ich auf alle Fälle fahren. Ich könnte aber zusätzlich einen Ausflug mit den Kids am Sonntag machen. Der Übungsplatz hat jetzt auch wieder geöffnet. Dann aber entweder eher früh bis mittags oder eher spät ab mittags. Können wir ja morgen noch mal drüber reden.

Von der Strecke für morgen bin ich flexibel. Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte: Start in NW, Weinbiet, Lambertskreuz. Abfahrt nach Lambrecht. Ab Lambrecht wieder in den Zug.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. Juni 2018)

Bin morgen dabei und würde auch ein Ticket benötigen.

Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen,

fährt jeman am Samstag oder Sonntag eine normale Tour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (7. Juni 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Samstag möchte ich auf alle Fälle fahren. Ich könnte aber zusätzlich einen Ausflug mit den Kids am Sonntag machen. Der Übungsplatz hat jetzt auch wieder geöffnet. Dann aber entweder eher früh bis mittags oder eher spät ab mittags. Können wir ja morgen noch mal drüber reden.
> 
> Von der Strecke für morgen bin ich flexibel. Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte: Start in NW, Weinbiet, Lambertskreuz. Abfahrt nach Lambrecht. Ab Lambrecht wieder in den Zug.



Samstag bin ich auch dabei, würde 1000hm+ planen
was steht an am Samstag? L2 oder L3?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juni 2018)

Weder noch. Eigentlich ist Befe oder Stromberg geplant.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (7. Juni 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Weder noch. Eigentlich ist Befe oder Stromberg geplant.


auch gut


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Juni 2018)

Zeit und genauen Plan machen wir kurzfristig wetterabhängig. Aber tendenziell am nicht zu frühen Vormittag los.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (7. Juni 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Zeit und genauen Plan machen wir kurzfristig wetterabhängig. Aber tendenziell am nicht zu frühen Vormittag los.



Ok, gerne wieder Befe halbtageskarte

Wobei stromber reizt mich auch mal wieder und ist angenehmer zu fahren


----------



## ChristianKlaer (10. Juni 2018)

Wäre am Mittwoch wieder jemand bei einer Runde zum L# dabei? Die Hellerhütte hat ja die nächsten 2 Wochen zu.

Aktuell würden Lars und ich AM Mittwoch 18 Uhr 30 starten. 

Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (10. Juni 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Wäre am Mittwoch wieder jemand bei einer Runde zum L# dabei? Die Hellerhütte hat ja die nächsten 2 Wochen zu.
> 
> Aktuell würden Lars und ich AM Mittwoch 18 Uhr 30 starten.
> 
> Gruß



wenns passt ich


----------



## ChristianKlaer (10. Juni 2018)




----------



## fritzz-Basti (12. Juni 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Wäre am Mittwoch wieder jemand bei einer Runde zum L# dabei? Die Hellerhütte hat ja die nächsten 2 Wochen zu.
> 
> Aktuell würden Lars und ich AM Mittwoch 18 Uhr 30 starten.
> 
> Gruß



wenn wetter und zeit passt ich auch, wo wollt ihr starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (12. Juni 2018)

Alternativ wären auch die pfalzbiker eine option. fahren morgen 3 oder 4 gruppen.


----------



## Larslampe (13. Juni 2018)

Start ist noch flexibel.
Endweder NW Bahnhof oder Lambrecht Bahnhof.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (13. Juni 2018)

Moin. Ja so sehe ich das auch, wobei es eventuell interessant wäre gelbes # zu fahren und dann über weinbiet nach nw. Gruß


----------



## Larslampe (13. Juni 2018)

Starten wegen Wetter und eventl.Regen von NW.
Dann können wir kurzfristig die Route ändern.


----------



## Larslampe (13. Juni 2018)

Starten wegen Wetter und eventl. Regen von NW.


----------



## Larslampe (13. Juni 2018)

Zug verpasst und Christian kann leider auch nicht.
Wir sagen deshalb für heute ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (14. Juni 2018)

Hi ich fahre am Samstag eine Level 2 Tour wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
Treffpunkt ist am Bahnhof in Neustadt am 10:30 Uhr
Gruß Frank


----------



## steffenbecki (19. Juni 2018)

Moin Moin,

hat jmd Interesse auf Berrfelden am Samstag ? da wäre Testday von YT.

Habe aber gerade nicht das richtige Rad dafür .
Alternativ würde ich Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tour fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Juni 2018)

Reizen würde mich das schon. Aber eigentlich wollte ich eher mal wieder eine relativ normale Tour anbieten:

Samstag würde ich unsere mobile Rampe mitnehmen. Dann könnten wir eine Stunde spielen. Und anschließend noch eine gemütliche Level 2 - Runde auf die Kalmit.

Wer hätte denn Interesse?


----------



## holgerh (19. Juni 2018)

Schade, wir kommen erst Sa Abend zurück.


----------



## nile2 (19. Juni 2018)

Und ich kann leider auch nicht am Samstag, schade.


----------



## steffenbecki (20. Juni 2018)

dann machen wir doch samstag einfach was normales.....

ich würde mit fahrn.


----------



## Larslampe (20. Juni 2018)

Wer hat Lust heute Abend zum Lambertskreuz?
Christian und ich starten um 18.30h ab Lambrecht Bahnhof.


----------



## freeride-nub (20. Juni 2018)

Ich bin Samstag dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2018)

Wenn sonst keiner mitkommt (so wie es ausschaut), dann wäre die Konstellation ja doch für Beerfelden ganz passend  Und mal ein YT Tues rollen, würde mich schon auch reizen.
Wie schaut's aus? Beerfelden von 10 bis 14 Uhr?


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Juni 2018)

moin,

interessieren würde mich das auch. aber es wird die hölle los sein. weiterhin kriege ich den nd nicht frei und bin erst gegen 7 h zu hause. daher werde ich eher nicht fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass so sehr viel los sein wird. Zumindest nicht von 10 bis 14 Uhr. Beerfelden hat am Samstag ja bis 24 Uhr auf, da werden einige eher später kommen. Außerdem haben ja jetzt auch die Parks in den Alpen etc. auf. Da ist dann eh immer weniger los als im April oder so.
Aber wenn Du arbeiten musst, bringt Dir das natürlich alles nichts...


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Juni 2018)

Übrigens werde ich wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag ganz kurz nach Rheinböllen müssen. Da liegt Stromberg auf dem Rückweg  Falls also jemand Lust und Zeit hat, darf er/sie mich gerne begleiten. Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht sicher. Aber ich schätze mal grob mittags. Ich würde dann also wahrscheinlich den Nachmittag in Stromberg verbringen.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juni 2018)

Nächste Tour:
*Samstag, 30.6.*
Im ursprünglichen Plan stand Sonntag, aber das passt leider nicht bei mir (eventuell bietet auch Sonntag noch jemand etwas an, aber das muss man mal abwarten...)
Ich würde Level 2 vorschlagen. Abfahrt in Speyer um 9 Uhr. Ziel ist noch offen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. Juni 2018)

Hi Tom wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei das erfahre ich aber erst am Freitagmittag
Gruß Frank


----------



## MassimoC (27. Juni 2018)

Wäre am Samstag dabei!


----------



## freeride-nub (28. Juni 2018)

Bin auch Samstag dabei.


----------



## krete (28. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch mitkommen.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (29. Juni 2018)

Ich bin für morgen raus muss leider arbeiten


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2018)

Tut mir leid für dich

Ich schreibe später noch ein paar Details zur Tour morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2018)

Plan für morgen:

Ich werde das mobile Hüpfbrett mitnehmen. Deshalb fahre ich mit dem Auto. Falls noch jemand ab Speyer mit möchte, darf er/sie/es das gerne bei mir im Auto tun. Zugfahrer sollten dann so den Zug nehmen, dass sie um 9:30 in NW am HBf sind. Entweder bin ich dann auch am Bahnhof oder wir treffen uns ca. 10 Uhr (so lange wie man halt braucht vom Bahnhof) am Nollenkopfparkplatz. Dort spielen wir dann vielleicht eine dreiviertel Stunde oder so. Und anschließend geht's auf die Kalmit Kuchen essen.


----------



## freeride-nub (29. Juni 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich werde das mobile Hüpfbrett mitnehmen.


Huiii


----------



## Thomas_Hi (29. Juni 2018)

Hi ich Ich würde dann auch mal wieder mitfahren Würde dann einen Autoplatz bei Tom in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## fritzz-Basti (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Ich fahre später ( Sonntag Vormittag 9:30-10:00) ne Tour ab NW oder Lambrecht, wer mit will sagt Bescheid.

Gute Nacht


----------



## holgerh (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen
Doris und ich werden am Sa 07.07.18 eine Runde fahren. Da es ja wieder so warm werden soll ist der Start für 09:30 NW Bahnhof geplant.
Plan ist eine L2-Tour bis 1000 Hm. Je nach Temperatur und Empfinden. 
Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## freeride-nub (4. Juli 2018)

Schließe mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Sohn (4. Juli 2018)

Hi Holger, ich und ein Kolege von mir würden uns gerne anschließen


----------



## krete (4. Juli 2018)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## MassimoC (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich würde auch mit falls es mir bis dahin einigermaßen gut geht.

Meine Rippen sind glücklicherweise nicht durch sind sondern aller anschein nach nur angeknackst.Die schmerzen halten sich auch in gernzen daher bin ich guter dinge ;-). Ich werde auch nichtmehr versuchen das CC Hardtail wie das Enduro den Berg runterzuprügeln.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juli 2018)

Hhhaacch ich hoffe das fährt wie es aussieht.
Dann noch Lenker, Vorbau, Bremse wechseln und es ist perfekt.

Ich will am Samstag zur Nordschleife und da während einem 4-h langstrecken rennen 1 x um den kurs. wenn jmd mit will einfach melden.


----------



## MassimoC (5. Juli 2018)

Die 40 L Pflanzenerde gehen bestimmt ab!


----------



## cougar1982 (6. Juli 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ich werde auch nichtmehr versuchen das CC Hardtail wie das Enduro den Berg runterzuprügeln.



Das hält nicht lange dann machst du es doch wieder. Aber versuche doch mal Reifen mit etwas Profil. Dann geht das auch besser. Hätte noch einen liegen den du mal Testen kannst.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (6. Juli 2018)

Hi ich gehe dann auch  mit. Komme mit meinem Vater mit dem Auto nach Neustadt


----------



## pfalz (6. Juli 2018)

Hi werd auch mal wieder mitkommen...


----------



## holgerh (6. Juli 2018)

Dann fasse ich mal zusammen werd dabei ist
Sven
Frank mit Arbeitskollege und Thomas
Katrin
Massimmo
Mirco
Doris und ich
Ich habe hoffentlich niemand vergessen.


----------



## pfalz (7. Juli 2018)

Ich wäre noch dabei dabei gewesen...aber ich schaffe es vermutlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (7. Juli 2018)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Das hält nicht lange dann machst du es doch wieder. Aber versuche doch mal Reifen mit etwas Profil. Dann geht das auch besser. Hätte noch einen liegen den du mal Testen kannst.



Ich überlege ob ich meine Reifenwahl überdenke ......oder/und villeicht kommt doch ne absenkbare Stütze aufs HT


----------



## fritzz-Basti (23. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute, 
habe diese Woche noch Urlaub und bin gewillt diese Woche morgens oder Abends paar Touren zu starten. Wäre hätte Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## tommybgoode (23. Juli 2018)

Na dann fahr doch einfach noch nach Serfaus mit.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Juli 2018)

Moin,

wie siehts am samstag aus ? in anbetracht der Temperaturen eher früh am morgen würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Juli 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na dann fahr doch einfach noch nach Serfaus mit.


Wann wollt ihr denn fahren ?


----------



## fritzz-Basti (24. Juli 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Na dann fahr doch einfach noch nach Serfaus mit.[/
> War erst ne Woche in Saalbach und muss am Wochenende daheim sein.
> Fahre im September evtl 1-2 Tage nach Serfaus


----------



## Larslampe (24. Juli 2018)

Donnerstag Abend Runde zur Hellerhütte. 
Start 18.30h in NW Bahnhof. 
Level S1-2 ,ca 600-650hm 15km.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Grüße Lars und Christian


----------



## fritzz-Basti (25. Juli 2018)

W


Larslampe schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend Runde zur Hellerhütte.
> Start 18.30h in NW Bahnhof.
> Level S1-2 ,ca 600-650hm 15km.
> 
> ...


ürde mich spontan anschließen wenn es klappt.

Fahre morgen früh ab 9-9:30 mit Start in NW wenn jemand Lust har


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Juli 2018)

wenn es morgen nicht zu heis ist würde ich evtl mit kommen. das hängt aber vom wetter ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz-Basti (26. Juli 2018)

fritzz-Basti schrieb:


> W
> 
> ürde mich spontan anschließen wenn es klappt.
> 
> Fahre morgen früh ab 9-9:30 mit Start in NW wenn jemand Lust har



Bin heute morgen gefahren, somit heute Abend raus.
Viel Spaß


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. Juli 2018)

Ich denke wir müssen den Plan für heute Abend nochmal überdenken und eher mit dem Bike zur Schlicht fahren.


----------



## Larslampe (26. Juli 2018)

Wir sagen die Tour heute Abend auf Grund der Temperaturen ab.
Selbst im Wald ist es zu warm. 
Das macht dann keinen Spaß mehr....

Grüße Lars und Christian


----------



## fritzz-Basti (27. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag an alle Mitschwitzer, 

Laut Kalender ist Sonntag eine Tour angesetzt, ich würde morgen Gerne eine Runde drehen. Könnte auch Guiden bzw mir was überlegen was zu den Mitfahrern passt.
Startzeit würde ich auf den frühen Morgen (9-9:30) legen.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Juli 2018)

hätte morgen zeit und lust. ich denke ich fahre um 09:00 h in nw los.


----------



## holgerh (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo für Sa habe ich mit Christian eine Runde ab NW geplant.Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.
Geplant sind bis 1000 hm und ca. 30 km.
Start wird wegen der Temperatur 09:30 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (2. August 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo für Sa habe ich mit Christian eine Runde ab NW geplant.Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.
> Geplant sind bis 1000 hm und ca. 30 km.
> Start wird wegen der Temperatur 09:30 sein.



ich würde mitfahren


----------



## holgerh (2. August 2018)

Gerne. Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (2. August 2018)

Würde mich auch anschließen


----------



## steffenbecki (2. August 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Gerne. Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren.


ja viel arbeit und wenig los hier.


----------



## freeride-nub (3. August 2018)

Komme auch mit


----------



## tommybgoode (7. August 2018)

Nächste Tour:

*Sonntag, 12.8.2018*
Wir fahren aber nicht im Pfälzer Wald, sondern in *Stromberg* 
Mit dabei sind bis jetzt ich, Doris und Holger
Zeiten sind noch verhandelbar, aber eher vormittags bis mittags.


----------



## krete (8. August 2018)

Oh schade. Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Ich werde dafür am Samstag eine Runde drehen. Falls wer mit mag.


----------



## freeride-nub (9. August 2018)

Komme mit nach Stromberg

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## steffenbecki (10. August 2018)

wieviel uhr wolltet ihr denn los ?


----------



## tommybgoode (10. August 2018)

10 Uhr dort hatten wir mal anvisiert bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (10. August 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> 10 Uhr dort hatten wir mal anvisiert bisher.


ok dann wird das bei mir eher nichts da ich aus dem nachtdienst komme.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. August 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ok dann wird das bei mir eher nichts da ich aus dem nachtdienst komme.


Kannst ja evtl. noch nachkommen. Wir sind ja nicht um 11 wieder weg.

Falls sonst noch jemand mit möchte:
Wir treffen uns am P3 (also der „Standardparkplatz“ des Wild Hog Trail), so dass wir möglichst um 10 Uhr dort losrollen können. Angepeilt ist so ca. bis 14 Uhr und dann wieder heim.


----------



## tommybgoode (14. August 2018)

*Das Programm am Wochenende*

Am *Samstag* werden Holger und Doris eine Tour anbieten. Details werden die beiden noch schreiben.

Am *Sonntag* geht’s nach Beerfelden. Dabei sind bisher Sven und ich. Wir möchten um 10 mit 4h-Ticket am Lift stehen. Treffpunkt also entsprechend davor.


----------



## holgerh (15. August 2018)

Hallo hier die Infos für Samstag.
Geplant ist eine gemütliche S2 Tour (bis 1000Hm). Treffpunkt ist 10:30 in NW Bahnhof. 
Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## krete (15. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde Samstag mitfahren. Sonntag scheue ich noch. Der Schlepplift und ich sind nicht beste Freunde 

Edith sagt, der Thomas kann schon selbst schreiben


----------



## cougar1982 (15. August 2018)

Ich bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## freeride-nub (16. August 2018)

Ich löse das 2er Ticket und mach auch am Samstag mit.



krete schrieb:


> Der Schlepplift und ich sind nicht beste Freunde


Der Schlepper erwischt jeden früher oder später Hab da auch regelmäßig Spaß mit.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. August 2018)

krete schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde Samstag mitfahren. Sonntag scheue ich noch. Der Schlepplift und ich sind nicht beste Freunde



Freundschaften muss man pflegen. Die entstehen nicht in Nullkommanichts. Also einfach mitkommen  Ihr werdet schon Freunde werden.



cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag dabei.


Wenn Du möchtest und die Bremse ummontierst, kannst Du auch das Demo fahren. Ich werde sowieso zwei Räder mitnehmen, da ich mal vergleichen möchte.


----------



## cougar1982 (17. August 2018)

Ich bin auch schon am Überlegen ob ich zwei Räder mit nehme. Aber auf das Angebot mit dem Demo komme vielleicht zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. August 2018)

Nächste Tour:
*Sonntag - 26.8.2018*
Wir machen eine Level 2 - Tour, also ca. 800Hm mit Hüttenpause. Guide bin ich und/oder Holger und/oder Doris. Alles weitere folgt noch.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (22. August 2018)

Bin dabei. Gruß


----------



## krete (22. August 2018)

Ich würde es auch probieren.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. August 2018)

Dann fange ich mal eine Liste an. Limit ist 10.

Tom
Doris
Holger
Christian
Kathrin


----------



## Tobsn (23. August 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nächste Tour:
> *Sonntag - 26.8.2018*
> Wir machen eine Level 2 - Tour, also ca. 800Hm mit Hüttenpause. Guide bin ich und/oder Holger und/oder Doris. Alles weitere folgt noch.


Sonntag ist Autofreie Weinstraße.
Sprich weitgehend wandererfrei im PW und lecker Verpflegung an der Weinstraße.
Allerdings immer sehr viel los in der Bahn, vor allem Räder.


Viel Spaß

P.S.: Vielleicht mal die Chance nicht immer nur von NW zu starten


----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. War mir (inzwischen) auch bewusst. Aber das stört ja eigentlich nicht. Dann ist der Wald leerer. Und weil manche mit dem Auto kommen macht gerade NW Sinn.

Also: Start und Ziel ist in NW am HBf. Wer mit dem Auto kommt muss evtl. ein paar Minuten extra für die Anfahrt einplanen.

Startzeit ab Speyer lieber 9 oder 10? Mir ist's egal. Die erste Antwort entscheidet. (Tourstart in NW dann eine halbe Stunde später)

Aktualisierte Liste:

Tom
Doris
Holger
Christian
Kathrin
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krete (25. August 2018)

Traut sich keiner?

Dann sag' ich: Frühstaaart, Abfahrt um 9


----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2018)

Ist wahrscheinlich eh besser. Weinstraßentag startet offiziell um 10 Uhr. Dann sind zu unserer Zeit die Züge noch relativ leer und man müsste auch noch mit dem Auto gut durchkommen - zumindest auf dem Hinweg.

Also: *Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 9 Uhr. Tourstart um 9:30 in NW am HBf*.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (25. August 2018)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, Tom ich würde in Schifferstadt zu steigen so Ticket technisch


----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2018)

Alles klar. Falls sonst jemand ein Ticket braucht, entweder Bescheid geben oder in Speyer Nordwest stehen.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. August 2018)

Nächste Tour:

Ist eigentlich keine richtige Tour. Denn auf besonderen Wunsch geht es am
*Samstag, 1.9. nach Stromberg*
Mit dabei sind bisher:

Tom, also ich
Doris
Holger
Emily
Christian
wahrscheinlich Florian
Ich selbst möchte recht zeitig hin und auch nicht zu spät wieder zurück. Wer sich damit anfreunden kann, kann gerne bei mir mitfahren.
Christian wird wohl etwas später kommen.
Doris, Holger, Emily werden wohl zusammen ein Auto besetzen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen am Anfang (ca. 10 Uhr) hauptsächlich auf den No Jokes zu gehen. Wenn dann alle da sind (vielleicht so gegen 12 Uhr?)  haben wir dann zusammen Spaß auf dem Wild Hog-Trail, also dem Haupttrail in Stromberg.


----------



## holgerh (29. August 2018)

Passt so von unserer Seite.


----------



## MirkoX (30. August 2018)

Hallo. Ich würd mich gerne am Samstag einklinken. War noch nie in Stromberg. Möchte auch etwas früher hin bzw. nicht zu spät zurück. Wäre um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit dankbar. Kann aber von Hockenheim aus auch selbst fahren, kein Problem. 
Grüße Mirko


----------



## ChristianKlaer (31. August 2018)

Moin. Bin Samstag leider doch nicht dabei in Stromberg. Hab vormittags noch zu tun und das verschiebt sich immer mehr nach hinten. Beim nächsten mal. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (31. August 2018)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich würd mich gerne am Samstag einklinken. War noch nie in Stromberg. Möchte auch etwas früher hin bzw. nicht zu spät zurück. Wäre um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit dankbar. Kann aber von Hockenheim aus auch selbst fahren, kein Problem.
> Grüße Mirko



Wenn Du nach Speyer kommst, kannst Du bei mir mit. Allerdings würde ich zuerst eher auf den No Jokes-Trail, der für den Einstieg nicht ganz optimal ist. Runterfahren kann man aber auch dort.



ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Moin. Bin Samstag leider doch nicht dabei in Stromberg. Hab vormittags noch zu tun und das verschiebt sich immer mehr nach hinten. Beim nächsten mal. Gruß


Du verpasst jede Menge Spaß, aber kann man nichts machen


----------



## nile2 (1. September 2018)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust, mit mir einen, max. zwei Berge zu fahren? Nach wochenlanger Abstinenz möchte ich langsam wieder einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (5. September 2018)

Hallo Doris und ich werden am So wieder eine Level 2 Tour fahren. 
Start ist 10:30 NW Bahnhof. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. September 2018)

Moin moin ich bin dabei.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (5. September 2018)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## MirkoX (8. September 2018)

Hallo, würd auch mitfahren morgen. Komme direkt nach NW/Bhf.
Grüsse


----------



## nile2 (8. September 2018)

Ich schließe mich morgen in moderatem Tempo an.


----------



## holgerh (8. September 2018)

nile2 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich morgen in moderatem Tempo an.


Kein Thema. Wird eine gemütliche Runde.


----------



## otterbiker (8. September 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Wird eine gemütliche Runde.


Hi, ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei und komme auch nach Neustadt!


----------



## nile2 (9. September 2018)

Es tut mir sehr leid. Aber Altstadtfest in Speyer und MTB-Tour am Sonntag geht doch nicht konform. Ich muss leider canceln.


----------



## fritzz-Basti (11. September 2018)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich fahre am Samstag mit paar Jungs/Mädels in den Bikepark Lac Blanc. 
Wer hat Lust und Zeit sich anzuschließen? Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. September 2018)

Würde ich natürlich sehr gerne, klappt aber leider zeitlich nicht. Statt dessen:

Nächste Tour:
*Samstag, 15.9.2018 in Heidelberg*
ich bin eh unterwegs und komme dann direkt hin. Starten würde ich so um 10:20 am Bahnhof oder evtl. einem Treffpunkt in der Nähe. Vom Niveau denke ich da an Level 2, also entspanntes Tempo um 800Hm. Tourende gegen 14:30 in Heidelberg.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. September 2018)

Der Run auf die Tour am Samstag ist ja bis jetzt nicht so riesig. Wäre Sonntag besser? Würde bei mir sogar besser passen. Tourort wäre mir dann auch egal. Könnte auch PW sein.


----------



## nile2 (13. September 2018)

Sonntag würde ich einen Run wagen, aber lieber im PW.


----------



## krete (13. September 2018)

Sonntag PW wäre ich evtl. auch dabei, kann es aber erst am Samstag endgültig entscheiden.


----------



## MirkoX (13. September 2018)

Eine Tour in HD find ich grundsätzlich klasse. Endlich mal ne kurze Anfahrt . Diese WE gehts leider nicht. Am 22./23.09. ist wieder alles möglich, PW oder HD.
Grüsse


----------



## cougar1982 (15. September 2018)

Ich bin morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (15. September 2018)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn fahren? Früh, normal, eher später? ist mir ziemlich egal morgen.

Hab's nicht so ganz klar geschrieben. Level 2, der eigentlich für Samstag geplant war, bleibt für Sonntag bestehen. Nur damit sich keiner von Carbonhardtail-Fahrern abschrecken lässt ;-)


----------



## nile2 (15. September 2018)

Gut zu wissen  
Ich finde es ganz angenehm, wenn es nicht vor 10:30 h losgehen würde.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. September 2018)

Noch mal kurz, falls noch jemand mit möchte, der nicht Bescheid weiß:

Tour startet um 10:30 in Deidesheim am Bahnhof. Ich komme mit dem Auto und nehme Evelin mit. Thomas W. und Jannis kommen auch dorthin, Kathrin evtl. auch.
Wir fahren gemütlich ca. 800Hm.

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## tommybgoode (17. September 2018)

Nächsten Sonntag biete ich wieder eine Tour oder etwas Ähnliches an. Alternativen sind: PW-Tour, Stromberg oder Beerfelden.
Was wollt ihr?

Schon mal zum Vormerken: Am 13. Oktober wird es endlich mal wieder eine richtige Einsteigertour geben. Jeder, der ein MTB hat und einen Helm aufsetzt, ist eingeladen mal bei uns reinzuschnuppern. Es geht gemütlich auf einen einzigen Hügel wo wir dann Pause auf einer Hütte machen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (22. September 2018)

Moin Tom. Was hast Du für Morgen konkret geplant ? Gruß Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2018)

Sven und ich hatten ursprünglich Richtung Beerfelden tendiert. Allerdings sieht das Wetter ja sehr bescheiden aus und die Masse an Mitfahrern ist auch nicht zu erwarten morgen. Also hatte ich den Termin morgen eigentlich schon mehr oder weniger abgehakt. Evtl. würde ich eine kleine Runde im PW fahren je nachdem wie das Wetter dann wirklich wird. Aber ich dachte, dass Du irgendwo in Deidesheim fährst? Falls das nicht so ist, klären wir das am besten per PN/WhatsApp... Eine "richtige" Tour oder Stromberg/Beerfelden wird es morgen wohl nicht geben, wenn das Wetter so ist wie es angekündigt ist.


----------



## holgerh (27. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
Doris und Ich wollen Sa eine Runde fahren. Wird eine Level 2-Tour mit Start in NW.
Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. September 2018)

Moin moin, ich wäre Samstag dabei . Start 10 Uhr 30?


----------



## holgerh (27. September 2018)

Genau. Start 10:30 NW Bahnhof.


----------



## freeride-nub (28. September 2018)

Ich würde mich morgen auch anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (28. September 2018)

Heyho! wo plant ihr Rumzufahren? bin evtl auch morgen unterwegs, wenn ich mich aufraffe.... (werde wenn aber etwas eher starten da ich gegen 13:30/14:00 daheim sein müsste).


----------



## holgerh (28. September 2018)

Hallo Massimo plan ist Richtung Kalmit zu fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. September 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

*am 13. Oktober findet mal wieder ein Einsteigertour vom Biker Club Speyer 
für alle MTB-Interessierten statt.*

Treffpunkt ist um kurz vor 10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Speyer Nordwest.
Dann fahren wir mit dem Zug nach NW, wo dann der eigentliche Tourstart ist.
Wer will darf natürlich auch direkt nach NW an den Hauptbahnhof kommen.
Einfacher ist aber vor allem für alle Speyerer der Zug.

Wir fahren in gemütlichem Tempo, bei dem auf alle Rücksicht genommen wird,
auf eine Pfälzerwald-Hütte. Dort wird eine Pause gemacht und dann geht es
auf schönen, aber eher einfachen Trails wieder nach NW.

Zurück in Speyer sind wir wahrscheinlich um 15 Uhr.

Ich freue mich auf viele Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger.

Viele Grüße, euer Tom


----------



## holgerh (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen
am Sonntag wollen wir nochmal nach Stromberg.  Geplanter Start in Stromberg ist 10:30. Hat noch jemand Lust?

Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Oktober 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> am Sonntag wollen wir nochmal nach Stromberg.  Geplanter Start in Stromberg ist 10:30. Hat noch jemand Lust?
> 
> servus ich bin übers we unterwegs. evtl passt es ja in stromberg und ich komme vorbei. freitag fahre ich evtl auch hin und höre dann dort gegen 14 h auf.
> ...


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> *am 13. Oktober findet mal wieder ein Einsteigertour vom Biker Club Speyer
> für alle MTB-Interessierten statt.*
> ...



Weiß schon jemand, ob er/sie dabei sein möchte?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich melde mich als Wiedereinsteiger an
Gruß Frank


----------



## MassimoC (9. Oktober 2018)

Annette würde evtl mitfahren.

grüsse


----------



## Thomas_Hi (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei

LG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (10. Oktober 2018)

ich melde mich auch mal an.


----------



## MirkoX (10. Oktober 2018)

Hi. Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei. Komme direkt nach NW. Grüsse


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen, komme direkt nach NW
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Larslampe (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch mit dabei und benötige ein Ticket ab Schifferstadt Tom.
Grüße Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Oktober 2018)

Schön, dann wird das ja eine feine Runde morgen. "Echte" Einsteiger sind morgen natürlich auch noch willkommen. Das Tempo wähle ich jedenfalls gemütlich.

Ticket hole ich dann für Lars und alle, die um 10 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest stehen.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Oktober 2018)

Am Wochenende werde ich wohl keine Zeit für eine „normale“ Tour finden. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen am Sonntag um 18 Uhr oder so mit Lampe zu starten. Hätte noch jemand Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (26. Oktober 2018)

Jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## MassimoC (26. Oktober 2018)

Joa würde auch fahren


----------



## Tobsn (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich auch.


----------



## freeride-nub (26. Oktober 2018)

Also Massimo und ich haben uns auf 9:30 Start in Neustadt Bhf geeinigt, 8:56 Uhr Bahn ab Mannheim Hbf.
Wer will kommt einfach mit


----------



## Tobsn (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist mit zu früh.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich könnte morgen eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Tempo gerne entspannt. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2018)

Und Freitag könnte ich mir Beerfelden vorstellen.


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Oktober 2018)

Wann morgen? Ich hätte Zeit wenn es nicht zu früh ist.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2018)

Bin einigermaßen flexibel. Aber eher unfit im Moment. Richte dich also auf eine entspannte Runde ein für dich.


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Oktober 2018)

ist 10:30 ok für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2018)

Passt. Sollen wir ab Deidesheim fahren? Eher mal Richtung DÜW? Würde dann mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Oktober 2018)

Gerne. Treffpunkt am Bahnhof?
Achtung: Zeitumstellung beachten!!!


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2018)

Ja, dann bis morgen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin, die Tour morgen ist mit wie viel km und hm geplant? Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2018)

Fahr einfach mit. Passt schon.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. Oktober 2018)

Ok 10 Uhr 30 Bahnhof deidesheim


----------



## MassimoC (31. Oktober 2018)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## cougar1982 (1. November 2018)

Geht morgen jemand fahren? Morgens, Mittags oder Nachmittags????


----------



## tommybgoode (1. November 2018)

Eigentlich hatte ich Samstag angepeilt. Könnte aber auch morgen. Allerdings nicht später als bis ca. 15 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. November 2018)

Wie sieht es Sonntag aus?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. November 2018)

Geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. November 2018)

Thomas und ich treffen uns dann morgen um 8:30 in Wachenheim am Badehaisel, falls noch jemand spontan mit möchte.


----------



## otterbiker (2. November 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Sonntag aus?


Hi, ich wäre am Sonntag dabei...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. November 2018)

Ja super dann steht das ganze Sonntag, müsste bis 15 Uhr zurück sein in Schifferstadt. Wann wollen wir loslegen? Treffpunkt Bahnhof Schifferstadt?


----------



## MirkoX (2. November 2018)

Hi. Ich würde am Sonntag auch mitfahren. Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. November 2018)

Super, Startzeit etc machen wir noch aus


----------



## otterbiker (3. November 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Super, Startzeit etc machen wir noch aus


Hi Christian, gib du eine Startzeit vor, ich komme dann auch nach Schifferstadt an den Bahnhof...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. November 2018)

Wie wäre der Zug 9 Uhr 12 ab schifferstadt Start 9 Uhr 30  in NW? Ich hole dann Tickets für uns.


----------



## otterbiker (3. November 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Wie wäre der Zug 9 Uhr 12 ab schifferstadt Start 9 Uhr 30  in NW? Ich hole dann Tickets für uns.


...alles klar, dann bis morgen, peter


----------



## MirkoX (4. November 2018)

Hi, 9:30 Uhr NW ist zu früh für mich. Starte später und wünsche Euch viel Spass.


----------



## holgerh (6. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen
Doris und ich wollen am Sonntag mal wieder eine Level 2 Tour fahren. 
Start 10:30 Neustadt Bahnhof. Geplant sind um die 1000 Hm.
Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## ChristianKlaer (6. November 2018)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## MassimoC (7. November 2018)

Sonntag sind wir anderweitig Unterwegs. Ich würde am Samstag eine runde fahren wenn noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## otterbiker (8. November 2018)

holgerh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Doris und ich wollen am Sonntag mal wieder eine Level 2 Tour fahren.
> Start 10:30 Neustadt Bahnhof. Geplant sind um die 1000 Hm.
> Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
> ...


...wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## steffenbecki (9. November 2018)

ich
melde mich mal vorsichtig an. bin bischen angeschlagen und entscheide dann auf der tour ob ich abbreche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (9. November 2018)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ich
> melde mich mal vorsichtig an. bin bischen angeschlagen und entscheide dann auf der tour ob ich abbreche .


Für Samstag und / oder Sonntag?


----------



## steffenbecki (9. November 2018)

Nur sonntag. komme morgen aus dem nachtdienst.


----------



## freeride-nub (9. November 2018)

Der Regen hat es sich ja nun doch noch mal anders überlegt. Ich fahre am Samstag mit


----------



## MassimoC (9. November 2018)

Aja dann selbe zeit wie immer! 9:30 NW


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (9. November 2018)

Würde mich am Sonntag anschließen 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## holgerh (9. November 2018)

Für Sonntag fasse ich mal zusammen
Christian
Peter
Steffen ?
Bernd
Doris und ich


----------



## ChristianKlaer (11. November 2018)

Ich komme 10 Uhr 12 mit dem Zug ab Schifferstadt. Wie schaut es mit Tickets aus? Gruß


----------



## otterbiker (11. November 2018)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Ich komme 10 Uhr 12 mit dem Zug ab Schifferstadt. Wie schaut es mit Tickets aus? Gruß


...ich komme auch nach Schifferstadt und fahre mit dem Zug mit, bis gleich, peter


----------



## MassimoC (16. November 2018)

Hallo, 

morgen wenn sich jemand anschließen will

1000 Hm + X ...Große pausen sind nicht eingeplant.

Ich und sven.

 Start wäre 9:30 in NW (wobei sich das evtl noch ändert, falls ich umplane) 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MassimoC (22. November 2018)

Moin! Würde am Samstag eine runde drehen, wie sonst auch immer....


----------



## ChristianKlaer (22. November 2018)

Und ich wollte Sonntag los. Gruß


----------



## Larslampe (22. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre Sonntag ne frühe Runde.
Ab 9.00h Schifferstadt S-Bahnhof, 9.30h ab Neustadt.
Irgendwas so um 700-800hm L2.
Tour wird zusammen spontan gemeinsam entschieden.
Christian ist auch schon mit dabei

Grüße Lars


----------



## MassimoC (22. November 2018)

Villeicht sieht man sich am Sonntag irgendwie.  Da ist wenn das Wetter passt kinder tour geplant


----------



## Larslampe (22. November 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Villeicht sieht man sich am Sonntag irgendwie.  Da ist wenn das Wetter passt kinder tour geplant


Na das wäre doch prima


----------



## MassimoC (22. November 2018)

Ajo Sonntag ist Young Talent Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (22. November 2018)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ajo Sonntag ist Young Talent Tag.


----------



## Larslampe (22. November 2018)

Haha!!!!


----------



## otterbiker (24. November 2018)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre Sonntag ne frühe Runde.
> Ab 9.00h Schifferstadt S-Bahnhof, 9.30h ab Neustadt.
> Irgendwas so um 700-800hm L2.
> ...


Hi, ich komme dann auch um 9:00 Uhr nach Schifferstadt...
peter


----------



## Larslampe (24. November 2018)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme dann auch um 9:00 Uhr nach Schifferstadt...
> peter


Benötigst du ein Ticket?


----------



## otterbiker (24. November 2018)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Benötigst du ein Ticket?


...ja bitte!


----------



## MassimoC (29. November 2018)

Hallo! für Samstag ist wie immer exellentes Bikewetter vorhergesagt  jemand am start?

Grüsse


----------



## tommybgoode (29. November 2018)

Leider nein. Eventuell am Sonntag. Kann ich aber leider auch erst kurzfristig sagen.


----------



## freeride-nub (30. November 2018)

Hoffe mal die Vorhersage trifft ein.
Wir werden es erleben...


----------



## steffenbecki (23. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen,

hat jmd lust auf eine ganz gemütliche kurze tour morgen früh ? 1 x hoch, 1 x runter


----------



## holgerh (23. Dezember 2018)

Hey Steffen
wird etwas knapp. Wünsche jedoch gute Fahrt und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (23. Dezember 2018)

Anfang Januar möchte ich dann auch wieder aktiv werden. Vorher wird es eher nichts.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich möchte morgen oder übermorgen dann doch wieder mein Rad wiederbeleben und schauen, ob es mich einen Hügel hoch und wieder runter trägt.

Falls jemand Samstag oder Sonntag Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde hat, freue ich mich über Begleitung. Vorschlag: Start um 9 Uhr und dann 1-2 Hügel in gemütlichem Tempo. Evtl. mit einem Käffchen zwischendurch.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Dezember 2018)

Moin Tom Sonntag wäre ich dabei, Start 9 Uhr in NW? Ich würde mit dem Zug kommen. Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde mich anschließen am sonntag.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Dezember 2018)

9 Uhr in Speyer reicht denke ich, oder? Ich könnte die Tickets holen.


----------



## holgerh (28. Dezember 2018)

Doris und ich sind auch dabei. Ist dann 10:30 in NW Bahnhof oder ist der Treffpunkt wo anders?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Dezember 2018)

Bin dabei beim Ticket


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Dezember 2018)

Schön, dann wir ja schon zu fünft. Geht ja doch noch was dieses Jahr 

Start meinte ich um 9 Uhr in Speyer. Wären dann um 9:30 in NW. Aber die Zeit wäre auch verhandelbar, wenn euch das zu früh ist. Zur Tour an sich habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht bisher. Aber von mir aus gerne Start/Ziel in NW. Ich war so lange nicht mehr im Wald. Da wird es mir sicher nicht langweilig um NW.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Dezember 2018)

Wenn es um 9 Uhr in Speyer losgeht dann fahren wir mit der S2 ab Schifferstadt um 9 Uhr 15 und sind dann 9 Uhr 44 in Neustadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Dezember 2018)

Sorry 9 Uhr 30 in Nw Hauptbahnhof


----------



## holgerh (28. Dezember 2018)

Wenn es 10:30 wäre würde uns auch nichts ausmchen.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Dezember 2018)

Mir egal. Christian? Steffen?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (28. Dezember 2018)

Schließe mich der Mehrheit an


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Dezember 2018)

moin moin,

eigentlich ist es mir egal. 10:30 h klingt aber ganz gut


----------



## freeride-nub (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich schließe mich auch am Sonntag an. Gegen 10:30 habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (29. Dezember 2018)

Kann ich mich dann auf 10:30 einstellen?


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Dezember 2018)

Also offiziell: Start in Speyer um 10:00 ab Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart in NW HBf um 10:30. Tour wird gemütlich und nicht mehr als ca. 700-800Hm. Alle üblichen Hütten in der Umgebung haben offen. Eine davon werden wir ansteuern.

Wer ein Ticket möchte, gibt mir Bescheid oder steht am Bahnhof. Christian hole ich schon ein Ticket mit.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2018)

Wer hat Lust auf eine sehr gemütliche Neujahrsrunde?

Angedacht ist ca. 12 Uhr in Speyer mit dem Zug zu starten und dann aufs Lambertskreuz zu fahren. Dort ist an Neujahr Heringsessen.

Interesse gibt es im Moment von Holger, Doris und mir. Zeit etc. ist noch verhandelbar.


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Dezember 2018)

servus, 

prinzipiell ich. ist nur die frage wie abgefüllt ich heute abend bin . erwas später wäre mir lieber.

guten rutsch allen.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2018)

Auch ok. Bergab wird's eh dunkel. Holger, Doris?


----------



## holgerh (31. Dezember 2018)

Später spricht bei uns auch nichts dagegen. Wir haben halt nicht besonders viel Erfahrung mit der Lampe zu fahren. Dem entsprechend etwas langsamer.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Dezember 2018)

Kein Stress Berg hoch wie bergab. Dann 13:00?


----------



## holgerh (31. Dezember 2018)

13:00 passt. In Lambrecht oder Speyer?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2019)

Speyer 
13:40 in Lambrecht


----------



## steffenbecki (1. Januar 2019)

Mit dem zug dann um 13:00 h ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (1. Januar 2019)

Genau


----------



## freeride-nub (11. Januar 2019)

Kurze Ankündigung: Massimo und ich fahren morgen eine Runde. Noch keinen Plan wohin (wie immer) aber wird bestimmt gut (wie immer).
Start 9:30 Uhr ab NW Hbf.
Wer Lust hat dem Wetter zu trotzen, darf sich gerne anschließen - alle anderen auch.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Januar 2019)

Morgen passt leider nicht. Aber nächstes WE müsste gehen.


----------



## holgerh (11. Januar 2019)

Bei mir passt es leider auch nicht.


----------



## Vertex999 (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
sorry wenn ich hier offtopic schreibe 
Aber ich suche in oder naher Umgebung von Speyer einen kompetenten Radladen der sich mit Mountainbike speziell mit der Wartung auskennt.

Stiller, Weindel, Schumacher sind mir ein Begriff aber kann man da auch tatsächlich ein etwas teureres Hardtail mit guter Ausstattung hinbringen?
Eventuell habt ihr einen anderen Favoriten?! 

Thx


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Januar 2019)

Kein Problem. Aber leider kann ich Dir nur bedingt helfen. Die meisten von uns machen die üblichen Sachen selbst.
Aber ich sehe kein Problem auch ein teures Hardtail zu einem der Händler zu bringen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle auch mit einem teuren Rad ordentlich umgehen.
Ich hatte auch schon mal eine Gabel bei https://www.wurzelpassage.de . War flott und alles in Ordnung.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Januar 2019)

Am Sonntag möchte ich wohl eine Runde drehen. Ich denke so an ca. 800 gemütliche Höhenmeter mit Hüttenpäuschen. Noch wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (17. Januar 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## holgerh (18. Januar 2019)

Wir sind auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (18. Januar 2019)

Ist morgen wieder 10:30 start?


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am *Sonntag* möchte ich wohl eine Runde drehen. Ich denke so an ca. 800 gemütliche Höhenmeter mit Hüttenpäuschen. Noch wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## holgerh (18. Januar 2019)

War wohl zufrüh heute morgen. So passt aber auch.


----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2019)

5:18? Respekt!

Sonntag denke ich auch an Standardzeit ungefähr. Vielleicht kann ich später noch Detail-Ideen schreiben. Ansonsten morgen. Aber die Rahmendaten sind ja klar.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Januar 2019)

Gibt es Wünsche für morgen? Ansonsten würde ich eine Runde mit Pause auf dem Weinbiet machen. Da war ich schon länger nicht mehr auf der Hütte.

Grober Plan:
Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 10 Uhr. Tourstart um 10:30 in NW. ca. 800 stressfreie Höhenmeter.


----------



## holgerh (19. Januar 2019)

Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (19. Januar 2019)

Ja passt, ich steige Schifferstadt zu am Bahnhof. Bitte Ticket für mich Tom.


----------



## MassimoC (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo! bin morgen evtl. auch dabei!....wenn sich meine we planung nicht nochmal irgendwie ändert...grüsse


----------



## MassimoC (25. Januar 2019)

Morgen jemand unterwegs? Würde evtl morgen früh eine runde drehen. 

Grüsse


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Januar 2019)

Sonntag eine kleine Runde könnte eventuell gehen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. Januar 2019)

Moin moin aus aktueller Sicht wäre ich Morgen dabei, wie, wann, wo hast Du geplant? Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Januar 2019)

Ich habe nichts genaues geplant. Aber ich müsste gegen 12-13 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Würde das auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Auf Regen habe ich im Moment nicht so richtig Lust...

Vorschlag: Morgen früh schauen wir aus dem Fenster. Wenn Hoffnung auf Spaß im Wald besteht, dann würde ich mit dem Auto nach NW oder Deidesheim oder so und um ca. 9 Uhr starten und bis kurz vor 12 fahren.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. Januar 2019)

Ok alles klar


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Februar 2019)

Am Sonntag möchte ich eine Runde drehen. Gerne Start in Speyer um 9 Uhr, da ich um spätestens 14 Uhr zu Hause sein muss.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## otterbiker (1. Februar 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am Sonntag möchte ich eine Runde drehen. Gerne Start in Speyer um 9 Uhr, da ich um spätestens 14 Uhr zu Hause sein muss.
> 
> Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


...ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. Februar 2019)

Bin dabei . Das ist dann der Zug um 8 Uhr 15 ab Schifferstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (2. Februar 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gerne Start in Speyer um 9 Uhr





ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Bin dabei . Das ist dann der Zug um 8 Uhr 15 ab Schifferstadt.



Nur wenn Du rückwärts fährst ;-) 9:15 in Schifferstadt passt.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. Februar 2019)




----------



## tommybgoode (2. Februar 2019)

Habe mir gerade grob einen Tourverlauf überlegt. Tourstart ist dann in Lambrecht und dann geht es südlich über ca. 800Hm nach NW. Kleine Hüttenpause dürfte auch drin sein.

Zugticket für Christian und Peter nehme ich an?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. Februar 2019)

Ja Ticket für mich bitte


----------



## otterbiker (2. Februar 2019)

...für mich auch, danke!


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2019)

Ich möchte am Samstag oder Sonntag fahren. allerdings ganz entspannt weil ich 0 kondition habe und 8 kg zu schwer bin wetter sollte ja passen


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2019)

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht. Aber Samstag habe ich schon anvisiert.


----------



## Netze (4. Februar 2019)

Ganz entspannt, 0 Kondition und 8kg zu fett....da wäre ich dabei 

_Edit meint, dass ich Samstag schon verplant bin. Aber einer Gwamperten Tour am Sonntag würde ich mich spontan anschliessen können _


----------



## otterbiker (4. Februar 2019)

Am Samstag wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. Februar 2019)

Moin, welche Uhrzeit wäre den Samstag und / oder Sonntag geplant? Könnte eventuell an beiden Tagen.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2019)

um 10 ? oder 9:30 h ?

das erste mal in meinem leben 90 kg auf der wage :-((((....

wer kann mir denn mal ein hr mit 27.5 + bereifung kurz zum einbauen ins rallon leihen ? mein händler hat bilder gepostet auf denen das rad mit 2.8er bereifung aufgebaut ist. da ich noch einen 350er oozy lrs satz rum liegen habe würde ich mir das gerne so aufbauen. bevor ich mir die reifen aber bestelle wollte ich das gerne mal anschauen im hinterbau.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. Februar 2019)

Uhrzeit würde für mich an beiden Tagen passen.

@steffenbecki wir können mein Hinterrad vom H3 raus machen und bei Dir rein da wäre aber 27.5 x 3.0 drauf.

Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Februar 2019)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Uhrzeit würde für mich an beiden Tagen passen.
> 
> @steffenbecki wir können mein Hinterrad vom H3 raus machen und bei Dir rein da wäre aber 27.5 x 3.0 drauf.
> 
> Gruß



das wäre super. 3.0 dürfte zwar nicht rein gehen. aber ich kann so abschätzen wieviel platz generell an den streben ist. 2.8 geht ja definitiv.


----------



## holgerh (4. Februar 2019)

Werde mich der gemütlichen Runde anschließen. Diese findet ja Samstag statt, oder?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2019)

Ich befürchte nur, dass weder mein Hinterrad noch das von Christian passen. Ich habe Schnellspanner. Christians Liteville hat ja auch wieder einen eigenen "Standard" soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2019)

holgerh schrieb:


> Werde mich der gemütlichen Runde anschließen. Diese findet ja Samstag statt, oder?


So würde ich das interpretieren. Zumindest kann ich am Sonntag nicht. Und anscheinend passt der Samstag ja allen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. Februar 2019)

Das h3 hat evo 6 das ist korrekt aber er will ja nicht fahren nur reinmachen und die Abstände prüfen. Das sollte doch geh'n x12 Achse 148 mm. Ja Samstag, vielleicht hat ja Sonntag auch noch einer Zeit und Lust.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (5. Februar 2019)

Hi. Ich melde mich gerne bei der 0 Kondition Tour an.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (5. Februar 2019)

Würde mich auch am Samstag anschließen
Gruß Bernd


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2019)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> um 10 ? oder 9:30 h ?


Bei  mir sind beide Zeiten möglich


----------



## steffenbecki (7. Februar 2019)

bei mi auch. also egal


----------



## Frank-Sohn (7. Februar 2019)

10 Uhr wäre mir am liebsten  ?


----------



## holgerh (7. Februar 2019)

Frank-Sohn schrieb:


> 10 Uhr wäre mir am liebsten ?


Hallo Frank du hast damit Speyer gemeint, oder?


----------



## Frank-Sohn (7. Februar 2019)

Hi Holger . Genau


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Februar 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sonntag geht bei mir nicht. Aber Samstag habe ich schon anvisiert.


Wie ich schon angedeutet habe, war es bei mir noch nicht sicher. Und tatsächlich wird Samstag wohl leider nichts bei mir. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (7. Februar 2019)

Das wäre dann 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt, oder gibt es einen anderen Startpunkt, beziehungsweise Startzeit?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (8. Februar 2019)

Ich würde mit dem Zug ab Schifferstadt fahren, noch jemand im Zug? Gruß


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. Februar 2019)

Ich komme mit dem Auto . Bleibt es bei 10:30 Uhr Neustadt  Bahnhof  ?


----------



## holgerh (8. Februar 2019)

Ich komme auch mit dem Auto. Werde auf dem Festplatz parken.


----------



## steffenbecki (8. Februar 2019)

also dann 10:30 festplatz


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. Februar 2019)

Okay


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (8. Februar 2019)

Ok da komme ich auch hin


----------



## holgerh (8. Februar 2019)

Wir können ja dann gemeinsam zum Bahnhof und Christian abholen.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (8. Februar 2019)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (9. Februar 2019)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dem Zug ab Schifferstadt fahren, noch jemand im Zug? Gruß


Hi Christian, ich komme nach Schifferstadt und fahre im Zug mit...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. Februar 2019)

Moin Peter, alles klar bis später.


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Februar 2019)

wie sieht es am sonntag aus ?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (13. Februar 2019)

Hi Steffen, bin aktuell noch etwas am Husten aber ich denke das ich bis Sonntag fit genug bin.

Gruß


----------



## holgerh (13. Februar 2019)

Ist die Tour zeitlich und Konditionsmässig so wie Samstag geplant


----------



## otterbiker (13. Februar 2019)

Ich könnte und würde Samstag und Sonntag fahren wollen, es wird Frühling am Wochenende!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (13. Februar 2019)

Bei uns wird es allerdings eher spontan.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (13. Februar 2019)

Peter wenn ich genug druck auf die Atemwege bekomme bin ich bei beiden Ausflügen dabei


----------



## steffenbecki (15. Februar 2019)

ich habe noch keinen plan vorschläge ?...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. Februar 2019)

Moin, also vom Start her wäre mir so zeitig wie möglich recht am Sonntag da ich wenn möglich 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein müsste. Gruß


----------



## holgerh (16. Februar 2019)

Bei uns wird es morgen eher nichts.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. Februar 2019)

Bin für morgen leider raus, hab es heute bissel übertrieben bei dem tollen Wetter. Da schaffe ich morgen keine Tour mehr. Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Februar 2019)

na dann kann ich in ruhe ausschlafen


----------



## MassimoC (22. Februar 2019)

Heyho!

morgen sind wir (Ich und Sven) wie immer eine runde drehen. Entspannte 1000 Hm + wie immer ohne ohne plan .  Wer lust und laune hat kann sich gerne anschliessen. Start wäre 9:30 in Neustadt oder entsprechend einwenig Später Falls wir in Lambrecht oder Weidenthal losfahren. 

Für Sonntag steht mal eine Familienrunde auf eine Hütte an.

Grüsse


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Februar 2019)

Leider weder noch. Aber das WE drauf sollte es dann klappen.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. Februar 2019)

MassimoC schrieb:


> morgen sind wir (Ich und Sven) wie immer eine runde drehen. Entspannte 1000 Hm + wie immer ohne ohne plan .  Wer lust und laune hat kann sich gerne anschliessen. Start wäre 9:30 in Neustadt oder entsprechend einwenig Später Falls wir in Lambrecht oder Weidenthal losfahren.
> Grüsse



Samstag wäre ich dabei. Das „+“ darf für mich nur nicht allzugroß sein momentan. Und „entspannt“ möchte ich unterstreichen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. März 2019)

Hi Tom, ich wäre morgen früh Einsatz bereit für eine entspannte Tour. Wann / wo ??

Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (1. März 2019)

Ist was geplant morgen ?.Falös nicht gehe ich laufen


----------



## MassimoC (1. März 2019)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Vill am Sonntag.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. März 2019)

Geht wunderbar )

3.0 und 2.8. Wobei 2.8 x 27,5 + exakt so breit ist wie 29 x 2.5 ))... Zumindest bei Maxxis.

Der Durchmesser ist dann schon deutlich kleiner.

Ansonsten kann ich Spank-Felgen und Maxxis für TL empfehlen. Das hält jetzt die Luft seit 1 Woche ohne Milch .


----------



## freeride-nub (1. März 2019)

Also ich wäre morgen dabei, allerdings planlos.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2019)

Abfahrt können wir zwischen 9 oder 10 Uhr in Speyer machen.


----------



## steffenbecki (1. März 2019)

Muß absagen für morgen. Wir sind auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen und das ganze startet schon um 15:30 h. Daher gehe ich laufen morgen früh. Also viel Spaß


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. März 2019)

Bin dabei Uhrzeit geht beides 9 und 10 Uhr würde beim Ticket mitmachen. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2019)

Sven, Du darfst die Zeit entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (1. März 2019)

Dann sag ich mal 9:30 Uhr in NW.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. März 2019)

Also 9:00 in Speyer bzw. 9:15 Schifferstadt.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. März 2019)

9 Uhr 15 in Schifferstadt


----------



## tommybgoode (2. März 2019)

@Sven: Falls das für das Ticket relevant ist. Start könnten wir in Lambrecht machen, habe ich mir gedacht.


----------



## MassimoC (8. März 2019)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Heyho!
> 
> morgen sind wir (Ich und Sven) wie immer eine runde drehen. Entspannte 1000 Hm + wie immer ohne ohne plan .  Wer lust und laune hat kann sich gerne anschliessen. Start wäre 9:30 in Neustadt oder entsprechend einwenig Später Falls wir in Lambrecht oder Weidenthal losfahren.
> 
> Grüsse


----------



## tommybgoode (8. März 2019)

Ich befürchte ich handle mir gerade doch noch eine Erkältung ein, nachdem ich so lange meiner Umgebung standgehalten habe. Vielleicht gehe ich ganz früh noch ein Stündchen in den Wald. Für mehr wird es wohl nicht reichen.
Aber euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (15. März 2019)

Moin!
Massimo und ich drehen morgen mal wieder unsere übliche Runde. Mitfahrer sind willkommen  und die Tourplanung ist diskutierbar 
Aktuell ist der Start um 9:30 Uhr in Neustadt angepeilt.

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Florian.R (15. März 2019)

Hey,

ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei...
Halb zehn in NW?

Gruß Florian


----------



## MassimoC (15. März 2019)

Jup!


----------



## tommybgoode (15. März 2019)

Bin leider ziemlich am herumrusten. Wäre gerne dabei. Euch viel Spaß. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich nächste Woche wieder einigermaßen fit bin. Samstag kann ich aber nicht. Sonntag dürfte aber denke ich gehen.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. März 2019)

Wer leiht mir jetzt Zeit zum Fahren ?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. März 2019)

Ich wäre bei einer Runde gemütlich morgen früh dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (19. März 2019)

zu 80% nächste Tour:
*Sonntag, 24.3. um 9:00 ab Speyer Nordwest*
Eigentlicher Tourstart ist um 9:30 in NW. Plan ist einmal gemütlich die Kalmit hoch. Dort ein schönes Päuschen und dann wieder runter. Konditioneller Anspruch: Man sollte es irgendwie auf die Kalmit schaffen. Das ist also quasi eine "Hilfe, ich bin noch im Winterschlaf", "Hilfe ich habe immer noch meinen Winterspeck" und "Mimimi"-Tour für alle, die ihr Rad wieder aktivieren möchten.

Warum 80%? Ich bin noch etwas krank und vor allem wenn ich an der kalten Luft bin, noch ziemlich am herumhusten. Ich denke, dass es bis Sonntag OK ist, um irgendwie die Kalmit zu erklimmen. Aber andere Leute, die wohl genau das gleiche erwischt hat, machen relativ lange damit rum. Zur Planungsmöglichkeit die Ankündigung. Zur Not müsste ich aber einen Rückzieher machen.


----------



## holgerh (20. März 2019)

Das hört sich gut an. Doris und ich sind dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (20. März 2019)

Moin, Sonntag bin ich ab Schifferstadt dabei. Grüße


----------



## tommybgoode (20. März 2019)

Ich fange mal eine Liste an:

Tom (Guide)
Doris
Holger
Christian (mit Ticket ab Schifferstadt)
Bernd
Peter (mit Ticket)
Netze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (20. März 2019)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei

Gruß Bernd


----------



## H.R. (21. März 2019)

Hallo in die Runde...
Ich darf einen Kunden in Schifferstadt besuchen und hätte am Abend Zeit für eine Runde durch eure schöne Gegend. 
Hätte einer Lust und Zeit mir ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen? Ich würde mich mit einem Essen danach bedanken.
Absoluter CC Fahrer mit mittelprächtiger Kondition ;o) 
Termin wohl 20. oder 21. KW 2019


----------



## otterbiker (21. März 2019)

Meine Wochenendpläne haben sich geändert und ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## Netze (21. März 2019)

Wenn da noch ein Platz in der Mimimi Truppe ist....dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (21. März 2019)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...
> Ich darf einen Kunden in Schifferstadt besuchen und hätte am Abend Zeit für eine Runde durch eure schöne Gegend.
> Hätte einer Lust und Zeit mir ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen? Ich würde mich mit einem Essen danach bedanken.
> Absoluter CC Fahrer mit mittelprächtiger Kondition ;o)
> Termin wohl 20. oder 21. KW 2019


Am besten schreibst Du noch mal, wenn es dann konkret ist. Dann kann man schauen, ob es passt.



otterbiker schrieb:


> Meine Wochenendpläne haben sich geändert und ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei!





Netze schrieb:


> Wenn da noch ein Platz in der Mimimi Truppe ist....dabei



Klar.


----------



## cougar1982 (22. März 2019)

Sonntag sind wird dabei.




H.R. schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...
> Ich darf einen Kunden in Schifferstadt besuchen und hätte am Abend Zeit für eine Runde durch eure schöne Gegend.
> Hätte einer Lust und Zeit mir ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen? Ich würde mich mit einem Essen danach bedanken.
> Absoluter CC Fahrer mit mittelprächtiger Kondition ;o)
> Termin wohl 20. oder 21. KW 2019



Sag eine Woche davor bescheid und dann geht da bestimmt etwas.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich fange mal eine Liste an:
> 
> Tom (Guide)
> Doris
> ...


Morgen geht klar. Tempo wird wie gesagt aber sehr gemütlich. Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest wie gesagt 9 Uhr. in NW ist Tourstart um 9:30 am HBf.


----------



## tommybgoode (23. März 2019)

Nach der Rumhusterei heute sagt der vernünftige Teil in mir, dass ich eigentlich nicht auf einen Berg radeln sollte. Und schweren Herzens höre ich darauf.
Wäre jemand bereit das Guiding zu übernehmen?


----------



## cougar1982 (24. März 2019)

Bin 9:30 in ne und kann die Tour führen wenn es sonst keiner machen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (24. März 2019)

Kann leider nicht mit, mir geht es heute morgen nicht so gut, euch allen eine schöne Tour
Gruß Bernd


----------



## tommybgoode (24. März 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Bin 9:30 in ne und kann die Tour führen wenn es sonst keiner machen möchte


Danke 


Bernd_Pfalz schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht mit, mir geht es heute morgen nicht so gut, euch allen eine schöne Tour
> Gruß Bernd


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (24. März 2019)

Danke dir auch


----------



## tommybgoode (31. März 2019)

Nächstes Wochenende:
*Stromberg hat wieder auf!!!*
Ich plane Samstag gegen 10 Uhr loszufahren, zurück in Speyer denke ich so gegen 16-17 Uhr. Wer mag noch mit?


----------



## MassimoC (1. April 2019)

Hallo!  Ich denke wir wären dabei! Allerdings ist mein Enduro zerlegt und der Kram beim Service. ...

Ich bereite den Familien DH vor .


----------



## holgerh (2. April 2019)

Bei uns geht es leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (2. April 2019)

Wir würden Sonntag eine kleine Tour fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. April 2019)

.


----------



## freeride-nub (2. April 2019)

Bei Stromberg bin ich auch dabei


----------



## ChristianKlaer (2. April 2019)

@cougar1982  was habt ihr für Sonntag geplant? Ich hätte Sonntag Zeit und Lust. Gruß Christian


----------



## holgerh (3. April 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Wir würden Sonntag eine kleine Tour fahren.


Bei einer entspannten Tour wären wir auch dabei.


----------



## cougar1982 (3. April 2019)

Genauen  Plan habe ich noch keinen. Wir müssen nur schon 14:00 wieder aus dem Wald raus da wir noch Nachmittags zu einem Geburtstag gehen.
Mein Vorschlag 9:30 oder 10:00 in Neustadt losfahren und dann ganz spontan und gemütlich.


----------



## holgerh (3. April 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Genauen  Plan habe ich noch keinen. Wir müssen nur schon 14:00 wieder aus dem Wald raus da wir noch Nachmittags zu einem Geburtstag gehen.
> Mein Vorschlag 9:30 oder 10:00 in Neustadt losfahren und dann ganz spontan und gemütlich.



Das hört sich gut an. Wir sind dabei. Die Zeit passt auch.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. April 2019)

Ja das passt mir auch


----------



## steffenbecki (5. April 2019)

Fährt jmd morgen eine entspannte tour ? bzw. die tour am sonntag steht ?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. April 2019)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Fährt jmd morgen eine entspannte tour ? bzw. die tour am sonntag steht ?


Morgen wird entspannt. Zumindest bei mir. Nachdem ich jetzt wochenlang krank war, ist es nun ENDLICH deutlich besser. Aber ich werde morgen sicher langsam machen.

@Sven: Fährst Du mit Annette und Massimo?
@Alle Stromberger: Wann plant ihr dort zu sein? Ich denke, dass ich gegen 11 Uhr da bin. Treffpunkt würde ich am Wild-Hog vorschlagen, genauer am P3, also dem Parkplatz unten am Wild-Hog-Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (5. April 2019)

Ok werde aber Sonntag mitfahren bzw selbst. Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## freeride-nub (5. April 2019)

Ja, ich fahre bei Annette und Massimo mit. Werden auch etwa um 11 ankommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (5. April 2019)

Alles klar. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## holgerh (5. April 2019)

Wir werden So auch fahren. Habe es so verstanden, dass Thomas auch eine kleine Runde drehen möchte.
Wo soll der Start sein?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. April 2019)

Ja Sonntag war ausgemacht, statt 9 Uhr 30 - 10 Uhr. Ich bin auch dabei und bringe noch 2 mit.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. April 2019)

Start 9 Uhr 30 oder 10 uhr


----------



## nile2 (5. April 2019)

Bei Start um 10 wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## holgerh (6. April 2019)

nile2 schrieb:


> Bei Start um 10 wäre ich auch dabei


Von uns aus ok.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (6. April 2019)

Kein Problem 10 Uhr passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (6. April 2019)

Also 10:00 in Neustadt geht klar.


----------



## cougar1982 (6. April 2019)

Ich bin vermutlich für morgen raus. Kind ist am krankwerden.


----------



## holgerh (6. April 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich bin vermutlich für morgen raus. Kind ist am krankwerden.


Gute Besserung. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch.


----------



## otterbiker (6. April 2019)

Hi, ich bin morgen auch dabei und bringe Wolfgang noch mit.


----------



## steffenbecki (7. April 2019)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. April 2019)

Fährt jmd am kommenden Sonntag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. April 2019)

Habe dieses Wochenende leider keine Zeit zum Radfahren.


----------



## holgerh (11. April 2019)

Wir haben diesen So auch keine Zeit.


----------



## MassimoC (11. April 2019)

Ich und sven fahren warscheinlich die übliche Samstags runde am Wochenende.


----------



## freeride-nub (12. April 2019)

MassimoC schrieb:


> Ich und sven fahren warscheinlich die übliche Samstags runde am Wochenende.


Machen wir?
Ja, machen wir! 
Hoffen wir, der Himmel fällt uns nicht auf den Kopf!


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. April 2019)

Moin, suche gerade ein 28 T Kettenblatt für SRAM X01 Direct Mount gxp Kurbel 3mm Boost. Wenn jemand was auf Lager hätte, bräuchte es bis Donnerstag. Würde es selbstverständlich bezahlen oder das gleiche wieder beschaffen nach Ostern. Grus Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (24. April 2019)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt, möchte ich gerne nach Beerfelden fahren am Samstag. Bisher wäre Sven noch dabei. Falls noch jemand Lust hat, gerne. Allerdings fahren wir nur, wenn das Wetter für Schön-Wetter-Bikeparkler auch einigeraßen taugt. Die Vorhersage wechselt momentan ja quasi stündlich. Ansonsten würde ich evtl. so eine Runde drehen.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. April 2019)

Ich habe vor morgen früh ab 10 h vom parkplatz klausenthal zu fahren. je nach wetter usw. ist ja bescheiden gemeldet mal wieder.


----------



## holgerh (26. April 2019)

Leider können wir nicht. Jetzt ist bei uns eine Erkältung angekommen.
Wünsche euch/dir viel Spaß.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. April 2019)

Gute Besserung euch. Habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub. Evtl klappt es ja da mal.


----------



## holgerh (26. April 2019)

Ich habe Do Fr auch frei. Da sollten wir es doch schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2019)

Update für morgen:

Stressfreie Tour mit zwei Hügeln um 9:30 ab NW HBf


----------



## holgerh (29. April 2019)

Hallo
Doris und ich wollen am Mittwoch eine entspannte Tour fahren.
Start haben wir 09:30 in Neustadt geplant. Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. April 2019)

Hi, ich bin dabei. Uhrzeit passt auch, da ich den Zug zurück um 13 Uhr 30 bekommen müsste. Kann mich aber auch aus klinken wenn die Tour länger wird. Gruß Christian


----------



## tommybgoode (29. April 2019)

Geht leider nicht bei mir. Aber schon mal zum Vormerken: Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich mit den Kids in Stromberg sein. Wer sich uns anschließen möchte, kann das gerne tun.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. April 2019)

Wäre Samstag gerne dabei, will aber Samstag nochmal nutzen für eine abschließende Tour vorm Gäsbock, Sonntag feiern wir Geburtstag da kann ich nicht. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (30. April 2019)

So wie das Wetter gemeldet ist, wird es bei uns mit Stromberg dann auch eher nichts :-(


----------



## MassimoC (1. Mai 2019)

Mhm so wie es ausschaut könnte es aber noch was werden am we. Vorhersage wird eher besser als schlechter. ....

Edit:

Falls sich noch jemand anschließen will

Werden wir wohl morgen ne runde in stromberg drehen Wetter passt ja.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2019)

Morgen geht bei mir nicht. Aber falls es am Samstag doch noch besser wird, hätte ich auch noch mal Lust.


----------



## MassimoC (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 

morgen ist mal beerfelden angesagt. Ich und Sven werden so ab 11 dort sein.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2019)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Wäre Samstag gerne dabei, will aber Samstag nochmal nutzen für eine abschließende Tour vorm Gäsbock, Sonntag feiern wir Geburtstag da kann ich nicht. Gruß


Morgen soll das Wetter ja recht bescheiden sein. Nach Stromberg werde ich nicht fahren. Wäre Sonntag eine frühe Runde im PW eine Option?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (3. Mai 2019)

Hi, glaube das reicht mir Sonntag nicht 11 Uhr beginn mit den Kids ich prüfe das aber nochmal.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Mai 2019)

Von mir aus könnten wir beliebig früh starten. Dann vielleicht auch eher mit dem Auto, um zeitlich flexibler zu sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Mai 2019)

Für spontane: Christian und ich fahren um 18 Uhr ab Lambrecht eine kleine Tour. Falls jemand mit möchte...


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Mai 2019)

Planung fürs Wochenende:

Heute Abend könnte ich eine Runde anbieten. z.B. so ab 17 Uhr. Zeit wäre noch variabel, allerdings lieber ohne Lampe.
Die Runde darf auch gerne gemütlich sein.

Sonntag könnte ich evtl. auch noch nach Stromberg, dann aber mit den Kids dabei. Und nur, falls es trocken bleibt. Sonst macht Stromberg mit den Kids für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Florian.R (17. Mai 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Planung fürs Wochenende:
> 
> Heute Abend könnte ich eine Runde anbieten. z.B. so ab 17 Uhr. Zeit wäre noch variabel, allerdings lieber ohne Lampe.
> Die Runde darf auch gerne gemütlich sein.
> ...



Mist, ich könnte morgen (Samstag)... Wäre für eine mittellange Runde vormittags zu haben (am besten bis 15 Uhr)
Hat da noch jemand Interesse?

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (17. Mai 2019)

Ich tendiere wegen der Wettervorhersage auch zu Samstag. Würde mich also anschließen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Mai 2019)

Leider ohne mich. Morgen ist voll.


----------



## Florian.R (17. Mai 2019)

Schade :/
Sollen wir ums um zehn in nw treffen, Sven?


----------



## freeride-nub (17. Mai 2019)

10 Uhr NW Hbf passt!


----------



## otterbiker (17. Mai 2019)

Trifft sich gut, ich würde mich gerne anschließen und wäre dann auch um 10:00 Uhr in Neustadt!
Gruß, peter


----------



## Florian.R (17. Mai 2019)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Trifft sich gut, ich würde mich gerne anschließen und wäre dann auch um 10:00 Uhr in Neustadt!
> Gruß, peter


Top, dann bis morgen!


----------



## tommybgoode (19. Mai 2019)

Nächsten Samstag ist der Fuchstrail offiziell für Gäste offen. Ich kenne den Trail nicht, stelle mir das aber so ähnlich wie Stromberg vor. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich da gerne hin. Wer hätte noch Lust?

Infos gibt es hier: http://fuchstrail.de/index.php/events/16-feier/59-season-opening
und hier: https://www.facebook.com/events/815111132191068/


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Vormittag Lust auf eine kleine, frühe Runde?


----------



## Florian.R (31. Mai 2019)

Bin leider nicht da. .


----------



## holgerh (31. Mai 2019)

Wir sind noch in Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (31. Mai 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Sonntag Vormittag Lust auf eine kleine, frühe Runde?


Wann möchtest du denn starten?


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2019)

Möglichst früh. Wo ist deine Schmerzgrenze


----------



## nile2 (31. Mai 2019)

Hm...9:30 h Start?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2019)

Start in NW? Das wäre mir recht. Dann müssten wir um 9 Uhr in Speyer los. Ich wollte so gegen 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Dann hätten wir drei Stunden Zeit zum Radeln.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juni 2019)

Falls noch jemand mit möchte:
Wir starten morgen (Sonntag) um 9:30 in NW am HBf. für ca. drei Stunden.


----------



## LeanderMTB (7. Juni 2019)

HalloHalloHallo, 

Ich war so lange nicht mehr am Start, dass mich die meisten wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr kennen, nichts desto trotz würde ich morgen evtl. Von germersheim/Speyer nach Stromberg fahren, vielleicht ja jemand Lust auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Liebe Grüße

Leander


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2019)

Hi,

natürlich kenne ich Dich noch 

Stromberg wäre natürlich immer fein. Aber morgen bin ich in Trippstadt. Sven kommt auch. Evtl. auch Florian. Also falls jemand noch nach Trippstadt kommen möchte, gerne.

Gruß, tom


----------



## LeanderMTB (8. Juni 2019)

Ah nice, was geht da ab in trippstadt? Ich war da noch nicht, würde aber gerne mal hin schaun. Wann seit ihr dort ?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Juni 2019)

So von 12 bis 16 Uhr. Schau einfach mal nach Bikepark Trippstadt. Ist aber kein typischer Bikepark, da er recht klein und ohne Lift ist. Ist aber mit viel Liebe von den Locals gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2019)

Wie schaut's denn am Sonntag aus? Wer hätte worauf Lust?


----------



## holgerh (11. Juni 2019)

Wir hätten auf eine entspannte Runde Lust.
Gruß Doris und Holger


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2019)

Na dann machen wir das so. Zeit- und Ortswünsche?


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (12. Juni 2019)

Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit, fahren in Urlaub vielleicht wieder beim nächsten mal.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## holgerh (12. Juni 2019)

Startzeit 09:30 wäre gut. Für den Startpunkt sind wir offen.


----------



## steffenbecki (13. Juni 2019)

sonntag klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2019)

Dann schlage ich eine Tour mit Start/Ziel in Deidesheim vor. Ich komme auch mit dem Auto.
Treffpunkt könnte man direkt am Wald machen: https://goo.gl/maps/nHKwDmAxTxe6Pkas5

Dort um 9:30?


----------



## holgerh (14. Juni 2019)

Das passt.


----------



## nile2 (14. Juni 2019)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen,

das Wetter ist ja gerade noch nicht so prickelnd. Ich werde dann eher gegen Nachmittag fahren wenn es trocken ist. Viel Spaß.

P.S. Falls ihr ebenfalls soäter fahren solltet können wir ja nen neuen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2019)

Wir haben jetzt abends anvisiert. Details müssen wir noch klären.


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juni 2019)

Update: Wir fahren heute abend dann doch ab NW HBf. Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug um 17:27 ab Speyer Nordwest. Tourstart ist 18:00 in NW. Wir sind im Hellen wieder unten.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand Sonntag vormittag Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde? Da ich mir die Wade etwas gezerrt habe, meine ich auch garantiert gemütlich.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (20. Juni 2019)

Mit Sonntag könnte ich mich anfreunden
Gruß Bernd


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Juni 2019)

Sorry, aber wahrscheinlich gibt das am Sonntag doch nichts bei mir, da es erstens zeitlich eng wird und es zweitens vernünftiger ist, meine Wade doch noch ein wenig zu schonen.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Juni 2019)

Morgen soll es mit 30°C ja relativ kühl werden 
Noch jemand so verrückt morgen abend ein bisschen im Wald zu schwitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (26. Juni 2019)

Bin aktuell geschäftlich unterwegs. Geht leider nicht.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Juni 2019)

Am Donnerstag werde ich Richtung Stromberg fahren und wenn ich schon mal da bin ... 
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Werde ganz grob gegen 12 Uhr in Speyer losfahren und könnte dann 13:30 oder 14 Uhr an der Strecke sein.
Dann hätte ich auch beliebig lange Zeit.

Am nächsten Samstag ist die offizielle Eröffnung der Flowline des HD-Freeride. Da wollen Sven und ich hin. Zeit ist noch offen. Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Juni 2019)

Ab 07.07 für 3 Wochen in Waging am See in Urlaub. Gruß


----------



## holgerh (29. Juni 2019)

Hatte mein Sommerurlaub schon. Muss Donnerstag arbeiten.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juli 2019)

pläne für morgen ?


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juli 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Am nächsten Samstag ist die offizielle Eröffnung der Flowline des HD-Freeride. Da wollen Sven und ich hin. Zeit ist noch offen. Noch jemand Lust?


Ich fahre um 9 Uhr mit dem Auto los. Sven kommt auch direkt dort hin. Evtl. kommt Massimo auch.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juli 2019)

ok, nix für mich. Ich werde dann eher ne tour fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Juli 2019)

OK, aber die Strecke stelle ich mehr sehr flowig vor. Ist sicher sehr, sehr weit weg von einer DH-Strecke oder so.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juli 2019)

Am Sonntag Vormittag hätte ich Zeit für eine frühe Runde. Müsste aber grob gegen 12 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. Juli 2019)

Moin, das wird bei mir problematisch mit der Anreise aber Lust hätte ich . Wie war die Flowline? Gruß


----------



## freeride-nub (12. Juli 2019)

Das hört sich nach sehr früh an. Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juli 2019)

Wo ist deine Schmerzgrenze  ?

8:30 NW? Viel später macht keinen Sinn, denke ich.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juli 2019)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Moin, das wird bei mir problematisch mit der Anreise aber Lust hätte ich . Wie war die Flowline? Gruß


War sehr gut. Einfach zu fahren, aber trotzdem  spassig. Und gefühlte 1000 Kurven auf 150 Hm.


----------



## freeride-nub (13. Juli 2019)

Also dann morgen um 8:30 in NW


----------



## holgerh (13. Juli 2019)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-nub (19. Juli 2019)

Traut sich morgen jemand in den Wald?


----------



## cougar1982 (19. Juli 2019)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht aber Sonntag würde ich fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juli 2019)

Am Montag fahren Florian, Sven und ich nach Stromberg. Falls noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat...


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (27. Juli 2019)

Muss leider Arbeiten, aber eine Tour am Wochenende wäre mal wieder gut.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## DieterZ (27. Juli 2019)

hallo zusammen würde auch mal gerne mitfahren. Gibt es schon Ideen nach Montag. Gruß Dieter


----------



## steffenbecki (29. Juli 2019)

Kurz zur Erinnerung. Falls jmd Bock auf Winterberg hat. Ich bin jetzt die nächsten 3 Wochen dort . Einfach melden.


----------



## holgerh (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo Christian und ich wollen am Samstag mal wieder eine gemütliche Runde fahren. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
Genaure Informationen kommen noch.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (30. Juli 2019)

Würde mich am Samstag anschließen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## holgerh (1. August 2019)

Hier die weiteren Informationen für Samstag
Wir fahren von NW nach Edenkoben mit der Regiobahn.
Treffpunkt 8 uhr 36 Gleis 5 Regionalbahn nach wissembourg.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (1. August 2019)

Hallo Holger
Endziel ist dann Neustadt wegen Parken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (1. August 2019)

Endziel ist Neustadt.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. August 2019)

Das Programm für's Wochenende:

*Freitag: Beerfelden von 15-19 Uhr. Mit dabei bisher ich und Sven

Sonntag: Stromberg. Da ist auch Sommerfest. Mit dabei bisher: Ich + meine Kids, Sven(glaube ich), Doris und Holger*

Noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## steffenbecki (10. August 2019)

Von wann bis wann ist das in stromberg morgen ? bin übers we in speyer und fahre morgen wieder nach winterberg.

kleiner tipp von mir. wer in die region fährt schaut sich mal die beiden flowtrails in willingen aus 2018 an. sehr schön angelegt, fahrbar für alle und in jeder Geschwindigkeit. Sind knapp 3 km lang und mann kann dazwischen immer wechseln. Die Anlieger sind da echt gut. Gefällt mir persönlich.  Was da bischen fehlt sind paar drops, wurzeln, steine usw.gibt da jede Menge Tables usw auf denen man eahrscheinlich auch echt weit fliegen könnte, wenn man s hnell genug aus den anliegern raus kommt.Da finde ich stromberg was das betrifft echt gelungen. Nun ja in Springen komme ich wohl nie mehr , aber das muß ja nicht sein. Für ein We ist das sehr spaßig dort. 

Wie ist denn der Flowtrail in HD ?


----------



## steffenbecki (11. August 2019)

Reicht mir heute nicht. Aber am 17ten würde ich evtl über Stromberg zurück fahren. Kmd Lust und Zeit ? Alternativ werde ich am 18ten hin fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. August 2019)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Flowtrail in HD ?


Gefällt mir gut, aber ist nicht vergleichbar mit Stromberg von der Größe und auch von der Art.


steffenbecki schrieb:


> Reicht mir heute nicht. Aber am 17ten würde ich evtl über Stromberg zurück fahren. Kmd Lust und Zeit ? Alternativ werde ich am 18ten hin fahren.


Ich kann leider noch nicht sagen, wie es am WE ausschaut bei mir. Aber nach Stromberg würde ich jetzt nicht wieder fahren. Eine "normale" Tour wäre vielleicht eine Option. Aber ich kann wie gesagt noch nichts zeitliches sagen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. August 2019)

Samstag würde ich gerne eine kleine, gemütliche Runde fahren. Da ich nachmittags noch etwas im Garten werkeln würde, würde ich gerne nicht zu spät los. Verhandelbarer Vorschlag: 9 Uhr ab Speyer bis ca. 13/14 Uhr in Speyer.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## holgerh (15. August 2019)

Doris und ich sind dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (16. August 2019)

Bin morgen auch dabei   ich würde beim Zugticket mitmachen Tom.


----------



## DieterZ (16. August 2019)

hallo sehe ihr fahrt morgen von Speyer mit dem Zug ab. Wann kommt ihr wo an und welche Runde in etwa dreht ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2019)

Ich würde mal sagen eine Runde mit c.a. 800 Hm wahrscheinlich Richtung kalmit. In nw fahren wir dann ab hbf um 9:30 los.


----------



## DieterZ (16. August 2019)

ok bin um 9:30 Neustadt an der Weinstraße  Hbf meine Tel. 0171 613 4090. Bis Morgen Dieter


----------



## tommybgoode (16. August 2019)

Alles klar.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2019)

Moin moin,

ich muß mich leider aus dieser gruppe auf unbestimmte zeit verabschieden. ich hatte einen schweren sturz in winterberg und habe mir dabei das linke handgelenk schwer verletzt. das thema mtb dürfte damit erledigt sein. Zumindest für monate und ich weis nicht ob das überhauptnochmal sinnvoll, so wie vor dem sturz, geht. Wer Interesse an einem Rallon hat oder jemand kennt, der jemanden kennt kann mich anschreiben oder im Bikemarkt schauen. 

Haltet die Ohren steif und passt auf euch auf. Ein dummer Fall und alles ändert sich von jetzt auf nachher.

Grüße, bis denn Steffen.


----------



## holgerh (26. August 2019)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2019)

holgerh schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.


Danke, trotzdem zum kotzen. Aber was willst machen. Jetzt ist es so wie es ist. Ich hoffe mal das Beste. Ändern kann ich aber auch das nicht mehr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (26. August 2019)

Gute Besserung


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. August 2019)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## han (26. August 2019)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich muß mich leider aus dieser gruppe auf unbestimmte zeit verabschieden. ich hatte einen schweren sturz in winterberg und habe mir dabei das linke handgelenk schwer verletzt. das thema mtb dürfte damit erledigt sein. Zumindest für monate und ich weis nicht ob das überhauptnochmal sinnvoll, so wie vor dem sturz, geht. Wer Interesse an einem Rallon hat oder jemand kennt, der jemanden kennt kann mich anschreiben oder im Bikemarkt schauen.
> 
> ...


Ohne deinen genauen Befund zu kennen. Schau dir bitte mal das Video von Fabio Schäfer über seine Bruch an. Ich denke bei einer guten Erstversorgung dauert die Heilung dann nicht mehr lange.






Gruß aus der Pfalz

PS Gute Besserung


----------



## steffenbecki (26. August 2019)

han schrieb:


> Ohne deinen genauen Befund zu kennen. Schau dir bitte mal das Video von Fabio Schäfer über seine Bruch an. Ich denke bei einer guten Erstversorgung dauert die Heilung dann nicht mehr lange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja mal abwarten. Bei Profis ist ne ganz andere Behandlung vorhanden. Das da weniger bleibt ist auch klar. Bei mir ging das Leider ins Gelenk. Außerdem ist das auch Kopfsache.Selbst wenn ich wieder uneingeschränkt fahren könnte ist es die Frage ob ich das nochmal will. Das ich mich so schwer da verletze wäre mir im Traum nicht eingefallen. 

Das ist aber momentan alles nicht so wichtig. Ich habe mir nicht noch mehr geholt zum Glück. Es zählt aktuell nur, dass es im Alltag wieder wird und ich da möglichst keine Einschränkungen habe. Davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus, aber genau wird siich das erst in der Reha zeigen. Jetzt zählt Verantwortung für Familie, Beruf, Gesundung. Der Rest ist zwar schade, aber nicht mehr zu ändern. 

Wenn ich den Unfall jetzt als Warnung verstehen soll von oben . Ab und zu sollte man drauf hören.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. August 2019)

Das tut mir leid für Dich. Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## steffenbecki (27. August 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für Dich. Gute Besserung!!!




Danke


----------



## Frank-Sohn (27. August 2019)

Hi Steffen auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## tommybgoode (30. August 2019)

Am Sonntag möchte ich eine Tour anbieten. Ich denke so an Level 2 oder "entspannt konstant" oder wie wir das auch nennen wollen. Dauer wie üblich. Von der Startzeit wäre ich noch flexibel. Gibt es Wünsche?


----------



## tommybgoode (31. August 2019)

Ich weiß bis jetzt nur von einigen Leuten, dass sie morgen leider nicht können und würde dann den Tag wohl doch mit Terrassenrenovierung verbringen. Falls doch noch jemand möchte und kann, dann am besten direkt eine Nachricht schicken. Dann kann man mal schauen. Für nächstes WE kann ich schon sagen, dass ich entweder Freitag oder Sonntag, jeweils nachmittag/abend könnte.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (31. August 2019)

Bin leider erkältet und muss das we pausieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (31. August 2019)

Stand heute passt bei uns der Freitag Nachmittag.


----------



## otterbiker (6. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ist an diesem Wochenende noch jemand unterwegs !?


----------



## holgerh (6. September 2019)

Wir hätten So Morgen Lust und Zeit zu fahren.


----------



## otterbiker (6. September 2019)

holgerh schrieb:


> Wir hätten So Morgen Lust und Zeit zu fahren.


Macht ihr einen Vorschlag, wann und wo ?


----------



## holgerh (6. September 2019)

09:30 NW Bahnhof.


----------



## otterbiker (6. September 2019)

holgerh schrieb:


> 09:30 NW Bahnhof.


---alles klar, bis dann!


----------



## ChristianKlaer (7. September 2019)

Hi, bin morgen auch dabei, aktuell laufe ich aber noch nicht auf allen Zylindern rund nach der Erkältung und werde rote Socken anziehen und das Schlusslicht machen .


----------



## ChristianKlaer (8. September 2019)

Moin, ich muss für heute leider absagen da ich doch noch nicht fit genug bin. Nächstes we müsste gehen. Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## otterbiker (8. September 2019)

Guten Morgen, angesichts der aktuellen Wetterlage verschiebe ich meinen Wiedereinstieg auch auf die nächste Woche...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (8. September 2019)

Ok. Dann schieben wir das ganze auf nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. September 2019)

Sonntag Nachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit für etwas Gemütliches?


----------



## otterbiker (20. September 2019)

Ich bin das Wochenende mit meinen Bootfahrern auf dem Rad unterwegs...


----------



## nile2 (20. September 2019)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit für etwas Gemütliches?


Von wann bis wann hast du denn geplant?


----------



## tommybgoode (21. September 2019)

otterbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin das Wochenende mit meinen Bootfahrern auf dem Rad unterwegs...



Ja, ich weiß. Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja...



nile2 schrieb:


> Von wann bis wann hast du denn geplant?


 Ich denke, dass ich ab 14 Uhr schaffen könnte. Später wäre aber besser. Wie passt es bei Dir?


----------



## cougar1982 (21. September 2019)

Wir würden Sonntag auch mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nile2 (21. September 2019)

Ich könnte auch später. Mir würde auch ein Berg reichen. Bin ja lange nicht gefahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (21. September 2019)

15 Uhr Start in NW?


----------



## holgerh (21. September 2019)

Wir sind auch dabei.


----------



## cougar1982 (21. September 2019)

15 Uhr ist gut. sind dabei.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (21. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (28. September 2019)

Nur zur Info, falls jemand auf eine Tour von mir hofft:
Bin momentan leider erkältet, also wahrscheinlich nicht auf dem Rad.
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich unterwegs, werde also auch keine Tour anbieten.

Wer fahren will und Begleitung möchte, sollte also selbst hier schreiben...


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte Samstag oder Sonntag eine kleine Tour fahren. Da ich die letzten Wochen kaum zum Fahren gekommen bin, wird es sicherlich gemütlich werden.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## holgerh (10. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind am Sa auf dem Wasi.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2019)

Welche Strecke fahrt ihr?


----------



## holgerh (10. Oktober 2019)

50km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (10. Oktober 2019)

Ja Samstag Wasi aber Sonntag könnte gehen, klein und gemütlich geht.


----------



## otterbiker (12. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich wäre morgen (Sonntag) auch dabei, wann und wo...!?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. Oktober 2019)

Hi Peter, also dann starten wir morgen was. Kann Dir aber noch nicht genau sagen was ich alles so schaffe, war ja heute schon im Großeinsatz. Start Schifferstadt Bahnhof Uhrzeit 8 Uhr 15 oder 8 Uhr 45? Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin leider für morgen raus, da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe.


----------



## otterbiker (12. Oktober 2019)

Können wir nicht bei 9:15 Uhr ab Schifferstadt bleiben...!?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar 9 Uhr 15 in Schifferstadt


----------



## otterbiker (12. Oktober 2019)

Super, bis dann...


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2019)

Am Samstag möchte ich eine kleine Runde auf's Rad.

Abfahrt würde ich um 9 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest vorschlagen, da vormittags das Wetter eher besser sein soll.
Ich war die letzten drei Monate glaube ich drei oder vier mal auf dem Rad. Das ist leider kein Scherz oder übertrieben. Von daher kann ich eine gemütliche Tour versprechen!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## holgerh (17. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otterbiker (17. Oktober 2019)

...bin auch dabei!


----------



## ChristianKlaer (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi, bin 10 Uhr 15 verplant zum abholen meiner Tochter. Könnte Morgen ab ca 13 uhr.


----------



## otterbiker (17. Oktober 2019)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Hi, bin 10 Uhr 15 verplant zum abholen meiner Tochter. Könnte Morgen ab ca 13 uhr.


… morgen schaffe ich nicht, aber Sonntag wäre ich noch einmal dabei! Wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (17. Oktober 2019)

Sonntag würde auch passen


----------



## otterbiker (25. Oktober 2019)

Hi, wie sieht es morgen aus, noch einmal neun Stunden Sonnenschein!!!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich könnte Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (25. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind dieses Wochenende schon ausgebucht.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (25. Oktober 2019)

Jupp, das we ist bei mir auch verplant. Nächste Woche Samstag wäre ich dabei, sollen wir da Rodalben fahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2019)

Rodalben würde ich persönlich lieber etwas später fahren, erstens brauche ich da noch etwas Fitness, damit das Sinn macht, zweitens:

*Freitag, 1.11. geht's nach Stromberg*
Vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt. Nach diesem Wochenende ist dort dann Winterpause. Es haben sich auch schon ein paar Interessenten gemeldet. Details können wir ja dann noch hier klären.


----------



## holgerh (27. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. Oktober 2019)

Ok Rodalben kommt später


----------



## otterbiker (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
der Plan für morgen (Stromberg) ist, dass wir uns mit denen für die es Sinn macht um 10:00 Uhr bei Tom treffen, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft. Den Rest sehen wir ab 11:15 Uhr am P3, bzw. auf den Trails...
Gruß, peter


----------



## holgerh (31. Oktober 2019)

Wir werden direkt fahren.


----------



## tommybgoode (11. November 2019)

Samstag / Sonntag kann ich leider vormittags nicht.

Wie wäre es mit einer Tour Samstag ab nachmittags mit Abschluss bei einem Winzer oder so? Haben wir schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## holgerh (11. November 2019)

Ist bestimmt interessant. Wir haben jedoch am Samstag unsere Weihnachtsfeier im Geschäft.


----------



## otterbiker (12. November 2019)

...ich wäre dabei, der Tag wäre mir egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. November 2019)

Ich kann nur Sonntag oder Freitag Mittag,


----------



## tommybgoode (12. November 2019)

Dann machen wir Sonntag Nachmittag. Ich gehe mal in mich was Zeit und Tourende angeht und melde mich...


----------



## holgerh (12. November 2019)

Da können wir auch. Wir sind dabei.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. November 2019)




----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. November 2019)

Tom ist deine 3" Maschine startklar? Muss bei meiner noch Bremsen entlüften, das könnte ich eventuell bis Sonntag schaffen, mal schauen was das Wetter sagt


----------



## tommybgoode (12. November 2019)

Ja, bin schon halbfett gefahren.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. November 2019)




----------



## tommybgoode (13. November 2019)

So, der Plan für Sonntag:

Die Bahnverbindung von Edesheim nach Speyer ist wieder besser als sie eine ganze Weile war. Deshalb fahren wir seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder von NW nach Edesheim zum Weingut Wolf. Die Eckdaten:

*Sonntag, 17.11.2019: Tour zum Weingut Wolf*
Abfahrt in Speyer Nord-West um 15:27
Tourstart in NW/HBf 16 Uhr. Tempo: entspannt konstant. Hm: grob 800
Weingut Wolf ca. 19 Uhr
Ab Edesheim mit dem Zug zurück: ... mal schauen wie wir Lust haben. Es gibt  bis 22:45 genug sinnvolle Verbindungen.

Wie viele Plätze soll ich reservieren?

Mein momentaner Stand:

Tom, also ich (Ticket)
Peter (Ticket)
Christian (Ticket)
Doris
Holger
Sven
Annette
Massimo
Wer fehlt, doch nicht mitfährt, oder bei dem meine Zug-Ticket-Vermutung nicht passt, bitte melden. Wenn es passt, braucht man nichts schreiben.

Wichtig: Wir brauchen natürlich Licht. Wer keins hat, soll mir bitte auch Bescheid sagen.


----------



## steffenbecki (19. November 2019)

Howdi und Gruß in die Runde,

wann gibts denn eine Einsteigertour ? ??? 10 kilo zu fett geworden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (20. November 2019)

Wer lust und laube auf ganz langsame 500 hm am we meldet sich bei mir. Ich will so langsam versuchen wieder einzusteigen.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. November 2019)

Freut mich für Dich, dass es langsam wieder geht!


----------



## steffenbecki (20. November 2019)

Die Betonung liegt auf langsam ! ??


----------



## otterbiker (22. November 2019)

Ist morgen jemand am Start!? Vielleicht können wir Steffen (willkommen zurück!) ja mit einbinden...!


----------



## holgerh (22. November 2019)

Könnte sein, dass es morgen recht kurzfristig klappt. Wenn sich was ergibt bitte hier eine Info geben.


----------



## otterbiker (22. November 2019)

holgerh schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass es morgen recht kurzfristig klappt. Wenn sich was ergibt bitte hier eine Info geben.


Ich werde ab 10:00 Uhr, NW HBF, eine lockere Runde fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (23. November 2019)

Bei mir wird's nichts. Viel Spaß


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. November 2019)

Samstag ne schöne Tour, wer hat Interesse?


----------



## holgerh (26. November 2019)

Wir sind dabei


----------



## ChristianKlaer (26. November 2019)




----------



## tommybgoode (26. November 2019)

Ich werde Sonntag eine Runde drehen. Samstag geht leider nicht.


----------



## otterbiker (26. November 2019)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht, Sonntag wäre ich dabei, je später desto besser...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. November 2019)

Sonntag schaffe ich diese Woche leider nicht. Gruß


----------



## freeride-nub (29. November 2019)

Ich würde mich am Sonntag anschließen.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. November 2019)

Habe gerade mit Peter telefoniert. Wir würden dann 12 bis 15 Uhr fahren, also reine Fahrzeit ohne Zug etc. Start und Ende machen wir in NW. Passt das?


----------



## freeride-nub (29. November 2019)

Passt super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (1. Dezember 2019)

War eine sehr schöne tour heute


----------



## freeride-nub (1. Dezember 2019)




----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. Dezember 2019)

Ist Sonntag was geplant? Das Wetter kann sich ja noch entscheiden. Gruß Christian


----------



## otterbiker (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin für das kommende Wochenende ganz raus und konzentriere mich auf die dem Wetter eher entsprechenden Sportarten...


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. Dezember 2019)

Alles klar, wünsch Dir viel Spaß dabei. Aber eine Jahresabschlusstour müssen wir noch hinbekommen .


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Dezember 2019)

Die letzten Monate liefen Rad-technisch leider nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, aber das soll und wird sich jetzt wieder ändern. Wer hätte morgen oder übermorgen Lust? Mini-Runde, gaaaaanz gemütlich.


----------



## holgerh (20. Dezember 2019)

Wir wären So mit dabei.


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (20. Dezember 2019)

Klappt das kommende Wochende leider nicht, Schöne Weihnacht an alle


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Dezember 2019)

Planänderung mit Holger besprochen: wir fahren morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianKlaer (20. Dezember 2019)

halbfett morgen?


----------



## Florian.R (21. Dezember 2019)

Mist, da komme ich jetzt natürlich wieder sehr spontan um die Ecke, aber wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf eine Tour? Ich könnte so 10 bis 16 Uhr ab Neustadt...?
Gern steil hoch und steil runter, dafür nicht so lang


----------



## holgerh (21. Dezember 2019)

Hallo 
Morgen 11:00 Start NW Bahnhof. Geplant ist eine gemütliche Runde hoch zur Kalmit.

Dabei sind 
Tom
Doris und ich
Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Dezember 2019)

Montag, 30.12. möchte ich eine kleine Runde drehen, z.B. von 10 -13 Uhr oder so. Eher früher als später. Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (29. Dezember 2019)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage in die Runde, kann ich auch mit einem E-MTB mitfahren
Gruß Bernd


----------



## holgerh (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin morgen schon verplant.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (29. Dezember 2019)

Bernd_Pfalz schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage in die Runde, kann ich auch mit einem E-MTB mitfahren
> Gruß Bernd


Die Frage mit dem E-Bike kam schon einmal auf und wurde auch getestet. Die Gruppe hatte sich damals dagegen entschieden.


Wie die aktuelle Tendenz ist kann ich aber nicht sagen, da ich ohnehin nur sehr gelegentlich mitfahre.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Dezember 2019)

Hi, Lars und ich wollten Morgen auch los, wollten früher starten, ab wann würde es bei Dir gehen Tom?


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Dezember 2019)

Im Prinzip beliebig früh.

@Bernd_Pfalz : Klären wir per PN


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Dezember 2019)

Ok wir wollten den Zug 8 uhr 15 ab Schifferstadt nehmen.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Dezember 2019)

Prinzipiell kein Problem. Allerdings würde ich dann glaube ich mit dem Auto fahren. Vor 9 braucht man ja noch eine extra Fahrrad-Karte und dann finde ich es langsam nicht mehr angemessen, was die Bahn von mir haben möchte. Würde das wahrscheinlich mit einem Besuch beim Decathlon verbinden.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Dezember 2019)

Oh wegen unter der Woche muss man da aufpassen wegen den Rädern, hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt. Dann doch Zug um 9 uhr 15 ab Schifferstadt. Zug zurück 12 Uhr 33 ist das Ziel. Und nicht zu spät am Bahnhof ankommen .


----------



## ChristianKlaer (30. Dezember 2019)

Moin, muss leider absagen für heute Morgen, bin gerade etwas angeschlagen und hoffe das es durch heute Pause nicht mehr wird.

Guten Rutsch an alle und viele spannende Touren.

Gruß


----------



## holgerh (30. Dezember 2019)

Gute Besserung.
Wünsche allen anderen auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Und ein Unfallfreies 2020.
Gruß Holger


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Januar 2020)

Plan für Montag, 6.1.:

Anfahrt nach Wachenheim mit dem Auto.
Start und Ziel in Wachenheim. Wahrscheinlich ohne Hüttenpause, wüsste nämlich keine, die vom Tourverlauf passt.
Eine Runde von 25km/900Hm über Eckkopf, Murrmirnichtviel, etc.
Das ganze eher "konstant entspannt"
Von der Uhrzeit bin ich recht flexibel.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## holgerh (3. Januar 2020)

Doris und ich sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (3. Januar 2020)

Ich wäre auch dabei .
Wann wollen wir starten?


----------



## holgerh (3. Januar 2020)

Ist 10:00 in Wachrenheim zu spät?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2020)

Für mich passt das. Würde aber auch früher oder später gehen. Morgen Montag bin ich tatsächlich recht flexibel  Kann Lars also mit euch abstimmen.


----------



## holgerh (4. Januar 2020)

Fährst du Sonntag und Montag?


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Januar 2020)

Gedanklich bin ich meiner Zeit einfach schon voraus  Ich meine natürlich Montag.


----------



## Larslampe (4. Januar 2020)

10h Wachenheim Parkplatz passt für mich


----------



## tommybgoode (5. Januar 2020)

Dann also morgen am Badehaisel in Wachenheim https://goo.gl/maps/sgu4WHYhtq3252sd8
um 10 Uhr.

Bis morgen ?


----------



## holgerh (5. Januar 2020)

Passt.
Bis morgen


----------



## ChristianKlaer (5. Januar 2020)

Ich wünsch euch morgen eine schöne Tour, bin soweit wieder fit, werde aber Morgen nochmal schonen und ab nächstes Wochenende wieder einsteigen. Schon Pläne Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (6. Januar 2020)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch morgen eine schöne Tour, bin soweit wieder fit, werde aber Morgen nochmal schonen und ab nächstes Wochenende wieder einsteigen. Schon Pläne Samstag oder Sonntag?


Weiter gute Besserung! Am WE weiß ich noch nicht genau, könnte mir aber (erst mal unverbindlich) vorstellen, dass es Sonntag gut klappen könnte.

Heute war ganz schön viel Nebel, aber über 500Hm war's sehr fein


----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. Januar 2020)

Moin, steht die Tour am Sonntag?


----------



## holgerh (9. Januar 2020)

Wir wären auch dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Januar 2020)

Bei mir wäre es doch besser der Samstag. Ginge das auch?


----------



## holgerh (9. Januar 2020)

Passt beo uns auch, wenn nicht vor 10:00 gestartet wird.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (9. Januar 2020)

Samstag und start nicht vor 10 Uhr passt auch bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (9. Januar 2020)

Wäre Samstag auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Januar 2020)

Gut, dann machen wir das so. Ich überlege mir noch die Details.


----------



## EnduroChris93 (10. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde mich auch für Touren interessieren. Vielleicht passt es mit Samstag und ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Januar 2020)

Klar, gerne. Wenn Du aus Speyer bist, kannst Du Dich auch melden, damit wir zusammen fahren.
@ChristianKlaer : Willst Du bei mir vorbeikommen? Dann könnten wir mit einem Auto fahren.

Der grobe Plan für morgen:

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr beim Waldparkplatz Frankweiler: https://goo.gl/maps/AiBaoLYTAs3nWMvh9
Die Tour ist knapp 30km bei 900-1000Hm. Tempo ist aber wieder ohne Stress, quasi "konstant entspannt".
Wir fahren ein paar "Klassiker" in dem Bereich an, z.B. Orensfels, Landauer Hütte etc.

Nehmt Essen und Getränke für die Tour mit. Hüttenpause machen wir eher nicht oder wenn, dann gegen Ende.


----------



## otterbiker (10. Januar 2020)

Hört sich gut an, nehmt ihr mich auch mit...!? Fahren könnte ich auch wenn es zu knapp wird...
@Christian, damit hat sich meine mail von eben erledigt


----------



## ChristianKlaer (10. Januar 2020)

Hi Tom, wir fahren zusammen. Meld mich per pn bei dir.


----------



## freeride-nub (10. Januar 2020)

Ich schließe mich morgen an


----------



## ChristianKlaer (14. Januar 2020)

Moin. Gibt es schon eine grobe Planung für das kommende We? Ich wäre Samstag und / oder Sonntag dabei. Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Januar 2020)

Meine Tendenz wäre Sonntag.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (15. Januar 2020)

Passt bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (15. Januar 2020)

Für uns ist Sonntag auch besser.


----------



## Larslampe (16. Januar 2020)

Würde mich sofern ich wieder fit bin auch für Sonntag mal anmelden.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (17. Januar 2020)

Was wollen wir am Sonntag genau anstellen? Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Januar 2020)

Ich mache morgen vormittag einen genauen Plan. Grobe Idee: 10 Speyer mit dem Zug nach Deidesheim.
Tour Richtung NW, möglicherweise mit Hüttenpause. In Speyer 15 Uhr oder 15:30.
Unter 1000Hm

Wenn jemand einen konkreten Vorschlag oder Wunsch hat, soll mir das aber auch recht sein.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (18. Januar 2020)




----------



## tommybgoode (18. Januar 2020)

Der Plan für morgen ist dann so wie ich es schon angedacht hatte:

Abfahrt ab Speyer Nordwest um 10 Uhr.
In Deidesheim kommt der Zug um 10:51 an. Dann ist Tourstart.
Wir fahren zum Stabenberg und Weinbiet. Wenn es auf dem Weinbiet nicht total überfüllt ist, dann können wir dort auch noch ein Päuschen machen.
Am HBf in NW sind wir denke ich um 14:30 oder 15 Uhr.
Insgesamt ca. 27km/800Hm

Kleine Änderung gibt es mit dem Ticket: Da die Preise wieder "angepasst" wurden, müsste ich im Normalfall dann 5,- pro Mitfahrer nehmen.
@ChristianKlaer und @Larslampe : Ticket für Euch?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (18. Januar 2020)

Bin beim Ticket dabei


----------



## Larslampe (18. Januar 2020)

Ich bin für morgen leider raus.
Bin noch nicht richtig fit bzw. es kommt gerade erst durch.
Außerdem ist auch noch ein Kind krank. 
Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß und trockene Reifen
VG


----------



## ChristianKlaer (29. Januar 2020)

Hi, wie sieht es am Wochenende aus jemand unterwegs Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (30. Januar 2020)

Wahrscheinlich Sonntag Mittag


----------



## tommybgoode (4. Februar 2020)

Dieses WE möchte ich Samstag aufs Rad. Ich würde ca. von 10 (Speyer) bis 15 Uhr (Speyer) anpeilen, bin da aber auch noch flexibel. Touridee wäre von Lambrecht nach NW mit Hüttenpause auf dem Weinbiet.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (4. Februar 2020)

Moin moin Samstag passt perfekt, ich bin dabei + Ticket. Gruß


----------



## holgerh (4. Februar 2020)

Wir sind auch dabei.  Wir kommen nach Lambrecht.


----------



## otterbiker (6. Februar 2020)

...super, da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## ChristianKlaer (7. Februar 2020)

Hi also ich bin dann 10 Uhr 15 am Bahnhof in Schifferstadt das sollte der Zug sein. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. Februar 2020)

Genau, Ticket hole ich für Peter, Christian, mich.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (12. Februar 2020)

Moin moin, Samstag eine Tour ab Lambrecht irgendwie Richtung Helmbach Weiher start ca 9 uhr 45 in Lambrecht??


----------



## otterbiker (13. Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen, ich bin raus, denn ich bin ab Samstag noch einmal in Sachen Eis und Schnee unterwegs!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## holgerh (13. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei und komm direkt nach Lambrecht.


----------



## steffenbecki (14. Februar 2020)

Wäre jmd mittags unterwegs ?


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Februar 2020)

hi zusammen,

ich suche ein neues Bike, gibt es empfehlenswerten Händlern mit guten Preisen bzw. Service in der Südpfalz?   

In Raum KA sieht es echt schlecht aus, früher war meine erste Wahl der BunnyHop oder Cyclesport, letzteres kann man durch die Übernahme von Lucke Byke völlig vergessen (leider).


----------



## tommybgoode (7. März 2020)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich suche ein neues Bike, gibt es empfehlenswerten Händlern mit guten Preisen bzw. Service in der Südpfalz?



Das ist ein Thread von Leuten um Speyer. In der Südpfalz ist keiner von uns zu Hause. Kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.

Morgen vormittag wollen wir ja fahren, aber die Details stehen noch nicht so fest. Am besten machen wir das mal hier aus. Dann ist hier wieder mal Leben und jeder kann sich einklinken.

Morgen vormittag möchte ich eine frühe, kompakte Runde drehen. Gegen 12:30 sollte ich wieder zu Hause sein. Von der Startzeit bin ich flexibel. Ob Zug oder Auto ist mir auch beides recht. Wer mag wann wo wie lange mit?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (7. März 2020)

Moin Tom, Peter und ich sind dabei, alles weitere per pn. Gruß


----------



## ChristianKlaer (7. März 2020)

Also Plan für Morgen wäre dann start 9 Uhr Parkplatz Festwiese in Neustadt Peter, Tom und ich kommen mit dem Auto, dann Richtung Weinbiet oder Kalmit.

Gruß


----------



## steffenbecki (11. März 2020)

Samstag jemand am Start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nummer768 (13. März 2020)

Was hast Du vor?


----------



## steffenbecki (13. März 2020)

Hi,

Noch keine Ahnung. Eventuell hoch zur Kalmit, dann über Hellerhütte nach Lambrecht und dann zurück. Sehr entspannt und gemütlich. Habe mein Fully wieder. Start denke ich mal zwischen 10 und 11h.

Bin aber auch für andere Dinge offen. Egal wie, es wird gemütlich.


----------



## nummer768 (13. März 2020)

Hallo,
schaffe es morgen nicht, vielleicht passt es ein anderes Mal.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## steffenbecki (9. Juni 2020)

moin moin, wie siehts am we aus ?


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2020)

Ich könnte am Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour anbieten. Wer wäre dabei bei ca. 800-1000Hm, aber ohne Stress. Mit einer kleinen Hüttenpause?


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2020)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour anbieten. Wer wäre dabei bei ca. 800-1000Hm, aber ohne Stress. Mit einer kleinen Hüttenpause?


ich meld mich mal an. ich will morgen früh noch fahren.


----------



## steffenbecki (11. Juni 2020)

plan könnte sein z.b. ab stopomat die kalmit hoch, dann hochberg und evtl noch mal auf die kalmit... oder lambrecht kaisergarten hoch und runter, dann richtung lambertzx und ettl weinbiet.


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juni 2020)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen wieder mit dem Zug zu fahren. Dann z.B. Lambrecht und Weinbiet?
Abfahrt ab Speyer gerne etwas früher, z.B. 9 Uhr
Züge fahren um diese Zeit wohl normal. Maske im Zug stört mich nicht weiter.


----------



## steffenbecki (12. Juni 2020)

ja, mich auch nicht. müssen nur das wetter im. auge behalten . 9 h geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. Juni 2020)

Evtl sollten wir eher den Nachmittag ins Auge fassen, da es doch des öfteren Regnen soll. Wobei das im Grunde den ganzen Tag so sein soll.


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2020)

Warten wir mal ab...


----------



## LeanderMTB (13. Juni 2020)

Vormittags wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei! Wobei ich auch bekennender schönwetterfahrer bin ?


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2020)

Sollen wir dann 10 Uhr anpeilen ab Speyer Nordwest, damit man vorher auch noch nach dem Wetter schauen kann und um 9 oder halb zehn dann entscheiden?


----------



## freeride-nub (13. Juni 2020)

Hi! Sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus mit dem Wetter. Ich würde mich ggf. anschließen. Müsste dann nur wissen ob NW oder Lambrecht


----------



## LeanderMTB (13. Juni 2020)

Also ich wäre beim Zug ab Speyer auf jeden fall dabei, denke früher oder später is mir eigentlich Wurscht, aber 9/halb 10 klingt schon auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. Juni 2020)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sollen wir dann 10 Uhr anpeilen ab Speyer Nordwest, damit man vorher auch noch nach dem Wetter schauen kann und um 9 oder halb zehn dann entscheiden.
> 
> 
> ja, gerne 10 h würde mir auch passen umd dann sieht man ja, wie das wetter ist. wie wäre es mit lambrecht dann ?


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Juni 2020)

Gut, dann 10 Uhr ab Speyer Nordwest, außer es schüttet. Tourstart in Lambrecht dann kurz nach halb 11.


----------



## LeanderMTB (13. Juni 2020)

Alles klar, läuft das mit den Tickets noch so wie immer oder hat sich was geändert ?


----------



## otterbiker (13. Juni 2020)

...alles klar, ich komme dann auch nach Speyer Nordwest.


----------



## freeride-nub (14. Juni 2020)

Ich werde kneifen. Der blaue Blob da auf dem Radar ist mir zu groß.?


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Juni 2020)

sieht bei mir gar nicht so aus


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Juni 2020)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Alles klar, läuft das mit den Tickets noch so wie immer oder hat sich was geändert ?


Im Prinzip ja


----------



## tommybgoode (24. Juni 2020)

Wer wäre denn Sonntag dabei? Entweder eine Tour oder Stromberg.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (24. Juni 2020)

Hi, eine Tour Sonntag könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, wäre schön mal wieder große Teile der Gruppe zu sehen.


----------



## otterbiker (25. Juni 2020)

ChristianKlaer schrieb:


> Hi, eine Tour Sonntag könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, wäre schön mal wieder große Teile der Gruppe zu sehen.


Hallo, geht mir genauso, wäre ich in jedem Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (25. Juni 2020)

Dann halten wir schon mal Sonntag fest. Zeit und Tour-Wünsche?


----------



## ChristianKlaer (25. Juni 2020)

Tourwunsch = *Was Spannendes, was zum Spielen. Und Schokolade!*


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juni 2020)

OK, ich habe da ein, zwei Ideen...
Um 9 Uhr dann ab Speyer Nordwest bzw. entsprechend später an den anderen Stationen.
Wenn ich nichts anderes schreibe, wäre Tourstart dann in NW und Ende in Lambrecht.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (27. Juni 2020)

Perfekt Tom, bin kurz nach 9 uhr Schifferstadt am Bahnhof, Du hollst Tikets


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. Juli 2020)

Moin. Ist Samstag oder Sonntag jemand im Wald auf Tour?


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juli 2020)

Ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber Donnerstag Abend möchte ich eine Runde im Raum LD drehen.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. Juli 2020)

Hi, das hört sich interessant an mit Donnrrstag, wie sind die Details, also Uhrzeit, km und hömes?

Gruß


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juli 2020)

Ich muss ganz kurz in LD etwas besorgen und möchte danach in den Wald. Das ist der Plan bisher. Vielleicht 18 Uhr oder so? Ist ja lange genug hell im Moment.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (1. Juli 2020)

Ok bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (1. Juli 2020)

Details klären wir noch...


----------



## steffenbecki (15. August 2020)

Guten Morgen,

wie sieht es morgrn mit einer Tour aus ?


----------



## tommybgoode (15. August 2020)

Morgen kann ich nicht. Aber nächstes WE wahrscheinlich. Muss ich noch klären.


----------



## Larslampe (15. August 2020)

Tagschön,
wenn morgen dann eine ganz frühe Runde. 
8h Start in NW Hbf?
Viele Grüße


----------



## steffenbecki (15. August 2020)

Larslampe schrieb:


> Tagschön,
> wenn morgen dann eine ganz frühe Runde.
> 8h Start in NW Hbf?
> Viele Grüße




lol )))... ne, da liege ich noch im bett ;-)


----------



## tommybgoode (21. August 2020)

Sonntag würde ich gerne eine GAAANZ gemütliche Runde fahren. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larslampe (21. August 2020)

Hi, 
Sonntag Vormittag so ab 9-9.30h wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (21. August 2020)

Hi. Nach langer Pause würde ich mich bei der gemütlichen Tour gerne anschließen


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (22. August 2020)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## tommybgoode (22. August 2020)

Dann machen wir eine klassische Runde ab NW, nach NW. Tourstart 9:30 ab NW HBf. Ich fahre also um 9 Uhr in Speyer Nordwest mit dem Zug los. Wer ein Ticket möchte, gibt mir vorher Bescheid.


----------



## Frank-Sohn (22. August 2020)

Hi Tom. Ich brauch ein Ticket.


----------



## Thomas_Hi (22. August 2020)

Hallo ich wäre dann auch mal wieder dabei. Bräuchte dann auch ein Ticket.

Lg Thomas


----------



## Larslampe (22. August 2020)

Hi Tom, bitte für mich auch ein Ticket.
Bin dann um 9h in Schifferstadt am Bahnhof. 
Grüße und Danke.


----------



## otterbiker (11. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich würde morgen und/oder Sonntag eine klassische Pfalzrunde drehen wollen (30km/1000HM) hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit!?
Gruß, peter


----------



## tommybgoode (11. September 2020)

Morgen würde ich auch fahren. Bei gemütlichem Tempo wäre ich dabei. Mein Zeitfenster ist allerdings nur bis ca. 14 Uhr (in Speyer)


----------



## otterbiker (11. September 2020)

Alles klar, 9:00 Uhr ab Speyer NW!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. September 2020)

Passt


----------



## Larslampe (18. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre Sonntag ab 9h ne kleine Runde ab Neustadt. 
20-25km 700-800hm.
Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich gerne melden. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## tommybgoode (25. September 2020)

Sonntag möchten Holger und ich eine Runde um Neustadt drehen, wenn es vom Wetter nicht zu doof wird. Mag noch jemand mit? Start um 10 Uhr.


----------



## otterbiker (25. September 2020)

Super, passt mir gut. Ich wäre dann 9:30 Uhr in Speyer NW.


----------



## holgerh (25. September 2020)

Doris ist auch mit dabei.


----------



## Larslampe (26. September 2020)

Wäre auch mit dabei.
10h in Schifferstadt am Bahnhof.
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt etwas trocken😂👍


----------



## holgerh (26. September 2020)

Wann ist in NW Start?


----------



## tommybgoode (26. September 2020)

Ja, das war missverständlich formuliert von mir. Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, dass wir um 10 Uhr in NW starten wollen. Also noch mal klar:
Abfahrt in Speyer Nordwest um 9:27. Tourstart in NW um 10 Uhr.


----------



## holgerh (26. September 2020)

Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sick1337 (26. September 2020)

Würde mich auch noch anschließen, sitze ab Heiligenstein im Zug


----------



## Larslampe (27. September 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich melde mich für die heute Tour leider ab.
VG Lars


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Oktober 2020)

Morgen Vormittag möchte ich in der Ecke um Edenkoben ein bisschen radeln, da wir neuen Wein und Keschdebrot brauchen  (Wann gibt's eigentlich das Schoppen-Emoji?)

Noch jemand Lust und Zeit? Ganz entspannt und nicht allzu lange. Ich muss um 15 Uhr wieder geduscht in Speyer in der Sporthalle sein.


----------



## tommybgoode (7. Oktober 2020)

Am Wochenende hätte ich schön Zeit zum Radeln. Wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## otterbiker (7. Oktober 2020)

Hi, am Samstag kann ich leider nicht, aber Sonntag wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## Sick1337 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich würde auch wieder mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Oktober 2020)

Dann lass uns einfach Sonntag machen, wenn ihr mit meinem Schneckentempo klarkommt, da ich jetzt am Samstag auf dem Wasi bin. Welche Zeit und wie lange? Bin flexibel am Sonntag.


----------



## Sick1337 (10. Oktober 2020)

Also ich bin auch flexibel, gab sonst nichts anderes vor morgen


----------



## Florian.R (10. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch dabei morgen  Habe leider nur bis 13 Uhr Zeit, würde mich dann einfach ausklinken.
Wann geht's los? Um zehn in nw? 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Oktober 2020)

Ja, dann machen wir 9:27 Speyer Nordwest und 10 Uhr NW HBf


----------



## steffenbecki (17. Oktober 2020)

salve, wer hat den lust morgen auf eine gemütliche runde ?


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Oktober 2020)

Kann morgen nicht, aber nächstes Wochenende denke ich


----------



## otterbiker (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ist am Sonntag jemand am Start? Mal wieder die vorerst letzte, legale Möglichkeit für eine gemeinsame Tour mit mehreren Leuten...ich wäre dabei!
Gruß,  peter


----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2020)

Ja, ich bin dabei. Von mir aus können wir das gerne sehr gemütlich machen. Vielleicht mag dann ja noch der eine oder andere mit.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2020)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dabei. Von mir aus können wir das gerne sehr gemütlich machen. Vielleicht mag dann ja noch der eine oder andere mit.


ja, gerne. sollte ja noch mit 10 personen gehen bis montag. eine allgemeinverfügung hat nw wohl noch nicht 😬😬😬😬.... der wahnsinn geht weiter. da habe ich schon lange den überblick verloren, selbst als mann vom fach, was wann, wo und wie erlaubt ist )).  sollte aber kein problem sein im grunde mit bischen abstand zu fahren


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2020)

wann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (30. Oktober 2020)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> ja, gerne. dann müßt ihr aber die allgemeinverfpgungen lesen, bzw auf abstand achten.


Das gilt so ab Montag. Am Sonntag ist es also legal und abgesehen davon auch absolut unproblematisch mit einer kleinen Gruppe im Wald Rad zu fahren. Ab Montag werde ich das so nicht mehr machen.


----------



## steffenbecki (30. Oktober 2020)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das gilt so ab Montag. Am Sonntag ist es also legal und abgesehen davon auch absolut unproblematisch mit einer kleinen Gruppe im Wald Rad zu fahren. Ab Montag werde ich das so nicht mehr machen.


i know, ich arbeite damit .


----------



## holgerh (30. Oktober 2020)

Doris und ich wären auch dabei. 
Ist 10:00 Start ok/möglich?


----------



## Bernd_Pfalz (30. Oktober 2020)

Würde mich auch anschließen
Gruß Bernd


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2020)

10 Uhr passt für mich. Gibt es Orts-Wünsche?


----------



## steffenbecki (31. Oktober 2020)

10 h passt.


----------



## Sick1337 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich komm auch nochmal mit


----------



## holgerh (31. Oktober 2020)

Noch zur Info für Autofahrer. Die B39 ist Richtung Neustadt in den Kreiseln gesperrt.


----------



## tommybgoode (31. Oktober 2020)

Also dann 10Uhr Speyer bzw. 10:30 in NW HBf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgerh (31. Oktober 2020)

Passt.


----------



## otterbiker (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin dann auch um 10:00 Uhr in Speyer NW...


----------



## steffenbecki (2. November 2020)

moin moin,

zu eurer info und bitte nicht in panik verfallen. in der schule meines sohnes gab es in einem seiner kurse einen positiven befund. daher ist max jetzt zu hause und wird getestet. ich sitze gerade beim.arzt und lasse mich testen. ich habe aber keine beschwerden, max auch nicht. ich melde mich, wenn das ergebnis da ist.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. November 2020)

.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. November 2020)

so, ging dann schneller wie gedacht,mein test ist negativ. grüße


----------



## holgerh (5. November 2020)

Ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht 😀😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (5. November 2020)

na ja,  so richtig schlechte gibts aktuell auch noch nicht. unsere situation in der westlichen welt muß man immer in relation zu den entwicklungsländern setzen.

schön ist das natürlich nicht, aber noch ist alles kallulierbar. natürlich aus der sicht eines gastronomen, veranstaltungsbranche eine katastrophe.


----------



## LeanderMTB (16. April 2021)

Hallihallo, 
ich versuche mal ob ich hier überhaupt noch jemanden antreffe.
Ich würde morgen evtl mal in Karlsruhe die zwei trails auschecken (from Dachs Till Dawn und strommastendownhill, siehe YouTube) und vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Lust sich coronakonform anzuschließen?

beste Grüße 

leander


----------



## Waldhobel (16. April 2021)

LeanderMTB schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> ich versuche mal ob ich hier überhaupt noch jemanden antreffe.
> Ich würde morgen evtl mal in Karlsruhe die zwei trails auschecken (from Dachs Till Dawn und strommastendownhill, siehe YouTube) und vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Lust sich coronakonform anzuschließen?
> 
> ...


viel Spaß wir haben Karten für Beerfelden morgen vormittag bekommen.


----------



## Waldhobel (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

hoffe es geht allen gut. ist hier noch was los oder seid ihr auf einen anderen Messenger umgestiegen ?
Wenn ja wäre ich dankbar wenn ihr mich einladen könntet.

Grüße


----------

